# What did you use your flashlight for today?



## Bigmac_79

Put the diffuser wand on my Xeno E03 and hung it over the food table at out campfire all night last night. Lit the area like a champ, but on low it was low enough to maintain a good campfire atmosphere. Also got several comments on how cool it looked .


----------



## ninemm

Hey CPF! 

I thought maybe we could get a rolling thread started. Just let everyone know one or more things you used your lights for on the calendar date you are posting.

Feel free to use the below posting format, or if you only have time for a quick one liner that's alright too.  

*Flashlight:* RA Clicky High CRI
*Used For: *The low low setting on my RA was used to check on my injured pup while she was resting. Didn't even know I was looking in on her. :thumbsup:

So, what have *you* used your lights for today?


----------



## brett09

Surefire e1b, used to peek inside a chainsaw housing to find a fuel line that had fallen off the primer bubble.


----------



## cm_mtb

The police were chasing someone that ran through my yard around 11:30 tonight. I didn't really accomplish anything, but I had fun looking out my windows with my SF E2e.


----------



## Per-Sev

I use mine to find the cats toys every night and to get around the house or the take some trash out before I go to bed. This is a every night thing with the cat or she cries all night. I use my house lights very little at night and just use my flashlight most of the time and for those middle of the night bathroom visits, if you were to look at my windows at night it probably looks like a burglar casing the place. I like to watch TV in the dark so its easier to just use my flashlight than to turn the lights on when I get up. And I am using it right now to post this before I go to bed all the cat toys are accounted for.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~
Fluffy


----------



## Jash

Decided to give my car it's six monthly clean out and found an Energizer triple pack I got REALLY cheap under the drivers seat. 

It's one of those packs where you get a flood to throw torch, a triple Nichia led headlight and a keychain light, all with batteries.

Stashed the headlight in the glove box, flood to throw light in the cupboard downstairs and the keychain light on my B.O.B.

Gotta love surprises.


----------



## tolkaze

Used my SR3 for looking down some pipes to see which ones were bent (all of them) and will use something with a low low for toilet trips throughout the night


----------



## s.c.

Quark 123 to charge up the glow in the dark stars on the ceiling for the kids before they went to bed.

Quark AA and Romisen RC-C6 set on flood for cycling to the gym at night.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

tolkaze said:


> Used my SR3 for looking down some pipes to see which ones were bent (all of them) and will use something with a low low for toilet trips throughout the night




"trips"... plural ?

If it's more than 1 a night .......... see a doctor !

~


----------



## SuperTrouper

I used my E1L to check on my son before we went to bed and again when he started crying in the night. He's only 2.

It's always wise to be able to see where you're going when you go into his room, never know when you'll step on some pointy toy or stub your toe on a fire engine......


----------



## azzkikr

used my z3 with m61 to blind some suspects who decided no to pay attention.


----------



## Tomcat!

Fenix L1T v.2 at 0145h this morning to put a (now empty) bottle of Australian Shiraz in the kitchen before crawling off to bed after having watched Avatar. All the house lights switched off hours before.

I've been using this light for house duty constantly for the last three months. It's a very good single cell battery vampire so I bring home handfuls of 'dead' AAs from work to drain the last photons out of. We test all cells handed in by staff on an Ansmann tester and anything under 40% goes in the recycle bin, anything over 40% goes in a 'part used' box. Only trouble is nobody but me would be interested in part used cells since capacities that low are only good for small LED lights. I end up with more than I can use but am loathed to get rid of them until they are really clinically dead. Last night/early this morning the L1T v.2 was running on an Energizer Lithium that was so low I got no reading at all on my home ZTS tester three days ago, and yet I still have high and low modes. I usually find that once high has gone, I have one evening left on low before the light flickers and then there's no more juice to relight if I switch off. If I leave it on, then it struggles an hour longer before falling off the lithium cliff. I guess it might soldier on even longer with an alkaline.


----------



## skyfire

used my catapult for F.O.D check, then walk-around inspection of a jumbo jet.

used my quark 123-2T R5 for working inside the cabin, and final walk-around inspection.

used my zebralight 501w hands-free to organize my tools into my tool bag.

used my quark mini 123nw on my keys to close the driveway gate, and make sure i dont step on any dog poop! (very important):twothumbs

used my surefire E2DL to light up the neighborhood trees while im having a smoke in the backyard


----------



## gcbryan

I picked up one flashlight by my computer to see if it worked...yep..and then picked up another ...it worked too!

It's light until almost 10pm now...I just don't need a flashlight all that often. I do have and use the house ceiling lights however.


----------



## Tomcat!

gcbryan said:


> It's light until almost 10pm now...I just don't need a flashlight all that often. I do have and use the house ceiling lights however.



House lights? That's not very CPF! Unscrew them all now and bury them in the garden. :tinfoil:


----------



## jamesmtl514

FL: EDC SST-50
USE: to get upstairs from the office, didn't want to turn on the lights and wake up my pup last night

FL: E1B 
USE: Check to see if a door was locked down a long dark hallway.


----------



## scout24

SF Titan on low for getting ready for work, Haiku XP-G on high for verifying a water pump leaking in one of my Crown Vic's... That's it so far, but the day is young.


----------



## Roger999

Quark 123 on moonlight mode to find snacks at midnight  and searching for pain meds .


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz

New Jetbeam jet-i v3 r2:

Daytime - 

Looked in a mousehole on Med
Looked in a different mousehole on Max
Looked for some car parts in shed on shelves on Med
Looked for some paint cans in shed on shelves on Med
Loooked inside an engine manifold on Med
Looked inside the garden shed for a shovel on Med
Looked inside a lizard hole (bearded dragon) on Max
Took lizard to woodpile and watched him crawl under wood on Med

Nighttime - 

Scared the 3 horses back out of creek on Max
Checked the cockatoos in their aviaries on Med
Checked and locked up the machinery shed on Med
Locked all the gates on Med
To woodpile to bring in wood for fireplaces on Med
Took dog out to its toilet on Med and Max
Took dog out again later to its toilet and bed on Med and Max
Into paddock to check rainguage and reset min/max thermometer on Med
Will go out shortly to check yards, paddock and cockatoos again before bed on Max and Med.


----------



## kramer5150

Nothing interesting...
red SF-A2 LEDs at ~2AM to get a drink of water and blow my nose.

:tired::sleepy:


----------



## Superdave

9P/P60L/2x18500's to light up the insides of a few slot machines that i was working on. 

U2A on low to avoid tripping over cats this morning when i was getting ready for work. :shakehead


----------



## Roger Sully

Used my M3 combat light to change the hot and cold water faucet hoses under the kitchen sink last night !
Used my EagleTac T10c to find my boots in the basement this morning. I probably would have found them sooner had I just turned teh lights on but then where's the fun in that!:shakehead


----------



## RWT1405

Let's see, last night (I work nights, 7p-7a) used on 2 shootings (first had multiple vics, second the vic was GOA, so had to look around a bit), then on an assault, and of course for all the little stuff in between.

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## RSW

5/31/2010. The timer went off for the lights in the public bathroom I was using!!!:candle:


----------



## LiteShow

Last night -Brushing my teeth & using the bathroom when my wife was already asleep - so as not to wake her up with the house lights. Used my SC50 on low 0.7 lumens & 38 lumen medium in the tail standing position.

This morning - Checked on some wiring connections behind a computer rack server.


----------



## shipwreck

Used my Inova T2-MP to unlock my dog from his dog kennel outside before the sun came up. I'm so sick of running into spiderwebs everyday outside my house - so I'm looking for spiderwebs with it :tinfoil:


----------



## Black Rose

Last night, I used my Surefire 6P with XP-G R5 drop-in to observe a skunk laying down in the flower bed (that I had planted earlier in the day ) drinking water out of one of the lawn ornaments.


----------



## COAST

I used my Quark 123^2 Turbo to catch a HUGE spider on my bed last night. It was black with a white spot on it's abdomen ... Anyone know a lot about spiders??:ironic:


----------



## gottawearshades

And then what? The sprout to grow into fauxtons or something? I did not know this.



Tomcat! said:


> House lights? That's not very CPF! Unscrew them all now and bury them in the garden. :tinfoil:


----------



## J33psr0ck

Used my Ra to move some fiber connections from one storage device to another. Exciting stuff.


----------



## davidt1

Boy, did I use my light today! Use my Zebralight H501 everyday to cook, take a shower, read, and work hand-free.


----------



## ypsifly

Used my T1A Titan to get up and get ready for work this morning.

Used my Streamlight Microstream to check a delivery at work.


----------



## stallion2

i picked up a used SR3 this last week and haven't been able to put it down. very cool light, not worth $120 list, but then again i payed less than half. only real use i've had for it thus far that's not considered general was to go around our basement and make sure none of the spiders that had made homes were brown recluses. don't really like to kill them if they aren't a threat to me.


----------



## COAST

Same here! But that was one SCARRYY spider on me last night. Freaked me out. Didn't go back to bed till 1 am!:tired:


----------



## stallion2

COAST said:


> Same here! But that was one SCARRYY spider on me last night. Freaked me out. Didn't go back to bed till 1 am!:tired:


 
spiders in Indiana are pretty much panzies but i'm still uncomfortable w/ them. if i find a wolf spider or some other nomadic spider then it goes outside. if its an orb or funnel web then i leave it be...unless its to make them do battle. they're still way more effective than Orkin. you guys would have it worse out there, especially w/ the huntsmans...that whole family creeps the hell out of me but we don't have them.


----------



## Flying Turtle

Just the normal walking about the house late last night, including midnight snack preparation. This will certainly be repeated tonight.

Geoff


----------



## ASheep

Used my A2SS*last night to find the source of the leak under the kitchen sink, then later used it to find my way to the car. (I left it in the front paddock)


----------



## ninemm

Used my RA Clicky High CRI again today to check and see what was stopping the fan of a server at work.


----------



## computernut

I used my E2E w/MN03 to trace cables under a server room suspended floor and in the drop ceiling.


----------



## nanomu

Used Quark 123 on moonlight to take a look at machining marks and details on my new Peak.


----------



## fishhead

Per-Sev said:


> I use mine to find the cats toys every night and to get around the house or the take some trash out before I go to bed. This is a every night thing with the cat or she cries all night.



I thought I was the only one 

Even before my recent flashaholic revelations, I was always using flashlights to find cat toys. It's probably my most common reason to use a light.

I'll check out the backyard after noises sometimes. The first time I did that with my TK40 I was stunned by how much brighter everything compared to my old maglites. (I was completely unenlightened not too long ago.) I also had to go "ewww" when I saw a bunch of roaches running over my patio. Then I had to laugh at how they scurried away from the mighty light :hahaha:


----------



## Vortus

Me-Mag2D w Malkoff
pretty much use it every work day/night to trip my truck, check trailers, look for trailers and light up address signs at night while looking for warehouses. 


My wife-2aa Mag lux add ons, ET T20C2 MII
she won't admit it, and teases me, but her flashaholicism exceeds mine. Rarely uses house lights, uses the mag with a diffuser in the bedroom. Everywhere else the ET. Offered to buy her another light, something pretty with just as many useful modes. Something Ti. Got accused of wanting her light for myself and ended up just buying another battery for the ET. Heh, though she is looking at getting some trits installed.


----------



## Chauncey Gardner

Used the LF2XT (the sig o had been holding onto) to make a sandwich last night at 2am (turkey, cuccumber, havarti, sprouts & tomato on spinach flatbread w/artichoke spread).

Took said sandwich on a stroll with the LFT2XT, Qmini 123, QminiAA & ITP A3 to determine the smallest king of the mountain on a liion cell.
All the lights have clips to hang around the neck.

The sandwich looked good under the high CRI warm white Liteflux, but made it hard to operate the twisties. 

This battle went to the Liteflux (for convience) & the wraps tend to retain sandwich ingredients better (when operating a stiff twisty) than cracked wheat soudough tried the previous night.

Watched the bats flying around for another few minutes with a Jetbeam RRT2 on strobe, then headed in to try to get some sleep.


----------



## signal 13

Nothing exciting. Used my C2/M60 to peek around inside my safe. I'm really considering getting a few of those LED hockey puck looking things from Home Depot so I can actually see inside without using a flashlight. But then what fun would that be?


----------



## Locoboy5150

I was on vacation all last week so this is my first time checking out CPF in quite some time. Every morning last week I used my new Fenix MC10 and my Coleman Packaway lantern to navigate in my hotel room in the early morning hours without waking up my girlfriend when she was sound asleep.

I also used my Fenix LD20 to make my way around Disneyland's Rivers of America last week at night when the park's lights were turned off for the Fantasmic show. It came in very handy when walking through the crowds in the dark.

Incidentally, Disneyland *really* needs to get their guest control Cast Members some new lights. I saw way too many 2 D cell Eveready incandescent lights circa 1979 in use all week long.

As for today, I used my Fenix TK20 to go from my bedroom to the bathroom in the early morning hours.


----------



## Launch Mini

Navigated my way down the stairs, across the playroom to my office, so i could surf the net.


----------



## jcw122

Used my Quark AAx2 to look into random parts of the woods around my house...no real purpose 

Also used my Stanley HID to do a quick search around my house...again mostly for my entertainment.


----------



## tstites

On 5/30 at around 11:30pm I heard a car accident out behind my house. I literally had just finished cleaning the threads on my Quark AA^2 and put in a freshly charged pair of Rayovac LSD batts about 5 minutes prior. Off I went through the back yard and found a Jeep Liberty rolled over on the driver's side, the other SUV was still on all four wheels with a smashed in frontend. I went to the Jeep with my light on Turbo mode and found a young woman that was in good shape but legs slightly trapped by the steering wheel, scarred and shaken up. I kept the light shinning by the passenger seat and it obviously lit the cabin so we could see how she was and kept talking to her until the police and paramedics arrived. By having my light, her friends that arrived within about three minutes of the accident were able to see she was okay and try to comfort her. It felt good to be able to help and I am thankful that the people involved in the accident were not seriously injured. My light, small as it is, way outclassed the camping spotlight lantern a neighbor came up with and the 4 D cell [email protected] the first officer had. I used it for about 20 minutes and it got warm but definitely not to hot to handle. I bought this light a couple of months ago after reading posts and reviews here and want to say thank you to this community. 
Best regards,
Tom


----------



## Chauncey Gardner

signal 13 said:


> Nothing exciting. Used my C2/M60 to peek around inside my safe. I'm really considering getting a few of those LED hockey puck looking things from Home Depot so I can actually see inside without using a flashlight. But then what fun would that be?


 
Skip them. We picked up a couple packs for over kitchen spice racks, under sink etc...& were very disapointed. Cheap, but not worth the money. Light is very bluish and very dim. Better off giving your flashlights more work.



nanomu said:


> Used Quark 123 on moonlight to take a look at machining marks and details on my new Peak.


 
I think everyone one here has ocd to some degree . I do the same thing all the time when out comparing lights at night.


----------



## gsxer

I used my MTE SF-15 to look for a jar of home made cherry Jam in the basement and I found it now it's PB&J time now!:thumbsup:


----------



## ninemm

Used my just opened Milky L2 on low to check on the healing pup. She gave me a look that said, that is wayyyy to bright dad.


----------



## husky

Crawled under a house with my Nitecore SR3 to inspect and cap 1/2" copper water lines. Looked in an attic to see the space for rerouting new water lines to bath and kitchen fixtures.


----------



## Roger999

COAST said:


> I used my Quark 123^2 Turbo to catch a HUGE spider on my bed last night. It was black with a white spot on it's abdomen ... Anyone know a lot about spiders??:ironic:


Ask the Aussies.


----------



## ninemm

I really didn't need to see that before bed. Used my ML2 to check for spiders in the dark recesses of my bedroom.


----------



## Vesper

Last use: A nightlight for walking my 2 yr old around until she conks out. I usually use my Malkoff MCE-W on low for this. :sleepy:


----------



## jslappa

Thanks to Roger999, I'll be using my McGizmo Al Mule to look under the toilet seat before sitting down for "#2" tonight. Brings back horrible nightmares I had as a kid after mom let me watch Kingdom of the Spiders, with William Shatner. At the end of the movie, the whole dang town is wrapped in a freaking cocoon! 

Nice going Roger! :candle::mecry:


----------



## Roger999

jslappa said:


> Thanks to Roger999, I'll be using my McGizmo Al Mule to look under the toilet seat before sitting down for "#2" tonight. Brings back horrible nightmares I had as a kid after mom let me watch Kingdom of the Spiders, with William Shatner. At the end of the movie, the whole dang town is wrapped in a freaking cocoon!
> 
> Nice going Roger! :candle::mecry:


:devil::devil::devil:

Used a Surefire G2 yesterday to take out the trash, and to spot a spider on the ceiling today.


----------



## jcw122

I never knew that GITD stuff lits up so fast by UV but it does, I used my UV LED 2xAA light to light up my watch GITD hands.


----------



## RedfishBluefish

Created a new Flashaholic when a friend came over and saw Wayne's DeCree.


----------



## socal8080

used my E2L underwater in a pool to get the bottom of a light fixture tab to line up to resecure the light. Fixture was in shaded side of pool, the light helped out big time. I've used it underwater a few times before, no problems so far.


----------



## Rocketman

Used my Streamlight Polystinger LED to see inside the cells during both counts today. BTW that's 612 cells. Did not use it to signal the picket operator today but I often do. Used my Fenix LD10 to inspect my truck tires after work and to find my way around in the dark. That's all have a nice day.


----------



## fishinfool

I used my TK40 just because it was dark. Walking around the inside and outside of my house just because I love my flashlights. Am I the only one? :thinking: I was surprised that my neighbors didn't call the cops. :naughty:


----------



## ninemm

I used my Milky L2 to find my cellphone in the dark last night. Much more fun than turning on the "house lights".


----------



## Per-Sev

For the next few days my Haiku XP-G 2XAA will be used in a test to see how long it will run using Energizer Ultimate Lithium L91's in the low mode that is about 6 lumens. Scout24 just completed his test using a single Surefire 123 Lithium battery and his Haiku ran 40hrs so this is a comparison test we think it should last at least 2 days. So I will be using my light for everything and not even turning my house lights on for the next 2 days or until my light runs out of juice.


----------



## stallion2

to blind house flies, it makes them easy to swat. no flyswatter or epically fast and accurate eye-hand coordination needed. i can literally swat them in slow motion.


----------



## Rocketman

stallion2 said:


> to blind house flies, it makes them easy to swat. no flyswatter or epically fast and accurate eye-hand coordination needed. i can literally swat them in slow motion.



Reported for cruelty to insects.


----------



## ^Gurthang

Used my light to light up ducks trying to sh*t all over neighbors dock, after which they would come visit my deck... actually the light was to help my dog chase them away, which worked quite well. It was also helpful to guide him back to the stairs so he could climb out of the lake....


----------



## crizyal

stallion2 said:


> to blind house flies, it makes them easy to swat. no flyswatter or epically fast and accurate eye-hand coordination needed. i can literally swat them in slow motion.



I definitely need to try this. lovecpf


----------



## stallion2

^Gurthang said:


> Used my light to light up ducks trying to sh*t all over neighbors dock, after which they would come visit my deck... actually the light was to help my dog chase them away, which worked quite well. It was also helpful to guide him back to the stairs so he could climb out of the lake....


 
are you implying that the ducks are doing this w/ malicious intent???.......because that would be awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Per-Sev

stallion2 said:


> to blind house flies, it makes them easy to swat. no flyswatter or epically fast and accurate eye-hand coordination needed. i can literally swat them in slow motion.


I find this very interesting I think you might have created a new indoor sport. I will have to let a few flies in and try this just to be fair I might have a few drinks first to give them a chance.:drunk:


----------



## Ronin28

Power went out this morning after a flock of birds attacked a power transformer in the area and blew it up?!? That's what MB Hydro told me...crazy! Anyways, grabbed my Fenix E20 and kept an eye on the water level in the Sump Pit...power was out for 2.5 hours while the Electrical Company replaced the transformer...had to empty the sump pit with a pail while I waited for the electricity to come back on. Probably a good thing...apparently the birds around here are going kamikaze! :huh:


----------



## DaveTheDude

LG Mini II, used almost nightly to find and herd the cat back inside, just before going to sleep.


----------



## Locoboy5150

fishinfool said:


> Am I the only one? :thinking:



Nope! That's 100% normal around these parts.


----------



## fishinfool

Locoboy5150 said:


> Nope! That's 100% normal around these parts.


 
Well that's good to know. I don't even bother turning on lights at night when I need something or need to go somewhere, I just use my flashlights. Like we use to say in Alaska, "Just for the Halibut" which is 'just for the hell of it'.


----------



## lovenhim

I was doing some cleaning and found a missing flashlight, so now I own two flashlights. LOL 

3LED MiniMag, I used it once found to compare the beam from it and my 7 year old Inova X5. The MiniMag is brighter.


----------



## ninemm

Used my High CRI Clicky to navigate the dark hallways in the Corporate Center to drop off my backup tapes. I could have turned on the lights, but that would be no fun.


----------



## Rocketman

^Gurthang said:


> Used my light to light up ducks trying to sh*t all over neighbors dock, after which they would come visit my deck... actually the light was to help my dog chase them away, which worked quite well. It was also helpful to guide him back to the stairs so he could climb out of the lake....



GET DOG HEADLAMP, WIN-WIN.


----------



## stallion2

Rocketman said:


> GET DOG HEADLAMP, WIN-WIN.


 

i think i just poop my pants


----------



## Per-Sev

Last night I was down stairs in the basement refinishing one of my canes and went in the bathroom and saw some little ants on the floor and the more I looked the more I saw so I was spotting them with my light and smashing them with my cane then I went in the laundry room and there were some by the drain so I smashed them and then spent the rest of the night looking for ants I am not sure how they got in but this morning I mixed up some bug killer and sprayed my basement and around the house that was the first time in 20 years of living there I had ants in the basement. They were so small and light colored that I had to turn off the basement lights and just use my flashlight to spot them I think I got them all but I will keep searching for a few days just to make sure.


----------



## Locoboy5150

Today (6-4-10) was the media day for the grand opening of the new dark ride at my home park, The Haunted Castle at the Santa Cruz Beach Boardwalk. Members of a world-wide roller coaster club called the American Coaster Enthusiasts, of which I am a member, were invited this morning to come ride it with media reporters an hour before it opened to the public.

After the media day was over, I stuck around to ride it with the general public once. Since it was brand new, they had never ridden it before. Two little boys waiting in front of me in the queue, each about 10 years old, were terrified of riding. I told them that I had ridden it twice already and it wasn't that scary at all. They asked me to ride in the seat in front of them and point out all the monsters that jumped out at the riders.

I did even better than that. I pulled out my EDC light, my trusty Fenix LD20, and lit up all the spooky monsters in the ride to help calm the boys' nerves before they popped out and made loud noises at us. There were no other riders near us so I was careful not to spoil the effects for anyone else. The boys were thankful that I had my light and they weren't scared at all.

I noticed that as soon as we all got off the ride, the two boys ran around and got back into the queue to ride again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Locoboy5150

I forgot that there was another incident where I used my light during my Disneyland vacation last week. (I mentioned that trip in post 47 on page 2 of this thread.) A man waiting in front of my girlfriend and I in the queue for Big Thunder Mountain Railroad gave his son some pennies to throw into the steams that meander through the queue. He told him to try to throw them way up high into the troughs above the streams.

The boy, about 7 years old, tried to throw them up there, but since it was late at night he couldn't see the troughs very well. Most of the pennies ended up way off in the dirt. I then asked, "Need a light?" as I turned on my Fenix LD20 and pointed it at the troughs. The boy still didn't manage to throw a penny into the troughs, but he and his father were thankful for being able to see.

As we walked further along in the queue past the streams, I overheard the father say to his son, "Wasn't that cool...that man had a very bright flashlight right when we needed it!" :thumbsup:


----------



## ninemm

Used my standby High CRI Clicky to look under the floor of the server room when rerouting network cables.


----------



## Flying Turtle

I lit up the pesky raccoon that visits the deck each night to raid the birdseed and suet.

Geoff


----------



## kito109654

Signaled a buddy when he drove right past our meeting area. I used strobe on a Qmini123, it worked quite well.


----------



## lovenhim

My aunt who is a truck driver was showing me her new flashlight. She thinks it is bright and she uses it to help back up the big rig and for other things. She bought it at an autoparts store. It is an LED keychain light two of them for $5. She saw my little tiny 4Sevens Preon 2 in my pocket and was joking me about my little, tiny, cute flashlight. She challenged me to a flashlight duel. Well, what was I to do? After all I could not miss this chance to have some fun. We go outside in the darkness and she says well lets see what your little pen light can do, so I turn it on LOW. By this time she is picking on me in a fun way and turns on her light and starts to gloat, she is having fun. So now I turn the Preon up a notch, which of course puts her light to shame, so that shut her up. Well just like Mythbusters I could not stop there, so I go for HI, and that un-shut her up. What she said I am not going to type here. Needless to say I had fun with that little, tiny, wimpy Preon two.


----------



## jcw122

Great story lovehim, haha.

I used my light today to make sure that a 30-gallon gas caddy was indeed empty. Lit the bottom of the tank right up revealing a small pool of gasoline and a bunch of yucky crap.


----------



## strinq

That's a great story lovenhim. Wish someone would challenge me that way. 

I just used my quark mini 123 to read before taking a nap.


----------



## Ny0ng1

structural inspections in the evening on construction site.

peeking into my bike's gas tank to see if theres any more gas left for me to reach the station as the fuel gauge is red/empty


----------



## run4jc

Spy 007 on low to move around the house without waking my wife, then an early morning walk with my two dogs!


----------



## Ian2381

Used my Solarforce L2i as a bike light for my mountain bike speeding around.


----------



## oldways

Used my JB M1X and SF M6 last night just to feel good


----------



## chaoss

I deployed the Milky high CRI floodmaster the other day to install/wire a drum motor for a Primo coffee roaster. With the O.S. tail i was able to tailstand the little gem and direct the smooth flow of light upwards, giving the entire work area a daytime like glow.
It was no problem at all seeing the different insulation colors on the wires in an otherwise dimly lit area.

shown w/o O.S. tail.


----------



## ninemm

Nice looking Milky you've got there! My High CRI clicky came to the rescue in a dimly lit aisle in ****'s Sporting goods. What was I looking at you ask?....flashlights of course. :devil:


----------



## fishinfool

Looking for ping pong balls after playing last night. :candle:


----------



## Ajay

Used my SF 6p (18650) in a cave in Monhonk NY. Man that was a tight cave, had to crawl on back and abdomen throughout. I had my Energizer Hardcase Professional Headlamp on my head too. Both performed well even after I mildly banged both up on rock. *
*


----------



## Superdave

My silver e1b ended up a pool toy for the kids earlier tonight. :sick2:


----------



## ninemm

Superdave said:


> My silver e1b ended up a pool toy for the kids earlier tonight. :sick2:


 
Haha. Oh man. Didn't you explain to them it's not a portable flotation device??

I used my new E1e to look for a split ring I dropped on the office floor. :thumbsup:


----------



## Superdave

lol, they were throwing it back and forth to each side of the pool then diving for it. she held up well, no battle scars.


----------



## cm_mtb

Superdave said:


> lol, they were throwing it back and forth to each side of the pool then diving for it. she held up well, no battle scars.



"True Story" worthy. :laughing:


----------



## Reaper

Walked my Husky up to one of our gated communities parks. Saw some movement in the dim moon light when the Husky froze so I lit up the area with my MD2 / M61. It was like a scene from Night of the Lepus. A pack of about 20 bunny rabbits just standing there glaring at us. My poor dog never saw so many bunnies at one time in the same place that he didn't know what to do. Just kept turning his head one way then another. It was cracking me up.


----------



## ninemm

Reaper said:


> Walked my Husky up to one of our gated communities parks. Saw some movement in the dim moon light when the Husky froze so I lit up the area with my MD2 / M61. It was like a scene from Night of the Lepus. A pack of about 20 bunny rabbits just standing there glaring at us. My poor dog never saw so many bunnies at one time in the same place that he didn't know what to do. Just kept turning his head one way then another. It was cracking me up.



Awesome story. Would have *loved *to have seen your dog just frozen and unable to figure out which bunny to get first. 

Similarly, last night I was walking back to work and was just randomly lighting up small bushes/plants with my RA Clicky. When my light sweeps behind these flowers I see eyes glowing. I accidentally disturbed a black cats resting spot. He was completely lost to me until his eyes glowed green.


----------



## sjmack

I had to go up to see what was wrong with the pump in the evap cooler and used my Preon II so I could see what I was doing


----------



## 325addict

*Flashlight:* 4sevens Quark 123^2 turbo warm white
*
used for #1:* checking the inside of a sound devices 302 portable mixer: WHY does that screw turn, and not go in any further than this?

*used for #2:* to check that wound inside my mouth: is it still swollen so badly there? :thinking:

*used for #3:* to check the time on my '50s Junghans alarm clock to see if I should get up already :sick2:


Timmo.


----------



## 91FromStars

Flashlight: Quark mini 123 warm white.

Use: Last night I went for a walk with my dog. The flashlight was attached to a lanyard around my neck for easy access. When I arrived back home, the automatic gate for cars opened, and I heard a snap. Oh no, the chain broke. To observe if my hypothesis was correct, I turned on my easily accessible light. I was correct; the chain had snapped.

I provided the light needed for my dad to get the gate closed. He fixed the gate this morning.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct

Every morning, my L-Mini II 5C sits on my bathroom counter on low while I shower. It provides just enough light so that I can navigate the tiles without tripping myself, and allows me to cleanse myself in half-asleep/zombie mode, refraining from waking up for those extra precious minutes. I just took receipt of my first flashlight purchase of 2010 today, an H501W, so we'll see if there is any competition...


----------



## jcw122

Light: 4Sevens Quark AA^2 Q3-5A Tactical

Use: Tonight I was at a campground, my sister and I parked a bit up the hill from the fire where our friends were. We decided to leave after a few hours, by then it was pitch black in the campground. Navigated our way back with my Quark on Turbo...I still awe in the power of this thing's beam! Plenty of spill, and loads of light.


----------



## nbp

Blinded a friend...:devil:


----------



## fishinfool

nbp said:


> Blinded a friend...:devil:


 
Is he still your friend?


----------



## kito109654

nbp said:


> Blinded a friend...:devil:


 
I blinded a co-worker today after he said something about how our work lights were too bright... Yeah, it was mean. 

Later I used it to look at some gritty threads to see if they were crossthreaded because the bolt felt really tight. I found the problem.


----------



## parnass

Used a flashlight to inspect the inside of our dog's ears.


----------



## LukeA

Went into the woods with a group of people. I lit the way in, the firewood search, then handed the light to the scaredy-cats. Then lit the way out.


----------



## nbp

fishinfool said:


> Is he still your friend?



Yes, I think so, but I hit him with my C2 w/ NB sst50 on high, so I guess we'll see if that changes. Hahaha.


----------



## fishinfool

nbp said:


> Yes, I think so, but I hit him with my C2 w/ NB sst50 on high, so I guess we'll see if that changes. Hahaha.


 
 Can he still see?


----------



## nbp

He said my head was a big black spot in his vision. Hehehe. :duh2:

Tonight I used said light to check the dark corners of the plant at work for boogeymen before I locked up. And then to check the treeline for boogeymen as I walked to my car. (our building is in a little town, there's no crime, but I check anyways. It's one of the perks of working second shift. I get to use flashlights when I leave.).


----------



## rlorion

I used my Quark MINI 123 to look for my Romisen RC-N3 II R4 that seemed to want to play hide and seek.


----------



## Locoboy5150

Just a few minutes ago, I used my Fenix TK40 to look for something in my truck's glove box. While I was out there, I couldn't resist shining it up and down the deserted street.

My TK40's turbo mode *still* makes me smile every time I turn it on.


----------



## fishinfool

Locoboy5150 said:


> Just a few minutes ago, I used my Fenix TK40 to look for something in my truck's glove box. While I was out there, I couldn't resist shining it up and down the deserted street.
> 
> My TK40's turbo mode *still* makes me smile every time I turn it on.


 
That's funny because I just now used my TK40 to take out the trash and then started shining it up and down both streets and maybe a little on a few houses until they turned their lights on.


----------



## SuperTrouper

I've just used my E2L for digging around inside a server to identify a failed hard drive and replace it.

Low mode was beautiful for that application.


----------



## manitoe

Used my Ra Clicky 170T on lowest mode this morning to find a pair of black socks without waking everyone up at 5 AM.


----------



## sjmack

I had to go check some rope seals on a Rolls Royce Trent 60, so I whipped out the 6P led.


----------



## corvettesR1

Well not today but yesterday at dusk I went for a walk to where a friend told me there were many racoons living in these brush piles at the woods edge near my home. He said shine a light and youll see all these eyes light up. Wow he was right.

I shined the light in some bushed and the first brush pile and two green eyes lit up at me like traffic lights.I was pretty shocked. You would otherwise never know they were there so close 20 feet away..I walked another 40 feet or so and two more eyes lit up a very large racoon sitting there looking at me no more than 40 feet away.

Im not sure if these racoons were getting pissed at my light so I figured id back off while the getting was good .


----------



## computernut

I used my SF A2 to find a server, a small 1U that had a small label on it sandwiched between a bunch of networking gear. I could have turned the server room lights on but what's the fun in that?


----------



## Locoboy5150

Earlier tonight I went out on an after dinner late night walk with my girlfriend. I took along my new Fenix TK20 since we would be walking around the high school running track behind her place and I needed a light with some throw due to the large area surrounding the track. The TK20 worked out great! I was thinking about taking my Fenix TK40, but it was just too big. The TK20 was a nice compromise.

At one time someone was riding a bike around the track and the LED bike light mounted to his handlebars was pathetically dim. It looked like it had about four or five Nichia LEDs in it. (Why people buy *any* lights with those lame things in them completely baffles me.) When he was riding towards us I was using my Fenix LD20 (my EDC light that I carry in a belt holster) to illuminate the track ahead of my girlfriend and I and it was completely blowing away the biker's light. 

The big news was that my girlfriend wanted to play with my TK20 tonight so I let her hold it for a couple laps around the track. She really was having a great time shining it across the track and onto several far away trees. I said "See...flashlights are fun!" She smiled and though she didn't say anything in response to my comment, she didn't deny what I said. She's a fellow flashaholic...she just doesn't know it yet!


----------



## sjmack

I used my 6P to convince the other engineers here at work that for our control room, we don't want another Mag Charger - we want Surefires for when we need torches. 

While we were outside, I was asked why this company was better than Maglite - so without saying a word I took my 6P led out of my pocket, wound up, and launched it 100 feet in front of us onto the stone surrounding the control room. I walked over, picked it up, and shined it at the guy who asked.

We're getting Surefires.


----------



## fisk-king

I used my Ra Clicky to inspect the seals on one of the units turbine bearings (hydro turbine) as well as inspecting the units brake pads/ring inside the thrust housing (both places are well over 100deg. easily). Funny thing as we were inspecting the brakes a co-worker pulled out her streamlight polymer 4AA as I had mine cranked to full blast. We both (a fellow co-worker) looked at her light and then her which she then holstered her light:nana:. I love my clicky.


----------



## davidt1

Zebralight H501 (hand free) to cook, use the bathroom, and as reading lamp to save electricity in the house.


----------



## Sgt. LED

Mg PLI P Rocket SST 50 neutral is getting use today.
I am in the market for a new home and taking a good light to inspect stuff can make a big difference. Expensive problems hide in the dark!!


----------



## Flashlites R Us

This evening I used my LF2XT to escort my girlfriend into my home and downstairs into my playroom which is equipped with a bar, home theater couches,mood lighting with the LF,etc. :devil: 

When it was time for her to go home I again used my LF2XT to take her back outside to her car.






She really liked the ultralow mode both times because she thought it was so sexy/secretive plus there was no chance of waking up my wife.......


----------



## PolarBearX

at The Rainforest Cafe today, got seated in the darkest corner and behind a big fat fake tree too...had to use my edc quark aa ww tac to read the menu,,, good thing too, they add some funky stuff to their otherwise decent food 

PBX


----------



## parnass

Used a Fenix 2AAA LD05 to inspect a car for collision damage.


----------



## David18

SuperTrouper said:


> I used my E1L to check on my son before we went to bed and again when he started crying in the night. He's only 2.
> 
> It's always wise to be able to see where you're going when you go into his room, never know when you'll step on some pointy toy or stub your toe on a fire engine......


 
They're never too young to introduce them to flashlights....


----------



## nbp

LD01 SS and Ra Clicky used to help in dropping a Hemi and trans into a '70 Charger. :nana:


----------



## Ronstar

I used my EDC River Rock 2 AA to check connections on the back of an image generator rack. This light is the often maligned zoom focus head with a TIR lens and is perfect for jobs like this where you don't want to be blinded by 200+ lumens from the shiny metal backsides of computers


----------



## SuperTrouper

I used a Solarforce L2 with a 1 mode Dereelight XP-G R5 module in to hunt around in the loft (attic if you're American) for baby stuff from our first son to get down and get ready for our 2nd son being born sometime before the end of next month.

The heat transfer to the host seems pretty good, this is a one mode drop in drawing at 1.2A and the host seemed to heat up quite quickly in my hand while I was hunting through the storage boxes up there!


----------



## sjmack

I used my 6P with an M60F to inspect the intake gasket on each our two RR Trents. It never ceases to amaze me how awesome these things are.


----------



## edc3

Well, one of our cats escaped around 10:30 at night and went instantly feral - wouldn't go near any of us. My daughter was crying, thinking he was never coming back. My son grabbed an Eagletac T10C2 I had lying around and I grabbed my Quark 123^2 Ti. The cat got COMPLETELY freaked out and disappeared under the house. After blocking him in, I took a 45 minute break for both of us to calm down and then waited patiently for him to come close enough to grab. Meanwhile I used my Quark to keep an eye on the numerous Black Widows I didn't know we had. I was pissed off and tired, but still enjoying the opportunity to play with flashlights.


----------



## Roger Sully

I used my SF M3 with LF P7 LED head to light up the scene of an accident when a biker decided to wedge his bike under my neighbors car in front of my house. 2 cops showed up on the scene after I called 911. 
One had a what appeared to be a 1/2 charged magcharger the second didn't have a light :thinking:. I loaned the one my T20C2 mkII for her to investigate the scene and I used my SF to keep the scene lit up while the EMTs worked on the rider and prepared him for transport.


----------



## TAC1

I lit up my driveway and back yard for the thousand and somthingth consecutive night in a row for no other reason except that I could.


----------



## think2x

I used my Quark AA on low to see while adding a 9th AMC to a shiningbeam driver and assembling my first Mag P7 mod.lovecpf I either need better desk lighting or a headlamp


----------



## edc3

TAC1 said:


> I lit up my driveway and back yard for the thousand and somthingth consecutive night in a row for no other reason except that I could.



:thumbsup:


----------



## matt304

Used my Lumapower Mini-D VX Ultra for an intense soldering light while working on a micro soldering job to see those tiny resistors.

Then, it gets used about every night as my primary bicycle headlight.


----------



## Monocrom

Used my Nitecore EZ AA last night at work.

Used it for the same thing I use my main light at work every night for . . . checking the concrete ground to make sure I don't step in goose droppings.

Two families of geese have decided to make the client's site their new Summer home. All they do is eat and poop. Have observed them for several weeks now. Easily the stupidest and most worthless creatures on Earth.


----------



## Reaper

Going to do tonight the same as I do almost every night - walk the dog and blind the heck out of bunny rabbits at our parks. M61 does this beautifully well.


----------



## fisk-king

nbp said:


> LD01 SS and Ra Clicky used to help in dropping a Hemi and trans into a '70 Charger. :nana:




oooh very nice!!!!! Hopefully my '67 Chevelle will be finished one day (396 big block)


----------



## Monocrom

Reaper said:


> Going to do tonight the same as I do almost every night - walk the dog and blind the heck out of bunny rabbits at our parks. M61 does this beautifully well.


 
Aww . . . What did those cute bunnies ever do to you?


----------



## Reaper

Night of the Lepus


----------



## lisantica

Used my Olight SR90 Intimidator today at noon in the house to make sure it still works (yep, still works). Have only had it a couple of days so I can't always wait for nightfall.

Used my JHanko D10 to light up the area under my recliner to see what was making it not work properly.


----------



## ninemm

Used my Milky KL1 Floodmaster to illuminate my path while walking the pup. Not totally dark out yet, but close enough.


----------



## Mark Mck

Used my Ra clicky high CRI to track down our Basset hound that ran off down by the river. I used the 100 lume high setting for much of the search. The high CRI worked well for this job and picked up our dog Parkers colors well in the brush. I have become a big fan of my HDS Ra clickys and twisty. These are great lights!!


----------



## don.gwapo

Use my light today coz the light went out for 6 hours. What a nice experience using your light for 6 hours to light up your house. .


----------



## cgonko

ninemm said:


> Hey CPF!
> 
> I thought maybe we could get a rolling thread started. Just let everyone know one or more things you used your lights for on the calendar date you are posting.
> 
> Feel free to use the below posting format, or if you only have time for a quick one liner that's alright too.
> 
> *Flashlight:* RA Clicky High CRI
> *Used For: *The low low setting on my RA was used to check on my injured pup while she was resting. Didn't even know I was looking in on her. :thumbsup:
> 
> So, what have *you* used your lights for today?
> 
> 
> I explored a cave, speared a manta ray at 20 meters, guided in an emergency jet landing, spotted a lost child at 200 meters in the forest at midnight, prevented a robbery by permanently blinding an attacker, and strobed SOS for two weeks straight until the rescue plane spotted the desert island. I can't tell you what flashlight I used, because I'm also a British spy. If I told you I'd have to kill you.


----------



## Reaper

Termite guys came in to check and hopefully eradicate some termites in our attic. All they had was some type of 6v lantern that threw the smallest hot spot I've ever seen, I mean it was like a pencil spot. Not good for for checking things out. So my M61 was used that lit up the whole attic in one beam. BTW, in another thread about lending or loaning out lights - I did not lend nor loan my light. I was standing along side them WITH my light in MY hand.


----------



## strinq

Just used it to look for something in the room because i was too lazy to turn on the light...


----------



## kosPap

used my L0D-CE to help a girl find them USB drive socket in the internet cafe I log from...


----------



## Launch Mini

I dropped my stapler behind my desk & it was stuck 1/2 down against the wall. Needed my EDC to locate it so I could hook it out with a stick.


----------



## John_Galt

Used my LD20 to check the wear on my grandparents front brake pads (disc brakes), without removing the calipers (basically comparing thickness to new pads). They were about 45-50% original thickness, so they'll last awhile longer.

What seemed strange to me is that the front and rear brake pads (all disc brakes) are about the same original thickness, and the same material (ceramic), but wore differently. The rear pads were nearly gone, and, like I say, the front pads were 45-50% original thickness. Which is strange, as the rule of thumb, from what I understand, is that the front brakes on most vehicles do 75-80% of your braking...

Anyone have any thoughts on the uneven wear?


----------



## scout24

Been using a bunch of my AAA and AA vampires for runtime testing the last 4-5 days... Used my Haiku XP-G to locate my son's micro sd card under his bed after he was transferring pics from his phone and dropped it. Carried and used my Quark mini CR2 as a keychain light while Sapphires were doing runtime tests...


----------



## fishinfool

Used my D10 to see where all the coolant was coming from under my truck. I guess I need a new water pump.


----------



## kramer5150

6P - Malkoff and a can of raid hunting black widow spiders in the yard tonight, ARGH I hate those dam things!!.


----------



## phoenix1

Great threadlovecpf I used my EDC Quark 123 to look at fruit (oranges) in the sweat rooms to check on color (green). Used it again later on to get some counts in the cold storage where the fruit is racked on pallets above each other (shadows). On occasion, I might accidently strobe the employees to get their attention:devil: I must be number one, because that is the signal I get:huh:
I always check for land mines when I get home (dog poop), and can't help flashing the neighbors with my TK30 when I'm having a smoke outside. I think they're hiring a hit squad to deal with meoo: I'll sure be able to see em coming I live in a backwater town where most peeps use Everyready, Rayovac, and Maglights  to light their way in life. Now they want to borrow mine:eeksign: When I hand em one of my PD1's, they don't know how to turn it on! Pass.

Phoenix1


----------



## Locoboy5150

John_Galt said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the uneven wear?



The rear calipers could be stuck and the rear brake pads are rubbing against the discs. I've seen that before on friends' cars and trucks.


----------



## W.Y.N.I

Suspects on premises call, I had two lights with me, a Catapult V2 and an Eagletac T20C2 mkII. Burglary at a rather out of the way industrial unit. I used the Eagletac to find our way to the rear of the premises through a cemetary and down a steep slope. Catapult used to sweep search the surrounding bushes and trees quickly, then lent the Catapult to a female colleague who lit up the entire roof of the unit whilst I and a colleague climbed up a ladder and shuffled along the fragile roof beams, me with my eagletac in my mouth (one of my favourite things about the light, rubber tailstanding cap, allows me to do this without chipping my teeth :laughing. Then used the eagletac to search the interior after dropping through the hole in the roof. FYI the suspects then jumped out of a front window into the arms of waiting plain clothes officers :twothumbs

+1 to the good guys, and I could not be more happy with the way my lights performed. Without them we may not have been able to get to the premises and search the exterior quick enough. Good comments on the lights from several officers present. In hindsight, probably wasnt the risk of climbing up on the roof, but alls well that ends well.


----------



## kosPap

phoenix1 said:


> Great threadlovecpf I used my EDC Quark 123 to look at fruit (oranges) in the sweat rooms to check on color (green). Used it again later on to get some counts in the cold storage where the fruit is racked on pallets above each other (shadows). On occasion, I might accidently strobe the employees to get their attention


 

what do you kow...3 summers ago I would use my Rexlight to check on fruits loaded in the cooler truck.....and be seen from the pallet loading machine operatora, otherwise I would be travelling refirgerated to ukraine!

yeah they liked me that much...


----------



## fisk-king

Inspired by Scout24's runtime thread and figured I do one of my own. I performed a runtime test using a rcr123 in a McluxIII ti pd-s mizer on high. Started with a voltage of 4.16v & after 1hr. 58min. the protection circuit kicked in at a voltage of 2.9. Not bad, nit bad at all. This weekend I will run a test on low using a JBS-123(now that's a piece of history that's good to search on ) as well .


----------



## tombat

I handed my Jet I to my (almost) 2 year old to get him to stop crying. Of course this strategy backfired because I then had three other kids complaining that they wanted a flashlight. Guess I need to start carrying more lights with me.


----------



## Tomcat!

Used my E2e with 2x AW RCR123s and a LF EO-E2R lamp extensively while setting up a live video feed in a large hall for the England World Cup game today. The screen was 4m wide by 3m high and the projector was 6000 lumens with a long throw lens. Had to run HDMI and a backup composite video cable under a balcony to the projector on sky hooks, which was fine, but the single aerial feed cable to the digital decoder had to run straight through the middle of the audience of 300 screaming hyperactive teenagers. I used large rubber 'speed bump' cable protectors to cover the 20m run to the mixing desk but if the crowd heaved too far in one direction the cable might have snapped. In case of a signal failure induced riot, my Plan B was to use the handy exit in a dark corner near the mixer very very quickly!


----------



## Squishy

John_Galt said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the uneven wear?



Rear brake pads almost always wear out more quickly than the fronts, especially if you experience snowy winters. Debris kicked up by the front tires are sent to the rear brake system, rust (and your discs will rust within a day of sitting there) isn't immediately ground away like fronts and will act like sandpaper, and rear pads are often made of inferior quality material compared to fronts as well as being physically smaller.

I love my rear drums.


----------



## ninemm

Tomcat! said:


> Used my E2e with 2x AW RCR123s and a LF EO-E2R lamp extensively while setting up a live video feed in a large hall for the England World Cup game today. The screen was 4m wide by 3m high and the projector was 6000 lumens with a long throw lens. Had to run HDMI and a backup composite video cable under a balcony to the projector on sky hooks, which was fine, but the single aerial feed cable to the digital decoder had to run straight through the middle of the audience of 300 screaming hyperactive teenagers. I used large rubber 'speed bump' cable protectors to cover the 20m run to the mixing desk but if the crowd heaved too far in one direction the cable might have snapped. In case of a signal failure induced riot, my Plan B was to use the handy exit in a dark corner near the mixer very very quickly!


 

Great story!! I'd love to check out the World Cup on that screen. :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

Took along two lego Surefire lights to see which would become my main Go-To light.

In one corner, OpticsHQ/TLS Q5 LED single-output head. In the other a Milky-modded KL1 with a P4 emitter. Both sitting on E-series bodies with E2D tailcaps. 

Forget pics of beamshots, I enjoyed the real thing!

Tested out both lights at work. Had to wait until 9:30pm to test them out. (Still plenty of daylight at 9pm. I hate Summer.)

Other than having a more intense hotspot with a bit of more throw, the TLS head lost out to the Milky-modded KL1. Custom KL1 had more sidespill, slightly brighter sidespill, better transition from hotspot to spill, and the KL1 head itself is a bit more compact/shorter. Build quality is also a notch above that of the TLS head. 

Still, the TLS upgrade for a stock E2E is far from junk. A worthwhile purchase that I'm happy I made. (Also, if anything happens, you can easily replace a broken TLS head with another one. Good luck finding another KL1 head modded by Milky that has the same sweet beam the Seoul P4 is capable of producing.)


----------



## scout24

Fisk-King- good to know! Saves me doing the same with my mizer... Now I just need to make a chart of m lights and their runtimes...


----------



## parker2520

My significant other has a cat named Alice. A house cat all her short life, she is terribly curious about the out side world. She has corneal displasia(an eye condition where the eyes appear to be all milky white) Alice responds to flashlights for some reason, and follows the beam very well. She got out of the house two nights ago and we couldn't locate her. I flashed my LX2 down a long dark backtrack and Alice followed it right home.She was frightened and hiding under a neighbors house. Great tool.....


----------



## John_Galt

Squishy said:


> Rear brake pads almost always wear out more quickly than the fronts, especially if you experience snowy winters. Debris kicked up by the front tires are sent to the rear brake system, rust (and your discs will rust within a day of sitting there) isn't immediately ground away like fronts and will act like sandpaper, and rear pads are often made of inferior quality material compared to fronts as well as being physically smaller.
> 
> I love my rear drums.



Thanks for the info... Until we got our Scion, all our cars have had front discs and rear drums, so I've never had a case where rear discs wore out faster.
---------
Back on topic, used my HDS to poke around my attic.


----------



## PolarBearX

used my edc QAAWW to swap the mess from my daughter's old car into her brand new one we just bought for her last night.

..sorry for the hijack, maybe we need a "What did you use your flashlight for last night" thread for those of us who can't stay up all night to post 

PBX


----------



## parnass

There were violent thunder storms with tornadic activity in our area last night. The wind speed was measured at 78 MPH. After the worst of the storm, but while it was still raining, I took a waterproof Streamlight 4AA Luxeon 1 watt flashlight outside to survey the damage. 

Saw a giant limb down and my apple tree split in half, knocking apart a neighbor's corral fence.

The AC power failed a couple of times during the storm so I used a 2AAA Fenix LD05 penlight and my wife used a Streamlight Stylus Pro and Inova 2AAA Bolt for a short while. The first time the power failed, I was down in the basement and it was pitch black. Luckily, I had the LD05 in my shirt pocket. :twothumbs


----------



## Squishy

Had a tornado touch down 4 km from our house yesterday, took out a barn and silo along with hydro lines and trees. I got excited thinking I would be able to test how well my new Nailbender module cuts through rain, but I look out and it's *sunny*! :sigh:

I could even make out the top of the funnel cloud, but I guess it pulled away the rest of our cloud cover here and made it bright. I closed the blinds and strobed myself to sleep.


----------



## kosPap

used a flashlight to change the kitchen lamp....

which reminds me of the classic joke:

"how many flashaholics takes to change a bulb?"
" Only one, with 36.884.355 flashlights!"


----------



## Lagavulin16

Fenix LD10 R4 to find my cat.


----------



## fishinfool

Right now my 3 yr. old nephew is playing with several of them and seems to be fascinated and mesmerized. Every time he turns on one that is brighter than the other he always says, “WOW”. I think he’s a future flashaholic. :twothumbs

.


----------



## Illum

Shaved a couple irritating calluses off my foot using the body of a E2e


----------



## lightsandknives

Used it to see how to attach wires/cables to new TV/surround sound. Mini CR2 works great for holding it in your mouth when you have to!oo:


----------



## scout24

Used my Sundrop to dig in my safe for some CR2's for a runtime test, used my Creemator to find a "lost" thumbdrive under the seat of a cruiser at work.


----------



## Locoboy5150

I took my nephew to the bathroom down a long, dark hallway over here. I asked him if he would rather have me turn on the light or use my Fenix LD20. He picked the flashlight so I happily obliged.


----------



## sjmack

Illum said:


> Shaved a couple irritating calluses off my foot using the body of a E2e




I don't think I've ever seen that one before


----------



## Flying Turtle

Put my brand new QMini AA Warm through its paces. Glad I decided to try out a warm tint light. Very nice ceiling bouncer.

Geoff


----------



## Mr. Shawn

When I was rocking my younger son to sleep this morning for his nap, his bottle kept sliding down my shoulder and out of his mouth because I was playing with my D10 R2 with my right hand. So, I clipped the light to the front of my shirt to create a nice cradle for the bottle, which left my right hand free but unoccupied. Oh well, I'll make sure to have at least two lights the next naptime so I can still play with a light.


----------



## fisk-king

scout24 said:


> Fisk-King- good to know! Saves me doing the same with my mizer... Now I just need to make a chart of m lights and their runtimes...





started a runtime test on my Ra Clicky 200cn on the lowest setting (~.09LM) using a AW RCR123. Time was 10:37p.m. It's going to be a few days, I hope.


----------



## Locoboy5150

Earlier tonight I went out on an after dinner walk with my girlfriend. We went around the block to the running track and high school field behind her place. It was pretty late at night so I decided to light up that track and field with my best light, my Fenix TK40. Though it's not a throw light, it worked out great and lit up enough of an area so that we both didn't have a problem with staying out a bit later at night than we normally do.

I'm amazed at how many residents of her neighborhood go out for night strolls without any lights at all.


----------



## ASheep

I used my warm white Preon 2 to check whether my gums were bleeding, I had my wisdom teeth cut out yesterday, and I need to check the swelling and stitches regularly. The warm works really well for this!


----------



## NightKids

I had my wisdom teeth taken out a few years ago & it was one of my worst experiences ever


----------



## Roger999

NightKids said:


> I had my wisdom teeth taken out a few years ago & it was one of my worst experiences ever


I got mine pulled out 10weeks ago, it wasn't bad at all, although you can't help but laugh at yourself in the mirror when you look like a chipmunk, though there was a chip of my teeth stuck on my gum which fell off 2weeks after it lol.


----------



## Mr. Shawn

NightKids said:


> I had my wisdom teeth taken out a few years ago & it was one of my worst experiences ever



I got mine pulled several years ago and opted to stay awake and get the nitrous oxide. I was jamming to tunes the whole time and enjoyed the visit. I love going to the dentist because I see it as being pampered.


----------



## Vortus

I did a post trip inspection on my semi/trailer. Whacked all the tires with it to check for flats.


----------



## Nokoff

today used my edc to inspect a supposedly new a/c unit..found it's not so new..grrr


----------



## redbike

Used my new SF Backup to look under the back deck of a house we were looking at buying. What I saw looked good; so we bought the house (!) Guess that'll be the end of my flashaholism for a while.


----------



## Rexlion

Yesterday I used the Maratac AAA in my pocket to see inside a VCR, trying to remove the stuck tape, and to see in the house as I shut off the lights and walked to the bedroom. Today I used it to find a bolt holding my car's air filter cover down. Both days I used my floody Quark RGB to illuminate some photos better. Tried the P-Rocket with the head off, which works great but didn't have the color temp I wanted.

It sometimes amazes me to realize how much I use a flashlight every day now that I have one in my pocket all the time. I fumbled around a lot in dark places before I came to the LED light!


----------



## NightKids

Used the lowest setting on my Quark Mini AA warm to serve as a candle without waking my partner up. It's perfect for this task.


----------



## Monocrom

redbike said:


> Used my new SF Backup to look under the back deck of a house we were looking at buying. What I saw looked good; so we bought the house (!) Guess that'll be the end of my flashaholism for a while.


 
Wow! One of the best flashlight stories I've ever heard.

You should post that on Surefire's official website. They love collecting all sorts of stories from customers about their Surefire models.


----------



## redbike

Monocrom said:


> Wow! One of the best flashlight stories I've ever heard.
> 
> You should post that on Surefire's official website. They love collecting all sorts of stories from customers about their Surefire models.


----------



## fishhead

Looked for turkey bags in the back of a dark pantry.

With my TK40.

Hey, it was just sitting there on the shelf...


----------



## Solscud007

I was across the street helping a friend guide her car as she parallel parked. I was 10pm and where I was standing had no street lighting. So I used the spill to light up my hand as I gestured to continue to move back and get her to move as close as possible to the car behind her.


----------



## cerbie

To put my car into gear (both to illuminate the shift-lock override mechanism, and move parts of it w/ the bezel).


----------



## [email protected]

Used my SF L1 to light the path to our front door after a particularly long shopping session (gets dark here early in winter), then again to allow me to negotiate the yard on my way to feed the goat & rabbit :thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt. LED

_Sneaking.......... _Zebra H31W lowest mode.


----------



## csshih

Sgt. LED said:


> _Sneaking.......... _Zebra H31W lowest mode.



ooo! details!


----------



## kramer5150

SF-M2-Incan Along with a garden hose to scare away some cats that were screaching at each other in my yard... ***dam things woke up my son.


----------



## Locoboy5150

I was shining my 25,000,000 cp Sunforce HID spotlight into the night sky tonight for no particular reason other than to enjoy lighting up the clear night sky with a nice, tight pencil beam.

Spotlights are so much fun! :candle:


----------



## ASheep

kramer5150 said:


> *snip* to scare away some cats that were screaching at each other in my yard... *snip*



Haha I used the strobe on my nitecore SR3 last night for the same thing, turns out fighting cats don't like high frequency strobes at 2am.....:devil:


----------



## Squishy

Used the corona of my NB SST-50 to write notes after tracking an impaired driver across "jurisdictional" lines (in quotes because there really is no jurisdiction for LEO in Ontario, but there are set patrol areas). For Ontarians, it started in OPP Aurora's patrol zone and ended up into York Regional's area. I didn't have my low-level light with me, and only non-flashaholics use the stupid dome light! :fail:

I realised after the fact that, in having to communicate with two separate agencies, I had a hard time keeping track of which dispatcher already had what information. I think dispatcher #1 got "We're going north on HWY [X] north of the [A] exit" but then dispatcher #2 just got "We're now heading east onto [Y] Rd." Good thing the vehicle then made a series of turns in quick succession, allowing the second dispatcher to establish our position while failing to lose me. 

It was a...  ...sobering experience.

YEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Scuderia

Used my SR90 to chase off pesky teens playing soccer at the multi storey carpark opposite my apartment at 2am this morning. I forgot it was on high when I turn if off, I nearly blinded myself from the spill bouncing off my window ledge.


----------



## fisk-king

Used my RA clicky to inspect some leaking brakes around one of our hydro turbines.


----------



## bc3010

Used my Incendio v3 to trace a cat6 cable through the suspended ceiling.


----------



## nbp

Used Ra Twisty 100 on High to help me remove the exhaust system off my car. 

Used Ra Twisty 100 on Low to remove chunk of dirt that fell in my eye while removing exhaust system. :shakehead


----------



## sappyg

i used a warm tint preon II the show off to friend who knows i have a problem with flashlights.

he seemed impressed but, somehow i don't think he gets it.


----------



## fisk-king

nbp said:


> Used Ra Twisty 100 on High to help me remove the exhaust system off my car.
> 
> Used Ra Twisty 100 on Low to remove chunk of dirt that fell in my eye while removing exhaust system. :shakehead




Nick,

I'm glad she has found a new home that will use her. 

Nick.


----------



## ninemm

Used my Kroma on low red to read without disturbing my wife who was sleeping next to me.


----------



## nbp

Yessir! I'm finding fewer and fewer instances where I don't have either the clicky or the twisty with me. Thanks again for responding to my WTB, I'm really happy with this light. And it's a P4, which made me extra happy! Love that emitter! Thanks again Nick! I'll work with you again anytime. :twothumbs




fisk-king said:


> Nick,
> 
> I'm glad she has found a new home that will use her.
> 
> Nick.


----------



## gottawearshades

Yesterday I used my U60 with an xp-g to spot and kill a couple of ants (they wouldn't listen to reason) on a pop-corn textured ceiling. I could barely see them with the fixed ceiling light on, but they were easy to spot with the HDS. 

This is a great thread.


----------



## NightKids

Just turning my Quark Mini 123 on & off at work right now (office environment). For no reason at all but just because I like the feel of the light.


----------



## ninemm

gottawearshades said:


> This is a great thread.


 
Glad you're enjoying it! :thumbsup: 



NightKids said:


> Just turning my Quark Mini 123 on & off at work right now (office environment). For no reason at all but just because I like the feel of the light.


 
No reason at all is one of the best reasons.


----------



## NightKids

The life of a flashoholic, when you're at work but all you think about is flashlights & CPF! 

Productivity may be a problem!!


----------



## ninemm

NightKids said:


> The life of a flashoholic, when you're at work but all you think about is flashlights & CPF!
> 
> Productivity may be a problem!!


 
So true! It's where I am right now! lol


----------



## vestureofblood

Hmmm. Who would have thought DX lights could be used under water. I took my Ultrafire A10b modded to an XPG R5 snorkeling today. With only a few slight changes I was able to water proof it, and to date it has been about 20-25 feet deep. :tinfoil:


----------



## NightKids

Wow never really had much faith in DX lights but it sounds like they're great when modded.


----------



## fishhead

After using my flashlights so often to search for cat toys, the ultimate use came today when the flashlight became a cat toy.

I recently purchased a Microfire Pioneer and it's the first light that I've been disappointed in. It's got an optic to focus the beam but the optic looks like it was put together in a dust factory. It came with two *mis-matched* batteries installed (and it was sold as new but I suspect a return) and it operates slightly differently (and less desirably IMO) than the youtube videos and the instructions indicate.

However, as I was working with it this morning I shone the sharply focused beam of light on the floor and my cat was instantly on it and she had a great time chasing it all around. She has long gotten bored with the laser pointer after she realized I was holding it but this flashlight provided a lot of good cat entertainment this morning so I guess it's not a total waste.


----------



## mikra

gottawearshades said:


> Yesterday I used my U60 with an xp-g to spot and kill a couple of ants (they wouldn't listen to reason) on a pop-corn textured ceiling. I could barely see them with the fixed ceiling light on, but they were easy to spot with the HDS.
> 
> This is a great thread.



You could do this in a one step with a mag623


----------



## Leoht

I used my TK40 tonight to see what our dogs were barking at out back. Found it was the neibours cat. Love that 630 lumen turbo mode. The cat probably did not.


----------



## davidt1

Just brushed my teeth in the bathroom with my ZL H501 as a light source -- 80 degree all flood, hand-free beam. Keep the house cool and save electricity. Life is good.


----------



## nbp

Turned on Ra clicky and LD01 to prove to security guard at Summerfest (the World's LARGEST Outdoor Music Festival) that they were really flashlights and not weapons of some sort. 

Used Ra twisty to illuminate bathroom while I showered after festivaling. Twisty needed cleaning anyways....


----------



## fishinfool

Used my TK40 to light the way to the beach (I know it's overkill but I just had to show off :devil to watch the fireworks. There had to have been a couple dozen people ask about it (free advertising for Fenix) and several more wow's, ooh's and aah's. I think I'll start walking around at night more often.


----------



## HIDblue

Used my Olight M21 to light up the grass while walking my german shepherd at night. Step in dog crap once in the dark, and you'll never forget to take a light with you the second time around. :sick2:


----------



## Nokoff

used my QAA to light the field after the fireworks and make sure our older mom didnt trip over the curb...

ps.. I totally agree about the dog walking, and those people walking their dogs without torches are the same ones who don't carry bags to pick up their dog's poo


----------



## zwerky

NightKids said:


> Just turning my Quark Mini 123 on & off at work right now (office environment). For no reason at all but just because I like the feel of the light.



glad i'm not the only one who does this in the office. i do this with all of my edc lights that i have in rotation


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Used my Fenix E1 to find out which ethernet port I am connected to on the back of my Mac.


----------



## brainy1000

I use every night my Small Sun ZY-155 or my Fenix E01 when entering my bedroom, not wishing to disturb my wife AND to avoid stepping in one of the many noisy toys my dogs leave on the floor.
Also, as one of my dogs has the habit of waking me up usually between 3-4 AM to go outside the house, I use another models (Fenix E20, Terralux Lightstar 220 or Romisen RC-N3 Q5) to light my backyard, take a look around and patiently wait (it's winter here, temperature is 10C/50F or lower) until my dog decides it's time to go inside again.:tired:
Not exactly the most exciting activities, I know...


----------



## HIDblue

Nokoff said:


> ps.. I totally agree about the dog walking, and those people walking their dogs without torches are the same ones who don't carry bags to pick up their dog's poo


 
You're dead on about that one. I can't tell you how many folks around my neighborhood don't pick up their dog's crap. There's no excuse, especially since our homeowner's association installed those poo-bag stations everywhere...some people are just downright lazy. :thumbsdow


----------



## liteseeker

off work today but i use my lumapower signature vx sst-50. at work I use the small head checking things on engine +tires+finding things on the floor .I use the turbo at home putting the dogs out checking things out that goes bang in the dark. last night sitting on the house roof checking out fire works


----------



## Echo63

Used my 5mega/kt4 with 2x18650 and IMF-m3t to make sure the house was locked up last night
Used my t1a to find a shirt in the wardrobe this morning


----------



## afraidofdark

Used the Maratac AAA on my keychain to look through the oven door window (no oven light) to see if my soufflés were done (if you open the oven door too early you're screwed).


----------



## Nokoff

tonight I used my Wicked Lasers The Torch to light up the pool area, and the rest of the yard, for my wife to dump in some pool chemicals. I find new (fun) uses for that thing all the time


----------



## Illum

out in the yard using an A2 to find an A2:fail:


----------



## Monocrom

Illum said:


> out in the yard using an A2 to find an A2:fail:


 
You might be a flashaholic if . . .


----------



## kosPap

not mine but a good one from a friend

he used his fenix tk20 to find special indicators of height in the quary/mine he works and coordinate the excavating mechinery...

whhen checked by the specialists ho was asked how did he pulled taht stunt at night...


----------



## senecaripple

for reviews from our last camping trip.


----------



## Jash

Mini AA in my mouth to see my engine, TK20 to see underneath the engine. Was the time to be changing the oil.


----------



## NightKids

Oh yes the good ol' TK20...


----------



## ASheep

My iTP A2 got used as mood lighting this evening, my girlfriend says "solve my lighting issues, you ARE the light-man yes?" 
score: flashoholics +1 :naughty:


----------



## f22shift

walking around aimlessly at midnight. the power went out because they were fixing a power box that caught on fire earlier.

without a/c it was really hot indoors. so i walked around playing with flashlights.
it was nice to see some lights in the neighboring houses(prepared). i soon realized that i didnt even need a flashlight. even as pitch dark the neighborhood was initially, soon my eyes became accustomed with light pollution around.
i ended up using moonlightmode the most because i didn't really want the attention. i guess a bright flashlight is not a must. mostly for fun.


----------



## parnass

I used a Peak Matterhorn 3-LED flashlight to look inside an 8-ounce Stanley stainless steel flask in an Eddie Bauer store today. I was curious to see if there was any rust inside so I shined the light through the narrow mouth opening.


----------



## Black Rose

Allow me to bore you with my story of my light actually being used for real work (versus being pointed at white walls, ceiling bounces, "throw" tests in the living room )

The landlord's repairman was in this morning changing our bathroom sink and faucet.

He had finished connecting everything up, and while sitting at my computer reading CPF  I hear

"Do you have a flashlight?"

I burst out laughing (I have over 60 lights).

Then I was sitting there thinking "Uh oh, which light do I give him?"

I handed him one of the lights I "built" and set it on medium.

"Wow that's bright!!"

"It's on medium, do you need it brighter?"

"Yes, as bright as possible. I need to check for leaks."

I put it on high and gave it back to him.

"Holy crap that's bright! Where did you get this?"

"I built it."

"Really?"

I explained to him that I bought the body and the electronic components and assembled it. 
I mentioned that it ran off of a battery used in laptops and he was even more impressed.

BTW, that light is an Aurora V6 with an XP-G R5 and a 3-mode (max 1.4A) driver.

Now I need to select a flashlight and go outside in this insane heat and check on the plants.


----------



## J33psr0ck

Let my son use my Peak El Cap to find a toy he and his brother lost under the stove. Let my boss use an Ra clicky to find a usb drive under his desk. I used my C2/M61 to find a large beetle that my dog was messing with and tossed it over the fence. I actually asked my son what kind of light he needed and he looked at me with a blank state and said just a flashlight dad. He is 10.


----------



## cdog

I used my 1c p7 for my service check walk around on the 747 last night. I love how I can beam at the tail and see everything.


----------



## [email protected]

Used my SF L1 to light my way as I scoured the house cupboards for the 13.8v P/supply I needed to power up the Accucel-6 that had arrived in the mail earlier today :thumbsup:

I also used my 6P, Scorpion, TT-2L & Cabella's Alaskan guide to "try out" my UF-17670's that also arrived in the mail today (for flashlight fitment), I think I either need to hone out the Scorpion a little OR buy an AW-17670 specifically for it


----------



## Black Rose

[email protected] said:


> I also used my 6P, Scorpion, TT-2L & Cabella's Alaskan guide to "try out" my UF-17670's that also arrived in the mail today (for flashlight fitment), I think I either need to hone out the Scorpion a little OR buy an AW-17670 specifically for it


I've got a 2xCR123A light that has very tight tolerances, even tighter than my 6P and G2.

The protected AW 17670 just fits it. There is no way the UF 17670 would fit that one.


----------



## Sgt. LED

6 mile jaunt on a river trail. Took about 2 1/2 hours.
Took 5, played with them all a bit but only really used the new one.
Kuku's E-series Incan replacement XP-G module. It really did a good job for me.


----------



## NightKids

Sgt. LED said:


> 6 mile jaunt on a river trail. Took about 2 1/2 hours.
> Took 5, played with them all a bit but only really used the new one.
> Kuku's E-series Incan replacement XP-G module. It really did a good job for me.


 
Hmm never heard of this light. Got a link?


----------



## Sgt. LED

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=229715

I like it.


----------



## JS_280

Loaned my Quark AA Tactical to a co-worker to investigate why his A/C vent wasn't letting air through in his office...same co-worker that made fun of me last week for carrying a light...


----------



## photonstorm

Had a late softball game last night. After enjoying a few beverages and snacks with the team it was approaching midnight.

I noticed one of the players on the other team looking under their bleachers with something that looked like an old Minimag AA incan.
I happened to have 3 lights with me, LD20, Ultrafire 502b and a Quark MiNi 123.

I walked over and asked him if I could help out. He said he dropped his keys somewhere and couldn't get home without them.
After searching around the bleachers we didn't find anything. He borrowed my Fenix and went to trace his route back to the car along the unlit path.
He came back five minutes later with a smile on his face and thanked me for being "so prepared". 

I told him it was a new hobby and I was glad I could help.


----------



## MojaveMoon07

I needed to buy some cat food. At the local Target there are still a couple Nine Lives cans of cat food that have some $ 1.00 manufacturer coupons taped to the lid of the can. But since there are a gazillion cans, I used the Fenix L0D to peer at the tops of the cans located at the rear of the shelf and spotted two coupons.


----------



## Flying Turtle

Used my ever present LF2XT to find the light switch in the locker room while opening up a local YMCA in the wee hours this morning. It also was used scanning for some feral cats I saw the other day in the parking lot.

Geoff


----------



## tolkaze

I used my itp EOS A3 to help me remove a piece of candy from my 4 year old's nose... I guess all those years of playing "operation" really were useful


----------



## thomasvsgodzilla

Flashlight: 4Sevens Preon 2
Used for: friend dropped money under the table at the Cheesecake factory (super dark lighting) used the Preon to find it!


----------



## Ozgeardo

OK I have just woken up after pulling an all night shift at work 17:30 hrs to 05:30 hrs so here are my flashlight uses during the hours of darkness:

Approx Times and Flashlights used:

*18:45 Hrs Fenix LOD* to find traffic wand in back of work vehicle.
*19:00 - 1930 Hrs Fenix TK11(R2)* with Hi Vis wand attachment to direct passengers from broken down train onto replacement buses.
*19:00 - 19:30 Hrs* *Mag 3D (TLE6B)* with Hi Vis wand loaned to fellow supervisor
*20:00 Hrs* *Fenix LOD* (_using strobe_) to signal location to obtain assistance from fellow workers (_standing in a yard of approx 100 buses_)
*20:15 Hrs* *Fenix LOD* (_on high power_) to identify battery terminals on bus whilst jump starting
*20:45 Hrs* *Fenix TK11(R2)* with wand attachment to direct passengers (_about 130 drunk passengers_) from pub onto charter bus.
*00:30 Hrs* *Mag 5D (TLE300M) *to identify 2 x recalcitrants hiding behind a fire hydrant cabinet waiting to graffiti buses. 5D mag secondary purpose is illumination primary use = 
*02:00 hrs* *Fenix LOD* used to secure various locks/doors
*03:45 hrs* *Mag 5D (TLE300M)* to check security of yard after motion alarms triggered.
*05:45 hrs* *ITP Ti AAA* (_on personal key ring_) to find key/lock at home.

I use and abuse all my torches (_flashlights_) that is but just an average (_quite_) Saturday night as a public transport bus supervisor using those lights I keep handy for my duties.
I am far more passionate about the lights I use in some of my other duties/jobs but that is a story for another day.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Flashlight:4Sevens Preon 2.
Use: checking my laundry when removing it from the dryer to see if I'd left any clothes in the dryer.(Thankfully,I hadn't left anything in the dryer.)Apartment washers/dryers @ 25c/load apiece can get expensive quick.It takes me 4 quarters to do my wash,8 to dry.(12 total).Sound like fun?


----------



## ASheep

Last night I used my 4Sevens Preon 2 and my Nitecore SR3 in a game of spotlight tag in the bush. Heaps of fun until I slipped and fell into a creek... Good waterproofing testing


----------



## The_Police

I used my 2D Maglite with a TerraLUX MiniStar 5 upgrade last night during a thunderstorm to save a young bird that had gotten blown out of his nest. I've found Maglites are waterproof...


----------



## brainy1000

parker2520 said:


> My significant other has a cat named Alice. A house cat all her short life, she is terribly curious about the out side world. She has corneal displasia(an eye condition where the eyes appear to be all milky white) Alice responds to flashlights for some reason, and follows the beam very well. She got out of the house two nights ago and we couldn't locate her. I flashed my LX2 down a long dark backtrack and Alice followed it right home.She was frightened and hiding under a neighbors house. Great tool.....



Congratulations, a really nice story. Hope Alice is ok now, safe and warm. I love animals! :thumbsup:


----------



## Locoboy5150

I used my Fenix LD20 and my father used my Mini-Maglite with an LED drop in to put together his new sofas. The backrests needed to be attached to the bottom part of the sofas and it was pretty dark back there.


----------



## SmurfTacular

Chasing a cockaroach around my room. Damn thing scared to crap out of me when it was on my mouse pad. I swatted at it, and it scurried behind the TV. The only flashlight I had in reach was my 5D 1200lm *5 r2 maglite. It cornered itself, and I smashed it up against a cable socket. :devil:


----------



## strinq

Actually it was yesterday, let my nephew (he's 1 year 7 months old) play with the liteflux LF2XT. He dropped it into the toilet...twice...that's why i buy good solid lights.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

Demonstrating to my dentist and dental hygienist why I bought my daughter a warm-beam penlight as she starts med school. I had them examine my mouth with a cool XR-G and a warm XR-E. They saw how it was easier to discern inflamed tissue when using the warm beam.


----------



## RepProdigious

Funny topic this one!

I use my light every day (its my nightstand light) but today i found the most pointless way to use it:







For checking how 'airy' the mesh on my girls new sportshoes is :wave:


----------



## Bimmerboy

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Demonstrating to my dentist and dental hygienist why I bought my daughter a warm-beam penlight as she starts med school. I had them examine my mouth with a cool XR-G and a warm XR-E. They saw how it was easier to discern inflamed tissue when using the warm beam.


Total coincidence you posted this today, Paul!

I just came here to post about using my cool tint LF2XT on 2% to check my little nephew's throat this afternoon, and was thinking about giving the warm tint crowd a little  by mentioning I had *no difficulty whatsoever* seeing the inflamed, reddened area on one side, near the tonsil.


----------



## Ian2381

Arrived home without electricity after a storm. Used my Zebralight SC50 to navigate around the house and ate early breakfast.:wave:


----------



## mvyrmnd

The company I work for is responsible for faults repairs and maintenance of the Emergency Alerting System here in North-east Victoria.

Last night we got a call for a site that had gone down. It's winter and it's dark by 1830.

After driving to the site we had to walk 200m in the snow, and then inspect the site.

The foreground is lit by my Electrolumens MCE-III Maglite, and I'm holding my Jetbeam M1-X. Last night I fell in love with the M1-X. I'd never used it in the wild before, and never realised its full potential.

The photo was taken on a iPhone 3GS, so please excuse its crapness.


----------



## think2x

I used my Flashlight (Coast Led Lenser V2) as a gift to a co-worker in need of a good daily use light. The light is SEVERAL years old and I've been on quite the spending spree lately so that was one way for me to "justify" my spending.


----------



## Chicago_Ted

I used my TK40 to light the way to carry shopping from the car to the house. I also used my Gerber Tempo to light the darkened bathroom to wash my hands because I couldn't be 'bothered' to turn on the light. 

I also used the TK40 to illuminate some trees about 60 metres away and around the yard for fun.


----------



## Locoboy5150

I went for an after dinner walk with my girlfriend around the local high school track tonight. She was using my Fenix TK20 and I was using my Fenix LD20. It was a good opportunity to compare the neutral white LED in the TK20 to the cool white LED in the LD20. My girlfriend liked the TK20 better.


----------



## Ronin28

Used my TK40 to help move the sprinkler around the yard (last night).


----------



## aka

ha funny thread.

I just used my generic 3xAAA "tactical" light to fend off a pit bull that was still coming after my puppy even as we tried to flee from the dog park. They are tough little dogs: the blow only distracted it for a second but long enough for the owner to get control of him.


----------



## RobertM

I used my SF Saint Minumus tonight for brushing on touchup paint on a car of mine inside of my garage.


----------



## mvyrmnd

I took my new light for its first outing this evening, to discover my neighbor trying to hook a tow-rope up to his car, using one of those cheap 9x5mm LED lights.

I offered him some light, to which he replied "It's OK, we've got a torch". I turned mine on, resulting in "Jeez, that's a real one, isn't it"

I told him I only use real ones.

After pointing it under the car, and him finishing up in half the time it would have taken him, he asked to have a look, and attempted to pocket it!


----------



## Vortus

I told my wife we needed to get some brush cleared today, so we pre loaded the truck and trailer last night. As I have Dr appt for a shot in my knee this mornning also, so wanted to get that and at least one more in before 9. So we get up while its still dark, her with her ET T20 and wearing her Zenith and me with my blaster NG, tarped them up and headed to the dumps mulching area to get rid of the brush. After unloading ours, another truck came in and complimented our lights after comparing to a normal mag 4d he was using. Heheh my wife knew the real reason I wanted to get up early and do the first load in the dark, she is just to polite (and a closet flashaholic) to say anything. 

*note the lights in my sig, I only use D cell lights, guess who owns the rest of them......


----------



## Locoboy5150

My neighbor across the street just bought a 1957 Corvette in Michigan and had it delivered to his house this past weekend. As he was unloading it from the trailer, of course I noticed it immediately. (I'm the kind of guy that just *has* to look at what projects fellow D-I-Yers are working on in their garages as I drive by.) As a fellow classic Corvette owner, he asked me to take a look at his new summer project.

I pulled my Fenix LD20 out of my belt holster and started to get down on all fours to peek in the wheel wells and look at the chassis for any signs of damage or previous repair work. In my lifetime of being a Corvette enthusiast, I've seen some pretty scary repair jobs done to supposedly "mint condition" vehicles.

In my quick one hour look through the car with my LD20, it looks like my neighbor bought a real gem with a straight body!


----------



## kramer5150

I was at the State fair this weekend. My cousin in law and I were using my SF-A2 to inspect the carnival rides for missing bolts, broken metal fasteners, and cracked/rusted parts.

One of the rides was propped up on wood blocks and shims. The stack up of wood looked like a Jenga game!!


----------



## ^Gurthang

Power outage! HUGE tree came down [dead & rotten] knocked out power. Had UF R5 and LF SP-6 in hand, home-hack Q3-TIR in kitchen. Plenty of light. 

When power line crew [1 worker] arrived I walked up to road to direct him to the outage. When he saw the lights his comment was, "WOW, great lights, are they SureFires?" Made my night/day....


----------



## JonN06

Fuel pump went out on my truck. Used a coast aaa to see some bed bolts up under the truck. It was either drop the fuel tank :shakehead , or take the bed off. We took the bed off...


----------



## subwoofer

I used my Quark AA to find a wood splinter that had got round my safety glasses and into my eye when using a circular saw.

Watered the garden in the dark with my Ultrafire H3 clipped to my t-shirt collar.

Checked the garden sprinkler coverage using my 250 Lumen unbranded zoom 18650 torch.

Got into bed without stubbing my toes using my Ultrafire H2 on low so as not to disturb my fiancée.

A good day for my 'each torch has a use' argument


----------



## unclevit

Raining, Street Dogs barking outside. Used my Olight M20 walking out to check the neighborhood. No movement. Quiet Street, and Soaking wet, but happy to see the beam, in its highest output, piercing through the rain for some 15 minutes


----------



## r_x

Used my HDS High CRI Clicky and Olight M20 to search for my Surefire 6P with Malkoff M60. I was out bringing my dog for a walk and I had the 6P in my cargo shorts pocket (not buttoned shut) and was jumping over a 2 foot wide stream and somehow during the hop across the stream, the 6P catapulted out of my pants pocket. I spent 3 hours looking in the dark last night, and 2 more hours today in the daylight and still nothing. 

Not my ideal use for a flashlight. :shakehead


----------



## fisk-king

after 62hrs. on a lithium AAA my Muyshondt Mako is still going strong.:devil:


----------



## bjs55

used an sr3 under the sink while putting in a new fawcet


----------



## fisk-king

fisk-king said:


> after 62hrs. on a lithium AAA my Muyshondt Mako is still going strong.:devil:



well after 66 hrs. it finally gave up. Not bad at all.


----------



## Bimmerboy

fisk-king said:


> well after 66 hrs. it finally gave up. Not bad at all.



Except none of us know what you used it for today.


----------



## Monocrom

Used an old, silver, Dorcy AA model (3 LEDs instead of the usual fish-eye optic) last night to check my apartment after hearing a very unusual creaking noise. Very spooky. Never heard it before. Might have been a neighbor stumbling home drunk after a night on the town. Search turned up nothing. I keep the old light next to my phone. Puts out a nice floody beam. But definitely on the angry blue side.


----------



## fisk-king

Bimmerboy said:


> Except none of us know what you used it for today.


 

:duh2: oops, . Was doing a runtime test as well as checking the brightness of it periodically inside our contained oil room.


----------



## Bimmerboy

fisk-king said:


> Was doing a runtime test as well as checking the brightness of it periodically inside our contained oil room.


Ahh... very cool, and 66 hrs. is great. Nice light, man. :thumbsup:


----------



## kazkut

lighting up my room. the regular light is too bright for watching movies, and i needed just a tad bit more light than pitch black so i put the magcharger on and pointed it towards the ceiling. perfect.


----------



## brainy1000

r_x said:


> Used my HDS High CRI Clicky and Olight M20 to search for my Surefire 6P with Malkoff M60. I was out bringing my dog for a walk and I had the 6P in my cargo shorts pocket (not buttoned shut) and was jumping over a 2 foot wide stream and somehow during the hop across the stream, the 6P catapulted out of my pants pocket. I spent 3 hours looking in the dark last night, and 2 more hours today in the daylight and still nothing.
> 
> Not my ideal use for a flashlight. :shakehead



Hope you find it! :thumbsup:


----------



## fishinfool

I used my TK40 to check every nook and cranny of my house for signs of termites. So far so good. :thumbsup:


----------



## fisk-king

My usual daily trip to the oil room of our plant which today I was checking out the beam of a M61 in a MD2 host. A pretty boring day at work.


----------



## ^Gurthang

Dunno about this, it may be the first mention for this use...

Headlight for vacuum cleaner! 

Got tired of not seeing all the debris on floor and the headlight on powerhead makes a [email protected] solitare look bright. SO.... I strapped my UF R5 to the handle and VOILA! Nice & bright, got all the dust & dog hair in one pass, saved me time, effort and looked funky.... maybe there's a market for this sort of thing?


----------



## Locoboy5150

Not today, but this past weekend I went on an after dinner walk with my girlfriend at night. We went to the usual high school running track to burn off dinner. This was the first time that I got to use my new Fenix TK45 in a large open space, so I brought it along.

It lit up the track beautifully with its extremely wide beam pattern. It turned night into day and made my girlfriend feel safe even though it was pretty late at night to be walking around. It definitely does not throw as far as my Fenix TK40, but that's to be expected.

I've done night walks with both the TK40 and the TK45 and I honestly can't say which light that I like better at this point. They both are really good lights built for different purposes.


----------



## strinq

Went swimming the other day. 
Tossed my Eagletac T100C2 into the water, dived with it to about 1.5metres for about half an hour. 
Turned in on and off. No problems so far.


----------



## Tomcat!

I used an E2e with LF EO-E2R lamp for cleaning up a juice spill in the kitchen in the small hours this morning. 

I was watching Clint Eastwood's film Invictus and decided I needed a drink. I happened to have the E2e in my shorts pocket and didn't bother to switch the kitchen lights on. Putting a couple of measures of cachaça (a Brazillian spirit) and crushed ice into a glass, I opened up a new Tetra Pack carton of orange, mango and guava juice to pour in. The pack had a plastic spout in the top. Unknown to me, when I twisted the sealed cap to open in, the spout pulled out of the carton slightly to create a gap. When I poured, the thick juice not only came out of the spout, but down the carton and off the corners too. I didn't notice until I shifted position and it went on my feet. Much cursing ensued and juice sploshed around as I quickly made for the sink. :hairpull: Although I then put the ceiling lights on, it was very difficult to see all the juice without using the E2e at an acute angle to the floor. It was all over the place and had to be washed thoroughly for fear of ants. Who knew juice had such aerodynamic properties?

By the way, the film was good. (And so was the drink!)


----------



## Bimmerboy

Mouth held a Streamlight Microstream yesterday while replacing a couple parts on the bimmer.

The Microstream is an excellent light for this kind of task. Very lightweight for doing the mouth hold, and bright enough to use under the hood during the daytime.


----------



## redbike

I use my Ra Clicky every night after the others have gone to bed. I'm a nightowl and stay up at least 2 hours after my wife and son have retired. I like to prowl around with the light on its lowest setting so I don't wake them up.

Today at work, though, I used all the power the G5 Maelstrom possesses to locate and then dig a cat out of a wall where it had hidden. Brilliant!


----------



## JonN06

My cat was making a ridiculous amount of noise around 1 or so this morning. :tired: So I lit her up to see what she was doing. I still don't know what she was doing. Oh well...


----------



## ToNIX

Went bouldering (climbing) at dusk/night in the woods.

Used my Malkoff MD2, Fenix TK11 and 4Sevens Quark to illuminate the boulders in different angles to minimize the shadows. It was amazing! I'll post some pics tomorrow 

First boulder. Fenix TK11 on the bottom, Malkoff MD2 on the right.






Fenix TK11 on the left, Malkoff MD2 on the right (which is actually on the first boulder)



.

And now, let's break the magic on the first pic haha.


----------



## stallion2

technically this was last night. i made my friend a "firecracker" w/ 2oz of black powder (i never would have taught myself how to do this if cherry bombs and silver sleuths hadn't been outlawed before i was old enough to enjoy them). he was acting timid and didn't want to set it off on ground level but rather in a small hole about a foot deep. i gave up trying to rationalize w/ him and stood their w/ my light shining on the hole so he could see where to drop it once it was lit. it was still pretty loud but could've been much louder.


----------



## *Dusty*

Last night I was negotiating a graveyard of all things.

Not really spooky or anything. My good friend's son is buried there, I sometimes go up to remind myself that life's not as bad as it sometimes seems and others are often far worse off.


----------



## sigh

Moving the kids late last night.

Used moon mode on my NW Quark, which to be honest, was still too bright. For my next light I will look for an even lower low...


----------



## Locoboy5150

I used my Fenix LD20 to light up what I thought was a gopher hole under my house.


----------



## kramer5150

Clearwater P7 to fix a cracked U pipe under the sink... I didn't find any diamond rings in there unfortunately. Of course like a complete idiot I turned the faucet ON with all the plumbing removed. Accidentally water-tested the light... and the bathroom floor. I can definitely say its water-splash resistant.

I like this light. It measured a little over 300L, but it only draws ~1.55A from an 18650. So it runs cool. I just tail stand it under the sink, leaving it on for most of the afternoon worry free.


----------



## Buckles

i used the bezel on my L2 to open a package of fruit snacks


----------



## Monocrom

Got confused for a second there. And then realized you meant Solarforce, instead of SureFire.

Yeah, it's definitely sharp enough. Recently replaced the bezel ring on my Solarforce L2 host with a slightly scalloped, stainless steel, ring. Gives it a classy look.


----------



## Buckles

Monocrom said:


> Got confused for a second there. And then realized you meant Solarforce, instead of SureFire.
> 
> Yeah, it's definitely sharp enough. Recently replaced the bezel ring on my Solarforce L2 host with a slightly scalloped, stainless steel, ring. Gives it a classy look.


ive got one of the smooth SS bezels on the way for it. it is way to sharp lol


----------



## Locoboy5150

Not today, but last night I went to the Rush "Time Machine" concert at Shoreline Amphitheater in Mountain View, CA. (GREAT SHOW - fantastic set list!) After the show, I used one of the porta-potties at the back of the lawn seating section. In order to see in that dark thing, I clicked on my Fenix LD20 and put it in my shirt pocket. The bounce off of the white ceiling provided enough diffused lighting to see in there.

After I got back to my truck in the parking lot, I used my new modified 2 D Maglite with a Terralux TLE-300M-EX drop-in to check under the tires to look for bottles.


----------



## Bierkameel

Found a toad in the garden and some time later it was gone, used my RA Clicky to find it again and it was hiding under some bricks.


----------



## march.brown

It was actually last night.

Sitting in the lounge , I noticed that the security light was coming on far too often ... It occasionally comes on if a cat or dog or fox wanders through the back garden ... I stood by the window and the PIR detector switched the 500 Watt light on regularly ... I couldn't see anything that could cause the light to come on.

I picked up my trusty single mode Solarforce L2i (with 18650 battery) and went out (with the dog) to investigate ... The dog weighs in at six pounds three ounces (since his haircut) and he enjoys chasing cats even though they are twice his size ... Pickles is a brave little Yorkie , though he has only drawn blood once when he bit a Staffordshire Bull Terrier on the lip ... The Staff tried to mate with him and he defended his honour ... Anyway , the security light still kept coming on and off ... It was a still night and there was no movement of any trees or shrubs.

I shone my L2i onto the PIR and suddenly I saw the problem ... A big spider was building a web in front of the PIR ... When the 500 Watt light went off , the spider walked across the PIR and the light came on again.

The spider is now relocated into next door's garden so I hope she (the spider) stays there ... The PIR system was back to normal again.

Without my torch , this problem could have carried on indefinitely.
.


----------



## Jash

Used my Quark 2AA Tac. to look inside a crappy old piano that I had to work on but didn't really want to. I have a really bad head cold and the only reason I did the job is because it's exactly the cost of Mac's new mag drop-in.

So 1 1/2 hours of suffering for many hours of glorious light, yep, totally worth it.


----------



## Solscud007

On Jan 31 there was a fire alarm and evacuation at Baltimore Convention Center. I was on staff for the Otakon Anime Convention. After we evacuated approx 30,000 people, we were among the first to re-enter the building after the convention center staff. Upon returning to my dept room, the lights were turned off in the Con Ops room. A very large room about 100 feet wide and 50 deep. people were fumbling around in the dark. My friend was slowly walking inside to my left. He asked if anyone had a light cause he knew there was an electric scooter somewhere in the room. 

I fired up my Malkoff M60 in my Pineapple PEU body and lit up the room. the scooter was only a foot away, he almost walked right into it. 

I shined the beam across the room and panned to help locate the light switches. and in short time someone turned on the lights.

Same problem with my dept room. lights got turned off. with no ambient light or emergency lighting, it is pitch black in the room. But the Malkoff M60 takes care of that.


----------



## PhillyRube

Used my Tigerlight w/terralux dropin on 3 traffic stops and a cardiac arrest.


----------



## lovenhim

Here is an interesting use for a flashlight. My wife suffers with migraine headaches and the one she had yesterday was bad enough that she wanted darkness in the room. Well it got to the point that home treatment was not working so we went to the doctor. Well she needed to get cleaned up first, so I ran a tub of water for her. I placed a Quark 123X2 in the bathroom in moonlight mode and a quark 123 regular in moonlight mode in the tub. That is what we used so she could get clean before the doctor visit. I love that moonlight mode, it works very well, and she is much better now after treatment.


----------



## Matteblack

Locoboy5150 said:


> The rear calipers could be stuck and the rear brake pads are rubbing against the discs. I've seen that before on friends' cars and trucks.




They are driving in reverse when you're not looking!


----------



## Matteblack

" to avoid stepping in one of the many noisy toys my dogs leave on the floor. " That always scares the hell outta ya doesn't it? I always think I've stepped on the dog......then I realize he doesn't squeek?


----------



## Vortus

Using a loaner tractor while mine is repaired/serviced, stopped for a break after driving a while. When I stopped smoke poured out from under the hood. I thought great, give me a truck that's gonna burn to the ground. Wait a bit and the smoke clears, just oil on the exhaust. It's bright out, and 100 degrees out, prob 110 + with the heat index standing in the rest area. Used the blaster ng to search the engine bay for the problem. Nice to have brute force levels of light when looking for this stuff in the daylight. Found the leak, a poorly installed valve cover gasket. Drove over to the shop and had it fixed.


----------



## LotusDarkrose

Hey, first post for me 

I use my Quark Mini AA on low every morning when I wake up. I hear the alarm, wake up, see the green trit hanging from it, and use it to turn the alarm off and get to my desk lamp to get ready for work. I LOVE the warm white when I first wake up because it doesn't hurt my eyes at all. Hated having to squint when i turned my cheapo dx q5 on in the morning.

Also, I used my Stanley HID to scare away a raccoon last night. We have a homeless cat that we feed when it comes by and the raccoon wanted the food, lol.


----------



## Roger Sully

:welcome:


----------



## LotusDarkrose

Thanks!  Been browsing for like a month and can't stand hiding in the shadows, hehe. Need to get to know some of these cool people :wave:


----------



## m3flies

Wasn't today, but last use does fall into a 24 hr period. While standing on deck last night, saw what I thought was a white plastic bag blowing across my yard. Before going to pick up, took out my Quark 123 R5. Moonlight, doesn't look like a bag. Low, is that a possum? Medium, it was the whitest skunk I have ever seen. With no EDC, sprayed. With EDC, saved.


----------



## Ilikelite

I work thirds and somebody needed a jumpstart on their car. Perfect time to bring out the 4sevens preon!!:naughty:


----------



## jimmy1970

Last night I went to the local OfficeWorks shop to pick up a new bookcase my wife had ordered. Upon walking into the store, it was almost completely dark. The only light source was from the laptop computers on display. The lights came on again for a split second and turned off again - some wiring fault I assumed.

One of the workers opened a draw to get out a store-torch and found 3 Dolphin torches and an Arlec 6V lantern torch. I watched him try them out - the Arlec had a dead battery and all 3 Dolphin torches had no batteries in them at all!:shakehead

All the staff were using mobile phones to see where they were walking.

I was still pitch black when I walked out of there!!

James.....


----------



## Jash

jimmy1970 said:


> I was still pitch black when I walked out of there!!
> 
> James.....



What, no lender lights with you?


----------



## jimmy1970

Jash said:


> What, no lender lights with you?


You think I should have left a stranger my Vintage 6P/M61? No thanks....:naughty:

James.....


----------



## fullpost

went geocaching in the evening and used my ra clicky high cri to inspect various trees, road signs, phone booths etc.
for one geocache we had to go into an old bunker from world war 2 in the woods, so i used my M61 in a 6p host to light everything up. quite a strange feeling to be in there, especially at night.

back at home it was the clicky's turn again. forgot to feed my rabbits in the evening so i had to do it in the dark. while walking around in the garden for doing that i nearly stepped on a really big caterpillar, but saw it in time. i've never seen one that big, at least 10cm long and 3cm in diameter, stepping on it would have been quite a mess :green: i wonder how big it will be as a butterfly...

other than that i used the clicky for walking around the house at night as i always do.


----------



## m3flies

Just got back home from a call-in for the power company to replace a bad transformer. Guy I was working with shines little 2D everready and asked if it looks like it has been leaking oil. Took out the EagleTac T20C2MKII, twisted to turbo and clicked on. Question answered, yes it has.


----------



## hyperloop

came in to work really early packing my warm tint M1X just to shine it in the office compound (quite dark)


----------



## OfficerCamp

Watched Steven King's "It" and needed support walking back to my car.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Okeydokey, this weekend four of us decided to investigate some WWII Sentry posts and pill-boxes near the sea on some scrubby marshland near our weekend retreat. We were going to do it during the day, but an extended body surfing session followed by supper put paid to that. Also the allure of finding these relics by torchlight/flashlight was irresistible.

So off we set at around ten PM. armed with a Fenixes HL1, LD20, L2T(Q3), TA21 and a Tiablo TL1. Of course, being a Flashaholic, I had several backups and batteries in my jacket pockets. All along with an Ordnance Survey map of the area.

We found the path to the field where the artefacts lay, but it was barred by a locked gate, which we climbed over.

Now here's the thing. These torches were great at illuminating the ground all around us for a considerable distance - 50 - 100 feet of clear navigation all around. But this field was big - most fields are much bigger than that radius after all - and it had hillocks and dykes, which of course we couldn't see over.

About a hundred yards in we found our first cow-pat (dung) and stepped over it. That should have told us something...Cows make pats...where were the cows in this empty field at night. 

Then we passed a circular construction made of metal and filled with hay - about seven to eight feet across - it loomed up on us as the extreme distance torchlight illuminated it at first in the gloom. Like your first sight of a floating mine in the fog in one of those WWII movies starring Jack Hawkins or Bernard Lee. A cow feeder of course - still we continued on our dark path. 

I suppose subconsciously, I thought the cows were probably asleep in some farmer's sheds - it was past eleven by now after all.Then we saw a lone brick building far away - it looked like a military type and all thoughts of cattle faded as we tramped across the, now I come to think about it, well trodden ground all around us to this architectural oddbod with all due speed.

Old and abandoned, with more holes than roof, a privy at the end and a raised concrete platform on one side, this dwelling stood proud from the mud and dung surrounding it. No idea what it was, probably never will either. There was no vegetation near it, just the bare, hoof marked and churned dry mud...

Took a few pics inside and out before moving on. Just then one of us saw something in the light of his TL1 - a pair of eyes, then another, then several, then more than we could count. There were lots of them - a large bank of orange glowing eyes about seventy feet across the field. About forty pairs of eyes in all, all about four and a half feet off the ground. There was the silence of mutual rumination, for the cattle, literal.

Now we are city folk through and through. True we have _been_ to the country, but as far as we knew, all you had to be careful of was to close the gates after you, and since we didn't open one at all, we were OK?

The cows decided they were interested and started to move towards us with low moaning and mooing and gurgling that in other circumstances would have been a pleasant and almost soporific sound. Trouble is they each weighed 800-1000 kilos and we didn't know our cows from our Bulls! Some of them, most of them had horns on - I didn't know that still happened.

Here you go then, twenty-first century Man, with some high tech illumination devices, mobile phones, etc. confronted with a herd of large, inquisitive and possibly hungry bovines. I know who I'd put my money on!

Retreat seemed to be the order of the day, but they decided to join us for the trip. Walking, we knew, would be better than running. We had all seen Rawhide or even Lion King. So we slowly but hysterically walked as lightly as we could back to the brick shack, now we supposed, a safe haven. Just as we decided to go there, a good two thirds of the cattle started running before us and circled it, coming round the back. You know what, the sound of lots of beef running at close quarters is a little unsettling, but not as loud as you might think.

We reached the shack, cattle in our way was inclined to move out of our path once you shone the torch in its eyes. Score one for torches! It was at this time that I realised none of the 'Cows' had udders. Steers or bullocks then - hopefully not young bulls!

Once inside our refuge we took stock. We had lots of torches, a couple of asthma pumps, mobile phones with little signal, and no idea how to deal with cows in a field at night. I considered the merits of overloading an unprotected Lithium Ion cell and chucking it at them. BTW at this stage the Tiablo TL1 decided to show us that absolute regulation is never a good thing. It went out, completely and without warning! Thank god we had the Fenixes. ( a spare LD20 was issued and gratefully received. I slung a new cell into the TL1 and it fired up again so now I had one torch in each hand. That felt better.

The cattle were obviously perplexed by our uncommon behaviour. They stopped an waited outside, wondering what to do next. It became very still. Thoughts turned to what would happen if they came inside, there being no door! We could always climb up to the green and mouldy rafters? I think not!

All the impetus we needed was when one cow decided to try and come in. I shouted at it in a manly way and gave it the full force of the TA21 and the TL1. Shouting helped me, because it was loud and definitive and also because that was exactly how Clint Eastwood used to deal with an unruly steer. But then he was on a horse and could outrun the bull if they decided to cut up rough! So with shouts of 'AWAY! BACK OFF! DO PLEASE GO AWAY I BESEECH YOU!' which, strangely I shouted with the accent of a Yorkshire farmer, we proceeded back on our extended path slowly and carefully to the gate. It probably took only a few minutes, but felt like we would never get there, so slow and vivid was our progress.

All the time the cattle would run in bursts past us to stop and lower their heads right in front - only to be warded away by the bright lights and the shouts. When the gate was in sight all the cattle suddenly took heel and stampeded! There was no way we could run as fast as they. Luckily they ran away from us and by the time we climbed the gate as one, they were right across the field.

In some ways their behaviour was like playful puppies, the curiosity, the playful running and rearing and challenging. Much like a dog with a stick. But when you're being chased by several tonnes of meat, the playfulness kinda leaves you cold. Especially when the playing might include things like ramming and tossing and trampling, all in the name of fun.

The Fenixes performed very well indeed. Not one of them needing a fresh set of batteries for the whole 2 and a half hour walk. But the Tiablo will forever be consigned to the drawer of unused torches from now on.

We never did see the pill boxes, nor did we care. And the next day celebrated surviving our stupidity by having burgers galore for supper, eating cattle is much more to my taste than dancing with them. And I, for one, will never venture into a dark field again with a light heart.

Thank God for streets, buildings and buses - and all the polluting smells and sounds of the city!

Yes I know I'm a Wuss! Wussaholics unite.

Moo!


----------



## strinq

Well written story man...
And all I did was to play around at my lab after it got dark and everyone went home...


----------



## Locoboy5150

This past Saturday night I went on a night walk with my girlfriend, as we normally do to work off dinner. I took along my newest light, a modified 2 D cell Maglite. It worked out great and I'm *very* happy with my latest addition/creation.


----------



## jacketch

Went bike riding for 12 miles at 4AM today.

On the handle bars I have 2 SF 6Pled torches and 2 Coleman CR23 MAX lights. On my helmet I have a Petzl Tekinna2 and a Fenix PD30.


----------



## Monocrom

Wanted to be absolutely certain I switched off my headlights after parking my sweet ride. Not only did I check the front of the car, but I shined my P10A through the driver's side window to check that the stalk was in the "off" position. (The large indoor garage that I share with other building residents can get quite dark in certain spots. Couldn't see into the window without my light.)


----------



## Batou00159

*This* is da longest story i read on da CPF ausome 

mooo

p.s 

i used my sunway m20c today to see down this really really long pipe which i was indevering to crall down must have been about 2 ft by 2 ft and it smelt really funny:green:


----------



## Kraid

Great cow story! That was alotta fun!


----------



## Illum

4D mags, head removed, threads degreased. Insert first under the front of a piece of furniture you intend to move, seesaw up the end and roll it forward, add more lights as needed. Once the mag body reached the end, have someone insert the second mag in to the front and slide out the first mag so you don't step on it while continuing foward...thats one way to go about moving a piece of furniture with a flat bottom on carpet. Thankfully my dough rollers was nearly the same diameter. 

How do you think egyptians rolled stones on sand?:nana:


----------



## Monocrom

Illum said:


> How do you think egyptians rolled stones on sand?:nana:


 
[email protected] is an old company. But it's not THAT old.


----------



## Echo63

I used my newest light to illuminate the bin to put a bag in it, and to wheel it up to the kerb for emptying.

thats it for today, yesterday i used it to light up the inside of the studio at work while i was shooting some products (just so i could see where the lights were)


----------



## Launch Mini

There have been some "suspicious characters" in our neighbourhood last week or so. Cops are making regular rounds, but I have been using my Tri-V to illuminate the back alley, the field at the end of the road etc when walking the dog at night. Neighbours know it's me, but it's good to light the place up , let the idiots know I can see them.
The other night, I shone it across the soccer field & did see some bodies dash away:sick2:


----------



## Locoboy5150

I used my Fenix LD20 to look for leaks in some copper water pipes that I soldered together in my garage today.


----------



## iacchus

I used my Ra Clicky to look in the inlet of an HP Mass Spec to see if any of the inlet liner I broke was still in there. 
Later I checked the baby's mouth for a sticker I thought she had eaten (she had).


----------



## jacketch

I used my Olight T10 to check above the drop ceiling in one of the offices in the plant to see where a leak was coming from so I would know who to get to fix it.


----------



## Eddie-M

I found 3 next day air letters stuck in a conveyor belt at UPS. The last shift had missed them. I also strobed unruly employees with the P7


----------



## OCD

Damn my luck today! The power went out at my work for about 5 minutes due to a passing storm. Unfortunately, I was in one of our buildings that had some open overhead doors which let in more than enough light to see. :shakehead

Upon returning to my office, which is in the middle of a building with no windows to the outside, I asked my co-workers if the power went out. They said that it did and wanted to know where I was (see, they know about my flashaholism! ) because it got very dark and that they had to resort to some 2AA, plastic, promotional incan light with old, cheap alkalines to see! :sick2:

Their lack of illumination (and preparedness :fail made me feel a little better about missing out on using my lights in a time of need.


----------



## tandem

Used mine during a massive power outage in Vancouver this evening (started off with a loud bang heard at our location, 70,000 customers affected, somewhere between 1/4 and 1/3 of the city area) - power out more than an hour. Our movie watching suddenly interrupted, pulled my Fenix LD10 out of my pocket to round up the emergency kit, disconnect all the computers, LAN and video gear, break out the crank up radio and flashlights for everyone else. Took a spare LED light with fresh batteries two doors down to an elderly neighbour on a hunch that she may not have a good light and sure enough she and her daughter came to the door carrying an incandescent light already starting to yellow and sputter. 

Ironically earlier in the day my wife had been good naturedly bugging me about my flashlight fetish when she caught me looking at some cheapo LED lights in a local store. During the outage my good wife was eyeing my LD10 R4 wondering if perhaps I should get one for everyone in the family...


----------



## Illum

RSW said:


> 5/31/2010. The timer went off for the lights in the public bathroom I was using!!!:candle:



that happens quite often now...public restrooms having infrared sensing to turn the lights on, 5 minutes later your sitting on the porcelin in a dark room with no windows.


----------



## blackbalsam

:thinking: used a zebralight h50w for giving pets after midnight snack and go to the kitchen for a couple of advils.


----------



## fishhead

My cat was sitting by the front door this morning staring up at the walls and ceiling. I went over there and heard a scrabbling sound so I went outside with my Quark 123^2 neutral white to look around. Didn't see any critter but did see a hole under the eaves so I suspect some small rodent is making a home up there. Will have to patch it up this weekend.

(Kitty is an indoor kitty so unless there's also a hole inside the house she won't be able to solve the problem. Saw a coyote trotting down the street one morning last week - not a kitty friendly area!)


----------



## edc3

Yesterday I used my new Clicky to illuminate a hollow log to check for rattlesnakes before grabbing a geocache. :thumbsup:


----------



## etherealshade

The other half is out of town on business this week, so mostly wandering around the house pretending there isn't any power.


----------



## Xacto

When unloading our 12 month old son out of his car seat, I heard something falling to the ground, yet could not find anything - even later when we went to for lunch and moved the car. Later the day we again parked on the same spot, this time I remembered to grab my SF6P with Wolf Eyes Dropin and check the content of the sewer (grid type) of the curbstone beneath us - and - saw what fell down there earlier the day. It was the lid of one of our feeding bottles. Since my wife was standing next to me, she now has no other choice but to accept that carrying a flashlight on a bright sunny day in Freiburg, southern germany, has its justification. Otherwise we would still be looking for that lid - now we know were it is 

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Solscud007

Lee, your story of the cows was very fun. I can just imagine you guys surrounded by cows. Now you need to get some serious strike bezels haha.


----------



## MichaelW

I helped my Polish neighbors chainsaw part of a fallen tree.

One guy was sawing, the other was holding some sort of tool/battery combo system, and if that was all of 50 lumens I'd be shocked.

I walked over, and the one not sawing thought I was coming over to start something [an altercation]. I waved my hand back/forth in unison with my head, I turn on my MG P-Rocket neutral-white, ramp up to high, and then he understood.

It was worth it to be bitten by mosquitoes for about ten minutes knowing I helped out, because operating a chainsaw at night with no light [sure the moon is out] is just... come on

Now if only I would have popped some earplugs in before I went over to help...


----------



## MichaelW

John_Galt said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the uneven wear?



Modern vehicles have EBD, electronic brake force distribution.
Basically that means that proportioning changes in response to actual traction, maximizing brake system potential.
A side effect for people who do not drive very hard is quicker rear brake wear.


----------



## Locoboy5150

I used my Fenix LD20 to check for leaks in a piping network (N.P.T. fittings) that I built in for the backyard water system.


----------



## Monocrom

MichaelW said:


> I walked over, and the one not sawing thought I was coming over to start something [an altercation]. I waved my hand back/forth in unison with my head, I turn on my MG P-Rocket neutral-white, ramp up to high, and then he understood.
> 
> It was worth it to be bitten by mosquitoes for about ten minutes knowing I helped out, because operating a chainsaw at night with no light [sure the moon is out] is just... come on


 
Running a chainsaw at night when neighbors are home, trying to relax a bit after a hard day's work . . . Those guys knew they were being obnoxious. No wonder one of them thought you were out to confront them.

At the very least, you made sure those two guys finished up sooner than they otherwise would have.


----------



## KiwiMark

MichaelW said:


> I walked over, and the one not sawing thought I was coming over to start something [an altercation]. I waved my hand back/forth in unison with my head, I turn on my MG P-Rocket neutral-white, ramp up to high, and then he understood.



I was at a motorcycle rally when some guys turned up fairly late at night, it was dark so they used a vehicle headlight to give them some light to set up the tent. So I wondered over and fired up one of my flashlights (Mag 2D with ROP bulb) to help them see. A vehicle headlight is all well and good, but when the tent you are setting up casts a shadow on the side you are on then you are in the dark again. It is good to be able to help out other people.

Last night I used one of my Mag hotwires to take out the garbage & recycling - the light helped me to avoid stepping on a snail (I was barefoot) which both the snail & I were grateful for.


----------



## m3flies

While clearing trees off of some power lines, I used my HDS 170t to light up the area where a co-worker was doing the cutting with a pole saw, while the winch cable on my truck was holding the tree to keep it from crashing down on the wires below. The rain was blowing sideways. Had the light gripped in a filthy soaking wet glove. And I thought to myself, this is why I bought an Ra, you just know it won't fail a test like this.


----------



## MichaelW

Monocrom said:


> At the very least, you made sure those two guys finished up sooner than they otherwise would have.



Standing there, I remembered, The Miss Universe show is ON!.
I kept thinking to myself, 'cut faster, cut faster'


----------



## jankj

John_Galt said:


> What seemed strange to me is that the front and rear brake pads (all disc brakes) are about the same original thickness, and the same material (ceramic), but wore differently. The rear pads were nearly gone, and, like I say, the front pads were 45-50% original thickness. Which is strange, as the rule of thumb, from what I understand, is that the front brakes on most vehicles do 75-80% of your braking...



For brake pads to work correctly they must at all times "float" and move freely, with little force. 

The rear brake pads tend to get stuck in the "brake ever so slightly" position and stay there. Add some dirt and grime to the equation and after a while it takes a bit of force to break them free. If you brake HARD they will get unstuck and move freely on the guiding pins, like they're supposed to. If you drive gently all the time, very little force is applied and they stay in the "brake ever so slightly position" and wear out. 

The front pads receive the brunt of the braking power and almost never get stuck - or rather, when they do, they break free at the next red light. 

Disc brakes are designed for HARD use and to deal with lots and lots of heat generated by braking. Good for sport cars. Not so good for the rear wheel of a family car being gently driven. A classical example of marketing having bad influence over engineering - "disc brakes all the way" sounds good, doesn't it? Old fashioned drum brakes are a much better choice for the rear wheel of a family car.


----------



## bcv001

47 quark 123 with clip 

walked my dog about 30min ! 
this is my EDC light !


----------



## andyw513

I used my Solarforce L2 and LED Lenser 3/AAA headlamp to repair an air compressor motor at work the last couple days.


----------



## LightningRod

Just passing along a local news story:

To sum up, woman strikes assailant multiple times with flashlight in self defense.

http://www.sfexaminer.com/local/Man-not-interested-in-vitamins-woman-was-selling-101474979.html

I suppose it qualifies under "use" right?


----------



## Illum

using a strobe to try to look at a speaker driven at 100KHz...didn't work and twice as annoying as just the strobe or just the speaker whine


----------



## Monocrom

Gave away a couple of Streamlight Stylus Pro models to my best friend and his wife. Used my own SL Stylus Pro to demonstrate to them how the lights work. It's not a sophisticated model. But it's perfect for non-flashaholics. Inexpensive, good quality, plenty bright for their needs, decent clip, decent belt pouch, and a simple UI.

I replaced the alkies that come standard with this model with lithium AAA cells. (Made sure to tell them that.) Should last them for years with no fear of leakage.

They loved the little gifts.


----------



## nbp

I used my Ra twisty for something but I don't know what. :shrug:

What I mean is: I went to get it from my nightstand, and it wasn't there. :thinking:

On the floor? No. Ah, here it is, on the bed sort of under my pillow. And it's on in the low mode. :thinking: 

What the heck? I'm pretty sure I turned it off and placed it on the nightstand last night, as I remember looking at the glowing glo-ring I just put under the lens. And I don't recall getting up at all. But the Best I can guess is that I got up in the night and just have no recollection of and didn't turn it off before falling back asleep. Weird.


----------



## Sotone

I used my Lummi Wee NS to look down the valve tubes of a French horn to see if the valves were aligned with the ports. 
Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Locoboy5150

nbp said:


> On the floor? No. Ah, here it is, on the bed sort of under my pillow. And it's on in the low mode. :thinking:



The tooth fairy works in mysterious ways.


----------



## parnass

We visited the First Division Museum at Cantigny today (1st Infantry Division, aka "the Big Red One"). 

I used a Leatherman LGX-200 (Fenix L1T v2 clone) flashlight on the low setting to illuminate details of the exhibits which were too dimly lit to view otherwise.


----------



## yowzer

H501w came in handy in the rafter crawlspace (Can't really call it an attic) under the roof today.


----------



## tolkaze

We live in an set of three units, we are down the back so there is a driveway going to the back of the block where all the cars are parked. The driveway is the only way in or out unless you jump the 8ft fence at the back. My car is parked no more than 2ft from my bedroom window. At 2:45am I hear some clicks and scrapes, i thought they were my pet rats, but the noises were definitely coming from outside. The moon was bright, so I could see a little, but couldn't figure out what what was going on, so I grab a light (possibly a 6P LED) and shine it outside. There is a length of garden hose sticking out of my fuel filler cap. I jumped the bed like an old cop show detective jumps the hood of a car, grab my P-Rocket on the way out and head right... I hear footsteps going down the driveway. I missed them because I went the wrong way. 

If I hadn't shone the light through the window before heading out, or turned left instead of right, there would be a very dazed and confused fuel thief getting the crap kicked out of them. Instead, I have a missing fuel filler cap, and 2L less fuel.

The facts - Thief:
1.) They were stupid enough to steal fuel from the car closest to the windows of the units
2.) They chose the car with little or no fuel to steal
3.) the fuel they stole was E10 (cheap, full of ethanol)
4.) they gave themselves away by coughing when they started siphoning
5.) they potentially gave themselves no escape route

The Facts - Me:
1.) I made the mistake of letting them know I was there
2.) I turned towards the car instead of chasing them down
3.) I really should have grabbed the maglight with the TLE-300M dropin, or the malkoff MD2 with M60 for some throw, as the P-rocket doesn't have a whole lot of reach
4.) the p-rocket is plenty bright for flood lighting the backyard, but really want more throw, so maybe I should have used a different light.


I didn't catch them, but as I said, they only got a tiny bit of crappy fuel. I didn't call the cops, because you would get a better response from the Salvation Army! I got the hose they were using, and it is now residing in my bin.

*tl;dr: *Some guy stole fuel from my car, i didn't catch them in time, the MG P-Rocket is a decent torch, but needs more throw.


----------



## andyw513

nbp said:


> I used my Ra twisty for something but I don't know what. :shrug:
> 
> What I mean is: I went to get it from my nightstand, and it wasn't there. :thinking:
> 
> On the floor? No. Ah, here it is, on the bed sort of under my pillow. And it's on in the low mode. :thinking:
> 
> What the heck? I'm pretty sure I turned it off and placed it on the nightstand last night, as I remember looking at the glowing glo-ring I just put under the lens. And I don't recall getting up at all. But the Best I can guess is that I got up in the night and just have no recollection of and didn't turn it off before falling back asleep. Weird.



I do that stuff all the time now, so don't feel alone...

My first night back at college came after working day shift at the mines. I had my TK40 in my laundry bag, and didn't check it after moving it into the dorm. Fast forward 24 hours and I was on my way back home -in the dark- and as I got out of my car to walk into my house, my prized and beloved TK40 was dead as yesterday. 

Working an evening shift, then a day shift, then an evening shift, then a day of classes kinda leaves you foggy, and it was only the night after this I remembered I had turned it on to show my roommate how bright it was, but forgot to turn it off! Luckily, my L2 helped me find the way from the garage to the house...


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Flashlight: 4Sevens' Preon 2 Ti.
Use: Lighting up the trash room in my apartment building(8th floor.) There are motion sensing lights in there,but they are usually in the off position.(not lighting up when you walk in.) Very dumb idea.
(I wish my apartment manager was a CPF member..) Thank god for trash chutes.Just open the door,and dump the trash-filled bag in...no more stink.


----------



## TNIC-VOLS

Fixing the cabling on the back of my computer


----------



## kelmo

Nyctophiliac said:


> Okeydokey, this weekend four of us decided to investigate some WWII Sentry posts and pill-boxes near the sea on some scrubby marshland near our weekend retreat. We were going to do it during the day, but an extended body surfing session followed by supper put paid to that. Also the allure of finding these relics by torchlight/flashlight was irresistible.
> 
> So off we set at around ten PM. armed with a Fenixes HL1, LD20, L2T(Q3), TA21 and a Tiablo TL1. Of course, being a Flashaholic, I had several backups and batteries in my jacket pockets. All along with an Ordnance Survey map of the area.
> 
> We found the path to the field where the artefacts lay, but it was barred by a locked gate, which we climbed over.
> 
> Now here's the thing. These torches were great at illuminating the ground all around us for a considerable distance - 50 - 100 feet of clear navigation all around. But this field was big - most fields are much bigger than that radius after all - and it had hillocks and dykes, which of course we couldn't see over.
> 
> About a hundred yards in we found our first cow-pat (dung) and stepped over it. That should have told us something...Cows make pats...where were the cows in this empty field at night.
> 
> Then we passed a circular construction made of metal and filled with hay - about seven to eight feet across - it loomed up on us as the extreme distance torchlight illuminated it at first in the gloom. Like your first sight of a floating mine in the fog in one of those WWII movies starring Jack Hawkins or Bernard Lee. A cow feeder of course - still we continued on our dark path.
> 
> I suppose subconsciously, I thought the cows were probably asleep in some farmer's sheds - it was past eleven by now after all.Then we saw a lone brick building far away - it looked like a military type and all thoughts of cattle faded as we tramped across the, now I come to think about it, well trodden ground all around us to this architectural oddbod with all due speed.
> 
> Old and abandoned, with more holes than roof, a privy at the end and a raised concrete platform on one side, this dwelling stood proud from the mud and dung surrounding it. No idea what it was, probably never will either. There was no vegetation near it, just the bare, hoof marked and churned dry mud...
> 
> Took a few pics inside and out before moving on. Just then one of us saw something in the light of his TL1 - a pair of eyes, then another, then several, then more than we could count. There were lots of them - a large bank of orange glowing eyes about seventy feet across the field. About forty pairs of eyes in all, all about four and a half feet off the ground. There was the silence of mutual rumination, for the cattle, literal.
> 
> Now we are city folk through and through. True we have _been_ to the country, but as far as we knew, all you had to be careful of was to close the gates after you, and since we didn't open one at all, we were OK?
> 
> The cows decided they were interested and started to move towards us with low moaning and mooing and gurgling that in other circumstances would have been a pleasant and almost soporific sound. Trouble is they each weighed 800-1000 kilos and we didn't know our cows from our Bulls! Some of them, most of them had horns on - I didn't know that still happened.
> 
> Here you go then, twenty-first century Man, with some high tech illumination devices, mobile phones, etc. confronted with a herd of large, inquisitive and possibly hungry bovines. I know who I'd put my money on!
> 
> Retreat seemed to be the order of the day, but they decided to join us for the trip. Walking, we knew, would be better than running. We had all seen Rawhide or even Lion King. So we slowly but hysterically walked as lightly as we could back to the brick shack, now we supposed, a safe haven. Just as we decided to go there, a good two thirds of the cattle started running before us and circled it, coming round the back. You know what, the sound of lots of beef running at close quarters is a little unsettling, but not as loud as you might think.
> 
> We reached the shack, cattle in our way was inclined to move out of our path once you shone the torch in its eyes. Score one for torches! It was at this time that I realised none of the 'Cows' had udders. Steers or bullocks then - hopefully not young bulls!
> 
> Once inside our refuge we took stock. We had lots of torches, a couple of asthma pumps, mobile phones with little signal, and no idea how to deal with cows in a field at night. I considered the merits of overloading an unprotected Lithium Ion cell and chucking it at them. BTW at this stage the Tiablo TL1 decided to show us that absolute regulation is never a good thing. It went out, completely and without warning! Thank god we had the Fenixes. ( a spare LD20 was issued and gratefully received. I slung a new cell into the TL1 and it fired up again so now I had one torch in each hand. That felt better.
> 
> The cattle were obviously perplexed by our uncommon behaviour. They stopped an waited outside, wondering what to do next. It became very still. Thoughts turned to what would happen if they came inside, there being no door! We could always climb up to the green and mouldy rafters? I think not!
> 
> All the impetus we needed was when one cow decided to try and come in. I shouted at it in a manly way and gave it the full force of the TA21 and the TL1. Shouting helped me, because it was loud and definitive and also because that was exactly how Clint Eastwood used to deal with an unruly steer. But then he was on a horse and could outrun the bull if they decided to cut up rough! So with shouts of 'AWAY! BACK OFF! DO PLEASE GO AWAY I BESEECH YOU!' which, strangely I shouted with the accent of a Yorkshire farmer, we proceeded back on our extended path slowly and carefully to the gate. It probably took only a few minutes, but felt like we would never get there, so slow and vivid was our progress.
> 
> All the time the cattle would run in bursts past us to stop and lower their heads right in front - only to be warded away by the bright lights and the shouts. When the gate was in sight all the cattle suddenly took heel and stampeded! There was no way we could run as fast as they. Luckily they ran away from us and by the time we climbed the gate as one, they were right across the field.
> 
> In some ways their behaviour was like playful puppies, the curiosity, the playful running and rearing and challenging. Much like a dog with a stick. But when you're being chased by several tonnes of meat, the playfulness kinda leaves you cold. Especially when the playing might include things like ramming and tossing and trampling, all in the name of fun.
> 
> The Fenixes performed very well indeed. Not one of them needing a fresh set of batteries for the whole 2 and a half hour walk. But the Tiablo will forever be consigned to the drawer of unused torches from now on.
> 
> We never did see the pill boxes, nor did we care. And the next day celebrated surviving our stupidity by having burgers galore for supper, eating cattle is much more to my taste than dancing with them. And I, for one, will never venture into a dark field again with a light heart.
> 
> Thank God for streets, buildings and buses - and all the polluting smells and sounds of the city!
> 
> Yes I know I'm a Wuss! Wussaholics unite.
> 
> Moo!




The last time them cows saw a light that bright one of their kind was sacrificed for an alien science experiment!

We share a common religion, I too am a "Devote Coward!"


----------



## Texas gun person

Used a Preon 2 to get into my car this morning. Light is out in the garage, and I leave before daylight.


----------



## parnass

Used an Energizer 1AA Cree flashlight to illuminate an earwig (insect) inside a dark hall before I squashed it.


----------



## bbb74

I have a story of what I used my lights for tonight ... and what happened to somebody else who didn't have good lights ... and paid the price.

Cycling home, had my ld20 r4 mounted on my handlebars and a quark aa2 r5 turbo on my helmet. I can't "outrun" the light from those, its a good combo. So I'm cycling along a particularly dark (no street/house lights) section of my commute, through an area of bush and parkland, and there are a few bends in the path. My lights are really at their best in the dark like that, its very fun you feel like a truck or something powering through the dark. Anyway there is a section where the path curves downhill to a bridge across a creek before climbing back up again, its very easy to do 40kmh or so through that part as the path is smooth and downhill. I'm about 100 meters from the bridge (its out of sight around the bend) and I hear a very loud bang and several clangs of metal impacting on metal. I get around the bend and 30 meters in front of me is a cyclist, and a bicycle with idly spinning wheels totally entangled in the bridge's safety railings which are made out of 2 levels of tubular steel piping. 

The killer is, the railings are bent over horizontally, and lying on the bridge surface...

The railings are designed to rotate 90 degrees so during a flood they don't catch a mountain of debris that destroys the bridge and/or railings. Some idiot had somehow pushed one of the railings over so it was lying on the bridge. This guy had plowed right into them (he later said he never even saw them). He was very, very lucky not to break something or be severely injured, or go over the side into the water unconscious. He was very shaken, and he'd blown his front tyre and I suspect his bike will have other damage as well. 

His bike lights weren't particularly great, at least not good enough to fully check out the bridge as you're coming around the distant bend before you turn onto it.

So anyway, he said he'd be ok and limped off after spending a while lying on the ground in shock and then getting up (very shaken) and I carried on with my 400 lumens...


----------



## scooterhead9996

We recently got a delivery of torches at work from a certain HK distributer, the workplace is now often disturbed when an "attack" is launched by any given torch owner by them firing up on strobe mode, one must then grab the hopefully close weapon to return fire ( i have started carrying mine around all day now !) Any complaints from non-owning staff are met with multiple source strobe attacks from torch toting staff


----------



## Xacto

scooterhead9996 said:


> We recently got a delivery of torches at work from a certain HK distributer, the workplace is now often disturbed when an "attack" is launched by any given torch owner by them firing up on strobe mode, one must then grab the hopefully close weapon to return fire ( i have started carrying mine around all day now !) Any complaints from non-owning staff are met with multiple source strobe attacks from torch toting staff


 
:twothumbs:laughing:
Now someone please stand up and say that strobe is useless. 

On a serious note - you could become a CPF - Strobe Testgroup.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Nyctophiliac

kelmo said:


> We share a common religion, I too am a "Devote Coward!"



Where do I sign up?

As long as I don't have to moo-ve!!!:tinfoil:

BTW - yesterday I investigated a noise in our backyard at midnight with my Peak Logan - wow, it's bright. Absolutely certain no one was in the yard though!

What a scorcher! ( Mind you, If I had had another of my EDC's in my pocket, I probably would have thought the same - M61 is just as bright...)


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Last night I used three Peaks whilst standing near fields and hedges in the middle of the night in Norfolk, recording the sounds of Owls, grasshoppers and muntjac deer. 

A Brass 1 led Matterhorn low level for close examination of kit etc ( at least until my eyes got used to seeing by starlight - it was a moonless night ). Then alternating between a green Carribean Hi power, and a Logan level 8 - used to warn fast moving country lane cars that we were potential hazards in the roads at this late hour.

In case you think I am mad - I was with three colleagues, all of us standing in the dark in silence with lots of microphones. They liked the green Carribean and dubbed it my 'lightsabre'. 

Even though we stood there using thousands of pounds of kit, from recorders to parabolic microphones, none of them thought they would consider buying a torch at the price of these Peaks. In fact only one person apart from me had any kind of illumination - a £3.99 cheapy led - OK for close, but no good for any emergencies like oncoming traffic. 

Oh well, the deer freaked me out anyway. I think I may have a problem with wildlife in the dark!


----------



## Locoboy5150

I shined my Fenix LD20 down into a fence post hole in the ground to see how deep it was and if I needed to make it deeper.


----------



## 4D223

Early this evening used my Lumapower lm31 to check inside kitchen cupboards in house I am repairing (Im a maintenance contractor) and my Makita 18volt torch (modded with 50 w 12V down light, seriously overdriven but insanely bright) to check all of the exterior of this vacant house. The previous tenants took all the light globes when they left so I got to use my torchs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flying Turtle

Used my ever-ready LF2XT to peer into a overhead pipe chase to try to locate a poorly tossed locker key at the YMCA this morning. The light was up to the task, but the key wasn't found. Too many pipes up there blocking the view. I'll try an inspection mirror and magnet on Friday if it's still AWOL.

Geoff


----------



## Schuey2002

I used my C2 to look up in my attic just a few minutes ago. 

I acquired some free Certainteed R-19 insulation yesterday from a relative. They had rolls of it laying around that they weren't using. So they gave it to me. 

When I got back home today, I climbed up in my attic (with my SF in tow) to see where I should lay it out...


----------



## Monocrom

Used my large 4D Energizer lantern while making a sandwich at 2am without having to turn on the kitchen lights. I'm a night-owl, and didn't want to disturb a loved one.


----------



## parnass

I shined a Fenix LD-05 pen light to illuminate a defective light fixture while an electrician repaired it.

He EDCs an old style incan Mini Maglite so I asked him whether he considered buying a newer flashlight. The electrician said he liked his Mini Maglite belt holster and couldn't find a more modern light that fit it.

I surprised him with a gift of an old Mini Maglite I had modified with a Nite-Ize LED module. It fit his holster and he was delighted. He then charged me half his normal fee for the service call.


----------



## Schuey2002

I used my C2 tonight to light up my sister's yard as I showed her where to put some brush that she wanted to dispose of.....

The whole concept of composting leaves totally eluded her.


----------



## Launch Mini

Last night, the neighbour calls in a panic. "Some strange guy is pacing out front of our houses, we was banging on the other neighbours door>
CRAP
Wife gets on the phone to the police.
I grab my Haiku, needed flood to scan down the sides of the houses & a hot spot too.
Damn, my Tri V was out.
I head out, looking in the front, down the sides of the neighbours, NOTHING.
They have fences, so I head down the side of my house to get to the alley, when this dude, higher than a kite, is stunned by my light in his face.
He raised one hand to cover his eyes, the other I could see was empty.
I chatted with him to find out WTF he was doing lurking around, scaring the neighbours.....
He said he was looking for the house beside ours. I ushered him to the front, where some witnesses were now gathering. 
He took off before the cops arrived.
He apparantly knew the girlfriend of the kid living next door. I am guessing looking for drugs or who knows what.
I do think the cops were a tiny bit jealous of my light:thumbsup:
I wouldn't want to rely on a light for self defence, but it did drop the element of surprise on him. Pretty sure he thought I was the cops.
Glad it worked out in the end.


----------



## KiwiMark

Launch Mini said:


> I wouldn't want to rely on a light for self defence, but it did drop the element of surprise on him. Pretty sure he thought I was the cops.



I would always go with one of my D cell Maglites in a situation like that - even my lowest powered one (ROP Low 2D - 2 hours run time) would destroy the shady characters night vision if I lit up his face with it. There is something to be said for a light heavy enough to do some serious damage if you did need to strike someone with it (luckily I've never needed to).


----------



## Dioni

Nitecore D10 for a little running! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Black Knight

Used my iTP A3 to track down where the cat left a hairball at quarter to dawn this morning (found it in our bedroom doorway). :sick2:


----------



## jellydonut

Used a Malkoff Wildcat to light up the hallway for my dad to.. replace a lightbulb.At least this time it was replaced with an LED-based 'bulb'.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jump Start

Used my Fenix L1T V2.0 as I do every day, working in the dark recesses of a survey boat.


----------



## Monocrom

Used a Dorcy single AA model to shine on the celling fixture in my bedroom while changing the main light bulb. It wasn't night out. But it was raining and dark as Hell. 

(It was an older 3-LED version, instead of the more common fish-eye optic model.)


----------



## Black Rose

Used my iTP A3 EOS to light up the BBQ while we were cooking burgers this evening.


----------



## strinq

Had a home alone with lights around the house session... :twothumbs


----------



## parnass

Used a new 2AAA Snap-On LED penlight to check for toads on the patio so I wouldn't step on them.

An Inova T4-MP lit tonight's walk, with an Inova X2 and Peak 3-LED Matterhorn serving as backups.

Used an Inova T2 to light parts of the back yard when putting the dog outside in the dark.


----------



## hyperloop

Monocrom said:


> Used my Nitecore EZ AA last night at work.
> 
> Used it for the same thing I use my main light at work every night for . . . checking the concrete ground to make sure I don't step in goose droppings.
> 
> Two families of geese have decided to make the client's site their new Summer home. All they do is eat and poop. Have observed them for several weeks now. Easily the stupidest and most worthless creatures on Earth.



foie gras, 'nuff said, geese ARE good for just that ONE thing lol



Scuderia said:


> Used my SR90 to chase off pesky teens playing soccer at the multi storey carpark opposite my apartment at 2am this morning. I forgot it was on high when I turn if off, I nearly blinded myself from the spill bouncing off my window ledge.



which part of sg was this in??



Solscud007 said:


> Lee, your story of the cows was very fun. I can just imagine you guys surrounded by cows. Now you need to get some serious strike bezels haha.



no, no, just moo-ve on and leave them be (sorry, couldn't resist)


Okay, back on topic, used my Quark MiNi 123 nw on low to check the bar bill, lucky i did, they had added a bottle of Chivas which we hadnt ordered on to the bill. Kicked up a fuss, got a discount. Thanks to Quark!


----------



## Monocrom

hyperloop said:


> foie gras, 'nuff said, geese ARE good for just that ONE thing lol


 
Honestly, I disagree.

Have no desire to eat a creature that is stupid, disgusting, cowardly, vendictive, and . . . Well what's the proper term for a creature that abandons its children at the first sign of danger, or if the child is injured to the point of not being able to move. (Both incidents observed personally.)

Having observed these base creatures first hand, it amazes me that most folks genuinely think of them as majestic. :thumbsdow


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I was in a classroom today when the instructor's glasses suddenly fell apart. The tiny screw that holds the frame together popped out and landed on the carpet. Guess who was the only one in the room with a flashlight. 

We never did find the screw but the Fenix PD30 enabled us to conduct a very thorough search.


----------



## hyperloop

Monocrom said:


> Honestly, I disagree.
> 
> Have no desire to eat a creature that is stupid, disgusting, cowardly, vendictive, and . . . Well what's the proper term for a creature that abandons its children at the first sign of danger, or if the child is injured to the point of not being able to move. (Both incidents observed personally.)
> 
> Having observed these base creatures first hand, it amazes me that most folks genuinely think of them as majestic. :thumbsdow



Not to stray tooooo far off topic, i dont like geese either but i do like foie gras 

back on topic, used my light the other night to check under the taxi seats as the driver had to jam his brakes and my groceries spilled out of the bags.


----------



## Ronin28

This actually happened Friday around 2AM - Was driving through North Dakota on the Interstate and came along a deer carcass. Because I was driving at 75mph and saw it too late the only thing I could do was drive over it. KA-THUNK!!! Pulled over cursing up a storm thinking the worst...damaged Oil Pan or Gas Tank or any number of other issues. Pulled out my 4Sevens G5 and investigated. After spending about 5 minutes hugging the shoulder checking the underside of the van and watching for drops of any kind of fluid hitting the blacktop...nothing! Phew...thank God! The only thing I did see was deer blood, guts, and fur.

The G5 and it's 200 lumens came in handy that night...I'm just thankful no major damage occurred! I would have been stranded in the middle of no where with no traffic and cell phone service almost non-existent!


----------



## wyager

I used my Inova X2 (beater light) to work on the AC a few days back... clogged condenser runoff pipe.


----------



## thebeans

What did I use my flashlight for today? Funny you should ask. I was sitting in the living room at my Mom's house. It was me, my mom, my sister, a cousin and 3 kids ages 1-6. The kids are coloring, the TV is on, we are talking, then....Wham a pop and the power went off. Took me less than 5 seconds to whip out the Quark Ti 123 from my pocket and light up the room. I took it to another room where I knew they had a 2D mag. Brought the Quark back and tail stood it on top of the TV to light up the room. I asked my sister if they had anything except the mag and she said no. So I went to my truck and brought them a 6p clone with a nice bright LED dropin to use tonight till the power comes back on. As we left, we saw that the power was off in a large area. The whole neighborhood and on toward town was dark. I do need to get them some decent lights. I've only been EDCing flashlights for a little less than a year. It felt good to be able to provide light at a moment's notice like that. Without my Quark, I would have been fumbling in the dark looking for that mag.


----------



## Burgess

Good Work ! ! !

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## nathan225

thebeans said:


> What did I use my flashlight for today? Funny you should ask. I was sitting in the living room at my Mom's house. It was me, my mom, my sister, a cousin and 3 kids ages 1-6. The kids are coloring, the TV is on, we are talking, then....Wham a pop and the power went off. Took me less than 5 seconds to whip out the Quark Ti 123 from my pocket and light up the room. I took it to another room where I knew they had a 2D mag. Brought the Quark back and tail stood it on top of the TV to light up the room. I asked my sister if they had anything except the mag and she said no. So I went to my truck and brought them a 6p clone with a nice bright LED dropin to use tonight till the power comes back on. As we left, we saw that the power was off in a large area. The whole neighborhood and on toward town was dark. I do need to get them some decent lights. I've only been EDCing flashlights for a little less than a year. It felt good to be able to provide light at a moment's notice like that. Without my Quark, I would have been fumbling in the dark looking for that mag.


great job :thumbsup:


----------



## parnass

Used a Snap-On 2AAA pen light and a mirror to look inside my mouth after the crown fell off my tooth. 

A dentist reinstalled the crown shortly thereafter.


----------



## nathan225

used my quark 123 ww to check under the car for pets before we left


----------



## Schuey2002

I used both my Black Diamond Orbit and Petzl Tikka 2 to light up my attic as I was laying down more insulation.. 

I couldn't find my plug-in workshop light, so I improvised and used my Orbit instead. It worked great, casting a nice soft glow over a good-sized area. Love that little lantern..


----------



## RepProdigious

I used my thrower to play star-wars in the fog this morning!!!


----------



## Tomcat!

Used my E2e w/LF lamp and RCR123 set up to illuminate the inside of a multimedia desk while poking in a boroscope to try and find some audio cables that I suspected had become detached. The IT boys always make a mess of my AV wiring when installing their PCs and invariably trap all the amplifier and DVD cables so I can't pull the amps out to see the connections. The boroscope has three low powered LEDs built into the camera end but it doesn't hurt to bounce some extra lumens in there to light up the whole area.


----------



## Flying Turtle

Made a poor catch blinking a contact lens out of my eye this morning and it hit the deck. I carefully stepped aside and went for the QMini 123. Just took a moment panning the light low across the floor before I saw the sparkle of the errant lens. Nothing better than a good bright light for this task.

Geoff


----------



## skillet

"In the dark last night", I sprayed some Roundup with my EDC Basic 42 (Seoul Power) clipped to the bill of a hat...


----------



## safety first

Locating a straight pin that fell under the desk


----------



## angelofwar

Lighting up the insides of the bunkers, several times after attacks, so people wouldn't bust their arse...I was the only one with a flashlight...who's goes to ANY KIND of war-zone with-out a light, decent or not??? :fail:

Oh, and light/noise discipline wasn't an issue.


----------



## Cascade Range

Used my new Surefire for the first time putting in a new fridge fan in a 
2 year old (expensive) unit, but that's another story. Worked great and
have no complaints.


----------



## angelofwar

Cascade Range said:


> Used my new Surefire for the first time putting in a new fridge fan in a
> 2 year old (expensive) unit, but that's another story. Worked great and
> have no complaints.


 
Congrats on your new (and first) SF. Don't get too used to it though...since you will soon have another and will be using that one "all the time", and then another, and another...:thumbsup:


----------



## RepProdigious

Well, apart from playing Jedi this morning i ended up actually doing something usefull with my light at about mid-day! I had to help my neighbor fix his roof and boy was his attic dark! Great time for my L2p Triple XPG to shine! lovecpf


----------



## nathan225

I used my pd20 to help look for a baesball that got hit in to the weeds


----------



## Coyote302

Went for an evening walk with my son. Let him use the HA Peak Kino Bay on a neck lanyard. It is actually pretty bright with a PowerGenix NiZn AA in there and he liked getting to use a light. When he got tired I pulled out my HDS High CRI Clicky to light the way for him. He was too tired to hand carry and point a flashlight but had enough energy to run. Must be 4 year old logic. The light was actually useful at that point even if it wasn't really needed before that. 

Side note: a couple nights ago I grabbed my brass Peak Shasta to help my little girl look for something under her dresser. It didn't light at all even though it was perfectly fine a couple days before. Turned out her brother had "deconstructed" it earlier that day - he unscrewed the head, pulled out the battery, put it in backwards, and put the light back together. I was worried that the LED might be damaged but it seemed fine after putting in a new battery (old one was ~1V)
-Rich


----------



## Tomcat!

Coyote302 said:


> Side note: a couple nights ago I grabbed my brass Peak Shasta to help my little girl look for something under her dresser. It didn't light at all even though it was perfectly fine a couple days before. Turned out her brother had "deconstructed" it earlier that day - he unscrewed the head, pulled out the battery, put it in backwards, and put the light back together. I was worried that the LED might be damaged but it seemed fine after putting in a new battery (old one was ~1V)
> -Rich



Coyote, I'm sure he wasn't being naughty. He was just starting his own mod but didn't have time to finish!


----------



## Roger Sully

Used my D10 to play Search & Rescue inside Petco last night when the power went out during a storm. Emergency lights came on in the store but not quite enough to see without sitting in the dark for a few minutes to get your eyes adjusted. got everyone up to the registers without any mishaps. I hope the manager that was on duty remembers to tell someone that they also need emergency lights in the back of the stockrooms! That one clerk was NOT happy at all.:scowl:


----------



## Nyctophiliac

angelofwar said:


> ...who's goes to ANY KIND of war-zone with-out a light, decent or not???




That's very hard to fathom. At least for people like us.


----------



## sgt253

I used my Surefire E1E when my little guy (3) had to use the restroom at my oldest son's hockey game. Lights in the men's room only worked in half of the place. Little guys can't hold it....lol...E1E to the rescue!


----------



## angelofwar

Nyctophiliac said:


> That's very hard to fathom. At least for people like us.


 
No kidding right...even non-flashaholics, going somewhere with little to no ambient light, constant power outages, and so on. There's too many scenarios over here to list where a flashlight is needed to not bring one. People ask me why I have a helmet light (SF HL1-A-TN), and I respond "How ya gonna patch somewhat up when it's pitch black out and ya can;t see what's wrong with them?" Then they go "ahhhh, I see..."

:ironic:


----------



## strinq

My fiancee asked me to 'shine it' at a praying mantis so i did.
It did not move...
So i nudged it with the same light.


----------



## Lantos

Last night I went to the national park near my town to listen to deer bell.


Naturally, I took many lights.


----------



## Schuey2002

My power went out last night. So you could say it was like Christmas in September!


----------



## Xacto

Last night, I lost a small part of the IR supression system on the engine exhaust of my MH-60 kit in 1:144. The little part is approx. 5mm long and landed on the kitchen floor. Got my Surefire 6PL and swiped the floor - so to speak. Of course I found it. For a moment, I even thought about writing a short post in a scale modeling forum I frequent about using the right light for the job. :laughing:

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## scout24

Poor man's Sundrop (Sundrop 3S LE in an Aleph McClicky host) to change oil on my Grizzly 350 and Goldwing... Also used Mac's SST-50 dropin on high to find a chapstick that my wife dropped under the bed... She just rolls her eyes anymore.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Finally decided to take the 6P with M61 on a job. 
I was examining a white wall from about 2 feet away with decent ambient light. 
I blinded myself, lesson learned: the M61 is too bright


----------



## Screwball

I know you are going to laugh your rear ends off but I have just used my big old 6D incan maglight .I was woken by a noise out back so the Mag was the closest and the best dual purpose:devil:light 
I ran outside ready to do battle only to see a fox running like the wind through the next garden.Yes I felt a foolish but I was surprised by the throw that the monster Mag had with bog standard bulb .Makes me think of finding sombody who can do the technical stuff and getting a ROP mod done :thinking:


----------



## angelofwar

jamesmtl514 said:


> Finally decided to take the 6P with M61 on a job.
> I was examining a white wall from about 2 feet away with decent ambient light.
> I blinded myself, lesson learned: the M61 is too bright


 
Yep...more for tactical/search and rescue/outdoors use. Try the M60LF or LLF (or a variant there of)


----------



## Monocrom

Used my Eagletac P10A last night to walk to the front door of my apartment building, while avoiding stepping on worms with my new sneakers. Miserable weather, poor lighting outside. Reminded me of what I sometimes had to do at my old job. Back then, used my lights to avoid stepping on goose $#^% too that was all over the place. Looking back, can't believe how much $#^%, both literally & figurtively, I had to deal with. Glad that joke of a job is over.


----------



## Xacto

My wife, son and I went to the garden of our local castle today. Since the weather wasn't the best, I quickly went back to our flat to change my jacket. They proceded to the garden. Since I took another way, we nearly met at a street crossing. I saw that she was already waiting, nonetheless I quickly took my Surefire 6P out of the sheath and signaled her that the guy with the black leather jacket was indeed her husband. Of course she had already recognized me. Nonethess - it made fun and showed that even during the day a flashlight can be usefull.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Roger999

Used my E2D's strike bezel to break up ice cubes stuck together and then frozen bread stuck together, does that count?


----------



## SantaClawz

> *What did you use your flashlight for today?*


A buddy of mine has a little AA maglite and wants to buy something more powerful so we walked to the nearby park (night and very little street lights around) so I showed him my new Fenix TK40 on turbo mode, he was shocked


----------



## davidt1

Used my ZL H501 as a neck light for 3 hours making belt sheaths for my phone, batteries, PS4 and H501.


----------



## sgt253

Used my MJP Extreme III on its lowest setting to find my sons 3 D glasses he dropped in the already darkened theater. Glasses found, didn't disturb other patrons, no problems!


----------



## guard_01

Used my Olight M20 warrior to light up a interior of a truck,enabling the driver to pull out the cargo fast. At home, used the second brightness setting to take a bath.


----------



## Monocrom

Heard an odd "pop" shortly after I got off the computer early this morning. Not exactly sure what it was. Used my 3-LED Dorcy AA model to check the light fixtures in my room. Still not sure what made the noise.


----------



## NonSenCe

dont think i have answered this thread yet..weird..

but today: 

i made sure the forklift driver sees me walking in dark alley as he was driving full speed towards me.

i "sold" a flashlight to the same forklift driver (kinda suprised him by blinding him with my *zebralight sc50*) so he pulled over the next time he saw me elsewhere in the factory to ask about "whatta hell was that bright thing that was so small?" i showed him. he admired it.. but was scared of the price. so i told him there are cheaper ones also.. they just dont work the same way.. so i showed my main edc *the quark aa tactical*. and that he liked too.. but the price was steep too for beginner.. so i showed him my *itp a3*.. thats the one he wanted to buy at once. so i made a deal. i order one for him next month. -he paid it already at the spot. hah.

used it (*sc50*) to look into dark room looking for fuse box. it wasnt there.
looked around the walls in the hall for the fusebox.. didnt see one..

used one light to warm my hands (they got cold when waiting outside for the electrician before he called he got more important thing to fix first "..you can re-set the auto-fuse yourself when you find it.") so while i waited him to arrive i turned my *lmini2 mce* on just to warm my fingers hahahah

looked into pitch black cabinet (*sc50*) where i was instructed to to look for fuse box.. where it was. (and finally got the fuse re-set that i needed to continue working)

used my *itp a3* to see where the stairs are in dark hallway, didnt bother to turn on the lights.

used the *a3* to look for chokolate bar where it went as i fell off my car seat. 

used my *quark aa tactical* when taking out trash.

hmm.. what else.. just played with *sc50 and quark* for a while while killing time at work.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Monocrom said:


> Heard an odd "pop" shortly after I got off the computer early this morning. Not exactly sure what it was. Used my 3-LED Dorcy AA model to check the light fixtures in my room. Still not sure what made the noise.



If you're using a desktop computer, open the case and check the electrolytic capacitors for a blown one. I've had electrolytics pop like that.


----------



## TwinBlade

I just spent about a half hour providing light for our son to dig up a couple worms for his snake.:thumbsup:

Even with frost the past 2 nights, I still managed to get bit by those evil vampire mosquito's...:scowl:


----------



## kramer5150

I used a SF-6P clearing some junk on the side of my brother in laws house late last night. Ran a Malkoff P60 direct drive with a handful of panasonic 18650 cells. Plenty of run time Solid, cool running ~150 Lumens. No worries of overheating. Floody enough to use as an area work light.

That paired with a fenix MC10 clipped to my waist for ~50L of hands free ground illumination.

solid setup... I used the 6P / M60 as a light-duty hammer, pounding the dust out of some heavy rubber floor mats.


----------



## KiwiMark

PhotonWrangler said:


> If you're using a desktop computer, open the case and check the electrolytic capacitors for a blown one. I've had electrolytics pop like that.



Popped or bulging capacitors on motherboards in one reason I like having a light on me - some customers have the computers under the desk where there isn't much light and I use my trusty EDC lights to check their capacitors and fans.


----------



## grumbler

The rear wheel on my bicycle went flat, and I didn't have a spare, so I had to walk the bike home. It became dark and I lashed my LX2 to the handlebars to make myself more visible.

At first I was worried about getting hit so I left the light on high, flashing cars right in the windscreen. Was that dangerous?


----------



## OCD

Last week I clipped my Maratac AAA stainless to my hat to finish reassembling an automatic transmission valve body. Saturday night my brother-in-law borrowed my RRT-0 at a wedding reception we were at to give my wife some light to cut the wedding cake she made that was in a dark corner. He cranked it up on high and the lady helping my wife said "Wow! That's bright!"


----------



## davidt1

Used my ZL H501 to do a wallet mod earlier. Just now turned off the kitchen light and made dinner with the H501 worn at chest level.


----------



## grumbler

davidt1 said:


> Just now turned off the kitchen light and made dinner with the H501 worn at chest level.



Just just for fun?


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> If you're using a desktop computer, open the case and check the electrolytic capacitors for a blown one. I've had electrolytics pop like that.


 
Thanks for the heads-up. That's likely the cause.


----------



## wyager

grumbler said:


> Just just for fun?



It probably also costs less... about 10 cents less. LOL.


----------



## davidt1

grumbler said:


> Just just for fun?



No, I do it to save electricity. I charge my batteries at work and use my H501 around the house as much as I can. For example, I have been using my netbook for a few hours now. My H501 has been on medium at chest level to protect my eyes from eye strain.


----------



## n0k1a

Guess it was technically yesterday, since I've been reading this entire thread for several hours now...it was today when I started reading, honest! 

Earlier in the day, a coworker asked if I had my UV light with me (silly question; had several in my Maxpedition gear bag). Turns out he wanted to inspect the conformal coating which had just been applied to some PC boards, and the coating they use contains a fluorescent tracer. The Inova X5 UV showed its presence much better than the XeLED He1UV. It's strange that they are both supposed to use 395 nm LEDs, but they make certain objects fluoresce quite differently.

Later in the evening, I used the 6P Defender with an M61 to help a friend find her lip ring, which fell in the parking lot as she was getting out of her car. Actually, I handed that light to her, and then I fired up the CMG Infinity Ultra which lives tethered to my keyring...talk about night and day! Needless to say, she was the one who found it.  Perhaps the 6PD/M61 is overkill for EDC, but I like overkill...

This thread is great, because I've been planning to sign up here for a long time, and now I found a good excuse!


----------



## Cataract

Used a Quark turbo to find the nagging nose hair that was tickling me for weeks, even after using a nose hair trimmer so many times and pulling half the other hair out. Got it!


----------



## Burgess

to Nokia --


Welcome to CandlePowerForums !


:welcome:
_


----------



## n0k1a

Burgess said:


> to Nokia --
> 
> 
> Welcome to CandlePowerForums !
> 
> 
> :welcome:
> _



Thank you! It's good to finally be here where I belong.  

I've had this addiction for a very long time (probably have at least 40 LED lights; mostly nothing special). Once I ordered the M61 (which I learned about from CPF) and got a 6P Defender host for it while I was waiting for my original 6P LED to be returned from warranty repair (dark/dim LED issue), and then got a Saint Minimus as an impulse purchase, I figured that I had crossed the line for good. 

The 6PD/M61 is the most amazing piece of lighting hardware I have seen yet. I used it tonight to do a scan of the property, and to light some trees (and the reflectors of some quite distant vehicles) just because I could. Then I turned off the lights inside and shone it around, just to enjoy the sheer pleasure of the intense yet smooth beam of pure, white light emanating from the glorious XP-G...


----------



## adam83

I used my warm white quark turbo to go for a walk with the dog and look for critters in the dark. However a black puppy easily disappears in the dark shadows, so I fastened my Preon Revo to the back of his harness for a locator beacon  and since the Prevo's beacon mode stays lit on low between flashes, its easy to keep an eye on the little guy


----------



## Timothybil

I work in the kitchen at a local nursing home. I was in our walk-in cooler getting a gallon of milk when one of my coworkers thought he would be cute and turned off the light. Rather than say anything, I just pulled my SL Microstream from my pocket and left it on as I opened the door and walked out of the cooler. He took one look at my EDC and about died laughing at how I had turned the tables on him! Life is sweet!


----------



## wyager

My friend and I used my maratac to find a tiny watchband spring, and then someone else busted out a a neutral/warm white dorcy 3AAA (I didn't know such things existed... ) to help with the repairs.


----------



## Shawn L

Last night while out on patrol my co-worker showed me his new Coleman flashlight he bought at Walmart and was claiming how much better it was compared to mine. I carry a Surefire 6PL with a Malkoff M60. 

I told my co-worker on the count of three we'll throw our lights in the air and let them fall and then we'll see who's still works. Well he didn't trust his Coleman to that kind of abuse so to prove I had 100% confidence in my light I tossed my 6PL. After it came crashing on the ground 10 feet away I told him to go test it out...lets just say he was surprised the Surefire still worked.


----------



## MrJinks

been looking for a new house
used my quark 123 turbo to check plumbing under sinks and fuse panels and in attics etc..


----------



## rwasham

Akoray K-106 used to check on my girlfriend's hurt ear .


----------



## zehnmm

Fenix L1T to walk the dog.


----------



## nick-nack

McGizmo Ti-PD to cook up the last few sausages on the BBQ and then for the clean up afterwards.


----------



## Launch Mini

Got to the cabin at 2 am. 
Spy007 tailstandimgbon the bedroom so wifey could set up the bed. 
Daughter had the Haiku for her room, ditto
St minimus on my head while I unpacked the truck. 
Wife used her zebra lite to read a bit before crashing. 
Tonight will have the tri v on a tiny tripod to play cards.


----------



## Xacto

Surefire 6P with Wolf Eyes Dropin to light up a shopwindow and the backside of a row of scale models kits behind the shopwindow. The shop was already closed, the shopwindow unlit I wanted to know what they have in stock.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Burgess

Went for my nightly walk. Very rural and secluded area.

Heard a car approaching (on a remote county road) up ahead.

Vehicle stopped at the Stop sign, then driver remained in car,
while a young male passenger got out, and began STEALING
a big yellow Double-Arrow Roadsign. 


I approached quite stealthily . . . .

then, when i was afforded a fairly close and unobstructed vantage point . . . .

Gave mr. sign-stealer a blast (on High) from my Olight M20 Warrior Premium R2.

Made sure that i was NOT illuminated by their car headlights.
All they could see was my Bright Beam. Off to the side.


The fellow quickly lost interest in pursuing his evil deed, and returned to the car.
Driver quickly drove away, affording me a fine view of his rear Licence Plate.

Alas -- it was too far away for me to read it. :sigh:

However -- they do not KNOW that ! ! ! :devil:


I'm sure they were VERY surprised and shocked 
to encounter someone (me) literally in The Middle Of NoWhere !


_


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Burgess said:


> I'm sure they were VERY surprised and shocked
> to encounter someone (me) literally in The Middle Of NoWhere !
> 
> 
> _



Oh, that's priceless! Nice job Burgess! :goodjob:


----------



## jimbiss

Just used my 4d cell maglite with Terralux TLE-6EX the other day hiking the last few miles in Yellowstone


----------



## ASheep

Just got back from a night time stroll to my local creek, to re-locate some noisy frogs that had taken up residence in my fishpond. I used my new ZL H501w to find my way through the bush, combined with my A2 aviator Just for funsies. 

I found a nice little path cutting through the bush that I'd never seen before, so I followed it down to the creek and deposited the frogs in the reeds by the waterside. I turned the ZL down to low, because it was pitch black and I wanted to watch them swim away without disturbing them any further. 
Once my eyes were used to the darkness, I switched to amber LEDs on my aviator, because I've never used it in the bush before, it is just enough useful light for navigation, but nowhere near as useful as a headlamp!

I was creeping along a path near the creek, when I felt like I was being watched... Looking around I saw a small tent made from sticks and an old tarp, and a few canvas bags...

I turned the ZL on full, and swept the A2's high beam around the surrounding bushes, until I heard a shout: "OWW MAN THAT HURTS! What are you, a cop or something?" I'd run across a homeless guy's camp... He was a nice bloke, we talked for a while after he realised I wasn't there to arrest him, and then I continued on my walk. 

An interesting evening indeed...


----------



## Cooter

On a medical call (paramedic), rural area, very little light outside residence. Used my Solarforce L2P with a NB SST-50 drop in to see where I was going.


----------



## hagthor

interestingly enough, i fished my lost e01 out of the bathroom sinks pee trap. was filthy and covered in grime, have no idea how long it's been there. hadn't seen it in weeks. fired up perfectly, as good as new.


----------



## Burgess

(Memo to Self)

If hagthor posts a used Fenix E01 for sale, i'm not interested.


:toilet::eeew:
_


----------



## Cooter

+1 on that!!!:shakehead

What made you look there??


----------



## Monocrom

Either his memory of the really wild party came back to him . . . Or his toilet wasn't working properly.


----------



## wyager

Monocrom said:


> Either his memory of the really wild party came back to him . . . Or his toilet wasn't working properly.



I recall seeing a story from another forum (thankfully one I've never actually used) that involved a "wild party" and a similar situation, but it wasn't a flashlight... oo: 

Who knows, maybe that's what happened here.


----------



## edc3

He meant the* p-trap* in the sink, not the toilet. Even so, those get pretty gross too.


----------



## buickid

Used it to check the fluids on the '86 Neoplan articulated bus after I was finished driving tonight. Burns so much oil, didn't even show up on the dipstick, had to add 1.5 gal. Also used to light up the radiator reservoir while I checked that (added 3/4 gal), and power steering fluid reservoir (1/2 gal).


----------



## Monocrom

Used my Nitecore EZ AA on high-mode to shine on the wet sidewalk as I was walking to my apartment building. Checking for stray worms so I wouldn't accidentally step on them.


----------



## stallion2

this was actually on Saturday but had no web access 'til now. i used my Maelstrom G5 to help eliminate a small squadron of hornets that got in my house. seems they were driven in by the cold and then couldn't find how to get out when the air warmed this weekend. we have a vaulted ceiling w/ natural log trusses and all i could really do is net them and then kill them...fly swatters aren't long enough. the Maelstrom's sharp beam was a big help in spotting them, blinding them and in a couple cases....dispatching them w/ extreme prejudice:devil:


----------



## onlylooking

actually crawled under the house in the crawl space looking to find a leaking pipe..WHICH I DID...found some cobwebs and spiders too...LOL


----------



## stallion2

onlylooking said:


> actually crawled under the house in the crawl space looking to find a leaking pipe..WHICH I DID...found some cobwebs and spiders too...LOL


 
and the light you were using was.....??????


----------



## s.urfer

I installed a new PSU in my computer and used the lamp to light the case innards. Those S-ATA connectors are both tiny and black - not a good combination, when the PC is sitting under a desk.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

s.urfer said:


> I installed a new PSU in my computer and used the lamp to light the case innards. Those S-ATA connectors are both tiny and black - not a good combination, when the PC is sitting under a desk.



Ditto for me just yesterday. Used a nearby Bushnell 2-CR123 3W light to illuminate those tiny black sata connectors on the black panel of the hard drive as I swapped a Linux drive for a drive with Windoze on it.


----------



## Sarlix

ASheep said:


> "OWW MAN THAT HURTS!



Sounds like you half blinded the poor chap!



Monocrom said:


> Used my Nitecore EZ AA on high-mode to shine on the wet sidewalk as I was walking to my apartment building. Checking for stray worms so I wouldn't accidentally step on them.



I did similar tonight, only mine was slugs and snails and with the Zebralight H51. I must of saved a dozen lives tonight! 

Also spotted some broken glass strewn across a walking path. Was able to relocate it thanks to Mr H51.


----------



## Launch Mini

Had to hang one on a part inside the cowling of our Waverunner, so I could disconnect the battery for the winter. 
Not much room in there, so was gald the light had some spill.
I really don't think they could have put the battery in a more awkard place to work on.


----------



## CLBME

I used my Ra Twisty to install a new piece of flex-pipe on my Kenworth's exhaust today, and I just used it to go outside and put everything away. I'll use my Ra EDC Exec tonight for a bathroom run and to check on my daughter who has an awful cold.....love the low.


----------



## NonSenCe

stallion2 said:


> and the light you were using was.....??????


 
HAH! only flashaholic would want more info. (the topic of the thread is what? hahahhah) 

and after that.. +1 too.. what light was it that you used?


......as for me today, 

i used the itp A3 again in my work keys to see where the few steps are in dark factory hallway. 

used my quark to walk thru the hallway after i turned the lights out going away from there. 

used fenix tk11 when looking for extension cord in the garage. 

used zebralight h501w to go to shower (didnt want to turn on the lights in the hallway again.. but did turn on the lights in shower)

used fauxton to look into my bag.

used fauxton to look into used knife (sog trident) i just arrived. (checked the dirt etc)

used nitecore d10 to help a friends friend change fuse in his car. said he didnt need light as he knew which fuse it was.. something tells me he has changed it way too often (he had 3 spare fuses of that same size in the ashtray) i told him to have it looked at ..there is something wrong if the fuse blows all the time. -he shrugged like he didnt care what i said, so i think it is ok if his car burns down then.. i dont care. like i said.. not my friend, but my friends friend. just saw him working on something in his car in front of atm and decided to be polite and ask if he needs help. -nope. but helped him a bit anyway. 

which reminds me.. i need to buy a new fireextinguisher to my car. next paycheck. (there is one but its getting old in years and i have a space for another so i might as well get other one)

nothing else today i think.. just played with few of them.. like used my preon2 and a3 to realise that a3 and preon heads can be swapped to eachothers bodies if needed.


----------



## Monocrom

Brakes on my sweet ride were grinding like crazy when I pulled into the school's parking lot. Didn't have a chance to check them right away. By the time I had a chance, it was dark out.

Pulled out a LED Lenser T7 model that I'm carrying around on a daily basis for review purposes. Did a visual inspection of the calipers using high-mode and adjusted for flood. Saw nothing major. Ironically, driving home produced no grinding sound.


----------



## Xacto

Helped my dad greasing the tracks in which the door slides (see enlarged inset) since they squeaked. With my dad being 80, I insisted on being the one on the ladder. Used my Surefire Z2 - with the lanyard around my neck - to illuminate the scene. Worked like a charme, the light was handy yet I did not have to fumbled it in and out of my Surefire Holster on my belt (that keeps a SF6P inside) all the time.

To cut a long story short - the area that produced the sound was the U-bracket on ground level. That part got greased by my dad.... with illumination provided by me.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## nuphoria

I used my RRT-0 in the shed at the allotment today. Can't see much in there as we covered to windows to keep the light out - serious potato storage going on :naughty:


----------



## mvyrmnd

Last night I was at my local Indoor sports centre for my weekly volleyball game, when the power went out. The emergency lighting in the place isn't worth the parts its made from, so out came my trusty Custom 3A SST-50 EDC.

The staff were trying to find out what was going on with their rechargeable energizer torch (not any brighter than a normal 2D incan), but couldn't see anything.

I lit up the situation for them, helping them find that the rain that was supposed to stay outside had made its way into their power distribution board.

We very quickly shooed everyone away and called for the sparky. (A sparky is an electrician for those who don't speak Australian)


----------



## micro

I used a mini mag attaching to my head to fix water leakage under the roof.


----------



## parnass

Used a Snap-On 2AAA pen light to find the source of a leak in the basement water heater. Gifted a no-name 1AA Cree flashlight to the plumber.

A Peak 3-LED SS Matterhorn provided illumination while I removed a tiny metal splinter from my finger.


----------



## Ishango

Actually yesterday, but I used a LED Lenser P3 to put the garbage in the garbage containers (standing in a very dark secluded corner in a badly lit common-use garden).


----------



## Roger999

I fell asleep with my E2D still running (HO-E2R) underneath my shoulder and and it functioned like a alarm clock and woke me up giving me 1st degree burns.

Batteries were discharged from 4.18V to 3.7V.


----------



## EV_007

Used my *[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]HDS CRI 100 tail standing to change out a faucet at a friend's house. 

Can't say enough good things about this HIGH CRI light that has become my favorite non tactical everyday use light.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*


----------



## davidt1

Man, I could post here every two hours because that's how often I use my ZL H501. Hand-free baby!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my Bushnell 3W again today to swap out a DVD drive in my computer.


----------



## boulder

Used my High CRI Clicky as a light inside of a pumpkin I carved when there wasn't enough candles to go around 

The tint looked phenomenal glowing inside the pumpkin


----------



## wyager

boulder said:


> Used my High CRI Clicky as a light inside of a pumpkin I carved when there wasn't enough candles to go around
> 
> The tint looked phenomenal glowing inside the pumpkin



Don't leave that thing inside the pumpkin on halloween! If that pumpkin gets stolen (as they sometimes do), you're out a lot more than the value of a big veggie. :nana:


----------



## Wyeast

Power outage. Jealous?


----------



## boulder

No worries. It was just temporary and only indoors for tonight until we get more candles. I would NEVER risk losing my HDS! I love it so much.


----------



## Echo63

Used my 9p/Moddoo triple to light up a tree, next to a gravel track, so my camera could autofocus in the almost dark, as i was shooting a Rally last night.
also used my novatac to illuminate the bush infront of me as i walked back to the car


----------



## wyager

Wyeast said:


> Power outage. Jealous?


----------



## rangedog

Searching the roofspace in the house for stuff I know I have but can't find anywhere...:thinking:


----------



## Notsure Fire

I used my TK40 to illuminate a dark attic.


----------



## OCD

Last night I found a use for the strobe on my Quark 2AA Turbo. While riding on the tractor during hayrides for my uncle's hollowing party, I used the strobe to help get the attention of drivers in addition to the tractor and trailer's flashing lights. I also used the turbo mode as well as my Dorcy 220 lumen rechargeable to light up so construction equipment for my 2yr old nephew along the way!


----------



## toasterburn

A few nights ago I was getting out of class and there was a power outage, all of the lights in the parking lot went out and it was pitch black and storming. If it wasn't for my light, I'm sure I wouldn't have found my car.


----------



## nuphoria

Lumapower IncenDio in my shed to find out where the rats are getting in!


----------



## rangedog

I live on a water course, dolphins were chasing baitfish in there late last night.Use the trusty old maglight to stickybeak.:twothumbs


----------



## choombak

Brushed a car while turning, and it was night, so had to park and see how nasty the scratch was - it wasn't that bad, but running through the length of the car almost! :-/ Used an Arc AAA-P, and then a Romisen RC-A4 that I keep in the glove compartment.


----------



## Launch Mini

Thanks to the sunrise being earlier & earlier, I now need a light to pick up after my dog on her early morning walk. Didn't need it on friday, but did today:sick2:
Pretty soon I'll be needing it for the get home from work walk too:mecry:


----------



## Solscud007

I thought I posted this but I didnt see it. Anyway two weeks ago, my fiancee was sent to Salt Lake City by her company. I tagged along for the ride.

In the hotel, while tidying up her stuff she bent down to get her purse. It was inbetween the desk and dresser. She came up and hit her head on the protruding corner of the dresser top with some serious vigor. (dresser top is about 3-4 feet tall)

She immediately cried and fell to her knees while clutching her head. 

I didnt see the hit but turned to see if she was ok. She was too much in pain to cry out loud. But I didnt know that. So i thought she just bumped her head. 

When she continued to be in pain I asked if she was bleeding. She didnt know and was too scared to touch her head cause it hurt so much.

I fired up my E1E w/kuku tower but didnt see anything. 

Then I remembered the blue light helps identify blood much better than white light. I jumped to my back pack to get out my kroma milspec. I fired up the blue LEDs and sure enough I could see some blood. nothing real bad but it was about 1/2 inch in diammeter. I ran to get some ice from the hallway dispenser and made an icepack.

I was amazed how easy the blue lights from the kroma showed up the blood. Even thru my fiancee's black hair!!!!


----------



## Acid87

I used my new Maglite 2D LED to find my girlfriends dog on a walk tonight. The little rat wasn't interested in a treat and just sat off the path in the bushes hiding.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

PD30 on turbo, inspecting a large uninterruptible power supply system.


----------



## Monocrom

Solscud007 said:


> . . . I was amazed how easy the blue lights from the kroma showed up the blood. Even thru my fiancee's black hair!!!!



Now that she's okay, you can bring up the incident if she ever says that perhaps you have too many lights. that's gold right there. :thumbsup:


----------



## RobertM

Used my HDS EDC High CRI to troubleshoot some audio connections in our company's spacecraft simulator.

The High CRI seems to help a good bit with wire color identification.


----------



## jellydonut

Solscud007 said:


> I thought I posted this but I didnt see it. Anyway two weeks ago, my fiancee was sent to Salt Lake City by her company. I tagged along for the ride.
> 
> In the hotel, while tidying up her stuff she bent down to get her purse. It was inbetween the desk and dresser. She came up and hit her head on the protruding corner of the dresser top with some serious vigor. (dresser top is about 3-4 feet tall)
> 
> She immediately cried and fell to her knees while clutching her head.
> 
> I didnt see the hit but turned to see if she was ok. She was too much in pain to cry out loud. But I didnt know that. So i thought she just bumped her head.
> 
> When she continued to be in pain I asked if she was bleeding. She didnt know and was too scared to touch her head cause it hurt so much.
> 
> I fired up my E1E w/kuku tower but didnt see anything.
> 
> Then I remembered the blue light helps identify blood much better than white light. I jumped to my back pack to get out my kroma milspec. I fired up the blue LEDs and sure enough I could see some blood. nothing real bad but it was about 1/2 inch in diammeter. I ran to get some ice from the hallway dispenser and made an icepack.
> 
> I was amazed how easy the blue lights from the kroma showed up the blood. Even thru my fiancee's black hair!!!!


Really? My experience with the blue light from my A2-BL does not match yours. It doesn't seem any better than white light for this purpose to me. But then I haven't knocked anyone over the head to test it, just tested it on some blood spots on furniture.


----------



## Xacto

Solscud007 said:


> [....]
> I was amazed how easy the blue lights from the kroma showed up the blood. Even thru my fiancee's black hair!!!!


 
I hope she is okay. Now lets be honest - was she thankful for you to check her head with that wonderful Surefire Kroma or was she more like "dang, you just waited for something like that to toy around with your freakin' expensive flashlight".

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Tbone559

Used my E2D to navigate through an old building.


----------



## parnass

I have been using a Snap-On 2AAA LED pen light over the past few days to inspect the work performed by interior house painters.

I gifted a Peak Matterhorn to my dentist this morning.

I used a multimode LED MiniMaglite tonight while repairing a Lazyboy recliner.


----------



## me1234hi

I used my 6p oveready light to light up a abandoned warehouse. Always fun to shine some light.


----------



## TITANER

cm_mtb said:


> The police were chasing someone that ran through my yard around 11:30 tonight. I didn't really accomplish anything, but I had fun looking out my windows with my SF E2e.


 Funny buddy ,you should ues your SF E2e exposure that guy ,and then you would got a good citizens honour .So ,maybe we could watch you on tv :nana:.


----------



## TITANER

Now ,i use a Fenix LD15 .I ues it in my house ,i feel it is very good.


----------



## Roger999

Used to surefire C2 with a HO-9 walking home from the gym, I saw a fat rabbit on the side walk eating grass and it froze when I shined the light on it and walked by.


----------



## zone 69

I used my *Solarforce L2 *last night to find my green fleece toque I droped in the woods.


----------



## Solscud007

jellydonut said:


> Really? My experience with the blue light from my A2-BL does not match yours. It doesn't seem any better than white light for this purpose to me. But then I haven't knocked anyone over the head to test it, just tested it on some blood spots on furniture.





yeah old blood spots dont show up well. I think it has to be fresh blood. I believe that is the purpose of blue lights for military purposes. I believe medics use it to show fresh blood easier than white light. Or if you are tracking a kill, you would follow its fresh blood trail.

she was in too much pain to notice the light.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Power outage at work today. I was working at my desk, office door closed, when everything went pitch black. I reached over to my coat pocket and pulled out my trusty PD30 to find the door.

Later on I overhead an electrician say "geez, I didn't bring a flashlight." I handed him my PD30 and he was able to proceed with his work.


----------



## anjari_br

I followed a gas company technician when he came to install the water heater here in my building. It was late, and the valve was in a dark place. he said "I'll have to come back tomorrow, I can not see anything," that was when I took my fenix E01 and he can do the job. On another occasion, I picked up a car in the garage of a building without lighting, and my Fenix LD10 served to illuminate the tires and the car battery to see if everything was in order. 
I always tell my parent: do not leave home without a flashlight (because I live in Brazil, where the sun's light and very strong).


----------



## n0k1a

Technically yesterday now, but close enough...

I happened to have my new Streamlight TLR-2S in my pocket most of the day, just to play with it, since I just got it and it is by far my most expensive light ever. Fun to compare it with the SF 6PL and the 6PD w/M61. I believe in its hotspot, it may very well be the brightest of my lights, and it may be the warmest as well.

I used the strobe mode to dazzle a coworker...he wasn't quite prepared for that. When will he learn? 

I used it to see where I was going in a dark hallway several times at work after everyone else had left and most of the lights were off.

Later, I used it (and the SF Saint Minimus) to find a geocache which had recently been placed by a friend.

Later still, I put it back on the AR-15 that I got it for, and noted how well it lights objects through the scope.


----------



## [email protected]

I used my 9N to light up the front yard whilst installing an impromptu SW longwire antenna... love that incandescent hue man! :thumbsup:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

In a motel today when the power went out following a bad storm. I grabbed my P3D and my Trustfire SSC P7 and walked around the halls helping people to find their doors as well as the exits.

I walked down to the attached restaurant and found that they still had customers in the dining area even though their foyer and many other spots were pitch dark. I grabbed a couple of magnetic-mount stick-on LED lights with arrays of 15 5mm white LEDs and stuck them up in the darkest areas of the restaurant including the foyer. The staff was amazed and grateful.

This event reminded me that I've got a slight battery rattle in the Trustfire P7 that I've gotta fix.


----------



## Ishango

Technically two days ago (haven't had time to post). But I used my Fenix L1T-V2.0 on high to shine towards my fathers' eyes (not in them of course, I still like him too much ).

He made a silly remark stating that LED lights are not very bright and he likes incan lights because of that. This really opened his eyes :duh2:


----------



## stallion2

just pulled the battery from my tractor to be charged...ironically enough, the alternator couldn't keep up with the incan headlamps.

used my Malkoff M61 & MD2


----------



## iacchus

Getting the column to go in the tiny spot inside a HP 6890 GC oven.
The back inlet is always tough.


----------



## rajalexi

I took 4 of them out just to shine at my abandoned neighbors house out of boredom. Every once in a while I just like to impress my self with a few of my bright flashlights!:twothumbs


----------



## think2x

Just got the rest of my parts in to complete my KT2 w/3 x AW18650's. Aimed into the neighbors pitch black yard 200 feet away to test it out and found THREE Deer staring back at me. I think this is my new favorite light!


----------



## choombak

We had a office cubicle decoration contest - and I used all lights I had to lighten up the cube in all corners and then make nice patterns on the wall. Will post photos when I receive them.


----------



## Quest4fire

Had a power outage at work (A cardiology clinic). The cardiologist I was working with was speaking with a patient in an exam room when the lights went out. While the nurse was searching for the "Emergency flashlight" (A plastic 2-D cell light that is worth less (Worthless ?) than the cells in it, but purchasing probably paid three times too much for!) I pulled out my ITP A1 EOS an attached it to the ceiling on an air vent. This allowed us to keep working until the lights came back on (A few minutes later). Everyone was suprised at how much light was produced by such a small flashlight.
Not long ago I brought in an assortment of lights ranging from the ITP to a 5-D cell modded mag with a 12V 75W axial MR16 bulb being overdriven at about 20V. One of our Doc's who is a gadget guy and potential flashaholic wanted to see different lights so he could decide what to get! It was an early morning (Still dark out). 
We ROCKED THE HOUSE!


----------



## Matt7337

I was working in the attic of an unfinished house for most of the day today, and there's no power to the site yet and therefore no mains lighting up there. My TK11 Q5 with the cone diffuser hung from a roof truss with a paracord lanyard most of the time I was up today, providing good ambient light for moving around... and my Bitz titanium got an outing in my EDC rotation today so I wore that on my head using a Nitecore head strap which provided me with plenty of direct work light.


----------



## Monocrom

Couple of days ago, used my Swiss Tech 5 in 1 bodyGard tool to light up the inside of my center console. Needed to have light that close to the opening to find my cellphone's car charger that I keep in there. The Swiss Tech is one of two lights I keep in my car. (Mainly it's there for it's seatbelt cutter and center punch features.)


----------



## wyager

The cheesecake factory was dark. Very dark! Maratac AAA to the rescue.


----------



## DesertWind

*A lot when I think about it*

I am in an unlit rural area. I use my mini-mag multi mode to find some missing items in my car. I used my trusty old mini-mag with nite ize tri led so I could bring in provisions and gear from the car. Also used it to check the building as I had reason to believe that someone may have been around while I was gone. My solar light is currently lighting the engine compartment of my car to keep the packrats away from the insulation and wiring. I will probably put my Nuwai 1xaa out there before I turn in for the night as the solar light dims a lot in the wee hours. I will use my E01 as a night light, pointed up at the ceiling of the room next to the one where I sleep. I have only been in that room for a few nights and have not totally memorized my way around. I will grab it for bathroom trips. DW


----------



## Stormfront

Five year old son had a big splinter while out walking last evening. Trusty ol' Romisen came to the rescue. Had to shift the setting down from High to see clearly. Both sons now want a "real' flashlight :ironic:


----------



## TRITON

Just used my lummi wee for the sole reason of dumping a bit of power so I can top up the battery 

I use my 501 cool white every night on low as a bed side light and whipped out my sc30 cool white to show off to a nice girl who works in the local King of Knives store yesterday, just because we were discusing how management has in there wisdom decided to get rid of all the good quality brands and only stock chinese cheep stuff.

Am waiting for my mi10 S/S to arrive (just had shipping notice from G.G) and then coming aswell is my EO5 r4 with REVO S/S R2 :huh:.


----------



## yglass

This is an interesting question.
I used it to look into my son's ear today, because he kept hitting it. Yesterday he tore open a project we did at playschool and there were lots of green beans inside. Not sure whether he managed to stuff any in.


----------



## Pliauga

*Flashlight:* Zebraligt H51.
*Used for:* Riding a bicycle to work in the early morning.


----------



## woodentsick

Yesterday I used my new Quark AA-2 to read by the pool in the evening.


----------



## cburris72

Noticed a few black widow webs around the outside of my house. We have problems here in Arizona with Black Widows. Used my new surefire Titan to go around the outside of the house tonight and torch the little suckers. I was able to use the variable capability of the titan to cast just enough light to see the spider but not scare it away as they are very sensitive to light and will hide if the light is too bright. Amazing little critters actually. It was a shame I had to torch 5 of them tonight with my ACE torch.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Ok, I'll resurrect this thread. 

Used my Fenix P3D to look for bent pins on a CF card reader.


----------



## sgt253

Used my ArcMania Extreme III on low setting for my son as a night light.


----------



## monju123

The moving van comes tomorrow, the attic is being emptied today.


----------



## Mathiashogevold

I crashed with a moose last night, i used my Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-1 with L2P body who was in the car to search it up and see if it was badly injured. It seems like the moose was OK. It wasn't a huge crash.


----------



## Ishango

I went to Cuba the previous three weeks. I had to use my lights a lot. I carried a E01, a Led Lenser P3 and a Romisen RC-H3 with me. Several power outages, streets that were not lit at all and I went on a speleology tour (got a helmet with a Petzl Tikka on it, while most other got a crappy incan light). Still used my own lights for the darker areas or to add some extra light for taking pictures.

When I got home my precious Zebralight SC51W had arrived lovecpf


----------



## enginesix

took a walk around the backyard lastnight, just to see what the dog was barking at.


----------



## Lumos Maxima

I used my Solarforce L2r to replace a light fixture in my basement after the switch inside went bad.


----------



## blah9

I used my TK45 to look for mouse droppings. We've been plagued with them for a while and have finally seemed to get rid of most, if not all, of the mice and have plugged their entrance to the apartment.


----------



## StormyTheCat

I used my 3D Mag w/Malkoff dropin to check for Coyotes while walking the dog.


----------



## dajab77

I used my HDS Executive 140 on max to light up the den ,from upstairs, so my dad could find the volume control on the remote. Then on lowest setting to check on my kids after putting them to bed. I have also used my Fenix LD10 to line up the baby cam in my daughters room. I turn on my flashlight, and place it over the lens and then point it to my daughters pillow. Lines up the cam every time w/out having to go downstairs to see on monitor if its lined up.


----------



## motherfletcher

Picked up my Quark 123-T R2 so i could post in this thread X)
I also work in a cinema so i used it today to shoo out noisy patrons!


----------



## skridsko

Used my Fenix P3D on a recent urban skating expedition. Too bad I can't mount them directly on my skates.


----------



## alex987

last night i walked my dog in an area with no lights and used my c2 with m61 dropin my dog really likes to chase the lightspot on the ground


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used to play with my cats with a flashlight. One day I was playing with one of them when he suddenly stopped chasing the spot, looked up at the flashlight, realized what was going on and had a look of "Awww, geez" on his face. :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

Couple of times last night . . . 

1) Used my SureFire E2D with OpticsHQ/TLS Q5 LED head to check the ground in the indoor parking garage I use. I had a handful of coins in my other hand, and dropped one of them on the concrete floor. Realized right away that it was only a penny. That's what 200+ lumens will do for you. Screw having a lower low-mode. 

2) Got home. Got late. Forgot to pay a bill. Didn't want to disturb my loved ones. So I took the bill into the kitchen, and used my Energizer rectangular lantern (non-LED) to provide just enough light in the kitchen without turning on the overhead.


----------



## smarkum

used my nano at 1am this morn. to find "Dolly". This was a true emergency at 1am. My 8 yo had very quietly come in my room (scared the heck out of me) and requested that I find Dolly (Dolly is scared of the dark!). so, put the little nano's to work. My daughter and I both used one and we eventually found dolly. Seems she wanted to do a little climbing and had "climbed" up the ladder of the bunk beds and was stuck between the rail and the mattress! Dolly is something else. (as is my 8yo). 

Any other light and it would have not been enough light or too much and would have brought more attention to our expedition. Nano's ROCK!


----------



## redaudi

bugged my cats with my coleman max.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my Fenix P3D on low to see some tiny wire terminals while setting up a link for a live broadcast.


----------



## Monocrom

Used my Craftsman 2AA light w/ fish-eye optic (re-branded Dorcy model) to look inside a couple of Hot Pockets I prepared for a late-night meal. Just had an odd feeling that possibly something wasn't right. Looked inside. Yup . . . Same disgusting mess as usual. But nothing extra that shouldn't be inside.


----------



## luke_DF

I used my Fenix two nights ago on the set of a music video. (who would have thought, the strobe function can be of use after all…)


----------



## vandrecken

A few years ago in New Hampshire, sat eating a meal in a country inn with friends after a day's hiking. Near the end of the main course we had a power cut.
I dropped my SF C3 / P91 into an empty beer glass and used the ceiling bounce to light up the whole place while we finished our meal and power was restored. I got through a couple of fresh sets of batteries so good thing that the kitchen ran on gas  The light was almost too hot to touch in the end but I didn't want to waste good beer on water cooling !


----------



## Throwjunkie

Used mine for work today found a great little EDC light that clips inside my pocket I really like alot uses a1 Cr123A battery and Q5 has great deal of light and so small I forget I have it.

Joe


----------



## Monocrom

The following is one of my posts that was lost when CPF had the recent server issues which caused about 3 months worth of posts to be lost. It's a bit of an uncommon use for a light, so I'm re-posting it:

Used my Lowes 2C Task-Force model to shine on the feet of a relative who's visiting. They had already turned in, but then complained it was too cold. A loved one got a pair of warm socks for them but didn't want to turn on the lights, knowing that the relative would complain some more about that. So I used my light to just illuminate their feet and the area right around there. Keeping the light off of their face. The relative stayed in bed the whole time.


----------



## kelmo

I went to a family get together last night. One of my inlaws misplaced his keys. A few people borrowed my MC-E modded lego'd L4 and when they returned it they all said "Man that's a bright light!"


----------



## Southpawtact

Last night, I used my Quark 123 Tactical to check the ballast wire connections for my HID headlights in my Mazda 3 Hatchback.


----------



## Eric Isaacson

Used my Nitecore ex11 on low when I was putting together a large bookcase in our basement. Needed a little more light to see the screws in the dark corners. Also used it on high later to find some paint cans in my workshop

Eric


----------



## tolkaze

smarkum said:


> used my nano at 1am this morn. to find "Dolly". This was a true emergency at 1am. My 8 yo had very quietly come in my room (scared the heck out of me) and requested that I find Dolly (Dolly is scared of the dark!). so, put the little nano's to work. My daughter and I both used one and we eventually found dolly. Seems she wanted to do a little climbing and had "climbed" up the ladder of the bunk beds and was stuck between the rail and the mattress! Dolly is something else. (as is my 8yo).
> 
> Any other light and it would have not been enough light or too much and would have brought more attention to our expedition. Nano's ROCK!


 
I think there are lots of us who know the exact situation you are talking about... besides getting frightened by your own kids, using low lights to find toys at 2am is not too bad, seems like a once a week occurrence at the moment though.


----------



## CSSA

I just used my Quark 123^2 as the key light to photograph the internationally famous Photographer, blogger, and photo lighting specialist, David Hobby (AKA The Strobist).


----------



## dajab77

While at work today,the custodian unlocked the restroom but didn't have the key for the overhead lights, no problem, I used my HDS Executive 140. Tonight, I took our dog on a walk and used my Fenix PD30 and Jetbeam JetIII ST to compare the two. Bonus: I just missed stepping in some small animal scat, with the aid of my PD30. Whew!!!


----------



## bstrickler

Last night, I used my Quark AA Titanium to help the tow truck driver locate me. Wrapped it in a sheet of notebook paper, and set it to beacon mode, and stood it on its tail on the corner of the sidewalk while waiting for him (I actually think a flash every 5 seconds would be better than every 10), and he found me after it flashed twice (first time, thought it was just car headlights or something).

Then he needed a flashlight for putting my car on the flatbed (lost his Maglite. Suggested he contact me later, and I can come up with a flashlight setup that would work for him. Thinkin Solarforce L2, with Z41, and 2xAW/2900's, and an XP-G neutral dropin at 1A, unless he wants to go with primary cells, then just a 6P, XP-G neutral dropin, and a case of CR123's, and my phone number for when the cells die. Battery vampires ftw!)

~Brian


----------



## phonoe

I use my LD10-R4 to light up most of the dark area in the drawer and closet, and use the strobe mode to chase a gecko.


----------



## Stress_Test

phonoe said:


> ............ and use the strobe mode to chase a gecko.


 

Good for you! I'm sick of that little b*****d nagging me about car insurance!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Stress_Test said:


> Good for you! I'm sick of that little b*****d nagging me about car insurance!!



:lolsign:


----------



## Illum

Used two surefires to clip my pants to my shirt after my belt pulled out from the grip of the two tiny set screws under the buckle....it wasn't pretty, but my hands are free


----------



## jdl357

I used my 4sevens Quark S2 to check the condition of the barrel on a old S&W revolver I was thinking of buying.


----------



## mrpink

i used my maratac extreme to scare away a coyote, heh.


----------



## SoCalDep

A guy got assaulted by ex girlfriend's brother. Not exactly sure if it happened when punched or when he hit the ground but he ended up putting a tooth through the flesh above his upper lip, making a good 3/8" - 1/2" hole that was hanging down. I used my Streamlight PT1L to shine the light through the hole and into his mouth. Yep...All the way through...You need stitches dude.

He declined prosecution because he started the fight. Lesson (maybe) learned.


----------



## MuZI

Left a friend's house at 2am and my car was parked down the street.

Sued my Sunwayman C10A to get to my car in the dark (street doesn't have lights and was absolutely dark).


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Used my Fenix E05 and a couple of RGB fauxtons last night to cheer up my son.

He has a toy model of Doctor Who's Tardis, great model, but the main console doesn't light up or do anything other than look cool - so at night it's not much fun. Out comes the E05 from my pocket and tape it to the top of the model, pointing down (the middle bit is clear acrylic). Then grab a couple of multi clour fauxton keychain lights and hook then onto the top disc of the time rotor. Voila, lit up TARDIS console and lit up seven year old's face! Lovely flickering colours from the RGBs, too.

I doubt I'll ever get the lights back, and there will be many many needs of new batteries, but it was very worth it.

Time to get a couple more E05's ( I always have loads of fauxtons around ).

Speaking of which, last week we had a power cut - yes, right here in the centre of London, UK. Complete blackout of about ten houses in our block. You know the thing, working away on the computer and then fe-TUMP! Off it goes - my main problem being which torch to grab first? there were about seventeen on my desk alone without going through my pockets (Hold on to that fact for later) So I get my SF 6P with M61 drop in and go and see if everyone else in the house is ok.

It warmed my heart to see that my 12 yr old daughter was already coming downstairs from the top floor armed with two torches - with an idea of giving Grandma one on her way down to check on me!! Good girl! She had no trouble getting torches for my wife and son also on the top floor (we keep a stash in the bathroom , and on all the bed side tables. Grateful Grandma indeed.

The cat looked suitably spooked by all the late night ruckus as well! 

The next thing was to see how far the blackout extended as the houses across the street were illuminated. So it was as I walked down the road to count the houses without power, I noticed my next door neighbour come out of his house with a torch.

It turns out he had only one torch ( a sort of brushed aluminium no name with a blueish led beam, probably from a camping shop). And his wife and son came out of the dark to see what we were doing. 

I rummaged in my pockets and furnished them with a couple of white fauxtons and my Fenix E05, which they happily borrowed until the next day ( I said they could keep the fauxtons of course )

She was very very impressed with the Fenix, said it was all they needed, standing in candle mode all night until they went to bed.

Phew! Quite a lot to report today!


----------



## vandrecken

Used a new C2 with Malkoff M61W drop in to pick out the trail when completing a descent from the hill after dark.
A petzl tikka headtorch was ideal to see the rocks underfoot but a quick blast from the the M61 lit up a good 50 yard ahead making it very easy to pick out the correct route across open hillside.


----------



## flatline

Played with my light in my cube while on a conference call.

--flatline


----------



## HotWire

I reprogramed the thermostat for the forced air house heater. It was cold this morning!


----------



## lucasmjl

I used my Maglite 3D (LED) to add coolant to the car this evening. This afternoon I used the Photon Freedom to help me find a USB port on the back of my PC having to crawl under the desk. 
Most days I use the Photon Freedom to help me read the serial numbers of the electronic equipment I sell. The numbers are always very small and the extra light really helps.


----------



## HooNz

Today will be Tonight  , I use my Torch for walks , i walk for a hour 2klm up and 2 back up the road at night , a rural road and hardly any traffic at around 11pm or even 2am sometimes depending on the temperature .

I do a one day on one day off most weeks and have always have been using incan's until my first LED just recently purchased , it's good most times to look at the wildlife that i sometimes see , fox's/hares/roo's and birds like the owl/bats/flying fox's and a few duck's on a water channel , and on a clear moonless night those stars/milky way and shooting stars are really something to notice .
As now i have a small bit of a thrower (200m+) it is even better and with the 8 battery's i got for free out of a good laptop battery pack(18650-2400mah) , a quick solder blob on top and no more need for a concern about lighting  .

Cheers all , Paul


----------



## Ishango

I used my SC51w and Fenix L1T last night to clean my car. It was still light, but wanted to see every detail.

I'll be picking up my new car this afternoon and have to turn in the old one (which is 4 years old now) cleaned and all. I cleaned it last week and just had to do a few small tasks after driving it the last week.


----------



## Tana

Did some complex Morse coding with my MD2... can do SOS now like a pro... noone noticed since it was day...


----------



## Ishango

Used my just received Qmini 123 to lighten up my new car when it was getting dark, to show the color to my parents.


----------



## dajab77

I used my Jetbeam RRT-0 Raptor on its lowest setting to go in my room and not wake my wife, while looking for my 4sevens Q mini 123 XML that I used to look under the sink to see if it was dripping.


----------



## MuZI

Went for a jog... go about 2x a week and have been using garbage lights up until now.

If I run across someone they're always confused how so much light is coming from my hands. Looks like I'm not holding anything (Sunwayman C10A)


----------



## jamesmtl514

used my Surefire C2 to test the strength of my pavers on the driveway. 
They are both strong.. however the C2 sustained light bruising.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

Put blue Fun-Tac on it and took pictures of it. 
Wait a minute... I do that every day.


----------



## Monocrom

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Put blue Fun-Tac on it and took pictures of it.
> Wait a minute... I do that every day.


 
How about some pics of that, please. :huh:


----------



## Sparky's Magic

Used my newly constructed E2E, Z57, VME. Malkoff M61W. AW 17670 (lovely fit, old body, #A210334) to check out the dog for fleas: No fleas! &,of course, the usual 'play with' one does with a new 'light- very good flood with this set-up and smashing tint (warmish and peachy).

I've got a white tree, a Paper Bark at 100mtrs. from my deck and its dark down there by the creek; I was pleasantly surprised how well the M61W. lit up this tree, even with all that spill. I use this tree a lot and like the fact that it's spot-on 100mtrs. (string measured, not lasered).


----------



## Monocrom

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Put blue Fun-Tac on it and took pictures of it.
> Wait a minute... I do that every day.


 
Found the pics and the topic.

SWEET!

Thanks!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my P3D on various brightness settings to walk around a dark beach at night. When I turned it on high it looked like a searchlight with all of the humidity and salt spray in the air!


----------



## roadcykler

I used one to illuminate a modem from the cable company that had been invaded by little black ants. Weird happening but after a little searching it seems there are some types of ants that are attracted to electricity. :huh:


----------



## Ian2381

Used my flashlights in a camping trip to a beach cove without electricity.
Solarforce L2 XML light with diffuser for camp light
Tank007 Camper ca-01 Camping Lantern (Moded with a R2 Dropin)
Solarforce L2m with R5 drop in as my hand held light
Zebralight H51 as my headlamp
Lights lend to buddies
Flood to throw headlamp
Quark MiNi AA
Akoray AA

I also Trekked a mountain during the night using the H51 and L2m.

Got the heaviest pack among the group as I brought several Lights and 3 tents. Good thing a Big enough and we don't need to trek to our destination.:wave:


----------



## Yibida

Today ?... let me see ... yes repaired some wiring under the car dashboard using my led lenser headlamp.. then used my nitecore D20 to check out a rattle in the roof ... till the batteries died .. then changed over to my led lenser P7 ... all good.


----------



## kitman22

I use a Solarforce L2 with a diffuser head every night as a night light for when I get up for a drink or the loo lol. 
I also always carry a McGizmo Sapphire around my neck on a orange paracord
necklace, which is use often, like I did today when needing to tighten a pipe in 
my airing cupboard.


----------



## Eric Isaacson

We had some serious thunderstorms come through today, strong winds, heavy rain. I used my new HDS 200T to check a new skylight we recently had installed to make sure there were no leaks. Also used it in our basement to check for any water seeping in

Eric


----------



## cziv

I changed the tail light in my wife's car with the aid of a very poor Mini Maglight


----------



## yags1

used my nitecore D10 last night to get into bed without turning on the light after staying up late watching a movie so i would wake up the wife getting to bed:naughty:


----------



## nbp

Used a G2L while changing the oil on my Honda and dad's Audi. 

Used Ra Clicky 140 at work to reset the surge protector under the cabinets so the computer that runs the FTIR in the lab would work after our storm last night.


----------



## cerbie

Several of them, to move around, and look for stuff (including other flashlights and lanterns), because power was out in the wee hours of the morning. Needless to say, the ones with trits and GID bits got used first.


----------



## SurplusCity

Hello everyone
New to the forum. bit of a torch junkie

I used my Jetbeam rrt-3 1200lumen strobe to wake my brother up at 6am this morning.

as i thought. i got something thrown at me


----------



## RobertM

flatline said:


> Played with my light in my cube while on a conference call.
> 
> --flatline


 
I too am occasionally guilty of this.


----------



## dajab77

I used my RRT-0 Raptor to help the electrician while he worked on the aluminum wiring on our old house. They heat up and expand and shrink and short out.


----------



## radioactive_man

I used an Olight M20S (320 lumen version) with a diffuser to light up the dark-ish interior of a kitchen cabinet.


----------



## cziv

I used my Quark AAx2 to find a small screw that fell behind a huge pile of boxes and assorted stuff in the basement, without it, before I had a decent light it would have been history.


----------



## think2x

1. I used my PD31 to help a friend sift through the rubble that use to be his house after a tornado ran through it last night! 
2. Last night I sent my Fenix E-01 and my daughters Quark AA2 neutral to my in-laws with my daughter because they had no power and were too stubborn to stay with us.
(un)Luckily, we never lost power and were VERY lucky to have zero damage. What's a flashaholic gotta do to use his lights around here?!:shrug:


----------



## Ishango

I used my brand new Clicky 120E and Zebralight SC51w to try to find the source of an irritating beeping noise in the house (some dark corners). Turned out to be the alarm installation of our neighbor who was gone for one and a half day, leaving us with that constant beeping sound for far too long. It did add to the movie Independence Day on TV yesterday


----------



## PhotonWrangler

think2x said:


> I used my PD31 to help a friend sift through the rubble that use to be his house after a tornado ran through it last night!


 
Aww man. What a sad story but a great use. Good on 'ya for helping him out.


----------



## licht55

Recently I used my iTP A3 EOS Upgraded to check the fuses of the car. It was day, but there were many clouds and it was under the hood, so the extra light helped. EDC is great!


----------



## traderdell

My new HDS twisty got used today to look over the new office space at work. Could have switched on the lights but why ruin my fun:-/


----------



## dajab77

Used my handy HDS Tactical 170 to shine on the baby possum that was growling at my Lab at 12:46 am. Took the dog inside so the little possum could move on. I'm sure there will be more now that the weather is warming up.


----------



## recDNA

This is funny IMO. I used my TC-R2 to light up the small print on the package the Manafont XM-L drop in came in. Turns out it was just generic babble but I can't read small print without a decent amount of light. I find bright light helps me so see small print better than glasses do.

PS - If you had a V3 EDC you could have blasted the little sucker and he'd never growl at you again (once his vision was restored). LOL On the other hand the Clicky will give you a nice look at the color of his beady eyes and pointy teeth!


----------



## lyklyk616

Vulgar text removed. 
Norm


----------



## Eric Isaacson

Used my HDS 200T yesterday while checking out a vehicle we are buying, crawled underneath to check for rust, oil leaks etc. Worked great, plenty of light to see if there were any issues


----------



## angelofwar

Eric Isaacson said:


> Used my HDS 200T yesterday while checking out a vehicle we are buying, crawled underneath to check for rust, oil leaks etc. Worked great, plenty of light to see if there were any issues


 
That's a Viking name if I ever seen one. At least you know one of your Great Grandfather's name is Isaac.

Used my Rayovac headlamp to fix the Warshin' Machine the other day...and realized how comfortable my Saint is. Also busted out my 6PR w/ M60LF for looking inside the body.


----------



## Outdoorsman5

I used my zebralight sc30 on my nitecore D10 headband (light on top of my head since it is a forward facing flashlight) for running this morning. I run it on a rcr123 li-ion. Half of my run is on a sidewalk around a lake & the other half is in some pitch black trails in the woods (I run before the sun comes up.) My back up light varies - usually its my quark R5 head on an 18650 body, or sometimes a quark AA2 S2 tactical, or sometimes my zebralight sc60. If I go for a really long run then I rig up the sc60 in my headband for longer runtimes.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Just got back from a short break with the family, lots of light uses thereat!

Used my Nitecore Infilux IFE2 to illuminate a leaky pipe for the plumber - nice to have all that variability at your fingertips, and I found the clip a good base for setting up the beam at a useful angle.

Then next day - we went to Dover Castle, and the Infilux was joined by the L2 Solarforce with thrunite dropin for exploring the medieval tunnels.

Deal castle - more tunnels under the castle's outer walls.

Used the Infilux on strobe to signal to my wife where we were, in broad sunny daylight across the entire harbour at Dover - that's at least a mile and a half and she still went "Oh my God, that's bright!"


----------



## flashflood

Today I used one flashlight to brightly illuminate the pill of another (under a magnifying glass) that was having problems. Flashlights stick together like that. Though it's kind of amusing:

"Why do you collect flashlights?"

"I need them to take care of my flashlight collection."


----------



## Xacto

Nyctophiliac said:


> [...]
> Used the Infilux on strobe to signal to my wife where we were, in broad sunny daylight across the entire harbour at Dover - that's at least a mile and a half and she still went "Oh my God, that's bright!"


 
Great idea, I think we (as flashaholics) should keep that use in mind and "train" our significant others on that type of signal. 

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Monocrom

Used my SureFire E2D with OpticsHQ / TLS Q5 LED head to inspect the stitching on my County Comm XL BOB, while trying to fix it. 

Lower, middle, pouch. The fuzzy side of the velcro closure is coming undone from one corner. I've had this bag for a few weeks. In that time, it has sat unused in the trunk of my car while I slowly fill it up with various items one usually finds in a 72-hour BOB. That particular pouch has been temporarily used to hold a few sugar packets and Sweet n' Low packets while I put together my comfort-drink pack. And that's all it has been used for. Open and closed just a handful of times . . . and the stitching is starting to come off. Thankfully, the other pockets are holding up (for now). Had planned on ordering another BOB from County Comm once their site is back up in a few days, but not anymore!

Used my light to get a good look at the place where the stitching is coming apart. Applied Krazy Glue a few times. But it doesn't seem to want to hold. Applied a final layer, and will let the bag sit over the weekend. Hopefully that will do the trick. If not, I'll have to slowly unravel the rest of the stitching for that velcro panel; and re-sew it back on myself. I'm not sending the entire bag back to CC just for one panel that's slowly coming undone. But after everything I've heard about this bag, it's really disappointing to see how crudely the velcro panels in general were sewn on this bag. Crude stitching I can live with. But not when it's to the point where it basically unravels itself after sitting quietly in the trunk of a car the whole time.


----------



## cziv

Monocrom said:


> Used my SureFire E2D with OpticsHQ / TLS Q5 LED head to inspect the stitching on my County Comm XL BOB, while trying to fix it.
> 
> Lower, middle, pouch. The fuzzy side of the velcro closure is coming undone from one corner. I've had this bag for a few weeks. In that time, it has sat unused in the trunk of my car while I slowly fill it up with various items one usually finds in a 72-hour BOB. That particular pouch has been temporarily used to hold a few sugar packets and Sweet n' Low packets while I put together my comfort-drink pack. And that's all it has been used for. Open and closed just a handful of times . . . and the stitching is starting to come off. Thankfully, the other pockets are holding up (for now). Had planned on ordering another BOB from County Comm once their site is back up in a few days, but not anymore!
> 
> Used my light to get a good look at the place where the stitching is coming apart. Applied Krazy Glue a few times. But it doesn't seem to want to hold. Applied a final layer, and will let the bag sit over the weekend. Hopefully that will do the trick. If not, I'll have to slowly unravel the rest of the stitching for that velcro panel; and re-sew it back on myself. I'm not sending the entire bag back to CC just for one panel that's slowly coming undone. But after everything I've heard about this bag, it's really disappointing to see how crudely the velcro panels in general were sewn on this bag. Crude stitching I can live with. But not when it's to the point where it basically unravels itself after sitting quietly in the trunk of a car the whole time.


 
Check out this thread http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?73804-CountyComm-vs.-Maxpedition-Bail-out-Bag... If you have the $$ to shell out go with a Billingham photography bag. The medium to large size bags have a ton of space, have losts of dividers and nore available plus they're built for a lifetime.


----------



## recDNA

A colleague had a sick fish. Since she considers me the "fish whisperer" I get a text whenever an aquatic specimen appears out of sorts. At her request I took a look at a lackadaisical denizen and noted an inflamed operculum. When I examined with TC-R2 tell tale white lumps caused by the ich parasite (impossible to see with ambient lighting due to lack of pigmentation in the fish) became evident. Jetbeam (along with malachite green and formalin) to the rescue!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom

cziv said:


> Check out this thread http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?73804-CountyComm-vs.-Maxpedition-Bail-out-Bag... If you have the $$ to shell out go with a Billingham photography bag. The medium to large size bags have a ton of space, have losts of dividers and nore available plus they're built for a lifetime.


 
I appreciate the help. Took a look at the Billingham official website. Their 550 Classic looks the nearest to the CC bag. Although I'm sure the quality is much better. Thankfully Billingham does have one U.S. distributer.

As for the thread you linked to, it's 6 years old and sadly things have changed. Maxpedition Q.C. isn't what it used to be. My issue with stitching is very minor compared to some of the issues I've read about recently regarding Maxped products. 

Thanks again for letting me know about Billingham.


----------



## angelofwar

Driving home from work, cross the rail-road tracks..."thunk"...

"What the hell..." After realizing I didn't hit a deer, I quickly turned the car around, and seeing a pile of rocks IN the road, I realized some punks were throwing BIG rocks at passing cars...dangerous to say the least....and they hit mine...

What if my sons were in the back and that rock came through the window??? Or it hit the passenger window and caused some-one to swerve into the other lane, causing an accident or fatality?

Going back in the other direction, I pull over and call the cops. Gathering my thoughts, I grab my LX2 from my back-pack (my E2L-AA was on my person, but I needed something REALLY bright). I spun out of the dirt drive way I was in, and head back out on the road and shine my LX2 into and over the tree line, in a sweeping motion. After driving pass the "spot" again, nothing...so I go up the road about 50 yards, pull over, turn on my flashers, and await the 5-0. While waiting, I occassionally shine my LX2 into the tree-line, lest they dare hit another passing car. Nothing. Two county sheriffs pull up behind me, and approach my car. I told them what happened, and how I shined my Surefire where they were throwing the rocks from. He said "You probably scared them off...well go down there and check it out". 

Came home, and typed this up. Hope they get those punks...doubt it though, as I seriously think that LX2 lighting up that whole tree line probably sent them to the house.


----------



## Ian2381

Just have a blackout for 3 hours, used my moded lantern to light up the dining area while my brother is eating, used my Solarforce L2 XML to navigate outside the house and used my moded Akoray k106 neutral around the house. thought of using my shelf queens but realized what im currently using is more than what i need, just got me excited as this is my first for the year. Good thing when the lights when out I have my Akoray with me while whatching tv, it suddenly went pitch black.


----------



## RonReagan

angelofwar said:


> Driving home from work, cross the rail-road tracks..."thunk"...
> 
> "What the hell..." After realizing I didn't hit a deer, I quickly turned the car around, and seeing a pile of rocks IN the road, I realized some punks were throwing BIG rocks at passing cars...dangerous to say the least....and they hit mine...
> 
> What if my sons were in the back and that rock came through the window??? Or it hit the passenger window and caused some-one to swerve into the other lane, causing an accident or fatality?
> 
> Going back in the other direction, I pull over and call the cops. Gathering my thoughts, I grab my LX2 from my back-pack (my E2L-AA was on my person, but I needed something REALLY bright). I spun out of the dirt drive way I was in, and head back out on the road and shine my LX2 into and over the tree line, in a sweeping motion. After driving pass the "spot" again, nothing...so I go up the road about 50 yards, pull over, turn on my flashers, and await the 5-0. While waiting, I occassionally shine my LX2 into the tree-line, lest they dare hit another passing car. Nothing. Two county sheriffs pull up behind me, and approach my car. I told them what happened, and how I shined my Surefire where they were throwing the rocks from. He said "You probably scared them off...well go down there and check it out".
> 
> Came home, and typed this up. Hope they get those punks...doubt it though, as I seriously think that LX2 lighting up that whole tree line probably sent them to the house.


 
Last night kids were throwing glass bottles at cars in a roundabout last night. Used my Jetbeam RRT-0 R5 and SF G2X Pro to flush them out. My friend had his SF E1E too. That stuff is not cool and can cause serious harm.


----------



## Eric Isaacson

We had a fireworks show here (Louisville KY) last night, kicking off the festivities for the Ky Derby. While waiting for the show to start my daughter used my iTP A3 EOS (upgrade) to read a book (medium setting). Once the fireworks were over and we got home I used my HDS 200T to get the mail. Didn't really need that much light but I did enjoy lighting up the area as I walked down the drive.


----------



## EZO

There was a good sized black bear coming up the stairs to my deck just before dark last night. I had seen him way out in the field behind the house and went in to grab a light. Came back out with an 18650 modified 6P running a Malkoff 61 and was amazed and a bit startled that he had made it all the way up to the house so quickly and was already headed up the stairs. (probably after the pretty much empty bird feeder). Shined the light on him and he skedaddled post haste. This was a good thing 'cause the last time I had a bear on my deck (a nearly three hundred pounder) he ended up lying on his back four feet away from the sliding glass door shaking what was left of the bird feeder into his mouth and he wasn't going anywhere until he was done eating.


----------



## Xacto

We have been to an open house of a local volunteer fire department. While eating some french fries, the wind kept flying up the plastic table cloth onto my fries.
Put my Surefire Z2L on the edge of the cloth to keep it from being flown up anymore. Sort of flashlight use during the day.





Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## monju123

I was the chef at a crawfish boil / rehearsal party for a young lady my wife knows. It was in Audubon park in New Orleans. Since it was scheduled to end at 8:00 PM, no provision was made to light the rented 15X15 white canopy. Well, as will happen good food and alcohol are mixed in New Orleans, not a hard thing to do here, things ran a bit over schedule. At about 9:00, I tailstood my PD31 on a table in the center of the tent. It reflected off of the white roof and bathed the whole enclosure in a wonderful, muted light. Lots of impressed guests.


----------



## Monocrom

EZO said:


> There was a good sized black bear coming up the stairs to my deck just before dark last night. I had seen him way out in the field behind the house and went in to grab a light. Came back out with an 18650 modified 6P running a Malkoff 61 and was amazed and a bit startled that he had made it all the way up to the house so quickly and was already headed up the stairs. (probably after the pretty much empty bird feeder). Shined the light on him and he skedaddled post haste. This was a good thing 'cause the last time I had a bear on my deck (a nearly three hundred pounder) he ended up lying on his back four feet away from the sliding glass door shaking what was left of the bird feeder into his mouth and he wasn't going anywhere until he was done eating.


 
No offense . . . But I'd strongly suggest removing that bird feeder from your property.


----------



## EZO

Monocrom said:


> No offense . . . But I'd strongly suggest removing that bird feeder from your property.


 

Hey Monocrom,

The rule of thumb around these parts is to stop feeding the birds after April 1rst which is what I do. Like I said in my post, the bear came onto my deck "probably after the pretty much empty bird feeder". I've been feeding birds here for almost 40 years and generally bears will leave an empty feeder alone but sometimes they'll come looking for trouble no matter what you do. They can sort of smell the fumes of the seeds in an empty bird feeder . No one has been harmed by a bear here in Vermont for more than a hundred years and it is usually a real treat to see them close up, even if it's on your deck. Yeah, a couple of times they've trashed my bird feeders but it was always worth it because it gives me a priceless, up close, and special experience I couldn't get on TV. Generally, black bears are more afraid of people than people should be afraid of them. They are wonderful and very special critters. Monocrom, I have often enjoyed your friendly and interesting comments on these forums and as I recall, we have interacted positively on some of them, I hope to continue in that vein, but I would respectfully ask that a guy from NYC not hand out "No offense" advice to a guy in rural Vermont about what to do with his bird feeders regarding bears. The truth is that, in a way, I was sort of disappointed that this bear ran away the way he did because I was hoping to photograph him. I do photography professionally and am always happy to have interesting opportunities to photograph wildlife, even if it means the loss of a bird feeder.

I was actually delighted that this particular bear showed up again; he's kind of an old friend. I have seen him a few times before around here and I believe he (maybe she) has a den on my property.


----------



## Monocrom

Understood.

However, I'd ask that you do not also simply assume that someone who lives in NYC has zero outdoors experience. Thank You.


----------



## Acid87

Back on topic...

I used my Surefire backup to fill a bird feeder.......... Or maybe to change a tire on my drive home last night.


----------



## EZO

Monocrom said:


> Understood.
> 
> However, I'd ask that you do not also simply assume that someone who lives in NYC has zero outdoors experience. Thank You.



This is a thread about what you used your flashlight for today. Unrelated, ad hominem remarks questioning anyone's actions or competence only come across as insults and merely serve to derail the thread, as has been the case here. Unfortunately, this kind of thing is all too common on these boards and has been one of the very few unpleasant aspects of my experience here at CPF.

Monocrom, I assume nothing about your outdoor experience as a New Yorker beyond the knowledge that you don't have bears outside your door and you probably see more pigeons than I do.


----------



## Monocrom

Wow! Clearly you misunderstood my earlier remarks to a far more extreme degree than I even thought you did. For the record, my initial remarks regarding your bird-feeder contained zero insults towards you in any way, shape, and form. But it became very clear that you read far more into that comment than what it actually contained. 

If my comment honestly bothered you that much, to the point that it is one of the more unpleasant experiences you've had on CPF; then feel free to put me on your ignore list. If you can misinterpret an innocent bit of advice to such an extreme degree, to get THAT defensive when no insult was hurled at you; I'd hate to think what sort of reaction future posts of mine will have on you. 

Here's something I'd like to use my flashlight for . . . To illuminate the post that got you so upset, so that you'd be able to see that no insults are hiding in it. Sadly, I fear that even my SureFire M6 with the HOLA and 6 fresh CR123 cells will not convince you.


----------



## lpd226

Use my quark 123 r5 in moonlight mode every night to navigate my room where my 3 year old is usually already zonked out. He never makes a peep and I don't kill myself getting to the bed lol. I always sleep with it on my wrist lanyard (think thats extreme try fumbling for your light when you hear a crash at 2am). I always know right where mine is and it doesn't bother me one bit during the night.


----------



## EZO

Monocrom said:


> Wow! Clearly you misunderstood my earlier remarks to a far more extreme degree than I even thought you did. For the record, my initial remarks regarding your bird-feeder contained zero insults towards you in any way, shape, and form. But it became very clear that you read far more into that comment than what it actually contained.
> 
> If my comment honestly bothered you that much, to the point that it is one of the more unpleasant experiences you've had on CPF; then feel free to put me on your ignore list. If you can misinterpret an innocent bit of advice to such an extreme degree, to get THAT defensive when no insult was hurled at you; I'd hate to think what sort of reaction future posts of mine will have on you.
> 
> Here's something I'd like to use my flashlight for . . . To illuminate the post that got you so upset, so that you'd be able to see that no insults are hiding in it. Sadly, I fear that even my SureFire M6 with the HOLA and 6 fresh CR123 cells will not convince you.




Like I said, this is a thread about how you used your flashlight today, but people like you need to hand out unsolicited advice about what others should do or not do as if you know better or as if this has any relevance to the post. The thing I find unpleasant about this kind of thing are self righteous CPFers like you who have ego issues and turn something so simple as how I used a flashlight to scare away a bear into an argument about the bird feeder instead of a discussion about the flashlight. This is why I commented earlier that remarks like yours only serve to derail threads and now you make it clear your intention is to drive this one over the cliff. That's unfortunate.

I had a bad feeling from the start that you would turn this into a pissing match. ENOUGH....please go away......feed the pigeons in the park or something.

Thanks for the idea though, I will ignore you from this point forward.


----------



## Monocrom

Apparently my only mistake was giving you the benefit of the doubt. Despite having mentioned that you encountered my posts in the past and found them to be decidedly _not _unpleasant, you decided not to extend that same courtesy to me. I have never behaved like a snob on CPF or in real life. Do I think I'm better than some people? Yes, yes I do. I admit it. I'm better than any petty criminal who is too lazy to work. I'm better than any crooked politician who lies so often that he has to put in genuine effort to tell the truth. But no, I don't think I'm better than other folks in general or to other CPF members. Anyone who thinks otherwise can look through my thousands of previous posts and make up their own minds.

You clearly thought of our exchange as a pissing match. I did not. I merely looked at it as a misunderstanding that I simply wanted to clear up. As I've already mentioned, I gave you the benefit of the doubt. And clearly from your response, I shouldn't have. You are clearly delusional. I am done trying to explain what was an innocent post devoid of any insults. And I'm done with you. 

I would wish you a good day, but in your mind you'd likely think I was telling you to go to Hell. So I won't wish you a good one.


----------



## jginnane

* * * READING * * *

Seriously -- if it's not on my 27" monitor, I sometimes have trouble reading things. A bright flood on a printed page helps the corneas contract, which in turn helps readability.

For example, I just replaced 3 Lutron dimmers around the house. I used one of my lights to read the tiny-print instructions, then to assist me in the outlet boxes. (I had to turn off the room power to do the electric, y'see.)

Tomorrow, I will install the 3 CREE LR6-DR1000 downlights that came today in the existing cans in my wife's bedroom. Again, I'll have to turn power off. The only complicating fact is a changeover from Edison sockets. So I'll use the Preon (possibly in my mouth?) and the Fenix TK45 in medium on its tailstand from the floor, while I'm up on an 8' ladder. Should go pretty easy.


----------



## Xacto

lpd226 said:


> [...] I always sleep with it on my wrist lanyard (think thats extreme[...]



Not at all. Although so far I never had a problem to find my Surefire L1 on the nightstand, I still think about adding a light as a nearly 24/7 light to my outfit. Maybe a Fenix E01 for which I currently have no specific use. So your idea of a wrist lanyard is interesting.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Stress_Test

Xacto said:


> Not at all. Although so far I never had a problem to find my Surefire L1 on the nightstand, I still think about adding a light as a nearly 24/7 light to my outfit. Maybe a Fenix E01 for which I currently have no specific use. So your idea of a wrist lanyard is interesting.
> 
> Cheers
> Thorsten


 
Umm, interesting idea, but I don't think I'd try that myself, seeing how much I toss and turn during the night. I'd end up whapping myself in the face with the light for sure! :duh2:

Try explaining THAT to the dentist after knocking out a tooth!


----------



## OCD

I'm about fed up with checking new posts in a thread that only contain the back-and-forth quibbling of two members. ENOUGH already. I can't believe a mod hasn't put an end to this. I'm not taking sides with either of you. If you must continue this, please do it else where.


----------



## Stress_Test

Jeez, we don't need a mod to step in every time there's a disagreement. 

Just don't read the posts.

If you really can't stand the person, use the ignore feature in your profile settings.


----------



## dajab77

Used my Quark mini x to light up my son's room this morning. He was still asleep and we didn't want to wake him.


----------



## EZO

OCD said:


> I'm about fed up with checking new posts in a thread that only contain the back-and-forth quibbling of two members. ENOUGH already. I can't believe a mod hasn't put an end to this. I'm not taking sides with either of you. If you must continue this, please do it else where.


 
I agree with you wholeheartedly and I too have wondered why a mod hasn't intervened as yet. Although I am rather tempted to respond to Mr. Monocrom's last missive, it clearly would just perpetuate this unfortunate episode. I didn't come here to get drawn into spats with anyone and I will stick to my last statement to Mr. M that, "I will ignore you from this point forward", so hopefully that will be the end of this. 

This has otherwise been a good thread, so let's get back to our regularly scheduled programming, shall we?


----------



## Monocrom

Saved the day for several young ladies today. The parking lot at the medical institute was darker than usual tonight. Saw a small group of young medical assistants waiting by the front door. They were more than a bit hesitant to venture out. (The lot wasn't exactly paved very level. The usual dim lighting is often just barely enough to carefully make your way to your car.)

Out came my SureFire E2D with OpticsHQ / TLS Q5 LED head. An excellent combination of flood and throw. Over 200 lumens lit the way for them. Their grateful smiles weren't needed, but still appreciated . . . even from the one, male, M.A. that everyone agrees is very "special."


----------



## radioactive_man

I went for a bike ride yesterday evening. It was pitch dark, but I had an Olight M20S R5 in a Fenix AF02 bike mount on my handlebar. The damn thing rattles, but the light stays where it is. I may need to get me a Twofish lockblock instead.


----------



## swingert

4sevens Warm Mini AA on 14500

I was trying to read the model number on a water heater in the corner of a dark basement using the Mini on high. My co-worker said "Thats a nice little light". He then proceeded to turn on his 2D Mag incan. After comparing his beam to the Mini's he said "I guess my batteries must be nearly dead". :ironic:


----------



## angelofwar

swingert said:


> 4sevens Warm Mini AA on 14500
> 
> I was trying to read the model number on a water heater in the corner of a dark basement using the Mini on high. My co-worker said "Thats a nice little light". He then proceeded to turn on his 2D Mag incan. After comparing his beam to the Mini's he said "I guess my batteries must be nearly dead". :ironic:


 
:laughing::laughing:

I just LOVE IT when that happens!!!

:devil:


----------



## Cody Jansen

dad *puts in 2 fresh D batteries

me "mine is still brighter on low with old batteries, when are you going to upgrade?"


----------



## coolo0

FL: E1B that's good~~


----------



## USRobinson

searched for stuff under my bed  How about an idea for the next one, what manly stuff did you do with your flashlight? :naughty:

love these types of threads haha!


----------



## Ishango

As usual I used some of my lights (this time E01 and Ra Clicky on low) to navigate around the appartment while my gf was sleeping in the room besides it (not a large appartment for two people). I also used my Quark Mini AA to look for some dropped coins under my car seat.

The comparison with the Maglite incans above always make me chuckle. I was in the local D.I.Y. shop in the lights section yesterday myself. I laughed at those huge and costly D cell lights they are advertising giving only a minimum amount of light, whilst the Quark Mini AA in my pocket on low would make it look pathetic running only on a single AA battery  They didn't even sell Maglites which would be nice to buy and upgrade.


----------



## ledsmoke

Used my Sipik SK68 for: Checkking screw alignment for a screwed assembly and walking the dog and closing the chicken coop and checking for something that went BUMP in the night. And for a tailstanding uplight flooding thing when i went to bed and turned the lights off.  Gotta love it


----------



## monju123

We just bought a 50 year old house that has a long list of projects on deck. Many will be attic related. I planned on installing bath vents, as they tend to steam up pretty easily. Figured a ZL H31 headlamp would be a wise purchase. Seldom have I been so correct. While working in a Louisiana attic is like, well, working in a Louisiana attic, the light was/is amazing and almost made the job enjoyable. The inline fan is pretty cool too. The motor is remotly placed and ducts run to each bath. SILENT! Timers are a must as there is no sound to let you know they are on.


----------



## Coolhand68

Put two seperate lights to use yesterday. 

First: I'm sitting at my desk and I see something fluttering about on my chest, so I go to wipe it away thinking it's a little moth or some other insect. This happens about two more times and each time I'm looking around to see where and what this thing is. Happens again, this time in my eyes and now I hear snickering and laughter. I notice that two co-workers are looking my way and as it turns out one of them (for the second time this year) is playing with his laser pointer at my expense. Clearly forgetting that the last time he did this I blasted him in the face with 200 lumens from a Surefire 6P w/Malkoff M60. So yesterday I calmly reach into my pack and whip out the Surefire E2DL and hit him with 200 lumens in the face from about 30 feet away. He let's out an "Aaaggghh" and quickly turns away. For the next several minutes he's complaing of spots in his eyes as we have a good laugh. I'm guessing he won't be pointing any laser lights in my face any time soon. Slow learner, LOL. Something to note: this is a very well lit office, and as I stated he sits about 30 - 35 feet away from me. I can only imagine how bright these lights would appear to someone up close and personal in the dark. Very effective.

Second: Took my nightly walk a little later than usual last night in a semi-rural path. It was about 8:00 PM and darkness had just set in. I see a small shadow moving about up ahead of me about 25 feet away. I stop, retrieve the Surefire 6PX from my pocket and light up the object. Turns out to be a skunk which was headed in my direction. Once I lit him up with 200 lumens he stopped in his tracks, kept looking in my direction, then turned and scurried off into the bush. Glad I had that light and didn't get too much closer to the little guy and possibly avoiding a stench bath.


----------



## angelofwar

Coolhand68 said:


> Put two seperate lights to use yesterday.
> 
> First: I'm sitting at my desk and I see something fluttering about on my chest, so I go to wipe it away thinking it's a little moth or some other insect. This happens about two more times and each time I'm looking around to see where and what this thing is. Happens again, this time in my eyes and now I hear snickering and laughter. I notice that two co-workers are looking my way and as it turns out one of them (for the second time this year) is playing with his laser pointer at my expense. Clearly forgetting that the last time he did this I blasted him in the face with 200 lumens from a Surefire 6P w/Malkoff M60. So yesterday I calmly reach into my pack and whip out the Surefire E2DL and hit him with 200 lumens in the face from about 30 feet away. He let's out an "Aaaggghh" and quickly turns away. For the next several minutes he's complaing of spots in his eyes as we have a good laugh. I'm guessing he won't be pointing any laser lights in my face any time soon. Slow learner, LOL. Something to note: this is a very well lit office, and as I stated he sits about 30 - 35 feet away from me. I can only imagine how bright these lights would appear to someone up close and personal in the dark. Very effective.
> 
> Second: Took my nightly walk a little later than usual last night in a semi-rural path. It was about 8:00 PM and darkness had just set in. I see a small shadow moving about up ahead of me about 25 feet away. I stop, retrieve the Surefire 6PX from my pocket and light up the object. Turns out to be a skunk which was headed in my direction. Once I lit him up with 200 lumens he stopped in his tracks, kept looking in my direction, then turned and scurried off into the bush. Glad I had that light and didn't get too much closer to the little guy and possibly avoiding a stench bath.



Great Story! Next time he does that, bust out an M3LT!


----------



## Xacto

My parents live in an appartment complex close to the city, far away from any forest. The balconies are all facing one direction towards the river Neckar, with a small patch of gras and bush being part of the complex. For a few weeks, a fox and 5-7 newborn foxes have been spotted by the residents. 

While visiting my parents yesterday, I used my Surefire G2tan with Wolf Eyes 240 lumen dropin to illuminate the fox and its puppies while they were having their evening stroll in the bushes. The sun was still setting, it was far from dark, yet the hotspot was already visible, some 15meters below. Especially when the foxes looked my way and their eyes reflected my light.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Southpawtact

I went on a tour at Mammoth Cave today which is a great experience for any flashoholic. I used my Elektrolumens EDC MCE to light up everything in some of the large sections of the cave. It's amazing how much light this thing puts out! I got a lot of compliments for it and many others were in awe.


----------



## EZO

We lost power here today during a windstorm so the flashlights were put to good use many times today even though it was daytime. Used several different lights out in the studio, the barn and then down in the basement throwing the transfer switch for my generator.


----------



## srfreddy

EZO said:


> We lost power here today during a windstorm so the flashlights were put to good use many times today even though it was daytime. Used several different lights out in the studio, the barn and then down in basement throwing the transfer switch for my generator.


 
Yep, same here, (New Hampshire), but only a few minutes.


----------



## EZO

srfreddy said:


> Yep, same here, (New Hampshire), but only a few minutes.



We were out for about 4 hours over here in VT. Thought it might be a "flashlight night" but the power was back on when I returned home late this afternoon. Then again, living out in the countryside where there are no streetlights every night is flashlight night one way or another. Flashaholic Heaven!


----------



## srfreddy

EZO said:


> We were out for about 4 hours over here in VT. Thought it might be a "flashlight night" but the power was back on when I returned home late this afternoon. Then again, living out in the countryside where there are no streetlights every night is flashlight night one way or another. Flashaholic Heaven!


 
Bah, flashaholic heaven would be mysterious falling down of power lines.


----------



## Potato42

Not today, but this past weekend I used my 47's quark 123 neutral to light up the slate for a video production. I also tried to convince them to use my 90 CRI "linger special" equipped L2P to light up the inside of a fridge that was turned off for sound. They used some cheapo multi LED light with a blue tint that couldn't even match the output of my L2P, and didn't even bother correcting the blue color.:green::sick2:

Last night my mom had fun looking for spiders by shining my Eagletac T10C out in the yard and looking for the reflections from their eyes.

Tonight... well it's not quite dark yet.


----------



## EZO

srfreddy said:


> Bah, flashaholic heaven would be mysterious falling down of power lines.


 

Yeah, you're probably right. Just up the road from where I live there is a group of homes on a small peak known as Owl's Head Mountain. The property was an infamous commune in the 60's known as Total Loss Farm. (Google this if you are interested). They were and still are totally off the grid and everyone there including the children could be described as a flashaholic, only because not having regular power beyond their generators and solar panels flashlights are such an integral part of their lives they don't think of themselves in those terms. It's a necessity rather than a hobby. Flashlight Heaven? Depends on ones perspective, but whenever I visit friends up there I come well prepared.


----------



## angelofwar

srfreddy said:


> Bah, flashaholic heaven would be mysterious falling down of power lines.


 
You imagine what the movie Pitch Black would have been like if they were packing a bunch of Surefires??? Now that would be flashlight heaven!


----------



## Burgess

Potato42 said:


> Last night my mom had fun looking for spiders by shining
> my Eagletac T10C out in the yard and looking for the reflections from their eyes.


 

Yep !

I did that 'bout a week ago -- with surprising results . . . .

My Olight M20 Warrior R2 (on high) spotted perhaps a HUNDRED of them !

Like an Advancing Army of stealthy soldiers, sneaking up on me. 

Brilliant GREEN eyes, which reflect* Very Brightly* !

and, here's the really Scary part . . . .

Those were only the ones which happened to be Facing my Direction at the time !

:eeksign:


BTW -- they were quite Large, and seemed to live in holes in the ground.


----------



## 2many

To see a nasty wound on my son's foot!


----------



## Cody Jansen

helped my moms boyfriend fix a power window in our van and used a quark 123^2 on max to find what was keeping the door panel attached. found the problem but now need to order a replacement part.


----------



## Southpawtact

Potato42 said:


> Last night my mom had fun looking for spiders by shining my Eagletac T10C out in the yard and looking for the reflections from their eyes.
> 
> Tonight... well it's not quite dark yet.


 
I did that when camping in the Badlands up in South Dakota. They were everywhere! It was kind of creepy. With my Thrunite Catapult V2, I could see them from a very long distance.


----------



## Monocrom

Here's a bit of a unique use . . . While helping mom make Easter eggs, we had to wait for the PAAS color tablets to dissolve fully. Uncharacteristically, she was getting a bit impatient. I took the Craftsman 2AA light I keep in the kitchen (Re-branded Dorcy 2AA model with fish-eye optic) and used it to check the bottom of the plastic cup containing the green tablet. Held the cup over my head while switching on the light to illuminate the bottom of the cup. Had to do that a couple of times since the tablet was still there the first time I checked. The red, orange, and yellow tablets were light enough in color that the use of a flashlight wasn't necessary in my well-lit kitchen. 

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Burgess

Hey, i can still remember the Vinegar smell,
from those PAAS egg-coloring kits !

Happy Easter !


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

Burgess said:


> Hey, i can still remember the Vinegar smell,
> from those PAAS egg-coloring kits !
> 
> Happy Easter !



Luckily, no vinegar smell was to be found! Happy Easter ya flashies!!!!


----------



## Burgess

Oh ? ? ?

They no longer use Vinegar as a required ingredient ?

I must admit, last time i used one was nearly half-a-Century ago.


----------



## Monocrom

Burgess said:


> Oh ? ? ?
> 
> They no longer use Vinegar as a required ingredient ?
> 
> I must admit, last time i used one was nearly half-a-Century ago.


 
It's definitely still an option. We used vinegar. Water is another option along with . . . something else that I just can't recall right now. 

Good to see some things never change.


----------



## belfastbiker

Biking in the daylight using flash mode. Boy, you get noticed sooner...


----------



## Teobaldo

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Yesterday I left to take a ride with some friends in bycicle and upon returning got himself me dark, so I lit my flashlights and I lit my road of return. Two hours later I arrived at my house.[/FONT]


----------



## angelofwar

Saint to fix my wifes glasses, and busted out my ol' M3 w/ KL2 to clean up the yard after the Easter Egg hunt today. Like to bust out my shelf queens on occasion to remind me why they're such awesome lights!


----------



## kelmo

I used my A2L to hide Easter eggs for the kids Saturday night!


----------



## Tomcat!

Used my beloved old EDC keychain Fenix P1DCE Q5 (and a Leatherman Squirt P4) to assemble and install a 32" LED TV for my late father's cousin. I love it when I can get a whole job completed with nothing more than my keychain kit.


----------



## ARA

Used my 4sevens Mini 123 ti to check the water level down a 6" diameter water well. My foreman was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## j2k

Potato42 said:


> Last night my mom had fun looking for spiders by shining my Eagletac T10C out in the yard and looking for the reflections from their eyes.


 

 How big are those spiders ??? 

Gotta try that tonight


----------



## Potato42

j2k said:


> How big are those spiders ???
> 
> Gotta try that tonight


 
Well it started because I was looking for the bunnies that invade the backyard in the middle of the night. When I saw the glowy eyes but no running away, I thought something was up. I went out to investigate and that first bugger was pretty big! A couple inches or so if you include the legs, your typical wolf spider. That's on the bigger side from what I've seen here in NC. Now when I lived in FL, we had these giant 6" spiders that roamed the house... After a chance encounter one of them ended up with 5 legs but managed an escape. Months later and after several sightings, it was eventually "taken care of". Most of the spiders I see out in the yard are tiny little guys.

Now yesterday we ran into a couple big fat spiders (not the roaming type) while replanting a tree. We also uncovered the craziest looking lizard (which I lit with my 90 CRI dual XP-G for the photograph);












He's a tiny little guy only 1 1/2" or so including the length of his tail. He was returned to nearby habitat after the pictures were taken. No animals were harmed in the creation of this post


----------



## EZO

Potato42 said:


> We also uncovered the craziest looking lizard (which I lit with my 90 CRI dual XP-G for the photograph);


 
Really nice photos Potato42! He's not a lizard though. He's a red spotted NEWT in the eft stage (land dwelling), an amphibian in the Salamander Family.


----------



## kelmo

I took my lovely wife out to dinner last night. We walked back to my truck through the Capitol Mall and I got to play with my brand new LX2 (thanks Kid9P!)! I just left it on low for the rest of the walk back.


----------



## OCD

In a meeting at work, my boss made a comment to a co-worker that he prefaced with "...between you, me and the lamp post..." After looking around and not seeing a lamp post, I took my RRT-0 from my pocket, clicked it on and set it on top my head! The others in the meeting got a good laugh.


----------



## Potato42

EZO said:


> Really nice photos Potato42! He's not a lizard though. He's a red spotted NEWT in the eft stage (land dwelling), an amphibian in the Salamander Family.


 
Thanks! I had no idea it was a newt. Hopefully he doesn't get better and turn into John Cleese.


----------



## blah9

I've been watching some bunnies at night off the balcony of my apartment with my Fenix TK45 the last few nights. There are usually at least a couple roaming around.


----------



## bdusseau

*Malkoff saves the day at the fire station*

Last work day evening, I was on duty and heard a loud explosion behind the fire station. Subseqently the power went off. No big deal, as we have a back up generator in the basement. I am waiting for the call to go out, and realize that the generator did not kick on. Dispatched called on the fire phone asking if we were responding. Dispatch was told to send another company. The entire station was pitch black, and the overhead bay doors weren't working due to the power outage. I grab my bored 6P defender w/ Malkoff M30 and head down to the basement to try to see what is wrong with the generator. I manually started the generator and switched the fuse box over to the "emergency" position. Still no power. Meanwhile, in the distance I hear sirens. I turn on my portable radio and hear that an engine is responding to an eletrical vault fire in our district. Without power to the overhead doors, they have to be opened manually. Which means climbing up ladders and removing bolts in the dark. The Malkoff came in very handy lighting up the bolts.

Luckliy, the vault fire turned out to be nothing big in terms of fire. The power company was in the area fast, and said they were trying to re-route power to us. We had to call maintenace to come try and fix the generator. While he was working I lighted up the generator to assist the maint. guy. The other firefighters were there holding pelicans and a streamlight vulcan. One of the guys commented about the Malkoff's brightness saying, "Geez, your light is brighter than all of ours put together." I just grinned. The generator never did wind up working, but power was restored right after we took the bolts off the overhead door brackets, go figure. Malkoff to the rescue again...


----------



## dealgrabber2002

I need to convince myself that I need to clean the wooden floor in my room, so I turned on my P100a2 and laid it on the floor. The spill was able to show all the dusts on the floor. I convinced myself I need to clean my room this weekend.


----------



## Ishango

I used both my E05 and Clicky two days ago to check for color differences in seat cushions we were buying for our new garden lounge set. The store lights made it look like there were differences in color, so I wanted to be sure before buying.

Used my PD30 yesterday after drilling holes in the wall to hang a TV wall mount on the concrete wall. Three holes were really difficult to drill and the other took only a few seconds and I wanted to check that it would be strong enough to hold the wall mount.


----------



## Xacto

I used the bezel of my Thrunite Scorpion the other night to crack the shells on hard-boiled eastereggs. Honestly - the bezel was the best tool available at that moment without getting out of my chair. ;-)

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## ghoster808

I used my SF C2 to look iny gun room closet for it's Blackhawk case/pouch.......its in there somewhere:shrug::shrug:


----------



## blue dog

I used my streamlight microstream while climbing on top of a elevator in the top of the shaft.


----------



## Eric Isaacson

Used my 4Sevens Quark Mini CR2 to see the AV inputs on the back of my TV.


----------



## redaudi

didn't use a light for anything today. wasn't outside enough while it was dark.


----------



## nasc

Used a Mini-Mag to take the trash out last night. Stubbed my toe. Time for a head lamp.


----------



## dajab77

Used my HDS EDC 140 Executive to check for water leak under kitchen sink. Also used my new Sunwayman Ti to check for bats in garage early this morning. None were spotted.


----------



## parnass

A friend and I were having lunch in a dark restaurant. He wanted to show me a marking on his shoe, but the floor area was too dark to see so I illuminated his shoe using one of the lights I had carried -- a 1AA Energizer Lithium flashlight.


----------



## Cody Jansen

did not really use any of my lights but i did take my mini mag solitaire and wrap a ton of duck tape around it and put it in a first aid kit i have.


----------



## RepProdigious

I used my Z1x to light up our barn when i had to work on our little sick lamb last night. Worked great, ceiling bouncing against the wood produced enough light to read a book in a 30 foot radius around the light but when i was done 20 or so minutes later i asked my girl to turn the light down and even tho i warned her she still burned her hand!  I guess 3.6A XM-l i too much power for such a small light :naughty:


----------



## Monocrom

Used my SureFire 6P w/ Malkoff M60W MC-E Warm to check my driver's door for the possibility of a small dent. Thankfully, there was none.


----------



## DM51

A bit more unusual than most: I went shark tagging the other day. We waited till dusk, then put out the lines, then waitied a little while again until dark before checking them. Very first line: a young female Tiger Shark, about 8 feet long. She's now swiiming around somewhere with a radio tag on her. 

I can honestly say I was more worried about dropping my HDS Ti Clicky overboard than I was about getting bitten by the shark!


----------



## oldways

Great use DM51!!!

I used my 8AX to work on the water well last night.


----------



## Monocrom

Walked into my bedroom, only to see a cockroach run under my bed. Got down on the floor, but couldn't see the little *******. Grabbed my Dorcy AA 3-LED light. Now I could see him. Pounded on the metal frame of my bed until he came running back towards me. Hit him a few times with my hand. Took a tissue and got him out from under the bed. Flushed him. Definitely could not have found him without that cheap but useful Dorcy model I keep by the phone.


----------



## redaudi

reminds me of the earwig problem i had at the last house i lived at. 

little [email protected][email protected]$ were everywhere. every stinkin where. 

to the point that when i moved, i found two of them crawling around in my drawer, three days later at my new place. left over from the old place. 

side note, i hate earwigs.


----------



## yowzer

Gave my new Thrunite Catapult V3 neutral white edition its first real workout tonight on a search and rescue callout in a residental neighborhood, looking for a walkaway. Lit up parks, school playfields, people's back yards, etc. like it was daytime and completely outshone and overpowered every other light being used. Combined. :naughty: lovecpf

Tried a Surefire AZ2 that I just got in the mail that afternoon a bit too, when I didn't want to blind people, but it was mostly a night for the Catapult.


----------



## Xacto

Lit up the baby-care room where my wife was changing our sons diapers. The room light went out the moment we switched it on. Used flashlight was a Surefire Z2L with the stock P60L.

Later lit up my bookcabinet on the search for Gabe Suarez's Tactical Advantage. Could find it, still on the hunt.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Cody Jansen

i went to get some ice and water from my grandmas fridge and i stepped in a little puddle of water so i got on the ground with my quark 123^2 to see where the leak was from but it turned out only to be a dropped ice cube from earlier in the day.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Light used: Fenix TK40.

Had a little fun with a inspector who came in to my apartment looking for bedbugs.(The guy pulled out a 2D Maglight,clicked it on,and was attempting to see under my bed).I yanked out my TK40,clicked it on..and said "You got enough light now?".
The look on his face was priceless. Quite fun showing him up.


----------



## Xacto

Monday evening we had all windows open to let the cool evening air in our flat (AC is usually not installed in german flats). Used my Surefire L1 with the red filter cap for navigating around the flat.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Draz

I used it to take trash to the curb at about 2am...maby I didn't "need" it but I always look for excuses to fire one up


----------



## smarkum

My 7yo used my sunwayman Ti yesterday morning to search through the cabinets in the kitchen for the missing cat called "goose". Goose loves to get in the cabinets and move internally throughout the drawers and cabinet system and foil my 7yo who searches until she discovers where the cat has gone. Sure enough she found Goose . . . poor Goose. When she brought back my light she said "Mommy, that lite is way better than old bluey. Can I have one like that?" - old bluey is a Fenix 01 - you know an 11 dollar version that I proudly gave to each of my children so they could have a neat little lite - and hopefully leave mine ALONE. YES, the sunwayman is BETTER than that little lite. And, NO you cannot have it. Case closed.


----------



## Monocrom

Last night, tossed my car keys into the open trunk of my car. (Not something I normally do.) Aquaintence walked up and started up a conversation with me. After he walked away, I couldn't see my keys anymore. Trunk light is usually sufficient. Pulled out my Photon Freedom. Just a bit of extra light was all I needed this time. Took literally a second for me to spot my keys.


----------



## wmirag

This was 3 weeks ago but well worth mentioning.

I was at a nice Italian restaurant in Pittston, PA during a big storm. Sure enough we lost power and the emergency wall light came on. Ten minutes later it died and the place was nearly black, lighted only by the bartender's laptop. 

I put my Surefire T1A into an empty glass for a ceiling bounce. I set it to about 2/3 power and the fresh battery lasted well over an hour. My light saved dinner for the dozen tables and the management. But I still had to ASK for free dessert, which they obliged.

My table-mates were suitably impressed but the rest of the patrons took the light for granted. You'd have thought I'd have an after-dinner drink coming my way! The management WAS appreciative.


Of course I wish I had brought a bigger light. But it just goes to prove the .22 in your pocket is better than the .45 in your safe.


----------



## Draz

wmirag said:


> This was 3 weeks ago but well worth mentioning.
> 
> I was at a nice Italian restaurant in Pittston, PA during a big storm. Sure enough we lost power and the emergency wall light came on. Ten minutes later it died and the place was nearly black, lighted only by the bartender's laptop.
> 
> I put my Surefire T1A into an empty glass for a ceiling bounce. I set it to about 2/3 power and the fresh battery lasted well over an hour. My light saved dinner for the dozen tables and the management. But I still had to ASK for free dessert, which they obliged.
> 
> My table-mates were suitably impressed but the rest of the patrons took the light for granted. You'd have thought I'd have an after-dinner drink coming my way! The management WAS appreciative.
> 
> 
> Of course I wish I had brought a bigger light. But it just goes to prove the .22 in your pocket is better than the .45 in your safe.


 
that is an awesome story:thumbsup:


----------



## radioactive_man

I went geocaching in the dark in a nearby forest. I brought my Maelstrom G5 and my Olight M20S and ended up using the Olight M20S with a red filter for finding my way around. Awesome way to preserve night vision, but the red filter for the Olight M20S is definitely not for military use. It throws a ring of white light almost perpendicular to the axis of the light. I used the Olight without the filter to look for the cache, and I didn't find it. I probably have to get a better GPS than my iPhone. Sigh.

If any of you are looking for an excellent excuse to buy and play with lights, just take up geocaching.


----------



## radioactive_man

An hour ago I heard a crash outside. Two cars had collided in the intersection just outside our house. I grabbed my Maelstrom G5 an went outside to help. We called 911 (112 actually), and the police was first on the scene and they didn't have a first aid kit in the car (wtf?). One of the drivers had a head/neck injury and was going into shock, so I brought one of the police men a foil blanket from the first aid kit in my car. Afterwards I used my light to inspect one of the cars for leaking liquids, and I realised that I wish I had a floody light like the Led Lensers the cops and rescue workers were using. I spent the next 20 minutes standing around being a useless bystander while the car was cut apart around the driver (both front doors were jammed). Everyone has left now, but the wreck is still there. Second crash in 4 months. People really need to learn how to drive.


----------



## Monocrom

Far from useless. You likely saved a life tonight. Police cars without First-Aid kits?? That's ridiculous. I currently have two kits in the trunk of my car.


----------



## dajab77

radioactive_man said:


> I went geocaching in the dark in a nearby forest. I brought my Maelstrom G5 and my Olight M20S and ended up using the Olight M20S with a red filter for finding my way around. Awesome way to preserve night vision, but the red filter for the Olight M20S is definitely not for military use. It throws a ring of white light almost perpendicular to the axis of the light. I used the Olight without the filter to look for the cache, and I didn't find it. I probably have to get a better GPS than my iPhone. Sigh.
> 
> If any of you are looking for an excellent excuse to buy and play with lights, just take up geocaching.


 
I totally agree. I just got in from looking and finding a cache (nano) in Waco. Used my hds edc executive 140. The torch came in handy.


----------



## radioactive_man

Monocrom said:


> Far from useless. You likely saved a life tonight. Police cars without First-Aid kits?? That's ridiculous. I currently have two kits in the trunk of my car.


 
I have one, but I think I need more than one foil blanket. Danish street police in general is about as useful as a spare butthole on your elbow.

EDIT: To be fair, I must admit that I don't know if they had first aid kits, but I know they didn't have foil blankets.


----------



## derangboy

Yesterday afternoon I went for a walk along a river near my work to scope out some rocks. When I got home, I realized I had lost my Sebenza 
There was no way I could get back out there, look after my one year old daughter and get the necessary chores done around the house. On top of that, I had to be at work for 6am the next day :shakehead
This was NOT looking good.
My best chance to get out there was to get up at 3am and search in the dark before work. I retraced my steps using a McGizmo Sundrop on an E1L body hoping I'd be able to pick it out amongst all the dead leaves and sticks. Off in the darkness I could hear something thumping a warning in addition to wild horses (fortunately not trying to drag me away) picking their way along the river. I keep scanning around, looking for the reflection of eyes in the trees! About ten minutes into my search I come across a fallen tree I had squeezed under. BINGO! It jumps out at me instantly and all is good.


----------



## radioactive_man

I'm a teacher at a danish high school, and we had a party for the third year students (last year of high school) yesterday. Today they are informed which subjects their final exams will cover, so the party is an "last meal" kinda thing  We started asking people to leave at around 01.00 AM when the party was supposed to end, and almost everyone complied and thanked us for a great evening. I found a few drunk students (yes, it's common to serve alcohol to 16- to 19-year-olds at school parties in Denmark, get over it, puritans) in the courtyard, and politely asked them to leave. One of the girls started giving me an attitude and didn't want to leave. After a few minutes of fruitless discussion I pulled out my Jetbeam RRT-0 and applied some combined verbal and LED-to-optic-nerve photonic persuasion. She left, I swept the courtyard with my RRT-0 to check for other remaining students, and afterwards I used the light to check all doors and windows in the building to make sure they were closed. Nice little light, good combination of flood, throw and attitude adjustment capability.


----------



## Xacto

radioactive_man said:


> LED-to-optic-nerve photonic persuasion.



Nice description, I have to keep that in mind!

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## wmirag

Back in February 2011, I walked out of my job about 6:30 PM, the last soul. The weather had been uncharacteristically warm that day but I did not realize the evening brought a deep freeze. Next thing I know I was waking up in the gutter staring at my foot about 150 degrees out of alignment. Apparently I'd fallen on ice, was made unconscious, had a broken leg, and had a profoundly dislocated ankle. It was quite dark and there wasn't a soul in sight.

I dialed 911 on my cell but had a terrible connection. Apparently I got the address across, but not the fact that I was in the back of the building. In ten long minutes, an ambulance showed up BUT PASSED ME RIGHT BY, seeming to search the front of the building, a hundred yards away. You can imagine the feeling of helplessness.

Thinking beyond my despair, I whipped out my SureFire T1A, dialed in "high", and waved it wildly at the ambulance, who saw it and came screamimg back for me. Upon arriving, the driver said "You'd have been here another 20 minutes without that light; I never thought to look here".

FYI, I'm recovering slowly. The break is plated and screwed and pretty much quiet. The damned dislocation is taking forever to heal. 

I can't imagine what the wait would have been like without my EDC.

W.


----------



## radioactive_man

I went geocaching in the abandoned lignite fields near my home town. Got so caught up, that I failed to make it back to my vehicle before nightfall. My Maelstrom G5 lit the way. Throw is nice, when you're trying to find your way around a large open area.


----------



## emac

Used my surefire C3 with Malkoff M61 to find dispatch and properly dispose of a house centipede that crawled across my face around 0300 this morning.


----------



## DM51

That's quite a story, wmirag - a very nasty experience for you. It's probably no exaggeration to say the light saved your life. In cold temperatures and badly injured, you would have gone into shock pretty quickly and could easily have died there. I hope you make a full recovery.


----------



## wmirag

DM51 said:


> That's quite a story, wmirag - a very nasty experience for you. It's probably no exaggeration to say the light saved your life. In cold temperatures and badly injured, you would have gone into shock pretty quickly and could easily have died there. I hope you make a full recovery.


 
Thanks for the well wishes. The doc says a minimum of 6 months is required to heal the tissue damage. I was lucky to have had good care. And I was lucky to have been near emergency services. I can't count the number of winter hikes I've taken alone in the woods -- it gives me chills to imagine this happening even a few miles into a park.


----------



## Acid87

I used my phone torch app on my HTC desire to find my Zebralight H31 that decided to take a wander under my car seat. Don't see it taking over as my main light but good backup.


----------



## ^Gurthang

Used my Seraph to illuminate my wife's foot while her podiatrist changed the surgical dressing [she had foot surgery on Friday]. He was impressed w/ the light, thought he might find a similar light useful. And YES, the Doctor actually made a house call!!!


----------



## sleep creeper

used my surefire z2s to strobe my brother hehe


----------



## jumpstat

Just now used my McGizmo PD-S to aid in removal of a stainless steel burr lodged in my palm during my morning inspection at my project site.


----------



## Nicrod

I used my nitecore ex10 today (on low) to look thru my coral reef aquarium before the light came on(on a timer) to check
Various things. Mainly I like to see what kind of creatures lurk around with the lights off. 
Any one who owns a coral reef knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## Cody Jansen

used my quark 123^2 on max to get some better light for a picture my sister wanted me to take.


----------



## nbp

DM51 said:


> A bit more unusual than most: I went shark tagging the other day. We waited till dusk, then put out the lines, then waitied a little while again until dark before checking them. Very first line: a young female Tiger Shark, about 8 feet long. She's now swiiming around somewhere with a radio tag on her.
> 
> I can honestly say I was more worried about dropping my HDS Ti Clicky overboard than I was about getting bitten by the shark!




Sorry DM, I don't think this counts...it's a cool story, for sure, (shark tagger, who knew?!?!) but you didn't actually USE the light. :nana:

Glad 10051 is still safe.


----------



## DM51

nbp said:


> ... you didn't actually USE the light. :nana:
> 
> Glad 10051 is still safe.


 
But I *DID* use it!!! And #10001 was there too, being used by one of my daughters!


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Had a power outage in the whole neighborhood last night, so I used my MagLED 3D to help people find their way around in a pitch black restaurant. Also used my new Ray-o-Vac Sportsman LED lantern for general illumination since we didn't get power back until this morning.

That Ray-O-Vac lantern claims 300 lumens on high but I'm not so sure. :thinking:


----------



## jumpstat

Went to the gas station to check on truck's lead acid battery, couldn't see the level (due to dust and grime) so I put my PD-S on the side of the battery and I could see the acid level.


----------



## Nicrod

I went for a 2mile walk down to my local harbor freight to pic up a cheap dmm to double check the accuracy of the one I already have. So i brought 3 lights with me. Quark aa w/14500, quark123 ti in belt holster, and my tiablo e3a w10440. Played with them the whole way there and back.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Used my High CRI Kerberos Triple to inspect the comms rack in a satellite tracking station to discover a corroded contact that was causing signal loss.


----------



## Napalm

Took my Xeno Cube to the office and placed it head down on the desk, letting coworkers take wild guesses at what that thing is. Some funny takes, but eventually... some guy exclaimed "Hey that's a Xeno Cube, where did you get it from?". I instantly knew we'll be friends, we're now going through our EDC lights checking each other's gadgets :devil:

Nap


----------



## Ian2381

Napalm said:


> Took my Xeno Cube to the office and placed it head down on the desk, letting coworkers take wild guesses at what that thing is. Some funny takes, but eventually... some guy exclaimed "Hey that's a Xeno Cube, where did you get it from?". I instantly knew we'll be friends, we're now going through our EDC lights checking each other's gadgets :devil:
> 
> Nap



Wow. The only flashlight guess I got from the office is when one asked me if my Flashlight is a maglite.

Used my Nitecore D10 to look at the ants going in my room...


----------



## woodentsick

Napalm said:


> Took my Xeno Cube to the office and placed it head down on the desk, letting coworkers take wild guesses at what that thing is. Some funny takes, but eventually... some guy exclaimed "Hey that's a Xeno Cube, where did you get it from?". I instantly knew we'll be friends, we're now going through our EDC lights checking each other's gadgets :devil:
> 
> Nap


 
Nice, is he on CPF too?



Ian2381 said:


> ...The only flashlight guess I got from the office is when one asked me if my Flashlight is a maglite..


 
And....was it? :nana:


----------



## Napalm

woodentsick said:


> Nice, is he on CPF too?


 
He reads it but has never posted. Got some nice tips from him. Here's one for the other Canucks here: Henry's, Bestbuy and Futureshop have a new Panasonic AA/AAA charger with individual channels for each battery. Comes with 4 AA low selfdischarge batteries of similar quality to Eneloop. Henry's has it on sale @ $39.99. It's much more portable than the Maha C9000. If you need one for traveling this is it.

Nap.


----------



## Borad

I used my old Rayovac Roughneck to light up a bracket that I had to photograph with my cell phone. test

(I have no idea how to edit out the extra "phone" above because it's not there when I try editing it out!)


----------



## mrlysle

Currently, where I'm working, staying at a hotel. Heck of a storm went through night before last, knocking out power all over town. Ceiling bounced my PD31 most of the evening to finish my paper work, etc. Used it in the bathroom to shower also. Probably have at least a dozen of my lights with me including obviously, spare 18650's, Eneloops, Cr123's and my various chargers to keep everything working. So when the power went out, I wasn't the least bit concerned, until my laptop died! lol


----------



## radioactive_man

mrlysle said:


> Currently, where I'm working, staying at a hotel. Heck of a storm went through night before last, knocking out power all over town. Ceiling bounced my PD31 most of the evening to finish my paper work, etc. Used it in the bathroom to shower also. Probably have at least a dozen of my lights with me including obviously, spare 18650's, Eneloops, Cr123's and my various chargers to keep everything working. So when the power went out, I wasn't the least bit concerned, until my laptop died! lol


 
A diesel generator should be part of every serious flashaholic's EDC.


----------



## Ian2381

woodentsick said:


> And....was it? :nana:


 
Nope, Its a Nitecore D10.


----------



## parnass

I used a new 55/6 lumen Inova X1 flashlight to see the merchandise inside a dark display cabinet at a local pawn shop.


----------



## Illum

parnass said:


> I used a new 55/6 lumen Inova X1 flashlight to see the merchandise inside a dark display cabinet at a local pawn shop.



Last time I did that the shopkeeper tossed out offers for my flashlight


----------



## Lumenocitor

Late night at the range had myself and four of my buddies stuck picking up brass in the pitch black of night. Good thing I just happened to have enough lights for all of us. They don't make fun of my addiction anymore.


----------



## Monocrom

Pulled my AA, polished, SS Maratac out of my County Comm XL BOB so I could see my windshield while I cleaned it.

(Rain-X normally works great, but their combination Rain-X formula + car window washer fluid doesn't.) I keep a small squirt bottle loaded with water in my trunk. I parked on a very dim side-street as I went to grab a snack at a 24-hour shop. Came back to my car, decided to clean the windshield. (Safe neighborhood, even at night; plus no one else was on that street.) Grabbed the little light, put it on medium-mode, shined it on my windshield, and was able to see in order to make sure I was cleaning it properly.

Down the road I'll likely order an aluminum version of the AA model from County Comm. (Even on that dim street, I could see that it was too nice to just leave sitting in a BOB mainly intended for emergencies.)


----------



## Xacto

Used my Thrunite Scorpion V1 on a medium setting to illuminate our bedroom while I finally stored the long-sleeve shirts for the next autumn and pulled out the last short-sleeved shirts for the summer. Used the Scorpion since I wanted to evaluate for myself if I can live with the UI of the V2 or if I should wait for a used V1.
I am in for a second Scorpion - one for use, one for the collection/spare parts after the warranty.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Hondakilla98

I used my ld10 on low to check ID's, on high to check the parking lot, and on strobe to mess with the dj. I work as a bouncer.


----------



## scout24

V10A under my son's car to light up the catalytic converter while using oxy-acetylene torch to cut exhaust off... Cat back in the driveway is no fun.


----------



## KBliss

Used my Olight I15 to inspect inside a aircraft fuel tank


----------



## radioactive_man

Used my RRT-0 to illuminate a rash around a possible tick bite. I took a picture of it with a ruler next to it, so I can check if the size changes. I shall refrain from posting pictures of my groin :laughing:

I know the CRI geeks around here will probably tell me, that I need a high CRI light for medical inspection, but I only need to keep track of the size and shape, mmmkay?


----------



## Samy

radioactive_man said:


> Used my RRT-0 to illuminate a rash around a possible tick bite. I took a picture of it with a ruler next to it, so I can check if the size changes. I shall refrain from posting pictures of my groin :laughing:
> 
> I know the CRI geeks around here will probably tell me, that I need a high CRI light for medical inspection, but I only need to keep track of the size and shape, mmmkay?



Same! I pulled a couple of ticks off myself after waking up in pain at 3am. Grabbed my Klarus ST20 and ducked under the covers and there it was, digging in between my toes! The other one I noticed later in the back on my head. I live in the bush where ticks are plentiful. My wife who was sleeping next to me didn't have any so I must be a tick magnet.

Cheers


----------



## radioactive_man

Samy said:


> Same! I pulled a couple of ticks off myself after waking up in pain at 3am. Grabbed my Klarus ST20 and ducked under the covers and there it was, digging in between my toes! The other one I noticed later in the back on my head. I live in the bush where ticks are plentiful. My wife who was sleeping next to me didn't have any so I must be a tick magnet.
> 
> Cheers


 
Steer clear of the ones that carry Borrelia burgdorferi.


----------



## EZO

Geez, this is weird timing. I just got an email alert about an update to this thread after literally _just_ getting off the phone with my doctors office about picking up a prescription for antibiotics after waking up last night to discover a bloated tick digging into my thigh. The little bugger apparently climbed all the way up my pant leg before he found a tasty spot.

OK, on topic here, I had a Quark AA Tactical with angle prism and diffuser lens by my bed and it was perfect for illuminating my leg to find the tick. I sometimes use this set-up in moon mode for dark adjusted vision late night field expeditions down the hallway.


----------



## radioactive_man

EZO said:


> Geez, this is weird timing. I just got an email alert about an update to this thread after literally _just_ getting off the phone with my doctors office about picking up a prescription for antibiotics after waking up last night to discover a bloated tick digging into my thigh. The little bugger apparently climbed all the way up my pant leg before he found a tasty spot.
> 
> OK, on topic here, I had a Quark AA Tactical with angle prism and diffuser lens by my bed and it was perfect for illuminating my leg to find the tick. I sometimes use this set-up in moon mode for dark adjusted vision late night field expeditions down the hallway.


 
If the radiation pressure from your light is not enough the blow the tick away, you need a new flashlight.

OT: I don't know if this counts as flashlight usage, but I tried illuminating the tick bite with my Olight M20S (w. diffuser) in order to take a picture, but the picture on the screen of my iPhone was all lines, so I guess the M20S uses PWM even on max. :thumbsdow


----------



## Cody Jansen

for one of my classes today we went to the computer lab to work on a project and one of my friends turned on a computer and a warning popped up that said cpu fan failure so i used my quark 123^2 on medium to look inside the case to see if i could see the fan but i could not so we took the side panel off and moved the fan a bit and it started up and blew dusk everywhere.


----------



## Hamaremon

I used my Ti Preon 2 to examine the inside of a paper-jammed printer at work and was able to return it to working order before my collegue could place a call to the repair service:twothumbs

It's always clipped to the breast pocket of my shirt, and most often mistaken for a "nice pen" :ironic:


----------



## Samy

radioactive_man said:


> Steer clear of the ones that carry Borrelia burgdorferi.


 

Apparently that's not found in Australia however I had to seek medical treatment the year before last for a large rash after ripping out a tick from my armpit. Worst rash I ever had had. I have since picked up a couple of sets of "Tick Twisters" and have never had the issue of 'tick regurgitation' causing infection since. I have also almost lost a couple of dogs from paralysis ticks but the tick twisters work every time. I can highly recommend the tick twisters, and a bedside light for when they bite in the night!

Cheers


----------



## radioactive_man

Samy said:


> Apparently that's not found in Australia however I had to seek medical treatment the year before last for a large rash after ripping out a tick from my armpit. Worst rash I ever had had. I have since picked up a couple of sets of "Tick Twisters" and have never had the issue of 'tick regurgitation' causing infection since. I have also almost lost a couple of dogs from paralysis ticks but the tick twisters work every time. I can highly recommend the tick twisters, and a bedside light for when they bite in the night!
> 
> Cheers



I always carry a tick remover that's shaped like a credit card: http://www.safecard.dk/safecard.aspx 

Now if only it had a built in LED light.


----------



## radioactive_man

Today I used my RRT-0 to impress the clerk in an outdoors gear store. I went to buy a headlamp (ended up with a Mammut Lucido TXlite) and we talked a lot about lights. I showed him my RRT-0. He promptly shone it in his eyes, and it was set to max. I told him that his store needs to start selling actual flashlights instead of Maglites and after seeing the Jetbeam, he agreed. Too bad he has no influence on those decisions (it's a chain store and he's a lowly clerk).


----------



## Samy

radioactive_man said:


> I always carry a tick remover that's shaped like a credit card: http://www.safecard.dk/safecard.aspx
> 
> Now if only it had a built in LED light.



That's pretty cool. Here are the tick twisters: http://www.ticktwister.com/info.html


----------



## jumpstat

Used my haiku to inspect piping works under lab tables at my project site.


----------



## ganymede

Nothing epic or dramatic, turn on my 17 year old maglite AAx2, chatted with my wife in bed then kissed her on her forehead before going to bed...


----------



## nbp

:kiss:


ganymede said:


> Nothing epic or dramatic, turn on my 17 year old maglite AAx2, chatted with my wife in bed then kissed her on her forehead before going to bed...




I used a hi cri clicky to check the levels in some bottles of waste acetonitrile from the HPLC in our lab. It had to be swapped out, good thing I looked.


----------



## radioactive_man

I went out after dark to find a geocache in an area close to a freeway. When I was on my way back to my car, I suddenly heard a loud clanging noise, and immediately fired up my Maelstrom G5 on max to check my surroundings. I found nothing. A few seconds later I heard again, a little fainter this time, so I checked again; still nothing. I concluded, that the cars on the freeway must have run over a piece of scrap on the freeway, and the sound must've been said piece of scrap hitting the metal crash barrier. It spooked me quite a bit, so I was really glad I had a good light with me.


----------



## dajab77

*Flashlight:*Novatac 120 P old school.
*Used*: To help my neighbor look at a return air duct in a house they are going to buy down the street from us. Also used it to see some interesting rocks and crystals another neighbor was showing us, that he picked up in AZ.


----------



## Xacto

Used the strike bezel on a Solarforce L2 yesterday to rip open the shrink wrap on the Tron: Legacy DVD, used a Fenix E01 for a late evening shower and will use a Solarforce L2 attached to a nice Watergun to tactically move into the cellar and replace a broken ceiling bulb. No one said the being 35 years old means you have to act serious in the dead of the night.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Felt a little wierd..but here goes: shaving in my darkened bathroom,using the flood lights of my new Black Diamond Storm to see where I was shaving.
(Thought I was going to slice my chin open shaving in the dark,but thankfully my new Storm's bright enough that I didn't cut myself once.)

Worked quite well,actually.Perfect flood of light.


----------



## Monocrom

Pulled off a Hat-Trick tonight.

First I used my *Dorcy 3-LED single-AA *to check on a sleeping, close relative. Then used the same light while preparing a hotwater bottle for them to help with sleep. 

Then used my *2D Eveready plastic model *tucked under my arm while preparing some late-night, beef-flavored, ramen noodles. (Didn't want to flick on the light in the kitchen and disturb my relative.)

Finally there was the ****-roach who nearly got away. Couldn't see him at all . . . until I grabbed my *Task-Force 2C model *I keep above my desk. Found the little bugger, and dispatched him.

The inexpensive lights I have scattered about my apartment see the majority of use. They're my work-horses, and they get the job done.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Once again my trusty High CRI Triple L2p was broken out to inspect an ATM, and helped me discover a mouse that thought it was better off as a $20 note. It wasn't :sick2:

Then, my 20-month old son and I were playing in his room with the light off. His torch is a 3D maglite with a Malkoff dropin that I've stuck an XM-L on. It's bloody bright, and runs forever. It's funny watching him try to maneuver it  but he loves it. When asked "What happens when you turn the torch off?" he replies "Dark!"

He uses it to check under his bed. I don't know what for, it's not anything we've taught him to do...

We also discovered that one of his plastic tea cups fits the end of the Mag perfectly and acts as a coloured diffuser. He likes to light the room up green.


----------



## DM51

mvyrmnd said:


> Once again my trusty High CRI Triple L2p was broken out to inspect an ATM, and helped me discover a mouse that thought it was better off as a $20 note. It wasn't :sick2:


But the mouse *WOULD* be better off as a $20 note. If it was $20, you wouldn't stamp on it and toss it in the garbage. :green:



mvyrmnd said:


> my 20-month old son... likes to light the room up green.


Clever boy! No doubt he has been listening carefully to you and thinks all mice are worth $20. He's using a good color light to look for $20 bills. 

LOL


----------



## mvyrmnd

DM51 said:


> But the mouse *WOULD* be better off as a $20 note. If it was $20, you wouldn't stamp on it and toss it in the garbage. :green:


 
I would have preferred that to having to remove what looked like spaghetti sauce from the gears of the note dispenser... Plus there's a 500w PSU there that was keeping it warm and smelly.


----------



## think2x

I handed a co-worker my Solarforce L2P with SINGLE MODE Linger Special because he said he needed a light to read the circuit board on the inside of an exit sign.
What can I say, I needed a laugh and I KNEW he would hold it right up on it when he turned it on. 

I could have just as easily given him an E01 or EZCR2w but where's the fun in that?


----------



## Cody Jansen

used my quark 123^2 to shine on the wall. no real use except to show myself once more why i love it.


----------



## smarkum

laid in bed last evening with two of my three girls and compared the color of the tints of "old Bluie" our Fenix 01, PD 20, Titaner AAA , and an led toy cat lite. They were most impressed with the color of the tint from the Titaner. . . It made me laugh. For whatever reason, that tint was quite PINK, at least in comparison to the others.


----------



## subwoofer

I used my Ultrafire with multi-tool bezel to illuminate a fence post ;-)


----------



## Acid87

subwoofer said:


> I used my Ultrafire with multi-tool bezel to illuminate a fence post ;-)



Can I ask why? Pretty damn cool though.

Used my Zebralight H31w to look under a bed for my bouncy ball. Im 24 and still play with bouncy balls deal with it.

Steven


----------



## subwoofer

Acid87 said:


> Can I ask why?


 
Actually, because that torch is so daft, it was just to see if it would survive being jabbed into a wooden post. It did


----------



## Acid87

subwoofer said:


> Actually, because that torch is so daft, it was just to see if it would survive being jabbed into a wooden post. It did



Sounds like a perfectly logical reason. Good to see people that are willing to beat the lumens out of their light. Nice pic too bud.


----------



## Dutchprep

It prevented me from stepping on the dog...again...
It's now almost 2am where I live, and I still have to do a couple of reports that are due tomorrow and friday. I Guess I'm going to see the sun go up. School is going to be a PIA tomorrow...:rock:


----------



## srfreddy

subwoofer said:


> Actually, because that torch is so daft, it was just to see if it would survive being jabbed into a wooden post. It did


 
I was sure it was photoshopped until I read that comment.


----------



## Siliconti

This may be sacrilege, but I used my Surefire M6 to prop up a fan.


----------



## LilKevin715

Used my Solarforce L2P to avoid being sprayed by a skunk.

I was walking along a dark street with only the dim moonlight to help guide my way. I barely noticed a dark outline on the blacktop that resembled a black cat. It took me a second or two to process the information in my head that I should stop. At this point I wish I had reacted sooner as I was about 40 feet away. I pulled out my L2 and illuminated the subject and immediately a "oh ****" comes out of my mouth. The skunk was already "locked and loaded" and was ready to fire; tail was up and pointing towards my direction. After illuminating the skunk it immediately scurries off away from the street and sidewalk. After the shunk is at least 100 feet away I decided it was safe enough to pass by. I could faintly smell the skunks firepower as the weapon was chambered and ready to go.

L2P + XP-G module: ~$40
Not smelling like rotten eggs: Priceless


----------



## subwoofer

srfreddy said:


> I was sure it was photoshopped until I read that comment.


 
I don't use Photoshop out of principal, so what you see is what was there


----------



## sjmack

Well, I used my new Jetbeam M1X to blind myself. :duh2:


----------



## ganymede

LilKevin715 said:


> Used my Solarforce L2P to avoid being sprayed by a skunk.
> 
> I was walking along a dark street with only the dim moonlight to help guide my way. I barely noticed a dark outline on the blacktop that resembled a black cat. It took me a second or two to process the information in my head that I should stop. At this point I wish I had reacted sooner as I was about 40 feet away. I pulled out my L2 and illuminated the subject and *immediately a "oh ****" comes out of my mouth.* The skunk was already "locked and loaded" and was ready to fire; tail was up and pointing towards my direction. After illuminating the skunk it immediately scurries off away from the street and sidewalk. After the shunk is at least 100 feet away I decided it was safe enough to pass by. I could faintly smell the skunks firepower as the weapon was chambered and ready to go.
> 
> L2P + XP-G module: ~$40
> Not smelling like rotten eggs: Priceless



Great story! Lucky for you the skunk didn't pull its trigger when you open your mouth! :devil:


----------



## LilKevin715

I'm glad I had my L2P on me at the time (or any other decent flashlight). I shudder to think what would have happened if someone passed by without knowing a skunk was in their immediate vicinity. By then it would probably be too late:sick2:

Skunks have good sense of smell and hearing (probably heard my footsteps), but their vision is terrible and is limited to 10-15 feet at most. When I lit up the skunk it probably though I was a car approaching. From what I've read their effective range of fire is upwards of 15 feet.


----------



## KVoimakas

Used my Quark Mini AA R5 to find the rear door, open it, turn and almost run into the Cannondale, then escape the house unscathed.


----------



## EZO

Lost power for 15 hours yesterday as a result of fierce thunderstorms that blew through. I used a variety of lights that are stashed all over the house, everything from a Malkoff M61 powered 6P to a Solarforce L2M running an XM-L to a AAA Tank 007 703, a Quark Tactical and an old 5mm (6) LED lantern I built back in 1999. Finally cranked on the ol' generator so I could take a shower on a sweaty evening and keep the freezer cold but the flashlights were the workhorses of the night.


----------



## Teobaldo

The weekend I used it to light a walkway of the house where my brothers needed light for perform an arrangement in the ceiling.

Last week went walking and I looked at a 25-floor building with little light, that is almost abandoned since the earthquake of 2010 (was declared uninhabitable). I could not resist the temptation and I lit my Fenix PD20... and lit almost all the building and that of the side! It was a prank, it do not I be going to deny, and afortunadly than nobody realized.


----------



## Richub

I used my TK45 on low mode to see what was stomping around on my balcony.
Luckily it wasn't a burglar, but a big tomcat, I guess it was chasing a mouse or a rival.


----------



## aimxplode

subwoofer said:


> Actually, because that torch is so daft, it was just to see if it would survive being jabbed into a wooden post. It did



What kind of ultrafire is that, and where did you get the bezel? That looks awesome.


----------



## Ishango

Yesterday I went to see a part of the Grebbe Line, which is near where I live. We went to one of the forts with a guide to actually look into one of the forts. The main part was not lit and thus the guide had a flashlight on him. It was an unbranded (and unsightly  ) 2D incan light (judging by the size), which compared to a regular old-style mag was very dim.

So I took out my EDC Quark MiNi 123 S2 and, because it was nice to play with both, also my Quark MiNi AA. I lit up the rooms in the fort so that I myself, my gf, two mexican friends and the rest of the people could see a lot more of the room (let alone see where they were walking). It was nice to be able to see a lot more than I would have seen with only the dim light of the otherwise excellent guide.


----------



## lasermax

Working on my ham radio had a bad soder joint on the pl board used a surefire e1b to shine on the back side of board for closeup work


----------



## It01Firefox

While searching for a gremlin in the electrical system of my 31 year old VW camper I used my Zebralight H60w. I didn't want to drive it outside since it was raining 
I found the problem pretty quickly, it was also a bad solder joint at a pretty central point of the camping electrics. And I fixed it right on site.
Now I'm a happy camper once again.


----------



## tam17

Used my 9 volt neutral white floody to illuminate some pretty nasty stuff inside my baby boy's nose, and performed some maintenance work afterwards

Babies seem to be less irritated by a soft, flood light


----------



## Dave1

4 D Cell Maglight

Our two Cur dogs were barking last night at a coon or a cat. Didn't find it.

I need a good headlight.

Dave
Central Florida, USA


----------



## chenko

Used my neutral white Xeno E06 tonight to help freeing a bat we saved this morning from an otherwise unavoidable death by stomping.


----------



## nightcacher

Yesterday my dog got a slight squirt from a skunk at the dog park, today I brought my Armytek Predator to scope under some out buildings there to locate it. Had no luck spotting it today put sooner or later the little bugger is going to be seeing stars for a week or I will me smelling for two. yuck,yic, ackk


----------



## grayhighh

Use my surefire m3lt to see how bright it really is and see how far can it throw, also compare to my Lx2. Just new to CPF, so now every time i open my light are always very exciting.


----------



## DM51

brembo... your post has been deleted. As a first post, it had little to commend it. 

If you wish to ill-treat animals, you have come to the wrong place.


----------



## Richub

I used my TK35 on an outdoor party today... 

At 3 pm some really dark clouds drifted over and we all went to a party tent to hide from the coming rain. (which never came, btw) 
Once inside the tent I started to sneakily flash my TK35 randomly on turbo on the white tent roof.

I got a load of people waiting for the thunder, which never came. 
It took them over 5 minutes to realize it was just a flashlight. Heheheh. :devil:

Was the best fun I ever had from my TK35.


----------



## Monocrom

Richub said:


> Was the best fun I ever had from my TK35.



You made me smile.

(And not just because I have a TK35 on its way to me.)


----------



## KittenKat

I used my Streamlight stylus pro to check the barrel of my M1911A1 for obstructions after I had a squib load. No obstructions and the rest of my ammo functioned flawlessly. ^.^


----------



## Cody Jansen

did not really use it but on my quark 123^2 i keep tightened head on max and loosened at moonlight but i changed it to day to medium instead of moonlight because it has no use when it is daytime (i switch it back before going to bed.)


----------



## Lawliet

Being currently working as a gaffer there are countless spots shrouded in shadow but harboring something that needs to be inspected or manipulated.


----------



## DM11

Nothing to exciting. Use my Quark MiniX to light the way out to the car to get something out of the trunk.


----------



## Solscud007

Last night as my fiancee and I had just gotten into bed, we heard an awful crying sound. I thought it could be a baby in the upstairs apt but it could also have been a small animal. Sure enough it kept crying and then a loud cat like screaming sound. I thought the cat was being attacked by something. So my fiancee was worried that the cat could be hurt. So i grabbed my M6 and 6BL with ASP haha, and walked out into the parking lot of our apt (which is right infront of our apt door and there are a lot of trees surrounding the area. I saw a cat off in the distance about 50 yds. So i followed it. It ducked under a bush and looked ok. 

When i walked back I was shining my M6 and sweeping, mainly playing with the MN20 and 2x18650, I noticed two small reflections next to a parked car. I thought perhaps it was a reflection off of the parking lot cement bumpers. As I got closer, I discovered it was a smaller cat. the cat went under the car.

I guess the two cats were fighting. Love the M6 for the throw!!!


----------



## Gimmeabreak

I use my SF G2 LED every night for cell inspections, inmate checks and searches. Its simple, plenty bright for a semi lit indoor environment, and tough as nails.


----------



## SaturnNyne

The other night, a little after midnight, I was washing my hands at the kitchen sink when I saw some movement at the window. I looked closer and found a young little bird on the other side of the glass peering in at me like it wanted to come in. At first I was worried that it'd be spooked if I hit it with too much light or moved too close, but I found that it responded only with interest to whatever I did. I ended up right on the other side of the glass from it, lighting it with my high CRI Clicky and trying to get a closeup. It was opening its mouth like it wanted me to give it a worm, which I didn't have, so I slowly opened the window a little and dropped some bread crumbs next to it, but it wasn't interested in those. It flew up against the window a few times like it was looking for an opening, then it headed off into the night. Looking back, I almost wish I'd tried to bring it inside so I could see if it was alright and try to feed it, since it seemed to want to come visit.

Later I took the Clicky out into the backyard to look for any sign of it, but found nothing. Hope it was just being social before heading back to a cozy nest.





Sorry for bad photo, it's a screen capture from a video taken through a window covered in ocean spray grime. Anyone know what it is?





LilKevin715 said:


> Used my Solarforce L2P to avoid being sprayed by a skunk.
> 
> I was walking along a dark street with only the dim moonlight to help guide my way. I barely noticed a dark outline on the blacktop that resembled a black cat. It took me a second or two to process the information in my head that I should stop. At this point I wish I had reacted sooner as I was about 40 feet away. . . . After illuminating the skunk it immediately scurries off away from the street and sidewalk. After the shunk is at least 100 feet away I decided it was safe enough to pass by.


This reminds me of the reason I almost never indulge any urge to walk by moonlight these days. About four years ago, with a reasonably bright moon overhead, I went for a walk on the boardwalk of a nearby nature area. I like to see what's around me, so I normally have a light on whenever I'm out walking, but this time I gave in to some peer pressure. I thought of a friend of mine who always complained about my lights and insisted that it was much more enjoyable to just walk by moonlight. I decided to give it a try and shut off my ML1. It was very nice, until the bush I'd seen silhouetted next to the boardwalk suddenly jumped at me when I got near it. I jumped back, backpedaled about 20 feet while fumbling to get my light back on, then got the area lit up and saw what had happened. The skunk wasn't trying to come after me or anything, it just thought it would be funny to hide next to the path until I was about a foot and a half away before jumping up on the boardwalk and dashing across a foot in front of me. If I'd been looking the other direction, I possibly would have accidentally stepped on it or kicked it as it crossed. Now I remember this incident and almost always keep at least a little light burning.

I'm surprised your skunk ran off when illuminated; the ones in my area tend to be completely disinterested in what you're doing no matter how much light you put on them. A few months ago one even started to walk toward me when it saw my light; I had to yell at it to convince it to go the other way.


----------



## Monocrom

Dug out my old two-tone 2AAA [email protected] over the weekend. Surprised to find two alkie cells in it. Oops!

Thankfully they had not leak in the numerous months they were living in it. 

I had already tossed in a TerraLux LED upgrade into it before. (Not much of one. But certainly better than stock).

Used it tonight to walk to my car parked in the ridiculously dim parking lot next to the medical institute I attend. Then used it to check for spots on my windshield after getting home, before cleaning a few spots off my car.


----------



## Richub

Used my brand new Fenix TK41 to illuminate a few walls and rooms in my house.  After that I went for a little walk after dark with it, deeply enjoying the throw and pure white light. 

Putting on both the TK41 and TK35 simultaneously results in an insanely illuminated street. Not recommended when other people are nearby, btw. :devil:


----------



## parnass

Our area was under a tornado warning tonight. As the storm approached, I turned on a few scanner radios, loaded up my pockets with more flashlights and hung an ITP A3 upgrade light around my neck on a lanyard.


----------



## nbp

Used my Haiku to look under the sofa. I thought the dog had pushed a toy under there, but alas, there was nothing. Guess she was just being silly to be silly.


----------



## firelord777

Fenix TK20.

Didn't really use it, I just took of the grip and it looks awesome now!!! (I was really bored, until I turned on my TK41 5 minutes later)


----------



## dajab77

Flashlight:4 Sevens Quark123 Tactical
Used: to look in my friends gas tank. He was filling up the tank with a gallon container and the plastic spout fell in the tank. We were able to retrieve it using a variety of tools. Took ten minutes.


----------



## flashmenow

I'll play 

LEGO build XM-L on high.

Shined it through my fingers to see the flesh and bones, just like a little kid. :devil:

BTW 

:nana:












:lolsign:


----------



## genius5th

actually funny story, last night I was blinding myself, because the drop in had shorted out (loose wire) so I kept playing with the light until I got the LED working again. Oh blinding myself this morning to make sure the connection was still tight.


----------



## LilKevin715

Deja Vu all over again...

I must be the (un)luckiest guy around in my neighborhood, or that skunk really has a grudge against me. Saw it again in the exact same spot last night while heading home. Used the L2P again and like clockwork it scurried off away. Territorial skunk? Hopefully not..


----------



## Yakub's Monster

I actually used a blacklight flashlight, those really expensive $20 mini-flashlights. Yeah I used it outside to search for scorpions, have been having some run-ins with them scary when you have kids in the house.


----------



## Bigmac_79

The light bulb burnt out in our bathroom. Instead of replacing the lightbulb, I let my Gander Mountain light do a 200 lumen tailstand on the sink.


----------



## Monocrom

Couple of nights ago, I saw a stray cat near my car in the parking lot of a crappy BBQ diner.

Before heading home, I wanted to make sure I didn't accidentally run him over while backing out. Took out my lego SureFire E-series light (Black E2E body, Black KL1 head modded by Milky with an SSCP4 emitter putting out over 200 lumens, and an E2D tailcap [only available in Black]). Then used it to check underneath my car, as well as a dark spot near my car.


----------



## Rexlion

Played hide and seek with the grandkids. They always want a flashlight so they can hide in (or look into) closets. Sophia had to have my Quark RGB... on red strobe, no less.


----------



## ohio-roadking

used my preon 2 to find some latent prints on a flat screen today while processing a burglary scene,,,,best thing i carry in my shirt pocket is my preon!!


----------



## Ian2381

Used my Fenix LD40 to look at the flood outside and Zebralight H51 carrying some of my stuff to the attic.


----------



## Borad

I figured I could finally walk through a grass field at night (better for my occasionally bad feet than pavement) now that I have a good EDC. Turned out that it's not as dark as I thought but I found a golf ball in my path that I might have stepped on if I didn't have the light. Then I walked over an overpass, over a highway, and I couldn't see the steps on the far side so I turned it on again.


----------



## dajab77

Used my RA/HDS Executive 140 to help a fellow geocacher find a letterbox cache. 

The other night I ziptied my Jetbeam RRT-0 R5 Raptor*, *to my son's airsoft rifle to have a airsoft battle with him and my daughter. They ran but could not hide. Of course I went easy on them. Until they sneaked up on me and blasted me. Ouch!! Then they ran in the house.


----------



## radioactive_man

dajab77 said:


> Used my RA/HDS Executive 140 to help a fellow geocacher find a letterbox cache.
> 
> The other night I ziptied my Jetbeam RRT-0 Raptor to my son's airsoft rifle to have a airsoft battle with him and my daughter. They ran but could not hide. Of course I went easy on them. Until they sneaked up on me and blasted me. Ouch!! Then they ran in the house.


 
Best use of a Jetbeam light ever! Was it the 5 stage or the infinity version?


----------



## dajab77

radioactive_man said:


> Best use of a Jetbeam light ever! Was it the 5 stage or the infinity version?


 Infinity version. Rematch is scheduled for this Friday night.


----------



## BingoBongo

Hey!

I use a SUREFIRE E2e Teardrop with a warm White XPG-Tower Module (hi,med,lo).This Setup have a lot of Spill and little of Throw.
My first choiche for little searchings around and in the House.


PS: lovecpf and Im new here !!

Marc


----------



## Ishango

I received my 47's Preon today. I used it to play with and to navigate through the house while my gf was already sleeping.


----------



## Bigmac_79

Today I tossed an Arc AAA w/ blue LED into our inflatable kiddie pool for my son to play with in the water.


----------



## SlickSlabMcKnab

To blind myself temporarily. Just got my Streamlight Stylus Pro and Fenix LD10 in the mail. And to test it against my L2D LED I shined that in my face with its 200 also. Good times


----------



## Lightdadark

I run a large format printing press and there is not enough light in between the inking units to see the plates and blankets so I use a little Leatherman Monarch 300 to shed some light on the subject. That little torch is my EDC for work. It gets a lot of use.


----------



## Ishango

Lightdadark said:


> I run a large format printing press and there is not enough light in between the inking units to see the plates and blankets so I use a little Leatherman Monarch 300 to shed some light on the subject. That little torch is my EDC for work. It gets a lot of use.



Hmm, a printing press and darkness combined.... You aren't printing something green right? 

I myself used my Nitecore EX11 yesterday (and my new Preon I for fun) to find something in a dark closet (living in an appartment building we have a shared hall with some closet space as well, I needed something from the closet, but the hallway was not very brightly lit to actually see what I was looking for).


----------



## Lightdadark

Haha, no. The rest of the shop is lit up like a solar flare, it's just the narrow area in between the inking units that doesn't receive enough light.


----------



## Xacto

Spent the later half of the day in our basement, rummaging through many moving boxes full of unbuilt scale model kits looking for a few kits to sell to recoupe the money I spent last week on new Surefires.

Used a Surefire 6P host with a 4 mode Wolf Eyes drop-in and managed quite a few times to blind myself when firing the light up at 100% while being to close to the model boxes. Should have used my Thrunite Scorpion V1, but missing a good holster it would have been of little use.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Napalm

Just helped me to spot a snake in my mailbox. 

Nap.


----------



## Yohann

I used my Fenix PD30 R2 to inspect an auditorium for a million dollar asbestos
removal contract.

Worked out great against the dark ceiling with the potlights on even. Even better when I was in the projection room and turned off the lights  

I could see the beam neatly with all the dust in the air.

Now i have to wait for Canada post to deliver my IFE2 i ordered during the strike (silly me) and can't wait to try a R5 led. 

Cheers,
Yohann


----------



## Bigmac_79

Tonight I used my G2 LED to watch a coon skitter across our roof. I might need to get a hose mount for my G2.


----------



## JS_280

Used my new Jet Beam RRT-0 S2 with infinitely variable control to look inside a server case while swapping out hard drives.

Used my Zebra Light H51Fw to take the dog out to the bathroom last night.


----------



## Matt7337

Haven't posted here in a while! I used my Bitz Titanium at work late last night to illuminate the back of a server rack in order to locate and replace a patch cable.

The bright little sucker is still getting plenty of EDC use, and despite being clipped in the same pocket as my screwdrivers and other tools get shoved in on a regular basis during the day, it's barely marked. Tough _and _bright. I didn't even know how good a light I was getting when I bought it!


----------



## Richub

Used my TK45 on low to see what was stomping around on my balcony. (again )

This time it was a guy I've never seen before in my neighborhood. 
I told him to get lost and he gave me some lip. Switching the TK45 to turbo and reaching for my cell phone simultaneously made him leave pretty fast. :devil:

Trespassers and (possible) burglars hate light with a passion. Especially light that illuminates the whole block, so they get all the neighbors attention! LMAO


----------



## sleep creeper

Used my ultrastinger and strion led why my friend and I worked on his boosted prelude all night


----------



## palacial

*Re: What did you use your flashlight for today?*

30 some pages of using a flashlight as a tool. I'm impressed. Tonight I received a report of a bear wandering around one of our huge campgrounds. Messy campers have been leaving coolers and junk all over the place. I never found him but I used my issued G-2X Pro to search for eye shine. In the seat next to me, ready for action, sat my trusty but ancient blaze orange less lethal 870 w SF 618 . 

SF


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I _almost_ used my Trustfire SSC P7 yesterday when we had a few brief power outages. Does that count?


----------



## Helmut.G

PhotonWrangler said:


> I _almost_ used my Trustfire SSC P7 yesterday when we had a few brief power outages. Does that count?


Maybe you can claim having used the light for an hour of flashlight abstinence?


----------



## kramer5150

Lume charge every night before bed time (I can't believe I haven't posted this before)


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Helmut.G said:


> Maybe you can claim having used the light for an hour of flashlight abstinence?



Flashlight abstinence? Noooooooooooooooooooo... :laughing:


----------



## Acid87

Used my HDS to look in a cupboard for my parents good griddle pan to grill a steak. Tastes better when you've earned it working all day.


----------



## israellovesgear

flashlight:fenix pd30 r5
what did i use it for: i study somtimes 12 hours a day. 
one thing i do to make the studing more pleasent is to study outside.
i set down in the lawn table. its pitchblack where i live. pot my pd30 in a glass of water to keep it nice and cool, and face it up towards a white surface 2 meter above me.
the coming back from the white surface whas more then enought to make the studing expirience nice and bright. the flash light long battery light what good(2 hours on max with crappy ultrafire 3.0 batterys). 

very nice pd30. can wait for my pd31. and take the full power of the 18650 aw's



kramer5150 said:


> Lume charge every night before bed time (I can't believe I haven't posted this before)


 
great idea man. just tried it. :thumbsup:


----------



## JS_280

Just used my ZL H51Fw to take the puppy outside to the bathroom in the rain. She decided to play with the moths that were fluttering around in the grass while I stood there getting soaked...


----------



## brembo

2 year old chucked truck keys off the dock. Went diving with the BC40 to find em. No dice, water was deep, like 20 or 30 feet. I could see bottom for all of 5 seconds before having to return to the surface. BC40 didn't leak a bit at 15 feet depth. 3 of us tried several dives, so the light had some decent time at a good depth. I'm fairly impressed.


----------



## TyJo

Flashlight: HDS Rotary
Used For: Helping my Dad change some brake rotors. I don't know how I functioned without an EDC light.
Sidenote: kramer5150, I have a very similar Invicta. Do you have a recommendation for a reasonably priced (~$100-$300) automatic watch that is more accurate then the Invicta?


----------



## Marc999

ITP A3 Eos r5: tonight, I used this light to find a tree to urinate on. You really don't want photos do you?


----------



## Monocrom

TyJo said:


> Sidenote: kramer5150, I have a very similar Invicta. Do you have a recommendation for a reasonably priced (~$100-$300) automatic watch that is more accurate then the Invicta?


 
I'm not Kramer, but you'd have a very hard time doing better than an Orient Mako for a reasonably priced automatic watch with a great reputation for accuracy. Orient is based in Japan, and their movements are in-house. Only downsides are that the ones which come with the bracelet have hollow spring-bars that tend to bend, and the main distributor of Orient watches in America has developed a terrible reputation for customer service. First problem is easy to fix with aftermarket spring-bars. As for the 2nd one, PM me if you're interested and I'll be able to recommend an alternate dealer of Orient watches in America.

My black Mako was excellent until recently stolen by a low-life classmate at the medical institute I attend. I was actually testing it for accuracy at the time. It did very well, overall. No clue which one of them stole it. Graduation is in September. I'll be standing up there with a new Blue Mako, or perhaps a Pepsi Mako. But I'm going to make sure everyone sees my new Mako on my wrist.


----------



## kramer5150

TyJo said:


> Flashlight: HDS Rotary
> Used For: Helping my Dad change some brake rotors. I don't know how I functioned without an EDC light.
> *Sidenote: kramer5150, I have a very similar Invicta. Do you have a recommendation for a reasonably priced (~$100-$300) automatic watch that is more accurate then the Invicta?*


 
watch-talk on CPF... dont get me started (LOL)... First of all, that Invicta in my pic uses a Ronda quartz movement. In this price range quartz movements are _considerably _more accurate than automatics across the population. A typical quality Ronda, ETA, or Citizen / Miyota quartz movement in this price range will be in the ballpark of +/- 2-3 seconds every ~month. I have a Citizen eco-drive thats FREEKISHLY accurate on the order of +/- 1~2 seconds every 3.5 months. I sync all my quartz watches with an atomic G-shock that I set to auto-calibrate at 3 AM every day, so its very easy for me to see which are the most accurate.

So, generally, across a population of samples I can not think of an automatic in this price range thats going to be more accurate than that particular Ronda quartz Invicta.... mechanically its just not possible in this price range.

Personally I have had great results with Seiko. Their 7S26/36, as well as the box engine NH25A that they sell to other brands are very good/accurate movements. Not on par with quartz... but FAR accurate enough to get me to my appointments on time. I have heard/read GREAT things about the Seiko 4R15 movement used in the SPORK diver.

Orient is another brand you should consider. They use their own proprietary in-house movements, and my understanding is that they calibrate them to tighter than COSC standards. They have a good track-record overall for accuracy and reliability... although I personally have never owned one.

Another option is the Citizen Miyota 8215/8205 movement. These box engine movements are sold to probably hundreds of watch brands and used in watches ranging from $75 ~ $1000. Its a good work-horse movement... what you are paying for is the competence of the brand / watchmaker to calibrate it to a high degree of accuracy. Deep Blue is my fave budget watch maker that uses the 8215.

Towards the upper end of your price range you start getting into the ETA-2824 and Stellita SW200 swiss made automatic movements. These have a leg up on the fore-mentioned movements, with a higher heartbeat per hour. With their higher heartbeat, the balance wheel breaks up each second into smaller increments. This translates to a much smoother sweeping second hand. Although I do not know if these movements are more accurate than the fore-mentioned movements from Seiko, Orient or Citizen.

I dont believe you can get a "SWISS MADE" timepiece in either ETA or Stellita automatic fir under $300 though. So you primarily looking at brands like Android, Invicta, Deep Blue (perhaps) to use Swiss made movements and case/calibrate them in Asia.

Hope this helps!!! The best watch forum I have found is watchuseek... you can find me lurking there in the Seiko and Affordable forums.

later!!


----------



## TyJo

Thanks for the fast replies about the watches Monocrom and kramer5150. When I have some money I will definitely look into your recommendations. I know automatics aren't the most accurate but they appeal to me. You guys should start a thread in the Cafe or something so I won't have to join another forum......
Flashlight: All of them.
Used For: Reminding myself and my wallet that I don't need another hobby.


----------



## DM51

Let's keep this on topic, please. It's about what you used your light for today, not about watches.


----------



## Napalm

DM51 said:


> Let's keep this on topic, please. It's about what you used your light for today, not about watches.



With so many people complaining that 0.018 lumens is way too bright, these watches qualify as lights fer sure.....

Nap.


----------



## DM51

Napalm said:


> With so many people complaining that 0.018 lumens is way too bright, these watches qualify as lights fer sure.....


LOL, you have a point there; maybe they should post their watches in the 0.018 lumen thread?


----------



## Napalm

DM51 said:


> LOL, you have a point there; maybe they should post their watches in the 0.018 lumen thread?



I wouldn't do that, all those guys will be up in arms against the way too bright Seiko posted above ("please remove the Seiko pic from this thread it's blinding us not to speak of the extremely offending green tint get a warm high CRI low lumen watch you tasteless %$#@#"). 

Nap.


----------



## Stress_Test

brembo said:


> 2 year old chucked truck keys off the dock. Went diving with the BC40 to find em. No dice, water was deep, like 20 or 30 feet. I could see bottom for all of 5 seconds before having to return to the surface. BC40 didn't leak a bit at 15 feet depth. 3 of us tried several dives, so the light had some decent time at a good depth. I'm fairly impressed.


 

I commend your restraint for not tossing the 2-year-old into the drink as well! :thumbsup:


Last week, used my Quark neutral XP-E to inspect the surface of a composite panel. The lights were on in the high-bay area, but often they are inadequate when you need to really SEE something well.


----------



## kramer5150

DM51 said:


> Let's keep this on topic, please. It's about what you used your light for today, not about watches.


 

Certainly... sorry about that.


----------



## Napalm

kramer5150 said:


> Certainly... sorry about that.


 
I actually enjoyed your pics.

I submit that as long as they have phosphor/tritium/led light or anything luminous watches should be allowed :thumbsup:

Nap.


----------



## Cody Jansen

brembo said:


> 2 year old chucked truck keys off the dock. Went diving with the BC40 to find em. No dice, water was deep, like 20 or 30 feet. I could see bottom for all of 5 seconds before having to return to the surface. BC40 didn't leak a bit at 15 feet depth. 3 of us tried several dives, so the light had some decent time at a good depth. I'm fairly impressed.


 
excellent use of the light but may i ask why your 2 year old had your keys?


----------



## Monocrom

DM51 said:


> LOL, you have a point there; maybe they should post their watches in the 0.018 lumen thread?


 
My apologies as well, I had been up very late by then and simply wanted to help out a fellow CPFer. 

I must admit though that the lume from a Seiko Monster would certainly qualify as a back-up light. I think it would even be brighter than my Fenix E01.

I used my iTP A3 EOS to switch it off. Basically, I keep it on my keys. The head is a bit too smooth when twisting the light on and off. After completely untwisting itself in my pocket, I put the head back on, checked to make sure the head couldn't accidentally activate by pushing on it, then placed it aside. Went to bed. A few hours after waking up, I notice the light switched itself on! No clue how long it was on. Possibly hours. Nothing like draining a not-so-inexpensive lithium AAA battery. So, I switched it off.

Honestly, I'm now leaning towards small AAA lights that have a clicky switch on top, and a carry-clip. What good is the simplistic reliability of a twist mechanism when the light can twist itself on in a pocket, twist the head completely off, or switch on by itself? Issues I've never had with my Streamlight Microstream model or other AAA lights with a clicky switch.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

It's interesting that you can't charge up a GITD material with a green laser but you can with a blue one. This is due to the higher energy in the blue wavelength and the Stokes Shift principle. The charging energy has to be higher (shorter wavelength) than the radiated energy. That watch is actually being charged by the blue-to-uv wavelengths in the flashlight.

I have a bottle of Strontium-based GITD paint on my desk. Hitting it with a green laser pointer does absolutely nothing, but I can doodle on the jar with a blue laser pointer and leave a trail of GITD doodles behind.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I saw some fireflies out by the woods and I wanted to get a closer look at them. So I turned on my P3D on low, aimed it in their direction, and all of them suddenly stopped flashing!


----------



## OCD

I used my HDS 200 clicky to assist in removing the transmission on my truck to replace the clutch on Saturday. Finally ran down the original primary it came with to get the low battery indicator. Used it again Sunday night along with my MPP-1 to aid family in lighting fireworks and shine across the lake where we were shooting the fireworks off. Used the HDS again today to reinstall my transmission. Thought I had already ran the AWRCR123 dead as the light was flashing at me. Then I realized it was the auto-off stepping down.


----------



## Witnessonly

Quark RGB, At a local $150 a seat 'Ball/Dance' (I was there to shoot the event) the bands stage lighting was short a lead/cord for the front lights:fail:. I jokingly said to the event organizers that I had a spotlight in my pocket, they said "really?", I showed them what the RGB could light while perched on the foldback speaker, they went WOW! 

We chose Green to start the show with and Red to finish the evening off... I'd say 2+ hours of run time (2x fresh primaries) 

Obviously not an ideal solution, but I'm now a few favors up with the local chamber of commerce lovecpf


----------



## Xacto

Used a Solarforce L2m to illuminate the capture and transfer of two grashoppers from the bath to the balcony.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Ian2381

Used my zebralight sc50w to illuminate what my two dogs are fighting over.


----------



## grayhighh

Did not use it, cause i dont know where my LX2 go:shakehead


----------



## Mr Whippy

We are having a bit of a mouse plague in Victoria Australia. I have an old caravan that mice are getting into. I have been using my touch to look in all the cupboards under the seats and beds to try and see where these rodents are getting in.

Dave.


----------



## WYheard

Help one of my buddy with his late night BBQ and chase a racoon out of his back yard. (was kind of complicated the yard is delimited with fences.) And since i live in Canada I dont own a rifle to take care of pest animals.


----------



## Napalm

WYheard said:


> And since i live in Canada I dont own a rifle to take care of pest animals.



Actually you can own a rifle but you're not allowed to shoot the raccoons.

My only grip with the system is that I cannot sue the racoons for "cruelty against humans".

Nap.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Let's not get off track here. The thread title is, "What did you use your flashlight for today"?


----------



## Richub

Used my Fenix E05 today to illuminate the inside of a Personal Computer I was trying to fix. 
I couldn't fix it at first though, the case was so small you would need 8 inch (20 cm) long fingers to access the parts that needed replacing. 
Only after completely disassembling the whole PC I was able to replace the memory modules... F*** those small custom cases that make a simple task take almost 2 hours.

After that, I used that same E05 to check if a mouse that scared the living crap out of a co-worker was hiding under the fridge .  Didn't find it, though.


----------



## blah9

I went camping on Saturday night, so I used my TK45 for all sorts of stuff: wandering off, preparing food, setting up camp, etc. It was a great deal of fun. Just as has been said many times here though, I wish I had a headlamp. The TK45 was a little cumbersome to hold while also trying to work with my hands, so at times I put the LD01 on my cap to light things hands-free.


----------



## smarkum

Well I used my rotary to illuminate an outhouse with no lighting. None. No window. No holes in the wood from varmants, nothing. Upon illuminating the place I had to work a miracle so my girls would use the facilities. Then my 7yo wanted to hold the lite for "just a minute ". She immediately looked down the abyss and promptly lost her last three meals in about 2. 5 seconds. Then the rotary did a perfect tailstand while I cleaned the awful mess. Probably more than you wanted to know, but I was grateful for the tailstand and the ability to lower the lite level so easily. Less lite was better toward the end of that outing...:sick2:


----------



## Burgess

to Smarkum --

That post truly made me Smile !

Best of Luck (and health) to you, and yer' girls.


lovecpf
_


----------



## JS_280

Getting lots of use out of my Zebra Light H51Fw with the new puppy...

Used the light to take her out again at:

12:00 AM
1:30 AM
3:45 AM
6:00 AM









The neutral, floody beam of the H51Fw works wonderfully for these little nighttime/early morning trips. It lights up a wide area when held at shoulder height and definitely helps to avoid "presents" left behind by neighbors that don't clean up after their dogs... :sick2:


----------



## Lupercal

Well, I used my... hang on... MX somethingorother to go to the toilet this morning because I couldn't be arsed turning houselights on and off (it's just after the winter solstice here), and I used some other one to find ANOTHER one which fell off my desk down behind the TV. I also pulled out my old Scorpion just to see if it was as bright as I remember from years ago (it was. Helluva good cheap incan. Cost about $20 and still going 5 years on. Not bad for a museum piece.). 

Loop

Loop


----------



## Flying Turtle

Used my SC50w to check the drain pans on a freezer and refrigerator in the basement. They're both about 40 years old and the defrost timers are not reliable, so I must manually turn them to start defrosting every few days. I know I could spend a few bucks for new timers, but what fun would that be?

Geoff


----------



## YAK-28

just after lunch today a car/pole accident knocks out the power to fire station #2. back up generator inop. we use the station as a communication hub for phone, data and traffic signal. we show up with a temporary generator to power up the communication equipment before the small ups go down. can't see a thing in the basement as we pulled in a few extension cords in to get things going. glad to have my e2dl and my d mini vx ultra to keep thing from getting painful. as i left for work this morning, i thought i should bring my tk15 or tk35, but no it's going to be a bright sunny day...


----------



## scottyhazzard

Dazzled a patient in the ER with my JetBeam Pro 1 V3. Was winding up for a punch and lord knows what else but stopped to cover his eyes and de-escalated immediately. 3rd time this light has saved my from combat with a patient. I love that little light.


----------



## Samy

1) Used my Klarus ST20 on low to find my way to the toilet at 2am
2) Used my Klarus ST20 on high to find out what was banging around the front door at 2:04am. It turned out to be a Bandicoot eating pizza. We get them all the time:








3) Used my Fenix TK41 to find out what was making all the noise behind the house. It was a couple of male roos having a boxing match in the back paddock. Here's my backyard on most days:






cheers


----------



## EnduringEagle

Samy said:


> 1) Used my Klarus ST20 on low to find my way to the toilet at 2am


ok. WAY Too Much Information!


----------



## TyJo

Samy said:


> 1) Used my Klarus ST20 on low to find my way to the toilet at 2am
> 2) Used my Klarus ST20 on high to find out what was banging around the front door at 2:04am. It turned out to be a Bandicoot eating pizza. We get them all the time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Used my Fenix TK41 to find out what was making all the noise behind the house. It was a couple of male roos having a boxing match in the back paddock. Here's my backyard on most days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers


 
That is awesome (especially the backyard).


----------



## Samy

Oops i forgot:

4) Earlier before i went to bed, about 10pm, i made a cup'o'tea but i was too lazy to walk 6 feet to the light switch so i pulled the Klarus from my pocket, set it on the kitchen table on a medium mode to light up the kitchen. Probably cheaper than burning the AC light bulb anyway  Plenty of light with the flashlight!
5) When i was making my cup o tea i heard some noise on the back deck. I used the Klarus ST20 on high and it was just a possum on the back deck in the bird feeder eating the sunflower seeds. I havn't got a pic of the possum but you get the idea with a daytime pic:






6) While there i heard some scratching around and realised it was coming from one of the nestboxes i placed in the trees in the backyard. The Klarus didn't have the throw needed so i went in and grabbed the the TK41 and BOOM instant light onto the nestbox and a little Rosella Parrot stuck his head out as if to say "bugger off we're sleeping here!" Another daytime pic to get the idea:







I bought the TK41 because a few months back i had a pack of wild dogs hanging around at night. Since the TK 41 came along the dogs havn't been back and finding out what all those night time noises in the backyard are is quite entertaining.

cheers


----------



## blah9

Thanks for the pictures! I hope to one day move to a more rural area to be able to experience things like that at night. Today the only thing I got to do with my lights was shine them around the house for fun as I was getting ready for bed. Hopefully there will be a few more fun adventures this weekend though!


----------



## Bigmac_79

At 2:38 AM I got to use the red LED option on my Gander Mtn tactical light to search for my son's teething medicine, so I wouldn't ruin my night vision and would be able to administer the medicine without turning on any light in his room, which would wake him up further.


----------



## mvyrmnd

In my most masculine moment of flashaholism to date, I was with my mum and my son at a wool mill here in town, and the fluorescent lighting was so bad we she couldn't tell navy blue and black apart.

Out came my freshly High-CRI modded Ti Quark AA, and BLAM! It was black!


----------



## jumpstat

I did a runtime test with AW's R123a black tops on my Haiku XP-G. Got around 42 minutes until the batts shuts down on high. Not bad at all.


----------



## Larbo

Went exploring the twin 1100 foot long Manunka Chunk Tunnels, was very foggy in side and had to keep headlamps and torches on a low power setting, also was a nice 60 degrees inside.


----------



## DM51

LOL, love the "Zombies" sign painted there - perfect! You should post that pic in one of the zombie threads running atm.


----------



## ebow86

Ok that's just damn spooky. Only way I would go into that thing would be with a surefire beast in one hand and 44 mag in the other


----------



## EnduringEagle

ebow86 said:


> Ok that's just damn spooky. Only way I would go into that thing would be with a surefire beast in one hand and 44 mag in the other



Put the surefire on a shotgun.


----------



## EnduringEagle

My family did a "make it or break it" marathon so I cleaned and lubes all my lights. How sad is that?


----------



## Larbo

I did have one of my HID lights with me but never turned it on, most of the tunnel was way too foggy, even a quark on high was too much at times. :huh:


----------



## Burgess

Sounds like a GREAT place for a CPF get-together ! ! !

At NIGHT ! ! !
lovecpf


Phase 1: use ONLY yer' single-5mm LED flashlight


_


----------



## tam17

Well, no creepy old tunnels & zombies over here, just a heat wave and mundane everyday tasks... Had to fix swing motor on a stand fan, holding a diffused E01 between my lips. Job only half way done, little bugger started to drop out of regulation. Worked for a while under the dim light, sweating and cursing, and finally decided to change battery...

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## Walkerdark

The same as yesterday and the day before... nothing, up and over here, there are only 5 hours or so of darkness, 10.30 pm to 4:00 am, and thoses hours are within my bedtime....


----------



## EnduringEagle

Let's see. Yesterday was weapon cleaning day so the Quark came in VERY handy. My son and I watched GI Joe on Netflix and I set the quark to Beacon mode and torturered him for a while. That was worth some battery power? Don't you think?


----------



## Napalm

Watering some 40 roses bushes late at night.





First, the heat wave took me by surprise, I should have known better.

Second, I ran out of duct tape and had to use alu tape.

How's that for complete, utter, totally irresponsible unpreparedness?

Nap. 

BTW. does anyone make Picatinny rails for watering gear? :naughty:


----------



## Xacto

Napalm said:


> BTW. does anyone make Picatinny rails for watering gear? :naughty:



Not quite a Picatinny, but it should work with your setup. Sure some US or Canadian dealer has something similar to offer.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## scottyhazzard

Used my JB Pro-1 V3 to find a vein on a heroin addict who himself had given up trying to find veins and was injecting into muscle. Worked like a charm and found a little vein by his triceps. $10 bucks says his next purchase after more heroin is a flashlight.


----------



## Satanta

Used mine to figure out where the puddle of cat pee was I'd just steppped in barefoot early this A.M. in the dark hall with dark wood floors.... :shakehead


----------



## ScottFree

Navigating my way around the warehouse of the supermarket I work in during a power cut. I was in the chiller at the time checking best before dates in the chiller when the power went and found myself in total darkness. I was OK but found myself official light-bearer and hero to females in the store ;-) since the only lights that we had there were cheap lanterns and iPhones. 

Proud to say, I probably gave Henry some more business. The light I had on me was a new EDC Tactical 200 and some fellow colleagues were impressed. Got the rotary on order when the next pay check arrives.


----------



## EASTWOOD

A few days ago, I completely annoyed about 15 teenagers who had congregated in one of the parking lots of the facility where I work as a night shift security guard. It was about 2am. I was patroling inside a building when I passed a window and noticed them in the lot. Normally, I would walk up to them and tell them to leave. However, they were about 150 feet away and a few of them were riding on the trunklids of cars that were being driven in reverse circles by their idiot buddies. Not wanting to witness some kid get killed right in front of me, I opened the window and gave them a short burst of the strobe mode from my modded mag (it has a 5 mode XM-L drop-in). It definitely got their attention. Without any swearing or hesitation, they all walked/drove away. I never even said a word to them. Originally, I thought that "disco-mode" was gimmicky when I got the module. Turns out, it's teenager repellent!


----------



## sORe-EyEz

i used my E2L single-mode Cree to signal to my dentist if i feel any discomfort when my wisdom tooth is being extracted. 

no strobing singal = i am good 
strobe = pain or discomfort 

worked pretty well, maybe better than trying to talk with the tools tugging at my teeth. :shrug:


----------



## Richub

I got a mail from a friend last weekend if I owned a worklight. If yes, could he borrow it to replace the lighting setup in his basement? 
He had to turn off the power completely do do this, but that would leave him in complete darkness down there... 

I don't own a worklight, but I told him I could help him out nonetheless.

I went there with my Fenix TK35, LD40 and TK15, I put the TK35 on high in a clamp pointing at the ceiling to illuminate the whole basement, and the other two lights were used if and where we needed them.
This got the job done as if it were daylight in that basement.  

After that my friend told me he finally understood what my powerful and expensive flashlights could be useful for. In the past he often stated that I had to be somewhat crazy to spend so much money on flashlights.
He is even considering purchasing a LD40 or LD25 for himself now.


----------



## Southpawtact

sORe-EyEz said:


> i used my E2L single-mode Cree to signal to my dentist if i feel any discomfort when my wisdom tooth is being extracted.
> 
> no strobing singal = i am good
> strobe = pain or discomfort
> 
> worked pretty well, maybe better than trying to talk with the tools tugging at my teeth. :shrug:


 

I LOVE this idea! I might try that during my next dentist visit.


----------



## radioactive_man

Used my Maelstrom X7 to look behind the books on the lower book shelves. My sneaky little 21 month old son likes to hide stuff there. This time I found a plastic 9mm cartridge box (Empty. I live in the land of the unfree and babysat, so I never keep ammo in the house) and a CD, both of which were missing from my home office. I used the Maelstrom on max, because I totally needed 480 lumens of screaming white light to search for stuff in broad daylight 

I also used my 5-stage RRT0 R5 to clean out my glove compartment (this was after nightfall, so I actually needed the light). Stage 3 lit up the entire compartment without dazzling me completely. A trip to Cologne tends to litter the entire car with candy bar wrappers and stuff, and the glove compartment was no exception.


----------



## DM51

sORe-EyEz said:


> signal to my dentist...
> 
> no strobe = I am good
> strobe = pain...


I'm not sure I would do that, as I doubt my dentist would appreciate being hit by 500 lm from 2 feet, especially when he's wearing magnifying lenses to assist his vision. In fact, I reckon

strobe = mad dentist = bad idea
blinded dentist = pain x 10 when his drill slips and makes a new hole in the wrong tooth :green:

LOL


----------



## Monocrom

Used my 2AAA LED Energizer Inspection light to get a good look at my driver's side door. A very tiny scratch. Barely noticeable. (Huge advantage of owning a Silver car.) There was also a bit of mild gunk on it. Took the car in yesterday to get its 15,000 mile tune-up. (Likely where the mild gunk came from.) Found out that the guy who nornally takes care of me is no longer with the dealership. Neither is the other guy who was also pretty good. Service manager was given the boot too. Three new guys. Customer service not quite as good as it used to be. Not horrible either. But a notch or two below where it was. I miss Frank.


----------



## dajab77

Went to visit the in-laws tonight and decided to see how much of the Franklin Mountains we could illuminate with my JB RRT-2 Raptor. They were impressed. Great time showing off this light.


----------



## kramer5150

Just got back from a night time jog around the neighborhood.
6P-Malkoff M60
H501


----------



## mega_lumens

I used my SF Z2/M60 in a massive volunteer search effort for a missing 9 year old boy today . Tomorrow will be day 3 of the search efforts. I gave my friends my Streamlight ProPolymer and a SF C2.


----------



## Monocrom

mega_lumens said:


> I used my SF Z2/M60 in a massive volunteer search effort for a missing 9 year old boy today . Tomorrow will be day 3 of the search efforts. I gave my friends my Streamlight ProPolymer and a SF C2.


 
Prayers shall be sent for a happy resolution and recovery.


----------



## lasermax

Ahha well i was walking home from work at about 1:00 am. Had my surefire m6 and it was raining; boy this was fun me and my m6 in the rain it was awesome shining that cannon in the rain WOW !!!


----------



## sORe-EyEz

Southpawtact said:


> I LOVE this idea! I might try that during my next dentist visit.


 
yeah, i might work for regular dental visits. just happen that my E2L on on my belt holster so the idea just crossed my mind. 



DM51 said:


> I'm not sure I would do that, as I doubt my dentist would appreciate being hit by 500 lm from 2 feet, especially when he's wearing magnifying lenses to assist his vision. In fact, I reckon
> 
> strobe = mad dentist = bad idea
> blinded dentist = pain x 10 when his drill slips and makes a new hole in the wrong tooth :green:
> 
> LOL


 
huh, the E2L single stage Cree is only 45 lm, its the version with the constant 9hr runtime. 

the dentist is looking at my teeth (or mouth) at that time & the light was at my chest level. it wasn't a blast of lumens directly into the eyes. the light above on the dentist's chair was also switched on, so i guess 45 lm isn't that blinding.


----------



## OCD

Well I didn't get to use it, but.....

While going through the metal detector at the local court house, put my keys, Maratac AAA and HDS 200 in the little basket. After walking through the metal detector, I turned around just in time to see the officer turn the business end of the HDS up towards him and turn it on! His response was "wow that's bright!" All I could chuckle to myself. Good thing for him preset A is only 45 lumens, not the full 200!


----------



## 2many

Sunwayman v10r ti to track down a gas line in a crawl space.


----------



## Tolip

I'm a medical student and use my Preon 2 Black Edition every day in the hospital


----------



## Helmut.G

just did a runtime test on my new Surefire 9AN Commander.
battery #1: 5 min
battery #2: 18 min


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Standing behind a fellow working on some telecom wiring in a dimly lit area. I pulled out my P3D, set it to high and turned it on, aiming over his shoulder at the wiring. I got a "Wow - thank you!"


----------



## mvyrmnd

A workmate was repairing a printer, and came the usual call - "Hey you got your torch on you?"

Then later last night took my High CRI modded Ti Quark AA on a nighttime geocaching run. Let me tell you, the High CRI emitter makes every bit of difference when hunting tupperware in the bush!


----------



## smarkum

bought some pvc tubing from a resale store, drilled some holes every few inches, connected them together for a very cheap gerbil playland. Used my Rotary and my Haiku to shine in the drilled holes to spot where the little rodents (i mean pets) are. The girls LOVE it. I'm assuming the gerbils do too . . .


----------



## Xacto

Used my Surefire L1 the other night to extradite a grasshopper from the bathroom and later to shove a spider of the window frame and out of the window. I never squashed an insect intentionally in my life and it was too late fire up the vacuum cleaner.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## newless

I was fishing last night and heard two barred owls screaming up a storm at each other. If you've never heard one they are loud and scary at night in the woods.
I seen the two to my left land in a tree. I used my Fenix Tk21 to light the tree up from a distance and they both took off. Probably blinded for the rest of the night.
That's the first time I've used the TK21 away from city lights and with no moon out. I was floored by the output. The big wide beam is awesome to get around in the woods at night.


----------



## scottyhazzard

Showed my daughter & her friends crawdads and frogs then showed them how to catch the bullfrogs using my JB 1 V-3 to daze the frogs & tadpoles.


----------



## tel0004

I was at my job, doing an event at a hotel. I loaded some stuff in a large closet, and there was plenty of light. Then late at night we had to get the stuff out. I couldn't find a light switch on the wall, but I did have a swiss tech keychain flashlight on me. It got the job done, but I was really wishing my Martac AAA that I ordered last week had arrived.


----------



## EnduringEagle

I took my daughter to see the new Harry Potter movie. Used my quark on moonlight mode to check my watch.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

I used my Thrunite Neutron 1C to track down a missing ghost crab in my aquarium and also to disorient a gnarly suckerfish that was trying to drown my turtle.

Shao


----------



## derek75

Inspected erosion on a wing to fuselage fairing........It was bad.........so says 4Sevens AA^2


----------



## HotWire

I built new HD battery cables on my car. I crimped the lugs and installed military style battery terminals. + and -.


----------



## Helmut.G

Last night I dreamed I won a Leaterman Wave and a Leatherman 2AA flashlight in some contest. Just looked that up and there actually *IS* a light like that, the Monarch 500.
The Wave was black anodized and looking way better than the one I own.

Also used my Sunwayman V10R aluminum to check the alarm clock display if dreaming doesn't count.


----------



## Bigmac_79

I used my flashlight to find my other flashlight that rolled under the bed.


----------



## sween1911

Got into work today, say my hello's, sit down and look at the docking station on my desk.... the docking station for my laptop that I left at home. DOH! I asked around and fortunately there's an extra PC in another cube. I haul it over and set it up on my desk for today, fish a spare powercord out of my desk drawer and slide it down the cord hole into the darkness under my desk. Get down on my hands and knees, Surefire L1 in my mouth, and find the cord and plug it in.

Geez, I didn't even get to 9am today without my light!


----------



## Ian2381

Used my Solarforce L2 w/ XM-L dropin to view my hand XRAY.


----------



## radioactive_man

Ian2381 said:


> Used my Solarforce L2 w/ XM-L dropin to view my hand XRAY.


 
Didn't know there was an X-ray version of the XM-L out.


----------



## DM51

Ian2381 said:


> Used my Solarforce L2 w/ XM-L dropin to view my hand XRAY.


 
Ouch. All that tritium we can see in your 4th finger must have made the metacarpal a bit brittle.


----------



## Ian2381

DM51 said:


> Ouch. All that tritium we can see in your 4th finger must have made the metacarpal a bit brittle.


 
lol


----------



## Napalm

My watering of roses late at night seems to have established itself into a routine practice.

For those not knowing, our climate here seems to be a combination of Florida with Alaska. Not an average of them, but 6 months of one followed by 6 months of the other.

Nap. :hairpull:


----------



## AaronCoady

Finding an AR spring!


----------



## Lightdadark

I used my modded AA 
Mini Mag to scare a cane toad out of the garage. He wouldn't go into the light so I just kinda corralled him with the beam. I lightswept him out the door.


----------



## Monocrom

Ian2381 said:


> lol


 
I'm guessing something fell on your hand? Perhaps a SureFire Beast II with the rubber bumpers removed.


----------



## Helmut.G

Monocrom said:


> I'm guessing something fell on your hand? Perhaps a SureFire Beast II with the rubber bumpers removed.


 any good light can survive with rubber bumbers. the Beast can _without_ :naughty:
must've been something different.


used my new thrunite scorpion neutral to replace the fat filter in the extractor hood in the kitchen. could've easily done that with 200 lumens but since it's replaced my old eagletac T10L2C (2xCR123/1x18650 w/ XR-E) neutral as my big EDC I had some nice output for the task.


----------



## EnduringEagle

AaronCoady said:


> Finding an AR spring!



Did you find it? What kind of AR?
(used my quark to clear paper shards out of a sensor in a printer)


----------



## nbp

Used my Mule XM-L for some IT work under a cabinet. (Note: I'm not in IT)

IT kid came to replace a power supply today on a PC in the lab. I went to use the PC, and found that although it was working, it wouldn't talk to the FTIR spectrometer. I suspected he left some network cable unplugged. 

I was right. Flooded the cabinet with lovely Muley goodness, found the cable, plugged it in, Voila! everything was working. I should really be paid more for my many skills. oo:


----------



## JS_280

Took the puppy out around 11:00 p.m. last night to use the bathroom and used my Zebra Light H51Fw to light up the yard. After she finished I let her play some while I played around a bit lighting up the woods with my Solarforce L2 aspheric. Used the ZL again around 4:00 a.m. to let her back out.


----------



## Satanta

Had to go out at O'dark thirty and peel the wifes cat off the pavement in front of the house.

Narrow road with ditches on both sides as well as mailboxes-everyone I've observed rides the middle so the thought is someone intentionally plastered the cat as it was less than a foot off the front drive.

Gonna be a hot day to dig in this clay soil. :/


----------



## tel0004

None of the lights in my house were on, so I spent 10 minutes walking around the house, using my Martac AAA to light the way.

The electric worked just fine, but the light just arrived today, so I wanted to play with it.


----------



## Helmut.G

tel0004 said:


> None of the lights in my house were on, so I spent 10 minutes walking around the house, using my Martac AAA to light the way.
> 
> The electric worked just fine, but the light just arrived today, so I wanted to play with it.


many around here do this even when they haven't got a new light and haven't got a power outage in years :devil:


----------



## EnduringEagle

Satanta said:


> Had to go out at O'dark thirty and peel the wifes cat off the pavement in front of the house.
> 
> Narrow road with ditches on both sides as well as mailboxes-everyone I've observed rides the middle so the thought is someone intentionally plastered the cat as it was less than a foot off the front drive.
> 
> Gonna be a hot day to dig in this clay soil. :/



Sorry about the cat. Some people need to be cat food.


----------



## scottyhazzard

EnduringEagle said:


> Sorry about the cat. Some people need to be cat food.


 
So sorry for you and your lady. The young man that I was 25 years ago is almost a polar opposite to the man that I am now. It kills me & fills me with shame that I would run over cats on purpose when I was 16- 17 years old. It is nO consolation but I hope that the kid that did this to you comes to feel as bad about what he has done as I do today. My heartfelt apologies for being such a jerk as a young man.


----------



## ajl

There was a 30 minute area-wide power outage last night in the central part of Gainesville, Florida. One of the web comments from the report of the local paper: "It was like ghost town with people walking around shining flashlights in their face. it was really dark."


----------



## think2x

Used my Zebralight H501w while changing out lights in a pitch black room.


----------



## Davis

I used my combo laser 8 LED to walk around the house at night without turning on lights and waking people up and on my nightly walk.


----------



## firelord777

Helmut.G said:


> Last night I dreamed I won a Leaterman Wave and a Leatherman 2AA flashlight in some contest. Just looked that up and there actually *IS* a light like that, the Monarch 500.
> The Wave was black anodized and looking way better than the one I own.
> 
> Also used my Sunwayman V10R aluminum to check the alarm clock display if dreaming doesn't count.



Wow, I dreamed that the Armytek predators that were supposed to arrive today, (but didn't because DHL lied that I wasn't home, and I spent the whole day home, called them, said they'll deliver tommorow), arrived and I had fun and were super cool looking.

Hope they arrive tomorrow, I have to do a review on them comparing the smooth and OP reflectors.


----------



## Ishango

Helmut.G said:


> many around here do this even when they haven't got a new light and haven't got a power outage in years :devil:


 
True. I'm guilty of doing this. Although I often use it for a legitimate reason. My gf and myself live in her not too large apartment. When she goes to bed early and I stay up a bit later, I usually turn the lights of except for a little light to see my keyboard. I then walk around the house using my flashlights on low or medium modes whenever I need to, so my gf's sleep isn't interrupted.


----------



## Launch Mini

Spent a week at the cabin, so what we used them for
Spelunking, everyone was glad they had my lights ( Surefire T1A x 2, SPY007, Haiku, and a couple Zebra headlights)
SPY007 on the Gorilla pod for lighthing the cabin a night for playing cards & Illuminating the shower ( not peeping, so the guest could shower with some light),
Reading at night.
Walking the dogs ( I assume I scared all the bears away with the lights, but I think there were none to start with).
Crawling under the cabin to fix the water line...


----------



## Richub

Used my TK35 to annoy a friend today. 

While he was pouring himself coffee, I flashed my TK35 at him. He looked around where that light was coming from, and put some milk in his coffee. *flash 2* 
Again he looked around, saw nothing, and put sugar in his coffee. *flash 3* 
Now he quickly turned around to me, suspecting something. I asked him with a grin: "Are you beginning to see The Light?" (he is a minister in a local church) After that, I showed him my TK35. 

He laughed out loud, but he showed no further interest in my flashlight.


----------



## Napalm

Mhhh speaking of pranks.... my fav is to sneak near someone's cubicle and strobe towards the fluorescent ceiling light. They have a deep alu grid so it's not at all obvious where the light comes from - it appears like it's the fluorescent tubes behind the grid that went nuts. Then watch him how he gets annoyed, looks at the ceiling light several times, trying to decide if he should just turn it off, try to fix it himself or call facilities. 

nap.

P.S. And since we have a record heat wave here today, I predict some late night watering in the garden at LED light.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Lost power last night so I fired up our Ray-O-Vac Sportsman LED lantern (300+ lumens) inside, and I used my TrustFire SSC P7 to walk around outside and inspect the power transformers and downleads on the pole. That TrustFire really punches through the night air.


----------



## scottyhazzard

4 days camping at Silverlake in California with my wife and daughter and our friends and their two girls. Used my Zebralight H501w to light the camp kitchen, illuminate a late night tent assembly and provide area lighting when clipped to rope over-head. Awesome little light, lot of raves from friends and the wife that spoils me by buying my lights. Used my JetBeam Pro 1 to signal with the strobe during daytime. Found a nursery of little trouts and showed the girls the fish using the JB 1 under water to the amazement of the girls. My friend bought a stock 2D Maglite at the suggestion of an out door store. Poor guy, what a joke that Mag Light. After seeing the benefit of the two lights that I have, my buddies wife is pushing him to return the Mag and go in with me on some lights.


----------



## Davis

Used my Maglite Mini with the TLE-5EX upgrade that claims 140 lumens on my nightly walk. This thing is almost too bright if there is such a thing. If you aim the light close in total darkness the hotspot is very bright almost to the point of destroying your night vision so I aimed 20+ feet ahead or focused the beam to flood. I have a LightStar 300 on the way and I can’t wait to see how bright it is. Should be here tomorrow if the USPS tracking information is correct.


----------



## PharmerMike

I heard three transformers explode in my neighborhood minutes apart as power went out. I used my Solarforce L2 and Surefire G2 with Malkoff M60LL to navigate moving generator to patio and running extension cords.


----------



## KiwiMark

scottyhazzard said:


> My friend bought a stock 2D Maglite at the suggestion of an out door store.


 
But but but but . . . a stock 2D Maglite is just a host that you can turn into a ROP, surely?

I always take one of my 2D Maglites camping - much brighter than everyone else's LED lights and better light quality for the greens/browns of the bush. If I use my 3854-L bulb then I have 2 hours run time at 500 Lumen, for longer running needs I use an LED light at low or medium output. Every week I grab my 2D Mag ROP Low when I put the rubbish out by the curb.


----------



## scottyhazzard

Ahmen my Kiwi friend. That is precisely why I included that it was stock. I sent my buddy a link to the Mac's Customs for the 800 lumen drop-in there.


----------



## Slightly_bent_halo

Use my Stinger everyday to take my dog for a walk. Hate the battery life but can't beat the power. My wife does real estate closings at night so we keep one in the car so she can see house numbers.


----------



## EnduringEagle

Took the dog for a walk and found a couple of owls.


----------



## parnass

I used a Streamlight Stylus Pro penlight (48 lumen version) to shed light in a dark hall while an HVAC technician installed a new thermostat in my home.

I told the technician that I like flashlights and he said that he did, too, so I gifted him a Snap-On LED penlight.


----------



## Davis

The LightStar 300 came and on my nightly walk I was very impressed with the brightness and “light-up-ability”. I’ve also used it walking around the darkened house, checking out the backyard and looking up at trees.


----------



## scottyhazzard

Parnass, is there anything I can do for you? Mow you lawn for a Solarforce L2m? JK Like your style. Something that I would do and the wife would not understand.


----------



## JS_280

Walked around our warehouse at work testing out my new Solarforce L2T with single-mode XM-L drop-in. This thing is nice!


----------



## mattevt

Took my Q AA2 Tactical into an attic to help me run a cat5 phone line. I really need to get the fenix headband, but any "flashlight money" I have has been going to the lights themselves as my collection gets off the ground.


----------



## HotWire

The air conditioner in my car decided to blow only from the defroster (in July?). After searching the engine compartment with several different flashlights I found a broken plastic vacuum tube. I slipped a piece of black rubber tube over the ends, covered that with dual-wall shrink tubing with adhesive, and presto! I have cool air again!


----------



## EASTWOOD

Crudely used my mag as a baseball bat to swat a horsefly that wouldn't leave me alone.


----------



## Ishango

Last night I turned of the lights, walked into the bedroom and heard a thump in the bathroom. So I used my Fenix LD15 to see if I can find what had dropped. It was a plant hanging in the bathroom that came down.


----------



## smarkum

Used my Mule to light the pages as my 7yo read several books to me. She prefers to read by flashlight. (me too!)


----------



## QuiapoBoy-234

My powerful LED Flashlight is used to check home surroundings/perimeter at night before going to bed. Sometimes even during middle of the night when some abnormal sound is heard outside.
I have a LED headlamp that I used when repairing something that needed a directional light for me to see it clearly, going inside the ceiling to check for roof leaks, and the most memorable usage was when I join a group of mountaineers to climb the Mt. Pulag of Benguet, Mountain Province, Philippines.
Some of my flashlights are used during Power Failure and every night used to light my PC keyboard when using my PC in the room while my companions are already sleeping.



smarkum said:


> Used my Mule to light the pages as my 7yo read several books to me. She prefers to read by flashlight. (me too!)


----------



## JS_280

Got to use my lights a lot last night:

JetBeam RRT-0 S2 on "medium-ish" to look under the couch for the puppy's chew toy and ball
Zebra Light H51Fw to take the puppy out several times during the night to the bathroom
Quark AA^2 Tactical on "moonlight" from a distance to check on puppy in her crate

This puppy has managed to justify quite a few lights so far... :laughing:


----------



## ScottFree

Hunting down various critters that have been making their nests in the warehouse of the store where I work. We try to clear the area as much as we can but they are quick *******s


----------



## JohnnyLunar

Today I was out in the warehouse of my office, taking a break from work, having a look at the old Honda XR250 dirtbike that I am tinkering with. I started it up and ran it for a few minutes, when it sputtered out and died. Opened the gas cap, peeked inside, shook the bike back and forth, and heard gas sloshing around in there. Checked the petcock, choke, etc. It wouldn't kick over again, no matter what I tried.

I then pulled my Surefire E1b from my pocket, opened the gas cap again and shined the 110 lumen high beam into the tank. It was then that I saw that the left side of the tank (where the fuel line collects gas) was bone dry. The right side had an inch or two of gas, hence the sloshing sound.

I filled the tank halfway, and it kicked over after 4 or 5 kicks. Ran great after that.

Thanks, Surefire, for preventing me from countless wasted minutes changing a perfectly good spark plug!


----------



## scottyhazzard

smarkum said:


> Used my Mule to light the pages as my 7yo read several books to me. She prefers to read by flashlight. (me too!)


 
Rock solid, Smarkum. Do the same with my little love bug. Best is making a fort with baby blankets for carpet & reading by the Zebralight H501w in low. Awesome memmories.


----------



## Glock27

SC60w had pool duty again tonight for 2 hrs.
G27


----------



## smarkum

scottyhazzard said:


> Rock solid, Smarkum. Do the same with my little love bug. Best is making a fort with baby blankets for carpet & reading by the Zebralight H501w in low. Awesome memmories.


 
:thumbsup: Oh ya, forts. We make them out of our dining room chairs and our twin bed blankets. We also include the piano bench so we have a "cliff" or two in the fort. Often Dolly, or Dino, or a various stuffed animal, take a fall down the cliff and then we have to use multiple torches to find them . . . IF we find them at all! Sometimes the "night monster" takes them away . . . SCARY! 

Last night, we used the shiny new Jetbeam TC-R2 to find the SPIDER that we saw out of the corner of our eyes. My 10yo and I both saw it from our peripheral vision and then both jumped up, faster than lightening and flew to the other couch. Then the torch came out. I was so proud of my 10yo. She led the expedition. I still had to kill the spider . . . :sick2: I cannot wait for fall so the spiders will go back where ever they go . . .


----------



## scottyhazzard

I just read your last post with my 9 year old  I think theres going to be a fort tonight with torches for lights.


----------



## Monocrom

Last night, I used one of my lights for what it was actually built for . . . 

Driving home, tired as Hell, huge rainstorm. Took me over 2 hours to get home. Near home, the rain had slowed to a tiny trickle. Small pond in the middle of the road. Couldn't really avoid it. Drove through it. No problem, other than my front wheels were making a terrible grinding sound. Pulled into my garage parking space, took out my Energizer 2AAA LED Inspection light from the trunk, hit the side switch and went to work. Used it to inspect all four wheel wells, the tires, and the front lower grill on my sports sedan. Saw nothing. No damage, no obstructions. I guess the front grill might have gotten a bit flooded. I'll taker her out tomorrow, if the sound still persists, I'll take her in to get looked at. 

BTW, the light performed well for its intended purpose.


----------



## dmattaponi

Attended a men's prayer meeting last night. Afterward, spent a good 2 hours (between 1:30-3:30a.m) looking for a friends lost car and house key. The Fenix E05 (I gave to the friend), and my Fenix E15 made the experience much easier than had we been without them. No street lights in the area. That said, after all of the searching the goofball had them all along. Still the experience made me appreciate having a light when you're out at 3a.m. and you need light.


----------



## kramer5150

A CPF night hike with some of the bay area chapter (CLICK HERE FOR PICS)







Zebralight headlamp
Fenix MC-10
Fenix LD25
DIY HID
SF-6P-Malkoff M60
Xtar TZ20


----------



## JS_280

Took the puppy out for a walk tonight with my Jet Beam RRT-0 S2. Also used the Zebra Light H51Fw several times to take her out to the bathroom. You've gotta' love those neutral lights!


----------



## Richub

Used my TK41 on strobe to chase away a couple of fighting tomcats.

I usually don't do this kind of thing, but these tomcats were screaming at each other for over an hour already and a few neighbors were already throwing stones at them. At first I tried just illuminating them (first med, then high and turbo) but they didn't mind the light. 
When they got into a very nasty fight, I decided to strobe them, and they broke up their fight pretty quickly.

I know these two stray tomcats, they are each others worst foes and about equal in strength, so fights between them are always long and hard.


----------



## Glock27

Inspected above ceiling in Church to confirm fix of drain.
SC60w had pool duty again tonight for 2 hrs.
G27


----------



## Schuey2002

I lit up some tall conifers that are 100 yards (or so) behind my house just a few minutes ago..

Why did I do that, you ask? Well, I really don't know. It was dark out, and them trees just appeared to need a good blasting from my 9P/KT2 combo....


----------



## smarkum

Used my ntm (new to me) Monarch Leatherman 500 all stainless steel, I might add (with a piece of phaseburns diffusion film I LOVE THAT STUFF), to look for the source of the "bump" in the night. . . :tired: my 7yo insisted that she heard a bump. I was pretty sure she only wanted to play with the new light I had given her for her bedside stand :shakehead Guess what? We DIDN"T FIND ANYTHING. Now go back to sleep . . . 
It was fun to see her being so brave . She loves the heft of the light. Apparently it brings her safety and protection from things that go bump . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## smarkum

bummers. had a double post. . . :sick2:


----------



## scottyhazzard

We did the Smarkum/scottyhazzard thing last night. Made a fort from a table & some chairs with some blankets. First the girls (beautiful wife & daughter 9yo) watched a show on the iPad from inside the tent. Then daddy & daughter read by the light of ZL 501w on mid. Great night!


----------



## endianz

What do you think I used it for? :ironic:


----------



## Ishango

I was at a birthday party of a friend who's like a sister to me, yesterday at a villa in the woods. When I wanted to leave I accidentally dropped my (black) car key on the ground in the garden, just barely lit by the outside fireplace. I grabbed my just received Fenix E15 from my pocket, turned it on (medium mode) and immediately found them again. Nice way to actually have a good usage the first day of receiving this new toy


----------



## smarkum

scottyhazzard said:


> We did the Smarkum/scottyhazzard thing last night. Made a fort from a table & some chairs with some blankets. First the girls (beautiful wife & daughter 9yo) watched a show on the iPad from inside the tent. Then daddy & daughter read by the light of ZL 501w on mid. Great night!


 
:wave: That's the best use of a flashlight ever :thumbsup: Memories to last a lifetime


----------



## Monocrom

Monocrom said:


> Last night, I used one of my lights for what it was actually built for . . .
> 
> Driving home, tired as Hell, huge rainstorm. Took me over 2 hours to get home. Near home, the rain had slowed to a tiny trickle. Small pond in the middle of the road. Couldn't really avoid it. Drove through it. No problem, other than my front wheels were making a terrible grinding sound. Pulled into my garage parking space, took out my Energizer 2AAA LED Inspection light from the trunk, hit the side switch and went to work. Used it to inspect all four wheel wells, the tires, and the front lower grill on my sports sedan. Saw nothing. No damage, no obstructions. I guess the front grill might have gotten a bit flooded. I'll taker her out tomorrow, if the sound still persists, I'll take her in to get looked at.
> 
> BTW, the light performed well for its intended purpose.


 
Well . . . As I was pulling out of my garage parking space to grab a bite to eat today, the horrible sound persisted. Bit more serious than a bit of flooding in the brakes. Warm, sunny day. Parked near the pizza place. Whipped out the same light. This time, I grabbed the pair of hard plastic contractor's knee-pads from the trunk of my car. 

(BTW, _much _better than relying on a folded towel if you have to fix a flat or check the under-carriage. There are professional companies out there who will drive to where ever you are, and change a flat for you. Had to call them a couple of times when I worked security. As our company had a strict policy of no maintenance performed on the patrol vehicle by any security officer. The pros used the contractor's knee-pads. I bought the cheapest pair I could find, and they work wonderfully.)

Got down and took a look again. Everything seemed fine. Then I spotted the small piece of twisted plastic that was just barely making contact with the ground. In the darkened parking space of the garage, the problem couldn't be seen since the back of my car was parked up against the wall as usual. Now that I was outside, and could see day-light at both ends; it was a bit easier to spot with my Energizer 2AAA light. 

I'm off tomorrow, so I'll be taking in my baby for a bit of emergency surgery.


----------



## nbp

endianz said:


> What do you think I used it for? :ironic:



I don't know; you tell us...that's the point of the thread. 












I used my Ra Twisty on low to examine my eyeball for rust particles after working under the car....again.


----------



## Schuey2002

Nothing as cool as Monocrom's story or anything, but I used my SF C2 today to look for my cat that had decided to hide out in my garage. After twenty minutes of searching (and calling), I found it hiding in box way back in a corner.. 

The C2 did its job perfectly..


----------



## Monocrom

Schuey2002 said:


> Nothing as cool as Monocrom's story or anything, but I used my SF C2 today to look for my cat that had decided to hide out in my garage. After twenty minutes of searching (and calling), I found it hiding in box way back in a corner..
> 
> The C2 did its job perfectly..


 
Cats love to play with boxes for some odd reason. And believe me, I wish I was a bit less cool. Just got back from the dealership. Thankfully today is my day off. They fixed what was hanging from my under-carriage. Only cost me $66 total for my car to be good as new. Now I'm both  and .


----------



## Timothybil

Used my SL ProTac EMS I just got to help the maint. guy try to figure out why the drain on our dishwashing machine at work was backing up. Here he is with his Mag 3D, and with my little EMS - I never realized how YELLOW some incans can be. I think he needs new batteries as well. There was no contest between the two. I had the brighter light, the spill was better, and the color was really neutral.


----------



## JS_280

Used my Solarforce L2T with single-mode XML drop-in to take the dog on a walk last night. Didn't really need such a bright light, but it was fun anyway...


----------



## tjswarbrick

Sunday 7/31, used my Maratac AAA and EagleTac P20C2MKII to run CAT5 cable under the house and through 2 walls (and subfloors) to hookup Internet TV for a neighbor.

Monday 8/1, used JETBeam E3S to read to my 5 year old daughter, outside, just before bed.

Tuesday 8/2, used E3S to light my path while walking the dog at night. And to double-check the calendar and locate something for the wife without waking up the houseguests.

Wednesday 8/3, used the E3S to determine which socks match my pants, without waking the wife.


----------



## GPS Rider

Visting my buddy in the teeming metropolis known as Seattle and last night we went out to play some pinball, which I think is making a bit of a resurgence after many years of being supplanted by video games. So we hit this bar in the Belltown (nightlife) district and they have a smattering of machines that aren't too bad (except that they have the back legs extended as far as they go, so the ball drops/drains too fast). 

But the place is dark! Really dark! Dark to where it's hard to see the ball, especially when the play-field lights start flashing in ernest. Perhaps between the jacked up legs and the dark, that's their strategy for keeping the quarters flowing. :scowl:

Not to fear, for I just happened to have 200 lumens of HDS Rotary goodness in my pocket. And about 50 lumens did a very nice job of lighting the play-field. So we managed to kill an hour or so reliving our days of youth. The nice part is now we are able to enjoy a nice frosty beverage with the game! 

Afterward we noted some pretty girls were doing the same thing. Funny, I don't remember girls coming within about two miles of pinballs machines when I was their age. Or holding flashlights, either. Perhaps I was born too early... :shrug:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I was at a job site last night that was located in a wooded area and was pretty dark. We needed to manuever around some gates and other obstacles safely. My coworkers brought their 5mm LED headlamps. I showed up with my Stanley HID in hand.

You can guess the rest of the story.


----------



## ericjohn

I live in south Louisiana near a swamp; I had to walk across the neighbor's yard to go get my car at night. I used my 2AA Mini Maglite LED so as I walk I see that I do not step on a poisonous snake.


----------



## Ajay

Used P7 maglite to assist vacuuming under my desk and between all the wires.


----------



## ico

used my brand new Fenix E21 to lit up my room and just played with it


----------



## Ian2381

used my kai RQ w/ xm-l going to the bathroom and checking on the noise in the attic.


----------



## GaAslamp

Around the house, lately I've been using a crappy little 4xLR41 twisty keychain flashlight that I got for free when I opened a new account at a credit union. :twothumbs Its puny button batteries are starting to run low so it's putting out maybe just a lumen or two, but for the vast majority of minor tasks it still gets the job done. Who needs those pricey 5mm flashlights at DealExtreme, anyway?


----------



## dajab77

Last night around 10:30 I took my son and the dog for a walk. To escape the 100 plus heat here in SO TX. We spotted 3 skunks and 1 opossum. I used my brand new HDS Rotary silver to get a better look at them.


----------



## Satanta

Just got my ET P20A2 today so been playing with it.

Used it to look under the kitchen sink because it was still light outside.

Strobed the cat.

Strobed the dogs.

Looked around the backyard and noticed I can see the tree a hundred yards away.

Strobed the yard.

Lit up the hall coming back to mine and the wifeys room. Heard the extra housemate yell "WTH?" from his room. [[Get some insulation ya loser.  ]]


----------



## Richub

Last night at 10.30 pm I did a comparison between the Fenix TK35 and TK41 in true darkness. 
At first glance it seemed there wasn't much of a difference, but moving to a location where I could throw the beams over 150 meters, the TK41s throwing abilities became evident. WOW. :thumbsup:

After that I had to explain to the police what I was doing there... 
It turned out some people who live near that location called the police that "there were strange lights shining around here." 
It became clear high powered flashlights are a novelty where I live, LOL.

Fortunately one of the cops knew me from an earlier test I did between the TK45 and TK35 (check this post for that story) so it quickly became a relaxed chat about flashlights.


----------



## JNieporte

I used my direct-driven Thrunite Catapult V2 to light up a crack house at 1am. When we went in, I used my weapon-mounted Solarforce L2T with XM-L drop-in to identify everybody inside, as the power was cut. The other, ahem, guys, used their weapon-mounted SureFire M4s. We do this about two or three times a week. You can guess what my job is.


----------



## Necroskull

Used my Trusty mini maglight to find the lot of screws from my Emerson cqc-7 that I carelessly dropped all over the hotel floor. Got to love middle of the night knife cleaning.


----------



## *parallax*

Used my PD30 to check the rat traps I set up on the property first thing this a.m.


----------



## Samy

It's midnight right now and my dogs are barking like crazy. It's either a cat, kangaroos, bandicoot, possum or prowler hanging around. I just went outside with the TK41 and lit up the earth's southern hemisphere and saw a cat, 6 kangaroos, a bandicoot and 2 possums walking around but no prowler. Maybe the TK41 burnt him to a crisp.  At least you know i mean business when i walk outside with that beast of a light...

cheers


----------



## EnduringEagle

Threw some RCR's into my Fenix TA20 and went for a walk late at night..


----------



## scout24

Used a couple to discharge a pile of Li-Ion's to 3.8-3.9v for some quasi long term storage.


----------



## JNieporte

Used my EagleTac P100A2 to take the kid for a walk. She brought her Target-bought Energizer 1-Watt. My wife used a diffused Romisen RC-G3 to find some forgotten goodies in the basement.


----------



## Texas gun person

Jetbeam BA20 last night/early this morning.

Had a sprinkler head burst in a local church. Helped clean some of the water out after we shut off the water and electricity (was getting into some lights).

About an hour later we had a minor accident and I used it to find wet spots on the road from engine coolant so that cat litter could be put down on it.


----------



## Ian2381

Used my LD40 to compare to my modded RQ w/ XM-L, I'm really happy with the result especially lighting things from afar.


----------



## scottyhazzard

Ian2381 said:


> Used my LD40 to compare to my modded RQ w/ XM-L, I'm really happy with the result especially lighting things from afar.


 
Tell more... You are really happy with the LD40? Lighting things from how far?


----------



## Ian2381

scottyhazzard said:


> Tell more... You are really happy with the LD40? Lighting things from how far?



Really love my LD40 especially the balance between throw and useful spill, Actually I'm happy with the result of my modded RQ as it exceeds the capability of my LD40. tested both lights at estimated 150 feet lighting trees and 450 feet lighting a building. I just realized that my useless laser type beam lights will be useful by replacing the led with XM-L.

RQ left, LD40 right


----------



## lasermax

Used my e1b surefire on a s&w 357 magnum revolver to check cylinder timing


----------



## varmint

I am new here, I raise cattle in Texas. I am out at all times of the night in all weather. I have a Streamlight sl20 that I got when I was with the Sheriff's dept in 1980, still using it some. I bought an Olight ms20 and a Streamlight Strion to carry in my pocket, I like the rechargeable Streamlights for my use here. I use them every night and early am checking mama cows and for everything else. I ride an ATV to check fences every other day (evenings now due to the heat) and carry a weapon mounted light on a rifle with me, Surefire 951xm07. I was given a Streamlight Microstream last week and I am really impressed with that little light. Also an older Surefire G2 in my truck, which I dont use much due to it not being very shockproof it seems, lamps are expensive for it.
So thats it! I use them every day year round.

Glad to be here


----------



## SoCalDep

varmint said:


> I am new here, I raise cattle in Texas. I am out at all times of the night in all weather. I have a Streamlight sl20 that I got when I was with the Sheriff's dept in 1980, still using it some. I bought an Olight ms20 and a Streamlight Strion to carry in my pocket, I like the rechargeable Streamlights for my use here. I use them every night and early am checking mama cows and for everything else. I ride an ATV to check fences every other day (evenings now due to the heat) and carry a weapon mounted light on a rifle with me, Surefire 951xm07. I was given a Streamlight Microstream aaa last week and I am really impressed with that little light. Also an older Surefire G2 in my truck, which I dont use much due to it not being very shockproof it seems, lamps are expensive for it.
> So thats it! I use them every day year round.
> 
> Glad to be here



Welcome from a fellow CPF newbie! I also really like the Microstream. It's a great light for the price and I love the tactical tailcap! I also like the Streamlights...I currently work for a Sheriff's Dept here in CA and I've come to LOVE my Terralux 600 lumen drop-in (it's the newer version, not the older, dimmer version). Several of my partners picked up the same setup (it's a Cree MC-E I think) and we are all happy campers. Mine gets tossed about daily and has held up great!

As for the daily report...I'll go back a couple since I've been lax...

A couple days ago I used my Surefire X300 light mounted to my S&W M&P to clear a burglarized house. I then used my Streamlight PT1L to root around looking for contact information for the owner.

I used the PT1L (on low...not directly in eyes) to check the pupils of a possible DUI...He was sober...Got in an argument with the girlfriend and was sleeping in the car.

I used my Proton Pro this morning to check on one of our chickens who was in isolation for a possible disease...I used the red LED to make sure she was still alive because my wife didn't want to deal with a dead chicken. She was alive, and quite annoyed I was messing with her. She is fine now and we don't know what was wrong. I'm guessing she escaped and drank fountain water or was just too hot.


----------



## Xacto

Still have to post what I did last wednesday.

I used my new Fenix E05 and a SF6P with a Wolf Eyes Dropin while rummaging through some cardboard boxes in my parents apparentment cellar looking for my old Playmobil toys. Since some boxes are closed with tape, I used the lights to poke through the lids into the boxes.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## JS_280

Took the dog out to the bathroom last night with my new toy, the infamous SkyRay 3xT6. I just got it in yesterday and was wanting to test out the throw, but my neighbors (apt complex) were out on their balcony staring our way, so I never got to try the light outside in nuke mode...had to keep it on low...


----------



## Sebastianzon

Went on a bike ride on my 22" DiamonBack Outlook I use my Trustfire SSC P7 to in my hand to clear corners and sides of building when in industrial areas


----------



## Flashlight Dave

Every night I come home and use one of my lights to check the mail box (usually preon 1 s2) and then search the door for the key hole with it.

Tonight I decided to use my new e2l outdoorsman for the job. :thumbsup:


----------



## tam17

Used my diffused LD15 to wire up an old "1W" star emitter and guesstimate its CCT (it's broad daylight outside, but shades are all the way down to keep out the heat).

It was 8000K or so. "Good for morgue lighting", as my wife would say :sick2:

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## archer6817j

Was with a friend checking out a new potential office space in what used to be a large high-tec manufacturing facility. Walked down a long hall and into a series of massive rooms with no windows and lots of debris. Everyone was looking around trying to figure out what to do cause it was pitch black and kind of dangerous for walking. I answered with 500 lumens.


----------



## Robert Perkins

Used my Quark Turbo for looking in closets, in cubby holes, navigating thru peoples house that dont seem to realize other people (Me)would like to see where there going in unfamilar territory, I work for a utility company, going inside is part of the job. Low setting and med for most jobs, high if I don't like what I'm seeing.


----------



## dajab77

Tonight,while riding my mountain bike home from the pool,I used my Jetbeam RRT-0 Raptor attached to the brim of my cap to light up the road. Just a short ride to the house less than half a mile. Then went to the backyard to check on the dog and he had a possum on the ground. Used my HDS Rotary to see if it was still alive. It was and after awhile with the dog in the house the overgrown "rat" was gone.


----------



## scottyhazzard

Best bike light I ever owned was my JetBeam Pro 1 V3 on the brim of my cap. Have I said I love that light. Oh too many times... Well, I love that light!


----------



## EnduringEagle

I went out and took the dog for 2 mile hike last nite mostly in the rain. I grabbed one of my Costco 150 lumen AAA trustFire 3 for $15 XRE lights. It did surprisingly well!! Was the hot spot perfectly round? No.. Does it give you a perfect corona and smooth spill? Not so much. Did it take a beating and work under heavy rain? Sure Did!! White balance was pretty good too. Really surprised.. The darn thing just keeps going and going and...


----------



## pnwoutdoors

*Malkoff M61W in a SolarForce L2, 1x AW 18650-P 2900mAh cell* -- Rooted around the basement and checked the furnaces, water heater, listed the spare filters and supplies. The nice warmth of this LED proved useful, again, making it very easy to read the labels on the units. While the VanIsleDSM 4.2A Quad would be great for heading outside, the simpler job of giving, sufficient color-true light in the small-ish space of the basement didn't require anywhere near the output that the VIDSM light could produce. Hence, the Malkoff M61W. Thanks for the great products, Gene!


----------



## Flashlight Dave

I just used my surefire E2L to check to see if my pizza was ready. The oven light is out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

Couple of days ago, used my polished stainless steel Maratac AA model to check a scratch on my rear passenger's side door. Due to the position of it and how shallow it is, doesn't look intentional. Looks like some idiot parked their truck or SUV next to my car in a shopping center parking lot, and just flung their door open. 

No worries. Got some quality scratch-remover compound, and took care of it. Ironically back about two years ago when I bought my car brand new, I paid extra to have side-moulding placed on the doors. Looking at the moulding, it's clear it has paid for itself a few times over. Even then though, one idiot in a truck or SUV is all it takes to show the limitations. 

The Maratac performed well. Ironically, it seems iTP makes their lights for Maratac with a bit more attention to detail than their own lights.


----------



## Tomcat!

Just got back from my local pub after watching a football match and meeting a few friends. All the lights in the men's toilet were blown so the place was pitch dark. A few brave souls tried to soldier on but, let us say their targeting systems were compromised. I walked in, immediately fired up my E1e w/Veleno drop in and tail stood it on the McGizmo McClicky cap on a window ledge. No targeting problems. Came in handy the whole evening. I feel totally vindicated about being a flashlight geek. 

Pity the fool with pee on his shoes.
(Well Mr.T might have said something like that!)


----------



## Monocrom

Tomcat! said:


> Just got back from my local pub after watching a football match and meeting a few friends. All the lights in the men's toilet were blown . . .


 
This reminds me that I also used my S.S. Maratac AA to check the floor of the dimly-lite Mens room at a Burger King yesterday morning. I could see pee in front of the toilet. But due to the color of the floor tiles, couldn't see where the pee ended or how much there was. High mode really came in handy at that moment.


----------



## Ishango

This morning a vase fell down in the living room in a badly lit spot (it was raining and not very bright outside). I cleaned the floor while using my Fenix E15 on high to see the water stain to clean it up.


----------



## Richub

I got home last Friday night and heard some swearing in the neighbors garden, a guy there dropped his bicycle key in the dark. I took out my Fenix TK15 and lit up the place for him.

And then... He started cussing and threatening me. oo: 
"If I need your effing light, I'll ask for it! Buzz off before I smack you in the face!" This is the most decent transcription of what he really said to me.

At that point my neighbor stepped into the garden and told that guy to calm down. Next thing I know the bicycle guy started punching my neighbor.
I just went indoors since my neighbor is a well trained martial arts specialist and I knew this fight wouldn't last long... 

The next day my neighbor told me this guy had a hard time recently, but that fight ended their 15 year friendship.

Some people.... :sick2:


----------



## Tomcat!

Richub said:


> I got home last Friday night and heard some swearing in the neighbors garden...
> 
> The next day my neighbor told me this guy had a hard time recently, but that fight ended their 15 year friendship.
> 
> Some people.... :sick2:



Wow. I don't know how hard a time he could have had that would be worth ending a long term friendship over, but I hope in the coming days bicycle guy has the brains to feel thoroughly ashamed of himself.


----------



## nanotech17

Fenix PD31 - for making milk for my girl at night.
Mini Maglite with SSC P4 - taking some snacks.
Zebralight 18650 headlamp - while using the notebook.
JetBeam RRTO S2 - to lock the gate outside.
Modded SF KX2 1A 19mm McGizmo reflector - to check the drain at the back of my house.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my Ultrafire 365nm today to trace the source of water stains along the baseboard in someone's basement. Water stains traced to overflow from washing machine (thus ruling out water ingress from outside) due to the presence of fluorescing bluish-white dye in stains. Also used my Fenix PD30 for general inspection in the area.


----------



## Cody Jansen

quark 123^2 on max to kill slugs in my grandmas flowers around her house.


----------



## JS_280

The wife and I took our dog out for a walk tonight at the local park. I made sure to check out all of the un-lit areas with my SolarForce L2T with Single-Mode XM-L dropin. 

Got back home and let the dog go to the bathroom while lighting up the immediate area with my Zebra Light H51Fw. 

Checked under the couch for the dog's toy with my JetBeam RRT-0.


----------



## evolutionary

I used my Fenix PD20 to make sure that my Clinical Chemistry instrument was not leaking at any of the many valves and pumps used in the instrument. 

It is something that we have to do daily and if I forget to bring my Fenix or other EDC light, I have to go searching for a wind up POS that barely holds a charge! :shakehead 

With that in mind, I don't forget my EDC light very often. :naughty:

Please do not change a thread title when you post. 

Bill


----------



## Helmut.G

I just lit up a guy in the garden with my Eagletac M2C4.
It's 3:45 AM here and I heard noises on the terrace so I looked out the window (second floor) and found this guy at the door below. I shouted at him and he left.

Strange thing is I was still awake with the light on and my computer running and the window open, the guy must've seen the light and heard the computer.


----------



## kingkong8247

Used my light to look for roaches in a rundown section 8 building in the inner city


----------



## TyJo

I used my HDS rotary for moving stuff around the house and attic. I figured the lighting would be sufficient in the attic but it was not. It's amazing how much use my EDC gets, compared to my larger lights.
EDIT: Just used my Armytek Predator to scan for a skunk so my dog wouldn't get sprayed for the 3rd time of his life, it smelled close.


----------



## AO JAR

I used cheap company flashlight to check oil level on a motor I was maintaining. It was hard to see the level with the company light. I can't wait till I get a a real high lumen led light.


----------



## Richub

I had to go to the bathroom last night, and the bulb blew... I picked up my PD20 in the living room and tailstanded it on my laundry machine, did my business and went back to bed.

I woke up at 8.00 AM, saw that PD20 on the laundry machine, and it took me 20 minutes of wondering how that thing got there before I remembered the above.


----------



## EnduringEagle

Today I was bored as hell at work so I took a wide sharpie and touched up my Quark 123. Didn't think that when I bought the light that it would double as an anti-pull your hair out tool.


----------



## parnass

I lit up a cricket with an Inova T2 so my puppy could chase it, but the cricket was faster than the puppy.


----------



## yliu

A glass coffe table broke, and little fragments of glass went all over on the floor. I used a Jetbeam PA40 and put it on the ground horizontal to the floor, so all the glass fragments showed up nicely and I could clean up much better.

Someone could have been injured if fragments would been left on the floor.

Without the illumination of a flashlight some class fragments are almost "invisible" under normal lighting.


----------



## Schuey2002

I just took out my elderly neighbor's trash can. She has a hard time walking down her driveway, so I wheel it out and place it by her front door. Tomorrow after she has placed the rest of her garbage in it, I'll stop by and place it out by the curb. 

I had my SF E2L with me to light things up. My C2 (shod with a Malkoff M61) was in my pocket in case it was needed. You know, to catch unsuspecting racoons off guard..


----------



## Ishango

I took out the trash late at night yesterday and as usual I brought something to see and play  (the trash bins are in a very dark secluded part of the communal garden). This time I was in a hurry and grabbed my keys with the eGear Pico on it. For such a small thing it's pretty bright actually. It lit up a fairly large part of the garden.


----------



## smarkum

Schuey2002 said:


> I just took out my elderly neighbor's trash can. She has a hard time walking down her driveway, so I wheel it out and place it by her front door. Tomorrow after she has placed the rest of her garbage in it, I'll stop by and place it out by the curb.
> 
> I had my SF E2L with me to light things up. My C2 (shod with a Malkoff M61) was in my pocket in case it was needed. You know, to catch unsuspecting racoons off guard..


 
I USED to do this for my elderly neighbor. We've since moved, but I had stopped the community service anyway BECAUSE of a Possum  The thing scared the "you know what" right out of me. This was prior to my flashlight addiction. . . I sure carried one after that experience :sick2:


----------



## Bigmac_79

Used my V20C to make midnight toast for my wife.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

After dark, I walked around my house, seeking out wasp nests and squirting them with Spectracide. My Dereelight XP-G thrower was just the ticket.


----------



## Helmut.G

Heard noises in the garden and saw an animal moving there so I went out to see what kind.
Turned out to be a quite large hedgehog. I'm afraid I blinded it.


----------



## DM51

Helmut.G said:


> ... large hedgehog. I'm afraid I blinded it.


You may have temporarily dazzled it, but you don't need to worry about it being blinded. Animals recover quite quickly from having lights shone in their eyes.


----------



## Acid87

I used my streamlight microstream to look inside an old MG car that I am planning on restoring. Found lots of nasty suprises.


----------



## Echo63

Used my Maxabeam to give the cat some exercise (he will chase any bright spot)
I was very careful to keep it out of his eyes.

Later I will be taking it outside to laugh like a loony at it's needle thin beam (and find a nice distance to do beamshots)


----------



## dajab77

Early this morning, to avoid running in the So Tex heat, I clipped my Fenix LD 10 to my cap and went for a run with the dog. The light threw a nice beam. During the run I switched lights and clipped on my RRT-0 Raptor R5. It threw a wider beam, but, its a little heavier than the Fenix so I switched back to it. Never hurts to have a back up. Part of the fun was seeing all the amber glowing eyes of the neighborhood cats as they lay in the yards watching us run by.


----------



## OCD

Last night I clipped my stainless AAA maratac to my hat bill to finish trimming my yard after cutting grass.


----------



## GulfCoastToad

Last night we stayed out later than we should have, waterskiing on the lake, and it was dark when we were trying to back the trailer into the storage area. I'm sure glad I had my Fenix LD10 handy. Without it, we'd have been there for ages, and probably tagged a couple other boats in the process.


----------



## Helmut.G

Went for a night bicycle ride last evening and mounted my Thrunite Scorpion w/ Turbohead on the handlebars for offroad use. That thing really rocks, it's a crazy wall of light and throws even a bit better than I expected.


----------



## EnduringEagle

Interestingly I had to take out my quark to help a kid with his french horn to pull the slides out and check the alignment of the valves.


----------



## parnass

I was inside a Menards home center store today when the lights went out due to a violent thunderstorm.

A new Fenix E15 flashlight on the 75 lumen setting lit the way while I walked through the aisles.


----------



## Richub

I was BBQing tonight at a friends place, and had my TK15 with me. After dark I was scanning his big garden for bats and hedgehogs with it. Found quite a few, including a big rat.  

My friend picked up his old & trusted incan Maglite 2D and joined me. His conclusion after a few seconds: "I definitively need a better flashlight." :devil:
So I showed him a few on the internet, and he ordered a Fenix LD40.


----------



## Streamer

Replaced cotter pin in riding mower shift lever at dawn this morn, thanks to my Fenix LOD-Q4.


----------



## Monocrom

Handful of nights ago, I turned onto a busy side-street, hoping to clean off a bit of bird poop that had fallen on my baby. Turns out the busy side-street was nearly dark as Hell. Pulled out my Maratac AA polished stainless steel model, switched on medium mode, and was able to properly see. Got out the automotive glass cleaner, and the car polish spray, along with several soft paper towels. Done in no time. Couldn't see $#!% otherwise. (And I mean that literally.)


----------



## sleeperls

Checked our horses and the litter of kittens born a few weeks ago.


----------



## smarkum

I played "scare the chidren" last night with my Ti PD-S. . . only it didn't scare them. "Silly Mommy" was their direct quote. But they wanted to learn how to do it too . . . . so, NOT SO SILLY! I shone the light into the mirror which reflected back and up to the glass covers on the ceiling fan. That then cast a shadow onto the ceiling. To me, the shadows looked like the creatures from ALIEN the movie. I thought it was creepy. The girls thought the shadown looked like Marge Simposn and one of the Smurfs. . . NOT SCARY. But it was fun. We then told Alien stories under the covers with an occasional blip from the PD so the youngest didn't get too scared! I think she was more scared of the cat who was on top of the covers. He was playing "under the covers MONSTER". He likes that game. . . "Silly Cat".


----------



## Providence

actually, i don't use the flashlight frequently, i just like to carry it with me everyday


----------



## yio110

I used my streamlight PT1L flashlight for my daily inspection and walk around the aircraft. Its a great EDC light that i can hang on my id around my neck. a must buy :laughing:


----------



## Bigmac_79

Last night my wife and I were working on a project outside, refurbishing some old windows to use for various decor, and as it got dark, we set up a few Xeno E03's to light our workspace.


----------



## vandrecken

Used a C3 / moddoo triple to make a 2 hour descent of this in the Italian Dolomites after dark 

http://alavigne.net/Outdoors/FeatureReports/ViaFerrata/PictureDataVF_Colac/IMG_0774.jsp

Mostly done on low mode with odd bursts on full for routefinding. Hint - close one eye before going to full power so that you only lose night vision in one eye


----------



## Acid87

I used all my lights to hold a vigil for my lost and beloved Surefire E1L great light gone too soon.....

Lost it up in Aviemore in Scotland if anyone finds it please return the wee man safely.


----------



## americanpiegamer188

Acid87 said:


> I used all my lights to hold a vigil for my lost and beloved Surefire E1L great light gone too soon.....
> 
> Lost it up in Aviemore in Scotland if anyone finds it please return the wee man safely.


 
I support this message!


----------



## Diablo_331

I used my eiger to get some Blue Bell ice cream out of the deep freezer earlier. Yes it was really good if you're wondering.

Sent from Colby's Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## EnduringEagle

Had to get into a wiring closet and use my Quark 123 to locate some data jacks.


----------



## summer

Used the Xeno E03 on darkened areas of the road while walking home.


----------



## dajab77

Went for a night run, took the dog and my Fenix LD 10 as wells my HDS Tactical 170. Attached the Fenix to my cap to light up the road. Used the HDS to illuminate myself as cars approached me. Most cars seem to respond well as they tend to move towards the center of the road and away from me.


----------



## Monocrom

Stainless steel Maratac AA model on high to check the roof of my car for dry moisture spots that needed cleaning. Had to shine the light from the side to see the spots.


----------



## nbp

I notice a lot of late night car polishing and cleaning from you 'Crom.


----------



## Monocrom

nbp said:


> I notice a lot of late night car polishing and cleaning from you 'Crom.


 
My baby takes care of me. I take care of her. You won't find a thick layer of dust on the outside, nor any bird poop either. There's a technique for removing $#!% without scratching up the finish. I know hate is a strong word, but I honestly hate birds. Filthy, disgusting creatures who mindlessly eat and poop; and sometimes crash into planes.


----------



## nbp

Remind me to tell you about the incident I had with my baby and some turkeys not so long ago. Turkeys are now on my blacklist.


----------



## Monocrom

nbp said:


> Remind me to tell you about the incident I had with my baby and some turkeys not so long ago. Turkeys are now on my blacklist.


 
Oh . . . I have a writer's imagination. So what's in my head is likely 100 times worse than what took place.

Used my Maratac AA model not too long ago to check for damage at night to my passenger's side mirror. Let's just say that Bayside has a ton of narrow side-streets that should be immediately converted to one-way streets. Alternating block to block. Naturally the other guy's driver's side mirror was perfectly fine. Our mirror's barely touched. Thankfully it was the type of damage that could easily be fixed with a small bottle of Touch-Up paint. Ironically, I had a bottle from the Mazda dealership. They swore it was a perfect match. Doing a quick comparison, it definitely was a shade too dark. This time I went to Wal-Mart, found the lightest shade of silver they had. (Made for Ford vehicles BTW.) Turned out to be the perfect shade. Fixed it myself. Good as new.


----------



## tjswarbrick

Used my EagleTac P20C2MKII at work to illuminate points of interest in and on a rocket launcher.


----------



## Connor

Monocrom said:


> I know hate is a strong word, but I honestly hate birds. Filthy, disgusting creatures who mindlessly eat and poop; and sometimes crash into planes.



Sorry for veering off-topic here but I need to step in to defend the honour of our winged fellows. 

Certain birds (crows in particular) are in fact recognized to be some of the most intelligent beings on this planet. Experiments indicate they may be more intelligent than apes and dolphins. 
Example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZE4BT8QSgZk&feature=related


----------



## Ian2381

We got a flat tire last night after a family gathering, good thing I have with me my Zebralight SC50+ and Trustfire X9.


----------



## Monocrom

Connor said:


> Sorry for veering off-topic here but I need to step in to defend the honour of our winged fellows . .


 
Other than the common pigeon, my biggest personal experience has been with geese . . . Base, cowardly, selfish, vindictive, and stupid creatures beyond belief. At a previous job, I studied them for several hours a night; for nearly a year. Yes, they look very majestic flying through the air. And that's about it. Won't go too off topic. If you care to hear of my personal observations on these creatures, PM me. I'll be able to provide detailed accounts of all the descriptive words mentioned above.

On topic: Once again my Maratac AA came in handy as I used it to look through the driver's side window of my car to make sure I hadn't forgotten anything inside. My garaged parking space is surprisingly dark.


----------



## välineurheilija

Well today i went to the bathroom and instead of putting the lights on i lighted the room with my Fenix LD10 just because i could and i allways have it on my belt lovecpf


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Used my P2D to look under the seat in the bus for something dropped. Can't imagine going without a light!


----------



## DimmerD

Well to be totally honest my EDC (Sunwayman V10R Ti) basically just sat in my pocket collecting pocket lint. Which is unusual because I pretty much use it daily.

Okay so the wife went to bed early and I pulled out the V10R Ti, a 9P with Malkoff M61 and a Shiningbeam P Rocket XML. I live in the woods so it's really dark out here at night, got to do some comparing and the P Rocket is quite a performer. Only problem I had was my shorts kept wanting to slide down due to too many flashlights in my pockets!


----------



## Borad

I remembered at the last minute that I have a leak through an unused air conditioner sleeve that I better seal before the hurricane. I looked at the outside of the sleeve from the terrace using a spot light so I wouldn't shine it through neighbors windows. I was convinced I'd never need a spot light, but I was wrong. I actually used a 15 year old adjustable beam Roughneck.


----------



## EnduringEagle

tjswarbrick said:


> Used my EagleTac P20C2MKII at work to illuminate points of interest in and on a rocket launcher.



Hope it wasn't an RPK. That would make you a bad guy and we don't have bad guys on CPF right?


----------



## DM51

EnduringEagle said:


> Hope it wasn't an RPK.


You may mean RPG. The RPK is a light machine-gun.


----------



## webscrounger

Cat was choking on something. Weekly event. Eats everything. Had to use the headlamp to look down the throat. Pulled out a piece of balled up piece of ribbon. Stupid idiot.


----------



## M3TAL_L0RD

It was dark so I used my UniqueFire G10 to see better.


----------



## scottyhazzard

My wife held my XM-L EDC to light up the pond so I could net the biggest Koi that was choking on my favorite little Cory dora catfish. I had to use hemostats to pull the dead Cory out. Poor little guy.


----------



## smarkum

scottyhazzard said:


> My wife held my XM-L EDC to light up the pond so I could net the biggest Koi that was choking on my favorite little Cory dora catfish. I had to use hemostats to pull the dead Cory out. Poor little guy.



Poor little guy is right. . . did you put the Koi in time out? ? ?, or on the grill?


----------



## Helmut.G

used Thrunite Scorpion on moonlight to check what kind of change was in my wallet.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Up early and prepared my pre work Sunday fry up, bacon, eggs, fried bread and beans - Yumsk!

Fried bacon makes a lot of oil smoke and I couldn't resist switching off all the lights and getting out my DEFT EDC to see the beam.

Talk about lightsabers at dawn!!

Nearly forgot about the breakfast...nearly.


----------



## Samy

Tonight i used my flashlight to find... my other flashlight  I left my Klarus in the shed from earlier today. So i used my TK-41 to go outside and down to the shed to get my klarus which i then used to get back to the house. I can't get to sleep if i don't have both my EDC/nightstand light AND TK-41 nearby. 

cheers


----------



## Ajay

Used Bertha my P7 Maglite on low mode to check for leaks in the house during hurricane Irene. Did also use check the backyard on High mode. Bertha has been sitting for too many weeks, missed that nice warm beam. New respect for the old hag.


----------



## run4jc

McGizmo Warm Haiku XPG...same as above. Checking around the house for hurricane damage.


----------



## H-Man

I used my hotwire mag mini as a candle on a camping trip when the lantern battery died.
I then went on a nighttime bike ride with a Sam's club 4 watt LED flashlight (4 watts? I wish, draws 200 ma from NiMH aaa cells) zip tied to the handlebars, and a streamlight Ultrastinger (my dad found it at work  ) in hand to spot animals with (I'm not mounting a hotwire to the handlebars, I don't want a $10 bulb to go , especaly if I don't have a spare.) I think the US might be a bug magnet because I had to flush my eyes out to get a bug out from under my eyelid.


----------



## motopimp

Didn't have mine handy and got drawn down on and blinded by my Fathers. Lost that round..........


----------



## tlyon1022

Used my A2L-HA-BL and 6P+ XP-G dropin to preflight my aircraft for Hurricane Irene relief... pretty fun stuff.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Used my P2D with the diffuser that came with it to repair a towel holder that had been ripped from the end of the kitchen island.

Day ain't over yet....


----------



## Kasé Zomé

Last night my wife used my Duracell Daylite 3-AA headlamp while BBQ'ing the back and I used my SF E2D (old incandescent) w/ KL-4 head replacement to walk the dogs. 

I need some new lights but these get the job done pretty well.


----------



## tjswarbrick

Rescinded - Double post.


----------



## tjswarbrick

DM51 said:


> You may mean RPG. The RPK is a light machine-gun.



@ EEagle & DM51: Not an RPK or RPG. Much bigger than that. MLRS - for the good guys!

On Topic: EagleTac again, to make sure the back doors were locked at bedtime, without turning on every light in the house - or even leaving the hallway.


----------



## Jep

playing with my black lab in the backyard


----------



## Richub

Last evening I did some outdoor testing with my Fenix E05 and LD01 R4 (on medium, so the output matched the E05) to see which had the most useful beam for general use.
The LD01 easily won that comparison. 

Indoors there isn't that much difference between these 2 lights, outdoors the LD01 really stands out. The E05 is much more an indoor light.

Turning that tiny LD01 to high in a real dark field made me grin loudly, so much light from a 1xAAA light is just amazing. :devil: 

After that, I decided to do some long distance testing with my TK41, but after accidentally blinding 2 people walking their dogs on that field, I quickly quit that test... 

One of them gave me 'the finger' and sweared at me, the other one just covered his eyes and yelled "Heey...!" and walked up to me to ask what kind of light I was shining at him. He was really interested, and after showing my lights to him, he definitively wanted to get a TK41 for himself.
I might have passed the flashaholic virus on to him at that moment...


----------



## geckoblink

Checked for hurricane damage around the property with my Sunwayman M40A. And a Maglite 3D with the Terralux led upgrade. What can I say, the thing doesn't quit on me.


----------



## Davis

Used my Illuminati and LightStar 300 to provide light during the ongoing blackout during hurricane Irene. The LightStar on end provided the only light in the living room after the sun went down and the Illuminati was useful getting around the house, providing light going to the bathroom, etc. I tried my Mini Maglite with the Terralux upgrade but it kept shutting off after 30 minutes or so. Forgot to add that the electric is still out and could be for another couple days possibly until Friday.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Just did use my P2D to compare to a MagLed in a 2C to post some info in another thread.


----------



## mattevt

Same old...Used my work light (PD31) to peer behind bookshelves, entertainment systems and televisions.


----------



## Xacto

Used a Solarforce L2m with weak batteries to lure some type of big mosquito/flying insect on a certain spot on the floor so that I can trap it with a blank disc container and to extradite it via the balcony.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Monocrom

In what will no doubt go down as a very odd use for an EDC flashlight . . . 

Used my S.S. Maratac AA model on high, as well as medium mode, to light up the interior of my car as I jerry-rigged the driver's side door closed from the passenger's seat.

The latch that keeps your car door closed after you slam it, well; that fell out of my car near the end of my day. Going to take my baby into the shop early in the morning. Literally drove home, taking side roads of course, with my left hand on top of the steering wheel and my right reaching across my body to hold the door closed. 

A few things actually worked in my favor. One, I'm a pretty strong dude. So, holding the door closed was easy. Two, I have a garaged parking spot that I share with about 40 of my neighbors. If I had to leave my baby parked on the street, I'd be sleeping in her now. Three, I have plenty of jute twine in my BOB. Loop that around the door-pull, twist into a stronger braid, and tie off the other end around the base of the shifter knob. Secure with both duct-tape and a mini zip-tie. Works surprisingly well. And fourth . . . By the Grace of God, I made it home safely. (Just to clarify, my dome light works. But in this case my Maratac worked better.)


----------



## nbp

Glad I didn't buy a Mazda, those things are junk. 




Just kidding, I've had two 1995 Mazda 626s in the past. 

Well, one was junk, but I'm pretty sure the chick I bought it from farmed cocaine and smuggled it into the US somehow. She was a kinda hot Columbian lady who drove a Ducati and told me her family had a farm in Columbia. :thinking: Anyways, that one had tons of problems including throwing a rod and getting a newish motor until finally it killed itself via large van t-boning. 

The other one was awesome. 4 cyl 5 spd, ran like a champ, great gas mileage. Bought it from a neighbor for $750, put 85,000 miles on it, and sold it to my cousin at 220k miles for $500. That was a year ago and he's still driving it.


----------



## Monocrom

nbp said:


> Glad I didn't buy a Mazda, those things are junk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, I've had two 1995 Mazda 626s in the past . . .
> 
> . . . The other one was awesome. 4 cyl 5 spd, ran like a champ, great gas mileage. Bought it from a neighbor for $750, put 85,000 miles on it, and sold it to my cousin at 220k miles for $500. That was a year ago and he's still driving it.



Not gonna lie. Kinda jealous right there. Wish I had that type of luck. Thankfully nothing major has gone wrong. Just a handful of minor issues that can be fixed easily and don't cost too much.


----------



## nbp

Yeah I had to fix little things here and there too but nothing too expensive. I was broke and in college and the car was sorta a beater and pretty easy to work on so when stuff went wrong I just took it apart and fixed it myself. My dad is good with wrenching on cars so we saved me a lot of money that way. 


Oh flashlights, right. Uhhh, I used my T1A getting ready for bed tonight.


----------



## mbreckner

Holding a Solarforce L2P with A001 head and L2-S8 switch in one hand and my new L2T in my other hand... sitting on the couch grinning like an idiot.


----------



## scottyhazzard

mbreckner said:


> Holding a Solarforce L2P with A001 head and L2-S8 switch in one hand and my new L2T in my other hand... sitting on the couch grinning like an idiot.



I'm waiting for my L2T body and the release of the new L2P in grey. When that happens, I'll be doing the very same thing.


----------



## headers

At 2 or so this morning a car alarm started going off nearby. I was awake, reading and ignored it for 20 minutes or so. 
So eventually I wandered outside with Surefire+M61W and an adjustable spanner. The alarm was hosed and the owner coud not turn it off so I helpfully asked if she would like me to disconnect the battery. She said yes please etc but it turned out to be a Prius Gen II and I could not find the 12V battery no matter how many corners I shone my light into. In fact I do not even know if it has one separate from the main pack and accessible. 

It turned out that leaving the car unlocked stopped the alarm so we left it at that. Anybody know how to shut off power on a Prius Gen II without killing myself on the main battery pack?


----------



## leodanger

I used an XT10 to find half a boiled egg my little girl had rolled under the sideboard. Probably overkill I guess...


----------



## Monocrom

nbp said:


> Yeah I had to fix little things here and there too but nothing too expensive. I was broke and in college and the car was sorta a beater and pretty easy to work on so when stuff went wrong I just took it apart and fixed it myself. My dad is good with wrenching on cars so we saved me a lot of money that way.
> 
> 
> Oh flashlights, right. Uhhh, I used my T1A getting ready for bed tonight.


 
Checking to make sure no monsters under the bed? 

Update: Got her fixed good as new. Covered under warranty. I paid $0.


----------



## Ishango

The girlfriend and I were looking at a wooden house to possibly buy in the near future. It was getting a bit late and the sun was going down. So in some lesser lit corners I used my Fenix E15 on both medium and high to look for possible damage or problems. Couldn't find much more than expected.


----------



## lngrnge

hds 200 tact. low mode to find my paperwork in my truck this morning. Then my olight m30 to search the scarpyard for critters. (found a skunk:shakehead). I tend to use my lights several dozen times a day. And everyone is always coming to me to borrow a light.


----------



## chmsam

headers said:


> ...She said yes please etc but it turned out to be a Prius Gen II and I could not find the 12V battery no matter how many corners I shone my light into. In fact I do not even know if it has one separate from the main pack and accessible.
> 
> It turned out that leaving the car unlocked stopped the alarm so we left it at that. Anybody know how to shut off power on a Prius Gen II without killing myself on the main battery pack?



Good idea not to play with the big battery anytime let alone in the wee small hours -- very bad mojo to do that. 

Seems to me that on the Gen II Prius the 12v "accessory" battery is located in the right rear (passenger side) of the trunk. It's smaller than most car batteries (looks kinda like a battery for a motorcycle) and is usually connected to a vent tube. It's just behind the passenger side tail light assembly. Don't know if that will cure the alarm problem though, but good luck.

Just because I've had it happen on other cars in the past, if there is one, check the battery in the remote/key fob. If there is one in the fob and it's DOA, the car might not be able to recognize the fob properly and that could trigger the alarm. If her problem persists, let me know and I'll check with a buddy who has one to see if he knows.


----------



## Helmut.G

lent thrunite scorpion to my GF to help her looking for biting insects in the sleeping room.


----------



## Richub

I had to cycle home through a couple of dark roads yesterday, and using my TK15 on turbo mounted on my bike (and a TK35 in my right hand in case I needed some extra light) I had more than enough light to get home safely. 
Usually there are enough street lights on those roads, but they are getting replaced by new ones. Somehow they just turned all road lights off during the replacement... I wonder why?


----------



## KiwiMark

Used my Zebralight 501 as a head lamp to see while preparing and then eating diner. Used my Mag 2D ROP Low for seeing further away than the Zebralight was reaching.
A couple of nights of camping is heaven for the flashaholic!


----------



## dajab77

Had the day off so I took my son and his friend to take a tour of A Cave Without A Name. Its located just outside of Boerne, TX. Click here to see pics and info on the cave. http://www.cavewithoutaname.com/ Used my HDS Rotary200, HDS Tact 170 and Jetbeam RRT-0 Raptor. Although the cave is lit, we enjoyed trying out each of the torches in the parts that are not lit up. Each light performed well. The Rotary and the Jetbeam had a nice wide beam and the Tact demonstrated it's powerful throw. Over all, I feel that the Tact 170 and either of the other two mentioned torches would be sufficient.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Used my Lumapower Incendio to look around an abandoned house and to get out of the garage after turning the lights off.


----------



## TK35

Due to Tropical Storm hitting greater New Orleans area over the past few days, power went out this evening. Used my Fenix P1d Q5 for an hour. Worked great until power was restored.


----------



## smarkum

Used a Borrowed (Thanks Tim!) Torchlab tri pocket light to search for and find the Black Gerbil (RODENT) who escaped the room and ran to hide under the bed. It was very dark under there (and dusty!) A grey colored Gerbil was retrieved by my 8yo. . . the Torch Lab lit up the entire area! Woo Hoo!


Also used my McGizmo Mule to light some subjects for a photo shoot. . . in total we had 9 butterflies emerge this weekend! 














Two were born with weird wings. They cannot fly. They are drinking nectar and hagning out though . . . I'm not sure how long they will live. The other 7 have been tagged and released. 










My 8 yo thinks the two in the last photo are in love.


----------



## Richub

I'm using my new Fenix E15 and PD31 to impress/annoy my coworkers here at work... :devil:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Used both my 2D Mag with a Shark driver and a (I really don't remember - big die) LED and my LumaPower Incendio to look under the house for a wiring problem. Lotta day left!


----------



## Monocrom

Never realized just how dark the corner on the side street is where my favorite Pizza place is located. Nearly got hit by a careless driver coming out of a driveway because he wasn't paying attention. Headed back to my car after getting dinner, I grabbed my S.S. Maratac AA model, put it on high-mode, and used it to navigate past water puddles before climbing in.

Bought a couple of cheap Ace Hardware store brand D cells for the 2D [email protected] I keep above the fridge. Oh yeah, fresh cells make a very noticeable difference with those old models.


----------



## COXWPD

Searched a building using my Insight WX150 gun light. Love the natural tint that Cree puts out.


----------



## Ajay

Last Friday and Saturday used my Nitecore D10 and Surefire 1.5amp XPG to setup party tents and other party related items. Headlamp would have been so much better to use. Just ordered Zebralight H51w ;-)

Today used D10 to clean rollers on laser printer.


----------



## scottyhazzard

Ajay you are going to love your H51w. I use mine all the time -nothing can compete with it!


----------



## Burgess

+1 on the ZebraLight H51 headlamp !

Incredibly useful, when you need Both Hands to DO something !



Note to Shelby --

Love yer' Butterfly photographs !

:goodjob::kewlpics:
_


----------



## Ajay

scottyhazzard said:


> Ajay you are going to love your H51w. I use mine all the time -nothing can compete with it!


 


Burgess said:


> +1 on the ZebraLight H51 headlamp !
> 
> Incredibly useful, when you need Both Hands to DO something !
> 
> _



After all those Irene stories I figure I get a another light with very low mode too. Can't wait for my new toy.


----------



## smarkum

Burgess said:


> +1 on the ZebraLight H51 headlamp !
> 
> Incredibly useful, when you need Both Hands to DO something !
> 
> 
> 
> Note to Shelby --
> 
> Love yer' Butterfly photographs !
> 
> :goodjob::kewlpics:
> _


 
Thanks Burgess. The indoor pics where I was able to use the Mule turned out really good. It is amazing to me how badly pics look in lower light situations! 
I LOVE my Mule! 














They are beautiful creatures. . .


----------



## TwoFingers

I had trouble adjusting the wick on my oil lamp this morning. My light is the Surefire A2 Aviator, which gave me the light to correct my lamp's wick problem. The two light settings, at the push of a button are very handy.


----------



## FlashlightPhreak

Got up at 3am to use bathroom. E01 was used as a "potty" light. Bright enough to see but not bright enough to wake up the Mrs.....


----------



## Cody Jansen

Monocrom said:


> Literally drove home, taking side roads of course, with my left hand on top of the steering wheel and my right reaching across my body to hold the door closed.


 
need to keep a roll of duck tape in your car for these situations.


----------



## Monocrom

Cody Jansen said:


> need to keep a roll of duck tape in your car for these situations.



Definitely have the roll of duct tape in my car. Didn't use it because . . . Well, hard to explain. If you've ever sat inside a Mazda 6, you'd immediately understand. The duct tape would have been no help at all.


----------



## mjw2

As usual, I used a Surefire C2 Centurion to light up the perimeter fence to check for any undesirables. Just beyond the fence is a runoff from the ocean where chronics like to hide during the night. As of now, negative findings, but I’m loving the beam this thing throws out!


----------



## scottyhazzard

My 8 yo thinks the two in the last photo are in love.[/QUOTE]

Smarkum, I think your 8 year old could be right. Look, their cuddling! Once on a trip to the coast we saw cows that were playing leap-frog, but one cow (definitely a bull) couldn't get over the other cow. although it sure did try. Nice pics!


----------



## NonSenCe

duct tape, i thought one can tape the door shut from outside with ease if need be.. no matter what car it is.. and would think it can also be strung as a "rope" from the door handle to another door handle. (althou i have used actual rope to do that.) but maybe that is impossible in your car. 

flashlight today: i used it as doorstop. poor quark. abused with odd job once again.


----------



## Sarlix

Used my Quark Mini to avoid stepping on some slugs and snails. Makes my day to be able to use it for something good.


----------



## Monocrom

NonSenCe said:


> duct tape, i thought one can tape the door shut from outside with ease if need be.. no matter what car it is.. and would think it can also be strung as a "rope" from the door handle to another door handle. (although I have used actual rope to do that.) but maybe that is impossible in your car.
> 
> Flashlight today: I used it as doorstop. poor quark. abused with odd job once again.



Duct tape on the outside of the door would work. But it also draws attention to the fact that the door is damaged, and can't be locked. Having to share garage space with 40 neighbors means they have to pass by my car when they exit after parking. Didn't want to draw attention.

As for the door handles, their design is such that looping the duct tape through them is impossible. The jute twine was much thinner but still strong. It was a headache I hope to never have to repeat. Problem fixed. But I'd be lying if I said I had complete confidence that this would never happen again.


----------



## DimmerD

scottyhazzard said:


> Once on a trip to the coast we saw cows that were playing leap-frog, but one cow (definitely a bull) couldn't get over the other cow. although it sure did try. Nice pics!



ROFLMAO !!! OMG I can't stop laughing!!! THANK YOU!

Okay used my Shiningbeam P-Rocket to basically blind myself, pressed rubber boot while screwing on the tailcap. Don't know why I was looking at the opposite end at the time, DOH!


----------



## Acid87

I used my new E1E just because it's new. I love the Incan goodness. Yummy!


----------



## Echo63

Just had too look for an earring that my wife dropped.
To light up the carpet I used my Maxabeam, and my wife used my SF M6

Nothing like a bit of Overkill !


----------



## FlashlightPhreak

This evening used my TK35 while fishing. Turbo mode to spot where the bait fish were hanging out.... Caught a few decent catfish. 

BTW A few folks came over and commented on how bright my light was........


----------



## Richub

I once got a lot of comments on my TK35s brightness too.

I was on the 10th floor of an apartment building where one of my friends lived, and I illuminated the parking lot where a lot of people gathered for a barbeque. 
It was instant daylight there. :devil:

When we got down to join the BBQ, I got a load of comments, and had to show the light multiple times. 

A lot of people there thought I was nuts to spend over 150 euro on a flashlight (TK35 & charger + 2 18650 batteries) but this made them see why... 

Today's use of a flashlight: Used my E05 to catch a big spider that woke me up by trying to build a web above my bed, but fell down on my face. Lucky me for not having arachnophobia.


----------



## scottyhazzard

Just got home from weekend in Lassen camping. Used Solarforce L2t with X-ML, A001 head and lamp for... well a lamp, another L2T with X-ML for flashlight stuff, finding deer, flying bats and general wow factor, Jet Beam Pro 1 V3 for wow and walking around and a Zebralight 501w for other lamp work and some of those Costco XRE AAA lights for our friends. Oh and a 30mw Green laser for fun and play in the smoke of camp fire. Laser was really cool on my wives diamond ring in the smoke! Ah camping, such fun for a flashaholic!


----------



## DrThinkALot

I used my maglite solitaire to find my keys I dropped in the garage


----------



## Acid87

I used my brand new Fenix E05 to look for a battery dropped behind my tv.


----------



## nissan300z90

I used my ultrafire UV to charge up some glow in the dark golf discs last night. Will probably do it agian tonight too.


----------



## nbp

Used my G2L to work on my mom's car and our lawn tractor.


----------



## Acid87

nbp said:


> Used my G2L to work on my mom's car and our lawn tractor.



Good lad. Need to look after your mum/mom/mother only one you have.


----------



## Southbendk1

I drive a truck for a living. I leave early in the morning most of the time. I use my TerraLux Lightstar 220 to check the truck and trailer.


----------



## run4jc

Walked my 2 dogs at 5:30 - pitch dark. Same every day - and every day, 6V Haiku XML and 6V Makai XML...


----------



## Ishango

Not today, but saturday. My girlfriend and I went looking for a new house, this time with the real estate agent. I used my Nitecore EX10 to check in the darker spots and corners to look for damage or other hidden problems. It's a wooden house with apparently a lot of humidity problems. I also used it to look under the house to check the damage.

The real estate agent noticed the small size of my flashlight and thought it was pretty handy to have such a small sized light.


----------



## Richub

I got home last night and heard two cats screaming at each other.

I took out my Fenix LD25 to see them, and I was just in time to see one of the most violent catfights I ever saw in my life. Holy cow...
Imagine two big stray tomcats engaging in an over 5 minutes long non-stop growling, clawing, biting, hissing fur flying frenzie.

Chasing them off wasn't an option, if I did I'm sure I would get their full 'attention'... Thanks, but no thanks.

In the end the black & white cat got chased away by the red one. 
I hope this fight settled their teritorial dispute for some time to come. I definitively don't want to see another fight like this in years to come. At a point it looked like the red one was about to kill the black & white cat...


----------



## lanyardtimes

Seldomly use it, but last night my bedside lamp was out of work, so I had to use it.


----------



## americanpiegamer188

TwoFingers said:


> I had trouble adjusting the wick on my oil lamp this morning. My light is the Surefire A2 Aviator, which gave me the light to correct my lamp's wick problem. The two light settings, at the push of a button are very handy.


 
Your join date is 2004. 9/8/11 is your first post date.


----------



## Nokin

I used my Polarion to shine deep into some shrubs to pot the entrance to a ground wasp's nest, so that I could fire some Rentokill Nest Destroyer into it, from a safe distance. Probably overkill, because my Surefire Dominator or U2 would have been up the job. At least I can let the grandkids play in the garden again now! (This was a couple of weeks ago, but I only signed up here yesterday


----------



## Monocrom

Used my Energizer 2AAA LED Inspection light just a short while ago to check the concrete ceiling above my indoor, garage parking space that I share with 40 of my neighbors. When it rains heavily, directly in front of my space is where one of the three big leaks takes place inside the garage. They swore they fixed it. But I couldn't see any so-called "fix."

Will have to wait for the next major thunderstorm to be sure.


----------



## Be-Seen Triker

Today I am testing the runtime and wattage profile of my bike flasher lights. 18650 zoomie using a Q5. Going on 7 hours now! What a boring job


----------



## streetrat

Lighting up the night... :ironic:


----------



## smarkum

scottyhazzard said:


> My 8 yo thinks the two in the last photo are in love.


 
Smarkum, I think your 8 year old could be right. Look, their cuddling! Once on a trip to the coast we saw cows that were playing leap-frog, but one cow (definitely a bull) couldn't get over the other cow. although it sure did try. Nice pics![/QUOTE]

We've raised about 89 caterpillars in our home this summer. We only have about 18 left to go! This morn. we are going to release 6 butterflies . My children worried that it was too cold and windy out last night to let them go. . . it seemed PERFECT outside to me. . . anyway, over the weekend we went to an event at Kansas University (ROCK CHALK Jayhawk!) called the Monarch Watch. They had a "mating cage". Well, my 10yo, 8yo, and 7yo are all going to become vets when they grow up. They are all about animals and how they work in the world. SO we went into the room with the mating cage. . . and my goodness. There were probably 400 Monarch butterflies mating. My girls were just enthralled. . . there were about 10 other kids in the room. Several of them were asking "what are those butterflies doing? Are they hurting each other ? I don't think that butterfly likes what is happening. . . " My 8yo said to some of the questions "No, they are mating, making it so the female butterfly can lay the egg. . . " Then she said "They stick their . . ." I stopped her at that point and said "Those butterflies are playing leap frog!" Emily laughed and caught on and then started telling the other children that the butterflies were just playing leap frog. The entire room of adults were laughing and all the kids were talking about which butterfly pair would win the leapfrog contest! It was hillarious! thank you scottyhazzard. That is a great line I will use a lot. 
Later on, I used my McGizmo Mule to light butterflies in the dark that had been released by my kids to start their journey to Mexico. . . The Mule lit up the pear tree in our front yard so that we could see where they landed to "catch their breath" before they start their jouney. I've wondered about a Makai 6V XML for such activites. The Mule only show so far up into the tree. . . hmmmmm I might "NEED" another McGizmo! 
The mule is a perfect tool to illuminate the butterflies prior to release . . . 





I've been using the mule a lOT for photography. The color rendering is beautiful with the mule. :thumbsup:


----------



## Henry50

Climbed the grass at parliment house last night


----------



## radioactive_man

We did some maintenance at the local indoor range today, and we had to inspect the space between two walls down by the targets. One of the other range members borrowed my Jetbeam RRT-0 set on the second-highest stage, and I used the Fenix LD01 (on high) on my keychain. It turns out, that some d-bag had fired full metal jacket rounds and semi-jacketed hollowpoints at the targets, even though the range is approved for lead (LRN) only. As a result one of the steel deflector plates in the bullet stop had been bent out of shape, and now it has to be replaced or ricochets may result from the damage. Since the police is going to inspect the range on monday we need to fix it ASAP or the range's approval will be revoked. Now if the only the dumbass shooter who did the damage would come forward.


----------



## scottyhazzard

Smarkum, you made my day. Thanks!
Your kids sound very, very intelligent! Time to start saving for vet school! Or you could take them and your lights diving and start saving for marine biology!


----------



## yowzer

Lit up a patient and the alley he was passed out in with my rrt-0. Just another typical night at work.


----------



## EnduringEagle

yowzer said:


> Lit up a patient and the alley he was passed out in with my rrt-0. Just another typical night at work.



How are you enjoying your jet beam? Was thinking about getting one..


----------



## Randall

USE LG Mini II, without waking my child and illuminate some dark places like small pipe.


----------



## varmint

M20 Olight at 3:15 am to find a drunk tresspasser, it totally blinded him.


----------



## Monocrom

Parked my car very carefully next to a low stone wall yesterday. But still just a bit too close. Couple of very tiny, very shallow, scratches on my rear bumper from the wall. Found the perfect touch-up paint several weeks ago. (Ironically, at Wal-Mart. It was rated for use on Ford vehicles. But the shade of silver was perfect for my Mazda 6. The shade that Mazda has listed as the ideal one for touch-ups is one shade too dark.)

Wanted to touch up the bumper in a seldom-used portion of a large shopping center parking lot. But as I pulled it, it started raining. Went home, parked in my garaged parking spot, used my Energizer 2AAA LED Inspection light so I could see what I was doing. Touched things up. Should be dry by now. Very happy.


----------



## nbp

I believe Ford still owns Mazda so it's not too unbelievable that they use the same paint.  It's definitely a good thing for the consumer who needs parts though. It was nice being able to pull parts for my car from 626s, MX-6s and Probes.


----------



## Nano-Oil.com

I do not know why, this double posted.


----------



## Nano-Oil.com

Use my Gatlight a lot in taking photos by cancelling the flash on camera and using the flashlight instead, 
specially in absolute darkness when you could not frame the shot anyway.


----------



## bitslice

It's easier navigating around my house by torchlight, than it is to wait for those new CFL bulbs to brighten up enough to see where I'm going.
I can also use both hands to carry stuff, without needing one hand free to operate the lightswitches on the wall.


----------



## Monocrom

nbp said:


> I believe Ford still owns Mazda so it's not too unbelievable that they use the same paint.  It's definitely a good thing for the consumer who needs parts though. It was nice being able to pull parts for my car from 626s, MX-6s and Probes.



I've heard that's no longer the case. Back when I bought her, I know Ford still had controlling interest in Mazda. Engine and tranny built in Japan, but the rest of her is put together right here in America. (Otherwise, I wouldn't have bought her.)

Early on, when I was still getting comments from co-workers at my last job about my new ride, one guy made a little side comment about buying foreign cars instead of supporting American workers. He said it with a smile, but I knew it was a jab at my choice of what is seen as a foreign car company. I was polite, but made sure to immediately correct him. Ford is American. Back then when I bought her, Ford had controlling interest in the company. Most of the car was made by American workers in America. He never made anymore side comments about my new ride after that.

Just to stay on topic, I recently put four new AAA batteries into my LED-Lenser T7. I've decided to use it as my main car light. Sits in the trunk, in its belt-pouch with a pair of needle-nose pliers attached to the pouch. (For some odd reason, getting the valve-caps off is now a major chore. I use the pliers to loosen them.)


----------



## Quiksilver

Two day/one night hike in a nearby National Park.

Start around 7AM, walk until 11AM.

Stop at a natural swimming pool and eat/swim until 2PM.

Walk from 2PM until 5PM.

Stop and have a snack + sunset till 6PM.

(In the jungle it's dark at 630PM here.)

Walk from 630PM to 830PM into camp.

--

After we pitched tents I went out alone on a 5km night hike, there and back took 2 hours incl. stops and exploring. Since I was new to the area I picked a route with only one way in and out, no forks or splits to get disoriented with. Jungles in the dark are srs bsns, especially with the snakes and eight-legged critters spinning their traps over the trails in the dark.

I weighed my pack down with a few illumination tools for testing. 

ZL H501
Surefire 6P (NB XRE-R2 & P60)
Surefire 6PX Pro
HDS Rotary

--

Here is their jungle performance:

(Note, without lighting, in this jungle I could not see 1 inch in front of my nose. Zero usable light under the thick canopy after 10 minutes standing in the dark waiting for dark vision to get better).

H501: Useful on high, was running lithiums. Still a sense of claustrophobia when you can't see out past 20 yards (15m). The national park was up in the clouds on a plateau so along with the dense jungle came REALLY thick misty fog ... clouds. Makes visibility really low and claustrophobia index really high, especially with the H501. However, this light is great for watching the trail around you out to 10-15m. Terrible light to have for hearing noises and growls in the vegetation around you. Just enough to illuminate glowing eyes, but not enough to ID the subject.

6PX Pro: Used this primarily. On low it's okay for navigation on open paths, but on jungle trails where its easy to miss the path and follow some dried seasonal stream for 1km before knowing you're lost ... It's necessary to use the high beam. With the nice hotspot, there comes a sense of tunnel vision. The spill isn't really enough for bush/forest/jungle navigation if you want to keep your eyes on the path/surrounding vegetation. 

In my area I have to watch out for all manner of slithering and poisonous critters as well as the 8-legged ones, both shiny and hairy variety. I have to keep an eye on my footing as well as the edges of the trail, so navigation becomes slow with the 6PX Pro. If I shine it on the edges of the trail, the hotspot ruins my dark vision. 

6P (NB): Great for open areas, however on tight jungle trails the claustrophobia is huge. I don't get claustrophobia in a medical sense, however when the only light you have is a 8-degree tube in front of you, this light isn't great for night nav in dense vegetation and one has to slow their pace considerably to stay safe.

6P (P60): Mixed views. For about 45 minutes the beam is strong enough, and the spill is good enough to make night nav okay. The hotspot isn't as bright as the 6PX Pro, so my dark vision is better, meaning I don't need as much illumination in the spill. Good spill for watching path edges and footing. All in all, its adequate for about 45 minutes, at which time it dims to an unusable level for that activity. The X factor is how cool it is to navigate in foggy jungle with the incan 6P beam. TBH it felt like a scene out of Apocalypse Now. Really grainy, dark, with just enough light to see where you need to go. Definitely an experience.

HDS Rotary: Wow! When used on the level just below max, the spill is bright enough to almost negate the tunnel vision, and the hotspot is strong enough to illuminate an adequate distance up the trail. With a bright spill, I don't have to point the hotspot at the ground to see where I'm going, the effect of that is I can retain my dark vision and not blind myself. After using this light for 5 minutes, it didn't get much more use. Almost too useful, and wanted to test out the other lights that have obvious weak spots for that activity.

Prognosis: The Rotary alone is enough, but not as good as pairing a thrower with a flood. However, pair the ZL H501 with a good thrower (6P NB/6PX Pro) and that combo is hard to beat. Keep the hotspot of the handheld on the path and use the 501 to look at your feet and trail edges. The benefits of this is retaining night vision. When you sweep side to side with a handheld, shining it at a nearby tree can cause enough refraction to mess your night-adapted vision up. 

--

That's what I did with my lights yesterday/the day before. 

Poor camera, however it illustrates the sense of claustrophobia.


----------



## RayfromTX

I used mine to ride my bike at 5am to start a 100 mile ride.


----------



## scottyhazzard

We took our daughter to the Monterey Bay Aquarium for two days as a part of her birthday gift. First day, arrived at aquarium 4pm (they don't let people in after 4pm). So for 2 hours the aquarium was almost empty. Day 2, power failure at the hotel, YEAH! I mean- darn it! Wife and daughter were able to use the L2T with XM-L and an A001 head for plenty of shower illumination, I used the other one in ceiling bounce for packing and calling front desk. My shower by flashlight was just dandy until the hot water went out completely. Shivered and shouted getting the suds off. Then the power came back on. While everyone else went to some Sea Otter stuff we went to the bat rays in the touch pools. No one was there but us and I have never seen the bat rays more playful and active. My daughter was able to touch all of the bat rays. She reported that this was the best birthday ever! 

When we came home and told our story to one of our friends, she asked if I had requested a discount from the hotel. Except for the water going ice cold, I was happy. A flashaholic in a black out- We go together like PB and J.


----------



## cheeman150

used by fenix ld20 to signal to a car to pick me up


----------



## smarkum

Last night we watched the "fairy dust" dance in the flashlight beam (Gavina used a candle) until the sandman helped my 8yo drift into dreamland . . . shhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## NeoGeo

Used a Sipik SK68 lookalike to shine though some dark homebrew this morning to see if it was fermenting! Strangest use yet? :huh:


----------



## nbp

NeoGeo, please stop by my homebrew thread in the Cafe. I don't remember if I've seen you there yet.


----------



## jl123

I use mine daily to get my co-worker's attention. We both wear headphones a lot of the time to drain out the noise in the IT shop.


----------



## Ishango

Yesterday I did not have an actual use for my lights, but received my Nitecore T0 lights I ordered earlier, but more important I received my first set of Eneloops (AA & AAA) w/ charger.

So after having them fully charged I wanted to see for myself if my lights would be visually more powerful. I tested my SC51w on high with a new standard alkaline battery and then switched to the Eneloop. It was a really noticeable difference. After playing with other lights and my Eneloops I also compared my T0's with my E01's. I still like the E01 most, but it is a nice addition to my collection.


----------



## smarkum

jl123 said:


> I use mine daily to get my co-worker's attention. We both wear headphones a lot of the time to drain out the noise in the IT shop.


 

Ha HA! I just used mine to re awaken the spouse. . . It is my job to make sure eveyone is up on time. . . I've already gently nudged. . . . so now it was the the LIGHTS turn. This morning, it was the Gavina. . . does her job beautifully!


----------



## munky000527

I used my Romisen rc-n3 to change the motor oil and serpentine belt on my Saturn Ion...at 11 PM!!! Yay for abnormal sleep schedules!!


----------



## orbspeed1

I taped my solarforce l2p with a single mode xml to my handle bars went for a ride then came home and ordered proper hadle bar mounts.

May also order more l2p's:devil::devil:


----------



## energythoughts

Used my Fenix TK21 tonight to walk over to the neighbors to bring a lost dog back to our house to give it some food and shelter for the night. Hope to find the owners soon.

A side note: it ran in Turbo for a good 15-20 minutes on a half charged AW 2900 18650. After the dog ate I went to check up on her and I experienced the TK21 step down function for the first time. It ran for about 7 seconds on Turbo then dropped down to high. Sort of a nice feature letting me know the battery needs a charge.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

At 3:47am I used my LumaPower Connexion AA on low for a trip to the bathroom. My fingers control ultimate light getting out.


----------



## dajab77

At 6:15 am Used my HDS Tactical 170 and ,for good measure, my HDS Rotary to replace the log in one of my geocaches.


----------



## varmint

Just as always every night checking livestock and gates here, 1st trip was with my Olight M20 late trip was with my Streamlight Strion.


----------



## RCM

last night scared off a skunk that was annoying my dog with my garrity K009 skunk saw the light and ran off...was kinda funny..I didn't get sprayed and neither did my dog!


----------



## Monocrom

Earlier tonight, I noticed that a couple of scratches I had fixed with touch-up paint were showing again. Very minor scratches on the rear bumper. My fault for being too stingy with the touch-up paint. (Usually, less is more. But not this time.) Since a huge downpour arrived a bit unexpectedly right after I hopped in, I decided to fix the scratches at home. Pulled into my garaged parking space, couldn't see a thing back there. Grabbed the main light I keep in my car, LED Lenser T7 model. Used high-mode on the flood setting. Must admit, that mode and setting produce a gorgeous beam. (Unfortunately, the light itself is overpriced, battery-carrier is cheap & fragile, and the 4AA format optimized for alkies is truly ridiculous.)

The emitter is also clearly overdriven since the light heated up far too quickly and started to become uncomfortable to hold, after just a handful of short minutes. I finished up, and now the rear bumper looks mint. Very happy.


----------



## HotWire

I discovered that dust bunnies had stolen some of my favorite small flashlights. I lit up the area between the headboard and the wall and retrieved a fist full of theml Those dust bunnies cannot be trusted! lol


----------



## Richub

I abused my Fenix TK41 last evening to make some big moths fall out of the sky... 

I was in a friend's garden after dark, chatting and enjoying a warm late summer's day, and we noticed some big moths flying around. I grabbed my TK41 and lit one up. It almost immediately closed it's wings and dropped to the ground. I think it's a defensive trick of those moths.
It looked so funny we all laughed, and spent the last hour in the garden chasing moths.


----------



## smarkum

Richub said:


> I abused my Fenix TK41 last evening to make some big moths fall out of the sky...
> 
> I was in a friend's garden after dark, chatting and enjoying a warm late summer's day, and we noticed some big moths flying around. I grabbed my TK41 and lit one up. It almost immediately closed it's wings and dropped to the ground. I think it's a defensive trick of those moths.
> It looked so funny we all laughed, and spent the last hour in the garden chasing moths.


 
That is Great!!!! Guess what we are doing tonight . . . . as long as it doesnt' hurt the moths . . . .

It reminded me that one of the best "tool' uses for my Rotary is early morning duty. I use it to peek in on my little sleeping beauties, (it is getting cold . . . they might need a blanket, or to be tucked in) and then I fire it up to light my way to the car hole where I get my every morning diet soda. It is kept in the car hole so that we are not all tempted to drink it through the day. . . anyway, my cat Henry, likes to tear between my legs as I'm coming in from the car hole and get himself out there to make all kinds of problems . . . that I often don't discover until a day or two later. . . .. arrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhh. Anyway, I've found that if I turn the Rotary on full blast and shine it down low and shake it all crazy like that Henry will retreat!!!!! No more "sally skip under the bed". . . anyone remember that little golden book? - I may have just aged myself. . .


----------



## EnduringEagle

Whole family was out last night and found myself by myself. So I cleaned and lubed my lights and watched the movie "300". It would have turned out much better for Leonitis if he had an Olight SR90!


----------



## Cody Jansen

quark 123^2 to look in the back of a pc to see why i could not get the side panel off.


----------



## OCD

While watching a movie tonight, we heard crashing and breaking coming from the kitchen. What we thought were glasses sitting on the counter falling onto the floor when actually 2 glass candle holders had managed to vibrate off the top of the microwave. Only one broke, which was surprising as our kitchen floor is ceramic tile, as is the hallway and the lead into the living room. Needless to say, broken glass travels absurd distances in our house.

I used my HDS 200 on high to shine across the floor while my wife vacuumed up the pieces. It made the glass shards *sparkle*! Found quite a few that were missed on the first vacuuming.


----------



## think2x

Used my Olight Ti Infinitum to find and clean up glass on the hardwood floors at friends. Kids+football+pictures on the wall= glass every time. 

Using the light parallel to the floor made quick work of finding it all to keep the kids feet safe.


----------



## Helmut.G

used my Thrunite Scorpion neutral w/ Turbohead for cleaning up pieces of a broken mirror on the floor a couple of hours ago.

I also often use the Scorpion to watch hunting bats in the sky at night.


----------



## PhillyRube

I used my Fenix P3D EDC to light up the gaping wound in my leg from surgery last week. Wife took a couple pictures of it. Long story.....


----------



## Richub

I used my LD01 to enlighten the inside of a PC to determine what kind of RAM it needed. It needed DDR2, and is running fine now.


----------



## thaugen

I used my Eagletac D25a to help a friend find a lost earring. She said, "Wow that is a really bright light! Is that a maglite?" I replied, "No, it's an Eagletac."


----------



## tam17

This evening I've used my Jetbeam PA01 to warn a reckless driver who was driving in reverse without looking back, obviously not noticing me pushing a stroller with my 10 month old son inside. Seeing the strobe, driver hit the brakes immediately and his A-Class Merc stopped about 2 meters from us. I've proceeded, deciding not to enter a pointless confrontation.

Since reckless driving is a national sport here, it's a good practice to remain watchful, act defensively and keep a flashlight with pre-programmed strobe at hand 

Tam


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

The usual between 3 and 4AM trip to the can with my LumaPower ConneXion on low and my fingers covering much of the output.


----------



## Helmut.G

tam17 said:


> This evening I've used my Jetbeam PA01 to warn a reckless driver who was driving in reverse without looking back, obviously not noticing me pushing a stroller with my 10 month old son inside. Seeing the strobe, driver hit the brakes immediately and his A-Class Merc stopped about 2 meters from us. I've proceeded, deciding not to enter a pointless confrontation.
> 
> Since reckless driving is a national sport here, it's a good practice to remain watchful, act defensively and keep a flashlight with pre-programmed strobe at hand
> 
> Tam


good thing you were prepared.

used a small coin cell keychain flashlight to accidentally blind my GF today while comparing the beam to a surefire 6P with cheapo 9V incand dropin.


----------



## Xacto

tam17 said:


> This evening I've used my Jetbeam PA01 to warn a reckless driver who was driving in reverse without looking back, obviously not noticing me pushing a stroller with my 10 month old son inside. [..]



Shows once again how usefull strobe can be. Congrats on your defensive reaction, I am not sure if I would have been that cool.

Cheers
Thorsten (former A-Class driver, currently smart and B-Class driver, soon A-Class driver again ;-)


----------



## nbp

PhillyRube said:


> I used my Fenix P3D EDC to light up the gaping wound in my leg from surgery last week. Wife took a couple pictures of it. Long story.....



We've got time....


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

So far today, NOTHING. Not looking like I'll need one until after dark.


----------



## jamesmtl514

same here. i've been playing with my 3P, looking for an excuse to use it....no dice so far.


----------



## scout24

Used my Haiku high-cri as an under car droplight while cutting exhaust off my Son's Scion XB with my oxy-acetelyne torch in my driveway... :devil: Proper color rendition is important when cutting metal with fire... gotta see where the slag splashes, and find the hangers to drop pipe and muffler. It'll get used again tomorrow to re-hang new parts.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Haven't yet needed one, and it's plenty dark outside.

Will read a while in bed using my most EXCELLENT Zebralight!


----------



## Monocrom

Stumbled onto a park by accident today when I had no place special to be. Decided to check it out. One of the crappiest parks I've ever seen. From the perimeter, it looks simply like a wooded, overgrown, undeveloped, area. Even the park's entrances are either hidden on side streets or overgrown when on a main street. Alley Pond park is rather huge though. Hidden jogging trail. Even an "adventure course." (Yup, that's what the signs say.) Decided to check out the course. It's basically the easiest hiking trail you will ever encounter. Started thinking that it would make an ideal place for any homeless folks to crash. (Most likely why all the entrances are either on side roads or allowed to be overgrown.)

I found the park late in the day. I did manage to get back out before it got dark. Later on though, I had to reach my car, and it did get very dark. Pulled out my Milky-modded, Seoul P4, KL1 head on a black E2E body with E2D tailcap. (All black.) Ended up using it to walk up the sidewalk safely.


----------



## jinnet

Just when the stop power


----------



## RCM

Used my garrity k009 to reset a tripped circuit breaker after night fall...stupid microwave! Now using a 1xAAA cell light for writing, with a duraloop inside


----------



## Learjet

Was walking up the stairs tonight and about half way up was this 5 foot long snake. The XM-L lit him up quite nicely. I did have the outside house light on, but it just didn't seem to show it very well against the stairs.


----------



## dameks

Used my Haiku to light my bike ride home last night after forgetting my bike light. Glad I had a little lanyard to keep it secure in my hand.


----------



## geomun

*last night used my d25a to check connections behind the TV at a friends house. And then this morning used it to leave the bedroom with waking the wives or the girlfriend. A little too bright on low, but my fingertip does a nice job of blocking some of the light. Edc came in handy as always! *


----------



## fortean101

geomun said:


> *last night used my d25a to check connections behind the TV at a friends house. And then this morning used it to leave the bedroom with waking the wives or the girlfriend. A little too bright on low, but my fingertip does a nice job of blocking some of the light. Edc came in handy as always! *


 
How many wives and girlfriends do you have? Lol 

Just used a Surefire M6 to check the front garden as my wife and I heard a noise.


----------



## KiwiMark

geomun said:


> * And then this morning used it to leave the bedroom with waking the wives or the girlfriend.*



Superking sized bed?


----------



## EnduringEagle

I was out last night enjoying the changing weather in south Florida (finally!) and was walking through a park area with my 4sevens G5. I got approached by three punks who were "poorly intentioned". I hit them with the strobe full blast, backed up and racked my Glock. They ran like hell. Evidently really bright strobes are very effective in combination with the appropriate sound effects.


----------



## Helmut.G

we got a lot of firewood delivered today and stacked a part in the cellar.
It was not until we were nearly done that we noticed a small part of the wood was rotten, and we wouldn't have been able to discern the bad pieces without a proper flashlight, since the stack is in a poorly lit corner.


----------



## Kitchen Panda

On the theory "Go big or go home", used the TK 70 this morning to try to figure out where the fruit flies are coming from. Only a little disappointed that the beam does not cause them to catch fire and fall smoking to the kitchen floor.


----------



## davidt1

Used my H51W to work on a mod project.


----------



## ValeTudoGuy

*Flashlight:* ITP A1 EOS
*Used For: *Looking for a leaking pipe while crawling through a tiny floor space with no other lighting.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Nothing so far today, but last night P2D came in handy a couple times for rooting around in the back of the Tahoe!


----------



## Monocrom

Lowes 2C Task Force light came in handy last night in checking on an elderly loved one.


----------



## Coop57

I picked my brother and his wife up from the airport tonight. When we arrived at their house needless to say it was totally dark and of course he never has any of the flashlights that I have given him. I walked them up the front steps using my Quark 123 to light the way.


----------



## yowzer

Helped staff a SAR training event this weekend. Lots of flashlight use, not all gratuitous, walking around at night on trails, campsites, and in cabins (We do it at a Boy Scout camp. Trainees have to make their own shelters; staff... well... RHIP.  ) because I'm strange and would rather use a flashlight than flip a light switch. Massive, definitely gratuitous overkill in lights brought and used: Zebralight SC60w, Crelant 7G2-N, Thrunite Catapult v3 NW, Surefire AZ2... didn't even need to break out one of the headlamps I had in my pack. Everybody else thinks I'm strange.


----------



## ieslei

My brother and i at my mother's house in the country side decided to go out for a walk to test some flashlights in no asphalt and in dark areas and when were like 0,4 mile from home a drunk man started to follows us and when he noticed that we had powerfull flashlights he thought we were a threat( there's no cree led flashlights here in brazil)... Most of our flashlights are not brighter than 2 lumens. Specially in the country side, those people still only know incandescent lights... So as possible house ownner in region he might had thought we were some kind of manace.... Back to the facts: he yelled ( come over here u faggots) and started running and so did us! Huhu we turned the flashlights off(tk21 and thrunite a1) and we went to the woods in order to hide! In silence we waited for the moment the drunk would pass and head home. He could see few things cause it was a full moon night Huhu If our plan did do not work: strobe pointed at his eyes and get the hell out.... But the man just passed running thinking we were just ahead and then he went away saying wird things out loud! that was it! We went home and no flashlights test that night! 

I must say: Nice adventure! My brother wants a nightvision monocular now! LoL


Cheers!


----------



## Monocrom

Coop57 said:


> I picked my brother and his wife up from the airport tonight. When we arrived at their house needless to say it was totally dark and of course he never has any of the flashlights that I have given him. I walked them up the front steps using my Quark 123 to light the way.



I've learned that if you want non-flashaholic loved ones to carry a light, best bet is a Photon Freedom, Photon II, Princeton Tec Pulsar II, or a similar coin-cell light. And, even better, get a hold of their main keyring. Put the light on there for them. That way, it'll be a tiny pain in the neck to remove the light. Many folks will just leave it on there out of laziness. But if needed, they'll at least have something.


----------



## Richub

I used my new Fenix E11 to help a guy search for a dropped bicycle key. It was dark, but that E11 sure lit up the ground around us. We found that key in no-time.


----------



## f22shift

Monocrom said:


> I've learned that if you want non-flashaholic loved ones to carry a light, best bet is a Photon Freedom, Photon II, Princeton Tec Pulsar II, or a similar coin-cell light. And, even better, get a hold of their main keyring. Put the light on there for them. That way, it'll be a tiny pain in the neck to remove the light. Many folks will just leave it on there out of laziness. But if needed, they'll at least have something.



truth.
and even got some responses back that they were useful.


----------



## cland72

Used my Petzl Tactikka Saturday night to break down camp in the pouring rain . 

My brother was using a Solarforce L2P hand held I gave him for Christmas one year, limiting the use of his hands, so I gave him my cheap Energizer backup headlamp and he was glad to have it.


----------



## Jrubin

used my Quark X aa² to attach a battery tender to my car that i was winterizing for storage


----------



## Sammy_boy

Searching for things in the kitchen using my MiniMag with the TLE-5EX upgrade - most of the striplights in our kitchen have stopped working and they don't do tubes for them any more so even looking on the (untidy) kitchen table needs a flashlight! Will be getting them replaced soon, but in the meantime gives me an excuse to play with flashlights in the house


----------



## Enzo

I went for a walk last night around the neighborhood and took my TK35. I heard something rustling up ahead and thought it was a cat. 
I shinned the light on high, it was a skunk, it turned, looked at me like "get that thing out of my eyes".... I turned off the light, apologized and we both went our separate ways.....


----------



## Cody Jansen

quark 123^2 to charge up a glow in the dark foot ball for my brother.


----------



## Tbone559

Klarus P2A To check the alley behind my house due to my dog having a fit.


----------



## jamesmtl514

G3 with M91W to mount an LED TV flush to the wall. had to light up the back to find the wire preventing the TV from being flush.


----------



## Raccoon18

Enzo said:


> I went for a walk last night around the neighborhood and took my TK35. I heard something rustling up ahead and thought it was a cat.
> I shinned the light on high, it was a skunk, it turned, looked at me like "get that thing out of my eyes".... I turned off the light, apologized and we both went our separate ways.....



Always better to be the bigger man and let him do his thing! :huh:

We have automated lights in one of our main buildings on campus, and after 45min they all switch off to save energy is case they are forgotten to be switched off over weekends for example. You need to reach the master switch again then to power them back up, and I cunningly used the low mode on my JETBeam BC-10 to maneuver over there and hit it for some glorious light!

I think that is a good example of needing a flashlight with you everyday, even in daytime, which a lot of people don't understand.


----------



## gsr

I used my Surefire E2DL to light up the inside of a shed, high on a mountian, when the heaters tripped the circut breaker. It didn't take long to reset the breaker, but it was another one of those moments that made me glad to have a light on me.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

We are using a place I formerly worked at for a garage sale this Thurs thru Sat. My former Boss (Ahole) and co-worker (Gem of a guy) came by to do something and I allowed co-worker to use my P2D to look for a part as there is no power in the building.

Last night looked for the source of burning smell and smoke. Was dispersed by the time the Vol Fire Dept showed up to look around.

Here in the woods where we are WAY behind in rain fire scares the bejeebers out of me!


----------



## Richub

Used my Fenix E11 on low to avoid stepping on some huge slugs behind the house. 
I really hate it when you step on one. First, you almost slip & fall. Second, you're in for some serious cleaning to get that slimy crap off your shoes. :sick2:

The slugs themselves are pretty awesome though, some are 20 cm (7 inches) or more, and they have a bright orange/brown color. Only thing is, when I illuminate them with my E11, they get defensive and pull back their antennas and stop crawling. It's too bright for them, obviously. 

This is a picture of one:


----------



## smarkum

that's NOT what slugs look like at my house :sick2: . . . .that is actually kinda pretty :thumbsup:

Used my Rotary to illuminate the creek not far from our home. I was watching for snakes and whatnot. We saw a few bass (YES, it a creek) , some little fish that I would guess were minnows, a lot of shells, and some wrappers - evidence that there some folks playing "leap frog" down there. I hope we don't ever walk upon that . THat would NOT be good. 

My 8 yo used my Mule last night to read her book at bedtime. She and her 7yo sister were having a "sleep-over" in the 8yo's twin size top bunk bed. The 7yo fell asleep and Em wanted to keep reading. So she tip-toed in and asked for the "floody light". I tried to take a pic later as it was SO sweet, but the hardwood floor creaked and the flashlight came toward me and the photo moment was over . . .


----------



## bwcaw

Today I used my Surefire LX2 to see if there was coffee in the headphone port of my Iphone.


----------



## Acid87

bwcaw said:


> Today I used my Surefire LX2 to see if there was coffee in the headphone port of my Iphone.



Sounds like you had a good morning.


----------



## scottyhazzard

I'm always afraid when cleaning litter out of the local ponds that my daughter will try and pick up the odd "shell" :sick2: It's great people are having fun and being safe while playing leap frog but... Dude, police your brass after you shoot your "gun". I don't want to see it, I don't want to touch it and I especially don't want my daughter to see or touch it.

I took a walk with my 10yo and we used my Solarforce L2T with XM-L to find bullfrogs and crawdads. I forgot to take pics  All those caught were named and set free.


----------



## Acid87

scottyhazzard said:


> I'm always afraid when cleaning litter out of the local ponds that my daughter will try and pick up the odd "shell" :sick2: It's great people are having fun and being safe while playing leap frog but... Dude, police your brass after you shoot your "gun". I don't want to see it, I don't want to touch it and I especially don't want my daughter to see or touch it.
> 
> I took a walk with my 10yo and we used my Solarforce L2T with XM-L to find bullfrogs and crawdads. I forgot to take pics  All those caught were named and set free.



I assume a shell is an American term for the love glove?


----------



## Sammy_boy

I used my newly-recieved Fenix E11 to try to find a paper jam in the photocopier at work. Sadly I failed but not due to the light - couldn't find any paper anywhere! Suspect a dodgy sensor in the machine somewhere.

Not a very exciting story but one of those 'glad I had a flashlight' moments!


----------



## scottyhazzard

Acid87, you are correct! No glove- no love. An obscure term not unlike "Playing leap frog" to describe the act of cannubial congress. :thinking:


----------



## Quiksilver

1. Upgraded my car stereo at 11pm. Used ZL H501 headlamp and HDS Rotary. Changed some vehicle light bulbs too. 

2. Wednesday night, went for 70 minute fast walk on the beach and sand dunes. Used my modded SureFire 6P + A19 extender + Malkoff M60, and HDS Rotary.


----------



## duro

EnduringEagle said:


> I was out last night enjoying the changing weather in south Florida (finally!) and was walking through a park area with my 4sevens G5. I got approached by three punks who were "poorly intentioned". I hit them with the strobe full blast, backed up and racked my Glock. They ran like hell. Evidently really bright strobes are very effective in combination with the appropriate sound effects.



Really? What warranted the deployment of your weapon? Please disclose the details of the altercation, I'm interested to read.

Thanks


----------



## RCM

Went into the attic to fix some wiring (rat problem) and to bring stuff down, I need a headlight....


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Yesterday I searched (in vain) for my Cell Phone using my P2D. My Cell grew legs and walked away from wherever it and my Sheffield Pocket Steel knife sharpener jumped out of my shirt pocket. This irritated me to no end......


----------



## dbleznak

I ran over my HDS Flashlight with my Denali

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCWWyj1rH7s&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Jumpsukainen

Led lenser David 17 rechargeable. Tried to find my keys without waking up my wife - and did it too!

So, what have *you* used your lights for today?

[/QUOTE]


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Sammy_boy

Used a flashlight for something a bit more useful and serious today than futile paper jam searches! A patient was heard shouting for help, on investigating found him on the floor with a small head wound. I used my Fenix E11 to inspect the wound with other staff to ascertain how large it was, luckily it was only a small cut. He saw the duty doctor and is fine again now, the other staff were quite surprised at how much light that little Fenix threw on the situation, that was in low mode too! Sadly it was too bright to use for neurological observations (checking pupil response)

Glad I had it with me, had a genuinely useful part to play today


----------



## Helmut.G

Sammy_boy said:


> Sadly it was too bright to use for neurological observations (checking pupil response)


did you try using the spill light only?


----------



## Sammy_boy

The E11 is I think only 32 or 105 lumens, both of which are both too bright for neuro obs, tho didn't think to use the spill only! I've a Quark S2 Tactical on the way though from the US with an ultra-low moonlight mode which should be better for neuro obs


----------



## davidt1

Just now used my H51w as a headlamp to make dinner, then used it as an overhead light to eat said dinner.


----------



## Monocrom

dbleznak said:


> I ran over my HDS Flashlight with my Denali



Dude, you were seriously lucky. Do you have any clue how much damage you could have done to it?

Thankfully, you didn't end up having to take your Denali into the shop to get it fixed.


----------



## Helmut.G

Monocrom said:


> Dude, you were seriously lucky. Do you have any clue how much damage you could have done to it?
> 
> Thankfully, you didn't end up having to take your Denali into the shop to get it fixed.


Who talks about the car? He could've scratched the HDS' anodizing


----------



## carbine

Last night I used my TK15 to find a leak in my ceiling (Older house), because the toilet upstairs got clogged and it overflowed out the toilet and dripped through a hole in the floor. It dripped all over my stove top/oven, over pots and pans and onto me. Worst part was, it was diarrhea. Luckily there was more water than poo so it didn't smell that bad. I was pissed big time and couldn't find out which one of the three family members (all female) clogged the toilet. None confessed. This was all at 3AM. Cleaned everything then re-showered. I don't have pics to prove it, but this actually happened and pray it doesn't to you.


----------



## Monocrom

Helmut.G said:


> Who talks about the car? He could've scratched the HDS' anodizing



Naw. Damaging the SUV was far more likely.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Friend dropped his keys, used the e1e with LF bulb to find them.


----------



## OCD

Was at my Uncle's house in the country for a family bbq. Used my HDS 200 to help some family members pick some turnips out in the field before they left. Later I used my Solarforce L2P with MPP1 head to point out satellites crossing the sky.


----------



## EnduringEagle

I used my edc quark 123 to clean the terminals on my petrel headlamp for my up coming camping/kayak trip. How self serving is that???


----------



## jamesmtl514

used my SF 3P with M31W to light up my service book to reset my maintenance req' light on my car.


----------



## Acid87

Used my SF E1E stock bulb with red filter to go to the loo. I Then used it getting to my bed where I picked up my iPad and wrote this post when I should be sleeping.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

RBR said:


> Just finished the lawn and used a MagLite 2D for opening a nice cold bottle of beer in my workshop.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> RBR



I'm puzzeled. Did you use the Maglite to find the beer or to open it? (or both!)


----------



## NOREAT

OCD said:


> Was at my Uncle's house in the country for a family bbq. Used my HDS 200 to help some family members pick some turnips out in the field before they left. Later I used my Solarforce L2P with MPP1 head to point out satellites crossing the sky.



You mean your Solarforce lit up the satellites?:huh: I'm going to have to look into one of those!


----------



## PharmerMike

Came out of church tonight to find that the timer for the parking lot lights has not yet been adjusted for the earlier sunset. Overcast, wooded lot = pitch black. Used the Arc AAA on my keyring to find my car and get a four-year-old and two-year-old loaded in.


----------



## MCFLYFYTER

I just use a G2 with a P91 to kill a fly. I just pointed it at him from a few feet away. I got about 2 inches from him, and he fell off the ceiling and landed on the lens. Do the flys always stay there, or do they sometimes fly away?


----------



## TheEpeter

I used my $2 generic LED for checking wires under the backside of my desk in a hole in the floor. 

Did the job pretty well.


----------



## davidt1

Drilling hole for keyring with H51w.


----------



## Coop57

Nite light in the bathroom is burnt out. I mounted my Photon Freedom on cabinet next to the john. I'm at the age where I use it twice every night.


----------



## DuncanHynes

Building a shed, days are getting shorter now. I used my Spark warm tint to prime the floor so it would be dry tomorrow...:tired: Wonder if the neighbors think I'm weird.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

A 5am trip to the can using my ConneXion again.

Probably read a bit before sleep with my H something Headlamp.


----------



## curtispdx

Used mine to wake up a house full of tweakers this morning.


----------



## Monocrom

curtispdx said:


> Used mine to wake up a house full of tweakers this morning.



I hope you're a police officer instead of a landlord.


----------



## FrogmanM

Used my SPY 007 to walk the dogs in the middle of a mean fog, I loved it! Getting me in the mood for Halloween. 

-Mayo


----------



## H-Man

I used a minimag clone from harbor freight with a 3mm red led stuck in it as a tail lamp on my bike.
The Ultra stinger was hose clamped to the handlebars as a headlight.


----------



## potpot

Used my light to browse through some of my old stuff that I placed in a large box.


----------



## eai2l

I used my quark to light up a pumpkin so i could get a night pic with a cell phone


----------



## Ishango

I used my Fenix LD15 on high yesterday to check my car when I got home from work (was getting dark already). I thought I saw a dent when getting out of the car, but luckily it wasn't a dent at all.


----------



## 2 die 4

Used my MTE M3-2 this evening for a ride in the park on my bike, love to blind people in the dark park paths


----------



## Bullzeyebill

2 die 4 said:


> Used my MTE M3-2 this evening for a ride in the park on my bike, love to blind people in the dark park paths



Something to be proud of? :tsk:

Bill


----------



## Crazy Swede

I used my Fenix TK11 on my bikeride to work today. I´m planning to buy something brighter soon...


----------



## davidt1

Used H51w to take some pictures.


----------



## CallmeSleeves

Today a repair man came to look at our furnace, he asked me to hold his light for him. It happened to be a Minimag with the 3 LED dropin in it. After about a minute I told him to put that away lets instead use this. Pulled out my M30 and took his lighting virginity away.


----------



## gsr

I used my Surefire E2DL to read a hydraulic pressure gage in a self propelled howitzer. My experience is that Surefires hold up well to fluids, in addition to water.:devil:


----------



## jewlz

i use my olight m20 warrior nightly usually while searching vehicles(LEO)


----------



## EnduringEagle

jewlz said:


> i use my olight m20 warrior nightly usually while searching vehicles(LEO)



How do you like that light as compared to other ones you have used?


----------



## OCD

I used my HDS 200 to shine through the dark, tinted plastic cover of our photo plotter at work to see if the poster was printing correctly before it wasted too much paper and ink.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I used my Peirce M10 to find the plugged passage in my lawn mower.

And a "hand drill" (no maker info on it) to unplug the passage!


----------



## BulletProofMonk

I threw my flashlight off the balcony to test it's durability and lost it in the tall grass. So I used my flashlight to find my flashlight.


----------



## Monocrom

5 minutes ago I used my Lowes 2C Task Force LED light to check out a rather disturbing sound in my home.

Turned out to be nothing.


----------



## Gravediggaz

my sunwayman M10R....just going outside at night....I love this flashlight!!


----------



## wannia

Today i use Z2-LED Combat light. 
I use it when going outside at night.I love this flash light.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Coop57

Used my new 4Sevens QMiniX 123 Neutral to walk the dog. The neutral light makes seeing the dog poop easier. With a cool white light the poop and the leaves all run together.


----------



## cland72

BulletProofMonk said:


> I threw my flashlight off the balcony to test it's durability and lost it in the tall grass. So I used my flashlight to find my flashlight.



LOL


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

While ago I used my P2D in Med to look around the office where I used to work to see if any Containers got left in there.


----------



## grimtongue

Used my Zebra SC51 to look for my clothes in my closet this morning. For some reason we don't have a closet light (95yr old house) and I did not want to wake my girlfriend.


----------



## EnduringEagle

BulletProofMonk said:


> I threw my flashlight off the balcony to test it's durability and lost it in the tall grass. So I used my flashlight to find my flashlight.



Funny..


----------



## Launch Mini

Going to the cabin tomorrow. No electricity. Sunset at around 6:40pm.
Can't wait.
SPY's all set with freshly charged cells. Haiku, fresh 123, headlights, check.
Only downside is, I now have an iPad to read at night. No need for a headlight to read


----------



## EnduringEagle

Just packed my 4sevens G5 and my petzel headlamp for a kayaking trip. Took plenty of batteries.


----------



## Monocrom

cland72 said:


> LOL



Sorry big "X," but wolf-eyes beat you to it . . . 6T tailcap switch with, yup; LEDs as the switch!


----------



## nbp

Monocrom said:


> 5 minutes ago I used my Lowes 2C Task Force LED light to check out a rather disturbing sound in my home.
> 
> Turned out to be nothing.



It had to be SOMETHING. Sounds don't make themselves...


----------



## Monocrom

nbp said:


> It had to be SOMETHING. Sounds don't make themselves...



Plastic bowl with a handle. Left on the window sil. Window was open. It was windy last night. Real windy . . . 

It was a nice bowl. Plastic clearly way too brittle.


----------



## Helmut.G

BulletProofMonk said:


> I threw my flashlight off the balcony to test it's durability and lost it in the tall grass. So I used my flashlight to find my flashlight.


Next time turn it on before throwing. If it stays on, it will be way easier to find.


----------



## Mortalkombat68

Found an airleak on an old beat up Sterling dump truck with my handy 4AA SL propolymer Luxeon and the trusty old squirt bottle.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Not a single thing today.

But I almost guaranty a use of my ConneXion sometime after midnight!


----------



## Richub

Used my Fenix E11 to illuminate the bathroom last night. The bulb blew again, and as there are no more 'normal' incandescent bulbs for sale here, I'm effectively left in the dark in my bathroom.  
Those compact fluorescent lights (which are standard issue here now) can't be used in a humid bathroom, due to their high currents. 

If only those LED bulbs got a little less expensive here, I'd buy one. But not at a price of over $50...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Richub, 

In my bathroom there is a fixture with two bulbs and a dish shaped piece of glass. I have had compact flourescents in that fixture since shortly after we moved in. No problems.

Hope this helps!

Did use ConneXion about 2AM...


----------



## Richub

Thanks for that reply, buy I already had a compact fluorescent in there last year. 
After a week or so it began to buzz/hiss so loud I could easily hear it. Given my decreased hearing (I'm pretty close to needing hearing aids now) it must have been pretty loud. 
So I thought it wouldn't be safe keeping it in there. Showers and rogue electricity don't mix well.

I just might try a different brand now, maybe that one will do better. Until then, a tailstanding TK45 on my laundry machine will be a sufficient light source in my bathroom.


----------



## Acid87

I used my L1 Lumamax in my car boot to light up the area as I was loading some groceries for my mum. The light in my boot is goosed and a good excuse to use my light.


----------



## nbp

I have those curly CFLs in my bathroom too with no problems. Maybe just a bum bulb you had there?


----------



## 2mnycars

Working at construction sites, a flashlight is essential. As I get older, I need light for simple chores--kitchen cupboard search for instance. I am lost without my little Leatherman!
DaveL
Toronto


----------



## Richub

Used my TK35 to light up the neighbor's garden after hearing people talking there. Since the neighbor is in hospital, I didn't expect to hear anyone there... 
Turned out to be a couple of policemen investigating a possible burglary there earlier while I was asleep. They had finished the investigation, and had a quick smoke in the garden before reporting back at the station. They were surprised by the light, but complimented me on looking after the neighbors house while she's gone.

As for the light bulb in my bathroom: After a Google search, I found a brand which has special CFLs for bathroom use. I'll get one tomorrow.


----------



## DisrupTer911

used mine to rewire an A/V rack this afternoon. tailstanding came in handy and the clip was useful in keeping it from rolling away.


----------



## cheeseychung

Used my Streamlight Pt1L to look into my cars door panel and fix a window that had fallen off the track.


----------



## davidV5

Killed a fly, used my flashlight to locate the body........:devil:


----------



## tony613

Well, two things actually. 

First, I used my Liteflux LF2XT for road bicycling, but in a slightly different way. 

The Liteflux isn't powerful enough to illuminate the road ahead on its own so this light is not used for that. Instead, it is used to be seen, rather than to see. With all of its programability, I set the LF2XT to two different strobe modes depending on the situation, because as you know the strobe is very effective at attracting attention. 

With a lanyard attached to the light's pocket clip, I attach the lanyard to a small carabiner on the back of my bicycle helmet. I then place the light inside of an old prescription pill bottle and secure the bottle to the light using a highly scientific continuous loop of elastic polymer (i.e. a rubber band) - not pretty but it's secure and works well for me. :twothumbs Plus if it breaks, the only thing I'll lose is the pill bottle. 






 

​

 With the lanyard and flashlight securely attached to the helmet, I slide the bottle into a velcro strap made into a loop at the front and side of the helmet. Here it sits, turned off, while ambient light and visibility are good: 



 


​
The light gets turned on if traffic is very heavy or once light begins to fade. If riding on a road with many intersections, where I want drivers to see me coming at them, I leave the light on the front of my helmet:
 




​
 If however I'm on a long road with no intersections, I want the drivers to see me as they approach me from behind so I slip the light out of the loop and let it rest down the center of my back, like so:



​


With the flashlight inside the bottle, it kinda' looks like a glow tube on steroids. Of course, as a comparison, when not inside the bottle, you can't even see it from the side:









 Inside the bottle, and not 
​



Oh, and the other thing I used it for was to clean up dog droppings after dark. 


PS: Although I've been a member for nearly two years, and have read more selfbuilt than Stephen King, this is my first post. I must say this a very respectful and friendly forum. :wave:


----------



## Lj-_-

I used my Tk35 to light up my neighbours garden too, but not from cause of suspicious activities but to shut the kids up that were camping there and had been talking, shouting and laughing till 2 in the morning :scowl:


----------



## srvvlhm

Used my Streamlight Microstream to find disconnected wire in the DJ coffin.


----------



## tam17

tony613 said:


> First, I used my Liteflux LF2XT for road bicycling, but in a slightly different way (...)


Now that's called making yourself visible on the road! Many cyclists in my city ride during evening/night without lighting devices at all, and that's sheer madness IMO.

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Usual trip to the john with ConneXion.


----------



## varmint

Well last night was some different, I took my German Shepherd out before bed and when I shined my light in the front yard (4 acres) noticed she was running toward something, I went to max, magnum,turbo mode as fast as I could and saw a SKUNK!, it was about 100 yds, the bright light of my Thrunite TN11 worked on the skunk as he turned from the bright light, my Shepherd came back to me and all was well, no hrs cleaning up dog from skunk!!


----------



## tony613

tam17 said:


> Now that's called making yourself visible on the road! Many cyclists in my city ride during evening/night without lighting devices at all, and that's sheer madness IMO.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Tam



Thanks Tam. Yea, it works pretty well. Flashlights mounted on handlebars are great, but are limited to being seen from, and seeing, directly ahead. In some lighting conditions like just after sunset, riders become invisible even with powerful lights from a 90° angle. Since the little Liteflux isn't effective as a straight ahead mount, having it flashing inside the amber pill bottle really helps to be seen from all directions. Plus when it's mounted on my lid, I can point it in the direction where it will do the most good. 

Tony


----------



## archer6817j

Trying to dig through my luggage in the back of a rental car with no dome light. Ahhh flashlights.


----------



## nirrebosse

Used my Fenix LD 10 when going out to hunt moose. Went to my post when it was still dark. Saturday evening I used it on a Silva hedband together with L" for light when skinning a moosecalf in the dark.

Bosse


----------



## Sammy_boy

Went for a cig on my break at work, the place I need to go to is rather dark and so's the walk in places, used my recently-received Xtar TZ-50 to chase the darkness away! Pretty good thrower, even on the low setting 

I'm staying at my mother's house tonight to make sure my sister who had a fall recently is OK, went in the garden for a fag and used my Fenix LD-01SS to look for a hedgehog that's often in their garden - no luck sadly today!


----------



## Monocrom

archer6817j said:


> Trying to dig through my luggage in the back of a rental car with no dome light. Ahhh flashlights.



That reminds me. A couple of days ago, I used my LEDLenser T7 with silver-colored body to look for my baseball cap I keep in the trunk of my car. Used it on high-mode. I keep that LL as my car light because it's not the best quality. Ironically, the beam profile is excellent when set to flood. And, the belt pouch for it is very well-made.

My trunk light works, but I've found it too dim for searching through the trunk. It does a barely decent job of lighting up the inside. Not nearly good enough for searching for items.


----------



## white_feather

Used my Fenix PD30 to look for the bottle of SuperGlue after the cat attack the wife's nightstand. It fell under the bed and gotten lost in DustBunnyLand.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Showed off my P2D and got sort of wide eyes when i hit turbo.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Showed off my P2D and got sort of wide eyes when i hit turbo.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

"Puter issues (double)


----------



## Connor

tony613 said:


> With the lanyard and flashlight securely attached to the helmet, I slide the bottle into a velcro strap made into a loop at the front and side of the helmet. Here it sits, turned off, while ambient light and visibility are good:
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Quite nice, just don't attach it to your helmet - you don't want to have anything on it that may squish your brain if you should ever fall right onto it.


----------



## davidt1

Reading with H51w


----------



## nirrebosse

Its dark here now at morgning as the autumn sets in and i used my Fenix LD 10 on the bicykle going to work. I drove it turbo 132 lumen and this is the first lamp I had on the bike that actually gives me some light to see with. Before I had lamps that just makes me visible and gives a small beam just in front of the stearing wheel.
Tonight going home from work it will be dark again and the Fenix have to work.

Bosse


----------



## jmwking

Went Cub Scout camping. My Zebras (one H and one SC) worked marvelously. The low lows were wonderful working the fire. The turbo quieted some kids who were up later than proper. 

-jk


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Probably read with m Zebra before falling asleep. Almost certainly a use for my ConneXion later.....


----------



## fisk-king

Accidentally dropped my Quark MiniAA from 10' on a ladder. Now the light will not operate properly. Contacted 4sevens customer service later and said they would fix it. I enjoy using the miniAA but now I know ( or should have known) that it would not survive a fall like that compared to a Ra or Muyshondt, IMHO. Like I said, still love the little bugger.


----------



## Monocrom

Going on a long walk. Neighborhood was in Long Island. Translation = So dim that if there was an actual blackout, no one would even notice for about an hour.

Pulled out my Milky-modded black E2E with E2D tailcap and Seoul P4 emitter stuffed into a KL1 head. Used it to illuminate objects all along the sidewalk. At one time, thought I was about to step on a huge worm. Turned out to be vegetation. 

220+ plus lumens out the front works a bit too well when the beam bounces back into your eyes reflecting off of the sidewalk.


----------



## AFKAN

Just wandering home from the swimming pool :huh:

Get to pass quite a few really dark unlit bits where a 1200 lumen RRT3 flash light is utter overkill, but by golly it makes me smile having it throw what seems like miles :devil:

Now it's dark when I leave work I've turned my RRT3 into my EDC :lol:


----------



## smarkum

So last night we had 3 seperate parent/teacher meetings (YUCK) :huh: ((and I have good kids)) :shakehead. I told the younger two "STAY ON THE PLAYGROUND OR WAIT BY THE FISH TANK" . . .. "okay mommy, we will" . . . naturally, 90 minutes later, they were Nowhere to be found. So the spouse stayed in the school near the fish tank and the eldest child and I and the trusty Gavina (who had been getting her picture taken in various places in the school :shakehead (my kids think I have "issues") took off outside on a "search and beat" mission. . . (not really. it was search and rescue, but I WANTED to beat them by the time they were found)) Anyway, we walked around the outside of that school for about 35 minutes with the Gavina lighting the way. It was VERY dark out and there are not many lights around there at night. My eldest yelled their names (she has the best lungs in the family) and I steamed and fumed. Finally I was quite chilled so we we went back in. By this point, many parents and teachers and Mr. Stouffer (yes, the PRINCIPAL)  are all looking for MY children. (oh the shame). So finally my good child says . . . "maybe, just maybe . . . " and takes off running full speed ahead. At this point I'm becoming worried and I don't want another kid out of my sight. But I tried to remain calm. . . But in fact, her hunch was correct!! The onery children were "hiding" in the computer room playing games on the laptop. Now, I say hiding because there were NO lights on in the room. It was pitch dark except for the faint glow in the back of the room down behind the teachers desk on the floor . . . they were using the laptop on the floor under the teachers desk because it was plugged to the wall charging for the night and they didn't want to unplug it and sit like normal people at a desk on a chair. . . and I suppose it is WAY more fun and definitely way more sneaky to hide under the teachers desk and play with the laptop and scare the crud out of your family (and most of the teachers and yes, even Mr. Stouffer by this time. . . ). And, they didn't have the light in the room on "because we we're not sure we were SUPPOSED to be in there, so we didn't anyone to walk by and look in . . . " RIGHT. :devil:
So, I was very relieved and very angry and a bit tearful when they were discovered. They will not EVER be doing that type of thing again (I know . . . but it makes ME feel better to say it. . . ). 
The really cool thing for me was that the Gavina was the hit of the night. It made the outside search possible because it was way too dark out there to have searched without a good light. Gracie was a little upset that I didn't have another light with me. In fact , she said "Okay mommy, maybe you're not so weird to always have a light on you . . . " Gee thanks kid. They sure know how to feed the self esteem!!! I did have 3 different parent groups ask to see that "pretty little light' after the girls were found and sitting quietly by the fishtank. . . . one Dad, who just lives down the street (he is a very cool neighbor) said "OH. I see you will be a worthy opponent for flashlight tag" YEAH!!!!!!!!!!! I could hardly sleep I was so excited about that. We've got a date tonight!!!! 

So the Gavina came through in all her beauty. It was a very quiet ride home . . . I think the little two could smell the tension and fear that the adults , and even their sister, had when we couldn't find them. . . 
The little darlings are still sleeping. We will be having a long talk this afternoon though . . . right before we rake a huge pile of leaves and play a diving game or two. I'm sure a light will be involved. Stay tuned to the PICS thread for a snapshot or three!


----------



## moldyoldy

Several times a day I use a "dust-buster" and a flashlight of 100-200+ lumens to pick up the cat litter and dust tracked all over the floor between the litter boxes (3) and the stairs between the basement and 1st floor. I lay a flashlight on the floor and the litter particles reflect the light nicely for a "dust-buster" pass. My one daughter left 2 young cats when she took off to medical school - in addition to the older cat for my wife. and I clean up the litter, but I have a justifiable reason for using my too-many lights!


----------



## cland72

Last night I was looking for something in a bag in my back seat, and the dome light wasn't cutting it. Used my A2's white LED's to find what I needed.


----------



## cland72

Last night I was looking for something in a bag in my back seat, and the dome light wasn't cutting it. Used my A2's white LED's to find what I needed.


----------



## Sam and Blue

Walking the dog with a E2DL and crawling around a roof space with a G3L.


----------



## fisk-king

Beside using my Ra clicky 200cn for inspecting a 16.6kv breaker I took the time after lunch to clean the threads & relube. Tonite I'll be using either the Nautilus or LF2xt.


----------



## jmwking

I went "tactical" with my ZL sc31 to slow my son and his friend who were "attacking" me with toy rifles. 

-jk


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

A quick look with my P2D in a building where my Dad will be working several hours Thurs-Sat and there wasn't enough light to see what I wished to see.

I will do a bit of reading with Zebra before sleep, and a nightly bathroom run with ConneXion will almost certainly happen!


----------



## Monocrom

smarkum said:


> . . . So the Gavina came through in all her beauty. It was a very quiet ride home . . . I think the little two could smell the tension and fear that the adults , and even their sister, had when we couldn't find them. . .
> The little darlings are still sleeping. We will be having a long talk this afternoon though . . . right before we rake a huge pile of leaves and play a diving game or two. I'm sure a light will be involved. Stay tuned to the PICS thread for a snapshot or three!



Good to hear that everything ended happily.

Looks like a couple of kids are going to be stuck with extra chores for the next few years.


----------



## Illum

Well, kind of silly but bear with me.

The last of the globe lights in the bathroom burnt out three weeks ago, but I didn't bother replacing them. my LED nightlight was originally a 5mm, driven hard blue that eventually dimmed, so I took a piece of scrap angle iron and for kicks soldered a generic 1W LED to the 5mm's legs, then cutting the 5mm off. It worked, and its about 3 times brighter. It has thus far ran for at least 2 years without any output degration, or any sign of thermal overload. The nightlight lights the bathroom just fine, until one day I decided to take a shower at night rather than the morning. Whoops, the shower curtain is opaque enough where I can't find the soap once it ended up on the shower floor. 






So, I bought another shower rail, removed the twofish from my bike and came up with this:





Being on top of the shower curtain I can see where that light is at anytime. the P1 was modded [not by me] using a high CRI SSC and uses a madmax from the sandwich shoppe, proved to be an excellent battery drainer. I now take showers at night. it has thusfar chewed on a CR123A that was rejected by the kuku-dropin [failing to change modes] for 3 weeks, while its dim... it might continue to chew on it until it reaches around 0.8V.


----------



## Richub

I used my Fenix HL20 headlamp to fix my bicycle in an unlit shed. Worked like a charm, it was like working in daylight. I had plenty of light everywhere I looked until the repairs were done and I was locking the shed door. 
The HL20 just shut off and wouldn't switch on again. After taking it off my head I noticed it was hot, way hotter than it would get by normal usage. 
Ofcourse I always carry an EDC, so I wasn't left in the dark there. 

When looking (or rather sniffing) at the inside of that HL20 in my home, it became clear the circuit fried itself somehow.  
Now I'll have to order a HL21 to replace it...


----------



## Byronski

Being a nurse on night shift I don't really want to wake my patients therefore my photon freedom micro (red) came in real handy.


----------



## ericjohn

I used my Garrity R300G (which I have wanted for a long time and was given to me by a fellow CPFer) God bless him. Anyways earlier this evening I needed to hook up a Blue-Ray player to the TV. First I had to get behind the TV in a dark corner of the den and see where I needed to unplug the cables from the existing DVD player. It is really hard to see back there so my flashlight came in handy. BTW this flashlight was my favorite one when I was a kid but I lost it. Now I have one again.


----------



## silkuk

Today, as a true infant to the mod world I tried to put my Mag 3D to better use by dropping in DX's 14413. Oh well, didn't work, burnt my finger on the little spring (I guess I'm shorting something out), and made me go hmm... Fortunately the DX LED still works- hooked it up very briefly to a car battery. I guess it's time for my first mod troubleshooting session!


----------



## ericjohn

I have a story about how a flashlight was used but it wasn't today. It was over 13 years ago, in August of 1998. I lived in a very close knit neighborhood, where whenever someone had something interesting to show; he/she invited everyone to see. (that's how us Cajuns are). Anyways a man who lived down the road from me had seen a giant (9 foot) rattlesnake by his swimming pool. he beat it to death with a boat paddle, and brought it over in a 5 gallon bucket to my grandparent's house. it was around dusk, so you needed a flashlight to see the dead menace. he worked for a chemical company and was apparently issued a safety flashlight (i know this in retrospect because it was one of those industrial styled flashlights, that was colored orange). he was shining his flashlight on the snake to show us and me being the flashlight enthusiast even back then, i pulled out my Garrity Mini Rugged Lite (which was much brighter) and also shined it on the snake. lots of people were amazed by the brightness of my flashlight. boy was i one happy 11 year old that night.


----------



## Websniper

This morning, since the lamp on my dresser died a few days ago (lamp is dead, tried a new bulb, no dice), I used my new ZL H51Fc to pick out a pair of black socks from the assorted black, navy and brown socks in the drawer.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Never touched one today. Will read awhile with Zebra, and almost certainly use ConneXion later..... (actually tomorrow morning).


----------



## Flying Turtle

Lit up with the SC50w+ the raccoon that comes almost nightly to clean up the bird seed I put on the deck railing. Later I'll probably be using the Photon Rex for some reading in bed.

Geoff


----------



## jmwking

Tested my kids' pumpkins. 

-jk


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Larbo

Took the whole crew out food shopping and the store was dark due to a snow storm and lots of trees down, we had a L2, a cr2 mini Ti quark, a Ti aa quark with a lithium rechargable, a sst50 pocket rocket and a quark123 with us, needless to say we got plenty of looks as we lit the place up.


----------



## headers

Some snow in NE US. I used my M91 in a 9P to run around and de-snow lines and trees, also to take this picture. 








Lots of trees down, power lines down, chaos here. We are very lucky to still have power, net and such. 
Though I planned my dinner around only having gas. 

I have lights everywhere in the house and my trousers.


----------



## HotWire

The electricity went out last night. Pitch black. I used my G2 with 17670 and 3.7 incandescent bulb to bring my solar charged 12v deep cycle battery in and hooked two 12v work lights to it. Battery radio & light. Wish the computer would work! Yesterday I used my Surefire St. Minimus headlamp to change the brakes on the car.


----------



## fisk-king

Its gonna be a cold winter...& I live in alabama


----------



## jimmy1970

Just used my 6P/M61W 3500K to inspect the engine of my Transit van turbo diesel that was really down on power - Within 5 seconds of firing up the light I found a burst hose that sits between the intercooler and the intake manifold!

Quick repair and I've got full turbo boost again!! That saved me some $$$s!!

James....


----------



## RCM

Annoyed someone with a 9XAA LED Stanley stand up light  (really thinking about swapping the LED as it has a rather large yellow ring around the hotspot...)


----------



## oldskaterdood

UltraFire WF-501B xml-t6

I have 2 units mounted on my bicycle handlebars, used on and off road. I get a mixture of respect and disrespect on the road from car drivers, they either pull over and wait for me or they flash their headlights at me 

I also use them at work (maintenance engineer) for under packing machines and night shift plant checks.


----------



## ogaruk

Solarforce L2p with XM-L drop in, 
I use it to check the annoying barking dog in front of my house.


----------



## OCD

I got to my dad's house this morning and he was cleaning his chimney. As got out of my truck, he looked at me and said "[email protected]#K"! I asked him what was wrong and he said he got the brush stuck in the chimney. As I was climbing the ladder to go look he told me his light wasn't bright enough to see it very well. He edc's a stainless Maratac AAA. I figured my HDS 200 would be up to the task so I clicked it on (it comes on at about 35~ish lumens) and looked in and saw nothing but darkness. I clicked it on turbo and I could see the brush o.k. Its amazing how much light an 8" chimney flue coated in soot eats up lumens! We got the brush unstuck and I started cleaning it again when the rope came untied from the brush. DOH! My dad screwed two long sticks together with a screw on the end to use as a hook. I tied my coat hood string to my HDS so I couldn't drop it in and tried to hook the brush. It was still too dark 20+ feet down. I had my dad get my Dorcy 220 lumen thrower out of my truck. He held the light and TA-DA! It's tight spot lit that brush up perfectly. Managed to hook the brush and got it out. Never thought my HDS wouldn't be up to that task.


----------



## cland72

I used my A2-WH on a hike after dark at the local nature preserve


----------



## Cody Jansen

was elk hunting for the last week so i used my quark 123^2 quite a bit. everyone in camp was impressed.


----------



## Bertrand

I used my Surefire M6LT to walk my dog when I got home from work last night (3am). It lets me and him play neighborhood watch


----------



## Sno4Life

I lit our two pumpkins with a couple of my lights... so much more fun than a candle!


----------



## fields_mj

Quark AA R5 w/14500 cell. 

Used it last night to track a wounded deer. Misjudged the yardage and hit very low, or caught the back of a front leg (more likely). Tracked her 300 to 400 yards before the trail dried up. First lost deer with a bow in several years. 
Used the light again today to inspect the threads on an 6-32 hold that our new guy broke a tap off in. Needed to make sure that I had driven all of the old pieces of tap out before redrilling and tapping to an 8-32.


----------



## Acid87

Used my Petzl Tikka 2 to illuminate the inside of my SureFire A2 thread while trying to extract a screw that had snapped. Finally managed to finish the job so I'm very happy.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Well, today was my turn to cook for the family. Pasta with a home made tomato sauce, parmesan cheese and some cocktail sausages.

The sausages were high meat content and very fatty - the grill made a lot of fat airborne in the form of blue smoke which permeated the whole room. So first thing I did was call in my Star Wars mad eight year old son and let him try out my Deft EDC. Vwoom! Instant blue lightsabre. He was chuffed to bits and happily 'Vwoomed' until we ate supper.

Incidentally the Deft is pure white, the blue came from the fat smog. OK?


----------



## smarkum

Halloween walk for sure! Took the Gavina. The neighbors were all impressed mainly by the tint! Only one person said a word about the trits . . . I thought that strange. Anyway, it is a HIgh Cri and yes, it is a beautiful tint. Also had my Rotary with me. When the Gavina ran out of juice the Rotary came out. It work beautifully well also. I was shocked that it allowed us to see four houses down to see if the "neighbors are playing" . . . handing out candy that is. My little trick or treaters were much more interested in going back down the block than I was. Mommy was tired and getting cold. With the Rotary's help, we all could see that their lights were all off. Bummers. They were not playing. First year in 8 that my neighbor , Jim, has not said "Okay, first let me see a trick . . . " and he would actually make the kids dance a little jig or something and then give out the candy.. . . last year they didn't want to go to his house. The funny thing is, he is a great neighbor otherwise! Thank goodness. A good time was had by all. The two lights I took performed very well. As expected! 
Here is a bad picture that tried to be a great picture. . . the Gavina on the Halloween march . . .


----------



## Ian2381




----------



## tony613

Nyctophiliac said:


> Well, today was my turn to cook for the family. Pasta with a home made tomato sauce, parmesan cheese and some cocktail sausages.
> 
> The sausages were high meat content and very fatty - the grill made a lot of fat airborne in the form of blue smoke which permeated the whole room. *So first thing I did was call in my Star Wars mad eight year old son and let him try out my Deft EDC. Vwoom! Instant blue lightsabre. *He was chuffed to bits and happily 'Vwoomed' until we ate supper.
> 
> Incidentally the Deft is pure white, the blue came from the fat smog. OK?




Now THAT is a use for a flashlight I hadn't thought of - great! :twothumbs


----------



## T45

Co worker said he lost a part off his glasses underneath his pickup truck seat and needed a small flashlight to look for it. I handed him my Energizer 1 AA MLT1WAAE Tactical. He came back a few minutes later, part found!


----------



## Monocrom

Used my LL T7 to illuminate the inside of the trunk of my car. It helped a lot! Instantly found what I needed!

Either the trunk-light has gotten weaker since I bought my ride nearly 3 years ago, or my eyes are accustomed to brighter lights . . . Or I'm getting old ahead of my time.


----------



## madecov

Quark Tactical 123x2
Had one in custody for a few Warrants. Set om medium to complete booking papeework. Then had a guy almost run over my partner, ended up with him in cuffs and needed to search the vehicle. Same light same setting for some of it. Uses high mode for larger area search


----------



## moldyoldy

Monocrom said:


> Used my LL T7 to illuminate the inside of the trunk of my car. It helped a lot! Instantly found what I needed!
> 
> Either the trunk-light has gotten weaker since I bought my ride nearly 3 years ago, or my eyes are accustomed to brighter lights . . . Or I'm getting old ahead of my time.



Ref the _fact_ of needing more light as we get older: My ophthalmologist repeatedly reminds this moldyoldy that as the body ages, the lens in the eye gradually "yellows", which means that more light is needed to pass thru the lens for the same image, even before the aging of the rods/cones is taken in to account. I am amused by all these flashaholics who insist on lights with 0.1 lumens and less. Wait a few years and they can move the lumens decimal point to the right at least one place. 

For that matter, with 3 cats in the house that tend to leave interesting objects scattered around the floor of the house, I need more lumens anyway - like about 10 or so - just to ensure that I do not step on, or perhaps "in to" something on the floor. 2 of the cats are from a daughter currently out of the US. stepping in to cat puke with bare feet in the middle of the night will ruin at least an hour of sleep!

other than nocturnal meanderings, cleaning up the cat litter scattered on the basement floor is an exercise for a flashlight laid on the floor and a dustbuster. I run down the batteries for both every day!


----------



## EnduringEagle

Also for halloween keeping kids in line making sure they new someone was around with G5.


----------



## BruZZi

Used my Zebra Light SC60F to change a burned fuse on my car.

.


----------



## Sammy_boy

Used my Xtar TZ-50 whilst exercising the dog in a park, got dark quicker than we thought! Worked great for keeping track of the dog and shining in dark corners! I was surprised though how many others were out walking their dogs and had no lights at all!

The Xtar also came in handy when we got back to the car and I realised the key had dropped out of my pocket.... retraced my steps and thankfully found the key on the otherwise pitch-black path in the park!


----------



## garrybunk

Fired up a (2) D cell Maglite (incandescent) to see how pitiful it looks compared to my beginning LED collection. Oh my! And I used to think these bad boys were da bomb! I actually just picked up the new Maglite for my first mod, but wanted to try it as is first. Did spot quite a few deer in the backyard.

Garry


----------



## ganymede

I use my flashlight while busting down doors and clearing rooms, I am sure it was a Surefire... In Battlefield 3 of course! :thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Was just reading with my Streamlight Microstream. Will use my Zebra a bit before ZZZZZZZZZZZZ.


----------



## yeg780

I used my LD10 last night to check on my daughter in her crib and I used it tonight to show my wife how much better it is than my 2D maglite


----------



## mat_the_cat

We had a food shopping delivery last night, and the driver had no working lights in the back of his refrigerated van. I left my SC51w tailstanding on the floor and it illuminated the inside very nicely. Once the driver had finished in the back he gave me the light back and said "That's *some* torch you've got there!" :thumbsup:


----------



## varmint

Last night I had my fresh charged Streamlight Strion in the hiwind and blowing rain checking cattle, I had recently been using my TN11 and really could tell the difference in the 2, the Strion id a very good light, very light weight but don't compare with the output of the TN11 which I have got used to.


----------



## Helmut.G

I used my Thrunite Scorpion as an offroad highbeam for the bike. That thing keeps impressing me even though I have it for quite some time now!


----------



## Vadimka_DDD

go until my ordered flashlights use a flashlight in the mobile phone nokia 1616))


----------



## jasmul

used my fenix ld10 to see a barcode in a dark case at work


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

As of yet today.... nothing.

Have my LumaPower InceDio (123) in my pocket just in case.

Will almost certainly use the Zebra before sleeping.


----------



## Acid87

Used my Fenix TK30 hanging from rafters in an attic to help light the area while helping my friend floor his loft.
Also used my HDS 120 clicky to check out a cave while out for a walk.


----------



## Kitchen Panda

moldyoldy said:


> Ref the _fact_ of needing more light as we get older: My ophthalmologist repeatedly reminds this moldyoldy that as the body ages, the lens in the eye gradually "yellows", which means that more light is needed to pass thru the lens for the same image, even before the aging of the rods/cones is taken in to account. I am amused by all these flashaholics who insist on lights with 0.1 lumens and less. Wait a few years and they can move the lumens decimal point to the right at least one place.



I noticed this when I had cataract surgery - it took a long time to get used to how *yellow* everything looked out of the non-surgical eye. It was like looking through a quarter-inch of apple juice, when compared to my new plastic lens. So, I don't complain about the tint of LEDs - what I tint I see depends on which eye I'm using. 

Bill

( who used his flashlight for checking that the clean socks this morning really were blue.)


----------



## Illum

Performing a search and beat operation of roaches in the storage shed that was flooded out several weeks ago.... it was as if the smell of rotting cardboard, wood, and oil slick gathered all the roaches on the lot. It was messy, but had to be done.


----------



## Burgess

VERY early this morning -- perhaps 2 A.M. . . . .


Wearing my ZebraLight H51fw, set on Low-Low, which ZL claims is 0.2 Lumens O.T.F.


I read our Daily newspaper, then solved the Sudoku puzzle,
the Celebrity Cipher, and also the Crossword puzzle !


Most challenging was the Crossword, cuz' the type size is the smallest. 



BTW -- i'm 58 years old, and had Cataract Surgery (both eyes) last year.


Still require* reading *glasses, since i cannot focus closer than about 40 centimeters (16 inches).


----------



## nilfire77

I used my Klarus Mi X6 for some cleaning up of my cpu tower.. Sweet lil 1xAAA flashlight I would say!


----------



## Slider817

Fianally the really low mode on Quark Mini 123 became very much needed, I had a bit of surgery on my foot, and to see the area clearly a very low light output was needed


----------



## NewlandPhotography

I used my StreamLight MicroStream with Fenix LD01 head on it to shine light on my bedroom ceiling where i wrote "im under the bed" to scare my girlfriend when she went to bed.


----------



## Monocrom

Walked around my neighborhood tonight. Found a park I wasn't aware of. Very dark. No street lights in several places. Very secluded. Used my black SureFire E2E with E2D tailcap and black KL1 head modded by Milky (Seoul P4) to light up the pitch black spots so I could see. 

Despite not having a name, the light is an extremely impressive combination of flood and throw in the same beam. No dark spots or rings either from the smooth reflector. Don't know how Milky works his magic. But it's beautiful to behold when you fire up one of his custom creations.


----------



## Ian2381

Doing a Runtime test on my UF H2 headlamp modded with HI CRI xpg at lowest setting. 17hrs encounting.


----------



## Helmut.G

Used Fenix HL20 with diffuser and Surefire D3 Defender w/ manafont warm white dropin repairing the brake on a bicycle.
It wasn't dark when I started, but after huge and unexpected problems it took me way longer than planned.
Floody headlamps ftw!

After that I used the Thrunite Scorpion as secondary light for a test ride. When going over lots of bumps the tailcaps tends to loosen just a little after some time, breaking contact, so not an ideal light for biking.


----------



## RCM

Used mine to connect some cables in the back of the computer last night...


----------



## thaugen

Used mine to play a game in the ceiling with my daughters...they like to try and follow my beam with their lights. Lots of fun and giggles from my girls!


----------



## scottyhazzard

thaugen, thanks that sounds like an excellent reason for me to buy some more lights, some real tight throwers!


----------



## moldyoldy

Burgess said:


> VERY early this morning -- perhaps 2 A.M. . . . .
> 
> 
> Wearing my ZebraLight H51fw, set on Low-Low, which ZL claims is 0.2 Lumens O.T.F.
> 
> 
> I read our Daily newspaper, then solved the Sudoku puzzle,
> the Celebrity Cipher, and also the Crossword puzzle !
> 
> 
> Most challenging was the Crossword, cuz' the type size is the smallest.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW -- i'm 58 years old, and had Cataract Surgery (both eyes) last year.
> 
> 
> Still require* reading *glasses, since i cannot focus closer than about 40 centimeters (16 inches).



I am impressed that you were able to read the newspaper/CelebrityCipher and solve a puzzle, all with a ZL set on low-low! A normal ZL low is about all I want to manage.

also for Kitchen Panda: having cataract surgery does help the lens "dimming" effect. the increasing insensitivity of the retina with age especially in "dark" conditions varies widely between people. I have had one cataract surgery, the other eye is not quite ready for a lens replacement yet.


----------



## kreisler

went mosquito (yieks!) hunting, indoors. the flashlights are great for spotting bugs, flying insects, on ceilings, walls. but i am not telling how i eventually performed the slaying. all i can say is that in my big house (3 stores) mosquitos (Dexter Morgan intro) dont have a right to reside. i slay, i triumph.


----------



## fonaryk

Not today but two days ago. Being in New Jersey, I was lucky enough to have lost my power Saturday(10/29) evening and the PSEG crew did not get to my home until Thursday evening about 10:30 p.m.. I stepped out to see what the situation was and brought along my Maelstrom S18. I think the boys were quite impressed when I powered it up @ 50% and it outshone anything they had by a great margin. I just love the power of that thing.And yet, I want more.


----------



## tam17

Used my Fenix LD15 to take a peek inside a carton of my favourite fruit juice that has spent some time in the fridge. No trace of mold or other contaminants, it was still fresh an tasty

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## RCM

I also went into the fridge last night, fridge light doesn't work (not burnt out something else wrong with it) looking for something to eat!


----------



## RCM

May have to use a bunch of lights tonight...lights went dim a few minutes ago, turned computer off, and now hoping it goes out completely :devil: Just so I can play with my lights!


----------



## chmsam

Used one light (Streamlight PT 1AA) and my sister used another (Maglite XL 200) to try and locate a lost earing for someone in a parking lot. The couple was not so much surprised that I had a light let alone more than one as they were that we would spend several minutes looking for it for them. Didn't find it (too many nooks and crannies in the lot) but it was the thought that counts.


----------



## Ishango

Now with DST it gets pretty dark early in the evening here. I was cleaning out some stuff in my old room in the attic at my parents house and when I wanted to go downstairs it was pitch black dark (I had only turned on the light in said attic when going upstairs, so downstairs there were no lights on). I used my Nitecore EX10 on high to navigate my way downstairs. An awesome lot of light from such a small torch, it still amazes me how powerful our beloved tools are.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

So far only used low of P2D to annoy a dog.


----------



## RGB_LED

The power went out suddenly late last night in my condo. I went out into the hall, where I saw several neighbours poke their heads out of their units wondering if they had somehow blown a breaker but it was the entire building. 

I took inventory of my lights, batteries, took out my Glo-Toob and set it on the counter / coffee table for a bit of general illumination (i.e. candle), my ZL H50 went around my neck in case I had to free up my hands, a JB Jet1-V3 was my primary in my right cargo pocket, in case I needed more directional light or a brighter tale-stand light and my SF C2 + M60 was in my jacket pocket in case I needed to light up more of an area such as the hallway. Finally, a old JB CLE went into my other pocket as a potential loaner light. 

I proceeded down the hall, talked to a few neighbours and asked if they were ok with lights / candles and, interestingly, most had some sort of flashlight with them. Perhaps some of my neighbours are future flashoholics...

I was a bit surprised that the emergency lights in the hallway gave more than enough light that I didn't need mine , so I proceeded down the stairs (also lit up) to the lobby to chat with neighbours, call the utility company and the building management office. Turns out, the power outage affected my building as well as several office and residences up and down the street. Sadly, the power outage only lasted about an hour and the lights came back on just as I was about to take stock of my batteries. 

Well, the good news is that I did have to think about what would work in a power outage situation and I'll consider that for the future. And the other good news is that nothing in my fridge spoiled during that brief outage.


----------



## pinetree89

My wife was having a common medical procedure done in the hospital by a nurse (I'll spare you the details) the next day after the birth of our son. The two nurses were complaining that the lighting in the room was terrible and it was tough to see what they were doing. To which the wife responds, "My husband always has a flashlight with him." At this point I think the heavens opened and I heard angles singing. I began to shed a small tear of pride but quickly realized now was the time for action. I then responded with my Zebralight SC51w, switch it to High1, and hand it to the nurse. The nurse was able to complete the procedure, and remarked "wow, that's bright."

I then washed off the light and sanitized it with an alcohol prep for good measure. Back into the pocket it went as I thought, "It's good to be flashaholic."


----------



## Monocrom

Went to a nearby park that has a good water fountain over by the baseball diamond. Intent was to fill up my Nalgene, Camelbak, and Sub-Zero water bottles. Got there after dark, just after 5pm. Out came the LEDLenser T7 I keep in my car. Flood and throw settings were used as I navigated through the pitch-black park. 

Jokes on me as the water to the fountain was shut off.


----------



## TyJo

pinetree89 said:


> ...At this point I think the heavens opened and I heard angles singing. I began to shed a small tear of pride but quickly realized now was the time for action...


Hahaha.


----------



## Quiksilver

Another run along the beach. Started at sunset, ended well after dark. 

Malkoff Hound Dog (w/ MD3).


----------



## purelite

Lighting up the breaker box with the main cut so as to wire in a new outlet. My Fenix LD15 . Light is good when your 2 inches from death and have a ground whipping around like a psycho snake


----------



## Kitchen Panda

Standing at the bus stop, wondering why the No. 48 is 15 minutes late...a woman peers at the posted timetables and asks "Do you have a flashlight?"
Well, of course. Lit up the timetables with my trusty Quark AA. I told her "You made my day."


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Did not USE one today. Did mess around with a 3AAA light and a 3AAA Red laser/multi led light.

Will use Zebra a bit before ZZZZ


----------



## nbp

Kitchen Panda said:


> Standing at the bus stop, wondering why the No. 48 is 15 minutes late...a woman peers at the posted timetables and asks "Do you have a flashlight?"
> Well, of course. Lit up the timetables with my trusty Quark AA. I told her "You made my day."



Awesomes! I bet she thought it was funny that SHE made YOUR day by letting you help her.


----------



## RCM

Went to the store today, halfway through, power goes out, and I was probably the only person in there with a light!  :devil:


----------



## Quiksilver

RCM said:


> Went to the store today, halfway through, power goes out, and I was probably the only person in there with a light!  :devil:



I like power outages too.


----------



## RCM

It's always funny when you're the only one in the place that has a light, in some places it's dangerous though! So I just used my 1XAAA incandescent to see my way out, no I didn't steal anything!


----------



## fishhead

Went out for the paper early this morning and discovered that a neighborhood cat had left me a "present" on the doorstep. Later I used my Tri-EDC from Mac's Customs to provide more light while I scooped up the very dead rat with a shovel. The lovely tint of the neutral Tri-EDC showed the bloody mangled neck in perfect color and highlighted the missing ear (trophy? snack? only cats know....).


----------



## Monocrom

Just used my 2D stock [email protected] which I keep in the kitchen to give some light to a couple more ladybugs I found on my window sil. 

Placed them on a couple of pieces of tissue paper in the kitchen's window sil. But the Sun has gone down. One was apparently sleeping but woke up and ran around when the new visitor bumped him. Thing is, I already had two on there when I took the new one to the kitchen. Can't find the smaller one. I'm sure she'll turn up.


----------



## alohacake

maglite xl50

i always carry this light in my work and at home
most of the time i used this FL during my aviary inspection at night
even when i go to sleep i always put it beside me. so i can used it right away when i need it specially when i woke up at the middle of the night.


----------



## alohacake

maglite xl50

i used it everynight during my aviary inspection.
i also bring it with me even in my sleep. 
this FL is so handy specially when i woke up at the middle of the night.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Used my EageTac P10C2 to figure out the dog was carrying a dead squirrel.


----------



## RCM

Used my garrity K009 to walk my dog, halfway through, my batteries died, good thing I carry spares! Changing them in the dark is kind of tricky though!


----------



## tony613

RCM said:


> Used my garrity K009 to walk my dog, halfway through, my batteries died, good thing I carry spares! Changing them in the dark is kind of tricky though!



Carrying spare batteries, even just when walking your dog. THAT is being well prepared.


----------



## lite brite

A co-worker lost her diamond stud earring and came to me for help..i side lit the carpet around her area with my Arc AAA and found it within a couple minutes..got a nice hug and a big thank you!


----------



## t.a.c_trance

I used two torches tonite while i was on the allotment, a white beam torch to see where i was going and a red beam one to shoot the rats :naughty:

(First post)


----------



## trevordurden

Fenix LD10 - lit up the labels on my router so I could see what the blinking lights were for.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

It's early afternoon here in Texas and the sun is shining bright! 

Have yet to need a light. Next probability will be Zebra tonight.


----------



## RCM

tony613 said:


> Carrying spare batteries, even just when walking your dog. THAT is being well prepared.


I carry spares everywhere, because you just _never_ know when something will happen, had I been farther away and it was dark out, without spares I would have been stuck. Happened to me once, will never let it happen again!


lite brite said:


> A co-worker lost her diamond stud earring and came to me for help..i side lit the carpet around her area with my Arc AAA and found it within a couple minutes..got a nice hug and a big thank you!


 I found my sisters nose ring on the carpet with my flashlight, I just looked for something shiny and it lit up with the light!


----------



## dajab77

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Used my EageTac P10C2 to figure out the dog was carrying a dead squirrel.


While reading this post I heard my dog growl and take off towards the fence in the backyard. This is at 9:45 pm. Central Texas time. He took to barking and barking. Grabbed my HDS T170. I heard a clucking sound up in the trees and lit up the trees with the t170,it was the same squirrel that my dog had been barking at most the late afternoon. I thought what a coincidence. The only difference is your dog must be faster or the squirrel was slower.
Jab


----------



## Monocrom

Years ago, before I knew any better, I bought a cheap No-name 3AAA flashlight. Crappiest battery-carrier I've seen. 5mm LED cluster light. 

Found it in a storage bin couple days ago. Tossed in some old AAA alkies I found in the junk drawer. Surprised that it works, and that all nine of the LEDs lit up. Tint is naturally the angriest blue you've ever seen. But it cost a buck. (Saw the same light at CVS today selling for $5, with a "discount" to $4.) 

Main bulb in the light fixture in my room burned out tonight. Used the El Cheapo to light up the fixture so I could change the bulb.


----------



## smarkum

my eyes are not what they once were. Used my Mule to light the book my 7yo was reading to me. I asked her at one point if she liked it better with the flashlight or without. She preferred WITH the light! i'm raising three little flashaholics!


----------



## smarkum

It is DARK here by 5:30pm . . . thank you time change :shakehead That leaves little time to get my outside chores done after working or playing during the daytime hours. My 8yo and I just mowed the lawn (mainly leaves) by Mule light! It worked very well.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Walked across the road by the light of my LUXIII modded KL3 on a 6P body.

Will use Zebra for a few minutes, but I won't be awake much longer!!!


----------



## RCM

Was using my garrity to look at some of my coin collection, and my mom asked me if she could borrow it...she says she likes it better then her really cheap one she bought for $5 dollars...which has probably the WORST LEDs you can get in it, they are a greenish huh, not the nice bright white I'm used too from mine! (I wonder if my mom is a closet flashaholic  )


----------



## smarkum

RCM said:


> Was using my garrity to look at some of my coin collection, and my mom asked me if she could borrow it...she says she likes it better then her really cheap one she bought for $5 dollars...which has probably the WORST LEDs you can get in it, they are a greenish huh, not the nice bright white I'm used too from mine! (I wonder if my mom is a closet flashaholic  )



So I guess you know what to get her for the next holiday! Bring her out of the closet. . . it's often dark in there.


----------



## Xacto

After returning from my saturday evening food shopping, I used the strobe setting of my Wolf Eyes Dropin to signal my wife (first floor of our house, she was in the kitchen) that I could need another hand with the shopping bags. Couldn't use the door bell since our two year old was already asleep. She saw my signal during my second attempt.


Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Sloughy

Early in the morning I used my itp to find a lost bill. Unfortunately, I haven't found it, but at least I had a reason to use my flashlight :naughty:


----------



## RCM

She has a maglite solitaire that she really likes, I'm going to get her something nice!  and then get myself something too! :devil:
Used mine in the middle of the night to see my way around the house looking for the source of a noise, turns out my cat had knocked something over!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Under the Jeep Grand Cherokee to see what holds the calipers. Luma IncenDio 123.


----------



## Inebriated

Disassembled my Sig P250's FCG. Cheap Mag-Lite LED, but worked fine.


----------



## dajab77

Took the kids and wife to the Riverwalk late this afternoon. Rode on the riverboat and took in a tour of the river, which was really nice. As we were getting off the boat,and going up some stairs, I took out my new Zebralight H51 and lit up the stairs. Another family was going down the stairs when one women said "Nice light". Which made my day. The simple things. 
Continued to find many uses for the H51 and even broke out the HDS Rotary to light up a statue of Saint Anthony on the Riverwalk.


----------



## Ishango

Not today, but actually last week. Family was coming over for the weekend at my gf's place and wanted to play board games. All my board games are currently stored in the garage at my parents' house. The garage has no lights at all, so I used my Fenix PD30 on high to light up the garage during my search. Lend my Nitecore T0 to my dad so he could help look for the stuff. Unfortunately the PD30 has some flickering issues lately, so I'll try cleaning it soon.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I know I took my P2D out earlier today.... But for the life of me I don't remember why!


----------



## LGT

Grilling a couple of ribeyes as I speak with my H31Fw floody headlamp from Zebralight.


----------



## Ishango

LGT said:


> Grilling a couple of ribeyes as I speak with my H31Fw floody headlamp from Zebralight.



Hmmm, if it gets that hot, you'd better give ZL a call, don't you think?  

On a more serious note do you like the H31Fw? I'm thinking of buying my first headlamp , since it looks like my gf and I are going to buy a new house which needs a lot of maintenance (or even better an extreme makeover) so having a headlamp during the winter days while working in, under and around the new house would be nice.


----------



## wollie88

Used a 5x xre maglite to help a mechanic who was working on my central heating.


----------



## Tiggercat

Looked for a dropped Skittle under my desk. :naughty:


----------



## LGT

Ishango said:


> Hmmm, if it gets that hot, you'd better give ZL a call, don't you think?
> 
> On a more serious note do you like the H31Fw? I'm thinking of buying my first headlamp , since it looks like my gf and I are going to buy a new house which needs a lot of maintenance (or even better an extreme makeover) so having a headlamp during the winter days while working in, under and around the new house would be nice.


Yes, I enjoy using it. With three main levels of output and a sub level to each of those, I can find the "just right" brightness to work with. Good luck with your new house.


----------



## Helmut.G

Lit up a whole bus stop in order to read the time table after dark.
Did it again after a few minutes for another guy.


----------



## LMTRocks

My job has me outside quite a bit. Identification of my position relative to the 18 wheelers around me is a good thing especially when it's raining :scowl:

I keep it for all practical uses regarding the drivers I'm working with and safety.


----------



## Monocrom

Went out at about 11pm to put motor oil and windshield washer fluid into mom's 1992 Mercury Sable.

The car has a number of issues. I wouldn't recommend it for an extended, long, road trip. But she does still run. And, the seats are incredibly comfortable. Too bad Ford killed the brand.

Mom insisted on being by the car when I added the fluids. Gave her a 3AAA, 9-LED cluster light. I took the shiny 2D, stock, aluminum [email protected] with me that usually sits on top of the fridge. (I just grabbed the two handiest lights while walking out the front door.)


----------



## Sammy_boy

Despite having a lot of pretty good other lights I've found myself using my Fenix E11 quite a bit lately. Usually gets EDC'd as a backup to my other EDC light as well. Used it to try to find the right breaker to turn the power off to the light fittings to change a stuck bulb (failed) but using the E11 successfully got the old bulb out. May not be much but it's amazing for a DIY disaster area like me!


----------



## Coop57

I'm watching my brother's house while he is out of town. He has a beer cellar with all kinds of micro brews and imports. I used my trusty Fenix EO1 to help myself to one or two.
The beer cellar keeps them at about 44F. Very tasty.


----------



## RCM

Heard an animal or something outside late last night, so I used mine to see what it was..turns out it was a skunk again! Scared it away with the throwy beam...a couple of weeks ago we had a bad thunderstorm, lightning nearly CONSTANTLY, so I brought my flashlight outside to see where I was going to find a safe place to watch. The lightning must have hit a pole somewhere because I lost power, I turned my flashlight on, and got attacked by a swarm of gnats!


----------



## ganymede

My team mate use a helmet light (surefire??) to guide us around to hunt down some terrorists... In Modern Warfare 3 of course! :devil:


----------



## Crazy Swede

I used my flashlight in a public toilet that didn´t have any working light so I could pee


----------



## Acid87

ganymede said:


> My team mate use a helmet light (surefire??) to guide us around to hunt down some terrorists... In Modern Warfare 3 of course! :devil:



I noticed the Surefire helmet light in MW3 too. My younger brother just sighed.


----------



## ganymede

Acid87 said:


> I noticed the Surefire helmet light in MW3 too. My younger brother just sighed.



Plenty of flashlights in the game, double enjoyments for a flashaholic and a gamer.


----------



## Launch Mini

I will make a post on behalf of my daughter, who is living on campus at a "green" University.
This month is "Do it in the Dark" month, where the various schools in our province have a competition to reduce energy ( recycle, electricity...).
So she and her roommates have been using the Sapphire I gave her at night, instead of turning on the lights in their quad ( 4 bedrooms with common kitchen, living room & bathroom).


----------



## Launch Mini

Crazy Swede said:


> I used my flashlight in a public toilet that didn´t have any working light so I could pee



Shadow puppets???


----------



## YAK-28

used my e2dl to check the direction of a couple conduit sweeps to help id some fiber optic cables we were splicing


----------



## Monocrom

Launch Mini said:


> Shadow puppets???



How?

One hand holding the light. Other hand holding . . . 

That would be a helluva trick if one could make shadow puppets on the wall.


----------



## Acid87

Monocrom said:


> How?
> 
> One hand holding the light. Other hand holding . . .
> 
> That would be a helluva trick if one could make shadow puppets on the wall.



I'm thinking elephant.... Just used my wee Fenix e05 to check my car boot light it's still not bloody working! Total pain.


----------



## scottyhazzard

I too have to go with elephant, unless it was cold...

Used the strobe function of my JB Pro 3 to signal my sister-in-law when we picked her up at SFO airport. I also got the attention of airport security. Luckily, no flashaholics were harmed in the making of this story:duck:


----------



## ganymede

scottyhazzard said:


> I too have to go with elephant, unless it was cold...
> 
> Used the strobe function of my JB Pro 3 to signal my sister-in-law when we picked her up at SFO airport. I also got the attention of airport security. Luckily, no flashaholics were harmed in the making of this story:duck:



I did that to my wife a few months back with my SF C2! :devil:


----------



## jerwin

My skull was blocking out what little light there is in the bathroom as I tried to check my neck for razor burn post shaving so I grabbed my Streamlight ProTac 2L to help out.


----------



## willydigger

I decided to change my Jeep headlights at night. I couldn't wait to get them installed. I EDC a CQG S1 so holding the flashlight with my mouth I spent the next 45 minutes messing with tiny torx screws. Got everything done without issue. Great little light.


----------



## Samy

Went to a mates place for a BBQ, I took several pocket lights just to be sure. He decided to cook on his new back deck but there wasn't enough light. I whipped out my new 4Sevens Preon2 Neutral, turned it on max and clipped it to the front of his shirt pointing down. It lit up the entire grill and the ground around. My mate said "Wow that light is so bright!" and started waving it through the grill smoke like a light sabre. His wife said "you know, it's a worry that you are actually carrying that" to which I said "yeah probably, but someone has to keep the unorganized people from burning themselves in the dark" and promptly pulled out my Zebralight SC51 from another jeans pocket and lit up their new back deck/pool area with 200 lumens and said "nice pool!". LOL but they're good friends and expect it from me as I work nights and always carry a light on me these days.

I didn't mention that I had an E01 on my keys, that would be overkill... Or that I had a TK41 and a new 4Sevens Quark Tactical neutral in the car. Hey I live 2 hours into the deep dark bush, I don't want to be stranded in the dark with a broken down car... 

Cheers


----------



## Crazy Swede

Monocrom said:


> How?
> 
> One hand holding the light. Other hand holding . . .
> 
> That would be a helluva trick if one could make shadow puppets on the wall.



I tried to tailstand the light but it didn´t work because my daughter (4 years) was with me and she knocked it over


----------



## Khane

OK... Let's C...
1> Had 2 find something in the BR while my woman was sleeping
2> Needed 2 C N2 the back of the kids fridge & the bulb went out
3> Needed 2 read the fine print on a medicine bottle, & the LR lights R dim
4> Unfortunately, I had 2 look N2 the Black Hole Bowling Bag, that she calls a purse! I needed 2 update a list
5> Looked 4 & found her specs case under the couch - While I was down there, I fixed the spring & realigned the vent
6> Our youngest son wouldn't wake up when his sister told him 2 several times, so I shone my 2D Maglite in his face 2 roust him w/out bothering everyone else
7> Several times, the cats were trying 2 B sneaky about something, or loud, or hissy, etc... So I chased them down w/my light & a spray bottle!

All w/different torches!
=:[


----------



## Inebriated

Looked under the couch for the battery and cover from the remote I dropped. Cell phone light


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I always carry or have close at hand a light.

Just don't need to use it all that often.

Lately reading with the Zebralight is about the most any of my lights get used.


----------



## Coop57

Found a new bedtime reading light. I use my Zebralight H31W setting on my night stand as a reading light. It is set on Medium Low. Wife sleeps, I read, everyone is happy.


----------



## CamoNinja

I used my new Malkoff Wildcat to amaze my son in-law.


----------



## Chrisdm

I'm a pro photographer and I've been using flashlights to light my architecture shots. Here's a recent example, the top is a 20 second exposure where I was walking along the back of the house painting the house with a custom XML 4500k 2x26500 light I built. I also carry a 3000k drop-in for the same body when I want to "warm it up"...The bottom image is the same scene without the light painting applied:


----------



## Chrisdm

I'm a pro photographer and I've been using flashlights to light my architecture shots. Here's a recent example, the top is a 20 second exposure where I was walking along the back of the house painting the house with a custom XML 4500k 2x26500 light I built. I also carry a 3000k drop-in for the same body when I want to "warm it up"...The bottom image is the same scene without the light painting applied:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

^ WOW!


----------



## Sammy_boy

Nice picture and use of a flashlight there Chris! :thumbsup:

I got home from walking the dog just now, noticed he was very interested in something in our front garden. I thought it was just a cat as next door's cats often sit there. Took a look with my recently-acquired Aldi special 'illumination' brand cheapie zoomable light and realised it was a young, black rabbit! Took the dog in, then went to our other neighbours as I know they've got a black rabbit. They said it wasn't theirs, but with me holding the torch on the floodlight setting we managed to catch the rabbit and they put it in a spare hutch they had. I told my wife about it when she got in just after me and she said she'd seen someone a bit further up the road looking forlornly for something with a torch (sorry, no idea what type!). I went over and asked them - it was their rabbit! 

So, with the help of the little torch (which I'm quite pleasantly surprised by) we managed to reunite the rabbit with it's owner - whose young daughter will be very relieved that we found her rabbit unharmed! Another reason to always have a flashlight on me, you never know what it may come in useful for


----------



## matt_j

_*[inappropriate post deleted - DM51]*_


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Used my ARC AAA to try and start a bolt.

Used my P2D to try and find the electrical fault with a Pressure Washer.


----------



## Coop57

Used Zebra H31W is light up a racoon trying to get into my garbage can. The light didn't even bother him one bit. He gave up when he couldn't get the top off the can. This morning I noticed my next door neighbor's trash cans were got into.


----------



## michman

Used E01 and Revo S2 to light up monkey eyes (a painting with eyes drilled out), and a SuperNova E3 to light my ride home.


----------



## Paytonium

I actually used the Photon keychain light...don't normally use it, but my keys kept evading me and the door lock kept moving around. No alcohol involved...I promise.


----------



## AbdnBob

Hi all. Long-time lurker, first-time poster ...

Mountain biking most Monday nights, so I get to use an array! ZL H30 headlamp and ZL H51W as a task light whilst getting ready (pitch black car parks in the middle of nowhere!). Fenix TK21 U2 as my helmet light and a Magicshine MJ-872 on the bars. Also carry a Fenix PD31 as a spare in case of mishap, which got used this Monday by one of my mates whose bar lights failed halfway round.

My name's Bob, and yes, I AM a flashaholic! :wave:


----------



## inop

AAA Maratac used to see if I cut enough of a bolt to get a control arm off a truck


----------



## Acid87

Just used my Petzl Tikka XP2 to look through the garage to find some old climbing equipment I want to try and salvage.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Last night I used P2D to not hurt myself getting to the lightswitch in the garage.

Nothing so far today.


----------



## davidt1

Bought a high CRI Quark Mini AA a few days ago and still going through that initial excitement. I have been using it more than my trusted friend H51w for the last two days. Used it to make a one-of-a-kind mini change wallet today. The job took over two hours, and I had to change the battery once. 

Thanks to Bolster for the diffuser film, now the beam spread of the Mini AA is very similar to my diffused H51w.


----------



## Richub

Impressed the hell out of a young policeman with my Fenix TK35 last night. 

The police here were checking if we bicyclists carry adequate light on our bikes. 
I always do, but last night I forgot to turn on the front light... I did mount it to my handle bar, but somehow never turned it on. 

So this young cop stopped me to tell me my light's off. I apologized and switched it on. After that I just said: "If that light isn't bright enough I could switch this one on." And pulled my TK35 out of my jacket pocket, aimed it away from the road and switched it on on turbo.

When he saw the beam his jaw almost hit the road we were standing on! :devil: 

He immediately asked what kind of flashlight it was. One of his older colleagues came over and was also pretty impressed. They both carried Fenix PD30's on their belts, which seem to be the new standard issued flashlight for policemen here now. I bet they still have their old trusty Magchargers in their cars though.


----------



## RCM

Used mine to light up a storage unit while loading it at night....moving across the country saturday!


----------



## Acid87

RCM said:


> Used mine to light up a storage unit while loading it at night....moving across the country saturday!



We're you in storage wars......

I used my new Sunwayman V10R to check in my mums car for my phone after I dropped it. I promise I hadn't been drinking.....


----------



## Ishango

Not actually used, but I went back to the shop where I bought my PD30. It's still flickering like crazy in high and cleaning it didn't help a bit, so I figured sending it back to Fenix under warranty would be the best now. This is my first and hopefully only Fenix light that has a flaw. So hopefully it will be fixed or replaced soon.


----------



## davidt1

Enjoying a late night pizza with my H51w providing illumination as a neck light.


----------



## hb-light

zebralight sc50+. I used my light to get to the grocery store. I use it to do laundry, get around the house, look out for monsters etc. I'm starting to use it in place of turning on house lights to save. I wonder how much I would save....


----------



## hapiness

In the middle of night, i got awake and want to go to bathroom or washroom. It is more convenient for me to get the torch side my bed for illumination than find the switch of house light in the dark and turn on house light.


----------



## THE_dAY

davidt1 said:


> Enjoying a late night pizza with my H51w providing illumination as a neck light.


Food always tastes a little better when you can see it!
Btw, I don't recognize some of those toppings, what are those tan yellowish colored nugget pieces?





light zebra said:


> zebralight sc50+. I used my light to get to the grocery store. I use it to do laundry, get around the house, look out for monsters etc. I'm starting to use it in place of turning on house lights to save. I wonder how much I would save....


Curious as to where you live since you need a light to go to the grocery store? 





hapiness said:


> In the middle of night, i got awake and want to go to bathroom or washroom. It is more convenient for me to get the torch side my bed for illumination than find the switch of house light in the dark and turn on house light.


I wouldn't even think about turning on any house lights in the middle of the night, way too blinding.
My bedside light on the lowest setting (1 lumen) is even too much at times.


----------



## davidt1

THE dAY,

Those are meatballs. 


Enjoying the warm glow of my High CRI Mini AA. Because of its pleasing tint, I ceiling-bounce this light a lot.


----------



## THE_dAY

Ah OK meatballs, looks delicious. Love pizza with lots of different toppings.


----------



## Big Sam

Well... nothing so stylish as others. There were some problems with the upstairs toilet and the sc600 in my pocket came in handy for an inspection of the tank, flapper and drain.


----------



## TyJo

Used my EDC (HDS Rotary) the last week for: putting progressive snapshot in someones car (installed it correctly), searching for a lost cell phone (found it), and keeping track of my dog (successful for the most part).


----------



## killstatic

*Flashlight**: Free Suntrust keychain light*
*Used For*: looking for my other flashlight because we only have 1 light bulb in the living room and it went out, and the kitchen lights been out for months, i guess its time to buy some light bulbs:duh2:


----------



## Richub

Used my trusty Fenix TK35 to keep an aggressive man from hitting me.

When I got home last night, I discovered my neighbors were in a big fight with some trailer trash people they already had a feud with this year.

I didn't want to get involved, but wanted to get quietly in the house and avoid the brawl altogether. But just when I reached my front door this 'white trash' guy walked up to me yelling and trying to get me to fight. 
I already had my TK35 set to turbo handy, and gave him a quick flash right in his face. This blinded him long enough to allow me to get inside and lock the door. 

Luckily the police arrived at that time, and they ended the fight and arrested 4 men, including the guy I blinded. 

When a policewoman wanted to take note of my version of this incident, the batteries in her flashlight died. I gave my Fenix E05 to her so she could finish her report.


----------



## Ishango

I used my Clicky last night on low to move through the house while my gf was sleeping. And I took my PD30 to the shop as posted earlier. The flickering light is going back to Fenix to see if it falls under warranty. Hope to soon hear how the issue is going to be solved.


----------



## davidt1

light zebra said:


> zebralight sc50+. I used my light to get to the grocery store. I use it to do laundry, get around the house, look out for monsters etc. I'm starting to use it in place of turning on house lights to save. I wonder how much I would save....



I use my H51w everyday for about an hour on average, but haven't used it to get to the grocery store though.

Brushed my teeth real good before a dental appointment; yeah like he was gonna be impressed. Used magnets to mount the H51w and rotate the beam to shine at my teeth.






Used the Quark high CRI Mini AA for a couple of hours today today to do some sewing work. Love that warm tint.


----------



## THE_dAY

I'm about to use my LX2 to search for broken glass particles on the kitchen floor.
Laying it flat on the floor on high really brings out the tiniest little glass shards from all corners.


----------



## Stress_Test

Thanksgiving night, lit the walkway for my aunt as we walked to her car. There are streetlights but the yard area is still pretty dark. She's getting up there in years, and I've heard that older people's night vision isn't good, and a trip and fall would likely mean an ER visit for her. I used my PD31 and had it set on max; no messing around! It lit the walkway like daylight, and there was no tripping over uneven concrete or curbs.


----------



## kreisler

just did some sweeping outdoors (pitch dark!), the last remainders of fall leaves haha. the Romisen RC-29 in mule mode with 14500's clipped to the baseball cap, which would have been really sufficient, but i also took my EagleTac T20 720lumens with me. put a white Fenix diffuser tip on the T20 and lit up the sidewalk in tailstand mode. except for the sheer useful light output (2 emitters: 1x 14500, 1x 18650) i obviously exploited four key features of my torches. *Key features which not every torch possesses*:

+ a reversible clip (so that you can clip to a baseball cap!)
+ the mule mode (so that you have 180° flood and a more light-weight torch!)
+ secure tailstand on rough bumpy ground (The Fenix LD20 would have failed to tailstand here!)
+ the use of a commercial Fenix diffuser tip (so that you have a lantern!) 

These four features are natural to the Romisen RC-29 .. but since i also own the T20 and Fenix diffuser tips of different diameters i shared the features among the two torches.

Of the four features maybe the most striking one has been the mule mode. In the stairway (with white walls, ceilings) to the basement my baseball cap lit up the entire stairway, and outdoors at work i never felt dark around me: in front of me, and to both sides of me.

i luv the Romisen and my carefully picked other torches (T20, etc.)!!!


----------



## HotWire

I cleaned and lubricated the hood latch on my car. It would not lock the hood down. Some brake spray followed by some grease did the trick. Next time I'll do it in the daytime.


----------



## john doe

i must use my p100a2 nearly every day for this or for that .today i used it to look into a friends engine bay under the intake so we could see in there better .
other days i use it to help me locate things around the house ,not that i need it i just love using it...lol....sometimes i will just shine it out the window and gaze at the wonderful beam it throws at night .its my first good led light and it amazes me every time .


----------



## Matchstyx

I used my LED Lenser P2 today when the light in the bathroom at work was out. It's plenty bright to just leave it on my keychain and bounce it off the floor. I keep my Fenix E21 at the ready every night when I walk home. So far I've only used it to light up a raccoon, which it did quite admirably.


----------



## madecov

Used a Quark AA tactical to search a prisoners back pack and fill out paperwork


----------



## Ishango

Yesterday evening I refilled the screenwash reservoir in the car. It was already very dark, so I used my Nitecore T0 because it was light and small and I could clench it between my teeth for those few minutes. Gives out more than enough light to work with.


----------



## Websniper

Flashlight: Maratac AAA


----------



## Websniper

Oops, mods please delete above. Accidentally hit Send in Tapatalk.

Flashlight: Maratac AAA

Use: The only light in the bathroom at work went out. Used the Maratac AAA as a candle to light my way through my "business meeting". LOL

Gotta say I love this little light. I use it a lot. We'll we how it fares after my Preon 2 neutral arrives....


----------



## ROADDAWG244

I had to look inside my fax machine! darn thing is still broken. I used the microstream although the stylus pro was in the maxpedition edc bag!


----------



## retiredguns

I am a headend technician for Comcast and frequently have to read very small serial numbers, MAC addresses, etc.. and lately I find my 50 year old eyes needing a lot of light to see these tiny characters! I have been using a Mag mini LED conversion for a year but just ordered an IncenDio V3U XP-G NW R4 and I'm sure my eyes are going to really appreciate it.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

Just used my Olight Warrior to read street signs after I got turned around and temporarily lost. I'd forgotten my glasses and couldn't see the signs very well. Anybody who saw me probably thought I was on patrol with those 500 lumens blasting through the window.


----------



## tolkaze

very early this morning (2am) my neighbors car was set on fire (probably deliberately) my wife held my preon 2 HCRI (was first one I grabbed off nightstand) as I put out the fire with a DCP extinguisher, then I hit the smoldering car with a garden hose until the fire brigade came. So fire out, car cooling, fire and cops there with maglights and a couple of very underpowered lights (most powerful was a very run down SF G2) so I got out my Jayrob modded XML Maglite on high to pretty much light up the entire scene. Neighbors finally came out about 45 minutes after we started putting out the flames, so I guess they are heavy sleepers.

Glad I had such good lights, especially the big one


----------



## curtispdx

I used a PD31 to clear out a nasty double-wide trailer. I wish I had remembered to bring my 9P/M91 light. The wider beam would have worked much better.


----------



## J D

I dropped an allen wrench at work today. It bounced under my machine and the SS Revo saved the day. It is always on my keychain.


----------



## scottyhazzard

My ten year old daughter used my Zebra H501w as a headlamp in back of car to read a book while we drove family to the airport and again on the way back. She didn't notice or appreciate the neutral beam, but she sure was cute engrossed in her book.


----------



## dajab77

Used my EDC (HDS Rotary Silver) to check the battery acid level on my dad's car. Everything looked good. Then I used my 4 Sevens Quark AA2 to read a book to my 6yr old daughter.


----------



## scottyhazzard

dajab77, nice use of the Quark :twothumbs:
Leaving the ER tonight I used my Jetbeam to strobe some medics prepping their rig for the next call :devil: 
They hit me with their handheld spotlight. 2 minutes later when I tried to dial my wife on the cell phone I called my buddy by accident- I was seeing spots so bad I could hardly see the names to dial! Round one goes to AMR unit 314. Next time I'm gonna use my Solarforce with an XM-L driven at 2.8 amps...


----------



## Monocrom

Used my Peak Eiger S.S. single-AAA keychain flashlight to light the inside of the Men's room at a Nathan's diner.

Nothing wrong with the light-switch. Just wanted to try out the latest light vying for the permanent spot on my keychain. 

Have to be honest, I was a bit disappointed at the output. (Level 4 with wide beam, running on one lithium Energizer. Good for about 13 lumens.) Seemed a bit dim though.


----------



## onetim

Leaving a restaurant last night we had to cross a busy street. One of those nights when the visibility was poor...nobody seemed to notice us trying to cross. I slipped my SF E1B out of my pocket, clicked it on high, and lit up the crosswalk. Cars in both directions stopped immediately. Even my wife commented "that little light of yours comes in handy".


----------



## tolkaze

scottyhazzard said:


> My ten year old daughter used my Zebra H501w as a headlamp in back of car to read a book while we drove family to the airport and again on the way back. She didn't notice or appreciate the neutral beam, but she sure was cute engrossed in her book.



Aren't they great? I have been letting my little one (5 y.o) use my H60W in the car, as long as they keep their heads down, I don't get distracted on the lowest settings. I would prefer her to use the brighter of the two lower levels for reading since it doesn't have the PWM. Its a couple of lumens and plenty bright for her.


----------



## UltraRunner

Flashaolic Tales From The Street : Middle School Madness

Friday night. Four hundred middle school kids. Gallons of caffeinated soda and buckets of sugared candy. A game room, a dance room, and a gymnasium. Amped teenagers running amok on unchecked hormones. 

My job as a chaperone is to keep the kids in line, safe, supervised, and most definitely not touching each other.

I didn’t notice anything wrong until I heard the screams. Suddenly there was a human scrum at the door to the gym. Bodies were stacking on bodies. It was then that I noticed the lights were out. Lights out in a gym with flying basketballs, and hundreds of kids running, and hundreds of kids now screaming and stampeding for my door to get out equals not good.

A quick reach to my back pocket and a fast draw of my Jetbeam BC40 into an overhand grip and chaos was avoided. With the other chaperones and the BC40 we were able to safely, slowly, evacuate the gym in a orderly manner. The BC40 lit up the entire gym. Total darkness time before I got there: about 10 seconds.

The other chaperones gave me grief: “Who carries a flashlight with them?” I just smiled and nodded. Better to have it and not need it then the other way around.


----------



## Stress_Test

Good job Ultrarunner, for diffusing a potentially deadly situation. The others may have laughed at you, but many times people are killed in a crush of bodies when a crowed panics and rushes for a door. This definitely could've been a disaster with that many hyped up kids suddenly plunged into darkness; kids aren't normally known for levelheaded reactions under stress, after all 

Neither are most adults for that matter! lol


They're very lucky you were there! The fact that the other chaperons teased you and didn't realize the danger just says a lot for their ignorance...


----------



## TorchTester

Richub said:


> Used my trusty Fenix TK35 to keep an aggressive man from hitting me.
> 
> When I got home last night, I discovered my neighbors were in a big fight with some trailer trash people they already had a feud with this year.
> 
> I didn't want to get involved, but wanted to get quietly in the house and avoid the brawl altogether. But just when I reached my front door this 'white trash' guy walked up to me yelling and trying to get me to fight.
> I already had my TK35 set to turbo handy, and gave him a quick flash right in his face. This blinded him long enough to allow me to get inside and lock the door.
> 
> Luckily the police arrived at that time, and they ended the fight and arrested 4 men, including the guy I blinded.
> 
> When a policewoman wanted to take note of my version of this incident, the batteries in her flashlight died. I gave my Fenix E05 to her so she could finish her report.



cool little story there pal!

Thats why i leave my light ready to come on in strobe!


----------



## notinthedark

Went hunting a little earlier for a pomegranite seed I dropped while trying to surf CPF and watch an old John Wayne movie. Closest to me was my TK70. Poor little fella almost jumped into my mouth to get out of the light.


----------



## TyJo

Nice story UltraRunner, I couldn't believe that you had a big light like the BC40 on you but I guess it worked out perfect. Very unique story.
EDIT: Haha, notinthedark needs some smaller lights...


----------



## UltraRunner

As a former eighth grader male, I suspected an over exuberant youth might find the light switches and knowing that the gym lights take about a 1/2 hour to re-start, cause some mischief. Bada bing. Could have been a lot worse if somebody had panicked and started pushing as in an escape from a fire.



TyJo said:


> Nice story UltraRunner, I couldn't believe that you had a big light like the BC40 on you but I guess it worked out perfect. Very unique story.
> EDIT: Haha, notinthedark needs some smaller lights...


----------



## varmint

Fed Livestock this am in the dark in the rain, took my old Streamlight SL20, it need to get some fresh air, worked perfect as it has for 30+ yrs. I got an Olight I3 yesterday for a present, I am extreamlly impressed with it.
Larry


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

I usually love rain and enjoy it, but tonight at dusk the slippery roads caused me to rear-end a gal. It buckled my hood pretty bad but thanks to my new Olight Warrior and a couple bungee cords I could assess the damage and rig it enough to make it drivable to get me home. The cop was impressed with it and gave it a look-see. We also had a little gun discussion as I was carrying as always and in Ohio it's the law to notify an officer if you are. He had a Glock 22 .40 and I had a S&W M&P .40. He mentioned he wished the department issue were M&P's.


----------



## cummins4x4

SpicyMchaggis, good story, wish we could CCW up here. Into Sigs and SW revolvers my self.

My daughter just took the dogs out and came running back in the house saying "Something is screaming out there!". Grabbed my SR51, noise was coming from up in some big poplars, huge Great Horned owl finishing off a jackrabbit for dinner. He was not impressed with my light but didn't budge or drop his dinner.


----------



## rockhong01

Couple weeks ago, some of my good friends gather together chatting. One of them talked about hoping to give his girl a special gift. I wondered why not write something to her with a flashlight. Most importantly, it's free! As a result, I took my EDC, mini-tripod and camera out and finished the picture below.


----------



## scottyhazzard

I have an SLR camera a tripod & a light, how do I do that? My wife would give me a squeeze if I made a pic like that for her :naughty:


----------



## rockhong01

scottyhazzard said:


> I have an SLR camera a tripod & a light, how do I do that? My wife would give me a squeeze if I made a pic like that for her :naughty:


It's quite simple, scottyhazzard. The picture is the result of long exposure. Get your SLR on the tripod. Adjust your camera to manual mode. In this case, I set the aperture at 2.0 and the shutter for 15 seconds. Turn your EDC in low, or the pic might be over exposure. Set the automatic shooting function in about 5 seconds, which means the SLR will start to shoot the picture after 5 seconds automatically. Then take your EDC and get yourself ready in front of the camera. When the SLR start to take the shooting(it will last for 15 seconds or more according to your setting), write your word in the air. You will get a pic like that. The most important tip is you have to imagine you are writing words to a mirror. That means you have to write your letters in reverse form. Or just choose simple icons as what I did. Then try and error. Good luck! I believe your wife will appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Purpleorchid

I just received my 4Sevens blue Preon 1 (Black Friday Blitz sale! Woot!) last week and I used it a few times the last two days:
-To look for the beef jerky that my son was said stuck between his teeth that he wanted me to remove (he's 3 years old)
-To look for the empty juice bag container that fell behind the garbage can under the sink
-To look for the jackets and bags my son kicked off the seat and under the table at the restaurant booth we were sitting at


----------



## varmint

As always I fed livestock early this am and decided to take my old circa 1979 Streamlight SL20 which I used to think how bright it is, I know I need a new battery but hate to spend the cash for one as I seldom use it much anymore. It just wont charge to as bright a light as it used to.
Larry


----------



## scottyhazzard

rockhong01 said:


> It's quite simple, scottyhazzard. The picture is the result of long exposure. Get your SLR on the tripod. Adjust your camera to manual mode. In this case, I set the aperture at 2.0 and the shutter for 15 seconds. Turn your EDC in low, or the pic might be over exposure. Set the automatic shooting function in about 5 seconds, which means the SLR will start to shoot the picture after 5 seconds automatically. Then take your EDC and get yourself ready in front of the camera. When the SLR start to take the shooting(it will last for 15 seconds or more according to your setting), write your word in the air. You will get a pic like that. The most important tip is you have to imagine you are writing words to a mirror. That means you have to write your letters in reverse form. Or just choose simple icons as what I did. Then try and error. Good luck! I believe your wife will appreciate your efforts.



I never thought about mirroring the letters. Big help, thanks a bunch!

To stay on topic (a challenge for me) I used my Jetbeam to place mouse traps to nab the cute little fiends coming in from the fields by our house. Then to check on the traps later. I was rewarded with the sight of a tawny brown very cute little fella come out of one of the traps and look at me and the light and pop up and out through the little hole in the metel flashing like magic. Moved like Santa! Ooh new song idea- "He got the moves like Santa, moves like Santa woo-oo-ooo moooves like Santa"

Yup, keeping the day job.


----------



## Fizzy

I used my 4Sevens Quark 123 on moonlight mode when I got home late last night, as it throws out enough light so see what I'm doing but doesn't wake the missus when I'm 'later than expected'


----------



## DM51

You probably wouldn't need to mirror-write the letters. Most photo-editing software has a facility to flip photos horzontally.


----------



## wheniwake

+1 for the photo and good description on how to do it. 
You can also make impressive ones with lasers on a wall or surface. Do not shine the laser into your camera!
As DM51 said most editing software will allow you to mirror the picture!

Ive not done much, sat inside winding the dog up with my new LD20 as we endured what has been nicknamed by the news "Hurricane Bawbag" here in scotland. Ive never had a dog that chases flashlights, sure cats , but not a dog!


----------



## Coop57

Used my Zebra Light headlamp 31W to help me see when painting my nephews bedroom. It worked great.


----------



## DM51

wheniwake said:


> ... winding the dog up with my new LD20... Ive never had a dog that chases flashlights, sure cats , but not a dog!


If you want to see a dog/cat go _reeeaally _crazy, try using a small laser pointer aimed at the floor. Just be careful not to shine it in their eyes, though.


----------



## dajab77

Used my Zebralight H51 to light up a paper I was working on at work. A video presentation was taking place so the lights were on low. Really like this light.


----------



## tam17

My whole neighbourhood was left in complete darkness after a minor malfunction in a local power station. Two hours of sheer fun with my Jetbeams (PA40W and PA01), while three Fenixes (LD15, LD01 and E01) provided the room lighting and in-house navigation...:naughty:


----------



## radioactive_man

My Jetbeam RRT-0 never leaves my pants pocket.

Earlier today my GF complained of allergic symptoms after ingesting 400 mg of ibuprofen. I ended up calling 112 (911 for you Americans) when the symptoms became severe (asthma, sneezing, rash on tongue, low blood pressure, dizziness). It was after dark, so when I heard the sirens I ran out and used the RRT-0 to signal and guide the ambulance since our house is one of several similar ones and the street numbers aren't that visible. They were driving slowly, but immediately sped up and approached my location, when they saw me flashing the RRT-0.

Now after several injections of antihistamines and corticosteroids and inhalation of a beta-2-adrenoreceptor-agonist she is symptom free and sound asleep in a hospital bed.

To quote John Travolta: Now if you'll excuse me, I'll go home and have a heart attack.

And don't ever let me catch one of you guys trash talking Jetbeam again


----------



## wheniwake

Just used it for walking the dog and blinding a bunch of little idiots who wouldnt move out of the way of me or my dog. First thing, im no small guy, second im walking a 30 something kilo german shepherd whos currently hormonal ! and finally in my pocket is a 3-D Mag! 
Compared the Mag and LD20 for my night time needs, I didnt think the LD20 would provide the same light plus more! my Mag is no longer required  .. However I still like carrying it for the fact its a big heavy object which I cannot get in trouble for carrying!


----------



## Xacto

Thanks for sharing your story, radioactive man. Best wishes for your girlfriend and a speedy recovery. Interesting to know that Denmark too has 112 (like Germany). 

Cheers
Thorsten
P.S.: Give my regards to Fallout Boy. ;-)


----------



## radioactive_man

Fallout Boy is two years old and was babysat by the neighbors while the whole thing lasted. He is now also asleep. I'll attempt to do the same.


----------



## Helmut.G

Well, I hope you're asleep now radioactive_man. Sounds like a lot of stress and anxiety for you.


I don't have any exciting stories, I lent my Thrunite Scorpion to my GF to read while on a 4-hour drive.
Low low modes rock! Especially on uber-powerful 500 lumens+ lights.


----------



## Monocrom

I used mine to test it out. Hadn't planned on buying a new light today. I've wanted to upgrade the cheap 2AA light I carry in my bag as a loaner. Wanted a 2AA model with a side-switch. Ironically, with the exception of Streamlight, that configuration is hard to find. Especially if you don't want cheap junk. 

Radio Shack has a small line of lights called "Enercell." Quality is nothing special, but not junk either. Decent overall. These Made in China lights use the same focusing technology as LED Lenser. But they definitely don't look like re-branded clones of LL models. Glad I was able to find a decent 2AA light with a side-switch. 

Turned it on while standing by the open trunk of my car. Like I said, nothing special. But decent overall.


----------



## nathan225

well last night at work I was out delivering stuff when our store van had a flat and it was dark some guy that lives near there came and helped and we changed the tire I used my fenix e01 and my preon 1 with 10440 they both worked great the guy that came to help was showing me his light that he had and it was not as good as the ones we have but I was really glad to see that he had a pretty nice led flashlight  wish I had and my ra clickey with me


----------



## Dougcov

used a bunch of them to survive a powerout the other night. Fun hobby


----------



## enomosiki

This happened last night, but I figured I'd post the story.

Some kids were climbing up a street sign pole like little monkeys, daring each other to hit the signs with their hands. I gave them a brief flash with the TN11 and they immediately scattered, probably thinking that there was a cop nearby.


----------



## davidt1

Been testing out my small lights for use as headlamps and hand-free work lights as a backup to my H51w. 

This is the high CRI Mini AA.


----------



## radioactive_man

I used my Maelstrom G5 to navigate a path from the train station to my mom's flat. It a trodden path that's kinda unauthorized so no lighting whatsoever. It runs between a noise dampening wall next to the tracks and some backyards with high fences, so no risk of blinding a train operator or startling an unsuspecting home owner.


----------



## ingineer

*Novatac Storm*
Used this early this morning to fix hospital bed. One of my Aunt's Health Aides butchered up the side rails. The medium setting worked perfectly to let me figure out that a piece of plastic was inserted backwards.


----------



## j0sh

Fenix LD01 worked nice when I was mounting new tv on wall. Zebralight h501w for working with wiring up in the attic.


----------



## smarkum

Well, I used my Oveready Torch Lab pocket HI CRI Triple to light the pitch dark so we could bury a Gerbil that we found passed away just minutes before turning off the lights for bed. My three little ones were outside in their jammies, with wet heads (just had showers and REFUSE the hairdryer every time) and slippers. Very sad moment for my children. They all turned immediately to me as we headed out and said "Mommy,. . . your light please!) The have finally integrated that I have a light on me at all times. 
I was thankful that I had that Pocket light. . . It's beautifly floody beam was perfect for the job at hand.


----------



## Chadder

I used my fenix pd20 to look into a fax machine to clear a paper jam. I know this sounds petty but several people had already looked and did not see the jam. Adding just a little light saved a lot of hassle.


----------



## davidt1

Just finished eating a late dinner with the high CRI Mini AA as headlamp. Before that used it as a neck light to prepare dinner. Works almost as well as my H51w and the warm tint is so pleasing.


----------



## Ishango

I played around with my (new) Fenix PD30 today. I brought it back to the store three weeks ago (11 months old) since it kept on flickering even after trying some of the advice from my fellow flashaholics (cleaning it, etc). Today I called the store to ask if they had it back already (their estimate was that it would take three weeks). It did come in yesterday, at least a brand new one did :goodjob: .

My old one had been a demonstration model for that store and had some minor scratches where the demo display chain was attached. Otherwise it was in perfect condition. Somehow the clip was lost (don't really use it, so wasn't a problem). I liked it really much. Today I got a brand new one back with new holster, new lanyard (can't have enough of them) and including the previously missing clip. They even gave my old batteries (not empty by far) back and had put brand new ones in the light as well (these are expensive here). That's quite some service.

I love what they did and have decided that my next purchase of a Fenix light or perhaps the Maglite Pro+ (I'm still interested in this for old times sake) will be in their shop. So I was really happy to use this light today.

On a less happy note, I ordered a 4Sevens Quark 123 on the Cyber Monday deals, but the package somehow hasn't showed up yet after almost two weeks, while the Preon 2 (send one day earlier) arrived in about three days.


----------



## teestow

I used my cheapo Eveready with the big square 9v battery to lay under my Kenworth and block the air lines off to the blown air suspension spring (bag). So here I am on CPF trying to find something better to lay under a truck that is dripping salt and slush and not have to prop up a flashlight to see what I'm doing. Arrrggghh....


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

I used my Coleman Max Bubba last night to powerwash the undercarriage of my 4Runner after a day of driving on the beach at Freeman Park in Carolina Beach, NC.

Gotta prevent any rust from accumulating on my precious Toyota!


----------



## kreisler

main use these days:

i am running real life runtime tests on the Quark AA (not AA²) with XML head and 1x 14500's.

Romisen, Xeno E03, Quark .. they all run on 14500's. Heaven-sent!


----------



## Greta

Um.... I used my SF Saint so I could polish my toenails...


----------



## cummins4x4

Just heard some coyotes so took the Deree aspherical out to see if I could spot them. What a bloody great light, lit them up at about 250 yards like they were in the driveway.


----------



## Monocrom

Last night, the main bulb in the kitchen finally blew. I used my 2D bare aluminum [email protected] to light up the lighting fixture so I could change the bulb. On completely fresh D-cells, it's a very good light.


----------



## cbthedookie

Tonight, neighborhood Christmas party. Moving between houses, and someone drops two trays of jello shots (that's how we roll in this hood...). Light allowed the salvage of 80% 

Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## enomosiki

Demonstrated to several people that closing their eyes really doesn't accomplish much against a TN11 when they are within 5 meters.


----------



## JustG

Used my ZebraLight SC51 with the headband for the first time. Was under the dash of my car doing some work. Headlamps are awesome!


----------



## Acid87

Just used my Petzl Tikka plus 2 to eat my dinner. I tripped the circuit as I turned on the light and couldn't be bothered resetting the system as my dinner looked too good to wait.


----------



## Gregozedobe

teestow said:


> So here I am on CPF trying to find something better to lay under a truck that is dripping salt and slush and not have to prop up a flashlight to see what I'm doing. Arrrggghh....



Head on over to the CPF Headlamps sub-forum and look at floody headlamps - there'll be some useful lights there


----------



## tam17

Compared the beam of my newly acquired Fenix E05 XP-E R3 to my other LED flashlights. Its tint is very pleasing neutral "snow" white, without a hint of purple or green. Santa dropped by early, hehe


----------



## Quiksilver

Not today, but last night. 

Running and walking along the beach for 1.5 hour. 

Malkoff Hound Dog in-hand the whole time and SF E1B clipped in waistband. 

While I like my HDS Rotary more than the E1B and would like to use it instead, due to the pocket clip I can actually carry the E1B while the Rotary sits dutifully at home. There's no way to carry it without the holster, in hand, or flopping around in pocket.

E1B also has a nice tight little throw beam, good for the beach where the sight-lines are long.


----------



## kreisler

when i got back home by car i noticed the massive bird droppings (and feathers wtf) on the car, all over. it was already pitch-dark and a little rainy but i took out the water hose from the garage and watered the car. for this purpose i had clipped the iTP A3 Titanium to my baseball cap and did the work.

worked out fine.

later on i exchanged the torch and clipped a Quark X AA (not AA²) to the baseball cap. Plus the Fenix diffuser lens.


----------



## LGT

Looked for coins in the bottom of the washing machine with my HDS rotary. Twentysix cents and three paper clips. Not a bad day.


----------



## Ishango

LGT said:


> Looked for coins in the bottom of the washing machine with my HDS rotary. Twentysix cents and three paper clips. Not a bad day.



Lucky you, that stuff can destroy your washing machine. I forgot about a 1 Euro coin in my pocket two months ago or so. In the end it cost me €80 to fix the washing machine again.

I used my Fenix E05 to check out the side of my car for scratches, because in the dark I thought I saw something on there. Turned out to be fine luckily.


----------



## Richub

Used my Fenix TK15 in an AF02 mount as a bicycle headlight the last three weeks or so. This light beats the common bicycle LED headlights by ten times (at least), gets me seen a lot earlier by others, and gives me enough light to get around on dark roads safely. 

Besides that, my PD31 came in handy helping a stranger look for a dropped bicycle key. Found it within seconds.


----------



## scottyhazzard

Clipped my JB Pro 1 V3 to a baseball cap at 10pm & rode my bike out along the trail my wife jogs to search for her missing wedding ring. 37 F out, ears were hurting from the chill as I inspected everything that sparkled. Found it in her sweater pocket. Nice.


----------



## jamie.91

After a few beers and a film, about 11 o'clock last night decided to go outside and replace a burst brake hose on my friends car, my day old xeno E03 on a AW 14500 provided the light we needed ON LOW 

Thread is useless without pics (sorry for the poor quality iPhone pics)







Jamie


----------



## smarkum

scottyhazzard said:


> Clipped my JB Pro 1 V3 to a baseball cap at 10pm & rode my bike out along the trail my wife jogs to search for her missing wedding ring. 37 F out, ears were hurting from the chill as I inspected everything that sparkled. Found it in her sweater pocket. Nice.



JB PRO 1 V3 and a baseball cap . . . PRICELESS. 
nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## radioactive_man

I was driving on a two lane city road in the rightmost lane, when my GF saw a person lying partly on the grassy median strip, partly on the road. It turned out to be a drunk, who had fallen over in an attempt to cross the road. I pulled over, engaged the emergency strobe of my vehicle, left the vehicle after checking it was safe, and started running back towards the drunk. I pulled out my Quark 123^2 NW Tac, tightened the head (which is always set for max) and started alternately illuminating the drunk and flashing my light at the traffic, so the other driver's would see me and (hopefully) him. When I had crossed over to the median strip and reached him, he had gotten back on his feet and was trying to cross back to the sidewalk. I called out to him, but he just kept walking, so I followed him at a distance of a few meters and kept flashing my light at the traffic. When he reached the sidewalk, I asked him if he was ok and if he needed assistance, and this time I got a lot of unintelligible hissing and swearing and a "f*** off". I decided to use a blast from my 200 lumen light to cover an orderly but relatively hasty retreat back to my vehicle, although the subject seemed too drunk to move faster than at a very wobbly snail's pace. When I turned around after about 10 meters to determine if he was following me (which he wasn't) he was standing still, rubbing his eyes and swearing even louder. I moved the rest of the way back to my vehicle, and on the way I warned off another driver who was also on his way to render assistance to the drunk. I reentered my vehicle, locked the doors and moved off. The drunk was last seen moving away from the road and objectively speaking he was too drunk to hurt anyone but himself so I saw no reason to call the cops.

It's nice that I get to use my lights so much, but I could do with less excitement. I retired the RRT-0 I mentioned in earlier posts because of the god-awful tint, and the neutral-white TacQuark is definitely a worthy replacement.


----------



## neal71

You know you're a flashaholic when...



Acid87 said:


> Just used my Petzl Tikka plus 2 to eat my dinner. I tripped the circuit as I turned on the light and couldn't be bothered resetting the system as my dinner looked too good to wait.



Used my h31 last night to see how long it would take to finish off a 123 that would not work in my tk10 any longer. 

I fell asleep before it did.


----------



## OCD

I used my HDS to light underneath our bed will fishing the controls and cords of our new heated mattress pad up to the head of the bed. Blinded a whole mess of dust bunnies in the process!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Haven't had a single peapickin' reason to use a light today. Probably read with H30 before sleeping.


----------



## Monocrom

radioactive_man said:


> I was driving on a two lane city road in the rightmost lane, when my GF saw a person lying partly on the grassy median strip, partly on the road. It turned out to be a drunk, who had fallen over in an attempt to cross the road. I pulled over, engaged the emergency strobe of my vehicle, left the vehicle after checking it was safe, and started running back towards the drunk. I pulled out my Quark 123^2 NW Tac, tightened the head (which is always set for max) and started alternately illuminating the drunk and flashing my light at the traffic, so the other driver's would see me and (hopefully) him. When I had crossed over to the median strip and reached him, he had gotten back on his feet and was trying to cross back to the sidewalk. I called out to him, but he just kept walking, so I followed him at a distance of a few meters and kept flashing my light at the traffic. When he reached the sidewalk, I asked him if he was ok and if he needed assistance, and this time I got a lot of unintelligible hissing and swearing and a "f*** off". I decided to use a blast from my 200 lumen light to cover an orderly but relatively hasty retreat back to my vehicle, although the subject seemed too drunk to move faster than at a very wobbly snail's pace. When I turned around after about 10 meters to determine if he was following me (which he wasn't) he was standing still, rubbing his eyes and swearing even louder. I moved the rest of the way back to my vehicle, and on the way I warned off another driver who was also on his way to render assistance to the drunk. I reentered my vehicle, locked the doors and moved off. The drunk was last seen moving away from the road and objectively speaking he was too drunk to hurt anyone but himself so I saw no reason to call the cops.
> 
> It's nice that I get to use my lights so much, but I could do with less excitement. I retired the RRT-0 I mentioned in earlier posts because of the god-awful tint, and the neutral-white TacQuark is definitely a worthy replacement.



Sadly, a typical reaction when trying to help out a drunken excuse for humanity. Though I must admit, the last drunk I helped out so he wouldn't get run over was not nearly as ungrateful as the one you mentioned. He didn't say Thank You, but he didn't curse up a storm either. Would have used my lights to help him out, but he was drunk as Hell at 2pm.


----------



## Samy

I managed to use my lights a fair bit through the christmas weekend. I tried to keep it minimal as we would be out with friends/family so i had my Zebralight SC51 in a jeans pocket, a Preon 2 neutral in another jeans pocket and my EO1 on my keys. My wife had her 1aa Quark Tactical in her handbag and we had a 2xaa quark tact in the door pocket of the car. As usual, my friends/family didn't pack a light at all or think it would be necessary 

On the 23rd we went with some friends to look at christmas lights that people put on/around their houses. They're very popular down here and light displays can get quite elaborate. We piled into one car but first i had to take our child's car seat from our car and place in our friend's car. The Preon 2 came in very handy as there was no way i could see where the seatbelt latches were in the dark as the car's interior lights were useless. Once out and about, in certain streets when getting out of the car to walk to the displays i found the side-walks very dark and often uneven. Out popped my Preon 2 to light the way for everyone as we trudged up and down the streets looking at light displays. One of my friends said "why am i not surprised you have that on you!?" to which i replied "i don't fancy tripping over on the dark sidewalk" 

On the 24th we visited the in-laws. They live on a rural block so the Preon 2 came in handy to light our way to and from their front door and afterwards when we arrived home late in the evening and needed to get to our front door carrying a very tired toddler.

On christmas day, we visited my folks for dinner. In the afternoon we needed to use my 12 volt air pump i keep in the car to pump up some of the kid's new inflatable toys. Afterwards i left the air pump out to cool down and after dark i went outside with my zebralight to pack it away in the car once it had cooled down. Later, my very elderly grandmother needed to be assisted outside to the car to be driven back home. The sc51 on max lit the way for her so she could easily see where she was going and then to light the car cabin so she could buckle up. I then used the light to help me open and close the property's driveway gates in the dark and then make my way back to the house. Later that evening when we left i used it for the same thing, but mostly to load up the car with my spoilt daughter's presents she received from her gandparents. Since i've been carrying lights and bought my parents some decent lights my parents are catching on. My mum came out to say goodbye, but with a cheap Santa incan flashlight she bought that did about 2-4 lumens. She's almost a flashaholic... she came prepared!

Good weekend and i was able to justify to my other half why i need to carry lights!

cheers


----------



## himashyou

I used FM 3P/18350 body and Nitrolon Bezel with P60L-WH and 
Nitrolon Tail with Oveready Zero Rez Shorty using AW IMR18500.
It is a very strange pair. But it is a compact,　useful brightness 
and good runtime.


----------



## Richub

Used my Fenix TK35 to light up an entire football field. A Security Officer heard a strange sound there, and tried to shed some light on it using a small Ledlenser torch. I got up next to him, and switched my TK35 set to turbo on.

It turned out to be a couple of hedgehogs who found a cozy way to stay warm on Christmas Day.  And they were noisy about it, LOL.

BTW: Ledlenser has the most crappy website I saw in a long while, urgh... I couldn't select anything in there using Firefox. I tried to find the light used by that Security Officer. And I definitively don't like Internet Explorer. :scowl:


----------



## JohnnyBravo

About 2 min ago I used my JetBeam PA10 with an IMR 14500 (super Overkill, I know) in it to look around in my Ent Center's Blu-ray collection. I picked out Star Wars Ep One, The Phantom Menace to watch. Thought I'd see what other CPF'ers were doing before starting the show!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Have not needed a light so far today....


----------



## Acid87

Used my Petzl tikka 2 (again) to navigate my way back down a mountain today. Took my friend up Ben Venue here in miserable, wet, cold and snowey Scotland.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I just whipped my P2D out of my right front pocket to go out back and tend my fire. It died!

Fear not! My spare body with a fresh 123 was in my left front pocket!


----------



## spc smith

I find your title name derrogatory to that beautiful flag.


----------



## Monocrom

spc smith said:


> I find your title name derrogatory to that beautiful flag.



He's a well respected Regular who has been here far longer than you. That type of comment, if it must be made at all, is best reserved for the PM system. Let's not derail the topic itself in that direction.


----------



## Acid87

Monocrom said:


> He's a well respected Regular who has been here far longer than you. That type of comment, if it must be made at all, is best reserved for the PM system. Let's not derail the topic itself in that direction.



Very much agree. Really don't care if someone's offended by a name. I care about what folk are using their lights to do.

Used my Surefire E1E to find some gear in my closet.


----------



## Danielight

I used my Jetbeam BC10 to walk my dogs this morning while it was still dark out. :goodjob:


----------



## davidt1

Used Maratac AAA as headlamp to prepare and eat lunch.


----------



## Ishango

I used my Preon 2 to find some of my old toys in the attic at my parents house for the kids of one of my friends that came by.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Hadn't needed light yet today. But I am going to go take one more look at my fire. And my P2D will keep me from stepping on something like dog poop.


----------



## clip_point

I live on the 2nd floor of a building and could barely make out someone below, in the dark, waving at me while I was standing and having a smoke on the patio, shone my 47s Quark 123-2 X Turbo at the figure, turns out to be my friend trying to show me a new computer chair he'd just bought.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Hadn't needed light yet today. But I am going to go take one more look at my fire. And my P2D will keep me from stepping on something like dog poop.


----------



## Anonnn

I saw a movie today and the theater's houselights and light strips were not engaged after the credit roll finished, so it was completely dark inside. I was able to light that place right up and get a few laughs in the process.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

The fire was smoldering pretty good.

Gonna read a bit with H30. Goodnight!


----------



## nbp

Used my Haiku to help look for a part that popped off one of our fillers at work and disappeared. No one could find it, so they had to have a machine shop quick spin one up so they could start the line back up. Fortunately it was a simple part to machine and they were only down a couple hours.


----------



## Ishango

Tonight I used my Photon Microlight II on my keychain to walk to the car after a family party. The car was parked on a muddy road and I wanted to avoid the mud pools. Bright enough that I didn't have to get out my EDC.


----------



## PhillyRube

Crime scene...self inflicted gunshot to the head. Used my Jetbeam BC40 to light up the area while EMS scooped and ran. Used it to look for shell casing (found). The detectives had their Streamlight SL20Xs, looked yellow and feeble.


----------



## Locoboy5150

Though it's not really a flashlight, but I used my newest spotlight tonight to light up the sky in my backyard. I was testing out a new 130 Watt halogen H4 bulb that I bought for it and just installed tonight. Unfortunately, it's a rather foggy night here so I'll have to do some real testing later this weekend.

I'm curious if it will out-throw my HID spotlight.


----------



## luckydog13

*reading in the quilt*.:nana:


----------



## Soda

Foggy night so i tested out the beam profile of my M20x. Not bad.


----------



## ddac

_*[Inappropriate post - content removed - DM51]*_


----------



## Soda

Sounds....wonderful 0_o


----------



## radioactive_man

Used my Quark 123^2 Tac NW to light up a dark car trunk for a friend while he loaded it with beer for New Years Eve.


----------



## spc smith

shift change perimeter patrol with Olight M20X. I LIKE MY LIGHT*


----------



## jamesmtl514

scanned the floor for shards after dropping a glass.
in the attic to retrieve shovels.


----------



## Richub

Heard somebody in a park near my work swearing the devil back into hell today on my way home. 
It turned out to be a man who bumped his head against a tree branch and lost his glasses in the dark. He was afraid to move around and stepping on them. 

My Fenix E05 lit up the ground around him well, and I quickly found his glasses, still intact, fortunately. 
After picking those glasses up, I realized why this man was swearing like he did: He had the strongest prescription lenses I saw in a long time. Something like -20. He couldn't see 2 inches in front of his face without glasses.

I'm glad I could help him out. Wearing pretty strong prescription glasses myself (+7 and +9), I know how lost you can feel outdoors being legally blind without glasses...


----------



## Phoenixkh

I have a few flashlights but not the cool ones that seem to be on these threads. Today I used my deWatl 18 volt DW908 to try to find the cap from a bottle of wood glue. It turns out, the glue bottle doesn't have a lid but a top that pushes up and down for closure. I felt a bit stupid looking for that little red cap from Elmer's wood glue when I was using Titebond II. 

My other flashlights are all Maglites but I'm going to look around here and see what others are using.

Kim


----------



## jamesmtl514

welcome to the board, you'll find the perfect light for any budget.


----------



## cummins4x4

Kim, welcome to CPF. Cool place to hang out and learn stuff. Just a note though, this hobby can be expensive and addicting


----------



## davidt1

Been going UL (ultra light) these days with Maratac AAA around the neck and E05 on the belt. These two small AAA lights take about the same space my small Quark Mini AA takes. I have to give up some run time and brightness but I get to carry 2 lights instead of one.

Instead of turning on house lights, I use my flashlights (as headlamps) to cook, clean, eat, read, and work everyday. The Maratac get used the most because it's always on my neck. Right now I am shining it at my laptop (hand free), as I always do when I use the computer, to reduce eye fatigue.


----------



## predator86

My 9 month old son enjoys watching me shine my light on the walls and ceilings. Did use my 6P to light up bathroom so I can change a burnt bulb.


----------



## RCM

Lit up the tops of the trees behind my apartment complex with my sister who wasn't carrying anything but her phone! Impressed her with a 2xAA minimag LED... oh and also used it to change a blown light bulb...


----------



## Dingle1911

Flashlight: SF E2e with red filter
Use: Last night I used the light to search for my daughters missing security blanket without disturbing her.


----------



## blah9

I recently changed a few lightbulbs at my mother-in-law's house, and my TK45 came in handy for that by tailstanding. Later on I replaced an outlet and used the same light to see better. I thought the LD01 would be sufficient, but it was easier to crank up the TK45 and have someone hold the light farther away.


----------



## Monocrom

Richub said:


> Heard somebody in a park near my work swearing the devil back into hell today on my way home.
> It turned out to be a man who bumped his head against a tree branch and lost his glasses in the dark. He was afraid to move around and stepping on them.
> 
> My Fenix E05 lit up the ground around him well, and I quickly found his glasses, still intact, fortunately.
> After picking those glasses up, I realized why this man was swearing like he did: He had the strongest prescription lenses I saw in a long time. Something like -20. He couldn't see 2 inches in front of his face without glasses.
> 
> I'm glad I could help him out. Wearing pretty strong prescription glasses myself (+7 and +9), I know how lost you can feel outdoors being legally blind without glasses...



Rather surprising he didn't have another pair on him. My best friend is legally blind. He carries an extra pair. His main pair of glasses use a retaining strap. He mainly drives everywhere. Getting behind the wheel without glasses is never an option for him. Without them, he'd literally be stranded. Did the guy at least have a retaining strap on his glasses?


----------



## firelord777

PhillyRube said:


> Crime scene...self inflicted gunshot to the head. Used my Jetbeam BC40 to light up the area while EMS scooped and ran. Used it to look for shell casing (found). The detectives had their Streamlight SL20Xs, looked yellow and feeble.



I didn't use my light except to play around with them, but your post is interesting. Are you a LEO? Was thinking maybe being a cop or state trooper. Don't mean to hijack this thread though, a PM would be fine. As for the guy with -20 diopters of glasses, wow. I have a bit less than -2 diopters, and I got some +3 reading glasses yesterday in hopes it will get me back to 20/20. But yeah, -20 is no joke. -2 is bad enough at night, for me, the lights look fuzzy. Getting better and seeing some improvement in just some time wearing them, but it takes preserveance and tons of will power for me. 

So back to lights, I showed my friend my ArmyTek Predator, and he said that he thought it costed around 99 cents, and that streamlight was also good because cops use it(never seen one without Inovas or Maglites though), but he sort of quieted down when I turned it on outside


----------



## Richub

Monocrom said:


> Rather surprising he didn't have another pair on him. My best friend is legally blind. He carries an extra pair. His main pair of glasses use a retaining strap. He mainly drives everywhere. Getting behind the wheel without glasses is never an option for him. Without them, he'd literally be stranded. Did the guy at least have a retaining strap on his glasses?


I don't think he would be swearing and standing still like that if he had a spare pair of glasses on him.  And no strap either.

The lenses in his glasses looked similar to the ones in this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjpCo2oMNe8
Go figure his vision without glasses. 

I always carry a spare pair in my EDC backpack though, if only for cleaning my main pair whenever they get smudged. I can't even read the largest print in a newspaper without glasses, so getting them cleaned up nicely without residues is tough if I'm not wearing my other pair.


----------



## cummins4x4

Nothing too exciting, was painting a bedroom at my daughters place, lit it up with the SR51 to see if I missed any spots. So basically I USED IT TO WATCH PAINT DRY !!!


----------



## werewolf45auto

Stremlight Microstream,
Used it while lighting fireworks with the kids and on my walk to get the mail. Much enjoying my it's size!


----------



## Samy

There was a bit of noise over at my neighbour's backyard the night before last. I snuck outside using my Zebralight SC51 on super low mode and then used my nightvision scope to see what the fuss was about. It was just my neighbour banging around in the dark...


----------



## Monocrom

Richub said:


> I don't think he would be swearing and standing still like that if he had a spare pair of glasses on him.  And no strap either.
> 
> The lenses in his glasses looked similar to the ones in this video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjpCo2oMNe8
> Go figure his vision without glasses.
> 
> I always carry a spare pair in my EDC backpack though, if only for cleaning my main pair whenever they get smudged. I can't even read the largest print in a newspaper without glasses, so getting them cleaned up nicely without residues is tough if I'm not wearing my other pair.



Damn! No 2nd pair and no retaining strap. Hopefully he learned a valuable lesson. Checked out the link. One good thing about such glasses, they're thick enough not to shatter if you drop them. 

To stay on topic, my mom loves Thomas Kinkade artwork. Every year I get her one of his calenders to hang in her kitchen. This year, the nail popped out while she was removing the old one. Couldn't find the nail. Searched for it with my 2C Lowes Task Light. Took a new nail. Mom held the light while I hammered it in quickly. (My neighbor has been acting like a deranged lunatic for the last 3 nights. Actually, a loud deranged lunatic. He can put up with a few seconds of hammering.)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Locoboy5150

Tonight my wife and I went to see a movie. By the time it was over, all the other stores at the mall were closed and the parking lot was pretty deserted. There were a few questionable looking groups of teenagers milling around in the parking lot. It was dark and some of the lights in the parking lot were not working.

Out came my EDC Fenix LD20 from its belt holster and I kicked it on in turbo mode to light up the dark parking lot a bit and to see if any of those characters were hiding behind any vehicles in the parking lot.

Having a good light in those types of situations may not save the day, but it sure beats being like 99.99% of the other people in this world that would have no light.


----------



## Fulaeetoy

Been looking for my kitty cat. Still young and too scared because of loud fireworks. In the end i found him below the washing machine. 

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## firelord777

Used my TK41 and ArmyTek Predators and taking advantage of all the smoke to make awesome lightsabers! Happy new year guys, best wishes for more lights LOL


----------



## Quiksilver

Used the SureFire 6P + Malkoff M61LL to provide some ambient 'roof bounce' lighting for an outdoor covered-patio New Years Day dinner. 

Went well, perfect amount of light reflected from a white ceiling. 

Got some remarks after the 3 hour dinner about the light, and loaned it to the guests for night nav in our house. 

Seems to be some interest in it, so might be selling something similar to them. People who live out in the bush (where it actually gets dark) seem to appreciate these things more.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Used my Trusfire 3x XML (3800 lumens) in tail stand mode while my wife put away some Christmas decorations. We had the living room light on, but some supplemental lighting was in order. I joked that a light this bright should come with sunglasses. Ha ha...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Used my very fine Quark 123 to look around the house for and finally spot my cousins coat.

A little H30 time before I fall asleep is in order.


----------



## davidt1

Used Quark HCRI Mini AA as headlamp to cook dinner, wash dishes, and make a phone case by hand.


----------



## tam17

Pulled out my 4xLR932 LED Maglite Solitaire just to add in two spare battery packs. Dismantling 23A alkaline battery is great fun.


----------



## climberkid

Used my new-to-me Eagletac P100A2 to light up a huge/distant area of a field after we extinguished a grass fire. Helping command/investigations see at night is an important job!
Can't wait to compare it to the P20A2 MK2 I get from another member tomorrow. 


Alex


----------



## john_aero

had my old maglight out today to do some work on a motorbike.

great job witht he fibre optic end on it when trying see into tiny areas


----------



## Harry999

On the way home from work tonight via a supermarket to get some shopping. Waiting for public transport and an elderly gentleman dropped some coins on the floor. He couldn't see them in the dark. My Zebralight SC51 is attached to my man bag. Quickly switched it to high and pointed it at the floor. The coins were quickly located and a few moments later the bus arrived. The old man was very grateful. 

I think sometimes people find it strange that flashaholics like flashlights and other lighting equipment so much. I don't really mind too much when moments like this happen. It shows how useful a torch can be.


----------



## chmsam

Used a AA penlight for a really important job. 

Had to find and then bat around a few ping pong balls to keep the cat amused. Better in the afternoon than at 4 a.m. but he'll still do it then too.

He's quite the ping pong ball soccer star. Beckham & Pele watch out -- the cat dribbles with all four feet. Legal since it's still no hands, right?

Why else are there flashlights if not to keep your pets amused?


----------



## Ltruelove1

Laid out in the field next tot my house last night from 12:00-2:15 in the morning to watch the meteor shower. It got down to 12 degrees with 10-20 mph winds so I was bundled up and in my sleeping bag laying on a ground sheet. The field is surrounded by trees and we live right near a creek with lots of animals around so I felt a little bit vulnerable all bundled up(DID NOT WANT TO GET SPRAYED BY A SKUNK). Sure was nice to have my zl sc600w to flood all around me and my 4 sevens turbo x to throw light into the trees if I thought I heard something:naughty:


----------



## Samy

Tonight:

1) Used my 4Sevens Preon 2 to find my way to the car after work. Then used it to find my glasses and phone charger inside the car.
2) Left the Preon 2 in the car as i always do when i get home and then used my Fenix E01 on my keys to navigate my way to the front door of home where my wife was waiting with our 5y/o with 'our' Klarus ST20 they were shining around for fun.
3) After getting changed out of work clothes i used said ST20 to take out the trash then later to go and feed and check on the dogs
4) Heard a loud noise and strange animal out the back so i used my Zebralight SC51 on low to sneak out the back and then blasted the backyard with the Fenix TK41. Turned out to be a possum and a bird having a fight.
5) I am about to sneak into bed with my Zebralight SC51 and will try not to wake up the mrs 

I managed to use 5 lights tonight, all within reason!

Man i love having multiple quality lights! It makes life so much more enjoyable at night!


----------



## Duraflametree

Yesterday I used a LD20 and a PD20 on a headband to take down my parents' Christmas lights after work. Today, I used my P2D to find the audio cable I hook up to my phone after it got lost under my desk.


----------



## Burntrubber87

Me and my clicky removed an auto honda transmission..and then helped disassemble it.


----------



## TheRegulator

Read a book with my Quark X AA.


----------



## nbp

Burntrubber87 said:


> Me and my clicky removed an auto honda transmission..and then helped disassemble it.



My Clicky helped me change the oil in my Honda today. It's not all beat up like that one. Maybe some day it will be. Although I did drop it a couple times today on the concrete. It takes quite a bit to ding up that anodizing, actually.


----------



## climberkid

Burntrubber, I love the condition of that clicky. That should be an offered finish. "Well used" :dielaugh:


Alex


----------



## Vortus

Why strobe? Read on. Got to use a bunch of lights early this morning. Just showered and fueled the truck. Did a quick inspection/tire thump with the Elektrolumens bng. All good so I roll on. About an hour later another driver radios me that I'm throwing sparks and my air lines on the trailer are hanging low. 10-4, so I slow down and hit the nearest off ramp. Decent shoulder but beggars cannot be choosers. Edge looks soft so gonna stay roadside. Rush hour is starting and traffic is picking up. So with the bng in my left hand, olight t10 in my right hand, SS L2 in my right pocket. Black diamond of my forehead. Left pocket has my Spyderco harpy. And a coil of shute cord and duct tape in my jacket. Sure enough, the air line hanger springs broke. So the bng on the ground lighting up the trailers underside. Cars were not moving over so I set the t10 on strobe and set it near the road facing traffic. Traffic gave me room after that. Didn't need the l2, the bng and headlight were enough. But made a quick road fix with the cord and tape. Gathered up my stuff and rolled on.


----------



## jamie.91

Used my quark mini 123 on medium to light up under my desk why I soldered some wires for my speakers/sub


----------



## Monocrom

Well, last night finally got to use my custom Milky-modded L1 "extreme" for something important. 

Just exited the mall with an expensive gift for a family friend who has been helping us out lately. I literally *just* exited the mall when a warning light on my dash goes off. I head to a nearby gas station, and take a look at my tires with my custom modded L1. One of the front ones looks a bit low, but I can't really tell 100% if that's the one causing the warning light to stay on. Turns out my digital tire-gauge won't switch on. The manual one I have is acting up too. Long story short . . . I decide to put a bit of air into each tire. Also, it was around 20 degrees outside. (Yup! Nothing but fun.) :ironic:

Thankfully it wasn't a blowout or a slowly deflating flat tire. And I did get to use my latest Milky-modded SureFire. One-of-a-kind that didn't let me down.


----------



## american

I used it to illuminate an area of darkness


----------



## Launch Mini

What a coincidence. Me too.


----------



## dajab77

Just used my new 4Sevens Quark 123 to light up the computer desk to hang a gift.


----------



## OCD

Glad everything worked out o.k. Vortus. Keep on truckin, good buddy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Richub

Used my Fenix TK35 to signal a car driver to turn his headlights on.

This black car was coming towards me in my neighborhood, and didn't have any lights on. I pulled out my TK35 set to high (346 lumen), and aimed it to the ground between that car and me. The driver, suddenly seeing a pedestrian with a pretty bright headlight, quickly got the message and turned his lights on. 

He even pulled down his window to thank me for the tip. :thumbsup:
Nice people still exist.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

At 01:28 this morning nature called. Quark 123 in Moonlight mode does the trick!

Last night carried Chicken and Dumplings to the neighbor across the road. Quark 123 in low did the trick!


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Used my Firstlight Tomahawk MC clipped to my shoulder bag strap when cycling through the night traffic on a Boris Bike (London Hire cycle) - Suprisingly good at getting one noticed by taxis and lorries etc.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Used my Quark to see whether the burner under a machine was a Beckett or Wayne. Thank goodness it's a Wayne!


----------



## climberkid

Used my OTHER Eagletac (P20A2 MK2) to illuminate the entire involved area of a brush fire I put out. Was able to light the entire area up as I put down a heavy layer of foam. I tuned it off for just a second and found out my Lt. Had a stream light Survivor shining on it the whole time! Had no idea. Haha it was wonderful. 

Also used the strobe mode to signal the brush truck which driveway to turn down and he didn't miss it!
I love this obsession. 


Alex


----------



## Xacto

Used a Surefire 6PD with Wolf Eyes 4 mode dropin while cleaning behind my book cabinet. Later I used the Defender bezel to smash an old plastic display case that was collecting dust and had no use. To make it take up less space in the garbage bin (and to test the bezel ;-) )

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## dajab77

My six year daughter said "Dad lets practice tennis", I said it's too dark, she being the smart one said "use your flashlights". Great Idea!!! Used my Zebralight H51 it did the trick.


----------



## climberkid

double post


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Just walked into the garage to shred some papers in the shredder. Almost turned on the main lights, but then remembered I had my Trustfire F22 Stainless Steel w/ IMR 14500 in my rt pocket of my sweats. Turned that on, and then tail-stood it while I shredded. Sometimes I look for reasons to NOT use my home's lights, but one of my torches instead!


----------



## Harry999

I used my new Zebralight SC600 to read my Kindle. The Lee Filter I have inserted makes it a beautiful tint. I am looking for excuses to use the light!

Sent from my smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottyhazzard

Used a solarforce lego with an XM-L on low to fix the 'fridge. Hard to believe a fancy $3k 'fridge can be absolutely crippled by dust. Thank goodness for Google to search out problem solving 'fridge repair site, vacuum cleaner, hand broom, led light and a little gumption. Only food lost was eggnog, milk and some left overs. This year I'm starting a new regimen, from now on when daylight savings changes occur I'm gonna change the smoke alarm batteries and clean the condenser coils on the 'fridge. 

That XM-L on high was way too bright to see anything but white when I was behind the 'fridge. Had to drop my drawers a bit to expose some crack like a true refrigerator repairman  My wife and daughter got a good laugh and we saved some money not having someone come out on a Saturday.


----------



## dajab77

Used my Zebralight H51 to read a menu.


----------



## deklan

Used my Zebra H51FC to light up some family members while I took some photos instead of using the ghastly built-in camera flash. Photos turned out quite well too


----------



## tam17

Used my Fenix LD15 with a dc-fix diffuser to check my clothes washer. Damned thing started to splash water back through the dispenser drawer while spinning. I've put it to observation and prepared to call the repair shop, but luckily it turned out that washer was just heavily overloaded with laundry.

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## Bozzlite

Used my Quark AA to take the trash to the street. It's a long way to the street, no street lights.


----------



## davidt1

Been using my H51w to fix my car in the driveway for two days now. Out of my 4 small EDC lights, it's the only one bright enough to pierce through the ambient light so I can see in the deep crevices underneath the dashboard.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Gave my 3P with M31W to a 3.5 year old to play hide and seek in the dark.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Quark 123 R5 looking around buddies house for lost items. He is moving from 2700 feet of absolute clutter to a 26 foot no sliders trailer. Until he can get a Shop Built and then a house we have STUFFED a mini storage room!


----------



## Lightups

Used Fenix TK21 to see which direction the sprinkler is currently facing, then run past.


----------



## LGT

I used my Spark ST6-460NW while replacing timer on washing machine. Love the headlights for hands free illumination.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Mouth held Quark 123 while putting the screws back in a gadget I fixed for a friend. Use moon mode each night to get in my room to my H30!


----------



## cummins4x4

Used my SWM L10R to light up the inside of a cabinet so I could drive some screws. This is one handy little torch!!


----------



## DENGOH

I use my TK70 as main light source in living room, has not switched on lights in living room for a month now.


----------



## Richub

Just used my TK41 on turbo to scare off a couple of screaming/fighting tomcats. They woke me up rudely, and I guess most of my neighbors too.


----------



## EPVQ30

i used it to hail down the delivery driver that could not figure out where my house was. even tho i had the front light on.


----------



## SuLyMaN

Used quark xx a2 tactical generously donates by ksbman for...
- day before. Used moonlight mode to clean baby and change his clothes in his sleep after he wet gis bed since we.forgot to put his diapers.
- at night used turbo and high to take out trash plus locate and chase a rat in the garage.
- 2am wife heard some loud weird sound in her sleep. Used turbo to inspect around house and inside rooms. Fortunately nothing dangerous 

sent from my mob. Excuse misspelling. thanks!


----------



## Raytech

I got home from work last night and my wife holds up something between her fingers with a sad look on her face. My eye sight isn't all that good so I just shake my head and look like what? "I lost my diamond" ;-(
So she tells me she used one of my lights to search every where she has been through the house but didn't find it. She also was outside shoveling the walk off earlier since we just had about 3 inches of snow fall.
I picked up my Fenix E21 off the end table and walked the paths she would have during the day but didn't find it. About an hour later I noticed I had left my phone in my car so I put on my jacket and head out the door.
I stopped and looked around at all the snow and thought if she lost it out here it's gone for good. What the heck, I pull my Nitecore D10 from it's holster on my belt and begin to look around the steps where she began to shovel. The steps were now covered in ice crystals and looked like a million little diamonds. I get to the bottom step and pan right and see a large twinkling, crystal? Nope too perfectly round. So I bend down and pick it up. YES! I go back in and tell my wife to hold out her hand and I dropped the diamond in her hand. She looked up at me with tears in her eyes and said OMG I can't believe you found it! I heard that several more times within the next hour so I said to her aren't you glad I have my flashlights now?


----------



## Acid87

Raytech said:


> I got home from work last night and my wife holds up something between her fingers with a sad look on her face. My eye sight isn't all that good so I just shake my head and look like what? "I lost my diamond" ;-(
> So she tells me she used one of my lights to search every where she has been through the house but didn't find it. She also was outside shoveling the walk off earlier since we just had about 3 inches of snow fall.
> I picked up my Fenix E21 off the end table and walked the paths she would have during the day but didn't find it. About an hour later I noticed I had left my phone in my car so I put on my jacket and head out the door.
> I stopped and looked around at all the snow and thought if she lost it out here it's gone for good. What the heck, I pull my Nitecore D10 from it's holster on my belt and begin to look around the steps where she began to shovel. The steps were now covered in ice crystals and looked like a million little diamonds. I get to the bottom step and pan right and see a large twinkling, crystal? Nope too perfectly round. So I bend down and pick it up. YES! I go back in and tell my wife to hold out her hand and I dropped the diamond in her hand. She looked up at me with tears in her eyes and said OMG I can't believe you found it! I heard that several more times within the next hour so I said to her aren't you glad I have my flashlights now?



You are soooo in the good books you lucky man.

I used my Fenix TK30 for a night walk to an old WW2 bunker that provides a real nice view over Glasgow.


----------



## LGD

Last night whilst I was running across a pitch black car park at work I somehow ended up falling flat on my face (yes, it was hilarious). Luckily nothing was damaged so I used my duty light (Fenix TK21) to check myself over for injuries/damage to equipment. I had only grazed my arm and there was a paramedic there looking for someone else, so I used my light to help the paramedic find the right kit in his bag, and then clean the gravel out of my arm.


----------



## reppans

My wife and I have matching reading lamps on each side our bed. Mine died around a month ago and I haven't replaced it yet using my flashlights in lantern mode instead. Come to think it, I don't think I've even replaced my battery either!


----------



## varmint

Well it was last night, I was working on some training senarios at our firing range with 2 others that had lights, some cheapy China lights with about 2-3 yds of good light each maybe! I had my TN11 in the truck I went to get it and reprogrammed the 2nd mode to very low and came back with it on, it was very dim, they made a comment as to an expensive light like that being so dim and their's was a much better deal. I turned it off and tightened the head to max and layed it down on a bench in a few minutes asked JD to bring it to me he turned it on as I expected and almost dropped it when the very bright light came on, "OMG" was about what he said! He could not put it down, it lit up the 200 meter impact area fine and really was too bright to use as close as we were working, a funny great experience that really got the attention on a non believer.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

Used my ThruNite TI last night about 2:00am on firefly (0.04 lumen) mode to get out of my bedroom stealthily and take my dog out to use the bathroom using the full 60 lumen mode. I love this light. Wife never cracked an eyelid.


----------



## cummins4x4

Good one varmint!!

I was over at my folks place this morning doing some painting when their neighbour knocked and asked if he could borrow a flashlight to do some work on his electrical panel. I had my new SWM edc's but got him an UF out of my truck, about 250 lumens on high, 100 on low. He came back an hour later and commented " Holy frickin hell that thing is bright!!" My response was that it was one of my cheapie's, next time I'll lend him a real light.


----------



## Rokron

My name is Ron, and I AM a flashaholic. # 102
I just got in from using my V10R T6 to check out the water pump and thermostat placement on my 2500 Cummins. I got some PM work I want to do. With 190,000 miles I feel it's time to shape up the cooling system with a new water pump and thermostat. I'm getting a Nitecore headband so I can use the V10R while I work.


----------



## varmint

Tonight just fed cattle,horses and dogs and just came inside to warm up, the weather here is clear and cold tonight, I took the Derrelite vbs, I even had the wow factor! I could not be more pleased with a light.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

After installing the radiator, intercooler, transmission cooler and steering cooler I looked everywhere using P2D for the last intercooler clamp.

Never found it. Have a Hose clamp now, but I know if I boost it it'll never hold!

2003 RAM 2500 Cummins. Around 220K and going strong!


----------



## cummins4x4

Used my V10R to look in the crawlspace for a heater, gonna be -20C here tonight. 
Good to hear from some other Cummins enthusiasts here. My heavily modded 2000 has 335 thousand kilometres on it which is well over 200k miles.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Just did find a use for an old Stinger!

Barbequed a Skeeter with it!


----------



## buds224

Read bedtimes stories to my kids with my PC10 on 1 lumen.


----------



## Compoundemu72

ninemm said:


> Hey CPF!
> 
> I thought maybe we could get a rolling thread started. Just let everyone know one or more things you used your lights for on the calendar date you are posting.
> 
> Feel free to use the below posting format, or if you only have time for a quick one liner that's alright too.
> 
> *Flashlight:* RA Clicky High CRI
> *Used For: *The low low setting on my RA was used to check on my injured pup while she was resting. Didn't even know I was looking in on her. :thumbsup:
> 
> So, what have *you* used your lights for today?


I used my mod'd SF 6PD to clear out a posse of scavenging raccoons from my trash receptacle.


----------



## Monocrom

buds224 said:


> Read bedtimes stories to my kids with my PC10 on 1 lumen.



Damn! I think a single candle puts out more lumens than that.


----------



## radioactive_man

Technically, this was yesterday evening:

I went for a run and brought my Maelstrom G5. There's a nice flat stretch of closed off road nearby, but the street lighting is kind of lacking and there are horse apples lying around on the sidewalk/bicycle path so I need something to spot them from a distance. I also like to see who's sneaking up on me (although so far noone has tried and I have only managed to scare the local birds guanoless).

On this occasion I discovered the hard way, that aluminum bodied flashlights are less than ideal when it's cold outside and you hold them in an ungloved hand (duh!). My next purchase will be a plastic bodied Fenix or a Surefire G2X Tac.

Now if only I could find a flashlight, that could make me move my butt faster than 10 minutes per mile/6 minutes per kilometer. Maybe I should get someone to chase me with my 6D Maglite. That ought to do wonders for my motivation.


----------



## dajab77

Used my ZL51 to make sure the heater was set correctly before going to bed. It was.


----------



## Rokron

cummins4x4 said:


> Used my V10R to look in the crawlspace for a heater, gonna be -20C here tonight.
> Good to hear from some other Cummins enthusiasts here. My heavily modded 2000 has 335 thousand kilometres on it which is well over 200k miles.



I got my 2x4 Cummins/2500 in 97, modded with Banks and Goerend tranny mods. She's a keeper. Great truck! :thumbsup: It even has it's own Nitecore EX11.2 which fits nicely in the ashtray and a 2D LED Mag which really doesn't get used to much thanks to the EX.


----------



## SuLyMaN

Lying in another room atm sick. Using quark xx aa2 tactical given by ksbman as bedside lamp in this room.
Used it 5 mins ago on moonlight to navigate house plus conect kids electric car in power outlet.
Moonlight and low mode (2.7 lumens) mode is priceless. Now I know what it is all about.
Thnks again ksbman!!!

Edit: wife just came to see me all worried hearing water outside. We are having a severe drought amd having only 3 hrs water per day. She thought kid let tap open. Used quark on high/turbo to illuminate backyard through window and its pitch dark. Fortunately, it was the water drain...;-)
sent from my mob. Excuse misspelling. thanks!


----------



## TadpolePilot

I knocked over a plastic bowl of M&M's and used the Fenix PD-20 to help grand-daughter find and pickup.


----------



## lucky8926

Pelican M6, ran some speaker wires in basement. I was having trouble finding the holes I drilled in the floor so I turned it on faced it down through the holds then turned the lights off in the basement. Made finding the holes pretty darn easy!!


----------



## greenhornet-1

I used my headlight to feed and water a cow that is down with a bad right rear leg. Ben doing that for a few nights now.. Going to try to get her up tomarrow.


----------



## FrogmanM

Strapped my Ti AA Quark to my Dahon handlebars and went a ride to the cafeteria. High is more than suitable for biking on the service roads of HSU.

-Mayo


----------



## Samy

Heard some noises outside at 11pm in the middle of the road. I put my tk41 in my pocket, grabbed my Zebralight SC51 in one hand and my night vision scope in the other. I went out the back door and worked my way around to the front using the SC51 on its super low 0.2 lumens so as not to draw attention. Using the night scope I could see down the street that there were several teenagers mucking about with little cheap supermarket flashlights so thought nothing of it and started back to the house. But then they walked up towards my property at which point my dogs started barking so they decided to curse out my dogs. I stepped out from the bushes with the tk41 and lit up the road on max. It's a rural area so one second it was pitch black and next it was daylight. They tuck tailed and ran off and didn't know what to do as several hundred metres away is not far enough from a tk41... They definately didnt see me and i must have scared the crap out of them because they never came back!


----------



## SuLyMaN

Samy said:


> Heard some noises outside at 11pm in the middle of the road. I put my tk41 in my pocket, grabbed my Zebralight SC51 in one hand and my night vision scope in the other. I went out the back door and worked my way around to the front using the SC51 on its super low 0.2 lumens so as not to draw attention. Using the night scope I could see down the street that there were several teenagers mucking about with little cheap supermarket flashlights so thought nothing of it and started back to the house. But then they walked up towards my property at which point my dogs started barking so they decided to curse out my dogs. I stepped out from the bushes with the tk41 and lit up the road on max. It's a rural area so one second it was pitch black and next it was daylight. They tuck tailed and ran off and didn't know what to do as several hundred metres away is not far enough from a tk41... They definately didnt see me and i must have scared the crap out of them because they never came back!



Man i so want a tk41!!! 

sent from my mob. Excuse misspelling. thanks!


----------



## firelord777

The TK41 is a great AA thrower.


----------



## Glock 22

I used my Eagletac P20C2 MKII XM-L T6 to help my 80 year old grandmother in her house, then put washer fluid in my car.


----------



## dajab77

Used my 4Sevens Quark 123 CRI to look for one of our geocaches at a nearby park. It was about 5:45 pm and I took the kids to check on it. We had received some notices that a snake was living in the same place as our cache. Didn't see a snake but the light worked well, and added to the excitement.


----------



## davidt1

Used Zebralight H51w and Quark Mini HCRI as headlamps to help a neighbor fix his car last night. He used the H51w and I used the Mini AA. He was amazed at the versatility of the H51w and the fact that it was much brighter than his 18v light. Then he was shocked that it costs so much at $60. In the end though, he said, "I think it's worth $60."


----------



## atxlight

Morning routine: Used my Fenix LD10 (on low!) early this morning to make my way from bed, to closet to get dressed, to kitchen and then to another room to work out. Try to avoid waking up the baby and wife in the early hours. Also used same LD10 last night to play with my dog in the back yard.


----------



## buds224

firelord777 said:


> The TK41 is a great AA thrower.



Yes, it sure is!


----------



## Samy

buds224 said:


> Yes, it sure is!



I normally use it for 1-2 mins/night on max or turbo, sometimes much more if i find something, to scan around my property everynight. The current set of 8 Eneloops have just gone flat, they've been in use since November so i get 2 months use from a single charge 

cheers


----------



## H-Man

Used a Solarforce l2 with an XML dropin to hunt down tools after putting road tires on my bike.


----------



## dajab77

Used my Icon Rogue as an example of a simple but useful flashlight.


----------



## Ishango

Yesterday I used my Mini Maglite LED 2AA, which I keep in my car, to clean the car a bit before it has to go to the garage for its' service and maintenance plan. At home I used my 47's Quark 123 for various jobs in the house which required more light than the normal lights could deliver.


----------



## ajktrav

Used a Coast LED Lenser V2 to look up my shower arm and found that low water pressure was due to 3 old washers shoved up the pipe.


----------



## Ishango

I used my HDS Clicky yesterday to inspect my car. I hit a concrete block yesterday while leaving the parking area (someone at the town hall thought it would be handy to place it at the most inconvenient place). I used my clicky in burst mode to inspect the large scratches on the right side panel.


----------



## xian13

I used my Surefire Backup E1B for grounds checks at my work tonight, which is at a transitional housing facility. I am pleased to report an uneventful night.


----------



## SuLyMaN

Handheld a quark x aa tactical and used it on turbo as my bike light to take out some money at the atm. It has the most useful beam for casual cycling!!!!

sent from my mob. Excuse misspelling. thanks!


----------



## dajab77

Last night after leaving the AT&T center,(Spurs lost ) I used my HDS Rotary to get my son and his friends attention as we were walking back to the car.


----------



## SuLyMaN

Went camping today and wife saw a rat in bungalow. Used quark x aa tactical on turbo to locate it behind a cupboard and chase it away....

sent from my mob. Excuse misspelling. thanks!


----------



## davidt1

Have been using my Quark Mini AA HCRI as headlamp all day today (and pretty much everyday). Used it to cook and eat meals, fix the car, and read. These past few weeks I have been using this light more than my other lights combined. That's saying a lot considering I own the ever so versatile Zebralight H51w. 

OK, it's not perfect and can use a more floody beam profile and a more efficient circuit. But in my hands it can do 95% of what the H51w does at half the cost. The smaller size and HCRI tint are definite advantages over the H51w. 4Sevens has a winner here. I hope they will continue to improve it.


----------



## Monocrom

Couple of nights ago, I used my Milky-modded SureFire L1 "extreme" to get a good look at the damage to my car after getting into a fender-bender a bit earlier that night. Ironically, I was out getting some food from Boston Market, made a wrong turn, went up a side street when the accident took place at an intersection. Did I mention it was my Birthday? Yeah, even a fender-bender can be annoying. No one was hurt, and both of our cars are still in working shape. But the other guy had far less damage on his 10 year-old Hyundai Sonata than I did on my 3 year-old Mazda 6. Also got a quote for how much it'll cost to fix the damages to my car. (Let's just say I'm glad I have full coverage.)

Last night I used the same light to show off a bit with a friend of mine. He's a very mild flashaholic. Has a handful of good lights. Pretty much all from B&M shops. 

Hopefully from now on I'll get to use my Milky-modded L1 for less exciting things other than checking out my car for damage and flat tires.


----------



## OCD

I used my Quark AA^2 Turbo, Solarforce w/ 3-mode XP-G drop-in and HDS 200 to compare against the Eagletac P1002C I won in a CPF Christmas giveaway that was delivered today (Thanks again PTS!). I was pleasantly surprised to find out I got a neutral white version and not cool white. This is the first light of any type that has anything other than a cool white led. I was wondering if I would be able to tell much difference in a cool vs. neutral (or even warm) led since I'm color blind. Before I looked at the packing slip and knew it was a neutral, I asked my wife if the ET was more yellow or green compared to my Solarforce. She said it was more yellow. I really like the neutral tint as well as the size of this ET. It's slim enough for a 2x123 light that it fits nicely in the front pocket. I can definitely see this being my go-to general purpose light with the neutral tint and the simple UI of medium and turbo on twist of the head.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Had my Quark 123 R5 with me. Went to help buddy move. Both at old house and at new place I needed a flashlight.

Mouth held it a lot.

BTW... In Turbo mode it is one heck of a lot of light!!!


----------



## onvol

Used my flashlight (Dewalt 18v with fusion48 drop in) to see last night when changing fuel pump in 1999 Sierra. Was very helpful outside at 1AM.


----------



## Sno4Life

OCD said:


> I used my Quark AA^2 Turbo, Solarforce w/ 3-mode XP-G drop-in and HDS 200 to compare against the Eagletac P1002C I won in a CPF Christmas giveaway that was delivered today (Thanks again PTS!). I was pleasantly surprised to find out I got a neutral white version and not cool white. This is the first light of any type that has anything other than a cool white led. I was wondering if I would be able to tell much difference in a cool vs. neutral (or even warm) led since I'm color blind. Before I looked at the packing slip and knew it was a neutral, I asked my wife if the ET was more yellow or green compared to my Solarforce. She said it was more yellow. I really like the neutral tint as well as the size of this ET. It's slim enough for a 2x123 light that it fits nicely in the front pocket. I can definitely see this being my go-to general purpose light with the neutral tint and the simple UI of medium and turbo on twist of the head.



How does the solarforce throw compared to those other lights?


----------



## parnass

I used the 1AA Energizer Romeo right angle light when changing the incandescent bulb in an overhead fan. The room was dark and I was standing atop a ladder so I needed one hand to hold the ladder. The Energizer Romeo has magnets embedded in the clip so I stuck the Romeo to the steel fan and pointed the beam down into the fixture so I could see inside.

I use various flashlights nightly when putting the dog outside and for navigating the house when others are asleep.


----------



## OCD

Sno4Life said:


> How does the solarforce throw compared to those other lights?



The Solarforce XP-G throws as good if not slightly better than the Quark which has an XP-E. The SF has a little larger hotspot than the Quark which puts out more light on target than the Quark. The HDS is floody beam and doesn't compare to the others for throw. I didn't have a chance to get outside with the Eagletac yet, but it seems to have a tighter hotspot that is equally bright as the Quark. I believe it will be very close but probably throw slightly better than both the Quark and SF with the tighter hotspot.


----------



## radioactive_man

Had to apply some silicone lubricant to the door seals of my car. Temps dropped below 0 deg. C today, and when I opened the door this morning it made that sickening crunching sound that kills door seals if you hear it one time too many. When I got home it was dark, but my Quark 123^2 NW Tac on medium allowed me to see the seals clearly.


----------



## Line Rider

Flashlight: Sure P6X 

Used at crime scene when dusting for finger prints after a burglary.


----------



## Snareman

Used my Preon to look in several patient's throats.


----------



## j_rico

Was actually last night, but I used flashlights to entertain eight little girls. Had eight girls in the backyard playing flashlight tag. 

Any time kids are not sitting in front of a TV or video game is a win in my book.


----------



## af112566

used my 4 sevens mini to go to the bathroom this am...


----------



## Davis

Used my Titanium Innovations Illuminati to check the dryer lint trap. No such thing as shadows and dark areas anymore.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

At 03:30 CST my Quark 123 R5 no clip took me to the bathroom in Moon mode!


----------



## tam17

Floody light of my Fenix E05 helped me open the guts of a malfunctioning old office printer and perform a quick cleaning. No immediate remedy though, damage was beyond my repair capabilities 

Tam


----------



## ruralpatrol

5.11 tactical UC3.4 (work issued)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Just lit up the back gate as well as it has ever been lit with an 1185 driven by 3x18650.

Now going to go read a bit with Zebra H30 before out like a light. Good Night!


----------



## Bigmac_79

Last night as we were getting ready for bed, my wife asked me for my flashlight. I keep my SWM V10R Anniversary Edition by me bed at night for it's low low, but my wife also has warm white Xeno E03 on her side for her own night time use. She was already in bed and said she couldn't reach hers, so I handed her the V10R AE. She turns it on, then I see it seem to go on and off as shadows jump around wildly, and I hear a thumping sound. She then turns it off and hands it back to me. I ask her what was up, she said the saw a bug on the floor and used my flashlight to kill it.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

My wife refuses to carry a light. I think it's to spite me. If she carried a light, her reasoning goes, he'll think I approve of his hobby.


----------



## Monocrom

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> My wife refuses to carry a light. I think it's to spite me. If she carried a light, her reasoning goes, he'll think I approve of his hobby.



Put a little coin-cell one on her keyring when she's not looking. That way, it'll need determined effort from her not to carry it.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Little while ago we finally took down the fake Christmas tree. I used my Quark 123 Click/Bump to find the bags each level reside in.

Really thought the power might go away. High winds and RAIN earlier!


----------



## gsr

I used an E1e, modified to an E1L standard, to inspect some cannon barrels.


----------



## SuLyMaN

Used Quark x AA tactical on turbo to locate a lizard hidden behind a frame and that has been bugging me for 2 weeks. Sent it to hell ^_^


----------



## RAFA

I've been keeping my 4Seven's 123 MiniX in my top pants pocket since I got it last week and luckily I had it because it helped me find my car keys in my trash can this morning (truly the last place I looked after two hours). :duh2:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

As of 15:30 CST I have not yet needed a light today.

That doesn't mean for anything at all that I don't HAVE one in my pocket!

Got my Quark 123 in there.


----------



## dajab77

Used my Rexlight to check out the broken extension spring on my garage door. Not sure if I'm up to trying to change it by myself.


----------



## ltxi

To find a flight attendant's dropped earring in the front cabin of a United 757. Actually, that was last week but it was the last time I used the light....JIL CR2


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Quark 123. One level up from moonlight. To fill up three plastic drums with soap.

Then to BLOW AWAY my cousin and his friend in Turbo mode! This thing makes my Fenix P2D look sick!


----------



## Monocrom

Used my old Dorcy 3-LED, single-AA light I keep by the home-phone to walk around late at night in my apartment. (Without disturbing loved ones.)


----------



## OCD

Used my PC100C2 to look in our tractor trailer we use at work to move product between different buildings for a part that didn't end up were it was supposed to. Thought it may have fell off the skid in the trailer. The dock light doesn't provide very much illumination. The EagleTac lit up the trailer floor like no tomorrow. Turns out the part was still hanging in our paint department...someone forgot to ship it. Got to use my light so I didn't care.


----------



## Ishango

I have to get up early nowadays for my current job assignment (as a consultant this changes now and then). I used my Olight i3 on low this morning to get my clothes and other stuff from the bedroom closet whilst my girlfriend was still sleeping. It makes me appreciate the low-low on some of my lights even more.


----------



## reppans

I walked my dog with my Quark AA last night. 

Turned it down to moonlight so Ollie could make a "deposit" on my neighbor's lawn without being noticed (I pick up anyways). Funny how they like to go in the same spot all the time. On the way back, I heard some rustling in the woods so I tightened the bezel down and see 4 sets of eyes, lit-up like reflectors, staring back at me. I start running in place, stamping my feet, and they scatter. Fracking deer... I hate deer. Always want to let Ollie loose after them, but I know that'll mean one long clean-up job.

Actually this is typical flashlight use for me.


----------



## smarkum

Bigmac_79 said:


> Last night as we were getting ready for bed, my wife asked me for my flashlight. I keep my SWM V10R Anniversary Edition by me bed at night for it's low low, but my wife also has warm white Xeno E03 on her side for her own night time use. She was already in bed and said she couldn't reach hers, so I handed her the V10R AE. She turns it on, then I see it seem to go on and off as shadows jump around wildly, and I hear a thumping sound. She then turns it off and hands it back to me. I ask her what was up, she said the saw a bug on the floor and used my flashlight to kill it.



:thumbsup: TOO FUNNY! and she is very brave~


----------



## BullsEyeLantern

I have twin 3.5 year olds, who are just getting over colds. Nights have been rough to say the least. Ever since they were born I have been using flashlights to help tend to them, rather than using hall and room lights. Before I heard of this forum and obsession, I used a Coast flashlight that I purchase specifically for its red LED ( along with white ones ) so that I wouldn't ruin my night vision when stumbling back to bed. I still have that light... my wife uses it now. I use my LD10 with a red filter to do that same duty, and used it as recently as last night.


----------



## reppans

^^ you should consider getting a flashlight with a moonlight mode... no need to carry any extra parts, or waste battery power.


----------



## Bigmac_79

smarkum said:


> :thumbsup: TOO FUNNY! and she is very brave~



Yep, she's a keeper


----------



## BullsEyeLantern

Yeah, I will eventually. However I have a rechargeable AA in the light and I use it on medium power with the filter. I am not concerned about wasted power, and the filter stays nice and snug there, all the time.


----------



## Bigmac_79

sorry, double post


----------



## Onthelightside

I had to cross a busy four lane street where there was no traffic light or anything to stop or alert drivers of the crosswalk except for a little sign. I used my Preon 2 on 160 lumen strobe to show drivers where I was and the slowed and stopped so I could cross. Made me feel much safer


----------



## cummins4x4

Hauling water today, just used my V10R to see the water level in the cistern. One more load and I am done.


----------



## Jimmy the Barrel

Streamlight Clipmate

Used to check on burgers I was grilling. Turned out perfect.


----------



## varmint

Just getting ready to go check livestock with my Derrelight, we will be shooting a night combat shoot tomorrow night, I can't wait!! I am getting ready to check batteries and pack spares. I am worse than a kid with Christmas toys wanting tomorrow to get here. I plan on using my Olight M20 for handgun events and the Derrelight for carbine and shotgun.


----------



## 4tified

Used my Fenix LD20 today as a lantern, lights up small rooms perfectly at aroun 100+ lumens ;-)


----------



## jamesmtl514

my mule to find a pair of black pants


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Nothing so far today, but I used the heck out of my Quark 123 last night at my buddies property!


----------



## varmint

Sunday PM shot night combat match with my TN11 loaned another shooter my Olight M20, nothing there would compare with the TN11, many comments on it.
Mon PM checked livestock with Derrelights ASP and XML worked great. One thing I have noticed about the ASP lens is that the darker it gets the better it seems to work, the XML can be seen better in the low light than the ASP lens.


----------



## Monocrom

Helped out a few neighbors having issues with cockroaches. Despite light being present, my Lowes Task Force 2C LED model came in handy spotting the little disgusting creatures, and their hiding spots. The giant can of Raid took care of the rest. Maybe I should have gone into the extermination business. I'm a little too good at killing cockroaches.


----------



## Richub

Used my Fenix HL21 headlamp to check out my bicycle. 

Thing started to make cracking sounds last week, and yesterday I had to walk the last few roads home. It turned out that I'll have to completely replace the back wheel as the hub completely disintegrated on me...  
My spare bicycle was already in repair and will be ready tomorrow evening, so I'm a walking man today. Luckily the weather is fine now, lightly freezing with a lot of sun, so I'll just enjoy the walk.

I guess I won't be buying a new flashlight this month...  
Ah well, I have 30+ lights already, so I think I'll survive that.


----------



## SuLyMaN

Just used quark x aa tactical on low mode to illuminate an extremely dirt clogged intel cpu fan to clean it up. Was so dirty fan would not move.....


sent from my mob. Excuse misspelling. thanks!


----------



## jdhermit

Been at disneyworld last 4 days...so used my quark x aa a lot. In the hotel room, walking around darker areas of the parks, outside the hotel grounds, etc.
Loved having a flash on me 24/7, and am now definitely hooked on lights!
both my kids brought their new lights too...made me proud!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Imon

Monocrom said:


> Helped out a few neighbors having issues with cockroaches. Despite light being present, my Lowes Task Force 2C LED model came in handy spotting the little disgusting creatures, and their hiding spots. The giant can of Raid took care of the rest. Maybe I should have gone into the extermination business. I'm a little too good at killing cockroaches.



That's the next big thing.
A flashlight/bug spray combo.
The insectilight.


----------



## cummins4x4

Imon said:


> That's the next big thing.
> A flashlight/bug spray combo.
> The insectilight.



The insectifrier, combo flashlight and bug zapper, like a mini tazer for cockroaches.


----------



## varmint

I did not use it for a darn thing! I just played with my Derrelights!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Richub

I used my two Fenix E21's (neutral & cool white) and LD25 to see which tint I like best in snowy conditions.

It turned out to be the LD25's tint. Cool white just doesn't look right in snowy terrain, neutral is a lot easier on the eyes.

While testing, I also got some serious grief from a white trash guy who passed me by. He got so personal on me, I just left and continued the test someplace else. 
Arguing with people like that is impossible: Once you reply, they immediately begin threatening you (or even start beating you up), by lack of intelligence to reply in a normal way... I hate this kind of 'people'. 



varmint said:


> I did not use it for a darn thing! I just played with my Derrelights!!!!!!!!!!


I don't even consider this as usage since I play with my lights all the time.


----------



## trevordurden

Used my Fenix E05 to look for a tail cap that rolled away from me when switching batteries on my Fenix LD10. The gift set just proved it's value.


----------



## Monocrom

cummins4x4 said:


> The insectifrier, combo flashlight and bug zapper, like a mini tazer for cockroaches.



Cockroaches are like brainless mobs . . . Best to hose down a wide area instead of picking them off one by one. 

(And since I know that there will be someone who will horribly misunderstand the above, I mean with temporary spray. Not bullets.)


----------



## Kitchen Panda

Supper last night was cold Klick sandwiches because one leg of the 120/240 supply had gone out. Even a semi-outage warrants flashlight use, so I checked the panel (118 volts on one side, only 24 volts on the other...never thought to check side-to-side to see if it was 94 V or 142 instead of 240, darn it...) with my trusty headlamp, then stepped outside to check the service mast to see if one of the wires had fallen off. It hadn't, so we phoned Hydro (electrical utility); we were told they knew about it and several customers were affected. 


Luckily, most of the lights in the house were on the leg that still worked (bedroom lights only gave a dull glow, but kitchen, living room and half the basement lights were OK). No Internet! The ISDN was plugged into a dead outlet. Upstairs phones don't work because they need AC, but I've got one hard-wired phone plugged in the basement so it was fine. No oven or cooktop, and even the microwave happened to be on the dead leg. Kitchen fridge was OK, freezer downstairs was also on the dead leg. No furnace...luckily, only -10 celsius, we're having an unnaturally warm January this year.


Also luckily, the TV was on the branch that worked, and I brought in a cord to run the exercise bike off a working outlet. I dug out the 3 D MagLED from the kitchen and left it on the table for possible loaning to neighbors. I cautioned my wife that we would likely have all the power off for a while if Hydro had to change out the transformer, which they did. At 9:20 PM, the rest of the lights went out and I went to the back yard to check out the show. We finished our evening snack by the light of the headlamp. I'd passed on my little Ti CA1 to my wife, who clipped it to her blouse in case of need (hers was in her purse on her key ring). 

I used the TK70 to spotlight the transformer for my wife...she said she's seen it for years on a pole in the neighbor's back yard, but didn't realize what it was doing for the neighborhood. I later stuck the TK 70 in a couch cushion and bounced light off the living room ceiling. 

Hydro had about 5 or 6 trucks including a boom truck...unfortunately they couldn't get the boom truck into the neighbor's back yard (no back lane), so they had to change the transformer "old school". Two linemen climbed the pole and winched down the dead TX, then winched up the new one. The whole Hydro crew had good LED headlamps, as well as flood lights from the trucks. 
After watching from outdoors for a bit, we returned to the house and watched through the kitchen windows. My hands were getting cold just holding the camera for a few minutes. Those linemen were *mostly* working with gloves, but I noticed some bare-handed operations were still needed. Thankfully, there was no wind and the weather was abnormally mild. 

At 10:55 PM we were sitting in the living room under the TK 70 bounce light when the lights returned. Yay Hydro! Less than 2 hours in the 19th century! 


Flashlight related lessons:
- Headlamps are massively useful if you're doing something in the dark (fetching ladders out of garages, looking at rooftop masts, etc)
- The facemelter never got used at full power (except briefly when I was pointing out the TX to the better half)
- Bouncing even 300 lumens off the ceiling was plenty of light for a living room. 
- I might have to get a lantern.
- It's good to have tiny lights that can be carried around without too much bulk. 
- If Eddy the neighbor had asked, I would have cheerfully loaned him the 3D MagLED.
- Even though I hadn't charged the headlamp for a couple of weeks, there was still lots of light left in the Eneloops.
- Now I can say "Remember that time the power went out and we needed all those flashlights?"

Other lessons:
- The house cools off rapidly; we went from 68 F down to 64 F in a couple of hours without the furnace. 
- Even half the regular power supply is a whole lot better than no power at all. 



Bill
(If you have electricity right now, thank a lineman!)


----------



## Flying Turtle

Sounds like you had things under control, Kitchen Panda. Nothing like a power failure to make you appreciate your lights, and that we are no longer in the 19th century.

No light use today. Last night I used my new Preon P0 to read in bed. Not bad, but I think I like the Photon Rex better for this job.

Geoff


----------



## Flying Turtle

Sorry. Double post.


----------



## dc38

Well, I left my Xeno e03 on low last night because I'm afraid of the dark. That and to test the runtime of a standard eneloop, which i get about 21 hours out of.


----------



## Ishango

At work a colleague mentioned that he just installed a flashlight app on his android phone, saying he now has a flashlight that he can use to make phone calls with. I then said I prefer to use a "regular" flashlight. He then said it was of course not comparable to a Maglite. In turn I told him Maglite isn't the best and brightest light on the market any longer. So he asked me which brands are and I mentioned a select few of my favorites like Fenix, Foursevens, Surefire, HDS (but not all, didn't want to look too geeky  ). I then showed my LD10 I was carrying today and told him it was brighter than most Maglite lights I've seen. He seemed to be interested enough to google Fenix lights


----------



## DBCstm

Had to install a new battery in my John Deere riding mower. We've had a little rain after a brutally dry and hot summer and the weeds are all out in force, 80 degrees today. Wouldn't you know I'd drop the dang bolt from the battery down into the dark depths of the mower's engine area! Titanium Innovations IlluminaTi to the rescue! It's running on a 10440 (I know I know!) so med level was plenty bright to find the culprit and fish it out. Good thing to have bright light on a keychain, always there when you need it!


----------



## HotWire

The light in an elevator went out today. Fortunately the elevator still worked. I whipped out one of my 3 small EDC flashlights and pushed the button. Good to go!


----------



## Richub

As an addition to my story about that white trash man I met the other day:

We met again today, in the center of town. 
Once he spotted me he ran straight to me and started yelling and threatening me once again... Luckily for me (but not for him) two cops were patrolling the street just behind him. It took them a few seconds to reach us, and ask what was going on. 
That white trash guy immediately claimed I sent those cops after him and started to get physical on me...

Well, to cut a long story short: He got arrested, and I spent an hour at the station filing charges against him. He was 'famous' at that station for being almost insanely aggressive without any intelligence to keep that aggression in check.

I don't say this often, but I sure hope they stack him away somewhere secure, just to make this town a bit safer...

Ontopic:
Used my Fenix TK35, TK45 and TK41 in direct comparison in a friends backyard so he could decide which light he wanted to order. He chose the TK41. 
Using those three lights simultaneously got a lot of curious neighbors to come out in the cold to see what all that light was all about. I saw some seriously amazed people there, a lot of those neighbors never saw high powered LED flashlights before. 

As an addition to this: I got a new appreciation for flashlights with plastic bodies today in the freezing cold.  Handling big metal bodies bare handed in icy conditions isn't cool. (Pun intended)


----------



## cummins4x4

A few of us were standing around in town bs'ing. One of the guys asked about my licence plate. So I lit it up with my V10R.


BTW the plate reads.....SW44MAG:devil:


----------



## East Tn Bowman

345am yesterday responded to a car wreck, streamlight survivor led is pretty good to me, 845pm responded to a housefire went in there, got out, used light to find cell phone, lights happily charging after not being used for a few months


----------



## tjswarbrick

Neutral XM-L Xeno E03 - to determine which socks match my pants, and read the engraving on my allen wrenches to differentiate 1.5mm, 2mm, and 1/8".
And to walk the dog.


----------



## Ishango

Richub said:


> [....] Well, to cut a long story short: He got arrested, and I spent an hour at the station filing charges against him. He was 'famous' at that station for being almost insanely aggressive without any intelligence to keep that aggression in check.
> 
> I don't say this often, but I sure hope they stack him away somewhere secure, just to make this town a bit safer...
> 
> [...]



Lucky for you the police was there too. It's just crazy how derailed some people can get. Nice to hear you were helping your friend to pick a very good light.


----------



## budynabuick

Woke up, fell out of bed, dragged a comb across my head- made my way down stairs and drank (tried too) a cup, some one spoke and i went into a dream!!! MY POWER WAS OUT!!! No coffee for you lol. Yep. got up about 3am and did not realize the power was out (since i don't use house lights) till i went 2 make a pot of coffee. less than a hr them guys/gals had the dad-gum power up. Very sad. these people are just 2 good. A poor guy wants 2 have a couple hr PO and no, they won't even let a guy have a little fun. Maybe i will call and ***** that they (power company) are 2 dang efficient. Bet they never heard that complaint. Oh well, there is always another night.

Keith, who just wanted 2 have a little fun in the dark


----------



## onalandline

I used a Coast LED Lenser in a cave in Kentucky when the lighting went out. It was way brighter than the cave guide's flashlight.


----------



## Kev7274

Had a couple guys decide to use my backyard as a trail to get from one neighborhood to the other. I wouldn't have known it,but the dogs started going crazy. It's amazing what what 800L will do to somebody when pointed at them. They took off.


----------



## booky

Used it to track down a creepy house centipede in the house. Those things give me the willys. Ugggghhh! :sick2:


----------



## cummins4x4

Funny, used my V10R to find Rosie after she escaped...





Bad spider!!


----------



## someguy4747

I used my HDS Rotary on moonlight to light up the keyboard for my professor in the dark classroom after her powerpoint presentation got out of order. She knows I always have flashlights and when she couldn't see the keyboard she quickly said, "Zack where is your flashlight?". Had my HDS in my front pocket ready to go! I think us flashoholics live for those moments! ha ha After, I forgot to put my Quark Turbo X in my backpack so my HDS Rotary happily served as my bike light from my ride home from school.


----------



## Samy

cummins4x4 said:


> Funny, used my V10R to find Rosie after she escaped...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad spider!!



It looks like she's snacking on a human brain... 


I used mine to light up a Potoroo in the backyard (miniature kangaroo, about 1.5ft tall max) i havn't seen one so close to the house. I used my Klarus ST20 on high and walked right up to him. He hopped off a few feet but was quite keen to see what i was doing.

cheers


----------



## TKC

*I leave for work early in the am . I use it to get around the house, and when I walk out to my truck.*


----------



## onalandline

Just used my new Sunwayman M10R while walking the dog in a field in order to avoid bushes and small trees.


----------



## Vortus

Got in early this morning, used my ET D25 AM Ti puttering around the house and not disturb folks as we have family staying over. So make sure everything's alright and the smokers going for tonight then I get to bed. BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG...laughing, dog jumps on my half asleep chest scared from the noise, BANG BANG BANG BANG more laughing. Push the dog off, put on some sweats and wander to the kitchen. Where my wife, sister in law, and couple neices and nephews are beating frozen capri sun's into slushies with my Elektrolumens BNG. The laughing is when they do not hold one tight, hit it, and it shoots across the floor, where the other dogs commence to chasing the frozen block around the floor. If it wasn't an amusing scene I'd be relatively (pun intended) pissed about being woken up like that. Wife couldn't find my keys to unlock my toolboxes, so they grabbed that. Doing that with the light doesn't bother me, done worse myself.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

04:30 bathroom run. Quark 123 in Moonlight mode.


----------



## cummins4x4

Clipped my L10R onto my belt last night and went out to close the shop doors and check gates. First time using it hands free, works great.


----------



## dajab77

Used new Zebralight SC31 to inspect garage door. All is well. Also used it to read to my 8 and 6 year old last night.


----------



## mralc

used my small dewalt torch to find my keys I drop outside DOH!


----------



## varmint

Used Microstream today to look at the bore of an original Sharps rifle, (1853).


----------



## buds224

Used my PD32 to navigate through bedrooms last night to not wake up kids while I gathered all dirty clothes so I could do the laundry.


----------



## pinetree89

Used my Zebralight SC51w to fix the dishwasher. Internal filter needed cleaning. Got a little wet, good thing it's water resistant.


----------



## davidt1

Same old stuff here:

Using the Quark HCRI Mini AA as headlamp all day and night for cooking, eating, reading, cleaning, etc.


----------



## strinq

Went for an early morning hike up a hill with a couple of friends (4am). Lent 2 of them the Eagletac T100C2 and a DX skyray XM-L. I used the Quark mini 123 and the Fenix TK35 myself. Reached the top and blasted downhill the TK35 at max (820 OTF lumens) and someone shouted, wooaahhh, who brought a spotlight? Lol.


----------



## cummins4x4

Used my L10R to bbq steaks, think I need a HiCRI for bbq'ing.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Looked to see that a yellow cord was going down into a gray 3/4" CV pipe and down into the ground. I Used my daylight carry P2D.


----------



## LGT

I guess this could count as to what I used my HDS 200 rotary, 140 twisty, ZLSC600, Armytek predator CRI-90, and peak el capitan(brass) Took apart, cleaned and lubed while waiting for the superbowl to start. Passing time in this instance.


----------



## scottyhazzard

cummins4x4 said:


> Used my L10R to bbq steaks, think I need a HiCRI for bbq'ing.



That is what I have noticed- a cool tint makes it difficult to see how well done the meat is on a bar-b-q!


----------



## FPSRelic

Yesterday, instead of carrying my Surefire L1, I carried my Fenix P2D, as the L1 has a broken pocket clip, and I had removed it in preparation for the new one arriving in the mail. In the early evening, I was pruning some sort of weed creeper that had taken over one of the Hibiscus trees in the garden. As I was pruning, one of the branches of the Hibiscus brushed across my face, knocking my glasses. All of a sudden, my vision went blurry, and I had trouble focusing. It turned out the branch had dislodged one of the lenses, flicking it into the garden somewhere. 

Immediately I went down on all fours to look for the lens. Although it was still daylight, it was fading fast. There was not enough to search by. I pulled my P2D out of my pocket, and flicked it on low. After scouring the ground, half blind for a few seconds, I found the ambient light was still too bright for low mode to be effective, so I twisted the bezel and put it on 180 lumen turbo, and began to sift through the old leaves and underbrush for the lens. I have a spare set of glasses, but they are 30 mins drive away at work. My wife is heavily pregnant with our first child, expecting any day now. Visions of how I couldn't drive to the hospital half blind went through my mind as I desperately searched for the lens. 

After about 15 minutes of me sifting through the dense growth, I was toying with the idea of giving up, when I noticed he P2D's head had became uncomfortably hot in my hand. "Don't you burn out on me" I hissed at the light. "If you do, I'll complain about you on candlepowerforums, and how that's why I always carry Surefires!" This thought gave me resolve. I may not find the lens to my glasses, but at the very least I would burn out this little light, thereby justifying my purchases of high quality American lights. 

Another 20 minutes I searched, with the little light soldiering on. I continued around the base of the tree that I had been pruning, before I noticed a glint out of the corner of my eye. The lost lens was reflecting the light from the edge of the P2D's floody beam. It had been flung into the underbrush of a completely different tree. Astounded, I quickly grabbed the lens.


Now it could be said, that if the L1's clip hadn't broke, I would have been using it to find the lost glasses lens. And with it's more throwy spot beam, it may not have picked up the lost lens. Who knows. What I do know is the Fenix P2D did the trick, and it kept on soldiering well after to 20 minute mark they reccomend you use it for.


----------



## tam17

My headband-mounted Fenix LD15 helped me install a freshly charged battery into a car. Luckily the 21 year old VW turbodiesel started without much hassle. It was -12C (10F) last evening, sixth consecutive day of snowfall.

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## Scouter

3 x AAA 9 LED used to check no. 2 daughter early this morning (she has a cold)
Everlight app on iPhone 4 to check cabling in wiring closet at work 
LED Lenser D14 used to check oil level on the car at the service (gas) station as their forecourt lighting was marginal


----------



## buds224

Jetbeam PC10 - had to recalibrate the voltage regulators on my rear-projection Sony TV. The Low-Low setting was perfect for reading the labels on the dials. The compactness allowed me to shoot light from any direction to find all screws for dismantling.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Was approx. 03:15 when Quark 123 in Moon mode got me to the bathroom. Quark Moon mode is PERFECT in the total dark!


----------



## alex987

i used my elektro lumens big bruiser to light up the neighborhood during a walk with the dogs they like it too


----------



## Kletsou

I used my Tiny Monster to save someone’s life! I was walking my sons dog, a Shorthaired German Pointer the other night. It was fairly late for the walk, around 22:00. I as walked down the street I noticed someone pulling the car into their garage. I was about 30-40 feet away and saw someone standing / hiding behind the wall that was at the entrance to the driveway.
Upon a closer look as saw the person had a pistol in his hands. To be precise it looked like a Berretta model 92. It gives you an idea of how close I was! Without thinking I lit the crouching wanna be car-jacker with my Tiny Monster – you can imagine at that range he was well lit up and blind!
I realised that the only weapon I have on me is a SpyderCo Native and the Tiny Monster! Not good if you are facing someone with a firearm about to commit a crime.... I shouted, tried to retreat to some cover and continued to light up the crook. Thank God he decided to jump in the get-away car without firing of a shot!
The net effect is that my light prevented a car-jacking and most probably saved the persons live as a couple of minutes later the cops came past and told us a person was just car-jacked around the corner and shot!
Thank you, thank you for a effective light in my hand!


----------



## subwoofer

Kletsou said:


> I used my Tiny Monster to save someone’s life! I was walking my sons dog, a Shorthaired German Pointer the other night. It was fairly late for the walk, around 22:00. I as walked down the street I noticed someone pulling the car into their garage. I was about 30-40 feet away and saw someone standing / hiding behind the wall that was at the entrance to the driveway.
> Upon a closer look as saw the person had a pistol in his hands. To be precise it looked like a Berretta model 92. It gives you an idea of how close I was! Without thinking I lit the crouching wanna be car-jacker with my Tiny Monster – you can imagine at that range he was well lit up and blind!
> I realised that the only weapon I have on me is a SpyderCo Native and the Tiny Monster! Not good if you are facing someone with a firearm about to commit a crime.... I shouted, tried to retreat to some cover and continued to light up the crook. Thank God he decided to jump in the get-away car without firing of a shot!
> The net effect is that my light prevented a car-jacking and most probably saved the persons live as a couple of minutes later the cops came past and told us a person was just car-jacked around the corner and shot!
> Thank you, thank you for a effective light in my hand!



Where do you live! This is both a good and terrible story. Good that by simply throwing a lot of light on the perp, he ran away, but terrible that someone should loose their life for the sake of a possession.


----------



## Kletsou

I live in South Africa.... It is sad that in a perceived good neighbourhood thing like this happens. From time to time you get crime sprees in some of the “better” neighbourhood and it is lightly referred to as “affirmative shopping”. 

I agree that it is so sad but I’ve always maintained that proper use of a good light take the fighting spirit out of a lot of people. I was a cop for more than ten years and boy oh boy if I had the lights in those days that you get today.... I think this is the reason why I love lights so much today and have one for almost every occasion today


----------



## onalandline

davidt1 said:


> Same old stuff here:
> 
> Using the Quark HCRI Mini AA as headlamp all day and night for cooking, eating, reading, cleaning, etc.



Was the power out? LOL!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I was at a job site the other night that was in an isolated area nestled in a clearing in the woods. It was dark and a little spooky, so I pulled out my trusty Fenix PD30 to survey the area for obstacles and critters when the batteries ran down and it suddenly dropped into moonlight mode. Agh.

Luckily I had a backup in the form of a 2C Bushnell with fresh batteries.


----------



## dajab77

The other night I was driving home after practice and my son and I saw something run across the soccer field. Took out my Quark 123 High CRI and lit up a good part of the field. Turns out it a a Texas sized jack rabbit.


----------



## cummins4x4

Used my SR51 to light up a critter snooping around the property, turned out to be a cat, not the local badger.


----------



## Monocrom

Kletsou said:


> I live in South Africa.... It is sad that in a perceived good neighbourhood thing like this happens. From time to time you get crime sprees in some of the “better” neighbourhood and it is lightly referred to as “affirmative shopping”.
> 
> I agree that it is so sad but I’ve always maintained that proper use of a good light take the fighting spirit out of a lot of people. I was a cop for more than ten years and boy oh boy if I had the lights in those days that you get today.... I think this is the reason why I love lights so much today and have one for almost every occasion today



A police officer is South Africa?? Damn! You're either crazy or extremely brave. I'll go with the latter. Much respect to you. I know of officers in some of the toughest and most brutal neighborhoods in America who would never even consider trying to police in South Africa. (No offense intended.)


----------



## Fastpowerstroker

Nothing dangerous here. Just used my quark 123 while grilling some burgers tonight


----------



## Kletsou

To tell you the truth – things is really not bad in South Africa – it is the same across the globe – there is areas where you can walk freely without any worries and then there a place best to be avoided if you are not a “local” or do not understand the “rules” of the area. In general we have “the good life” out here 
There is area in NYC, LA Seattle where I felt saver at 00:00 walking around than at 12:00 in some malls in South Africa. Then there is also areas in the same places where I will never venture alone. But as mentioned earlier – a decent flashlight tends to take away the will to do wrong at night when someone lights you up :thumbsup:


----------



## cobra4246

I had to check the building where I work at 4:00am. the alarms went off.


----------



## bobbagum

A (drunk?) guy was trying to pee in an alley opposite my house just now, blasted him with turbo from my TK35 from across the street, really confirmed that I needed the turbo mode, as the other mode's too dim to light up all the way into the alley


----------



## varmint

Well a different one today for me. I used my Microstream to look at the date of 2 coins with a loupe that I was sent, a 1914D penny and a 1916 dime..I was sent the wrong dime !! Just an honest mistake.


----------



## ray777

Fenix E21 for 20 mins walking ... my first fenix light the throw is amazing.


----------



## eh4

All kinds of basement and attic hunting around for the last few days. 
For a one mode light the Malkoff Little Twisty with an M31LW is incredibly useful. Just about like having a personal shop light in my back pocket, I wouldn't want it any brighter unless I had multiple modes, good useful runtime of about three hours of full power on two AA Eneloops.
It's a light that I don't have to think twice about letting someone else use, nothing to explain, not worried about it being left on in a pocket and over heating, not worried about them breaking it either, just don't lose it or walk off with it.
-and it holds some duct tape for me on the handle, which also makes things easy on the teeth if a bite hold is necessary.

I'll carry more adjustable and versatile lights certainly, but this one is about perfect for my tool belt, getting hard use, cauk, foam insulation, whatever. I trust this little light, it's just what I always wanted the original Mini-Maglight to be, the warm tint rocks.


----------



## Launch Mini

Been painting last two 
days. Used the lights to help locate small holes and dips in the wall that needed spakling


----------



## dajab77

Used my 4Sevens Quark 123 to find a couple of geocahces the other day. Also used it to find a couple of pieces to a puzzle that me and my kids are working on.


----------



## scout24

High-cri Haiku for dog walking, MD2 w/M60 along for the ride in case there was something scurrying around that needed to be identified. Same Haiku for cleaning dust bunnies out from under furniture while cleaning. Titan for 2am run to kitchen. Paklite in the process of trying to kill a Duracell 9v, to verify runtime...


----------



## scottyhazzard

Used my Jet 1 pro 3 neutral beam to illuminate a tentacled snake at the San Diego Zoo today so that my daughter & I could see it. She had read about tentacled snakes & wanted to see them. Normally she is very accepting and loving of all creatures- she say's she wishes she hadn't seen the snake. She loves the zoo, who wouldn't, but has decided the tentacled snake is just plain ugly. Her dad totally agrees


----------



## stephpd

Noticed the light getting dim with my EDC and had to use it, before it totally died, to find my spare batteries.:thumbsup:


----------



## Phillupahole

LED LENSER x21 used to settle the on going argument between me a mate of whose torch is better his O-light sr 51 was left wanting with its non focus able beam


----------



## allen2oo3

I bet I have a first here...I am currently visiting at my parents house right now. I was sitting in the dining room when my mom came in and started wrapping wontons for dinner. Afyer a few minutes she made a comment about how it seemed dark in the room. I got my zebralight h31 out and put it on her head. At first she complained that it was a waste of battery but then I told her how long it could run on the level she was at. She wore it for the next hour while making dinner. The wontons were great and I can't wait to have more tomorrow.


----------



## dajab77

Used my HDS Rotary and Zebralight SC31 to light up the stairs as we were descending into the cave without a name. Located just outside of Boerne Tx. A couple of people were really impressed with both lights.


----------



## buds224

Used my Jetbeam ST Cycler to light the area under my daughter's foot that had a stubborn splinter. Had to use a needle to help dig it out, the light insured I didn't slip up.


----------



## Crushmaster

I used my Maglite XL50 while I was taking out the trash tonight...
God bless,
Joel ><>.


----------



## Yorkslad88

Used my black diamond icon head torch whilst out for a run with the dog. Keeps the trails well lit up and her too with her orange reflective jacket on!


----------



## SuLyMaN

Used quark x aa tactical on low mode to install a psu pn a pc...

sent from my mob. Excuse misspelling. thanks!


----------



## Yorkslad88

Used my black diamond icon head torch whilst out for a run with the dog. Keeps the trails well lit up and her too with her orange reflective jacket on!


----------



## SGman

It may not be tactical but I have ballcap that I picked up at Walmart with two built in LEDs (cheapies). Always on my head and lights my way to the garbage cans. Not sure if that counts as a flashlight or not, but it's portable and consumes batteries, that makes it count for me. I only use my 6D Mag when I hear critters by the can.


----------



## buds224

As my Navy Wife's Ship was leaving, I flashed my TK41 on Strobe from our Navy Housing Window for her to spot. She later emailed me that she faintly saw it.


----------



## scottyhazzard

buds224, I hope that it is a short deployment.


----------



## Kjosn

Used my 4sevens Quark 123² Tactical to find my way out of the house i was working in, power went out and i was standing in the dark, saved by my Quark 123² Tactical


----------



## mccririck

I used my Sipik sk68 every day for asbestos surveys.


----------



## dajab77

Used my HDS EDC Basic 42GT while taking the dog for a walk this morning. Had a little fog in the area and the light came in handy.


----------



## allen2oo3

took my zebralight h31f out last night to try and snap a couple pictures. got photo-bombed by a small boat crossing my frame but still fun to get out and shoot.


----------



## sigsoup

I used mine to crawl into a manhole to see a drainage duct lined up with where i was drilling . then when i got to my hotel room i attempted to blind spiders in the corners of the room with it ..... it did nothing to them ... sigh.

p.s. it was a quark 1232 tactical loven it !!


----------



## Fulaeetoy

I just found my old maglite aa and it still works! Tried to burn it again for 2 hours.

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## LGT

Used my ZL H31 while replacing the kitchen sink basket strainer. Can't say enough about how useful it is to have a headlamp when two hands are needed.


----------



## Ian2381

Used my new H600w going to the laundry area at the back of the house drying my Knee supports(for playing basketball).:thumbsup:


----------



## recoverydoc

I used my 4seven mini to light a room with just the right amount of light to do a musculoskeletal ultrasound on a patient and still have a great image on my computer.


----------



## Bigmac_79

Turned my V10R AE to minimum and gave it to my 15 month old son to play with (he loves it). I left the room and when I came back, he had hidden it from me. I waited until night, turned out the lights, then found it's neutral glow coming out from under our living room chair.


----------



## davyro

I use one of my EDC lights every day at work,today i had to be in & out of my work van for my tools.My van has no lights in the back of it.The thing is i have lots of very sharp blades
sticking out all over the place,so if i can't see where i'm putting my hands i have the chance of losing my finger tips.Not very nice i must say as i've had a few close shaves.:sick2:


----------



## Pierssy

Well I used my LED Lenser H7 headlight to see what I was doing when I cleaned a circut board in my Humax PVR and then I used it again to take a close look at the styli on my Stanton 500v3 cartridges. I love this light for years I have been cursing not being able to see what I'm doing, It always seemed that I would cast a shadow or if I brought a lamp it then it would be in the way (I live in a very small flat in London UK). Now I just pop my H7 on and light when and where I want it , fantastic.


----------



## Monocrom

This was more than a couple of days ago . . . 

Used my Peak Eiger S.S., single-AAA keychain light to take a closer look at what I thought was a huge bug at my parking spot inside the garage I share with my other neighbors. Place isn't exactly well lit. Turned out to be a piece of plastic. At the time, I was clearing out several items from my trunk before getting ready to drop off my car at the collision shop early the next morning. Minor fender-bender. But Geico is dragging their heels getting the investigation completed. I'd waited over a month and was fed up driving around with my baby looking as though she'd fit in nicely at some ghetto neighborhood. So, used my collision coverage to get her fixed. Got a call from the shop. She's ready to go. Unfortunately, got the call right before the shop was ready to close today. Didn't want to rush over like a lunatic with my head chopped off. So, since they're closed Sunday, I'll be picking her up early Monday morning. Thankfully, one less headache in my Life.


----------



## jabe1

Just got to use my new Eiger SS lug neutral to check my overly rambunctious 4 year old sons possibly broken nose!
It very well may be busted, but not much I can do except cold packs and ibuprofen. The little dude took a straight header into the floor running at full clip while playing with "the bigger kids".

I have to say though, the light is fantastic....


----------



## buds224

Usually, bedtime stories are read under the light of my PC10, but last night, I tried my XT11 on low mode, and it wasn't too bright. I was very pleased.


----------



## OCD

Used my HDS 200 to illuminate my cousin's 4yr old daughter's thumb while my wife used my Leatherman Squirt P4 to pull a splinter out of her thumb. It was sticking out enough to grab hold of and ended up being over an 1/8" long! Light and multi-tool to the rescue!


----------



## buds224

On our way home from shopping, kids in a double stroller, I gave my daughter, in the front seat, my ST Cycler to light the way as we headed home. Had it on Medium with beacon mode. Cars definitely saw us coming.


----------



## hkneoh

Wildlife spotting at night. I use a zoomable torch set to flood to locate them. Once I find something, I use another one set to throw to guide my DSLR in by providing enough light to autofocus. The flash does the rest.


----------



## Richub

Impressed the crap out of a security officer yesterday evening. 

He came to me to tell me I wasn't allowed to take photographs in a certain location. After showing him the pictures I already took, I had to delete two of them. 
All of this was done in a relaxed mood. He was calm and friendly, and that goes a long way with me. 

While we were doing this, we heard some weird noises coming from a dark corner. He whipped out an old 3 C-cell incan flashlight and tried to light up that corner. Not very successfully. 
I already had my trusty EDC Fenix PD31 set to turbo ready, and lit up that corner as if it were daylight in there. The noises came from 2 cats growling and fighting over some food leftovers.

Seeing the amount of light coming from my PD31 made him drop his jaw, seeing the size of it made him drop his jaw on the floor. oo:
After that he asked what brand my light was, and where he could get them. From the look on his face, I could tell he wanted one straight away.  (Talk about causing flashlight envy there, LOL)

Besides that, my PD31 is now my favorite bicycle headlight, the TK15 turned out to be too much of a thrower for this.

And several EDC lights get daily (ab)use to annoy friends an coworkers with.


----------



## Kitchen Panda

a) Cleaning up before the party - I get to do all the high dusting which needs a step stool. The Fenix HP11 on high spots the dust in the crevices and highlights any part of the counters and cabinets that need a wipe down. 
b) Cleaning up after the party - again, headlamp on high shows if the stemware is *really* clean. 
The extra light helps make up for my nearsightedness...

Bill

(and at the party I gave my brother...an HP11 headlamp. I hope he likes his as much as I like mine!)


----------



## buds224

Tail stand my TK41 on 2nd mode brightness to light up our laundry room while I replaced the fluorescent bulb in the ceiling.

I realized that there are these rare moments where being a flashaholic pays off.


----------



## Monocrom

It rained tonight. Used my Dorcy 3-LED, single-AA light to check the window in the living room to make sure no water was getting past the screen, and onto the floor. Didn't want to turn the lights on in the living room because a loved one is sleeping in there. The Dorcy's dim and angry blue beam provided plenty of light without being too bright. Truth is, it's really a good general-purpose torch for use around the home.


----------



## chevboy167

just used my new Jetbeam Element E3S on low to make a run to that little room we use in the nite!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

T'was a bit before 3AM when I used moon mode to get to and aim at the loo.


----------



## Richub

I was walking home tonight, and saw a man lying down on the sidewalk, it was clear to me he had an epileptic fit. I stayed by his side keeping him from banging his head on the concrete. 
I have experience with this, I have a friend with epilepsy since my teens, and he taught me what to do if he ever has a fit.

After a few minutes he came out of it, just as the police arrived. They must have been called by people living there.
While talking to the police I saw some movement in a small bush nearby, and without thinking I aimed my Fenix TK15 on turbo at it. (I already had that TK15 in hand to have an extra light source, I didn't have to reach for it in a pocket.) 
At the same time I aimed that light at that bush, a guy ran out and charged me, cursing at me for blinding him.

The police officers immediately pinned him to the ground and asked what the hell he was doing? Remember, the man who had the fit was still lying on the ground, recovering from that fit.

So here was a guy hiding in a bush, charging me at the same moment I lit him up, and after being pinned down he threatened to kill me, the cops, and some bystanders too. 
He kept resisting his arrest until he received a dose of pepper spray, but never stopped yelling, cursing an threatening us.
I might get a call to testify on this case later, everybody he threatened filed charges against him. I hope he gets put away somewhere safe, preferably in an asylum.

Seriously, I'm starting to wonder how many idiots a neighborhood can hold... I get to meet too much of them lately. :sick2:

The man who had the fit was OK, by the way. After 20 minutes or so he was able to go home, his wife got notified by neighbors and came to pick him up and she was really grateful for my care for him. 

Before all of this, I used my Fenix E05 to light up the interior of a friends PC while upgrading some components in there. The floody beam is perfect for lighting up small spaces.


----------



## Monocrom

Richub said:


> I was walking home tonight, and saw a man lying down on the sidewalk, it was clear to me he had an epileptic fit. I stayed by his side keeping him from banging his head on the concrete.
> I have experience with this, I have a friend with epilepsy since my teens, and he taught me what to do if he ever has a fit.
> 
> After a few minutes he came out of it, just as the police arrived. They must have been called by people living there.
> While talking to the police I saw some movement in a small bush nearby, and without thinking I aimed my Fenix TK15 on turbo at it. (I already had that TK15 in hand to have an extra light source, I didn't have to reach for it in a pocket.)
> At the same time I aimed that light at that bush, a guy ran out and charged me, cursing at me for blinding him.
> 
> The police officers immediately pinned him to the ground and asked what the hell he was doing? Remember, the man who had the fit was still lying on the ground, recovering from that fit.
> 
> So here was a guy hiding in a bush, charging me at the same moment I lit him up, and after being pinned down he threatened to kill me, the cops, and some bystanders too.
> He kept resisting his arrest until he received a dose of pepper spray, but never stopped yelling, cursing an threatening us.
> I might get a call to testify on this case later, everybody he threatened filed charges against him. I hope he gets put away somewhere safe, preferably in an asylum.
> 
> Seriously, I'm starting to wonder how many idiots a neighborhood can hold... I get to meet too much of them lately. :sick2:
> 
> The man who had the fit was OK, by the way. After 20 minutes or so he was able to go home, his wife got notified by neighbors and came to pick him up and she was really grateful for my care for him.
> 
> Before all of this, I used my Fenix E05 to light up the interior of a friends PC while upgrading some components in there. The floody beam is perfect for lighting up small spaces.



You mean the guy who charged at you was a different low-life than the one who bumped into you on the street during that other occasion?


----------



## HotWire

I lost my keys and one of them was an impossible to duplicate foreign security key. My spare key had been stolen earlier. I used my flashlight and a primitive lock pick to open the family safe (Of course I had the combination).


----------



## Richub

Monocrom said:


> You mean the guy who charged at you was a different low-life than the one who bumped into you on the street during that other occasion?


Yup, it turned out the first guy still was on (the Dutch version of) parole, so he is in jail now. 
Besides that, they couldn't be related. Different skin colors. No racism intended, I'm definitively NOT a racist. 

Heck, my first and only girlfriend was of African descent, black as coal (which turns into diamond under the right circumstances ), and I'm just a white guy.

----------

Before I went to bed, my TK41 got used again to scare off two fighting tomcats again.


----------



## chmsam

Sorry for the long post but here's a safety lesson to remember.

While coming home from working a road rally last night at about midnight my friend, his son, and I came around a corner on an overpass and saw a car off at the guard rail. Since I knew we had flares and other items we stopped to check on things (would have stopped anyway but it's good to be prepared as we all know).

While my friends checked on the occupants I went up the over pass to drop a flare. The road was covered in black ice. For those who don't know black ice is a thin coating of ice that's truly invisble. Usually happens on overpasses, bridges, or road elevations when the temp has been higher during the day but goes down and a light rain has fallen so that it freezes to a dull, flat, icy surface. You cannot see it and there is no traction. Doesn't take much for things to get exciting. It happens a lot around here.

Black ice is bad when even the heat of the flare won't stop it from rolling downhill and against the outside of the road. 

I've got a lot of experience with this sort of stuff so I decided to go back against traffic but since I knew that flares wouldn't be much good I went to plan B. I pulled out a flashlight I carry whenever I'm in a vehicle. The 5.11 ATAC L2 has 220 lumens and a strobe feature. I also carry a Fox40 Sonik with my keys. 

I never took my eyes off of oncoming traffic since I've learned about that from working motorsports events and from other traffic accidents. Also because there was a drop off on the other side of the guard rail so there was little time or room to move if I needed to (I had a plan for that even before I started walking up the overpass though).

Waving the light did nothing to stop drivers or slow them down. Not one thing. Let that be one big lesson to others. It is always a good idea to assume that everyone else on the road is a complete moron. Never assume that any other driver knows how to react in an emergency. You'll live longer that way.

However, once I used the strobe feature they started to slow down, pay attention, and move over. So, yeah, I do like the strobe feature on a flashlight. I ended up pointing a bright strobe directly at the windshielf of other cars. Nothing else worked in the least.

I had to use the whistle several times to alert my friends of cars spinning out so they could be sure that they were in a safe position. 

It was a bit intense for a few minutes. At least four other cars spun out and maybe more (I was a bit too busy to count). Two hit the outside concrete wall but drove on. One spun 180 degrees and stopped about 10 feet from the bumper of the car we stopped to help. One driver not only did not slow down but actually preventeed a semi from moving over to get out of the way.

What impressed me was how scared the deputies who repsonded were when they got out of their cars. A lot of wide eyed looks. That's what shook me up once I got home.

We kept everyone in their cars and got the cars that spun out as far off to the side as possible. I don't think we were life savers but no one was injured and it could have (probably would have) been much worse if we had not helped. This little posting should indicate how dangerous traffic accidents can be. My number one suggestion is that if you are not trained to handle situations like this simply call 911 and if you stop at all be sure that you park well off the road and far beyond the scene. Sad to say but it is most likely better that the average person not stop at all and just call 911. It's just too dangerous these days.

Hopefully you won't be in an accident but here are some things to learn from this:

- Flares or triangles are usually good but do not count on any one warning device to work 100% of the time (neither were worth a darn last night). Have at least one backup plan.
- If it is at all possible NEVER get out of the car if you have been in an accident. The car will take a hit much better than you will.
- If you do get out of the car, do not block the tail lights (or headlights if you've spun 180 degrees) from on coming traffic. Others need to see what to avoid to have any chance of not hitting you.
- Always keep your eyes on traffic coming toward you. Do not take your eyes off of it for one second.
- Do not stand between cars (Squish!!)
- Do not stand between the car and a guard rail or wall (Squish!!). 
- Get well off of the road surface (at least three times the distance you think will be safe -- 10 yards or so is no more than a good start). Cars will travel a lot further than you think and obstacle might slow them down but could also bounce them in unpredictable directions. Ask me how I know this.

I'm no professional but I strongly believe that what I've posted here could save lives. I know of instances where people have been killed by secondary accidents after they have stopped to help. Best to either learn how to do it the right way (and that's still very hazardous) or better yet just call 911 and that should be enough.


----------



## Flugbolaget

I used my Fenix TK15 to look for mammals along forest roads. Saw red fox, badger and what might be wolf tracks.


----------



## buds224

Pretty bad rain this morning. After dropping off my daughter at school, on foot, I usually take my son, by stroller, for a long walk around the Naval Installation. I hung my TA21 from my EDC backpack, pointing down, set to beacon mode, and let it flash intermittently so traffic would have no trouble seeing us during our walk through the rainy storm.


----------



## DM51

Great post, chmsam. Plenty of good sound advice for people driving in cold weather, and those who come across an accident.

What you say about black ice is very true. Sometimes you can't even see it when you are walking, let alone when you are driving. I stepped outside a few weeks ago on to what looked like slightly wet paving, and nearly did a 180deg backflip onto my head. It wasn't a damp surface, it was a frozen one, and as slippery as a skating rink.

Your story demonstrates the vital importance of carrying a suitable light at all times, especially in a car. 

I hope your post doesn't get buried in this long thread - it really deserves a thread of its own, if there isn't a suitable "hazards of winter motoring" one to move it to. If anyone has a good idea where it could go, please let me know.


----------



## chmsam

Thank you.

I sometimes think we could use a thread or two about emergency situations. Kinda of a "what I did when...," "what I should have done when...," or "what the pro's tell you to do when..." type of thing. I find that a lot of even the best intentioned people do the opposite of what they should do in an emergency. I don't think everyone would listen but it couldn't hurt to have the info out there and have feedback from those who have been trained properly.

Eh, just some food for thought anyway.

Like I said before I wasn't really freaked out until I saw the eyes of two out of the three deputies. I was way calmer than they were -- probably seen bad things happen too many times in exactly that situation. Just glad I knew what to do and as safely as possible.


----------



## Ishango

Richub said:


> Yup, it turned out the first guy still was on (the Dutch version of) parole, so he is in jail now.
> Besides that, they couldn't be related. Different skin colors. No racism intended, I'm definitively NOT a racist.
> 
> Heck, my first and only girlfriend was of African descent, black as coal (which turns into diamond under the right circumstances ), and I'm just a white guy.
> 
> ----------
> 
> Before I went to bed, my TK41 got used again to scare off two fighting tomcats again.



You sir have a knack to get into contact with some weird people  Makes me happy to live a little bit more to the north :nana: I'm glad to hear you could help someone that needed help!


----------



## jomaset

I actually used my light (MD-2/M61) for a classroom demonstration for science in an elementary classroom. I needed to show the students that a solar filter we will use to photograph an eclipse was truly translucent as it appears to be an opaque black piece of glass. Holding it up to the window or room wasn't sufficient to show it's translucency but the M61 pushed right through and the skeptics became converts. :thumbsup:


----------



## pandashow

I use my android phone, with a software drived the flashlight of the phone itself.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

So far today at a little before 03:00 it was moon mode on the way to the throne....


----------



## annelid

My nightly walks, which involve me waddling around the block a few times. The flashlight in question is a upgraded Maglite AA.


----------



## davyro

Well one of my other hobbies is astronomy & tonight there's a pretty rare site for us to see in the northern hemisphere,5 planets are all in our night sky easily seen where there is little light pollution
so I'm using a couple of my lights when i drive out into the very dark countryside in about half an hour.My lights will allow me to get the right spot in the right area with all the right tools,

P.S the five planets on view are Jupiter,Saturn,Venus,Mars & mercuryoo:


----------



## dajab77

Last night went to buy crickets for our lizards actually the kids lizards. When I walked out of Petsmart I thought I better make sure I don't step in any dog poop and use my Zebralight SC31 to guide me back to the car. Glad to report the light helped avoid any missteps. Also used the same torch at a dimly lit restaurant.


----------



## Richub

I also used my Fenix E05 in a dark restaurant yesterday. It got the attention of the waiter as well, he was like: "Hey, nice little flashlight you got there." 

And my tailstanding TK41 on medium was used to light up my bathroom while taking a shower. The bulb blew, ten minutes before the shops closed... 

A few hours later I lit up two fighting tomcats with my TK41, again. This time they weren't impressed by the light, I had to strobe them to chase them away.


----------



## buds224

Used my PC10 in 1lumen mode to help light up another light for a photo.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Yesterday I took my children to a playground in Battersea (London) In the middle of a quiet estate and which had some of the best slides, swings and climbing frames we'd ever seen. We arrived at about five-thirty PM and the light was dimming. So by six O'clock or so, the night was encroaching. Luckily, in my coat pocket I always keep a handful of small 'fauxton' type keychain lights (about twenty or so) - so they were distributed amongst the children there and soon the park was dark apart from the fast moving led fireflies that darted about the swings and slides. The noise increased, though, as kids are a bit exciteable!

They all loved the fact that on the enclosed steel slide, the lights reflected on the brushed steel as you slid down and had a kind of 'spacey' feel to it.

Of course, all the children kept their lights afterwards. 

So thanks to the HK ebay chappie I bought them off and thanks to Battersea Council for not closing the park after dark.

(I also used my Dereelight Aspherical with the EZ900 led to light up every building in sight - but the children were more impressed with the little leds - fair enough - they are probably more useful too!)


----------



## strinq

Used my LF2XT to navigate a dark laboratory...


----------



## gsr

I used the red LEDs on a First Light USA Tomahawk MC to mark myself on a pre dawn walk, then used the 120 lumen white lamp to check on some gas cylinders in a dark shed at work. I just can't find a good reason to NOT have a flashlight on me.


----------



## dajab77

Used my Zebralight SC31 to look in a sprinkler line to see how far a root had grown in it. Time to start getting the sprinkler system back in shape.


----------



## ryukin2000

i always use my Fenix LD10 when taking the Garbage out which is always around 10pm. its the only excuse i really have to light it up.


----------



## scottyhazzard

Used my JetBeam Pro1V3 on a medium-ish setting to confirm the dosage of Lovenox with a another nurse. All the fluorescent lighting made a lot of reflections on the syringe and difficult to see the air bubble in the pre-load syringe that we had to waste a portion of to get the right number of milligrams per kilogram for the skinny patient. Other nurse said, "Wow, its a good thing you have that on you!". Later a really tall kid (22 or 23yo and 7'2") had a sore throat, the doc was convinced he had a simple case of strep after inspecting his throat with the otoscope, after a discussion between that doc and the nurse caring for the tall kid, the nurse says, "Scott, lemme see that light of yours,"and lights up the kids throat on high, the doc is short so she literally climbed up on his bed to look down his throat and proclaims he has a peritonsilar abscess. The patient points at me as I mime a "Fist-pump" and tells the doc that I told him that over an hour ago! So I quickly went back to triage to wait for the next customer and stop poaching on the doctors turf for a while.


----------



## edpmis02

Used my Fenix L2D (Q2) to chase some bug around the house. First few rolled up papers were not heavy enough to smash the thing. It was like most horror movies.. it kept getting up and running.. I thought it got away.. so I sprayed the area with bug spray.. but again reappeared.. I used my focused beam of my L2D (on turbo) to track it until I found a large newspaper that finally smashed it.. I mean.. free our household from this unwelcome intruder...


----------



## Ishango

I used my MiNi 123 to take out the trash yesterday morning. In the evening I had to park my car next to a dark unlit road while visiting my mother in law with my gf. When we left it was dark and a truck was coming up the road. I used my Photon MicroLight on my keys to light my path and let the truck driver know I was walking there.


----------



## abvidledUK

I attached my Superbright 9v to the light fitting over my table with the magnetic clip, so I could see what I was eating in a power cut.

This, plus my headlamp, the most useful light in a power cut, when it's dark.

(Previously attached with a string loop other torches, but they didn't quite illuminate the plate, pointing slightly off centre)


----------



## davidt1

Zebralight H51w as flashlight at work everyday.

Quark HCRI Mini AA as headlamp at home everyday.


----------



## madecov

I used one flashlight to find another one in a dark room after the spouse went to sleep


----------



## chiphead

Inspecting the insides of tractor trailers.
chiphead


----------



## airmj

Mounted 2 Jetbeam BC25s on a segway for some night trail runs. It was awesome. 

One of my friends commented, are you trying to light up the forest with your segway? lol


----------



## jamesmtl514

i went to a customer for a proposal, he was working on something with a small light. I pulled out my Warm Mule and lit up the area very well. He was appreciative.


----------



## iron potato

Happen half an hour just now, a group of neighborhood safety patrol team were after a thief, which were spotted on a roof of nearby neighbor, they saw some foot prints on one of the disconnected rain water piping, after I heard some talking on talkies, without any delay, I quickly went outside along with my TK35 & F42 which is always nearby.
Some of them were using AA size flashlights, which not quite to shine around the area.
Few of the members were impressed by the TK35, they ask me to "lend" them awhile (I know they want to play with it) after awhile police arrived, they ask me to shine around the alley & trees (but we all know the thief were long gone by now) one of the Sergeant tap my shoulder & say "nice lights u have there" after around 10mins of searching, time to call pack up & go.

Although we didn't get the thief, but I'm so glad to have my flashlights put into good use in my neighborhood, thanks to Fenix and Xeno, and also thanks to cpf'ers which guided me to get good quality flashlights :thumbsup:


----------



## Mag-man

Used my Maglite XL100 to inspect the interior of a 3D Maglite while installing a Malkoff upgrade. Works in my 6D Maglite also, but with the Terralux 140 lumen upgrade in there, I use the big boy as a dedicated thrower.


----------



## Richub

While being at a friends house, I had to use the bathroom. While I was in there somebody blew the main fuse, leaving me in the dark, but not for long.
My Fenix E05 came in handy once again. 

It was a funny situation: Here I was sitting in a nicely lit bathroom, and I could hear the other people in the house swear and yell to each other if anybody had a flashlight. I just sat there, listening to them scream and stumble around, smiling.  Even louder swears came flying by when my friend burned his thumb on the flame of his lighter. LOL :hahaha:

After I finished my bathroom business, I came to the rescue. My TK15 was used to light up the living room, and my E05, LD01 and PD31 were used when and where they were needed.

I don't think anybody there will ever make fun of my flashlight hobby again...


----------



## Monocrom

Nice one! :thumbsup:


----------



## JAYKAY75

Cool story, which reminds me, I sometime use my Lummi Raw SS in the bathroom at friends houses if they have horrible lighting in there 

Turn on, tailstand, done!

even with all the fuses in place I think my light really is just perfect to make me feel comfortable


----------



## H-Man

Used my L0D to check the input voltage of a laptop I got for free.
Looks like a bad cooling fan on the laptop, which means I need to spend 50 to fix it (no hdd in it.)


----------



## madecov

Used my XT-11 to wake a drunk and send him on his way.


----------



## DM51

madecov said:


> Used my XT-11 to wake a drunk and send him on his way.


LOL! :laughing:


----------



## Richub

Yesterday at another friends house, I had to use the bathroom. While on my way he wanted to warn me the bulb had blown:
"Hey, there is no light in th... Ah, never mind." 
Another use for my trusty E05.

I'm getting known as an 'enlightened person' among my friends. 

At work, a colleague had to search for something in the (only dimly lit) archive room, she used my LD01 to help her see what she was looking for.

And my Fenix TK41 was used to win a bet. 
Somebody claimed he had the brightest flashlight ever, a Maglite 4D with a LED. I told him there are a lot more powerful flashlights out there.
He was like "Nonsense! Not possible!" My reply was: "Wanna bet?"
His friend told him not to accept, but he did. 

He turned on his Maglite, and I turned on my TK41 on medium. "See? This baby destroys your light!" I then switched to high, at which point both lights were almost equal. He started to look sideways at me: "How the _[bleep]_ did you do that?" I told him this light has 4 brightness levels, and switched to turbo, thus destroying his light.  
He was 'not amused' and grunted at his friend: "You knew this, right? Why didn't you warn me?" That friend simply said: "I did..." 
After that, we all just laughed.


----------



## Ishango

Today I had to search in my parents' garage for the bench of my old dog, since we got a new one today. I used my Fenix E05 to light up the darker corners in the garage. After dark we let the puppy outside in the garden. I used my Olight T20 to keep an eye on him, since we do not have lights in our garden.


----------



## Monocrom

Last night, I stopped by one of the better Pizza places near me to get some dinner for a loved one and I.

Walked out with a large pie, and two meatball calzones with pizza sauce. When I paid for the items, something seemed wrong. The clerk whom I usually deal with seemed a bit odd. Decided to check my order over by my car before driving off. Used my Peak Eiger S.S. single-AAA keychain light. One setting, only about 13 lumens. But more than enough on the nearly pitch black side-street I had parked on. Checked the calzones. They remembered the sliced meatballs, but forgot the pizza sauce.

Oh well, I have pasta sauce at home; and didn't feel like bringing it up. (If you own a diner or any type of eatery, and I come to you to complain about something; then there has been a monumental screw-up that you need to be aware of immediately.)

The Peak did an excellent job of giving me a peek inside, before I drove off.


----------



## walterr839

used Preon two to look down into ducati gas tank to check fuel level


----------



## turshi

jslappa said:


> Thanks to Roger999, I'll be using my McGizmo Al Mule to look under the toilet seat before sitting down for "#2" tonight. Brings back horrible nightmares I had as a kid after mom let me watch Kingdom of the Spiders, with William Shatner. At the end of the movie, the whole dang town is wrapped in a freaking cocoon!
> 
> Nice going Roger! :candle::mecry:



I just walked around my house to check for spiders... with my newly attained Quark 123 2


----------



## turshi

lovenhim said:


> My aunt who is a truck driver was showing me her new flashlight. She thinks it is bright and she uses it to help back up the big rig and for other things. She bought it at an autoparts store. It is an LED keychain light two of them for $5. She saw my little tiny 4Sevens Preon 2 in my pocket and was joking me about my little, tiny, cute flashlight. She challenged me to a flashlight duel. Well, what was I to do? After all I could not miss this chance to have some fun. We go outside in the darkness and she says well lets see what your little pen light can do, so I turn it on LOW. By this time she is picking on me in a fun way and turns on her light and starts to gloat, she is having fun. So now I turn the Preon up a notch, which of course puts her light to shame, so that shut her up. Well just like Mythbusters I could not stop there, so I go for HI, and that un-shut her up. What she said I am not going to type here. Needless to say I had fun with that little, tiny, wimpy Preon two.



Great story!

I literally just died!


----------



## Cody Jansen

Quark 123^2 on medium to look on the inside of a dvd player to see why the tray was not wanting to eject.


----------



## trevordurden

A little bit of background, I run cargo for airlines, the freight that goes onto airplane usually are put on aluminum pallets which get loaded on pallet dollies which we take to the airplane.

I was ready to take a shipment to go on a flight to Istanbul when I noticed that I couldn't release the brakes on the dolly and took out my Fenix LD10 to inspect the bottom of the dolly. I found out a rod that ran from the brake release mechanism to the brakes had bent and was preventing the brakes from releasing. We ended up taking that cargo pallet off and putting it on another dolly.


----------



## Matt7337

Stopped to help a couple of guys change a wheel on their van on my way home last night. Before I stopped, they were using the light of their phones :sigh: I was well equipped - Malkoff 3D Mag clipped in the trunk (emergencies), Bitz Pocket Titanium clipped to my pocket (EDC) and a Fenix TK11 with a white wand attachment in the toolbox (work light). I went with the Malkoff mag and gave one of them the Bitz. They were well impressed :thumbsup:


----------



## mvyrmnd

My 3300L got a workout last night when after some misadventures while geocaching I found myself faced with a 5Km walk to get back to my car... At sunset!

Needless to say, without it I'd have had to call the missus to come and collect me, and she wouldn't have been happy.

I guess it really did save my life last night!


----------



## bodhran

Looking for change under the bed. Buying these lights is killing me...


----------



## chriztt

^ LOL! Used my preon 2 to check and change the dive belt on my car the other night. Also used it to bleed the clutch. Every time I use it I love it more, and every time I need it and don't have it I miss it


----------



## SimulatedZero

I used my Fenix LD25 today for a few things. Mainly I used it to peak into burrows along the creek I was hiking in. But at one point I was using it to keep an eye on the gator under water that was keeping an eye on me... I was hiking through an old lake bed that had turned into a dry savanna with standing pools of water here and there. I was walking past one of these pools when heard something go into the water on the other side. It was a four foot gator that had noticed me walking past. It swam up to me while I was on the bank and watched me from under the water. I couldn't see it through the water, so I used the light to help get past the glare. It was only a couple feet away at that point and it looked like it wasn't going away. I didn't really have anything to fend it off with or anything to really help myself with if I got injured. So I decided to find someplace else to relax. 
Also, I used to it to check the bevel of my pocket knife while I was sharpening. Still not flat


----------



## york2

Just used my Zebralight SC51 in the basement while I was cleaning out some boxes. The light in the basement doesn't quite reach into the corners well enough to let me see what's in the boxes. It did help me find my old E2E.


----------



## cummins4x4

Used my L10R to light up under the kitchen sink to pull everything out and sort it. Didn't find any gators under there


----------



## jamesmyname

Last night I used my Jetbeam PA40 to thoroughly impress my girlfriend's family. Her father had a Maglight 3C (I think) LED. We tested them out in their very dark orchard. The Maglight, when focused, could throw farther, but there was no comparison between overall light output and useful spill. When the Maglight was unfocused for a flood beam, it had horrible doughnut holes. Actually, more like a black hole where the hotspot should be. Mine won, but in hindsight, maybe I should have left it on high or medium...


----------



## hanna122

Last night, the electricity went off suddenly, so we turn on theflashlight to chat with each other.I feel wonderful, because we have not really talk for a long time. If only the electrricity wouldn't go off, we should do our own thing respectively. Watching TV or Play computer games.


----------



## varmint

Sat night went hog hunting in the bottomland south of town. I had 2 lights, my Derrelights V2 & V3 asperical both with 2x18500's. They worked perfect and never dimmed. The river bottoms at night with a handgun and light is interesting.


----------



## nykon1969

Used my light to find 3 screws from a laptop I was working on that rolled under my desk onto the multicolor carpet. To the naked eye its impossible to find screws that drop on this floor unless you lay a light down and scan for something that shines.


----------



## scottyhazzard

varmint said:


> Sat night went hog hunting in the bottomland south of town. I had 2 lights, my Derrelights V2 & V3 asperical both with 2x18500's. They worked perfect and never dimmed. The river bottoms at night with a handgun and light is interesting.



It would be better with dynamite but one must make do with what is available. :devil:


----------



## madecov

Used my Quark AA tactical with 14500 to charge the GID switch cover on my Eagle-Tac T20C2 :shakehead

That was it for today


----------



## Bigpal

Fenix TK45
Used standing on its tail inside a pavillion. It reflected so much light off the white ceiling, I had visibility a good 20-30 feet around the pavillion, where I was throwing sticks for my dog.


----------



## Richub

I've been using my Fenix TK41/TK45 as a shower/batroom light for the last weeks.

Somehow every CFL I buy seems to fry itself within a week in my bathroom (Humidity problems is my best guess, although many others use them for years in their bathrooms), and normal bulbs are no longer available here in Europe.
So my trusty Fenix lights provide the light I need while showering or bathroom breaks. 

My tiny E05 has it's own daily uses:
- Light up a dark shack or cellar for myself, friends or neighbors.
- Helping a neighbor/stranger find a dropped key, or dropped coins in the dark.
- Light up the inside of a PC for upgrades/maintenance.
- Emergency bathroom light if a bulb blew in there. 
- Light up a menu card in a dimly lit restaurant so I can read what they offer.

And my TK41/TK35 are used to impress people with how bright LED flashlights have gotten these last few years. The TK15 is showed quite often as a possible upgrade for old Maglite incan flashlights. 
So far I got quite a lot people to get a new flashlight, or upgrade their old dim incan flashlights.  
(Any similarities to a religion here are totally accidental.)

A friend of mine complained about his boss: 
That boss has put 5 minute timers on the lights in the toilets in his office building. The light goes on as you open the door and shuts off after 5 minutes. He also removed the switches inside the toilets. If you're not done within five minutes, you'll be left in the dark there. 
I simply suggested him to get a decent keychain light, so he can finish his bathroom business without rushing things.  It turned out that he and his colleagues ordered a box of Fenix E01's so everybody there has an emergency toilet light now. :devil:


----------



## Monocrom

Wow! His boss is a jerk. Also, not 100% sure, but what he's doing might be illegal.


----------



## tam17

Richub said:


> (...)
> Somehow every CFL I buy seems to fry itself within a week in my bathroom (...)



CFL's hate being frequently switched on and off (as well as regular fluorescents) even manufacturers admit that. For that reason I quit using them in the bathroom, using my stock of incans while it lasts (Europe, too) will switch to IP-rated halogen in the future... Sorry for OT.

Ahh, yes... Used my Solarforce L2 XR-E to light up a small hedgehog in front of my appartment building last evening.

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## Camaroman_99

To light my path to the mailbox last evening.


----------



## Bigmac_79

It got unexpectedly cold last night, so I used my V10R on minimum to sneak into my son's room and turn on his heater without waking him up.


----------



## jamesmtl514

i used my mako to better see the coin slot on a pool table this weekend.
Again at midnight for a bathroom break. On low, with night adapted eyes this light is too bright.


----------



## Ishango

Richub said:


> A friend of mine complained about his boss:
> That boss has put 5 minute timers on the lights in the toilets in his office building. The light goes on as you open the door and shuts off after 5 minutes. He also removed the switches inside the toilets. If you're not done within five minutes, you'll be left in the dark there.
> I simply suggested him to get a decent keychain light, so he can finish his bathroom business without rushing things.  It turned out that he and his colleagues ordered a box of Fenix E01's so everybody there has an emergency toilet light now. :devil:



Of course getting the E01's is very nice, since many people get to enjoy a perfect compact and durable light. But your friend should definitely report this to the SZW Arbo people, since this is definitely illegal.

I myself get to use my lights nowadays when walking our young puppy or letting it run around the garden in the evening. I used my Olight T20 & T10 yesterday to see the difference in beams between the two. I also used my Fenix E05, because the T20 is very bright to just watch the dog in our not so big garden


----------



## Richub

My friend and coworkers are already trying to get this toilet light issue solved, but until then its E01 time every number 2.


----------



## NOREAT

Got stuck out in the cold, so I used my E2E as a hand warmer.


----------



## Samy

I received a call from my security company at 1am to tell me that there were multiple sensor alarm activations in my store. It's already been smashed up twice this year. So grabbed the nearest lights to me which were my Zebralight SC600, Quark X AA neutral, V10A plus the little ones on my keys. I used the sc600 to light my way to the car then drive to the store. Unfortunately for this thread, I have little to report  The store was fine, false alarm. I used the SC600 to scan around the store's interior. I then lit up the car park and let a lone kid on a bmx (at 2am on a Thursday) know I could light him up. 

Now I'm home and just heard some noises outside. I went out with the SC600 and lit up the yard. It was just a pair of brush tail possums fighting on the roof and a pair of male wallabies having a sparring match behind the house.

Cheers


----------



## SuLyMaN

Put Quark X AA Tactical with turbo tail cap tailstanding on high to drain my eneloops so I can do a full charge  And used it as light in my room while it was on


----------



## Teobaldo

Last night I had to use my flashlights by a great blackout due to a fire two kilometers of my house: they burned the high-voltage towers and 180,000 houses remained without electricity during some hours. I use my Quark123 with a band for the head, Tank007 TK 568 for the house and yard and the Tank007 HC-126 for the other tasks.

Curiously it was me of a lot of utility a lamp led of desk that is charged with a small solar panel bought in a Chinese store (I could shower me without problems thanks to her).

I did not utilize the most powerful flashlights because was not necessary and in case of emergencies is not good to call attention to one same.


----------



## feathers73

Walked the dog. Two of three of the Chihuahuas are black and get lost without my light.


----------



## Monocrom

Richub said:


> My friend and coworkers are already trying to get this toilet light issue solved, but until then its E01 time every number 2.



Please tell me that at least one of your co-workers is using a cheap squeeze-light, or perhaps bought a [email protected] Solitaire; maybe even a 2AA Mini-Mag that used to sit in their junk drawer at home. Are most of them still rushing like crazy to get out of there before the 5 minutes is up?


----------



## Richub

If you read my first post about this, you'll discover that they already bought a box full of E01's to use in those toilets. 
So there are no more 'rush hours' there.


----------



## Monocrom

Richub said:


> If you read my first post about this, you'll discover that they already bought a box full of E01's to use in those toilets.
> So there are no more 'rush hours' there.



Sorry.

Lately, for some odd reason, my memory has turned to crap.


----------



## THE_dAY

Richub said:


> If you read my first post about this, you'll discover that they already bought a box full of E01's to use in those toilets.
> So there are no more 'rush hours' there.



When I first heard this all I could think was what a horrible thing for the boss to do to his employees.

Now I think it can actually be nice when those cold bright obtrusive lights go off and you can just sit there peacefully with an E01 lighting up the stall like a candle.


----------



## feathers73

Power went out in the building. Nobody could see. But I pulled my SF Backup out of my camelbak and I was good to go. Even stopped by the rest room (very dark) on the way out of the building.


----------



## JNieporte

I used my Photon Freedom to see underneath the stovetop at one of my wife's friend's house. The wires (it's an electric stove) were frayed and I used my bootleg Leatherman (Sheffield-brand version of the PS4) to do the repair. She offered me $5 for the Freedom. I showed her the modes and attached it to her keychain for free.


----------



## Monocrom

Used my Dorcy 3-LED single-AA light that I keep by my home phone to cut a sleeping pill in half, for a loved one. I don't have a proper pill-divider. (Should pick one up next time I'm at the drug store.) Popped the light in my mouth after switching it on. Used a small kitchen knife to cut the pill in half along the line. Lights were on in the kitchen, but needed the additional light from the Dorcy to actually be able to see that incredibly thin dividing line on the tiny pill.


----------



## Ragnar66

I used my flashlights to drain my bank account......


----------



## rufusbduck

jvc55349 said:


> I used my flashlights to drain my bank account......


Perfect. 
I use my Technalite 8AA , now with 10 AA nimhs 5s2p( or is it 2p5s) and 3 Cree q5s 3p with a kd 5-15v 3-mode driver.
Is there a rule here I didn't break? 
Use it to walk the dog at night. Too much traffic and other pets out earlier. I love it when I can make a car slow down on these narrow roads from 100 yds away because they think we're another vehicle.


----------



## Ragnar66

rufusbduck said:


> Perfect.
> I use my Technalite 8AA , now with 10 AA nimhs 5s2p( or is it 2p5s) and 3 Cree q5s 3p with a kd 5-15v 3-mode driver.
> Is there a rule here I didn't break?
> Use it to walk the dog at night. Too much traffic and other pets out earlier. "I love it when I can make a car slow down on these narrow roads from 100 yds away because they think we're another vehicle."



I love when your wife finds out how much you spend on flashlights and you have to take them all to the car to keep warm while you sleep....


----------



## ev13wt

Read some of this thread, went outside to play with my Fenix TK10. :thumbsup:


----------



## ledmitter

Yesterday after the hippity hop race I was exhausted. I used my XT2C to fish some snacks out from the bottom of my backpack. Found a handful of goldfish, 3 graham squares, a yoohoo and about $.25 worth of cinnamon gummy bears.


----------



## Samy

The reverse lights in my car stopped working. So I stuck the SC600 out the window to shine over the roof to the rear. Best reverse light ever!


----------



## C-channel

Used my P2A Klarus tailstand as a candle light for servicing of my bicycle.


----------



## Monocrom

Thought I saw a giant creature peek at me from around the corner cabinet as I entered the kitchen. Took me a second to realize that it had to be the Art Deco chair I keep next to the cabinet. Still . . . I did grab the Lowe's 2C Task Force model I keep on top of the fridge, just to be 100% sure.


----------



## tam17

Not really used, but loaned my Fenix E05 R3 to a coleague who was trying to find something in a dark tool storage room, using one of those annoying lighters with a blue 5mm LED.

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## Dr Forinor

Getting some work done in the back, electrician has switched off the lights, need to go to the bathroom.

Out comes my Nitecore T0 (with an added lanyard by myself), hung it off the corner of the towel rail, et voila!


----------



## jak3All3n

used the zebralight h51 yesterday to vacuum the house in the evening .


----------



## ledmitter

Strolled by the mart, witnessed several racoons and a brown bear scurrying off with the condom machine. Lit them up with the XT11, they dropped it and ran off into the woods. Weird sh*t.


----------



## scottyhazzard

Ledmitter, I think you ruined their night! From what you say it sounds like those were some teen-aged animals out for a night of fun and frolic until you brought out the sun.


----------



## chmsam

ledmitter said:


> Strolled by the mart, witnessed several racoons and a brown bear scurrying off with the condom machine. Lit them up with the XT11, they dropped it and ran off into the woods. Weird sh*t.




That makes me think of the old Lou Reed lyric that seems to fit really well for some reason:

"Valium would have helped that bash. 
She said, 'Hey, Babe, take a walk on the wild side...'"

Well, maybe it's a bit easier that way than speying or neutering some pets.



In all fairness, I did use the Microstream a week or so ago to navigate in the dark and I noticed the collection of toy mice that the cat has seemed to have grown a bit. One of them was realistic. Very realistic. 

At least I know the cat likes me enough to bring a present every now and then. But no bears or racoons so far.


----------



## Monocrom

ledmitter said:


> Strolled by the mart, witnessed several racoons and a brown bear scurrying off with the condom machine. Lit them up with the XT11, they dropped it and ran off into the woods. Weird sh*t.



That's the funniest use of a flashlight I've ever heard about. Could have turned out to be the "funnest" use of a condom machine I ever heard about. But looks like it we'll never know.


----------



## lce

Im a night owl so i use my G2 light every night as i move around the house so i dont have to turn lights on and off constantly and wake others.
Last night i used my cheap redline(hate this light)when it got to dark while finishing up installing some wheel bearings.


----------



## davyro

I started a thread yesterday asking if anyone had forgot there flashlight when they really needed it because i forgot mine ,so today i made sure i had my HDS Rotary 200 with me
.The work i couldn't finish last night was easily finished tonight,so my customer has a nice new entrance to there shop which they will see for themselves tomorow morning.


----------



## dajab77

Spider eyes. I've read about them and the other night while on a walk with my daughter we saw a bunch of them. Used my Zebralight SC31.


----------



## Samy

Went to the drive in with the kids to watch "The Lorax". Met some friends there and showed them some lights (SC600 & SWM V10A). Used the lights to setup camp chairs and organise snacks. Also to check on the kids as they were lined up in the back of my friend's pickup truck watching the movie.

Cheers


----------



## alantch

Checked the car tires early in the morning with my Preon 1.


----------



## ledmitter

Used my XT-11 to melt a hole in my ice creams Magic Shell and put a Maraschino Cherry on top.


----------



## Burgess

dajab77 said:


> Spider eyes.
> 
> I've read about them and the other night while on a walk with my daughter we saw a bunch of them.



Yep !

Their beady little eyes glow BRIGHTLY, like tiny EMERALDS ! 


I've often been AMAZED at how many spiders I can spot at night.


And then, I realized . . . .


That's *just* the spiders which happen to be *Facing in My Direction *! ! !


----------



## Burgess

By the way . . . .


A Moth has eyes which glow *Brilliant Red*, like tiny RUBIES !


Amazing.


----------



## Richub

By chance I had my TK35 with me while visiting a friend. After dark he heard noises he didn't recognize, so we decided to look down from his balcony what was going on.
It turned out to be his neighbors looking for their 9 week old black Labrador puppy who wandered off. I turned my TK35 on high, and lit up the place until they found that puppy, sleeping in a bush. I bet she never knew that this little fun stray in the back yard and following nap in a nice bush stirred almost half the block.  

No word about the flashlight, btw. Just a sincere "Thank you." Works for me. 

About the spider eyes:
I tried this last summer with my TK15, but the spiders here in Europe don't have these 'glowing' eyes... Pity.


----------



## ev13wt

Gifted an older litexpress 2xCR123 aluminum (3 mode + flashing mode anodized mil green) light to my GFs 9yo nephew. Watched him play around with it outside, comparing modes to lights of mine. Taught him about beam shape, spill, throw, lumens,


----------



## fisk-king

I had my Ren & Stimpy moment today ( you iidiioottt!!! ). I decided, starting today, that I was going to clean and lube a random pair of flashlights over the next few days (Spring cleaning, if you will). Out comes the Malkoff EMS Md2 and Ra Twisty 100 hi-cri from my Maxpedition bag where I noticed the MD2 was a little dirty and a nice bath would do the trick to clean her right up. Down in the soapy water it went and after scrubbing the body for a minute or so my pinky finger made a startling discovery on the head....THERE IS NO FREAKING LENS!!!! After 10 seconds of yelling, similar to Gale in Raising Arizona after losing the baby, I jerked the light from the water and took it outside to dry. After 30min. the light came on and everyting was fine (didn't realize it was potted). 

As of this moment I am sitting here cleaning the threads on the Twisty. And yes, I did check for the lens .


----------



## Monocrom

fisk-king said:


> I had my Ren & Stimpy moment today ( you iidiioottt!!! ). I decided, starting today, that I was going to clean and lube a random pair of flashlights over the next few days (Spring cleaning, if you will). Out comes the Malkoff EMS Md2 and Ra Twisty 100 hi-cri from my Maxpedition bag where I noticed the MD2 was a little dirty and a nice bath would do the trick to clean her right up. Down in the soapy water it went and after scrubbing the body for a minute or so my pinky finger made a startling discovery on the head....THERE IS NO FREAKING LENS!!!! After 10 seconds of yelling, similar to Gale in Raising Arizona after losing the baby, I jerked the light from the water and took it outside to dry. After 30min. the light came on and everyting was fine (didn't realize it was potted).
> 
> As of this moment I am sitting here cleaning the threads on the Twisty. And yes, I did check for the lens .



You didn't realize . . . or you forgot?


----------



## fisk-king

I forgot.


----------



## Monocrom

fisk-king said:


> I forgot.



Happens to all of us. How's the MD2 holding up since the dunking.


----------



## fisk-king

Very well. No problems at all so far.  

Bored as heck right now (on night shift babysitting the plant, alone) so I went outside the plant to *play* with some of the lights I have on me:

Ra Twisty 100 hi-cri
LF2xT
Mako flood

I guess I'll watch another movie (watched Children of Men earlier and it was pretty good) to pass the time.


----------



## Vesper

Sat in the Walmart tire center waiting for a hole to be patched. Turned my E01 on and off a few times. Looked at the ceiling a bit. Good times. Good times.


----------



## Samy

I used my Sunwayman V10A to light up my daughter's scorpion tank: 










cheers


----------



## Richub

I was fixing the PC of my friend's dad, and that house has a big cellar without any decent lighting in there.

As I told him I had a flashlight hobby, my friend's dad immediately asked if I had any lights with me. Yes Sir: My Fenix TK15. PD31 and E05. 
So while I was fixing that PC, my friend and his dad finally were able to get a decent lighting in that cellar using my TK15 and PD31.

They were already planning to do so for quite some time, but neither of them had a decent walklight or flashlight, so they kept postponing it. Now they finally have decent lighting in there.


----------



## trevordurden

Used my Fenix LD10 as a bike light.


----------



## Waterman123

I use my daily, or should I say nightly when I 'walk around' the aircraft before and after our flights.


----------



## bigterk

used mine to get my dogs attention .....strobe mode !


----------



## enomosiki

I used my TN11 to get a teenage girl to stop videotaping a private property with a cellphone camera without authorization.

She standing a few meters away from me when I told her to stop, but either she didn't hear or was ignoring me. I waited until she and her camera was facing towards me and blasted her and her camera with my TN11.

The scream and pained expression on her face as she turned away was... Priceless.


----------



## 901-Memphis

I blinded a co-worker with my XM-L


----------



## HotWire

I used my Surefire Minimus to replace the PRAM battery in my computer.


----------



## Monocrom

Used my Dorcy 2AA LED light w/ fish-eye optic to check inside a loaf of bread. I was making sandwiches and found a long, wide, hole inside the loaf. (Hate that. Makes it nearly useless for making small sandwiches.) Anyway, hole went on longer than expected. Used the light to check to see how long it went on. Sure is great spending money to buy an air-bubble with a thin crust around it.


----------



## [email protected]

Multimode P7 Maglite - Used (last night) to illuminate bathroom (in candle mode) as the light socket had become old, fragile and had eventually broken.


----------



## T45

Used my Quark MiniX to help out the appliance repair guy that came to fix my fridge. He did have an old Maglite Mini Mag on his belt, but didn't bother to pull it out with all the XM-L photons my MiniX was producing :naughty:


----------



## ledmitter

Just got done jumping out the 2nd floor window with a hefty cinch sak parachute. I skinned my knee.

USSOCOM command night parachute training with my XT-11 clipped to my sling.

Just floated down onto the lawn holding the cinch sak strings.

Neighbors feral cat chased me down and I had to abort the landing.

Yes I was wearing my pillow helmet.

Yes it saved my life.

Will solo jump again right after I finish owning this peanut buster parfait.


----------



## DJSPEC

to walk my dog last night, so i dont get runned over by a car... lol


----------



## Richub

I went to visit a friend yesterday, and we went for an evening walk with his dog.

Suddenly he asked me if I had a flashlight on me. Yes, ofcourse.  
There were a few bunkers from the second world war nearby he wanted to explore.

So we visited those bunkers, and my Fenix TK15 and PD31 did a nice job lighting our way in there.


----------



## Samy

Richub said:


> I went to visit a friend yesterday, and we went for an evening walk with his dog.
> 
> Suddenly he asked me if I had a flashlight on me. Yes, ofcourse.
> There were a few bunkers from the second world war nearby he wanted to explore.
> 
> So we visited those bunkers, and my Fenix TK15 and PD31 did a nice job lighting our way in there.



That is very cool!

Cheers


----------



## jumpstat

Used a Mule Ti Pd to charge up the lume on my Seriko Spork...


----------



## strinq

Used the Fenix MC10 to distract my niece while feeding her. Poor little girl is sick and doesn't want to eat or drink anything...
It worked!


----------



## Ishango

I was on a bushcraft course this weekend. I used my ZL H51Fw as a headlamp most of the time. The nice floody output made it very easy to do chores in the dark or walk through the muddy and uneven camp field and bush. In my tent and around it I used my Petzl Tikka Plus 2 headlamp for the red LED to maintain some of my nightvision as I had a great view on a moonlit river from my tent.

As a backup and more throwy light I used my Olight T10. The instructor carried the newer T10 version with him (which I also own). He also sells gear and tests it before selling. He hadn't found out about the lower settings than the high one yet, so I could show it to him. A few people were interested in my H51Fw, because they were discussing the headlamps they were using and told each other that one of the cons is that it is not really usable as another means of light (ie hand-held flashlight).

During the day I used my iTP A3 EOS upgrade to look into serveral animal made holes we found in the tracking part of the course.

We also talked about lights and other cool gear to use during bushcraft trips. I had a lot of fun and I got to use some of my lovely lights in the process.


----------



## tsask

OK it was broad daylight and I was inside a grocery store at the deli/meat counter display case. I spotted a tasty looking burger smothered in mushrooms and lit it up with my L10A on high. It spotlighted the selection beautifully. The butcher appreciated it, apparently he's spent the last 30 years initially reaching for the wrong burger.LOL Last night while attending an event a lady at the table left to go home. I noticed she was looking about to see if she left anything under the table in low light conditions. I proudly fired up the L10A and all was well.


----------



## tam17

Tried to repair damage on my Solarforce L2. Its internals survived the 1m drop onto a tile floor, but bezel was dented and custom recessed ring got stuck. After 15 minutes of careful hammer work (over a sturdy plastic film), damage is almost invisible. Nevertheless, I hate when that happens...


----------



## HotWire

I finished putting my tricky swimming pool filter together with my Jetbeam RRT-1 between my teeth.


----------



## radioactive_man

Cleared out some stuff in the basement and used my LX2 to look into different bags and boxes. We had a lot of useful (just not to us) stuff lying around so I drove it to a second-hand store which is run by an organisation that funds cancer research and prevention. I prefer to think of it this way: my LX2 has helped cure cancer


----------



## radioactive_man

My GF was cleaning the oven and complained about not being able to see the dirt. She said "go get one of your flashlights", so I got out my TK41. I love this photon cannon.


----------



## Richub

Last night my friend and I went back for a nightwalk to the bunkers I visited last week. My friend brought a few family members and their friends with him. Besides my friend, nobody knew I'm a flashaholic.

So we arrived at 9.30 PM, and they all started to compare their flashlights, especially the younger people. What they had ranged from some budget store multiple Nichia lights to Maglites, all of them LED lights. 
I have to say, they were pretty well prepared. I brought my Fenix TK35, PD31, TK15, E15 and E05 with me.

While they were comparing their lights, I kept a bit to the side. After a while they asked if I had a light on me. So I showed my E15, and they all just giggled. :hahaha: Well, I was the one smiling when I turned it on. That tiny E15 blew all of their lights away. There was some serious jaw dropping there at that moment, LOL.

Halfway through the first bunker I sneakily grabbed my TK35 on turbo and lit up the place like daylight. That initiated a second round of jaw dropping. 
I had to laugh really hard at one comment a teenaged boy in our group gave me: "How can a boring fat guy like him have such cool lights?" Which made me show the other lights to them. They were just awestruck. 

That young man also had a good lesson in how looks can be deceiving.  After I told him I was into computers as well, he started to appreciate me even more. He just couldn't grasp that a 45 year old man could be really interested in computers and gadgets. To him, all 40+ people were just dull and boring.

All in all, this night was a huge success, and I had good reason to show off my lights for once.


----------



## supersneeze

Hello I'm new to the forum and just wanted to chime in on the topic. I used my sunwayman v10r tail stood as a angle during a power outage tonight . With the light bouncing off the ceiling it was more than enough to cover the small room.


----------



## LostCove NC

Used my PD20 to look into the nozzel of my mini bellows to see what was clogging it...in blinding sunlight. Had a charcoal grill out by the lake and was trying to get the coals blazing but the bellows were clogged. A long nail laying around did the trick.


----------



## sadboy

White wall hunting. My...precious...


----------



## LGT

Used a ZL H3 and SC600 to replace the defrost thermostat in the refrigerator. While it wasn't the darkest space to work in, the lights really came in handy.


----------



## Ishango

I was at my mother-in-law yesterday. Her newly bought house further down the road is under (re)construction, but she had some old stuff lying around to bring to one of her children. Currently there is no lighting in there, so when we got there in the evening we couldn't see all details. I pulled out my Olight T20 on high and nicely lit up the whole living room. The light was appreciated.


----------



## liveris flashlights

I used my new olight M20-X with side switch at a hotel basement without any lights, trying to find out the tv cables. Excellent work!!!


----------



## Daekar

Richub said:


> Last night my friend and I went back for a nightwalk to the bunkers I visited last week. My friend brought a few family members and their friends with him. Besides my friend, nobody knew I'm a flashaholic.
> 
> So we arrived at 9.30 PM, and they all started to compare their flashlights, especially the younger people. What they had ranged from some budget store multiple Nichia lights to Maglites, all of them LED lights.
> I have to say, they were pretty well prepared. I brought my Fenix TK35, PD31, TK15, E15 and E05 with me.
> 
> While they were comparing their lights, I kept a bit to the side. After a while they asked if I had a light on me. So I showed my E15, and they all just giggled. :hahaha: Well, I was the one smiling when I turned it on. That tiny E15 blew all of their lights away. There was some serious jaw dropping there at that moment, LOL.
> 
> Halfway through the first bunker I sneakily grabbed my TK35 on turbo and lit up the place like daylight. That initiated a second round of jaw dropping.
> I had to laugh really hard at one comment a teenaged boy in our group gave me: "How can a boring fat guy like him have such cool lights?" Which made me show the other lights to them. They were just awestruck.
> 
> That young man also had a good lesson in how looks can be deceiving.  After I told him I was into computers as well, he started to appreciate me even more. He just couldn't grasp that a 45 year old man could be really interested in computers and gadgets. To him, all 40+ people were just dull and boring.
> 
> All in all, this night was a huge success, and I had good reason to show off my lights for once.


 That must have been so satisfying! Those kind of occasions are so rare but delicious when they come.


----------



## HK45

I used mine today to look for a hydro. leak under the cab of a pelican street sweeper.


----------



## mvyrmnd

I used mine to Inspect the damage to my rear brake disc after the wheel sheared off my car...


----------



## Monocrom

Good to hear that you weren't injured.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Cheers. I'd just done 600km over mountains, offroad and all over all sorts of terrain, then the damn thing came off as I left the pub after having dinner! There's an uncountable number of places it could have come off and it would have resulted in carnage, death doom and destruction.


----------



## JemR

Did what I'm sure lot's of us may do. I used my light to check under/behind furniture for spiders and their webs, whilst vacuum cleaning the house today. Found just two. They are OK, caught them and took them outside. Yes I do vacuum, I am a modern man. But, more importantly, it's also a good excuse to use a flashlight during the day!.


----------



## fisk-king

Just received my light back from J.Hanko. It is stunning. Pics were taken by Jhanko.













He also gave the light a bath since it was filthy from EDC for almost 2 years. 
Job well done Mr. Hanko.


----------



## THE_dAY

The piston looks simply awesome, very new and refreshing trit placement... but what did you use the light for?:devil:


----------



## scottyhazzard

Causing me jealousy and envy of his light. That's what he used it for.


----------



## JemR

I think maybe he used it for wasting time, staring and drooling. I think perhaps we all did for a few moments. Super looking light.


----------



## fisk-king

JemR said:


> I think maybe he used it for wasting time, staring and drooling. I think perhaps we all did for a few moments. Super looking light.



Thats about it. Been fondling her for quite a few hours.


----------



## Kirkgar

My wife was attempting to do an architectural drawing at the kitchen table last night and the lighting is not ideal for that sort of thing. I walked up behind her and fired up my Quark MiniX 123 to light up her drawing. Her reply was, "holy crap!... Don't move!"


----------



## Monocrom

JemR said:


> . . . Yes I do vacuum, I am a modern man.



You poor man. That's alright. I'm sure you'll find a wife soon enough. A good accessory to have. They do come in handy.


----------



## Samy

I had to make a delivery to a customer after dark yesterday. After I got out of the car, holding the carton and mobile eftpos machine and flashlight (Zebralight SC600) my hands were full. I navigated my way across the dark driveway to the front door dodging items and shrubs - thank goodness for my flashlight or I would have ended up on the ground face first! I made it to the door, knocked on the door and the customer greeted me and switched on the porch light. The light was blown so there was no light near the door, we were still in the dark. No matter I said and turned the SC600 on max then tailstanded it on the floor. The whole porch lit up like daylight and the customer said "holy crap! Nice light" I was then able to get the signature and be on my way. 

Cheers


----------



## pitvpr

To shed some light as i tighten a couple loose screws last night on my sons vehicle


----------



## JemR

Monocrom said:


> You poor man. That's alright. I'm sure you'll find a wife soon enough. A good accessory to have. They do come in handy.



Thank you for your concern about my relationship status Monocrom. I know you are kinda pulling my leg:laughing:. But you need not worry. However, I do enjoy vacuum cleaning. It's pretty easy. You push it about a bit, on it's wheels, up and down the room a few times, around this and under that. The motor in the machine does all the hard work! NOT ME!!!! And most importantly for that small amount of effort you earn yourself plenty of brownie points and the opportunity to use your flashlight (looking behind and under things) during the day time. Easy.

It's a WIN DOUBLE! my friend.:twothumbs


----------



## ev13wt

TK10 mounted on camera for use as a fill light:


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Today I used my flashlight (a Peak Logan QTC with warm CRI and in Stainless Steel) to illuminate the walls of a train tunnel I was travelling through (on the train ). The train was a Steam Loco pulling five carriages on West Sussex' "Bluebell Line".

The walls of the tunnel were covered in soot, this I expected. They were also covered in condensation, this I did not, but I should have - Hot steam/ cold wall interfaces tend to be wet!

My friend said that only I would find a use for a torch on a bright day in the countryside.

;-)


----------



## wollie88

Used my 1200lumen maglite and solarforce l2 hcri for some night geocaching.


----------



## Tana

Opened my Lumens Factory E-series module, took PCB with LED out, reflowed Nichia 219 instead of XPG, epoxied it back inside and soldered back... after assembly realized I now have both TINT and BEAM better than LF did with XPG...

Been clickin' on/off ever since... I'm sure I'll have to replace the switch soon because of all un-necessary clicking on this poor little thing...


----------



## Samy

MY wife's little old dog has been sleeping in the laundry lately. The last couple of nights she been restless, barking and not letting anyone sleep so last night i put my Zebralight SC51w in there on the second lowest setting to light up the laundry all night. Worked a treat and didn't hear a peep from her all night. The little dog obviously need to have a flashlight to be able to sleep 








cheers


----------



## LightWalker

ev13wt said:


> TK10 mounted on camera for use as a fill light:



 Excellent shot! 

A pic of your camera with the TK10 mounted on it would be nice to see.


----------



## Richub

On my way home after dark I had a choice: 
Go the long way around a big park without any street lighting, or go the short way through it with my TK15 as a bike light, and PD31 as an extra light. Easy choice for a flashaholic.  
Pity I didn't have my TK35 with me...


----------



## tam17

Used my diffused LD01 (medium setting) to help remove a tick from my baby boy's shin. Although still small and flat, little bloodsucker looked like a space alien under a strong magnifying glass and R2's floodlight. Extraction was a 100% success, but we're still keeping our fingers crossed for the outcome...


----------



## Grmnracing

Used my Quark X aa^2 to check on the kids last night. Moonlight mode is something I will be using a lot. It's a great feature! Looked for my kids toothbrush that was dropped between the bathroom sink and the wall. Today used it to inspect cars at work.


----------



## Kevinkw1

Used my jetbeam rrt01 to search for a empty milk bottle my ill son had dropped down the side of the bed! He gets a top up at around midnight, so had to find it without waking him and the wife! The jetbeam has THE lowest low and all one handed operation!


----------



## Cataract

Just used my V11R high CRI to light the ground in broad daylight... I need help


----------



## Richub

Last weekend I:

- Had to go cycling through that dark park again, this time I used my TK35 as an extra light. Got a few surprised reactions from other people about my lights, one reaction was: "Geez, I thought you were a motorcycle..." 
- Used my E05 several times to light up dark corners/boxes looking for stuff.
- Annoyed the crap out of a friend of mine with my TK35. 
- Lit up a few fighting tomcats again to chase them off. A new neighbor was pretty surprised that my 'searchlight' was actually a flashlight.
- Read about Greta's struggle with conflicting software while moving CPF to a new server. Good luck solving those issues you came across. Thanks for all the effort.


----------



## Ishango

I now daily use my lights in the backyard when I let the puppy out at night. Since we do not have garden lights and it's so dark that even our white puppy is difficult to see it is an excellent place to try out my lights. I've been having fun these past days with my recently acquired Sunwayman V10R and several other lights. I also used my Quark 123 on moonmode to find some stuff in our closets in the bedroom while my girlfriend was already off to bed early.


----------



## Ishango

Oops, double post. Mods: Please delete


----------



## dajab77

Used my HDS 170T to find a whiffle ball that rolled under the bleachers.


----------



## melty

Used my iTP A3 EOS to locate all the parts and reassemble the tip of the cigarette lighter plug for my wife's Garmin Navigator. She thought the navigator was dead... turns out the plug tip came unscrewed and the insides popped out all over the floor.

Used a Preon P0 SS so my 7-year-old daughter could read to me. Perfect reading light!


----------



## HotWire

I worked on a friend's car. The throttle valve grommet had broken and the transmission had gone wild! New bushing--no more problems. Without a couple of flashlights--that job would have been a severe PITA. As it was.... it was just nuts & bolts.


----------



## Richub

By the time I was going to bed, I heard a man swear loudly near my front door. He dropped a bicycle key in a dark corner near my front garden. As there are many dogs in my neighborhood, he was very reluctant to go on all fours to find his key feeling around there.  
From my bathroom window on the first floor, my Fenix PD31 nicely lit up that corner and that man quickly found his key, right next to a big pile of dog crap.


----------



## jalcon

I was at a home inspection yesterday and the inspector went up in the attic to check it out. He had a 4D maglight. I said, "here use this I guarantee it's brighter." He couldnt believe how bright my Surefire Fury was and asked where he could get one. :thumbsup:


----------



## yliu

Someone thought it was funny to turn off the lights while I was in the toilet. Luckily I had my JetBeam BA10 with me


----------



## turshi

Cataract said:


> Just used my V11R high CRI to light the ground in broad daylight... I need help



LOVIN it!


----------



## turshi

This past weekend I moved into my new house for school. It was a room that I rented and the house didn't have bright lights, especially in my room. Even more so, we decided to go in late at night. Luckily for me, I had my 4Sevens Quark Mini CR2 to use as a candlelight in my room so we could organize everything. I walked around the house to check to see how the place looked and used my Quark 123. This was also used to light up the walls in my bathroom to see if there was dust or other creepy things lurking around. We were assembling the bed and decided to not bring a screwdriver. Lucky for me, I had my skeletool and the scissors on my style were used a lot to cut open packages. I'm glad I EDC, and my parents have stopped pestering me about carrying a bunch of crap ever since :twothumbs


----------



## LightWalker

I used my Quark 2x123 to help a friend do dishes, the lighting in the kitchen was not enough.


----------



## flashlightist

I used for night fishing!
Caught a 100-pound fish


----------



## tam17

Used my d-c-fixed LD01 R3 as a headlamp, trying to fight off ant invasion from the outside of my appartment. Caulking every tiniest crevice on the terrace and inside the flat took me at least two hours of frantic work. I assume that this year's weird temperature changes - or maybe adaptation works in my appartment building - caused the large ant nest to migrate, making life miserable to many of my neighbours...


----------



## Danielight

Used my *Romisen RC-T601 II XM-L U2* under the hood, looking for a possible antifreeze leak. Saw some antifreeze, but couldn't pinpoint the problem area, so took it to my mechanic shop. They were able to pressure-test the system and found it was the water pump they had installed last year. Fortunately, the pump was still covered under warranty, so they replaced it, no charge. :sweat:


----------



## sadboy

Patching up a wound. After washing the blood off my foot, my Malkoff Nichia 219 made an almost invisible puncture visible.


----------



## Illum

Helped an armadillo cross a road today... being able to cast a solid beam of light on an animal from 10 feet away and allowed the driver enough time to slow and avoid it makes me so proud to know my carry light saves lives.

If anyone should ask, its a stock G3 with 2x17500s. My walk across a neighborhood section with intermittent road lights takes a little over two hours, the "hotwire" can provide me with 30 minutes of "critical, need to have, nondimming" light if I need it. We have alot of wildlife, mostly nonhostile... but being in a wooded area I did not want to be around bobcats and not know it.


----------



## scottyhazzard

Walking back from a get together with my wife and daughter and four other friends and their children at 10pm down our greenbelt to our houses when I heard something coming from the street. It was a doberman pincer charging us from about 50 yards away growling and ears back no leash and its owners just idly watching. I stepped between it's charge and my family and friends and hit it with my Jetbeam RRT01 and told everyone to get back and opened up my Benchmade Griptilian. It barked twice and I got a little lower to brace for impact and tried to think of how I should go for its throat, sacrifice my left arm and go for its jugular while it chewed my arm? Either way I new I was going to get hurt bad but that dog wasn't going to get past me to my family alive. It paused and I shouted as loud and authoritatively as possibly,"No, bad dog, go home!" It tried to look around the light but I think it could not see me or the rest of our families behind me. I shouted again and it paced side to side about 7 or 8 feet away, I shouted again and it trotted back to its owners and they walked back to their house without saying a word. All seven of us were silent until my buddy Marcello said, "That was impressive." 
Thank you Jetbeam.


----------



## Kevinkw1

scottyhazzard said:


> Walking back from a get together with my wife and daughter and four other friends and their children at 10pm down our greenbelt to our houses when I heard something coming from the street. It was a doberman pincer charging us from about 50 yards away growling and ears back no leash and its owners just idly watching. I stepped between it's charge and my family and friends and hit it with my Jetbeam RRT01 and told everyone to get back and opened up my Benchmade Griptilian. It barked twice and I got a little lower to brace for impact and tried to think of how I should go for its throat, sacrifice my left arm and go for its jugular while it chewed my arm? Either way I new I was going to get hurt bad but that dog wasn't going to get past me to my family alive. It paused and I shouted as loud and authoritatively as possibly,"No, bad dog, go home!" It tried to look around the light but I think it could not see me or the rest of our families behind me. I shouted again and it paced side to side about 7 or 8 feet away, I shouted again and it trotted back to its owners and they walked back to their house without saying a word. All seven of us were silent until my buddy Marcello said, "That was impressive."
> Thank you Jetbeam.



Geez! Good going! I have the same jetbeam, great to hear its now battle proven! Whenever I accidentally shine my light at my dogs, they act like its ok, but they weren't coming to bit me! Maybe they are as dazzled as humans?


----------



## HotWire

I used my SF Minimus to help me install a new LED in the car's radio. Now I can read the display! Yay!


----------



## scottyhazzard

Kevinkw1 said:


> Geez! Good going! I have the same jetbeam, great to hear its now battle proven! Whenever I accidentally shine my light at my dogs, they act like its ok, but they weren't coming to bit me! Maybe they are as dazzled as humans?



I dunno I guess that it couldn't see well enough to see how many we were or how much of a threat we were so it didn't commit to the attack. Thank goodness 'cause that would have really hurt. Nice too that the dogs nails were long enough to make a clack- clack sound to alert me it was coming. Sooo lucky.


----------



## Richub

Crazy owner of that dog should have reacted... Some people shouldn't be able to get a dog at all just for the security of everybody around them.

Nice to hear you weren't hurt.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Wow - scottyhazzard - that is intense. Well done for quick thinking and protecting your family and friends. None of us know how we will react in a life threatening situation, wether we're freeze like a rabbit or fly at the attacker like a bear - you're somewhere in the middle - cool and calm assessing of the situation and appropriate action with the tools you have and rely on. I'm sure if the dog had continued it's attack you would have stood your ground and done your best. Actually, by then, I'm sure sone of your friends would have waded in to help and to save you and your arm!

I cannot believe how some dangerous dog owners just have little or no control over their pets - it really should be up there with grievous bodily harm or attempted murder in some cases - hefty jail terms and lifetime pet ownership bans.

Well done sir, you are a protector and a survivor.


----------



## Monocrom

scottyhazzard said:


> Walking back from a get together with my wife and daughter and four other friends and their children at 10pm down our greenbelt to our houses when I heard something coming from the street. It was a doberman pincer charging us from about 50 yards away growling and ears back no leash and its owners just idly watching. I stepped between it's charge and my family and friends and hit it with my Jetbeam RRT01 and told everyone to get back and opened up my Benchmade Griptilian. It barked twice and I got a little lower to brace for impact and tried to think of how I should go for its throat, sacrifice my left arm and go for its jugular while it chewed my arm? Either way I new I was going to get hurt bad but that dog wasn't going to get past me to my family alive. It paused and I shouted as loud and authoritatively as possibly,"No, bad dog, go home!" It tried to look around the light but I think it could not see me or the rest of our families behind me. I shouted again and it paced side to side about 7 or 8 feet away, I shouted again and it trotted back to its owners and they walked back to their house without saying a word. All seven of us were silent until my buddy Marcello said, "That was impressive."
> Thank you Jetbeam.



Glad to hear that you and your family are O.K.

Hope you called the cops on those idiot owners. Or, at the very least, Animal Control. 

Owner who allows his dog to basically charge at a group of neighbors will allow that BS to happen again. Next time, outcome might not be so good. Especially if it happens to a child in the neighborhood. Those owners are responsible for their dog. They did nothing while it charged at you and your family, that's reckless negligence on the part of the owners.


----------



## scottyhazzard

Thanks guys. As for the owners of the dogs we were all shocked. They could all see we had children and not a peep from them. Animal control wont come out unless they know the owners are home during business hours. They said all they can do is knock on the door in this situation. "Please contact us again if you feel you need our services" -What services? Lucky we are all Ok.


----------



## ericjohn

Per-Sev said:


> I use mine to find the cats toys every night and to get around the house or the take some trash out before I go to bed. This is a every night thing with the cat or she cries all night. I use my house lights very little at night and just use my flashlight most of the time and for those middle of the night bathroom visits, if you were to look at my windows at night it probably looks like a burglar casing the place. I like to watch TV in the dark so its easier to just use my flashlight than to turn the lights on when I get up. And I am using it right now to post this before I go to bed all the cat toys are accounted for.



when i am at my house, i too use a flashlight to take out the garbage. i have to walk a gravel road to the main highway to place the trash down. it's fun to shine it at road signs. i usually use one of my bright star worksafe lights. hopefully i can get some lantern batteries for my G-Tech Lanterns.


----------



## Monocrom

scottyhazzard said:


> Thanks guys. As for the owners of the dogs we were all shocked. They could all see we had children and not a peep from them. Animal control wont come out unless they know the owners are home during business hours. They said all they can do is knock on the door in this situation. "Please contact us again if you feel you need our services" -What services? Lucky we are all Ok.



Not sure what the laws are in Northern California regarding pepper-spray, but if you can legally obtain some, it would be far more effective against a charging dog than light and a good folder. I know that REI sells a large cannister formulated to fight off bears. A bit expensive. But should prove effective against the biggest of dogs.

*EDIT:*

Another useful tactic is to put up fliers all over the neighborhood with the words "Warning: Dangerous Dog in the Area." Followed by a brief account of what took place to you and your family . . . Along with the names and address of the owners of that dog. Animal Control doesn't want to do anything about it until someone is viciously mauled by the animal, doesn't mean those idiot owners get to hide and pretend nothing took place. What are they going to do? Complain about the fact that you refuse to ignore that their dog tried to attack your family. Honestly, if I lived in a neighborhood with those types of irresponsible dog owners, I'd genuinely appreciate the fact that a neighbor who nearly had a fatal encounter decided to warn everyone else around them.


----------



## crizyal

Checked for wood tics.


----------



## Ishango

@scottyhazzard: Wow, impressive story. Glad you stepped up for your loved ones!

I was on holiday last week. We were in a holiday village park in a woody area. The park was dimly lit and in some places were I took the dog out it was unlit and very dark. I used my Sunwayman V10R, Fenix LD10 & LD01 and ZL SC30w the whole week for walking the dog after dark. One one occassion we were out and my Sunwayman V10R stopped working (it lit up flickering when keeping the switch pressed, but releasing it made the light turn off instantly again). Luckily I had my backup lights with me. Taking the battery out for a minute solved the issue, but it was not handy fumbling in the dark. Without backup lights it would have been a rather unpleasant walk back to the cottage.

I called my Sunwayman supplier the day after and they immediately sent out for a replacement which I received in the mail the day I got back. Great service, too bad this happened to such a great light.


----------



## a4d

Well wonderful rainy day here in NJ and I work on emergency back up power systems and i've got one running right now and i use my light all the time in the work I do. When they are outside I use it to poke my head inside with it and check for leaks or anything else that could be wrong. Sometimes when the unit is inside the building lighting is very uneffective so I use my light. I've been using my surefire G2L latley. Nice little light to do what i need it for. Water tight is very important because 24 hr call and were an emergency service so no matter what the weather im out there. Thanks to my surefire and fenix for holding up to the abuse I put them through.


----------



## Ragnar66

Lets see, shots fired call so lit up a mile of beach with the tm11, located a bunch of shells.
Used a a red filter on the olight m20 for a safe night time approach on a group
Used my tcr1 for a bunch of traffic stops.
Nice to have a reason to use my lights.....


----------



## [email protected]

scottyhazzard said:


> Walking back from a get together with my wife and daughter and four other friends and their children at 10pm down our greenbelt to our houses when I heard something coming from the street. It was a doberman pincer charging us from about 50 yards away growling and ears back
> 
> [snip]
> 
> It paused and I shouted as loud and authoritatively as possibly,"No, bad dog, go home!" It tried to look around the light but I think it could not see me or the rest of our families behind me. I shouted again and it paced side to side about 7 or 8 feet away, I shouted again and it trotted back to its owners and they walked back to their house without saying a word. All seven of us were silent until my buddy Marcello said, "That was impressive."
> *Thank you Jetbeam.*




Thank you indeed! good work scotty! I chanced upon a aggressive roaming dog recently at work and it certainly gets your adrenaline flowing doesn't it?


----------



## frigiliana

Repaired a bath shower mixer tap , needed to see inside where i found a broken part preventing the lever moving would have struggled without it 
Sunwayman M10A XML-T6


----------



## GForGeep

I work at 4am everyday and I use my flashlight as I leave the house to look for spiderwebs on my way to the car because I hate running into spiderwebs with my face...


----------



## Slazmo

GForGeep said:


> I use my flashlight as I leave the house to look for spiderwebs on my way to the car because I hate running into spiderwebs with my face...



Everyone hates those high altitude spider webs, especially the ones here in Australia with the Night Orb web spider!!! The web is strong enough to stop you in your tracks, the spider is ugly enough for you to writhe in disgust and the bite is painful enough for you to remember to take your torch next time!!!


----------



## JemR

Monocrom said:


> Another useful tactic is to put up fliers all over the neighborhood with the words "Warning: Dangerous Dog in the Area." Followed by a brief account of what took place to you and your family . . . Along with the names and address of the owners of that dog. Animal Control doesn't want to do anything about it until someone is viciously mauled by the animal, doesn't mean those idiot owners get to hide and pretend nothing took place. What are they going to do? Complain about the fact that you refuse to ignore that their dog tried to attack your family. Honestly, if I lived in a neighborhood with those types of irresponsible dog owners, I'd genuinely appreciate the fact that a neighbor who nearly had a fatal encounter decided to warn everyone else around them.




I second Monocroms' suggestion, scottyhazzard. If, as it does appear, these people are still taking no responsibility for their animal after this incident. Have they come to your house to apologize? Consider doing as described. Inform your neighbourhood and SHAME the owners. Shame the owners, why not! It is wholly their fault not the dogs. Training and a leash. Just as Monocrom says, in his previous post, almost certainly not the first time it would have run at someone and probably not the last. 

May I also strongly commend you on your actions!.


----------



## GForGeep

Slazmo said:


> Everyone hates those high altitude spider webs, especially the ones here in Australia with the Night Orb web spider!!! The web is strong enough to stop you in your tracks, the spider is ugly enough for you to writhe in disgust and the bite is painful enough for you to remember to take your torch next time!!!



That alone makes me think twice about wanting to visit Australia...


----------



## Samy

GForGeep said:


> That alone makes me think twice about wanting to visit Australia...



Its a great place to live for flashaholics! So much excitement! You _need_ a flashlight to reduce the risk of death from wildlife! The orb spiders are pretty big but they make big massive webs so you can spot them easily, and they aren't poisonous...much. I am out in my backyard each night walking and feeding the dogs, general potting around the house etc and the biggest threat is the eastern brown snakes or the red bellied black snakes or the taipan snakes or the trapdoor spiders or the funnel web spiders or... Both my dogs were bit by snakes last year, one died and the other survived after being rushed to the vet for antivenine. You need a backup light just for the backyard  

Any how's, last night I had to deliver a package when I turned up the gate was locked and the occupants were on their back deck with music playing. Beeping the car horn, flashing the car lights or calling the customers phone didn't get their attention. So I used my SC600 to shine *over* the roof of the house and shine/flash on the trees in their backyard. That managed to get their attention.

Cheers


----------



## biglights

Samy said:


> Any how's, last night I had to deliver a package when I turned up the gate was locked and the occupants were on their back deck with music playing. Beeping the car horn, flashing the car lights or calling the customers phone didn't get their attention. So I used my SC600 to shine *over* the roof of the house and shine/flash on the trees in their backyard. That managed to get their attention.



Awesome!!!! I love my SC600, its a bad little light.:thumbsup:


----------



## HaileStorm

Used my light to look for my lost card. All 1000 lumens of it. And... I didn' find it despite having such a bright light  had to call the bank. 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LightWalker

Samy said:


> Its a great place to live for flashaholics! So much excitement! You _need_ a flashlight to reduce the risk of death from wildlife! The orb spiders are pretty big but they make big massive webs so you can spot them easily, and they aren't poisonous...much. I am out in my backyard each night walking and feeding the dogs, general potting around the house etc and the biggest threat is the eastern brown snakes or the red bellied black snakes or the taipan snakes or the trapdoor spiders or the funnel web spiders or... Both my dogs were bit by snakes last year, one died and the other survived after being rushed to the vet for antivenine. You need a backup light just for the backyard



oo: I would be running me some turbo mode.


----------



## Kitchen Panda

Used the HP11 headlamp for dusting the kitchen cabinets (lots of light helps, I find), then used it for barbequing burgers for the family, then today used the headlamp for *cleaning* the gas barbeque. I miss the old charcoal briquette days; much easier to clean up, gas BBQs are full of nasty sharp edges and folds in the sheet metal designed to hold grease and bite fingers, as well as millions of bolt heads that make it difficult to wipe down. Oh well, lots of light (and about a dozen paper towels) helps; ironically, the "grease trap" had only a single droplet of congealed grease. Got so much use of the HP11 the last two days I had to recharge the batteries.

Bill


----------



## The Engineer

I used my Eagletac P20C2 MKII XM-L to search my dad´s escaped fire salamander in the basement 
My Dad used my Eagletac D25C2 Clicky


----------



## HardmixS

I used my new XT11 on my first snipe hunt!


----------



## Richub

It's summertime here, which means there is daylight from 5 am until well after 10 pm. So I hardly use my flashlights at all these days... 
Apart from the odd search in a dark spot/location using my Fenix E05, most of my lights are on a 'summer holiday' now.


----------



## Monocrom

Summer here as well. Though thankfully darkness comes just past 8pm. So it's not too bad.


----------



## HaileStorm

Just used my AA's to look for my son's teddy bear in the living room, haha!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PhotonWrangler

We had a partial power outage the other day (lost one phase). I used my trusty PD30 to look for a small battery powered tv set. I couldn't find it. I think I need a bigger flashlight.


----------



## Ishango

Not yesterday, but I was at the birthday of a 9 year old 2nd cousin. I gave him a Fenix E01 as present, besides another present. He really liked the little light and said it was really cool and really bright. He showed it to his father and he was impressed as well.


----------



## EV_007

I was just so happening to be perusing CPF and when I heard coyotes yipping and howling away seemingly too close for my tastes. I worry about the chickens and goats on the 40+ acres of wooded land. The dogs erupted and ran outside through the dog door into the fenced-in yard barking away. 

I grabbed my new Surefire R1 Lawman that was sitting on the desk and slipped on my muck boots and ran in the direction of the commotion shining the light in the highest mode in hopes of scaring away the pack of predators. Yipping died down and faded away and stopped as I headed deeper into the woods. it was dusk, so the light was more to let the coyotes know that they are not welcome. 

Must have covered about 20 acres before I turned around. No creatures were spotted except for the throngs of gnats and mosquitoes for my evening jaunt in the woods. At one time I thought I saw eyes reflecting the light from the XML LED of the R1, but it was just some reflective markers way off in the forest.

I did not go empty handed into the woods, but the R1 and me running through the underbrush was all that was needed to ward off the predators for awhile I hope. I have a high CRI drop-in mounted on my coyote deterrent which was nice when looking through the optic to identify movement further downrange. I left the dogs behind, because I did not want to chase them for miles on end.

I had lost some chickens in the past before having high quality lights. None since my flashlight addiction kicked in full swing.


----------



## Cataract

I used my L2D to look inside my spotlight speck.  I really needed it to look at the batteries, though... sheesh those are small batteries...


----------



## HaileStorm

Just tested my xt11 vs my other torches since I just got it today... Pretty bright for it's size. Just that and strobed my neighbors 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Monocrom

Couple of nights ago, I used my 2AA Dorcy flashlight with fish-eye optic to help cut a sleeping pill in half for a loved one.

That thin line in the middle of the pill is hard as hell to see. The Dorcy tossed in my mouth provided much needed extra light.


----------



## HotWire

The hood on my car would not open. I researched the problem on the internet, put a XTAR Meteor in my mouth and found the "magic release button." After that is was a simple matter of adjust and lubricate.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Summertime Blues around my house too. Only my 2D Mag with 2xLiIon and a Magcharger bulb has been used recently to look under the shed at the puppies.


----------



## HaileStorm

In a rural and sketchy part of the country now so my bedside light is the xt2c for misc use and edc shifted to the xt11. Standby light is the romisen rc-t602. "camping" so using the xt2c for various tasks such as looking for misplaced items. Using the xt11 for roaming around in tandem with my romisen. Switching between the two to avoid overheat. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Endalaus

(actually last week) walking at night following google maps I found myself on an A road with no streetlights. Used my arc aaa p to see where I was going and far more importantly to let oncoming traffic see me! 3 hours no problem! Just wish I'd remembered to replace the battery more than once in the last couple of years... Prompted me to get a lummi raw ns as a backup instead of a pocketful of [email protected] fauxtons


----------



## Monocrom

Endalaus said:


> ... Prompted me to get a lummi raw ns as a backup instead of a pocketful of [email protected] fauxtons



I really hope you didn't send him any money yet. Rob, owner of the company, is a scumbag who has cheated many CPF members out of their hard-earned money. He used to be very respected, once. No longer remotely the case. If you've paid with PayPal, just open a dispute now to get your money back. Let PayPal know that you had no clue whom you were dealing with. Check out the link below. Next time please do plenty of research before buying from anyone. For some odd reason, Rob is not the only well-respected member who used to deliver on time as promised, but then at a later date decided to screw over those who showed him nothing but respect. I don't know why, but that sort of thing happens more than you'd imagine. (Sometimes I hate being a night-owl because I'm often the one who spots such posts first, and then has to be the bearer of bad news.)

Once again, check out the link below. Good luck to you in getting your money back.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-should-we-do-with-this-forum&highlight=Lummi


----------



## Endalaus

Thanks for the advice - I actually did do a fair bit of research and it seemed that his reputation had improved of late so I took the risk. The light arrived 2 days later so maybe I got lucky


----------



## Monocrom

Improved? I heard those rumors too. If you received your's, count yourself very lucky. Had heard rumors as well that a few new customers got their lights. Also heard from new customers both here and on EDC forums that Rob cheated them as well. One thing is for sure though, none of Rob's old customers have received anything, and I mean even on the pre-orders from quite awhile ago when they paid for the lights and were kept waiting. 

Rob assembled their lights . . . and then he sold the completed lights as part of a Sprint run to make more money. So, not the first time he's screwed over his old customers in favor of new ones. Rob's reputation won't be solid until he either delivers all the lights his old customers paid for, or refunds ALL of their money, along with a solid apology for cheating them in the first place. To be honest, doubt that's going to happen. 

Enjoy your new light. What you have there is something that Rob should have delivered to an older customer who already pre-paid for it a long time ago.


----------



## Endalaus

Didn't realise things were that bad - I feel a bit guilty for ordering now. I decided to order it because I wanted something with a bit more welly to back up my arc but still small enough for a keychain.


----------



## PCC

Not today, but, yesterday. We had a planned power outage at work. I brought my usual EDC ThruNite T10, added a 1 X AA as a loaner, and replaced my EDC KL4/18650 single-mode with a bored C2 with a three mode Dereelight drop-in. Good thing that i did that as I ended up loaning out the two AA lights and had to fall back on the C2. I used that light to trace power cables and to replace Ethernet cables underneath desks in dark areas. None of the restrooms had power so I turned the flashlight on high in my back pocket and I was fine. This is the only situation where I like heads-up pocket carry. I didn't need to break out any of the spare batteries that I had brought so it wasn't like we were constantly using our flashlights.


----------



## Monocrom

Endalaus said:


> Didn't realise things were that bad - I feel a bit guilty for ordering now. I decided to order it because I wanted something with a bit more welly to back up my arc but still small enough for a keychain.



No need to feel bad. You likely thought his reputation had gotten significantly better. Not as though you cheated anyone out of their hard-earned money. 

Should have said this sooner . . . :welcome:

(OK, back on topic.)

Huge downpour last night. Used my Dorcy, single-AA, 3-LED light to check on the open window beside where a loved one was sleeping. Bit too much rain getting in past the mesh screen. Closing the window would have meant no fresh air. So, grabbed an old towel to use to absorb the rain just underneath the window.


----------



## Endalaus

Thanks for the welcome Monocrom!


----------



## dajab77

Used my Sunwayman V10R Ti to find our seats at my daughters dance recital, last night. Used the lowest setting and it did the job.


----------



## benvr8

Used my SF LX2 LumaMax to find my shoes under the bed this morning so as to not wake the wife 

She HATES it when I wake her up by turning on a light and I get up and leave for work pretty early.


----------



## Cataract

Had a look down the drain, but still can't see deep enough. Tonight is DRANO time!


----------



## thaugen

It is deer tick season (lyme disease) here in New England...my flashlights are getting a workout doing tick checks. I am loving my High CRI lights for this right now!


----------



## madecov

Last night I used my Klarus XT-11 to issue citations to three knuckle heads who were fighting in public. I also needed it to get the handcuffs unlocked in the dark.


----------



## Cataract

Last night I saw some dark spots on the asphalt of my parking. I had a look under the car, but couldn't see anything in particular. Since I live in an appartment, I though maybe someone parked their old piece of junk in my spot while I was at work. This morning I saw the same spots in my parking at work, so off to see my mechanic who changed the oil 2 weeks ago. Turns out the washer for the drain plug was flat.

While I'm there, they tell me my tranny is leaking. Oh no!. They show me the wet area on the seam with an angry blue plastic flashlight. While the guy is away, I whip out my PD20 and find out the tranny oil was coming from the filter. What a rush! 55$ and 2 hours away from work.


----------



## chmsam

Cataract said:


> Last night I saw some dark spots on the asphalt of my parking. I had a look under the car, but couldn't see anything in particular. Since I live in an appartment, I though maybe someone parked their old piece of junk in my spot while I was at work.



That reminds me of an old "Car Talk" call-in. The guy found a fairly large spot on the garage floor under his Toyota. First thing he did was to touch it and it wasn't oily so he reasoned it wasn't motor oil. It wasn't red so he knew it wasn't tranny fluid. It didn't smell sweet so it wasn't coolant. Last thing to do was to put the tip of his now wet finger to the tip of his tongue. Well, he then knew it wasn't battery acid. But the taste was weird.

So what could it have been he wondered? 

It was then he saw his neighbors' tom cat slinking out of the garage...


----------



## rambo180

I used my tactical Olight M20X special operations to stealthily sneak into my backyard and feed the fish. That's how I roll.


----------



## Xacto

Used my Surefire G2X Tactical to signal the wrecker driver (wrecker - read: VW T5 van quadcab with extralong wheelbase) where my smart car with punctured tire was standing - straight across our enclosed parking space.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## russde

chmsam said:


> That reminds me of an old "Car Talk" call-in. The guy found a fairly large spot on the garage floor under his Toyota. First thing he did was to touch it and it wasn't oily so he reasoned it wasn't motor oil. It wasn't red so he knew it wasn't tranny fluid. It didn't smell sweet so it wasn't coolant. Last thing to do was to put the tip of his now wet finger to the tip of his tongue. Well, he then knew it wasn't battery acid. But the taste was weird.
> 
> So what could it have been he wondered?
> 
> It was then he saw his neighbors' tom cat slinking out of the garage...



 I remembered hearing that one and still laughed just now when I read it. Did you hear that they are retiring? 

On topic: I used my 'new to me' Leatherman S3 to find where my dog, umm, evacuated on the lawn so that this morning I wouldn't have to hope I could find it before I stepped in it.


----------



## Czecher

I used my sf 6P for geocaching. Ideal for looking into dark tree stumps!!


----------



## Monocrom

Used my Dorcy 2AA aluminum flashlight with fish-eye optic to change the burned out bulb in the kitchen. Toss the light in my mouth while changing the bulb. That fixture definitely requires two hands to get the job done.


----------



## Aaron1100us

I used my TK45 at work to light up the roof of the hospital. 

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cataract

chmsam said:


> That reminds me of an old "Car Talk" call-in. The guy found a fairly large spot on the garage floor under his Toyota. First thing he did was to touch it and it wasn't oily so he reasoned it wasn't motor oil. It wasn't red so he knew it wasn't tranny fluid. It didn't smell sweet so it wasn't coolant. Last thing to do was to put the tip of his now wet finger to the tip of his tongue. Well, he then knew it wasn't battery acid. But the taste was weird.
> 
> So what could it have been he wondered?
> 
> It was then he saw his neighbors' tom cat slinking out of the garage...




I never ever bring unknown substances to my tongue... now I know why! I also now know why I need to get a UV flashlight...


----------



## mat_the_cat

I went out to a pub in Liverpool at the weekend and one of the guys brought his girlfriend along. To my surprise she brought out not one but two torches, and then started shining them in people's eyes.:shakehead Although they were only single 5mm LED cheapies it was still annoying so I brought out my A2 and shone it around a bit (avoiding eyes!) I do wish I'd got something brighter with me, but it has the Lumens Factory LA, and is brighter than most unenlightened people expect from a pocket torch. She didn't shine anything in anyone's eyes afterwards.


----------



## Empire

Finding my cat
cheapie cost company but works


----------



## Bigpal

This guy ran up a tree when my dog and I approached. I lit up the tree and there he was, probably thinking 'I hope these things can't climb trees'!


----------



## dajab77

Used my HDS Rotary to spot a couple of frogs while I was watering the garden last night. My 7yr old daughter said they looked like toads. Also used the HDS Rotary to see if I had filled up the coffee maker to 8 cups, early this morning. I really like this flashlight.


----------



## Kitchen Panda

Used the Quark AA to look inside the floor model couch to verify that yes, it really did have a hardwood frame. When the lithium battery fell off a cliff in the Quark, used my Illuminati CA1 to examine the outside and back of the floor model couch and loveseat. My wife used hers as well while we debated the significance of the little scuff marks in the leather...happily they can be fixed and we can now drag our old couch to the curb. 

My wife's keyring light does 100 lumens...what a world we live in. Oh, and 2 is 1 and 1 is none. And if you have a flashlight in your pocket every day, you'll use it every day. 

Bill
( The Quark AA L91 had been testing out around 1.5 volts for weeks now, so it was not surprising that it quit...usually I have an extra L91 in my computer bag during the week, but recklessly didn't bring a spare cell for it on Saturday morning.)


----------



## Outback Joe

I have a two that are with me daily, I have a LED Lenser V2 that I use almost everyday just so my old eyes can see into areas that need more light. I also have a little single sell Coast single LED that fits perfect in my watch pocket. I do a lot of work on RC aircraft so having a good light with me is mandatory. When working around the house the little Coast single cell can be held in my mouth, not ideal biting on aluminum housing but it works.


----------



## biglights

Bigpal said:


> This guy ran up a tree when my dog and I approached. I lit up the tree and there he was, probably thinking 'I hope these things can't climb trees'!




:nana: is what he is thinking


----------



## iqwozpoom

I used my preon 2 to look into a few dark shelf corners and to look into another light I was tinkering with. I love this light, it's always clipped in my front pocket so it's my go to light. When I pull it out to help someone else to illuminate something it feels elegent and utilitarian.


----------



## turshi

I recently got a job at a restaurant as a bartender. The boss was looking in a storage shelf that was very deep for some wine with a cheap small maglite and told me that we ran out of whatever we were looking for. I pulled out my Preon as i carry it clipped in my front pocket daily and turned it to medium, it out blew his light and he freaked out. Needless to say, I may have gotten on his good side thanks to my lightty


----------



## buds224

Changed a florescent bulb in our bathroom ceiling. Of my entire collection of lights, I did not have a headlamp, would have been much easier. I decided to tailstand my Xeno E03 Warm Tint on full blast. It worked, but I sure wish I still had a headlamp.


----------



## dajab77

Used my Zebralight SC 31 to make my way around the garage last night while putting the dog to bed.


----------



## Cataract

Got caught in a spider web at work. I tried to see it with my PD20, but I think I ripped it all off. Later I had an itchy bump on my shoulder blade :ironic:


----------



## CrazyIvan2011

Used my Thrunite TN12 to find my way through a heavy manufacturing plant at work...after all the night shift must of shut all the lights off on their way out! Needed a good light, as there are lots of big things to trip over and smash your shins against (I've done it before).


----------



## tam17

Checked the new radiator on my VW for leaks with a little help from d-c-fixed Fenix LD01. Everything's A-OK


----------



## 1080

My edc ended up on the end of my 22.......& l got some rabbits


----------



## meganjoe

Underwater Kinetics 4AA

These are the lights they give us in a Power Plant. Used it today to read some wire markers in an electrical box.


----------



## CYMac

Bigmac_79 said:


> Put the diffuser wand on my Xeno E03 and hung it over the food table at out campfire all night last night. Lit the area like a champ, but on low it was low enough to maintain a good campfire atmosphere. Also got several comments on how cool it looked .



I got my RRT3 on the moonlight mode today while I am drinking coffee with my spouse at home and the light acted as a mood enhancer shining on the cups, hahahha!


----------



## B.B.

I use mine everyday to walk the dogs. I have a beagle/basset mix (bagel) and a Border Collie/Jack Russel Terrier mix.


Down here in Fl, I like to watch for reptiles (snakes/gators) and unfortunately ya gotta scoop the poop.


----------



## TadpolePilot

To find little Lego parts for 7 year old grand son.


----------



## j2sin_26

First time poster 

I used my MagLight rechargeable during a foot chase my beat partner kicked up. That was the culmination of many foot chases/runs that involved me needing a flashlight, and was the last straw for my good old MagLight. That said, my new Surefire R1 Lawman came in the mail today and, after lighting it up in the back yard, I can't wait to get back to work to try it out.


----------



## firelord777

Welcome


----------



## JohnnyBravo

At the roller skating rink this morning, one of my daughters dropped her quarter under one of their arcade style games. It rolled 3 feet or so back. I was EDCing my weakest light, (I like to rotate all of them, so none feels neglected) a single AA Led Lenser (39 lumens) and asked a worker to help me retrieve the quarter. It worked.


----------



## anjari_br

Today lent my fenix e05 looking for my wife a menu inside the car, since the light roof did not work ... she knows that I always carry two or three lights. "Wow, that strong ...". I always tell her, "always carry a light," and today she saw why.


----------



## Richub

I used my Fenix E05 to read the card in a very dimly lit restaurant. It caught the attention of a man on the table next to me too, so I lit up his card as well.  
A teenager across the room saw us use that E05, and thought it would be funny shining a weak 1 mw green laser at our eyes. I quickly grabbed my TK35 on turbo and blasted his eyes out, saying: "I win!" heheheh.:devil: 

That laser wasn't strong enough to cause damage to a human eye, but still... :thumbsdow
I have a similar green laser (which are legal here in the Netherlands), and use it quite frequently to annoy/tease people around me, but I take great care to avoid shining at eyes.

We all had a good laugh, and several people asked me about that TK35, it was obviously the brightest flashlight they had ever seen.

And yes, I'm crazy... Carrying a TK15, TK35 and a PD32 in my backpack and that E05 in my pocket at summer solstice, as we have close to 18 hours of daylight here now.


----------



## Novan3

Was collecting evidence on the existence of the chupacabra with a TK35

Thought I made a breakthrough but disappointingly it was only a stupid rabbit.


----------



## jumpstat

It was early in the morning and did not want to wake the missus up so I used my Haiku on low to locate my mobile broadband.....unfortunately I was so engrossed with the light that I totally forgot what I was looking for and instead exchange my PD-S with the Haiku for edc today... hehe


----------



## TweakMDS

Funny, when I didn't have a pocketable flashlight, I never needed one, but I had my cheap-o Fenix E11 in my pocket yesterday... Despite how many flashlights would make a better EDC, there's something about the simplicity of a rear-clicky that has two modes: 32lm with head slightly loosened and 105 with it tightened.

Yesterday I was visiting my parents and used it to helped my mom look for a lost USB stick behind a desk and under the couch (to no success unfortunately).
Also lit to find some stuff deep inside my camera bag without having to take multiple layers out (when kept messy, a Think Tank Retrospective 30 can lose things like an inter-dimensional portal).
And it amused my 3 year-old niece for a good 10 minutes, while proving it's very kid proof.


----------



## Abbot

I used my flashlights when i need to go out at night. Flashlights is convenient to carry. On the other hand, the light is bright enough at night.


----------



## Ishango

I used my Olight T15 yesterday while working in my mother-in-law's new house to check some badly positioned power sockets. There were large holes around the sockets showing exposed wires. My mother-in-law wanted to know if she could fill it up with plaster or something. Turned out the electrician should have put the cover plates a bit higher to solve the problem. I also used my T15 to check under the house to see the quality of the work there.


----------



## fiatluxetluxautemerat

I used my brand new MagCharger fitted with a Terralux TLE-100 MiniStar10 bulb to walk five Km's out of the bush over rough ground after my 4wd ran out of petrol (must fix that rotten gauge!) , I then used it to walk 5k back in again with a can of petrol. I'm glad I put the Mag in the truck and not my 5C Kel-Lite. What a way to Christen a new torch!


----------



## 1milkman

change o-rings in a hydraulic pump at night with a pd32


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Almost no other use this time of year except use my Zebralight to read for a few minutes before going to sleep.


----------



## Ian2381

Used my Beamtech triple XM-L light to charge my GITD Fob as my night light.:twothumbs


----------



## Novan3

Charged up watch lume with the Fury - 500 lumens will sure do it. :candle:


----------



## Terrasolo

I hope this isn't considered bad in anyway, but while I don't have a "today" story I did once cannibalize two flashlights so that I could mod a Darth Maul light saber toy. This must have been in 1999, wow, can it be that long? Basically they had made it with two strobe lights and I didn't like that so I got two basic ever ready flashlights as fixed that thing. It worked out very well, aside from the fact that I forgot the strobes has capacitors and I let them run a current through me :/ ouch.


----------



## Onthelightside

Got wisdom teeth out and used my quark 123^2 X tactical in a fenix headband to put light into my mouth in order to clean out the little hole left there.


----------



## Monocrom

Novan3 said:


> Charged up watch lume with the Fury - 500 lumens will sure do it. :candle:



10 lumens will do it too. Careful not to fade the dial on your favorite watch.


----------



## Lee1959

I used my Microstream to check my cats mouth as it seemed not to be eating well. Then I used my T1to find the gold earring back my wife dropped. 

And for charging watches nothing works as well as a nice shot of UV, or even I think black light. I use my uv light for a few seconds on either my seikos or citizens at night and it is still readily read 6 or 7 hours later, albeit with very dark conditioned eyes.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I lied in my last post. I used my P2D SEVERAL times today TRYING to find the transmission fluid leak that is about to eat me out of house and home. It HAS to be a hose, but I can't see it ooze spray bead up etc. It is wet however.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

I know that you guys like to talk about your uses of flashlights daily, and I can appreciate that. I use my flashlights daily, sometimes dozens of time. I am a flashaholic.

Bill


----------



## Ishango

Bullzeyebill said:


> I know that you guys like to talk about your uses of flashlights daily, and I can appreciate that. I use my flashlights daily, sometimes dozens of time. I am a flashaholic.
> 
> Bill



Hi Bill! Now guys, as a group let's welcome Bill (again) and congratulate him with his confession (how many times have you done this Bill?) 

OT: I used my lights to go out with the dog after dark. I used my Quark 123 on high to light up the garden after dark to check the amount of snails (there's a lot lately and I have to start doing something against them or they'll destroy all our herbs in the garden soon.


----------



## peterscm

use my BC10 to shine on my wife new car to look for scratches on paint.


----------



## Novan3

Monocrom said:


> 10 lumens will do it too. Careful not to fade the dial on your favorite watch.



Touche. 

I recognize your handle and unique avatar from WUS's TAG forum, small place these interwebs lol Cheers!

BTW I used my flashlight many times today to check if it was working.


----------



## TORCH_BOY

I used an old Longbow 2AA to inspect the commercial boiler units at work.


----------



## Monocrom

Novan3 said:


> BTW I used my flashlight many times today to check if it was working.



Always a good idea. 

I try to bring some clarity and understanding among those who think that TAG Heuer is simply a fashion brand, and those who seem willing to defend it to the death. Though sometimes I think it would be easier trying to dig to China with a fork.


----------



## tj4xfun

i used my poly stinger to search under my daughtersbed for her old cellphone after my phone went swimming. i found it just as my battery died. looks like i need a new battery for this stinger.


----------



## motigg

I used one of my flashlights to find another of my flashlights.


----------



## Cataract

motigg said:


> I used one of my flashlights to find another of my flashlights.



Yep, I do that. Most evenings when it starts getting dark, I go get a flashlight in the bedroom, but I prefer not to turn the lights on. I'll turn on my IFE2 since it always sits in the same spot in plain view and use that to see which 1Xcr123 light I want to grab. Then I use that light to grab a thrower. When it's bedtime I use my ENC to find where I put the thrower and bring it back to the bedroom. My biggest nightly use of flashlights consists of keeping my toes safe and finding flashlights.


----------



## H-Man

Used my solarforce L2 with XML drop-in to see what I was doing while running cat5e cable through walls today (I'm a computer technician, that means that if it has electricity, it might end up on my plate)


----------



## Davis

Used my thruNite Ti to check the strainer basket on the pool pump. 60 lumens is perfect for this task.


----------



## Perrinsf

My wife nudged me in bed with the lights out and asked for one of my flashlights. She dropped her water bottle and needed light. Gave her my Fenix PD20. Even on low (9 lumens) was too bright. Need one with a moonlight mode.....


----------



## fcz

I've used mine for lightbox photography.


----------



## ScottFree

Used my HDS 200T to find my way to my seat in my local cinema. Apparently there was a problem with the projector (digital) and the theater was pitch black.


----------



## HotWire

About once a week this time of year I go out and look for black widow spiders to kill. I sprayed 10 of them tonight using my Seraph with turbo head & IMR batteries.


----------



## Øsø

I used my Streamlight Microstream to find one of my daughters earrings in the carpet.


----------



## sandalian

I use my keychain (Thrunite Ti) to help my friend fixing a minor problem with her cellphone.
3 lumen is more than enough for this purpose.


----------



## Larbo

I used my Jetbeam TC-R1 to light up a few prop rooms and very dark walk ways in a ghost ship at the Jersey shore.


----------



## Chadder

I was shopping at a large indoor (air conditioned since its over 100 deg outside) flea market with my two small children when a thunderstorm knocked out the power. I used my fenix pd20 and my daughter used the micro stream on my keychain to navigate to the front of the very dark store. We lead others with us as we went. It was nice to hear people say "he's smart to carry a flashlight."


----------



## madecov

Monocrom said:


> Always a good idea.
> 
> I try to bring some clarity and understanding among those who think that TAG Heuer is simply a fashion brand, and those who seem willing to defend it to the death. Though sometimes I think it would be easier trying to dig to China with a fork.



Off topic:::::
I can remember when Heuer had no TAG and I owned several. So no it is not just a fashion watch.


----------



## Monocrom

madecov said:


> Off topic:::::
> I can remember when Heuer had no TAG and I owned several. So no it is not just a fashion watch.



I know that. But others don't. Still, TAG Heuer has very real issues that the critics all seem to ignore for some bizarre reason, and simply focus on the "fashion watch" angle.


----------



## climberkid

Used my T20CS for Geocaching! I shared my experiences over at CPF EDC Adventures & Quests!


----------



## fishndad

I used mine this morning to kill some time.

I bet yall would be amazed at how much time you kill a week fooling with your lights.
Having no real task they could accomidate you with.


----------



## Monocrom

Forgot to mention . . . Used my single-AA Dorcy 3-LED model to check on the windows in my living room last night when a storm blew in. Then, just as I got to them, I realized both my A/Cs were on, due to the heat wave. Used the little Dorcy since a family member was sleeping by the windows in the living room.


----------



## Novan3

@ 2100 I used the strike bezel on the work Olight M20-X to scratch an annoying mosquito bite, then clicked and strobed it a few times to confirm juicage.


----------



## JohnG7

I used a PentagonLight while digging thru my ditty box looking for flashlight parts to make another light work, hobbling together a few working PentagonLights from a box full of non-working lights that I collected over the last few years.
I am new to this site (as a member) but have visited here often for a while, and always owned way too many flashlights, they are addictive, huh?


----------



## Monocrom

JohnG7 said:


> I used a PentagonLight while digging thru my ditty box looking for flashlight parts to make another light work, hobbling together a few working PentagonLights from a box full of non-working lights that I collected over the last few years.
> I am new to this site (as a member) but have visited here often for a while, and always owned way too many flashlights, they are addictive, huh?



I still have my PentagonLights X3 model. They made some excellent lights. 

BTW . . . :welcome:


----------



## Øsø

I just used my brand new Foursevens Mini ML-X to check the pressure valve on our water tower at work. I just got it today and it works great!!


----------



## CrazyIvan2011

Used my Zebralight SC600w to find my way into bed, with out disturbing the other half, after finishing night shifts.
(got to love the Zebralight low/moonlight modes)


----------



## Ishango

Today I received my Maglite Pro. I played a bit with it and it's interesting to see such amount of light coming from a Maglite. Now I have to wait until darkness sets in tonight to really compare it to some other lights.

I also received my first tube of SuperLube grease after reading this thread last night. My lights until now never got any decent maintenance (except for regular checkups and some cleaning in the case of a failure which doesn't happen often). It was still on my things to do list, but I had no problems with any of my lights until recently. Recently my 4Sevens Quark Mini AA started to act up and making squeaking noises and skipping modes. Inspection turned out the o-ring was damaged after probably too much use without proper maintenance.

So I decided to search here for proper maintenance threads and found it on said thread. The SuperLube was the only lube easily obtainable in my country (couldn't find the others for sale locally anywhere). So after reading I ordered it yesterday and it already came in today. So during my lunch break I took apart my QMini AA, cleaned it carefully with isopropyl alcohol and used the lube on the o-ring and threads. After making sure the lube is on all the necessary parts I put it back together and now it works as great as it used to


----------



## AnAppleSnail

Lightpainting in a basement.





I don't really have many other ways to document conditions. Saying "The subfloor is falling in and a stream runs through your basement" draws skepticism. But taking pictures...


----------



## Up All Night

AnAppleSnail,
You have some truly awesome photos on that site!! :thumbsup:
Thanks for sharing!
D.


----------



## JohnG7

Monocrom said:


> I still have my PentagonLights X3 model. They made some excellent lights.
> 
> BTW . . . :welcome:



Thanks Monocrom,
I sorta do like the Pentagonlights, when they work right. These seem to be a little finicky and I find they liked to do things just a little different (like me). I'm having a hard time finding manuals or much of any info on these. A few have a separate IR light piggybacked that do not work and I cannot figure how to make something usefull outa this.
Thanks fer the welcome, I feel I'll learn a lot around here...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The other day I was sitting in a dimly lit conference room trying to read a piece of paper with black printing on a dark blue background. I decided to illuminate the paper with my PD30 to see if I could read the sheet better. I hit the switch (it was on high) and a co-worker sitting next to me caught it in his peripheral vision. He turned to me and said "Whoa! What the @$%! is THAT?!"

The discussion then turned to flashlights as a couple of people in the room showed some interest in my tiny pocket rocket.


----------



## allyourblood

Got my Sipik SK68 clone in today. Surprisingly not bad for how little I paid (six bucks and change, shipped). My buddy happened to stop by my house to borrow some tools at the same time. I used it to light behind his dashboard while he removed some paneling and screws in order to replace his car's head unit. The light did the job and then some (bright!!).

The beam pattern looks pretty hideous to me, actually, but for a beater/nightstand light (the reason I bought it), it is performing beyond my expectations. I just hope it lasts me a while -- not that I wouldn't replace it with a different light, but I really want it to hold up over time.


----------



## tjswarbrick

Power went out at work this early AM. When I got in, it was up, but my PC was dead. Used my Groovy! to locate the dead CR2032 CMOS battery they had hidden underneath the video card.
IT guy didn't have that, or a pry tool to pop it out. Argh. That's why I keep a SAK handy, too.


----------



## Dankung

had some hiking with buddies.


----------



## Richub

Used my Fenix HL21 headlamp to illuminate an attempt to replace the pedals on my bicycle in a dark shack late in the evening. They wouldn't come off. 

Now I have to spend around $60 extra to have them replaced by a bike mechanic.


----------



## Korgath

Used the mighty mini maglite incan to walk the dog!! hehehe


----------



## allyourblood

Korgath said:


> Used the mighty mini maglite incan to walk the dog!! hehehe



Shouldn't you have brought something to light the way?


Heeeyy-oooohhh!!


----------



## funzel

last night I heard the sound of dropping water. used my SHTF Surefire G2X pro (yellow) on 15 lumens low to investigate. my hot water heater is three years old and started leaking. :thumbsdow
closed all valves ...


----------



## olfart

Last night I used my Stinger LED (and a .22 rifle) to shoot a 'possum running across the yard after it stole some cat food. I really need to get a smaller light that can be attached to the rifle. It's very inconvenient trying to hold a light and rifle while shooting at a running target.


----------



## surgicalshot

Quark AA^2pro 
Lit up the yard for the dogs fullpower 
Checked the house security medium power
Got up and got a drink
Blinded the wife with strobe just to show her what it would be like if swat kicked in our 
oor


----------



## allyourblood

Used my QTLC to find wayward ping pong balls on the back patio after the sun went down. There's a nice light overhead but 4' outside the table in any direction was in almost total darkness.


----------



## TweakMDS

Did some cable management work under my desk yesterday and clipped the D25C Ti underneath my desk to a zip tie that was sitting there. Light bounced around plenty but I also used the D25A to light the cable mess from the other side of my computer. I'd really need to make some mounting options for the light though. Maybe a small magnet clamp or something like a micro gorillapod.


----------



## fiberguy

Out working looking a specific fiber optic cable. Jeez I hope it's not under that monster!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

fiberguy said:


> Out working looking a specific fiber optic cable. Jeez I hope it's not under that monster!!



Wow, nice catch! Maybe he wants more fiber in his diet?


----------



## Data314

Klarus XT1C (everyday belt carry):
Getting ready to photograph a wedding in the shark aquarium at the zoo - with the event coordinator of the zoo - peeking around a dark hidden corner and found a rolling tool chest and step ladder that she said she didn't even know was there. Judging from the amount of dust on both items, I don't think anybody knew they were there for quite some time. Found this was a great hidden corner for me to stash all of my photo gear during the wedding and reception where no one would find it and mess with it.

Klarus XT2C and Klarus XT11 - playing "who's flashlight is brighter" and "whose flashlight shines further in the dark" - hey this is important stuff too!


----------



## SoCalDep

Around 9pm tonight a black bear got into the neighbor's trash can...It's the earliest we've seen a bear out and about in the neighborhood. Neighbor said he saw the bear running up the street but unknown if he left or was hanging out in some other front yard. I pulled security with my Streamlight Super Tac X and Maelstrom X7 while he cleaned up the mess.


----------



## Richub

Today I had dinner in another very dimly lit (but very good!) restaurant, so I used my E05 once again to read the card.

This time one of the waiters gave me some grief about being 'a boy scout'... 
I didn't respond at that remark at first, but when he made a second sour remark about my flashlight I just pulled out my TK35 on turbo, pointed it at the ceiling and lit up the place like daylight, and said jokingly: "Just be glad I didn't use this one the first time." :naughty:

His jaw just about hit the floor, he looked at me like I was insane, and made an even worse comment: "You gotta be retarded to be carrying flashlights with you in broad daylight." 

This time I had enough of that guy and asked to speak to the owner. 
After a good talk with the owner about what really happened and the sour remarks and insult of that waiter he started apologizing. 
I told him he didn't need to apologize, but that waiter definitively should. He agreed, and went to speak to that waiter, who came to apologize ten minutes later. By the look on his face I could tell he almost got fired over this incident.

Some people.... I still don't know if he was just having a bad day, or if he was intensely jealous of my flashlights, and couldn't keep a civilized manner about it.

Please note that the other two waiters were really friendly, the food was outstanding and the prices were very reasonable. This little incident won't keep me out of that place, the food and service are just too good for that.


----------



## Quiksilver

pretty much every day i find a use for mine ... just today, used to locate a key lost inside a piece of gym equipment...


----------



## markr6

Light: Fenix E11
Used for: Playing dentist. I won't go into the grusome details, but let's just say it's a perfect light to check out what's going on inside your mouth :sick2:


----------



## Monocrom

Richub said:


> Today I had dinner in another very dimly lit (but very good!) restaurant, so I used my E05 once again to read the card.
> 
> This time one of the waiters gave me some grief about being 'a boy scout'...
> I didn't respond at that remark at first, but when he made a second sour remark about my flashlight I just pulled out my TK35 on turbo, pointed it at the ceiling and lit up the place like daylight, and said jokingly: "Just be glad I didn't use this one the first time." :naughty:
> 
> His jaw just about hit the floor, he looked at me like I was insane, and made an even worse comment: "You gotta be retarded to be carrying flashlights with you in broad daylight."
> 
> This time I had enough of that guy and asked to speak to the owner.
> After a good talk with the owner about what really happened and the sour remarks and insult of that waiter he started apologizing.
> I told him he didn't need to apologize, but that waiter definitively should. He agreed, and went to speak to that waiter, who came to apologize ten minutes later. By the look on his face I could tell he almost got fired over this incident.
> 
> Some people.... I still don't know if he was just having a bad day, or if he was intensely jealous of my flashlights, and couldn't keep a civilized manner about it.
> 
> Please note that the other two waiters were really friendly, the food was outstanding and the prices were very reasonable. This little incident won't keep me out of that place, the food and service are just too good for that.



I'd say that waiter was just a jerk. If you work in a dimly lit restaurant, you know it. Shouldn't be surprised if a guest pulls out a flashlight. Perhaps you've eaten there before. Perhaps your eye-sight isn't the best. Those are things an intelligent waiter takes into consideration.


----------



## tam17

Packed copper foil around new LC-XML drop-in in my Solarforce L2, fed it with Jetbeam 18650 and checked out the beam for the first time.

Wow!


----------



## Monocrom

Almost forgot.

Used my Lowe's 2C Task-Force LED model to check the broken hinge on a dresser closet in the bedroom. In my other hand was an Original Leatherman tool with the Philippes screwdriver ready to go. Unfortunately it soon became clear that a quick fix just wasn't going to cut it.


----------



## fyrstormer

Larbo said:


> I used my Jetbeam TC-R1 to light up a few prop rooms and very dark walk ways in a ghost ship at the Jersey shore.


That's amazing! oo: It looks just like daytime!


----------



## fyrstormer

It's not something I did today, but the last really cool thing I did with my flashlight was go on a tour of the Smithsonian Udvar-Hazy aircraft hangar with my SO. I shined the light into the jet engines and other dark places to show her the nifty parts hidden inside. She enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## fyrstormer

AnAppleSnail said:


> Lightpainting in a basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really have many other ways to document conditions. Saying "The subfloor is falling in and a stream runs through your basement" draws skepticism. But taking pictures...


I had the strangest experience when I looked at this photo. My eye went first to the brightest spot, which appeared blinding-white at first, and then the image appeared to dim as if my eyes were adjusting after you turned the flashlight on. Never had that reaction from a photo before.


----------



## fyrstormer

Richub said:


> This time one of the waiters gave me some grief about being 'a boy scout'...
> I didn't respond at that remark at first, but when he made a second sour remark about my flashlight I just pulled out my TK35 on turbo, pointed it at the ceiling and lit up the place like daylight, and said jokingly: "Just be glad I didn't use this one the first time." :naughty:
> 
> His jaw just about hit the floor, he looked at me like I was insane, and made an even worse comment: "You gotta be retarded to be carrying flashlights with you in broad daylight."


Wow. That was remarkably tactless. Successful waiters generally don't engage in oneupmanship with their guests. Obviously you made a very strong impression and he didn't know how to react.


----------



## buds224

Had dinner at a restaurant here in Japan. Apparently we ran past regular hours, so the parking garage entrance was locked up and all lights turned off. We had to walk up the exit ramp 2 levels with a couple of blind turns. Used my ST Cycler in Medium mode with warning beacon on. I never appreciated the flood on this light until last night. On our way, we had a couple Japanese nationals following us. They commented on the light, and thanked us for lighting the way. My Jetbeam ST Cycler is definitely a keeper.


----------



## Ishango

I used my Fenix LD10 for walking the dog and carrying a PD20 as backup. I was going to have some fun with my (just about) month old Eagletac M3C4 and found out it was dead. I checked the batteries (JETBeam 18650's) and they're fine as charge. Double checked with four brand new CR123A batteries, but the light is still dead. Checked some other basic things, but still nothing. Guess I have to call in to the dealer first thing tomorrow morning (bought it locally). That was quite annoying, since it has worked perfectly before.


----------



## Sear123

Every morning I'm the first one in the factory. My keychain light comes in handy when I turn on the breakers in the electrical panels.


----------



## bnemmie

Tonight I took some friends and their dog to the beach. We had a hard time seeing the black lab when she would run off so I took my Arc AAA off my keys and clipped it to her collar. When she took off running the light would shine in every different direction and look crazy from a distance. Tons of people walking by stopped to look and laugh at this flashing point of light running up and down the beach, bounding in and out of the ocean and digging in the sand. When we got back to the car my little Arc was no worse then before we started.


----------



## Richub

As an addition to my post about that waiter: I talked to a friend about it, and he recalled having an argument about the lack of light with that waiter as well. So he'll be going to that restaurant tonight with his partner, and take his E11 with him. Just to see what happens. 
We both love Italian food, so we'll be visiting that place on a regular base in the future. 

By the way: We are both well in our 40's and have varifocal glasses to be able to read small print. Only thing is: Those varifocal lenses need quite a lot of light to function properly. Hence the use of a flashlight for reading the card. 

Just thinking: A pity I don't know any other flashaholics who live near me. Imagine 12 flashaholics going to that place, all of us whipping out our small flashlights to read the card, and seriously annoy that waiter. :naughty: 
And of course we all have a >800 lumen light with us to **** him off even further if the sour remarks come along.


----------



## Bevis

I am explorer and went for hiking and adventures so i need flashlight.


----------



## jnj1033

Samy said:


> Any how's, last night I had to deliver a package when I turned up the gate was locked and the occupants were on their back deck with music playing. Beeping the car horn, flashing the car lights or calling the customers phone didn't get their attention. So I used my SC600 to shine *over* the roof of the house and shine/flash on the trees in their backyard. That managed to get their attention.
> 
> Cheers



Reminds me of my pizza delivery days. I once delivered to a hearing-impaired gentleman. He left his front door open, but was unfortunately facing the back wall and couldn't hear. I didn't want to walk in and startle him, so I got his attention by lighting up the wall with my Brinkmanship Maxfire.

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CrazyIvan2011

Used my Alpha to walk the dog down the fields, before starting an early day shift.


----------



## GuppieXX

I used my 4Sevens Quark 123^2 Turbo-X to unlock my garage door; may be overkill, but isn't that the point sometimes.


----------



## [email protected]

*AnAppleSnail *that picturesque shot is reminiscent of an Urban Explorer cavern themed photo shoot... really nice work! :twothumbs



Today used the TK11 to locate a house address I was hunting down after dark (driving along), I hope I didn't upset the neighbours overly


----------



## Launch Mini

On the weekend:
Spelunking with a buddy. Not serious caves. Only 135m deep. To see and light up for pictures. 
Check for ghosts at campfire. It appeared to have 5 lights of its own.


----------



## Adobo

Yesterday Ive used it for design presentation..

I was doing a final presentation for corporate design branding in a meeting room that has very warm light (must be around 3000k i think)
All my yellow colours in the design got exaggerated because of the warm light, which made everyone in the room think the design was too "orangey"

Pulled out my good 'ol Fenix LD01 fired it up in mid power and pointed it on the print. Design approved and signed. 

such an odd day.


----------



## jorn

Was just down at the docks helping a guy to find out why his boat engine heats up. The plan was that i should dive under the boat and check the water inntake for the engine. But the water was so murky and dark that i barly found the valve under the boat. Couldent see anything, so i went on land and grabbed my lumintop worm. With a little help from the worm i could see the valve was full of paper tissue, no problems when i actually could see where the paper was clogged.. When i was almost finished working on the inntake, i lost my light... Had to dive 5 meters deep to get it. No problems at all for the worm


----------



## fyrstormer

Richub said:


> And of course we all have a >800 lumen light with us to **** him off even further if the sour remarks come along.


In retrospect, I think you would've gotten a better reaction from the waiter if you'd said "pardon me while I whip this out..." :devil:


----------



## fyrstormer

jorn said:


> Was just down at the docks helping a guy to find out why his boat engine heats up. The plan was that i should dive under the boat and check the water inntake for the engine. But the water was so murky and dark that i barly found the valve under the boat. Couldent see anything, so i went on land and grabbed my lumintop worm. With a little help from the worm i could see the valve was full of paper tissue, no problems when i actually could see where the paper was clogged.. When i was almost finished working on the inntake, i lost my light... Had to dive 5 meters deep to get it. No problems at all for the worm


I never did understand why boats use seawater for cooling. Doesn't that rust the inside of the engine? Why not use a normal radiator with clean coolant?


----------



## jorn

fyrstormer said:


> I never did understand why boats use seawater for cooling. Doesn't that rust the inside of the engine? Why not use a normal radiator with clean coolant?


There are 2 cooling systems. You could say its a normal radiator on the engine, but instead of using air to cool the radiator, you use a second system that uses ice cold seawater


----------



## muad

Used my 2AA LED converted Maglite to water the garden tonight; it was WAY too hot to he out there during the daylight hours, LOL.


----------



## Richub

I used my E05 during a bathroom visit at work yesterday. The light wouldn't turn on, but the bulb looked OK. Several coworkers asked for it too as they had to go.

Today an electrician will check the circuit out, as several storage rooms lost power too without apparent reason. I'll take an extra light (E15) with me today for 'bathroom duty'...


----------



## jnj1033

Used my new Fenix PD32 while approaching a dumpster diver in my dimly lit parking lot a few nights ago. I wanted to minimize any possibility of a physical altercation, so I lit him up with turbo from about 30 feet away and kept the hotspot right in his face while we talked.

He actually tried to stare back at me for the first minute or so before finally shielding his eyes. He then complained about not being able to see me, and asked me for money, to which I said no, before he finally left.

Funny thing was, I hadn't yet decided whether to keep the PD32, as it wasn't initially a need-based purchase, and I was having a hard time justifying it to myself. After that encounter, I decided I'm definitely keeping it, and I've since invested in a couple of good 18650 cells and a charger.

Sent from my phone. There are many like it, but this one is mine.


----------



## fyrstormer

jorn said:


> There are 2 cooling systems. You could say its a normal radiator on the engine, but instead of using air to cool the radiator, you use a second system that uses ice cold seawater


Oh, it uses an intercooler. Okay.


----------



## fyrstormer

jnj1033 said:


> Used my new Fenix PD32 while approaching a dumpster diver in my dimly lit parking lot a few nights ago. I wanted to minimize any possibility of a physical altercation, so I lit him up with turbo from about 30 feet away and kept the hotspot right in his face while we talked.
> 
> He actually tried to stare back at me for the first minute or so before finally shielding his eyes. He then complained about not being able to see me, and asked me for money, to which I said no, before he finally left.


I know a few people who go dumpster-diving. I've done it a few times myself. It's AMAZING the stuff people will throw away. I furnished half of my dad's workshop with furniture and fixtures people just left at the curb on garbage day, or dropped off at the local bulk-disposal center. Someone threw away a matching set of wooden chairs because they dripped some paint on them; someone else threw away an electric radiator because a kid spilled some juice on it; yet another person threw away an entire toolbox, tools still included, because...I don't even know why. I snagged a lawnmower that needed a new sparkplug and a carburetor flush. If I needed money, I'd dumpster-dive all across the land and sell my prizes at the pawn shop. And they say recycling isn't profitable.


----------



## enomosiki

I was at the midnight screening of the Dark Knight Rises with a couple of my friends. After the movie and during the credit roll, some teenager and his friends were making their way out of the theater with his cellphone LED light since the theater's lights didn't come back on. I "helped" them by unleashing a 1,100 lumen beam from my C2 in their way, something that EVERYONE in the theater, including my friends, freaked out about.


----------



## jnj1033

fyrstormer said:


> I know a few people who go dumpster-diving. I've done it a few times myself. It's AMAZING the stuff people will throw away. I furnished half of my dad's workshop with furniture and fixtures people just left at the curb on garbage day, or dropped off at the local bulk-disposal center. Someone threw away a matching set of wooden chairs because they dripped some paint on them; someone else threw away an electric radiator because a kid spilled some juice on it; yet another person threw away an entire toolbox, tools still included, because...I don't even know why. I snagged a lawnmower that needed a new sparkplug and a carburetor flush. If I needed money, I'd dumpster-dive all across the land and sell my prizes at the pawn shop. And they say recycling isn't profitable.



To be honest, I'm not bothered about dumpster diving for "stuff" or for bottles and cans to recycle. I have friends and family who have gotten some pretty nice furniture that way. Problem is, some of the cars in our lot have been broken into, and I caught one guy looking for documents last year. Because of those incidents, my neighbors and I have become a lot pickier about dumpster divers, and we tell them to leave whenever we see them.

Sent from my phone. There are many like it, but this one is mine.


----------



## tam17

Done some painting in my appartment, and my PA40W with diffuser helped with sanding the patched ceiling. When you get the right beam angle, all bumps cast massive shadows, so it's easy to spot and elliminate them


----------



## fyrstormer

jnj1033 said:


> To be honest, I'm not bothered about dumpster diving for "stuff" or for bottles and cans to recycle. I have friends and family who have gotten some pretty nice furniture that way. Problem is, some of the cars in our lot have been broken into, and I caught one guy looking for documents last year. Because of those incidents, my neighbors and I have become a lot pickier about dumpster divers, and we tell them to leave whenever we see them.


Yeah, breaking into cars is a problem.

Funny story: one guy I knew went dumpster-diving behind a drug store the day after Easter and recovered enough Easter candy to last him the rest of the year.


----------



## Richub

Last night at the time I went to bed I heard strange noises outside. A quick look outside revealed a drunk woman getting ready to throw up in my front garden. 
I lit her up with my TK35 on turbo, which shooed her off to the other side of the street where she finally threw up in a public lawn. 

If you get sick outdoors for some reason, don't mess up people's private properties but find a public bush or lawn, for effs sakes.


----------



## Monocrom

Richub said:


> Last night at the time I went to bed I heard strange noises outside. A quick look outside revealed a drunk woman getting ready to throw up in my front garden.
> I lit her up with my TK35 on turbo, which shooed her off to the other side of the street where she finally threw up in a public lawn.
> 
> If you get sick outdoors for some reason, don't mess up people's private properties but find a public bush or lawn, for effs sakes.



Remember the good old days when drunks were still considerate enough to throw up in outdoor sewer grates? When they had to pee, they'd hide behind a tree and try to be discreet instead of pissing on the wall or front door of someone's shop?


----------



## think2x

Used my L1 red to spotlight a skunk eating out of my garbage last night. I was 3 feet away and he wasn't bothered in the least and we were facing each other.


----------



## Bigpal

I spotted this guy today. It was a little fella.


*I know there's something in here*!






I gently laid the can down so they could meet each other.

*Hey, buddy*!


----------



## allyourblood

Yesterday I used my QTLC yesterday to light up I-columns in the basement of a high rise currently being built. There were lights, but they weren't bright enough for us to see our benchmarks written in black marker. The light did the job perfectly.

Today I used my T15 to hunt down a lost rod extension in the back of the work truck. No luck, but it wasn't the light's fault -- I think it just wasn't there. I also used my light to dig around in my duffel bag, but that's something I do every work day.


----------



## Monocrom

Bigpal said:


>



"Oops . . . I knew I should have turned left at Albuquerque."


----------



## enomosiki

Last weekend, in middle of the night, I was getting some water to drink in my kitchen and saw someone taking a leak in the street, just across my house. There's a restaurant bar over at the next block, and a lot of loonies surface on weekend evenings. The ******* was letting a long one out, too, so I walked over, grabbed my TN11 and shined the light at him from 20 meters away. He must've not liked it, because he waved dismissively at me. I need to get a bigger light, so when someone does that again, I'll have enough firepower to land him on his back, just for the giggles.

Here's another story. This happened two nights ago, another weekend evening. I went out for a drink with my co-workers after work, and came home quite late--a little past 3AM, if I remember correctly. I was walking up the staircase leading to the front entrance when I heard a strange noise to my right, where there is a patch of grass behind some bushes. I took out my C2 with vinh's drop-in and half-pressed the switch (McC2S 60ohm) for a nice 15 lumen beam and surveyed the area and... Nothing. Or, at least, until I heard another noise a second later. Then I backed up a few steps and began to reach for my OC spray on my belt whilst squeezing down on the switch, which, quite literally, lit up the entire house. Then, in the same direction, I heard a loud noise of something being knocked over and footsteps running away. It was probably one of the stray cats in the neighborhood. The drunk crowd across the street must have witnessed the commotion, and I heard one of them muttering something along the lines of "policia" as I went inside.


----------



## Monocrom

enomosiki said:


> Here's another story. This happened two nights ago, another weekend evening. I went out for a drink with my co-workers after work, and came home quite late--a little past 3AM, if I remember correctly. I was walking up the staircase leading to the front entrance when I heard a strange noise to my right, where there is a patch of grass behind some bushes. I took out my C2 with vinh's drop-in and half-pressed the switch (McC2S 60ohm) for a nice 15 lumen beam and surveyed the area and... Nothing. Or, at least, until I heard another noise a second later. Then I backed up a few steps and began to reach for my OC spray on my belt whilst squeezing down on the switch, which, quite literally, lit up the entire house. Then, in the same direction, I heard a loud noise of something being knocked over and footsteps running away. It was probably one of the stray cats in the neighborhood. The drunk crowd across the street must have witnessed the commotion, and I heard one of them muttering something along the lines of "policia" as I went inside.



Hate to say it, but it might have been something far more serious than just a stray cat. Had plenty of strays at my last job-site. Sometimes while patrolling at night, I'd accidentally light one of them up with my main light. Hundreds of lumens, sometimes right in their eyes by accident. They always froze up and just stared at the light. Only moving away when I lowered my light. You might have scared off a drunk hiding in the bushes, possibly up to no good.


----------



## jorn

Monocrom said:


> Hate to say it, but it might have been something far more serious than just a stray cat. Had plenty of strays at my last job-site. Sometimes while patrolling at night, I'd accidentally light one of them up with my main light. Hundreds of lumens, sometimes right in their eyes by accident. They always froze up and just stared at the light. Only moving away when I lowered my light. You might have scared off a drunk hiding in the bushes, possibly up to no good.


Yep, got a little princess of a cat. And everytime there is a catfight outside my house, i grab my light. Even fighting cats will freeze in the middle of the fight, and when i remove the light, they always slooooowly try to sneak away. You prob cant hear a running cat, they are stealthy.


----------



## enomosiki

Monocrom said:


> Hate to say it, but it might have been something far more serious than just a stray cat. Had plenty of strays at my last job-site. Sometimes while patrolling at night, I'd accidentally light one of them up with my main light. Hundreds of lumens, sometimes right in their eyes by accident. They always froze up and just stared at the light. Only moving away when I lowered my light. You might have scared off a drunk hiding in the bushes, possibly up to no good.



The thing is, I probably had the thing startled the first two times, hence the noises. The patch of grass behind the bushes isn't that large enough to fully accomodate an adult, has the house blocking it off to the left, chain link fence cordoning it off to the right, blocked off at the end with really high wooden fence, and with myself at the only pathway in. If there was indeed a guy getting the hell out of Dodge by jumping over to the right, I'd have seen it, or heard some sort of struggling if he had tried to climb over the 8' fence towards the back. If he tried to rush past me, well, let's just say that I was pretty pissed off that night and was in a _very_ punchy mood.


----------



## Monocrom

enomosiki said:


> The thing is, I probably had the thing startled the first two times, hence the noises. The patch of grass behind the bushes isn't that large enough to fully accomodate an adult, has the house blocking it off to the left, chain link fence cordoning it off to the right, blocked off at the end with really high wooden fence, and with myself at the only pathway in. If there was indeed a guy getting the hell out of Dodge by jumping over to the right, I'd have seen it, or heard some sort of struggling if he had tried to climb over the 8' fence towards the back. If he tried to rush past me, well, let's just say that I was pretty pissed off that night and was in a _very_ punchy mood.



Good to know. I thought the bush was much bigger than that.


----------



## PackersNation

I plan on using my D25LC2 tonight to light the way after the Angels beat the Royals.


----------



## enomosiki

I just remembered something that happened a while ago, involving a road rage at night time.

So, one evening, with my mother riding shotgun, I was driving along a boulevard with two lanes on each side. I came upon an intersection with a turning lane on the left and straight lane on the right. And, from about a car's length behind the intersection on the straight lane, there just had to be someone double parked, without any signal lights but people going in and out of the vehicle the entire time I've had the vehicle spotted. There were two cars ahead of me, apart from the double parked one, each of them occupying both lanes. I stood behind the double parked vehicle for a bit, thinking that he would wise up by the time the signal changed, but to no avail. So, I did what anyone would've done; I changed over to the next lane, got next to him, slightly wedged in front of him and into the straight lane, with my right turn signal on to show him that I'm going to pass him.

So, the light turned green, and the cars ahead of me proceeded, followed by me. I successfully switched over to the straight lane and started the drive when I heard really obnoxious honking behind me. I looked in the rear view mirror and, sure enough, it was that double parked idiot, except that now he was tailgating me with a couple of feet to spare between our bumpers, all the while honking and flashing his high beams.

That went on for a few seconds until I finally decided that I've had enough. I was EDC'ing the TN11 on the left side of my belt. I grabbed it with my right hand, pointed it back without evening turning my head and hit the switch on full power. It must've been a shocking experience for him, since I saw that he IMMEDIATELY backed off and turned into the next street.


----------



## TORCH_BOY

Bigpal said:


> I spotted this guy today. It was a little fella.
> 
> 
> Great shot, :thumbsup:
> 
> *I know there's something in here*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gently laid the can down so they could meet each other.
> 
> *Hey, buddy*!


----------



## GForGeep

Woke up this morning at 3am to take a shower and walked face-first into a spiderweb on my way to the bathroom. Took out my RRT0 XML, so as not to wake up my wife or kids, to look for the dang spider and found him on the ceiling. I then proceeded to use my flashlight to locate my scissors which I used to cut off all of said-spider's legs. I hate spiders and I'm sorry in advance too all spider lovers out there, but that has got to be one of the worst ways to start your morning just getting out of bed (not counting a life threatening emergency).


----------



## Bullzeyebill

GForGeep said:


> I then proceeded to use my flashlight to locate my scissors which I used to cut off all of said-spider's legs.



Sort of gross. :thumbsdow


----------



## Cataract

Bullzeyebill said:


> Sort of gross. :thumbsdow



+1. I'm not a spider fan, but I keep some around because they get rid of the other insects. I do get rid of one every now and then when they become too invasive, but I don't make them suffer like that... I just end it real quick.


----------



## tam17

E05 was my work light today while changing a door lock cylinder. Floody, neutral 27lm is just right for the job.

BTW, killing spiders is considered bad karma round here


----------



## Launch Mini

GForGeep said:


> Woke up this morning at 3am to take a shower and walked face-first into a spiderweb on my way to the bathroom. Took out my RRT0 XML, so as not to wake up my wife or kids, to look for the dang spider and found him on the ceiling. I then proceeded to use my flashlight to locate my scissors which I used to cut off all of said-spider's legs. I hate spiders and I'm sorry in advance too all spider lovers out there, but that has got to be one of the worst ways to start your morning just getting out of bed (not counting a life threatening emergency).




Having your legs, all 8 of them cut off, is not a fun way for his day to start either


----------



## jnj1033

GForGeep said:


> Woke up this morning at 3am to take a shower and walked face-first into a spiderweb on my way to the bathroom. Took out my RRT0 XML, so as not to wake up my wife or kids, to look for the dang spider and found him on the ceiling. I then proceeded to use my flashlight to locate my scissors which I used to cut off all of said-spider's legs. I hate spiders and I'm sorry in advance too all spider lovers out there, but that has got to be one of the worst ways to start your morning just getting out of bed (not counting a life threatening emergency).



Edit: Picture fail. Never mind. 

Sent from my phone. There are many like it, but this one is mine.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I was working at a job site last night when an automated generator test kicked in. This caused all of the lights to go out for 30 seconds. Luckily I had my PD30 in my pocket and I had the room illuminated again in less than three seconds.


----------



## Monocrom

Launch Mini said:


> Having your legs, all 8 of them cut off, is not a fun way for his day to start either



Pull a leg off a spider, and the leg will still try to walk . . . as if it's still attached to a body. Not sure if cutting the legs off has the same effect. Anyway, it's a spider. If it's really big and in the way, then just squish it.

I hate mosquitoes, but I don't go ripping the needle-like stinger right off its face.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

I think we can move away from the spider, and get back on topic. That member has got the message.

Bill


----------



## nathan225

well today I went tubing on a river and swiming and it is a long ways so I was not going to go without edcing at least one light so I thought what light would be the best to put in a situation like that and would survive so after thinking about all my lights I decided that the fenix eo1 would get the call was not sure what would happen going swiming with it but I was very happy with it worked fine and I even used it under water to just see if it would work and of course it did and not a drop of water got inside so I am very happy with it I love those little lights


----------



## Monocrom

Pulled my 2AA Enercell side-switch mounted light out of the old BOB. Tested it to see if it was working properly. All good.


----------



## Burgess

nathan225 said:


> well today I went tubing on a river and swiming and it is a long ways so I was not going to go without edcing at least one light so I thought what light would be the best to put in a situation like that and would survive so after thinking about all my lights I decided that the fenix eo1 would get the call was not sure what would happen going swiming with it but I was very happy with it worked fine and I even used it under water to just see if it would work and of course it did and not a drop of water got inside so I am very happy with it I love those little lights





I'd hate to hafta' Diagram *THAT* sentence ! ! !


_


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Burgess said:


> I'd hate to hafta' Diagram *THAT* sentence ! ! !
> 
> 
> _



LOL, me too. I'd correct nathan225, but he's so darned genuinely enthusiastic; sounding like a boni-fide Flashaholic. Now, should I have used a semicolon or not? A little help here!! :laughing:

Bill


----------



## ScottFree

Used a couple of Surefires during a Airsoft day with some colleagues at work. Two of the guys I know at my work place had managed to wrangle 20 of us including me to a outing at their local Airsoft site. 

Most of the matches were 'blackout' matches inside a multi-storey building they use for CQB. Essentially each team were given airsoft rifles (HK G36C's) with weaponlights and pistols. We would then divide into Red Or Blue with two five-man teams on each side and go to the staging areas inside the building. Then the lights were turned off and the fun would begin. For most of the time I decided to be point man so I used a G2ZX combatlight with a pistol and gave a G2X Tactical to the other point man. 

I think after about the first five minutes no-one was really interested in scoring.


----------



## TweakMDS

Bullzeyebill said:


> LOL, me too. I'd correct nathan225, but he's so darned genuinely enthusiastic; sounding like a boni-fide Flashaholic. Now, should I have used a semicolon or not? A little help here!! :laughing:
> 
> Bill



Apologies in advance for the off-topic, but since you ask for help  
http://theoatmeal.com/comics/semicolon


----------



## tam17

Grabbed the last Fenix LD01 R4 (30% discount) from a hunting store that's clearing Solarforce and Fenix brands & switching completely to LED Lenser. Good luck with your business, guys! <grin> Solved a minor issue and played with it all morning.

Cheers


----------



## anjari_br

I used my fenix e05 to illuminate the elevator shaft of my building, where a technician in elevators
was going through a wire to the internal circuit cameras. Had 3 people there: the technician
elevators, with a headlight (without batteries), the doorman of the building with a flashlight (no
batteries) and the electronics technician (lighting with the cellphone). When I saw the scene, I used my fenix e05 to illuminate the site. "Wow," was what they said. Then used the Fenix ​​PD20 to increase
lights it, when they needed more light. Amazing how people who work in low illumination does not have adequate equipment for the job...:shrug:


----------



## hawk45

To hunt down a mouse..


----------



## revjacob

I used my recently bought Fenix TK35 to look for another flashlight (a generic brand) so that I can finally throw it away. :laughing:


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Today I was outnumbered. Really outnumbered. Just me and my gun against three crack shots armed to the teeth. It was dark. It was smokey. There was loud music playing. But luckily I had my Firstlight tomahawk!

The game was Star Command (Like Quasar or Lazer Tag - large dark auditorium with obstacles and smoke and loud music - great) - I was alone against three nine year olds - my son and his friends. Obviously it was going to be me against the Horde of trigger happy kids.

After about ten minutes of being slaughtered, I decided to test out the various strobes on the light - basic defensive strobe was very good at disorientating them long enough until I could shoot them all and continue to their base for a goal (Shooting incapacitates them for twenty seconds) Then later in the game I put on the attention strobe and left it pointing at an empty corridor - this strobe flashes white green and red in a repeating pattern. I discovered this would make them fire at the flashlight and not at me as I polished them off again. 

They soon saw through these methods, but at least they proved these modes may have a purpose in a little light combat.

BTW they scored 5700 against my 30,000. Life is sweet.

Downer is it cost me for the game and ice cream smoothies afterwards, but that's what Dads are for!

Good Saturday fun with torches in darkened rooms.


----------



## buds224

revjacob said:


> I used my recently bought Fenix TK35 to look for another flashlight (a generic brand) so that I can finally throw it away. :laughing:


:thumbsup:


----------



## buds224

This is lame, but I used my Nitecore SENS CR to light up the toaster oven so I could see and get my morning toast at just the right toast level.


----------



## fvansalemor

Torn down 31 under desk computers, boxed them up, moved them two miles to their new home and set them up. Cough cough cough in the dust


----------



## Xacto

Nyctophiliac said:


> [...]The game was Star Command (Like Quasar or Lazer Tag - large dark auditorium with obstacles and smoke and loud music - great) - I was alone against three nine year olds - my son and his friends. Obviously it was going to be me against the Horde of trigger happy kids.



Great post, reminds me of a missed opportunity back in 1994 in the Trocadero center.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Zuriel

Finding my way to the stairs upon waking up, and because it's Sunday, just playing with it


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Xacto said:


> Great post, reminds me of a missed opportunity back in 1994 in the Trocadero center.
> 
> Cheers
> Thorsten



If you mean the Trocadero centre in Piccadilly Circus in London, then that's the place!


----------



## ScottFree

Nyctophiliac said:


> Today I was outnumbered. Really outnumbered. Just me and my gun against three crack shots armed to the teeth. It was dark. It was smokey. There was loud music playing. But luckily I had my Firstlight tomahawk!
> 
> The game was Star Command (Like Quasar or Lazer Tag - large dark auditorium with obstacles and smoke and loud music - great) - I was alone against three nine year olds - my son and his friends. Obviously it was going to be me against the Horde of trigger happy kids.
> 
> After about ten minutes of being slaughtered, I decided to test out the various strobes on the light - basic defensive strobe was very good at disorientating them long enough until I could shoot them all and continue to their base for a goal (Shooting incapacitates them for twenty seconds) Then later in the game I put on the attention strobe and left it pointing at an empty corridor - this strobe flashes white green and red in a repeating pattern. I discovered this would make them fire at the flashlight and not at me as I polished them off again.
> 
> They soon saw through these methods, but at least they proved these modes may have a purpose in a little light combat.
> 
> BTW they scored 5700 against my 30,000. Life is sweet.
> 
> Downer is it cost me for the game and ice cream smoothies afterwards, but that's what Dads are for!
> 
> Good Saturday fun with torches in darkened rooms.



In the spirit of this year's Olympics I would like to offer this quote. Slightly modified of course.

"The most important thing in Star Command is not winning, but taking part. The essential thin in life is not conquering, but fighting well


----------



## ruskythegreat

I used a SSC P7 to see under the bath while trying to work out why it wasn't draining. I would have used my Maglite AA if my 3 1/2 year old hadn't ripped the emitter off & damaged the reflector. :hairpull:

And the bath still doesn't drain properly!


----------



## YAK-28

took the wife and one of her friends to a free outdoor modern dance performance in a local park last night. walking back to the car after the performance,
i had chance/excuse to use my new ld41 to help light our way back to the minivan. along the way we seemed to gather a number of tag alongs. i'm suprised that
i saw quite a few small lights reading their programs, but not many bigger/more useful lights helping them back to their cars through a very dimly light park
and parking lot. walking back we approached 3 car backing towards each other, with many people shouting for them to stop. i brought up the light and quickly
swept it across the 3 cars and they all stopped with no damage. next week there is another performance, this one is in a civil war era graveyard. last year i took
my tk70 to help get back to the minivan.


----------



## Barefootone

*JUST SAYIN..... What did you use your flashlight for today?*

JUST SAYIN....

I wanted to tell relate how well my my original Mule (Nickel plated aluminum?) performed under water last night :wow:. I know Don always says his lights are not under water lights, but can withstand brief submersions. 
My wife and I were at my daughters yesterday for a birthday party for my Granddaughter. They have a in ground pool and we were swimming in the dark so we turned the underwater flood light on, but it blew as we turned it on. Long story short we changed the flood lamp in the underwater housing with the help of my Mule. I held the Msuperlativeule underwater while my son-in-law took the light housing out of the wall. It probably took us 15 minutes of underwater work to get the job done and the Mule saved the day. The large area of illumination the Mule provided gave us a very good work area under water. The Mule performed flawlessly and never lost it’s integrity underwater. I opened the Mule and did find a few very small drops of water so I have left it apart to air dry, albeit the Mule still turns on just fine. 
So I just have to say bravo the Mule saved the day and this was the very first time I employed one of Don's lights to an underwater task. I just had to share this with you all.
The integrity of Don's lights is superlative and they perform above and beyond IMHO.


----------



## nativecajun

*Re: JUST SAYIN..... What did you use your flashlight for today?*

My Kershaw OD1 Flipper is getting stiff. Was looking at it but needed a little more light to see inside to check out the workings. My Old but 100% reliable Quark Mini CR2


----------



## inspirit

light up my way home in pitch dark


----------



## Lee1959

Used the headlamp to crawl under and fix a leak on the master bath tub.


----------



## Richub

Used my TK41 on medium to hunt down a mosquito that kept buzzing around my head last night. 

After I spotted it, I was able to catch it between the wall and the head of my TK41, switching the TK41 to turbo for 5 seconds then did the job. 
I dunno if that little bugger was rare or well done afterwards, but it sure stopped it buzzing around my head. 

Earlier that night me and my TK41 helped a neighbor look for a lost set of keys in a field. 
There were 3 more people searching there already using small $5 3x 5 mm Nichia LED lights. I was surprised how well these cheap lights actually perform at short distances. 
Turning on that TK41 on turbo allowed me to swoop around the field in no-time but we never found those keys... That TK41 sure impressed those other people though.


----------



## [email protected]

My L1 was carried as my EDC today to satisfy a primal urge to have a sentimental object in close proximity... sad eh? 



I love this little light :rock:


----------



## OCD

While out of town for a wedding this weekend, a storm blew in Saturday afternoon as my in-laws and I (4 kids, 8 adults) were eating lunch in the hotel lobby. The lights flickered 3-4 times and finally went out. The emergency lights kicked on, but they didn't offer much light (although truth be told, we were sitting near a large picture window that offered a good deal of outside light). I pulled out my HDS 200, clicked it on high and lit up the lobby as we finished eating and my brother-in-law pulled out his Preon 1 that my wife and I gave him for his b-day this past March. We had less than an hour before we had to leave for the wedding, so we all made the trip up the 3 flights of stairs to our rooms with the first stop being my room, where I got one of my 3 extra lights (I always carry 2 on me, so I had a total of 5) and gave my Quark 2xAA Turbo to my mother-in-law to finish getting ready. No one else seemed interested in using the other 2 - my RRT-0 and my EagleTac P100C2).

Once in my room, I switched out the raised button for the flat and put a water bottle cap on my HDS, set it on the soap holder in the shower and proceeded to take my shower. I then shaved using the same set up. The wife used the RRT-0 periodically in the room.

I had all of these in a small back pack along with spare batteries (10 primary 123's, 3 RCR123's, 6 L91's and 3 Duraloop AAA's) for all 5 lights along with a few other essentials. They were making fun of what I called my "man bag" earlier in the trip, but not once the lights went out! Finally some vindication!

Edit:

Right after the lights went out and I switched on my light, a family came into the lobby to wait out the storm and the lady mentioned how smart it was that I had a light and asked if I always carry a flashlight. I said yes and my wife chimed in "TWO". The lady said how smart and handy that was and then asked if i always carry a pocket knife as well. I replied "two" which she again mentioned how much more handy that was. She said the only thing more handy would be a screwdriver to which I told her one of my knives is a multi-tool... so I have that and pliers. My wife then spoke up to say "don't encourage him"!


----------



## Ishango

I actually didn't use my light, however as I was just walking the dog in the park (road is across the water) I heard someone yelling loudly and aggressively and I heard the noise of someone running really fast on the side of the road. I saw another guy getting into a car and drive off. It seemed like someone had provoked the guy running and got away (judging by the difficult to hear yelling after the other guy drove off). As I had stopped and calmly observed what was happening I noticed my hand had slid down to my Olight T20 clipped to my right front jeans pocket in case I needed it.

Always sort of amazes me how calm I can stay when I see/hear something happening and then just observe and assert the situation.

Edit: I did however use my Thrunite Ti on low when coming back into the house after the walk to not awaken my girlfriend.


----------



## MarceloAbath

I used my fenix E21 to find a pen that fell inside the car.


----------



## recycledelectrons

I used my DealExtreme WF-502B with a MCE drop-in to notice the water leak under my sink.


----------



## yliu

This just happened minutes before I am typing this. 

I was at home with my family doing the usual routine. Just a few minutes after I got out of the shower, the power went out. 

Needless to say, I took out my flashlight arsenal, and chose the Fenix TK45. I set it on high, then just left it on the desk tail standing. It easily illuminated the whole living room easily 

Although I was lucky that the power didn't went out while I was in the shower. So from now on, I'll keep a light in the bathroom as well


----------



## tam17

Used my d-c-fixed Fenix LD15 (High mode) to light the way in front of a 4-seater pedal quad that we rented this evening on the promenade near the Danube river. Brother-in-law's 6 years old kid operated the light with a great pride. Great fun!


----------



## nathan225

well last night we went to medieval times and I used my HDS 170 on lowest mode to read things during the show with out disturbing anyone


----------



## ninemm

Used my little Olight i3 keychain light to look behind a server rack today.

Also, what's the deal with some dude having the #1 post in this thread above mine? He wasn't even a member when the thread was started yet his post date is 2008! haha

Hello again CPF


----------



## bandit2443

Had to shut the power off at work to disconnect some large UPS systems. Used my Fenix PD32 to illuminate the job.


----------



## Monocrom

That was way back when there was a glitch on all of CPF that caused later posts to appear above earlier ones. 

We had a little bit of fun with the glitch. But yeah, that was a long time ago.


----------



## enomosiki

I used my TN11S to fix the door at a hair salon that I frequent.

I know the owner well, and she had a problem with the entrance door, which had an internal pneumatic door closer that wasn't closing the door all the way. There were two screws at the top door frame that needed to be adjusted for the mechanism to work properly, but because the screws were located inside the door frame and the angle of sunlight shining, it was impossible to properly look at them. A straight driver and TN11S on full power solved everything.


----------



## Burgess

Used my ZebraLight H51fw headlamp,
while installing a new (bigger) hard disk drive in my PC.
Worked incredibly well !
:twothumbs

Long Gone are the days when i had to struggle and swear,
because i had to use 1 hand to hold the flashlight !
Or my mouth !


Also let me see several years of accumulated DUST 
behind it, and inside the case.


_


----------



## Teobaldo

Burgess said:


> Also let me see several years of accumulated DUST
> behind it, and inside the case.
> 
> 
> _




It is the normal thing, to me also the same thing happens me when I do some updating.

Two nights ago, my smaller brother and I we rise us to the ceiling to repair some leaks. I passed him the Fenix PD20 and I used the Sunwayman V11R (both with its corresponding headband). My brother asked me if there was not problems in which him to fall water or clay to the PD20, to which I responded not, that was done for that. We were stopped in the rain, with wind and working. Both flashlights functioned well. The worse thing was that, when we finish, stopped to rain :hairpull:


----------



## Cataract

Went to lost river boulder caves last week. I still can't believe I was the only onw who brought a flashlight (well, 5 flashlights + 2 headlamps). Everyone commented I had the right idea. Great place to have fun with flashlights during daytime, but you need a good 200 lumens+ to make a real difference in some places.

Also spotted a black bear and chased him off, but that story deserves its own thread when I get the chance.


----------



## bushmattster

Used my lights last night to show a friend and turn him to the light side. It worked, he ordered a TK15 and a PD32. I'm suprised how hard it has been to turn the normals.


----------



## enomosiki

I was driving back at night from hanging out with my buddies, when I stopped at a red light at a busy intersection and noticed that there were three kids across the street. Two of them were arguing over a bicycle, when one of them grabbed a black trash bag, literally the size of their upper body, from a big pile on the sidewalk for collection, and started *SWINGING* that thing around.

Not only is such an act disgusting, I was pretty certain that those kids sure as hell won't clean up the mess in the event that bag burst and sprayed trash everywhere.

I hit them with a couple of bursts of strobe from my TN11S, which instantly grabbed the attention of not only the kids but everyone nearby, and yelled at them, "_Get the hell out of here, NOW!"_

Problem solved.


----------



## Ishango

Not today, but last week. I received one of the ordered Sipik SK68 clones I ordered after a tip from another flashaholic. I was looking at it, but somehow was not impressed with this one (have another one in the mail). My brother-in-law was here to help with some furniture moving. I showed it to him and he was impressed. He asked me questions about my hobby and I showed him several of my great lights. I offered him to take the clone, or even better a Fenix E11. He chose the Sipik clone and played with it several times when it became darker. I might even have lit a spark there


----------



## HaileStorm

Used mine at the beach while walking along the shore

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nathan225

well we where playing base ball today . and the ball got lost in some bushes and . so I used my quark mini to help look for the ball never did find it though


----------



## ABTOMAT

Fired up my new toy as a test and lit up every tree on the street.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

I did this with my E1B at work today....


----------



## Ishango

Today I received my new Fenix E21 as I wanted to see what the follow-up of the E20 would be like. I gave away my second Fenix E11 to my brother-in-law. He had my other light, but also wanted a backup light and wanted to keep a crappy light for that. My girlfriend was over there and said I would have something better for him. He refused, since he got a light from me just last week.

I also put my Maglite XL100 up on Facebook to give away to a friend. I lost my interest in it with all my other and better quality lights. Since it is still a nice light for non-flashaholics and in fairly mint condition I decided to give it away. Now I just need to wait for someone to take it from my hands


----------



## Monocrom

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I did this with my E1B at work today....


----------



## enomosiki

A wild RACOON appears!
Go! ENOMOSIKI!
What will ENOMOSIKI do? FIGHT / BAG / POKEMON / RUN
BAG -> TN11S
ENOMOSIKI used TN11S!
RACOON is stunned!
RACOON is too stunned to move...
FIGHT -> ROAR
ENOMOSIKI used ROAR! It's super effective!
RACOON got away...

True story.


----------



## tam17

enomosiki said:


> A wild RACOON appears!
> Go! ENOMOSIKI!
> What will ENOMOSIKI do? FIGHT / BAG / POKEMON / RUN
> BAG -> TN11S
> ENOMOSIKI used TN11S!
> RACOON is stunned!
> RACOON is too stunned to move...
> FIGHT -> ROAR
> ENOMOSIKI used ROAR! It's super effective!
> RACOON got away...
> 
> True story.



Poor critter must be recovering from a PTSD after this encounter, LOL

Used my E05 to help fix a roll shutter at my mother-in-law's appartment. Shutter was stuck in closed position and room lighting was crap. Good lighting = half of the job done.

Cheers


----------



## Overclocker

Used my quark x AA to check on the tiny markings on some very small tantalum capacitors just an hour ago


----------



## andrewmac

Used my Kroma so as not to blind my wife when looking for the remote in the bed....


----------



## Ishango

Update from my last post. I decided to throw in my older Maglite LED 2AA as well after I've received my Maglite Pro a few weeks back. Two friends of mine asked to receive the lights. So it's done.

But then my nephew dropped in a line if he could get one to use for his work (he is employed as LEO) and has to pay for a flashlight himself. So this got me to rethink my current collection. I was not ready to give something else away just yet (although quite a good collection, I use and like each and every light I own). I had been thinking of replacing my older version (2008) T10 with the newer 2010 version for a while, because I just love that light. Used, but in great condition, this is a great present.

So I went to the outdoor store next door close by and bought it. I now offered my "old" T10 to him and when I called to tell him he was really happy to hear as he had been discussing buying a good light with coworkers just last week to carry on their duty belt. When I have some spare cash around his birthday I'll remember it, but for now this is going to be a great present.

I also offered my help when he would need advice for himself or his colleaegues to buy something, because since I started collecting and joined CPF I've learned a lot about flashlights, batteries, LEDs, switch types and much much more. lovecpf


----------



## bobbar

Used my preon 2 to hook up a wii behind the tv. Its hot dont run our lights during the day


----------



## tam17

Fixed some blown fuses. E05 again. Cheers

This message was sent from my old Compaq notebook using Firefox 3.6


----------



## Empire

Used my microtech XM-L Raider light to have something to think about
GO MICROTECH LIGHTS


----------



## SDM44

Used my LD01 today with a chapstick cap on it, and sat it on top of one of the servers in our cage. It really helped light up the entire area inside the cage when I had to install some new server racks in the cage to slide new servers in.

Nice mini lantern with a 14500 in it, but it sure was hot to touch when I was finished


----------



## SDM44

Oh... one other thing I find that my 2000 lumen TM11 works great for, that I use on a daily basis.... shining the light on my chocolate colored hardwood floors in search of pesky spiders crawling around in my rooms!

My floors are so dark that you couldn't see anything there unless you got down on the ground or shined a light over the area. And with a powerful light, you can really see some details (including scratches). It sounds overkill with that much light, but it really brightens everything up to where we can see a spider right away (I hate spiders so they all got to go!)

It's been a fun thing my son & I do almost every night. He uses my SC600, while I use my TM11.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my Trustfire SSC P7 to find a poorly marked building in a dimly lit area at night. That light has some pretty good throw and it saved me from a lot of needless searching.


----------



## radioactive_man

Used my Photon Proton Pro UV to cure some UV activated glue/filler. It's much more effective than the $2 UV fauxton that comes with the glue.


----------



## funzel

I have a Gerber Infinity Ultra in my golf bag. Used it on the #18 to make our way back to the club house. We lost 2 balls though. Wished I had a thrower.


----------



## HotWire

I use one of my flashlights this evening to look for and kill black widow spiders in my backyard. I do that about once a week.


----------



## PackersNation

HotWire said:


> I use one of my flashlights this evening to look for and kill black widow spiders in my backyard. I do that about once a week.



I hate those and the brown recluse as well. I have one on the mailbox. Prescription- quick blast from BC40 and raid, simutanoeusly. It will see life flash before it and be doused.


----------



## pyro1son

Used my Fenix LD20 last night to change the wheel on my mother-in-laws car after driving half an hour to rescue her from a puncture in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## Empire

pyro1son said:


> Used my Fenix LD20 last night to change the wheel on my mother-in-laws car after driving half an hour to rescue her from a puncher in the middle of nowhere!


Puncher?
As in spike strip?, Big black dude who punches people?  , Hole puncher at her office?


----------



## Empire

Used my light to test out a new reflector for a 5mm led


----------



## pyro1son

OK so i can't spell! But it has been changed to make you happy!


----------



## pyro1son

Just used my MiX6 Ti to find the source of a fuel leak on a friends car!


----------



## allan d

Killing spiders on the lanai tonight.


----------



## Monocrom

Swapped out the two C-cells in my Lowe's Task Force light couple of nights ago. (Main light in the kitchen.)

Should have done it much sooner. Forgot how good the side-spill is on fresh batteries.


----------



## JustG

Forgot to water the tomatoes earlier today, used the SC600 to light my path out to the plants.


----------



## Cody Jansen

Heard animal noises outside my window coming from outside in the back yard. Grabbed my 123^2 R5 and in max mode I saw it was 2 skunks. Ran down the stairs and got the pellet gun and shot at the one that had not run under the deck. I thought I had hit it but it did not spray like the others my dad and I have gotten so I waited about 10 minutes then grabbed my bc40 for more throw and saw that I had gotten it. That brings the total to 3 for me and 2 for my dad. This was by far the biggest one yet.


----------



## redaudi

Use my EDC ultrafire every night at work for building checks. Bright mode is nice for chucking light across the armory.


----------



## tech25

I used my zebralight H51fw on strobe as a warning light for my bicycle.


----------



## gravelmonkey

The usual Fenix LD20 spider and dirt spotting on dark wooden flooring and the unusual: Roof (including light fittings) has been removed from the showers for maintenance, I looped my Zebralight H51c around the showerhead for enough light to spot potential invading insects and/or frogs!

GM


----------



## yowzer

Last week I was at the Burning Man festival out in the middle of a very dusty Nevada desert. I volunteer with the emergency medical department there, driving around at night trying to find ill and injured people. The tight beam of my LX2 was outstanding at punching through the dust to look for signs and people. The reflectored lights I brought just cause a wall of glare; the TIR ones (Also had a Fenix E11) actually penetrated. I love this light.


----------



## str8edge

Every night I take my dog out on a leash before going to bed. It is always dark and having a light allows me to see other critters by their eye reflections and also lets me signal to cars that we are out.
last night my dog acted very interested in something when we first went out. About a month ago we came across a raccoon and sweeping with the light I wanted to avoid any raccoon that might be close by.


----------



## jamesmtl514

I went over to my friends place, he was watering his new grass and needed to move the sprinklers, out comes the mule on high, lights up the whole backyard in warm light. It wasn't enough to see how far the sprinklers were hitting so i pulled out my C2 with new M2 head and M61, instant daylight wherever it was needed. 
The M61 feels very cool tinted after issuing a warm tint light.


----------



## Richub

I'm about to 'win' a bet over who owns the brightest flashlight this evening... His Maglite LED 3D vs my Fenix TK35 isn't much of a bet though. 

I repeatedly told that guy that he will lose the bet, but he kept claiming that I'm full of s*** about my flashlight being brighter than his revered Maglite. 
He even put 20 euros on the bet, that's gonna be some easy money for me. LOL :hahaha:
A mutual friend will be the judge.

By the time I won the bet it'll be time for a late snack, which I'll pay for using that bet money. That will settle any bad moods over that bet, I'm sure.


----------



## Ishango

Richub said:


> I'm about to 'win' a bet over who owns the brightest flashlight this evening... His Maglite LED 3D vs my Fenix TK35 isn't much of a bet though.
> 
> I repeatedly told that guy that he will lose the bet, but he kept claiming that I'm full of s*** about my flashlight being brighter than his revered Maglite.
> He even put 20 euros on the bet, that's gonna be some easy money for me. LOL :hahaha:
> A mutual friend will be the judge.
> 
> By the time I won the bet it'll be time for a late snack, which I'll pay for using that bet money. That will settle any bad moods over that bet, I'm sure.



Go easy on your friend there, be sure to use only the medium mode :naughty: Then when he realizes he just lost the bet, switch it into turbo mode to take away the last little bit of remaining pride for his revered Maglite 3D (unless your friend secretly is among us and has modded his light into a monster light, that would give you a bit of a pleasant surprise) :twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom

Like a lamb being led to the slaughter. That guy has no clue his wallet is about to get lighter.


----------



## Richub

Well, I just won that bet. (Of course) :naughty:

We waited until it got dark, and then he pulled out his Maglite (with Cree LED), turned it on and said: Beat that! 
I pulled out my TK35, which made him grin at the size of it, turned it on on High, and the grinning stopped and his jaw dropped. Bet already won by me then, LOL.

Then I asked him to turn his light to max since mine wasn't on max yet. He just glared at me, saying: "You got to be effing joking..?"
At that point I switched to turbo, and his jaw just hit the floor. 

He was a fair loser, and immediately handed me the 20 euros. I took the money, sniffed at it, and said it smelled like pizza. 
He got the message, laughed out loud, and ordered 2 king size pizza's. These pizza's tasted darn good with a couple of beers.  

He still couldn't believe the brightness of that TK35, and spent some time at his netbook browsing for information about the latest LED flashlights. I think we got a new flashaholic now.


----------



## GunnarGG

Monocrom said:


> Like a lamb being led to the slaughter. That guy has no clue his wallet is about to get lighter.



And those 20 euro he lost on the bet is nothing here.
It's about those hundreds (thousands?) he now has to spend on lights, batteries and chargers.
And they are talking about knives also on CPF. And... and...


----------



## Monocrom

LOL

Very true!


----------



## mvyrmnd

I used my flashlight to take this beamshot


----------



## jamesmtl514

my power went out on saturday night, my friends didn't really feel like going out, so I had a a little fun with my flashlights.

I was using my warm tint mule to navigate the house, it really lasts forever on low and illuminated the entire room. 
I quickly got bored of that. I pulled out my *C3 with M91W*, aimed it at the ceiling, and WHOA instant daylight. 
Then i got to thinking, if one light does that, *what would happen if I turned on the 20 others that I have?*
So out came my..*M6 MN60, M4 nailbender, C2 M61, several P60, 9P P91, 6P P90 (2xIMR), 3P M31W, E1B, Mule, A2L E1e x 2, E2E...*


The room quickly heated up and it was so bright it hurt my eyes.


----------



## Cataract

jamesmtl514 said:


> my power went out on saturday night, my friends didn't really feel like going out, so I had a a little fun with my flashlights.
> 
> I was using my warm tint mule to navigate the house, it really lasts forever on low and illuminated the entire room.
> I quickly got bored of that. I pulled out my *C3 with M91W*, aimed it at the ceiling, and WHOA instant daylight.
> Then i got to thinking, if one light does that, *what would happen if I turned on the 20 others that I have?*
> So out came my..*M6 MN60, M4 nailbender, C2 M61, several P60, 9P P91, 6P P90 (2xIMR), 3P M31W, E1B, Mule, A2L E1e x 2, E2E...*
> 
> 
> The room quickly heated up and it was so bright it hurt my eyes.



 I normally stop turning flashlights on after 5 or 6. Then I run to close the curtains as I'm sure I've got the neighborhood's attention.

I used my H502d most of the weekend to sew some protective covers (I really call it a flashlight sock) for some of my lights so I can pocket a few of them and avoid scratches.


----------



## reppans

Busted my teenager on kitchen duty last night... claimed he wiped off the granite countertops. Laid my light on its side and it made little mountains of all the crumbs left on the countertop. 

Not a good way to introduce another enthusiast into the fold, however.


----------



## tam17

Used my E01 as a makeshift nail file. One more use of this Swiss Army Knife of flashlights (besides raising up my notebook for better cooling in summer) 

Cheers


----------



## interloper

To find our cat behind the water softener hiding from flooring contractors.

James


----------



## radioactive_man

Used my LX2 to collect tinder for a fire. I went into the forest after dark in order to practice my bushcraft skills. It has been raining a lot for last few days, and a flashlight comes in darn handy when collecting tinder in a dark, damp forest. Birch bark and a fire steel got things going.


----------



## Cataract

Used my M11R neutral to take out the trash and do a little more polishing on the clear coat touch-up I had to do on my car's trunk (friggin rock flew right over the whole car, but obviously had to hit some part of it.)


----------



## TEEJ

I don't think I used any flashlights today. (Monday)


----------



## Daremoon

Surefire Backup, chasing the cat out of the bedroom at 3a so I could at least sleep.


----------



## Richub

Used my TK15 to check the corners and dark places in my house for dead mice... I put some mouse poison around to kill those annoying critters who found their way in my home. 
Didn't find any. (yet)


----------



## jamesmtl514

Used my M31W in my C2 (Primary + spacer ) to scan for raccoons when i took out the trash.
Also found and removed 3 spiders on my car.


----------



## iron potato

One of the two storey, terraced house nearby was on fire, I was awaken by the siren from fire engine.

Without any delay, I grabbed my Apex 5T6 NW & walk to the area, hoping to provide any aid that needs flood of lights (it was around 2AM in the morning/ midnight)

Two fire engines were there & some fire fighters were rushing in with hoses thru an alley to cover the back of the house, while another team with articulating booms cover front part & roof area.

After I saw some fire-fighters equipped with small 2AA & single 18650 thrower light, without any delay, I switched on High to provide an area lighting.

I heard on of them were yelling "oi ! come closer & provide light on second floor window & roof !" (in Hokkien dialect) "OK ! Coming" I stand further in.

Fire were blazing out from the roof, some fire fighters charged thru the backdoor & continue to fight the fire from below. It was a fiercesome one.

Just when I shone back & forth at the alley for them to sort out & connecting additional hoses, I heard them yelling again "oi ! light ! shine shine!" quickly I reacted.

After around an hour plus, fire were under control, thick smoke were around the area, luckily a tad of wind blew it away, while continue I stand there.

At one time, I heard some were talking about flashlight behind me, "eh, u switch off your flashlight, (clicked off) u see, his flashlight provide a whole bunch of lights"

Then he walk by & take a peek on my flashlight "Looks like 5 leds, 5 leds right ?" he asked, "Yes, it was 5 leds" I answered politely.

"You have been provide area lightning since we started to fight this fire, your flashlight is really good!" I think he means runtime.

"okay okay, done done, pack up pack up over" captain were talking thru talkies, continue I shone at the alley for them to pack up, roll back the hoses, water splitter connector etc.

Two of them tap my shoulder, one of them said "hey buddy, thanks ya, good flashlight u have there, to have area lights really help in this alley, in this time"

So glad that I can provide a little help, but compared with those brave souls, they're really the unnamed heroes, which come to my respect.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Had the driver's side low and high beam go out on my work truck tonight, 700 cu ft walk-in Freightliner. I was on a dark road with no street lights. The moon was just a tiny crescent. Felt that I could use a little more firepower, so I thought I'd try out my JetBeam PA-10 (with IMR 14500) outside the window to make up for the one headlight. I think this light was brighter than the passenger side light! Drove that way for 1-2 miles, and then with adequate street lighting, I turned it off. That's a first for me...


----------



## 2000xlt

Is he going to upgrade to a fenix now?


Richub said:


> Well, I just won that bet. (Of course) :naughty:
> 
> We waited until it got dark, and then he pulled out his Maglite (with Cree LED), turned it on and said: Beat that!
> I pulled out my TK35, which made him grin at the size of it, turned it on on High, and the grinning stopped and his jaw dropped. Bet already won by me then, LOL.
> 
> Then I asked him to turn his light to max since mine wasn't on max yet. He just glared at me, saying: "You got to be effing joking..?"
> At that point I switched to turbo, and his jaw just hit the floor.
> 
> He was a fair loser, and immediately handed me the 20 euros. I took the money, sniffed at it, and said it smelled like pizza.
> He got the message, laughed out loud, and ordered 2 king size pizza's. These pizza's tasted darn good with a couple of beers.
> 
> He still couldn't believe the brightness of that TK35, and spent some time at his netbook browsing for information about the latest LED flashlights. I think we got a new flashaholic now.


----------



## Richub

2000xlt said:


> Is he going to upgrade to a fenix now?



Indeed, he ordered a Fenix TK35, and an LD10 for everyday use..


----------



## bushmattster

Just finished installing a new garbage disposal with my Etac D25a Ti clicky lighting the way.


----------



## acura tech

Found a oil leak coming out the axle seal







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funzel

Checked a chimney with a mirror and my SF G2X pro.


----------



## bullriderfxxx

3d cell maglite led i used it in my back yard to see any deer in the food plot


----------



## strat81

Lighted my way through the backyard to swap out fuel containers for the generator.


----------



## crawdad62

Used my new Etac D25C Ti clicky that I just got today to do what I do pretty much everyday with one flashlight or another... Used it to find the light switch in the barn so I could button it up for the night.


----------



## f22shift

Really great story. I enjoyed it. 


iron potato said:


> One of the two storey, terraced house nearby was on fire, I was awaken by the siren from fire engine.
> 
> Without any delay, I grabbed my Apex 5T6 NW & walk to the area, hoping to provide any aid that needs flood of lights (it was around 2AM in the morning/ midnight)
> 
> Two fire engines were there & some fire fighters were rushing in with hoses thru an alley to cover the back of the house, while another team with articulating booms cover front part & roof area.
> 
> After I saw some fire-fighters equipped with small 2AA & single 18650 thrower light, without any delay, I switched on High to provide an area lighting.
> 
> I heard on of them were yelling "oi ! come closer & provide light on second floor window & roof !" (in Hokkien dialect) "OK ! Coming" I stand further in.
> 
> Fire were blazing out from the roof, some fire fighters charged thru the backdoor & continue to fight the fire from below. It was a fiercesome one.
> 
> Just when I shone back & forth at the alley for them to sort out & connecting additional hoses, I heard them yelling again "oi ! light ! shine shine!" quickly I reacted.
> 
> After around an hour plus, fire were under control, thick smoke were around the area, luckily a tad of wind blew it away, while continue I stand there.
> 
> At one time, I heard some were talking about flashlight behind me, "eh, u switch off your flashlight, (clicked off) u see, his flashlight provide a whole bunch of lights"
> 
> Then he walk by & take a peek on my flashlight "Looks like 5 leds, 5 leds right ?" he asked, "Yes, it was 5 leds" I answered politely.
> 
> "You have been provide area lightning since we started to fight this fire, your flashlight is really good!" I think he means runtime.
> 
> "okay okay, done done, pack up pack up over" captain were talking thru talkies, continue I shone at the alley for them to pack up, roll back the hoses, water splitter connector etc.
> 
> Two of them tap my shoulder, one of them said "hey buddy, thanks ya, good flashlight u have there, to have area lights really help in this alley, in this time"
> 
> So glad that I can provide a little help, but compared with those brave souls, they're really the unnamed heroes, which come to my respect.


----------



## bushmattster

Installed a new ceiling fan in the living room last night. Waited until it got dark so I could use my Haiku and QP2A Pro. Bounced them off the ceiling either side of the fan. I was really bored last night.


----------



## jamesmtl514

I was over at my parents for supper, dad was bbqing in the dark, flames were shooting up and i pulled out my trusty warm mule, lit up the whole grill, with perfect color rendition we were able to tell when the meat was ready.


----------



## Novan3

I scared off a fat raccoon sniffing around the backyard lawn table. This thing was morbidly obese or pregnant, it waddled away like a fat kid served vegetables.


----------



## strat81

Used it to search for a tiny spring and detent that launched themselves out of the trigger assembly of my Redhawk.


----------



## Illum

Used a 9P to illuminate a spider 1AM this morning as I proceed to throw bits of vegetation on to its web and observe how to can pull it off, toss it away, and mend its web. 
gotta love 17500s  I need to find a beam shaper for the 9P though


----------



## Novan3

Used it to play flashlight version of peek-a-boo with my cat on 500 lm mode.


----------



## Mkline

Used my g2 to illuminate the "tent" my daughter and I made with chairs and a sheet.


----------



## ericjohn

My new Mini Maglite Pro...First I was messing around outside with it. Then I figured out why the modem/wireless router (it's a single device) kept falling off my desk. Most of the ethernet cable was stuck under the desk and gave my aforementioned device no play room. I rerouted it and now I will see if it still falls.


----------



## ericjohn

Novan3 said:


> I scared off a fat raccoon sniffing around the backyard lawn table. This thing was morbidly obese or pregnant, it waddled away like a fat kid served vegetables.






I am a fat kid (grown up kid) and I like vegetables.


----------



## Novan3

ericjohn said:


> I am a fat kid (grown up kid) and I like vegetables.



Touche. 

I respectfully retract that analogy.


----------



## ericjohn

strat81 said:


> Lighted my way through the backyard to swap out fuel containers for the generator.



are yall without power?


----------



## strat81

ericjohn said:


> are yall without power?



No, I just rotate the fuel out every six months so it's fresh.


----------



## glowrdr

I need to get my order in for my first Surefire - trying to wait until this weekend, but I may just get it. Needed it twice last night, had to use the Viridian and a Enegizer 1W LED that my wife picked up somewhere along the line. Newly planted grass (about a week ago, it's about 1" tall) - had 2 rabbits frolicking around in it. Lit them up and they left.

Then about an hour later, hear little noises (scratching almost?). Cat and dog both sleeping. I've found 2 mice in the last week at my place, and it's been years since I've had any signs before this. Tis the season though, so the wife and I went looking for the source. Never did find it.


----------



## reppans

Had a plumber over looking at various repair work I needed done. Pulled out my EDC QAAX on a 14500 and used low and medium (3/20) lumens to point things out in the nooks and crannies. At some point, I guess he wanted more light and said he was going get his "good" flashlight out of the truck, which turned out to be a Maglite 3xD 130 lm LED baseball batt, which he put in his front pocket between uses causing him to limp around. 

Thought about clicking my Quark up to high 115 lms to match his Maglite, or Turbo 400 lumens to crush his Maglite, but then thought that might only result in a higher bill to me. So we just used the baseball bat and struggled to position it in the tighter spots as it kept getting stuck between corners, floorboards and 2x4s. 

Oh well, show off opportunity lost with my weeny light.


----------



## mallit

used it to put my dogs in their kennel for the night.
Its like running a back yard "obstacle" course avoiding their doggy droppings scattered around the place


----------



## Ishango

I always use my lights when walking the dog at night. I usually play a bit with my lights as well. I received my Eagletac D25C Clicky XM-L last night and I was simply amazed by it's brightness. I expected it to be one my brightest lights, but turning it on I was completely blown away. On sight it even seems brighter than my TK12 although a bit floodier. It's a great light and I like the UI.


----------



## enomosiki

Prevented someone from taking an unauthorized photo of me.

- "Can I take a picture of you?"
- "No."
*she takes out her phone and points it at me anyway*
*take out my TN11S and blast the phone with it*
*laugh when she complains how the resulting picture is just a white screen*


----------



## Cataract

Nothing... why?


----------



## wheelsoffreedom76

To see in the neighbors creepy cellar to relight the water heater.

Sent from my SPH-D600 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewmac

Used my surefire kroma to find the tv remote last night(didn't wake the wife)....


----------



## eclipse13

Enomosiki, why was some random person trying to take a picture of you?

At my softball game, someone on the opponent's team had a bug fly into their ear. My life goes to try and help. She comes back promptly and says, "none of them have a flashlight," as she rolls her eyes and grabs her Surefire G2L that I gave to her a few years ago from her purse. I just looked around and said, "that's right, that is my wife everyone!"


----------



## SuLyMaN

Just used my flashlight quark x aa tactical on high to locate and hunt down a big lizard in my kitchen. Now going to use moonlight mode for the night

Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ishango

Saturday evening we were visiting my mother-in-law. She lives near a lake surrounded by a (bicycle) path and forest with the complete area being unlit. There was a bit of moonlight, but the trees and plants were pretty dense in some spots, so visibility was next to nothing. My girlfriend and I went out walking the dog there and I used my Fenix PD30 and Eagletac D25C (XM-L Clicky) to light the way and look around the area. We first used the paths through the forest and both lights are great for this purpose. Especially the D25C is a small sized light with a lot of output and (for me) a very nice throw vs. flood balance. I also used it to scan one larger open area since my gf thought she heard or saw someone. Turned out to be nothing, but it was great to finally see the throw of these lights (normally I live in the city and in my country most forests are forbidden to access after sunset). We went back over the bicycle path and I used the PD30 on a lower mode to let some cyclists know we were walking there and make our white dog clearly visible.


----------



## kamote-fries

I used my e15 on low mode to check on my buddy's lip after he got a head butt during catch wrestling training. Both upper and lower lip got busted.


----------



## LGT

While responding to a car hit pole, I got some good use from my Thrunite Catapult V2 to check that the wires on adjacent poles were still secured. Zebralight H51w HL for close up hands on work on my hardhat and my HDS 200 rotary for everything inbetween. A very good night for a flashaholic.


----------



## Monocrom

During this past weekend, I went upstate to visit the home of my best friend's wife's mothers' house. They were visiting her from out-of-state, and I was invited. Considering I had seen the happy couple once in the last 3 years, I definitely wanted to go. All three of them love me, and I had gotten along great with her step-dad before he passed away from Cancer. (Wish you were still here, George.)

At night, I moved about the house to the bathroom with the light from my original Nitecore EZ AA model, or my freebie Lighthound coin-cell light. Both performed well. (Though if I'm completely honest, I have a bunch of the freebie Lighthound lights that died on me unexpectedly after being stored away for over a year.)


----------



## timokimm

I live in a nice subdivision, had a strange car sitting in front of my house for a while, then another car pulled up.
They are parked in such a way that they are basically blocking our road and are right next to my mini-van parked out in the street. Finally I get my torch and walk out to see if they need help, or just need to get lost.
As I'm going out this girl is walking around the back of the car. 
I turned on my light and blasted her in the face with it, while asking if they needed help. She said no they were leaving and were sorry...
Felt goooood!


----------



## tam17

timokimm said:


> I turned on my light and blasted her in the face with it, while asking if they needed help. She said no they were leaving and were sorry... *Felt goooood!*


----------



## Zephrus

The most common thing is when I walk my German Shepherd around the lake at night. He also likes to chase the beam spot from some of the smaller "zoom" lights.


----------



## Monocrom

tam17 said:


>



Most likely felt good scaring off a bunch of teens who were up to no good.


----------



## OCD

While at work I heard my co-worker curse under his breath and looked over to see him looking around on the floor. I asked him what he dropped and he said "...a tiny screw." He was working a a computer and dropped one the cover screws. I asked him what it looked like and he picked up another one and said "like this." I grabbed my HDS out of my holster, fired it up on high and put down on the carpet. After a few quick scans back and forth, I saw something shiny close to him. As I was going to ask what it was, he leaned down and picked up the screw. Then he said "that's a good light".


----------



## Kitchen Panda

The other evening, used my Illuminati keyring light to help someone remove stitches (finally had to change the battery after this - but it's been a year). And today, used the same keyring light to simulate an arc flash on a SEL 751 protection relay during a demonstration.


----------



## jamesmtl514

My Surefire backup with defender tail took yet another beating at the office today. First time i used it to break some drywall, i needed a bigger opening to pass some wires.

I also broke of a wall cover plate. Didn't have my flathead screwdriver on me and need to get wires into that opening.

Yay sf!


----------



## grayhighh

NICE!!!



jamesmtl514 said:


> My Surefire backup with defender tail took yet another beating at the office today. First time i used it to break some drywall, i needed a bigger opening to pass some wires.
> 
> I also broke of a wall cover plate. Didn't have my flathead screwdriver on me and need to get wires into that opening.
> 
> Yay sf!




Today, my flashlights task was easy. My keyring light tried to find the keyhole for me.


----------



## Cataract

Last night someone buzzed my appartment (ground level) around 11:40 p.m. I had left the living room window slightly open (with a bar to stop it from opening more and make a loud noise if someone tried), so I got up from bed, took my IFE2 on very low to protect my toes and go investigate stealthily. I definitely wasn't expecting anyone and try to never answer if I am not - especially at night. There was some guy at the front door who disappeared for about a minute and came back and rang again before leaving soon after. I then saw a car pull out of the parking lot, drive across to the parking on the other side of the building. I went to look in the back, but nothing. A few minutes later I heard talking in front, so I went back to the living room window and saw some guy walk by while talking on the phone. What made this one strange is that he was looking straight at my window. Right about when he got to the parking lot, the car left in a hurry. The timing makes it look like he could have scared the weird driver away because I doubt he had time to get in the car and I didn't hear any car doors. Whatever it was, I was ready with hundreds of lumens in one hand and a two-handed sword in the other. Don't mess with a flashaholic because you don't know what other weird stuff they collect  I stood watch for another 15 minutes before locking everything and going back to bed.


----------



## Borad

Used my Fenix E05 to photograph the inside of a wall through a small hole. I'm glad I got an AAA floodlight. This was for a project where I have to hide coaxial cable because my computer crashed, my modem wouldn't work with my new computer, my ISP gave me a hard time, and I switched to a cable modem requiring cables all over the walls. This is the first time I'm posting since the crash and I'm afraid to look up how long ago it was. Still not finished with all of this...


----------



## Echo63

I have stopped paying attention to what I use my EDC lights for
i don't even consciously use them, they just seem to appear in my hand when I need them (I love having a good Kydex holster for my EDC, it's easier to replace It in the holster than it is to put it down somewhere)

I did use my M4 to play with one of my Cats though - he is a bit dense, and loves chasing any tightly collimated spot of light (finally a use for Maglites !) 

(you know your a flashaholic if - your cat recognizes the sound of a Maxabeam being docked onto its battery pack, and comes running to see if your going to play with him)


----------



## beach honda

My lights have become an extension of my body, working autonomously to light the way at whichever volume and distance is required for the task at hand. Constantly using variable output low lows and low output red lighting to check on the baby at night or for water/restroom visits.


----------



## grayhighh

Chris,

Many people says that red light is one of the best choice for night use. I got a Milky U2 Creechur which have 1 red XP-E in the center and 6 XP-E bright white at the side. But seems like my eyes dosent like red really much. Trying to get used to the red now otherwise i'll just go with my old method - nichia with lowlow mode(moon light mode).



beach honda said:


> My lights have become an extension of my body, working autonomously to light the way at whichever volume and distance is required for the task at hand. Constantly using variable output low lows and low output red lighting to check on the baby at night or for water/restroom visits.


----------



## beach honda

Cary,

i use my 18650 powered 85Tr red low for my dedicated constant on bedside nightlight. Runs forever.
For navigating around the rest of the house, it's the ultra low of the RRT-01, the soft floody low of the Preon p0, or my beloved T1A. 

I am saving up for Milky to mod my T1A to high CRI. (Gonna be a while) and I would love to find one of those red Surefire L1 that run FOREVER on a near dead battery. (Any idea where I might find one?  )

Currently I'm modding a novatac 170T to Nichia 219. We shall see how it turns out. THANKS DAN!!!!


----------



## jamesmtl514

I used my mule to light up a server rack. The crazy wide beam is perfect for close work. The warm tint makes it feel like I'm holding a 40W Incan bulb.

I also use it on low for midnight house navigation.
The red from A2L works very well also


----------



## nathan225

well last night was was the company dinner where I work. and this year they decided to have it out side near lake ' so there was some one there who had a pretty powerful led light and everyone was amazed by how bright it was and one person was telling me about what a nice light they had . you should seen their faces when I pulled out my quark mini with rc cr123 in it . and I even ended up giving out the foursevens wed site to some people who said that they would like to have one


----------



## Cataract

Last monday we had a power cut for about a half hour. The power company had warned us a few days ahead, but I had totally forgotten. The power went out while I was in the kitchen, but I had my V11R neutral in my pocket so I had light within a few seconds. I tailstood it on medium mode (~60 lumens with a runtime of only 10 hours) while I took care of the dishes and a few house chores. FLASHAHOLISM RULES!


----------



## Cody Jansen

Used a quark 123^2 to take a look under a deck to see if the support structure was rotten. Turned on the light and noticed that the batteries were low because it would not go to max mode. Today I did not bring a spare set of batteries either. Guess it was the classic if you don't have it you need it situation.


----------



## silenttim

The pilot light went out on my hot water heater and I used my 9p to find where to relight the pilot. 

FYI, before turning the burner back on, move your face away from the access gate.....

*oww*


----------



## buds224

This past weekend, we took a trip to Harajuku, Japan. The place was elbow to elbow crowded from Train station to 5 blocks of shopping center. Me and my daughter got separated from my Wife and our son. Through the sea of bodies, I managed to spot them about a block away. Yelling did not work, waving my arms in the air didn't work. I used my Eagletac D25C mini's strobe and got her attention. Probably the only time Strobe has been useful for me. =O)


----------



## Richub

The last days I had to use my E05 three times to illuminate a toilet/bathroom because the bulb blew, in three different houses.  
One of the bathroom doors had a small milky glass window, and the oldest son of my friend saw the light of my E05 and asked where that light was coming from. He was truly amazed at this E05 and ordered one almost on the spot. 

Lately my trusty TK15 started it's bike-light duty again, as it gets dark pretty early these days.

Impressing cops with my TK35 is still easy here, and fun to do too. 
Last week the local police held a big traffic check near my house, and I watched it for a while from a small distance. 

As I stood there, I saw a cop drop his pencil, and he couldn't see where it was because of the darkness. I pulled out my TK35, set it to medium and lit up the area at his feet. He quickly picked up his pencil and made a nice remark about my light. 
After I showed him the full turbo power on a nearby bush, he was really impressed. At that time, one of the drivers who got pulled over became quite aggressive, and I left. 

I don't want to see people get aggressive for no apparent reason when I don't have to...


----------



## Lee1959

Used the Terralux 80 for vehicle inspections this morning and the old version Stylus pro for my paperwork, also used my Fenix L0PSE to load my truck at home before leaving this morning at 5AM.


----------



## david57strat

The lighting in the garage is terrible, so I used an Olight M20-X to light up the engine of Dad's minivan, which wouldn't start.


----------



## Tracker II

I go out every night and shine our 3 acre property to see what's up. Tonight I saw a pair of eyes peering out of a dwarf apple tree by our driveway. Getting closer, I could see that there was a half grown opossum clinging to a branch in this little 8' tree! I ran in and got my wife and son and we all got a big kick out of it.

Oh, and I lit it up with a Malkoff MD2 with Hi/Low Ring.


----------



## Launch Mini

Used my haiku to open a beer bottle. Not a twist off.


----------



## domx

Bigmac_79 said:


> Put the diffuser wand on my Xeno E03 and hung it over the food table at out campfire all night last night. Lit the area like a champ, but on low it was low enough to maintain a good campfire atmosphere. Also got several comments on how cool it looked .


Used my Klarus MI x5 to find pen that dropped under my desk. It's very dark under there and this AAAA (4A) battery powered flashlight is always on my keyring.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Launch Mini said:


> Used my haiku to open a beer bottle. Not a twist off.



seems legit.


----------



## jorn

Helped a guy getting some floating line out of his prop on his boat. 100$ for a 5 min job is not that bad Used the solarforce l2t to help me see. Pretty dark under a boat, and i dident want to get entangeled under there in the floating line (im freediving)  Good lightning can be good safety


----------



## Larbo

Last night was a night time corn maze adventure, my L35 and TN11 sure got attention.


----------



## tallyram

My friend and I were on our way to our favorite fishing hole when his truck started making a loud noise. It sounded like the noise was coming from the front brakes, so I used my Jetbeam RRT-01 to get a good look at the brakes. Never found the problem.


----------



## AnAppleSnail

Does this count? On a long drive back home, a tractor-trailer was sliding across both lanes on I-85. After hanging back at a safe distance and assuming that he was too tired to drive, I flashed high-beams at him to nudge him back awake (While an idiot SUV driver slooooowly passed at the speed limit). I then safely passed him and went on my way, and I hope he made it to a safe exit.

Having a new-ish car for the first time in my life, with projector halogens and other nice features helps me see better at night...and hopefully keep a trucker driving too many hours on the road long enough to sleep.


----------



## DrewDT

Used it last night at Lego Land during their Halloween festivities "Brick-or-Treat", there is surprisingly very little lighting in that park. We couldn't see their other exhibits without an assist from my EC1.


----------



## remat457

Today? I walk my dog at twilight and don't get back into dark. I know the trails so don't need a light (usually) but I do need my flashlight to scoop the poop.


----------



## Tma

remat457 said:


> Today? I walk my dog at twilight and don't get back into dark. I know the trails so don't need a light (usually) but I do need my flashlight to scoop the poop.


Did the same
used my surefire fury
love it, it is the best flashlight


----------



## Cataract

remat457 said:


> Today? I walk my dog at twilight and don't get back into dark. I know the trails so don't need a light (usually) but I do need my flashlight to scoop the poop.



Eeewww.... I use a bag


----------



## Dubois

Had a guy come around to check on my gas and electricity meters. They are in a dark hall, in an even darker cupboard. He pulled out some horrible, dying, incandescent light. "Allow me" I said, and reached for the Balder SE-1 on top of the cupboards (running with a 14500 cell). "Geez" he said (or a word to that effect). I told him it was one of my less bright torches, and he gave me a funny look, and left.


----------



## SuLyMaN

Quark X aa2 tactical on high as room illumination to help keep temperature down and get a nice lighting


----------



## BudK

To put this food on (in?) the smoker at 3:00 am . (yawn)




[/IMG]


----------



## Pretbek

BudK said:


> To put this food on (in?) the smoker at 3:00 am . (yawn)
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




_Where_ exactly in Southern New Jersey are you? And do I bring my own fork and knife?  


I used my ZL H502d to illuminate some rapid prototyped parts that I needed to spray-paint to the correct color. The painting needed to be done in the one corner of the shop where the overhead lamp died.  
EDC light to the rescue!


----------



## JohnnyBravo

While roller skating w/ my daughters today, someone thought they saw some wet red drops of liquid on the floor and was wondering if it was blood. Since there wasn't enough light on that part of the rink floor, I pulled out my Olight i1 and cranked it up to full, 180 lumens. Sure enough, we spotted several red droplets. Either blood or maybe red candied syrup that a kid maybe dribbled. A worker there cleaned it up; and no one crashed because of it...


----------



## Cactus Jack

I used my Ultra Fire C8 to get the mail & check the back gate for black widows


----------



## pwhite87

Used the Klarus XT11 to read the fine print and model numbers on my fathers winter tires in the garage today. I forgot just how atrocious the lighting in our garage is. Also, (I'm sure the seasoned veterans on this forum will appreciate) we had a family friend who is a licensed HVAC technician come by to diagnose a recurring problem with our furnace. It's located in a storage room downstairs and the lighting in there is similiar to the garage. Well he couldn't see well and the "primalight" that he had in his tool bag was shorting out and he kept having to tap it so I offered my XT11, he clicks, and WHOAH!!! After around 10 seconds he said it hurt his eyes and pointed it to the bottom of the furnace using the spill. I mentioned the smaller button and he was tickled pink at a multi-mode flashlight. It was only my fourth or fifth time giving my light to someone who was in dire need. It was like a drug(if thats what drugs make you feel like) and I can only imagine the countless incidents others on this forum have experienced with the usefulness of an EDC.


----------



## Ishango

The bathroom light broke tonight after the shops have been closed. My girlfriend used my Maglite Pro and I will use one of my EDC lights (today it's my LD10 and D25C) to use the bathroom. In the morning I get up early before sunrise, so I will need another light to take a shower.


----------



## Richub

As I recently suspected I might have mice in my house, I bought some poison last week and put it in several tactical places around the house.

This morning I took my E11 to look around if I could find any dead mice lying around. Well, I found 4 of them. :sick2: 
I'll spread some more poison around today...


----------



## Samy

I had to help an aircon guy at work today in the ceiling. He had an old mini mag light in a custom leather holster and an old half flat dolphin light. He was struggling to see anything with those 2 lights so I grabbed my 4Sevens Quark 2xAA XML and lit up the whole ceiling space. I said he should get a decent LED light. He said he usually has LEDLenser flashlights but they keep breaking.

Cheers


----------



## tam17

I left my Tikka XP headlamp in a bike taillight config (red filter-diffuser & plastic clip), so I had to bring Fenix LD15 for a trip to the basement of my appartment building. Took some stuff I won't be needing this winter to the storage area. Most of the light bulbs were blown. Heavy steel dors, thick concrete walls and structures, miles of various piping and cables, mildew and spider webs everywhere... Post-apocalyptic and chilling place :sick2:


----------



## sir isaac fig newton

i have a coleman 6 cell AA flashlight got as a b-day present. i think my brother got it at wal-mart. the thing feels cheap but surprisingly works pretty well. i live on a butte in colorado and heard a bunch of howling earlier tonight. didn't want to go to my bug out bag and get the good flashlight so i reached for the one in the kitchen drawer. the light lit up the butte, which is a couple hundred feet away and i saw a whole group or coyotes running. it is a full moon, or close to it, but the light let me see these beautiful animals even better. i have never really used this flashlight much before, but i will definitely use it more in the future. man it's bright.


----------



## Quiksilver

Dubois said:


> Had a guy come around to check on my gas and electricity meters. They are in a dark hall, in an even darker cupboard. He pulled out some horrible, dying, incandescent light. "Allow me" I said, and reached for the Balder SE-1 on top of the cupboards (running with a 14500 cell). "Geez" he said (or a word to that effect). I told him it was one of my less bright torches, and he gave me a funny look, and left.



I can confirm, I was the meter technician. I was disappointed that a flashaholic broke the first rule of flashaholism.


----------



## Samy

Matchbox 20 and INXS were playing together live here last night and my wife and i went to see them. When we arrived it was pitch black and we couldn't see the seat numbers while trying to find our seat. I used my Sunwayman V10A on it's lowest setting up close to see the numbers. The guy behind us said to me "your flashlight is very dim, time for a new battery!" i just chuckled - it had a fresh AW14500 in it and ready to blast 500 lumens with a twist of the magnetic ring if required  

BTW, Matchbox 20 and INXS are awesome live 

cheers


----------



## jamesbeat

Used my cheap little AAA flashlight to demonstrate to a customer that a single AAA can power a very bright light.

I'm on Long Island, and everybody is panic buying because of the hurricane. I work in a store that carries batteries, but we sold out of D cells days ago, and so did all of the other stores in the area, and all of our suppliers.
A customer was pretty rude to me when I quipped that we still had plenty of AAA's in stock, and informed me that only sh***y flashlights used AAA's.

I quickly put him right on that by shining my little light straight into his eyes.

I would never normally do this, but he was extremely rude, and raised his voice to me a couple of times, saying stuff like 'what kind of store doesn't have D batteries?!' and saying 'b******t!' when I tried to explain to him that all of the wholesalers were out of D cells too.

I nearly asked him what kind of idiot waits until a hurricane is a couple of hours away before realizing that they might need a few batteries, but decided against it


----------



## SuLyMaN

quark x tactical on high for about 1hour as room illumination instead of normal cfc tubes to keep temp down
low modes to walk around house to get stuffs done and not wake wife and will keep low mode till morning as nightlamp

Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T45

Took my modified D2, a Surefire 6P with a M2 Ribbed head, Malkoff M61LL for the light engine, for a walk around the neighborhood and spotted some deer walking through the woods. Then spotted a couple of young raccoons in the trash bin by my apartment.


----------



## Cataract

Quiksilver said:


> I can confirm, I was the meter technician. I was disappointed that a flashaholic broke the first rule of flashaholism.



??? I must have missed something in the 4 years I've been reading the forum: what's the first rule? (I bet I'm biting into something here...)


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> ??? I must have missed something in the 4 years I've been reading the forum: what's the first rule? (I bet I'm biting into something here...)



First Rule: Have *a* flashlight on you.


----------



## tjswarbrick

Saturday night:

P20C2MKII as strobe light for dancing;
Groovy! for checking on sausage BBQ;
Neutral Ti D25c Clicky and Neutral Tactical Quark x123 on moolight for "mood" lighting;
Preon2 and Neutral Preon2 on Strobe for "spooky" lighting. 

Halloween parties are fun. We did a haunted house this year.

I really feel for those of you who need your lights for emergencies right now, and realize how fortunate I am.


----------



## ABTOMAT

Just got back from watching the waves at the beach. Had my E1L and my Hellfighter with me. Waves weren't too impressive, but so much mist was in the air even the HF didn't have much throw.


----------



## Closet_Flashaholic

Used my zebra headlight while repairing a broken gutter on my house last night, during pouring rain, the night before Sandy was due to hit. Sandy is roaring outside right now. I knew there was a reason that every flashlight that I purchase must be at least IPX8. It sure was needed this time around. 

PS - how can the word "flashlight" be triggered as a misspelling in the editor, especially on this forum?


----------



## LightCrazy

Keeping an eye on the woods behind the house. Wind is strong and thre are some pretty tall trees out there.


----------



## LightCrazy

Hey jamesbeat- the guy was probably mad because the last store he was in was out of milk, bread and water. :laughing:


----------



## Ishango

This past weekend I used my SC51w, Eagletac D25C and PD30 outside a lot. We spent a weekend with my family in a rented holiday appartment on an island. The infrastructure on the island has a lot more light pollution than the city I usually live in. On one hand that made for some pretty sights, on the other hand it was very dark outside when walking the dogs at night.

My Thrunite Ti in firefly mode was used as a bedside light for reading and making sure my SO didn't wake up if I had to get up.

It was raining and very windy out there, but compared to the other side of the ocean it was just a minor storm (compared to Sandy it was hardly anything).


----------



## Launch Mini

Well I had to use it to scare off a cougar ( mountain lion).
At 2:50 am monday morning, we were asleep at the cabin. Was woken by the scream of a cougar on our back deck. About 4 feet from where we sleep.
I knew they were in the area, but have never heard one scream.
All I can say, is it goes right to your bones.
So, after the dogs were secure, I grabbed my SPY, slammed the bedroom door tight, and started looking out the window for the beast.
Luckily the slamming of the door scared it away. Nothing to be seen.
However, about 2 hours later the dogs needed to pee. SO armed with my light, a hatchet & still shaking, we went out the door for a quick doggie pee & back in. Never seen the dogs so nervous.


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> First Rule: Have *a* flashlight on you.



I agree if you're not at home, but at home it should suffice to at least know where to grab a light from. That's being harsh on the poor guy


----------



## jamesbeat

LightCrazy said:


> Hey jamesbeat- the guy was probably mad because the last store he was in was out of milk, bread and water. :laughing:




Probably, but that's no excuse to be rude. I think he was also attempting to be menacing, but I'm not easily menaced 

More normal usage of flashlights:

Went into the backyard last night at about 11pm to check the scary tree. The tree is scary because it's in the perfect position to crash down into my bedroom, and it was swaying a worrying amount during the worst of the winds.
I was delighted at how well my 1xAA Trustfire S-A2 lit the thing up. I have better Li-ion flashlights, but I was reserving them in case of a power cut because they have more useful (ie low) modes.
I gained new respect for my cheapo Chinese light (with its XP-C led!) because it lit that tree up surprisingly well from a nice safe distance, easily well enough to verify that no large branches were broken and it still seemed firmly rooted in the ground.

In fact, I was so pleased with my 'new' toy that I carried it today, and used it to light my way to the bathroom at work when the power went out.
Once I was safely seated )) I turned off the light to see just how dark it was in there.
The bathroom is down a corridor with a couple of turns and no windows, so it was so dark that I literally couldn't see my hand in front of my face.
I firmly believe that there was no way I would have safely made it to the bathroom, used the toilet and washed my hands without a flashlight, so being a flashaholic probably saved me from pooping in my pants


----------



## Cataract

Tried to locate the reason I had a flat last night. Couldn't see the nail because it was near the inner wall. Now my high performance tire with only 1 season on it only has a plug (too close to the wall for a patch) :mecry:


----------



## fcfsquareknot

Been out of power due to Hurricane Sandy. Used my mag 3C and diamondback headlamp to add fuel to my generator every hour and 15 minutes in the storm. Power just restored today.


----------



## OCD

While at the brother-in-laws, my nephew decided he wanted to play with his trucks in the dirt after getting back from trick-or-treating. I took quite a few lights with me anticipating the kids needing some to trick-or-treat with. I took my Icon Rogue AA and hung it by its lanyard from the tree limb over where my nephews was playing. He was quite impressed (albeit he's only 4!) Worst thing about the whole deal...he made me play too!


----------



## Mr_Black

What haven't I used my flashlights for today? With the power out in our area, all of my lights have been getting a great workout. My general kitchen light has been an old Solarforce with lantern head and two 18650's. I can remove the extender and power it with two primary 123's if necessary. I also use my Quark MiNiAAx2, various Quarks and Fenix LD20 in the kitchen during meals or meal prep. I use my Quark MiniAA's, Preons, Fenix E01 and Fenix LD01 for general room lighting when. Most of my high output lights have stayed unused for general use. The exception has been my Quark TurboX which has been my go to light during my calls with the emergency squad. Most homes in the are don't have power so its up to us to light up homes when we respond to medical emergencies. I find that the TurboX is pretty awesome for that use. I usually take the TurboX and stick it between couch cushions so that I get a nice ceiling bounce that lights up the whole room as I do the assessment. On the way to and from the hospital, the extra throw of the TurboX is also extremely useful as a spotlight for spotting road hazards such as downed trees and low hanging wires. I've been lucky since our squad has had power restored and I can go down there to charge all of my batteries.


----------



## HaileStorm

It's 8pm here and being the doofus that I am, I decided to take my son's high speed rc for a spin with him outside. 

Since it was dark, I had this awfully bright idea and taped my Klarus XT2C to his truck's roof acting as a headlight. Speeding along at around 30-40kph, I accidentally went over a rock and the car flipped over 5-6 times in which after a couple of flips, ripped the tape of the truck and thus throwing the light off and giving it a nasty road rash... Sigh... Lesson learned? Don't get any ridiculously bright ideas after a few beers. =p


----------



## Echo63

i used my EDC Sunwayman to light paint a sculpture i was photographing.

and i am about to use my Minimus Vision to go and change headlight bulbs in my wifes car.


----------



## oolenoo

Using it to find my way to my Generator in my garage since we've been out of power since Monday. Came in very handy. I'm using a Jet-Beam TC-R1 . Great little light but I'm looking to get a Mac's Tri.


----------



## davidwestonh

Had concrete poured in crawl space today.
went to see if the guy at the back had enough light.
a guy I did not know was there.
tk35 on turbo.
doted his eyes.
boy did that feel good.


----------



## Renato

Today i used my Olight M20S to fix my car.


----------



## AFearlessBirdOfParadise

HaileStorm said:


> It's 8pm here and being the doofus that I am, I decided to take my son's high speed rc for a spin with him outside.
> 
> Since it was dark, I had this awfully bright idea and taped my Klarus XT2C to his truck's roof acting as a headlight. Speeding along at around 30-40kph, I accidentally went over a rock and the car flipped over 5-6 times in which after a couple of flips, ripped the tape of the truck and thus throwing the light off and giving it a nasty road rash... Sigh... Lesson learned? Don't get any ridiculously bright ideas after a few beers. =p



You can get tiny led headlight and tail light kits that you put in the plastic body for rc cars. They can look pretty neat, and work well enough if it's dark.


----------



## levi333

Fenix PD20 is always in my back pocket next to wallet. Used it today to shine down a hole to see if it broke into another hole of a SST machined part. It did :shakehead .

Everyone always wonders why I carry a flashlight all the time (I work in a office environment of a manufacturing company) when I pull it out, but the next time they need one who do you think they come to!


----------



## Cataract

AFearlessBirdOfParadise said:


> You can get tiny led headlight and tail light kits that you put in the plastic body for rc cars. They can look pretty neat, and work well enough if it's dark.



But they're not 500 lumens. I was thinking of putting like 5 lights on top of my RC car until I realised I'd have to keep chasing it to bring it back or drive blindly towards my shins :duck:


----------



## HaileStorm

AFearlessBirdOfParadise said:


> You can get tiny led headlight and tail light kits that you put in the plastic body for rc cars. They can look pretty neat, and work well enough if it's dark.



This thing goes really fast. It's rated to go 80-100kph with its 7.4v lipo batt and a brushless motor so I needed to see, at a minimum, 3 meters ahead. As Cataract pointed out, the optional led's for rc trucks aren't bright enough and most definitely not anywhere near even 100lm. But, hehe, who would even think of driving an rc in complete darkness? Haha! Just another of those dumb ideas of mine, I guess


----------



## HaileStorm

Cataract said:


> But they're not 500 lumens. I was thinking of putting like 5 lights on top of my RC car until I realised I'd have to keep chasing it to bring it back or drive blindly towards my shins :duck:



We were out again this afternoon and I had the truck coming in fast. Sadly, wifey was in the way and it got her right on her ankle. I could tell she wanted to bash my head in with the remote if only our son weren't there with us. These things are best left to kids who drive em better. Lol!


----------



## H-Man

Burnt myself on my solarforce with LC-XML dropin while working under the sink. My family's house decided to fall apart, so I'm having to replace a lot of the plumbing ASAP becaue it is doubling the water bill. My dad keeps on putting things like this off, so I have to drop my college work and do it myself.


----------



## Borad

Picked out oranges in a dark supermarket due to the hurricane.


----------



## YAK-28

held a zebralight to help a couple of mechanic freinds remove a small metal splinter from one's hand.


----------



## Ajay

http://i426.photobucket.com/albums/pp344/ajaygr/CameraZOOM-20121103175802275_zps241add7f.jpg

Nothing like a evening BBQ in 48F weather. 
Solarforce L2T XP-G 1.5amps approx. Warm white. 

Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## Jrubin

My granddaughter building a fort. She is using her EDC Fenix E01 (purple) of course


----------



## tallyram

Used my Eagletac MX25L2 to light up a friends new property. We were walking down to the lake which was ~400 yards away, so we saw everything between us and the lake very clearly.


----------



## ABTOMAT

I was grilling tonight in the dark and I nearly let the steak slip out of my tongs. I saved the day by flipping the meat back on the grill with the Surefire U2 in my other hand.

Yeah, I washed it afterwards.


----------



## shichuhei

HaileStorm said:


> It's 8pm here and being the doofus that I am, I decided to take my son's high speed rc for a spin with him outside.
> 
> Since it was dark, I had this awfully bright idea and taped my Klarus XT2C to his truck's roof acting as a headlight. Speeding along at around 30-40kph, I accidentally went over a rock and the car flipped over 5-6 times in which after a couple of flips, ripped the tape of the truck and thus throwing the light off and giving it a nasty road rash... Sigh... Lesson learned? Don't get any ridiculously bright ideas after a few beers. =p



that made me laugh! Look at it this way...at least you have a good story to tell!


----------



## HaileStorm

shichuhei said:


> that made me laugh! Look at it this way...at least you have a good story to tell!



I'm glad to at least have a story behind the scars on my lights. Sonething to remind me of what alcohol does to logic when you gulp it down too fast. Haha! 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my Fenix PD30 on high to inspect a car whose alarm was going off constantly. I didn't find a visible cause for the alarm so I'm guessing it was just defective.


----------



## vpr5703

Used my OLight M21-X to take a look in m well and violently hit the pressure switch with a screwdriver, causing it to unstick and allow the pump to work properly. That was Friday night / Sat Morning, and it is still working well Monday morning. Woohoo!


----------



## glock35er

Used my quark 123-2 to light up a black interior in a Chrysler 300 to replace an hvac outlet


----------



## Samy

Driving home i came across i came across a few cars stopped in the middle of the road after dark. There was a Koala which had decided to cross the road but instead stopped in the middle of the road. The nice people from the cars were trying to shoo the Koala off the road so he wouldn't become a pancake but left their cars in the middle of the road without hazard lights or any such warning to other motorists which was quite dangerous. So i pulled out my Quark X AA2 with a fenix traffic wand and made motions to approaching cars and that made a huge difference to other road users who immediately slowed down. 

The Koala, after looking at all the commotion he had made, bounced off to the treeline and climbed up a tree. Disaster averted.

cheers


----------



## neutralwhite

just used my pd32 tonight on SOS mode to call/get my neighbours attention by holding it over my wall aiming through his kitchen window. he watches TV near there, and see's the most reflection on his screen he says which gets his attention lol..


----------



## kennyb

pulled mine out of my sheath and shined it under the hood of my truck after my mechanic was trying to see with his cheap led. he laughed and couldnt believe how bright it was.. he tried to buy it from me


----------



## AnAppleSnail

Samy said:


> The Koala, after looking at all the commotion he had made, bounced off to the treeline and climbed up a tree. Disaster averted.
> 
> cheers



That wasn't a koala, that was a drop bear! Think of the carnage you prevented!

One of my lights was loaned, in my absence, to use a fabric-construction meter. The borrowee said, "It might be a multi-mode light. If you turn it off too many times it may come on dimmer." The borrower looked and said, "No, only one bulb." And shone it in his eyes.


----------



## mgscheue

Used my E05 to find a cat food can that I dropped and had rolled behind the dryer.


----------



## Monocrom

Last night, used my Lowe's TaskForce 2C LED model to check inside some dark kitchen cabinets. (I could get a stick-up tap light. But that would be no fun.)


----------



## Cataract

HaileStorm said:


> This thing goes really fast. It's rated to go 80-100kph with its 7.4v lipo batt and a brushless motor so I needed to see, at a minimum, 3 meters ahead. As Cataract pointed out, the optional led's for rc trucks aren't bright enough and most definitely not anywhere near even 100lm. But, hehe, who would even think of driving an rc in complete darkness? Haha! Just another of those dumb ideas of mine, I guess



Nope, not just a dumb idea of yours... I've thought about it quite a few times, but I only have a cheap Radio Shack rc car now. I've also thought about scaring drivers with that setup, but that would be a little too dangerous...




HaileStorm said:


> We were out again this afternoon and I had the truck coming in fast. Sadly, wifey was in the way and it got her right on her ankle. I could tell she wanted to bash my head in with the remote if only our son weren't there with us. These things are best left to kids who drive em better. Lol!



I got myself in the shin once of twice... I don't even want to imagine what it would be like on the ankle. On the BRIGHT side, with 2500 lumens off the front, she wouldn't have been able to tell who was driving.


Back on topic: Using my L0D more and more often with the time change to find things in the car. I hung a buglite on the rearview mirror and I use that to pick music CD's while waiting after the red light - just perfect not to blind me, but I could use a wider beam with a few more lumens, though.


----------



## LEDMaster2003_V2

Just used my Coleman® Ultra High Power LED Flashlight to help the caretaker change a fluorescent light ballast in the trash room.
Just now I was walking around my apartment building and saw the caretaker, and he then asked whether I had a flashlight handy. So I told him I did, and ran back to my apartment and grabbed it, and helped him change out the ballast.


----------



## Vortus

funny how when someone asks us for a flashlight kinda makes ya feel warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Pretbek

Used my ZL H502d while taking apart a motorcycle together with a friend. Gosh I love this light: small, bright, floody (no not floozy you stupid autocorrect) and angled beam which makes it easy to aim in tight spaces. 
Then I made my friend rather happy by gifting him my Thrunite Ti because the brightest flashlight that he had was a single cell incandescent Maglite. He was impressed with the brightness and diminutive size of his new EDC.


----------



## tel0004

I went sailing in the British Virgin islands last week. There just isn't enough dock space, so its easier and cheaper to tie off to a mooring buoy, and take a dinghy to shore. I brought my Quark X AA2 light. It was adequate, but just not as bright as I would have liked. I bought a quark X CR123x2, but it arrived one day too late. The light got a ton of use, and I went through 8 batteries in 8 days. I think before I go back, I'll have to find a good compact 500 lumen light. There is no secure storage on the dinghy, so it has to be pocket able. It was kind of cool going to a bar, and 25% of the people had flashlights on them, but there were all mostly cheap lights, although I did spot on person with a surefire.


----------



## Quiksilver

Went mountain biking along a gravel trail beside the ocean here ... 

Had a Surefire Saint with me. 

The SF Saint provides good illumination for normal speed mountain biking. But the beam artifacts in the peripheral vision are just atrocious, and a constant distraction. If you are considering a Saint, vote with your dollars and don't buy one until they fix the beam.


----------



## Cataract

Have some mysterious powder-like substance appearing out of nowhere in one of my client's test samples when I do a water content test on it. I used my PD20 to take a good clear picture of it and will check with both the client and manufacturer of the product. This stuff seems to want to explode everytime I heat it up... need to find out where it's coming from!


----------



## AnAppleSnail

Cataract said:


> Have some mysterious powder-like substance appearing out of nowhere in one of my client's test samples when I do a water content test on it. I used my PD20 to take a good clear picture of it and will check with both the client and manufacturer of the product. This stuff seems to want to explode everytime I heat it up... need to find out where it's coming from!



Check the filters. Surprising contaminants end up in filters, even new ones still in the box.


----------



## gohhib

I used an UV flashlight to charge quicky the glow-in-the dark stars and the moon in my sons bedroom.


----------



## Cataract

AnAppleSnail said:


> Check the filters. Surprising contaminants end up in filters, even new ones still in the box.



Those tanks are not normally filtered, but I know what you mean; that would be my first suspect too. It actually turns out they sandblast some parts and want to do a quick check before sending them for other processes, so they dip them straight in the tanks without cleaning them. The manufacturer of the product (fluorescent dye) says it won't hurt the process, but definitely wouldn't pass an audit (I knew that and so should they.) They're supposed to clean their tanks sometime this week.


----------



## Xacto

Used my Surefire E2DL to check the air intake of this car to verify if the car is real or just a design study. It is a design study, the intake was blank.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Launch Mini

After reading these posts, and since it is now dark when I get home, my RC driving days might be over until the weekends or spring
OR, I can duct tape one of my lights to the hood of my Traxxas Truck & will try it tonight on the baseball diamond across the street.


----------



## AnAppleSnail

Careful duct-taping lights on your RC cars. Driving them towards you will BLIND you unless you correctly mask the flashlight. I suggest sticking a cardboard 'visor' on.

We had a power outage today at work! I wound up not being terribly helpful in guiding people, but that just means our floor supervisors were on task. A Mini Mag lite Pro wowed the people in the upstairs offices though.


----------



## noddy

Just looking at, fondling and turning on and off - its a pretty little copper Maratac that turned up the post yesterday


----------



## HaileStorm

Numerous twisting and clicking for me. Just finished programming my predator


----------



## wertzius

I was at the MUSE concert in Munich last Monday.
It was the best concert in my life!
After the main part of the concert was a small break and many people started to use their flashlights in the dark.
I used my little Trustfire F23 to strobe to the ceiling. The hall looked really beautiful with all these flashlights.


----------



## andrewmac

While on a dark ride at Epcot today(that specifically prohibited flash photography) the people riding a few cars down would not refrain from flash photography. This is very annoying and if you have been in this type of situation you know what I mean. I just happened to have my Mac's Tri-EDC on me, so I waited until the right moment and the offenders received a quick blast of MAX lumens. Needless to say, the flash photography stopped and I got to use my flashlight at Disney.


----------



## kennyb

i used it twice today, once in a trailer looking for stuff, and on my garage floor looking for a screw. it seems like i use it everyday , i dont know how i did with out it before i like heving it noe:naughty: i am always using it fro something.. fenix pd 20


----------



## kennyb

kennyb said:


> i used it twice today, once in a trailer looking for stuff, and on my garage floor looking for a screw. it seems like i use it everyday , i dont know how i did with out it before i like heving it noe:naughty: i am always using it fro something.. fenix pd 20


----------



## kennyb

man, i cant even spell now..


----------



## Cerealand

You know you can edit your post. I am using a flashlight as a table lamp right now.


----------



## tam17

Used my d-c-fixed Jetbeam PA40W shorty in Low mode (2lm) for reading.

Cheers


----------



## Cody Jansen

Packing firewood into the garage I used my 123^2 held im my mouth till I realized I could set it on top of the AC unit and would be perfect.


----------



## jaycyu

I needed to build an in-class stage for a grade 10 play (skit), based on the novel _The Chrysalids_. I'm sure other students are going to recite their scripts and call it a day. 

I plan to use flashlights to modify the performing environment:
-Window blinds will be brought down, and fluorescents turned off
-The scene opens with 2 telepathic girls running from a search party, the inspector (search coordinator) calls them out in the dark, then scans the room with Vinhnguyen's 1000 OTF lumen flashlight 
-That torch will be reused to light films which will be projected on the front of the room
-Telepathic communication is depicted with the help of red/blue leds from Solarforce L2P's

There's like 7 days before the play is due, so I went to flee markets for projection slides, which I found none. However, I did see stainless glass and other transparent items, and I shined the flashlight through them, examining the effects. I really wanted to cast a forest image, but I guess green abstract glassware will have to do.


----------



## tam17

jaycyu said:


> I plan to use flashlights to modify the performing environment:
> -Window blinds will be brought down, and fluorescents turned off
> -The scene opens with 2 telepathic girls running from a search party, the inspector (search coordinator) calls them out in the dark, then scans the room with Vinhnguyen's 1000 OTF lumen flashlight
> -That torch will be reused to light films which will be projected on the front of the room
> -Telepathic communication is depicted with the help of red/blue leds from Solarforce L2P's



Now that's creative use of flashlights! :thumbsup:

Cheers


----------



## eclipse13

I was at work in the back of a file room that is about 30 ft by 150 ft. I'm staying late, everyone else leaves at 5. I'm sitting on the floor between stacks of files and someone switched the lights off. So I'm 50yds from the light switch, it's pitch black, and there are carts everywhere. I was in no immediate danger, but the walk to the switch in pitch black would have been a slow and painful to the shins process. No worries. Out comes the Sunwayman M10R and I make it safely to the switch.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

I was at work in our warehouse w/ about 100+ employees when the power went out. No skylights and no battery powered backup lights. Within 2-3 seconds of the blackout, I pulled out my JetBeam PA10 on a 14500. Then proceeded to lend my Surefire 9P (XML U2 drop-in) on 2 x 17500s and a 6P knockoff (same drop-in) to co-workers. They were able to get their work done. Power was out for over 30 minutes; and in that time, 5-6 people walked up and asked what kind of lights I had. Some joked that they were squinting and almost needed sunglasses...


----------



## Cataract

Was putting air in the tires around 6 p.m. (sun sets around 4 p.m. now) and dropped the cap for the valve, which just had to roll under the car. PD20 made such short work of finding it that I don't think anyone had time to notice.

Last night, I dropped my water bottle in the bin while taking the recycling out. HF made it look like I did it on purpose (hey, it was it's first REAL job!) Then I gazed at the trits in it while walking back to the car.

Later last night I was in a meditation group and the teacher forgot to bring her candle. Quark123 tactical tailstanding (in a small container) on low low was just perfect and got some oooOOOooo's. One girls was worried it wouldn't last the whole hour and was real surprised when I told her it could stay like that for 30 days nonstop. Later, I turned it up a bit instead of turning all the lights on (some are directly over our heads and extremely annoying). Everyone was impressed :twothumbs: I think that next time I'll bring something warmer that can tailstand on its own, just in case...


----------



## Monocrom

This past Tuesday, I used my Lighthound coin-cell light to see inside my center console for a bottle of hand sanitizer that I couldn't find by feel alone. Found out why . . . It wasn't there.

Later that night, used the brighter setting on my Nitecore Original EZ AA model to check the interior of my car after locking it. Shined the light through the window. Everything was good.


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> [...]
> Later that night, used the brighter setting on my Nitecore Original EZ AA model to check the interior of my car after locking it. Shined the light through the window. Everything was good.



Good one, I do that often as I'm very distracted by nature.


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> Good one, I do that often as I'm very distracted by nature.



I'm just paranoid about making sure my baby is okay. I love my sweet ride.


----------



## gottawearshades

Used my Milky-modded Gotham to walk home last night, and spotted an opossum in my neighbor's yard. Man, he was ugly!


----------



## bemymonkey

Cleaned out the cellar today... our section (each appartment in the building gets their own little section) had a broken bulb, so I was very thankful for my D25LC2 Clicky


----------



## american

today i lighted up a dark area with a flashlight


----------



## Monocrom

american said:


> today i lighted up a dark area with a flashlight



Could you be a bit more specific?


----------



## Altec

Same old for me. Using them to light the area of a car I'm working on. Today though I was testing out my new cheap Defiant lights from Home Depot. Mainly using the smaller tactical light wedged in different spots. Tonight I played with the 550 Lumen a bit. The trees seemed a little dark...


----------



## Echo63

I was at the office late this afternoon (the sun was up, but it was after most lights had been switched off)
all of the lights are on Timers, and switch off banks of lights at certain times to save power.
There is always enough lights on to navigate safely (normally)

This afternoon I went to the toilet at the office, there is a typical "airlock" with a window.

so i opened the first door, walked through the "airlock" opened the second door, and got into the cubicle and shut the cubicle door before the second door properly shut, blocking out the window light, and revealing that the bulb had failed in the "always on" light.

So I whipped out my SWM V10R TI, clicked it on and went about my business.


----------



## jacques111

Used my flashlight to find out the memory card that was fallen under my pc.


----------



## Ishango

This weekend I was on a city trip with my SO. The first night we went the wrong direction back to our hotel. I used my Olight i3 on medium to read the map together with my girlfriend to find our bearings and plot a route back to the hotel.


----------



## Altec

My Dad gave me a shout today. "Hey, Russell. Can I borrow one of your really bright little lights?" Haha, sure thing Dad! So, I didn't use a light, but I did loan it!


----------



## jslacker

I didn't do anything with my light yet but send a beam into the sky with this mornings heavy fog.
ETA: Wait, that's not true, I just remembered I used it at 0300 to get up and plug in a heater, even a relatively low lumen count of 65 that sucker was bright in my darkened bedroom with just having woken up. Hurt just a bit, but I'm no worse for the wear.


----------



## Badbeams3

One of my tactical missions. This one involved successfully taking a garbage can to the end of the drive way...


----------



## nbp

Last night I used my Ti Tri HI CRI to keep watch on my meat grilling in the dark; porch lights don't reach that far.


----------



## Monocrom

Same thing I do everyday . . . Try to take over the World.

Though I usually just end up using a 2AA Dorcy light with fish-eye optic and momentary tailcap switch to navigate through the darkness to my other bed. Bit tough to explain, but yeah . . .


----------



## El Camino

I have a 1AA Dorcy with a twisty/push tail switch. It's probably 10 lumens, but it will run on batteries that are nearly dead, so I use it as a vampire light. I normally deploy it on covert drop missions in the middle of the night. The low lumens are good for navigation without drawing attention from the domestic counterpart, but the subordinates, who have built in night vision can see it, so they respond by wanting kitty treats. I've said too much already. 

Today, I used an Energizer tactical light to tactically remove a paper jam. This was a high profile case, and restoration of printer operations was priority one. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Cataract

Light bulb in the fridge died. Everytime I open the door I feel like there's a power outtage


----------



## steveg270

i used my Fenix LD41 to investigate what I thought was burning smell during the middle of the night. Turns out I think I was dreaming in smellavision because everything was ok and there was no burning


----------



## funzel

Its too cold outside so I did some white wall hunting. :thumbsdow


----------



## k12cop

Just used strobe on my ultrafire sk68 clone to let some idiot know I really didn't want him to run over me or my beagle.


----------



## Timothybil

Just went out to play in the dark for a while! Actually, just got my Tiny Monster this afternoon and haaad to go out and test it (see my Christmas Present thread in LED forum). It's everything everyone said it is, and I'm really glad I went treated myself with one. I can see how this would be a great LEO/SAR/Spelunking light. It really does light up the world as well as throw. And the size makes it really handy to carry and use, as opposed to some of the other really bright lights out there like the HIDs.


----------



## jslacker

I used my Streamlight Stylus Pro tonight to help the wife take some Christmas card pictures of our dog. Got better results than just using the flash from the camera. 

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nitrofein

I used my Maratac aaa rev 2 to walk the dog and to take the battery out of my car at night since it was deep and it needed to go on a deep charge. The Maratac makes a nice wide beam for its size so it was helpful. Once I get my high cri zebralight I think it will do even better for working on the cars and motorcycle at night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishango

First night it's actually freezing over here, though it has been getting colder the past few weeks. I used my eGear Pico to check my dogs paws after our nighttime walk to check for ice on his paws and between his toes. The dog also gets icicles and snow clumps caught in his long hair. It makes it not only messy, but it can ruin his fur as well if not taken care of.


----------



## af0h

My wife complained about not being able to see inside her purse when it's dark, so I put a new battery (Lithium AAA) in my Rayovac keychain led light (a small step up from a Maglite Solitaire) and gave it to her. She clipped it on her purse and had to go into the bathroom to try it out.

It was a success. I lost a keychain LED light out of the deal, so I ordered an 'iTP A3 EOS 96 Lumen Flashlight -Upgrade Version' for myself. That should replace my keychain light quite nicely and will be much brighter anyway.


----------



## Subie J

El cheapo headlamps you find at walmart, sporting good stores etc. SHE doesn't seem to mind them. I get some weird looks. 

http://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q648/Subie_J/IMG_1414.jpg



Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Monocrom

Although you can see them over the internet . . . Guaranteed you're getting some weird looks right now as well from fellow members.


----------



## 2000xlt

use my e1b often to check the upright vacuum at work to see if its plugged with dust,,has a bad full bag indicator light,,and on Friday i let a women use the E1B while i was helping her look for her phone at work. She said while using it "This is a really good light" I said, "you don't want to know what it costs, it's a surefire, you get what you pay for"


----------



## bnemmie

Used my Maratac AAA that's always in the bottom for my pocket to see if something in the oven was done. My cheap oven doesn't have a light in it.


----------



## Vortus

Had to tail stand a elektrolumen bng in the bathroom till got back from the store w a new bulb. Yeah, could go smaller, but i wanted to read as well.


----------



## gunvote

To spotlight a racoon in the back yard looking to get into the trash. Surefire C2 then the P2x Fury.


----------



## Cataract

Subie J said:


> El cheapo headlamps you find at walmart, sporting good stores etc. SHE doesn't seem to mind them. I get some weird looks.
> 
> http://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q648/Subie_J/IMG_1414.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
> See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm



 She's just missing HID headlights and 12" subs! Metalflakes are still in too...

I'm sorry, I just couldn't help it. Nice setup, though. I'd rather see this than not see a dog running at me even if he's planning on licking my face for the next 5 minutes.


----------



## jslacker

Used my stylus pro to light up worms on the asphalt this morning. Free bait!


----------



## Cataract

Bathroom and walking about the lab... power failure at work from 10:30 to sometime past noon. 3rd lunch I scrap in as many days at work: last Thursday the microwave oven died on me and I brought 2 lunches then forgot them in the fridge. I think I'll start EDCing a portable stove.


----------



## bighawk

Last night I used my Surefire E2D LED Defender to find my Fenix HP11 in the garage so I could hang Christmas lights in the dark. Today I used my Surefire LX2 Lumamax to find my pen under my computer console at work.


----------



## RecklessRat

I work in the canning industry making aluminium beverage cans, I used my led lenser T7 to help clear swarf off a big press machine.


----------



## pwhite87

I used my Klarus XT11 on all 600 lumens to root through the back and front seats of my brothers F-350 superduty pickup to confirm there were no moldy tupperwares of soup, rotten bananas or wet running shorts in there seeing as I will be taking it to work for the rest of the week. Search came up negative but come on bro!!!! What a pig sty. P.S. Flashlights are cool. Even cooler when the neighbours look through there living room window and stand watching as i turn off the interior light in the cab to make way for my own illumination. lovecpf


----------



## samuraishot

Used my McGizmo Sundrop just now to do some shadow puppets with my 2 year old boy. Good times


----------



## Wol9296

Used my Jetbeam DDC 20 to get my clothes while wife asleep.:naughty:


----------



## cigarbufff

Used my fenix e11 to light up under my reloading desk when i dropped a piece of brass!


----------



## lapd.erik

Used 2 quarks in the fridge just because they looked cool.


----------



## lapd.erik

Just a bit!


----------



## tam17

Used Tikka XP gen 1 headlamp (neutral XP-G mod) while digging my car out of snowdrift. Later I've discovered that large outer pocket of my ski jacket - containing Solarforce L2 XM-L S7 - was soaked from snow that found its way inside. No damage, o-rings did their job 

Cheers


----------



## Cataract

lapd.erik said:


> Just a bit!



Got me to laugh!


Used both my PD20 and q123 tactical doing an install at military base. Not a word, then one of the guys mentions he bought a big one at a hardware store and that those are bright... I didn't insist but next time I'm bringing something over 500 lumens. "You mean _this_ bright?"


----------



## cigarbufff

Fenix E11 - Light up the basement


----------



## Cataract

Making sure I didn't forget anything in the rental car, looking for the gas door release, which doesn't exist.


----------



## Monocrom

Last night, got on the floor with my Dorcy single-AA 3-LED cluster light in my mouth to hook up my new gaming computer. If it wasn't for defective parts, I would have finished. Later on, used my 2C Lowe's Task Force light to check out a rather loud bump in the night. It was nothing serious.


----------



## namida

Used it to find my slippers! And it was under my bed!


----------



## mgscheue

For going out to the back yard last night to watch the meteor shower. Went out a bunch of times with a different one each time (always on low so as not to ruin night vision).


----------



## Norm

A number of images on preceding pages are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## Qoose

So I learned today: Grocery shopping, shop early, shop often.

I was on my way back from some other random errands that really didn't need doing, into my nearby grocery store. I noticed the parking lot was a flurry, but I expected as much on a weekend at this time. As I was walking up to the door though, the cold looking greeters told me "Sorry, we have no power". Note that the sky has been nice and clear for the last 2 days, and the temperatures have been wavering around 32. Nothing to expect this.

As I walked away baconless, I realized it would have been a flashaholics playground in there if I was shopping and the lights went out. If you think about it, most stores have few to no windows, and daylight would not get close enough to reaching the back areas (where the bacon is). I had two lights on me at the time, a combined 700 lumens. Walking around the produce isles with XMLs while people lucky enough to have phone lights were drain their batteries would have been a sight. 

Oh well, that train has passed in the dark.


----------



## Monocrom

Qoose said:


> So I learned today: Grocery shopping, shop early, shop often.
> 
> I was on my way back from some other random errands that really didn't need doing, into my nearby grocery store. I noticed the parking lot was a flurry, but I expected as much on a weekend at this time. As I was walking up to the door though, the cold looking greeters told me "Sorry, we have no power". Note that the sky has been nice and clear for the last 2 days, and the temperatures have been wavering around 32. Nothing to expect this.
> 
> As I walked away baconless, I realized it would have been a flashaholics playground in there if I was shopping and the lights went out. If you think about it, most stores have few to no windows, and daylight would not get close enough to reaching the back areas (where the bacon is). I had two lights on me at the time, a combined 700 lumens. Walking around the produce isles with XMLs while people lucky enough to have phone lights were drain their batteries would have been a sight.
> 
> Oh well, that train has passed in the dark.



Another problem is modern-day cash registers need electricity to work. Even if you whip out a flashlight and did your shopping, they'd have no way to ring you up. An old-fashioned cash register would still get the job done. But that would mean that cashiers would actually have to _*gasp*_ do something a little bit more involved than passing an item through a scanner.


----------



## Qoose

Yeah, I suspect all that would have effectively happened would be I ask the cashiers and staff what to do with my basket full of stuff. Probably would have been able to compare the color rendition of my lights while putting back the eggplant :laughing:.


----------



## neutralwhite

used my partners E05 to follow a spider up the wall indoors. caught him in a glass, and put him outside. E05 helped me all the way.


----------



## Richub

I used several Fenix light the last weeks:

TK15: Sees daily use as a bike headlight and is my preferred choice for a coat pocket light.
TK35: Used it as an extra handheld bike headlight through a very dark park, and to annoy friends/coworkers with. 
E05: Used it a lot wherever and whenever I needed some light.
TK41: Used it to scan around for a purse thief hiding in the bush, we found her quickly. The security officers and the police were impressed by that TK41. They used 3xAAA LedLensers (security) and incan 3D Maglites (police). 
TK35 & TK41 simultaneously: To impress a guide on a tour through some second world war bunkers. His jaw damn near hit the floor, LOL. He was using a 2C cell multi nichia LED light. The first one of those I ever saw which had a nice neutral white tint though.
LD40: As a coat pocket light in freezing cold weather. That plastic handle is a blessing when it's cold outside. 
PD31: Used it to outshine a 3D incan Maglite in direct comparison. The mag owner was really impressed, and ordered a PD32 on the spot using his Galaxy Note smartphone.

This time of year is fun for a flashaholic.


----------



## Ishango

Richub said:


> I used several Fenix light the last weeks:
> 
> TK15: Sees daily use as a bike headlight and is my preferred choice for a coat pocket light.
> TK35: Used it as an extra handheld bike headlight through a very dark park, and to annoy friends/coworkers with.
> E05: Used it a lot wherever and whenever I needed some light.
> TK41: Used it to scan around for a purse thief hiding in the bush, we found her quickly. The security officers and the police were impressed by that TK41. They used 3xAAA LedLensers (security) and incan 3D Maglites (police).
> TK35 & TK41 simultaneously: To impress a guide on a tour through some second world war bunkers. His jaw damn near hit the floor, LOL. He was using a 2C cell multi nichia LED light. The first one of those I ever saw which had a nice neutral white tint though.
> LD40: As a coat pocket light in freezing cold weather. That plastic handle is a blessing when it's cold outside.
> PD31: Used it to outshine a 3D incan Maglite in direct comparison. The mag owner was really impressed, and ordered a PD32 on the spot using his Galaxy Note smartphone.
> 
> This time of year is fun for a flashaholic.



Seems like you had a busy week. It's about time Fenix starts paying you for being their representative  

I myself used my new Quantum DD on low mode to walk through the house at night when my girlfriend was sleeping. I used my ZL SC52 and TK15 as EDC lights and for walking the dog at night (backupped by my PD30 and E35) on several nights. 

I also used the same PD30 and E35 to check out the underground parking near my house since it appeared to have some leakage problems (no evident leakage found). Also although the garage is fully lit, the inside of my car remains pretty dark after parking due to lights placement. The interior lights of my car aren't very bright, so I also use my EDC lights regularly to find stuff in my car.


----------



## blah9

I used my Fenix LD01 held in my mouth to lower the tire pressure in the car on the way home to visit my family. Later I used the TK45 as illumination to examine the Jeep's suspension because it has been making a slight "clunk" noise lately. We still haven't figured out why.

I also walked around at night just to play with my new TK75 and compare it to the TK45 and my dad's TK41. The TK75 really is incredible, especially for someone like me who hasn't extensively modded any flashlights. I'm not sure I'll ever need a light brighter than that, but you know how that goes...


----------



## trainingwolves

I used my Nitecore MH40 to light up an airplane that was on the other side of the airport where I work.


----------



## GaryM

Used my Quark Mini to read labels in a dark section of the local REI.


----------



## sven-AA

Used my new Fenix E11 to help find a small screw that fell on the floor of our bands rehearsal room.


----------



## Gregozedobe

Monocrom said:


> Another problem is modern-day cash registers need electricity to work. Even if you whip out a flashlight and did your shopping, they'd have no way to ring you up. An old-fashioned cash register would still get the job done. But that would mean that cashiers would actually have to _*gasp*_ do something a little bit more involved than passing an item through a scanner.



I have a solution to this problem - I have given them old-fashioned CASH ! Seems to confuse some of the younger folk, but the old hands usually recognize what I am doing and can cope :laughing: That way I get the goods I want, the store gets its money: win/win


----------



## Monocrom

Gregozedobe said:


> I have a solution to this problem - I have given them old-fashioned CASH ! Seems to confuse some of the younger folk, but the old hands usually recognize what I am doing and can cope :laughing: That way I get the goods I want, the store gets its money: win/win



As someone who is a bit old-fashioned, I prefer to use cash as well. But many businesses still won't even take cash if the electricity is out. A small Mom & Pop shop is one thing. A larger retail business? Very different story. Cashiers who can't even do simple monetary addition or subtraction. Even if they could, the large retail businesses don't trust them to do it.


----------



## 8kGoodEnuff

For me, it's more like a span of a week but that's because I was away on my honeymoon.



Resort was very dark at night, so had to use the light to navigate in between the huts across the resort.
Power went out twice during the night at the resort, so had to use the light to navigate the room for drinking water and the middle of the night visits to the bathroom.
Did a jungle excursion of Mayan Ruins and under the roots of the trees, there were these massive holes. Tour guide asks if I had a flash on my camera and I said I even had better... a torch. So I whip it out and he says to shine it in the hole, and what was living inside?... a massive tarantula!!... I'm talking huge... probably about 6 inches in length!! It was one of the coolest reasons to use a torch.

Thank You.


----------



## Kodachrome40

I used my Mini-Mag 2AA to inspect and clean my old computer. It seems sound card had gone bad. I managed to get system working again and promptly signed up for CPF.
Money saved on not having to buy a new computer can now go towards buying some lights I have been lusting after. 

K40


----------



## sven-AA

8kGoodEnuff said:


> For me, it's more like a span of a week but that's because I was away on my honeymoon.
> 
> 
> 
> Resort was very dark at night, so had to use the light to navigate in between the huts across the resort.
> Power went out twice during the night at the resort, so had to use the light to navigate the room for drinking water and the middle of the night visits to the bathroom.
> Did a jungle excursion of Mayan Ruins and under the roots of the trees, there were these massive holes. Tour guide asks if I had a flash on my camera and I said I even had better... a torch. So I whip it out and he says to shine it in the hole, and what was living inside?... a massive tarantula!!... I'm talking huge... probably about 6 inches in length!! It was one of the coolest reasons to use a torch.
> 
> Thank You.



Wow, story no. 3 :sick2: 

And.. congratulations!


----------



## Korgath

american said:


> today i lighted up a dark area with a flashlight




Damn that was funny


----------



## Steven8976

Security guard at local college 9pm-5am
Used Inova x03 200/18lm to light doors for locking. Have to always look for deer. Almost run over twice in areas where I did'nt think they would be. Had to navigate through several dark rooms. Always use Streamlight Stylus Pro when I leave for work. I can place it in my mouth because my hands are always full and all lights are off. Used Inova again to find loose change at 3am


----------



## Redhat703

The light bulb at garage stairs went kaput. I went down with the SF LX2, used 15 lumens mode to replace it.


----------



## mgscheue

Looking under my wife's Saab after a car/deer interface incident.


----------



## strat81

mgscheue said:


> Looking under my wife's Saab after a car/deer interface incident.



I miss my 9-3 Turbo. Fun car, and quite a looker.


I used my Princeton Tec Aurora while clearing 24" drifts from the driveway and patio before dawn. I think I need to retire to someplace warmer, maybe Texas or something.


----------



## tech25

The fuse blew in my house- used my sc600w to go to the fuse box to turn it back on.

A little while back I used my MD2 in a dark apt. to find an elderly person that was not seen for at least 3 months and "officially" pronounce her. (as soon as we got up to the apt we knew someone had died there) amazing how the neighbors just ignored the pile of mail and the smell for so long.


----------



## Nite

I used my FM bodied light with Nailbender LED XML drop in to walk my dog, as always. 

Also used it demonstrate what a NYPD captain should buy for himself and his men, the same light!


----------



## sven-AA

Used my E05 to flag down a police car and show them the place where we were aiding a man that had fallen down and lay bleeding on the sidewalk.
The guy was ok, but taken to a hospital anyway.


----------



## LightCrazy

Last night I used my PD32 to see while removing some broken steps in the house. Low and mostly medium worked great!


----------



## markr6

My neighbor seems content with leaving a HUGE old dead oak tree standing in her front yard, literally 10' from her house. We had some 50mph+ wind bring down a large chunk of it...a good deal in my yard too  Used the Nitecore EA4 to inspect for any damage to the house, the yard and the rest of the tree still standing. Her laziness means I'll probably be out there cleaning up the mess tonight.


----------



## styks

Me and my virtually blind pooch decided to have a night time walk through the local woods. 
He's incredible at night, he does far better than me even though he can't see worth a damn!

I definitely need my flashlight, the OL SR95 set on med is great in the woods, far too bright on high!


----------



## sven-AA

Used my new E11 to help my sister find a piece of her belt that popped when she was eating to much yesterday


----------



## Altec

Used my Solarforce L2P to dig for car parts in a friends stash. Finding two 3D mags in the process!


----------



## Pretbek

Add lighting to my kids' ginger bread houses to get a better photo. Kitchen lights were casting shadows in all the wrong places.


----------



## ScottFree

Monocrom said:


> Another problem is modern-day cash registers need electricity to work. Even if you whip out a flashlight and did your shopping, they'd have no way to ring you up. An old-fashioned cash register would still get the job done. But that would mean that cashiers would actually have to _*gasp*_ do something a little bit more involved than passing an item through a scanner.



The last time my local supermarket had a power cut when power was restored. For a good hour the only checkout lines that were working first were the self-service tills. Luckily there weren't that many customer with large trolleys otherwise there might have been a few problems.

Today it was navigating my way through the cages in our warehouse and navigating on the way home. I also found a old Petzl headlamp I had forgotten about. Inspired my to do some late-night walking,


----------



## neutralwhite

used my pd32 t6 to alert my partner in the rain I was nearby. met her halfway from home.


----------



## S1LVA

Last night, I lit up my house from a block away with my SF EB1.

My buddy said "is that a maglite?"

I just laughed.

I hope someone else finds this funny.

S1LVA


----------



## neutralwhite

lol, i did. he seems he's back in the 90's....
someone told me at work some days ago, my PD32 is illegal. only the police can use flashlights that bright, and im breaking the ' light ' law...
joker...lool.




S1LVA said:


> Last night, I lit up my house from a block away with my SF EB1.
> 
> My buddy said "is that a maglite?"
> 
> I just laughed.
> 
> I hope someone else finds this funny.
> 
> S1LVA


----------



## jamesmtl514

S1LVA said:


> Last night, I lit up my house from a block away with my SF EB1
> S1LVA


Nice! Mine is on its way.


----------



## gankt

Had to change a broken light switch in the house, and watch my dog in the back yard. Always have my E1B backup in my pocket, the old 80 lumen one.


----------



## thelonewolf1124

Used my fenix pd32 to find my friends ld10 that fell out of his pocket.


----------



## Foot Hill

At a Xmas party the host had a pickle ornament hidden in Xmas tree. Who ever found it got a Bass Pro gift card for $10. 
Thanks to my preon 2, I am the lucky winner.


----------



## Zdenek

TK 11 R2. 
Waiting for R1 Lawman.


----------



## LightCrazy

Used the Fenix PD32 I EDC to look under the stairs for the Christmas Santa hat. Can't give out presents without the hat.


----------



## Ishango

I was at a birthday party today of one of my family members. My 8yo nephew was there whom I've previously given a Fenix E01. To my surprise he had it on him and he and his sister were playing with it. He started to flash it towards me for fun. I tried to surprise him back, but didn't have my light on me (it was in my bag). I got my Eagletac D25C out and showed it to him. He was interested in the great amount of light of it.

When leaving several hours later he thanked me again for the E01 and said he hoped to get a real flashlight like mine for his next birthday. That's noted of course (if his parents agree and if I can find a good light for a decent price at that moment).


----------



## S1LVA

jamesmtl514 said:


> Nice! Mine is on its way.



Right on! Clicky or tactical switch?

Looks like the "tactical" isn't available yet so I have the clicky. Its BRIGHT!!!

I will get the tactical eventually so I can have low mode first.

Family is here, I'm drunk. Merry Christmas.

S1LVA


----------



## Ymerejbl

Had to replace t and p valve on my water heater today in dimly lit corner of garage. Had to use it for most of the job.


----------



## Tomcat!

Just come back from using my SF E1e with Veleno drop-in to check for dents and scratches before renting a car for Christmas.


----------



## neutralwhite

used my PD32UE to alert a family friend coming to visit who wasn't sure exactly where my home was. blinded arrival lol...


----------



## Monocrom

Normally I enjoy using my Dorcy single-AA model with 3-LEDs. Yeah, it's cheap. But Dorcy makes some decent and better-than-decent models. Plus, the company itself donates lights to hurricane and severe storm survivors. The Dorcy just works when needed.

Well, today I needed it. After my new flat screen TV refused to work properly, my computer refused to as well. TV turned out to be wires that needed to be rotated to work properly. Yup, not tightened. They were tight already. Needed to be rotated. Turns out the cable guy used old wires when hooking up both my new HD TV and the new cable box. Yeah, love dealing with unprofessional jerks who pull that sort of nonsense. So then I go to switch on my computer. It refuses to switch on. Meanwhile, everything else plugged into the surge protector works perfectly fine! 

I grab my Dorcy, get on my hands and knees, and open up the side of my hard-drive to check for anything that might have come loose. Nope! All wires tight. I call up a freelance computer genius. But he's busy and let's me know he'll call me back. Meanwhile, I can't leave it alone. So, I start pulling out wires and plugging them back in. All of a sudden, my computer fires up again. It lives!!

Yeah . . . everything I've had that was a complicated electronic item has let me down. Even when I go out of my way to take care of it. I wish everything was as reliable as my Dorcy.


----------



## thelonewolf1124

Just used the trusty pd32 again while pulling apart a pellet stove with a squealing auger. Sliced the side of my finger good on that thin sheet metal.


----------



## buds224

Used my PD32 on my geocaching trip in Uraga, Yokosuka, Japan. I was able to find the cache. My first time and it was tons of fun.


----------



## Monocrom

Used my Craftsman 2AA model (re-badged Dorcy) with fish-eye optic to sneak into the Living room and put presents as well as Christmas cards under the tree. :santa:


----------



## mgscheue

Not me but my wife. She's a nurse in a facility for criminals who have been found legally insane. The power went out and it took about five minutes for the backup generators to come on. Apparently there are some emergency lights but they aren't everywhere and were none in the room where she and some patients were. Fortunately she had the E01 I had given her with her and used it to get to the hospital's supply of (cheap) flashlights, which she handed out to the staff. 

It actually was lucky she had the E01 since she keeps it on her home keys keychain, which she normally doesn't carry with her at work. I'm getting her another E01 to put on her work keychain.


----------



## Monocrom

mgscheue said:


> Not me but my wife. She's a nurse in a facility for criminals who have been found legally insane. The power went out and it took about five minutes for the backup generators to come on. Apparently there are some emergency lights but they aren't everywhere and were none in the room where she and some patients were. Fortunately she had the E01 I had given her with her and used it to get to the hospital's supply of (cheap) flashlights, which she handed out to the staff.
> 
> It actually was lucky she had the E01 since she keeps it on her home keys keychain, which she normally doesn't carry with her at work. I'm getting her another E01 to put on her work keychain.



A good idea. Perhaps a more powerful light as well that she can keep in a locked drawer in case this happens again. I've seen some cheap 2D incandescent lights that literally put out as much light as my E01 does.


----------



## Xacto

mgscheue said:


> Not me but my wife. She's a nurse in a facility for criminals who have been found legally insane. The power went out and it took about five minutes for the backup generators to come on.



I would suggest a Fenix PD22 (small enought that it can easily be carried in a pocket, Low level for navigating, high for looking down long hallways)
Btw.... a facility with insane criminals and suddenly the lights go out.... certainly the last location where the backup generator should take 5min.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## mgscheue

Xacto said:


> I would suggest a Fenix PD22 (small enought that it can easily be carried in a pocket, Low level for navigating, high for looking down long hallways)
> Btw.... a facility with insane criminals and suddenly the lights go out.... certainly the last location where the backup generator should take 5min.
> 
> Cheers
> Thorsten



Thanks, Thorsten. That does sound like a very good idea. Yes, I wasn't very pleased when she described the situation to me. It's a very old facility but that's just plain dangerous.


----------



## thelonewolf1124

Used the pd32 to assist my brother in cleaning his spit off of my firebird after he hawked one inside


----------



## Monocrom

mgscheue said:


> . . . Yes, I wasn't very pleased when she described the situation to me. It's a very old facility but that's just plain dangerous.



If it's a very old facility, then the doors aren't on an electronic lock that will cause them to unlock as soon as the power goes out. There are supposed to be safe-guards in place in case a blackout happens at a newer facility. (Key words supposed to be.)


----------



## klmmicro

Used one of the many TechLite's around me to focus my camera for a couple of night shots. Bright enough to allow auto focus to find itself before switching to manual focus for the shots.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Used my Kenji Quad Nichia 219 in a C2 host to light my way during a visit from the US to one of the many dark neighborhoods in Beijing, China.

http://oi47.tinypic.com/2n7falt.jpg

My friends where believers afterwards...


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Ishango

I used my Eagletac D25C and 4Sevens Quark 123^2 light this christmas. A hot water pipe for the kitchen faucet burst and leaked on the kitchen plinth heater, which also caused a short circuit to occur, tripping the main breaker. It was still light outside, but to reach the main water valve and also check out the burst pipe we needed my lights.

Luckily we could easily unplug the plinth heater and the burst pipe had a separate valve to turn it off. This way we could turn the water and electricity back on and celebrate Christmas (without hot water in the kitchen).


----------



## Richub

On Christmas Eve I heard a lot of chattering outside which grew louder over time. 
It turned out to be a group of people looking around to find the keys one of them lost in a field nearby. Nobody had a flashlight on him/her, only one guy had a little LED on his cellphone putting out around 5 lumen or so.

I grabbed my TK35 and helped searching. It took me literally 3 seconds to fire that TK35 up on turbo, sweep the field with it and notice the reflection on the keys halfway across that field. :thumbsup: 
Mission accomplished, and I heard a lot of jaws hitting the ground over the power of my trusty TK35.


----------



## 2w2x1

Used my E03 to find seats in a dark theater.


----------



## blah9

I went hiking a couple days ago in an unused train tunnel to play with my new TK75. It was almost like the sun was shining in that tunnel, probably a lot brighter than it would be during the day with no flashlight. It was helpful to see the icicles hanging from the roof to make sure we didn't stand underneath them for very long; they were super long and possibly dangerous!


----------



## Gemlab

Used my Nitecore tm-11 in Barton cave in Belize, worked great, I wish I had a diffusser with me.
also took with me a ZL sc600, klarus xt11.


----------



## Monocrom

Used my Craftsman 2AA light (re-badge Dorcy model) w/ fish-eye optic to tip-toe into the living room late at night and leave a note on the home phone so that a family member wouldn't use it to call someone I asked them to call, in the morning. (The situation resolved itself.) The tight beam-profile was perfect for seeing what I needed to, without waking up others staying with me for the Holiday season.


----------



## thelonewolf1124

Used my pd32 to install some 7 watt leds into my lawntractor headlights. They are so blue it makes the pd32 look like an incan orange lol.


----------



## Ishango

Today is my birthday and my girlfriend got me the Fenix PD32 UE. I'm very happy with my present and can't wait until it's dark to try this beast out.


----------



## boytommy80

I use Liteflux LF2XT everyday


----------



## Emanon0825

Im kind of cheating because ot wasnt today but i used my fenix ld22 to look for a house key that dropped somewhere between the parking lot and a friends apartment. It was dark amd raining and made it that much cooler


----------



## Foskey

Used my Surefire G2L while working on a leaky washer.


----------



## Nutdip

Used my Surefire E2D to change out the thermo couple on my crappy home heater. A bit too heavy to hang out of my mouth but I was too lazy to run upstairs and grab a pen light. Gave my lips a workout. lol Worked great for the job. Low setting was just enough light.


----------



## TEEJ

I was in a very large, crowded parking lot picking up some friends who needed a ride due to the imbibing they had engaged in...and needed to let them know where in the parking lot to go to find me.

(I had agreed to pick them up earlier in the day)

I could see people milling about in front of the building, but I was a long way off, a few football fields worth, and could not tell if they were there...and my phone was dead...dying on the last text saying I was outside waiting for them.

After ~ 1/2 hr...I decided to lit up the Thrunite TN31 on strobe. I aimed it straight up, and fired off about 10 seconds worth of fireworks.

They saw the flashing light sabre shooting into the sky off in the distance, and, well, KNEW it had to be ME....and came over.


----------



## Richub

New year's eve, on a dark parking lot: Somebody placed a big fireworks pot to fire it up. One of us said he'd put it upside down, but he insisted it wasn't. A quick flash of my TK15 on high revealed the upside down text clearly. Oops.

This saved him from blowing his money into a dangerous situation for all of us. That pot gave us some beautiful fireworks now.  
Only downside to this story was that nobody was interested in that TK15...


----------



## TweakMDS

Used my D25C Ti Clicky NW to get socks and underwear from the closet  My bedroom light takes a minute or two to get to full output and combine that with our bedroom being such a huge mess at the moment that the closet door won't open all the way, it's very dark in the closet ^^

I also used my D25A Clicky XP-G to inspect my car for potential fireworks damage (those damned kids!) and luckily found none. GF used the Fenix E11 to look for our cats around the backyard. Then I have her the D25A and taught her how to look for animals' eyes with the moonlight mode while whistling to get them to look at you. Works very well, for those of you who are not familliar with that technique.


----------



## Ishango

Last night when my girlfriend went out to walk the dog after sunset, suddenly the lights in the park went out. She totally forgot she had the E05 on her keyring, but had enough moonlight to walk back home.

When I went out later to walk the dog again, the lights in the park were still out and made the park quite dark (the street on the other side of the water is brightly lit by street lanterns, but it didn't light up the park). I had enough moonlight to walk without problems myself, but I did however fire up my PD32 UE on burst to check how bright it shines outdoors and because I thought I saw some movement close by (but there wasn't anything to find).

Also I spoke to my mother-in-law days ago (during a belated Christmas party) and she told me how happy she was that I gave her one of my older lights (my Xeno E03). She says she uses it all the time using her old radio tuner (which is in a dark spot), but also outdoors when walking the dog (she lives near a lake which has an unlit walking area around it). My own parents each love their Fenix E11 and use it quite often as well. In one of my last posts I told about the water pipe bursting during Christmas. I forgot to add that my fathers E11 came out almost as fast as my own EDC lights. Makes me a proud flashaholic


----------



## thelonewolf1124

Not sure this is a real "use" but I used, okay played with, my pd32ue to burn holes in a red solo cup just to see if it could, and yes, 7 to 8 seconds half an inch away from the cup melts a nice round hole on burst. High also melts it but takes a little longer.


----------



## jamesmtl514

I walked into my usual bar on Friday night. It's a very dimly lit establishment. As i got in i see this guy using his phone LED to look for something, I looked right at him and said, 'oh we're playing that game' i pulled out my MD2 M61 219, pointed it where he was aiming and immediately spotted a black glove on the floor. He just looked at me incredulously and i turned off the light and went in as if nothing happened.


----------



## blah9

Yesterday my wife and I went on a little 2.5 mile night hike with the TK75 and TK45 in the woods. We had an E21 and an LD01 as backup (along with plenty of spare batteries). Hopefully we'll get to go again today.

As a side note we used the iOS app EveryTrail for the first time to track our progress and we were very impressed with how well it worked with my phone placed inside my pocket the whole time. It did a pretty good job of tracking us.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Friday night I brought my 18foot Gooseneck trailer home with two items on it because I ran out of time to deliver them. I used my trusty P2D mouth held on low to tarp the stuff because it was going to rain Saturday morning.
Last night I used my Quark 123 on moonlight mode to visit the bathroom.


----------



## Inline6Silvia

I have a 2nd gen Streamlight Microstream. It has the revised pocket clip that allows it to clip to the bill of your ball cap without having to remove the pocket clip and turning it around. My car has been having issues running correctly. The symptoms I was having meant I should have been throwing a check engine light. I know how to check the codes myself if the light on the gauge cluster was lit up. However It never lit up. I get home late and clip my Microstream to my hat, and proceeded to pull the gauge cluster out of my dash to find my check engine light bulb was burnt out. Replaced it and re-installed the gauge cluster. All this was done while my Microstream illuminated the way acting as if it were a headlamp. I then proceeded to check the codes and it turned out I had a bad ignition coil. Replaced it and all is fine. Microstream has got to be one of the best 18 bucks I've ever spent.


----------



## pyro1son

Last night I used my brand new Nitecore EA4, on turbo (why not hey!), to change some light bulbs in my otherhalfs flat. Lit the room up brilliantly, so impressed with the little light.


----------



## robcope

Had to use my Fenix e25 to search under her recliner for her cell phone that I accidentally knocked out of her hand, ooops lol.


----------



## Cataract

The appartment over me is empty at the moment. I used my H52d and V11R on low modes to go for a night tour (door wasn't locked, but I was ready to give lockpicking a try :devil. The place is in slightly better shape than mine, but I decided that if I move I'm going to make it worth while and find a place away from the main boulevard traffic, not just move up one notch.


----------



## Gas

Getting something out of the other fridge in my shed, it was dark and early ha ha


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> The appartment over me is empty at the moment. I used my H52d and V11R on low modes to go for a night tour (door wasn't locked, but I was ready to give lockpicking a try :devil. The place is in slightly better shape than mine, but I decided that if I move I'm going to make it worth while and find a place away from the main boulevard traffic, not just move up one notch.



If the apartment is on the top floor, a move might be worth it. Then again, downstairs neighbors can be obnoxious too. As for obnoxious neighbors who think they're better than everyone else, well; that's what lawsuits are for. 

Anyway . . . Last night I used my Lowe's 2C Task Force model after walking into the kitchen late at night for a snack. Didn't want to wake anyone else up. Kept the light off in the kitchen. Grabbed a new container of milk. It felt a bit too light. Shined my light on the jug of milk, noticed a bit was missing off the top. Realized that a loved one must have taken a small drink of milk earlier in the day.


----------



## TweakMDS

Used my Tank007 E09 to convince my colleagues that AAA flashlights can be bright and have quite a bit of throw. They're quickly getting tired of me demonstrating every single flashlight when I get them, but I see the want... NEED for lumens slowly growing in their eyes


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> If the apartment is on the top floor, a move might be worth it. Then again, downstairs neighbors can be obnoxious too. As for obnoxious neighbors who think they're better than everyone else, well; that's what lawsuits are for.
> [...]



Nope, not top floor or I would be moving already... although the woman next door to that app. is in her 80's and the woman on top weighs about 110 lbs and we talk whenever we cross each other... you're making me re-think now...


----------



## Chrono

Cats steal my things and i have to look under the sofa.


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> Nope, not top floor or I would be moving already... although the woman next door to that app. is in her 80's and the woman on top weighs about 110 lbs and we talk whenever we cross each other... you're making me re-think now...



If that dainty 110 pound woman is right above, then don't move. 

Soft, gentle, steps on your ceiling . . . I'd love a neighbor like that.


----------



## bradhammond

*What Do You Use Your Fenix TK41 or Other High Output Flashlight For?*

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this forum and have just recently started becoming more interested in flashlights. I just got a Fenix TK41 U2 flashlight and think that it is great! I have used it for exploring the outdoors at night, bike riding and extra illumination in various places of my house. I got some Sanyo Eneloop batteries to go with the flashlight and think that they work great with it as well. What do you use your Fenix TK41 or other high output flashlight for?


----------



## nitrofein

I used my zebralight h502c to fix my cousins car tonight. When I parked next to his car the neighbors were already there checking out the car with the good up. One of them had their cellphone light out and as I walked up I whipped out my light and blew everyone away. One said "[email protected]&! He knows what he's doing." I think they all realized the value of a real light right then and there. Having quality tools on hand made everyone respect me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yearnslow

I used my TK60 tailstanding last night to light up a fig tree we were underneath having a barby.


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> If that dainty 110 pound woman is right above, then don't move.
> 
> Soft, gentle, steps on your ceiling . . . I'd love a neighbor like that.



She's right above the empty apt. On top of me... That's probably my best incentive for moving there, but I do want to move away from the traffic, even if it's only by 1 street. Still thinking about my options. Maybe I should visit the apt. Again... At least just to use my lights


----------



## T45

Was driving around town for some errands and that twice cursed check engine light popped on. After a trip to Auto Zone to get a diagnostic read for the codes, cylinder misfire, I used my Foursevens Mini 123 to look under the hood at the spark plug well. Having a good light in my EDC package pays off once again!


----------



## cerbie

to rifle through some paper trash for an invoice that accidentally went to the wrong pile, before the trash guys came in the morning. Does the model used really even matter for that kind of use?


----------



## Inline6Silvia

T45 said:


> Was driving around town for some errands and that twice cursed check engine light popped on. After a trip to Auto Zone to get a diagnostic read for the codes, cylinder misfire, I used my Foursevens Mini 123 to look under the hood at the spark plug well. Having a good light in my EDC package pays off once again!



It's funny you posted this. My garage currently has two cars in it. One is my buddy's project car and the other is my Fun car which is currently winterized so it's immobile. My daily has been having issues the last couple days. By the time I get off work it's dark outside so I'm force to work on it in the dark. With my Microstream clipped to the bill of my hat, I was able to see my ECU under my dash and pull codes to see what was wrong with the car. I then proceeded to use my "headlamp" to replace a couple sensors under the hood. I love my cheap little Streamlight.


----------



## schmart

This evening I was at a civic organization business meeting being held at a restaurant. We were supposed to watch a DVD presentation. Well first, the restaurant TV broke the day before, so a member ran home and picked up an old CRT TV. Unfortunately he forgot the TV remote so we couldn't switch inputs to the composite input. I finally identified how to use the alarm setting to have the TV come on with the video input selected. Then they realized the batteries in the remote for the DVD player were dead, and they couldn't control the player without it. Out came my trusty SC600. By removing the battery and using 2 paperclips as wires, I was able to hotwire the remote and get the program started. By overdriving the remote with the freshly charged LiIon cell, I didn't even really have to point the remote at the player!


----------



## Novan3

Used the Surefire Fury Defender to look for misplaced car keys in garage minutes before having to leave for work today.


----------



## El Camino

A couple of weeks ago I visited Dixie Caverns. My XL200 was brighter than the tour guide's. I had a backup light, but I kept thinking in a place like that, I should have at least 4 lights. Just in case.

I've been using my Terralux Lightstar 80 at work. Yellow and green colors "pop" more with it. Cat 6 seems to show up better when terminating/punching down.

Oh, today I used my Energizer 1watt tactical to find my cat. it was feeding time, and he's deaf so I had to go get him. (he stays indoors)


----------



## Cataract

schmart said:


> This evening I was at a civic organization business meeting being held at a restaurant. We were supposed to watch a DVD presentation. Well first, the restaurant TV broke the day before, so a member ran home and picked up an old CRT TV. Unfortunately he forgot the TV remote so we couldn't switch inputs to the composite input. I finally identified how to use the alarm setting to have the TV come on with the video input selected. Then they realized the batteries in the remote for the DVD player were dead, and they couldn't control the player without it. Out came my trusty SC600. By removing the battery and using 2 paperclips as wires, I was able to hotwire the remote and get the program started. By overdriving the remote with the freshly charged LiIon cell, I didn't even really have to point the remote at the player!



That NEEDS to be in the McGuyver thread... Just search McGuyver on CPF


----------



## tam17

Used my Nitecore EC2 to shine into zig-zagging corridors of an old fallout shelter under the building where I work. Lighting fixtures are in perfect working order, but where's fun in using them, hehe 

Cheers


----------



## Iry

Fenix PD30 + E21: Screwing down some loft panels and re-organizing the clutter I got up there.


----------



## Flightsintx

Nitecore PD11 with LiFe LiFePO4 battery:
Today looked in a trash can to retrieve something that got dropped in by my son.A
bout 10 times a week for inspection "under the hood" of gear at work.
Every night as a night light- before I turn out the lights, I turn it on, set it up as candle and have light to navigate by.
On the night stand it is sometimes refered to it as a f---light..
EDC you bet. I can't stand to not have it in my pocket every day.


----------



## Forward_clicky

I use mine every day.
I work in a parts department and our warehouse is dimly lit in quite a few areas.
My ITP A3 EOS comes in handy often.


----------



## Ishango

I used my Maglite Pro tonight to charge up the GITD stars on the ceiling of my daughters' bedroom, so she could watch them from her bed before going to sleep. I then used my SC52 on moonmode to navigate the house to avoid waking her up later.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Used my EB1 handheld ceiling bounce, for about 20 mins. It got really hot, no noticeable drop in output. I like this light.


----------



## lepeds

Fenix TK35, PD30, EagleTac D25c

The power went out a half hour before the kids bedtime (dark by then). I used my Fenix TK35 to ceiling bounce. That along with a PD30, and a EagleTac D25c EDC and a modded 2xAA maglight, everyone had a light to play with....i mean utilize. Aside from having to stop playing the Wii U, the kids had a blast just playing in the dark....or what would have been the dark had I not been prepared. Bed time was normal, as i normally read the bedtime story with the modded 2xAA maglight.

I'm pretty sure it was the first time my wife was semi-glad I had a flash-light problem....err solution?


----------



## Novan3

Used my EDC to take a picture of and post here on CPF for someone asking about the pocket clip size today.


----------



## klmmicro

Used my Fenix PD32UE to illuminate some kids that managed to set off a car alarm in my complex parking lot...0300. I think they were a bit dazzled as they took off with a quickness. I was just trying to be nice and help them see what they were doing 

Used it a couple times later today to search my closet corners for locking nut for my camera tripod.


----------



## Novan3

klmmicro said:


> Used my Fenix PD32UE to illuminate some kids that managed to set off a car alarm in my complex parking lot...0300. I think they were a bit dazzled as they took off with a quickness. I was just trying to be nice and help them see what they were doing
> .



You probably could've turned it into a street rave on strobe mode


----------



## ThrowerLover

Despite carrying a Quark Mini CR2 (now MLR2) with me at all times, the reality is that I use the lockout screen on my iPhone the most, usually several times a day. I even went so far as to take a close-up picture of my brightest flashlight bouncing off of a very white surface. I then zoomed in on the brightest portion of the picture to set the lockout screen. With one punch of the top button, I've got plenty of light to handle most of those middle-of-the-night emergencies. Last night, that was to get to the freezer for some ice cream. Whew! Crisis averted.


----------



## argleargle

I love this thread.

Today, I used my JetBeam PC-10 on high mode to blast a path through the darkness to an cardboard box containing un-named parts. Someone said "where is it, where is that stuff." I said, "right there."  ...and it was good. "Wow..." was the only response in the night-vision adapted darkness. ...and a little stumbling


----------



## RCM

Used mine to 1) annoy my dad because he thinks a half dead 3xAAA LED from the hardware store is brighter then a rayovac sportsman 190 lumens 2xD cell...(That was funny) 
2) Used the same light as mentioned above to look for something in my closet.


----------



## Gregozedobe

ThrowerLover said:


> ..... I even went so far as to take a close-up picture of my brightest flashlight bouncing off of a very white surface. I then zoomed in on the brightest portion of the picture to set the lockout screen.


 Would you call that a "metalight" ?  (but hey, it works for you and beats accidentally selecting Hi on a "normal" light and frying your night adjusted retinas :twothumbs )


----------



## Cataract

Gregozedobe said:


> Would you call that a "metalight" ?  (but hey, it works for you and beats accidentally selecting Hi on a "normal" light and frying your night adjusted retinas :twothumbs )



Perhaps a virtual flashlight bounce? Good one, though, now I might take a picture of a light bulb and carry a virtual bulb as third backup. If only I had an old camera I could risk, I would carry a virual sun


----------



## climberkid

I used the Ti pocket clip from my Alpha Ready-Made to do some training on the aircraft. The tool kit usually on the plane wasn't there and I needed a screwdriver. It's alright though, we weren't flying.


----------



## Cataract

I flashed a bunch of people right in the face as I was exiting an elevator. To be fair, here's what I said:

"May I have everybody's attention? Please look here. This is a standard issue neuralizer. You will go about your business as usual and the air smells just fine."

I think it worked; they all seemed a little disoriented.


----------



## neutralwhite

used my pd32ue to say thank you to someone far away, at work.


----------



## Novan3

Used mine to get my partner's attention in a dark part of town after driving right past me.


----------



## Cataract

Last night I heard a suspicious noise while reading in bed. I got up, put my glasses on, get the TK45 and the 12" blade from the floor. Damn, that took way too long! I went for the front, look through the magic eye. Nothing. I thought it might be another tennant in the hallway and turns out it must have been. I need to practice more often.


----------



## LGT

Used my SC600 to light up under the stove while replacing the oven igniter. It took longer to decide which of my lights to use then it did to replace the part.


----------



## ScottFree

Used my TK15 to help me navigate my way home. We've got some snow in the UK. It's fairly light where I am but the snow is very fine so there are some slippery patches on the pavements. Almost twisted my ankle walking to work. Still a bit sore.


----------



## argleargle

Today, I advocated high powered flashlight products to an assistant to an LEO. I simply said, "Check this out." In a fully lit room with sunlight streaming through the window, I celing bounced my OR H3 triple. The response was squinting and the word, "dayyum!"


----------



## buds224

Used my Nitecore SENS CR as a headlamp (fenix headlamp strap) for some soldering work. Also used my RRT0 to strobe my 6yo daughter to get her attention....almost lost her in a crowd of kids when picking her up from school.


----------



## Monocrom

Used my Craftsman 2AA light (re-badged Dorcy model w/ fish-eye optic) to check on a loved one who was having trouble sleeping.


----------



## Cerealand

Use my vitalgear/VME head combo with M31ll for the marathon to the bathroom at night.


----------



## ScottFree

Used a ZL SC52 to walk a friend from work to her door. She has a slight fear of darkness so she usually gets a friend to walk her, but she's away so I was drafted in.


----------



## jh333233

I.... shined my SR95S-UT towards an apartment about half km away


----------



## GunnarGG

Quote from:”Roller Blinds Forums”

Thread:What did you use your blinds for today?

“Preventing a moron half a km away with a stupid bright flashlight from making my aquarium boil.”


----------



## steveg270

I had a problem with my oil fired furnace today. I had the repair guy come and we noticed a ton of soot in the boiler and the exhaust pipe. I held my flashlight- in the pipe so he could vacuum out the soot. Without my light who knows how good a job he would have done. All i know is my Fenix LD41 lit up the entire area and he did a good job. PS he carried a small mag lite single AA flashlight. I blew him away with my light.


----------



## anjari_br

Today I went to the movies and had to leave in the middle of the session (bathroom). When finished, I realized I had
lost my phone (damn shallow pockets). I waited for the session to end and used my Fenix e01 (in my keychain) for
seek in the dark space between those chairs. WOW, how this small flashlight illuminates how closely!!!


----------



## RCM

Used mine to replace a bad circuit breaker at work this morning. We had absolutely no light! Out comes the flashlight! 5 minutes later it was fixed.


----------



## Samy

Went outside the other night to feed the dog and came across this little fellow. In the light of my SC600 he stood out. Surprised i even noticed him.

With car key to show how small he was:


















cheers


----------



## noddy

Trying to see the thermometer outside our kitchen window without actually having to go outside ... been brisk here today ... forecast of 0F/-20C for tonight


----------



## Nippy Dye

What kind is he?


----------



## Samy

Nippy Dye said:


> What kind is he?



It's either a baby Australian Coastal Python which gets up to 13ft apparently or an Australian Scrub Python which gets up to 28ft. Both are similar in appearance and because this is a juvenile it's hard to tell. Both are non-venomous and are kept as pets! (with appropriate licencing). I've seen a few around the place but i'd rather see one of these than an Eastern Brown, those are common and extremely poisonous.

cheers


----------



## Silgt

What did you use your flashlight for today? ...would you believe it is to find another flashlight that I tugged away and no where to be found


----------



## 8kGoodEnuff

Last night I used my TK45 (tail-standing) on high mode in the kitchen for my family to eat dinner since the dimmer switch is no longer working... it worked great. My nephew (18 months) couldn't take his eyes off the torch... lol.


----------



## blah9

Sadly the main use I've had for my lights lately is to show them off to friends! While that's fun I haven't been good at making excuses for using them much outside. Perhaps that's because of the cold spell though.


----------



## rc51mike

I've found since we moved on our boat full time, we use flashlights all the time. Looking in the bilges, working on machinery or just checking the oil level necessitates extra light. I now carry a AA LED with me at all times, much as I do a pocket knife. The docks are quite dark at night and a flashlight helps keep the dog and I from an impromptu swim.

When we first brought the boat to our marina, it was pitch black and we did not have a searchlight. It was hard to tell where the docks and rocks were. Sometime later playing with my Jetbeam Pro I realized it was powerful enough to light up across the width of the marina and would have been suitable for my needs coming in that night. Because of our situation I'm now past lurker and in need of getting other lights for our needs.


----------



## jh333233

Samy said:


> It's either a baby Australian Coastal Python which gets up to 13ft apparently or an Australian Scrub Python which gets up to 28ft. Both are similar in appearance and because this is a juvenile it's hard to tell. Both are non-venomous and are kept as pets! (with appropriate licencing). I've seen a few around the place but i'd rather see one of these than an Eastern Brown, those are common and extremely poisonous.
> 
> cheers



Did you turn its head paper-thin afterwards:laughing::laughing:


----------



## AnAppleSnail

”Sprechen sie English?”
”Nein.”
*Illuminates desired sandwich with flashlight* ”Bitte?”
”Ja. Zwei punk funfzen.”
”Danke, tschun!”

There was no other way to select the right sandwich.


----------



## Cataract

Came home late last night. I carry 2 car keys at all times (never locked myself out of the car since); one with the house keys and one with a pocket knife and L0D. I used the second one to open the trunk and get my bag out. Start walking and search for my home keys, but the car key with EDC isn't there. CRAP!. Out comes the PD20, look on the ground and into the trunk, then in the bag where I just stored my GPS. What a relief! I thought I threw it out in the container with the black frozen banana. I basically could say I did it again; used a flashlight to retrieve a flashlight from a bag.


----------



## Ishango

I've used my flashlights the whole week to charge the GITD stars on my daughters' bedroom ceiling for her (and she asks me for a light to do that if I forget it). And she kept playing with my lights whenever she gets the chance (supervised). She discovered my lights this week (has great taste since she immediately went for my HDS Clicky).

So far she played with my XGlow R1, Fenix E21, HDS Clicky, Fenix E11, Thrunite Ti and several other lights. I bought a Varta Indestructable 2AA today so she can play with that instead of with my expensive lights to prevent them from becoming damaged (she's almost 4yo and could throw or toss them around). It's also a perfect loaner light if I need to lend it so someone.


----------



## Launch Mini

Used a Tri-V on warm flood to light up our lanai for a midnight snack while in Maui.


----------



## Monocrom

Well, not I. But when I woke up, I noticed my dad on the floor, using my 2C Lowe's Task Force model to find a spool of thread that had fallen out of his hand, and rolled underneath the couch. My dad never uses flashlights. Growing up, I can't recall even one time that he did. The Task Force is the main light I keep in the kitchen. Dad is visiting from the Old Country. Also, he likes to do things himself. Despite being elderly. So, waking me up to look for the spool of pink thread for him; just wasn't an option in his eyes. 

(Yeah, it was pink. I would have just left it there.)


----------



## gravelrash

I came across a guy last night trying to change a flat tire in the dark, in the turning lane of a fairly busy street. Me and one other guy stopped just to help block traffic, but even with passing headlights it was hard to see to change the flat. I had my brand-new Maratac copper 123 in my pocket so I held it while he changed the wheel. It was also helpful to shine on the ground so that passing cars knew somebody was standing right on the lane divider. The other fellow who stopped had a 4D Maglite; I appreciated the incan beam but it was fairly impotent compared to the Maratac.

It made me think I should start carrying something bigger in my truck.


----------



## sal415

Looking through the snow storm lots of snow here


----------



## Moonwayman

The cfl bulb in my bathroom started to flicker this morning and then it went dead. I've had it a few years, but I thought they were supposed to last longer than that.

grabbed my t60cs and lit up the bathroom better than a light bulb. I replaced the bulb but i was happy to have a bright tail standing light that could get the job done. I guess a 2100 lumen light is useful after all.


----------



## Cinder

Last night I came home and it was still dark (graveyard shift). My eyes were attuned to the dark and everyone was still sleeping, so I did not want to turn on the lights at home. I used my TK-22's lowest setting to look for my TK-15 light but could not find it. A few minutes later, I remembered that I left it in the car.


----------



## RCM

Used my LED minimag in candle mode to clean inside the upper area of the ice maker bin at work! Have to use it again tomorrow to clean the coils on the deep freezer..


----------



## korona

used when bicycling home after gym; it's pretty dark after 16:00.


----------



## markr6

Used the PD32UE again while looking at two homes for sale. Low-mid levels for indoors, under sinks, cabinets, etc. Turbo mode for checking out the property, roof and trees in the dark. Perfect setup; can't beat the massive hotspot!


----------



## tam17

Entered a small fight with local kids, armed with red laser pointers. Brandished Nitecore EC2 on strobe, but to no avail. They won :shakehead


----------



## dc38

tam17 said:


> Entered a small fight with local kids, armed with red laser pointers. Brandished Nitecore EC2 on strobe, but to no avail. They won :shakehead


Thats why I coatpocket carry the Skyray King. I learned that nothing short of pocketable sunlight works on hooligans lol. For drunks on the other hand, about 150 lumens is enough


----------



## gravelrash

Used my HDS 170 Clicky to re-light my neighbor's gas fireplace. It earned me pasta and key-lime pie!


----------



## RCM

Used mine to see tiny screws in a deep slot on an LCD TV... wasn't able to fix that one main LCD driver is bad and not worth fixing...and looked through the vents on my Hitachi plasma because I was bored after!


----------



## trickcunningham

Went on brisk walk with the wife and the sun went down before we got home. Had the trusty and cheap Sipik 68 with me to light the way.


----------



## Stream

trickcunningham said:


> Went on brisk walk with the wife and the sun went down before we got home. Had the trusty and cheap Sipik 68 with me to light the way.



Funny thing: I've never heard of that light. I looked it up, and now I've ordered two lol.


----------



## argleargle

Today I used my Solarforce Gladiator P60 host to test P60 modules.

Brown Santa brought me a gift from Lighthound today. My 4v-18v P60 greens and reds with LOP thrower reflectors met with approval! Since the host can take up to 18650x4 with spacers, today I was running matching voltage cr123x4 just for the hell of it. The P60s I have are super-tolerant. Claimed lumens 225, looks weaker than a claimed 500 lumen light. ...and everything went exactly as expected. I suspect a power tool battery and a P60 showerhead is in the future.

Tonight, I get to play in the dark!


----------



## bnemmie

Christened my new Mag Solitaire LED to help me get my neighbors furnace working after she ran out of heating oil. It got dropped on concrete, splashed with diesel fuel, and clamped in-between my teeth. Overall I was very happy with it. It was the perfect amount of light for close up work and light enough that my mouth didn't get sore.


----------



## magnum70383

I edc my zebralight S6330 in my winter jacket pocket. Parked my car, saw a suspicious person across my house looking like someone is breaking in. I wiped out my S6330, in max 2400+ lumens and lit up the entire lot. It was just my neighbor trying to fix her door. Hahahhaa


----------



## blah9

My wife used my LD01 to find her missing iPod in her car. She has her own but likes to take my stuff anyway.


----------



## Samy

magnum70383 said:


> I edc my zebralight S6330 in my winter jacket pocket. Parked my car, saw a suspicious person across my house looking like someone is breaking in. I wiped out my S6330, in max 2400+ lumens and lit up the entire lot. It was just my neighbor trying to fix her door. Hahahhaa



That's some serious EDC power!


----------



## Cataract

magnum70383 said:


> I edc my zebralight S6330 in my winter jacket pocket. Parked my car, saw a suspicious person across my house looking like someone is breaking in. I wiped out my S6330, in max 2400+ lumens and lit up the entire lot. It was just my neighbor trying to fix her door. Hahahhaa



Did it make her jump?


----------



## markr6

Used my H51w, every day actually, while taking my new australian shepherd puppy out to do his business. I accidentally grabbed the H51 (cool white) last night and it threw me off - wondered why the snow was now blue and his poop was dark purple! I downgraded it to the nightstand use and I like it for that.


----------



## gsr

I used a First Light USA Tomahawk MC to light up the earthquake isolators under the Utah State Capitol building. I was part of a tour group, and the lights that are installed to illuminate the isolators were slow to come on, so out came the Tomahawk.


----------



## PANGES

blah9 said:


> My wife used my LD01 to find her missing iPod in her car. She has her own but likes to take my stuff anyway.



What's up with women doing that?!? When we go to amusement parks, my girlfriend and I both get our own churros, yet she always develops the need to try a bite of mine, despite knowing that both of ours taste the same....


----------



## blah9

PANGES said:


> What's up with women doing that?!? When we go to amusement parks, my girlfriend and I both get our own churros, yet she always develops the need to try a bite of mine, despite knowing that both of ours taste the same....



Haha, she does that too! She says it's because the food always tastes better off my plate.


----------



## oosek

I used it to look on the back of my hifi equipment.


----------



## dajab77

Used my 4Sevens Quark 2XAA to light up the path to take out the recycle container. Great light.


----------



## gradio

1st - wake wife. I took my current edc LD12 and one hand covering the lens, turned on in strobe, quickly whip to her eye while sleeping. It worked. Got her up faster than alarm clock. Then I did a fast escape on to work. 
2nd - daily work usage checking equipment/gauge/meters status during walk around inspection. LD12 & Fury while at work.


----------



## bnemmie

Just got back inside from being out on deck. Off the coast of Mass in the middle of this blizzard. My 6PX Pro was strapped to my wrist so I wouldnt loose it in the 70+ knt winds. Had to go out and adjust some lines and knock some ice off.


----------



## Roger Sully

bnemmie said:


> Just got back inside from being out on deck. Off the coast of Mass in the middle of this blizzard. My 6PX Pro was strapped to my wrist so I wouldnt loose it in the 70+ knt winds. Had to go out and adjust some lines and knock some ice off.



WTH!? Stay safe out there.


----------



## mhohisel

Went 4x4ing in the snow at 11pm got stuck around 12am and took until 3:30am to get out. Used the PA40 and HL21 to look for wood to throw under the tires, and illuminate under the truck while scraping snow away from the leaf springs and differential. The HL21 was great while laying on my stomach under the truck shoveling snow and ice!


----------



## cdrake261

replace my belt in my jeep in a church parking lot 40 miles from home


----------



## bietjiedof

Evening walk - shine PD32UE on ground to warn cars that we're there - then, in the middle of the night, my wife heard something scratching in the cupboard. Nothing found, but not because it was hiding in the shadows


----------



## MadMaxabeam

Finding my cars key in a foot of snow. Works every time


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD32UE on low to read labels on some equipment in a dimly lit communications room.


----------



## gradio

Early morning (2am) LD12 taking the dogs out.
Afternoon - used my LD12 in Home Depot looking at their flashlights lol. Just bought three of their Rayovac Indestructible AA flashlights. One for each vehicle. Seems a bargain. The lighting wasn't the best so I whipped out the LD12.
Minutes ago, the wife used her LD12 against the oven to peek through the glass checking on some chow I guess.


----------



## Cerealand

Just brought a V3 Malkoff Wildcat. I looked directly into the bezel while turning it on to see if it works/to see how bright it is. Good News. It's very bright.


----------



## Raiden

I had to write down the mileage of a Kenworth T-600 tractor but the doors were lock and the windows had a dark tint. Instead of walking back to the office, I pulled out my Nitecore EC25 and shined it thru the tint. I could actually see the odometer clearly.


----------



## AquaJoe

I used my my new L2M with XML drop-in to walk my dogs tonite. 

I dont think they cared I had a ridiculously bright flash light, but I sure had fun playing with it!!!


----------



## bnemmie

HSG said:


> WTH!? Stay safe out there.



Thanks, We had gusts up to 90 knots at one point. Made for an interesting few days lol


----------



## Monocrom

Been awhile since I've had to use my main EDC light (Milky-modded SureFire L1).

Needed it last night as my close friends planned a trip to Dave & Busters to hang out and have fun. Unfortunately, D&B has really gone downhill. They put in 3 new games not too long ago. But it's been at least a couple of years before that that anything new was put in. The servers are less friendly when you go to grab something to eat. And tend to screw up orders. At some D&Bs, the food is obviously old. Still an overall fun place to hang out. But not as good as it once was.

Anyway, my buddies and I went out despite the huge storm that passed through our area. The parking lot near D&B was cleared. But plenty of ice in the parking lot. Some black ice too. Especially just outside my driver's door after I parked. Heading back out after the fun was over, I used my modded L1 on high mode (200 lumens) to make sure I didn't slip and fall on my butt.


----------



## Dadof6

gravelrash said:


> Used my HDS 170 Clicky to re-light my neighbor's gas fireplace. It earned me pasta and key-lime pie!



Wow, I didn't realize those HDS lights got that hot


----------



## Scotsman1886

I used my Stinger to search a house after finding forced entry by a burglary suspect.


----------



## RCM

Power outage at Target tonight! Out came my LED minimag until the emergency lights kicked in.


----------



## Cataract

Scotsman1886 said:


> I used my Stinger to search a house after finding forced entry by a burglary suspect.



I'm guessing no one was at the scene anymore...

A lot less impressive on my part: Working on making a few lanyards for a couple of hours whith my H502D on the forehead. Then I used my Mr. Elfin to light up the inside of the drawer so I could put both my H502 and Mr. Elfin back in their reserved places. What a night! :sweat:


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Used my Black Diamond Storm to help me install 3 23W (100W equivalent) CFL bulbs in my new light fixture.

Having your hands free makes a huge difference when you're working in dark crevices.


----------



## JCD

I used 2 6Ps, with MC-E and XM-L drop-ins, as a bicycle headlight for the dark leg of my commute. The drop-ins have changed, but the 6Ps have served that function reliably for four years now.


----------



## LGT

Not today, but Friday night during the height of the blizzard we had up here, while picking up or clearing downed wires for the Electric Co. I work for,My ZebraLight H51w AA nw was strapped to my hardhat troughout the entire ordeal. Had to brush the wet snow and ice off a few times, but it worked for hours on end. A nice test for what I've always considered a very good Headlamp.


----------



## dajab77

Used my Fenix E01 as a night light for my 7yr old daughter. She said it was just right.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

Used my E2DL to light up one of the burial chambers in Petra


----------



## argleargle

I wore sunglasses and used a 1600 lumen light to read in bed. I didn't feel like going to get a smaller light.


----------



## FoxyRick

Identified a small, dark smudge on the ceiling; it was a spider. Chased said spider across the ceiling and behind the curtains.

Flashight used: Eagletac SX25A6 on Turbo, a.k.a. spider-chasing mode.


----------



## blah9

Used my Fenix E21 to inspect the exhaust and the coolant level in my Jeep the other day. The exhaust hanger rusted apart and the coolant was very low.


----------



## napablu2

Used my fenix e05 when the we lost power yesterday.


----------



## Samy

argleargle said:


> I wore sunglasses and used a 1600 lumen light to read in bed. I didn't feel like going to get a smaller light.




LOL


----------



## holylight

i use my olight s20 to light up my son book. while he studying I driving him to school


----------



## PANGES

Used my PD32UE to locate the starter in my dad's car last night. Then used the ITP A3 EOS while changing out the starter this morning. Helped A LOT when I was locating some nuts I dropped down in the engine bay. It's so nice to have a small light you can hold between your teeth while working. No clue why I didn't think to do this earlier.


----------



## Monocrom

Took my car to a car wash yesterday. Been going there several times. Going to be quite awhile before I go back, that's for sure. As usual, the guys did a **** poor job of finishing off my car. Though this time, even worse than the others. Love having to clean off water from my car after tipping the guy for doing that for me as part of his job. But I noticed he knocked off a tiny plastic cover on the upper portion of my back-window. Pulled into an underground parking lot to fix it. Took out my Milky-modded SF L1 . . . and promptly dropped it on the concrete floor! 

Still worked though! Worked perfectly. Hell, I couldn't even find a scratch on her. Ah, Surefire and Milky. Go together better than peanut butter and jelly. Used the custom 40 lumens lower setting on my light so I could see what I was doing as I popped the little plastic cover back into place.


----------



## PANGES

Monocrom said:


> Took my car to a car wash yesterday. Been going there several times. Going to be quite awhile before I go back, that's for sure. As usual, the guys did a **** poor job of finishing off my car. Though this time, even worse than the others. Love having to clean off water from my car after tipping the guy for doing that for me as part of his job. But I noticed he knocked off a tiny plastic cover on the upper portion of my back-window. Pulled into an underground parking lot to fix it. Took out my Milky-modded SF L1 . . . and promptly dropped it on the concrete floor!
> 
> Still worked though! Worked perfectly. Hell, I couldn't even find a scratch on her. Ah, Surefire and Milky. Go together better than peanut butter and jelly. Used the custom 40 lumens lower setting on my light so I could see what I was doing as I popped the little plastic cover back into place.



Unfortunately, unless you go to a good/reputable detailer, it's always best to just wash your own car. I've tried so many car wash places, and they always seem to do less than acceptable work. I always tip the person at the end too, but always regret it once I get home and take a look at the quality of their work.


----------



## mccririck

I use mine to search for asbestos in disused buildings.


----------



## Imon

mccririck said:


> I use mine to search for asbestos in disused buildings.



:sick2: Asbestos!

I remember when I was a freshman in college I had a class in a old building undergoing renovations and plastered throughout the building were signs that read "Warning: Asbestos contamination". 
Hope you were wearing a good respirator.


----------



## spkmky

Power went out. Pulled out my mini ml. Turned on and watched the high mode dim out. So basically I used it on low to find another cr123. Then it was play time for half an hour until the house power was restored. Weeeeee..... Again.


----------



## Ray-o-light

Used my Solarforce L2n to help me refill my radiator last night on the way home.


----------



## Foskey

Used my Surefire E1B to repair a dishwasher.


----------



## TweakMDS

We had a 2-hour blackout at work early this morning!!!   

Unfortunately I was only carrying edc's, so the Zebralight SC52 on 14500, EagleTac D25A Clicky in XP-G and a Tank007 E09 AAA light. Still, great to light up everything. Even though it was light outside, windows facing south and west were completely in the dark, as were stairs etc.

The 500 lumens from the tiny SC52 impressed all around - as expected, but I'm personally still more impressed by the Tank007 E09. Keychain size AAA light running on NiMH, a good ~100 - 120 lumens on turbo, and rugged enough to let everyone use.
I can also buy 6 of those for the price of one zebralight, and they come in a nice giftable box.


----------



## fields_mj

This morning I used my Quark AA w/14500 to change my sons diaper, find a rather large pile of dog poo in the hall way before stepping in it, to carry my daughter out of her bedroom and into our bed with my wife without stepping on any toys or stubbing my toes on anything, and to survey the yard and woodline behind the house before I let the dogs out this morning. Pretty much the same things I use my EDC for every morning. Thankfully the dog poo in the hallway thing is normally just me being paranoid, but stepping in it once or twice will justify the cost of ANY EDC.


----------



## bietjiedof

My regular neighborhood watch patrol last night. Someone donated one of those spotlights that connects to the car's cigarette lighter - which throws a tiny hotspot with almost no spill. When I handed over to the next guy, he said he was very impressed with it. Until I showed him my Crelant 7G5CS. Actually I feel kinda bad, because it's like spitting on whoever donated that spotlight...


----------



## yearnslow

Shouldn't this thread be re-titled 'what did you use your flashlight for LAST NIGHT'


----------



## cerbie

yearnslow said:


> Shouldn't this thread be re-titled 'what did you use your flashlight for LAST NIGHT'


I used mine *tonight*, to replace light bulbs outdoors.


----------



## tsask

At the grocery store today I used my SolarForce 6P with UV LED to light up the currency dectector stripe on a US $50 bill I was using for payment. the cashiers were impressed.


----------



## PANGES

yearnslow said:


> Shouldn't this thread be re-titled 'what did you use your flashlight for LAST NIGHT'



I used mine during the afternoon to search for a clip that fell under the center console of my car.


----------



## yearnslow

Ok, Ok...... I retract that statement wholly and unreservedly.


----------



## bietjiedof

yearnslow said:


> Ok, Ok...... I retract that statement wholly and unreservedly.



An interesting (for me) by-product of your post is that it made me realize that "last night" and "today" are not mutually exclusive - in my case, my neighborhood watch patrol was after midnight, so it was both "today" and "last night" (maybe "early this morning" would have been less ambiguous).

What's also interesting about this thread is how many people use flashlights during daylight hours - myself included. Until you EDC a flashlight, you don't realize how useful they are.

Edit: Hey, yearnslow, I just noticed where you are. Maybe you can answer a question I was asked recently, which was - will a strobe have any effect on a predator like a hyena, jackal or leopard? We don't get many of them in my suburb of Cape Town (although we do get baboons, and there has been a sighting of leopard!)


----------



## markr6

Used my Photon Micro-Light II to check out a water leak in the roof at work. It's all I EDC and didn't feel like running out to my car to get my E11. Not much light but better than nothing. It looked like someone spilled something on the carpet at first, but turns out we've got a small waterfall coming down the wall from all the rain.


----------



## yearnslow

> Hey, yearnslow, I just noticed where you are. Maybe you can answer a question I was asked recently, which was - will a strobe have any effect on a predator like a hyena, jackal or leopard? We don't get many of them in my suburb of Cape Town (although we do get baboons, and there has been a sighting of leopard!)


The short answer is, I don't know. However having seen how predators react to any bright light at night, it wouldn't suprise me if they ran away, or at least, were confused enough to abandon any attack?


----------



## bietjiedof

yearnslow said:


> The short answer is, I don't know. However having seen how predators react to any bright light at night, it wouldn't suprise me if they ran away, or at least, were confused enough to abandon any attack?


Thanks mate.


----------



## Cataract

I use my flashlights often enough during the day; looking for a screw or small parts on the floor or under the desk, looking into machines, etc.



yearnslow said:


> The short answer is, I don't know. However having seen how predators react to any bright light at night, it wouldn't suprise me if they ran away, or at least, were confused enough to abandon any attack?



That's good to know. There have been multiple threads about this and people's experience differs a lot, but 99% of the time it is about dogs. I did notice that lions don't seem to mind mega spotlights in nature documentaries. I myself stopped a black bear in his tracks last summer with an IFE2. Would be nice to hear about your experience or knowledge, but I guess that would have to be a different thread...


----------



## Frijid

I used mine last night to see where i was going in the house.

Then this morning i dropped the remote control under the bed and i used it to see where it was


----------



## PANGES

yearnslow said:


> Ok, Ok...... I retract that statement wholly and unreservedly.



Victory! haha. 



bietjiedof said:


> What's also interesting about this thread is how many people use flashlights during daylight hours - myself included. Until you EDC a flashlight, you don't realize how useful they are.



Very true! I didn't start EDCing a light (at least one that wasn't one of those free/cheap throwaway keychain ones) until a couple of months ago, and now I don't see how I can go without one.


----------



## smc170

Used my brand new TL-2X on low to get a Doctor Pepper from my basement 

Sent from my GS3


----------



## pizza8guy888

I was with my girlfriend out to dinner before a nearby comedy show. We were in a rush, and luckily got seated immediately at the restaurant. About 5 minutes later the power went out in the whole area. The restaurant was pitch black inside as everyone scurried for their cellphone lights (haha) I pulled out my Prometheus Alpha Ready Made and ceiling bounced it on medium power. It literally lit up nearly half of the place. Everyone nearby was commenting how cool it was. After awhile of waiting for the power to return, we dicded to leave since we were still in a rush to eat before the comedy show. As I grabbed my Alpha and started walking out of the restaurant, people were saying "hey who turned out the light?"..."It was that guy's flashlight over there". I honestly have to say, the experience added to my enjoyment of my night out.


----------



## applevalleyjoe

Used my Xtar to find my hearing aid battery on the floor...works great.


----------



## Samy

pizza8guy888 said:


> I was with my girlfriend out to dinner before a nearby comedy show. We were in a rush, and luckily got seated immediately at the restaurant. About 5 minutes later the power went out in the whole area. The restaurant was pitch black inside as everyone scurried for their cellphone lights (haha) I pulled out my Prometheus Alpha Ready Made and ceiling bounced it on medium power. It literally lit up nearly half of the place. Everyone nearby was commenting how cool it was. After awhile of waiting for the power to return, we dicded to leave since we were still in a rush to eat before the comedy show. As I grabbed my Alpha and started walking out of the restaurant, people were saying "hey who turned out the light?"..."It was that guy's flashlight over there". I honestly have to say, the experience added to my enjoyment of my night out.



Very cool!


----------



## ariep

Used my sc52 to find my 2 yo daughter's toy which had fallen and rolled under the bed.


----------



## m&m

Used my fenix tk21 in my attic. Had to run run wire to have some illumination around the house. At night my house is no longer invisible.


----------



## dna89

I used my A8 to roll around in the mud under my Sterling ( Dump truck ) & locate a coolant leak.


----------



## ecoloco

Last night I used my Fenix TK22 to look for some cattle that was missing from the corral.


----------



## cerbie

To look in scary dark room and closet corners while cleaning up. Then, I managed to misplace the lights I used. :hairpull:

Sometimes, even three is none .


----------



## mrmacman2u

I used it to find that tricky pistachio that ran away and rolled under my UPS, to look down the barrel of a 6D Maglite that had a battery leak in it and to see the MOUNTAINS OF DUST BUNNY ORGIES behind my computer while trying to get a USB cable plugged in again. Incidentally, it showed me that I REALLY need to clean....


----------



## thedoc007

Work for a courier company - had an expedited package to deliver at 8:30pm in full dark in a sub I've never been to before. Used my EDC Olight M20S-X to light up the addresses and find the right house without backtracking. Got back to warehouse, and lights had been shut off...used it again to navigate ariound pools of water on the floor from snow melt and/or truck washers.


----------



## YAK-28

picked up a small battery powered disco ball with 3 leds as a sparkly joke for the wife($.50). as she was playing with it, i hit it with a surefire fury and a zebralight 600w and found a new toy for the cats.


----------



## DMitchell

Last night I went to find my 3D MagLite because the cat got out, and she ran underneath the car. I found that the light would not turn on, and the batteries would not come out. They are stuck, and I don't know what happened. So, I went next door to borrow the neighbors red TerraLUX light. Much smaller and easier to hold than the big MagLite.


----------



## tam17

Used Nitecore EC2 as a carrying handle for a 10kg sack of potatoes


----------



## PANGES

pizza8guy888 said:


> I was with my girlfriend out to dinner before a nearby comedy show. We were in a rush, and luckily got seated immediately at the restaurant. About 5 minutes later the power went out in the whole area. The restaurant was pitch black inside as everyone scurried for their cellphone lights (haha) I pulled out my Prometheus Alpha Ready Made and ceiling bounced it on medium power. It literally lit up nearly half of the place. Everyone nearby was commenting how cool it was. After awhile of waiting for the power to return, we dicded to leave since we were still in a rush to eat before the comedy show. As I grabbed my Alpha and started walking out of the restaurant, people were saying "hey who turned out the light?"..."It was that guy's flashlight over there". I honestly have to say, the experience added to my enjoyment of my night out.



I've only experienced one power outage while eating at a restaurant, and unfortunately, I didn't know about awesome flashlights back then. I was one of those people eating by cellphone light. 

It's crazy, but last night, I had a dream about flashlights. I dreamt that there was a power outage at my house and i kept scrambling around for my flashlights, and none of them had batteries. Sigh. Look at what this forum is doing to me...

Edit: Also, the other night, I had a dream that a giant robot was attacking me, so I strobed it with my PD32UE, and while it was disoriented, I smacked it in the head with my light, and ran away...


----------



## plaguem

my quark X with 1xAA body and turbo flat tailcap has been on nightlight duty in my baby girl's room to keep her from crying. she seems to find comfort that daddy left his flashlight in her room the whole night. tailstanding on low.


----------



## rayman

I used my EX10 at work today on the construction site where I work. I'm only a student and work there part-time but it's funny to see how they all look so excited when they see my flashlight .

rayman


----------



## Cataract

Looked into the milk carton to make sure it was still good; midnight snack by the flashlight right after a bathroom call. Great usage last night


----------



## ModernMan

I used my new Veleno Designs Quantum Ti to find my wife's phone on her nightstand and turn off the vibrate function at 2am.


----------



## cerbie

To illuminate old dirt and grime on a formica tabletop, and also on closet walls that had not even been visible, much reachable, for years.


----------



## appliancejunk

Used it well replacing all the smoke detector batteries.


----------



## foreman

to find candy rolled under the table.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my Fenix PD32UE on medium to find my way around in a public restroom that had no lights at a restaurant.


----------



## jamesmtl514

just used my new V4 Wildcat to light up....everything :O


----------



## LGT

Nothing serious. Just out on the back deck of my house with my HDS 140 twisty and 200 rotary, peak el capitan qtc, Surefire C2H with a Malkoff M61, all cool white, ZL H51 and H600, both NW, a Jetbeam Jet-III ST warm, and my two throwers. A Thrunite catapult V2 and a new Predator Barracuda. Doing nothing more then comparing spill, color, hotspots and distance. Sometimes I just like to use my lights for the heck of it.


----------



## Light Thrower

Used my TK22 to find my s10 that some how found it's way under the couch.


----------



## 2000xlt

Who is calling at 2am lol


ModernMan said:


> I used my new Veleno Designs Quantum Ti to find my wife's phone on her nightstand and turn off the vibrate function at 2am.


----------



## scsmith

Pretty much what I use it for everyday, being able to see while walking the dog before or after sunrise. I also showed a motorcycle racing college professor friend how bright, and how much throw, a single CR123 battery light can get by letting her play with my SF EB1.


----------



## enomosiki

Lit up the scene of an automobile fire with my C2XDL while on my 3-mile PT.











The above picture shows how intense the pressure was to the point the hood was blown off from the chassis.














The last pic shows the battery smoking, almost forty minutes after the fire had been extinguished.

No one was injured, and no damage except for the cab itself. Both the driver and passenger evacuated safely.


----------



## markr6

enomosiki said:


> Lit up the scene of an automobile fire with my C2XDL while on my 3-mile PT.



WOW! Got a little warm in there!


----------



## jaycyu

enomosiki said:


> Lit up the scene of an automobile fire with my C2XDL while on my 3-mile PT..


Fight club


----------



## SoCalDep

Used my just-purchased military grade Streamlight Sidewinder Compact II with white/red/blue and IR LEDs to...

Change the faucet in my kitchen sink. Not so tactical but it worked great in it's head-band.


----------



## blah9

Today my wife and I got lost on a night hike on an unfamiliar trail that disappeared after a while in the woods. It wasn't a big deal, but we were glad when we found our way back to the trail. At least we had plenty of light!


----------



## surferx

As she was going to walk the dog, wife said the batteries in her Quark QT2L-X were dead, so she grabbed my keys with the D25A Ti.


----------



## Cataract

Got a beer from my dad's cold room. I could have just switched the lights on, but that would defeat the purpose of carrying an EDC light :devil:


----------



## TBuddha

Last night I had my first outing with my Zebralight S6330. I was driving in a semi rural area, and trying to locate a hard-to-find-in-the-dark friend's driveway. I've missed this turn before, and was sure the Zebra would help. I asked my wife to hold the light OUTSIDE the car before turning it on. She got that almost right. However, at the critical time she turned it on pointed directly into the passenger side view mirror. And so, I got 2400Lm, or so, directly into my eyes!!! Ouch! We made it on the second try.


----------



## cerbie

eGear Splash Flash, to fetch my Malkoff G2s, to survey storm damage.

They don't throw worth a crap, but _oh_ do they light everything up. I was noticing whole fell trees first, thanks to that _flooooody_ reflector design, even being comparatively starved for lux and lumens . As soon as the lightning lets up, I'll be doing a little suburban hiking with them :thumbsup:.

Edit: luckily, there's been very little real damage. Plenty of trees down, but just like by my house, all I've seen missed houses and cars. It could stand to be brighter, for doing this (not what I got it for, really), but this M61LL 219 rocks, nonetheless. Maybe I should have a MD2 w/ a M61 219?


----------



## scsmith

Heard something crash out of the yard and through the bushes into the woods behind my place while talking the dog for a walk a few minutes ago. I fired up the ThruNite Scorpion on Turbo and got eye shine - lots of eye shine. There was a huge herd of deer in the woods - must have been 7 to 9 pair of eyes shining back at me.


----------



## jsmit24

Carrying a bowl full of chicken bones to the corner of my property at 4:00 a.m. so they'd be "disposed of" by coyotes. Yeah... technically it's feeding coyotes. I do it every night. I feed my dogs chicken (deboned), and I have garbage pickup only once a week... so the coyotes take care of what would otherwise be a smelly problem.

My flashlight is a plastic auto house ray-o-vac. I joined this forum to figure out how to upgrade.


----------



## LGT

Used my HDS rotary while replacing headlight bulbs in my 08 trailblazer. Even in the light of day, you just can't see into those dark spots underneath the hood.


----------



## Labrador72

Fenix HL21 and TK12 for snowshoeing in the Alps. Unfortunately I lost the HL21 bsttery cap in the snow while trying to change battery on a ridge.
Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joelbnyc

Wow no vehicle explosions, just used my e01 as a nightlight when lights are all off except my tablet. And to get up in the am to use the restroom.


----------



## nathan225

used my hds today when we came home and it was dark and no one could find the right key to get in the house I pull out my light problem solved


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Site survey at a job site today. The project manager was trying to trace some cables in a dimly lit area so I pulled out my PD32UE and handed it to him. He wound up asking to borrow it several times and made note of the variable brightness settings. 

And I was the only one in a 6-person crew who had a flashlight on me.


----------



## RCM

Incoming storm...wind had killed the power before I got these (Didn't have normal camera on me, cell phone pics suck anyway!) I always carry my minimag LED loaded with Duraloops, and I knew I would need it...first one is out front of my work, second is out back..


----------



## Grmnracing

Foursevens Quark AAx2 XML 

Different brightness levels, set the mood for Sexy Time


----------



## cerbie

To better see what was left of cat puke in the carpet, as I cleaned it. Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## markr6

cerbie said:


> To better see what was left of cat puke in the carpet, as I cleaned it. Fun, fun, fun.



LOL! It's amazing how easy it is to find the "leftovers" with a light after you thought you got it all. I recently used my EA4 with a diffuser on turbo to look over the carpet...found some interesting stains I would never have noticed otherwise.


----------



## Cataract

markr6 said:


> LOL! It's amazing how easy it is to find the "leftovers" with a light after you thought you got it all. I recently used my EA4 with a diffuser on turbo to look over the carpet...found some interesting stains I would never have noticed otherwise.



Try with a 365nM UV light for even more interesting stains :devil:


----------



## Bentbylumens

Ok . . . Technically this was yesterday but I just joined today and didn't use any of my lights. So, I'm cheating a bit. I loaned my stylus pro to my co-worker, who dropped a grape under her desk and couldn't find it. No lie, later in the day I loaned her my Leatherman Juice S2 to get a jammed staple out of her stapler. My secret life as a flashaholic prepper nerd is blown.


----------



## Nutdip

I'm selling some yard equipment. A guy came to buy my weed whacker and noticed the John Deer sitting at the top of the driveway with a for sale sign on it.

It's getting dark. I walk up the drive with him and whip out my trusty sunwayman. But... The light is blinking when I try to fire it up! (low bat) So, I whip this out:






Do a quick switch... Show him the details of the lawn tractor and bam! Sold.

Then I flashed his way as he loaded it onto his trailer.


----------



## YAK-28

we were having dinner with the wife's family tonight and her sister started talking about a class she took on interior decorating in kitchens. she brought up color temps and lighting, knowing about flashlight "hobby". i had fenix pd32ue and a zebralight sc600w with me and quickly showed her the difference between the two on a nearby wine label, which she could easily see. then back to dinner.


----------



## jkpq45

Cataract said:


> ...midnight snack by the flashlight right...



Sounds like a Meat Loaf classic rock ballad!


----------



## neutralwhite

flashed a pilot good bye from the ground to his 747 after checks.


----------



## Ishango

I repaired (and maintained) my failing Fenix LD10. The switch was acting weird and a flickering was shown every time I turned the light on. So on checking the light out (and searching LD10 switch problems here on CPF) it seemed the switch was loose. It took me quite a while with a pair of pliers, but in the end I managed to twist it back in place again. Now it seems to be working fine again  I also used my Maglite XL50 to check some supplies in mij storage space.


----------



## Samy

My wife and i were woken at 3am by the sound of our front screen door rattling. We live in an acreage area in a dead end street in a remote area, our house is a small cabin/cottage style house. I assumed it was a possum or our dog had escaped from it's enclosure. I hopped out of bed, grabbed my Zebralight SC600 switched it onto it's lowest low (0.1 lumens or so, which is very bright at this time of night!) and of kind of stumbled as quietly as i could down the hallway trying to wake up. I stopped near the front door and listened.... nothing. I flicked on the porch light, swung open the door and blasted the SC600 on high out the door. Nothing. I opened the door and stepped outside and lit up the front yard and surrounding bush. I decided to do a perimeter check. If there was someone there then they knew i was there too by now so i left the SC600 on it's highest setting and searched around the house and property. This floody output is amazing for this kind of search. I looked up the road, all over the place but saw nothing. The dog was in it's enclosure asleep (it's a quiet dog) and i couldn't see any possums, which you can normally easily spot if they're making noise. I went back inside and grabbed my Fenix TK41 and did a distance check into the forest behind the house. Nothing was found. There were no persons found within or near the property.

All i can assume is that it was a possum, or the noise was something else such as a tree branch falling on our tin roof. Otherwise, if it was someone checking our front door they soon learnt that i was packing some serious lumens at 3am. Being in a heavily forested area there are plenty of places to hide but those areas are limited when you've got some excellent searchlights. 

I went back to bed and didn't hear anything further.

cheers


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Had the munchies while riding home in the car at night. Used my quad Nichia loaded C2 to fish out a handful of Goldfish® crackers and about $0.27 worth of apple Gummy Bears from inside my pocket.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Had a simulated airborne ranger ops flight jump test with my zebralight H51C. I just clipped the zebralight onto my shoulder harness and jumped out the bedroom window. Yes I was holding onto my cinch sak parachute strings. I just floated down onto the hotspot landing zone holding the strings. Scraped my knee.

Neighbors cat chased me down and I had to abort the landing.

Was wearing my pillow helmet.

Yes it saved my life.

Will be majestically floating down for night ops maneuvers once I finish this peanut buster parfait.


----------



## scsmith

Just took my dog for a walk in the back yard. I saw my neighbor yelling for Scooby, his Dachshund, who had apparently gotten off leash, and decided he was going to be a deer tracking Dachshund tonight. My neighbor was trying to use the light from his cell phone's camera flash to find Scooby at the edge of the woods / field behind our apartments. I _only_ had my Inova XS keyring light and a C2-HA with Malkoff M60 drop-in clipped in my pocket. The C2/Malkoff combo came out and quickly located Scooby. My neighbor seemed quite relieved when I fired up a real light so he could see his dog, and everything around him, and get the pup back on leash.


----------



## Samy

ledmitter_nli said:


> Had a simulated airborne ranger ops flight jump test with my zebralight H51C. I just clipped the zebralight onto my shoulder harness and jumped out the bedroom window. Yes I was holding onto my cinch sak parachute strings. I just floated down onto the hotspot landing zone holding the strings. Scraped my knee.
> 
> Neighbors cat chased me down and I had to abort the landing.
> 
> Was wearing my pillow helmet.
> 
> Yes it saved my life.
> 
> Will be majestically floating down for night ops maneuvers once I finish this peanut buster parfait.



LOL


----------



## jspalaroan

Used my Fenix PD22 last night (11pm) going to the basement of a shopping mall (Metro). while on the way- the guards on duty just shutdown the lights on the driveway, luckily I have my EDC.


----------



## RCM

Power outage here..keeps going on and off, WHILE IN THE MIDDLE OF A BREAK IN CHARGE TOO!! I just have everything unplugged...surely the on and off isn't good for it..


----------



## GunnarGG

Used my Streamlight PolyTac LED looking at a house.
Did an unintentionally drop test.
The light fell from aprox 5 m height on a concrete floor. Works just fine and not a scratch!


----------



## Cataract

Had a power failure at work last week due to strong winds. Found my way to the front office, went to the bathroom, paked my stuff; the usual. Then we went home early with only 35 minutes left to the day and no sing of power coming back. Got home and started my spring battery maintenance week


----------



## AloofObserver

I've been using my 3D LED maglite to collect the sap from my maple trees. I only have a few trees and gather the sap at night once the buckets are almost full. On Saturday I'm going make syrup :twothumbs


----------



## Cody Jansen

Dont know how the topic came up but we started talking about flashlights at work so I took out my Quark 123^2 R5 and someone said it only has 1 led and cant be very bright. I then lit up the floor with it and they could not believe it. Too many people think multiple 5mm leds are amazing.


----------



## parnass

I was walking down the road and stopped to speak with an elderly neighbor. He asked me to look at his basement sump pump which wasn't working well.

The sump pit was located in a very dark area in the basement, under the staircase. I EDC two flashlights and used a Malkoff Devices MDC 1AA on the high power setting to examine the sump pump. The sump pit was so dark that I used the 110 lumen setting and saw that water was gushing out from leaks in the pump and piping.


----------



## jspalaroan

Using my Nitecore MH 25, used it to light my home while doing some routine inspection at night on the ongoing house renovation. 

Note: used also my PD 22 model- no comparison at all. 860 vs 190 max lumens


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## conman

I used my Maglite 3D to search for animals while riding on my golf cart around the golf course I live by. Saw a skunk!:rock:


----------



## Sammy_boy

Received a secondhand Minox pair of binoculars that have one of those built in altimeters but battery was flat. Whilst changing the battery I dropped and lost a tiny screw on the carpet! Used my EDC Surefire E1b on low, no joy. Tried my Romisen RC-G2 again no joy. Finally tried the E1b on high and found the little blighter! I often find the tint/colour rendition of the Surefire excellent, especially for finding stuff :-D 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## msim

One of our bathroom lights burned out and I didn't have the correct bulb to replace it with for a few days, so the shower was quite dark. I set up my Sunwayman M40A MC-E on the top shelf of our shower caddy thing and on high it lights up the shower as if it were day time. 

My Fiancee asked if I sabotaged the light bulb on purpose as an excuse to use the light...


----------



## joelbnyc

Last Sunday I used my Quantum D2 to exchange contact info in a dim nightclub.

Then used my Eagletac D25LC2 on the poorly-lit last leg of my trip home, as I usu do when coming back late.

And right now using my L3 L10 Nichia 219 tailstanding on medium as my bedside lamp...

Sent from Winterfell using a Raven


----------



## PhotonWrangler

PD32UE on turbo to look down a spooky underground tunnel below a street.


----------



## TacticalWatermelon

Used it to search through a drawer and navigate my way to a garage from my car at a house in the country.

-Josh


----------



## Cataract

Used my ZL H50FW to make some flashlight filters while watching a boring movie


----------



## Ishango

I washed my Quantum DD today  Actually I stupidly forgot it was in my pair of jeans when I threw it in the laundry. Thought about it when the laundry came out of the washing machine. Fortunately the o-ring worked and no water got into the light. It doesn't even have condensation in the lens area, so I just got lucky.


----------



## ThrowerLover

Mrs. ThrowerLover was leaving a lecture at a lake house after dark. Probably 100-125 other people there - some college age, others in their 30s to 60s. She whipped out her keychain flashlight and walked the several hundred yards safely to her car. She told me she looked around and saw that NO ONE ELSE had a light, except for a very few using their cellphones. She thanked me for insisting she have that light.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So, yeah, I'm pretty much all that.


----------



## HotWire

I worked on the @#$%^ emission system.


----------



## Sukram

I used my Armytek Predator for walking in the forest at night:twothumbs


----------



## markr6

EA4 at 12:30am. Ceiling-bounced light saved the day while assembling my bed after moving out of my house and into an apartment. There were no ceiling lights so it was really dark in there. Fortunately my flashlights were not packed away like everything else.


----------



## Slazmo

Now that I think about it all - I wish I had a decent torch all those times I walked from Uni to my car at 1200am and later most nights. Even that fateful night when my car was broken into and my 2AAA Incan Maglite was stolen from the glovebox... Well onto bigger and better things I guess.

Pitty the degree doesnt work like most torches I have now.


----------



## ariep

Played tennis last night (outdoors) and when the lights went out, used my SC52 to find all the tennis balls.


----------



## Cataract

I heard a suspicious noise a few minutes after retiring for the night. I grabbed my IFE2, crawled to one of the possible entrances, rose up suddenly dressed in my natural camouflage and saw that some transparent invaders were leaking through the kitchen faucet and escaping into the black hole underneath. I locked it tight enough to keep them all in the holding tank. Then I went for a quick tour of the premises and all was good. I released a good number of the invaders this morning, which usually helps start the day.


----------



## WHYWOULDITEXT

Tomcat! said:


> House lights? That's not very CPF! Unscrew them all now and bury them in the garden. :tinfoil:




I LITERALLY LOLED


----------



## blah9

I went camping last night and used a few different Fenix lights to cook food and prepare the campsite. My favorite light out of the bunch was the PD32 UE due to its small size and runtime at the lower modes. Anything higher than the 40 lumen mode was way too much light for the small site.


----------



## lawnman

Examine flash cone area on a S&W revolver....find set of mower blades, somewhere on the wall behind gas cans.... Klarus XT2C Tactical[h=1][/h]


----------



## T45

Once again, had to look under my mom's desk to reset the router. Used my current EDC torch: an Eagletac D25A2


----------



## yoyoman

I have a 1986 Porsche 911. One of the back lights stopped working. Took the plastic lens off and saw the copper contact was corroded. Cleaned it but it still didn't work. The incan bulb looked OK but maybe not. Woke up at 3 AM and realized that I was cleaning the wrong bulb. Couldn't go back to sleep so got 2 floody lights and fixed the problem.


----------



## kj2

Using my Olight M22 while walking the dog


----------



## Cerealand

Turn my flashlights on to compare the tints.


----------



## Samy

I had just come home at about 9pm and i was tinkering around making noises in the garage for about 15 mins. I thought that i heard a "tink tink tink" kinda metal/spring noise. I had a bit of a look around and couldn't pick what it was, must have been my imagination. A few minutes later i heard it again with some low voices/giggling. I then realised someone was in my property jumping on my kids' trampoline in the pitch black. Apart from trespassing, i imagine it to be quite dangerous to be jumping on a trampoline at night in the pitch darkness. I pulled my Zebralight from my pocket and walked around the house. In the moonlight I could see that there were 2 people, quite tall, and one was jumping on the trampoline and the other was standing next to it scrolling on a mobile phone. I calmly walked over there in the dim moonlight, held my sc600 high and switched it onto max (750 lumens). I could see that it was 2 teenage boys, late teens. They froze, scared stiff. I said in a firm voice "What are you doing on my property?" One of them said "nothing!" and they both scrambled and ran. They ran into the middle of the road and ran left, then right, then left, weaving all over the road - they didn't know where to go... just like in a cartoon... all the way down the road. Funniest exit i ever saw anyone make! LOL! I kept the light on them until they disappeared in the distance. I switched it off and walked back to the garage... they never came back


----------



## Cataract

Good one, Samy.

I spent a few hours last night picking a lee filter for my PD20 I use so much for work. Should have done that years ago. Tonight I'll be doing my Q123 tactical, which I also use for work.
I used my H52d to cut my toe nails while watching a movie.


----------



## kcmusa

just your normal dark spot behind the computer on the floor.
Looking for that tiny screw I drooped on the floor.
Trying to get the attention of my buddy 3 cubes down without yelling.


----------



## Lux Candle

Hey guys! 

I used my RC15 to shed some light on the water pump in my 5th wheel as I de-winterized it for the camping season.


----------



## buds224

Played with a few of my 18650 lights, pointing them at distant trees and realizing that I under-estimated my Klarus XT11. They are all nice, but for some reason, I never carry the XT11 with me on day hikes. I must reconsider.


----------



## 2.FOH.

Needed to get a picture of a mounting bracket behind a monitor & my phone has no flash so
the Maratac copper AAA came to rescue. Great, classy little light:









..also used my Thrunite Ti to take the garbage out to the end of the drive tonight. We have a _long_ driveway.
For a $15.00 light, that thing really works surprisingly well, particularly with a 10440.


----------



## leor604

Well, not today but a few nights ago. 

Burglar in a neighbors house tripped the alarm. Myself and a couple other neighbors ran out to try and keep him in the house until police arrived but he got away through the back yard. When I decided to check my backyard bushes and shed to make sure nobody was hiding in there, I realised my old AA Maglite was just pathetic. 

Found this forum, ordered and received some Eagletacs and now I know what a real flashlight is capable of!!! Going from 70 lumens to 1000 lumens is quite a dramatic difference


----------



## Ishango

leor604 said:


> Well, not today but a few nights ago.
> 
> Burglar in a neighbors house tripped the alarm. Myself and a couple other neighbors ran out to try and keep him in the house until police arrived but he got away through the back yard. When I decided to check my backyard bushes and shed to make sure nobody was hiding in there, I realised my old AA Maglite was just pathetic.
> 
> Found this forum, ordered and received some Eagletacs and now I know what a real flashlight is capable of!!! Going from 70 lumens to 1000 lumens is quite a dramatic difference



Wow, great story! And very good buying a better flashlight :-D Those Eagletacs will definitely help the next time (although I hope this doesn't happen again of course). I would on the other hand love to see the suprise on the face of a blinded burglar when you hit it with that massive amount of lighting. :welcome:


----------



## blah9

leor604 said:


> Well, not today but a few nights ago.
> 
> Burglar in a neighbors house tripped the alarm. Myself and a couple other neighbors ran out to try and keep him in the house until police arrived but he got away through the back yard. When I decided to check my backyard bushes and shed to make sure nobody was hiding in there, I realised my old AA Maglite was just pathetic.
> 
> Found this forum, ordered and received some Eagletacs and now I know what a real flashlight is capable of!!! Going from 70 lumens to 1000 lumens is quite a dramatic difference




Wow, be careful doing that! It sounds like those lights will be a nice upgrade!


----------



## leor604

Ishango said:


> Wow, great story! And very good buying a better flashlight :-D Those Eagletacs will definitely help the next time (although I hope this doesn't happen again of course). I would on the other hand love to see the suprise on the face of a blinded burglar when you hit it with that massive amount of lighting. :welcome:



Yeah, the stun factor of the Mini Mag was pretty low, lol.


----------



## leor604

blah9 said:


> Wow, be careful doing that! It sounds like those lights will be a nice upgrade!



Don't worry, my neighbors are much bigger than I am. I was there for moral support, lol.


----------



## Xacto

Used my Surefire E1b to search under the passenger seat of my car for my Surefire holster with the E2DL in it.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Had to bring out the Eagletac MX25L2, racoons where trying to steal the condom machine.

Edit: The racoons came back!! Five of them. I hit them again stamping my feet and they just scurried off over a lot fence. I just stood there, then I see them square off and start rassling each other. One was doing back flips and roundhouse kicks and sheet. I blasted them once more and they disappear across the way behind a Friendly's. I was like what the hell. Then I hear an engine start and a minibus peels out from behind the restaurant smoking rubber all the way up the boulevard to god knows where. I think a black bear was driving? It's one of those days... :help:


----------



## piglet

Took a very early morning walk through the glen by my house. The river is fenced off where it's deep or there's quite a drop, but after a while the fence runs out... First time I've used a torch outside for months. Felt good.


----------



## mgscheue

Used my E05 to see while pulling a fuse out of my car last night at midnight. For some reason the emergency flashers decided to spontaneously turn on. Woke up to lights flashing outside and it turned out to be my own car.


----------



## Launch Mini

Use the Haiku a lot during the weeked to Prep for our new business opening up.
Needed to ensure our REST Tanks were light proof ( checked seams, air intake/exhaust.
Then had a couple small leaks in the water system, so needed it to locate the source.


----------



## conman

Not very interesting, but I used my pocket sized Rayovac to illuminate an area at work today where I thought I heard something :thumbsup: .


----------



## whatswrongwithmee

I just got my Maglite Malkoff XM-L and had to show off to my friend, his standard Maglite was no match.


----------



## kj2

Olight SR95UT. Walking in the woods with the dog


----------



## melty

A couple of weeks ago I used a Zebralight SC600w and a Nitecore EA4w to explore the basement of my office building. The maintenance fellow had come in to repair a ceiling light and he offered to take some of us down to the basement for a little tour. Parts of the basement had no lights. I lit that place up like nobody's business. It was a fine tour; mostly empty space, but there were old boilers and boarded up elevator shafts from circa 1889.

Just now I used an L3 Illuminations L10 Nichia to help my coworker find a spring from his pen. The very same spring he lost while trying to shoot it at me last week... he missed.


----------



## Ishango

Not specifically today, but the past few days on my holiday. We visited an island where they take a lot of environmental care of their nature reserves. One of them was close by. On the island in most parts they only use street light in areas where it is necessary for safety, etc. This means outdoors can become really dark. I've used my ZL SC51w, Olight T10 and SF 6PX Pro almost every night to walk the dog and to check out the area. I also used my SC51w on moon mode to check on my daughter while sleeping.


----------



## collin482

I used my Zebralight H502 to look for something in my dimly lit basement. Since the field of view it covers is so high and the beam is so uniform I forget I'm even using a flashlight until I turn it off and realize how dark it is without it.


----------



## BarryG

Used my SolarForce L2T/Vinh XP-G2 to find and fix a plumbing leak at 5A.M. this morning.......... Happy Mothers Day!



Barry


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Used my Surefire Kerberos quad 219 to help dig for peanuts in a box of Fiddle Faddle.


----------



## YAK-28

trying a little drywall work in a new basement bathroom, i needed some light and my pelican remote area light worked perfectly. i actually got to use it last week for an extended time taking apart a small radio repeater site to be moved to a new tower location. it ran for almost 9 1/2 hours on high before it started blinking(battery warning). not bad for a $220 find on another site. it was extremely helpful and not much of a suprise to my coworkers.


----------



## Yorgi

Used a Fenix PD32UE to break up a raccoon fight in my neighbors tree. Sounded like a murder taking place out there until I lit things up and they wandered off.


----------



## PANGES

Yorgi said:


> Used a Fenix PD32UE to break up a raccoon fight in my neighbors tree. Sounded like a murder taking place out there until I lit things up and they wandered off.



Maybe it wasn't a fight. Maybe they were celebrating mothers day and trying to reproduce. Good job ruining mothers day for them.


----------



## Imon

I was chatting with a HVAC technician today in my attic (which is dimly lit with one poorly placed bulb) and I noticed that he was using a 3x5mm LED headlamp with a ugly angry blue tint.
I tried to play it cool as I ran off to my light stash to grab my ZL H600w. When I got back I blasted the attic with 600 lumens of neutral white goodness. There was silence for a bit then he said "Wow, that's a bright headlamp you got there" followed by more silence. Then finally he said "Uhhhh.... the batteries in my headlamp are almost dead..." :hahaha:

I could tell he was impressed but he was just trying to play it cool too.


----------



## Risky

Imon said:


> I was chatting with a HVAC technician today in my attic (which is dimly lit with one poorly placed bulb) and I noticed that he was using a 3x5mm LED headlamp with a ugly angry blue tint.
> I tried to play it cool as I ran off to my light stash to grab my ZL H600w. When I got back I blasted the attic with 600 lumens of neutral white goodness. There was silence for a bit then he said "Wow, that's a bright headlamp you got there" followed by more silence. Then finally he said "Uhhhh.... the batteries in my headlamp are almost dead..." :hahaha:
> 
> I could tell he was impressed but he was just trying to play it cool too.



I notice the people who actually have a need for the lights we collect are the ones who don't bother to buy a high quality light.


----------



## Yorgi

PANGES said:


> Maybe it wasn't a fight. Maybe they were celebrating mothers day and trying to reproduce. Good job ruining mothers day for them.


LOL.... I am certain they were not "doing it like they do on the Discovery Channel". Two adults were fighting while 3 pups watched. It was so loud I could hear it in my office with windows closed and music playing.


----------



## fredted40x

Risky said:


> I notice the people who actually have a need for the lights we collect are the ones who don't bother to buy a high quality light.



Strange isnt it. Have noticed that too. 

We are having the electric meter changed at work next week and I bet he brings something pants. Il be there with my D25C and the TM26 if it arrives. 

When I broke down in my old car a few years back at midnight I had the AA come out. He used something like you would find in the pound shop. Utter useless. Whipped out the M20 warrior and acted as the sun for him. 

Don't know how they came work with such rubbish.


----------



## bietjiedof

fredted40x said:


> ... Don't know how they came work with such rubbish.



They don't want to spoil their night vision


----------



## fredted40x

1am woken by what sounded like someone attacking our gate. 

Grabbed the new tm26 and whacked it on turbo and had a look when something came running behind me. 

Directed the light straight to their eyes and then realised it was a police officer who is probably temp blind. 

Two kids were running from them and cut across our gardens being chased by wagons and everything. 

Probably looked like some judo expert or something as I only had the chance to put some black trousers on. 

Unfortunately they were gone so that was the end of the action.


----------



## sticktodrum

Woke up the neighbors across the street.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Recently an astounding bunch of things have disappeared. Fenix P2D, Quark 123, Fenix TK-10 and a few other lights helped with the search. Found a few things. Others seem well and truly gone.


----------



## Vortus

Not sure why but our power went out for a couple hours this morning. So wife and I each had one, her an ET T10L, me an ET D2am. Wife had her black diamond headlight for reading as well as making breakfast. Also had bigger lights set around as needed. My wife yelled from the bathroom that the toilet was backing up. I head in there, bumped into my wife,she stumbled, heard metal rolling across tile, and then splooch. Its a horrific sound as we all know what happened. One of the lights just fell in the backed up toilet. Stood there to make sure it wouldn't overflow, then back the laundry room for the rubber gloves. It was a solarforce l2x mpp2 that got knocked in, was standing next to the toilet on the sink so I couldn't just flush it. Had it been something small and cheap, yes I would have flushed it. But this was to big and had some custom stuff done to it. So got it out, tossed it in the tub, then fixed the toilet. Then washed and scrubbed the light with about 10 cleaners about 10 times before I thought it was clean. Hit it with a blowtorch at the end just to be safe. I prob would've autoclaved if I had one. Lights came on about an hour or so later. That light is getting moved to garage duty, as I know its clean, nothing got inside it, and I even cleaned then inside just to be double sure, but my mind just won't accept it.


----------



## T45

Used my new EDC, an Eagletac D25A2, to guide my mother and I to our seats at the movies. 

Star Trek: Into Darkness.....Fantastic!


----------



## 22hornet

Hello,

Today, after work, I headed for the underground parking under the office building. I noticed the lights in the staircase were out and it was pitch dark. No problem, I pulled out the trusty Fenix LD01 R2 and put it on high (72 lumens), which was quite bright in that dark staircase. Suddenly I noticed I was followed by two co-workers who were happy to follow their illuminating collegue. Once past the door, that gave to the parking floor, lights were back on. The two collegues thanked me and went to their cars.
A small use of a flashlight but it shows how useful it is to edc a good flashlight 

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## Romo Lampkin's Cat

I had a day of car calamities. First, the left rear tire on my 2000 Dodge Grand Caraturd blew, resulting in the van being towed home. After I got a couple of new tires on the vehicle, an awful vibration that had been occuring infrequently over the previous two years emerged again, but this time it wouldn't go away. I narrowed it down to a stuck left rear drum brake so I did my duty and began tearing it apart. (My wife doesn't like not having her van.) The repair took longer than I figured, meaning I was working after dark in the driveway. I had a drop light equipped with a 60 watt-equivalent CFL and my Zebralight SC 600 Mk II. The Zebralight is so much more impressive than the CFL, both in output and color, and I wish only it were attached to my head. (Hmmmm... ZL headlamp purchase? Maybe, just maybe.) I used the drop light for general illumination but when I really wanted to SEE, I used the SC600.

The finish on the SC600 is quite impressive. It was on the driveway a good deal of the time and a couple of times was in contact with parts of the van as I inspected the drum brake backing plate. Not a scratch. This is a TOOL, not a toy. I love it!


----------



## turkeylord

On Friday I got bored and modified a cheap 3x5mm light I had sitting on my desk. Out came the 3x5mm LED board and 3xAAA battery holder and in went an XM-L drop-in, RCR123 and a custom made battery holder/spacer (scotch tape and 5 pennies). Went from dim & blue to bright & neutral.


----------



## Solscud007

Last night I picked up a transformer to that I had wanted for a little while. I modified it and wanted to photograph my finished work.

I am on vacation at my mother-in-law's house. I brought my DSLR, a SLR gorilla pod, and flashlights. I found a large poster board and used it as a background.

i have my fury combat light and ceiling bounced it to improvise studio lighting.


here is the result.


----------



## Cataract

Broke up a cat fight, or at least shortened it by a lot.

I was hearing them hiss and fuss for a while when I realised it came from the back. I grabbed my TK40, the TK70 batteries still being on the charger for conditioning. By the time I got up, some neighbours where reprimending their dogs that got excited and kept barking at the cats. 600 lumens of pure pleasure into their brilliant round eyes sent them running around the corner. I could still hear them, so I waited a bit and they came back. Blacky (just his color, no idea what his name is) got a full face-on dose while the Grey Garfield was facing away from me. Blacky finally decided to forfeit after a long minte and definitely was wondering about the light that lost him a fight he had not fought. I think the backyard neighbours also wondered about the light, but I went back to my business, not knowing if they did report a UFO landing.


----------



## PANGES

Last night, I was on a flight from California to Philadelphia with my girlfriend, and while she was sleeping, one of her contacts fell off and disappeared somewhere. I had to use my EagleTac D25C on moonlight to look in her eye to confirm that it wasn't there, and after shining it around, I was able to find her contact on a tiny metal rail in between our seat cushions. I couldn't help but say "flashlights aren't so stupid now, are they?" to which she replied "Ok, fine!" 

Score one for team CPF! 

edit: On a side note, while we were packing for the trip, she saw me checking the voltages on the batteries for my Fenix PD32UE and D25C and was like "Oh my god, you don't need to bring your flashlights!" Well, I brought them anyways.


----------



## chnzwh

Power down! The whole street was in blackout, except my room where 9 SureFire flashlights stood up side down to illuminate the ceiling and shed light on me. Roommate was here to borrow some light while playing guitar. Definitely the best moment for a flashaholic!


----------



## N8N

Used my Fenix TK41 to investigate the bowels of a nonfunctional gas furnace... issue turned out to be a clogged pilot burner. Discovered that the entire burner assembly is pretty shaky so I recommended to landlord that he start saving up for a new furnace, which I'm sure he won't, figuring that I'll keep lashing it together until I move out. (I seem to end up fixing something on it every couple months, it's a rickety POS.)


----------



## Kemp

Me and my buddy lit up a raccoon with both my NM and TN31 from about 40 yards. Scared the fella so much that he took off running and face planted a tree. Lol :devil:


----------



## Romo Lampkin's Cat

I needed to replace both faucets and drains on the wash basins in my bathroom. I used a Rayovac Sportsman 3D lantern standing upside down to illuminate the underside of the basins, something at which it excelled. But when I really wanted to SEE, I used my Zebralight SC600. The drains leaked a little bit after initial assembly (surprise! I'm an amateur...) but with a few hundred lumens, I could easily where the water was originating and make the necessary adjustments.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Annually, on or around Memorial Day, I like to pull our dryer away from the wall to clean out the exhaust tubing and vacuum excess lint. I used my 3D LED Maglite to assist. PS., In the USA, 41 dryer fires start every day due to excessive lint build-up and heat.


----------



## Cinder

Went night swimming in a resort's pool with my Fenix TK22. The beam was visible under water and I felt like a Jedi. My bro was there with his Fenix TK 15 and suggested we head to the beach and go night snorkeling. Sounded like a great plan but I was too tired and wasn't too sure about snorkeling at night with our lights in sea water. The resort was near a dive spot, so it would have been interesting. There were lots of fishes during the day...how much more at night! I'll definitely do it next time.


----------



## mkien2012

I submerge my newly bought Fenix TK-21 in 2 feet of water to see it lives up to its IPX8 standard.


----------



## markr6

JohnnyBravo said:


> Annually, on or around Memorial Day, I like to pull our dryer away from the wall to clean out the exhaust tubing and vacuum excess lint. I used my 3D LED Maglite to assist. PS., In the USA, 41 dryer fires start every day due to excessive lint build-up and heat.



It sounds crazy, but I actually use my leaf blower to flush out the pipe, then go outside to see the mess.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Had to do battle today with the brittle chocolate shell on my vanilla ice cream. I just used my light to warm up the top of the shell.

No, I will not wash my hands and face.


----------



## LilKevin715

Yesterday on Memorial Day (5/27) it wasn't uncommon for people to have get-togethers, parties, etc. as a lot of people had the Holiday off from work. Some people need excuses like Holidays to party which I don't mind, as long as it is tame and not too wild. Around 11 pm I start my usual routine for getting ready to call it a night and head to bed:tired:. Outside I can hear neighbors having a good ol time in their backyard and the associated rowdy noise. I live in a condominium complex so spacing between houses is closer than a normal home. I figure by the time I am ready to crash on my pillow the noise should be gone if they were decent folk. Well by the time 11:30 pm rolls around I still hear the noise coming from their home (~200 ft away). The noise of their conversations and rowdy behavior echoes throughout the neighborhood. 

At this point I keep telling myself they will shut up soon, they will shut up soon, it will be quiet very soon:hairpull:. Fifteen minutes passes by and I come to the conclusion that they wont shut up and quiet down on their own. I could have called the police, but the noise wasn't that loud like a obnoxious car stereo with heavy bass going down the street. In my neighborhood in most cases if the call isn't "high priority" noise complaints can take a good amount of time to be responded to (if at all). So I get dressed and I have to decide what to take with me to make the neighbors "see the light"  in terms of their noise. I decide to take my Mag running a XM-L @ 3.5A (roughly 800L otf, 39k lux @ 1m) and my L2P running a XP-G2 @ 1.9A with a crenulated bezel as backup just in case.

Locked and loaded with plenty of lumens I head on over to the neighbors house. All their windows are open and their front door is open with a metal mesh security door that is locked. I start to bang on the security door creating a racket but that doesn't get their attention. I then rapidly press their doorbell button on and off for 5 around seconds... that definately got their attention:devil:. As soon as I see someone in view (a college aged kid) I unleash the Mag on full blast right at his face:duck:. I then spoke with a loud and firm voice "What the ___ is going on here? People are trying to sleep!" The kid replies "sorry about the noise". I know flashing someone in the eyes with a bright flashlight isn't the nicest thing to do, but neither is waking up the neighborhood at close to midnight. I also did it to protect myself as well since he couldn't get a good look at me to identify me.

The kid (I assume he lives there) heads back into the house out of view from the front door. I then hear him telling his house guests to be quiet, shhhhh, neighbor, etc. After that I head back home, mission acomplished:thumbsup:. Silence is definately golden. I didn't hear anything else for the rest of the night. I'm definately suprised though that the people living closer to them don't speak up. If I can hear the noisy neighbors pretty well from 200 ft away I can't imagine putting up with the noise from a closer distance:shrug:. I guess they are afraid of retaliation, etc. At least for me the residents of the noisy home have that feeling of uncertainty of not knowing who told them to shut up and quiet down:whoopin::rock:.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Overkill much? 
With your totally inappropriate behavior things could have escalated really quickly... I'm happy no one got hurt.


----------



## LilKevin715

I'll just say they are repeat offenders (in terms of noise) over many years. I've heard them have parties as late as 2-3 am, not very neighborly in my book.


----------



## nativecajun

MuyShondt AEON natural black preon backup.


----------



## gkbain

Dropped on of my Sr. Citizen drugs on the floor under the bed. Picked up my Jetbeam PC10 case solved.


----------



## bietjiedof

Woo hoo - I had an occasion to use my EDC for real this evening. I'm currently on assignment in Jakarta, working for an international agency that is based in a high-rise building in the city centre. It seems I was the last person in the office because suddenly the lights went out! It took me a couple of seconds to realise it wasn't a power outage - the security people had locked up! I went out into the hall and through two sets of glass doors I could see the security staff - in their street clothing - waiting for the elevators. I rapped on the glass but they didn't hear me. So I gave them a flash with my D25C (ahem, Ti, not that it matters - 700 lumens with 16340, in case you were wondering) and they definitely noticed! However, from their faces I guessed they thought it was a poltergeist - they couldn't see me - so I turned the flashlight on myself, and bingo! Big smiles, lots of apologies, and no need for me to find out the hard way whether the electronic locks had been disconnected, or who I could phone to rescue me.


----------



## glg20

I was up early this morning. I sometimes hit the deer feeder located in the back yard with the ole C2 Centurion. Recently acquired a LX2 Lumamax and lit up the feeder. Big doe staring back at me. The new LX2 really lit her up. Really like my new Surefire. 

Last winter


----------



## Slazmo

Finding stock that had fallen behind our totally useless shelving at work - no rear bars to stop light bulbs and other stuff falling to its peril and there is no real way to get them back...

My manager was trying to see what had fallen down but he was complaining how dark it was behind the shelves - soon after his poor effort out comes the EDC and boom. "Why are you carrying a flashlight"? Well we found the stock - maybe a good couple of hundred dollars all wasting on the floor...

It pays to have a torch on you for sure - but the look I got is certainly not worth it! Sometimes being useful does not pay at all...


----------



## Ishango

Slazmo said:


> It pays to have a torch on you for sure - but the look I got is certainly not worth it! Sometimes being useful does not pay at all...



This was posted on the Flashlight reddit yesterday and describes this a bit: http://i.qkme.me/3umut8.jpg

I used my Maglite Pro to look for something in the attic. I gave away my older LD10 R4 to my sister since she was interested in a nice flashlight. I kept the LD10 R5 for myself. Also gave away some other older lights yesterday.


----------



## NowIC

This morning my wife said, "hey honey, you got a flashlight?" We both laughed out loud. I said, "you need a bright one?" Knowing better (I accidentally hit her in the eyes with a beam as she came around the corner into my office just last night), she said, "oh no!" Ha! Anyway, we used the light to investigate a bump on pup's belly. Turned out to be a nipple


----------



## Slazmo

Ishango said:


> This was posted on the Flashlight reddit yesterday and describes this a bit: http://i.qkme.me/3umut8.jpg



So true Ishango!


----------



## Cataract

Ishango said:


> This was posted on the Flashlight reddit yesterday and describes this a bit: http://i.qkme.me/3umut8.jpg



Excellent one! I might make a poster out of it!


----------



## Monocrom

NowIC said:


> This morning my wife said, "hey honey, you got a flashlight?" We both laughed out loud. I said, "you need a bright one?" Knowing better (I accidentally hit her in the eyes with a beam as she came around the corner into my office just last night), she said, "oh no!" Ha! Anyway, we used the light to investigate a bump on pup's belly. Turned out to be a nipple



LOL

Always a relief when a concern-inducing bump turns out to just be a stray nipple. :thumbsup:


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Just got back from my evening 100 meter bike ride.

Helmet [CHECK]
Seat on 1st post setting [CHECK]
Skiing goggles [CHECK]
Flashlight (do you even need to ask?)
180 RPM gear ratio? [CHECK]

Heavy on the strobe to clear the path. That's just how I roll.


----------



## buds224

My 3yo son dropped his toy under our seats at the movie theater. I had my Quark RGB preset to a medium/red. Easily found, didn't bother anyone.


----------



## LilKevin715

Had to use my L2M to assist in cleaning a 3D Maglite that caught the alkaleaks epidemic.



 

 



The early diagnosis resulted in the flashlights life being spared. A little bit scarred for life but is alive and well for now (until the next leak).


----------



## Bacon

I thew my flashlight in the air and blew it to pieces. At least in my day dream... 
I'm "pimping my ride" and it doesn't feel like turning on after glue and solder


----------



## awenta

Bacon said:


> I thew my flashlight in the air and blew it to pieces. At least in my day dream...
> I'm "pimping my ride" and it doesn't feel like turning on after glue and solder



I'm sorry. But I lol'ed.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Not much you can do if me and my zebralight go full speed the wrong way at the skating rink.

Arms swinging, zebralight blinking, going for the concourse skating speed record.

Cape Tuesdays in full effect.


----------



## Slazmo

Oh look there's another 'Duraleak' well there's a switch... Duracell you suck!


----------



## kj2

Used my SWM R10A to find my socks


----------



## teamde78

I used my Jet Beam PC20 to go on a night hike with my buddies!

Great little light with multiple options for a myriad of night time hiking trails!


----------



## Mattaus

Outside light blew just as we turned the BBQ on...I hung my Quark mini CR2 from a piece of string. Doing the trick at the moment 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GrizzlyAdams

traffic stops, searching house for a guy with felony warrants, and lighting up a water tower just to show off. Malkoff hound dog neutral for the win.


----------



## jaycyu

Mattaus said:


> Outside light blew just as we turned the BBQ on...I hung my Quark mini CR2 from a piece of string. Doing the trick at the moment
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Very cinematic!


----------



## kj2

Used my Fenix PD32UE to find my car.


----------



## Korgath

Quark Pro (123 cells) to look for my son's ping pong ball at night outside on high/turbo. Unfortunately could not locate it.
Same flashlight later at night on mid when wife heard a rat squeal in the house. (or so she thought). Inspected every nook and crannies regular lights would not reach. No rat found. 
They were most probably outside, thanks God.


----------



## Valkman

Used the SF Fury to find a lost screw outside in front of the house - I took off a light housing because the light quit working and the wind blew it off the ledge where I left it. Found it though!


----------



## Quiksilver

4sevens preon 2

illuminating the inside of my PC to check the dust levels


----------



## kj2

Fenix HL10 - did some work inside my computer.


----------



## tech25

made a bb-q in a rural park- used h51fw for the food and a sc600w and malkoff 3d mag xpg drop in to find that i want a new flashlight that has flood like the sc600 and throw like the 3d drop in.


----------



## papershredder

I used my Preon P2 to inspect some electronics inside a electric vehicle quick charger. My coworkers were impressed with the "small sun." One even pulled out a harborfreight light to compare. It was easily beat, despite it "[having] nine LEDs!"


----------



## Fulaeetoy

Been using my Fenix PD32 UE and Xeno E03 for the last 2 days in heavy rain. Trying to check our under construction new house inside and out specially if there is a leak inside. They did a pretty good job performing in this condition.

| Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## CrazyIvan2011

Used my HDS hi CRI to switch the breakers back on in my house, as I tripped them when messing around with one of my PC's (obviously incorrectly) :shakehead


----------



## fatigus

today I have in my pocket a very comfortable Olight O'pen: Hitit:


----------



## kj2

Sunwayman D40a and R10a for walking the dog


----------



## Cataract

Watching Pandorum for the Nth time, this time with my Zebra SC51c, HF copper neutral and HF-R zoom instead of the usual Quark tactical. Poor guy would wish he had my lights if he knew...


----------



## Solid Lifters

I used my Fenix TK22 to check the humidity level of my humidors and to chase of a cat in the back yard.


----------



## aginthelaw

while heading to h.q. at the end of a nite shift, my partner and i were sent back out to district because the relieving squad was still in line-up. we arrived to a house that borders a park where the homeowner stated there was an unconscious man on her lawn. we checked around the house with my partner's streamlight stinger and me with an led strion just to make sure he wasn't lurking there (the park attracts a smarmy bunch after hours). i told her she should get flood lights and keep them on a couple hours at night, whereby she flipped a switch and illuminated the entire neighborhood. for some reason she shuts them off on her way to bed, instead of leaving them on till morning.

as we drove back towards h.q. again, we saw a body lying on the lawn at the park. because this part of the park is pitch black, i pulled out a mag charger with a 1000 lumen led conversion, so my partner and i wouldn't be targets with our spotlight on the scene. my partner tapped the guys foot with his light, and he didn't budge. i shined the light about 3 feet from the guys eyes, he jumped up took off running. i looked at my partner, he looked at his watch, and before we could make a decision to chase him or not, he clothes-lined himself with a low hanging branch, sending him back to unconsciousness. 

a check of the spot were he was found revealed a lunchbag-sized paper bag filled with a few thousand dollars worth of various drugs he apparently was imbibing in during the course of the night. a rescue squad arrived to check him out, and found he had dislocated his neck. we escorted him to the hospital, waited till the court opened in the morning to have summonses issued, tagged the drugs and made 12 hours overtime on top of the 8-hour shift i worked.


----------



## PANGES

aginthelaw said:


> while heading to h.q. at the end of a nite shift, my partner and i were sent back out to district because the relieving squad was still in line-up. we arrived to a house that borders a park where the homeowner stated there was an unconscious man on her lawn. we checked around the house with my partner's streamlight stinger and me with an led strion just to make sure he wasn't lurking there (the park attracts a smarmy bunch after hours). i told her she should get flood lights and keep them on a couple hours at night, whereby she flipped a switch and illuminated the entire neighborhood. for some reason she shuts them off on her way to bed, instead of leaving them on till morning.
> 
> as we drove back towards h.q. again, we saw a body lying on the lawn at the park. because this part of the park is pitch black, i pulled out a mag charger with a 1000 lumen led conversion, so my partner and i wouldn't be targets with our spotlight on the scene. my partner tapped the guys foot with his light, and he didn't budge. i shined the light about 3 feet from the guys eyes, he jumped up took off running. i looked at my partner, he looked at his watch, and before we could make a decision to chase him or not, he clothes-lined himself with a low hanging branch, sending him back to unconsciousness.
> 
> a check of the spot were he was found revealed a lunchbag-sized paper bag filled with a few thousand dollars worth of various drugs he apparently was imbibing in during the course of the night. a rescue squad arrived to check him out, and found he had dislocated his neck. we escorted him to the hospital, waited till the court opened in the morning to have summonses issued, tagged the drugs and made 12 hours overtime on top of the 8-hour shift i worked.



Well. I guess you beat my "I took my flashlight to go pee in the middle of the night" story.


----------



## kj2

Fenix HL10 again for my computer. Handy little light


----------



## N8N

aginthelaw said:


> while heading to h.q. at the end of a nite shift, my partner and i were sent back out to district because the relieving squad was still in line-up. we arrived to a house that borders a park where the homeowner stated there was an unconscious man on her lawn. we checked around the house with my partner's streamlight stinger and me with an led strion just to make sure he wasn't lurking there (the park attracts a smarmy bunch after hours). i told her she should get flood lights and keep them on a couple hours at night, whereby she flipped a switch and illuminated the entire neighborhood. for some reason she shuts them off on her way to bed, instead of leaving them on till morning.
> 
> as we drove back towards h.q. again, we saw a body lying on the lawn at the park. because this part of the park is pitch black, i pulled out a mag charger with a 1000 lumen led conversion, so my partner and i wouldn't be targets with our spotlight on the scene. my partner tapped the guys foot with his light, and he didn't budge. i shined the light about 3 feet from the guys eyes, he jumped up took off running. i looked at my partner, he looked at his watch, and before we could make a decision to chase him or not, he clothes-lined himself with a low hanging branch, sending him back to unconsciousness.
> 
> a check of the spot were he was found revealed a lunchbag-sized paper bag filled with a few thousand dollars worth of various drugs he apparently was imbibing in during the course of the night. a rescue squad arrived to check him out, and found he had dislocated his neck. we escorted him to the hospital, waited till the court opened in the morning to have summonses issued, tagged the drugs and made 12 hours overtime on top of the 8-hour shift i worked.



Where do you work so I don't move there?

I used my Fenix E11 to check a couple cars' brake pads so I didn't have to take the wheels off. Nowhere near as exciting.


----------



## Cinder

These weren't really done today, but I wasn't able to upload right away. Anyway:

Night swim with my Fenix TK22







Exploring a cave system:


----------



## Monocrom

Out & about last night, doing some exercising. Walked through a small section of sidewalk in a rough patch of grass. Zero light. Pulled out the 2AA Craftsman (re-branded Dorcy) light with fish-eye optic to light my way. Decent, but nothing special to be honest.


----------



## papershredder

Used my PD32 UE to hunt for black widow spiders. I got one confirmed kill with my blowtorch, three with poison spray.


----------



## Carry_Yang

Used MT26 to shine into the garbage.


----------



## softrally

Deleted


----------



## blah9

I washed and waxed the car with my dad last weekend, and it became dark outside before finishing the waxing. So we finished the car with the PD32 UE. Then we went on a night hike with a TK75, two PD32 UE's, a TK41, and an LED Lenser. We probably had three LD01's as backup as well, but they never came out.


----------



## turkeylord

Used my H60w and 219 L10 quite a bit camping last weekend.


----------



## Labrador72

papershredder said:


> Used my PD32 UE to hunt for black widow spiders. I got one confirmed kill with my blowtorch, three with poison spray.



Man hope it wasnt in yr house!

Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Solid Lifters

Fenix LD22 to look for lost water bottles around the recycling box, check my humidor humidity levels and in the garden shed while looking for some smoking wood.


----------



## papershredder

Labrador72 said:


> Man hope it wasnt in yr house!



Outside. I got one black widow tonight in my compost bin (I used a stick to kill it today,) as I had not looked there before. I got some other spiders elsewhere. I don't think those were black widows, but I could not be bothered to check. Used my Fenix E25 for that job. It was a little high on the lowest setting. Fairly throwy.


----------



## firemedic

Used my h502w to light up the work area as my partner cleared the downed trees from the road with the chainsaw. The pigs hotspot lights were giving him blinding tunnel vision and a headache.


----------



## Search

SureFire X300 Ultra and Surefire M6LT used during live fire practice at the range..

Buddy got to practice with his Streamlight TLR-1s I gave him since he moved to 3rd shift..

We lit the place up 

I'm taking all 7 SureFires on a 7 mile caving expedition this weekend. Should snag a lot of pictures from it.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Fenix TK22 while sitting outside while smoking my late evening stogie. Use it to chase off possums and cats wandering through the backyard and to light up my watch.


----------



## Ishango

Last night when I went home and saw a man looking for something in the fairly tall grass next to the bridge close to home while standing next to his bike. I asked him what he was looking for. He dropped his bicycle light (unlit of course) and wanted to find it, since the police regularly checks cyclists for lights in that area. I switched on my HDS Clicky 120E on burst and helped him find it back. He made a remark like "You are carrying a light, that's quite handy". He thanked me and we both continued on our way.


----------



## LGT

Cataract said:


> Watching Pandorum for the Nth time, this time with my Zebra SC51c, HF copper neutral and HF-R zoom instead of the usual Quark tactical. Poor guy would wish he had my lights if he knew...


I've enjoyed the same movie a number of times. But not just in this flick, but many, many others, you find yourself wondering why they're using such crappy lights. Especially hundreds of years in the future.


----------



## buds224

Just got my HP25 yesterday. Used it to navigate around the hallways and bedrooms trying not to wake the kids. Low-Flood was perfect. Headlamps are starting to grow on me.


----------



## creyc

Used an unfamiliar restaurants bathroom when the lights shut off and the room was pitch black. Then I remembered I had my trusty Ti2 in my pocket.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Sitting at my desk at work when the power went out. The only light available in the room was the screen from my laptop. Eight seconds later the generator came online and power was back. I waited for the power company to arrive and I used my Defiant 550 lumen light to illuminate the power vault where they had to reset a breaker. A big breaker!


----------



## Beanz

Last night I used my Streamlight ProTac 1AA to show my 4year old grandson that you don't need a flashlight when there is a Super Moon! 

~ Rick M.


----------



## Echo63

I used one of my EDC Lights (SF 9P bored by oveready and 1000 lumen neutral triple by Moddoo) to light paint an accident scene at work tonight (car rolled down an embankment, occupant was ok, but transported to hospital for observation) as I took photos.

I used a different light (SWM V10RTI) to illuminate bits and pieces of my camera and tripod while photographing the "super moon"


----------



## sweetsdream

This time of year we can have a nasty thunderstorm at any moment in Florida. We had a pretty good one last night and it knocked power out at my house for about two hours. My wife and kids usually make fun of my flashlight addiction, always telling me that I don't need another light. They weren't making fun of me when I handed each of them a light for walking around the house in darkness. 

Tom


----------



## blah9

My wife and I went backpacking this weekend, so I used my Fenix PD32UE and LD01 around camp at night. I also pulled out the TK75 but that was mostly just for fun.


----------



## toolguru3

Power cut = Led Lenser F1 out of the draw to try and find my way down the stairs into the cellar. Didnt trip or fall once, that means its earned it weight in gold already with me.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Today I used my SureFire C2's with the quad LED dropins to go MGM Grande on my Tweety Bird bounce back punching bag.

Left him in the room defeated and deflated after my unanimous decision victory.


----------



## jonwkng

Used my Nitecore SRT7 at the lowest setting (supposedly 0.1 lumens) to check periodically on my sick and cranky :tired: (now sleeping) wife without rousing her. Nice to be able to dial in exactly how much light is needed. Standby light useful to locate the torch at my bedside table.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Used the McGizmo LS20's low flood to signal my sister while at the movie theater the other day.
She had a smirk on her face as she walked up and said, "those lights do come in handy!"...Lol!


----------



## turkeylord

Used my L2M / BigPal 4000k XML drop-in to light up the neighbor's tomahawk target for some late night throwing Saturday


----------



## Grmnracing

Solarforce L2P with Nichia 219 to light up the grill at night. The 219 is great for seeing accurate colors of meat in complete darkness.


----------



## Monocrom

Used my Dorcy single-AA model with 3-LEDs to check to see how well a bad blister on the side of my toe was healing. Looks good!


----------



## Launch Mini

Sadly, not much. With the long days, the skies are bright until around 10pm. I even had them with me at the cabin last weekend, and didn't really need to use them, except for unpacking & packing.


----------



## Cinder

I was leaving for work at night. After fiddling for 5 seconds and failing to find the keyhole as I locked the door on my way out, I reluctantly used my M10 maverick to quickly (quick flash) light up the door. "Reluctantly" because I last left it in turbo mode (350 lumens) which was overkill for lighting up something right in front of me with my eyes attuned to the dark.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Gentlemen, if you don't use your flashlight to pull out stored valuables from in between the couch seat cushions, why are you still alive?

I am currently storing a box of pecan spinwheels, a roll of gorilla tape (can you not afford?), a cylindar of Ritz crackers, 4 oceanspray cranapple juicy boxes, and a handful of pixie sticks.

You store your loose batteries. LoL.

(Has been known to search deep to pull out a treat for the ladies)


----------



## bietjiedof

ledmitter_nli said:


> Gentlemen, if you don't use your flashlight to pull out stored valuables from in between the couch seat cushions, why are you still alive?
> 
> I am currently storing a box of pecan spinwheels, a roll of gorilla tape (can you not afford?), a cylindar of Ritz crackers, 4 oceanspray cranapple juicy boxes, and a handful of pixie sticks.
> 
> You store your loose batteries. LoL.
> 
> (Has been known to search deep to pull out a treat for the ladies)



I must remember this next time I want to impress a lady


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Fried egg sandwich and a bag of york peppermint patties :thumbsup:


----------



## PANGES

ledmitter_nli said:


> Fried egg sandwich and a bag of york peppermint patties :thumbsup:



Don't know why, but a fried egg sandwich sounds amazing right now.


----------



## ericjohn

My wife and I had to move in with my parents because my landlord needed his house back. The light on the ceiling fan has some kind of wiring defect and doesn't come on (the ceiling fan still works.) There is a nail right next to the door and I have an Eveready Industrial D cell flashlight hanging on it. That way, we can light up the room to walk to the nightstand and turn on the reading lamp. I closed the shutters so we can have privacy and the room is dark 24 hours a day. I also used that same light for various projects around the house as my parents are remodeling. On a semi-serious note; I am NOT buying another flashlight until I have my own place again. When that wonderful day comes, I will order me a 3 D cell Bright Star Worksafe LED Atex. I bought 3 flashlights since I moved in and they are: a vintage (1992) Eveready IN-215 2 AA industrial; a modern (2006) Eveready IN-251 2 D industrial and a vintage (1990s better than today's model) Eveready Value Lite; it's the yellow with white switch model. Two of the three are in my storage unit. Right before I knew I was losing my house; I bought an LED Eveready 6V Value Lantern. I saw an Eveready Halogen 6 Volt Lantern (from the 1980s-1990s) on ebay for $14.99. If anyone else is interested; the link to it is:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321135895644?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Other than that; I use my flashlight(s) countless times a day.

*EDIT*
I could NOT stop buying flashlights even with my living situation. I have purchased just a few more.


----------



## papershredder

Was EDC'ing a Eagtac D25A in the movie theatre. Helped some other patrons find a lost earring.
They were surprised I had a light, but nevertheless appreciative.


----------



## ericjohn

At the beginning of the month; I was with my wife and her cousin at the movies. We were going see "Now You See Me." Whenever going to a movie, I carry my Mini Maglite Pro. My wife is partially paralyzed and needs help getting up and down stairs so that is one (but definitely not the only) reason why I use it there. Of course I always have a flashlight with me. We got there early and the previews were starting. A message flashed on the screen and said to notice where the emergency exits are. I pulled out my light and shined it at the exit doors and got quite a few laughs from other patrons. I used to use a Pelican Mity Lite when going to the movies, but Maglite is much cooler and I am fed up with Pelican.


----------



## Fulaeetoy

I applied a screen protector for my tab and used the e03 to check if any dust or lint inside while applying it.

____________________________________________________
••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD •••


----------



## aginthelaw

my nieghbor called me about a squirrel having a seizure by her garbages. i actually just tossed my 6p on the bed and thought i didn't have a flashlight. i patted my pockets and realized i put my rexlight 2.0 in my pocket, because i never knew you could use 14500 batteries in it. i turned it on and looked around for it, finding a dead squirrel under the shack where the garbage bins are stored. he was stiff as a board at this point, so i think he might have had rabies. the kids were fascinated for about half a minute before they ran off with my flashlight. this is why i always carry two. had to pick up the squirrel in the dark. which reminds me...where are those kids?


----------



## sbbsga

This did not happen today but it is still relevant.

I was at a supermarket one day, holding a bag of fruits waiting at an empty weighing station. I saw and waved at the employees walking towards me from the end of the aisle but they turned around for an unknown reason. I was not angry but just too lazy to walk all the way over and had to return again, and I was definitely not going to shout to get their attention. 

Since there was nobody else along the aisle and I happened to carry my single-cell Neutral Wildcat. I strobed them at high - very briefly, and probably spooked them enough to turn around the way they did - it was quite amusing to see. 

One rushed over and mission accomplished.


----------



## papershredder

aginthelaw said:


> my nieghbor called me about a squirrel having a seizure by her garbages. i actually just tossed my 6p on the bed and thought i didn't have a flashlight. i patted my pockets and realized i put my rexlight 2.0 in my pocket, because i never knew you could use 14500 batteries in it. i turned it on and looked around for it, finding a dead squirrel under the shack where the garbage bins are stored. he was stiff as a board at this point, so i think he might have had rabies. the kids were fascinated for about half a minute before they ran off with my flashlight. this is why i always carry two. had to pick up the squirrel in the dark. which reminds me...where are those kids?



Squirrels typically don't get rabies. It's very rare for small critters like these to be carriers. Typically a larger animal that has the rabies usually kills the smaller animal outright. The smaller animal does not get a bite and then gets away.


----------



## alaskabushman

Used my EDC Fenix L0D (the precursor to the LD1) to find a speck of dirt in a coworkers eye. He was very grateful.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Used my mule to check the handy work of a friend.


----------



## N8N

Dropped a 64GB Micro SD card... had to find it before the cats did! (and it had all my mp3s on it too...)


----------



## andyw513

Today, I used my Raysoon Cree XR-E Warm (which actually replaced my Solarforce L2, believe it or not) to shine on a faraway spot on the gravel at my house because I didn't know if it was a snake or not. So far, this light has paid for itself many times over by size, battery life and weight. I love it. Just the other day I used it to shine on a tachometer wheel at work to check o-ring wear, and it did perfect. I'm really taken a shine, no pun intended, to my new EDC. 

PS... If I can get my lazy hind quarters to make a review I will. :nana:


----------



## marcham

Used my predator X setup to tail stand in its lowest output mode as a night light for my kid since we were staying in a hotel. 

Day before that used my Fenix ld22 while looking at homes. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## creyc

Got my freshly opened Ultrafire 501B plenty greasy and grimey while changing out a serpentine belt and a starter over the weekend. It's nice to have bright throw around lights for tasks like that.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Used MD2 M61 219 to install a supercharger in my friends car.


----------



## Roger999

Used my G3 to install a new clutch and rear main seal, it held up well to being dropped, thrown, dragged and stuck into odd metal places. There's still not a single sign of wear on the body.


----------



## markr6

Tail standing my Xeno E03 Nichia 219 to install a kitchen sink faucet. One of my least favorite tasks of all time


----------



## AnAppleSnail

To find a holding collar on the end of a machine roller at work. Then to put it back. Then to find it after it popped off again.


----------



## Jumpmaster

Today, I used my Spy007 to demonstrate the difference between a phosphorescent military compass and a tritium one.


----------



## Monocrom

Shined my 2C Lowes Task Force light last night into a drawer from across the room, so that a loved one could find her pills.


----------



## Goodoleboy

Used my Streamlight Strion led to look for screws in my cupboard, and evryday at work.


----------



## creyc

Used my SC52 and S-mini to stage and light many, many fireworks tonight!


----------



## buds224

Had to repair one of my kid's toys. Lots of soldering and re-wiring involved. Couldn't be more comfortable with the lighting provided by the flood option of my Fenix HP25. Love headlamps now.


----------



## Aaron1100us

To spot a Quad Rotor Drone. 

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Timothybil

Ready for this one! Used my EA4W to light up the battery chamber of my TM11 while my son screwed the center pillar back into position! Seems it had worked itself loose and was rattling around inside.


----------



## MasseyLake

Had to take apart and fix an old gas stove.


----------



## think2x

Used my M6 with MD60 to go see who my pitbull chased out of the yard at midnight while letting her out to do her business. Never did find them but we heard footsteps running up the gravel road behind the house.


----------



## kj2

Last night, the Fenix PD35 when walking the dog.


----------



## 999snafu

Used my Oveready E2 Copper Triple to look in the back of the cupboard under the stairs to read the electricity meter, I used it on low obviously, high would probably have been overkill!


----------



## jamesmtl514

First power outage at work this week, my office went pitch black, i just reached into my drawer, saw the mule beautifully lit up by the tritium, and fired her up.
Last night while at dinner with friends, someone dropped something under the table, prior used their phone lights, i lit up the mule and the item was found.

While walking back to my car, my gf and i spotted a really cool abandoned house, we walked up to it with the mule making sure the path was clear.


----------



## Dave D

I've got a new pilot colleague who uses a Mini Maglite so I've been illuminating the side of the aircraft with my MD2 so he can climb up and check the rotor head between flights.

Needless to say he's now looking to buy a better flashlight!


----------



## Roger Sully

Used my TM26 to light the path while hiking, I also had an ET TX25C2 as backup. My wife used my Niteye Eye30 and had a Klarus XT11 in her backpack just in case.


----------



## T45

Just used my Preon 2 to look under my car seat for the quarter I dropped for the car wash.


----------



## PANGES

HSG said:


> Used my TM26 to light the path while hiking, I also had an ET TX25C2 as backup. My wife used my Niteye Eye30 and had a Klarus XT11 in her backpack just in case.



Isn't the TM26 a bit overkill for hiking? ... although who am I to talk when I just used my PD32UE on turbo to walk the dog last night.


----------



## T45

Used my brand new BlackShadow Padme's strobe function to light up my co-workers office. He kept looking up thinking the florescent tubes had gone bad. Hee Hee.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD32UE on medium to find my way around an equipment closet where all of the lights were burned out.


----------



## creyc

Used my D25A to provide just a bit more focused light to the innards of my RRT-01 as I changed LEDs. 

Which reminds me to get better task lighting,,,


----------



## turkeylord

Used my Maratac AAA Cu and my H60w to detail my engine bay.


----------



## jimbiss

Just got a couple check ultlrafire's off ebay to use as bike lights. Been a while since I have been on the forum, lots of nice lights out there now days


----------



## bwhiteside

Used my Surefire EB1 to check the satellite TV connection to see why it was not working. No luck finding the answer!


----------



## Roger Sully

Used my SF Minimus while I was changing the flush valve on my toilet at 2am this morning


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Had a blown breaker from a shorted ballast at work, placing a large room into complete darkness. Used my PD32UE on medium to navigate safely until the issue was fixed.


----------



## Roger Sully

PANGES said:


> Isn't the TM26 a bit overkill for hiking? ... although who am I to talk when I just used my PD32UE on turbo to walk the dog last night.



Definitely overkill ! I used it mostly on the 95 lumen setting but ramped it up to 3500 every so often...well just because.

My SRT 7 came in handy last night when I went outside to investigate a noise in the backyard.


----------



## RCM

Used mine to fix a clogged condensation drain on a refrigerator at work today. Some nasty crap gets stuck in there!


----------



## pppppp

RRT-01 Jetbeam to make sure radiator I replaced in my jeep was not leaking... All Good...


----------



## blah9

I've been at a workshop in a remote area for the past week, and it's a flashaholic paradise. I've been having a great time shining my lights at night, especially because it has been extra dark. Sometimes it's necessary just to get around, but most of the time it's just for fun.


----------



## piglet

Used my new zebralight to find some screws I dropped while setting up a chest of drawers from ikea.


----------



## T45

Used my newly acquired Sunwayman C10R to help me finish installing new spark plugs. The weather has been so hot I waited till almost sundown to start and ran out of day light. That little light came in handy.


----------



## tmpowers

Used my Qmini 123 xml to do a last min checks on the fireworks and electronics set up for a party an uncle of mine had tonight. Everything went off well. I think the crowd liked the show.


----------



## Xacto

Used my Fenix L1T V.2 to check boxes in the basement for foxing. Grabbed that light because I knew I would need a long running light on low and didn't want to waste a CR123 light, especially since there was a chance of letting the light slip and fall onto the concrete. So I needed to grab I light I have no love for...... after 3 days in the basement I must admit that that has changed now ;-) 

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## hyperloop

Used my Raw NS to hunt down a few tiny screws that had dropped on the office carpet.


----------



## datiLED

I used my constant companion Arc AAA to look in some dark spots while Geocaching with my son. I don't like to put my fingers where I can't see when retrieving a cache.


----------



## jamie.91

Used my 6P Lego with EDC+ triple drop In to find the rabbit and get him back in his cage


----------



## dajab77

Used my Niteye MSC20 and Fenix PD 32 UE to spot a brown fox and a couple of skunks behind my in-laws house, tonight. My kids were excited to see all of these critters as we are visiting out in El Paso.


----------



## Neginfluence04

I use my flash light every single day when I walk the dogs at night. My go to light is my nitecore MH40. When I swim at night I throw a cone on the end of my nitecore mH2a and throw it in the middle of the pool. It lights up the whole pool and give my family plenty of light to enjoy the pool after dark


----------



## OCD

I used my HDS on moonlight, to see if the black widow spider I have in a jar had caught the cricket I put in for her after I turned out the lights to got to bed. I ended up watching her for another 20 minutes or so with the lights out as she crawled around, spinning more webs.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD32UE on high to escort some power company employees into a dimly lit power vault.


----------



## think2x

PD32 nichia 219 on low (9 lumens) to find a shard of metal in a coworker's eye after flushing with water didn't work.


----------



## felton

I used my stylus streamlight to help break into a Guests Room. The lock died.


----------



## Foskey

I used my Surefire E2D Ultra to work on a hobart wrapping machine.


----------



## demoteamone

*Spying on the wall for repairs.:devil:*


----------



## Ishango

I used my Fenix PD20 on medium today to remove a tick from our young dogs paw. I later used it on high to find our teppanyaki grill on our attic. And I got to use it on medium later again to attempt some repair work on our garden gate.


----------



## buds224

HP25 on flood to solder more of the kids' toys back to life. I always thought one of those magnifier lamps was needed.....turns out that I just needed my reading glasses and a good headlamp.


----------



## tech25

i used my zebralight h51fw on med to light up a room i was staying by that had no power.


----------



## Cataract

Looked into the coffee maker at work. It sprung an unexplainable leak directly on the bottom. I guess she's getting old.


----------



## Timothybil

Was in the commode in the Men's room at a local grocery store when I heard someone else come in, use the urinal, wash & dry their hands, AND TURNED OUT THE LIGHTS!:candle: Luckily I had my Streamlight Protac EMS that I EDC. 10 lumens was more than enough to allow me to finish my paperwork, wash & dry, and turn tthe *motion detect* light switch back on. Thank god for being a flashaholic!


----------



## markr6

Timothybil said:


> ...allow me to finish my paperwork..



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!! Classic!!!!


----------



## Slewflash

I used my L2M with 3A XML2 NW on low to walk the dog, and then when we had brief sprinting races I bumped it up to high, and even at 800-ish lumens it didn't feel warm at all due to the icy wind.


----------



## NitecoreFan

Just got my Nitecore SRT7 been showing it off and checking out its awesome power at night.


----------



## Echo63

Used my RA Twisty on medium, to change my daughters nappy in the early hours of this morning.
Also used it to navigate around the house, as I checked the doors and windows before I went to bed.

Will probaly do the same thing tonight (although may use a different light)


----------



## PANGES

I was doing some "official business" in the restroom yesterday when the power in the complex I was working at shut off. Just ceiling bounced my Eagletac D25C and went along my business as usual.


----------



## kj2

Used my Olight SR95UT for walking the dog. And to show-off with on the camping site


----------



## cbxer55

I edc an old Fenix P1D-CE, and use it for so many things every day, it would be hard to itemize them. Suffice it to say it was used today.
For around the house, I use an old Olight M30. It gets used every day as well. 

Just ordered a 4Sevens Quark Burst Mode QP2L-X. Will be an edc as well.


----------



## Slewflash

kj2 said:


> Used my Olight SR95UT for walking the dog. And to show-off with on the camping site



Did you set the dog on fire too?


----------



## markr6

EA4 at 1:50am - something woke me up since I had my bedroom window open. I look outside and some little prick is digging thru my Jeep. I thought to myself:

1. Go beat the thunder out of him with a baseball bat. Go to jail. Suffer retailiation later on and never feeling safe.
2. Scare him with my 7" barrel S&W .357 in the face (risk getting shot or stabbed by him or a possible "lookout" buddy
3. Scare him off with a flashlight (easy, not much satisfaction though)
4. Call the cops (he would be long gone before they showed up)

I decided on 3. The EA4 was PERFECT for this situation. I had the perfect vantage point and blasted him with it from my second floor window. He fled so fast! Lost a few things, including a SC52w


----------



## kj2

Slewflash said:


> Did you set the dog on fire too?



I look where I'm aiming at


----------



## hkenawy

markr6 said:


> EA4 at 1:50am - something woke me up since I had my bedroom window open. I look outside and some little prick is digging thru my Jeep. I thought to myself:
> 
> 1. Go beat the thunder out of him with a baseball bat. Go to jail. Suffer retailiation later on and never feeling safe.
> 2. Scare him with my 7" barrel S&W .357 in the face (risk getting shot or stabbed by him or a possible "lookout" buddy
> 3. Scare him off with a flashlight (easy, not much satisfaction though)
> 4. Call the cops (he would be long gone before they showed up)
> 
> I decided on 3. The EA4 was PERFECT for this situation. I had the perfect vantage point and blasted him with it from my second floor window. He fled so fast! Lost a few things, including a SC52w



shoot him from the window while lighting him up :devil:


----------



## LGT

Taped a copper AA Maratac to my three year old grandson's lego train while he played conductor and towed it around. What a pleasure..


----------



## buds224

Indoor lighting wasn't enough and it's gloomy outside. Needed help from my HP25 to mop the floors. Flood Max. NICE!


----------



## hkenawy

olight s10 tailstaned in on the sink with a red defuser while i had a shower


----------



## kj2

Used my Thrunite T10 last night. There was a big storm (for where I live  ) with heavy rain and thunder. Had some leakage from the roof.


----------



## SuLyMaN

Morning :see where water was leaking from the kitchen on medium. 
Night :locate and kill a lizard under microwave on high. 
Now :night side lamp for the night on medium. 
Quark x aa2 tactical. 
Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T45

SuLyMaN said:


> Morning :see where water was leaking from the kitchen on medium.
> Night :locate and kill a lizard under microwave on high.
> Now :night side lamp for the night on medium.
> Quark x aa2 tactical.
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 2



you have LIZARDS that get under your microwave?!?!? Shheshhh. I turned on my C10R so a buddy and I could see into his garage well enough to stack furniture.


----------



## radioactive_man

kj2 said:


> Used my Olight SR95UT for walking the dog. And to show-off with on the camping site



That's like taking a self-propelled howitzer to the plinking range!!!

I pocket carried my Maelstrom X7 when I had to go and make a large cash withdrawal from an ATM at 11PM. It's nice to have in case something or someone is hiding in the shadows. An X7 on high doesn't leave many shadows and the bezel is nice to have in emergencies ... like if you have to scratch an itch ...


----------



## Fractals

I received my SRT7 in the mail yesterday and aside from lighting up the neighbouring trees to see how far it will go, I have actually been using it alot. I never knew how much I needed a torch until now!!! Every time I go out to the car for something, I use it to go down the stairs, across the lawn, then I use it to look through my car then to check that it's locked. I think I am making up excuses to use it, but it has proven really usefull so far


----------



## Dadof6

Out to dinner with my wife and a friend when the people at the table next to us started backing out their chairs to try and find something on the ground. They were having trouble finding whatever it was they trying to find. I asked what they were looking for and they responded that the lady had dropped her diamond earring. I quickly pulled out my Peak Pyrenees (Brass) and lit up the floor. They instantly found the earring.


----------



## Cataract

Last night; I was playing a video game when I heard a series of "pops" just out my open front window. I know some kids have been shooting paintballs at the front door of the building in past years, so I thought theywere at it again but this time right next to my window. I grabbed the TK40 and went to the window. I had to wait a minute before it started again. Someone planted fireworks no more than 15 feet from the front door. I raced to the bedroom to put some shorts on, grab the TK70 and my IFE2. 

I came out the back and walked through the parking lot. I saw a neighbour from the next building over and noticed 2 tubes in his hand. I said in relief "so you're one putting out the fireworks" to which he enthusiastically admitted he was. I said he should warn people or they could call the police -it is illegal to set off fireworks in (most of?) Canada. He said he thought everyone would be asleep; it was 9:30. I said I came out with the big gun and turned the TK70 on at a wall, which got a big loud "wow" out of him.

I did not do any more about it, but next time I might be in a different mood. He did not even pick up the empty tubes after! That's the kind of obnoxious neighbour that leaves the engine running for 15 minutes, windows open while he's taking his stuff up and his GF is getting the baby out.


----------



## marcham

Used my Predator X to inspect a new to me travel trailer from bumper to hitch! Couldn't have found a brake wire rubbing on the tire without it. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## grayhighh

Used my SPY 007 XP-G2 almost every night. It is my all time favorite night stand light.


----------



## blah9

I got a tour of a trainyard last weekend from a guy who works there. It was really handy to have a light when he showed us the inside of one of the cars.


----------



## PANGES

My gf needed my Eagletac D25C light to find something she dropped in the car. I love the huge sigh she always lets out before asking me for a light... because she anticipates the stupid "I told you so" grin I always give her before I respond with "...oh... you need... a light? ...a 'stupid waste of money light???'" To which she always responds *sigh* "Oh just shut up and give it to me." 

It's important to always enjoy the little victories in life.


----------



## markr6

EA4 to locate the source of a horrible deathly odor in back yard. Something gray and furry crawled under the deck and died...way too far under for me to reach it with anything. I guess I have to wait for it to decompose.


----------



## Monocrom

PANGES said:


> ... To which she always responds *sigh* "Oh just shut up and give it to me."



:thumbsup:

You ever get tired of hearing that, you can always get her a nice single-AAA LED keychain light for her purse or key-ring.


----------



## coconutz

I used my olight m22 while working on my car. That little light makes it very easy lighting up dark areas in tight spaces.


----------



## Ishango

I used my PD22 on high to find some stuff in the attic. I also used my Olight M20 Premium to check out a noise in the garden.


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> You ever get tired of hearing that, you can always get her a nice single-AAA LED keychain light for her purse or key-ring.



Great idea. Only one more step before she asks to give her another light because hers is not always bright enoug.


----------



## SuLyMaN

T45 said:


> you have LIZARDS that get under your microwave?!?!? Shheshhh. I turned on my C10R so a buddy and I could see into his garage well enough to stack furniture.



lol yeah!

Just used my brothers Fenix E35 (low setting) at his house, to help thoroughly clean up the guts of his PC and make it operational again! Was a major help in locating and cleaning out dust and parts which were not making proper contacts etc...


----------



## D2000

Just used my Tri EDC to spot mosquitoes in my room. They can't hide when it's on turbo mode. This happens regularly


----------



## Slewflash

Blinded a massive bee (and myself) that came through a crack in the wall. It didn't move and couldn't see me at all. I could have danced in front of it waving a newspaper and it wouldn't have known. I quickly put it out of it's misery with a swift but powerful smack with my trust The Age A2 newspaper.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Huh. I didn't know that you could blind and thus incapacitate a bee with a bright light. Interesting.


----------



## Roger Sully

Went for a hike with the wife. On duty, there was a SRT3 ....which died about 10 minutes in....replaced it with an ET TX25C2 on the shoulder strap of my backpack pointed at the trail. I also carried my SF M3LT in hand to scan the area. SF E1L with Tana's single mode LED rode on my belt.

The Mrs. used my SF Saint Minimus. She just hung it around her neck pointing at the trail. In hand was an SF E2 with Malkoff MDC head. ET P20C2 rode in cargo pocket just in case...


----------



## mhpreston

HSG said:


> Went for a hike with the wife. On duty, there was a SRT3 ....which died about 10 minutes in....replaced it with an ET TX25C2 on the shoulder strap of my backpack.



What happened to the SRT? Battery drain or something else?


----------



## Roger Sully

I'm thinking just battery dying from usage with maybe a little drain to blame. I really should pay more attention . I used it on Friday evening and it gave me a little warning flash, which I immediately forgot about when i finished what i was doing.


----------



## argleargle

Insomnia hit. I finally got up at 3am and there was nothing for it.

It's flashlight time.

I finally put my 9v Paklite through its paces on high and low mode (I have the GITD variant.) It compared quite favorably to my 1.2v-3.7v P60 ultra-low 3-mode in a plastic ultra-budget AAx2 China host ($1.50.)

I have an old low-tech cool-white, non-ir, non-UV showerhead 5mmx21 "Special Forces" flashlight (yes, I'm slightly gagging when typing this) that actually stood the runtime, firefly, and vampire challenge. I spent the night feeding it different combinations of "dead batteries." It easily defeated a Nebo Redline on low-mode when it used both nimh rechargables and alkie primaries. This was a surprise. I even took the batteries out of the Redline once it crapped-out and put them in the "SF" flashlight. They proceeded to then run in firefly/moonbeam until the end of the test (approximately sometime 5ish. I wasn't paying close attention.) Apparently, once the Nebo RL drops out of regulation... that's about it. No fangs at all in that driver style, it seems.

My several gens and releases of the Fenix PD-20 laughed along all night in a high quality fashion on 10 lumen low mode. I have 3 of them of varying age. Factory specs tend to mostly claim 50+ hours on cr123x1 primary, across the gens. I completely lit one room with white ceiling bounce for the three of them. Yes, they have gotten progressively brighter. The current PD-20 is better than what you used to be able to get.

I also compared with a SIMDx3 6v "automotive bulb" (please autolight Scheinwerferman, don't have me banned) powered by alkie AAAx4 in a radio-shack (made in China) enclosure. Man, that 180 degree vampiric-mule goodness was a sight to behold. In the indoor pitch-black, you're easily getting 20 feet of 180 degrees of cool white. You see everything. My only complaint is the tint. You can actually carve out the enclosure to take the smallest base 12V SIMD "auto bulbs" under 3.7v lithium ions. I've had good luck "overdriving" both 12v and 6v -rated micro LED bulbs.

I just wouldn't use them in a car for safety-related lighting.

Anyway, TL;DR, it was a low-mode dead-battery-swap moonbeam/firefly party.

I guess I had a good time. People think I'm weird for playing with flashlights. These are the same people that go driving during a power outage to find D-alkies to power ancient incans. I'm betting my worst flashlight is better than their best.


----------



## AmericanEDC

*Keychain Fenix E15*

While leaving the Pets Ahoy show at SeaWorld Orlando, I whipped out the little Fenix and did a once over of the floor to make sure I wasn't forgetting anything dropped by the family. I usually do a "wallet, camera, etc." check as I'm leaving a dark theater, but having a 170 lumen keychain light is just great. It's always on me. I'll upgrade this at some point, but it's a great light in the under $30 category. It's nothing fancy but very practical. And at this price point I don't mind the beating the anodizing takes while on the keychain. 

I would like to upgrade to titanium or copper though. I just posted about copper and hope to get a list together of what comes in it from the experts here.


----------



## marcham

Predator X set to moonlight mode while tail standing to set the mood while camping.... 'nough said!  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## passive101

A week ago there was a fire at the resort I work at. The transformer blew from a squirrel by the area I work at. I was glad to have my sc52 but I want more throw with my next light I ordered.


----------



## Cataract

PhotonWrangler said:


> Huh. I didn't know that you could blind and thus incapacitate a bee with a bright light. Interesting.



Apparently, they recognise houses, roads and cars and use that as navigation points.... Pretty much like we do so, yea, why not? I would just expect the bee to fly off quick, but they too must have their moments of mesmerization.

Yesterday; used my ladybug knife that sits on the same keyring as my keychain light at staples after paying for my folders. Had to keep my prints safe...

Nothing off-topic here


----------



## Ishango

I used my newly received light and played with it all evening. It's the Prometheus Alpha Ready Made and this is really an amazing light. The beam is so pleasing and the design is very beautiful. It is just a little bit larger than I had imagined, but that's not a problem for me. It's a great light and I will EDC it the coming weeks to see if I like the UI as well.


----------



## cob99

Hello all still a newbie here. 
I worked on a platform support vessel and used my Malkoff Wildcat last night to beam lights on some big yellow fins swimming alongside while standing by offshore. Somehow they attracted to the light and chasing it thinking its a school of flying fish


----------



## Richub

Last weekend a good friend celebrated his 50th birthday on a camping. I got invited too: "Make sure to take a flashlight with you, it gets pretty dark here at night!" OK, I'll bring 'one' with me. 

So I took my Fenix TK35, TK41, TK15 with white diffuser and E05 with me, and the HL21 headlight too. 
The other people all had those $2.50 6 or 9 Nichia LED lights with them so my sole TK15 on turbo was more powerful than all of their lights combined. :devil:

Needless to day my lights got a load of WOWs and attention, and I had the best flashaholic night in a long, long time.  
At some point a police patrol car came over to us, they got curious why we had 'searchlights' with us. They were very relaxed and friendly, and spent more than a few moments admiring my lights.


----------



## blah9

Richub, that sounds like a really fun night. Hopefully I'll have a similar fun experience camping with friends in the near future.

Last weekend my wife and I had a blast backpacking. We were so exhausted after a long day that we went to bed pretty early, but I was still able to turn night into day with the TK75. Most of the time we used the PD32UE and LD01 though since they're easier to carry around camp. I keep considering not bringing the TK75 since it's more weight in the pack, but for me there's not much that's better than being able to easily light up anything I want in the surrounding wilderness (within reason) whenever I want when outside at night.


----------



## Chechen

Used my C2 Centurion, with KX4D head, to look underneath my refrigerator to locate something I dropped under it.


----------



## argleargle

Richub said:


> At some point a police patrol car came over to us, they got curious why we had 'searchlights' with us. They were very relaxed and friendly, and spent more than a few moments admiring my lights.



:thumbsup: Posts like this keep me coming here. :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dajab77

Used my HDS tactical 170lumens and my Mr Elfin to light up the neighborhood pool tonight. Our kids were swimming basically in the dark. The lifeguard said my lights worked better than the pool lights. Which have been on the (pardon the pun) blink.


----------



## Cataract

Last night, my V11R fell on my foot and proceeded to roll under the dryer. I went for my IFE2 and retrieved my telescopic magnet from the car. Of course, I had to use my IFE2 to spot the V11R which was already more than just visible by its own power. The magnet didn't stick to it, but it did stick nicely to the bottom of the dryer, so I had to use the other end to get the V11R out. I had to inspect the V11R using the IFE2 to make sure it didn't grab any dust bunnies in the process. Now I'll have to vacuum under the dryer - using a flashlight of course...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD32UE on low to read some badly faded handwritten labels on some telecom equipment. It's amazing how something that was totally unreadable under fluorescent light became fairly clear when my flashlight was held at just the right angle.


----------



## Moonwayman

A couple of weeks ago I was at an outdoor BB King concert. By the time the concert ended, it was dark, but BB decided to throw out some guitar picks in the crowd. I was so close to catching several. Someone said one fell on the ground so I pulled out my surefire back up and found it. Pays to bring a light with you .


----------



## kj2

Used my Klarus XT11 XM-L2 and Sunwayman S10A for walking the dog,through the forest, last night


----------



## Kitchen Panda

Just got back from two months in rural western Ghana. My Quark QP2A was within arm's reach practically the whole time. Daily uses ranged from sitting in my carry-on bag through airports, bedside reading light, tailstand substitute for burnt out lights in the staff house, to lighting many dark corners of a hydroelectric powerhouse under construction. 

Many places in the powerhouse have no permanent lighting installed, or just a few bulbs strung far apart. Often I needed to look into spaces that didn't have any lighting at all, including a trip into the interior of the dam. The Quark was also handy for checking for critters in the parking lot; it gets dark early in the tropics. The belt sheath was essential, keeping the light handy and out of the way, but the Velcro closure on the sheath failed fairly early on. I bought the QPA2 for this trip and I think it was money well spent. 

I kept my single AA Quark in the camera bag for backup. My fifteen-year-old AAA Mini-Mag stayed in the computer bag, mostly. The Titanium Innovations CA1-AL on my keyring got used a little, too. I brought a dozen spare AA cells for the lights and GPS and wound up not using them all. 

I'm beginning to think the QPA2 is the answer to about 90% of flashlight applications, at least for me. Realistically I rarely need more throw, light, or run-time than this provides. Whatever shortcomings it may have are made up by the ease of keeping it on my belt or in my bag at all times. 

I found a headband attachment useful, instead of taking a dedicated headlamp. I did find that using the QPA2 as a headlamp had one drawback for reading; the spot size is a little small. One way to compensate for this is to use higher than minimum levels, relying on the spill - but this is hard on batteries. I found that I could read my Kobo comfortably using the "moonlight" 0.3 lumen setting, at least in the middle of the night when my eyes were dark adapted. The QPA2 is too long to use the reversed clip to hold it to a hard hat brim, a trick I've used a couple of times with the single AA model. 

The Chinese contractors on the site used various flashlights. The "company issue" seemed to be a 9-LED "fly's eye" rechargeable, two or three of these were always on charge for ready use when needed. Some of the contractors carried personal lights that were quite capable, including the leader of the commissioning team who had something running on CR123s that cast a square image of the LED die on the powerhouse wall - don't know how many lumens he was carrying, but suffice it to say when they needed to inspect the inside of a station service transformer, they didn't bother rigging work lights. 

Cellular phone time is incredibly cheap in Ghana, as is long distance; I could call home several times a week for only $4 or $5 for an hour conversation. I was quite cheered in one of these conversations to hear that my better half had taken the TK70 out in the back yard to investigate a noisy party at the neighbor's (I'd left the big light at home for this trip, partly because my charger is 120 VAC only and wouldn't work on 220 V at the site).

Bill


----------



## Cerealand

Light up the bathroom.


----------



## Poppy

Last night we went to a baseball game with the grandkids. I explained to them that if we got separated that I would hold my light on strobe high over my head and they would be able to find me. Fortunately all was good 

A friend was at the stadium with his son, and while we were on the phone, I strobed in his general direction so that he could locate me. I took less than a second. Great tool!


----------



## bigpond1966

Set a page from local newspaper on fire with my FireFoxes FF4. (why not, lol):devil:


----------



## Longdraw

Used my Fenix TA21 for inspections today. Such a great light to see sealing surfaces and internal pockets for deep sea trees.


----------



## Timothybil

Believe it or not, I used my Seraph 6 to check the inside of my son's EA4 to see how much damage had been done by a leaking alkaline!


----------



## Ishango

Timothybil said:


> Believe it or not, I used my Seraph 6 to check the inside of my son's EA4 to see how much damage had been done by a leaking alkaline!



What?????? Alkaleak-alert! That's some awful way to damage a nice light like that. You should educate your son to always use proper batteries 

My Nitecore MT26 arrived yesterday. It's a nice light and will complement my other 18650 lights nicely. I played a bit with it and used it when looking for camping gear in the attic.


----------



## kj2

My Olight S15. Using moon-light to find my socks


----------



## ronan_zj

I use my UV 365nm flashlight to check amber


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Which type of 365nm flashlight do you have?


----------



## ronan_zj

I just bought a new 5w LED 365nm light from a Chinese website, and I will try to write a review on it.


----------



## Ishango

I used my Fenix LD10 as a bicycle light a night ago. I had to cycle a long distance with no street lights and my normal bike light didn't show a lot of detail or distance (useful for city cycling and being seen).

Last night I was camping. I mostly used my PT Vizz on red light to not disturb my daughter. I did use my SC52w when I needed to distinguish between similar colors of clothing in my pack. I used my PAlight Survival as night light for my daughter.


----------



## kj2

Used my Fenix HP25 mostly tonight, to walk the dog.


----------



## Launch Mini

I Tried to make a co-worker sneeze. She said she could feel one coming on. I told her to look at a light.
She said, looking up at the ceiling, it is not bright enough.
I rummage in my case, grabbed my Tri V and warned her. I didn't shine the Spot in her eyes, but through my glass door. She let out a light scream. OMG I thought it was lightening.
But no sneeze. So it was a FAIL on my part. LOL


----------



## Monocrom

Launch Mini said:


> I Tried to make a co-worker sneeze. She said she could feel one coming on. I told her to look at a light.
> She said, looking up at the ceiling, it is not bright enough.
> I rummage in my case, grabbed my Tri V and warned her. I didn't shine the Spot in her eyes, but through my glass door. She let out a light scream. OMG I thought it was lightening.
> But no sneeze. So it was a FAIL on my part. LOL



That's horrible! You terrified that poor, poor woman ... I'm almost laughing hysterically as I type this ... Still, that was horrible!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Used my Preon 2 Ti on high (160 lumens) to check the washing machine in my apartment building's 8th floor laundry room.(Just making sure I hadn't left any clothes in there).


----------



## dean_hunt

I find myself using my Arc AAA Titanium light in and around my house, car and job looking for things all the time. I work the night shift at the police department I work for so a small durable light that is easily accessible is a must.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Blinding myself with my new Nitecore EA4.

What was the first thing I did when I un-boxed it? Yup,inserted the batteries and promptly blinded myself with 860 lumens(full Turbo) right in the bathroom mirror.Oops!!!

I think the batteries are fully charged..wouldn't you say?


----------



## kj2

Just used my Fenix E25 as bike-light


----------



## blah9

I went on a cavern tour today and used my PD32UE to augment the tour guide's light. I would estimate that his light was less than somewhere around 10-20 lumens but had some decent throw. It was really handy to light up some small side rooms and other features on turbo which made everything easily visible.


----------



## Monocrom

Last night, used my Lowe's 2C TaskForce LED light to navigate past some tight spaces around the dinning room table without banging my legs or feet. And, without waking up a loved one.


----------



## mattltm

Just used the Surefire G2 to find half a tree that had attached itself to the underside of the car when the wife ran it over!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Monocrom said:


> Last night, used my Lowe's 2C TaskForce LED light to navigate past some tight spaces around the dinning room table without banging my legs or feet. And, without waking up a loved one.



A loved one was sleeping under the dining room table? Must have been quite a party!


----------



## T45

Used my Eagletac D25A2 to light up the back side of the engine bay while I was changing out an O2 sensor. Just before I put the hood down I realized that I had left it in there! Had to use a long screw driver to knock it loose.


----------



## kj2

Used my Fenix TK70, to walk the dog around the forest


----------



## Monocrom

Dr. Strangelove said:


> A loved one was sleeping under the dining room table? Must have been quite a party!



It was ... And it started _*last*_ Friday night. :devil:


----------



## blah9

I reversed the clip on my LD01 and put it on the front of a cap to work hands-free on diagnosing a problem with my Jeep tonight. Unfortunately I still haven't definitively determined the problem, but the hat-lamp was very helpful.


----------



## pydmontpyg

I had the "pleasure" of using my Insight Hx120 to go under my house to find out what that hissing sound was. Thankfully it was not a snake like my three year old predicted, but we did have a water leak. Then the Roto-Rooter guy got to use my Hx120 because his died while he was working under the house.


----------



## yowzer

Spent a week at Burning Man using a M3LT to do things like look for passed out participants, light up the scene of a (Unintentional) fire for overhaul, read street signs, etc. Upgrade from the LX2 I've used the last few years for that purpose.


----------



## Neginfluence04

Used my nitecore mt2a to help an elderly man and women change their flat tonight


----------



## funzel

I played some very early morning golf.
5:30 a.m.
Fenix TK35


----------



## rayman

Used my Nitecore D20, which I always have in my car, my FourSevens Preon ReVO SS, which I always have on my keychain, and my Olight i1 SS to repair my car with my brother. Took longer as we thought so we needed some ligth .

rayman


----------



## Richub

Last Wednesday evening, just as I was getting ready to go to bed, I heard a horrendous scream outside that raised all my hair at once. 
I grabbed my TK35 and went outside to see why someone would scream like that man did, must be something very serious. And it was....

Just in front of my house I saw a man lying next to a bicycle on the street with a very nasty complicated leg fracture, the bone was literally sticking out of his thigh. I guess he rode by pretty fast on the sidewalk, and hit a concrete flower bin with his knee.
I immediately called 911 (the dutch version, 112) to get an ambulance over there ASAP. 
When that ambulance arrived, I used that TK35 to light up the paramedic's workspace. They both carried a small Ledlenser light, but they didn't need to reach for it. Before they left, they thanked me for my help.

At that time I was like emotionally detached from the scene. Only after that ambulance left, I got the emotional rebound. I barely slept 3 hours that night... I can still hear that scream when I think of it, sheesh.


----------



## WhiteMama

Looking under the couch and furniture for my cat...


----------



## Monocrom

Richub said:


> Last Wednesday evening, just as I was getting ready to go to bed, I heard a horrendous scream outside that raised all my hair at once.
> I grabbed my TK35 and went outside to see why someone would scream like that man did, must be something very serious. And it was....
> 
> Just in front of my house I saw a man lying next to a bicycle on the street with a very nasty complicated leg fracture, the bone was literally sticking out of his thigh. I guess he rode by pretty fast on the sidewalk, and hit a concrete flower bin with his knee.
> I immediately called 911 (the dutch version, 112) to get an ambulance over there ASAP.
> When that ambulance arrived, I used that TK35 to light up the paramedic's workspace. They both carried a small Ledlenser light, but they didn't need to reach for it. Before they left, they thanked me for my help.
> 
> At that time I was like emotionally detached from the scene. Only after that ambulance left, I got the emotional rebound. I barely slept 3 hours that night... I can still hear that scream when I think of it, sheesh.



Damn! ... You seem to have the most interesting encounters out of any CPFer. Usually "interesting" for all the wrong reasons. You did great helping that guy out. Bicycling at night just isn't a good idea. Even with a bike-light.


----------



## Ishango

Richub said:


> Last Wednesday evening, just as I was getting ready to go to bed, I heard a horrendous scream outside that raised all my hair at once.
> I grabbed my TK35 and went outside to see why someone would scream like that man did, must be something very serious. And it was....
> 
> Just in front of my house I saw a man lying next to a bicycle on the street with a very nasty complicated leg fracture, the bone was literally sticking out of his thigh. I guess he rode by pretty fast on the sidewalk, and hit a concrete flower bin with his knee.
> I immediately called 911 (the dutch version, 112) to get an ambulance over there ASAP.
> When that ambulance arrived, I used that TK35 to light up the paramedic's workspace. They both carried a small Ledlenser light, but they didn't need to reach for it. Before they left, they thanked me for my help.
> 
> At that time I was like emotionally detached from the scene. Only after that ambulance left, I got the emotional rebound. I barely slept 3 hours that night... I can still hear that scream when I think of it, sheesh.



Just, wow! Luckily for that man you helped out and that's a great use of your light. I can't imagine what it feels like to see something like that. You did a good job! You do seem to get yourself into interesting situations though  Good luck getting over this experience.


----------



## Ishango

Monocrom said:


> Damn! ... You seem to have the most interesting encounters out of any CPFer. Usually "interesting" for all the wrong reasons. You did great helping that guy out. Bicycling at night just isn't a good idea. Even with a bike-light.



In our country (The Netherlands) it is quite normal to cycle at any time of day. It is a lot safer for cyclists than in pretty much any other country in the world. I would even go so far to say The Netherlands is the safest country for cyclists in the world as far as I have experienced or read. I do think people should use correct lighting. Over here a lot of cyclist don't use lights at all (normally there's more than sufficient street lighting, but they risk not being seen by motorists). I always use a bike light to be seen and in darker areas use one of my lights (mounted) to make sure I can see well myself.

And back on topic: I received my Olight S15 today and earlier this week my Olight S10-L2. I was comparing them just now and think they both are great. Yesterday evening I used my Sunwayman R20A on low to use the bathroom without waking up my family members.


----------



## Ishango

Yesterday the SO and myself went walking down at the lake. Since a part of the route is overgrown and dark and has lots of roots covering the path, my SO used my Olight S15 on medium to light the path to not trip over the roots. I had to be careful myself, since I didn't bring a backup light with me and was walking behind her, without being able to see every detail myself. She told me she liked the looks of the Olight and thought it's a practical light.


----------



## hjkl

I use one everyday when walking my dogs. I also bicycle sometimes early in the morning when it is still dark. I also use one when I want to avoid turning on the ceiling light when I need a quick glance in a dark room or corner. The last non-repetitive use I've had for one was peering down at an car engine trying to locate a part.


----------



## TheDudeAbides

I used an old Surefire G2 incandescent to spot an Armadillo scurrying around while walking the dog. Thankfully I spotted it before my dog did. Crisis averted.


----------



## Richub

As an update on my last post:
That guy who fell so badly had surgery to fixate the bone in his leg, and is expected to make a full recovery.
As for me: I can get over such incidents quite easy as I had a lot of hard times myself, so I already learned to cope with them.

As for bike lights: I always use a Fenix TK15 as a headlight. Plenty of light to be seen easily by cars and such, and even enough light for me to use on dark roads.

That guy who fell used one of those regular lights: Just enough to be seen with, but not enough light to be useful for yourself. I guess that's why he hit that flower bin then.

And as for always having the most ínteresting' flashlight uses: I usually don't mention the everyday usages of my flashlights. 
Last everyday usages were: Looking for a lost key in a dark garden, peering in a computer case to see what's rattling around in there (a tiny screw), using my E05 as a bathroom light at night, Annoying coworkers with my TK35  and so forth...


----------



## SuLyMaN

Quark X on medium at night to finish cleaning off my bicycle when the day before I did a track that literally covered the bike with mud. In fact, it was mu8ch better to do so at night with a flashlight. You see the dirt better and even places where I did not clean off properly after applying cleaning solution.
Pic of bike 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/zdbnzgxcfj5jtdd/IMG_4432.JPG


----------



## kj2

Just used my Fenix HL10 to walk the dog, during some hard rain. 
Weird thing was, the first time it didn't turn on. I removed the eneloop battery, put it back -and it turned on.


----------



## markr6

H51w while replacing all the nasty yellowish outlets and switches in my home to light almond. Got shocked a few times so I guess I didn't get all the right breakers turned off. Tonight my wife will be gone, so I'm going to kill power to the whole house and finish up safely!


----------



## davyro

As usual i used one of my lights to see in the back of my work van & i also used one to put things away into my garage,my garage has lights but its way better using my surefire back up for this task.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

I used my E01 to popped open some beers.. This thing can take a licking and keeps on ticking..


----------



## nickso

Use my SRT5 almost each and every night to check the doors.
Also to see what in the heck the rabbits are chewing on this night while I am trying to watch TV.


----------



## gadget_lover

I was opening a locker at the bowling alley when the guy next to me fumbled with the combination and muttered "I really need a flashlight. I had my EDC out in a flash and lit up his lock. Luckily my P2D was on low mode.

He was delighted. I suppressed a laugh when he asked if I was using my iPhone. 

Daniel


----------



## Monocrom

Reached for the nearest light, my Craftsman 2AA LED model w/ fish-eye optic (a re-branded 2AA Dorcy light) and ...

Well, mom was there. She had oral surgery today. Two back teeth removed. Apparently mom's roots are super deep. Oral surgeon struggled getting them out. Lead to lots of blood. Wouldn't stop bleeding even hours later. Mom had applied a third thick patch of gauze in her mouth. Finally, no blood on her tongue. So, just to confirm that the bleeding stopped; I used my light to look inside her mouth. Not exactly a pretty picture when blood goes from dark red to basically black. But that's supposed to be normal. Confirmed that she was no longer bleeding from the top, back, of her mouth on the left side.


----------



## Richub

Last evening when I got home my neighbor was swearing because his key ring fell apart and he was trying to find the loose keys in his dark front garden.

I whipped out my TK35, turned it on to help him find his keys, and blasted our eyes out.... It was still on turbo, LOL.


----------



## Samy

I found a Sugar Glider or Squirrel Glider dancing in the trees in my front yard. It appeared to be catching and eating insects: I used my TK41 to help the camera:









cheers


----------



## Theron

TooManyGizmos said:


> "trips"... plural ?
> 
> If it's more than 1 a night .......... see a doctor !
> 
> ~



Depends more on when you intake your fluids. If you drink a half gallon of water before bed, you will visit the toilet more than once a night. That doesn't necessarily mean you are unhealthy.


----------



## kj2

Used my Sunwayman D40A to walk the dog. And at the end of my walk, I helped animal-rescue to look for a bird, that had been hit by a car. They had a Maglite, so there wasn't much light- until I turned on my D40A


----------



## PhotonWrangler

We had a strong storm the other day so I tested my PD32UE, Rayovac LED lantern and Defiant 3C LED flashlight. Yeah they're still ready.


----------



## davyro

I't's a very clear night outside in the N/E of England tonight so i'll be going out star gazing later on so i'll have at least 3 lights with me as i'll be going where's there's as little light pollution as possible.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Not very exciting,but I used the bezel on my Nitecore EA4 to open a can of Diet Coke.


----------



## Roanqoan

Was on stage doing a quick line check and was getting no sound from my guitar. Crowd was waiting, band panicking. Used my fenix ld 15 on my keys to find the loose connection and proceeded to rock out!


----------



## Cataract

Yesterday I had a cable guy over to install the new internet connection and TV cable. Unfortunately, I didn't really amaze him since I used an IFE2 to spot the phone outlets myself (never had any use for a land line) and my H52d to clean the wall behind the couch while it was pulled out.

Today I needed a light to spot a brush under the sink, which was all the way into the corner. I left the flashlight in the kitchen drawer, which is pretty much the only area that didn't have a light at arm's reach.


----------



## hangdogdaddy38

I used my Rofis TR31C today to inspect lubricator bowls and air regulators on the assembly line where I'm a mechanic. I'm very pleased with the performance of the light and think it is going to be an excellent work light.


----------



## Richub

Last night I heard another loud clatter and loud voices in front of my house, and remembering the last time, I ran downstairs with my TK35 again...

Only this time it was four men, as drunk as you can imagine, trying to get home after a party on two bicycles. 
The 2 guys driving were too drunk to realize they needed to actually compensate for the weight of the guy sitting on the back. 
Nobody was hurt, they just almost peed their pants from laughter as they still somehow realized they made quite a silly picture crawling around on the pavement, trying to get back on those bikes, and tumbling all over the pavement again.

They say drunk people rarely get hurt while falling. Well, now I know its true! 

Ah, this thread is about flashlight use: I did use that TK35 once yesterday. One guy lost his glasses, and I lit up the pavement so he could pick them up again without rolling over on them.


----------



## nickso

Went to a party on a pontoon boat 2 days ago and took a Nitecore SRT5. 1/2 of the lights were out on the boat and my light was used for many functions.
It was used to assist placing candles on the cake, mixing multiple drinks, reading party trivia answers, finding a lost earring, hooking up the DJ equipment and assisting the boat owner with seeing the dock on arrival.
I can't tell you the number of times that cell phones were attempted to be used as lights. 


And of course my wife thought it was crazy for me to bring a light when we left for the party.


----------



## Sammy_boy

I'm on holiday in a static Caravan in North Wales, the bathroom of which has a bust light. I'll report it in the morning - in the meantime been using either my Maratac AA or Nitecore D10 R2 tailstanding so I can, er, see what I'm doing. Almost tempting not to report it to give me an excuse to use my lights! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## zeedeegood

Power outage and grabbed my Fenix E01 in a pouch close by, ready for such an emergency. Epic FAIL, no longer working and I've used it maybe once. After stumbling around in the dark, found the home depot cheapies. Battery in the EO1 was just fine, put multiple fresh ones in and after some sputtering it went out for good. Will have to see how their customer service handles it and if it's even worth while for 12.50. It's just the principle of it.


----------



## HaileStorm

To check for blown fuses in the car. Got stuck inside, doors wont open X-D


----------



## TEEJ

Was calibrating a low light shooting range, and used the DEFTX and some other lights to raise the lux levels on various targets until the shooters who were using a variety of scopes claimed they could take a shot at that lux. All shots were at 200 meter targets last night at least.


----------



## STiFTW

Lol, I had a great experience over the weekend at the drag strip. The strip we were at (Byron, IL) did not have any lighting, and we had a large group of cars for Subaru Shootout running (90+). Well we ran until the last second of fading light, so awards were done in the pitch black (no wired lights anywhere). When I got there there were about a dozen people trying to light up the awards with cell phone lights. I glanced over at my buddy who knew what I was carrying, and he simply said ... 'do it'. So without warning, dark became light, and the full force of a TK75 L2 on full turbo mode blew away any semblance of darkness. There was an audible gasp from about a dozen people from the shock of the brightness which was amazing. I ran that light at full steam for 40+ minutes for the awards. Afterwards I used it as an ambient light on medium mode pointed up at one of the easy-up's we had (we were camping overnight) and it served is a beacon for our camp all night long. 

I passed out my TK35 and PD35 as people needed lights during the night and everyone was shocked by them. It was a good night for sure.


----------



## Sgt Lumpy

MiniMag/Terralux:

and

$4 WalMart UV:

Took both, along with my 12" hemostat, out to feed horses. Every time you open a gate or pass a block wall "coin", you have to shine the UV to find Scorpions. If you find one, shine the visible light to be sure you're not reaching through a Black Widow web.

Clobber/squeeze the scorpion with the huge hemostats and then drop it's nearly dead carcass into the nearest Widow Web where she immediately darts to the treat and begins eating.

Scan around the edges of the property for owls (good, they take snakes) and Coyotes (bad they take dogs). Lighting up the Coyotes is pretty useless. They just look at you as if to say "Hey, turn that darn thing off".

Repeat all the above virtually every night during the hot season, which is roughly 364 days out of the year here in Phoenix.


Sgt Lumpy


----------



## Best Flashlight

I used my Fenix TK12 to take the dogs out for a walk. Saw a rabbit and a raccoon too!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD32UE on medium to inspect some electronics for shipping damage.


----------



## walterr839

Used my MBI HF to check the gas level in my 996 RS before going for a brief ride


----------



## Porkfat

I walk through a field from where I park to my house. In order to avoid the little brown gifts critters tend to leave along the way, I used a Streamlight Protac HL to light the way.


----------



## BillSWPA

Found out yesterday that I need bifocals, so I went to an optical store and picked out glasses as well as prescription sunglasses. The saleslady mentioned that trying to locate my pupil so that the transition could be properly located would be a challenge with the sunglasses. I took my Surefire EB1 out, set it for low constant on, and shined it up underneath the lens. This made her job much easier and will therefore probably provide me with a better result.


----------



## weez82

This is kinda embarrassing but whatever. I had to use my Xeno E03 as a nightlight last night so I could sleep. I dont know why but if it's too dark in the room I have a hard time sleeping. I was tossing and turning for about an hour so, I grabbed the Xeno and tail stood it on low mode. Passed out within minutes


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my Defiant 3C LED flashlight to illuminate some unbelievably small printing on an electronic component so I could read it. This was a bit of overkill but it was the closest light I had at the moment.


----------



## Monocrom

I keep a stock 2D incandescent pewter [email protected] above my desk, just in case.

Grabbed it a few minutes ago to shine on the carpeted floor in front of my feet, at my desk. Could have sworn I saw something small and a bit odd near my feet. Turns out I was wrong.


----------



## dajab77

Used my new HDS CRI 120 the other night, spotted eight racoons sitting around,which was quite a site. They scampered up the trees and walls when I put it on max.


----------



## joeinid

That's cool. I like to see the soft glow of a low light bouncing off the ceiling. It works much better than a room light and it's more soothing. 



weez82 said:


> This is kinda embarrassing but whatever. I had to use my Xeno E03 as a nightlight last night so I could sleep. I dont know why but if it's too dark in the room I have a hard time sleeping. I was tossing and turning for about an hour so, I grabbed the Xeno and tail stood it on low mode. Passed out within minutes


----------



## OCD

Something a little less mundane today. Had a fire in the offices at my work yesterday afternoon. Used my HDS 200 clicky to look at the damagae when I got to work before light this morning as the power was off in that part of the building. Later in the day, a co-worker and I were tasked with moving one of our copier/printers from the area where the fire occured so it could be used (it wasn't close enought to the fire to be damaged by heat or water, just covered in soot.) The copier is very large and sections must be removed in order to move it. Out came the HDS agian and I started looking to see what needed to be disconnected. I looked at my co-worker and asked if he wanted a flashlight too. He said "sure". So out came my Lumintop Tool AAA and we proceded disassembling. With two lights, we made quick work of it and got the job done.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my Defiant 3C LED again to look for a couple of tiny phillips screws that I dropped on the floor while disassembling a PAR38 LED lamp. Found 'em, put the lamp back together and it still works.


----------



## kelmo

Last Friday night my Girls (ages 5 and 6), their uncle Bert, and I were walking home from the pizza parlor and it was dark. They said "Daddy, give us a flashlight!" I handed over my Titan and EB1 so they could lead the way. Along the way they figured out the switching and they were flashing away on high. Years from now I will smile as I fondly remember where those character marks came from!


----------



## ScottFree

Used a Fenix TK15 R5 at full power to scare off some kids trying to enter my neighbor's back garden by scaling the back fence. They're on holiday until the end of this week so I keep an eye out.


----------



## Tracker II

For the past, my wife and I have been using an HDS Sytems, high CRI clicky to go out and shine a momma deer and her youngin' bedding down in our backyard. It's really fun to put our shoes and wonder if they will be there or not when we go out. We keep the light low enough not to disturb or blind them, and it doesn't seem to bother them at all as they stay where they are and keep coming back.


----------



## Cataract

kelmo said:


> Last Friday night my Girls (ages 5 and 6), their uncle Bert, and I were walking home from the pizza parlor and it was dark. They said "Daddy, give us a flashlight!" I handed over my Titan and EB1 so they could lead the way. Along the way they figured out the switching and they were flashing away on high. Years from now I will smile as I fondly remember where those character marks came from!



Way to go! Build our community by educating those who will succeed us!



Tracker II said:


> For the past, my wife and I have been using an HDS Sytems, high CRI clicky to go out and shine a momma deer and her youngin' bedding down in our backyard. It's really fun to put our shoes and wonder if they will be there or not when we go out. We keep the light low enough not to disturb or blind them, and it doesn't seem to bother them at all as they stay where they are and keep coming back.



For the past how long??? the suspense is killing me! It really does sound exciting, though. By experience with wildlife, if you don't disturb animals, they'll just keep doing what they're doing and lights only have a small impact on them as light in itself is not a threatl; only actions and proximity are a threat.


On my end, I used my lights at work to find out why a small portable unit wouldn't let itself be opened (turns out I didn`t need a flashlight, as I forgot the external nut that keeps the probe socket attached to the case.) Then used low mode to read some details in my procedure manual as I had to do a test with fluorescent dyes. Not really a good job for the unenlightened


----------



## tech25

I spent the last 2 days in the Poconos, I used my zebralight h51fw and zebralight sc600w both with dc-fix for setting up the tent and for barbecues. my malkoff md2 with m61L (reg xpg) as back up, as I like warm/neutral much better for food and outdoors. My favorite was the H51fw as it was the most floody and I didn't have much of a spot at all distracting me.


----------



## Tracker II

Cataract said:


> For the past how long??? the suspense is killing me!



Oops, sorry about that! For the past WEEK.


----------



## Cataract

Thanks, I was sondering if it had been like a month or so... still an interesting event


----------



## One missed call

Last night, as with most nights before that, I used one of my lights (most often my DDR30) to occasionally light up dark paths I walk/jog on at a park nearby me. 

Coincidentally, during that time it is also being used to put me in a great mood, plaster a big smile on my face and motivates me to exercise! 

I am only 4 months into my light addiction, but the initial thrill EVERYTIME I use my lights continues unabated.


----------



## joeinid

One missed call said:


> Last night, as with most nights before that, I used one of my lights (most often my DDR30) to occasionally light up dark paths I walk/jog on at a park nearby me.
> 
> Coincidentally, during that time it is also being used to put me in a great mood, plaster a big smile on my face and motivates me to exercise!
> 
> *I am only 4 months into my light addiction, but the initial thrill EVERYTIME I use my lights continues unabated.*



That's awesome! I carry a light now everywhere I go and I am surprised how I got along without one. There's fine print on some forms at work and I just whip out my light (HDS EDC-E1s-Hcri today) and I can see. What a great feeling!


----------



## tacticalpineapple

A little off topic, but I'm in the process of relocating for work, and I'm living out of boxes at the moment. For the last week or so I HAVEN'T been carrying my EDC light (Fenix TK 15), and I've needed it EVERY SINGLE TIME I'VE LEFT THE HOUSE!!! I coudn't take it anymore, so I dug it out of my stuff. Boy did I miss this thing. TK 15 is an excellent EDC light for those winter months where you have on extra clothes/jackets w/ larger pockets. Personally, I don't like carrying the Tk 15 in the summer or when I'm down south--it's simply too bulky to carry in my shorts. 

I had a LED Lenser P3 which I REALLY enjoyed carrying until it corroded on me. Coast was pretty cool about accepting it back and replacing it, but I never got around to it because they wanted me to pay for shipping each way. A new P3 was only $15, and that was pretty much the same price as shipping. I thought I would never buy another Coast/LED Lenser product again, until I was in Batteries Plus last week and saw the M1. I was very tempted to buy it, but decided I couldn't trust the manufacturer yet. Anyone have any experience w/ the LED Lenser M1?

Sorry for the rant. 

Ehdios, 

TP


----------



## zeedeegood

zeedeegood said:


> Power outage and grabbed my Fenix E01 in a pouch close by, ready for such an emergency. Epic FAIL, no longer working and I've used it maybe once. After stumbling around in the dark, found the home depot cheapies. Battery in the EO1 was just fine, put multiple fresh ones in and after some sputtering it went out for good. Will have to see how their customer service handles it and if it's even worth while for 12.50. It's just the principle of it.[/QUOT
> 
> Props to Fenix for good customer service, they fixed it and sent it back in a timely manner. Just the cost of a stamp to send.


----------



## Richub

@zeedeegood: First time I hear about an E01 malfunctioning. Nice you got it fixed though. .

Yesterday I helped a neighbor find things in her dark shed with my E05. She was so impressed by it, she ordered one for herself almost on the spot. 

Earlier this week I carried my TK45 with me, and I saw a police officer light up a parking lot with his LedLenser as a reaction to some unfamiliar sounds there, 
Standing a few feet behind him, I fired that TK45 up on turbo above my head and lit up that whole parking lot up at once. I now know what a policeman's jaw sounds like when it hits the concrete, LOL. 
Those sounds? A couple of mating dogs!


----------



## Cataract

Well, now come on, you gotta give us more details on the officer's reaction! He certainly could not have just said thanks and walk away...


----------



## Jakeyb

Used my tain flute tooooo... Ok well there really wasn't any reason, I just felt like playing with it.


----------



## Richub

Cataract said:


> Well, now come on, you gotta give us more details on the officer's reaction! He certainly could not have just said thanks and walk away...



Well, he just uttered a "What the eff...?", looked around to see where this light was coming from, saw my TK45, and dropped his jaw. 
He wasn't too friendly though, being tired after a long shift, so he just went on with his business after this. I couldn't blame him for that. 

A few bystanders got curious though, and asked questions about my light, but there was no real enthusiasm. 
They just wondered how expensive it was and how I could pay so much money on a flashlight and honestly thought I was crazy. 
Well, I didn't tell them about the 20+ more lights at home, and the two more lights (E05 and LD25) in my pockets, 

All this happened a few blocks away from my house, where a fire in a house was discovered and extinguished. Nobody got hurt, luckily, and the house wasn't too badly damaged either.


----------



## Cataract

Richub said:


> Well, he just uttered a "What the eff...?", looked around to see where this light was coming from, saw my TK45, and dropped his jaw.
> He wasn't too friendly though, being tired after a long shift, so he just went on with his business after this. I couldn't blame him for that.
> 
> A few bystanders got curious though, and asked questions about my light, but there was no real enthusiasm.
> They just wondered how expensive it was and how I could pay so much money on a flashlight and honestly thought I was crazy.
> Well, I didn't tell them about the 20+ more lights at home, and the two more lights (E05 and LD25) in my pockets,
> 
> All this happened a few blocks away from my house, where a fire in a house was discovered and extinguished. Nobody got hurt, luckily, and the house wasn't too badly damaged either.



Even that short policeman reaction and by-stander attention (even if tainted with ignorance) is worth hearing about. Sounds like a busy night for the city services. Thanks for expanding on this


----------



## weez82

Well I feel like a dope but I did have a little migraine headache so I can forgive myself. And heres what I did 

I was waiting at the bus stop at 11pm. When I ride the bus at night I like to take my E01 out and flash the drive so he knows Im there but I was having a hard time seeing what was coming because of the migraine. And all the oncoming traffic wasnt helping either. All those bright lights where making my headache worse. I was having such a hard time seeing that I saw what looked to be the bus so I flashed the driver and he didnt slow down, he kept on going. Turns out it was a big tow truck, opps lol. 10 minutes later the bus is coming and I couldnt even tell it was the bus. By that time I was so light sensitive that it was a big blur. Luckily I had my light colored hoody on and he saw me. Got home save and sound 

Also, sorry for the poor write up, still have migraine and dont care too much about grammar


----------



## LGT

At 3am, responded to a car hit utility pole in a town that the electric company I work for covers. Used my Armytek barracuda to insure that all wires on the adjacent poles were still secured, and used my hardhat mounted ZL H 600nw for all of my hands free close-up work. I really enjoy when my lights are used as the tool that I bought them for. BTW, the driver of the car wasn't injured.


----------



## Ishango

Last night my SO and myself went walking by the lake with our dog. Usually my girlfriend has better night adapted vision than I do, especially in the parts which are overgrown. Usually she doesn't want me to use my lights (even on moonmode) to keep her night vision, which to me is not too handy. However our dog is afraid of the dark and barks at everything in the dark. So this time I could use my lights. So I used my 4Sevens Quark 123 on medium to light our way and used my 4Sevens Mini 123 S2 to look around at the diversity of plants. The S2 has a slightly better color rendering in my opinion. I also used my Nitecore MT26 just to try out how powerful it is compared to my Quarks.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Richub said:


> Well, he just uttered a "What the eff...?", looked around to see where this light was coming from, saw my TK45, and dropped his jaw.
> He wasn't too friendly though, being tired after a long shift, so he just went on with his business after this. I couldn't blame him for that.
> 
> A few bystanders got curious though, and asked questions about my light, but there was no real enthusiasm.
> They just wondered how expensive it was and how I could pay so much money on a flashlight and honestly thought I was crazy.
> Well, I didn't tell them about the 20+ more lights at home, and the two more lights (E05 and LD25) in my pockets,
> 
> All this happened a few blocks away from my house, where a fire in a house was discovered and extinguished. Nobody got hurt, luckily, and the house wasn't too badly damaged either.



How do you people get reactions like this? I mean in the city I've shined my pocket rocket 1700 lumen Surefire C2 and nobody seems to even notice or care. And I could see why - 1700 lumens is still a tiny pip of light in any street lighted area. Although I've actually been yelled at from afar at a park, "heYy tuurn that light offf..." 

The TK45 does look futuristic though with those 3 barrels. But I'd be more annoyed if anything if someone surprised me from behind like that and was silhouetting me.


----------



## Richub

I didn't silhouette that cop, I was slightly taller than he was, and raised that TK45 above my head. So all he saw was instant daylight, and only a hint of a shadow of his head near his feet.
And as for those reactions: I usually don't get much response too while using my lights, and posting about not getting any response at all isn't that interesting, so I limit my posts to the interesting comments. 

I used that TK45 again this evening, to light my way cycling through some very dark streets. They are replacing the street lights there, and I hardly could see anything outside the beam of that LD25, so I used my TK45 on high to provide extra light. Having it handheld helped a lot aiming it down/away when I encountered other people on the road to avoid blinding them.

I'm beginning to use my lights more and more at night since I discovered I have the onset of cataracts, this ruins the very good night vision I had until last year...  If I have surgery to fix this in the future, I hope my night vision returns... I miss it.


----------



## Cataract

Yesterday, used my H51fW to shine the kitchen sink. Those abrasive pads can do a number on the finish after a while. The sink is almost scary shiny, now!



Richub said:


> [....]
> I'm beginning to use my lights more and more at night since I discovered I have the onset of cataracts, this ruins the very good night vision I had until last year...  If I have surgery to fix this in the future, I hope my night vision returns... I miss it.



Night vision seems to be more of a brain adaptation; I sometimes have to enter dark rooms; at first I couldn't see squat, but the more I do it and the more I see. Same for coming out of there an be blinded by the light (pun intended); the more I do it and the quicker my eyes adjust. I should start a thread on this when I get a chance rather than talk about that in here... PLZ, ignore me and get back on topic, folks


----------



## STiFTW

Ishango said:


> Last night my SO and myself went walking by the lake with our dog. Usually my girlfriend has better night adapted vision than I do, especially in the parts which are overgrown. Usually she doesn't want me to use my lights (even on moonmode) to keep her night vision, which to me is not too handy. However our dog is afraid of the dark and barks at everything in the dark. So this time I could use my lights. So I used my 4Sevens Quark 123 on medium to light our way and used my 4Sevens Mini 123 S2 to look around at the diversity of plants. The S2 has a slightly better color rendering in my opinion. I also used my Nitecore MT26 just to try out how powerful it is compared to my Quarks.



Get a red filter or better yet a drop in, then you can play with your lights and no complaints about loosing night vision


----------



## glg20

Got up last night to take a wizz. SF Outdoorsman lit the way. Nightlight would be cheaper but I like grabbing a light on the nightstand.


----------



## klmmicro

I have started using my spare ShiningBeam S-Mini to illuminate my room. Battery life is such that I can go almost a week without having to turn my room light on. Saves me a bit of money that would otherwise be giving to a utility company. Been using my C8 and HL-30 for night hiking. Obscenely bright when I need it to be, mellow trail lighting otherwise.


----------



## Lichtinsdunkel

Got my Piko TL Max used a few days ago to remove my drumset from the stage. After the gig we drunk some beer and had fun, and the stage crew had gone. It was absolutely no problem with this tiny big light.


----------



## EZO

Today I was having a set of new tires put on my truck and while I was waiting around I needed to use the restroom (if you could call it that) in the funky garage at the tire place. Well, the lights didn't work in the bathroom at all and there was no way to leave the door open even a crack 'cause it faced the service desk reception area and the waiting room. Once you closed the door it was pitch black in there but I used the Quark MLR2 on my keychain and it lit up the room just fine. When I emerged from the bathroom I saw a couple of the guys who work there look over my way with funny, puzzled expressions on their faces, probably wondering how I found the toilet and sink in the totally dark room so I gave them a quick flash of my light and they all suddenly started grinning. Then I realized they probably got a kick out of watching customers trying to deal with this all day but I was the only guy who had a solution to the problem.

EDC saves the day again!


----------



## Richub

I was at a funeral yesterday, and there were also restrooms without any light... Shame on that funeral home owner! When I told him about this, he just shrugged and told me the maintenance guy was sick.
My E05 got used several times as a restroom light.

I also had to use my TK45 as a bike light last Thursday: The batteries in my LD25 which I normally use as a headlight were depleted... Shame on me for not charging them in time. :fail:

As for that ruined night vision: Cataracts do hinder night vision. Even when simply looking at the clear night sky, I notice far less stars than I remember seeing in the past. Every light source I see now has a fuzzy grey halo around it which can be pretty annoying when it's a bright light source.


----------



## LSX

A bit odd but I used my M10 Maverick to see the back of my computer to plug an eSATA cable in :lolsign:​


----------



## Ishango

We went walking around the lake again last night after dark (this time the whole 1,5 hours walk). I constantly used my HDS Clicky on medium mode and it performed great. The beam is still one of the best I've ever seen and the tint is simply great. I used the burst mode to light the road or open fields a bit further. I used my Olight M21X once to light up the fields a bit better to see some landmarks further away to determine my position.


----------



## ericjohn

I use a flashlight everyday several times a day (usually for the same purposes each time.) Yesterday, however, I used it for a more unusual purpose: The day before; my dad asked me to close all of the shudders on his windows in preparation for Karen. So I got up early yesterday and grabbed my newly purchased, NOS, Garrity i600G. I had it with me because I didn't realize the sun was up yet. So I am walking around the house closing the shudders and discover a wasp nest. Thankfully it was in the early morning and these type of creatures are not aggressive at that said time. I walked into the utility room and fetched the can of Raid Wasp and Hornet Killer. I sprayed them and watched them die, then smashed the nest. I had several more sets of shudders to close, so I would take my flashlight shine between the bricks and the shudders then spray if needed. I pretended that I was on a S.W.A.T. team or in the military preforming an urban combat raid. There were several other nests and I ended up killing approximately 40-50 wasps. 

Now I have my arsenal of flashlights scanners and radios ready for Karen in case she comes here. As of now she is a D- tropical storm. (In other words she is barely passing the criteria to be a tropical storm, since her maximum sustained winds are 40 MPH and the minimum for a T.S. is 39 MPH.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

My thoughts are with you as you ride out this storm.


----------



## rlmono

Lichtinsdunkel said:


> Got my Piko TL Max used a few days ago to remove my drumset from the stage. After the gig we drunk some beer and had fun, and the stage crew had gone. It was absolutely no problem with this tiny big light.




Cool man, im the Lighting Director at a concert venue in chicago. I just got the 4sevens Quark Pro Burst and i love it. Used it to do some work on the stage tonight.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my Trustfire SSC P7 in the back yard when I saw a small animal cross the driveway as I pulled in. I didn't find the animal (probably a large cat) but it was good to see how this light performs for this use.


----------



## Cerealand

Using a M361 malkoff in a MD2 on medium mode as a table lamp.


----------



## mhpreston

Sheesh - all these exciting stories about tropical storms, wasps and drum kits. I used my little Olight keychain torch to navigate across a pub car park.


----------



## STiFTW

Richub said:


> I also had to use my TK45 as a bike light last Thursday:



How do you attach your TK on the bike, I am looking for new options for mounting my large lights to my bikes.


----------



## Richub

STiFTW said:


> How do you attach your TK on the bike, I am looking for new options for mounting my large lights to my bikes.



I don't. Usually I use my LD25 with the AF02 flashlight mount, but that day the batteries in that LD25 died on me within a minute.
I then used my TK45 on medium in my hand as a bike-light. The only mounts I know of that are big & strong enough to hold a TK45 are custom made.


----------



## Sammy_boy

Used my Maratac AA on high to inspect the engine bays of both an 8-year old Nissan Micra I'm buying off my sister in law (it was clear of any nasty leaks) and a 2 year old Nissan Note my wife's hopefully buying. That looked like new, as expected! The light provided ample illumination in the darker corners of the engine bay despite bright sunlight.


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattaus

Ripping our old kitchen out. Had to see the mess under the sink...


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Richub said:


> I didn't silhouette that cop, I was slightly taller than he was, and raised that TK45 above my head. So all he saw was instant daylight, and only a hint of a shadow of his head near his feet.
> And as for those reactions: I usually don't get much response too while using my lights, and posting about not getting any response at all isn't that interesting, so I limit my posts to the interesting comments.
> 
> I used that TK45 again this evening, to light my way cycling through some very dark streets. They are replacing the street lights there, and I hardly could see anything outside the beam of that LD25, so I used my TK45 on high to provide extra light. Having it handheld helped a lot aiming it down/away when I encountered other people on the road to avoid blinding them.
> 
> I'm beginning to use my lights more and more at night since I discovered I have the onset of cataracts, this ruins the very good night vision I had until last year...  If I have surgery to fix this in the future, I hope my night vision returns... I miss it.



:thumbsup: Yeah man. I get you. I remember reading some of these classic "flashlight moment" stories and wondered about similar reactions people where getting - instead, with 200 lumens of light. 

Edit: Like this example 

"...out came over 300lumens of light from my side of the canal



Not only were the boat and the canal lit up like daytime, but the trees around it for someway, the whole section of the bank on the other side of the river and a couple of houses on the street behind it were lit up like a police searchlight



"

^^^ 300 lumens is like daytime? LoLz. Embellishing much?


----------



## LonghornTech

I used my Nuwai Q3 to study while my roommate was sleeping.


----------



## FourBin Labs

Light on our microfiche at work died and a customer came in wanting parts for an old machine.

I Pulled out my L2P fitted with the CRE XM-L2 3000K and put it in the machine.
It was a very tight fit as the tail of the light was hitting up against the cooling fan of the unit so the light did not shine straight ahead like it should have, but enough light still got through were we could use the machine.

I may rethink getting a single 123 cell light now, because probably less than 20% of the light actually went were it should have because of the angle, but it still got the job done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

LonghornTech said:


> I used my Nuwai Q3 to study while my roommate was sleeping.



:welcome:

You rarely hear about the classics anymore on CPF.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Monocrom said:


> :welcome:
> 
> You rarely hear about the classics anymore on CPF.



A classic indeed! That was my first quality flashlight and it packs quite a punch for it's size.


----------



## fb2

Photon keychain light approaching an unlit front door at an unfamiliar house.


----------



## whill44

LonghornTech said:


> I used my Nuwai Q3 to study while my roommate was sleeping.



The first time I read that I saw studying your roommate while they were sleeping. To much late night tv I guess.:tired:


----------



## tam17

As usual, I've been strobing the tarmac last evening. Went with a kid for an evening walk and used my Nitecore EC2 to make sure we're being noticed at badly lit local pedestrian crossings. For some reason drivers usually slow down and pay attention when they notice the random strobe (hint: police here uses random blue strobes on their vehicles!), but still you can't be absolutely sure...

Cheers


----------



## Ishango

Again we went for a walk around the lake last night (good to walk a lot again) and this time my girlfriend used my Nitecore MT1A on low. I used my Quark Mini AA on moonmode (and sometimes on higher modes to see more detail). In one of the large open fields around the lake I tested my Armytek Predator V2 XP-G2 to see it's actual range for once and it is quite impressive (better than the Olight M21X I tested there last time). Funny thing was when we left the house my girlfriend asked me if I brought a light with me, to which I could only reply "Do you really need to ask?" :twothumbs It practically never happens that I leave the house without a light on me, especially when I know in advance I will be walking in a very dark area.


----------



## turkeylord

Richub said:


> I was at a funeral yesterday, and there were also restrooms without any light... Shame on that funeral home owner! When I told him about this, he just shrugged and told me the maintenance guy was sick.
> My E05 got used several times as a restroom light.


As the son of a funeral director.... that's ridiculous. :thumbsdow That's the last thing people need to be talking/worrying about at a funeral.


A friend and I used my SolarForce L2M (XML 3-mode) and my H600w MK II to replace some intake parts on his car last Sunday. Mdid we drop a lot of stuff down in the engine bay. :laughing:


----------



## eff

Had to replace a cartridge inside a sink faucet. One of the screws was deep inside the faucet and I couldn't see it. I had to use my SC51 on a headband to complete the task


----------



## blah9

I've started going on some nighttime walks with my Fenix TK75 (PD32UE and LD01 as backup on my belt) now that the sun is going down earlier around here. I can't believe I waited so long to walk around a nearby college campus. There are some nice large fields beside the paths, and they get really dark as they approach the treeline. It's been great fun to let the TK75 stretch its legs and spot some deer along the edge of the woods.


----------



## mhpreston

May sound odd, but I used my Zebralight SC52 in the Imperial War Museum, London. Fascinating exhibits spoiled by very poor lighting.


----------



## blackbalsam

Macs copper edc to unlock combination lock


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD32UE on medium to manuever around an unfamiliar basement in a commercial facility.


----------



## iapyx

In a couple of months it will be seven years that I have been on this forum and never had an exciting story to share with you flashlight wise. But something weird happened: 

it happened a few days ago. Wednesday morning, very early. Around 02:30 AM I was woken up by my neighbour walking like an elephant so loud. I was very sleepy and could not judge yet what the exact sound was and where it came from. How weird, my neighbour never makes such a loud noise. I hardly ever hear him. Then I started realizing what sound I heard: it was clearly from the grit or pebbles on the roof. Here in NL it is being used as a layer on roofs to protect the bitumen (top layer). I thought: what the .... is that? At this time my wife appeared to have woken up too. We heard it both clearly now. Two or three times someone walked over our roof. Our house has four floors and all are ours and the house is part of a block. Ours is at a corner of the block. So.... I opened the window to try if I could see anyone on the roof. I could clearly see two silhouettes on the roof of my neighbour. Could those two be my neighbour with a construction worker discussing something? Then I realised again what time it was: almost 3 AM. So I grabbed my brightest flashlight which happens to be an 800 lumen Surefire UB3T. I went up one floor to the attics. Adrenaline everywhere. Let me explain first: the block where we live has two corner houses at the ends. Ours at one corner an another about 50 meters away at the other corner. In between is a big flat roof. The two corner houses have an extra floor being the attics with pitched roofs. So I opened the only tiny window in our pitched roof giving acces to the flat roofs. As silently as I could. To oversee the flat roofs I had to look at the right. I hear voices, but not as close as I first saw them. I see some guys near the other corner of the block. And now I press on my flashlight giving a sea of light and next I see four guys of which two are sitting on top of the roof some 50 meters from me and two of them standing on the roof next to them. They clearly react like: busted. I keep shining. Obviously not my neighbour. I keep blinding them. Two of them sitting on the top decide to come down. The other two hesitate but after one or two minutes decide to come my way. I don't know what to expect, but don't trust them so I shout at them: what the heck they were doing on my roof. Well, it's also our roof one of them says. I reply: well no, not where you were standing a while ago. Then they want to come and explain and ask me to turn of the light as they cannot see anything. Well, that is exactly my intention I tell them. And I tell them to shut up and leave the roof immediately esp. at this time of the night. One of them apologizes although I don't think he realised the situation. Due to too much alcohol or something alike. The next two hours I could not sleep. Too much adrenaline. Next morning I sms my neighbour what happened and he immediately calls me back. It appears he had heard them too and had called the police. The roof walkers were caught. They rented a room in the other corner house and went roof exploring. According to my neighbour they were trying to break in somewhere. Probably just for fun. Luckily i caught them. The four guys have been told that they are no longer welcome and have been instructed that they will have to take their things and that they will have to leave the house by next Monday (14th of October2013). All the neighbours now want a flashlight like mine  Until I tell them what it costs hehe


----------



## kj2

iapyx said:


> All the neighbours now want a flashlight like mine


:twothumbs


----------



## jamesmtl514

Hahaha, good story. I've roof explored also, if someone shined me, i would answer back with double or more lumens!


----------



## Monocrom

Good job protecting your neighbors.


----------



## Cataract

Great story and good job!

All I used one of my flashlights and a UV tube/flashlight combo for today (hey, who on here has only one light???) was to help do some repairs on my car:

I have (hopefully had) 2 very small pebble impact points on my windshield (upper left from driver's view point), one of them having slightly cracked the outer layer. I got this windshield repair kit from the auto shop, so I used my main car flashlight to help seeing if the seal was good and if the resin was really bubble-free during the process. The resin is UV cured from sunrays, but I also used a hand-held UV/flashlight combo for a few minutes after the cure time to make sure it was really cured as the sun was closing in on the horizon fast as I was finishing. I can tell the repair is not 100% perfect (they don't guarantee it will be anyways) but I'm hoping I will have saved 40 to 60$ if it is sufficient. Winter will prove me right or wrong...


----------



## RWeis

TN31 - walk the dog on low (level 1), check out the owl on the street light post with level 3, dog heard an armadillo checked on level 4, midnight snack tail stand level 1.


----------



## Cataract

RWeis said:


> TN31 - walk the dog on low (level 1), check out the owl on the street light post with level 3, dog heard an armadillo checked on level 4, midnight snack tail stand level 1.



Sounds like the average night to me  (I don't even have a dog...)


----------



## FourBin Labs

Well, this was actually yesterday. But I'm in the middle of a 30 hour work weekend so My schedule if over this Sat/Sun. I guess it's technically still Saturday in California.


I used my 90 CRI Cree EDC light to help identify apples while unloading our van at market. This pic was taken after I was done sorting and it was a bit lighter out.
Having a HCRI light is great for things like this when you have to compare and sort over a dozen varieties of apples that can look very similar.


----------



## Ishango

iapyx said:


> In a couple of months it will be seven years that I have been on this forum and never had an exciting story to share with you flashlight wise. But something weird happened: <snip>



Great story! Nice to have checked it out, but remember to be safe at all times. You must have blinded them pretty well. Good thing your neighbour called the cops on them too (probably you should have done that too) :twothumbs Now get your neighbours a decent flashlight and next time you can blind them from multiple sides.

Much more boring I used the red light mode on my Nitecore SRT3 several times to check on my nephew while I was babysitting.


----------



## iapyx

I agree that I should have called the police too. 
Another thing I learned about the UI of my flashlight: I have always preferred a clicky over a twisty. My UB3T is a twisty. By pressing the tailcap fully the light goes on max, but after two minutes my thumb started getting tired. I had to release the switch for a second, twist the tailcap to turn the light on constantly and then turn the selector ring to max. It was a bit clumsy. As if I was intimidated by the guys. Now a clicky would not have solved this issue, but at least the light would have stayed on. I cannot remember turning the selector ring, but I must have done that intuitively. For those who don't know the UB3T: max is on the almost outer right with only one clickleft: the strobe on the utmost right. I must have selected max over strobe intuitively. Or maybe I preselected max in advance. I simply cannot remember.


----------



## Richub

Living in the same country as iapyx, I also used a powerful light to light up strange noises/people behind the house on several occasions. Having an 800 lumen 'searchlight' (in my case: TK35, TK41 or TK45) sure helps to get unwanted visitors to leave as fast as they can. Or to illuminate a couple of fighting tomcats on a roof, breaking up their fight.

My most recent flashlight use was using my HL21 headlamp in a dark shed, replacing a tire on my bicycle. It even got my neighbor to curse at me: I looked up at him after he greeted me, shining that HL21 right in his night-adapted eyes... Oops.


----------



## ericjohn

I used a Mini Maglite AAA incandescent with the Maglite 2 AA Xenon bulb to re-route the connection between my TV and Roku box. I also used it to connect that same TV to an amplified set of rabbit ears. I did not have much reception from the over the air TV signals but the Roku box brings hours of entertainment every day. I decided to give the AAA Mini Maglite incandescent one more chance, so I ordered one on ebay. Of course, the output of the stock (vacuum) bulb is a pee poor 9 lumens, but is well focused. I also decided to give it one more go by placing a 2 AA bulb in a 2 AAA host. It is significantly brighter, but not as focused (though still pretty good for a Mini Maglite. NOW does doing that said "modification" damage the siwtch mechanism of that flashlight or should it be all right? If there is no damage; I could definitely see this light in my edc rotation. Someone please answer.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I doubt that a slightly higher wattage bulb is going to make a difference to the switch.


----------



## Monocrom

iapyx said:


> I agree that I should have called the police too.
> Another thing I learned about the UI of my flashlight: I have always preferred a clicky over a twisty. My UB3T is a twisty. By pressing the tailcap fully the light goes on max, but after two minutes my thumb started getting tired. I had to relieve the switch for a second, twist the tailcap to turn the light on constantly and then turn the selector ring to max. It was a bit clumsy. As if I was intimidated by the guys. Now a clicky would not have solved this issue, but at least the light would have stayed on. I cannot remember turning the selector ring, but I must have done that intuitively. For those who don't know the UB3T: max is on the almost outer right with only one clickleft: the strobe on the utmost right. I must have selected max over strobe intuitively. Or maybe I preselected max in advance. I simply cannot remember.



The UI is like that for a reason. Imagine clicking the light several times through various output levels to get to the highest one when you need it right away. Or, possibly, having the clicky switch burn out because it can't handle that much output for a sustained amount of time.


----------



## Monocrom

ericjohn said:


> I used a Mini Maglite AAA incandescent with the Maglite 2 AA Xenon bulb to re-route the connection between my TV and Roku box. I also used it to connect that same TV to an amplified set of rabbit ears. I did not have much reception from the over the air TV signals but the Roku box brings hours of entertainment every day. I decided to give the AAA Mini Maglite incandescent one more chance, so I ordered one on ebay. Of course, the output of the stock (vacuum) bulb is a pee poor 9 lumens, but is well focused. I also decided to give it one more go by placing a 2 AA bulb in a 2 AAA host. It is significantly brighter, but not as focused (though still pretty good for a Mini Maglite. NOW does doing that said "modification" damage the siwtch mechanism of that flashlight or should it be all right? If there is no damage; I could definitely see this light in my edc rotation. Someone please answer.



9 lumens?? That seems a bit high if it's the stock bulb for the 2AAA Mini-Mag. Not sure who it was a few years back who was able to measure the actual output on their 2AAA model. But I recall it was a paltry 1 lumen of actual output.


----------



## ericjohn

PhotonWrangler said:


> I doubt that a slightly higher wattage bulb is going to make a difference to the switch.




That is good to know. I always thought doing this would cause pre mature oxidation on the switch contacts.


----------



## erknjerk

I blinded my brother in-law while watching football.


----------



## ericjohn

Monocrom said:


> 9 lumens?? That seems a bit high if it's the stock bulb for the 2AAA Mini-Mag. Not sure who it was a few years back who was able to measure the actual output on their 2AAA model. But I recall it was a paltry 1 lumen of actual output.



According to the ANSI Data stated on the packaging, the AAA Mini Maglite gives off 9 lumens. It is probably the same scenario as with the 2 AA Mini Maglite that it will only be that bright for a few minutes. What is worse is that the AAA model uses vacuum bulbs which get horribly dimmer with age and use. So not only do the batteries run down quickly, but the bulb also gets dimmer with use. I noticed however that the 2 AAA bulbs are focused much better. In the celing bounce test; it makes a nice fish-eye spot when focused to spot light.

The original Solitaire gives off 2 lumens, according to its ANSI data and I find it significantly dimmer than the 2 AAA Mini Maglite and both are with stock bulbs.


----------



## ericjohn

FourBin Labs said:


> Well, this was actually yesterday. But I'm in the middle of a 30 hour work weekend so My schedule if over this Sat/Sun. I guess it's technically still Saturday in California.
> 
> 
> I used my 90 CRI Cree EDC light to help identify apples while unloading our van at market. This pic was taken after I was done sorting and it was a bit lighter out.
> Having a HCRI light is great for things like this when you have to compare and sort over a dozen varieties of apples that can look very similar.



That somewhat reminds me of the Pacific Fruit Express train.


----------



## zespectre

I read a bunch of those tiny little serial numbers they print on electronics [Princeton Tec EOS], detail cleaned my car [Sunwayman D40A], and took the dog for a walk [Sunwayman D40A].


----------



## blackbalsam

Used a zebralight sc80n to check out a 1977 Toyota land cruiser on a car lot.


----------



## ericjohn

blackbalsam said:


> Used a zebralight sc80n to check out a 1977 Toyota land cruiser on a car lot.



There was someone who lived down the road from me who had a 196x Land Cruiser parked under his carport. I will be honest when I say that for years I coveted it, but never approached him to sell it to me. I don't know what he eventually did with it.


----------



## Roger Sully

Went to the range/quarry last night with a buddy doing one of his SWAT courses. He wanted me to come in to show the class a few of the lights I have. It got ridiculously dark at the quarry and at about 25 yards they were having trouble actually lighting the targets with their weapon lights. At this point the instructor started talking about the importance of good lighting...They had mostly incans and a few hardware store LEDs :shakehead ...This is where I started out with a Crelant P30, Olight M22 Warrior, EagleTac G25C2. They were really impressed with the brightness, throw and run times of the LEDs
I then proceeded to break out the TM26, EagleTac MX25L2 and I saved the Olight X6 for last. They just about lost their minds!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Nothing very exciting here, but I used my PD32UE on low to inspect some connections on a GPS reference clock.


----------



## Alumenum

I used my eagtac d25c xm-l2 to recover a lost car from under the couch. My son also helped with his spark Sk3. After that we played who's is brighter.


----------



## PANGES

Nearly blinded myself with my D25C XML2 when i used it on hi to check the mail and accidentally shined it directly into my white mailbox. 

Pro tip: Never put a 16340 in an EagleTac D25C XML-2 and shine it on high at a reflective surface. I was seeing spots for a while after that.


----------



## ven

Not just today but most days i got them out for my 3yr old lad to play with and took a few pics for on here  

Down side my misses spotted a few new additions i had kept quiet so a little :tsk:


----------



## phosphor

I illuminated the lock on the front door this evening to insert my key. Honestly, this is a typical example of the extent of my lighting adventures.....mundane and routine.


----------



## Cataract

phosphor said:


> I illuminated the lock on the front door this evening to insert my key. Honestly, this is a typical example of the extent of my lighting adventures.....mundane and routine.



There is no such thing as a mundane and routine flashaholic adventure... you're a flashaholic and having a flashlight on you helped you in your day, therefore you lived a genuine flashaholic adventure, period! Just take the credit you deserve for your precious EDC habit


----------



## buds224

HP25 to do maintenance on a bike. Nothing like hands free!


----------



## radioactive_man

Doesn't count as today, but still: I kept my Surefire LX2 handy at all times during the last two weeks on a trip to Seattle, WA and New York City, 'cause you never know when you need to light something or someone up. The Surefire and a S&W OC spray gave me great peace of mind in a country where a LOT of people seem to be living on the street (just an observation, no offense intended to anyone).

Today: I used my LX2 to check my car for dropped toys and other stuff that comes with having children in the car


----------



## Cataract

Was updating my phone and had to download a flashlight app (second flashlight app I get on this phone.) Of course, as any new flashlight, it needed testing. Used it to go close the blinds in the bedroom and turn off the Wi-Fi on my router under the desk.

Other than that I used my L2D to get rid of old stuff in the cupboards. 2 and a half medium-sized garbage bags of old stuff, one was mostly cans!


----------



## SuLyMaN

Use of quark x aa2 tactical on turbo to have a good view under bed and clean all those collecting dust with vacuum cleaner. You need a high output beam to see where they are nested.


----------



## turkeylord

Used my H600w MK II to take a look under my car while it was up on the lift at the dealer. The mechanic was using a Streamlight Sylus Pro.


----------



## ven

My lad has lost one of his flashlights,AA maglite so daft as it sounds i find it easier looking in the dark with a flashlight.Out come the ea4,my lad with his head torch and the search began............these AA maglites are very good at somethings,one of which is hiding..........still not found.


----------



## Ishango

My father just walked in to borrow a light to check for moist under the floor boards. He asked me, since I own a *few* lights.  First one he wanted to grab was my Olight S80 Baton, which is in lockout mode, first mode set to turbo (so my daughter can't play with it just like that, but I can use it quickly for the bump in the night investigation). 

I told him he'd better grab the Fenix E21 beside it and he thought, after switching it on, that was very bright. Interested he asked me what the difference was. So I showed him the power of the S80 and he was quite a bit amazed by the difference. He also said that it was a bit too much for his intended purpose (I didn't show him the low mode of either light).


----------



## hazzyy

I used my Xtar D26 to post a new video to youtube and this site. Hopefully it will approved by the mods on this site and be posted soon. It's regarding an issue with the D26 switch.


----------



## SuLyMaN

Used quark on medium to inspect my kid's ears. Went to the seaside today and was quite windy. On the way back he complained about paining ears.

Verification with flashlight in his drums showed me one ear had collected some sea water and sand (left ear). Promptly went to hospital to get that cleaned. He is fine now


----------



## novice

Used my P2D yesterday to find the light switch someone in a bathroom with no windows had turned off. Used it last night to have it swinging in my hand when I crossed a busy avenue, even though there is a blinking-light crossing. There was a student killed crossing that street at night a number of years ago. I always try to have that light on and swinging in my hand when I cross streets at night.


----------



## pyro1son

Last night used my custom Maglites to light up the football for the Scouts!


----------



## Ishango

Last night one of my family members thought she heard a noise downstairs after we all went to bed. I used my Surefire 6PX Pro on high to check the house and garden. Of course I didn't find anything. My newly arrived Surefire E1B did what it was made for, it functioned as my backup


----------



## ven

Working in the maintenance team in work on the machine cartoner(makes boxes for tea bags) i was under it with my trusty lenser t7,checking drive belts and pulleys.


----------



## Cataract

Photon freedom red to do some stuff in a dark room... as I do every 3 months or so and Quark123 to see inside the equipment while I was fixing it outside the dark room (boring job :devil


----------



## Ishango

Tonight the power went down and everything went off. Within a second I had my EDC light of the day in my hand, the Foursevens QPA, and switched it on to high. My family members were still wondering what happened when I came down the stairs. It turned out the circuit breaker went off. Probably due to the light in the shed short circuiting. So we turned that light off and then switched on the circuit breaker again. Problem was quickly solved. I don't think my other family members would have found their lights as quick as I do.


----------



## ven

Used my ea4 to charge the bats.............maybe not what your expecting.And there is a good few of them too......





:laughing:


----------



## FourBin Labs

Used my EDC solarforce with 3000k XM-L2 dropin to change the wheel on our trailer after a blowout on I-94 this morning at 4am. One of those times I was really really glad to have a decent light on me.

This is all that remains of the rim:


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Far more humble than that..I used my Preon 2 Ti to check the washing machine,and make sure I hadn't left any laundry in it.



(This was on Saturday morning,Oct.26,2013.)


----------



## Ishango

Last night I went walking the dogs along with my SO. We walked along an unlit road (outside town, but still with a lot of houses besides the road) and used my Foursevens QPA on medium and my Surefire E1B on low to both see where we were walking and to show drivers that we were walking there. 

One driver fairly far away turned on his high beams (actually illegal here, due to the houses) which blinded us. I flashed my E1B on high in his direction and he turned them down, message received, I thought. So I dialed the E1B back as well. Then a few seconds later he decided to blind us again with his high beams. I quickly switched back up to high and this time aimed at his car directly (he was about 400 meters away by then so it was relatively safe). He decided to switch his high beams off again. This time he didn't try it again, but clearly he didn't understand that he was being rude by blinding us. The road is perfectly visible with the normal head lights BTW.


----------



## Sammy_boy

Walked the dogs, forgot the clocks in the UK went back last night so was getting rather dark - used my Klarus P1A on low then high as the darkness got deeper. 

We took our friends 9 year old daughter with us, who appropriated the Klarus to look for pine cones! Forgot to change it back to low from high but she seemed to love it, waving it all over the place! She had been out with us before and wanted the 'crazy flashing torch' I had before (one with a strobe mode, not the Klarus which doesn't have one). Think I've started a flashlight craze with her, might get her a light for Xmas.... Just not one with a strobe mode!


----------



## Razzle

Used my PD35 (not on strobe, really!) to look deep in my Great Dane's ear after a hike. She had one of those stickery cat tail kinda thingies in there that was driving her nuts. I was able to clearly see and remove it!

Saved an expensive trip to the vet, easily paid for the PD35, the EA4 and half the TK75 I bought last week!


----------



## Cataract

I brought home an old UPS the guys were going to throw away at work without even consulting me and my title is "Technology expert" ... go figure. Works out well for me, though. Anyhoo, turns out the batteries are so old they leaked, so I used my H52d to figure how to open it and clean the insides.I'll get new batteries after I move and use that one for the home theater  (already recuperated one they also were going to throw away for the computer station a while ago :devil 

Friday: had to leave the car at the garage so they could work on it early Saturday. I gave them the key and went back later to leave the car (I always carry a spare car key since 2=1=none). It was night already at this time of year. To save some time on the walk home I cut through a big park and used the V11R HCRI to see where I was stepping. The variable ring was great to find just the perfect output and not freak people out as houses can be seen from most of the park. It came in handy again on a short length of street where there is absolutely not lights at all. Feels great to see how cars keep a really good safe distance when they see a flashlight bobbing


----------



## harrycolez

Used my E05 to check my fluids in my car and my v11r to look under the couch for $10. The money just disappeared but my fluids look good.


----------



## Ruislip

OK, looks like I'm getting a serious attack of this addiction - though fighting it. This morning was out before sunrise checking for storm damage, plus frequent checks on the barometer. Using my favourite light at the moment, an Inova X1 25 lumens [v4]. It's not a very poweful light, but I just like the strength of the build and the weight in my hand, also the good even central spot plus a useful peripheral illumination. When I'm using it it justs makes me feel more confident about the situation - strange when I have more poweful lights...?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

PD32UE on medium, searching for some cables in a warehouse.


----------



## Burgess

Tonight i was walking with my 2 Cats.

Totally Dark, secluded rural area.
My 47's Quark 2xAA tactical (Neutral white), on Sanyo Eneloops.

Set up as: Head Loose = Low (not moon-mode)
Head Tight = Medium 
These two settings serve me Very Well !

I use Low Mode almost entirely, so my night-vision stays quite effective.
Really amazing how useful a few Lumens can be, for my 60-year-old eyes.

Only time i switch to Medium mode, is if / when it's REALLY NEEDED . . . .

As it was tonight, when i noticed a nearby, slow-walking

** S K U N K * !*


Glad i wasn't any CLOSER ! 


One cat was quite curious about this strange animal,
and began approaching it, for a better look.

Thankfully, she wisely changed her mind !


----------



## GrizzlyAdams

Used my malkoff m31n with 2 AA's to look at my other flashlights on a shelf


----------



## scarfinger68

I turned out all the lights in the bathroom at work. Tail-stood my Quark Pro QP2L-X with Burst Mode on low (5 lumens) and took care of business.


----------



## dajab77

scarfinger68 said:


> I turned out all the lights in the bathroom at work. Tail-stood my Quark Pro QP2L-X with Burst Mode on low (5 lumens) and took care of business.


And I thought I was the only one that did that.
Used my HDS HCRI to see a lot of spider eyes the other night with my 10 yr old.


----------



## Cataract

dajab77 said:


> And I thought I was the only one that did that.
> [...]



I do that whenever I receive a new light at work.

I only used mine to look for a thing or two in the closet today and take out the trash; daily stuff...


----------



## regulation

I've been keeping the light in my bathroom broken for quite a while, so that I could use my TK21 with the diffuser.


----------



## T45

Used my newly acquired Nitecore SR3 to navigate from the bedroom to the front door. Why Nitecore ever stopped making this light is beyond me.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Carried a Z3 with a M91W and an HDS clicky while doing the trick or treat rounds with the kid!


----------



## Razzle

I used my brand new (today!) Zebra SC52 to find a place in the dark corner of my closet for my week old TK75, PD35, EA4 and E1B, as they won't be needed, any more.

This little SC52 is simply AMAZING with a new 14500 in it!! I think I'm in love.


----------



## Ryp

Well the power just went out for a few minutes, but my trusty Preon P2 sufficiently illuminated the house + when I checked the locks. It's my only light and cannot tailstand but I was just happy to use it.


----------



## yearnslow

I used a LX2 whilst cleaning out a 75,000 litre underground water tank.


----------



## ven

I could lie and say i was shinning my flashlight in the eyes of killer bats ,1000lm in their eyes whilst ascending a mountain face...........or be honest and say i used it to try and find the vacuum filter in the outside bin thats been lost,also to no avail:duh2:


----------



## mhpreston

My trusty SC52 on the streets of Blantyre, Malawi. Only a few streetlights and most of the covers for the drains are missing - lethal if you don't watch very carefully at night!


----------



## Razzle

mhpreston said:


> My trusty SC52 on the streets of Blantyre, Malawi. Only a few streetlights and most of the covers for the drains are missing - lethal if you don't watch very carefully at night!



Trusty is key.

This is the best little light, ever, and one of the finest purchases I've ever made.....SC52.


----------



## T45

A friend heat treated my Foursevens Titanium Mini AA today!:rock:


----------



## blah9

I was helping someone move today and used my Fenix PD32UE to light up a table I had to disassemble in order to get it to fit through a door. It was a fun day but very exhausting!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

While I was at HD looking at their Defiant flashlight, there was a gentleman who had just picked one up for himself and he recommended it to me. We wound up chatting about flashlights and lumens for a bit, so I pulled out my PD32UE and showed him what it can do in turbo mode. He seemed impressed. I think he's a potential flashaholic.


----------



## RetroTechie

Yesterday, spotted a mosquito flying through the kitchen. Quickly got out my flashlight, switched it in high mode to keep a 'searchlight' on the bug while in flight, and then zapped it with an electric fly squatter. Only seconds between first spotting, and toasting the bugger! :devil:


----------



## AbbyY

Yesterday night I walked in a wild terrain nearby, totally darkness, for testing my new SR96 Intimidator vs RC40. Each of them are amazing torches in their sense of use.


----------



## Sammy_boy

I work as a psychiatric nurse on a dementia ward, and got a call from a female adult age ward on the same site that one of their patients had climbed onto the roof then disappeared. They wanted someone to help them look for her so I volunteered. The only light I had on me was my rather battered Romisen RC-G2, but it helped me when looking in hedge-filled extremities of the site. Could've done with something more powerful but it pierced the dark very well, might EDC something a bit more powerful at work in the future. 

We didn't find her, despite 2 police cars and a van being present too. In the end the police helicopter, a fire engine and ambulance ended up there too! Didn't hear if they found her or not, will find out tomorrow. 

Apparently she'd clambered onto the roof via a barbecue that someone should've moved away previously, I think they'll be in trouble tomorrow!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom

Sammy_boy said:


> ... Apparently she'd clambered onto the roof via a barbecue that someone should've moved away previously, I think they'll be in trouble tomorrow!



A mentally ill patient on the loose who might hurt herself or others? ... Oh yeah, someone's getting fired over that.


----------



## scarfinger68

Sammy_boy said:


> I work as a psychiatric nurse on a dementia ward, and got a call from a female adult age ward on the same site that one of their patients had climbed onto the roof then disappeared. They wanted someone to help them look for her so I volunteered. The only light I had on me was my rather battered Romisen RC-G2, but it helped me when looking in hedge-filled extremities of the site. Could've done with something more powerful but it pierced the dark very well, might EDC something a bit more powerful at work in the future.
> 
> We didn't find her, despite 2 police cars and a van being present too. In the end the police helicopter, a fire engine and ambulance ended up there too! Didn't hear if they found her or not, will find out tomorrow.
> 
> Apparently she'd clambered onto the roof via a barbecue that someone should've moved away previously, I think they'll be in trouble tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I work in healthcare and carry a Quark pro QP2L with burst. Never had to use it in a healthcare setting. But I still carrying it every day


----------



## Sammy_boy

Didn't hear anything about it today, presumably she was found again just not sure where. 

I'm now carrying my Nitecore EC1 at work (with a Thrunite T10 as backup) just in case. Not needed to use my light today, apart from lighting my way when I went off the grounds for a fag break!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperTurbo

check air compressors


----------



## AMD64Blondie

I use my Black Diamond Storm headlight most every morning,on my walk to work.

So nice to have a hands-free light.(Then I can concentrate on where I'm walking,rather than holding a regular flashlight.)


----------



## fredted40x

Used my iPhone light to find my M20 warrior which I used to find my D25c. 
Everything gets 'tidied' in our house so your can't find anything.


----------



## FourBin Labs

Tail Stood my Klarus ST11 & Solarforce with 90+ CRI Nailbender drop-in, both set to high. This was to help get some extra light on a couple objects I was putting on eBay while taking pictures.


----------



## harrycolez

Used my V11R to check my carpet for a screw that fell out of my sunglasses. Found it.


----------



## climberkid

Last night my wife took an unsuspecting picture of me...







Using my McGizmo Haiku high cri. Problem was that the hotspot was still quite a bit of light. So when I got home I ordered a high cri mule...


----------



## Cinder

Blackout due to typhoon Haiyan (currently living in the Philippines). Power outage started around 1PM after what felt like 80 mph winds started making trees bend and sway. When darkness fell, out came my Fenix TK 15 (gave it to my GF since she had those cheapo 6-LED plug-in-wall-to-charge lights), Fenix TK 22, and Olight M10 Maverick. Streets were pitch black but some people were walking around with their cheap LED lights. It's funny, those lights are so puny that from afar they look like a single Christmas light bulb - a bluish white speck with zero flood until you come closer, then you see the weak beam/spot on the ground that completely disappears when I sweep my 650 lumen Fenix TK 22 in their direction.

Used my Fenix lights on low - placed them and an Energizer headlight in different areas around my room and bathroom to light the place up while preparing for my graveyard shift. Don't know how long this blackout will last, but I wouldn't mind another night w/out electricity


----------



## YAK-28

cooking up a couple steaks on the grill this evening and it got a little darker than i planned. checking my pockets, i found my old pd32 to struggle by with. they tasted pretty good also.


----------



## RetroTechie

Cinder said:


> Blackout due to typhoon Haiyan (currently living in the Philippines).


I hope you're not in the worst affected area, from what I've read things are pretty bad there now... 

@ My place, we had a long-standing leak in the central heating system. Suspected it was in underground piping. My gf _remembered_ (!!  ) there actually was a crawlspace under the house, and how to access it. Clipped my S10-L2 Baton to a baseball cap, and went in (this friday). This crawlspace really is a *crawl*space, not even room to move on all fours. Found some interesting things:


There was a leak, and puddle of soapy water around the kitchen sink drain. Found a small 'family' of odd-colored snails living there, probably adapted over years to the exact circumstances in that corner.... oo: 
Crawling over a pipe, small leak suddenly became a big leak, and the heating system drained in minutes. Turns out a T-section had totally corroded away. House is some 40 years old, so nothing out of the ordinary. 
Drinking water inlet pipe didn't look to good either - to be looked at later. 

Took pics on the way, and even a video of the leaking water... Came out tired, dirty and spiderweb-covered. But my flashlight stood by me like a champ. 

The more I worked out what needs to be done, the more it became clear I was looking at a DIY job, which I plan to do on monday. So I'll be spending some more time crawling around in the dirt, :sweat::sick2: cutting out sections of pipe & replacing with new.


----------



## Cataract

RetroTechie said:


> I hope you're not in the worst affected area, from what I've read things are pretty bad there now...
> 
> @ My place, we had a long-standing leak in the central heating system. Suspected it was in underground piping. My gf _remembered_ (!!  ) there actually was a crawlspace under the house, and how to access it. Clipped my S10-L2 Baton to a baseball cap, and went in (this friday). This crawlspace really is a *crawl*space, not even room to move on all fours. Found some interesting things:
> 
> 
> There was a leak, and puddle of soapy water around the kitchen sink drain. Found a small 'family' of odd-colored snails living there, probably adapted over years to the exact circumstances in that corner.... oo:
> Crawling over a pipe, small leak suddenly became a big leak, and the heating system drained in minutes. Turns out a T-section had totally corroded away. House is some 40 years old, so nothing out of the ordinary.
> Drinking water inlet pipe didn't look to good either - to be looked at later.
> 
> Took pics on the way, and even a video of the leaking water... Came out tired, dirty and spiderweb-covered. But my flashlight stood by me like a champ.
> 
> The more I worked out what needs to be done, the more it became clear I was looking at a DIY job, which I plan to do on monday. So I'll be spending some more time crawling around in the dirt, :sweat::sick2: cutting out sections of pipe & replacing with new.



This is a flashaholic hero story, man! Brings a tear to my eye, even though it only is about the right opportunity!


----------



## Ishango

My Olight S15 was very helpful this weekend. I used it for the tedious jobs around the house as usual. But it also was perfectly helpful during an appliance repair to make sure I didn't lose any of the tiny screws used for the appliance. This magnet is very handy. I also used the Fenix HL10 headband with holder in combination with the Fenix LD01 to help light the appliance while working on it.


----------



## OCD

Two nights ago at an early, extended family thanksgiving get-together, I used my HDS 200 clicky to shine across the floor of the church gymnasium we were at to locate and cleanup some spilled water spots that my cousin slipped and fell on.

Yesterday, I used my Dorcy 220 lumen rechargable thrower I keep in my truck to inspect the inside of my dad's chimney before running the brush through it. 20+ feet of soot-lined chimney eats up ALOT of lumens! The Dorcy was up to the task and let me see to the bottom with ease.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Conducting some site surveys with a contractor where we had to trace some wires through dimly lit areas. At one point I handed him my PD32UE set for high mode. It helped out quite a bit.


----------



## pyro1son

I used my H502d to light my work bench (an old computer desk) while I cut down a Maglite switch and attach a Battery monitor for an upcoming mod!


----------



## fredted40x

Searched under the floor boards for a hole for a cable.

Found a blue cup buried in the rubble and dirt, must be at least 26 years down there.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

Temporyly blinded myself with a stobe on 980 lumens!!! Doh!!!! , and just for giggles used a XMLT6 bike light + Led lender P14 +D40A all on turbo to light up a field, it was pitch black and I did not even know there was a dog walker going across it, suffice to say he must have though the aliens were after him, gave me a shock to as I did not know he was there, lit up the whole field for 250+ Meters wide proberly much more and all the way to the trees at the back again easily 200+ Meters! Was like turning on a lamp in a room!


----------



## scarfinger68

Turned off the lights in the house... put my quark pro to medium (55 lumens) and tail-stand while I microwaved some mashed potatoes. Tail-stood my LD41 in the living room for mood lighting while I ate. My wife came upstair from the basement and said... "You are loosing it" LOL. We both started laughing and I offered to turn the basement lights out and let her use my E40. She declined as she giggled and when back downstairs.


----------



## RetroTechie

RetroTechie said:


> So I'll be spending some more time crawling around in the dirt, :sweat::sick2: cutting out sections of pipe & replacing with new.


Job done! :sweat:Replaced pipe T-section seems to hold, central heating back in operation.  By coincidence, yesterday 2 Fenix HL20's arrived (meant for gf's family abroad). Just in time to help finish the job. Must admit that a dedicated headlamp really _is_ useful at times.


----------



## Skimo

Doing inventory for 20,000ish pieces of IT equipment, there are many mostly forgotten comm closets with racks of switches/servers/routers/crypto/ etc. The lighting is generally non existent, including a pitch black basement. I carry a headlamp and one of my Defiant 1,000 lumen flashlights, there are no lighting issues at work that setup doesn't fix.

I was very glad to see one IT department (secure location) in a work area had upgraded to LED lights instead of the normal 2-3-4 D cell incandescent lights, I don't know if the door access is tied to regular power or if there's battery backup (probably), but if I got stuck in there, I'd much rather have a LED light.


----------



## tpetsch

Cleaning leaves out of the rain gutters.


----------



## Rono8582

I showed off my brand new Klarus ST11 to a friend to convince him that 149 whatever LEDS does not make one's flashlight brighter than ONE LED. (his harbor frieght $7 light)
He was convinced of the power, but not of the cost and battery maintenance. THen I showed him my 150 lumen 1-AA Hugsby p31 EDC and said " is $10 more your range?"

I think he'll be joining CPF soon


----------



## strat81

A friend was having trouble seeing the level of power steering fluid in the reservoir. Holding my Protac 1L against the white translucent plastic easily showed the level.


----------



## zespectre

The dog was limping. Inspected his paw and removed a thorn. (PowerTac Warrior)


----------



## kj2

Just used my new ArmyTek Predator Pro V2.5 to walk the dog. That thing is *s**o! *bright in his hot-spot :twothumbs


----------



## Cataract

Tried to find out why my backup lights (on the car, not on me!) are not working. use my in-car Terralux to trace wires inside the bumper and under the dashboard. Couldn't find anything there or in the fuse box. Then I couldn't find one of the screws for the lights. Went in to grab my TK40 and shine it parallel to the ground. Found a pebble. The screw was on the bumper, almost inside the trunk. I did enjoy how the TK40 _would _have helped to find the screw in the 3 p.m. shade, though... Sunlight in a jacket pocket 



scarfinger68 said:


> Turned off the lights in the house... put my quark pro to medium (55 lumens) and tail-stand while I microwaved some mashed potatoes. Tail-stood my LD41 in the living room for mood lighting while I ate. My wife came upstair from the basement and said... "You are loosing it" LOL. We both started laughing and I offered to turn the basement lights out and let her use my E40. She declined as she giggled and when back downstairs.



LOL, I wish I could meet a woman with that kind of understanding humor!


----------



## blah9

My wife and I went on a short backpacking trip last night again. We started well after dark, so the TK75, PD32UE, and E21 were very useful in finding our way along the unfamiliar trail as well as finding a previously-used camping spot so as to not have to create a new one. It started raining right after we found a spot, and it was pretty cold, but we managed to get everything set up without freezing too much. An LD01 clipped to a baseball cap was very helpful here. I'm hoping to pick up a proper headlamp soon though, especially after trying to work with my wet and cold hands while holding a PD32UE in my mouth!


----------



## LGT

I used my ZL SC600 to illuminate the wood my three year old Grandson was "cutting" with his toy chainsaw. Also brought out my Armytek Barracuda just to wow him. And he was wowed. He wanted to cut every stick and tree in the yard. Eventually turned on the ZL to its lowest setting and said the batteries are low, time to go in.


----------



## rje58

Used it to check the oil and transmission fluid tonight in my wife's car. Of course I had to do the obligatory "scan for bright eyes" in the woods all around the house. No hits tonight... it's pretty common for me to spot deer and rabbits this way, sometimes a opossum and infrequently, a raccoon. Even picked up a pair of foxes, one time. Thought I had a skunk once, but it turned out to be a large rabbit.


----------



## Treeguy

I used my Maglite XL50 to light up the cover of our basement poop tank lid (the cover of a sewage ejector system) so I could put additional silicone caulking around the top to keep the smell on the right side of the cover. Glorious!


----------



## 2vtx

I used my Javelin (w/nailbender drop-in) to not step on a rattlesnake beside my house. Used same light, along with my 870 Express Magnum, to dispatch of said rattler. 

Steve


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Black Diamond Storm was useful on a VERY COLD(and windy) walk to work this morning.

Temperature was 34 degrees F here in Portland, OR.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my Defiant 3C 1000 lumen on low to look for a 1mm long screw that I dropped on the floor.


----------



## Monocrom

Just finished using the following three lights with the help of a loved one to inspect a mattress and bed frame of someone close to me, for bed-bugs. Found a few of the damn critters. Housed down everything with the right bug spray.

Lights used:

1) 2D [email protected] ~ Absolutely **** poor performance from the stock lamp. No clue why I keep it around.

2) Lowe's 2C Task Force LED ~ Good performance. But flickered like crazy and not enough spill.

3) Dorcy single-AA, 3-LED ~ Angry blue output. But as usual did a great job for what it was intended to do.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

A good friend of mine who's into the arts had made a movie several years ago. At one point I copied it onto a computer and ran off several copies for him.

Fast forward to the present: My friend needed a copy of his movie to submit to a film school, but sadly he lost all of his possessions (as well as his mother) in a house fire last December, so he asked me if I can run off another copy of his film. I had stashed that hard drive away awhile back, so now I needed to find it. I spent a long time looking for it with no success. Finally I grabbed my new Defiant 1000 lumen light and looked around again, and spotted the hard drive in a cabinet way in the back. I would not have noticed it without that light.

That flashlight has just paid for itself many, many times over.


----------



## Jash

If headlamps count, then I used mine to undo and plugin every cable at the back of the computer desk while on the phone to the phone company trying to sort out an internet connection problem. Took ages and my knees are sore.

Headlamp in question was a cheapo Coleman 3xAAA headlamp I bought a couple of weeks ago for $10 with batteries. The 3x5mm LEDs do a good job of providing a floody but directed beam perfect for around the house jobs.


----------



## Monocrom

That's a great use of a light, PhotonWrangler. :goodjob:


----------



## Treeguy

We had a couple of flashlights going last night. The power was out for about five-hours after a snowstorm. Mostly for messing around in the kitchen and cooking on the BBQ, and I plopped my Rayovac Indestructible AA on its tail and that was my mood lighting while I laid on the couch and contemplated my navel.


----------



## pyro1son

Took a few of mine out tonight on a night hike with my explorer scouts. Mostly just used my H502d occasionally my EA4 for more POWER!!!


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

Used my H602W last night when it was 14° w/ 30mph winds to shovel snow for an hour so I could get to my in-laws house, it was awesome!


----------



## fredted40x

Picked up my TK75vn from work today.
Took some batteries in to show the caretaker what a proper light was like. 

He switched it on and played with the settings, turned it off and the looked at the LEDs and turned it on to see what thy looked like when lit up. Very quickly found out they were very bright. 

Went into the next caretakers room who did the exact same thing. 

Almost wet myself laughing whilst they got they vision back. I'm evil arnt I. 

Luckily for them the batteries wernt charged so they didn't get the full 4400 lumens.


----------



## Monocrom

fredted40x said:


> Picked up my TK75vn from work today.
> Took some batteries in to show the caretaker what a proper light was like.
> 
> He switched it on and played with the settings, turned it off and the looked at the LEDs and turned it on to see what thy looked like when lit up. Very quickly found out they were very bright.
> 
> Went into the next caretakers room who did the exact same thing.
> 
> Almost wet myself laughing whilst they got they vision back. I'm evil arn't I.
> 
> Luckily for them the batteries went charged so they didn't get the full 4400 lumens.



Let's be honest, we've all done that in the beginning. Now it's just second-nature not to look into the bezel of a lit light or lighting it up while looking.


----------



## rje58

Fantastic use for lights! I love night hiking!



pyro1son said:


> Took a few of mine out tonight on a night hike with my explorer scouts. Mostly just used my H502d occasionally my EA4 for more POWER!!!


----------



## Monocrom

Last night a loved one was complaining about something on the bed biting her. Grabbed the main light I keep in the kitchen, Lowes 2C TaskForce LED model. 

Turned it on, checked the bed thoroughly .... Yeah, found nothing.


----------



## pyro1son

rje58 said:


> Fantastic use for lights! I love night hiking!



Night hikes are great! Wide games next week so lots more torch fun!


----------



## Razzle

Hate to say this.

Last night in our emergency room, two of the nurses were having great difficulty finding the urethra of a 101 year old female patient, to insert a Foley catheter.

Knowing my flashaholic tendency, and thus likely knowing that I was carrying FOUR flashlights with me at work, I was summoned, reluctantly.

My Jetbeam RRT01, on turbo, saved the day.


----------



## ven

Left the tm15 on to see how warm(HOT) it got,it got hot........almost too hot to hold,swapped hands every couple of seconds and tail stood it to wait for a step down.It didnt step down,i would have noticed if it had as high is noticeable from turbo.Not a scientific test as no time was recorded,however it seemed over 20mins anyway.


----------



## PolarLi

Actually, I didn't use my flashlight today, but I used my new Led Lenser H7R.2 headlamp for making and mounting a custom bracket for a bikelight. Then I used the headlamp to do some repairs on the snowblower, and finally I used the headlamp to hang up some christmas lights outside. Total burntime about 5 hours.


----------



## Monocrom

Does this count? .....

Found an old light I bought years ago but never got around to opening. It's an Energizer rechargeable 3-watt LED model. (Yup, that's the name of it.) Between the size of a SureFire 6P and a 9P, the silver-colored light uses an old-fashioned rechargeable battery-stick inside. Comes with chargers and red, and green colored slip-on lenses, it has zero water-resistance. 

I'm charging it now, and have been for the past several hours. Going to see if it works after years of sitting in its original packaging, or if the old battery-stick has completely had it.


----------



## Monocrom

Just a quick update ...

Wow! Very impressed. Hate the fact that the light isn't even remotely waterproof. But the beam is perfect! Round hot-spot. Perfectly round and barely weaker spill. Just gorgeous beam-profile. I used to keep a crappy 2D stock [email protected] above my desk. Not anymore! 12-hour charge time at first. Four hours charging in exchange for about 85 minutes of runtime. Not bad. Not bad at all. Perhaps I shouldn't be that surprised. Most of the Duracell branded lights I've bought were crap. Most of the Energizer branded ones I've bought were pretty much all surprisingly good.


----------



## jamesmtl514

As i was backing into the garage after work, my gf lit the way with my Malkoff wildcat. Only blinding me a couple times.

Used my Mcgizmo mule around the house, as i always do! 

Tonight, i feel like playing with my hellfighter


----------



## Cataract

Used Fenix HP10 and HP20 for painting over the weekend and Zebra H502d for unpacking boxes, cleaning and placing stuff for the last 4 days. It was such a natural reflex that I didn't really have to think about it (not even finding them or keeping track of where they were before/during/after the work - Flashlights and headlamps are like testicles by now)

James: Have you tried the Hellfighter with the snow around yet?


----------



## a4d

Agreed with aforementioned statements of night hiking rules. I used to do it a lot, and I'm beginning to get back into again. So I took out the Olight M21 Warrior I just picked up and the Kobalt 500 lumen light I have to play with them for a while.


----------



## PANGES

My friend wanted to see why I was so excited to receive my Nitecore TM26, and decided to turn it on and hit himself in the face with 3800 lumens. Sigh..


----------



## a4d

PANGES said:


> My friend wanted to see why I was so excited to receive my Nitecore TM26, and decided to turn it on and hit himself in the face with 3800 lumens. Sigh..


That sounds like a terrible idea. I bet he understands what our obsession is about now!


----------



## PANGES

a4d said:


> That sounds like a terrible idea. I bet he understands what our obsession is about now!



lol. I'm not quite sure, but at least he now knows to never do that ever again.


----------



## Monocrom

PANGES said:


> lol. I'm not quite sure, but at least he now knows to never do that ever again.



Naw ... He'll forget. 

They always do.


----------



## PANGES

Monocrom said:


> Naw ... He'll forget.
> 
> They always do.



I hope not. He was seeing a wall of blue in his field of vision for quite a while after that stunt. lol. Anyways... I hope not, but I'm not holding my breath, because it's funny how quickly people forget things...


----------



## fire-stick

Havent used one so far today, but on an interesting note, my niece and I played played "disco dancer" with our 2 flashlights at 9:30pm last night. The lights go off and she and I take our flashlights and flash them and wave them around and hop up and down and spin around (ok that's not really dancing.. , the chosen song for said night was "london bridge is falling down")

my light: brinkman of the 50 lumen veriety (the one at walmart with all the colored filters FUN)
her light: 3 coin cell keychain flashlight of the YMCA veriety (says it on the side)

I have on one occasion made the mistake of letting her use a brighter light just for fun (200 lumens) I seen spots for 20 minutes and she "accidentally" shined it in my eyes when we were playing FUN TIMES!!


----------



## RoBeacon

To see the level of water in the Christmas Tree without getting on my hands and knees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a4d

Well according to USPS my ArmyTek Predator has arrived so I will be playing with that in the woods tonight. Plus I'm fortunate enough to be able to play with a light everyday at work HAHA.

**I meant ArmyTek Barracuda!! I don not know why I have been calling it a predator. I'm in my own world half the time, but it's nice here!


----------



## ven

Went in the old pack stock area in back of factory at 6am(very dark,no windows) the lights did not auto come on...........luckily had my t7 in my pant pocket,admittedly i was a little underwhelmed by the flood.Light the huge crate up which needed to be undone for a shaft fine,just wanted the area light up so a new work torch in the new year is on cards,coming up to 3 or 4yr old now so change is good.


----------



## FourBin Labs

Did some electrical work in a basement.

Clipped my ST11 to a staple in a floor joist for light to keep it shining into the panel.

Used my Preon P2 to light up the ST11 when I took the pic


----------



## Monocrom

Used my Lowe's 2C task Force LED model to find a clear plastic small lid to a plastic container. Lid went missing in the dry basin next to the kitchen sink. Found it instantly.


----------



## Cataract

Used H51FW to install a new lock. 

The old one was a real cheapo where you don't really need to get the holes 100% right and I have been digging the deadbolt faceplate hole for an hour trying to align the housing. Then, after I started to write this post, I followed my adopted advice of "when all else fails, read the instructions." Turns out there is a piece that could be discarded and I had the bolt set at the wrong length. The bolt hole strike will require a tad of filing tomorrow (or perhaps installing the one from the new lock might fix the slight grinding), but I'm much more secure now: grade 1 lock VS el cheapo crapo that aligns in just about any bad hole. I might even be able to reinstall that extra piece that definitely insures no one could bypass the lock from any angle :devil:


----------



## AA#5

TooManyGizmos said:


> "trips"... plural ?
> 
> If it's more than 1 a night .......... see a doctor !
> 
> ~



Ain't no doctor who can turn the clock back.


----------



## AA#5

Every evening in winter when it gets dark early, I use a light to find the right house key & the keyhole.

Also every evening I go outside with my Yellow Lab with the TK45 on Turbo. (coyotes around here at night).


----------



## pompous_ass_captain

work! I'm a security guard, work at night (currently at work now), and I've been using it to do my patrols. Wish it was brighter.


----------



## Treeguy

I used mine to make money. :thumbsup:

Sold my XL50 – with two sets of fresh batteries no less – for $25 to my buddy. I just ordered a new Surefire and the money from my old flashlight will help pay for the new one.


----------



## wjv

Monday night: I get out of work at 5:30 and it is already dark. Start driving home when I notice my Low Tire Pressure light is on. Pull over to the side of the road and I can't see diddly. Black tires on a black road in the dark. Pull out my Mini-ML and in 10 seconds I was able to find the low tire. Pumped it up and made it the rest of the way home. Had it fixed at the tire shop a few days later.

Wednesday night: Wife owns a on-line seafood business and we store shipping boxes in our barn. We went out there to get some more boxes. There is no electricity out in the barn and it was 10 at night. used my PD32UE and my Mini-ML to light up the entire barn.


----------



## f-light

I used my UV flashlight to verify a piece of vaseline glass. It was not the usual light green color, sort of blue-ish, but under the UV flashlight, it was the typical bright green vaseline glass color. Sweet.


----------



## pyro1son

Last night we were playing wide games with the explorer scouts they had to steal the other teams potatoes and give them to us. While they were attacking each other we just stood at the top of the hill with my custom Mag and EA4 lighting up the whole area, was good fun!


----------



## cirrusly_fast

Used Thrunite Catapult V3 on a perimeter, welfare check, and traffic stops. Used Eagletac for some traffic stops too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## RetroTechie

With my S10-L2 Baton, burned through some RCR123's on medium + high, to see what they're made of. One 'no-name' LiFePO4 cell had mediocre capacity (~400 mAh), but able to use most of that under high load. Two Sibeile "Li-Mn" 600 mAh 16340's had much higher capacity, but much of it not available @ high discharge. Judging from those results, I doubt they're Li-Mn cells, more likely ordinary LiCo cells w/o protection pcb.
I hate companies that label their products falsely just for profit.  So I'm not buying those again...

Starting to like my Enedepots A8 charger. Too bad it's so difficult to get hold of one, :sigh: imho this charger is highly underrated.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

f-light said:


> I used my UV flashlight to verify a piece of vaseline glass. It was not the usual light green color, sort of blue-ish, but under the UV flashlight, it was the typical bright green vaseline glass color. Sweet.



Nice! It is amazing what can be revealed by UV light.


----------



## kj2

Used my ArmyTek Barracuda and Predator for walking the dog, in the woods.


----------



## Cataract

Used my H51FW for disinfecting under the bathroom sink, but that's just routine stuff for me. 

The real reason I'm posting is that I just saw a guy across the street tend to hid BBQ on the balcony with an LED flashlight. Probably a store brand as the tint was wayyy on the cool side.


----------



## ven

Being clumsy i dropped casserole dish and shattered into millions of pieces,picked up,cleaned up then turned kitchen light off and uses xeno s3a to spot a further 4 shards.


----------



## heavyduty

SC52w to inspect sheetrock. Finished off a clients 4th bedroom, after light sanding and sponging seams, used the light for closer inspection for find minor imperfections that would show up after painting. Flashlight shows imperfections just like a table lamp or ceiling light fixture would do.


----------



## Monocrom

Last night, bought a new leather office chair. (Old one very slowly falling apart.) Got a sweet deal at Staples thanks to their Christmas sale. Carried the heavy box to my car. Trunk was full. Decided to toss it in the backseat. Used the main light I keep in my BOB, my 2AA Enercell LED model, to light up the backseat to make sure I could pack the box in there without tossing it on top of my leather Bomber jacket. (Nope, not happening.)

Tossed on the jacket, shoved the box in the backseat. Bought the light a couple of years ago if not longer because of its side-switch. Didn't want it accidentally switching on in the pouch of my BOB. (The way a light with a tailcap switch might.)


----------



## RCM

Power went out the other day due to a thunderstorm, used my rayovac 2D indestructible tailstanding to light up my bedroom while everyone else slept, also attempted to find an oil leak on my moms car.


----------



## outdoorman

use my S10 for dog walking and EDC use, very convenient


----------



## JohnGribbin

I like to check out the baseboards for bugs and use them to find dropped pills on the floor.


----------



## Lampbeam

1. Checked the wings on my Lear jet for icing before taking off.

2. Fought some Jihadis in a night time fire fight.

3. Searched wilderness area for that lost field trip of school kids.

4. Searched for ice bergs off the prow of my yacht when the lights went out.

5. Rescued a bunch of newbie spelunkers who lost their flashlights while caving.

6. Diverted ships away from the rocks when the light went out in the lighthouse.

7. Hammered away some ice to allow an ambulance to gain some traction going up a driveway.

8. Blinded an assailant trying to mug me so I could get away.


----------



## zespectre

Power tac E3 used to find my keys under the bed and a Fenix E21 to walk the dog.


----------



## donmecca1964

Misplaced my wallet, used Armytek Predator X U2 at 9:00 pm to look:
In Truck, side seats, under seats, door cupholders;
Driveway, area around truck, walkway to house;
Under bed, in nightstand, understand, behind bed;
Dirty chlotes hamper, jeans pockets;
Repeat sequence above twice, NO WALLET, but not from lack of light


----------



## RetroTechie

donmecca1964 said:


> Misplaced my wallet, (..)


Where did you last remember having/using it? And what's the most likely action you did with it next?

* Check your other coat pocket. That is: the pockets of your other coat.
* Check the pockets of your other jeans.
* Washing machine?


----------



## gottawearshades

I've been using my Milky-Leef Gotham (upgraded to an XML) to walk home every night. I need this after dark. Nobody clears their walks in Illinois, so you need to see the ice.


----------



## m1ke

Lampbeam said:


> 1. Checked the wings on my Lear jet for icing before taking off.
> 
> 2. Fought some Jihadis in a night time fire fight.
> 
> 3. Searched wilderness area for that lost field trip of school kids.
> 
> 4. Searched for ice bergs off the prow of my yacht when the lights went out.
> 
> 5. Rescued a bunch of newbie spelunkers who lost their flashlights while caving.
> 
> 6. Diverted ships away from the rocks when the light went out in the lighthouse.
> 
> 7. Hammered away some ice to allow an ambulance to gain some traction going up a driveway.
> 
> 8. Blinded an assailant trying to mug me so I could get away.


Sounds like my day. Don't you wish something interesting would happen now and then?


----------



## donmecca1964

OMG, wife just called, it was in her purse :duh2:, how in the hell my wallet got in her purse...


----------



## Ruislip

Used my Fenix MC10 to assemble my grandson's Christmas present. It is a Playmobil dockside crane, could not see to get the damn' cord to go through the holes in the crane hook!


----------



## gottawearshades

Well, Shazam. Santa's a member of CPF.



Ruislip said:


> Used my Fenix MC10 to assemble my grandson's Christmas present. It is a Playmobil dockside crane, could not see to get the damn' cord to go through the holes in the crane hook!


----------



## Ruislip

Yeah..was wondering what light to use to drive sleigh and reindeer at high speed through varying terrain and confined spaces?


----------



## Korgath

Was sitting outside at night enjoying a cool breeze when I saw a cat pass by in the yard. Strobed it :devil:
Not for much though


----------



## turkeylord

Went to my daughter's band concert last night. She was scanning the crowd from her seat trying to find me before they started so I put my new Preon 2 219B into strobe and got her attention. She smiled and shook her head. :nana: Being an annoying dad is fun.


----------



## Bedlam

Just been down to London for a few days with the missus and used my lights multiple times, mostly in the British Museum. Some of the exhibits were very badly lit and I used my Nitecore MT1A on med to light up some of the objects. Made for a lot better experience when I could actually see things!

Sshe-who-thinks-this-obsession-is-useless ended up using one when we were walking home, so she could shine it on the path and make sure she didn't fall over in the wet/mud.


----------



## kj2

Fenix PD32UE. Finding some stuff in the warehouse.


----------



## Cataract

turkeylord said:


> Went to my daughter's band concert last night. She was scanning the crowd from her seat trying to find me before they started so I put my new Preon 2 219B into strobe and got her attention. She smiled and shook her head. :nana: Being an annoying dad is fun.



Precious moment right there!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Not today,but tomorrow I'm planning on using my Nitecore EA4 to light my way home from Regal Cinemas Pioneer Place.

Going to go and see Anchorman 2.

Update:movie was a absolute blast.I haven't laughed that hard at a movie ever.


----------



## m1ke

Illuminated the hallway so that I didn't fall down the stairs. Admittedly this was after I deliberately neglected to turn on the hallway light.


----------



## Scooby214

I used my Fenix E35 to inspect the ice covered branches of the tree by my house. It's my neighbor's tree, but it hangs over my power line. A couple of branches have fallen near my line so far.


----------



## Bob

Last night my cable key ring came apart in the Target parking lot. Sure was glad I had my Fenix L1D with me. 
Bob


----------



## markr6

Occasionally checking on the sump pump in my basement with an L10 or SC600w II...just had 9" of snow melt very quickly plus 3-4" of rain over the past 16 hours!


----------



## edpmis02

Lit up a driveway for the brutal beating of a pinata. Only had my Quark Turbo.. wish I had brought my PD32 UE.


----------



## mhpreston

Hmm - busy few days light wise: Zebralight out looking for a missing Christmas light transformer (don't ask); LEDLenser by the back door used to check progress on a new shed being built, Maglight upstairs looking for a leak in the bathroom and decorations in the loft; trusty Olight key ring used to see to fix a tax disc on the car and walk about conference accommodation and finally the SRT7 lighting up house numbers last evening in Canterbury.


----------



## CobraRon

Last night, looked at the puddle of brake fluid under my Evo from the clutch master cylinder that had just split open, while waiting for the tow truck. I knew I shouldn't have procrastinated on getting that recall fixed...


----------



## blah9

My dad, brother, and I used my PD32UE along with my Dad's PD32UE and an old Energizer headlamp to put my brother's new hitch on his Jeep. It was pretty easy to accomplish and was a fun thing to do with the family. It would have been nice if the Armytek Wizard Pro came in by now though because that would have likely made the job easier.


----------



## zold

I used a Streamlight Stylus Pro to look under my wife's desk in an attempt to figure out what computer cable she had knocked loose. She used the same light a few minutes later to stare down my sons throat as he complained. At least it doesn't look like Strep.


----------



## Torky455

This was actually a couple months ago. I Loaned my SC52 to a guy I spotted laying under an old Chrysler, in a dark parking lot, trying to repair a blown lower radiator hose. He did have an incan solitaire, but it was about dead. He got the repair done, and was very grateful for the help.


----------



## Cataract

Been cleaning stuff in dark corners and opening boxes after sunset for almost a month now... Zebra H52Fw and H502D made it possible to clean the floor and dark corners without having to go back.


----------



## leona912

[h=1]I used my Lighting Ever CREE LED flashlight for outdoor activity at night, or camping. Love fishing at night so my flashlight and headlight help me a lot. [/h]


----------



## Archimedes of Syracuse

Used my Mini Maglite Pro with red filter lens to check on my kids, and to get some water.


----------



## bluebonnet

Used U2 Ultra to view condition of wick on Toyostove.


----------



## BriteGeek

Read the serial number off of a fileserver. It was located in the back of the rack, near the bottom, where lighting is at its worst!


----------



## Ruislip

Crawled under deepest recesses of the stairs to find a few bottles of wine to take over to my daughter's tomorrow. I see I need to drink a few more whites.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Used my mint G2 tan to check the structural integrity of a ceramic floor.

Floor remains unscathed, G2 has a little dent.


----------



## Silent_Thunder




----------



## neutralwhite

used my ZL sc600 cw Mkii L2 on strobe to get another colleagues' attention on airside, heathrow.


----------



## Ishango

Yesterday we went walking with the family and young kids in the park. The kids had caps with LEDs in them (were bright enough for basic lighting up the path). One of the kids got her earring stuck in her hair. Trying to light it with the cap they could not see well. I lit it up with my Armytek Partner A1. 

Later one of the kids ran off into the dark because she was being stubborn (without a cap). I used my Fenix E15 on high to see her running away pretty far already (she was very quick). I had to sprint to retrieve her.


----------



## Itanus

I've used my Nitecore srt6 in a concrete water tank to spot a sand hole leak in the supply pipe.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m1ke

marwaremas said:


> Illuminated the hallway so that I didn't fall down the stairs. Admittedly this was after I deliberately neglected to turn on the hallway light.​


Holy plagiarism, Batman.


----------



## blah9

I went out for a hike with my family each of the last couple nights which was a lot of fun. We were searching for a particular bird that is rare in our area of the US but had been reported recently.

We were out at around dusk by the end of the searches, so I brought my most "monster" light as well as a couple EDC's. We ended up staying out late enough to play with the big light and look around. To be honest we could have navigated back to the car without using any lights at that point in the night, but we still had a great time playing with the lights.

Unfortunately we never found any of the birds we were looking for, but we did have a couple of really fun hikes and enjoyed the scenery regardless.

I just received the Armytek Wizard Pro headlamp (warm) today as well, so I used it to take out the trash, check out all the salt that had accumulated on my brother's car, and retrieve some items from the basement without bothering to turn on the lights. I'm going to check the tire pressure in my car now rather than wait until tomorrow morning, mostly just to play with the headlamp. I can't believe I waited this long to get one! I think it is going to change my life because of how useful it is to be hands-free.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Family member used a 3D maglight to whack the dashboard to fix an intermittent gauge connection. It worked.


----------



## Cataract

jamesmtl514 said:


> Used my mint G2 tan to check the structural integrity of a ceramic floor.
> 
> Floor remains unscathed, G2 has a little dent.



LOL. Let me guess...



blah9 said:


> [...]
> I just received the Armytek Wizard Pro headlamp (warm) today as well, so I used it to take out the trash, check out all the salt that had accumulated on my brother's car, and retrieve some items from the basement without bothering to turn on the lights. I'm going to check the tire pressure in my car now rather than wait until tomorrow morning, mostly just to play with the headlamp. I can't believe I waited this long to get one! I think it is going to change my life because of how useful it is to be hands-free.



welcome to the club!

Last night used my IFE2 to investigate a loud cracking noise. Turns out it was the wind, but the light was perfect not to blind me and would have been perfect to blind an intruder.

About to use a ZH52d to shine door knobs. Only one door left to paint, but I can't stand when people paint over door knobs and light switch plates... (Darn, I'll have to use my 47's Q123 tactical high CRI to find the ZH... found it! Now I want to play with my HF's too! Tip: to play more often with your lights, keep them in sight on the computer desk)


----------



## THE_dAY

m1ke said:


> Holy plagiarism, Batman.


This peaked my interest so I googled thru CPF 'marwaremas' and out came one hit where this person copied someone else's SF C2 photo in the C2 addict thread... weird.
Two acts of blatant copying but his actual posts are no where to be found? 
Is he even a real member? lol


----------



## DAN92

I used my ThruNite Ti (3/60Lumens, XP-E R4) to restart the circuit breaker.


----------



## Doc Holliday

While driving a chase vehicle for a hot air balloon company I used my Surefire 6P Defender (w/Solarforce L2P body, Cree XM-L T6 and 18650 battery) to signal the pilot where I was. Broad daylight, at least half a mile away and he had no problem at all seeing it.


----------



## rje58

Right now I'm using my L10 tailstanding on low under a lampshade in our hotel room so that I can see without using enough light that it would bother my wife, who is sleeping.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Going to use my Preon 2 Ti to light my way on this oddly dark New Year's Eve.


----------



## Ryp

Just used my TM26 in the fog outside for the New Year. Some kids lighting firecrackers yelled "Oh **** it's the cops!"


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Ryp said:


> Just used my TM26 in the fog outside for the New Year. Some kids lighting firecrackers yelled "Oh **** it's the cops!"



:laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## michlui0718

help with repairing the pipe:thumbsup:


----------



## jamesmtl514

Since it was NYE, carried the LS20. Used it to light up my garage as the neon lights didn't feel like cooperating. Checked the fuse box, all is well.

And just pretty much played with it for the rest of the evening, night.


----------



## neutralwhite

early hours of this morning trying to get my neighbour to wake up/not answering his phone when he tells me to call. 

my zebralight sc600mkII L2 CW along with a blue spray can top covering over the lens , on strobe, making it out to be police lights outside his windows. he always comes running to the window !...lool.


----------



## m1ke

THE_dAY said:


> This peaked my interest so I googled thru CPF 'marwaremas' and out came one hit where this person copied someone else's SF C2 photo in the C2 addict thread... weird.
> Two acts of blatant copying but his actual posts are no where to be found?
> Is he even a real member? lol



Maybe a bot of some sort, seems the mods have killed the post in this thread at least.


----------



## LilKevin715

Last night/early this morning someone had the bright idea of lighting off fireworks at 2am to celebrate the new year... waking up the entire neighborhood and then some. I wouldn't have really cared if it was done around midnight, but at 2am when people are in bed thats a bit different. FYI I live close to a elementary school surrounded by homes. The firework setup was placed in a playground area of the school. The fireworks weren't of the typical $10-20 variety, but rather the size of a 10 ream paper box, *times 30-40*. Thirty to fourty box-sized fireworks were strung together in a series, one lighting off after another lasting close to an hour. The string of boxes was roughly 100 feet in length to give you a idea of how massive the setup was. 

Ok now onto the flashlight part of the story. The fire department was called and I used my L2P (running a XP-G2 @ 3A) to signal them when they arrived. I probably didn't need to signal them as I'm sure the light show in the air was visible and heard for miles around. I used my L2P to help illuminate the area so the firefighters could see what they were dealing with. They had pelican/streamlight right-angle LED lights (couldn't tell exactly what model) mounted on their firesuits, but they weren't ideal for the situation. The lights they were using were throwy in nature for cutting through dense smoke inside a burning structure. However in a wide open area the throwy beam profile creatures more of a tunnel vision effect when visually scaning around an area, not ideal for the situation. Their lights were maybe in the 150-200 lumen range at the most. My L2P with a XP-G2 @ 3A (roughly 600+ lumens OTF, 18k lux) completely drowned out their lights. When I turned on my light to illuminate the area one of the firefighters gave me a WTH is that look but didn't say anything, lumen envy I guess :naughty:. One of my neighbors brought out his incan maglite 2D and it was absolutely pathetic in terms of output (but better than nothing). He was illuminating some of the boxes for others to see at about 50-75 feet, but when my light came on he quicky turned his off. 

The whole show/incident was over just before 3am. The firefighters were waiting for HAZMAT to arrive to take care of the mess and the unignited fireworks left over. What a way to start the new year with a bang :tired:.


----------



## Scenic

I'm disappointed at the lack of actually needing to use my lights on a daily basis. Always trying to find more opportunities, so tonight was fun. Went on a nighttime hike in the snow with some of the family up north at my parents cabin. Used the s18 and tn11. So much more fun up here than back at home in the city with all the light pollution.


----------



## PhillyRube

Just happened to have my Thrunite TN11 (I was on a road trip) and stopped at the old Ft John Custis on Virginia's Eastern Shore. Explored the old coastal artillery bunker, including climbing to the top to check out the battery commander's station. and then finding the old generator air intake shafts and shining the light into them. Pretty neat, but I still got thorns and "hitchhiker" burrs on my pants.


----------



## baker1425

I used my mag-lite XL 100 LED (EDC) to find a dropped glock magazine from my duty belt after some off pavement searching early this morning. Gotta love open top mag pouches.


----------



## Cataract

2 nights ago (January 1st) I took a walk to the corner store and stopped by an open trench next to the sidewalk. The TK15 (excellent light to use with thick gloves BTW) revealed why there was construction: an excavated piece of pipe was leaking badly - they even has a fire hydrant redirected into a storm drain, likely to relieve the pressure. Sandbags in the street to keep the flood off and the sidewalk was literally like a skating rink for a few meters. I saw some very interesting ice structures around the leak from the pipe... very interesting I tell ya! Unfortunately it was so cold I never even thought about taking a picture (Record cold temperature for the region by 15C under normal since last night and probably into Saturday... think -22F minimum temperature and you should get the picture.) 

Today there was a whole bunch of trucks and a few people working on it; one of them had a big sing on it saying something like "Aqueduct work; water shut down on siren." I couldn't help thinking "shouldn't we get a warning at least 15 to 30 minutes ahead, contrary to a missile attack???" Fortunately, I never heard a siren and the water never stopped running at any point as far as I can tell. Bad leak, though... I hope they got it fixed!


----------



## Aahhyes68

I opened a beer bottle with a Sipik HK21 while I was in the garage earlier. Worked really well.


----------



## geraldL

Went on a night cycling trip with my friends. Brought my i3s, quark pro with AA body (14500) and D40Avn. 

My friend came to us with mud and scratch lines all over and was cursing all over the place. Explanation: there was a naked man in the trees and his 9 led light wasn't able to illuminate his path far ahead enough so he only noticed the man when he was right beside him and he got a shock. Fell off the bike and suffered some abrasions. That path that cut through the trees was really dark. Almost impossible to cycle without a light. 

Me being adventurous (haha) decided to go back and check out the naked man. Took my quark set it on turbo and shone it around. It didn't even have enough throw and I didn't want to get too close lest he charges at me or stuff. 

Took out my d40a and found the man while standing a safe distance away. He looked into my direction; which sent chills down my spine; and carried on waving his dong around so I strobed him and he looked again but then went on with his business. After confirming that he's not dangerous but rather just a lunatic, we rode off. 

30 minutes later a police patrol car came and I told the police officer about it. He told me to lead the way and show him where. Using the d40a to search for him yielded no results. I could see that the police officer were pretty impressed with the light output though. 

All in all, great night time cycling experience and I flashed a flasher. xD


----------



## jonwkng

Hi Gerald,
Sounds like you ran into a Institute of Mental Health patient. 

One note of caution though, using tactical strobe on someone who is high on drugs or substance abuser or mentally unsound may enrage them rather than deter them.

Anyway, sounds like you need a bigger thrower... Some of Vinhs modified throwers have a pretty mean strobe mode.


----------



## geraldL

Hahaha yes yes I know! Some other cyclists cautioned me against going back to check him out. But chances of him on drugs is slim but yea, I was prepared to run my legs off. Worth the thrill though. After that experience I have convinced my friends to attach proper lights to their bikes. Gonna get them nitecore MT21a. What do you think Jon?

And no, I really can't afford more his better throwers. I'm earning a meager income from the army so really need to save haha. I'm drooling all over their beam shots though


----------



## geraldL

And no, I really can't afford more his better throwers. I'm earning a meager income from the army so really need to save haha. I'm drooling all over their beam shots though


----------



## jonwkng

geraldL said:


> After that experience I have convinced my friends to attach proper lights to their bikes. Gonna get them nitecore MT21a. What do you think Jon?



Hi Gerald, we're going a bit off-topic here, so I'm continuing our discussion on our local thread here:-

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-PART-IV-(4)&p=4352471&viewfull=1#post4352471


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Bumped into a fellow at a computer store today who was looking for information on electrical components, including LEDs. We got to talking about LED developments, and the conversation eventually turned to LED flashlights. I pulled out my PD32UE and put it through it's paces and he seemed impressed. So I gave him the website of my favorite flashlight vendor and he's going to check it out.

I think I might have created another flashaholic.


----------



## fredted40x

Currently sat here with the TK75vn. On low tail standing lighting up my room.

No power. Had to heat a pot noodle up on the stove.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmtl514

I used my LS20 to help a friend change his wiper blades in the dark.


----------



## Labrador72

Locate my drink glass in a dark room filled with smoke.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

PD32UE on medium to illuminate a broken heater hose connector in my vehicle.


----------



## Cataract

Used my photon micro red to rescue film stuck in a film feeder before it goes through the developer. Worked like a charm!


Sent from somewhere in a tunnel, 42 minutes away from anywhere.


----------



## 8steve88

Holding back the darkness.


----------



## RetroTechie

Renewed a dirty/moldy seam between kitchen top and tiles on the back wall; used a Predator Pro to shine some light locally on the area being treated.


----------



## N8N

Took my 'new' ZL H60w to my friend's shop (auto repair) today and used the snot out of it! I actually drained a 17670 but it'd been sitting on the shelf for a couple months. Need to get some 18650s as this is my first light that will accept one. I used to think that headlamps were goofy but now I'm officially converted. What took me so long?

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmtl514

Used my mule to illuminate my work area so i could tighten some small screws and change the leather band on my watch


----------



## ven

Well my lad decided to get some of my lights out last night and put them on the small table in front room.......... going through them all,using different modes etc.






I experimented with the m20 nichia 219 off vinh(3rd along on bottom)compared to the p25 cool white at the colour differences.Not that well up tbh on different tints/bins etc just very basic at best knowledge.
The m20 is a single mode so i had the p25 on around mid output,looked at various coulours and the p25 was ok being on mid,so not washed any colours out too much.The m20 is fantastic the colour rendition is perfect (or fantastic to me anyway). So i can understand the big interest on different "warmer" tints for colours better now, and admit i may be sold


----------



## Cataract

Used ZH502d and Photon micro with the finger strap to install a ceiling light. The cheap lamp was so awkward to install and it took so long I wish I just hung a friggin' flashlight to the junction box instead. At least I won't need to EDC a headlamp just to dress/undress for winter anymore...


----------



## RetroTechie

Was playing with my Predator Pro last night, shining out of a roof window. Spotted a rabbit walking along the road, and followed it until it hopped out of sight.

OMG must have *thoroughly* nuked that poor creature's night vision for a while... :devil: :laughing:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I was in ma parking lot when I pulled my keys out of my pocket and a couple of them flew off the ring and disappeared into the night. Used my PD32UE on high to find them.


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

Used my D40A on high with a defuser to light up under my desk as I was rewireing my PC up, and of course had to unplug my main light (my ceiling lights are worse than useless)


----------



## Per-Sev

I use my light for just getting around the house so I don't use the lights very much from outside it probably looks like I'm robbing the place but so far no cops have showed up. I have a crazy cat that likes to put here toys under things and Im always looking for them. When I was in the hospital a few weeks ago I used my light all the time the lights in there were just to bright and the switch was hard to reach for me so most of the time I used my Lenslight KO in candle mode and just bounced the beam off the ceiling to see what I needed. The doctors and the nurse were cool about it and just let me have some fun, I had a private room so that helped. I use it for those night time trips to the bathroom so I don't step on the cat or disturb anyone else. I would be lost without my light it's the most useful tool I own.


----------



## tallow

Cat threw up in an ill-lit space; used my old X5 to make sure I didn't miss any spots cleaning up.


----------



## Superdave

Um... I cooked some lightly freezer burnt corndogs for dinner and... well... they tasted beond terrible. So I tossed them out into the woods instead of the trash. 

After it got dark I used my xml modded L6 to see if any animals had enjoyed them. Not yet... cant say i blame them. Haha


----------



## buds224

Had to re-work some of my USB wiring behind the computer. Used my DQG aaa Titanium in my mouth to illuminate the mess. Handy little sucker. I was too lazy to get my headlamp out and the DQG was just too handy on my neck lanyard.


----------



## UnderPar

Used it to check if there are leaks on the angle valve that I replaced last night in the lavatory.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

PD32UE on medium to check on some hose fittings that were recently replaced on my vehicle.


----------



## Mag liter

[email protected] light 6d with malkoff 3-6d drop in used to pound nails back in on my deck

malkoff md2 used to spot and chase away a raccoon from my trash can- probably killed his night vision :devil:


----------



## ven

Used the olight m20vn all over the house looking for the misses kindle.............the light was just not up to the job in anyway

tbh no matter what light i would have used it would have not been up to the job..........as she left it in her car:shakehead


----------



## ChrispyCritter

Used it so my dog could see the stairs in the dark, to find a treat that he "threw" under something and of course to play with it a little as I just bought my 1st lithium 18650 light 

Have a lead-acid battery spotlight that I've been using close to a decade though..battery getting a bit weak on that though and it never was good to use more than 20 mins anyways..got my money's worth out of that..probably will convert it to a 12v "cigarette lighter" plug eventually. *Edit: Just had an idea of converting the spot into a lithium powered LED light..possibly just lithium if I could reduce the voltage with a regulator 
*
The "budget" light I bought (WF-502B CREE XM-L T6) is way brighter and as far as I can tell would last hours on low (probably almost as bright on low as my spot)..probably would last over a hour on high but I wouldn't run it there more than 5-10mins because of heat..at least without putting in some kind of heatsink


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Tomorrow morning I'm planning on using my new HDS Rotary 250.. to light my way to work.


----------



## liveris flashlights

BTU Shocker to light the house up last night, with black out all over the island for 1 hour.


----------



## Goldwrap

My beagle ran something up a tree in the backyard last night, so used my LD41 to check it out. Found a pair of yellow eyes reflecting in the branches and went in for a closer look...twas a big ol' possum and he wasn't very happy.


----------



## yoyoman

I like to bbq. Technically, I like to smoke (180 or less), bbq (around 250) and grill (direct heat and hot). You don't need a light to smoke - if you're lookin, you ain't cookin. I have an agreement with my wife - some cuts of meat don't go in the oven. Ever. Grilled some rib eye steaks this weekend. It was dark and cold, but no discussion about putting these steaks in the oven. I needed a light to check the steaks. The lump charcoal glows red from the bottom and you can't really tell how the steaks are doing. The light must be hi cri and floody. I used a Zebralight H502D. Clipped it to the top front of my apron and it did a wonderful job. The steaks were great: 2 steaks rare, 1 medium rare and 1 medium well done. Sorry, no pictures. The pooch got the leftovers. After dinner, we were one happy family.


----------



## reppans

Got ~7" of snow last night and shoveled my driveway with my Malkoff MDC AA on my camping neck cord. @ 10F degrees, the moonlight mode is ~0.8 lumen and plenty bright for me in the reflective snow and with ~200+ hrs runtime on a single Eneloop. 

I understand this is Gene's first attempt at sub-lumen, and (at least in the cold) it just blows away my entire AA sub-lumen collection on efficiency (lm-hrs)....by a factor of 2x (side-by-side tested).


----------



## Poppy

reppans said:


> Got ~7" of snow last night and shoveled my driveway with my Malkoff MDC AA on my camping neck cord. @ 10F degrees, the moonlight mode is ~0.8 lumen and plenty bright for me in the reflective snow and with ~200+ hrs runtime on a single Eneloop.
> 
> I understand this is Gene's first attempt at sub-lumen, and (at least in the cold) it just blows away my entire AA sub-lumen collection on efficiency (lm-hrs)....by a factor of 2x (side-by-side tested).



Does that mean that you'll be recommending this light more than the Quarks?


----------



## Superdave

My work light lego (e2dl body with a kx2c head and regular tailcap) to find a leak in a high pressure Vodka line. Little too bright actually but i still found the leak and fixed it. 






You can see the puddle of Vodka on the floor... lol


----------



## Cataract

^^ ...to find a leak in a high-pressure vodka line? Now you're talking!


Use my Quark 123 tactical twice today to find engine block heater plugs:

This morning a neighbour's car wouldn't start due to a frozen battery. While we waited for my car to warm up a bit, he asked me (he's an immigrant from a hot country) if he had "one of those wires to warm up his car"... nope and I don't think Honda's ever had that.

Then I needed my Quark again to get my own block heater plug out from under the grille as I almost had to ask for a ride home from work. Crazy stupid cold weather this year, I tell ya! If Hell froze over I think we could take a vacation there to warm up!


----------



## blah9

I was working on my Jeep Cherokee XJ last weekend to try to clean out the neutral safety switch which seems to be causing some problems starting up. It started getting dark on us, so I pulled out the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm which made the task much easier. Unfortunately we broke the switch pulling it off (didn't realize it was so fragile), and I am waiting for the new one to come in. We also became chilled to the bone that night.

Last night I used the same headlamp to shovel snow, and it worked like a charm. I debated on not using the headlamp since I've never used an extra light when shoveling, but it did make the job easier. It was also nice to be more visible to cars coming down the road.


----------



## BriteGeek

Power outage last night. Broke out one for me, one for my wife (who no longer complains about my having so many flashlights... thankfully she doesn't know their REAL number) so we could get around. Power came back on relatively quickly, so we really didn't end up using them for much.


----------



## yoyoman

You sound like you were disappointed the power came back so quickly. I salute a true flashaholic!


----------



## MiataTrySlide92

Used it to check under tables at the restaurant for left-behind belongings. People always leave stuff behind; cell phones, scarves, purses. I usually run outside when I find something, another use for the light to signal a car if need be. One time I found a purse, I ran to the group that had just left to find that it belonged to a man! So I guess it was actually a European Carry-All


----------



## Cataract

MiataTrySlide92 said:


> [...] One time I found a purse, I ran to the group that had just left to find that it belonged to a man! So I guess it was actually a European Carry-All



I might be a purse carrier too if I thought cash money was in it! I'm mostly kidding as seeing the person's live reaction tells a lot on whether they are saying the truth or not and I wasn't there.


Today I was working single-handed to clean the insides of a machine by flashlight for long enough to kill the battery in my Q123 tac in high mode. you know you're a real flashaholic when you actually enjoy that...


----------



## jamesmtl514

I always do a sweep of the resto, theater. You're right, it's very easy to leave things behind.


----------



## gkbain

Like a lot of older guys I use my nite stand lite, Olight S20L2 which I love, to get to and from the bathroom. All in all I use 3 or 4 different flashlights each day/night. Why do i have more than I can use?


----------



## Stockhouse13

Used my Quark Pro on medium to find my old mini mag light behind a shelf....lol.


----------



## Stockhouse13

Per-Sev said:


> I use my light for just getting around the house so I don't use the lights very much from outside it probably looks like I'm robbing the place but so far no cops have showed up. I have a crazy cat that likes to put here toys under things and Im always looking for them. When I was in the hospital a few weeks ago I used my light all the time the lights in there were just to bright and the switch was hard to reach for me so most of the time I used my Lenslight KO in candle mode and just bounced the beam off the ceiling to see what I needed. The doctors and the nurse were cool about it and just let me have some fun, I had a private room so that helped. I use it for those night time trips to the bathroom so I don't step on the cat or disturb anyone else. I would be lost without my light it's the most useful tool I own.



Man, that's movin in style. Nice light.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Used my HDS Rotary 250 to light up my walk down to work this morning.


----------



## Cataract

Used my PD 20 to laugh at a 3C mag that was on my supervisor's desk. It looked less than off.. I think it does not even have the right bulb in it; Man that thing has an horrible beam!


----------



## Bentonville

I used my SF6Z with the Malkoff drop-in to inspect the progress of a tree cutter who was supposed to be milling some planks for benches out of a couple of cedars I had cut down this past week. He also was supposed to be getting up a big pecan tree. When I went to work my side yard looked like a war-zone. I got home after dark and used my great light to check on his work. I love my light but was disappointed at what it showed me. Not a branch had been touched since Monday morning. Tonight it is snowing which will stay around a couple of days. It will probably be next week before he cleans up the trees. I am in no rush I guess. I kind of like having my yard camouflaged.


----------



## Catul

I was on vacation a couple of weeks ago in the Caribbean Islands, and as always, had a couple of flashlights with me (older Quark 2AA and a Zebralight SC52w). We were staying in a villa and one night, had to call maintenance to check out an issue with the toilet not flushing properly. The guy said something about the drain outside having a problem and went out on the verandah to find it - the poor guy only had a little light built into his flip phone. I saw home poking around and got my SC52w to help.

Lit up the area and he commented "you've got a nice light there". Once he found the drain, I left him to work on it - he came back in some time later and asked if I could bring my light to help find another drain on the side of the building. Helped him out again and I felt really bad about him being stuck with that pitiful phone light; I really wish I had a relatively inexpensive light to just give him, any of those Sipik AA ones would've been a huge deal for him.


----------



## kpangy

Nothing useful just playing around as I only got it in the mail today.


----------



## Monocrom

Catul said:


> I was on vacation a couple of weeks ago in the Caribbean Islands, and as always, had a couple of flashlights with me (older Quark 2AA and a Zebralight SC52w). We were staying in a villa and one night, had to call maintenance to check out an issue with the toilet not flushing properly. The guy said something about the drain outside having a problem and went out on the verandah to find it - the poor guy only had a little light built into his flip phone. I saw home poking around and got my SC52w to help.
> 
> Lit up the area and he commented "you've got a nice light there". Once he found the drain, I left him to work on it - he came back in some time later and asked if I could bring my light to help find another drain on the side of the building. Helped him out again and I felt really bad about him being stuck with that pitiful phone light; I really wish I had a relatively inexpensive light to just give him, any of those Sipik AA ones would've been a huge deal for him.



Stuck with it?? He's a maintenance guy who didn't have a common tool necessary to do his job right. I never understood the mentality of such individuals. I rarely fly, but always bring a cheap light with me to give away if I encounter someone who needs it.


----------



## Catul

Monocrom said:


> Stuck with it?? He's a maintenance guy who didn't have a common tool necessary to do his job right. I never understood the mentality of such individuals.



One reason I mentioned the location was to point out that these workers are likely unable to afford even inexpensive lights that you and I take for granted.


----------



## Monocrom

No offense intended. I can walk to the nearest pharmacy and for $1, buy at least a decent 2D no-name inca. light.

I know that locals in that part of the world struggle to make a living. But still, $1 for at least a decent inca. (plus batteries) doesn't sound pricey.


----------



## Catul

Monocrom said:


> I know that locals in that part of the world struggle to make a living. But still, $1 for at least a decent inca. (plus batteries) doesn't sound pricey.



I'm with you. Hopefully he saw what a huge difference a decent light made and how much easier his task was, and went out and bought something cheap that would help him. A maintenance man using a flip phone flashlight isn't good.

That Sipik AA I mentioned would've been such a nice gift for him ...


----------



## gravelrash

Got stuck in the Atlanta traffic nightmare last night. Had to abandon my truck about 3 miles from home, and used my EDC, an HDS HCRI light to walk home. Nice warmish tint in the snow.


----------



## jonwkng

Sorry to hear about the snowed-in situation in Atlanta. Strangely enough, I got to know about that through the GoingGear promo newsletter. Over here where I'm at, 'cold' weather in the tropics we're experiencing now is about 70 Degees F. Been seeing lots of patients down with influenza. Take care, everyone! 

Back to the topic...
Just installed some tritium vials onto my double-head. Curing the Norland 61 with my Streamlight NightCom UV. Not the fastest nor best way to do it, but certainly good enough for a hobbyist.


----------



## False Cast

Checked the timing belts on the cars and the belts on the snowthrower in the dark garage before sunrise. I used my Surefire 6px on low. Hooray winter.


----------



## El Camino

I made shadow puppets on low hanging clouds with my 2D ROP Mag. (Seriously!)


----------



## Onthelightside

Working medical for a conference, at night time and had to call a transport ambulance. Used the flashlight to guide the ambulance to the correct entrance on the long street on which the convention center stretches. We asked the crew if they saw my flashlight and they said "yes it was very helpful". Certainly helped get the crew there a bit faster instead of them going in the wrong door and having to weave through all the people.


----------



## Mag liter

I used my 3d xml2 mag mod to check on my car since it is so cold here


----------



## ven

Played hide and seek in the dark(obviously) except the odds were a little against me,i was armed with a maglite AA which is worse than useless,my 4yr old a nitecore tm15 which lights the room up needless to say i struggled to hide:laughing: and no i didnt have a say on light to use:candle:


----------



## JohnColter

Needed to see where a leak was coming from under my car. Turned out I had a puncture!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD32UE on medium to look at a strange gizmo mounted on the ceiling of the doctor's office while waiting for the doc to arrive. Never did figure out what it was, but not for lack of illumination.


----------



## buds224

You know that moment when you can see stupidity coming your way???

I was about to pull out of my parking spot (parked backwards for easy exit) last night and noticed someone with their reverse lights possibly getting ready to back into the spot I was in. Just enough time to prep my Eagletac Color for police red/blue strobe. My suspicions were correct and I honked my horn as they nearly hit me before I even left....they kept coming, so I lift my thumb to uncover the light's lens. Good news.....everyone in the vicinity stopped immediately and I left safely as they were all still trying to process what happened.

I don't recommend this as you can get into trouble, but the lead-time was just too tempting.


----------



## RetroTechie

Yesterday pulled a tiny splinter from my gf's finger. Used a small EDC to light up the splinter from the side, so it could be easily seen against the dark background. Similar to the well known trick "shine parallel to the floor to locate that small part you dropped".

Actually getting a grip on that splinter was more difficult than lighting it up...


----------



## inetdog

But getting a grip on it without lighting it up would have been really hard, yes?


----------



## ven

Used my lenser t7.2 early hours checking machine modules on shop floor using the flood/zoom,looking through the dusty perspex,then used my fenix tk50 with 60mm nitecore diffuser in the back of a machine changing some drive belts.


----------



## Monocrom

Just finished helping mom find a diamond earring which she lost. Swore she put it on top of her bed. Grabbed the nearest light, _*Energizer 3watt rechargeable LED*_ model (pewter with a reverse-clicky side-switch and zero water-resistance but excellent beam and beam-profile), and got down on my belly to look for the little thing. Found it almost immediately. (Diamonds reflect light so well.)

It's a very good light actually. Other than the inherent lack of W.R., and the battery in mine is old. Can't hold a charge for $#!%. But overall, very nice light.


----------



## buds224

We were experiencing a second snow storm and the Japanese power grid was again tested with rolling blackouts. Staged x2 LD20 lights with diffuser cones around the living room, pointed my SRT7 at chandelier; all set to low settings. PD32UE for navigating around the house; diffuser cone as well, set to low.


----------



## zespectre

Sunwayman D40A and a traffic wand used to warn off drivers who were about to attempt our icy hill after the previous driver wound up down the hill, over the bank, and onto the golf course. (fortunately just a 2 ft drop off the bank, no injuries to people)


----------



## Cataract

PhotonWrangler said:


> Used my PD32UE on medium to look at a strange gizmo mounted on the ceiling of the doctor's office while waiting for the doc to arrive. Never did figure out what it was, but not for lack of illumination.



It is a hidden camera in disguise that is used to evaluate people's behavior while waiting for the doc. Your file now has a "peculiar behavior" tag on it.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Cataract said:


> It is a hidden camera in disguise that is used to evaluate people's behavior while waiting for the doc. Your file now has a "peculiar behavior" tag on it.



Lol. O wait... oo:


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Used my HDS Rotary 250 to navigate home from Regal Cinemas Pioneer Place,after seeing the 2014 Robocop for a Valentine's Day date movie.

Had an awesome night.


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> Lol. O wait... oo:



No worries.... Normal is boring. And who wants to be known as_ Boring?_


----------



## ven

Monocrom said:


> Just finished helping mom find a diamond earring which she lost.
> 
> Thats 1 thing i dont need a flashlight for............
> 
> 
> My foot always finds them:devil: right in the heel too and it ruddy hurts like hell:shakehead
> 
> :laughing:


----------



## dbleznak

I just caught 4 10-year-old boys egging my house. This is what me and my wife used.


----------



## ven

dbleznak said:


> I just caught 4 10-year-old boys egging my house. This is what me and my wife used.



Bit expensive to throw back at them...........


----------



## Cataract

ven said:


> Bit expensive to throw back at them...........


----------



## kj2

Fenix HP25 and PD35- for the simple task, that every evening has to be done, walking the dog


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Shaving with the bathroom lights off,tail-standing my HDS Rotary 250.(set to full brightness..)

Actually worked out quite well..


----------



## LedTed

Tonight, I heard the furnace pump running a little too long. I hurried downstairs and used my D11 V.2 to help troubleshoot a stuck float switch.


----------



## eclipsesharp

Used my Zebralight H52W as a make shift camera flash.


----------



## blah9

I went for a walk last night in the snow and was very glad to have brought a Fenix PD32UE to light the way. There were a few icy patches which were hard to see in some areas, so the light saved us from a lot of aggravation. I also tailstanded the TK75 on low to get ready for bed. Every night it is fun to turn off all the lights and get ready for bed just using flashlights.


----------



## Roger Sully

A buddy of mine asked me to help cover a shift at a local lounge. Right around closing time one young fella started to act up........my M22 Warrior on high brought the argument to an immediate end!


----------



## anjari_br

The plumber had to check a leak in the bathroom and pulled out his cell phone to use the flashlight ... I immediately drew from his pocket a flashlight (cheap x2000) I had already caught for it, knowing it would be useful...:shakehead


----------



## Monocrom

anjari_br said:


> The plumber had to check a leak in the bathroom and pulled out his cell phone to use the flashlight ... I immediately drew from his pocket a flashlight (cheap x2000) I had already caught for it, knowing it would be useful...:shakehead



You'd expect a professional plumber to basically be professional and have all the proper tools of his trade with him. 

Used his cellphone.... Was he a hipster plumber?


----------



## RobertMM

Used my Quark to illuminate the bottom of a toddler's hand while inserting an IV line after workmates tried the procedure unsuccessfully thrice. I can view deep veins easily and insert an IV this way even on people with fat hands. 
I get to use my lights a lot at the Emergency room, to view a patient's throat or ears, to inspect wounds, to assist a surgeon doing minor suturing. 
Usually it's the Quark or LX2, now it's my E1e with Tana's SingLED Nichia 219 module. Sweet light.


----------



## sunny_nites

Used my Four 7s Mini CR2 to track down a loose NIC cable on a gateway router.


----------



## anjari_br

Monocrom said:


> You'd expect a professional plumber to basically be professional and have all the proper tools of his trade with him.
> 
> Used his cellphone.... Was he a hipster plumber?



You'd be surprised at how skilled professionals are devoid of useful tools 
here in my country...:candle:


----------



## RetroTechie

anjari_br said:


> You'd be surprised at how skilled professionals are devoid of useful tools


No surprise on my part, regardless of location. But in my book, a *professional* carries proper tools. As in: not the right tools for the job -> not a professional.

So (imho) a plumber that goes to work with a cell phone as his only lighting tool, is not an ill-equipped plumber, but an amateur that _claims_ to be a plumber...  If you _are_ a plumber, and you're a professional: carry the stuff needed to do your job!


----------



## inetdog

A member on another Forum stated that in Turkey you can always identify the electrician because he is the one who has a screwdriver....


----------



## ven

Last night the misses had a large transit van full of studio equipment,so i set up the skyray in garage facing out to the rear opened van.The flood was fantastic for empting all the lights/props(boy was there lots of bowen esprit and elichrom as in double figures.........ridiculous tbh before stands/props etc etc.)which kept me busy unloading from 9.30pm till 11pm:scowl:

The skyrays approx 2000lm was excellent,got warm but not hot,could not tell if dimmed tbh.So going in van great,turning around blinded :laughing: ,shame not a remote control to dim from say 20yds available............maybe not much use in general is the answer to that.


----------



## markr6

Used my SC52w at 500lm in the break room in an attempt to see which donut had a filling inside. Yes, really.

BTW, it should be illegal to put that cheap white rediwhip crap in a donut. I want the yellow pudding!!


----------



## ven

markr6 said:


> Used my SC52w at 500lm in the break room in an attempt to see which donut had a filling inside. Yes, really.
> 
> BTW, it should be illegal to put that cheap white rediwhip crap in a donut. I want the yellow pudding!!




Like it:twothumbs


----------



## david57strat

I used a ThruNite T10 to peep down the shower drain, for cleaning.


----------



## jaycyu

ven said:


> elichrom


Her addiction is much deeper and expensive than yours : D

I used my 20W P60 to warm my hands.


----------



## Monocrom

anjari_br said:


> You'd be surprised at how skilled professionals are devoid of useful tools
> here in my country...:candle:



Please don't take this the wrong way, but unless someone lives in a 3rd-World country; there's just no excuse for a Pro not to have all the tools he needs. I'm sorry to hear that it's common to see a lack of tools on professionals where you live.


----------



## ven

jaycyu said:


> Her addiction is much deeper and expensive than yours : D
> 
> You jaycyu are very correct,maybe why i get away with the odd tk75vn slipping through............
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> May i suggest an x3vn to warm hands too,its fantastic:thumbsup:


----------



## anjari_br

Monocrom said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but unless someone lives in a 3rd-World country; there's just no excuse for a Pro not to have all the tools he needs. I'm sorry to hear that it's common to see a lack of tools on professionals where you live.



I've been through so many situations, and believe me, this is normal (should not be, but it is) ... by 
example: ever seen a mechanical elevators in an elevator shaft without a flashlight (I gave my 
Fenix ​​PD20 and the work was done), I have helped an car mechanic to check a problem in 
engine, has helped illuminate an electrical panel for a technician to work ... 
And yes, I live in a 3rd World country (Brazil), where the price of a good flashlight is up to 
prohibitive for some people, unfortunately...


----------



## ven

In law nipped around,i gave him a "1000lm" light a few years back as was wowed by it.............and still is..........erm was In fairness its a pretty good china 18650 light,built in charger and probably closer to 500lm than 1000 ..........

This boss was out shopping,so out come the big(and little) boys,for a bit of out the front fun,he was showing his grandson callum his light,callum ran through his lights,needles to say mel(in law) was pretty impressed at 1800-2000lm,well amazed tbh.So then the tiny x3vn,can imagine the look now on his face :laughing: 3000+lm in a light smaller than his.Explained to him about reflectors,depth,de-dome etc etc.Then got the tk51 out,showed the different flood/throw options.............big boy time.TK75vn ,4400lm of kick ***,well he nearly fell over............think he wants 1 tbh :laughing:

He obv never seen/known/heard of anything like this before,55yr old like a 3yr old.............priceless :twothumbs

"how many bloody torches have you got?" "bloody ell"

:thumbsup:...................not enough was the reply


----------



## ajl

After a local intoxicated driver backed over my mailbox at 2 AM in the morning, I used my modified Surefire G3 while waiting for the police. The driver did not stay around. Also used the light (at 2:30 AM) to do preliminary work on the mailbox area prior to doing a re-install. I think in the future I will also grab my modified 3D Maglite. (And no, I don't intend to confront a drunk at 2 AM in the morning. That is what the police are paid to do.)


----------



## ven

Took my tk75vn in work and showed some of my engineering buddies what 4400lm looks like also showed off my d25cvn ti which they loved too.Yep they think i am mad,but hey who cares,as they knew that before anyway 

Asked me about strobe,so after explaining the uses and obv it would be rude of me not to demonstrate(again obv with their permission)...............they agreed it was well politely put f****** effective :laughing: and joked that a whack without the strobe would be effective enough :laughing: ..........i didnt get permission to demonstrate that:shrug: :laughing:


----------



## Krunchy

I use my Preon 2 every night to get into bed, as I have a loft bed that isn't close enough to reach the light switch. Today I also used the Preon to provide more light in Chemistry class to observe a chemical reaction in a well plate. After school, used the Preon again to sort through the dryer and find something I needed (didn't have time to fold it all ).


----------



## square_cpf

I use my flashlight as I did all the time before weekend.
Enjoy my insect observation in the night with a red filter mounted on my flashlight bezel!


----------



## ven

Well its been 1 of those weeks,a show off week with request i brought in the x3vn de-dome(again as many peeps work here),and a very positive response from the closet flahaholics :laughing:

They think i am a flashlight perv................and :laughing:

Boys got t av their toyz 

Needless to say the x3vn amazed them,also as the lights were in work i showed the x3 and d23cvn off again to another closet flashoholic......ok i little lie as there were 4 in awe...........

Just wait till the tk61vn show off session...............oh yeh baby:twothumbs

Dont get me wrong,i am certainly no show off,however when it comes to vinh lights it comes as standard.........should be a contractual agreement as its only fare that everyone can see his magic imo.................it wont be long before i get asked again as rumours spread  and i may just oblige

I forgot to add,the other night(#3684) when i or rather the father in law was "playing" like a 5yr old with my weapons of mass light,the old peeps home 100yds across the way,well some certain twitching was noticed.At least 4 separate windows showed shadow shaped peeps,presuming :wow: no doubt with thought along the lines of "bout time that lad grew up" :laughing: (no it wasnt late,around the 6pm time) so i did not wake the older generation:thumbsup: more something for them to talk about(moan maybe).


----------



## UnderPar

My QT2L-X was in my pocket coming from work and after dinner past 7, all lights suddenly went off!! There was a power outage!! I immediately pulled my torch and lighted up our dining area. Got my P16 and positioned it on one of the tables, tail down. Bingo! The house was illuminated. Power was back after 10 mins..... 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Well the misses nipped in the local chinese on way home,power cut so could only use gas(obv) so could still get by beef fried rice:twothumbs however they could not see,she left her 2 edc lights to help and very happy.............well they can see to cook what they can.I am not going to leave £100s worth of lights with them so dropped off a lenser p14 and p17 as good flood options,even happier:thumbsup: offered a huge discount but would not accept,sometimes its just nice ...........well to be nice. They will drop off when power comes back on their block:thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

Before going to bed just a few hours ago, I cut some tin-foil to stop the damn flickering that just gets worse and worse in my Lowes 2C LED Task Force light. Overall, a good light that isn't too expensive. But the flickering just got out of hand. A modern day LED light should not need to be smacked to get it to work properly.

Inserted a few tiny, thin disks of aluminum foil just below the spring of the tailcap. So far so good. No more flickering.


----------



## UnderPar

Another power outage occured last Saturday while we had visitors at home. Its a good thing I always carry my Quark QT2L-X. Everyone were amazed of the intensity of the light, burst mode. It gracefully went to its high mode after more than a minute and we used it until power was restored. It lasted for almost an hour! Of course I used my 3 lights to illuminate the whole areas of the house.


----------



## ven

From post 3691,i nipped to the chinese for my lights,they said "you very nice man mark very nice,beef fried rice and prawn fu young for you" i said no thanks,honest its nothing,they insisted but we have had pancakes.They are going to give us a free meal fri or sat which is very nice of them so a big :twothumbs

Their kids loved the little lenser K2 (the misses edc car key light) so i said keep it,keeps their kids happy:thumbsup: and as a bonus for rach,she will be getting a gold olight i3s now :laughing: so maybe not a free meal after all :laughing:

Other news..........I used my Klarus P1A for the 1st time today in work




Just so simple, on a single AA free fed cell.2 modes,hi/low by simple head turn with a forward clicky(perfect again for work as i dont need to click it all the time,momentary is an important requirement for my work use at times)as i use it for 5 seconds checking module identification numbers through perspex guards 1st thing.

Overall happy,not too bright(over 150-200lm reflects too much back at you),not bad spread so useful for inspecting,with clip on anti-roll so can rest in machine and work.Also its small,considerably more so than my t7.2,so reaching in,easy access makes life that bit easier........happy with it:thumbsup:


----------



## UnderPar

I heard a flickering sound upon switching on the light in our bathroom and immediately verified where it came from. The switch. I grabbed my Nitecore MT1C, ball cap, spare switch and a screwdriver then returned to the bathroom to do the repair. Clipped my torch on the cap, switched it on then started to remove the switch and replaced it with the spare. Re-installed the switch back and upon switching it on again, bingo!!! No more flickering sound. This light is simple but of BIG help in works like this.


----------



## ilovehaters

I always use my Fenix E 12 to check my Jeep before leaving work. I have a peak underneath and look at the tires. I also use the low mode to check pupils.


----------



## Monocrom

Helped a loved one check an old mattress and box-spring (not one they sleep on, BTW) for bed bugs. Found a handful.

As is often the case whenever I use a rechargeable light, the one I grabbed dimmed on me before I was done needing to use it. Though in fairness, unlike my old Solarforce L900 piece of crap, it didn't suddenly die on me while using it for something more important. Tossed my Energizer 3watt rechargeable LED model (yes, that's its model designation) back on its charger. Grabbed my 2C Lowes Task Force LED model, and finished the job.

For some odd reason, rechargeable lights just keep letting me down, even though I keep them charged up. Guilt-free lumens are nice. But I just don't feel guilty using primaries when rechargeables keep letting me down.


----------



## parnass

Had to examine an adjustment underneath the drill press table in my home workshop. The adjustment was in a dark recess so I used a Streamlight Stylus Pro penlight to illuminate the area.


----------



## stona

Had to the change the furnace filter this morning but it was snagging on something inside the duct. Used my PD35 to find the snag and release it and used the pliers on my leatherman to grab the edge of the filter to pull.

Turns out the filter had been in so long it had caked with dust and the furnace blower pressure had caused the now caked filter to bow out of shape and not come out of it's slot easily. Lesson learned....don't listen to dad when he says he changed the filter recently lol.


----------



## UnderPar

Had to look for my long nose pliers since it wasn't in my toolbox. Grabbed my QT2L-X, set it on the secondary mode, and started lighting up the dim area underneath the lavatory. And there was the pliers, together with some other tools lying on the floor covered with some other stuffs.


----------



## ven

Had to go to new studio premises rach has just sorted,needs all doing up obv yet,but she forgot her light so out came my d25cvn that lives in my coat,awesome,did the job flawlessly.The guy(van man) who lives around the corner was helping move some equipment,he was amazed by the little light and what it kicked out,i should have brought a bigger beast:laughing:


----------



## blah9

I used my Armytek Wizard Pro Warm to replenish the washer fluid and coolant in my Jeep this morning before heading out.

I have also been using my new Fenix TK75vnkt to impress my friends in the last few days.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

We had a power failure at work today. The generator kicked in so we had lights after about 20 seconds. I went to the generator transfer switch area and used my PD32UE on medium to read some fine print on the transfer switch's status panel.


----------



## pyro1son

Just my D25C Ti walking around the house at night


----------



## ven

Took the tk61vn,tk75vn and x3vn up rivington barn,pigeon tower for a wishful test..........too misty AGAIN!! but a fun little run up,recorded on video


tk61vn



tk75vn




Never tested the x3vn as no point with the mist


----------



## UnderPar

Walked around our subdivision last night and there was an area where there was very minimal lights. Used my P16 to to guide me and see things from afar.


----------



## parnass

I used a Malkoff 1xCR123 MDC flashlight to examine a GFI (ground fault interrupter) AC outlet located in a dark area underneath a table. The GFI protection circuit had tripped and I reset it.


----------



## yowzer

Traffic control and patent exam at a nighttime, serious car versus pedestrian accident in the middle of a busy road. First time I ever used a strobe mode for anything but goofing off (Nitecore EC25).


----------



## Dadof6

Lit up my child's foot with a Peak Brass El Capitan to assist me take out a very tiny sliver.


----------



## Monocrom

Just used my rechargeable Energizer 3watt LED model with side-switch to check on a loved one who recently went to bed.


----------



## sampson2269

Use mine every night at work so I don't wake up my co-workers when I have to go to the bathroom. Thank goodness for Zebralight & HDS for they're excellent firefly modes.


----------



## LightWalker

sampson2269 said:


> Use mine every night at work so I don't wake up my co-workers when I have to go to the bathroom. Thank goodness for Zebralight & HDS for they're excellent firefly modes.



If Your co-workers are asleep, you should wake them.


----------



## sampson2269

LightWalker said:


> If Your co-workers are asleep, you should wake them.



Lol, I work in the oilfield, directional drilling. Sleep is very important to us, we don't get much of it, so I have to be as courteous as humanly possible.


----------



## LightWalker

sampson2269 said:


> Lol, I work in the oilfield, directional drilling. Sleep is very important to us, we don't get much of it, so I have to be as courteous as humanly possible.



Oh, I see. LOL


----------



## gkbain

When I got up last night I used my S20 on moonlight mode to watch the floor to keep from stepping on lady bugs. Seems they are trying to move in.


----------



## Cataract

gkbain said:


> When I got up last night I used my S20 on moonlight mode to watch the floor to keep from stepping on lady bugs. Seems they are trying to move in.



I recently found out they can be pretty invasive. I found hundreds (hibernating or dead - not sure what they do) outside the patio door of my new place. No wonder some cultures consider them as pests... I don't mind a couple, but that was way more than I care to see attached to my main air exchange means.


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> I recently found out they can be pretty invasive. I found hundreds (hibernating or dead - not sure what they do) outside the patio door of my new place. No wonder some cultures consider them as pests... I don't mind a couple, but that was way more than I care to see attached to my main air exchange means.



Have had plenty of experience with them. Would rather my home be invaded with the most common variety of Ladbug than any other insect. Hard to describe, but they are actually very polite. Real pests scurry and run away like crazy if you try to pick them up. Ladybugs just sit there and wait for you to pick them up. 

On topic:

Testing my Energizer 3watt LED rechargeable model. The beam-profile is excellent, but I think the battery-stick is too old. Might need to replace it soon.


----------



## TheDudeAbides

I used mine this weekend to help with my proposal to my girlfriend. 

I took my girlfriend on a sunset picnic in a remote valley. I am a pilot, and asked a couple pilot friends to fly over at a specific time, and drop the box holding the engagement ring to us (don't worry, the ring was in my pocket). I had tied a 15' long red ribbon to the box to act as a parachute, and visual aid as it fell. 

The location was remote and unfamiliar to the pilots, so spotting us from the aircraft would be difficult while the sun was setting. I had my Zebralight H600w MKII handy, since we would be walking out after sunset. When I heard the plane in the distance I put it on strobe (the three-click to strobe feature is great) and pointed it at the aircraft so they could find our position. Within a few seconds of doing so the pilots turned towards us and flashed their landing light, signaling they had us in sight. I'm always nerding out and playing with my lights so I played it off as just messing around, which she is used to and completely cool with by now. 

They flew over at ~2000' above the ground, which we played off as coincidence, since they continued past. I had previously briefed the pilots to fly over us, continue outbound for 2 min and turn around to return for the 'ring drop'. That time before the ring drop allowed me to show her a video on my iPad I had previously put together, which featured about 1-2 seconds of every photo and video we had together from the time we first met till now, two years later. By the end of the video she was in tears, and just about then the plane flew over, now 500' AGL, and to our surprise let out a small package with a long red ribbon streamer as it floated to the ground. I exclaimed, my light must have gotten their attention, and they must have thought we were needing something air-dropped. We ran over to the box, I cut the ribbon off and when she opened it, it was empty. That's when I pulled out the ring, said a few nice things and got down on one knee, and she said yes!

Afterwards she put together exactly what I was doing with the light by signaling the plane, and she said I can never get rid of the Zebralight now since it played such a role in the proposal. 

I think justifying light purchases in the future just got easier to sell to my future wife...


----------



## Monocrom

NICE!


----------



## ven

TheDudeAbides-astonishingly fantastic,what an amazing story and my fav so far:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## blah9

Congratulations! That's a great use of a flashlight! Best wishes to you both!


----------



## callmaster

Been watching a ton of supernatural type horror movies, so yeah been using my lights to check the ceilings, corners and what not just in case, you know, late at night, etc.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

TheDudeAbides said:


> I used mine this weekend to help with my proposal to my girlfriend.
> 
> I took my girlfriend on a sunset picnic in a remote valley. I am a pilot, and asked a couple pilot friends to fly over at a specific time, and drop the box holding the engagement ring to us (don't worry, the ring was in my pocket). I had tied a 15' long red ribbon to the box to act as a parachute, and visual aid as it fell.
> 
> The location was remote and unfamiliar to the pilots, so spotting us from the aircraft would be difficult while the sun was setting. I had my Zebralight H600w MKII handy, since we would be walking out after sunset. When I heard the plane in the distance I put it on strobe (the three-click to strobe feature is great) and pointed it at the aircraft so they could find our position. Within a few seconds of doing so the pilots turned towards us and flashed their landing light, signaling they had us in sight. I'm always nerding out and playing with my lights so I played it off as just messing around, which she is used to and completely cool with by now.
> 
> They flew over at ~2000' above the ground, which we played off as coincidence, since they continued past. I had previously briefed the pilots to fly over us, continue outbound for 2 min and turn around to return for the 'ring drop'. That time before the ring drop allowed me to show her a video on my iPad I had previously put together, which featured about 1-2 seconds of every photo and video we had together from the time we first met till now, two years later. By the end of the video she was in tears, and just about then the plane flew over, now 500' AGL, and to our surprise let out a small package with a long red ribbon streamer as it floated to the ground. I exclaimed, my light must have gotten their attention, and they must have thought we were needing something air-dropped. We ran over to the box, I cut the ribbon off and when she opened it, it was empty. That's when I pulled out the ring, said a few nice things and got down on one knee, and she said yes!
> 
> Afterwards she put together exactly what I was doing with the light by signaling the plane, and she said I can never get rid of the Zebralight now since it played such a role in the proposal.
> 
> I think justifying light purchases in the future just got easier to sell to my future wife...



Best proposal ever.You,sir,are a classy guy.

BTW,congratulations.


----------



## pyro1son

Nice Congrats!


----------



## ven

Well in comparison about as mundane as you can get,last night i decided to remove my A bar........in the dark as you do,just used my i3s as on keys,then decided to run my led light bar deflecting off garage door to light the area up

So A bar off,jury out yet as dont want it too "busy" on the front end
Pic or not true :laughing: 19mm ratchet spanners made short work of the 6 bolts............


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I was at a conference the other day and I sat down briefly at the reception table. When I put my arms on the table I suddenly discovered that the table underneath the heavy tablecloth was hinged and it started to collapse, causing everything to fall on the floor including an open can of soda.  

So I pulled out my PD32UE and crawled under the tablecloth looking for an adjustment that might secure the table from collapsing again. I couldn't find one but at least I was able to see the mechanism clearly.


----------



## markr6

The fluorescent lamp above the kitchen area burned out at work. Not sure where the spares are so I just bounced some light off the ceiling with my SC62d. The whole time while I was getting the coffee going I kept silently saying in my mind "GOOD TINT!"


----------



## pencilsharpener

I went cycling with my LD20 strapped to my bike.


----------



## YBCold

working on bicycles to get better lighting into frame and hubs. later i will use my light for picking up my dogs poo, and as a bicycle headlight


----------



## Aquatichunter

Showed a bank owned property to clients with no electricity. Handed them each a flashlight - Olight m21x for her and 4sevens preon 2 for him. I was stuck with my cell phone flashlight.


----------



## UnderPar

Replaced our faucet in the CR lavatory. After replacement, got my Nitecore MT1C and checked if there were leaks on the fittings. Yes, there was. Tightened it with a pipe wrench and checked again with my light. Bingo!


----------



## jamesmtl514

Aquatichunter said:


> Showed a bank owned property to clients with no electricity. Handed them each a flashlight - Olight m21x for her and 4sevens preon 2 for him. I was stuck with my cell phone flashlight.



Sounds like someone needs more lights! 


+ love the proposal! Congrats to you both. Live a happy and healthy life together


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> Have had plenty of experience with them. Would rather my home be invaded with the most common variety of Ladbug than any other insect. Hard to describe, but they are actually very polite. Real pests scurry and run away like crazy if you try to pick them up. Ladybugs just sit there and wait for you to pick them up.
> [...]



Definitely better than most other insects, I agree! I do let a few spiders roam around to keep insect count down 




TheDudeAbides said:


> I used mine this weekend to help with my proposal to my girlfriend.
> 
> I took my girlfriend on a sunset picnic in a remote valley. I am a pilot, and asked a couple pilot friends to fly over at a specific time, and drop the box holding the engagement ring to us (don't worry, the ring was in my pocket). I had tied a 15' long red ribbon to the box to act as a parachute, and visual aid as it fell.
> 
> The location was remote and unfamiliar to the pilots, so spotting us from the aircraft would be difficult while the sun was setting. I had my Zebralight H600w MKII handy, since we would be walking out after sunset. When I heard the plane in the distance I put it on strobe (the three-click to strobe feature is great) and pointed it at the aircraft so they could find our position. Within a few seconds of doing so the pilots turned towards us and flashed their landing light, signaling they had us in sight. I'm always nerding out and playing with my lights so I played it off as just messing around, which she is used to and completely cool with by now.
> 
> They flew over at ~2000' above the ground, which we played off as coincidence, since they continued past. I had previously briefed the pilots to fly over us, continue outbound for 2 min and turn around to return for the 'ring drop'. That time before the ring drop allowed me to show her a video on my iPad I had previously put together, which featured about 1-2 seconds of every photo and video we had together from the time we first met till now, two years later. By the end of the video she was in tears, and just about then the plane flew over, now 500' AGL, and to our surprise let out a small package with a long red ribbon streamer as it floated to the ground. I exclaimed, my light must have gotten their attention, and they must have thought we were needing something air-dropped. We ran over to the box, I cut the ribbon off and when she opened it, it was empty. That's when I pulled out the ring, said a few nice things and got down on one knee, and she said yes!
> 
> Afterwards she put together exactly what I was doing with the light by signaling the plane, and she said I can never get rid of the Zebralight now since it played such a role in the proposal.
> 
> I think justifying light purchases in the future just got easier to sell to my future wife...



You get my vote for most original flashlight use ever! Congratulations!


----------



## Krunchy

I was working on an iPhone 4 today and I dropped a tiny screw and washer. Used my Preon 2 on medium parallel to the floor to cast a shadow of the screw, and I found the washer shortly thereafter. It always pays off to have a light.


----------



## RetroTechie

Used that exact same trick today with my brass light...

But no - the coffee bean I dropped, remains at large. Only his colleagues were ground into a powder and drowned in boiling water. :laughing:


----------



## harro

Used my Wolfeyes Sniper 260 with 350 lm R2 upgrade pill to help me fit a 160mm double row 'B' section pulley and taperlock bush to a Stamford 4 pole alternator head.


----------



## groutboy_1

1.) Used Lumapower D Mimi vx2 with std. Cr123 at about 310 Lms...To take trash to apt. complex dumpster.
2.) Checked on my car in back lot parking...Very dark...Used Ea4 Pioneer at high 550lm setting...No problems...Plenty bright...
3.) Used Maglite Magtac out in my brothers parking lot last week...320lms...
4.) Used my Jetbeam bc10 270lm pocket light at work.. maint. cage for propane cylinders. ..
4.) Lit up some woods... Ea4 Pioneer at 550/860lms...
5.) Bath RM. Lights :blown CFL in $#!tter...Used Bayco 4x6 3aaa 5mm led light pocket as back-up option. ..* please don't squeeze the Charmin! *
6.) Fenix Tk11 258lms, back parking lot...Always good distance...


----------



## blah9

I used the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm to do some car repairs during the day. It helped a lot to be able to see better in all the dark areas between various parts.


----------



## groutboy_1

Strobed Brother with Maglite Magtac...Why? Because he's an easy target! (Disclaimer: Never look directly into high output lights at close range! Eye damage! ) Only strobe redneck family members that monster truck, off-road, and atv rock climb!


----------



## Skookum

I used my Fenix TK41-U2 to do two area searches and three traffic stops. Well, technically that's not true... it was last night rather than today. The TK41 is truly an amazing flashlight. It has made my beloved MagLight, that I have been using for the past 20 years, completely obsolete. Although I'm not quite ready to put her out to pasture yet, as she is still there in reserve. The Stinger however is now relegated to my truck's glove box, a sad demise for a once state of the art piece of equipment. I have also two PD35's on order. One will go on my rifle and the other will be on my belt.


----------



## novice

Have been taking my normal lackadaisical approach to refurbishing some vintage camp stoves (Coleman and Optimus) and pump-up lanterns. Even under the most idyllic of natural light environments, you cannot see to the bottom of a fuel fount or pump tube without a light.


----------



## groutboy_1

Used Coast HP 7 -360lm version to check on car in back parking lot...


----------



## Xandre 01

repair the light in a house


----------



## ven

As i am getting more into my single AA lights i have started using them in work,i am awaiting a d25a and t10s so have been using the cheaper end klarus p1a......

It does the job ok,i am quite shocked at how quick it eats an AA cell compared to my 4xAAA t7.2.The t7.2 admitedly has 4 cells although smaller capacity at 900mah,but load spread over the 4 cells does impress run time wise(total of 3600mah compared to 1500mah with the single AA ,but far more than double the run time with higher output,probably more like 4x run time) and always on high.I can easily eat an AA cell in a day,maybe 2. The t7.2 will last days,and usage is minimum of 2hrs a day up to 5 on average. I know multi AAA lights are a little frowned on,but the run times are quite sufficient,and although not regulated,even when the original 250lm drops after a while the 100lm(similar to where the p1a starts off) is still very usable on flood/throw.

To add the p1a becomes very uncomfortable with around 30 mins of momentary due to the thin recessed tail cap,starts to dig in the thumb and the button requires moderate pressure............

Will see how the d25a goes,may try eneloop but it counters the use of free cells in work,then i need to charge them up(could always do that in work,just not convenient)


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

My Fenix PD35 would have too outlandish to bring to my my niece's wedding reception tonight where the dance floor was dimly lit. 

So I used my alternative EDC new Fenix E12 to highlight nieces and nephews and others-- as they danced-- while tapping through the three lumens settings.

This made it seem as though there were "dancing lights" as I 'filmed' on my iTouch.

Interestingly, nobody dancing noticed-- even when I asked them later!-- and I suppose the reason might be they are used to dancing while lights flicker on the dance floor. Or they were too absorbed in the music (as I was in the light, hehe).


----------



## parnass

:welcome: Welcome to the forum, LetThereBeLight!


----------



## cowsmilk

Bathroom trip at o'dark thirty.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Malkoff MD2 219emo job, lit up the ceiling to determine load bearing walls.

Malkoff MD4 Hounddog v4 walking my pup in the evening


----------



## Stockhouse13

Used my G2/M61WL to cook some Swordfish on the grill-


----------



## groutboy_1

To taunt old school, anti-LED, incandescent 'hot-wire guys"! New tech rules! And No, Al Gore did NOT create LEDS!!!


----------



## kj2

ZL SC600 MKII L2, to check the car in front of my house.


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

Spilled a small crumb while visiting my elderly father recently which would have driven him nuts, so I whipped out my PD35 without which I would not have located it in a microsecond but in much more time which would have attracted his (unwanted, for that reason) attention. The light saved me his wrath!


----------



## Launch Mini

Sadly, it just sat in my pocket this morning on the early morning dog walk.
It is that time of year, when the sun is rising when I walk the dogs, so no more lights are needed in the morning.
Sunrise is officially 6:50 am, but at 6am it's bright enough that a light is not needed.
Not about to wake up any earlier, just to use a light, but it did cross my mind, then I hit the snooze button.


----------



## groutboy_1

Used Original stainless steel Brinkmann Lx Legend Tac-light.(note: one of Wal-Mart 1st solid incandescent 120lm tac-torches available to general public 10 or so years ago...) Now since modded with early P60 250lm cool white drop in from batteryjunction. A number of years old, but still damn bright, and functioning perfectly! Used this piece of kit to take out last night's trash!


----------



## tritiumsights

I've mostly used cheap flashlights affixed to my bicycle for late night trips, but I've recently started using them to avoid stepping on my pitch black labrador in the middle of the night.


----------



## ven

I used my t10s




To try out in work and its great,used it around the machinery checking through guarding and inspection.

Tried out the wand attachment which fits securely 




Great spread of light for leaving inside machine,using the clip as an anti roll..............very good. Simple AA cell fed,not replaced yet so not sure on run time till change...........

Only down side for me is no momentary on tail cap,as selfbuilt reported and a great find too,a simple twist of head to turn off,as long as left a couple of seconds(sooner and a mode change)and tighten ,its back on so like an momentary but with a twist

Good light,nice feel,feels solid/expensive clip is on the weak side compared to some so not sure if i would rely on it in precarious situations that the light could get broken if came unattached.


----------



## UnderPar

There was a power outage just this evening while having our dinner. Since my QT2L-X is always in my pocket, it didn't take long before the whole dinning area was lighted. But after less than a minute, power was restored. Thanks 4Sevens!


----------



## jman1151

I have mine mounted to the scope on my pellet gun. I’m in the pigeon eradication business Turn the light on view with the 12x scope and you can count the mites on their head at 25 yards.


----------



## blah9

I used my Fenix PD32UE to light up the back of my desktop PC in order to plug some cables in. Then I started to open the case to clean out some dust and decided to grab the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm headlamp to make the job easier.


----------



## Flashlight Dave

I used my Fenix PD32UE to light up the underneath of his car to see what was causing the rattling noise.


----------



## Ted Roadstar

Fenix E35UE to light up behind my work desk in the garage to find a part I dropped...still no idea where it went but the light worked great


----------



## groutboy_1

Yesterday night...Used Nitecore EA 4a pioneer in low-high 550lm mode to take out the trash, and go to my car in our resident parking area in back of my building...Where the nighttime motion sensor lot lights are iffy at best...Illuminated the entire lot! No problems!


----------



## Lord Muzzy

Returned home from a late shift yesterday to find Mrs Muzzy terrified  because there was a giant bee somewhere in the lounge. Used my Klarus to search under the sofa and down the back of cupboards. I eventually found the culprit behind the TV... Released outside unharmed. :twothumbs


----------



## ven

Lord Muzzy said:


> Returned home from a late shift yesterday to find Mrs Muzzy terrified  because there was a giant bee somewhere in the lounge. Used my Klarus to search under the sofa and down the back of cupboards. I eventually found the culprit behind the TV... Released outside unharmed. :twothumbs




What about the bee????


:laughing:


----------



## Lord Muzzy

ven said:


> What about the bee????
> 
> 
> :laughing:



We shared a curry and watched only fools and horses....!


----------



## ven

Lord Muzzy said:


> We shared a curry and watched only fools and horses....!




:laughing: buzzing then...........


----------



## groutboy_1

A bee? Your obviously in a warm climate than me! Work nights dark in my home. Used a batteryjunction keychain light to illuminate kitchen!


----------



## Krunchy

Used my Preon 2 in Chemistry class today. We were doing an experiment to figure out what colors different metals gave off when they were burned. In order to see the colors more easily, the lights were turned off. Normally, there would still be enough light in the room due to the two floor to ceiling windows along one of the walls. Today, however, it was (and still is) dark, dreary, and raining. This caused the room to be abnormally dark. If the Bunsen burners had still been going it may have been fine, but we were asked to turn them off immediately after burning the metals to conserve gas. The low mode on the Preon was just enough light to see what chemical you were burning and to be able to record your results.


----------



## krishansheanh

I used my Streamlight Strion HL to help my roommate find his phone he lost in the snow last night. Water damage had already ruined it unfortunately.


----------



## Tmack

Used my d40avn on moonlight to solder broken leads back on a laser diode, while it was pressed in the module INSIDE THE HEATSINK! Game of scorching hot operation! 

Almost got....... Ow! :O


----------



## RetroTechie

Searched a streetname in a phone book, but light above the dinner table was off & switch on the other side of the room. Phone book was already on my lap, so I pulled my S15 Baton out of my pocket to light the page with the city map on it.

If anyone thinks "dude, you're just too lazy to stand up and walk 10 feet!", you're right.  Hey I like efficiency - pulling out the light was faster.


----------



## Cataract

Finding lost trail mix under the computer desk. Was actually reaching for the battery cover for my Photon micro red, which was quickly rescued.


----------



## neutralwhite

...used beta QR in the early hours to feed the baby!...


----------



## turkeylord

Father-in-law was using my 219 swapped Huckberry (Maratac) CU clicky while painting to check coverage... When it slipped out of his shirt pocket and right into a 5 gallon pail of ceiling paint. :laughing:

After fishing it out I gave it a good scrub under the faucet and all was well again.


----------



## N_N_R

Checked the neighbour's mail in case the postman had left my light in HIS mail again. Gr. Well, no light yet.


----------



## groutboy_1

Just used my Lumapower D mini vx2 at about 310 Lms with standard cr123 in my heavily room darkened apartment. 3Rd shift living....Why? Because I just had too!!!! Why else!!!!?


----------



## FlyingHi

Used my Nitecore MH2A .... to walk the dog this morning. I had to ward off any surprise guests hiding in the bushes!


----------



## 300WSM

Used my Nitecore MT21A to spot our West Highland terrier Darcy grubbing for mice in our woodpile which is about forty yards from the house. She was not answering our calls for her. But strange enough if you light her up with the light it breaks her hunting concentration and she will come right to you. It worked. Great light for this!


----------



## groutboy_1

Last night, Used Lumapower vx 2 D mini to take out trash to dumpster. Then check on my car.


----------



## kj2

Zebralight H600 MK II (XM-L2) to walk the dog. Medium mode is really enough


----------



## ven

Nothing...............as its day time!

But it does not stop my 4yr old from using one of his edc lights :laughing: nitecore t0 in daytime in his mini............




But when i ask for a quick pic all the funny faces appear too :laughing:


----------



## BarryG

Very cute kid! Mine is now 9, I miss the early years. Enjoy them as they go fast!!!



Barry



ven said:


> Nothing...............as its day time!
> 
> But it does not stop my 4yr old from using one of his edc lights :laughing: nitecore t0 in daytime in his mini............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when i ask for a quick pic all the funny faces appear too :laughing:


----------



## ven

Thanks Barry,yes you are right,i am also missing my hair and seem to be accumulating more grey ones :laughing:

He is a little flashoholic.............dont know why


----------



## Poppy

ven said:


> Thanks Barry,yes you are right,i am also missing my hair and seem to be accumulating more grey ones :laughing:
> 
> He is a little flashoholic.............dont know why



Wow, what cute young man! He must get his good looks from his mom, eh?


----------



## ven

Poppy said:


> Wow, what cute young man! He must get his good looks from his mom, eh?




Nah poppy,have to disagree with you there.............






:laughing:


----------



## dc38

ven said:


> Nah poppy,have to disagree with you there.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing:



That is a meme worthy photo.


----------



## ven

:laughing: well if you cant take the *beep* out of yourself .........

Thats how i look anyway,i have to pull a normal face :laughing:


----------



## 300WSM

Wow! Ven, your son looks like a clone.... well, maybe not quite a clone!  He is equipped for any situation with his light (torch?) and his convertible. :twothumbs I agree with you, Poppy, he is a fine looking young man! My son is twenty-eight. He is not cute anymore! By the way, Ven, in the picture of you, what is the object suspended above your head?


----------



## ven

Thank you ....... :laughing: just a floating shelf to try and hide my 3d glasses and remotes from the kids...........yeh it doesnt work


----------



## 300WSM

Ven, has anyone said you look a little like Matt Damon?  I got my I4 Intellicharger today and you were right about the bay slides sticking. A shot of silicon lube and all systems are go. :twothumbs Now waiting for my Pany 18650 protected cells and the three Convoys.  

Just so I am in line with the subject of this thread, I used my Nitecore MT21A and my EagleTec D25A2 to explain the difference between a throw and a flood beam to my daughter Dana. It's really clear comparing the XML U2 equipped EagleTac to the XP-E2 in the Nitecore.


----------



## UnderPar

To check the reading on the LCD tire pressure monitoring gauge at a gas station


----------



## groutboy_1

I used my Lumapower D mini vx2 at 310lms...Because you never know what horrors you'll find at your brothers house!!!!! Ahhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## groutboy_1

See what I mean!!!


----------



## ven

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

:laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

You know, they have LEDs on shavers. Wonder when they'll put them on toothbrushes.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD32UE om medium the other day to help out an electrical contractor working on a fuse panel.


----------



## Nightflash

The magnetic tailcap of the Olight S10 Baton came in really handy today. Was mounting new rearspeakers in the back of the car this afternoon and could attach the S10 to the safety belt metal to have light for working. As it has to be, while half lying on the rear seat and twisting my arm the very last screw fell out and disappeared deep down behind the rear panel. Too tight to access, impossible to get out. Or not - just grabbed the S10 from the frontend - held it deep down to the left, to the right - and pling the screw was attracted by the magnet. All fine - great sound now again


----------



## Illum

Substituted my Surefire M3 as a monkey fist to loop some rope over high branches. Survived a couple failed attempts but dads concerned it might have dinged the roof.


----------



## OCD

I used my Lumintop Tool clipped to the bill of my hat with my custom made clip to illuminate some splinters in my fingers I dug out from a project yesterday.


----------



## blah9

I used my Fenix PD32UE to attempt to fix a broken wheelchair arm. Unfortunately I don't think it could have been fixed without some disassembly, so it had to wait until after the event.


----------



## flashlightking21

Well today was a dark day. Since I am the king of flashlights I figured since they produce light, I could make it a bright day. I walked over to my closet containing 54 different flashlights. I grabbed my favorite one the x435 ultra ray. Boy was it bright! As I sat in my bright room thinking about all my other flashlights that were not being used, it made me sad. Each flashlight serves a purpose and to neglect them is wrong. I decided to turn all my flashlights on at the same time. I used the bright lightxgt5367 and the ghostbeam312 and my room became so bright I could no longer see. I wondered why so I went to the doctor to find out why I could not see. He told me that due to the amount of light from all my flashlights I was now legally blind. I know that there is a flashlight lover out there who can tell me what brand and type of flashlight I need to get my vision back.


----------



## groutboy_1

This morning used Bayco 4x6 led array pocket illuminator operating on 2aaa's for early morning bathroom trip...While watching aliens 2 special edition!


----------



## jonwkng

Removed a fishbone from the back of a patient's throat with the help of my old but trusty RS-Comp, cheap 3x 5mm LED pen-torch providing the necessary illumination. Ordinarily, I'd use a headlamp, but there wasn't one in my friend's clinic. Cool white works well with fishbones.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my Defiant 1000 lumen light on low to find a dropped tailcap from my Fenix PD32UE.


----------



## Loed7984

Using pd 35 for signaling medevac helicopter from a outskirts area. It worked great but can't be satisfied, as the emergency had goes bad... really bad.


----------



## Ishango

Loed7984 said:


> Using pd 35 for signaling medevac helicopter from a outskirts area. It worked great but can't be satisfied, as the emergency had goes bad... really bad.



We went for a walk with the dogs yesterday evening. Part of the walk included dark open fields and a small forest (pretty dense actually). While walking in the forest we suddenly didn't see the older dog (she's getting older and has some issues with her sight and hearing and always walks a lot slower than we do). I used my HDS Clicky EDC Executive 120 to look for her, but we still didn't see her behind us, so I pulled out the Nitecore MT26 and still couldn't see her. Then I started searching the dense wood and quickly found her. She had snuck away quietly to sniff around.

While it was getting even darker I used my HDS Clicky again a few times on low since she couldn't see us any longer to give her some sort of beacon (and she came happily running towards us).


----------



## groutboy_1

In All room darkened apartment. 3Rd shift living. Just used EA 4aa Pioneer because I felt the need!


----------



## groutboy_1

Used Lumapower vx2 d mini at work. ..Retrieving propane tanks from a maintenance cage!


----------



## parnass

I used a Streamlight Polytac 90 right angle flashlight when I put the dog outside early this morning.

Later, I used a Fenix E15 to search for a piece of candy which fell down between the seats of my pickup truck.


----------



## groutboy_1

Just used my Lumapower vx2 d mini to check on my car.


----------



## Cataract

groutboy_1 said:


> Used Lumapower vx2 d mini at work. ..Retrieving propane tanks from a maintenance cage!



Why is it this kind of application does not get the "critical application" state it should?


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Used my HDS rotary 250 to help me reset my Arris EMTA cable modem/gateway.
(It's an all-in-one modem and router.)


----------



## RetroTechie

Used my Predator Pro (mostly on a low mode), a cheap 2x AA LED light from the Lidl, and even a camera to hunt for a mouse that got inside our house. Searched behind / under cabinets couches etc, to conclude the mouse wasn't in the living room anymore.

Our cat was searching a corner in the kitchen, checked behind / under a cabinet there and found nothing. But shortly after, our cat actually got the mouse in that exact same corner! :duh2: When it started playing with the mouse, it escaped into another corner, and I got fed up. So I teamed up with the cat   to get it. Moved some items in the corner, cat chased it out of hiding, and I managed to catch it in a plastic box. Evacuated mouse from the building, and rewarded the cat with a cat-treat.

That's mouse #5 I got my hands on in the last month or so. 3 got dropped (alive) far away from the house never to be seen again, 1 drowned in a toilet, 1 was eaten. Makes me wonder whether there's an investation... But might be the time of year, or we're just good at catching them. :laughing: First time I've seen one running around the house though.

Tight beam of the Predator was really useful here to check out those empty spaces between cabinets and floor.


----------



## kj2

Just a half hour again, my Fenix TK76 to walk the dog 
Bit of an overkill of light output, but I like that


----------



## groutboy_1

Today, Received my brand new Olight M22 Warrior 950lm Taclight! Wow! Used it to check on my car yesterday night! Wow! Overkill!


----------



## ven

groutboy_1 said:


> Today, Received my brand new Olight M22 Warrior 950lm Taclight! Wow! Used it to check on my car yesterday night! Wow! Overkill!



Its gone!!!!! :laughing:
congrats on the m22,i have m20 and love it,would like the m22 at some point,so well made,real good quality:twothumbs


----------



## groutboy_1

@Ven, I think I vaporized it! (Just a little distance check in the rear parking lot of old stone tenement buildings. About 25 yards estimated. PS: The picture shows a little green like tint...Absolutely not green tint...A very bright, almost warm white...Maybe like an actual high power incandescent light...Which will never be...Long live LEDS!)


----------



## pageyjim

I used my S10 to find something in my closet. Then I used my SRT3 to find my S10 I lost in my closet. So all is well


----------



## kbuzbee

Yesterday our Kinetico K5 water filters went end of life so this morning I used my just received V11Rvn to assist in their replacement. Impossible to see where exactly those things are supposed to snap in without some illumination from underneath. Worked out beautifully!

Ken


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD32UE on medium to help a contractor find a dropped screw. I handed it to him and moments later he said "that's a nice light."


----------



## OCD

I didn't technically use it, but....last week my wife and I went to our watch our professional hockey team play. Entering the arena, security wands everyone with metal detectors. He went past my cell phone on my hip and I said "cell phone". He went past my HDS on my other hip and I said "flashlight". He said "show me." So I pull up my jersey, pulled out my light and held it there. It seemed like at least 5 or 10 seconds that he just stared at it. Finally he said "...that's a nice light. I need to get one like that." I just chuckled quietly to my self as I re-holstered my light and walked away.


----------



## blah9

I went for a short backpacking trip this weekend with my wife and two friends. I let our friends borrow my Fenix PD32UE during the trip, and I used the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm very often for setting up the bear bag, cooking, cleaning, eating, etc. My wife prefers the Fenix LD01 because of its light weight.

Of course I also used the Fenix TK75vnkt for fun, and it definitely impressed our friends (along with the PD32UE). It was just a shame that we weren't in an area where the light could really stretch its legs. There were too many trees and hills around to see super far. We did see a bear during our hike though, so it was a nice comfort to be able to shine the light as far as we desired that night.


----------



## groutboy_1

Used my 270lm Jetbeam bc10 to take out the trash to the dumpster! (Note: This thread Looks like a CPF version of Twitter for Flashaholics!)


----------



## markr6

blah9 said:


> I went for a short backpacking trip this weekend with my wife and two friends. I let our friends borrow my Fenix PD32UE during the trip, and I used the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm very often for setting up the bear bag, cooking, cleaning, eating, etc. My wife prefers the Fenix LD01 because of its light weight.
> 
> Of course I also used the Fenix TK75vnkt for fun, and it definitely impressed our friends (along with the PD32UE). It was just a shame that we weren't in an area where the light could really stretch its legs. There were too many trees and hills around to see super far. We did see a bear during our hike though, so it was a nice comfort to be able to shine the light as far as we desired that night.



Nice! Where did you go? I planned on getting out as well but just had so many projects to finish up around the house. Hopefully I'll get out 2 weekends from now. I plan on taking my H600w II as usual and maybe a backup.


----------



## radiopej

I let my D25C heat up and gave it to my girlfriend for warmth.


----------



## Red Bird

Last night I dropped a coin from my wallet and it rolled under the fridge. I used an AA light to look under the fridge to find and retrieve the coin. I also realized some places are best left in darkness.

A few nights ago it was raining and a bunch of dog droppings started to appear in the backyard melting snow. We figured it was thrown into our garden by the neighbours snow blower over the winter. I used my Nitecore P12 to identify the offending fecal matter, and with a shovel, tossed it all back over the fence. I realized then that one of those headband mounted lights might have been handy to own ... hmmmm.


----------



## ven

groutboy_1 said:


> @Ven, I think I vaporized it! (Just a little distance check in the rear parking lot of old stone tenement buildings. About 25 yards estimated. PS: The picture shows a little green like tint...Absolutely not green tint...A very bright, almost warm white...Maybe like an actual high power incandescent light...Which will never be...Long live LEDS!)



I find that,camera can bring different tints on pic that are not there to the eye i can have yellow or green on my x3vn or a warm white(what it looks like).

Used the only light i had in pocket at time,klarus p1a to check compressors inside their housings(about 6ft x4ft) perfect for that.


----------



## blah9

markr6 said:


> Nice! Where did you go? I planned on getting out as well but just had so many projects to finish up around the house. Hopefully I'll get out 2 weekends from now. I plan on taking my H600w II as usual and maybe a backup.



We went to Green Ridge State Forest in Maryland. The weather was amazing! I wish we had more time to go on a longer trip, but I can't really complain because we had a blast. I hope you get to go soon too!

Every trip I consider not bringing the TK75 to save weight, but it's so much fun that I keep deciding to take it anyway (along with a set of spare batteries).


----------



## groutboy_1

Used Lumapower D mini vx2 310Lms to take out trash, and a trip through the dark parking lot!


----------



## JaneTD

Hi Everyone~~
Glad to join the new family.
What did you use your flashlight for today?
1, use it when i need go outside in dark. Maybe tonight also~~ 
2, I also need to take a flashlight everyday~~ if sometimes i get off work and also dark on the road.
3, some special use but not today: To camp outside/ catch fish at night/ visit neighbors/ others


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Used my HDS Rotary 250 this afternoon... to help me get my new Fantom USB 3.0 3 TB hard drive hooked up.

(It uses an AC adapter,so I had to get down on the floor and reach behind my desk to plug the adapter in.)


----------



## MostMenAreRuthless

Which Light?: McGizmo Sapphire
Use: wore it around my neck on a SS ball chain--I carry it this way everyday so I always have a little illumination tool on me at all times!

Which light: 4Sevens Quark 123
Use: I use this light, as well as a handful of others, to illuminate my closet while getting ready for work so as not to disturb a sleeping wife and child.

Which light: McGizmo Sapphire
Use: a perfect light to check on sleeping children.


----------



## groutboy_1

Used Bayco 4x6 5mm led illuminator running on 2aaa's for trip to the bathroom...Olight m 22 warrior looked a little lonely ...So, I flipped it on and blasted my rooms with 950lms of lighting goodness!


----------



## Treeguy

Used my AA Rayovac Indestructible last night to take out the garbage. 

Would have used my Surefire, but it wasn't tactical garbage, just kitchen stuff.


----------



## groutboy_1

Used Lumapower d mini vx2 310 Lms For trash trip to dumpster.... A trip to the dumpster in this neighborhood maybe considered a tactical event!!! [Hence the cylinder of Sabre Red Pepper gel. In case it needs to be tactical! ]


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Nitecore EA4 used most every morning to charge up my Casio G Shock atomic solar watch.


----------



## ven

Well i ended up getting the tk75vn/tm15/f8/m2 for 4c tint,m20 with nichia 219 and a deep conversation with the boss over lighting,what has better colour rendition.

She knows far more than me!!!!! as also a pro tog,lighting is in her blood,using light meters etc and setting up studio lighting is like making a cup of tea...........


She was saying warmer does not give better rendition,closer to white is best,we went through the lights,the 4c warm just makes it warm,the 6500k does give a more real colour rendition of which you would use in a studio for natural colours.

She said the nichia 219 is not as good as cool white,prefers cool white as the warmer does not give the detail,proved it to me and she was right.............

So she admittedly she loves her lights,colours,knows far more than me..............ok way way more than me :laughing:

I guess some prefer the warm tint over cool,but its not best for detail,it warms the colours up but not accurate to real life,she needs/wants as close to real life colours when shooting/filming etc etc .

She also said she would need 4x tk75vn at 4400lm each set up bouncing off ceiling..........well if she is paying

Soon as we get time,she is happy to get camera set up on tripod,said 10sec shutter speed(forget f stop etc etc she said) and go through the lights,tints for a write up.........

So quite a few lights will get used,from warm to cool,set distance on a set topic(maybe flowers with various colours) and will do a write up.

Edit-too add she was not that impressed with my neutral whites either............


----------



## UnderPar

Used my iTP A1 EOS to look for my golf shoes which I did not wear for quite sometime already. Will go driving later and fairway tomorrow.


----------



## Treeguy

Used my 6PX Defender minutes ago while going around the hill on my nightly stroll. Never turned it on, it just sat in my coat pocket in case Joe Bozohead's German Shepard was out and about. It wasn't. But I do like having the light on me when I walk down that particular stretch of road.


----------



## kj2

Sunwayman D40A, to walk the dog. Hadn't used it for a while, and I instantly found out that was a mistake 
That size and power, tough to beat that!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD32UE on medium to change the CMOS battery in my computer.


----------



## RetroTechie

Last night I played a little with my S15 Ti while in bed, left it on in moonlight mode. This afternoon, browsing CPF I remembered... where'd I leave that thing?

Duhh... light was still busy illuminating between the bed sheets. :duh2: Could as well have left it there another day. :laughing:


----------



## groutboy_1

Used 3 c cell, Home Depot 490lm deep deep long throw reflector style Led flashlight to take out the trash.


----------



## Richub

Used my Tk35 on medium to guide my slightly intoxicated (ahem... ) neighbor to his front door.

Late last night, I heard someone scuffling about outside, softly muttering and cursing, so I took that TK35 and went outside to see what was going on. It turned out to be my neighbor, trying to find his way to his door while he could barely stand up without support. After I lit up his front door, he quickly got inside to sleep it off.

No doubt he had a heck of a party somewhere, but I bet he will be regretting it the whole day today, lmao. :hahaha:


----------



## Chechen

Used my Surefire E2d Defender (Original) to illuminate my storage unit while organizing stuff..


----------



## jamesmtl514

Nice! The E2D design is probably my favorite of all of Surefire's lights.


----------



## groutboy_1

Last night, Used my old model Fenix tk11 r2 258lm taclight to help a co worker find their money they dropped that went under a bunch of deep, and long shelving! It may be old, but still throws, and outputs like a champ!


----------



## Treeguy

Minutes ago, looking for ants.


----------



## ven

Treeguy said:


> Minutes ago, looking for ants.



You need a Tmack laser too .......................for the ants of course


----------



## Treeguy

ven said:


> You need a Tmack laser too .......................for the ants of course



Good idea! Lie in bed and zap the little ******* as they crawl across the ceiling. :naughty:


----------



## groutboy_1

Used my Nitecore EA 4 Pioneer to locate some items stored In a closet! (Note: Isn't the use of high powered lasers, not with in accordance with FDA regulations...Could that be construed as" Domestic Terrorism"- Of ants under the current Whitehouse!? Subject to Land and laser seizures! ?)


----------



## ven

groutboy_1 said:


> Used my Nitecore EA 4 Pioneer to local some items stored In a closet! (Note: Isn't the use of high powered lasers, not with in accordance with FDA regulations...Could that be construed as" Domestic Terrorism"- Of ants under the current Whitehouse!? Subject to Land and laser seizures! ?)




Oh thats just antastic!!


----------



## groutboy_1

I couldn't use any!!!! To many choices!!!! Not enough hands!!!


----------



## ven

Used my t10s in work,checking paper alignment through the perspex guards,then back home...........

Trying out different cells in the tn35vn,pany 3100 unprotected and KeepPower IMR2100 as my ready to go protected KeepPowers were a no chance.........too long for carrier








and got the vinh lights out for a pic


----------



## groutboy_1

Cool !!!!


----------



## ven

groutboy_1 said:


> Cool !!!!




Cheers,a hand full as well :laughing:


----------



## groutboy_1

Look at all those lights! So many lighting devices , and not enough darkness to play with them!!!


----------



## groutboy_1

Yesterday night, Used 3x 5mm led keychain array to throw trash in my dumpster... Later on, at work...Used Fenix TK 15 r2 258lms to illuminate outdoor propane maintenance cage...Also, shined it accross the parking lot...Its still got the power!


----------



## ven

groutboy_1 said:


> Look at all those lights! So many lighting devices , and not enough darkness to play with them!!!



So true..........but that is only a few of mine........
Some nitecores



fenix




and probably 40+ more still a small family compared to many here

Light here
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?87150-list-your-lights/page37
Most used daily is my t10s again used today in work




edc lights also used




and 1 of a few key chain lights i use regular DQG spy which is also my smallest.Little wall of warm light,great key light:thumbsup:




There is no dark


----------



## SeanieP

Used my trusty Fenix HL30 to walk the dog last night. One hand to hold the dog's lead, one hand for stick to beat off amorous dogs who want to have sex with my dog and headlight on head.... the perfect solution!


----------



## groutboy_1

@Ven, I believe you have a much bigger budget, or disposable income than me!!!
[ Let's see if I Don't eat for 1 week...Ahh, No-No...won't work....If I sell my left or right kidney.....NOPE! Not going to work either...The Doc said something about faulty this, and that...From a broken down body of a 3rd shift person-who's parts aren't worth a Damn! ...Nope...Let's see, I could sell blood, or other body secretions.....I'll have to buy from a 2nd hand store.......)


----------



## TEEJ

I used my ms envy 445 nm 3 watt to set a wasp's nest on my deck on fire and pop all the wasps. Worked great except that I do have some burn marks on the wood from the beam. Being ~ 10' away made it nice, as they didn't know what hit them.

:devil:


----------



## ven

TEEJ said:


> I used my ms envy 445 nm 3 watt to set a wasp's nest on my deck on fire and pop all the wasps. Worked great except that I do have some burn marks on the wood from the beam. Being ~ 10' away made it nice, as they didn't know what hit them.
> 
> :devil:



That is AWESOME:twothumbs maybe a future buy,but I need to be very careful with kids around.............


----------



## ven

groutboy_1 said:


> @Ven, I believe you have a much bigger budget, or disposable income than me!!!
> [ Let's see if I Don't eat for 1 week...Ahh, No-No...won't work....If I sell my left or right kidney.....NOPE! Not going to work either...The Doc said something about faulty this, and that...From a broken down body of a 3rd shift person-who's parts aren't worth a Damn! ...Nope...Let's see, I could sell blood, or other body secretions.....I'll have to buy from a 2nd hand store.......)



I have no arms and legs,1 kidney,sleep on a park bench but i am seeing the light..........:laughing:


----------



## blah9

TEEJ said:


> I used my ms envy 445 nm 3 watt to set a wasp's nest on my deck on fire and pop all the wasps. Worked great except that I do have some burn marks on the wood from the beam. Being ~ 10' away made it nice, as they didn't know what hit them.
> 
> :devil:



That is amazing. I might have to get something like that one day too.

I've only been using my lights indoors lately for various small tasks (finding objects, doing the dishes with a headlamp on for fun, etc.).


----------



## groutboy_1

TEEJ said:


> I used my ms envy 445 nm 3 watt to set a wasp's nest on my deck on fire and pop all the wasps. Worked great except that I do have some burn marks on the wood from the beam. Being ~ 10' away made it nice, as they didn't know what hit them.
> 
> :devil:



Same here!!! Opened Fire on some wasps!!! Deck blasted, and still smoldering!


----------



## Cataract

RetroTechie said:


> Last night I played a little with my S15 Ti while in bed, left it on in moonlight mode. This afternoon, browsing CPF I remembered... where'd I leave that thing?
> 
> Duhh... light was still busy illuminating between the bed sheets. :duh2: Could as well have left it there another day. :laughing:



"Honey, are you happy to wake up next to me or...." 



Treeguy said:


> Good idea! Lie in bed and zap the little ******* as they crawl across the ceiling. :naughty:



Ants on the ceiling??? you got spider or roach problems, my friend!!!



TEEJ said:


> I used my ms envy 445 nm 3 watt to set a wasp's nest on my deck on fire and pop all the wasps. Worked great except that I do have some burn marks on the wood from the beam. Being ~ 10' away made it nice, as they didn't know what hit them.
> 
> :devil:



That's why you need to use expensive reflective paint on all high surfaces and always wear your laser glasses when blasting away!


I'm a little more modest: just vacuumed with the H51fw and now to take out the trash and recycling with the IFE2. Will probably also put a little wax on the spoiler to preserve the paint as the top coat is coming off (glad it isn't happening on the main body!)


----------



## Cataract

RetroTechie said:


> Last night I played a little with my S15 Ti while in bed, left it on in moonlight mode. This afternoon, browsing CPF I remembered... where'd I leave that thing?
> 
> Duhh... light was still busy illuminating between the bed sheets. :duh2: Could as well have left it there another day. :laughing:



"Honey, are you happy to wake up next to me or...." 



Treeguy said:


> Good idea! Lie in bed and zap the little ******* as they crawl across the ceiling. :naughty:



Ants on the ceiling??? you got spider or roach problems, my friend!!!



TEEJ said:


> I used my ms envy 445 nm 3 watt to set a wasp's nest on my deck on fire and pop all the wasps. Worked great except that I do have some burn marks on the wood from the beam. Being ~ 10' away made it nice, as they didn't know what hit them.
> 
> :devil:



That's why you need to use expensive reflective paint on all high surfaces and always wear your laser glasses when blasting away!


I'm a little more modest: just vacuumed with the H51fw and now to take out the trash and recycling with the IFE2. Will probably also put a little wax on the spoiler to preserve the paint as the top coat is coming off (glad it isn't happening on the main body!)


----------



## royaw

I used my Nitecore SRT7 to get into a shooting scene. I was in a plain car and officers were blocking the scene and making all cars turn, so to get their attention to let me into the scene I used the red/blue flashing mode on the light and they waved me right in (yes I am a police officer and needed to be there). Once inside the scene, I used the bright light to help search for blood and other evidence. I also had a JetBeam PC10 on my belt ready to go - I really need to find a better case for that one - the nylon one it came with is about worn out!


----------



## Cerberus.

Fenix Tk21 to check out an empty unlit building. Also gets used during vehicle collisions at night and during rescues.


----------



## groutboy_1

Used Fenix Tk11 r2 258lms, to take out the trash to the dumpster...And to go to residential parking at rear of my building...Motion sensor out of commission..Landlord cheap ...Used to illuminate entire parking area...A good reason to play with high lumen led flashlights though....


----------



## MR.355

Used a couple of my cheapie lights to test 3 x Panasonic 18650 2250mAh pulled from a laptop battery


----------



## jamesmtl514

Used my mule to move some wires around in the media closet.
Then just twirled it around in my fingers while i watched a TV show


----------



## Spearfish67

Streamlight Microstream, to inspect lawn mower spark plug, find ping pong balls in the garage and find a pair of shoes in the far reaches of the coat closet


----------



## Tmack

ven said:


> So true..........but that is only a few of mine........
> Some nitecores
> 
> 
> 
> fenix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and probably 40+ more still a small family compared to many here
> 
> Light here
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?87150-list-your-lights/page37
> Most used daily is my t10s again used today in work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edc lights also used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 1 of a few key chain lights i use regular DQG spy which is also my smallest.Little wall of warm light,great key light:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no dark



I can scroll up, and from the pictures I know who posted...... Not just ven either........ Is that bad.......


----------



## groutboy_1

It's 10:18pm, What light should I use to take out the trash???


----------



## Tmack

The biggest one you have. !

I'm waiting on a x60vn to take out the trash with. For now my shockers, and tk75vn will have to do.


----------



## groutboy_1

Well, that would be the Home Depot Defiant Armormax 3d at 600lms with a weight of 3-3 1/2 lbs. It's not the brightest, but is the Heaviest!!!!!


----------



## groutboy_1

Here! H.D. Defiant Armormax 600lms vs Fenix TK 11 older r2. 258lm vs Olight M22 Warrior 950lms at 6ft or so! (Left Armormax, top Fenix TK11, right Olight m22)


----------



## Spearfish67

Streamlight Microstream, Inspect lawn mower spark plug, find ping pong balls in the garage, and find my shoes in the back of the coat closet.


----------



## groutboy_1

It's a ceiling shot... (sorry, having troubles uploading through taptalk app. )


----------



## UnderPar

Used my lights for testing purposes only. Well, all are functioning. And all batteries were still between 3.8 to 4.1 VDC.


----------



## groutboy_1

Last night, Decided to use Olight M22Warrior to take out the trash. Then bathed the empty main back road with a 950lm light wash! No Muggers, Drunks, Potheads, or Bigfoot!


----------



## ven

groutboy_1 said:


> Last night, Decided to use Olight M22Warrior to take out the trash. Then bathed the empty main back road with a 950lm light wash! No Muggers, Drunks, Potheads, or Bigfoot!



Cool light the m22,i have the m20 and a really well made nice sized light.

You need an x60vn or tk61vn to see big foot


----------



## groutboy_1

Hey Ven, up early! I was up on an off day doing an all nighter...Figured i'd keep working playing Skyrim...(Nephew had for a year so it's my turn. Got the urge after watching both Hobbit movies on 3DHdtv!) Anyhow, I find myself a little disappointed in the M22 Warrior..Its a bit to floody. I was hoping for a more balanced throw/spill/lumen output. Don't get me wrong I do love this Olight with its sheer brute strength in output, but it reminds of the Klarus xt11...Maybe I was look for the style you have...Balanced throw, not wide flood....(Somewhere between a Maglite xl50-Armytek predator- or Fenix Tk15s2..) some of the other M series lights, Maybe!!?


----------



## ven

Have a look at some of vinhs lights,eagletac tx25c2 springs to mind
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...TX25C2vn-Ultra-Compact-18650-2*CR123A-Thrower

Or maybe send the m22(if it can be done) and get it de-domed by vinh


----------



## groutboy_1

Interesting...Though this guy looks like he's pretty busy doing custom orders, and consumer issue sessions...What does" de-Doming" do? How about another version of Olight M-series...It doesn't have to be 950lm....500Lms of balanced throw/spill/Lm outputs are good....Your version looks decent...What about the stock M20, M20x, M21...Will that give me what I'm looking for....I got to factor in budget, as well...Liver, kidney, or blood by the Pint....


----------



## ven

De-dome is removing the dome off the led,usually doubles the throw,sometimes more.There is a small loss of lumens which is unnoticeable ,bit more to it than that but in brief,have a search on it just a thought if you like your m22 and want more throw......

Not sure on stock m20,best option is to search tbh as mine has a nichia 219 led and with an OP(orange peel) reflector ,not very deep or large so mine is more a floody beam.
Armytec do lights more geared for throw like predator,the viking is more floody than the predator but does not throw as far.

Vinh is busy=good,he still manages time to get back to emails,ideally left short and to the point to help his time.Yes very busy at the mo with the mm15vn alone,iirc he is having Monday and Tuesday off with his fiancée .

His prices are imho better than excellent value,not much more than i can buy standard(sometimes cheaper) and yet beefed up and modded for the better.I would read up,decide on pretty much what format/light and take from there.Other than that,the armytec offers a good"out of the box" throw to name one manufacturer.


----------



## ven

ven said:


> De-dome is removing the dome off the led,usually doubles the throw,sometimes more.There is a small loss of lumens which is unnoticeable ,bit more to it than that but in brief,have a search on it just a thought if you like your m22 and want more throw......
> 
> Not sure on stock m20,best option is to search tbh as mine has a nichia 219 led and with an OP(orange peel) reflector ,not very deep or large so mine is more a floody beam.
> Armytec do lights more geared for throw like predator,the viking is more floody than the predator but does not throw as far.
> 
> Vinh is busy=good,he still manages time to get back to emails,ideally left short and to the point to help his time.Yes very busy at the mo with the mm15vn alone,iirc he is having Monday and Tuesday off with his fiancée .
> 
> His prices are imho better than excellent value,not much more than i can buy standard(sometimes cheaper) and yet beefed up and modded for the better.I would read up,decide on pretty much what format/light and take from there.Other than that,the armytec offers a good"out of the box" throw to name one manufacturer.



Edit-Vinh may accept kidney pay or liver pal :laughing:


----------



## groutboy_1

Thanx, Ven! LOL! It just seams there's not enough cake....Between hobbies, and "the budget. " I was going to stick with Olight...For now, everybody likes them...Next to Fenix, and Nitecore...I would also carry my EA Pioneer more often, if it DIDN'T activate in my pocket, or holster every time I bump sometime! That sucker was hot!!!! I had to put it I'm the fridge on time it was so hot!!! I used oven mitts!!!! I Don't want it damaged, it still works perfectly though...Wish switch was recessed! I don't know about Armytek, though about. Some people say it to narrow...But it looks the company has change it degree of spill from time to time....There was also the Tk15s2....but no real beam shots or video giving it useful ranges..I don't need another Magtac.,It a short range city light....Hotspot gets hazy after 20-25yards. ...


----------



## ven

The viking maybe a better option then over the predator if you need more spill.


----------



## groutboy_1

Just balanced...TK11 r2 that have is still not bad...But, like everyone else...Need more light! Reason I even mentioned it...Is one of my other relatives is an outdoor enthusiasts... Backwoods truck stomping, adult R/C vehicles, etc... I got to fire off the M22 in a very large open field...,So, I Could see it flooded out past a certain distance. Anyhow, I looked at some video reviews of the predator, predator x, and Viking...I they didn't do half bad....The vids showed what appeared to be various differences in side spill degrees for different versions of each, °24-40 for spill.... The standard predator looks like it has a similar beam as the Maglite Xl50 139lm light...only if someone made aftermarket reflectors for say the Magtac...In order to adjust its throw and its configuration. That would be awesome if you could change some of your older lights, and balance them off for various needs...


----------



## david57strat

ven said:


> Used my t10s in work,checking paper alignment through the perspex guards,then back home...........
> 
> Trying out different cells in the tn35vn,pany 3100 unprotected and KeepPower IMR2100 as my ready to go protected KeepPowers were a no chance.........too long for carrier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and got the vinh lights out for a pic



Nice lights! What work did you have done on the (is it an) Olight M20-X?


----------



## groutboy_1

Last night, Used Coast Px45 212lm LED Flashlight to take small bag of bathroom trash to dumpster...


----------



## Tech-Com

I used a tk30 to search under the bed for a box full of pistol ammo before my wife and I did some shooting.


----------



## Tmack

Used my d25cvn to do a little photo shoot.


----------



## groutboy_1

Tmack said:


> Used my d25cvn to do a little photo shoot.



"This Flashlight has been rated* PG* under FL 1 standard, with no range, 1m <-/ drop, no lumen value! LOL! "


----------



## ven

david57strat said:


> Nice lights! What work did you have done on the (is it an) Olight M20-X?



Hi there david,olight m20 warrior with nichia 219


----------



## Tmack

I'm going to have to grab a light sporting a nichia. I keep hearing great things. 

If their led are anything like their laser diodes, they should be phenomenal. 

They make a 1w 520nm green, that's miles ahead of anyone else. That much green is absolutely blinding even at a distance.


----------



## ven

It is a really good tint for colour rendition,find a nice host,imho it really suits the well made olight m20,such a solid little light,so well made...........its my bed side go to light..........that i dont really go to much :laughing: but hey its the thought that counts

It gets out done in flood,throw,lumens by most my lights but yet its still one of my fav..........and you can tell you could park a truck on it ,there are tough lights and olight m20 lights :laughing:
Get vinh to drop a 219 in =


----------



## mikedsokc

I use my Surefire G2X Pro on low to make sure all of the chickens went in the coop at night and on high to sweep the yard for predators.


----------



## UnderPar

During power outage again!! But I was able to test my dedomed SB L25. Throws really far!! My Zebralight was able to iluminate the whole living room.


----------



## ven

Used my p1a and thrunite t10s in work for inspections,get a good run time fromt he t10s:twothumbs it really is a good AA light!!! .Then tested my dqg fairy out at home,used a few lights for some pics
















Rest are in the DGQ spy thread


----------



## Tmack

Soooooo tiny! Very nice ven.


----------



## lightmyfire13

Used my c21cvn side light to navigate around my bed (wife asleep)to avoid sticky out bed legs which are attracted to my shins ......


----------



## groutboy_1

Last night, used Jetbeam Bc10 to take out trash. [@Ven, are those rare carnivorous flashlight eating plants ??!]


----------



## ven

groutboy_1 said:


> Last night, used Jetbeam Bc10 to take out trash. [@Ven, are those rare carnivorous flashlight eating plants ??!]




Yes and do you have a different light for each trash night :laughing:


----------



## groutboy_1

Absolutely!!! Always try to rotate the collection for service...[ Ven, request photo shoot of dead battery eating plants!]


----------



## ven

groutboy_1 said:


> Absolutely!!! Always try to rotate the collection for service...[ Ven, request photo shoot of dead battery eating plants!]




Request maybe granted when the boss is not about or




:nana:


----------



## groutboy_1

One of my younger brothers used express the same ideas...Until after his 4th child...Now, all he hear's is his 16 yr old daughter saying," Dad, can I use the car?!"


----------



## groutboy_1

Used Jetbeam Bc10 to take out the trash to the dumpster.


----------



## Tmack

Lol. We spend lots of money for trash taker outer lights.  

Mm15vn for a trash trip to my alley


----------



## groutboy_1

Very dark around side of apartment building. Neighborhood = Ahhhhh, iffy at times....Sticking with old motto: "The right tool for the.right job!"


----------



## groutboy_1

Last night, Used my batteryjunction keychain to go to my car parked on the street.....


----------



## LanthanumK

Quark Mini MA: A short night hike
Maglite Mini LED Pro (mounted): A short night bike ride
Maglite Solitaire LED: Rummaging through unlit closet


----------



## ven

I used my v11r to do a pic like Tmacks:nana: admittedly i cant compete but its the thought that counts




I also used my t7.2 and p1a(not together):laughing: for inspections in work.
The p1a of which klarus appears to have worse customer service than nitecore(from what i have read and not experienced in the nitecore department) has grown on me over the weeks.Its an un special boring AA light,2 modes low/high and the high is sufficient for work.Its my easy go to light,top draw(literally) but need a clip for anti roll.........this seems impossible:devil:


----------



## Poppy

ven said:


> Then tested my dqg fairy out at home,used a few lights for some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest are in the DGQ spy thread



I can just hear it whistling a tune  ... come here fairy, come on SPY, I have a cute little 10180 for you


----------



## ven

:laughing: you hear voices too then glad its not just me :laughing:


----------



## YBCold

to pick up my dogs poop. its camouflaged well in the grass especially with my warm white emitter.


----------



## Poppy

ven said:


> :laughing: you hear voices too then glad its not just me :laughing:



Lol... yeah, but my voices sing!

Tonight, I used my little DQG AAA IV on low to sneak past the carnivorous plants in the garage (they don't see well in low light) to get to the freezer. I then illuminated the freezer at a whopping 5 lm to raid it for ICE CREAM!!! 

I tried to sneak back past those pesky plants, but the ice cream started to melt, and they have a terrific sense of smell. I got out of there with my life, but had to sacrifice the "Tin Roof Sundae" ice cream


----------



## groutboy_1

"Last night, Used Olight Warrior M22 on 250Lm setting to take trash to the dumpster." (Note: I'm not as* Artistically inclined* as @Ven, or Tmack in my Photography...But, Here's to you...I call it "Suburban Sprawl: Suburbanites Preparedness USA-Taking out the trash late at night!")


----------



## Tmack

I need to get some spray myself  

And thanks, but hardly.  
My phone pics are flattered. 






A little vn/esee love.


----------



## Tmack

Might as well make that an acronym. 

SPUTOTLAN


----------



## ven

Poppy said:


> Lol... yeah, but my voices sing!
> 
> Tonight, I used my little DQG AAA IV on low to sneak past the carnivorous plants in the garage (they don't see well in low light) to get to the freezer. I then illuminated the freezer at a whopping 5 lm to raid it for ICE CREAM!!!
> 
> I tried to sneak back past those pesky plants, but the ice cream started to melt, and they have a terrific sense of smell. I got out of there with my life, but had to sacrifice the "Tin Roof Sundae" ice cream



:laughing:

You should write books!!!


----------



## groutboy_1

Ahhh, look at all the toys!!!!! I'd have to sell a few gallons of blood....By very nice though...And if your a US resident, and your state respects the Bill of Rights...Most are over the counter in 40 ish or states without restrictions, or some rare communist states not so much...Highly recommend Aerko punch 2- a previous law enforcement supplier, and I was sprayed with it by a family member who was involved in Private armed residential security, and they had law enforcement training. Or go with Sabre Red in pepper gel format...Good stuff- spice up someone's tacos!!!!


----------



## ven

Groutboy- hardly artistic :laughing: i just threw them and landed in the plants its the thought that counts and some of the pics i see on here are just out of this world,gopajti and mr lion to name "just" 2 as could go on, take pictures so beautifully ,artists is what they are!!

Love the keyboard line up,maybe a trash can line up next time 

Awesome collection there Tmack,i spot an mm15vn in the mouth of a BTU and find it very shocking


----------



## groutboy_1

Yes @Ven, Wives are sensitive to there plants, or other household projects. A couple of my brothers made some minor mistakes cutting it thin with there wives...Its even harder to explain to kids why daddy is standing in the coroner next to them! (P.S. : Your from the UK right...? Do they {Monarchy }still make everybody wear those funny wigs!? =-O )


----------



## groutboy_1

Maybe a better* Photo shoot*. Added some friends.


----------



## ven

I used my spy and fairy to make a code:thinking:




:laughing:


----------



## ven

groutboy_1 said:


> Yes @Ven, Wives are sensitive to there plants, or other household projects. A couple of my brothers made some minor mistakes cutting it thin with there wives...Its even harder to explain to kids why daddy is standing in the coroner next to them! (P.S. : Your from the UK right...? Do they {Monarchy }still make everybody wear those funny wigs!? =-O )



I am and yes in court they wear those silly wigs :laughing:............... i bet some of them wear then at home too :laughing:


----------



## Treeguy

Used my 6PX Defender for dog deterrence on my nightly walk. Didn't turn it on, but I sure as shoot had it in my hand when I walked past Joe Bozohead's house. He was out front on the road with his stupid German Shepard, and sure enough the dog started snarling and being aggressive. It was on a leash, but still.

Was glad to have the light in my hand. As it was, all Joe and the dog got was a short and clearly voiced, _" Ahhhh, **** off!" _as I walked past.

I don't like him or his dog. :scowl:


----------



## Tmack

A chainsaw works better


----------



## groutboy_1

Used 3x3mm LED keychain array from Microtrends at Wal-Mart. Walking across the street to go to work! No over kill today...


----------



## kj2

TK35UE. Shot some beamshots for review


----------



## Treeguy

Tmack said:


> A chainsaw works better



Good idea! 

I'm going to mount my Surefire on my big Stihl.

Zombie Apocalypse here I come!


----------



## blah9

I went on a hike to an overlook to see the sunset last night. I'll definitely be heading back there again. After it got dark we hiked back down using the light from my Armytek Wizard Pro Warm. I played with the Fenix TK75vnkt as well, but not as much as I would have liked due to time constraints.


----------



## kj2

Fenix PD32UE. Stairs can be tricky in the dark


----------



## jamesmtl514

Im post-op. my girlfriend is using my 119 mule to inspect the healing.


----------



## Batou00159

Sunwayman m20c

Spotting bats outside the flats where I live


----------



## PhotonWrangler

PD32UE on medium to check the transmission dipstick level.


----------



## Unicorn

To light up the fire lane and surrounding areas before walking through... security. 
And to each under the bed for a or light I'd dropped.


----------



## Kai Winters

Trying to figure out why my garage door won't open when I push a button...oh both springs have broken...sigh...but at least my flashy still works...


----------



## Tmack

Keeping all my fingers after sunset.


----------



## groutboy_1

Man look a these pictures! Looks like a photo spread for Better Homes, and Gardens: with knives and flashlights!!!


----------



## groutboy_1

Anyway, Last night... Used Fenix TK 11 r2 258lm flashlight to go to my car parked on the street...To head to work.....


----------



## ven

Tested the mm15vn out and WOW astonishing...........and thats in the day :laughing:








The grabbed a few lights for a random size comparison pic


----------



## groutboy_1

Alright Ven! Were going to have to put you on a" Flashlight Diet !!! ***Alright Ven, Time for some exercise!!!! Largest flashlights-arm curls!!!! 50 count!!!! 1-2-3-4............"


----------



## ven

groutboy_1 said:


> Alright Ven! Were going to have to put you on a" Flashlight Diet !!! ***Alright Ven, Time for some exercise!!!! Largest flashlights-arm curls!!!! 50 count!!!! 1-2-3-4............"




I can empty the streets trash with mine:nana:


----------



## ven

If the boss is out i will do a proper line up tomorrow................that way i wont:whoopin:


----------



## groutboy_1

"With Batteries, or without...not including things eaten by carnivorous home plants!!!


----------



## Tmack

Venus imr trap


----------



## groutboy_1

Wait a minute !!!! Don't they have" Triffids" in the U.K.- besides those funny wigs!


----------



## ven

:laughing: you want a line up of cells too..........wow you guys think i have sooooooo much time on my hands,i mean come on,get real,i am hardly on here anyway..........oh hang on:nana:

If house is free i will do my best but some lights are in work so will miss out on




for a start


----------



## ven

These were pre CPF joining




Will post pics in the other thread if manage to do a little line up:devil:


----------



## groutboy_1

Oh, Oh!!! Do I see Led Lender lights?!!!! Kind of like their sister lights in the US by Coast! Usually the 1st types of lights that start the "Flashaholic addiction" ! Then you move on to bigger, and Badder lights!!!! Of course, those would be a little hard on the plants for photo-ops!!!! "Ouch- my aching pedals!!! =-O "


----------



## ven

:laughing: my latest lenser t7.2 I really like a lot,it's up there with some of my fav lights tbh,love the matte finish too.
Thats in work also.......with another 6 + lights .


edit- there is a nitecore p25/ea4/ea8 hidden in those too


----------



## Poppy

ven said:


> Tested the mm15vn out and WOW astonishing...........and thats in the day :laughing:



Wow that mm15 is all flood!

What do you think it's usable range out doors is? Just curious.


----------



## Tmack

Further than you'd think.


----------



## Poppy

Tmack said:


> Further than you'd think.



Hmmm.... I'm thinking 150-200 feet.


----------



## Poppy

Ah... so I checked out a selfbuilt review of one of the prototypes.

2xMT-G2 emitters, wow... lot's of lumens.

It has a max cd of 19,000 cd and it's output drops to 50% in 3.5 minutes. Does that cut the cd in half? I THINK it does. If so, then a 9,500 cd gives 1 lux at 97 meters.
4 lux at 50 meters.

Usable light is a VERY relative term, and considering that with so much light up close, it would be hard for your eyes to see much beyond 50 meters, maybe 75 meters. 
Am I right? 

Still being able to light up half a football field with a single light is very impressive!


----------



## groutboy_1

Ven, 3rd flashlight on the left, near the stylus...In the 2nd photobucket collage...Is that a"mini cooling fan " attached to the base!?! [P.S. :You'll have to excuse my tardiness In my reply. I've been a bad boy!!! I was busy being escorted out of an incandescents thread...*>"Sir, you'll have to take your Light Bright and leave, Sir!!!"


----------



## ven

Just a design,its one of my little ones lights,eats 3xAAA cells single mode...........not too bad tbh,its 1 of about 10 he has(only 4yrs old).

Used some lights today to take some pics for a mr groutboy :laughing:




Line up i posted in pics thread but seen as your here
Thats "most" of my lights




Took 1/2hr of my time i will never get back!! :laughing:


----------



## ven

Poppy said:


> Ah... so I checked out a selfbuilt review of one of the prototypes.
> 
> 2xMT-G2 emitters, wow... lot's of lumens.
> 
> It has a max cd of 19,000 cd and it's output drops to 50% in 3.5 minutes. Does that cut the cd in half? I THINK it does. If so, then a 9,500 cd gives 1 lux at 97 meters.
> 4 lux at 50 meters.
> 
> Usable light is a VERY relative term, and considering that with so much light up close, it would be hard for your eyes to see much beyond 50 meters, maybe 75 meters.
> Am I right?
> 
> Still being able to light up half a football field with a single light is very impressive!




Its a beast Joe,this is specs




Of the standard version


----------



## Tmack

Standard? You say........ Hmm, I'll have to research what that means.......


----------



## groutboy_1

Thanks Ven! That's a mighty fine collection! I see some pretty chubby LED Lenser lights. Must be one of those M14x series- 650Lm 4aa lights. I here they have some good throw. To bad there $196.00-Not realistically priced in the US. $ 50.00 I'd consider purchasing one...But, anyway...Thanks for the tour! I knew you were hiding lots of extras! How come there are no plants and flowers in this photo op!? I wanted to see a UK battery eating Triffid!!!


----------



## groutboy_1

Ven, How the hell do you EDC that Large Beer keg with the number #2 on it!!!!? =-O


----------



## ven

groutboy_1 said:


> Ven, How the he'll do you EDC that Large Beer keg with the number #2 on it!!!!? =-O




:laughing: its a can of coke,beer can too large:nana: and its an N for Niwalker :laughing: (you do make me laugh.........love it)

I had to move the plant for room:nana:

Lenser wise i have p2/p3x3 or 4/p4/t7(gifted)t7.2/p14/p17 and some smaller k lensers all scattered about........and in work
The p14 is too big imho on 4xAA cells,the t7.2 is the one to go for,just make sure reputable seller if you do bight the lenser bullet one day.The m series are regulated but do command a hefty premium and imho too much heft...........








Make sure serial No lines up to the end of the lenser t7.2 as some fakes are not aligned,also the + contacts in lensers are silver not gold




The No 2 or i prefer N :laughing: is green or red if cells low




Want a sip of my can




so its still kind of on topic as i have used them,just for pics for you


----------



## groutboy_1

Cool Ven! Thanks for showing us all you collection! Now we know the horrible truth! It's not QC why Led Lensers flashlights are shunned here on CPF...It's because they are the root cause of this flashlight disease!!! Led Lensers(Coast-USA) "are the gateway Drugs to Flashaholic addiction !!!" It all starts with just one!!!! =-O


----------



## groutboy_1

Oh, Ven , that #2.=N light is definitely funky! What the battery count on that one...How many lumens, what type of LED, range, flood/or throw?


----------



## groutboy_1

Staying on topic: Last night, Used Maglite Magtac fir a trash run!


----------



## ven

groutboy_1 said:


> Oh, Ven , that #2.=N light is definitely funky! What the battery count on that one...How many lumens, what type of LED, range, flood/or throw?



4x 18650 IMR cells,MTG2 X2 and very floody



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?381409-WTS-MM15vn-Noah


----------



## groutboy_1

Okay, that must one of the type lights others were talking about...Cool! Still no, Plant/flower photo-op!? How about some of the other med range taclights...I bet you have quite a few unavailable in the US...Only in the European marketplace! Show them off... How about a photo spread with something home town/specifically- UK unique!!! Something nobody would see here In the US, or the backwoods for those real rural folks!


----------



## ven

:laughing: when i get time as i have 2 hard work young ones swinging off me most of the time :laughing:

Any pics i will post here
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?311104-Photos-of-your-lights/page74
Have a look back through the pages,as i dont have to post same pics in wrong thread.

I will be able to hopefully post a "used my mm15vn to light up cows eyes in the field" once i get my caravan back on here

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## Tmack

Used a mm15vn to build a convoy m1..... Is that indication of addiction?


----------



## markr6

Used my PD32UE to find a small nail I dropped in the garage while assembling a bookshelf. Huge hotspot really makes it easier than an "ordinary" beam.


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> Used a mm15vn to build a convoy m1..... Is that indication of addiction?




Nope thats an indication that your normal...........ish:nana: and an indication one has great taste in lights,i guess the m1 may be a host:thinking:


----------



## Tmack

Yeah m1 host. 4.4a xml2. Dedomed. I wanted another one for the car. They are my favorite work lights. Beat them up, who cares.


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> Yeah m1 host. 4.4a xml2. Dedomed. I wanted another one for the car. They are my favorite work lights. Beat them up, who cares.




Is it easy to get 4.4a............would imagine it would get quite toasty as mine does standard(m2)


----------



## Tmack

It's easy if you can solder a nose hair on Mr Lincoln on a penny  

Add four chips to a q-lite. 

At 3a it takes about ten minutes to get hot. I'll have to put the 4.4a through its paces and let you know how hot, how fast. The m1 has some decent heatsinking.


----------



## kj2

Fenix PD32UE to light-up my room. Didn't want to use my ceiling-light.


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> It's easy if you can solder a nose hair on Mr Lincoln on a penny
> 
> 
> Ha thats nothing,i can solder a blob to make mr Lincoln look like a 3d pinoccheo .............oh hang on i guess thats not good :laughing:


----------



## LGT

I work for an Electric Co. Had a no power call out in the sticks of Westport harbor(for any of those familiar with Massachusetts) no streetlights or any other source of ambient light. Anyways, used my ZL sc600 nw headlamp attached to my hardhat for lighting up where I'm walking, and my armytek barracuda to inspect the lines going through the woods to the transformer that fed the homes out of power. A flashoholics dream, total darkness and an absolute need for light.:twothumbs


----------



## groutboy_1

1. Used Olight M22 Warrior 950lms (broad beamed.) To saturate the woods 15yds away...Coyotes in some woody area near my home...
2. Early this morning, after returning from late morning grocery shopping...Used Microtrends 3x3mm keychain light while taking groceries from my car parked on the street to my Building...To illuminate me so no moron runs me over after watching too many "Fast and the Furious Movies! "
3.) Used Maglite Magtac 320lms to Brightly illuminate parking area at rear of the building. Very dark...Looking for off side parking, but no good! People DO NOT know how to park their cars...(re: diagonal, horizontal, spun-out, Douchebag parking job, @$$W-hole!!!!,etc...)


----------



## groutboy_1

LGT said:


> I work for an Electric Co. Had a no power call out in the sticks of Westport harbor(for any of those familiar with Massachusetts) no streetlights or any other source of ambient light. Anyways, used my ZL sc600 nw headlamp attached to my hardhat for lighting up where I'm walking, and my armytek barracuda to inspect the lines going through the woods to the transformer that fed the homes out of power. A flashoholics dream, total darkness and an absolute need for light.:twothumbs



Yep! A Fellow New Englander here! [An Electric co. **Cough!** $$$ National Grid $$$ **Cough!**] A lineman..? Definitely a high need for a lots of light, and SAFETY! Especially, if your by yourself...In the middle of nowhere...And there are still quite a few very desolate locations around TaX-$$achu$ett$ !!! Those Armytek lights sure do have a good amount of range with precision beams!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Power company linemen get called out in the worst possible weather to perform hazardous work way up in the air. I just want to say that I really appreciate you guys and your efforts.


----------



## ven

I moved groutboys trash so he could not use one of his flashlights today:nana:


----------



## Poppy

ven said:


> I moved groutboys trash so he could not use one of his flashlights today:nana:



Oh, You are BAD! Now he'll go through flashlight use_and_post withdrawal. :nana:
I've seen it happen before... it's not a pretty sight.


----------



## ven

:laughing:


----------



## groutboy_1

ven said:


> I moved groutboys trash so he could not use one of his flashlights today:nana:



Well Thank you Ven! You must be one Hell of a swimmer!!!! Your arms must be hurting after fighting the Atlantic current !!! Sometime 25-50ft swells, and all those damn jellyfish >(ouch!!!)< !!! You must have bought that very chunky light with the number #2 on it. I have a trash liner that would fit the compartment (LOL)!!!! Hey, did you happen to being one of those funny wigs with you, or a Triffid!!! Was really looking forward to some souvenirs from the UK !!!


----------



## ven

groutboy_1 said:


> Well Thank you Ven! You must be one Hell of a swimmer!!!! Your arms must be hurting after fighting the Atlantic current !!! Sometime 25-50ft swells, and all those damn jellyfish >(ouch!!!)< !!! You must have bought that very chunky light with the number #2 on it. I have a trash liner that would fit the compartment (LOL)!!!! Hey, you did happen to being one of those funny wigs with you, or a Triffid!!! Was really looking forward to some souvenirs from the UK !!!




I did,i just put the triffid in the trash..........where it belongs :laughing:


----------



## groutboy_1

Ahhh, that strange UK humour! (LOL!)


----------



## ven

:nana:


----------



## groutboy_1

(Comic relief a side...Staying on topic...) Just used my Lumapower D mini vx 2 on low-low mode setting- 20ish lms....To find my cup of ice cold orange peakco, decaf ice tea while I prepare to get ready for a mid day snooze. ....


----------



## Monocrom

Yesterday, while at my new job, one of the rooms that needed to be checked was an in-house movie theater. One of the guys who worked there for a couple of years wanted to show me around. But the lights were off, apparently he didn't want to switch them on, and he had no light on him. So, I pulled out my S.S. Maratac AA model. Put it on high-mode, and we were able to get a much better look.


----------



## LGT

Monocrom said:


> Yesterday, while at my new job, one of the rooms that needed to be checked was an in-house movie theater. One of the guys who worked there for a couple of years wanted to show me around. But the lights were off, apparently he didn't want to switch them on, and he had no light on him. So, I pulled out my S.S. Maratac AA model. Put it on high-mode, and we were able to get a much better look.


Sounds like a perfect scenario. Don't want to turn the lights on... I might have a flashlight in my pocket.


----------



## groutboy_1

Just woke up a half hour ago...Getting ready for my 3rd shift schedule..As I stumbled about, (apt. Completely dark... Heavy room darkening drapes! ) Used old model Fenix P3d 150lm pocket to prevent stubbed toes!!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my P3D on medium the other day to illuminate a dark electrical closet while I looked for the light switch.


----------



## parnass

I used a new 1xAAA, dual mode Pelican 1910 to look inside a circuit breaker box and an old fuse box. I was troubleshooting our central air conditioner.


----------



## groutboy_1

Just a few moments ago...Used Maglite MagTac 320lms for a trash run, and walk to my car...


----------



## Tmack

Me= mm15vn / 3w 445nm copper cypress / esee 5& IZULA 2 
Girlfriend = tk75vn kt /1w 405nm marble zaser / pink IZULA 
Son= convoy c8 xml2 dedomed direct drive / 650nm 5mw / deadly fists 


For a walk to 7/11 haha. We have fun.


----------



## jamesmtl514

MN60 off FM 3x18650 for dog walk. 
Tana mod to check an electrical panel
Mule crenelation to open a battery compartment on a remote (didn't work btw)


----------



## Cerealand

I have 5 lights in front of me on the table. I just realized they're all out of batteries or need to be recharged. Embarrassing; me just sitting there in the dark, trying to click on the 5 lights. Good thing, I had my HDS in my pocket.


----------



## FrogmanM

The power turned off 'round 10 am HST while my father and I were making stickers. He borrowed my PD Mule to located the undesirable sections of the stickers to "weed" them out.

-Mayo


----------



## kj2

Walking the dog in heavy rain. TK35UE.


----------



## T45

The air conditioning went out so I sent to my car to do a bit of studying. Used my Eagletac D25C modded by vn with a nichia 219 as a reading light.


----------



## Treeguy

I used my flashlight to light up the ceiling while lying in bed wondering if I should buy another flashlight. :candle:


----------



## cpalmer

Used the Spark st6 to hunt for clothes in a dark closet and find the pills that came out of my weekly dosage holder.


----------



## swamper2003

Flashlight: Olight M3x
Used for: shot a raccoon while trying out my new light. I parked the Polaris and shut it off and a flicked on my new light, shining it around. And a raccoon came walking out of a scrap pile with its back all arched up and growling on my job site ( I'm a security guard) I happened to have my .22 rifle along with me and I popped his *** in the head. They carry rabies and I take my dog to work alot. So I had my reasons.


----------



## groutboy_1

Used my Bayco 1 luxeon x 37 -5 mm led Task light stick powered by 4 aaa ...Checking Breakers....


----------



## groutboy_1

P.S. : Ven, No trash night...No Triffids, or wigs!!!


----------



## ven

groutboy_1 said:


> P.S. : Ven, No trash night...No Triffids, or wigs!!!




:laughing:


----------



## groutboy_1

But, the trunk (Translation: Boot) of my Chevy Cavalier is very much like a *TARDIS. {{ [] }}


----------



## ven

groutboy_1 said:


> But, the trunk (Translation: Boot) of my Chevy Cavalier is very much like a *TARDIS. {{ [] }}




Are you talking rubbish(translation: garbage) again:nana:


----------



## groutboy_1

Just used my Fenix P3D to check my smartphone and answer Ven! :-D . No, no rubbish right now! Later on tonight maybe...I'm little busy in Loo...(lol)


----------



## kj2

SWM F40A in red-mode, to light my desk and to search the SWM D40A holster. 
The F40A fits snugly in the D40A holster (head-up).


----------



## ven

DQG spy to look for a leak on the new washing machine new!!!! i give up,bosch.....so i have tried their windscreen wipers and crap,now their washers are too...........if they made flashlights i would not buy one :laughing:

Used on low at 1st then turned head a little for a floody high,thought at 1st it was the drain pipe.........nope,pool collecting at rear,hands n wet knees i opened the front hatch,and the drain/plug was weeping...........Drained it,checked the new O ring thats..........new,looks on small side,dried the plastic area under the warm tint,re-fitted at different increasing pressures to minimise the dip...........phone call on monday:tsk:

Topped cell back off,took around 40 seconds,swapped with one in case..........happy days( regarding spy anyway)


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> SWM F40A in red-mode, to light my desk and to search the SWM D40A holster.
> The F40A fits snugly in the D40A holster (head-up).




I dont need red i seen red with my spy attending my washing machine :laughing:


----------



## groutboy_1

(On-Topic:Used Bayco 1 luxeon x37 5mm Task stick to find smartphone) ;Ven, Sorry to hear all this technical difficulty! Sounds like leaky seals...Time to call the Maytag repair guy!


----------



## ven

Hi there groutboy,it will be the O ring inside the drain,but the threads are plastic,O ring to me looks too small,no problem,all will be sorted Monday.........luckily i have caught up with the washing(yes a man using a washing machine) Other than that it works well,cleans the tiled floor too :laughing:


----------



## groutboy_1

My Middle Brother had a Sears & "rubbish" Washing machine...always leaked a the water inlet connector, or one of the other assorted hoses...Usually some damn O ring....Or poorly manufactured hose threads... My bro is very "bull-headed, and his wife wears the pants at his house"!!! So when his wife said fix the damn thing...It was off to Home Depot, and Lowe's (big hardware stores.Don't known if u have them in UK.) Or he wpuld be standing in the corner with his kids! No repair guy for him...(ha-ha.)


----------



## groutboy_1

Hey , getting that UK slang down!!! I have to watch more episodes of Monty python, and Benny Hill though !!!!


----------



## Fanner50

Not very high ted, but I used my Photon Micro light that I keep on my key ring to find the light switch in a dark room that I had never been in before. I was helping set up a classroom offsite and that little Photon really came in handy.


----------



## Tmack

Watch top gear for a week straight............. Its all......... So clear now.........


----------



## Monocrom

Worked a double, followed by a split shift. (Whoever came up with that idea for implementation in Manhattan deserves to be tortured very slowly for several days.)

During one of those three tours, I searched a five story building using my S.S. Maratac AA model set to its highest setting.


----------



## kj2

To check for bugs, I used the Olight S15 with diffuser.


----------



## groutboy_1

Yesterday night, Used Lumapower D mini vx2 310lms to walk to my car... Residential parking in back of apt. building. Motion sensor,and light still out... landlord cheapskate....illuminated 10-15 yards well...


----------



## double-z

I used my Moon Rebel 90 bike light (my current brightest flashlight) to see if my garden shed was being broken into. Since it was broken into a couple of months ago, and my bike stolen, I've become quite paranoid about noises in the back garden.

Hence joining here, I need to add some serious candlepower to my flashlight collection, so I can paranoid more effectively!


----------



## parnass

I used a dual mode Pelican 1910 1AAA light while repairing a recliner chair. Two screws had fallen out of the chair and it was difficult to find the screw holes in the dark material without extra light.


----------



## Red Bird

I tossed my Nitecore P12 in my backpack for a hike along the coast here in Newfoundland to view icebergs. We had never hiked this particular section of the trail before, and it was tougher than we expected. At the end of the trail is a helipad. One of the offshore oil platform / SAR helicopters was in the area of the helipad and it also flew over the icebergs and hovered over us for a few minutes too! They tend to do that for some reason. I was thinking how great it would be to use the SOS function to signal the chopper directly above us if we had happened to be injured or something. Maybe next time (nahhhh!)


----------



## pyro1son

Just been cleaning and lubing threads on my solarforce and swap some of the forward switches for reverse


----------



## groutboy_1

1. Yesterday night, used Bayco task stick ( 1-luxeon/ 37 -5mm LEDS, powered by 4aaa. ) to take trash to dumpster.
2. Also used Maglite MagTac to walk to car parked on street.
3. Today, Used Original 20ish lumen, 1-lamb.Luxeon Arclight that I have stowed away as a collector's piece , and emergency area lighting.


----------



## gsr

I used a First Light USA Tomahawk MC to find an e-clip that had bounced under a cabinet.


----------



## groutboy_1

gsr said:


> I used a First Light USA Tomahawk MC to find an e-clip that had bounced under a cabinet.



I remember those...That strange concept light that really didn't take- off in the marketplace...An unusual light...


----------



## Monocrom

Still waiting for a regular, permanent, schedule at work. Will likely get a NorthFace backpack to carry needed items in. Until then, minimalist carry. Last night, used my S.S. Maratac AA model to check a couple of dark rooms during my building patrol.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD32UE on medium to look for some parts and tools in a dark, dusty storage room at work.


----------



## groutboy_1

Monocrom said:


> Still waiting for a regular, permanent, schedule at work. Will likely get a NorthFace backpack to carry needed items in. Until then, minimalist carry. Last night, used my S.S. Maratac AA model to check a couple of dark rooms during my building patrol.



Sorry to hear that Monocrom...A lot of companies aren't hiring Permanent Full time employees because of the ACA (OBAMACARE). I know of a few family friends who are only given Permanent part-time options, or not quite full time hours, usual just under a full 40...A lot of H/R personnel will discreetly state that it's because of the ACA , and becoming a full time employee is now a privilege, not a guarantee....Thanxs Obama!!!!


----------



## Tmack

Playing with a d40avn with an aspheric lens. Apparently it can light a paper bag on fire


----------



## groutboy_1

Used Coast PX 25 to walk to car...Parked on street. ...


----------



## kj2

Lumintop ED10. As EDC. Finding my keys, and had to look under my desk. Dropped my pencil :fail:


----------



## Treeguy

So far nothing, but a heavy storm is rolling in and I have a feeling I might be using them tonight.


----------



## Tmack

Mee tooo. 
I'm outside all day too. :/


----------



## groutboy_1

Yesterday night, Used my Olight M22 Warrior to illuminate the wooded area around my younger brothers house. My bro has a house on a private road...They believe their house cat >(beloved pet smokey)< was the victim of a "Walk-by- Eating"! They reported seeing a Fisher cat about the size of a medium size dog...They believe this Fisher cat has been prowling the woods, swamp, frog pond, and cemetery off the quiet rural area...Dinning on family pets...You can hears its disturbing wail, like a baby in distress...Unable to view, light did penetrate a good long section of woods...I think I'll get an Armytek Predator next...


----------



## N_N_R

Okay, I... entered the shop, was looking for something sugary......... and BAAAM, the electricity went off. I take out my preon 2, click, click, click and make my way out safely around all the stalls & boxes............ I was happy.


----------



## ven

N_N_R said:


> Okay, I... entered the shop, was looking for something sugary......... and BAAAM, the electricity went off. I take out my preon 2, click, click, click and make my way out safely around all the stalls & boxes............ I was happy.




Did you sneak something out in the dark that was sugary ?? be honest:laughing:

Of course i am joking after all its difficult whilst holding a light :laughing:


----------



## N_N_R

I could've tried, btw    I guess their security system was also down. Haha.  I think everyone looked at me thinking I was crazy to have a flashlight, btw.................


----------



## Tmack

Crazy, but prepared. People at my work call me the mad scientists. Always have a laser to light my cigarettes, some stupid strong flashlight, knives I forged. It's always show and tell lol, but when the need arrives, it's "hey mack! "


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> Crazy, but prepared. People at my work call me the mad scientists. Always have a laser to light my cigarettes, some stupid strong flashlight, knives I forged. It's always show and tell lol, but when the need arrives, it's "hey mack! "




Scientist..........mad ninja more like :laughing:


----------



## Tmack

Lol nothing wrong with a crazy laser ninja.  

I want to get the stick figure family on the back of my car in ninjas. 

"just me and my ninjas"


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> Lol nothing wrong with a crazy laser ninja.
> 
> I want to get the stick figure family on the back of my car in ninjas.
> 
> "just me and my ninjas"




Nothing wrong with that:twothumbs as long as your shuriken about it


----------



## UnderPar

To look for my tent & sleeping bag inside the storage area in preparation for our camping next week. For sure I will bring my other lights


----------



## ven

UnderPar said:


> To look for my tent & sleeping bag inside the storage area in preparation for our camping next week. For sure I will bring my other lights



Hopefully i will be doing the same:twothumbs need a break...........mm15vn and tk75vn/tk61vn will defo be packed,not sure what others:thumbsup:


----------



## kj2

Red/Blue strobe on the Sunwayman F40A, so annoy my little brother :devil:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

PD32UE on medium to inspect the dark crevices of a hotel room before plunking my stuff down.


----------



## Monocrom

Pried the cover off of my Photon Freedom since it needs new cells. On the underside it says, "Freedom of Speech."

But the cover fly off in the blink of an eye. Used my S.S. Maratac AA model on high to find the cover. (It was in my lap.)


----------



## JBE

Used my Olight S15 to help install a Google Chromecast on the back of the TV in the living room.


----------



## groutboy_1

Just got back a few minutes ago from visiting my middle brother, his wife and kids...Upon leaving, used Olight M22 Warrior illuminate a wide section of his street with 950lms of raw XML Led power! Car parked on dark street....


----------



## sjc

MAN VS. FLY:

Fly in house, annoying man, wife, children. Shut off all lights except one room. Once fly in room, shut door, lights out. Man takes out EagleTac SX25L3 in one hand, fly swatter in other. Man puts on high and directs toward wall. Fly lands right next to hot spot on wall. WAP. Man wins. Under 5 minutes.

FLY'S VERSION:

Minding own business. Flying towards sun in dude's house. Loud noise. Dead.


----------



## groutboy_1

Used Nitecore EA 4 Pioneer to escort trash to dumpster...Used on medium, and high...


----------



## yearnslow

Used my recently bought rotary 200 to investigate some 'movement' outside the house. Turned out to be a bush pig.


----------



## groutboy_1

sjc said:


> MAN VS. FLY:
> 
> Fly in house, annoying man, wife, children. Shut off all lights except one room. Once fly in room, shut door, lights out. Man takes out EagleTac SX25L3 in one hand, fly swatter in other. Man puts on high and directs toward wall. Fly lands right next to hot spot on wall. WAP. Man wins. Under 5 minutes.
> 
> FLY'S VERSION:
> 
> Minding own business. Flying towards sun in dude's house. Loud noise. Dead.



"You have problems with house flys?" Why they always get greeted in my home....WITH 5000 VOLTS !!!!!
ZZZZZZZzzzt!!!!!!!


----------



## Monocrom

Monocrom said:


> Pried the cover off of my Photon Freedom since it needs new cells. On the underside it says, "Freedom of Speech."
> 
> But the cover fly off in the blink of an eye. Used my S.S. Maratac AA model on high to find the cover. (It was in my lap.)



Continuation:
----------------

Couldn't find the CR 2016 cells I needed at the large, chain, pharmacies. Found them at a small, independent one. Energizer did WAY too good a job sealing those cells in the packaging. Had to use my little Gerber LST to cut them out. Took the paper-backing off of each cell. Popped them into my Freedom, and tested it out. Good as new! Used it a few minutes later while walking underneath a darkened tunnel at E. 65th Street to get to the West side of Manhattan.


----------



## smarkum

It was AMAZING!!!!!! I stopped in the grocery this morn at 6am for a few things and the lights in the entire place were OUT!!!!!! It was VERY dark in there until I arrived :twothumbs
It was AWESOME! 
Deep down in those aisle it was really dark!!!! I had my Ti Tri with me. By the end of my shopping I wish that I'd had my Copper Tri with me . . . .but what are you gonna do?!!!!
I ended up getting WAY more stuff than originally planned


----------



## N_N_R

Used the E01 on my keys to untie my shoe laces in the darkish elevator... yep, I usually do that while going up to my 6th floor so that I don't waste the one-minute-or-so "travel" and then waste time untying my shoes at the front door...


----------



## Tmack

Efficient  
Speak of shoelace. I had a frayed one on my boot and couldn't thread it back through. Used my d40avn with anew lens to melt it enough to stay together. 

Mack-gyver 

For once I had no laser to help. Lol 
Laser probably would have just cut the lace anyway.


----------



## kbuzbee

Yikes! 

Ken


----------



## Tmack

Lol I had no idea a led could ignite something. That little d40avn with an aspheric lens will ignite brown paper at about 2" . I was shocked. Off 4x AA to boot!


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> Lol I had no idea a led could ignite something. That little d40avn with an aspheric lens will ignite brown paper at about 2" . I was shocked. Off 4x AA to boot!




 very impressive................well maybe not if someone had groceries in their paper bag :laughing:


----------



## Tmack

Another burning device not meant for burning. Pyro. (shrug) 

I thought only incans could burn. Guess not. Useful if your matches are wet.


----------



## ven

Used my t10s inspecting machinery ,wearing gloves you dont feel the heat or help dissipate it either.So a good 30mins of high in a confined area(no air flow and around 75oC),took gloves off to get a better feel of the drive belt and quite warm.Certainly higher than previous 30oC guesstimates of past without gloves.Would say towards 45-50oC 

Could still use light,but it does get on the warmer side(not hot) ..........quite a little power house for a single AA and stainless is not as efficient as alloy so no doubt that plays a part.Still it cooled down after a few minutes when finished job..............love it:thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

Used my S.S. Maratac AA model on high to inspect an outdoor patio/deck for possible students who may have stayed too long at the college townhouse offices.


----------



## groutboy_1

Yesterday night, Used Maglite Magtac to take trash to dumpster And walk to car parked on the street. And for the hell of it....Illuminating Abandoned, and foreclosed house across the street, 320lm at 35ft, brightly filling the empty living room areas through the Windows....Nobody home......


----------



## blah9

I've been deprived of flashlight activities lately, so last night I turned off all the lights and did the dishes using my Armytek Wizard Pro Warm.


----------



## Tmack

What did I use my flashlight for? 

......... Nothing............. Right!.......... Actually could you vouch I was at your house?............ No seriously...........


----------



## groutboy_1

Nothing yet ! Damn Sun is still out !!! There's still light out there at even 8:40pm ! Damn summer time! Where's winter, or a dark and dreary stormy day where flashlight use would be enviable!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

groutboy_1 said:


> Nothing yet ! Damn Sun is still out !!! There's still light out there at even 8:40pm ! Damn summer time! Where's winter, or a dark and dreary stormy day where flashlight use would be enviable!



Summer? I thought it was still spring.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Got to to say that I used my flashlights about 100 times today. Checking cabinets for food, checking prices at the bottom shelf at fiid markets, Looking in tight spots in my garage. Checking under one of my couches for missing items (grandchildren hide stuff), and this is this is while the sun is up. What I do at night just adds to the number of times I use my flashlights. I am what one could consider at consummate flashaholic, who would rather use a flashlight than turn a house light on, when the house light would not render what I am looking at or for.

Bill


----------



## ven

tk75vn/tn35vn/mm15vn/v11r/skyray all tested,all cells topped off,all lights packed for camping trip.Took a few hours ,did not realise how difficult it was just packing a few lights for a couple of nights..............trouble now is my little one is poorly,all came on last night,coughing,head cold so things are delayed a day now,maybe for a week or so:sigh:

Hardest bit is they are so looking forward to going away,hopefully a doc may help today,maybe no tent and a hotel for ease now.
Will have to wait and see,priorities 1st and a cold tent is not ideal settings for a poorly 4yr old.
Have a day or 2 yet,so not all lost as can get away sunday :thumbsup: as callum has his lights packed ready too:thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

Squeezed a lemon into my cup of tea. Seed fell in. Couldn't see it to retrieve it. Used my Lowe's 2C Task Force LED model to shine inside my cup of tea so I could spot the bugger and get it out.


----------



## kj2

Fenix TK61 to walk the dog, but mostly to show off 
People who don't know flashlights drool when the see the TK61


----------



## blah9

Went on a quick camping trip last night. Saw a few shooting stars, and we it got dark before we arrived in camp. Used the Armytek Wizard Pro for just about everything, including the hike itself. I also used the TK75vnkt to view some wildlife (a fox, 7 deer, and a mouse) as well as to show off. It was a pretty fun night! I used to use the Fenix PD32UE for so many things in camp, but it has mostly been supplanted by my headlamp when camping.


----------



## kj2

TK75 and TK76 in a battle with each other. First had some troubles getting the Turbo mode working on the TK75. Batteries were fresh from the charger, but the first time it didn't stay on Turbo and the second time I tried it, it even didn't turn on. Checked the voltage with the VP1 charger, and was reading around 4.15V for all cells. Put them back in again, and it worked like a champ. Result of the battle: both lights won


----------



## groutboy_1

Used New Home Depot version of Coast HP7 360lm Led Flashlight to take trash to the dumpster, and illuminated two of the Abandoned/ Foreclosed buildings on my street...A very decent Coast light...Beam profile simlar to Armytek Predator X, or a Viking at long range...Very Bright for AAA light..Even keeps up with my Olight Warrior M22 at it 950lm setting!?! I'm surprised!


----------



## blah9

I went on another night hike tonight. It was a great time, and we definitely had plenty of light. An Armytek Wizard Pro Warm, a Fenix PD32UE, a TK75vnkt, and an LD01 were all used, often all at the same time. Now I think we're all pretty exhausted.


----------



## thedoc007

Took out my new TK61vn and my K40vn to do some comparison testing. Lit up a water tower from about .6 miles away. Both are absolutely exceptional throwers.


----------



## Tmack

Did some night shooting to test my new setup. Works great. Putting my solder joints to the test.


----------



## kj2

Lumintop ED10 to check for leaks. Had some hard rain here, today.


----------



## ven

Used mm15vn to light up a garden,its flood is astonishing,so wide,so high too and colours as like day although the camera thought different




Rach used her convoy s8 for some owl spotting at the ship inn pub,from the bedroom window i light everything up with my tk75vn an tn35vn so much more..............she was not over impressed and wants a high powered light :laughing:

Used my v11r mirage at night to navigate around Hawkshead centre,down the poorly light streets and around the pub garden.
Used my DQG spy to check under beds for anything we may forget ,before leaving for home:thumbsdow
Not as much use as i wanted due to callum not being well,so more and hopefully better pics next time:thumbsup:


----------



## charlieh313

Used it at a campground to use the vault toilets that were pitch black at night!


----------



## groutboy_1

ven said:


> Used mm15vn to light up a garden,its flood is astonishing,so wide,so high too and colours as like day although the camera thought different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rach used her convoy s8 for some owl spotting at the ship inn pub,from the bedroom window i light everything up with my tk75vn an tn35vn so much more..............she was not over impressed and wants a high powered light :laughing:
> 
> Used my v11r mirage at night to navigate around Hawkshead centre,down the poorly light streets and around the pub garden.
> Used my DQG spy to check under beds for anything we may forget ,before leaving for home:thumbsdow
> Not as much use as i wanted due to callum not being well,so more and hopefully better pics next time:thumbsup:



Photo:
"Looks more like a UFO is hovering above you!"


----------



## goomashoom

Used my 1xAA flashlight to illuminate my daughter's mouth so I could floss her teeth.


----------



## PTN

klarus xt11 to locate delaminated joints in concrete roadway all night long for work.


----------



## blah9

I was replacing the front shifter on my bike yesterday, and it was raining outside. Even with the lights on indoors I had trouble seeing various bike components, so I used the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm headlamp which was the perfect tool for the job. It was so effective that I just turned off all the lights and used the headlamp exclusively.

Later that night I kept the headlamp on and used it to augment the lighting over the kitchen sink for cleanup duty.


----------



## Monocrom

Last night saw something small, grey, and round scurry past me towards the large potted plant outside the Townhouse where I was stationed. Out came my S.S. Maratac AA model to look for the (most likely) small rat.

Nope! Not even on high. Gave the potted plant a few hard kicks. Nothing....


----------



## LGT

I used my spark ST6-460NW headlight while changing out the sump pump in the cellar. Smoke coming from the old one was a subtle hint that a new pump was needed.


----------



## LGT

Monocrom said:


> Last night saw something small, grey, and round scurry past me towards the large potted plant outside the Townhouse where I was stationed. Out came my S.S. Maratac AA model to look for the (most likely) small rat.
> 
> Nope! Not even on high. Gave the potted plant a few hard kicks. Nothing....


It could have been my Mother in law. Of course if the wife ever catches wind of this post, ten years from now the question will be, "did they ever find LGT's body?"


----------



## Tmack

Did some demolition on a house with no electricity today. My c20cvn was the only light in the house. My presence was requested just about everywhere. Not to help lift, to hold my light.  
+1 for the flashaholics.


----------



## InspectHerGadget

I have been thinking of contributing to this thread. Yeah, today I used my Lenser P5 to look inside the shed, a customer's computer or maybe to find something in the back of my car.

I finally have a good light story to tell about what I did with my light(s).

It is about 5 - 10 minutes walk down to the Yellagonga Regional Park here in Perth and it consists of a large shallow lake and a swamp/lake at the other end. My visit was just a brief one before we went out to our Friday dinner. The purpose was to test my new ThruNite TN12 and I was comparing it to my ET MX25L3 with an MT-G2 emitter. I was interested particularly in how the beams compared in tint as I had ordered the NW tint.

I was playing about. The tint on the TN12 is warmer as it turns out and yes, very nice beam. A lot of power in a small package.

I heard a dog barking and it sounded like it was out in the lake but I thought that was unlikely. It was just getting completely dark at this time. I then got concerned and started scanning the lake with both lights but didn't see anything. I was more convinced though that there was a dog out there on the lake. I decided then to look for the eyes and scanned the lake again and eventually found the dog, some way out. I moved around the edge to the nearest approach to the dog and encouraged the dog in. The dog made it to the edge and came out suitably tired and sopping wet. I looked for a collar, found a mobile number and rang it. The dog was well behaved and even sat on command while I was doing this. I left a message to say I got your dog out of the lake and to come down as soon as you can. As I hung up, a friend's name came up on the phone! They have two dogs and sure enough this dog Mia was one of theirs! I knew where they lived so I walked her back although she was leading the way. I got her back home and the daughter said her Dad had come back for a torch and was down there looking for her. Mia was looking back towards the lake on the way back so that must have been why. I got a message last night (we were out at dinner) to thank me for bringing Mia back.

A happy ending. Yes, she may have been OK and been able to wait for her owner to get back, but maybe not. If it had been my dog, I would have been worried sick.


----------



## UnderPar

Tested my modded SupBeam L25A in one of the forest resorts. Excellent throw!!


----------



## UnderPar

Also used my ZL SC600 MKII L2 to illuminate our rented bunk house and everyone in the group were  . . .  

:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Tmack

MM15vn, mx25l3vn, X60vn, and solar charger came along to do some demolition on a house with no electricity. Normally work would have stopped at sundown, but not with one of us around


----------



## Bullzeyebill

InspectHerGadget, that was well done, using your flashlight. I appreciated your post.

Bill


----------



## ven

Great story IHG with a happy ending:thumbsup:


----------



## Poppy

InspectHerGadget said:


> I have been thinking of contributing to this thread. Yeah, today I used my Lenser P5 to look inside the shed, a customer's computer or maybe to find something in the back of my car.
> 
> I finally have a good light story to tell about what I did with my light(s).
> 
> <SNIP>



Wow! Finally a story worth reading! :thumbsup:
Good job!


----------



## Loed7984

Illuminating a dark hall while picking a door lock, cause a friend closed himself out of their home...


----------



## Treeguy

Looking for my wife`s little purse wallet. Found it.

Actually she found it.... without a flashlight.

_I feel so insignificant. _:sigh:


----------



## Tmack

Haha. One day you'll be useful.


----------



## Wozzer73

Used my Princeton Tec headlamp + Inova T2 flashlight to help repair a couple of soiled items in my engine bay. After getting proper illumination, it still amazes me that I ever worked on a car or bike without a headlamp.


----------



## chrisbfu

I used my Nitecore P12 to walk the dog last night. In the desert of Arizona, you never know whats out side, so it's nice to have a bright light.


----------



## mcnair55

Poppy said:


> Wow! Finally a story worth reading! :thumbsup:
> Good job!



Stop it Mr Poppy you are making me laugh.I am going walking in Snowdonia this weekend so will take my edc plus a back up edc plus another backup for the backups plus spare batteries for the edc and spares for the back ups.Going to stop in Joe Browns and treat myself to a nice Petzl Headlight and a nice Anorak.


----------



## ven

mcnair55 said:


> Stop it Mr Poppy you are making me laugh.I am going walking in Snowdonia this weekend so will take my edc plus a back up edc plus another backup for the backups plus spare batteries for the edc and spares for the back ups.Going to stop in Joe Browns and treat myself to a nice Petzl Headlight and a nice Anorak.



I want a video of you climbing Snowdonia(no cheating on the ridiculously priced train either) I just have visions of a large anorak,pockets bulging and a ruck sack full of freshly bought 18650s from a vape shop sold by a muppet :laughing: 

Get some good pics please,its beautiful


----------



## yogiboobooranger

I was working on a knife, and was removing the screws from one of the scales when I suddenly sneezed and caused one of the screws to take flight and land somewhere on the carpeted floor. Being 63 years young and not having the greatest eye sight anymore, I was unable to see the tiny shiny screw in the knap of the rug. So I grabbed my trusty Streamlight Protac 2L and got down on the floor shining the beam parallel to the floor hoping that as I moved the beam back and forth, it would cause the light to glint off the screw showing its location. It did just that and I was able to find it and continue my work on the knife. Without the flashlight, I would not have ever found the tiny screw.


----------



## Ishango

I used my Malkoff MDC 1AA on medium to light up my new HDS Clicky 140E to write down the serial number and to admire the build quality yet again. I compared it to my Clicky 120E from 2011. The switch has noticably been improved slightly. I like it!


----------



## kj2

PD35 to chase a mouse in the backyard. First time we know of, we had a mouse in our yard.


----------



## Chechen

With my newly acquired P3x, I seem to be just randomly lighting up what I can


----------



## lightmyfire13

+1 with any torch I have on me


----------



## blah9

I was on vacation recently and used the Fenix PD32UE to navigate the hotel room in the dark to not keep my wife up while rummaging around. I also used the Fenix TK75vnkt to light up the beach and a little bit of ocean from an 8th floor balcony with ease. I was hoping to go for a night walk on the beach but didn't end up getting a chance to do so.


----------



## Tmack

Been using my sd6vn headlamp as a extra soldering light. The mule beam us perfect for lighting my way as well. This thing hasn't left my hip since I received it, even if clipped to my boxers


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> Been using my sd6vn headlamp as a extra soldering light. The mule beam us perfect for lighting my way as well. This thing hasn't left my hip since I received it, even if clipped to my boxers




:thinking: so when going commando.............what is it clipped to then .............................?


:laughing:

 great stuff


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD32UE on turbo to find my way to the light switch in a dark and slightly spooky basement job site.


----------



## Monocrom

Used my S.S. Maratac AA model yesterday to help navigate through the campus library with an older respected co-worker who ironically, didn't have a light with him. Navigated through a couple of other places with it as well.


----------



## mcnair55

Just used my edc to find my back up because i dare not leave the house without my back up and could not find the other back up.


----------



## ven

mcnair55 said:


> Just used my edc to find my back up because i dare not leave the house without my back up and could not find the other back up.




Bet it was in your other anorak:nana:

:laughing:


----------



## mcnair55

ven said:


> Bet it was in your other anorak:nana:
> 
> :laughing:




Cheers Mr Ven,good call i have found it in my other Anorak.


----------



## kj2

ArmyTek Predator with green led. Walking the dog and play with my 'laser'-flashlight  So far I'm liking this light.


----------



## Poppy

mcnair55 said:


> Cheers Mr Ven,good call i have found it in my other Anorak.



Hmmm, is that a British thing? My Anorak, doesn't have any pockets!


----------



## ven

Poppy said:


> Hmmm, is that a British thing? My Anorak, doesn't have any pockets!




That maybe why mr mcnair could not find his 3rd edc :laughing: .............who hood of believed it !!!!!

:laughing:


----------



## Poppy

Last night the temperature dropped, and I was going to use my flashlight to navigate the path on the side of my house to bring my garbage cans to the curb for pick-up in the morning. :thinking: I couldn't decide whether to use a handheld, or a headlamp.  
I decided to wear a headlamp, and carry a flashlight for backup :twothumbs
THEN... I couldn't find my Anorak!!!:hairpull: THAT settled it!

I waited until morning...  no flashlight use, maybe tonight


----------



## kbuzbee

Anorak? How cold was it? 

Ken


----------



## Poppy

It was cold... brrrr 56F. Yes... you guessed it, another decision... :thinking: lithiums? or NiMH? :thinking: :thinking: lithiums perform better in the cold, but what if it goes on fire while it is strapped to my head?

Thankfully, come daylight, I didn't need to use a light. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tmack

Ultra bright mirror light. 
Sd6vn is the most useful light I own.






Personal belt mount headlight


Even though I have a hc90vn on the way, that's double the power, I don't know if it'll be as useful as this sparks.


----------



## UnderPar

Additional illumination on my jogging path, this morning. Used my iTP A1 EOS


----------



## kbuzbee

Poppy said:


> It was cold... brrrr 56F.



Yesh, I see... Well, seems like an MM15vn should keep you warm enough 



Poppy said:


> what if it goes on fire while it is strapped to my head?



Oh, the humanity! 

BOT - We have a small senior dog. He's not well. Bone cancer and puppy Alzheimer's, but he soldiers on. We're getting close to "time" through, I think.

Anyway, this morning I used my Eiger Ultra high CRI to find him after he managed to push through the gate and tumble down the stairs at 3am. I woke up to thump-thump-thump-thump-thump... I knew immediately, well, almost immediately , it was 3am, what had happened. So I grab the Eiger and trundle down the stairs to find him standing in a corner. Being all black, he's not easy to find in the dark  but the Eiger located him in short order. He was fine, just disoriented, but that's pretty much how he is these days. Carried him back up to bed and re-secured the gate, but after all that hubbub I never went back to sleep.






Ken


----------



## Poppy

Ken,
I'm sorry to hear about your puppy.
I guess he is lucky he is such a little guy. A larger dog with bone cancer probably would have been much more injured with a fall like that.

Maybe you'll get mid day nap today... they are wonderful!


----------



## kbuzbee

Poppy said:


> Ken,
> I'm sorry to hear about your puppy.
> I guess he is lucky he is such a little guy. A larger dog with bone cancer probably would have been much more injured with a fall like that.
> 
> Maybe you'll get mid day nap today... they are wonderful!



Yeah, thanks. Being small (and thin even for his size) is, we believe, why he's still with us. The vet actually told us he wouldn't make it to February. (2013!) Makes me think I should follow his example and drop a few (well, yeah, more than a few 

It's actually his second tumble down the stairs in the last week, which is why we had the gate across the steps (which didn't actually help). First time (also in the middle of the night) my wife was up with him and he tumbled down head over tail right in front of her. She could only scream and watch in horror. Amazingly, both times, he was just fine. Although, were he more aware of what had just happened, he would have been traumatized. Of course, if he was more aware, he wouldn't have tumbled down the stairs in the first place.

Nap is already scheduled. Appreciate your looking out for me, brother 

Ken


----------



## Illum

Dropped the Atom A0 down the rifle barrel. Worked well as a sinker for the boresnake.


----------



## groutboy_1

The usual...


----------



## Tmack

Used my headlamp for sharpening almost every knife I use. Sd6vn. Love it!


----------



## kbuzbee

Tmack said:


> Used my headlamp for sharpening almost every knife I use. Sd6vn. Love it!



I've had better luck with Chosera stones but if you're getting decent edges off your SD6vn that's cool! 

jk - great idea!

Ken


----------



## Tmack

Versatile baby. ! 

I've always used Japanese whetstones, then soft and hard Arkansas, now I just bought a diamond sharpening system. 

My Chris reeves is just scary sharp now. Diamond to profile, ceramic to polish, strop to finish. Shaving sharp is like calling a formula 1 car peppy.


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> Used my headlamp for sharpening almost every knife I use. Sd6vn. Love it!




 how many cell changes was in that bit of work then
:laughing:
All those knives.........


----------



## Tmack

Ah you cornballs  

Yeah it was a few lol. From key chain blades, to 12" junglas. They are all fit for shaving. 

Oh and I could give Michael Phelps a run for his money I have so little hair left on my arms and legs lmao.


----------



## ven

:laughing: have to watch it Tmack with all this shaving of arms and leg.............. could lead to joining other "kinds of sites" :naughty: :laughing:


----------



## kbuzbee

ven said:


> :laughing: have to watch it Tmack with all this shaving of arms and leg.............. could lead to joining other "kinds of sites" :naughty: :laughing:



Been there, done that, got the brush collection to prove it 

Ken


----------



## ven

:laughing:


----------



## Tmack

Cooling off 





C20Cvn.


----------



## bnemmie

Here's one I doubt is anywhere in this thread: Brought myMaratac AAA Cu in the shower with me to check for ticks. I am away from homewith work and although I have my own room, there is a community shower (withprivate stalls). I had spent all day outside in the woods and must have pickeda dozen ticks off my pants and jacket throughout the day. I wanted to do a goodcheck for ticks when I got back, but the lighting is terrible in the bathroom. Sorather than do it in the middle of the room, I took it in the shower with me.Drew quite a few stares lol. Just goes to show ya, you can always use a flashlight for something.


----------



## blah9

bnemmie said:


> Here's one I doubt is anywhere in this thread: Brought myMaratac AAA Cu in the shower with me to check for ticks. I am away from homewith work and although I have my own room, there is a community shower (withprivate stalls). I had spent all day outside in the woods and must have pickeda dozen ticks off my pants and jacket throughout the day. I wanted to do a goodcheck for ticks when I got back, but the lighting is terrible in the bathroom. Sorather than do it in the middle of the room, I took it in the shower with me.Drew quite a few stares lol. Just goes to show ya, you can always use a flashlight for something.



Nice! I hate ticks. Hopefully you didn't find any more. I only used my light last night to walk around home without turning the lights on. Hopefully I'll get to go on some night walks again soon though.


----------



## yearnslow

I found a tick on my scrotum a week back. Appalling things they are.
....... ticks I mean.


----------



## UnderPar

Used all my 6 lights to compare its illumination and throw. Was in the woods with a group of 12 and everyone was . I intentionally brought all the 6 to show them how powerful the LED flashlights are.


----------



## thedoc007

yearnslow said:


> I found a tick on my scrotum a week back. Appalling things they are.
> ....... ticks I mean.



Thanks for the clarification! Wouldn't want to be unclear...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD32UE on turbo to look for an impossibly small crimp-on connector pin that was dropped.


----------



## yearnslow

thedoc007 said:


> Thanks for the clarification! Wouldn't want to be unclear...



:twothumbs


----------



## bnemmie

yearnslow said:


> I found a tick on my scrotum a week back. Appalling things they are.
> ....... ticks I mean.



lol The exact reason I checked. Once you have one there, you kind of never forget to ever look again. Plus you find out who your friends are.....


----------



## Ishango

We went out for dinner and some fun activities with my team from work. Upon return to our vehicles we saw the car of one of my colleagues was broken into. I used my E05 to check the damage and check if anything was visibly missing (at least from the built-in equipment).


----------



## UnderPar

Checked the levels of the brake fluid, wiper wash & coolant of my car.


----------



## buds224

Blinded a spider with my PD35 and made for an easy kill. Works great on flies too.


----------



## groutboy_1

yearnslow said:


> I found a tick on my scrotum a week back. Appalling things they are.
> ....... ticks I mean.



Way too much information for one thread! LoL!


----------



## reppans

buds224 said:


> Blinded a spider with my PD35 and made for an easy kill. Works great on flies too.



Technique? Still needs more testing, but strobe (used in the dark) seems to force flies to land for an easy kill.


----------



## Tmack

Try a laser  
Makes for a very easy kill. Stinks when they fry though lol.


----------



## groutboy_1

Tmack said:


> Try a laser
> Makes for a very easy kill. Stinks when they fry though lol.



The real question on everyone's mind is does it kill ticks on scrotum!


----------



## Tmack

Might kill your sac too


----------



## groutboy_1

Tmack said:


> Might kill your sac too



Yeah...might not look completely like this...........


----------



## Tmack

Haha. I need to start throwing those in handheld hosts!

The new 6w is a beast already though.


----------



## UnderPar

To check the leaks on the angle valve of our toilet lavatory


----------



## mcnair55

Held a torch today for my neighbour to mess with another's neighbours quad.


----------



## kosPap

I was caught without my EDC light in a fruit refrigeration chamber...
I was in a hurry to enter and check a crate of, but forgot to turn the lights on. When the door closed automatically, it was pitch dark, 32 degs F and hard to find the rope switch.
Out comes my fauxton and i walk out the door, to see a trucker's jaw drop...LOL


----------



## Tmack

BUSTED!!! 
No more complaining about buying lights................... And then I woke up  

Caught this little rat. Stole my sd6vn to get into the way backs of the cabinet to get rid of the old stuff. . Caught a pretty big "busted smile" when she saw I took a pic.


----------



## ven

Last week went to start truck and nothing,as if battery disconnected then could not replicate it...............till today :laughing: Checked all wires,battery ,earth etc etc then turned to barrel. Removed column,removed ign switch




Had to use my d03(glove box light) to illuminate behind and up the screw holes as they must have been 2" deep..........upside down and angled )

15mins of sweat in eyes its done,starts as usual on the button..............for now:thinking:


----------



## CamoNinja

Used my h600 mkII to light up the drywall I am refinishing.


----------



## groutboy_1

ven said:


> Last week went to start truck and nothing,as if battery disconnected then could not replicate it...............till today :laughing: Checked all wires,battery ,earth etc etc then turned to barrel. Removed column,removed ign switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to use my d03(glove box light) to illuminate behind and up the screw holes as they must have been 2" deep..........upside down and angled )
> 
> 15mins of sweat in eyes its done,starts as usual on the button..............for now:thinking:



Don't you hate that when motor vehicles misbehave! Last year my Chevy Cavalier refused to start...Turned out to be an in-line module that controlled other accessories not related to ignition system...Who knew! (PS : Used Olight M22 Warrior at work to retrieve Propane cylinders for gas powered Equipment. )


----------



## RetroTechie

bnemmie said:


> Brought myMaratac AAA Cu in the shower with me to check for ticks.


Used a flashlight recently for exact same purpose. Turns out just a <1 hour walk through some woods nearby was enough to pick up 3 of those nasties. 



blah9 said:


> I hate ticks.


+1

This time I tried to drown them in some lubrication oil (in the hope that oil would saturate whatever the ticks use to channel air inside their body, and thus drown them). Came back a half hour later, and surprise: one of 'em had simply walked out of it.

On the plus side: chance of getting a disease from ticks is pretty low *if removed quickly* (and correctly!). Which is why I always follow up walks through woods or high grass with a self-check of feet, legs & yes, that other place...


----------



## mcnair55

Just used a torch to check the barns for any hidden illegals sadly none in there as i would like to find some.


----------



## Tmack

Over 35000 led lumens. 
My camera couldn't take it lol. 
All were on the highest mode possible. Looking at the single hotspot was blinding.


----------



## ven

Rise of the Tmack sun


----------



## Tmack

New hc90vn on the hip. Works fantastic. Love it.


----------



## UnderPar

Just tested my new ZL SC52w L2. Its really awesome!! :thumbsup:


----------



## groutboy_1

To startle the boss at work...! Olight Warrior m22....


----------



## ven

groutboy_1 said:


> To startle the boss at work...! Olight Warrior m22....



Wear clothes next time............


----------



## troutbum1971

Surefire g2x pro to check for missed spots while painting a living room that had poor lighting.


----------



## Monocrom

College where I work at had a reunion for pretty much any previous classes up to 2004 and going back 60 years to 1954. (You'd be surprised how many former students from 60 years ago showed up for the initially 3-day, but turned into 2-day, event.)

Everyone was friendly, polite.... Back a few years ago, it was known as pretty much an all-womens college. Though legally it was open to men even back then. Met the only male graduate from the class of either '71 or '72. (Glenn was certainly an interesting individual.) Even the President came.... To his office to thank those returning, for donating to the college. He didn't bother addressing the rest of the returning Alums. Far from a Class Act quite frankly. Though the large portrait of him and his wife just outside his office speaks volumes about his Ego. 

I was there to make sure everything went smoothly. Especially with the caterers during the reunion dinner, which surprisingly frighteningly few of the Alums stuck around for. During this time I was fixing a few posters and papers that were not placed properly on a couple of bulletin boards. One of the thumb-tacks (clear plastic ones) fell on the floor. Out came my S.S. Maratac AA model on high-mode to find it just outside the well-lite Commons.


----------



## UnderPar

I used my flashlight today to set the modes that I want its memory to remember whenever I will switch it ON.


----------



## Monocrom

Forgot to mention I stopped by the Residence Hall for another shift the next day during the very early morning hours. First time there. Surprised to find flashlights in the lower drawer at the main desk. So I used them to check to see if they even worked. Traditional black 3-D [email protected] worked fine. (Surprisingly, it looked practically new. As though it was recently purchased and just lived in the drawer for a few months with no use.) There was a cluster LED light that was cheap as Hell, but some sort of metal construction. You could remove just the bezel and retaining ring for the LEDs. But you couldn't actually get inside the light to swap out the batteries. 

The last was a 2D Energizer plastic light. A good one really (for the price). Though that one was completely dead. Even found 3 spare D-cell batteries in the drawer. Nice to see someone at least gave a small thought to providing lights at the security desk. I'm still going to rely on my own lights though.


----------



## grr

just find some mosquito before sleep :naughty:


----------



## UnderPar

To test, familiarize and programmed by new Quarks QPA Gen 2.


----------



## Monocrom

Well.... Speaking of things you find in security drawers.... Apparently the middle drawer at the front desk where I work is much longer than it looks. Rather surprised to find the tailcap of a full-sized [email protected] peeking out at me. Thought it was a 2D model. Imagine my surprise when I pulled out a really beat up 3D-cell model instead. (I was amazed that a 2D model would even fit in there. The 3D was a huge surprise.)

Anyway, tested it out.... Completely dead. So I unscrewed the tailcap and tossed the dead batteries away before they had a chance to leak inside the light.


----------



## MrNaz

RSW said:


> 5/31/2010. The timer went off for the lights in the public bathroom I was using!!!:candle:



I will NEVER use a public bathroom without access to my own light. I was once spending a few nights at a mosque when they had a power failure at the same time as my EDC's batteries died. My only option was to walk to the nearest shop, buy some candles and use those.

Talk about candle power!


----------



## troutbum1971

Used a led maglite xl50 to check possible head gasket leak on my wife's subaru. Car has 170 thousand on it and the maglite is perfect for under car work when I don't use a head lamp.


----------



## groutboy_1

Just made a test of one of two newly purchased lights from Batteryjunction. Picked up 2 Tk-15s2 lights for 59.95 on sale with bundle pack of 12-2 packs of titanium cr123as batteries, and pressure switch. Performance for this 400lm light is really good...Impressive beam intensity, nice hotspot with plenty of spill...Dual frequency dazzler strobe effect is pretty interesting...Definitely messed up my eyes with reflections from white kitchen wall from bedroom...About 15 ft or so...Want to try out at night...Also, 2nd-one is a going away gift too a young lady who's going to become a security chief of a large operation...Hope she likes it...Damn summer! Too much Sun! Bring on the night!


----------



## kbuzbee

groutboy_1 said:


> Damn summer! Too much Sun! Bring on the night!



I know, right? I go to bed, it's light out. I get up, it's light out. We Need More Dark! 

Ken


----------



## groutboy_1

kbuzbee said:


> I know, right? I go to bed, it's light out. I get up, it's light out. We Need More Dark!
> 
> Ken



Absolutely! We need at least 10 days of night minimum!


----------



## JBE

Used my S-15 Baton during an evening stroll on the beach with my wife to look for shells and ghost crabs


----------



## Tmack

Just pissed off not one, but two neighbors. Lol. Oops. 

Baltimore City. So a bunch of "ehy yo, can you stop shinin dat light in my windows yo" 

 so I pointed in another direction. 

Then 

"yo! Wtf! " hahaha. I'm making all kinds of friends.


----------



## Rifter

I used my New flashlight my Xsearchervn to test my newly acquired 18650 cells, as its the fastest way to kill them that i have on hand with a 30 min runtime per cell(granted you cant run it straight the whole 30 min you have to stop and let it cool) My Panasonic and Sony cells performed well.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Tmack said:


> Just pissed off not one, but two neighbors. Lol. Oops.
> 
> Baltimore City. So a bunch of "ehy yo, can you stop shinin dat light in my windows yo"
> 
> so I pointed in another direction.
> 
> Then
> 
> "yo! Wtf! " hahaha. I'm making all kinds of friends.



Which light were you using?


----------



## Tmack

X60vn, k40mvn, Tk75vnkt, mx25l3vn, mm15vn were all out on my porch. 

A bunch of guys across the street smoking " cigars" got pretty mad the 5th time I blasted them. Lol  

Then I must have hit a window, because another guy stuck his head out his window to yell some jiberish starting and ending with "yo"


----------



## groutboy_1

Still nothing...Wasn't dark enough...May have to move Alaska....


----------



## Poppy

kbuzbee said:


> I know, right? I go to bed, it's light out. I get up, it's light out. We Need More Dark!
> 
> Ken


lol... Ken, I think you need to sleep less. Old timers catching up to ya?


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Nothing yet.Stupid summer solstice.


----------



## groutboy_1

Just presented my lovely/vibrant/winsome, young female boss who is leaving for a high-end security mgmt. Position, with her 1st Fenix tk15 s2 tactical light! Lets just say she's loves it...She going to play with it outside on her smoke break...Another Flashaholic created...(Pretty woman lost...sigh..)


----------



## UnderPar

To illuminate the pressure gauge while checking the tire pressure of my vehicles.


----------



## kj2

Olight SR51 and SR95-UT to walk the dog, light up the whole camping-site and to amaze people


----------



## groutboy_1

Nothing yet.....


----------



## 2000xlt

U2 to light up my buddies key hole in a dark overhang to the apartment,,


----------



## Tmack

I don't know yet, but whatever I find will melt  right around 35000 led lumens. 

Lol about to go make some comparisons 
The in-laws have a 300m pitch black stretch out back.


----------



## groutboy_1

Used Fenix tk15 s2 to illuminate a maintenance cage.


----------



## groutboy_1

Tmack, Are you currently engaged in urban warfare.


----------



## kj75

Klarus RS11 instant-strobe, to chase away a cat from my garden


----------



## Tmack

groutboy_1 said:


> Tmack, Are you currently engaged in urban warfare.








....... Maybe.........


----------



## kbuzbee

Tmack said:


> ....... Maybe.........



I'm on Tmack's team 

as for me, used my Eiger Lug high CRI to view the program during our grand daughter's dance recital. The ability of the QTC to go super low was very handy.

Ken


----------



## groutboy_1

LOL! (Buck & Ball loads, PDX?)


----------



## OCD

Used my Maratac AAA SST attached to my hat via one of my 3D printed hat clips to install a new hanger rod in our hall closet. Worked like a champ.

Each time I use one of these clips, my need to get a dedicated headlamp diminishes more and more!


----------



## besafe2

So far nothing today...lol


----------



## groutboy_1

Yup...Nothing yet...4:23PM, still very sunny out...80° out...Damn summer...Have to stay up late so I can break out a light...maybe a trash run by 11pm...


----------



## jamesmtl514

Used it to look in a jeep wrangler... I'm looking for a more fun vehicle


----------



## Tmack

jamesmtl514 said:


> Used it to look in a jeep wrangler... I'm looking for a more fun vehicle



A T-rex should do, if you're looking for fun vehicle  

Maybe a Arial Atom?


----------



## Monocrom

Last night, walking through Manhattan to get to work, I spotted something odd on the ground. Too dark to make out what it was. Out came my S.S. Maratac AA model on high mode. Turned out to be a piece of a worthless cigarette wrapper.


----------



## slungshot

Just the average walk down the backyard to get eggs from the chicken coup.


----------



## groutboy_1

Used Fenix Tk15 s2 to take trash out to the dumpster...And illuminate 2 [email protected]$$€$ smoking a "Fatty" on the corner at the end of the street! Oops!!! Sorry, about those 400lms at 25 yards!!!


----------



## groutboy_1

1. Used Fenix TK 15 s2 to take trash to the dumpster. 
2. Illuminate punks, and skunks..


----------



## 1pt21

groutboy_1 said:


> 2. Illuminate punks, and skunks..



That wasn't a skunk you smelled, it was the "Fatty" burning  

LOL


----------



## groutboy_1

Past couple of days here in this little Massachusetts township that borders with CT. ...Its been Marijuana party nights around my street! All you had to do was get out of your car, and get a small buzz...There was that much smoke around! Like people were burning bales! Personally, I don't really care if people self medicate...As long as there Not bothering anyone else...Unfortunately, like alcohol -(night time public boozing on dark streets)-it brings out the young hoodlums who are just getting gassed-up so they can entertain themselves with criminal misconduct/Mischief/fights(assaults).


----------



## Tmack

I used to indulge in the devil's lettuce when I was a kid. 

The only thing I'd be fighting was the seal on a bag of doritos


----------



## groutboy_1

Yup! Lived up in Bangor,ME when I was younger...A long time ago...That's all the kids would do up there...Drink/Smoke/Trundle Bed parties...don't ask...Anyhow, my township has a definite drug, and crime problem...Unfortunately, that creates overzealous Law Enforcement on occasion...Saps away from freedom...Imagine getting stopped by Local PD for using/carrying a flashlight! Because P/O believed people at night with flashlights are suspicious!? (A lawful tool !) But, wouldn't stop and harass a group of teens smoking blunts, and wandering around under the cover of darkness...Up to who knows what...Kind of why the town Domino's delivery guys got robbed twice!!! Misplaced priorities!!!!


----------



## Tmack

Lol i know the feeling. 

I live in one of the top 10 most dangerous neighborhoods in the United States. 
A few years ago we were number 1 yaahhhh! 
The corner of North Ave, and Belair Rd, Baltimore City MD. 

I've been stopped for having a flashlight many times. Completely searched, questioned, even cuffed because I met a description. That's their favorite thing to tell you. 

I just say I collect, and build flashlights, and they usually shut up. 
One night I had a tk75vnkt and tk61vn out for me and my girlfriend. 
They stopped us and said they got a report of a white female, and Hispanic (I'm 1/2 Asian) breaking into houses on that block.......... Oh and they had flashlights. What a joke. We were walking to the 7/11 for God's sake. 

I then shined the light into the trees and told him to get his light out. 
He told me to get the '____' out of his sight. I guess he was mad he didn't get us on anything. 

I've been told by cops, "I stopped you because you don't look like you belong in this neighborhood" just because I'm not black. 
Crazy stuff man.


----------



## SparkLite

Used my Ti Preon P2 to confirm the earth switch was indeed closed on some 33kV ABB switchgear...


and my D40A on high (tail standing) in the middle of the substation to provide illumination while we switched feeds from one supply to another... :thumbsup:


Made the engineers ooh and ahh for a minute before they quickly evacuated after seeing me don my arc-flash spacesuit... :devil:


----------



## Bigblue

Tmack said:


> I guess he was mad he didn't get us on anything.



Where'd you hide the rifle? ha


----------



## Tmack

Haha. I did walk into my house with a fully loaded bandoleer, and my pistol grip shotgun in a "quick draw" case (you can blatantly see the pistol grip lol) 

Sometimes you have to remind your neighborhood how stupid it would be to try anything to my family, or my property.


----------



## kbuzbee

Tmack said:


> Sometimes you have to remind your neighborhood how stupid it would be to try anything to my family, or my property.



I get a similar effect just walking my 6'6" 300# body out to get the mail.  There's gotta be easier targets out there 

Ken


----------



## groutboy_1

Tmack said:


> Lol i know the feeling.
> 
> I live in one of the top 10 most dangerous neighborhoods in the United States.
> A few years ago we were number 1 yaahhhh!
> The corner of North Ave, and Belair Rd, Baltimore City MD.
> 
> I've been stopped for having a flashlight many times. Completely searched, questioned, even cuffed because I met a description. That's their favorite thing to tell you.
> 
> I just say I collect, and build flashlights, and they usually shut up.
> One night I had a tk75vnkt and tk61vn out for me and my girlfriend.
> They stopped us and said they got a report of a white female, and Hispanic (I'm 1/2 Asian) breaking into houses on that block.......... Oh and they had flashlights. What a joke. We were walking to the 7/11 for God's sake.
> 
> I then shined the light into the trees and told him to get his light out.
> He told me to get the '____' out of his sight. I guess he was mad he didn't get us on anything.
> 
> I've been told by cops, "I stopped you because you don't look like you belong in this neighborhood" just because I'm not black.
> Crazy stuff man.



Man that's not good! It sounds like you live in a DMZ! I know MD. is very notorious for high crime cities,and areas...I mean my area isn't as bad as that...Though the area is starting to flood with illegal aliens Because MA. has" sanctuary cities/towns." You know, "bring in your MS-13 bros...The politicians need your votes! "Your talking about the state of Massachusetts where it requires Local/State Police permission to have a permit ( FID-D card) just to purchase/carry/ and own pepper spray and mace...Tac lights will be next...As well as videocameras/digital cameras...P/O's don't like being monitored....just like us....


----------



## Tmack

Yeah its so sad that you don't have to look very hard in most states to find the scum. 
I need to get my son out of this hood asap.


----------



## kbuzbee

Tmack said:


> Yeah its so sad that you don't have to look very hard in most states to find the scum.
> I need to get my son out of this hood asap.



I agree 100%! There are NO cities I would want to live in. Period. Get a place out in the country and be done with it 

Ken


----------



## Bigblue

Tmack said:


> Yeah its so sad that you don't have to look very hard in most states to find the scum.
> I need to get my son out of this hood asap.



Agree, anywhere there's a nice city, a crime-filled neighborhood is not far away.

Come out to central / south Jersey. Just not in or close to Camden though, unless you don't like your cars.


----------



## Bigblue

kbuzbee said:


> I get a similar effect just walking my 6'6" 300# body out to get the mail.  There's gotta be easier targets out there
> 
> Ken



If you can run the 40 at 4.9 or better, Giants can use you on their o-line.


----------



## groutboy_1

Used Nitecore EA 4 Pioneer to illuminate a maintenance cage.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Quark Pro QP2L-X. Had to go out to the garage. While outside, shinning my light around the yard, I saw a young possum walking up and down the fence line.

~ Chance


----------



## cistallus

Room's regular lighting died moments before I had to do some work including a call, no time to get a replacement bulb.

I just put my tailstanding EagleTac SX25L3 on High (second highest level) and it lit up the room fine for an hour and a half. Was hot, but not too hot to hold, when I turned it off. Batteries (three 3400mAh Soshine 18650), that were at probably 4.10-4.15V at start, were at 3.90V.


----------



## UnderPar

To illuminate the mechanic fixing my motorbike last night. He eventually hide his flashlight upon seeing my lights.


----------



## groutboy_1

Nothing....Still to bright outside....


----------



## groutboy_1

Saturday, 2:46p. Sunny, 81°f pleasant. Need a Flashlight brighter than the sun that can operate in these conditions! Other than that...nothing.....


----------



## Bullzeyebill

I use my SF M6LT in the sun, and it is brighter than the suns reflection on the ground. It has an amazing huge hot spot with all of the light in that hotspot. Using 2X18650's.

Bill


----------



## kj2

Just took my Fenix TK76 out of his case. Batteries installed.. and of course.. I hit the yellow button 
So, for now I used my TK76 to blind myself :tinfoil:
But will go with me later tonight, when I walk the dog nearby a forest.


----------



## groutboy_1

Showed my non collecting bro my 
Fenix tk15 s2. Tested out all level functions in long dark hallway. 400Lms, and Dazzler strobe.


----------



## groutboy_1

Deleted.


----------



## groutboy_1

Bullzeyebill said:


> I use my SF M6LT in the sun, and it is brighter than the suns reflection on the ground. It has an amazing huge hot spot with all of the light in that hotspot. Using 2X18650's.
> 
> Bill





groutboy_1 said:


> Did it look like this!?


----------



## Bullzeyebill

UGH. Purpose? Thanks,

Bill


----------



## groutboy_1

Early morning: Used Tk15 s2 to illuminate back parking lot from 25 yards.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

A brief but strong storm is rolling through here. The power flickered out momentarily so my trusty PD32UE is in my pocket now.


----------



## kbuzbee

Bigblue said:


> If you can run the 40 at 4.9 or better, Giants can use you on their o-line.



40 yards in 4.9 days? Yeah, I can do that 

Ken


----------



## kelmo

Went to the local pool with the family. We left about 10pm and it still was about 80 so I decided to walk home and my eldest daughter joined me. We detoured through a park that has an unlit section. I put my daughter on my shoulders and she illuminated the way with a stock 9P. We had a grand time walking home!


----------



## Poppy

kelmo said:


> Went to the local pool with the family. We left about 10pm and it still was about 80 so I decided to walk home and my eldest daughter joined me. We detoured through a park that has an unlit section. I put my daughter on my shoulders and she illuminated the way with a stock 9P. We had a grand time walking home!



I'm sure you can find headlamps that are a lot lighter 

Enjoy those times... :thumbsup: they come, and are gone. way too soon.


----------



## JBE

Used the Streamlight PolyTac that I keep in the glove box of my truck to help locate the source of an oil leak on my truck.


----------



## groutboy_1

Gave Fenix tk15 s2 a well deserved rest...Used Coast HP7 360lm in wide field flood position to take out trash...


----------



## UnderPar

Used my SC52w to demonstrate to my friends how its UI is. Eventually, one of them is now inclined in ordering a new LED flashlight.


----------



## Tmack

Me= mm15vn 
Girlfriend = tk75vnkt 
Son = V11Rvn (2 years old) 
Nefew = k40mvn 

We went frog and snake hunting. 

My little guy thoroughly abused my mint V11Rvn. Dropped, stepped on. Lol. It just turned into a throw in your pocket full of keys and change light. Good, now it'll get the use it deserves (I keep telling myself this  ) 

We had a blast. Found some HUGE bullfrog, and a red ear slider. 
My 2 year old works that light like a grown man. Changes hand position to click with his index finger. Adjusts the brightness(for fun) . He's a pro  . Definitely has an interest in whatever daddy likes.


----------



## Stefano

Sorry: error posting


----------



## Monocrom

Used my S.S. Maratac AA model at work.... To look for a plunger in a darkened storage closet for a lovely young woman whose toilet overflowed because apparently her roommate (also a young lady) is a scumbag who doesn't care.

Ouch! :toilet:


----------



## Tmack

The old " my roommate did it. She's so inconsiderate, and gross" line. 

That's what they all say. 

Haha


----------



## Poppy

Tmack said:


> The old " my roommate did it. She's so inconsiderate, and gross" line.
> 
> That's what they all say.
> 
> Haha


Gross roommate stories?

While in school, I had two friends who rented a three bedroom apartment, THEIR roommate had cats, and no litter-box. The cats would poop on the carpet in his bedroom, and he wouldn't pick it up for days at a time... he'd wait until they'd get "hard and dry" - "they're easier to pick up that way!" 

He's lucky that he wasn't my roommate... groutboy would find him chained to the dumpster. :devil:


----------



## Tmack

Haha. I had a guy do that with his ferrets. All 5 of them. Absolutely disgusting. Awesome little animals, but man, so much stink from such a small animal.


----------



## groutboy_1

Poppy said:


> Gross roommate stories?
> 
> While in school, I had two friends who rented a three bedroom apartment, THEIR roommate had cats, and no litter-box. The cats would poop on the carpet in his bedroom, and he wouldn't pick it up for days at a time... he'd wait until they'd get "hard and dry" - "they're easier to pick up that way!"
> 
> He's lucky that he wasn't my roommate... groutboy would find him chained to the dumpster. :devil:



Why would I be chained to the dumpster !?!


----------



## Poppy

groutboy_1 said:


> Why would I be chained to the dumpster !?!



lol, I don't know you well enough to able to venture a guess. There may be a number of reasons why some one may want to chain you up, I really don't know. You may want to keep an eye out for the Lumen Police.

Oh yeah, and you might want to re-read my post, with the understanding that it is NOT YOU who is being chained to the dumpster.


----------



## groutboy_1

Poppy said:


> lol, I don't know you well enough to able to venture a guess. There may be a number of reasons why some one may want to chain you up, I really don't know. You may want to keep an eye out for the Lumen Police.
> 
> Oh yeah, and you might want to re-read my post, with the understanding that it is NOT YOU who is being chained to the dumpster.



My Bad...I was napping...When I looked bleary eyed at my smartphones screen...I thought the text said someone wanted to chain me to a dumpster...Maybe my flashlights were being considered substandard compared to everyone else's...My CPF budget wasn't big enough..I Don't know...Could've been some chick I tried to date...LoL...Next time I'll put my eyeballs on before posting...Anyway, I pay for my dumpster privileges through the landlord...So, If anyone is chained to my dumpster...Its tenants only....See mgmt for fees....Lol...


----------



## groutboy_1

Played with Fenix TK 15 s2, Olight M22, Coast HP7, Maglite Magtac, because I have room darking drapes, and A/C blasting...90 Days of summer...Need winter again...long dark days! For long distance outdoors use....


----------



## wjv

This weekend our neighbors threw a luau. Had around 60 guest including us. All the homes in our little subdivision are on 1.1-1.3 acres. After everyone left it was already dark and there was zero outdoor lighting. Since they are our neighbors we helped them clean up the back yard. that meant collecting all the food, taking down decorations, taking down the sun shades and such. I had anticipated this so I brought a couple lights with. I turned on the PD32UE and set it to 400 lumens. laid it on the Tiki bar and it illuminated the entire food service area (6 folding table). Then I took my PD32 (regular edition) and lit up the pathway on the side of the house where we had to walk to bring all of the food inside. Finally I used my PD22 as a task light for whoever needed it.

Because the PD32UE is so floody, it was perfect for illuminating a large area.


----------



## Poppy

Bill,
That's great! Our properties are much smaller, and we all have back-yard lighting, so I really have to look for opportunities to use my lights. It's terrible, when the power flickers, I have to hope for a failure so that I can show justification for the lights that I have. That's crazy, right?


----------



## Tmack

Haha I do the same thing. I hear thunder and wind, and I'm thinking " come onnnnnn!" 

Time to hang btu Shockervn, and X60vn's from the cieling!


----------



## rfe959

I worked on my wifes car longer than expected. I had to break out a beat up Nebo from the tool box.


----------



## Tmack

Used this for a drill bit. Didn't work.


----------



## Cataract

Many days off lately, so I have been working the BBQ with a Zebra H52d often. 

Also, various lights spread around the place helped catch quite a few silver fish... those darn invasive pests


----------



## groutboy_1

Previously, during early morning hours...Used Tk15 s2 to take out the trash...Used M22 Olight Warrior to remove a broken chair to a dead furniture section....


----------



## Kai Winters

I use my Olight i3S many times daily to view how much ammonia I'm pumping as I make coating for paper.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Kai Winders, please tell us more about using your flashlight for "coating of paper". It sounds very interesting. Welcome to CPF. :thumbsup:

Bill


----------



## Timothybil

The power was off for several hours here yesterday, and with the storm it was dark enough to need some light. I got out the new Eveready folding LED lantern and it was great for general lighting. When my son was looking for his watch I tossed him my Icon Modus, while I used my LF Seraph 6. I had to take him to the airport yesterday afternoon, which is about 2 hrs away. Faced with a 5 hr drive and the possibility of more storms, I dug out my EA4 and holster and hung it from my belt, just in case. I didn't need it, but it was nice knowing I had it along. As usual, my Microstream was in my pocket.

PS: My son was at the computer surfing the net when the power went off. We didn't notice until I noticed the room fan had stopped. Aren't UPSs wonderful.


----------



## leaftye

Used Armytek Wizard Pro for putting final touches on a hobby charger 18650 charging cradle and a RMM triple XP-G2 S3 to improve lighting while taking pictures of it. Unfortunately I had my headlamp on too high and created a shadow from the camera. Oops.


----------



## hyperloop

I used a no brand or at least I cannot recall the brand but its dirt cheap and i got it off a shall not be named site for i think eleven bucks, ok it's a CR2 light and i used it to check on my 9.5 month old son who was sleeping, it's still a bit too bright though about 20 - 30 lumens? Still $11 makes it damn worthwhile considering I bought that back in '08 and just changed batteries this year.


----------



## Tmack

Lol damn. 
I also have a young son, and I use the red led on my hc90vn to check on him. The red is perfect for things like this.


----------



## hyperloop

Hmmm, maybe I could get some red cellophane and tape and improvise


----------



## besafe2

Nothing yet. Maybe I'll go find something lmao.


----------



## groutboy_1

Nothing tonight...Tk15 s2/Olight M22/ Coast HP7 / Mag Tac all got a rest....


----------



## Tmack

Researching new leds. 

I call this the xm-lighting bug. 






No animals were harmed in the making of this horrible joke.


----------



## newbie66

I used my Zebralight H600w mkii to kill a stunned mosquito. I also tried to fry a small cockroach but it did not like it and ran away.


----------



## Monocrom

Used one of the lights kept in the desk drawer at work to look for a missing numbered key. (Co-workers on other shifts screwing around.) Thankfully we do have another numbered key which opens the same door. Still, each one needs to be accounted for. I used a slightly beat up black 3D incandescent [email protected] to check the dark corners of the desk for it. Found a lost pen that apparently no one noticed was missing. No key though. Oh well, I and my 3rd shift co-worker won't be the ones getting in trouble over the lost key.


----------



## blah9

I went for a walk tonight around town and used my Fenix PD32UE in some dark spots. I also let the TK75vnkt stretch its legs a little bit to the amusement of an onlooker. He yelled out, "What the heck?! What is that thing?!" After replying that it's just my flashlight he responded, "Well, it looks like it works _very_ well!"


----------



## Richub

Used my TK35 last night to illuminate two collided cars to provide adequate lighting for pictures to be taken for insurance reasons. 

Nobody was harmed, but one car left the parking lot a bit too hasty and the second car couldn't avoid it. The drivers were trying to take pictures with their cellphones, but there wasn't enough light to take decent pictures. 
I heard the chatter outside, checked out what had happened, and went back inside to get that TK35 to 'shed some light' on those two cars.  

The best part of all this was the lack of aggression, as the hasty driver immediately told the other driver that he made a bad move, and did everything he could to make sure the other car would get fixed without any cost to the owner. 
A rare thing these days.


----------



## Jumpmaster

Will be using my Spy tonight to safely "light fuse and get away"...


----------



## ven

Been using my sr51 for a week or 2 in work for a change. Low of around 250lm is perfect for my needs,and a pretty good run time of 8-10hrs ish(never looked close at running time) . Only down side is its size when in machinery so i revert back to the p1a or t10s when in confined spaces. Good throw of the sr51 penetrates the perspex easy for inspections,also useful flood for working. Nice size/weight in the hand,couple of spare pany 3100 cells in tool box and swap them over .Then bring home to charge up once a week as i dont want to have on charge in work unattended for hour/s.

Is fun on 900lm strobe with peeps wearing fluorescent safety jackets in the distance..............of course i am far too mature to do something like that


----------



## Poppy

ven said:


> Is fun on 900lm strobe with peeps wearing fluorescent safety jackets in the distance..............of course i am far too mature to do something like that



Oh yeah... growing up hurts, - so I've been told


----------



## Tmack

Hit em with a 405nm laser. They will glow like the sun. 

Come to think of it don't. The new 405nm burn at over 90ft lol.


----------



## ven

:laughing: still best part of 7500lm(selfbuilt measure) of mm15vn strobe kicked a few peeps a55 a while back(obv they agreed to it) . 

I left the sr51 on top of my box,guy came over a couple of hours later to try and get his own back by shining it at me down the line..............was set in low and no idea how to activate strobe :laughing: so i kindly showed him again:devil:


----------



## Tmack

I bet it did  

That truly is the light to grab to silence the "non-flashaholic. )


----------



## Tmack

Walked back to the car from fireworks (yes today lol) and I had my sd6vn headlamp on my belt. Lit the way for the 40 people around me. I turned it off and said "sorry if I'm bothering anyone" and about 5 people turned around as a couple asked me to please turn it back on lol. 
Also saw a guy with a streamlined hooked to his daughters stroller. Had to be a member


----------



## AMD64Blondie

HDS Rotary 250 used to light my way to and from Safeway.


----------



## OCD

I used my HDS clicky to set off some fire works last night at a 4th of July/birthday party. There were some little "poppers" which you hold both ends of the string in either hand and pull it apart. When the string breaks, the thing in the middle pops.

Had several which the string broke and couldn't pop. I laid them on a brick and used the side of my HDS stainless bezel to hit them. They all went bang and the light was no worse for wear....only some dirty soot from the popper which wiped right off.


----------



## kj2

Fenix LD02. For daily stuff. Looking behind my desk, to have some extra light underneath my bed when I was vacuuming. This light is growing on me


----------



## Ishango

This week I used my Foursevens QPA and Olight S15 to check on some damage on my car. I used my Fenix HL50 (for review purposes) to check it out a bit. Last night I used my Eagletac D25A on low to check on my sleeping daughter. Oh, and she used my PALight Survival as a nightlight, since we were visiting family.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Used my Tana modded E2D last night to let someone in a very large crowd know where I was.
Everyone had their backs to me so I didn't hesitate to use it.
A few people did turn around when the area in front of them became instant daylight.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The other night we were driving on a congested street where a police officer was directing traffic at an intersection using a flashlight. It was dark and he didn't have a diffuser cone on his light, and it wasn't very bright, so it was only visible for brief moments as he waved it around. He really needed a diffuser cone on his light.

So last night I put the diffuser cap on my PD32UE to get a sense of how useful it would be for directing traffic. And I found that while it makes a great diffuser for area lighting, the cap wasn't really long enough for this purpose - it needs to be more of a wand - and it got me to thinking about other light/cone combinations that might work. I'm considering making some recommendations to my local PD.


----------



## wedlpine

Used my Sunwayman c21c to do safety inspections on recreational boats and used the red side led to help my partner write out a citation at 11:30pm last night.


----------



## groutboy_1

Used TK15 s2 at 400lms "to exam my head for purchasing a gift -(Fenix TK15 s2)-that wasn't really appreciated, nor understood...."


----------



## UnderPar

Check the tire pressure of my motor bike last night with the QPA doing his job focused on the pressure gauge. Excellent!


----------



## groutboy_1

Used Tk15 s2 for early morning trash run....


----------



## kj2

Fenix LD02 to search for mosquitoes. No where to hide


----------



## kj75

kj2 said:


> Fenix LD02 to search for mosquitoes. No where to hide



You'd better use a handsfree headlamp for that  
That's what I always do...


----------



## kj2

kj75 said:


> You'd better use a handsfree headlamp for that
> That's what I always do...


Left hand flashlight, right hand the 'smasher'  
And pointing with a flashlight is handier, than with a headlamp


----------



## kj75

kj2 said:


> Left hand flashlight, right hand the 'smasher'
> And pointing with a flashlight is handier, than with a headlamp



That's your opinion..The advantage of a headlamp is: where you look, there you shine 
With 2 hands you can kill flying mosquito's; level 2


----------



## Monocrom

Running for the bus. Swung my work bag/Get Home Bag off of my shoulder to climb on what I thought would be a crowded bus. My pack has a great grab-handle built in that lets it be carried as a large briefcase. What it doesn't have is good elastic on the outer, mesh, side pockets....

My 24 oz. insulated Hydroflask (fantastic water bottle that works very well even in the hottest days of Summer, as far as the insulation goes) went flying out and hit the concrete/asphalt ground. Didn't fly too far. I grabbed it and made it to the bus! Victory!!.... Came at a price. While my Hydroflask (about 2 months old) didn't look too bad, I didn't get a good sense of the damage until I had time to examine it closely at work. Used a light that the company provides for us at the front desk. A multiple LED light that is surprisingly well-made, with a side-switch. And no way at all to access the batteries inside. Metallic light called "BluMaxx." (Yup, never heard of it.)

The light, about the size of a SureFire 6P, revealed absolutely no damage on the inside. But after washing off the outside, I realized that flakes of the insulated coating on the very noticeable dent while not too sharp, could work their way through the mesh pocket. Also, a smaller dent at the base means it's going to wobble any time I put it on a flat surface. The bottle itself is still good though. So I gave it to a family member who has been looking for a decent, tough, bottle to carry water in; in their car. It still works, and had it been made out of aluminum instead of S.S., I'm sure the damage would have been far worse. I simply bought the wrong size. 

By the end of the week, I'll have a 21 oz Hydroflask instead. Also, a drop of krazy Glue should help to tighten that elastic side pocket for a better fit. Only recently found out that Hydroflask offers a 21 oz. alternative to their bigger 24 oz. bottles. Plus, 20 oz. vs. 24 oz. is literary a normal mouthful of water. That's it! So, not losing out on much going with a 21 oz. bottle. Those Hydroflasks are tough though.


----------



## Poppy

Monocrom said:


> The light, about the size of a SureFire 6P, revealed absolutely no damage on the inside. But after washing off the outside, *I realized that flakes of the insulated coating on the very noticeable dent while not too sharp, could work their way through the mesh pocket. Also, a smaller dent at the base means it's going to wobble any time I put it on a flat surface. *The bottle itself is still good though. So I gave it to a family member who has been looking for a decent, tough, bottle to carry water in; in their car. It still works, and had it been made out of aluminum instead of S.S., I'm sure the damage would have been far worse. I simply bought the wrong size.
> .



Monocrom,
I'm glad to hear you didn't lose your light and not realize it until you got back on the bus. 

Perhaps a little nail polish (could be clear, or color matched) would stop the flaking. And the bulge on the bottom might be tapped back so that the bottom is flat, or at least not bulging. That is ofcourse if the dent isn't so creased that additional tapping might cause it to split causing it to lose it's vacuum and the insulating properties of the vacuum.


----------



## UnderPar

We were having our dinner and suddenly all the lights went off! Power outage! No worries, my QP2L-X was in my pocket. Grabbed it and ceiling bounced the burst mode. And then there was light....


----------



## Stefano

I have a lamp that kills mosquitoes. 
It has neon blue. 
The light attracts mosquitoes then the fan sucks and gives an electric shock. 
The neon is exhausted and no longer any light, the lamp is an economic model and it seems you can not open up to replace the neon. 
I solved using a Fenix ​​E01 (with magic tape) light attracts mosquitoes, they are then aspirated and burned. 
Thanks Fenix​​! Now I can sleep without mosquitoes :thumbsup:

(Translate with Google translator)


----------



## Richub

The owner of the building I work in placed lights in the bathrooms which automatically shut off after 5 minutes, so by the time you're about to finish your number 2 business there, you'll be left in pitch black darkness. 
Extremely annoying for most people who work there, but not for me. My Fenix E05 gives me all the light I need at that moment. 

I'm currently tipping all coworkers on buying a Fenix E01 or a similar light to avoid unnecessary hurrying or darkness in those bathrooms. 

I also used my TK35 UE to check out what creatures stalk my roof at night, running around like crazy. It turned out to be a litter of feral kittens playing around.


----------



## kj2

Used my Fenix HL10, to check some leakage around the roof-window. 
Still need a specialist to check that out. We got a new installed window, but the leakage is still there.


----------



## ven

Used my supercharged t10s ,trial run in work...............duracell:candle::wave: efest 14500 :wow: certainly enough juice and more than i need. Used mainly in medium mode(now like high) with a few bursts of high inspecting. Fantastic stuff,just need to see what kind of run time i get over a few days.Spare14500 cell in tool box and will swap and bring home to charge,just rotate like this as i do with the sr51.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

I removed 5 off topic posts. Let's stay with What Did You Use Your Flashlight For Today?

Bill


----------



## groutboy_1

Brightened LPS LCD display to view posts better...Then activated LED on S/P. to find piece of lint....


----------



## 416isToronto

Used an EagleTac D25C to light the way to a basement for clients checking out a property...awesome little light for a single CR123....


----------



## Richub

Used my TK35 UE on medium to aid the company technician to locate a lockup in a large printer, the battery in his flashlight was dead. 

Using a HL10 headlight while looking out for an escaped young black kitten also came in very handy, his eyes lit up even through a quite thick bush. He managed to escape at feeding time late in the evening, but at four weeks he was too young to be even outside at all. This kitten promises to be a challenging and adventurous cat to keep, as he's always on the lookout for mischief and trouble, even at his tender age...


----------



## Bullzeyebill

PM sent to Richub.

Bill


----------



## UnderPar

To check the ports of our TV


----------



## jamesmtl514

Dismantle and reassemble a lock.
Check for even paint


----------



## Cerealand

Tailstand a light to use as a lamp.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

HDS Rotary 250 used to check the dryer to make sure I didn't leave any clothes behind.


----------



## groutboy_1

" Partly sunny, 80ish ° f...Side bedroom, dark, A/C blasting, 66°F, night drapes...Compared Fenix TK 15 s2, and Olight m22 warrior- tired, and beat...Good intensity results....Fenix kept up with higher lumen output M22 .....Have a soft spot for that little Fenix...though focus could be better with beam at longer distances...suffers flaw in strong




outer hotspot halo, and hazy center...Still a good performer...Same for XML Olight!"


----------



## novice

Two nights ago the power went out around midnight. After saving some work on the computer, I used a Fenix P2D to find my Fenix MC10 Anglelight. I put it on the nightstand, set it on low, angled the head up, and pointed it at the juncture of 2 walls, for use as night-light/area lighting. Most of the time, I will grab an SF/lego to "go check out something", but I really appreciate the low light level and useful design of the 1xAA Anglelight, and the fact that I was running it off of an Eneloop. With the possible exception of my Streamlight Sidewinder, none of my other lights would have fit the bill quite as nicely, and the Anglelight has a much nicer beam quality than the Sidewinder.


----------



## sinner-cpf

Keep one in the car just in case and today was the day when I needed the most, I had my lighter lost under the seats or something and It was amazing how much this helped I could have been looking for ever and couldnt have found as it was in a sneaky place.


----------



## Taz80

Used my TK35ue to chase two raccoons out of the yard before I let the dog out. And since the tree the coons went up was just on the other side of my fence, all he did was run up and down the fence barking. Not exactly a productive trip to the doggy loo. I did manage to get some pictures, using the TK35ue on turbo, so I guess it wasn't totally unproductive.


----------



## jcvjcvjcvjcv

Mag85 to kill a mosquito using heat treatment 

Fast, clean, silent


----------



## YBCold

inspecting/ repairing my bicycle.


----------



## radiopej

We looked around the whole lab and building for some DNA in some tubes. Finally found them on the floor under a cupboard. Yay!


----------



## BloodLust

Typhoon Ramusen just hit us and we are in the middle of a power outage. 14 hours now and still going.

I used my Fenix LD10 with the wand diffuser and the Energizer Light Fusion 2-in-1 the most.

Some insights though:
I have lots of flashlights but not enough lanterns. I have a few small cheap handheld lanterns.
Energizer Light Fusion 2-in1 flashlight/lantern at 100 lumens but it's barely adequate if doing
some intensive work. Will be getting a higher lumen lantern when I head to the US.


----------



## Poppy

Bloodlust,
If you have time, please read through this power outage thread and add your insights to it.

Regarding lanterns, zespectre reviewed the Energizer lantern with power fusion and liked it. It is the larger brother of the 2 in 1 that you have.


----------



## groutboy_1

radiopej said:


> We looked around the whole lab and building for some DNA in some tubes. Finally found them on the floor under a cupboard. Yay!


----------



## groutboy_1

Used Lumapower D mini vx 2 too scope out other battery packs for Sony Vidcam from closet!


----------



## ven

Used some small shiny lights for a pic




Tested the eo5 out a little,need dark though..............




Also used my sr51 on low for inspections,checking paper alignment on machinery ,2 webs travelling over a former and down a tube into end seal units. Does require a more throwy light to penetrate perspex guarding,often resulting in a little blindness if not at correct angle :laughing:


----------



## radiopej

Hehe, that'll be after tomorrow


----------



## Monocrom

Put a couple of new Duracell AAA cells into my 4Sevens Preon 2 with Preon 1 tailcap. Excellent back-pocket carry light. Haven't used it in years. Tested out the U.I. a couple of times at work.


----------



## markr6

Used my SC52w to sell itself :laughing: (sale pending)

Great light, but I never really use this light anymore. It's all about my SC62d and soon to be SC62w when I purchase that one.


----------



## SIGconvert

I just finished inspecting some holding tanks full of thousands of gallons of phosphoric acid with my old Surefire L1.


----------



## 1pt21

ven said:


> Used some small shiny lights for a pic



Thanks for the pic! The mag soli gives it good perspective. The far left light is tiny!

What is it? I want one :twothumbs


----------



## ven

1pt21 said:


> Thanks for the pic! The mag soli gives it good perspective. The far left light is tiny!
> 
> What is it? I want one :twothumbs



Hi there,DQG SPY ,eats a 10180 cell pic with a DQG fairy(brass version)


----------



## RCM

I work nights..on my way home last night I blew a tire, used my mini maglite to see while changing it..pic of the hole..incase anyone's interested


----------



## Bullzeyebill

What caused that? It's sidewall damage and not your usual type of flat tire. OT, I know, but could not help myself.

Bill


----------



## kevinsonnier

Well, yesterday i got my tk75 and today when i woke up, i just had to do some wall shots


----------



## kj2

Used my SR52vn last night, for the first time. First Vn-light so didn't really know what to expect...
Well.. I found out what -Vn means  That SR52vn throws like hell  and still has a useful spill  Engraving and dedoming-job is nicely done so am pleased with it.


----------



## RCM

Bullzeyebill said:


> What caused that? It's sidewall damage and not your usual type of flat tire. OT, I know, but could not help myself.
> 
> Bill



Not really sure what caused it, unless there was something on the road that caused it!
Back on topic, used an amber LED joule thief to see my way in the kitchen last night


----------



## sgtish

Used my Mac tools 500 lumen light for a couple of aircraft walkarounds (just testing how well it performs against my 3D Mag and it did well). Used my Mag 3D LED to check tires on another aircraft walkaround. Used some kind of Chinese light rated at 2000 lumens, that really wasn't that bright, to navigate some dark stairs. The last light has no spill over but the wide focus function works great. Also used a Mag AA LED for some close up work. Didn't have the opportunity to use my cheapo headlamp but that also does give enough light for any work in front of me. Is that too many for a single day? Flashlights and headlamps are a wonderful thing!


----------



## UnderPar

Used my MT1C to walk around the neighborhood.


----------



## Tmack

Pd35vn xpl triple 
To cheer up my buddy last night. 
No flash, no other lighting at all. 
Talk about wall of light!


----------



## Monocrom

Couple of nights back, was on break at my 3rd shift job. Walked past a darkened copy place and could have sworn I saw something moving. Out came the main light I carry for work purposes, an old Original model Eagletac P10A (back from when the company first existed). I keep mine always on high-mode. Switched it on.... nothing. Eyes start to play tricks on you as you get older. 

BTW, not a fan of Eagletac. This is the one and only model I own from the company. I use it as my main work light because if something happens to it one night, I'm not going to care one wit about it. Same thing with the loaner light I carry in my work bag/Get Home Bag.


----------



## 1pt21

RCM said:


> I work nights..on my way home last night I blew a tire, used my mini maglite to see while changing it..pic of the hole..incase anyone's interested



You've got some alignment issues man. The wear markers are clearly visible on the outside of the tread, yet non-existent on the inside. From the pics it appears to have exposed the steel belt, and as you've found out this severely weakens the structural integrity of the tire.

Is the vehicle on an aftermarket suspension, lowered or been in an accident??

If I were you I'd get an alignment when you replace the tires, as to not tear through another set.

My .02


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used the flashlight app on my smartphone while checking on a friend's house tonight. It was pretty dark outside and I was tripping over some things in their garden until I turned on the light.


----------



## sgt253

Found lost iPhone of patron to outdoor music festival where I work part time. She was very relieved to say the least.


----------



## groutboy_1

7:28 pm, 79°F , still to bright! Must temporarily turn off Sun!
Need dreary winter evenings!


----------



## Ishango

The past week and the weekend were a real nice flashlight week. Last week my Elzetta Alpha (model A113), HDS LE 200 and Prometheus Beta-QR EN arrived. Each of them is a beautiful light.

My girlfriend has an American friend visiting over here. He told her you can never have enough lights while getting some lights from his suitcase, although she thought he uses pretty mundane ones (at least she's starting to learn :naughty: ). I might get a chance to train him this week and then sent him back as a true flashaholic (and next time he might be able to take a few nice lights along for me)


----------



## RCM

> You've got some alignment issues man. The wear markers are clearly visible on the outside of the tread, yet non-existent on the inside. From the pics it appears to have exposed the steel belt, and as you've found out this severely weakens the structural integrity of the tire.
> 
> Is the vehicle on an aftermarket suspension, lowered or been in an accident??
> 
> If I were you I'd get an alignment when you replace the tires, as to not tear through another set.
> 
> My .02


Yeah..I know it's an alignment issue. Everything is stock, I already had the alignment fixed, and replaced all 4!
Powers been flashing here alot tonight due to thunderstorms, wish it would stay out so I can use my lights


----------



## groutboy_1

12 Midnight trash run...Life of a 3rd shift worker...Used TK 15 s2 at about 25-30yards to illuminate a back parking lot area in pitch black conditions... Smartphone camera had some difficulty focusing but shows 400lms of collimated power on target...


----------



## troutbum1971

I use my Peak Eiger to check electrical wires on air handlers for hvac units. I also use it to check all the door locks and make my way to the fridge at night before bed.


----------



## Rono8582

A couple nights a go, my sibling got stuck on our way home from vacation on the NJ turnpike. I was 1 exit ahead so I circled back to help them out and take some passengers. The whole vacation my inlaws joked that I carry too many lights with me for no reason, even in daylight. even when in bright sunlight and on a boat on the water. Luckily I had my Klarus ST11 on my person. I keep the CH11 charger and a usb car charger for accessories so it's always full charge. I had 2 budget lights and I set one on SOS facing the woods on the side so people could see we were there but without blinding on coming traffic.

I used the ST11 on second highest setting to look under the car, peel off some plastic and determine the huge leak they had from their radiator. We waited for the port authority to tow it. When the guy got there he pulled out a tiny 3AAA triple LED walmart special that was maybe 50-100 lumens and he literally took a step back when he saw mine on high 900 Lumen to help get the hitch around the wheels.

I am going to ask in the suggest me a light section, but my siblings were so unprepared it shocked me. Even having THREE lights didnt seem like enough for me. I am going to make a post about looking for some sort of LED AAA or AA triangles for road hazard. Something longer lasting than 30 minute flares or just the reflective ones.

Glad I did have 3 lights on me, and glad we could get off the side of the road as quickly as we could with trucks doing 80mph !


----------



## blah9

Thank you for that story, and I'm glad you guys were safe! This, along with the other thread about car EDC, is making me interested in buying some road triangles to go along with what I normally carry.

I need to replace some lights in the kitchen of my apartment, but in the meantime I used my Armytek Wizard Pro Warm to cook dinner last night. I could have gotten by without it, but it made things much easier to see.

While leaving my in-laws house a couple days ago it was also pitch-black outside, so we used my Fenix PD32UE to light up the whole driveway and make it easy to navigate to our cars. There are a lot of deer in the area so it is nice to see what is in front of you (they often wander around the property).


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I accidentally dropped a dollar bill in a hotel trashcan while waiting for the elevator, so I used my PD32UE to illuminate the can's insides and retrieve the cash.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

PhotonWrangler said:


> I accidentally dropped a dollar bill in a hotel trashcan while waiting for the elevator, so I used my PD32UE to illuminate the can's insides and retrieve the cash.



What, no tip for the trash guy. LOL.

Bill


----------



## Tmack

Lol the number of stories involving trash is uncanny!


----------



## Monocrom

Used my Eagletac P10A to check the lobby I work at for miniature centipedes.

Saw them at work two weeks ago, now they're back. Mainly harmless. But annoying.


----------



## besafe2

As of now nothing...lol


----------



## tech25

I was walking tonight with my significant other in an open area without any light and was using my Zebralight h51fw and Malkoff m61n to light up where we were walking.


----------



## groutboy_1

Tmack said:


> Lol the number of stories involving trash is uncanny!



Hey Now! I like making my late night/early morning dumpster runs!
Probably the only time I get to play with my Tac-lights! LOL....


----------



## ven

Using a good few lights,sr miniVN for general use around the farm,sr52vn and tk61vn around the fields and long distance . The sr52vn can certainly hold it's own,don't get me wrong,the tk61vn throws further but wow for a compact light the sr52vn is a must thrower for anyone who likes a compact,user friendly thrower. Then the mm15vn is just out of this world, just lights up the field,awesome flood and near daylight . D25c ti used as edc,so useful ,still ample bright enough for most uses and some. Mr groutboy..........took trash out with the srminiVN To the end of the field,am easy 150ft and lit way sufficiently with lots of flood.

After using the sr52vn a few times slant it on charge WOW how long?...... :laughing: only down to 4.0v and hours later I got a green light :laughing: 

say any it again the miniVN and 52vn make a perfect couple,camping even more so as everything is covered apart from a low low so so d25c helps there .

Used th tk75vn a few times too,such a great light all round.

Any spelling mistakes is due to the iPad,the ship broadband and coastal air with a top of kopparberg 

(week of sun,sea and........flashlights :laughing: Oh and it's 11pm before it gets dark....:sigh:


----------



## Richub

High summer here, the nice warm evenings make people spend a lot of evenings outside to avoid the heat trapped in our houses.
Late last night, suddenly the neighbor was swearing the devil back into hell in the midst of a family party in his garden: He had lost his wedding ring.

He immediately came to me to ask for a flashlight to search for that ring. I impressed him with my new TK35 UE a while back, so he knew I had some powerful lights.
I went to his place with both my TK35's: UE and normal version, TK12, and PD31, and we searched for over an hour for that ring, but it appeared to be lost forever...

Today, his 2 year old niece was playing in their garden, and suddenly she fiercely protected something from her older brother trying to take it away from her: She had just found that ring! 

4 Adults searching for over an hour with high-end flashlights got beaten by a sweet 2 year old girl, lol.


----------



## turkeylord

Microswitch on my cheapo laser pointer died, so I shorted it with a piece of paperclip. Then it needed a switch so I cobbled together a Maratac/Four Sevens body. Looks and runs great on a 10440 & spacer, but alas it's only temporary.


----------



## PJ

This last week I have been shipping parts for a coworker on vacation. The facilities mangler ( oops... manager) is keeping the lights off in the warehouse because we have 6 skylights and things are kind of slow.
I have been using the Fenix E01 on my keychain to read the part numbers on the boxes. Maybe I'll grab the LedLenser X7r out of my truck and use it tomorrow, if I can figure out how to program the dimming mode.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Used my new Maratac Copper CR123 to get my laundry out of the dryer.


----------



## TweakMDS

A bit of an odd one this time...

We had an intruder in the backyard. My girlfriend was awake at the time, since she's a bit out of her sleeping rythm in the hot summer days. Around 4 am, she heard rustling and someone was climbing over the fence. She used a Tank007 E09 (simple 3 mode AAA light) that's always by the back door. I won't go into too many details, but it was very scary and intimidating for her. Apparently he's been coming into the backyard for about two weeks now.

The man was never able to enter the house but the backdoor was open and he was trying to talk to her. Fortunately she managed to pull the door closed in time and made it to the phone to dial emergency services. At that he ran back away, and climbed back over the fence.

Police made it to our house in lightning speed and were in my backyard within a very impressive TWO MINUTES. Much praise to them for that, made us feel a lot safer that the response is so accurate.
While the police circled the block, I used a Zebralight SC52 to scan all around everywhere, to see if he was still around. 
They were using Led lensers T7 or something >_< 
Nice warm tint on them though. I guess you have to be a flashaholic to appreciate a flashlight's tint at moments like that.

Unfortunately, the man was nowhere to be found. They did stop someone in the park behind us, but he didn't match the description. Police took statements and told us they had around 3 cars in the area and would keep circling the next few nights.

Terrible stuff, I'm really thinking about how best to approach this. Probably starting off with an IR camera and some motion detectors in the backyard. We live in the Netherlands, so firepower home defense isn't really an option...


----------



## Richub

@ TweakMDS: Motion detectors coupled to some construction lights or other bright lights are the way to go here, burglars detest light. 

I'm using my good ol' TK45 in my shower again, because the last incandescent bulb I had blew yesterday. 
Those CFL's keep shorting out in my damp bathroom, so I'm using normal bulbs there, but they are hard to find nowadays in Europe.


----------



## TweakMDS

Thanks, I've been on the lookout for motion detect lights since this morning. They need to be relatively cat-proof (like: don't trigger any time any of my two cats walk by), but upon actual activation create daylight in my backyard.
By the way, it was more of a stalker than a burglar. That's why I'm very concerned about a return visit, he's been there every few days for two weeks and thought she was "lonely".

Any tips on motion sensor lights in the netherlands by the way?


----------



## groutboy_1

TweakMDS said:


> A bit of an odd one this time...
> 
> We had an intruder in the backyard. My girlfriend was awake at the time, since she's a bit out of her sleeping rythm in the hot summer days. Around 4 am, she heard rustling and someone was climbing over the fence. She used a Tank007 E09 (simple 3 mode AAA light) that's always by the back door. I won't go into too many details, but it was very scary and intimidating for her. Apparently he's been coming into the backyard for about two weeks now.
> 
> The man was never able to enter the house but the backdoor was open and he was trying to talk to her. Fortunately she managed to pull the door closed in time and made it to the phone to dial emergency services. At that he ran back away, and climbed back over the fence.
> 
> Police made it to our house in lightning speed and were in my backyard within a very impressive TWO MINUTES. Much praise to them for that, made us feel a lot safer that the response is so accurate.
> While the police circled the block, I used a Zebralight SC52 to scan all around everywhere, to see if he was still around.
> They were using Led lensers T7 or something >_<
> Nice warm tint on them though. I guess you have to be a flashaholic to appreciate a flashlight's tint at moments like that.
> 
> Unfortunately, the man was nowhere to be found. They did stop someone in the park behind us, but he didn't match the description. Police took statements and told us they had around 3 cars in the area and would keep circling the next few nights.
> 
> Terrible stuff, I'm really thinking about how best to approach this. Probably starting off with an IR camera and some motion detectors in the backyard. We live in the Netherlands, so firepower home defense isn't really an option...



Lots of lights, e cams....How about pepper spray....Fogged, gel, tight stream, or foam....


----------



## TweakMDS

I have a foam fire extinguisher and gonna place that near the door. It'll be useless as a weapon, but maybe somewhat effective against the behavior he's displayed up until now. However, the kitchen knives are nearby and I'd really hope to avoid any kind of situation where either of us have to confront him. In that case we might be the one getting picked up by the police.
Going to look at an IP camera first and probably work at mounting some motion detect lights in the backyard. For the next couple of days the door will probably remain closed.

Police have instructed us on how to make the call next time so they'll immediately rush to the fence in the backyard.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Let's keep on track here. We're talking flashlights. Re other deterrents to home invasion, go ahead and start a thread at the CAFE.

Bill


----------



## mks195

To illuminate (on low) my modest Cu/SS/Ti flashlight collection housed in a plexiglass case. The "throwers" are not in the case and are used 'daily/nightly'.lovecpf

... am I becoming a ''flashaholic''? ... :thinking:


----------



## TEEJ

Camping with friends over the weekend, I used my 80 mw 532 nm laser to point out stars and constellations, and my 3 watt 445 nm laser to light their cigarettes, and a DEFTX to point out firewood from about 1/2 mile away.


----------



## Asura72

Used my Streamlight Microstream to check on the kids. Fairly mundane after some of the stories here.


----------



## turkeylord

TEEJ said:


> Camping with friends over the weekend, I used my 80 mw 532 nm laser to point out stars and constellations, and my 3 watt 445 nm laser to light their cigarettes, and a DEFTX to point out firewood from about 1/2 mile away.


lol, I just got back from a week long canoe trip - I had my H600wII & G25C2vn which were more than enough around camp, but I really need to add a thrower to my collection.


----------



## blah9

The other night our fire alarm went off in the early hours of the morning. I always take my Fenix PD32UE out of its holster and leave it on my nightstand so I have it at the ready, and it was handy to grab it and immediately look around for smoke. I didn't see any, and the alarm actually turned off after just a few loud alarm sounds. About 10 seconds later it came on again once, but it has been quiet for the last couple nights afterward. I will vacuum and blow them out this weekend since I heard that sometimes small critters can crawl inside and trigger the alarms.


----------



## Poppy

TEEJ said:


> Camping with friends over the weekend, I used my 80 mw 532 nm laser to point out stars and constellations, and my 3 watt 445 nm laser to light their cigarettes, and a DEFTX to point out firewood from about 1/2 mile away.



I'm NOT going camping with you, if you'd expect me to go half a mile for firewood! 
Nice that you KNOW the constellations well enough to point them out. :thumbsup:


----------



## RCM

Used my LED minimag to inspect inside a dead DLP TV power supply has bulged caps from what I can see! 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## TEEJ

Poppy said:


> I'm NOT going camping with you, if you'd expect me to go half a mile for firewood!
> Nice that you KNOW the constellations well enough to point them out. :thumbsup:



LOL


They radio'd that they were in the tree line, but that their (Home Depot) lights were to dim, and could I hit where they were with the DeftX so they could find wood for the fire.

We call it "Calling in an Air Strike".


----------



## Poppy

TEEJ said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> They radio'd that they were in the tree line, but that their (Home Depot) lights were to dim, and could I hit where they were with the DeftX so they could find wood for the fire.
> 
> We call it "Calling in an Air Strike".


LOL... so I guess that they lased the target for you.


----------



## pineapple

Working on my lawn tractor today and fumble-fingered a small bolt which promptly dropped into a dark cavity somewhere behind the engine. Pulled out my Malkoff MDC HA 1AA and found it in short order.


----------



## Timothybil

mks195 said:


> To illuminate (on low) my modest Cu/SS/Ti flashlight collection housed in a plexiglass case. The "throwers" are not in the case and are used 'daily/nightly'.lovecpf
> 
> ... am I becoming a ''flashaholic''? ... :thinking:



If you have a plexiglass case, you *are* a *Flashaholic*! :twothumbs


----------



## cliwilnew

Alright, so I finally got one. I was kicking a soccer ball around tonight with my 11-year-old son after dark and had my Malkoff MD2 in my pocket. I had just put in a new ET triple nichia drop-in so was trying it out in between kicks. As I shined it over to the sidewalk I noticed an object of interest, walked over to it and it was a brand new bungee cord. Beautiful! My $120 MD2 is now well on it's way to paying for itself, one $2 bungee cord at a time.


----------



## Treeguy

Used my new Quark 1XAA to impress a few people at a party last night.

The result was a combination of mild curiosity, brief amazement, and utter boredom.


----------



## Lightups

Just returned from around a four mile night hike with a couple of friends. The RC40, TK35UE and the UC45 were on pretty much the whole time. 

We didn't feel like doubling back on the trail, so we took surface streets back to our cars. Had to walk along a long stretch of a busy street with no sidewalks and no streetlights. We walked single file on the bike lane as far to the right as we could. Had the RC40's hotspot(on med) about 10 feet in front of me, the TK strobing the ground, and the UC45 to the back. Usually cars would fly by at around 55mph and up around that area, but tonight most were going 30ish when they passed us. Next time I need to bring a reflective vest.


----------



## Treeguy

Last night, in true banal husband-ish form, I used my flashlight to take out the garbage.

My life is one big adventure.


----------



## Kitchen Panda

ninemm said:


> So, what have *you* used your lights for today?



Last weekend, used my Illuminati CA1-AL to make sure that the keys were not in the possession of an inebriated relative at the end of a wedding reception (strictly, not the keys, but the fob that lets you start the car). The fob could have been under the table where he was sitting, in the doorway where he fell, in the parking lot where he fell again. The important part was that the fob wasn't in his pocket!


----------



## groutboy_1

Treeguy said:


> Last night, in true banal husband-ish form, I used my flashlight to take out the garbage.
> 
> My life is one big adventure.



Damn! I bought mine out to early! Way too much sunlight at sunset! Someone needs to call the Liberal politicians and have THEM "ban" sunlight for Flashaholics!


----------



## kbuzbee

Used my brand new SC62C to light up under the fridge so I could clean out the coils. Long over due but it made the job way easier (and actually kinda fun) Maybe I'll do it more often now  (they were disgusting  )

Ken


----------



## Monocrom

Took my Loaner Light (old model LED 2AA Mini-Mag) and pulled the new batteries from it to replace the dead ones inside the wireless mouse at work. (Replaced the batteries in the light soon afterwards.) Shouldn't have to use my own batteries for the work mouse that everyone uses, which is switched on 24/7. But in the security business, that's how it is. You get a radio and a charger for the radio. Other necessary equipment or gear.... Provide it yourself. Such B.S.


----------



## Poppy

kbuzbee said:


> Used my brand new SC62C to light up under the fridge so I could clean out the coils. Long over due but it made the job way easier (and actually kinda fun) Maybe I'll do it more often now  (they were disgusting  )
> 
> Ken


I'm glad that you got those little dust bunnies out of there. 

A few months ago, I needed to get mine. But short of emptying the fridge, and tilting it backwards, I wasn't able to get into the coils very well with the vacuum. I decided to pull out my leaf blower!

 Well... that cleaned it very well, BUT... dust was all over the kitchen, including the counter tops, table, chairs... etc. :mecry:

I had to hurry up and clean everything before my wife saw the mess. 

Next time, I'll push it to the back door, and blow all the dust out that way.


----------



## groutboy_1

Nothing yet......


----------



## kbuzbee

Ours is really well designed. There's a grate in the front that just pops off (usually it just falls off  ) then you use one of those long coil brushes 





to clean them and just keep the vac nozzle close to suck it all up. Worked a charm with that Zebralight.

Ken


----------



## Poppy

kbuzbee said:


> Ours is really well designed. There's a grate in the front that just pops off (usually it just falls off  ) then you use one of those long coil brushes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to clean them and just keep the vac nozzle close to suck it all up. Worked a charm with that Zebralight.
> 
> Ken


Ours is similar, in that it has a front grate to pop off, but the coils are so close together that I would have to force that brush between them, and ofcourse as soon as I do that Mr. Murphy will show up, demonstrating his law.


----------



## Poppy

Monocrom said:


> Took my Loaner Light (old model LED 2AA Mini-Mag) and pulled the new batteries from it to replace the dead ones inside the wireless mouse at work. (Replaced the batteries in the light soon afterwards.)



That's what our friend reppans so often refers to when he speaks of consolidating on one battery format.


----------



## kbuzbee

Poppy said:


> Ours is similar, in that it has a front grate to pop off, but the coils are so close together that I would have to force that brush between them, and ofcourse as soon as I do that Mr. Murphy will show up, demonstrating his law.



Ha, no doubt.  It works great on ours, though. They are spaced, maybe an inch apart? It slides right in.

Ken


----------



## Poppy

Last week I used my leaf blower to blow out any lint buildup out of my dryer vent. While at the same time snaking it out with a wire snake. I try to do that twice a year. Don't want any fires, because THAT would be bad.


----------



## kelmo

Treeguy said:


> Last night, in true banal husband-ish form, I used my flashlight to take out the garbage.
> 
> My life is one big adventure.



I too am living la vida loca!


----------



## groutboy_1

The usual, Used Fenix TK 15 s2 at 400Lms for a Trash run to the dumpster...& of course....Shine it around the neighborhood...Plenty of foreclosed, abandon, or condemned apartment buildings leftover by landlords who invested poorly......


----------



## Ishango

The past few days we have been walking around the lake (through dense forest and some large open fields) at night again (1,5 hours walk). I used my Elzetta Alpha (mostly on low) and Eagletac D25A (on low) the most. My so used my Foursevens QPA (on low mostly as well). I carried my M22 Warrior for when I needed a little bit more throw pr power (there are several routes, but sometimes you have to search for a passage in the dense growth). It was nice walking outside.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Black Diamond Storm (first trip) and Maratac CR123 copper (2nd trip) used to light my way to and from Safeway.


----------



## kj2

Olight S15 with diffuser, hunting mosquitoes. Moonlight mode with diffuser is perfect at night


----------



## wjv

Wife, two daughters, the dog and myself were camping out on the Long Beach Peninsula (WA State) and took a walk on the beach around 10:00 PM.

Wife and I each had a Fenix LD22 (215 Lumens); 10 year old daughter had the Fenix TK15 (337 lumen version); 14 year old daughter had the Fenix PD32 (315 lumens) 

We wandered around the beach and the dunes for an hour or so, in complete darkness except for our flashlights. The LD22s were ok for walking around and seeing ~100 or so feet in front of us, but neither had the range or punch of the TK15 or the PD32.

I also had my S&W Model 442 with a Crimson Trace laser on it and since we were the only people for a half mile or more in any direction, I briefly tried out the laser to get an idea of its range and was quite impressed! It easily "out threw" the TK15.


----------



## Poppy

Nice story Bill,
The NJ gun laws are so restrictive I might as well live in the UK. 

I've been out of guns for so long I had to look up "S&W Model 442 with a Crimson Trace laser on it" ah yes... a Chief's Special, with a concealed hammer... Nice gun... :thumbsup:
Boy those lasers have come a long way too!


----------



## Jeffg330

So i went to my neighbors garage as he and another neighbor were working on a car. One guy was holding some kind of cheap generic LED for the other. I of course took the opportunity to show off and offered up my Zebra Sc52 so they could see better :naughty: He took it and made a comment about he "doubts this tiny thing would help much", he clicks it on to Hi2 and says "wow". I tell him to double click and he says "holy [email protected]&$ when he sees Hi1. 

Within short order he's on his smart phone ordering his own Zebra from Amazon. Good stuff


----------



## mks195

Timothybil said:


> If you have a plexiglass case, you *are* a *Flashaholic*! :twothumbs



Yah, I guess so ... being retired for 10+ years now, the Mrs. doesn't mind if I add a toy or two every now and then 
(or, maybe doesn't notice, because I keep the case cluttered with other stuff ).


----------



## GearDog

Today is still young, but yesterday I helped my wife look for her car keys in some shadowy places. The day before that I gazed into a hole in a wall I was trying to run wire through. The day before that I was studying the underside of a bike seat trying to figure out how it attached. Another day I turned the beam on some very tiny print so I could ready it better. Everyday the flashlight finds a use!


----------



## Richub

My neighbour bought one of these ceiling mounted, battery-powered LED lights with a motion sensor to use in his shed which has no AC power. 
My TK35 UE came in handy to provide enough light to allow him to safely mount it to the ceiling. He could have done this in bright daylight, but he chose to wait til dawn, so he could ask me to bring that TK35 to help him.  

Something tells me he's a flashaholic in the making. 

And it's snail & slug time here again... So I'll be using my E05 everyday to avoid stepping in those big brown slugs that crawl around in the alley behind our block. 
They are actually quite beautiful, like on this picture:







But you better not step on one, you'll be spending too much time cleaning your shoe after that happens, YEGH!


----------



## reppans

Used mine as a "security beacon" while on vacation last week. Went for a swim and jacuzzi at the hotel at night, which was still reasonably busy. Clipped my Quark to my iPhone case which also contained some cash, credit cards and room card/key. Pointed the light on moonlight mode toward my general direction while using the facilities which made for a discrete, yet very effective, security light/beacon. The mild glow in my peripheral vision was comforting to see as people passed, and it put my mind at ease.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Couldn't you have just brought everything with you?
I don't know how comforted I'd be watching someone make off with my gear...


----------



## reppans

I wasn't far from it, and of course I can't my phone in the pool while swimming around. It was the next best thing to be able spot it instantly.


----------



## Nicrod2

I used my black NovaTac 120P 5000K XML2 to look around the perimeter of the house for Black Widows. 

Nick


----------



## radiopej

Used a Solarforce and an Olight M10 to run around the backyard with my little cousin.


----------



## groutboy_1

Yesterday night, Used my newly energized Lumapower d mini vx2 with rechargeable 3.6v batteries! Ramped it up to 623-650lms! Big noticeable difference from [email protected]! Used it to go to my car! Shined it on abandoned buildings! Defiant a real difference! it appears to be pumping out at least 625Lms!


----------



## ven

Great pic radiopej

Fitted clip to my works t10s and tried out the fenix e25 with burst. Little getting used to modes with the press and hold then returning to memory mode. But it works,think i prefer the older e25 187lm version for user ease by a small margin. Burst treated as almost instant does have advantages in my work




Longer clip on the t10s fed on a 14500 efest awesome little solid light...........




Of course i used the sr51 for inspections,finding on low mode it sips the lithium fuel very frugally


----------



## Poppy

radiopej said:


> Used a Solarforce and an Olight M10 to run around the backyard with my little cousin.



hmmm,
that reminds me that it is time to play ZAP with my grandkids. 

Turn off all the lights, and play hide and seek, and ZAP each other with flashlights.


----------



## radiopej

Thanks  She's so cute.


----------



## groutboy_1

Used Lumapower D mini vx2 equipped with 3.6v li-ion rechargeable battery pushing 600-ish Lms. Illuminated my way to lower parking for tenants.


----------



## kj2

Olight SR52vn and Fenix TK12(/09) when I walked the dog, in and around the forest. Yeah, did get some attention with the SR52vn 
Have the SR52vn for about two weeks now, but didn't had a proper opportunity to test it, before last night. Beam is very comparable with the Fenix TK61, but it's a must smaller package.
Not going to store my TK61 now. The TK61 has a much whiter beam and hotspot, what attracts to me more. And that massive sized head, is way to cool


----------



## blah9

I was helping a coworker mount a TV on the wall, so we used my Fenix PD32UE to look in the holes we drilled to make sure the anchors we placed in the wall were positioned correctly. I also took my TK75vnkt on a walk to return a rented movie the other night.


----------



## groutboy_1

Of course, used Lumapower d mini vx 2- reloaded with 3.6v li-ion rechargeable bat...for 600 ish lumens to take out trash to dumpster, and receive strange startled looks from neighborhood pothead, and criminals.....


----------



## stewdogg

I used my SWM V10RTi with Ku 14500 body at the Highway 18 Drive in tonight to navigate the car and grounds for bathroom and snack runs. The low was great for this type of situation!
Watched Guardians of the Galaxy and Captain America the Winter Solder.
I LOVE SUMMER TIME!!


----------



## groutboy_1

"Awesome dude!!! Eventually that's where I'll be heading!!!"


----------



## FREI

Yesterday I used my Mag 2C Luxeon TX mod to search neighbors cat. We don´t found him


----------



## groutboy_1

Used Nitecore Pioneer EA4 at 550 Lms because bedroom was dark, and I could!


----------



## El Camino

I just used my SolarForce LP2 with an XP-G2 and battery extension tube (2 18650s) to illuminate my window, which had a 4.5 to 5 foot long snake hanging on it -outside. I used a garden tool to wrangle it into a large plastic box, and drove it out to a somewhat remote area (which is getting harder to come by - probably why the snake was on my window in the first place) and let it go.

I have a pretty strict no-kill policy when it comes to animals, including snakes, spiders and bats (all of which have entered my home before) so I didn't want to harm the animal. It was just looking for a dry place to catch some tree frogs, after all, and wasn't too dangerous. I would only kill an animal if my own life or safety was threatened, or by accident in the case of a poor opossum a couple of years ago. Hey, I tried to avoid it, but they are not the brightest animals on Earth.

Anyway, I did the exact same thing last night, but I took it into the woods near my house and let it go. He came back, so I let him go several miles away this time! My wife was a bit freaked out about it. I used two freshly charged 18650's and had two backup lights. Just in case.


----------



## R3dN3ck

Awesome slug pic!
I have a macro ring for my camera and have used it to take pictures or ants.
It allows close ups so close that the lens is resting on the ground.
I use a XML-T6 to light it up enough to get a good crisp photo.


----------



## Tmack

V11Rvn was my son's stroller headlight. When we take a walk at night, he has to have his light. I usually have the mm15vn, tk75vnkt along with us too. ( and a big ol' knife ( hooood) )


----------



## YAK-28

got to try out my tk35ue while walking back(about 1/2 mile to the parking lot)from a concert held in a civil war era cemetery. there were a few portable light towers(better than previous years) along the way, but the light was very useful. nice amount of flood and enough throw. might try to mount it on my bike.


----------



## reppans

Blinded and killed one of those giant super-fast buzz-bomb flies today (the one's that are super hard to get) with a tip picked up a few pages back. Trapped it in the mud room, waited till it landed, and put a mild 3 lms on him from about a foot away for a few seconds. Then hit it with my momentary 400 lumen max (held for a few seconds) and simply squished it with a napkin in my free hand. Guess having all those eyeballs can sometimes be detrimental to their health .

BTW, if it's dark in the room and they won't land, you can usually force them down with a strobe .


----------



## DQD

reppans said:


> Blinded and killed one of those giant super-fast buzz-bomb flies today (the one's that are super hard to get) with a tip picked up a few pages back. Trapped it in the mud room, waited till it landed, and put a mild 3 lms on him from about a foot away for a few seconds. Then hit it with my momentary 400 lumen max (held for a few seconds) and simply squished it with a napkin in my free hand. Guess having all those eyeballs can sometimes be detrimental to their health .
> 
> BTW, if it's dark in the room and they won't land, you can usually force them down with a strobe .



You are a great source of information, reppans! From your posts I learned about Lego-ing the Quark QPA2-X with the single AA body and 14500s for a great EDC (and a lot more about the Quarks), then about how to use various batteries in different lights, and now how to eliminate those buzz-bomb flies!

Just wanted to let you know that your posts are appreciated!


----------



## kj2

Used my ZL SC600 MKII to light-up a dark shed, at a friends-house.


----------



## reppans

DQD said:


> Just wanted to let you know that your posts are appreciated!



Really appreciate the kudo DQD, nice to receive a pat on the back once in a while. However, for fly-hunting, I think gave credit to earlier posts on this thread, but I will remain diligent in pursing the most effective methodology.... now where are those damn B'stards when you need them .


----------



## Illum

Coworker bought in a solar flower toy yesterday and because of his desk location it would struggle to wiggle the flower pedals and move ever so slightly then pause and tried again. While the coworker was grabbing coffee in the lounge I decided on a whim to help it along and charged the heck out of his plant by holding my surefire L4 [MC-E under the hood] until it was wiggling hard. I walked off to my desk on the opposite end and observed what happened next. Now, this guy loved his coffee, but he didn't drink any of it on the way back... just kept staring at the happy little guy dancing away for a good 2-3 minutes. When everything settled down and he finished the coffee he walked to the employee lounge again, but this time he poked his head out every other second. I guess I lead him to higher expectations.


----------



## Treeguy

Had the full flashlight experience in the last half hour. Took a shower and used my Quark 1XAA on 4 lumens standing on the sink for mood lighting. I wanted a calm shower. Then was sent out by the wife to get pillows she left on a chair on the lawn to sterilize in the sun. Started on moon mode, but wasn`t able to safely discern where the bombs the dog might have left on the lawn were - I was barefoot - so up to high for the thrity-foot walk.

Then, upstairs, the wife is looking for something in a dark corner of the bedroom. She can`t see, so I offer up some portable lighting. She says she doesn`t want to be blinded by one of my stupid flashlights, so I inform Her Majesty of moon mode, and then 4 lumens, and give a demonstration of each to aid in her search. She says, _"We have lamps you know"._ I turned off the light, refused her any further assistance, and told her that the next time the power goes out, she`s gonna need me and she'll regret dissing me and my lights. She says, _"...and I`m sure you`re going to remind me of it."

_I responded with the longest and most profound raspberry I have ever give my wife.  _"Pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffttt"

_
Women!


----------



## kbuzbee

Treeguy said:


> Women!



"Can't live with 'em. Can't kill 'em" - Tom Arnold in True Lies


----------



## KiltedMP

Used the Night Reaper Estrela to guide folks to their seats in the movie theater because the management didn't turn on the guide lights and it was pretty dark. Used the Maratac AAA Rev 3 to guide my way through the house at 0420 so as not to wake anyone up on the way to work (every morning) and used the Nitecore SRT7 just a few minutes ago to check the back of a tractor trailer at work.


----------



## blah9

Used the Fenix PD35vn triple XPL to look in a toolbox yesterday. The light is great for stuff like that because it is super floody, so it is very easy to find things in a wide area.


----------



## groutboy_1

Used Fenix TK 15 s2 to illuminate rear driveway as I walked to my car....


----------



## Raven-burg

Yeeeees!
Finally had a power cut!
Was staying away with my family in a hotel room getting ready for breakfast when all the lights go out. Kids were just about to get in the shower.
I beautifully lit up the bathroom for them with my McGizmo Haiku on high near the bath, 4sevens titanium Preon 2 on medium in one corner and my new Fenix E05SS on medium in other part. Kids loved it! Had my 4sevens Penlight on standby too!
That showed the wife what this obsessions all about! Boom!



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## kj2

Sunwayman S10A, helping me to check stuff at the basketball-club.


----------



## ven

Fenix e25 for air handling unit checks.............certainly need some more light due to the poor illumination via switch outside them Easily pocketable like a single AA and more convenient than wielding the sr51

Do like the burst feature,unfortunately it is timed from off,so holding comes on in last mode for a split second then burst till release(and off). Other than that this great value light is growing on me week by week:thumbsup:


----------



## turkeylord

Went to an outdoor movie in the park last night & brought my H600w mkII and G25C2 along. Tons of light, but I could see in other people's faces a combination look of "holy s41t" and pain from glare. Back during my camping trip we had to implement a "no headlamps around the campfire" rule because of glare for others. Makes me wonder if there would be a way to achieve "cutoff" optics, like car headlights or modern street lamps. May mess around with blocking part of the lens and see how it looks.


----------



## Treeguy

Lost power for about ten-hours, just came back on, so all the lights were in use.


----------



## ven

Treeguy said:


> Lost power for about ten-hours, just came back on, so all the lights were in use.




I hope mrs treeguy was there to appreciate your lights :thumbsup:


----------



## Foot Hill

At in laws house, their underwater pool light went out and everyone wanted to go swimming (late in evening, dark) 

I busted out my tm-26 warped tail end in towel and placed towel covered light into hole in patio chair and aimed into pool water. 
At >1800 lumens it did a great job lighting entire swimming pool. 
Another flashlight saved the night!


----------



## Joe-n-tx

Used my E12 to see how to plug the HDMI cable back into the tv that my son keeps unplugging.


----------



## Treeguy

ven said:


> I hope mrs treeguy was there to appreciate your lights :thumbsup:



She continued painting a picture by the light of my AA Rayovac Indestructable, I kid you not. I danced my dance of flashlight greatness, she ignored me completely. She just took the light.

We`re still getting a ton of rain here. They`re calling for almost 90mm total in 24 hours. I`m amazed the power has only gone off once.


----------



## ven

Treeguy said:


> She continued painting a picture by the light of my AA Rayovac Indestructable, I kid you not. I danced my dance of flashlight greatness, she ignored me completely. She just took the light.
> 
> We`re still getting a ton of rain here. They`re calling for almost 90mm total in 24 hours. I`m amazed the power has only gone off once.



Wow thats some rain ,you just keep dancing:thumbsup: my misses was a little similar a while back,now she has an olight on her keys,a convoy s8 in handbag(and uses it too.........well sometimes too much). I put a protected nitecore in deliberately ,told her to just let me know after an hours use and will charge cell,obv this never happened.So i slapped it in the vp2 and 3.0v,i asked if the light flashed and got "oh yes i wondered what that was" :laughing: so i have told her again........

Not to mention little knives and stuff,she sees something of mine and wants it :laughing: like buying for 2 sometimes,maybe its not a bad thing she is not too into her lights


----------



## Poppy

Treeguy said:


> *I danced my dance of flashlight greatness,* she ignored me completely. She just took the light.
> 
> We`re still getting a ton of rain here. They`re calling for almost 90mm total in 24 hours. I`m amazed the power has only gone off once.


Gee... I haven't really had the opportunity to dance that dance, but like ven, I see that slowly my lights are disappearing into other handbags, drawers, and places around the house. I used to be able to boast that I know where each and every one of my 18650 lights are.  well... not any more 

We were supposed to get between 2 and 4 inches of rain in the past 24 hours, I don't think we got one inch, but 15 miles away; they got hammered. In preparation though, my rain gutters are cleaner, I have extra spare fuel for the generator, and my user batteries were all topped off. AND the dogs were walked a little early


----------



## wjv

Used my new Spark SG-5 (floody) to illuminate a car engine for ~45 minutes while my neighbor worked on his car. When I walked up he was using his iPhone as a flashlight. . . :sick2:


----------



## oregoneon

used my maratac AAA copper searching for lost boxes in the warehouse today, little guy never lets me down


----------



## groutboy_1

Used Fenix TK 15 s2 at work...On medium low setting (55lms) looking under cabinets, and shelving....Didn't need 400lms this time around.....


----------



## blah9

I've been really busy lately, so I haven't had much outdoors flashlight time lately. But I have been using my Fenix PD35vn triple XPL around the apartment at night to keep things dark after my wife goes to sleep. I also use it to look for critters before I step out barefoot on the balcony at night without having to turn on an overhead light.


----------



## Rono8582

Clipped my Klarus ST-11 to my hat as I shop vac'd lots of water from my basment.
Long Island got hammered with 13" of rain in 12 hours!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Not that much tbh, only PUMMILING my mates ego into the ground, hehehe cant say Im sorry though, He should not boast before he knows what the enemy is packing ahaha! All I had was my EDC...But totaly stopped his braging in its track's ahaha!


----------



## Tmack

Used my (light/laser) to goof off with my food 







Got some interesting looks on Lexington Market haha.


----------



## Monocrom

Tmack said:


> Used my (light/laser) to goof off with my food
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some interesting looks on Lexington Market haha.



Now you've done it.... Some big name pizza chain is going to offer personalized slices for a premium. That way, no one can claim at a party that they didn't know that was your slice.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

How did you get away with that? Laser in a public place in broad daylight? Even in the US thats asking for trouble isnit it? But very cool none the less!!! WOW!


----------



## ven

Looking a bit crusty to me tony............

Love it :laughing:


----------



## Tmack

Lol I use my laser all day in the open. I light cigarettes in a crowded park. The only consequences are fun conversations


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Tmack said:


> Lol I use my laser all day in the open. I light cigarettes in a crowded park. The only consequences are fun conversations


 Fair enugh? I take it you dont wear goggles in such circumstance's as would look silly and a bit pointless as it wont help anyone else in the park, is it not a dangerous then? I take it lasers are only super dangours indoors then? Im trying to get a picture of when gogles are needed and just how danourus these things really are, Iv read some of the horror storys, but if poeple use them to light things like fire's ect at close range? I thought jusst looking at the dot was enugh to blind you? #Confused?! Not haveing a go or judgeing you (Your the laser maker after all) Im just trying to learn about them a bit.


----------



## Tmack

Looking at the spot on a white wall indoors will be so bright it's painful, but not blind you. 

The horror stories are from pointing it in a safe manner, then hitting a reflective surface, and getting a direct hit. 

I wear glasses when I'm doing power testing on my meter. 

When I'm in a populated area, I'm sure to have a "beam stop" 
Letting a 3w 445nm beam just swing about can do severe damage in a hurry. If I even reflect it into someone's eyes, it's over. That's why you only use it in a controlled manner , and NEVER let an idiot examine it lol.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Tmack said:


> Looking at the spot on a white wall indoors will be so bright it's painful, but not blind you. The horror stories are from pointing it in a safe manner, then hitting a reflective surface, and getting a direct hit. I wear glasses when I'm doing power testing on my meter. When I'm in a populated area, I'm sure to have a "beam stop" Letting a 3w 445nm beam just swing about can do severe damage in a hurry. If I even reflect it into someone's eyes, it's over. That's why you only use it in a controlled manner , and NEVER let an idiot examine it lol.


 Ah ok, so dont go it in the crazy mirror thing at caravels, got it! Ok so indoors glasses, outdoor, make sure it has something non reflective behind it, got it, aka no sign posts. The pain but no damage thing pretty much sums up a small scare I had yesterday then, a friend has a "200" mw green jobbie, I thought it was ok as was out a window into a load of grass / ditch down below, however it reflected of the white windowseal and I had a bit of a panic as I had mediuam eye pain, not a lot but it was very off putting but there was no damage just a green flash and pain for the next half hour or so, after showing him some thread's he is more carefull now, its running on Ultrafire batterys of all thing's =( lol But he stoped pointing it at road signs ect now that I told him how bad they can be. Thanks for all your input.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Anyways back on topic, I shined my BC30vn on a white wall today and will be takeing it for madien ride this evening northing extream just round the block offroad and to viwe the beam pattern on a flat field, in the woods and see how cars react so I can get it aligned properly and strike a optimal between getting the best use of light without blinding oncomeing traffic. Looking forward to trying the instant swtich, kind of like when cars falsh you to say thankyou or go ect...could be VERY usefull in commueting!


----------



## Tmack

No problem. You'd know if you damaged yourself ;0 
Off a window your getting a small percentage of light back at you. While 200mw is definitely enough to blind you, I think you'd be fine.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Yhea I was it was out the window not through glass but shinded of the window seal when he bught it in but turned it off after not before, so big flash, but yhea I am fine, getting dark now gonna go out with D40A, BC30, Might take D25C to, just for giggles.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD32UE on low to look at a bunny nest in our back yard. It's amazingly well hidden.


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> Used my PD32UE on low to look at a bunny nest in our back yard. It's amazingly well hidden.



Really wish you took pics. of that nest.


----------



## turkeylord

Was at an outdoor concert last night and they had a young man stand in the audience. It was quite dark and nobody could really see him. I was clear across the amphitheater, but I was still able to send a few lumens his way with my H600w MK II.

I was able to get a few lux on him, enough to pick him out against those around him, but I was wishing for a thrower at that moment for sure, lol...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Monocrom said:


> Really wish you took pics. of that nest.



I might take some pics tomorrow. I just took another look at it today so I feel I've disturbed it enough for one day. I don't want momma bunny to freak out.


----------



## Monocrom

Sounds fair. Can't wait. :huh:


----------



## Taz80

Last night I was walking my dog across the golf course, when he went on high alert. I put my H600fw on high and saw eyes in the high grass, grabed my M3X and watched a 25 to 30 pound coyote run off. I was walking with an Englishman whom had never seen a coyote before. We also saw a skunk which he had also never seen before, only smelled.:sick2: Anyway he thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## kj2

Fenix TK35UE, when I walked the dog. And to signal some bikers who where racing on the street. They soon drove away, when they saw 1800 lumens


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Monocrom said:


> Sounds fair. Can't wait. :huh:



Here you go!


----------



## Str8stroke

PhotonWrangler said:


> Here you go!



Hey look, a Hair Lair! 

Neat, I have never seen them make a spot in the middle of what appears to be cut grass. I have 4 rabbits that visit my back yard regularly. They come for a area behind my fence that has thick, un-cut, grass. It seems they like to munch on the left over veggies I throw out to them.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Str8stroke said:


> Neat, I have never seen them make a spot in the middle of what appears to be cut grass. I have 4 rabbits that visit my back yard regularly. They come for a area behind my fence that has thick, un-cut, grass. It seems they like to munch on the left over veggies I throw out to them.



I was surprised also. There are plenty of bushes around where they could be more easily hidden. I think momma stops by to feed them during the night. I've only seen her near the nest once during the day, and that's when she was digging it. It's also pretty cool that she dug a hole, then dug sideways to produce a cavern with a grass roof, so the babies don't get rained on.


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> Here you go!



Fascinating. Thank you.


----------



## Ray-o-light

Used my Sunwayman V11R to find my big lights in the back of my closet, cause I'm going camping!


----------



## Monocrom

Used my Eagletac P10A to check some rooms in the Dorms where I work. Place is currently being cleaned and prepared for the new wave of Freshman moving in next weekend.


----------



## A.Syamim

I use Olight S10..


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## markr6

Used my SC52w L2 to check on the baby very very early this morning. At 2:21am, you (and I'm sure the baby) really appreciate anything under 0.5 lumens!


----------



## test2oob

Was on a rampage to git rid of ants that have been plaguing the house so bad that you couldn't sit down without one walking across you.
Bought some stuff that worked GREAT and used the flashlight to walk around and check for all the places we laid the traps. Made it so much easier looking in all the corners and what not to have a good light.

Any are all gone and so much happier!


----------



## blah9

Used my Fenix PD35vn triple XPL to look in the back of my Jeep to make sure we grabbed all our luggage. My wife was a little frustrated that I didn't replace the rear dome light, but I never bothered because I always have an EDC haha. Whoops! It looks like it's time for an LED upgrade.


----------



## groutboy_1

Late Sunday night, After My Brother's 3-alarm BBQ...Me and my nephew played around with some of my tactical lights around the yard (25-30 yards.) ...He said he wanted to go "ghosthunting! " My Bro's private property, and isolated street abuts the rural, very quiet Town cemetery! Where fortunately most of our ex-relatives (military vets) are resting...So, if their was ever a "haunting" it would be in the family....


----------



## groutboy_1

Photos: (oops...Top hotspots from Fenix tk15 s2 -top left, bottom- left to right- Lumapower Vx2 d mini 600lm 3.6v rechargeable, and Newly repaired Maglite Magtac...)

(Bottom photo: distance beamshot of Fenix TK 15 s2 400lms. )


----------



## Tjmonsen5

Used my streamlight protac 2AA to try to find my stylus pro, I think it's lost. Next light I buy will not be black, too easy to lose! I have lost that stylus pro at least 5 times now, but it always shows up somewhere!


----------



## Raven-burg

Used my McGizmo Haiku XM-L & Leatherman Skeletool to fix my broken washing machine. It needed 2 new carbon brushes in the motor.
You can tackle most jobs with a nice light and a good multi tool.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## trailhunter

I used it to turn off street lights, thats always fun


----------



## groutboy_1

Used TK15 s2 to illuminate back parking lot.


----------



## Monocrom

Used my 4Sevens Preon 2 w/ Preon 1 tailcap to provide much needed light as my supervisor and I taped up temporary No Parking signs on the street with the approval of the NYPD. Freshman coming into the dorms tomorrow. And, their parents need places to park. Going to be a nightmare at work most likely. Used my light as an improvised headlamp by tossing it into my mouth. Needed both hands free.


----------



## UnderPar

Changed my Quark QPA 1xAA body to 2xAA


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## blah9

Used my Fenix PD35vn triple XPL to navigate the apartment while my wife watched a documentary in the dark. I've been really enjoying the huge amount of floody light that comes out of that light. I can't wait to go backpacking with it!


----------



## ven

blah9 said:


> Used my Fenix PD35vn triple XPL to navigate the apartment while my wife watched a documentary in the dark. I've been really enjoying the huge amount of floody light that comes out of that light. I can't wait to go backpacking with it!




That pd35vn is on my most wanted list once its darker and winter is upon ,i shall get one


----------



## blah9

ven said:


> That pd35vn is on my most wanted list once its darker and winter is upon ,i shall get one



Nice! Yes, it is awesome, and I'm sure you'll like it a lot.  It is my favorite light for short-range stuff along with the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm. Both of them get plenty of use for many tasks. Unfortunately I am swamped and haven't been able to get out much to use it outdoors, but it has been handy for finding things at home and other stuff like that.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD32UE on high to navigate a dark basement at a job site, looking for the light switch. All too often the light switch isn't near the door.


----------



## anjari_br

Used a cheap x2000 (1x18650) at a makeshift stand to illuminate the interior of a drain during cleaning. After used the Fenix LD10 to fix the bathroom valve. Great light.


----------



## kj2

Olight R20 and SR Mini, to shoot their beamshot for review. And did some walking with both lights. The R20 has more throw as I thought, and the SR Mini is just jaw crushing.


----------



## Taz80

Used my wildcat V4 to illuminate a Cicada Killer Wasp so my wife could take a picture with her phone. Those things are big, good thing they aren't aggressive.


----------



## pblanch

I have a little mini Oven.

Used it to check the progress of the Beef and Guiness pie that I made. 

And yes it was Awesome. The Pie that is.

SC600 Mk1


----------



## Ray-o-light

My Sunwayman V11R came in real handy today. Down at my storage unit, the light in the hallway was burnt out. Not much light shining in my unit. My little EDC saved the day.


----------



## anon-e-moose

Finished some fencing, after dark (of course!).
Strained up wire, connected electric fence energiser, checked all working ok. 
Used: Led Lenser H7 for general up close work. Nitecore SRT3 (my EDC) to illuminate the greater area. Then used the Led Lenser H14 to pack up tools & get all stuff put away.

I really can't do without my torches. So many uses, so many torches to try out. Not nearly enough night time! 

Going to take the dogs out for a wee soon. H14 & SRT3 to the rescue again! Might take the Nitecore P12 out for a spin too. Might scare a couple of wallabies or possums...

V dark outside. Moon has set. In the middle of the bush. Clear skies, stars a-plenty. Perfect torch time!


----------



## kelmo

For the past 2 days I have been leading a post earthquake damage assessment team at the Napa Historic Courthouse. Used a Petzl Pixa 3 headlamp on my helmet and Malkoff Hound Dog. Great combo. BTW that building is really screwed up!


----------



## ven

Used my srminiVN/sr52vn/tm15/v11r and d25c ti over the last week for various camping stuff at night. I found the v11r was used the most with the infinite control due to ease. Used it for navigating the awning/caravan at night on low level without waking anyone,then ramping the power for awning perimeter checks..........these are a must in heavy rain/winds thanks to being near the coast. Several times i found an awning peg deciding to climb out of the ground,then swiftly thumped in with my persuasion tool and kept company with another fellow peg 

Certainly can see why head torches are used ,using a larger light doing "camping stuff" is not user friendly(try filling a kettle up holding a tm15) :laughing:
sr52vn cow spotting



Also found a little lenser p2 that must have been lost/forgot for at least 6 years:duh2: be it a good or bad thing :laughing: no alki leak and still worked as new(does not look new)




At an astonishing 16lm..........i do like the "blue moon" circle of light,tested out on various colours and rendition fine as well as being a useful little light for close up stuff.


----------



## radiopej

I lit up some people at an impromptu dance they had before we all got onto a boat for a wedding reception. So my mum could film


----------



## UnderPar

Used my QPA while looking for some stuffs in our storage room.


----------



## YAK-28

went to see guardians of the galaxy today and used my h600w mk2 to light the steps to the seats for my wife and myself. worked very well even on low.


----------



## Ray-o-light

Used my new Zebralight SC62w last night for finding a oil leak coming from my car. Apparently, the service guys didn't tighten the oil pan nut all the way.


----------



## blah9

Used my Fenix TK75vnkt on the beach over the weekend to play. It was absolutely insane in the throw department, and it was a blast to be able to see so far at night. I also got to see about ten shooting stars, one of which lasted a really long time and was extra cool to see.

I also used the PD35vn triple XPL around the house to find things on the porch in the dark. It was definitely a really fun weekend.


----------



## groutboy_1

1. Used TK 15 s2 , on and off throughout the week for various outdoor tasks...Now remember to lockout the light after use. When stored to cargo pocket of khakis. Had bumped switch without knowing. Light and batteries got really hot! Ouch! Had to place in frig to cool down! 
2.Also used Lumapower vx2 d mini with 600lm rechargeable battery option, for some outdoor walks.


----------



## cland72

Used my *Surefire LX2 Lumamax* several times while on a cabin trip in OK this past weekend. Adding the F05 red filter was perfect at night when I went to bed or got up in the middle of the night.

Last week after work I stopped to help a coworker figure out how to use the jack for his car since he had a flat tire. 
My *Surefire Fury*, on high, was perfect to see everything under the vehicle in the dark garage.


----------



## dave58

I always use my little $15 Streamlight - I forget the model - when I'm walking the dog at night. Its very handy and clips on my right pocket next to my Benchmade. Perfect for his walks to see what he is trying to get into lol.

Dave


----------



## Andrew LB

My E2D-LED Defender is currently in pieces because I got sick of buying batteries so I'm just finishing up boring out the inside to fit an 18650 battery. It's not that difficult, but i can see you have to be really careful not to remove too much metal at the large end because of the threads.


----------



## cland72

Andrew LB said:


> My E2D-LED Defender is currently in pieces because I got sick of buying batteries so I'm just finishing up boring out the inside to fit an 18650 battery. It's not that difficult, but i can see you have to be really careful not to remove too much metal at the large end because of the threads.



You should have checked to see if a 16650 would've fit...


----------



## Tmack

blah9 said:


> Used my Fenix TK75vnkt on the beach over the weekend to play. It was absolutely insane in the throw department, and it was a blast to be able to see so far at night. I also got to see about ten shooting stars, one of which lasted a really long time and was extra cool to see.
> 
> I also used the PD35vn triple XPL around the house to find things on the porch in the dark. It was definitely a really fun weekend.



Haha. Went to the beach, and like the rest if us would, you talk about how awesome your lights performed.  

A true flashaholic!


----------



## Andrew LB

cland72 said:


> You should have checked to see if a 16650 would've fit...


 It would have. Hence the name 16650 (16 = 16mm diameter). A 17650 would have required a tiny bit of boring out, but I wanted to go with a battery that is interchangeable with the ones in my vaping device (5 months without a real cigarette). Plus I wanted substantially more power than the factory cr123a batteries because if i do an LED upgrade, 1600mah would last like 20 minutes.


----------



## ven

Well i used my e25 in work for inspections as norm but for a change me and madison decided to get pig food(guinea pigs).So off went with her stainless AA edc,used low in the garden for work duty,then high across the road on the field where larger dandelion leaves grow







Happy pigs..........izzie and beauty


----------



## Happpyfeet

Our fluorescent overhead lighting in the garage is out. While waiting for the landlord to replace the ballast, I use flashlights in the garage. For a quick trip out to the toolbox I use my l'il Thrunite TiS. (I lost my Thrunite Ti2 in the blue color I liked so much!) This does the trick, gets me to the box easily, and the focused light helps find the right tools quickly!


----------



## UnderPar

Changed the battery of my Nitecore MT1C. When I tested its voltage, it was down to 2.53 volts. Time to change..... :twothumbs


----------



## ven

Used mt tn35vn to light up my way to the drive gates,then decided to jump from l2 to l6 for fun,looking and taking in the greens from the trees 100s of ft away........Quick perimeter check for no reason other than to use the light for a little longer :laughing:

Just a great all purpose kick a55 light fed on IMR KeepPower food


----------



## Tmack

My little guy was limping and pointing at his foot. 

Used my nova to spot a piece of metal I probably tracked in from my shop. Poor little guy. I got him straightened out. Thank goodness . Back to terrorizing the house he goes!


----------



## YAK-28

just returned from outside form a quick side by side testing with fenix ld50 and tk35ue. the new ld50 does throw a little better. it has a bit of a hot spot, where the tk35ue is all flood. it is a bit more of a cool white to the tk35ue, but very usable. it's a little smaller than i expected. nice light.


----------



## mhpreston

How about this - grabbed my old MT7 LED Lenser, kept by the kitchen door, so my wife could see to take some stitches out of my leg!


----------



## groutboy_1

ven said:


> Well i used my e25 in work for inspections as norm but for a change me and madison decided to get pig food(guinea pigs).So off went with her stainless AA edc,used low in the garden for work duty,then high across the road on the field where larger dandelion leaves grow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy pigs..........izzie and beauty


What a Cool dad !!! Starting early Flashaholics !!! Same way I corrupted my 17 yr old niece, along with her dad...Except NOT Flashlights (Torches/U.K.), But Tactical Folders (Discouraged/ U.K.), The more Military, and L.E. the better, as my niece says! She never really caught on to flashlights....Maybe a sad keychain light....


----------



## ven

I am hoping groutboy Madison and Callum will get more use as the nights get darker now,going to stay at rachels studio(in an old mill) ghost hunting with flashlights..............well you know.........


----------



## groutboy_1

ven said:


> I am hoping groutboy Madison and Callum will get more use as the nights get darker now,going to stay at rachels studio(in an old mill) ghost hunting with flashlights..............well you know.........


Way Cool ! But Don't forget a good Digital Camera, and a Sony Handicam with low lux capacity! Maybe an EMF Meter, I/R Thermometer, a Digital voice recorder, laser (see Tmack for Paranormal uses...Aka Ghost Busting), and of course ; FOOD and Drink !!!


----------



## radiopej

Making sure nobody stole my drink (academics are odd people) by dropping my EagleTac D25C into my beer.


----------



## Tmack

Awesome picture! 

Lol made sure I had a horrible day by dropping my TixDa and breaking a trit! Yaaaaaaaaa! 

Excuse to change colors though! Lol.


----------



## Tmack

groutboy_1 said:


> Way Cool ! But Don't forget a good Digital Camera, and a Sony Handicam with low lux capacity! Maybe an EMF Meter, I/R Thermometer, a Digital voice recorder, laser (see Tmack for Paranormal uses...Aka Ghost Busting), and of course ; FOOD and Drink !!!



Haha nice. Too many customers cross the beams with my backpack lasers. Discontinued


----------



## 880arm

Used my EB2 Backup yesterday when putting the serpentine belt back on my truck. For future reference, grease and grime really show up on the tan version :shrug:




When I started the truck yesterday morning I noticed the battery wasn't charging. Thought my alternator had gone out until I also noticed I had no power steering, so that indicated a belt problem. About that same time I glanced up and noticed a squirrel trying to climb a nearby tree. He fell of twice before successfully getting up the tree which seemed rather odd.

Upon opening the hood I found a bunch of fur. Apparently he was in the engine compartment when I started the truck, got some part of his body (the tail?) caught in the belt, and caused it to jump off the idler pulley. I would say it was probably a first for both of us.


----------



## rpm00

I use my peak eiger mule every night to read to my daughter


----------



## Poppy

880arm said:


> About that same time I glanced up and noticed a squirrel trying to climb a nearby tree. He fell of twice before successfully getting up the tree which seemed rather odd.
> 
> Upon opening the hood I found a bunch of fur. Apparently he was in the engine compartment when I started the truck, got some part of his body (the tail?) caught in the belt, and caused it to jump off the idler pulley. I would say it was probably a first for both of us.



I guess they use their tails for balance.
Hmmm bad day for the squirrel.


----------



## N8N

Handed D25C Ti to the girl so she could read a menu on a dark patio. Looked classy in Ti and low mode was perfect for the task, unlike our friend's stupid bright iPhone flashlight mode. Winning!


----------



## UnderPar

Used my QT2L-X to explain how it is being programmed to someone who wanted to buy a new light.  


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## turkeylord

Brought my G25C2vn to a football game & ran the strobe during the tunnel run. Caught on TV 







Firework-lit frame for reference


----------



## markr6

turkeylord said:


> Brought my G25C2vn to a football game & ran the strobe during the tunnel run. Caught on TV



LOL that is awesome!!!

Just used my SC600w to light up the yard. I overseeded my lawn today, so now it's water, water, water. A real pain but I got the sprinklers set up in the dark, ready to go for tomorrow morning.


----------



## mhpreston

Zebralight used to see how to replace the battery on my Garmin cadence sensor on the bike. Fiddly and awkward as it is clipped to the frame behind the crank and for some odd reason opens facing the wheel. Poorly designed for sure...


----------



## Alex W

Add. use it to find my door keyhole.


----------



## Bob Damon

Used a Olight S10 to look in my trunk and make sure no groceries escaped from their bags. A few months ago, a box of spaghetti escaped its bag and bounced around in the trunk for a few days.


----------



## wle

charge my glow in the dark fingernail to show my 2 year old twin sons
!
wle


----------



## wle

$8 cree xml-t6 amazon/dealextreme 18650 light - testing in bike mount, used for daytime white strobe

wle


----------



## KDM

I used my Mcgizmo mule for daddy duty tonight. I'll remind my wife tomorrow why we shouldn't feed our youngest daughter spaghetti when she's sick. You guessed it, somehow I always get cleanup duty.


----------



## KDM

880arm said:


> Used my EB2 Backup yesterday when putting the serpentine belt back on my truck. For future reference, grease and grime really show up on the tan version :shrug:
> 
> When I started the truck yesterday morning I noticed the battery wasn't charging. Thought my alternator had gone out until I also noticed I had no power steering, so that indicated a belt problem. About that same time I glanced up and noticed a squirrel trying to climb a nearby tree. He fell of twice before successfully getting up the tree which seemed rather odd.
> 
> Upon opening the hood I found a bunch of fur. Apparently he was in the engine compartment when I started the truck, got some part of his body (the tail?) caught in the belt, and caused it to jump off the idler pulley. I would say it was probably a first for both of us.



I've had it happen with cats a couple of times, they survived minus some hair. Got the squirrels tail, ouch! Hopefully he hung on to his nuts.


----------



## 880arm

KDM said:


> I've had it happen with cats a couple of times, they survived minus some hair. Got the squirrels tail, ouch! Hopefully he hung on to his nuts.



Yeah, I've always heard about that happening but never experienced it myself.

Looks like the squirrel will get the last laugh. As I was driving to the airport yesterday the belt came off again, about 45 miles from home. I think there was some damage to the tensioner from last time.


----------



## ven

Used p1a in the roof,inside the tiles at work tracing a leak..............


----------



## wle

JaguarDave-in-Oz said:


> New Jetbeam jet-i v3 r2:
> 
> Daytime -
> 
> Looked in a mousehole on Med
> Looked in a different mousehole on Max
> Looked for some car parts in shed on shelves on Med
> Looked for some paint cans in shed on shelves on Med
> Loooked inside an engine manifold on Med
> Looked inside the garden shed for a shovel on Med
> Looked inside a lizard hole (bearded dragon) on Max
> Took lizard to woodpile and watched him crawl under wood on Med
> 
> Nighttime -
> 
> Scared the 3 horses back out of creek on Max
> Checked the cockatoos in their aviaries on Med
> Checked and locked up the machinery shed on Med
> Locked all the gates on Med
> To woodpile to bring in wood for fireplaces on Med
> Took dog out to its toilet on Med and Max
> Took dog out again later to its toilet and bed on Med and Max
> Into paddock to check rainguage and reset min/max thermometer on Med
> Will go out shortly to check yards, paddock and cockatoos again before bed on Max and Med.



ha ha!
favorite one!
wle


----------



## parnass

I used a 1AAA Pelican 1910 LED flashlight to see inside a large Delta bandsaw while I oiled an adjustment bolt.


----------



## Monocrom

Used my First Gen. 2AA LED Mini-Mag to.... give as a gift to a fellow security officer I trained at work a couple of months ago.

Tonight, he realized he needed a good light. He's not even remotely a flashaholic. Just needed a good, simple, LED light running on common batteries; for potential use at work. Honestly, the job site is toxic (not in a literal way). And few communications are direct. Much of the time you wait around until someone gossips, and then you learn who is bad-mouthing you, talking about you behind your back, why they're upset with you but are too petty or childish to just directly talk to you like an adult would. 

But this particular co-worker and I have become friends. We can depend on each other if anything happens at work. Sadly, can't say that about everyone I work with. He needed a light, I had one. I was originally carrying it in my Work/Get Home Bag as just a loaner light in case the brown stuff hit the fan. Honestly, at least now it's more likely to get used as a friend's main light instead of just my loaner light that sleeps in my bag.


----------



## idleprocess

Was outside chatting with a friend at night and happened to catch something flying just overhead. Thought that perhaps it was a bat. Pulled the keychain light out and scanned the general direction is flew and was quite surprised to see a small owl on the nearby fence. It was rather indifferent about being spotlighted. It made a number of brief sorties behind the fence for about 10 minutes before disappearing silently into the night.

I'm going to guess that it was a burrowing owl - yellow eyes, gray/brown, and no other particularly distinguishing features such as tufts, circles, or other plumage features.


----------



## Poppy

Monocrom said:


> Used my First Gen. 2AA LED Mini-Mag to.... give as a gift to a fellow security officer I trained at work a couple of months ago.
> 
> *But this particular co-worker and I have become friends.* *We can depend on each other if anything happens at work.* Sadly, can't say that about everyone I work with. He needed a light, I had one. I was originally carrying it in my Work/Get Home Bag as just a loaner light in case the brown stuff hit the fan. Honestly, at least now it's more likely to get used as a friend's main light instead of just my loaner light that sleeps in my bag.



By now, my friend, you know that as you go through life there are few people that you will really be able to depend upon, and few that you can call FRIEND. I am happy for you that you found a co-worker who will have your back. It is truly upsetting to learn how few people there are who will go out of their way to help another.

I am sure that you made the right choice, and that light will have more use, and better serve its' new owner than it was serving you at this time in its life. :thumbsup:


----------



## UnderPar

I went on daily night jogging since Tuesday always brought along my QT2L-X to illuminate some areas that are not lighted.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## KDM

Man it's been a rough week! For my poor 4 year old it's night number three dad is having to take care of cleanup. Had to take a break from that to pass some kidney stones. HDS neutral rotary has been getting a workout tonight.


----------



## ajl

Used a G3 modified with a Malkoff M31L (2AA's) to check the backyard for unwanted four legged wildlife at 11 PM. Thought I would see a Nutria (or maybe a wild hog) on the other side of the fence. Did not see any Nutria, but I did find a opossum on my wood fence. His eyes reflected red from the light. It did not persuade him to leave though. Some water from the garden hose did. We both will be happier if he returns to the nearby swamp/forest. When I did a re-check at 3 AM, I went out with my 3D Maglite with a Malkoff drop-in. I'm always impressed with the long throw from the Malkoff modified Maglite.


----------



## kosPap

made a very interesting use of my edc in wednesday.

Our photography club has started a joint project with a local aniquitioes museum.
In Wednesday was our first shoot.
I used my EDC to "change" the lighting on a small statue, and make it Rembrant like, futher accending the face expression

Sunday I will be going equiped better


----------



## Str8stroke

Used my SF Minimus for about 30 minutes up in the hot humid attic last night. I had to drain my clogged AC Drain Pan. With 5 days of rain and the wife insisting we keep the AC in Arctic Mode 69 degrees!!! (she is pregnant) it was too much for the drain I guess. So the safety float switch kicked on. Two trips up and down a 12 foot ladder with about 3/4 full 5 gallon bucket later we had Arctic air again. Love the handsfree headlamps. Had to dry the perspiration off the foam band when done. I am typing this in my sweat shirt now. lol


----------



## UnderPar

Lego'ed my QPA to QP2A


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Illum

Providing light to repair a drive bearing mount for the local robotics team. Had a student hold the light, ironically every year I'm the only guy who has a flashlight. 






One of the several L4s I have that has a CREE MC-E. Old, but its instant daylight


----------



## Monocrom

Illum said:


> Providing light to repair a drive bearing mount for the local robotics team. Had a student hold the light, _*ironically every year I'm the only guy who has a flashlight*. _



That's unfortunate to hear.


----------



## Tmack

Used my day old dqg fairy to light up the wood pile while still around my neck. Loving this light. Lol I thought it was bright when it first came on, then I turned a little further and wow! So bright.


----------



## Poppy

My daughter took her kids camping for the weekend with the scouts. I set her up with one of those 24 LED satellite tent lanterns, a Energizer 300 lumen lantern with light fusion technology, and a Solarforce L2N sporting an XM-L2 @ 2.8 amps.

She said, that the lanterns were good. All of the fathers wanted to see the L2N !


----------



## KDM

Poppy said:


> She said, that the lanterns were good. All of the fathers wanted to see the L2N !



They were probably all wowed and shamed.


----------



## Poppy

hehehe, yeah, it's all good. They're all a good group of people.


----------



## billbebob

Well today I used my Peak El Capitan, with a 219b led, to recover daughter's latest refrigorator creation that had fallen behind the washing machine. It is now proudly displayed where it belongs!


----------



## ven

I am beginning to worry :thinking: the trash must be building up some now......











Anyone seen groutboy :nana:


----------



## cland72

I was at the SMU/Texas A&M game on Saturday at Gerald Ford Stadium, and took my 3 year old to the bathroom. The bathrooms were so dimly lit I used my Surefire E1B to light up the inside of the stall to see what we were doing. Crazy that a stadium like that (at a school that costs a TON of money to attend) would have inadequate lighting anywhere.


----------



## UnderPar

A friend helped me pullout the rear tire of my motor bike for vulcanizing and while he was doing that my lego'ed Quark QPA to QP2A was on my hand giving him a light. Its a perfect light for me.


----------



## Ishango

Tonight we had an uninvited guest. A frog came in and settled behind our TV cabinet. So I brought out the Olight S80 and Nitecore P25 which were closest in range today to find it. We were able to bring it outside unharmed.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

HDS Rotary 250 used to check the dryer to make sure I hadn't left anything behind.


----------



## Chadder

I used my surefire e2dl to help a friend chase a bull that got out of the field and was calmly walking down the middle of the road. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Jeffg330

We lost power at work (I work night shift) for several hours last night. Within minutes I had a ZLSC62, ZL SC52, Fenix PD35, fexin Ld41, and a generic LED lantern in action.
I'm now "out of the closet" with my fashaholism with my coworkers &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Vanishing

Jeffg330 said:


> We lost power at work (I work night shift) for several hours last night. Within minutes I had a ZLSC62, ZL SC52, Fenix PD35, fexin Ld41, and a generic LED lantern in action.
> I'm now "out of the closet" with my fashaholism with my coworkers ��


Can you do a side by side sc52 vs sc62? Would love to see the difference...
Btw, how do you like the new sc62?


----------



## Jeffg330

Vanishing said:


> Can you do a side by side sc52 vs sc62? Would love to see the difference...
> Btw, how do you like the new sc62?



I've no idea how to post pictures here, maybe someone else could do that? I absolutely love the Sc62 to answer your question. For me it's the perfect size and super comfortable to carry


----------



## Vanishing

Jeffg330 said:


> I've no idea how to post pictures here, maybe someone else could do that? I absolutely love the Sc62 to answer your question. For me it's the perfect size and super comfortable to carry


Thanks for the reply, glad you like it, I think I will grab one as well..
I guess for the picture, my question really is: Is sc62 significantly larger than sc52?


----------



## ven

e25 with burst to change a thermostat in the ladies boiler:huh:


----------



## kbuzbee

ven said:


> e25 with burst to change a thermostat in the ladies boiler:huh:



You boil ladies? Doesn't that hurt them? 

Ken


----------



## cland72

kbuzbee said:


> You boil ladies? Doesn't that hurt them?
> 
> Ken



Bah dum tsss


----------



## Jeffg330

Vanishing said:


> Thanks for the reply, glad you like it, I think I will grab one as well..
> I guess for the picture, my question really is: Is sc62 significantly larger than sc52?



PM with link to photo sent as not to get too far off topic


----------



## ven

kbuzbee said:


> You boil ladies? Doesn't that hurt them?
> 
> Ken




Yeh baby:devil:

:laughing:


----------



## Shuutr

Used my foursevens quark and nitecore ec25 to illuminate the closet to replace a lightbulb. Why use both? Because I could.


----------



## Monocrom

Bought a new loaner light for my bag after giving away my old one to a co-worker. (Quite frankly, one of only two whom I like.) Bought a new one yesterday. But obviously I wasn't going to spend a lot for a loaner light. Trip to Wal-Mart. 2AA Ozark trail LED light with a claimed 200 lumens. 

Decent light. Tested it out walking across the street to get to my car in the parking lot. Came in handy since it was pitch black outside for the most part.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my Defiant flashlight to scan the back yard after something had set off the security light. I didn't find anything. Probably a cat or a bunny.


----------



## blah9

Used my Fenix TK75vnkt to look under the porch at my in-laws' house for a skunk that we heard. We didn't see it under the porch, but while someone else was scanning with my TK75 I looked to the side of the house with my PD35vn triple XPL and saw it scurry over toward the neighbor's house. Luckily it left the person who was grilling alone for the night, but he might not be so lucky next time!


----------



## Jeffg330

blah9 said:


> Used my Fenix TK75vnkt to look under the porch at my in-laws' house for a skunk that we heard. We didn't see it under the porch, but while someone else was scanning with my TK75 I looked to the side of the house with my PD35vn triple XPL and saw it scurry over toward the neighbor's house. Luckily it left the person who was grilling alone for the night, but he might not be so lucky next time!



Im not sure id want to find that skunk under the porch!


----------



## sgt253

Used my new Surefire L1 (Cree) to walk the perimeter of a building at work. Found a skunk too. L1 lit it up from a great distance for me. Didn't need to get close. Great light.


----------



## Illum

Thought this was funny, happened close to 1:20AM

As I was about to head to bed I checked the doors, windows, etc. Heard out of the master bath window what appears to be someone walking around on dry leaves behind my house, I clicked on the security lights and got worried when the light closed to that corner of the house was out. Contemplating what to use I grabbed my Glock and went out with my Surefire M3 [with single mode Seraph P7 head] from the front door on the other side of the house. Night was quiet with soggy overcast and the crunching sound persisted. Neighbors were all asleep with their lights out and I really didn't want to shout. I creeped up as close as I can, ambushed the "perp " with the M3 and was greeted by two possums going through the compost heap. One just stared back at me without moving a whisker and the other was busy trying to dig deeper, completely oblivious to my presence or the light. Just when I breathed a sigh of relief I heard noise behind me. As I swung around quickly a frog landed on my back and scared the heck out of me. If it weren't for the steady hand there would have been a negligent discharge police report and a knocked out AC compressor to replace. It was another incoming possum wondering what was the hubbub about. 


I just finished replacing the corner light today, you can't imagine how many treefrogs I found around that fixture, 3 were on the motion sensor, 3-4 on each light. no wonder it didn't work, lamp sockets were all corroded from who knows what.


----------



## forstersun

use a sf e1l(kx1b) or xeno e15 to light up the night road just outside the insitute almost everyday


----------



## ven

Illum said:


> Thought this was funny, happened close to 1:20AM
> 
> As I was about to head to bed I checked the doors, windows, etc. Heard out of the master bath window what appears to be someone walking around on dry leaves behind my house, I clicked on the security lights and got worried when the light closed to that corner of the house was out. Contemplating what to use I grabbed my Glock and went out with my Surefire M3 [with single mode Seraph P7 head] from the front door on the other side of the house. Night was quiet with soggy overcast and the crunching sound persisted. Neighbors were all asleep with their lights out and I really didn't want to shout. I creeped up as close as I can, ambushed the "perp " with the M3 and was greeted by two possums going through the compost heap. One just stared back at me without moving a whisker and the other was busy trying to dig deeper, completely oblivious to my presence or the light. Just when I breathed a sigh of relief I heard noise behind me. As I swung around quickly a frog landed on my back and scared the heck out of me. If it weren't for the steady hand there would have been a negligent discharge police report and a knocked out AC compressor to replace. It was another incoming possum wondering what was the hubbub about.
> 
> 
> I just finished replacing the corner light today, you can't imagine how many treefrogs I found around that fixture, 3 were on the motion sensor, 3-4 on each light. no wonder it didn't work, lamp sockets were all corroded from who knows what.




Great story :laughing: thanks for sharing

:thumbsup:


----------



## Poppy

ven said:


> Great story :laughing: thanks for sharing
> 
> :thumbsup:


 X 2 ^


----------



## blah9

Jeffg330 said:


> Im not sure id want to find that skunk under the porch!


We weren't too worried because we left plenty of distance between us and the porch!


----------



## radiopej

Used my D25C as a Monopoly piece.


----------



## ven

radiopej said:


> Used my D25C as a Monopoly piece.



So from beer security to monopoly piece,I can't wait for its next use :laughing: a great example of a multi task light.....

:thumbsup:


----------



## blah9

My wife and I went on a hike with a friend to watch the sunset from an overlook. We cooked some hot dogs and enjoyed the view before heading home in the dark. It was freezing with all the wind whipping up on the edge of the overlook!

I used the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm for almost everything (using the backpacking stove, cleaning things up, and hiking back down the trail). My wife used the Fenix LD01 for all her lighting needs (she likes how lightweight it is). I lent my friend the Fenix PD35vn triple XPL for the hike back, and he really liked that. And to top things off, I had the Fenix TK75vnkt in hand to see farther on the way back. I also used it to spot 5 deer along the way.


----------



## buds224

We're sitting tight waiting for Typhoon PHANFONE to hit us tonight. I've staged various lights around the house as well as battery powered USB LEDs for auto-on lighting in case of power outages. Hopefully we get through it without any issues. Thanks to this forum, I at least have lighting covered. :thumbsup:


----------



## idleprocess

Was experimenting with my new ChargeLight in my front yard which evidently convinced a bat that was roosting in a tree to depart the area.


----------



## radiopej

ven said:


> So from beer security to monopoly piece,I can't wait for its next use :laughing: a great example of a multi task light.....
> 
> :thumbsup:


Hehe, you remembered! I also strobed a player when he stole my money. 

You have to see this Monopoly set. It's a knock-pff called Monopoly: Wonder of the Worid (yep), and it's so much more fun to play. The Chance and Community cards are just written so badly and at one point it tells you to advance to a place that isn't in the game.


----------



## Roger Sully

buds224 said:


> We're sitting tight waiting for Typhoon PHANFONE to hit us tonight. I've staged various lights around the house as well as battery powered USB LEDs for auto-on lighting in case of power outages. Hopefully we get through it without any issues. Thanks to this forum, I at least have lighting covered. :thumbsup:



Stay Safe over there! We'll keep an eye out for updates!


----------



## AirmanV

Used my MMX-R Regen for work last night/early this morning. Was overall impressed by the very pleasing white tint. Looks like the MMX-R will make a great backup duty light to my P3X.


----------



## ven

radiopej said:


> Hehe, you remembered!
> 
> Of course,i think its fantastic,i now think you need to up your game, stein of beer and a vinh light on turbo in it..................would light the pub :laughing:


----------



## jamesmtl514

At my parents place for Sunday dinner. Sun is setting earlier now, I just gave my dad my DatLED modded AA McGizmo to BBQ to perfection.


----------



## buds224

Roger Sully said:


> Stay Safe over there! We'll keep an eye out for updates!



Thanks Roger Sully. On a scale of 1-10, it was about a 4, so not much of a worry; strong winds but very short duration. We are scheduled for another typhoon in the up coming week; Typhoon Vonfong. Our family will be preparing the usual precautions for that one as well. Watching the satellite maps, I swear, these Typhoons know exactly where Japan is every time! LOL.


----------



## Asura72

Just got a Jetbeam RRT01 and used it to get some old toys out of the shed for my son.


----------



## Poppy

blah9 said:


> My wife and I went on a hike with a friend to watch the sunset from an overlook. We cooked some hot dogs and enjoyed the view before heading home in the dark. It was freezing with all the wind whipping up on the edge of the overlook!
> 
> I used the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm for almost everything (using the backpacking stove, cleaning things up, and hiking back down the trail). My wife used the Fenix LD01 for all her lighting needs (she likes how lightweight it is). I lent my friend the Fenix PD35vn triple XPL for the hike back, and he really liked that. And to top things off, I had the Fenix TK75vnkt in hand to see farther on the way back. I also used it to spot 5 deer along the way.



Sounds like you had a nice time. :thumbsup:

I had a few great days with my dad. 

I gave him a new plug in the outlet auto on flashlight/night light, to replace the converted to 24 LED lantern - auto On emergency light, I gifted him a couple of years ago. The 6 Volt SLA battery would not hold a charge anymore. We tossed it.
I used my little DQG AAA EDC to light the inside of a trash can, while bolting brackets in place to keep the wheels from falling off. Also, to add light as I replaced the house thermostat, with a brand new digital one  Also to see what stuff he had in his shed that we could toss. Found a 6V / 12V car battery charger that we moved to the garage, tested it, and kept it, but tossed another.

LOL... he held a light for me as I replaced the kitchen ceiling fixture. I was the mechanic, he was the helper. Finally our roles were reversed, and I got to yell at him for not holding the light properly  ... all in fun, ... had a great time.


----------



## blah9

Poppy said:


> Sounds like you had a nice time. :thumbsup:
> 
> I had a few great days with my dad.
> 
> I gave him a new plug in the outlet auto on flashlight/night light, to replace the converted to 24 LED lantern - auto On emergency light, I gifted him a couple of years ago. The 6 Volt SLA battery would not hold a charge anymore. We tossed it.
> I used my little DQG AAA EDC to light the inside of a trash can, while bolting brackets in place to keep the wheels from falling off. Also, to add light as I replaced the house thermostat, with a brand new digital one  Also to see what stuff he had in his shed that we could toss. Found a 6V / 12V car battery charger that we moved to the garage, tested it, and kept it, but tossed another.
> 
> LOL... he held a light for me as I replaced the kitchen ceiling fixture. I was the mechanic, he was the helper. Finally our roles were reversed, and I got to yell at him for not holding the light properly  ... all in fun, ... had a great time.



That does sound like a lot of fun! Some of my favorite times with my dad are working on things like that. I recently bought him a Wizard Pro as well, so now we can both light up whatever we want to see (independently if necessary).  Now you have me looking forward to the next project, which will probably be something car-related!


----------



## ven

Great story poppy

Used my tm15 on medium aimed low,rested on an old T-shirt(used as a rag in garage so no i did not take it off :laughing: ) to inspect the bosses BMW that has been crashed 

Then used tm15 again to take these just now:duh2:













To top such a wonderful 1/2 glass empty day(other thread) my truck has decided to break down at the school run turns over but no spark,either dizzy or ECU of which i hope the former as the ECU would require sending off to repair the capacitors if it is that :thumbsdow


----------



## UnderPar

Took a picture of the "saber" output of my moded L25a. :twothumbs


----------



## ven

UnderPar said:


> Took a picture of the "saber" output of my moded L25a. :twothumbs




Lies lies lies i tell you!!!

Pics or not true:nana:


----------



## Poppy

ven said:


> Great story poppy
> 
> my truck has decided to break down at the school run turns over but no spark,either dizzy or ECU of which i hope the former as the ECU would require sending off to repair the capacitors if it is that :thumbsdow



I'm not familiar with range rovers, but you probably have a EEC relay, and that is probably fused. Also You might check the ground to the PCM. I guess that the ECU is the truck's main computer?


----------



## ven

Poppy said:


> I'm not familiar with range rovers, but you probably have a EEC relay, and that is probably fused. Also You might check the ground to the PCM. I guess that the ECU is the truck's main computer?



Its a mitsi shogun v6 ,old chariot which can have ecu issues(not very common but a known issue with age).


----------



## UnderPar

ven said:


> Lies lies lies i tell you!!!
> 
> Pics or not true:nana:



Cant post pics. But click the link below.

http://s797.photobucket.com/user/Underpar_2008/media/IMG_0014.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

  

lovecpf


----------



## ven

UnderPar said:


> Cant post pics. But click the link below.
> 
> http://s797.photobucket.com/user/Underpar_2008/media/IMG_0014.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> 
> 
> lovecpf



nice 1,look on pic for the IMG code,click it to copy it.Then paste code in here,go advanced to check,if happy post and this happens


----------



## starz1

compared all of my different flash lighjts to see who's beam shows up the best in the nights sky


----------



## radiopej

Last night I used the D25C on turbo with an RCR123 from the second story because my housemate said he saw a guy with a hoodie tapping on the fence. At 3am. I didn't have contacts in, but didn't see anything.


----------



## blah9

I used the Fenix PD35vn triple XPL last night to clean up a spill in the car. My family members remarked that it really was handy to be able to see right there and not have to head inside to grab a light and come back to clean things up. It probably cut the time spent cleaning it up in half.


----------



## Taz80

Used my HL50 and SG3 neutral to prep and paint a bathroom. They worked out very well spotting runs and places I missed. Second coat tomorrow, batteries all charged and ready to go. Yehah let the fun begin.


----------



## yoyoman

I was leaving my hotel in Warsaw very early this morning. It was dark and the blackout curtains were closed. They have that control device for the electricity - you have to put your room key in to get electricity. I pulled my key out as I was leaving. The lights went out immediately and I was 10 feet from the door (normally the device is right by the door) and couldn't see my hand in front of my face. Pulled out my AAA pocket carry and left with a smile on my face.


----------



## ven

I think you knew mr yoyo and did it deliberately


----------



## kj2

Olight R20 and Fenix PD35 when I walked the dog. Was really dark. It was.. Until I showed-up 
And the Lumintop HL01 for review purposes.


----------



## yoyoman

I was leaving my hotel in Warsaw very early this morning. It was dark and the blackout curtains were closed. They have that control device for the electricity - you have to put your room key in to get electricity. I pulled my key out as I was leaving. The lights went out immediately and I was 10 feet from the door (normally the device is right by the door) and couldn't see my hand in front of my face. Pulled out my AAA pocket carry and left with a smile on my face.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Does it kill power to the entire room or just to the lights near the door?


----------



## yoyoman

The whole room and the air conditioning. Pretty common in parts of Asia, South America and Europe - they are much more focused on saving or not wasting energy. Lights with timers or motion detectors are also fairly common. 

What was weird in this story was the device was so far from the door. I'm in Krakow now and the control device is right by the door. May not need my light this morning.


----------



## Taz80

I haven't yet but I'm about to take my SRT7, TK35, and SC62w out for a walk, oh I almost forgot the dog and wife.


----------



## ven

Used the glove box light(well one of them) roche f8 on medium running on a 2600mah samsung to shed some light under the hood for connecting a 12v power pack to battery. Then used in foot well to fit repaired ecu,started,tested,run perfect.....................panels,column etc a job for morning

The f8 is a real good value light,solid feel and ample bright enough for most tasks and some.............good glove box light:thumbsup:

So as i do,thought i would top off cell as was not sure how long it was on,maybe 30 mins to 1hr tops. Either way i expected to see around 3.8v on the vp2,it showed 4.11 which i was quite surprised with for the time i felt used So i just removed the cell and put back in the f8 so its at 90% ish charged.................could be 6 months till next use so thought a better option than 4.2v


----------



## blah9

Taz80 said:


> I haven't yet but I'm about to take my SRT7, TK35, and SC62w out for a walk, oh I almost forgot the dog and wife.



Haha good one! I used my Armytek Wizard Pro Warm to drill a hole and cut some screws down to size on a metal contraption we are using in the lab.

And I'm glad things went well, ven!


----------



## Grijon

I have a 2AA LED MiniMag that was given to me ~2010 that still has the original Duracell batteries in it; I've been using it at work (I'm a church custodian) instead of the room lights when I can. I'm trying to finish off the batteries so that I can throw them away without feeling wasteful, ha ha!

I also recently bought a 2D LED Maglite; I used both it and the MM for a walk in the dark with my wife - we specifically waited for full darkness so that I could use the lights.

And this morning I used an old 2AA MiniMag that has a NiteIze LED conversion and pushbutton switch with a red Maglite accessory filter when I got up this morning instead of the bedroom light, as my wife wasn't getting up for another hour or two.

I'm new to the site and the hobby; Maglites are the nicest lights I have right now, but I think I'll be ordering a Fenix or two here soon, and a Surefire a bit later...!!!


----------



## msim

Had give a coworker a jump last night, and I used a Solarforce L2M with a Kerberos Triple drop in along with a Nichia 219B drop in a different host to keep things lit under our hoods. 

Last weekend I attended a chili cook-off. My friends tied for first with another team so they settled who took the trophy home with a coin flip. As soon as the coin hit the ground you could see it was too dark to tell what side was up, so out came my V11R from my pocket and we found out it was tails... my friend called heads. :-/


----------



## ThrottleMonkey

Just used my 4Sevens Mini ML to find the key to the house I was working at. It fell out of my pocket when I removed my truck keys. I would have never found it with out my light as it was lying in the grass by my truck. 

This is a big deal because I needed the key to lock up the house and I would not have been able to leave without locking up. It also saved me from having to call the homeowner and tell them that I am sorry for interrupting their evening, but I lost the key to their house and they need to come lock up the house or send someone who can. 

Probably not a big deal at all. I am sure they would definitely call me back again after that and trust me with a key


----------



## groutboy_1

Recently, used both my Fenix TK15s2, and Maglite MAGTAC to take out trash...Then walk to my car on partial darkened side street..,Maybe occasionally illuminating some of the abandon, or vacant apartment buildings 25 yds away...And accidentally "beaming " nosey neighbors! ("Arghhh!!! My eyes!!!! My retinas!!!! No more 4K UHD for thee!!!!")


----------



## UnderPar

Tested my newly delivered Olight O'pen and Acebeam L10. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mailman mike

Carved a pumpkin Jack-O-Lantern and placed my 47s QT2A-X on strobe in side! NICE!


----------



## aginthelaw

Heard a knocking sound in the back of my house. used my maelstrom mms to look at the rear deck because i thought someone was on the porch. no one there. 15 mins later, the same knocking, so i threw open the window and shined my malkoffed magcharger out back and didn't see anything, so i ran to the front window and leaned out and shined the light around (right in the eyes of a priest visiting my parish who just happened to be out walking his door. he said he heard a couple of thumps but no one was at my door. now, the kids are in my bed cuddled up with me and the wife watching a scary movie and getting nervous. SON OF A BEEYOTCH! THERE GOES THE FRIGGIN NOISE AGAIN!!! i get up to check it out and my poor little one slams the bedroom door and locks it, thinking someone is in the house. i give him the big maglite and tell him to swing it at what ever walks in the door, and i proceed to do a premise check with either my crelant v11a or the jetbeam pa10, i can't remember (i was actually in the process of topping off my batteries so i had all the rechargeable lights out)

i turned over every crate, bucket, bag and bowl in the house, opened every cabinet, and even lifted up the mattresses to make sure nothing was happening in between them. if i was in one part of the house i would hear it in another part. eventually the kids started nodding off, and we thought it was the guinea pig, trying to turn over his feed bowl. my wife tucked the kids in and we went back to bed. the damn noise wouldn't stop, every 10-15 mins., thump thump, and then it would stop before i had the chance to trace it. 

i sat in the hallway, figuring i could keep getting closer to the source, or pin it on my guinea pig, in which case i would take him to the peruvian restaurant and have him prepared for dinner. i sat ther for OVER 30 DAMN MINUTES, and not a sound. WTF!!! as soon as i got up to go to bed and sleep, "thump thump". i look at the little piggy, wondering what i'm going to tell the kids in the morning when they see the blood dripping from the cage, but lo and behold, he's sound asleep. obviously, the noise isn't bothering him. but, here i am next to the cage and from the bathroom i hear, 'thump thump', again. i almost peed myself. i turned all the lights on in the house before i walked in there and what do i find? my little one had his kindle, parked in a dock, with the speaker jack plugged into it. even thought the kindle wasn't on, a burst of static from the speaker sent out this sound out the bathroom window, which is why it's coming in the bedroom window right next to it. he left the volume turned up all the way, and the bass turned up so he could get those nice explosions from the stereo while he was in the tub having a bubble bath. 

i've taken the kindle away from him because of that and now i'm letting him play with the toaster in the tub as punishment


----------



## KDM

Great story Aginthelaw! LMAO! Sounds like you'll be smelling something now lol.


----------



## ven

Awesome,love it Aginthelaw,superb story :laughing: 

Something similar has happened to me,Madison left her kindle on and it took me a long time to figure..................down side was i didnt need a flashlight as it was in the day :laughing:

:thumbsup:


----------



## jonwkng

Installing trits on a couple of PhotonFanatic DG lights with my StreamLight NightCom UV + NiteCore UV

Had problems with Norland 61 bubbling with my NiteCore CU6. Never had that problem before with the CU6 - tried increasing the distance and still bubbles formed. :shrug: Figured out why - the tolerances of the slots are so small that the corresponding amount of Norland needed is miniscule. So, am using the NightCom UV for the pre-cure and CU6 for the full cure.

Sharing my experiences here, in case anyone out there is doing their own trits installation without a proper cure lamp.


----------



## KDM

Great tip Jon, I have a Ledengin UV 365nm P60 drop in from nailbender that works great on Norland.


----------



## pineapple

I needed to wire a new switch & outlet in my basement, which of course meant I needed to cut the power. Black as night down there! :twothumbs I had my wife use my Surefire E2L AA Outdoorsman, equipped with a Malkoff VME head running a M31 219B drop in, to keep things lit up.


----------



## buds224

Got to use my rarely used Fenix HP25 headlamp to change out a brake-light bulb on my van last night. Headlamps rock! Option to use flood, spot, or any lumen combo of both, rocks more!!!


----------



## ForrestChump

A desk ornament. Worked flawlessly.


----------



## Charleton

Had to pull out from behind the selection dial on my washing machine to make a repair. Used a junky little single LED, AAA flashlight I got as a free gift for Father's Day. Tiny enough to get behind the dial.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

ForrestChump said:


> A desk ornament. Worked flawlessly.


----------



## blah9

I bravely held my Fenix PD35vn triple XPL for my wife while she took care of a silverfish that crawled across the floor of our apartment this morning.


----------



## groutboy_1

aginthelaw said:


> Heard a knocking sound in the back of my house. used my maelstrom mms to look at the rear deck because i thought someone was on the porch. no one there. 15 mins later, the same knocking, so i threw open the window and shined my malkoffed magcharger out back and didn't see anything, so i ran to the front window and leaned out and shined the light around (right in the eyes of a priest visiting my parish who just happened to be out walking his door. he said he heard a couple of thumps but no one was at my door. now, the kids are in my bed cuddled up with me and the wife watching a scary movie and getting nervous. SON OF A BEEYOTCH! THERE GOES THE FRIGGIN NOISE AGAIN!!! i get up to check it out and my poor little one slams the bedroom door and locks it, thinking someone is in the house. i give him the big maglite and tell him to swing it at what ever walks in the door, and i proceed to do a premise check with either my crelant v11a or the jetbeam pa10, i can't remember (i was actually in the process of topping off my batteries so i had all the rechargeable lights out)
> 
> i turned over every crate, bucket, bag and bowl in the house, opened every cabinet, and even lifted up the mattresses to make sure nothing was happening in between them. if i was in one part of the house i would hear it in another part. eventually the kids started nodding off, and we thought it was the guinea pig, trying to turn over his feed bowl. my wife tucked the kids in and we went back to bed. the damn noise wouldn't stop, every 10-15 mins., thump thump, and then it would stop before i had the chance to trace it.
> 
> i sat in the hallway, figuring i could keep getting closer to the source, or pin it on my guinea pig, in which case i would take him to the peruvian restaurant and have him prepared for dinner. i sat ther for OVER 30 DAMN MINUTES, and not a sound. WTF!!! as soon as i got up to go to bed and sleep, "thump thump". i look at the little piggy, wondering what i'm going to tell the kids in the morning when they see the blood dripping from the cage, but lo and behold, he's sound asleep. obviously, the noise isn't bothering him. but, here i am next to the cage and from the bathroom i hear, 'thump thump', again. i almost peed myself. i turned all the lights on in the house before i walked in there and what do i find? my little one had his kindle, parked in a dock, with the speaker jack plugged into it. even thought the kindle wasn't on, a burst of static from the speaker sent out this sound out the bathroom window, which is why it's coming in the bedroom window right next to it. he left the volume turned up all the way, and the bass turned up so he could get those nice explosions from the stereo while he was in the tub having a bubble bath.
> 
> i've taken the kindle away from him because of that and now i'm letting him play with the toaster in the tub as punishment


"And I was going to say....Your WARM welcome for Hostile Home invaders!!!"(re: Not available in Vens area..Please alert a Nearby Bobby!)


----------



## ven

I have other effective means groutboy 
You are correct though


I am still using my x2 every night in the outhouseangled/positioned on the window ledge although i have replaced one of the light bulbs(needs another as toilet is a room off) To add since replacing the bulb(thought that counts) i still dont use it.............guess i must be a flashaholic :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

Terrace door at my job has to be locked at Midnight. Last night it was acting up. Used my S.S. Maratac AA model on medium to check to see why. Fiddled with the door lock and door a bit until it finally decided to cooperate.


----------



## autopilot

Used my Lenser p7 to signal to the helicopter I had called in, which was directing into the forest I was searching. A burglar we had just chased had just decamped from the car we were chasing and gone to ground.

You can probably guess what I do for a living.


----------



## sgt253

uhhhh....a plumber! Lol. Be safe.


----------



## Charles L.

Recreational use just now: walking outside with the dog and my daughter, using our headlamps to look at the goldfish, sasanquas and a variety of bugs. She had her Energizer headlamp and I used my Zebralight. I was jealous of her red LED's


----------



## radiopej

Used a Solarforce L2P with a Nailbendet 219 and an Eagletac D25C to illuminate the grass from the second storey while my housemate mowed the lawn.


----------



## outdoorguy82

Used my Olight SR Mini to look around my yard. Quite an impressive amount of light lol.... :huh:


----------



## bright star

Using my Fenix LD 41 ( 680 lumen ) . As a truck driver I go to many yards that are pitch black . I find this light very comforting in these type of situations .


----------



## capitol

Tonight I used my key chain Energizer light to chain up several fences. It came in real handy


----------



## UnderPar

Used my Quark QT2L-X and QPA to explain to my friends the difference between forward and reverse clicky switches.


----------



## ven

Used my DGQ spy to fit a new battery in the "crashed" BMW boot ready to show it starting on the button to a buyer............who has let me down:thumbsdow


----------



## outdoorguy82

Took my SR Mini out on it's first night hike at our local state park. Someone walking the other direction commented "that's a bright flashlight"...LOL!!! I had it on the *LOWEST* possible setting!!!


----------



## 880arm

Recently had the power go out one night at home. The sudden darkness caused me to freeze for an instant, not out of fear, but rather because I couldn't decide _which _flashlight to use. After trying a couple I finally settled on the V5 Malkoff Wildcat with the big MT-G2 emitter. When set on low it's a great room lighter and runs forever on a pair of 18650s.


----------



## blah9

Yesterday I showed my friend my Fenix PD35vn which I EDC, and I wasn't sure how bright it would appear in the midday sun. However, he promptly shined the light directly in his eyes, so it appeared mighty bright to him without even switching to the highest mode haha.

I went on another overnight backpacking trip with my wife last night. We didn't get there until dark, so we used the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm to light the way on the hike to our campsite. I also used the Fenix TK75vnkt to light up some animals when we saw their eyes reflecting the light of the headlamp. We saw four deer along the way.

Unfortunately we didn't get a ton of sleep because the wind was howling like crazy for most of the night.


----------



## silverman57

Used my LL Police Tech Focus on Friday night when the electric shower tripped the whole house power. 
Used it again yesterday evening when taking my tools back to the shed after installing the new shower.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Not so much what we used them for but more what we did with lights today, ok so no exactly flashlight's but I did use me HEADLAMP to install Xmas lights XD


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD35 on medium to trace some phone wiring in the basement and inspect the surge suppressor.


----------



## Ishango

We were on holiday last week on a sailing boat round Turkey with a group of other people. One night I dropped my 4Sevens Quark 123 under one of the beds and we couldn't reach it any longer. I first tried using the magnet on the Olight S15 tied to a length of paracord, but didn't succeed. After a lot of attempts, I used the paracord with a paperclip attached to it and with my Photon Microlight II to "fish" for it, since I figured I could catch it on the clip. Luckily it succeeded immediately.

Another night we went out for dinner in one of the ports and part of the route (along the water) was very dark. My daughter used my Olight I3, I used my Olight S15 and my girlfriend used my Foursevens Mini 123 to guide the other people on the boat to the restaurant. It was great to use my lights. I also lend out my I3 to one of our fellow travelers since they would return later from the restaurant. Upon receiving it back they told me it had been quite a useful light on the way back to the boat.


----------



## YAK-28

neighbor stopped over tonight with a little problem, he was having a contractor stopping by tonight for an estimate on some brick and mortar work and was running behind schedule. he thought i might be able to help. i brought over a tk70(to much of a spot), tried my ld50(better), hit the little blue switch on a tm26-"i think that one will work". an hour latter mission accomplished. my hand was starting to get a little warm.


----------



## OCD

Used my Ultrafire A10B on strobe inside one of my homemade wooden coffins along with the fog machine to test the effect for Halloween. Worked great. Put batteries in the color-changing led puck lights made for jack-o-lanterns to illuminate a skeleton inside another homemade coffin.


----------



## UnderPar

Lego'ed my QPA to 2xAA. Bingo! Also charged the battery of my SC62w.


----------



## zipelgas

Last few days I have been using my flashlight to look down my throat
I had a tonsillectomy few days ago and I like to see how the healing process is going.


----------



## ForrestChump

Mental exercise in OCD therapy. There is in fact a nick on my new light the size of a pin. I will not be looking at it. It does not have any power over me. I can cope, Im doing a good job.



"You're not your job. You're not the car you drive. You're not your Flashlight. You're not the content of your CR123 stash, You're not your runtime. You're the all-singing, all-dancing crap of the world." - Tyler Durden

Just have to find my power animal.

"SLIDE!"

:duh2:


----------



## UnderPar

Used my Acebeam L10 to check the number combinaton lock of my luggage.


----------



## ven

I took a friend to view a range rover vogue,he had already sorted the deal out with the expensive wheels. He had not viewed the vogue and was dark,luckily i had my Roche F8 in glove box,more than enough,checked over the motor ,checked all the bits you do from bubbles in exp bottle to condition of oils etc to build a picture of how its been looked after.Only surface rust on the IS underneath,sub frames needed cleaning up and under sealing so the budget light saved £200 knocked off the price for him, which was already knocked down before we left After all your best light is the one with you:thumbsup:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD35 on various brightness levels to get the outdoor Halloween decorations set up.

Boo!


----------



## ven

PhotonWrangler said:


> Used my PD35 on various brightness levels to get the outdoor Halloween decorations set up.
> 
> Boo!


I came home to this ............


----------



## jimhoff

I used my new Armytek Wizard with the forbidden 17670 cell to install a kitchen faucet and a thermocouple in two different houses.


----------



## buds224

It's Halloween right now in Japan, so I got to sport my SRT7 with a diffuser cone. Got to use the various colors to signal my kids to my whereabouts since it was really crowded here on the Navy base. I had forgotten how much throw this light has too. The gentlemen on base, including the Japanese nationals, looked on with quite a bit of curiosity as my diffuser cone changed from Red, to Green, to Blue, then police mode to gather my kids. :thumbsup:


----------



## UnderPar

Installed a film on my SC62w to make its beam flood. :thumbsup:


----------



## Taz80

Went out on a wire down call last night. Used my wildcat to find the downed wire and get an idea of what I had to do, and my H600fw to reattach it to the pole and house.


----------



## pyro1son

Used my new Convoy C8 to take the dogs for a walk great amounts of throw! Saw five dear on walk!


----------



## ven

For our haunted sleep over i took my v11r mirage(one of my coats edc lights) tm15,srminVN,tn35vn

I only ended up using the tm15




iirc the mill that her studio is in was built around 1840 ish..........plenty of stories/hangings etc back then..........
Fire on in lounge set




Bed for the night








:thumbsup:

Little bit of exploring in the dark,no bumps in the night though:thumbsdow


----------



## AMD64Blondie

HDS Rotary 250 used to get my clothes out of the new top-load washer in my apartment building's laundry room.


----------



## torchsarecool

Took my newly purchased sunwayled m40a for a spin down at the local park, just to cheer me up.

also took a SWM d20a Gemini, eagletac gx25a3 and fenix e05

lumen therapy


----------



## ven

torchsarecool said:


> Took my newly purchased sunwayled m40a for a spin down at the local park, just to cheer me up.
> 
> also took a SWM d20a Gemini, eagletac gx25a3 and fenix e05
> 
> lumen therapy



I hope you used flashlight etiquette


----------



## Poppy

aginthelaw said:


> Heard a knocking sound in the back of my house. ....................................................... <snip>
> 
> i've taken the kindle away from him because of that and now i'm letting him play with the toaster in the tub as punishment



Hey man, Thanks for the story and great laugh!


----------



## skippy302

Long time lurker, first post. Used my HDS Clicky to assist in seeing the keyhole of a lock when closing a gate. The HDS is used almost daily and has been dropped, stepped on and generally been treated worse than it deserves and it has never let me down. It's bulletproof. Love this light.


----------



## torchsarecool

ven said:


> I hope you used flashlight etiquette



Lol. No need I was the only idiot out in the wind and rain last night


----------



## ven

torchsarecool said:


> Lol. No need I was the only idiot out in the wind and rain last night




:laughing:


----------



## blah9

We were inspecting a piano at a family member's house yesterday, and I noticed someone pull out his phone. I figured he was going to take a picture of part of the piano, but I was wrong since he turned on the LED on the back of the phone and used it to take a better look in a dark corner. I started to say, "Do you want a flashlight?" but it was too late.  I can't believe I wasn't quicker! Next time I'll be more prepared.  At least I had four lights with me in case we needed one.


----------



## ven

Should have rang the phone and asked :laughing: ..............saying that you would have been blinded by the 10lm as they answered..........


----------



## kj2

Olight S10. Dropped my keys. Found them right away


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Olight S10. Dropped my keys. Found them right away



Was the s10 on your keys............


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> Was the s10 on your keys............


Nope, have a old Thrunite Ti on the keys. S10, in the small jeans-pocket  
That clip holds-on very nicely


----------



## idleprocess

Worked later than expected fabricating a bike rack for the truck; used my Ryobi ONE+ HID spotlight to finish up the task and hunt for dropped fasteners that vehicle tires would otherwise helpfully discover. A few neighbors walking the neighborhood paused to wonder at the _greater than noon sunlight_ illuminating the truck bed and sweeping the driveway.


----------



## Ishango

Two days ago I was walking the dog after dark (gets dark early these days) and walking besides the road towards the park nearby I saw three kids (aged about 10) looking around with a very dim flashlight. They came towards me, so I asked them what was wrong. One of the kids lost the keys for his bike. Either along the road, in the park, or in the playground in the park. 

I immediately pulled out my Nitecore MT26, gave my daughter (almost 6 yo) my Eagletac D25C and gave one of the boys my JETBeam DDC10. One of the kids (with the dim light) wow'ed upon seeing these lights and asked me "do you carry a light at all times?" and "Are you a cop", since he noticed my D25C and HDS LE 200 (as backup, since the MT26 was the brightest and I don't trust any of the kids with such an expensive piece of equipment) were in their holsters (HDS in a formidable holster from Thor's Hammer) on my belt. We searched the way into the park and started scanning the playground. After a short search I was able to spot it using the very brigh MT26. 

Saved one kid from having to tell his parents or saving the parent for a headache :naughty: The boy asked my where you can buy such bright lights. I told him all of these are quite expensive, but he could look in one of the better known outdoor stores here to look at it. Unfortunately I didn't carry one of my giveaway/disposable lights that evening. We spent the rest of our walk in park with my daughter sporting the DDC10 to light our way (it had gone completely dark in the meantime).

On our way back we saw a police vehicle down the road in the park adjacent to this one and saw two cops looking around with their flashlights. I did go near to check if they needed help (of course taking into care the safety of my daughter). Turns out some cyclists had found a man that had fallen of his bike (drunk?) and had warned the police to save him from danger. They had everything under control, but even my DDC10 at now ~180 lumens was quite a bit brighter than what the cops carried (they used to issue Fenix P3D/PD30 lights/PD3x range lights here). 

It was a fun night and I hope I made another future flashaholic :naughty:


----------



## kj2

Fenix PD35 to walk the dog. Really nice light. Had a period I didn't use it that much, but that has changed 
Do think I'll start using my PD32 Turbo more. Only used it twice..


----------



## Timothybil

Spent some time with my new Nitecore Tube and a desktop fan, testing whether or not the Tube used PWM for another member. Answer, yes it does but at a high frequency so is not noticeable.


----------



## reppans

First evening of the daylight savings clock change and its getting quite dark for the late afternoon doggy fetch. Used my EDC (QPA-X Burst Mode) on 1x14500 to charge up his GITD fetch ball so we don't lose it. A couple of seconds at ~800 lms is all it takes.


----------



## idleprocess

reppans said:


> First evening of the daylight savings clock change and its getting quite dark for the late afternoon doggy fetch. Used my EDC (QPA-X Burst Mode) on 1x14500 to charge up his GITD fetch ball so we don't lose it. A couple of seconds at ~800 lms is all it takes.



I have a tire inflator in the garage with a GITD surface on the pressure dial. A quick sweep at any distance with a HID light source will leave it _visibly_ glowing in daylight or under the floros.


----------



## Illum

Keeping an eye out for the neighbor while he's out of town. Since Halloween night there's been random people walking along our fence line looking in windows, etc. Called central dispatch and reported the suspicious activity. They sent a patrol car over, looked around, found nothing out of the ordinary. 
Last time one guy managed to trigger my motion detector light about 2AM while I was getting some work done, then I thought I saw someone with a headlamp looking into his parked truck from my window. Just didn't look right with a little orb of light bobbing up and down in the driveway at this hour. So I grabbed my cellphone, the M3 with a Seraph P7 off of my table into the yard and dumped about 700 lumens in that direction. Didn't hit anything, no movement to report. Went over to check the truck and sure enough, the truck box has pry marks.


----------



## kj2

During heavy rain (even for Dutch people this was a lot of rain, and we're familiar with water  ) I used my SWM F40A, to light-up the woods. Held up perfectly and gave a clear view.


----------



## blah9

I used the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm to replace a backup battery in my Verizon FiOS box on the wall in a dark corner of the room. The headlamp was perfect for the job and made things much easier than they would have been if I had to hold a light while working.

Then I just kept it on my head to do the dishes since it makes it easier to see in the kitchen, too!


----------



## kj75

I was in the attic and thought: Hey, I don't carry a light..
Than I realized me my Fenix E99ti was in my smallest pocket 

That baby helped me out again!


----------



## Timothybil

When I came out of the restaurant I had dinner in, I found out that my dashboard lights had failed. I whipped out my trusty Nitecore Tube and used that to get me to the nearest store, where I bought some Plastac. I used a small piece of that to fasten the Tube to the center of the steering wheel so I could see the dash while I drove home. Let's here it for little lights!


----------



## ForrestChump

Back scratcher. ED1L


----------



## kj2

Nitecore Tube came in. Played with it for a few moments. Now it's charging


----------



## ven

Like the look of those NC tubes,might have to get a couple:thumbsup:

About to use a couple of lights soon, to let a selection of fire works off for the kids(and big kids )

x2 and v11r will be the 2 used i think on lower modes


----------



## cland72

ForrestChump said:


> Back scratcher. ED1L



LOL

I used my Surefire LX2 last night to check for leaks in my attic. I had a new roof put on a couple of weeks ago and it seems to be doing its job!


----------



## sgt253

I used my newly acquired Surefire L1 (6th gen) to point out the warranty repair work needed on the car I was driving. Worked like a champ, the flashlight that is..


----------



## UnderPar

Checked all the modes of my newly arrived Nitecore MT21a including its throw capabilty. Really not bad for its price. ;D


----------



## ForrestChump

Day dreaming.

Just got my second ED1L and am getting ready to ship for toofy toof work.


----------



## msim

Water heater was leaking in my apartment and had to be replaced. The closet it was tucked into was dark so I parked my Sunwayman M40A MC-E on the shelf ceiling bouncing on medium for about 5 hours before it started flashing. Quickly swapped it with a Vinh made XM-L P60 setup on medium for the remaining hour or so it took to finish the job. Our building maintenance guy was impressed by the lights... I should gift him one for the holidays and curse him with flashaholism.


----------



## MikeWilson

Our three legged cat (we have five cats) hadn't been seen all afternoon, so this evening we headed out and searched for him in nearby fields. No lights around other than the stars and my wife's Nitecore SENS CR123 and my Zebralight SC600. The SC600 caught a reflected glimpse of cat eyes 50 meters out near a hedgerow. Found him!

I have to say that whilst the Zebralight SC600 was amazingly bright it's throw was only as far as the Nitecore SENS.. That is to say, not that far at all. I'm considering the SC600 L2 as I've heard it throws a bit further - something that could be quite useful out here as I want to avoid approaching a herd of cows if at all possible..!

But for me for 90% of uses, flood > throw. I think that applies to most flashlight users, honestly.


----------



## RedLED

I Have also used flashlights to find escaped felines. But the other night, I flashed my Haiku out the front of the house and for 100 feet out, there must have been 10 sets of cat eyes. Ferrel cats, as our cat's stay indoors 

Glad you found him and safely retrieved him. He probably had a good time, but still went right to the bowl of food when he got back.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD35 on medium to charge up the phosphor on an infrared detector card for a demonstration of said card.


----------



## msim

Used my HDS Legacy Clicky High-CRI to make sure the frozen pizza cooking in the toaster over was just right before taking it out. It was perfectly cooked and delicious! Thanks Henry!


----------



## blah9

My wife used the Fenix E21 we leave in her car to take a look at a tire that was making a noise. She didn't see anything though, so I will drive it tomorrow instead and see what happens.


----------



## FortyCaliber

I was on an impromptu late evening run. I usually carry a real flashlight, but this night I only had my car keys in my hand. 

A large dog came running and barking at me. I yelled at him but he continued closer, so just as he got about 6 feet away I shined my red Inova Microlight directly into his eyes. He immediately stopped, turned tail and ran off into the night. 

Even though it had a fresh set of batteries, it's not necessarily blinding at 16 lumens. He was obviously very surprised regardless, but it got me to thinking if the red or other colors would be more or less effective in such a situation.


----------



## kj2

Company vehicle broke down, on the highway. Had to wait for an hour for towing came. Colleague thought he lost his wallet in the grass, so used my Olight S10 to search. Didn't find it, there because he left it in the car. Glad he found it.


----------



## bpierce

Very basic: to find dark socks in my drawer without turning on the light and waking my wife.


----------



## Lumennoob

bpierce said:


> Very basic: to find dark socks in my drawer without turning on the light and waking my wife.




This

Now that it's dark when I wake up for work, I'm beginning to appreciate moonlight mode.


----------



## cland72

bpierce said:


> Very basic: to find dark socks in my drawer without turning on the light and waking my wife.



That's how it starts... Then you need a HCRI light to pick out the blue socks from black, then you need a thrower, then a flooder, then a keychain light...


----------



## ven

cland72 said:


> That's how it starts... Then you need a HCRI light to pick out the blue socks from black, then you need a thrower, then a flooder, then a keychain light...




+1 :laughing:


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Better yet, looking for really dark brown socks that look grey with non HiCri lights.

Bill


----------



## idleprocess

I also engaged in an escaped-feline hunt with one of the few single-cell Alephs that the 'Shoppe turned out sporting the XR-E. Nowhere near the lumens of my buddy's older-style TK35, but a surprisingly nice hotspot and ... hey ... it's sort of custom.

Naturally, the cat turned up on its own some time after we had called off the hunt, acting like _we_ had gone missing.


----------



## highergr0und

Got my first nice light today, thrunite t10, and used it to check my 11 month olds mouth for any cuts or teeth popping through. Poor guy was crying a lot.


----------



## UnderPar

Decided to visit the firing range again after 2 months off. But my quick draw holster wasn't in my range bag. Got my SC62w and used it illuminate our small storage room and there I found it attached to the rig of my son. My SC62w has an installed film to make it floody.


----------



## RedLED

highergr0und said:


> Got my first nice light today, thrunite t10, and used it to check my 11 month olds mouth for any cuts or teeth popping through. Poor guy was crying a lot.



Congratulations on both!!!


----------



## RedLED

idleprocess said:


> I also engaged in an escaped-feline hunt with one of the few single-cell Alephs that the 'Shoppe turned out sporting the XR-E. Nowhere near the lumens of my buddy's older-style TK35, but a surprisingly nice hotspot and ... hey ... it's sort of custom.
> 
> Naturally, the cat turned up on its own some time after we had called off the hunt, acting like _we_ had gone missing.


Of course he acted like nothing was wrong, that's how cats charm us!


----------



## jumpstat

My edc for the day is the McLux PD-S and earlier used to locate my feline which managed to go over the neighbours lot.


----------



## ven

Used my x2 last night in the bed room on low:naughty: ..............of course the 18650 cell was well used :laughing:..............ok maybe not

Used the tk75vn to light front room just before ,tail stood,also to drop the pany B cells down from 4.15v to 3.8v,then topped off and back next to me on house use(i love overkill) ,then next week i will swap for the miniVN.................and so on


----------



## bright star

During this time of the year I look for any excuse to run my lights. As a short haul trucker I'm going into dark yards a lot, last week I was checking for a trailer when I caught a glimpse of a large raccoon running towards me. I had my 680 lumen fenix in my hand , stopped looked at me and then ran the other way.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used m PD35 on medium to illuminate things in a dimly lit parking lot while we gave a woman's car a jump start.


----------



## cland72

Last night I used a Surefire E2E with MN03 bulb to illuminate the snow falling in my back yard. It was the first time snow fall has been ever been recorded in Dallas on November 16th since NWS began tracking precipitation 117 years ago.


----------



## torchsarecool

Broke down on the motorway with nowhere to get safe. Used my nitecore tube on a medium setting to make myself seen and it kept going for 90 minutes until AA arrived. Also had my fenix tk60 for company.


----------



## aginthelaw

they're really scraping the bottom of the barrel for cops in my town these days. went out about 1 am for a walk as i'm a chronic insomniac. i was heading east into the safer neighborhoods, trying out my new ld50vn and c21cvn. i was about ¼ of a mile into the walk when some dummy is riding at top speed in a beat up toyota, close enough to the curb to hit it. i jump out of the street, just to avoid having to shine one of my lights on him to let him know i'm walking there (no sidewalks in that part of town). he flies past and i continue on. about 10 seconds later i hear a crash. now i make an about face and start towards the scene at a light jog. as i get closer i flashed my light on another driver speeding thru town then shine it on my arm, pointing towards the crash site. he hits his brakes just as he gets to the debris in the road.

as luck would have it, an officer just happens to be driving by and looks at one car in the middle of the street and drives off. i put my ld50vn on strobe and shine it at her and she brakes and pulls over. she's on her cell phone in her car for about 2 minutes. traffic is driving over the debris in the road and she doesn't even put on her emergency lights. she gets out the car and stands on the corner of the intersection, still on the phone. the passenger of the car that sped past me a few minutes before kneels down beside me clutching his stomach. apparently, he put the shoulder belt behind him and just had the lap belt on and his giant buckle cut into his stomach. i shined the light on it and it was just a scratch. the officer finally springs into action and says "oh, you're the one with the flashlight? you know you could cause an accident shining that into people's eyes" 

i walked away from her and called the dispatcher to send an ambulance because the officer was too busy to check for injuries


----------



## Taz80

Fortunately there is also a lot of good officers out there. But sometimes you have to wonder. I was walking across a golf course, not sparing the lumens. In other words you could see us from a long way off. When we saw a police car drive by and slow down to take a look. He waited at a local park for about 15 minutes un we got back to the road then came over to check us out. Like we didn't know he was there, duh.


----------



## UnderPar

To check the tires of my vehicle before opening the doors. The garage was not well lighted so I have to pull out my Olight O'Pen from the pocket of my polo to illuminate it.


----------



## K31Scout

I used my ZL H600FwII plowing the yard at 5am this morning with my ATV.


----------



## Vortus

I kinda used some. Our power was out for a few hours last night. Set up a couple black shadow terminators, one in the bedroom and one in the living room. Never turned them on aside from taking out of lockout mode. The green power button was more than enough light to get around. Just read our kindles till power came back on.


----------



## Treeguy

Cooking fish on the BBQ for the wife.


----------



## anjari_br

Illuminating a tool bag from my father in law with a fenix e05.


----------



## wle

looking in dark places where there should be light
-under car hood looking for @#$ O2 sensor
-toy baskets
=under stuff where kids push everything
=behind stuff
=the recycled electronics box at work

lighting rooms without turning on light so to not wake kid sleeping in next room, or not have to figure out how to turn lamp on - can get flashlight on and out during the trip, no pause in room for lamp switch

EDC for inspecting yard sale junk
always in some dark corner or box or basement

wle


----------



## groutboy_1

"Turned on my Mag-Tac 320lm to look aroumd my room darkened apartment...No.other posts...On a Flashlight Diet....."


----------



## kj2

Used my Fenix TK75 to search on a soccer-field, for a dog-collar. Lost it with fading-daylight so had to go back home, to grab a big light.
First wanted to use my TK76, but it didn't respond at all.. Tried different batteries, but it still didn't work. Batteries work fine in the TK75.
Found the collar in no-time with the TK75


----------



## ven

any ideas with the tk76 kj2? hope an easy fix!


----------



## groutboy_1

"Dark...Rolled out of bed....used Dorcy 6-led [email protected]@@ light to navigate the bedroom, and living room....


----------



## sgt253

Used TriStar Phaser (Elektrolumens) to illuminate clothes dryer in order to clean lint from exhaust tube. Too much lint equals fire hazard!


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> any ideas with the tk76 kj2? hope an easy fix!



I don't know. It was acting-up before, but a simple battery charge, was enough. At least.. I thought so. Have contacted the Fenix dealer here. Hope they can check it or replace it. Got this TK76 from the Global Testing Campaign. Have always found it cool, to have that written on the side


----------



## ven

Very cool indeed(well not the not working bit of course) .I have a feeling they will be onto it pretty quick if its still under long term testing/review. Either way good luck with it! Have you tried other battery carriers out of the tk75 and tk61 (or extension)to rule out,maybe carrier springs not making contact or contacts for example


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> Very cool indeed(well not the not working bit of course) .I have a feeling they will be onto it pretty quick if its still under long term testing/review. Either way good luck with it! Have you tried other battery carriers out of the tk75 and tk61 (or extension)to rule out,maybe carrier springs not making contact or contacts for example


Good thinking :twothumbs
Tried my TK75 carrier, and hee..!! it works 
So problem in the carrier.. o well had that before with my TK35. Will pass the update immediately to my dealer.


----------



## ven

Great news kj2:thumbsup: at least now it does not involve posting a HUGE light off...........


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> Great news kj2:thumbsup: at least now it does not involve posting a HUGE light off...........


Well, they're so close to my home. I could take the bicycle to bring it :laughing: 
But it does save time now. Hopefully they can send me a new carrier.


----------



## Monocrom

Getting the attention of two moronic EMTs who apparently didn't see me the first fricking time!!

Here's what happened....

Young girl at my job at the dorms got drunk, then sick. Sick enough that the RD needed to be contacted and an ambulance called. College uses a certain ambulance service that has been there (the dorms) numerous times. Took them half an hour! Near the 30-minute mark, I go outside to check to see if they're coming. I see them. But apparently they didn't see me flagging them down. (Yeah, 6' 2" and 300 pounds while wearing a bright white shirt. Obviously they couldn't see me.)

Thankfully 3 minutes later the mental morons working as EMTs come down the street again. Once again, I head out to the middle of the street. This time I pull out my S.S. Maratac AA model. Set it on High. Point the light bezel-first towards the ambulance. And wave my arm back and forth a bit. Apparently like all simple-minded creatures, these guys are attracted to bright light and shiny things. They pull over. Girl ends up in the hospital. But walks home from there less than 2 hours later. Feeling much better. I, on the other hand, was still pissed. Guess I still am, several hours later. 

You'd think EMTs would be expected to perhaps pass a basic I.Q. test. (Apparently not.)

This is one time I wish I hadn't needed to use my light.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Good job, Monocrom. I agree, it's sad that they weren't attentive enough to see you the first time.


----------



## groutboy_1

"Used Fenix p3d to navigate a darkened apartment. Take that National grid....No lights were put on for any extended time.."(RE: ELECTRIC COMPANY- WINTER PRICE GOUGING! Double billing rates till April ! Thanks to our states Dept. of Public utilities [corrupt ] approval to raise them! Talk about monopoly ! Price precious per mo. was avg. $62.00- now $92.00! @[email protected]#%!)


----------



## greatscoot

Had my daughter hold a flashlight on an electrical socket while I rewired a couple of light switches.


----------



## blah9

groutboy_1 said:


> "Used Fenix p3d to navigate a darkened apartment. Take that National grid....No lights were put on for any extended time.."(RE: ELECTRIC COMPANY- WINTER PRICE GOUGING! Double billing rates till April ! Thanks to our states Dept. of Public utilities [corrupt ] approval to raise them! Talk about monopoly ! Price precious per mo. was avg. $62.00- now $92.00! @[email protected]#%!)



This is mostly what I've been using my lights for lately as well. However, my wife counteracts this by leaving all the lights on in her wake haha.


----------



## offtheback

Acebeam K40M.It's total dark-530PM,just pulling into my driveway,see my neighbor mowing the lawn.Huh?Venture across the street and light up his lawn for the 5 minutes he was there."What is that thing?"


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> Good job, Monocrom. I agree, it's sad that they weren't attentive enough to see you the first time.



Thank you. I'm practically the size of a mountain. Yet, apparently I'm invisible without a bright flashlight in my hands. Who knew.


----------



## random0munky

Turned on my JetBeam PA20 to see if I can get the user defined mode to work. Ended up telling myself that I need a better flashlight. Navigated to candlepowerforums.com, registered, and started a new thread in the "Recommend me a new light." =D


----------



## ven

I would have used my p1a today(it was clipped to my pocket on the inside) but somehow lost it in work:thumbsdow hopefully it will turn up! As this was my edc work light................


----------



## xzel87

Checking LAN port number label under the Finance Manager's desk...


----------



## UnderPar

Used my Nitecore P16 to check outside when I heard the dogs barking.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Same as every day - dog park.


----------



## groutboy_1

"Happy Thanksgiving CPF's, and Members! Last night 11:50p, used Tk15s2 during New England Nor'Easter to illuminate parking ...Medium-Heavy sleet at that time...I love dreary Winter time! Lots of tac flashlight use! "


----------



## groutboy_1

My electric -which includes a hot water heater that i pay for would be going----_$$$$$$$$€€$$ !!!!!!"


----------



## xzel87

Last night, was at the in-laws place when the power went out...was moving some stuff so out came the AAA penlight (the cheap MXDL 7119, still haven't received my Tool & T10S:thumbsdow), stuck it in mouth and continued moving stuff (after helping the in laws get their flashlights stashed in their room).

Also used my MT21A in a cup for ceiling bounce light.

Also, I live in an urban area so that incident shed some light (pun not intended) on the actual usefulness of even a measly 20 lumens, which is plenty bright in almost pitch dark conditions.


----------



## blah9

Happy Thanksgiving! I helped my cousin move a couple tables at her place after dinner, and my Fenix PD35vn triple XPL came in handy to see the snowy ground and to see where we were going on her dark porch.


----------



## Monocrom

Hey! Does this count....

Was at my job again, though this time it was FAR less of a serious situation. Found out that a co-worker had some silly pre-conceptions about the light she should get to get the best performance. (Her outlook would have been fine had it been the 1970's.)

To spread a bit of truth, I grabbed the loaner light I keep in my Work/Get Home bag (an Ozark Trail 2AA LED model from Wal-Mart. Cost me only $14.oo) Then grabbed the old 3D cell Mag incandescent model kept in the bottom drawer for emergencies. Closest thing to a light issued at work that I've ever encountered. 

Switched both of them on. (Both have only one setting each.) Let's just say that after a couple of quick beamshots on the wall from both lights, I "enlightened" her about what to look for in a really good light.


----------



## xzel87

was bored last night so took out my nitecore mt21a and tried to see how far the beam can go...basically used Google maps to get an idea of the distance of some building nearby (house is at top of a hill so many targets for testing)...tried a building 500 feet away, and it reached!, though not a very useful light though, and I bet the white coloured wall helped reflect the light.


----------



## radiopej

To break some glass for disposal


----------



## LuxN

Since i have caught the flashlight bug over the past month, I've used a light or two for normal uses. (navigating dark places.. etc) BUT, lately (including this morning) I've used my flashlights over the past week or so for absolutely nothing multiple times also.. Gf has caught me sitting in the living room, all the lights off shining the beams of the 5-6 different flashlights I've bought over the past few weeks on the ceiling/wall.. Am I sick? I think I'm becoming a flash...Flash...Flashaholic!!!!


----------



## jmoyat

Used my Quantum D2 to show my 2 yr old daughter at bedtime how the sun goes to sleep (in high mode, disappearing below the bed) and then turned into moon shot to show the moon rising in the sky.. It helps her understand she has to wait for daylight to wake up!


----------



## kj2

Olight S10-L2. My dad, brother and I where at my dads work (works at a car dealer) to replace the light bulbs on my brother's car. Needed to take off the whole bumper to easy access the headlights. So may screws under the car/bumper, so glad I carry the S10 most of the time.


----------



## ven

Jmayot said:


> Used my Quantum D2 to show my 2 yr old daughter at bedtime how the sun goes to sleep (in high mode, disappearing below the bed) and then turned into moon shot to show the moon rising in the sky.. It helps her understand she has to wait for daylight to wake up!



Love it:thumbsup:

Good luck come summer time waking up at 5am :laughing:


----------



## Poppy

Monocrom said:


> Hey! Does this count....
> 
> Was at my job again, though this time it was FAR less of a serious situation. Found out that a co-worker had some silly pre-conceptions about the light she should get to get the best performance. (Her outlook would have been fine had it been the 1970's.)
> 
> To spread a bit of truth, I grabbed the loaner light I keep in my Work/Get Home bag (an Ozark Trail 2AA LED model from Wal-Mart. Cost me only $14.oo) Then grabbed the old 3D cell Mag incandescent model kept in the bottom drawer for emergencies. Closest thing to a light issued at work that I've ever encountered.
> 
> Switched both of them on. (Both have only one setting each.) Let's just say that after a couple of quick beamshots on the wall from both lights, I "enlightened" her about what to look for in a really good light.



 ... Yes, I'd say that it counts! :thumbsup:

LOL... maybe you'll have a convert there


----------



## idleprocess

Used the keychain fenix L0D to spot a dropped drill bit. Not once, not twice, but thrice (at which point I settled on a tray to hold the bits and the fasteners).


----------



## YAK-28

dropped my glasses between the wall and the booth seat. couldn't get my hand down there, but my pd32ue on a lanyard scooted them out nicely.


----------



## blah9

At my in-laws' house last night I used my Fenix PD35vn triple XPL to navigate the dark hallways at night. Its low is a little bright for nighttime trips to the bathroom, but that's okay.


----------



## Jaegerbomb

Used my Olight M22 to let the dog out in the grass near the house and keep an eye on him on low, then used to find the presents he left for me 

God that's a depressing use


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Look at it this way - it's better to find it with your flashlight than with your feet.


----------



## Jaegerbomb

Haha... that actually got a laugh... 
And @LuxN... I've been caught a few times just playing with my torch too... Torch I said!


----------



## blah9

Haha nice. I just took a look outside and saw a really fat raccoon in the backyard with the TK75vnkt. Lighting it up made it run away very quickly which was nice because it would have startled some other people I was walking with.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

LuxN said:


> Since i have caught the flashlight bug over the past month, I've used a light or two for normal uses. (navigating dark places.. etc) BUT, lately (including this morning) I've used my flashlights over the past week or so for absolutely nothing multiple times also.. Gf has caught me sitting in the living room, all the lights off shining the beams of the 5-6 different flashlights I've bought over the past few weeks on the ceiling/wall.. Am I sick? I think I'm becoming a flash...Flash...Flashaholic!!!!




Nope,this is completely normal behavior.The only cure is to buy more flashlights.

http://www.batteryjunction.com/nitecore-ea41-xml2.html something to start your addiction.

http://www.batteryjunction.com/eneloop-sec-mqn104n-chr-4aa.html 

charger & 4 rechargeable AA batteries.


----------



## LuxN

AMD64Blondie said:


> Nope,this is completely normal behavior.The only cure is to buy more flashlights.
> 
> http://www.batteryjunction.com/nitecore-ea41-xml2.html something to start your addiction.
> 
> http://www.batteryjunction.com/eneloop-sec-mqn104n-chr-4aa.html
> 
> charger & 4 rechargeable AA batteries.



Already have more than enough eneloops but I WILL be ordering one of those E41 nitecore torches. Some serious power from a few AA batteries. All these flashlight deliveries will have me in trouble and sleeping on the couch... Atleast ill be able to see when the lights go off though. Thanks for the links.


----------



## Jaegerbomb

Sounds like you gonna need some remote controlled lights to me...


----------



## Ishango

Used a fauxton yesterday for my daughters Chinese lantern since there was a chinese lantern parade for kids wiyh a fireworks display after. Used my Streamlight Stylus Pro to light the way back to the car after that. The show was on the water and had a good laugh to see the water rescue brigade standing close by being equipped with old incan 3D Maglites. My Stylus easily outperformed those (and had more powerful lights within reach).

Today I grabbed (but didn't use) my Solarforce M6 to check out what was going on with the blue flashing lights further down our street. Turned out to be the fire brigade to put out a chimney fire at one of our neighbours.


----------



## blah9

Went on a little walk today at twilight and brought along the Fenix TK75vnkt. I didn't absolutely need it, but it was fun to test the throw out a bit and spot some deer along the way.  I was really impressed with the throw again and could hit all the trees very far away across a field along the way.


----------



## Poppy

On Tuesday, my wife and I drove to a farmer's market to get some fruit pies for Thanksgiving, brought them home and put them in the refrigerator. On Thursday, we took them for an hour long ride, and after dinner they were laid out, with all the other desserts. My nephew took a nice slice of Apple-Cranberry pie. 

The top layer of crust was raised, as is sometimes seen with apple pies, and I glanced at its contents. SOMETHING didn't look right. I pulled out my little AAA key-chain EDC with its NW emitter, and low and behold, there was bue-green and white MOLD all over the fruit! Needless to say, he was the last to eat any of that pie! Another looked suspicious enough, that no one ate of it either. 

The cheese cake was good though


----------



## hyperloop

Monocrom said:


> Thank you. I'm practically the size of a mountain. Yet, apparently I'm invisible without a bright flashlight in my hands. Who knew.



I think they saw you but refused to acknowledge you *because* you are the size of a mountain which you literally would be if you came to Singapore


----------



## Treeguy

I gave mine away. Temporarily.

My buddy went to the Caribbean for a week, and he's staying in a tent. So I passed him my Quark Pro 1xAA. He was happy to have it.


----------



## ven

Used my T10s last couple of days checking the redler in blending(very long linkage for moving tea) and a north/south belt(takes around 4mins for a full revolution which is marked so know start/finish). Checking for any loose pins/links which there is literally 100s (in the high 100s too). It has a 14500 inside for food so it retains the 0.2lm(no use here) and the medium 20lm is more like the high on AA loops at around 160lm. This mode was perfect without too much reflection back.

I then had a test of my new triple quad around side of house thanks to vinh















Then got a few vn lights for a line up comp pic before




Busy light day..............i like:thumbsup:


----------



## yoyoman

That triple quad is sick. 

Used my McGizmo AA hi cri mule to put together a humidifier. One piece was sticking up and I had to see it and push it into position so the bottom piece would click into position. My son; just turned 18, better looking and smarter than his father; had been working in the dark with no luck. I grabbed my mule and put the humidifier together in 2 minutes. He thanked me and politely asked me to leave his room.


----------



## xzel87

Lumintop Tool (new 3 mode). Used it on low, in my mouth, to have both hands free to reapply bandages on my right hand. Didn't use the ceiling lights as I didn't want to wake up the wife and baby.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD35 on medium the other day when I entered a restroom where the occupancy-sensor refused to turn on the lights.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Tested out my new Nitecore EA41 on a quick walk.

Was quite impressed with it,especially on full Turbo.

(hard to believe you can get 960 lumens out of a light the size of a beer can.. that runs on common AA batteries.)


----------



## radiopej

Playing hide and seek with my girlfriend and my little cousin.


----------



## BennyBoomBox

Used my SR52 to give my dad some extra light last night when he was hangin some Xmas lights.


----------



## revelations0350

On vacation, used it in hotel room and walk back to hotel last night. Thrunite tn12 2014 and ti3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## fuzzymachinist

Used my zebra h52fw to do the normal clean out of my pellet stove, I wish I had a headlamp earlier, it's so useful.
Also used my L10C mule for the fun of it, nichia 219 in a mule is nice.


----------



## UnderPar

Used my QPA to locate the empty AA battery case that I left inside the cabinet. Found it!! :twothumbs


----------



## Mad Flasher

I used my Waypoint, 44910, to run off a bobcat that was prowling my chicken coop last night. He'll be back but his older brother wont be.


----------



## riffraff

Used my new Olight S10R to illuminate some fence-work that needed to to be repaired last night...at about 9:15 PM CST.


----------



## LeafSamurai

Used my ZL Sk600 MkII to help my dad with DIY round the house. The moonlight modes help a lot with low light in some corners of the house.


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD35 on high while we cleaned the fuzz out of the dryer vent cover outside.


----------



## Str8stroke

Mad Flasher said:


> I used my Waypoint, 44910, to run off a bobcat that was prowling my chicken coop last night. He'll be back but his older brother wont be.




Perhaps you should have used your Aimpoint!  

I used my Maratac AA Copper to search the floors in my house looking for a tiny brown Lego part. My daughter got a gift and during assembly, she dropped it. A "Its very important daddy" piece went MIA. Its the size of the top of a battery and brown like the wood floors!! After 15 min we found it in another room. Must have stuck to someones shoe. But the Maratac jumped into action and served Lego Land valiantly.


----------



## Ishango

We went away during the weekend to our extended family. We had plenty of uses for lights. I mainly used my PD30 a few times while walking the dogs at night in a nature reserve (it was full moon, so there was quite some light already), but nonetheless I had to use it to look for one of the dogs. At one moment a moped came towards us and I used the PD30 (pointing to the ground) to show him where we were walking. I used my PALight Survival as a nightlight for my daughter. I also thought my PD30 doesn't really cut it, and decided to go for an upgrade. I've got the PD32UE as well, but since it is a gift from my girlfriend I tend to not take it travelling. So I decided to go for the PD35 2014 version to have a second smaller sized 18650 light.


----------



## Rono8582

Changing new babies diapers with about 20 lumens tail standing as a candle a 4am... Fun times lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## markr6

Rono8582 said:


> Changing new babies diapers with about 20 lumens tail standing as a candle a 4am... Fun times lol.



HAHA I'm about 4 months in and surprised I haven't used a flashlight yet. Didn't even get peed on yet! He usually sleeps thru the night now, so that's a good thing!


----------



## Dorcas Yarger

I used my flashlight looking for my mobile phone inside the car! I've looked everywhere inside the house until I thought it might have fallen in the car. I found it there!!!


----------



## radiopej

Jumping the gun by about 10 days, but I'll be taking 2 Maglites to the premiere of the new Night at the Museum movie. My girlfriend loves it and calls it my Night at the Museum torch. It's a pyjama screening and such, so I figure I'll take them. 

Sad it'll be Maglite, but I'll still have an M10 and D25C too


----------



## novice

Caught some of the northern California storm here in southern Oregon. The power went off late last night/_early_ morning, and was out for about 12 hours. I procured my Fenix Anglelight, and my edc Fenix P2D. I was wondering how many of the people on my block were completely in the dark until the morning, and whether any of them will end up buying "a" flashlight because of the experience.


----------



## Taz80

Went on a beach walk tonight with some lights the dog and wife. I asked my wife if she wanted a light, she said yes so I handed over my SC62w. She was wearing gloves as its a bit chilly, and she said "does this light have a clip or something". When she said that I thought " oh no what if she drops my beautifully tinted SC62w", so I took it back and gave her a more easily replaceable light. Does this make me a bad person?


----------



## thedoc007

Taz80 said:


> Went on a beach walk tonight with some lights the dog and wife. I asked my wife if she wanted a light, she said yes so I handed over my SC62w. She was wearing gloves as its a bit chilly, and she said "does this light have a clip or something". When she said that I thought " oh no what if she drops my beautifully tinted SC62w", so I took it back and gave her a more easily replaceable light. Does this make me a bad person?



Definitely not. But a drop shouldn't bother it anyway...just think of it as building character.

I usually carry a spare light I don't mind losing. Non-flashaholics don't value lights like we do, and usually don't realize how expensive they are to replace.


----------



## radiopej

My housemate's birthday present for me just arrived - shipping delays. He set up a series of clues for a treasure hunt in cards around our suburb. Then gave me a card to start me finding clues. We used my Olight M10 to traipse around collecting them until we came back home to my hidden present - a 5 kg tub of Nutella! Awesome


----------



## Jaegerbomb

The light out in the back patio has blown, so until I get a moment to replace the bulb, my Olight M22 is on call for feeding the dog, tidying up the yard etc. 
Just wish my SF3 had arrived as some flood would be nice... hopefully will come before xmas now


----------



## idleprocess

Walked part of a mountain bike trail this evening to get a feel for it. I had my PD35 mostly on the lower two modes. Buddy had a TK22 - which seemed brighter due to its much more intense hotspot. I would have preferred he also keep it on low since most of the time we just needed to see where we were going and blasting away on high only shut down night vision. Spotted an enormous owl taking flight as we passed under the tree it was perched in. Otherwise was humid and dusty enough that blazing into the distance was kind of futile.


----------



## Ishango

I used my Fenix HL10 this weekend to light up some electronic repairs around the house. Great floody beam and great brightness for detail work. I've also used my LD10 when walking the dogs after dark.


----------



## bkb

Used my S15 Baton with extension tube to work on my wifes car. Dropped a screw into a hard to reach spot (twice) and used the tail magnet to get it out. Have an S15 without the extension at work that I use daily for maintenance work. Gotta love that tail magnet.


----------



## RupertDBear

Used my Nitecore EC20 to light up a glow-in-the-dark chuck-it ball to play with my dog (Tuco) after 6pm (way dark here in Vancouver). Too much fun. I think I will try out the TN32 next.


----------



## UnderPar

Used my defective SC52w in medium mode only to light the path towards my motor bike. Used it early this morning to go to church.


----------



## reppans

RupertDBear said:


> Used my Nitecore EC20 to light up a glow-in-the-dark chuck-it ball to play with my dog (Tuco) after 6pm (way dark here in Vancouver). Too much fun. I think I will try out the TN32 next.



hehe... clicky



UnderPar said:


> Used my defective SC52w in medium mode only to light the path towards my motor bike. Used it early this morning to go to church.



I thought you fixed that thing?


----------



## NTEW

nightwalking, hiking, camping, checking, etc. And the most fun is to play with my pet. once i turn my light on, my cat gets excited to catch the lightspot.


----------



## Ishango

My daughter had a Christmas themed chinese lantern tour around the neighbourhood organized by the school. However we had to cross a busy road, and being the flashaholic I am, I had my Nitecore SRT3 along with my Fenix diffusor with me and used it (red LED) to alert the oncoming traffic allowing us to cross safely a couple of times (a lot of parents said it was a great idea I brought it along). They also had to do a couple of puzzles and depict a few Christmas symbols. I used my SRT3 and my PD35 to help light them so they practically had actual stage lighting along with them


----------



## timbo114

I used my flashlight today to locate the bolts that hold the headlights in my Ram.
Installed my new Philips X-treme Vision 9007s - which a member here brought to my attention.
Thanks Virgil!


----------



## idleprocess

NTEW said:


> nightwalking, hiking, camping, checking, etc. And the most fun is to play with my pet. once i turn my light on, my cat gets excited to catch the lightspot.



Got a furball that does that ... although it's nothing like the laser.


----------



## blah9

I used my Fenix PD35vn triple XPL to illuminate the floor in the lab because my friend dropped a screw in a dark corner and couldn't find it. It sure didn't take long to find then haha. I also got the typical laughing response, but he couldn't argue with the results.


----------



## UnderPar

reppans said:


> I thought you fixed that thing?



Yes, I did sent it to ZL but when they returned it back to me, it was still defective. I had several posts on Zebralight Customer Service thread regarding this....... To cut the story short, they have sent a new replacement for this defective light. And based on the China Post Tracking, it was sent to the airline last December 15. So am still on wait mode. I do expect it to be delivered around 3rd week of January considering all the holidays this month.


----------



## radiopej

Yesterday the light was out in the bathroom at the bar, so I used my Atom AL to illuminate the cubicle.

Then today I head out to post-cruise drinks at the Opera Bar. A prick turned off the light. Used my Atom AL again (it's on a necklace) for me and my Mum out the top to try and let others see.

I love having lights.


----------



## anjari_br

Yesterday used my fenix pd32 in a 40 minutes blackout in my building, to light up the room ... also used a x2000 (18650) in the kitchen and fenix LD01 to go down two flights of stairs in total darkness ... pity that did not last long the blackout.


----------



## UnderPar

Changed the 2xAA body of my Quark QPA back to 1xAA.


----------



## Raven-burg

Used my Thrunite T10S to navigate the dark, 1 mile route back from the pub at 1:30am this morning. After a good drink I put a good wrist lanyard in it so I don't lose it!
Love that light!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ven

Used my olight srminiVN on low(around 400lm ish of flood) to navigate the outside urban jungle in heavy rain. The mission was recycling a deflated minion ............mission complete

Then had a look around on high and turbo(around 3500lm ish),do love the wall of light from this small light


----------



## blah9

Used my Fenix PD35vn triple XPL to get to the car in a dark driveway to retrieve some items.  The flood is great for tasks like that.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

HDS Rotary 250 used to check the washer,then later on the dryer..to make sure I didn't leave any clothes behind.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my Defiant 3-D 1000 lumen light to check the backyard when I noticed the motion detector light triggered for no apparent reason. Apparently it was the wind.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Nitecore EA41 used to light up my bed frame,so my Mom and I could put it back together.

(it slipped apart,causing my bed to lean drunkenly..)


----------



## NonSenCe

1. wandered into bathroom when i waked up so i didnt have to turn on the lights.
2. searched fallen computer mouse-niblet-thumbling stud rubbercover from the floor (found it too) 
3. searched inside cabinet for extension cord.
4. used to light the area as i was hanging xmas lights outside. 
5. searched the xmastree leg/pedestal from garage, woodshed and under the beds and closets until i found it from 1st place i looked it for. 
6. lighted the enginebay as i checked the oil level.
7. lighted the spot i sawed xmastree shorter from. 
8. lighted the freezer as i was searching for meat and icecream.
9. kept the tape stand from rolling away around the table. 
10. looked for cowwebs and such dust and dirt around the house as i cleaned. 
11. tested the differences of spotlight etc of preon1 vs lumintop vs fenix ld02 vs dqg clicky vs thrunite ti3. 
12. lighted the wires as i hooked up the playstation3 to my tv again. 

and then the last one i remember 
13. walked outside and watched the snowflakes fall.

so basically just random normal stuff.


----------



## UnderPar

Attended an early morning mass and brought along my SC62w to light my path while bringing my motorcycle out of the gate.


----------



## Jaegerbomb

Finding some of the kids toy bits that fell under the couch

Lighting the walk home from mass

Getting booze out of the car

The important tasks


----------



## blah9

Lit up the basement to put some empty boxes down there.  Happy Holidays!


----------



## Treeguy

I used mine last night to impress the living **** out of my father-in-law. :thumbsup:

We were at his place for the annual Christmas get together, and my gift to him, of course, was a Rayovac Indestructible 2xAA. (And I brought mine along for a demo.) So he opens his up, has that _"Oh... a flashlight"_ look on his face. But I was ready for him. So I tell him to come outside with me, and from the steps at his front door, I turn on my Indestructible and light up the neighbour's tree with 100 lumens. He thought that was pretty good. Then I launched the light, still on, over the cars on his driveway and it crashed on the road about forty-feet away. Now it's on the of pavement lighting up the road. He had a true _"WTF!" _Look on his face. I go out on the road, and toss the light a good fifteen-feet in the air a few times, still on, it crashes down on the pavement again, it stays on, then I go back to the front door.

He was all freaked out, asking me what specialty equipment store I got the light from and how much it cost. It was now his favorite gift of the night. He was like a five-year old with a new pair off shoes. The wife had never seen him act like that over a Christmas present.

Rayovac Indestructible for the Christmas Win!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD35 on low to read some tiny numbers on a lock.

BTW Treeguy, I enjoyed your story about the Rayovac and your father's reaction. Great job!


----------



## Discman

There isnt much opporunity to use my Fenix flashlight around my area. So I took it out for camping with it.


----------



## UnderPar

I lubed all my Quarks lights today.


----------



## groutboy_1

PhotonWrangler said:


> Used my Defiant 3-D 1000 lumen light to check the backyard when I noticed the motion detector light triggered for no apparent reason. Apparently it was the wind.


"Hey! Happy Holidays! I got one of those for X-mas too!!! Not a bad 3-CREE LED long range light! Also got The 150 lm 52 led array 4-aa led flashlight, and a bunch of H/D tac folders! "


----------



## blah9

My wife heard a noise outside last night so I took the Fenix PD35vn triple XPL out back. It lit up the whole yard and did a great job of helping me look around, and I didn't see anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## ven

Decided on a little winter walk to get out of the house. Change of scenery from being a little house bound with neck and shoulder. So armed with the srminiVN I went for a little walk in the fresh air. Lots of ice about so probably not the best decision with my ailments . Ice was easy to spot reflecting in the flood,still a few near misses!!! :laughing: now some sausage casserole to consume


----------



## dragonhaertt

I used my D25LC2 today to look into the keyhole of the main entrance of our apartment building, someone left half a broken key in there...


----------



## kj2

Used my ZL SC600 MKII on moonlight, to check against what I bumped my toe. Damn that hurt!


----------



## groutboy_1

"Last night used my Coast HP 7 H/D version at approximately 360lms... to walk from my car, down a darkened street to my apt. buliding....Unfortunately, I was almost hassled by our township Law Enforcement again for possessing a high intensity light--(If you can believe it...I believe it was last wintertime as well....) If it happens again, ill file a station compliant with THEIR stations I/A. Officer's ...THERE IS NOTHING ILLEGAL about using a flashlights!!!


----------



## cland72

groutboy_1 said:


> "Last night used my Coast HP 7 H/D version at approximately 360lms... to walk from my car, down a darkened street to my apt. buliding....Unfortunately, I was almost hassled by our township Law Enforcement again for possessing a high intensity light--(If you can believe it...I believe it was last wintertime as well....) If it happens again, ill file a station compliant with THEIR stations I/A. Officer's ...THERE IS NOTHING ILLEGAL about using a flashlights!!!



What do you mean *almost *hassled?


----------



## Roger Sully

My company moved to a new building recently and the parking lot at the new space is practically pitch black. My co-worker said "I hope no one's lurking out here" so I helped her out by lighting up the lot with my Niwalker MM15. The audible gasps from 3 or 4 people that were walking out was priceless!


----------



## groutboy_1

cland72 said:


> What do you mean *almost *hassled?


"Like I said, about a year I was stopped on foot walking from my car within the same area...And a Town PD cruiser spun around after spoting me walking with one of my taclights...The P/O pulled along side of me and began questioning me as a *suspicious person*-that all encompassing little diddy, the slippery slope of interrogation ....P/O was saying that the light was cause for concern....I said, Hello officer...Have a goodnight, and continued to walk away...In my state you DON'T have to have these kind of *conversations* with the PD, unless your being detained....Its best to keep walking..Civil Liberties attorneys in my state warn citizens NEVER OPENLY TALK TO POLICE UNDER THESE KINDS OF CONDITIONS. Way to many civil rights issues, and things that can go wrong....Up to being tantamount to a *Stop and Frisk*...Civil Liberties attorneys warn citizens NEVER Voluntarily give up your civil liberties...Or as some of my relatives who are, or use to be in the *LAW ENFORCEMENT FIELD* say, ** ITS THE FISH WITH THE OPEN MOUTH THAT GETS HOOKED **Whether you were meaning to ,or NOT... My township, like others has a * reputation* for aggressive police actions...regardless of race ,etc...."


----------



## cland72

groutboy_1 said:


> "Like I said, about a year I was stopped on foot walking from my car within the same area...And a Town PD cruiser spun around after spoting me walking with one of my taclights...The P/O pulled along side of me and began questioning me as a *suspicious person*-that all encompassing little diddy, the slippery slope of interrogation ....P/O was saying that the light was cause for concern....I said, Hello officer...Have a goodnight, and continued to walk away...In my state you DON'T have to have these kind of *conversations* with the PD, unless your being detained....Its best to keep walking..Civil Liberties attorneys in my state warn citizens NEVER OPENLY TALK TO POLICE UNDER THESE KINDS OF CONDITIONS. Way to many civil rights issues, and things that can go wrong....Up to being tantamount to a *Stop and Frisk*...Civil Liberties attorneys warn citizens NEVER Voluntarily give up your civil liberties...Or as some of my relatives who are, or use to be in the *LAW ENFORCEMENT FIELD* say, ** ITS THE FISH WITH THE OPEN MOUTH THAT GETS HOOKED **Whether you were meaning to ,or NOT... My township, like others has a * reputation* for aggressive police actions...regardless of race ,etc...."



Understood. You did the right thing by being polite but declining any further conversation/interaction. Sad that its come to the point where you can't go walking down the street without being questioned.


----------



## rpm00

Hunted some walls and floors in the basement with my new Malkoff.


----------



## ven

Used the tm06vn u3 to go hunting for more wrapping paper...........In short for some "pass the parcel" games for the kids to play on new years eve. So i used the tm06vn around the garage on medium ,in the hunt for any wrapping paper that may have been stored/forgot,none to be found........not all lost as enough for a few wraps (and i got to play with my tm06 )


----------



## Quoddy

Used my AA HiCri McGizmo Mule inside my fireplace to install a new set of doors and screen. The wide flood was perfect for everything that I needed to do.




Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Illum

Last couple days have been using my Eagletac Sportac triple XP-G2 to thermally stun mosquitoes. One simply sneak up to one resting on a wall, place the light over them and hit them with "1224" bulb lumens and wait till the frantic whining fades. From there its just a matter of turn off the light, tweezer the mosquito, and drop it onto the nets of the many roommate spiders that built miniature webs around the house. A single 18650 will create about 15-20 self packaged meals for the impoverished spiders, which this year seem to be reproducing nicely. The mosquito goes into heatstroke mode when their body temperature hits a certain point and go limp, but once its cooled back down they seem to get right back up and fly away. Careful though, too much heat and you'll notice a pleasant aroma in the house. A horsefly was once accidentally broiled because I used a ROP specifically made for this purpose with a funnel added to the bezel


----------



## blah9

Used my Armytek Wizard Pro while my wife used her Armytek Tiara Pro to navigate to a campsite and do other camping tasks overnight. We were happy to successfully do some cold weather camping after having to pack it in and go home last time we tried. Now we have warmer sleeping bags and made it (with some shivering still). Also used the Fenix TK75VNKT to spot far off things during the hike in when we heard trees creaking in the wind and other things like that.


----------



## ibild

Terra lux lightstar 80.


----------



## ven

Sounds an awesome adventure blah


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Moonlighted my way to the head (Ti3).


----------



## Jor

I use it weekly for quarry walking and exploring of limestone quarrys and abandoned buildings and stuff!!! Most of the time i walk with my fenix tk35ue of my tk15 s2!


----------



## Cerealand

Tailstanding a 9p to light up the room.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Groutboy_1, I removed your overzealous political post. Keep to the topic of this thread, and do not expound your political assertions in a post.

Bill


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Went looking for "Boo" in the yard tonight


----------



## Jaegerbomb

Trying to demonstrate to a friend the uses of a torch to no avail


----------



## ven

Jaegerbomb said:


> Trying to demonstrate to a friend the uses of a torch to no avail




Lock the friend in a dark room with the light bulb removed..............soon learn then :laughing:


----------



## Mr. Nobody

ven said:


> Lock the friend in a dark room with the light bulb removed..............soon learn then :laughing:



+1


----------



## Tmack

Next time friend asks to see a flashlight. Swiftly flip him the bird.


----------



## radioactive_man

Wasn't really today, but I haven't had the time to post this gem:

On Jan 1st at around 2PM I heard someone walk up my front stair (we live in a 1st floor apartment, and the stairs only lead to our apartment). I had already gone to bed, but I grabbed my TK41 and went to investigate. A couple of drunk teens stood at my door and shouted "Happy New Year" (I could see them through a small window in the door). I assume they had the wrong address or something. I had all the lights off in the apartment, so they couldn't see me approaching the door. My TK41 is always set to Turbo, so I pressed the power switch and after about 0.5 seconds of direct photonic eyeball therapy they decided to be somewhere else, and they weren't slow about it.


----------



## ven

Nipped out just to close the gates at the end of the drive,naturally i used the x40vn TQ as i like overkill. Had a little play around,down the street and quite astonishing how much distance it has for a purely flood orientated light. Easily light up 100ft+ away across the road and small field ,everything up to it as well(not advised Remco:nana.Just love the colour rendition of the xpls and the sheer wall of light. Had to get a couple of items out of the car boot(trunk)whilst out, so dialled the power down on the control ring ,then back up once retrieved the drill. Easy to use one handed with the ring:thumbsup:

Couple of quick pics with the iphoney once back in ...........whilst i had it out(not of the drill:nana: )







Then what other jobs required doing at night in the pitch black..........so i took the tm06vn this time for a little blast,moving a load of stuff to the recycle bins(doing a groutboy) . Again overkill, used 2nd to lowest mode to negotiate the concrete jungle down the side of the house. After using the m20 nichia 219 the other night,i wanted some kick a55 output. Had a good scan about around the side and back...........no reason apart from having a little flashlight fun. It really is an amazing little light for the size/output ratio,just love the u3 tint too(yes like the cooler side).





As they are out for a little use,little group pic of the terrible 2










As my 8yr old is up watching icarly,she is :shrug::huh::help: wondering :thinking: why her dad is taking pics of "torches" ................:sleepy:bed time i say :laughing:
Dad is a flashaholic


----------



## Erik1213

I guess I was trying to break pavement with my EDC Zebralight SC62d because I dropped it on the ground enough to make it seem like I was trying to destroy something!

I have never dropped this light and, today, I dropped it three times. I don't know what's wrong with me


----------



## kj2

Olight SR Mini. Was walkig the dog on a dead-end road through the forest. Almost forgotten how bright the Mini was. Instant daylight with a press of the button


----------



## UnderPar

I used my EagleTac D25A Clicky and FourSevens QT2L-X to explain the difference between forward and reverse clicky switches to a friend who just got into flashlights. Also discussed about how to change modes on both.


----------



## seb13

I used my Armytek predator to check what was this strange light in neighbour's garden.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Streamlight stinger XT HP to see what all the commotion was in the allyway behind my house.


----------



## arcticscythe

Fenix PD35 on eco mode to light an ethernet jack behind the desk. 

That and since its new I've been playing with it, I know don't play with it or you'll go blind...


----------



## kj2

Fenix TK75 to light-up an entire soccer field, so I could keep an eye on the dog


----------



## funzel

Peli 1910 2nd gen on low while looking for a SIMcard. found it!


----------



## Bedlam

D25a Ti to mess around with when my girlfriend and her friend dragged me department store shopping, and then to light up the hotel elevator so we could see the buttons.


----------



## mellowhead

Yesterday I used my Sunwayman V10R and a soccer ball to give my 3 year old daughter a bedtime lesson on how the moon phases work, and where "the rest of the moon is" when part of it is dark. What a fun science experiment!


----------



## UnderPar

Used my Olight O'Pen to light the path going to the area where I parked my car. Don't know what happened to the street light coz its not lighted.


----------



## wle

looking for '2 year molars' at back of kid's mouth - or trying to - wle


----------



## NotSoBrightBob

Just got in my EA41 so took it out to the back 40 to turn the heat lights on for the pump. Expecting freezing last night.


----------



## ven

Well been edc-ing my roche f8 in work for a few days now,so used a bit so far,today inspecting hymo lift hydraulic leaks . It is a nicely made ,solid light for the money and surprised by a few comments " as that got strobe,wow" ...........dont know why :laughing: " thats nicely made how much was that?" and comments on brightness too(i need to take a vn light in work again :laughing: )

Classic last night,the misses said " my key light is rubbish,when am i getting a nitecore thingie" meaning tube!. I said why,whats up with your light (i3eos),good little light...........I asked her to show me and basically she has just twisted it once which the light starts in low mode. Now i did of course show her a while back how to work it,simple 3 mode twisty,low/med/high etc............ But forgot,so when i twisted it again it was quite a bit brighter,admittedly the high was not much different though. Swapped the cell for a fresh AAA and she was amazed as she has jumped from 2lm to around 70lm :laughing: . She said she had been struggling for a few month now at night locking up studio,trying to locate key hole etc with it being so dim..........

:shrug:


----------



## Poppy

ven said:


> Classic last night,the misses said " my key light is rubbish,when am i getting a nitecore thingie" meaning tube!. I said why,whats up with your light (i3eos),good little light...........I asked her to show me and basically she has just twisted it once which the light starts in low mode. Now i did of course show her a while back how to work it,simple 3 mode twisty,low/med/high etc............ But forgot,so when i twisted it again it was quite a bit brighter,admittedly the high was not much different though. *Swapped the cell for a fresh AAA and she was amazed as she has jumped from 2lm to around 70lm :laughing:* . She said she had been struggling for a few month now at night locking up studio,trying to locate key hole etc with it being so dim..........
> 
> :shrug:



Hero for a day! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenocryst

inspecting my bus before i started today with a Fenix UC35


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD35 on low to trace some telephone wiring and look for shorts.


----------



## ven

:ironic: ironically i used my Hobi to "try" and find a small split ring that decided to depart it whilst attempted fitting...............It went with a ping and across the room somewhere,never to be found aga..........tonight anyway :laughing:

So found a slightly bigger split ring and smaller clasp


----------



## LedTed

This might be a first,

Long story short, I had to use my NiteCore SRT7 as a heater to thaw the frozen windscreen fluid in my car. Then I used the flashlight as an actual light; to help me add a little bit of IPA to my watered down windscreen fluid - so it wouldn’t refreeze.


----------



## iShaman

Velcroed my *Surefire EB2* to my new pellet gun last night and popped a couple of tree rats out of my guava tree. I just found out why the bait stations I set for them haven't been working. Seems the rats in San Diego County have joined MENSA and have learned that eating vitamin K rich avocados serves as a antidote to strychnine-based poisons so I've essentially been helping to breed super-rats here. I figured I needed to get them out of the food chain stat. My neighbors must think I'm mental skulking around in the middle of the night with an air rifle and a tactical light looking like a survivalist. I don't care. I hate these damn tree rats with a passion.


----------



## 1DaveN

I used my UST Moonforce keychain light to search my car for flashlight and batteries, so I could bring everything in the house to make sure it's all working and that the batteries were fresh (they are now). 

By the way, that Moonforce was only $6 for a tiny 20-lumen (supposedly) light that I barely notice on my keychain. I bring a better light when I expect to need one, but that little thing has helped me out twice and I've only had it a week.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD35 on high to charge up some GITD material in a store to check the brightness of the afterglow. The salesman seemed impressed by the output of the light.


----------



## cland72

iShaman said:


> Velcroed my *Surefire EB2* to my new pellet gun last night and popped a couple of tree rats out of my guava tree. I just found out why the bait stations I set for them haven't been working. Seems the rats in San Diego County have joined MENSA and have learned that eating vitamin K rich avocados serves as a antidote to strychnine-based poisons so I've essentially been helping to breed super-rats here. I figured I needed to get them out of the food chain stat. My neighbors must think I'm mental skulking around in the middle of the night with an air rifle and a tactical light looking like a survivalist. I don't care. I hate these damn tree rats with a passion.



This is awesome



Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## blah9

Went on another sunset hike today with a few friends in the snow. The high was 21 F so we brought some warm cider along as well as plenty of lights for the hike back. Used the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm and the Fenix TK45 as our main navigation lights. The Fenix PD35vn triple XPL was used a bit, the Fenix LD01 was my last-ditch backup (unused), and the Fenix TK75vnkt was my stunner light for showing off and for fun. One guy brought along his Fenix E21 as well but didn't bother using it. Basically we all had a good time hiking and playing with my lights and went out to eat afterward. It was a really fun day.


----------



## Sherman01

I used my Nitecore SRT6 to dodge the cow patties while checking the water trough.


----------



## cappa

I use my Wizard pro warm for return at home in the dark woods after see sunset at 1800mt


----------



## NotSoBrightBob

Used my Fenix LD60 to look down the tube of my Peak Eiger to see if I could figure out a battery rattle. Forgot the UI and blasted it on turbo. Little overkill. I'm an idiot.


----------



## lightknoob

niteye msa10

today mostly played with the light flashing at the walls and what not but i did use it in the evening to take the dog out for a quick walk.


----------



## revelations0350

Olight s20r while hooking up speaker system to the living room tv. Love this light!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## UnderPar

Used my ET D25A to check the date code of one of our products in our warehouse. It was past 7 am when I did my rounds but the area where I checked the date code was not well lighted and my D25A assisted me.


----------



## C.M.S

Using my new Steamlight Stinger LED HL for auto shop use , I've seen a handful of these that looked like a pissed off gorilla threw these lights around in a concrete room and still works like a champ . So I figured "what the hell" I'll give this slightly overpriced light a try ..


----------



## arekm

Used Lumintop Tool AAA XP-G R5 as a tiny crowbar to turn the key in old lock. Both key and flashlight are still fine


----------



## Chay

Two days ago, I used my PD35 for some night hiking in my local trail. Today I used my Thrunite Neutron 2C V2 to check under my bed and found some of my missing tools :laughing:


----------



## blah9

Used my PD35vn triple XPL to check out the new brush guard on my brother's Jeep. It looks awesome, and he got a great deal!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Nitecore EA41 on turbo to light up the heavy rain falling outside my 8th-floor apartment window.

(I'll try to find some more exciting things to do with my lights tonight...)


----------



## RobertM

iShaman said:


> Velcroed my *Surefire EB2* to my new pellet gun last night and popped a couple of tree rats out of my guava tree. I just found out why the bait stations I set for them haven't been working. Seems the rats in San Diego County have joined MENSA and have learned that eating vitamin K rich avocados serves as a antidote to strychnine-based poisons so I've essentially been helping to breed super-rats here. I figured I needed to get them out of the food chain stat. My neighbors must think I'm mental skulking around in the middle of the night with an air rifle and a tactical light looking like a survivalist. I don't care. I hate these damn tree rats with a passion.



:laughing:
That is awesome!


----------



## Taz80

I was at my wife's friends house to take the dogs for a hike and my wife's friend was telling us about her new dog walking light. So I, of course, had to see it. When she brought it out my wife immediately said "John won't consider that a flashlight". It was a cheap flashlight/lantern combo, so I guess you'd have to label it a flashlight.:shrug: So I brought out my EDC, a SC62w, and showed her what a real flashlight could do. I got mugged:sick2:, fortunately my dog saved me and I was able to escape with my light.


----------



## inetdog

iShaman said:


> Velcroed my *Surefire EB2* to my new pellet gun last night and popped a couple of tree rats out of my guava tree. I just found out why the bait stations I set for them haven't been working. Seems the rats in San Diego County have joined MENSA and have learned that eating vitamin K rich avocados serves as a antidote to strychnine-based poisons so I've essentially been helping to breed super-rats here. I figured I needed to get them out of the food chain stat. My neighbors must think I'm mental skulking around in the middle of the night with an air rifle and a tactical light looking like a survivalist. I don't care. I hate these damn tree rats with a passion.


Vitamin K is an antidote to warfarin based (anticoagulant) poisons, not strychnine based poisons. 
The reason for using anticoagulant poisons is that the delayed reaction keeps the vermin from recognizing what poisoned them.


----------



## Chay

AMD64Blondie said:


> Nitecore EA41 on turbo to light up the heavy rain falling outside my 8th-floor apartment window.
> 
> (I'll try to find some more exciting things to do with my lights tonight...)



I thought I was the only one that does this :laughing: Although I stopped shortly just in case someone might think that I'm signalling for help!


----------



## turkeylord

Spent the last few days camping in the Boundary Waters Canoe Area Wilderness. 








Primarily used my H600w MkII around camp, and my EagleTac G25C2vn while digging out the quinzhees (snow caves). Brought spares of course, an XML Solarforce L2M and Zebra H60w, but didn't need them. Definitely didn't need the 4 extra 18650s I brought either, still plenty of capacity left in the H600w's cell:






2928mAh capacity as tested when new, still 1864mAh left in the cell after the trip (@1A discharge to 3V).


----------



## NotSoBrightBob

Converting the homestead to LED lighting so next room was the breakfast area. Popped in three 60 watt equivalent LEDs last night and didn't think any more about it until I arose this morning at my usual 5:30 am. Flipped on the kitchen light and BAM! I thought I was in a tanning booth. Way too early for that many lumens so I found my TN32 dialed it down to low and ceiling bounced it to have my breakfast and make the day's lunch. Perfect!


----------



## mellowhead

NotSoBrightBob said:


> Converting the homestead to LED lighting so next room was the breakfast area. Popped in three 60 watt equivalent LEDs last night and didn't think any more about it until I arose this morning at my usual 5:30 am. Flipped on the kitchen light and BAM! I thought I was in a tanning booth. Way too early for that many lumens so I found my TN32 dialed it down to low and ceiling bounced it to have my breakfast and make the day's lunch. Perfect!



I changed most of my house bulbs out to LED ones, and same thing - WAY brighter. Too bright at night time. So I put dimmer switches in place of the regular switches on lights that I might turn on from pitch darkness (bathroom, kitchen, etc.) Problem solved! Not all LED bulbs are dimmer compatible though, so you need to check that beforehand.


----------



## anjari_br

Fenix pd20 e PD32 used in a 30-minute power outage when i was in the house of my in-laws. So just the energy down, they wanted to light candles ... was when I picked up my EDC Fenix PD20 in my belt holster and lit the room. My father in laws was impressed with the lighting power of such a small flashlight. Then sought my fenix pd32 to use as main light.
I have all my readiness lanterns, as the risk of a bleckout here in my country grows every day....:candle:


----------



## david57strat

Let me preface this by saying, I don't own a headlamp - yet.

Last night (not today..yeah, yeah), I was changing a bunch of watch batteries, and my little halogen Tensor lamp wasn't doing the trick (those batteries are super tiny :| ); so I decided to ceiling bounce a ThruNite TN30 (just to the left of my laptop - on top of which was a micro fiber lens cloth covering it, so I could do my work lol), and I lamp-bounced a Fenix TK-41 (off to the right of the laptop) from underneath the "lens" ( ? ) of the lamp, pivoting it towards the laptop.

I also taped a piece of white paper on the wall/DVD shelving by the wall (probably about two feet above the TN30), giving the paper a curve that would help better reflect the TN30 beam, and spread the reflected light around a little better than the ceiling, alone. It really helped. My working area was super-well-lit, and I was home-free



.

I used the small blade of a Victornox Spartan to pry off the covers on all of the watches.

I wish I had taken a picture lol. I suppose I could take one now, but the cool factor won't be there, being that we still have full daylight.

It was pretty funny-looking, but it worked beautifully!

Flashaholics generally find all sorts of ways to make use their flashlights for all sorts of lighting purposes. I'm always greatly amused by some of the responses I read here


----------



## NotSoBrightBob

Got drafted to run my elderly mother in law home the other night. Not planned so grabbed my wallet and keys but NOT my normal EDC. You probably know where this is going.

Got to her house, street light was out and she uses a walker. Reached for my EDC light to light the way....Cursed, no light!
Got her inside and dog had to go ut. Let dog out and went back out in the few minutes to find the dog. Reached for my EDC light.....Cursed louder, no light!

In other words what COULD I have done with my light


----------



## otis311

I really dislike the feeling I get when I reach to my left pocket and there is nothing there. It's even worse if I can't remember if I had even put in in my pocket that morning. At that point I get the even worse feeling of losing a light.


----------



## ForrestChump

HDS 325, Nightlight @ 12 lumens.... all night..... Can't sleep.


----------



## cland72

Went on a hunting trip this weekend and used my Surefires: L1 Digital Lumamax, C2-HA with Malkoff M61L 219A, and my Surefire Minimus Vision.

*L1*: kept it hanging around my neck on a lanyard the entire time. When I was around camp, it had the F04 diffuser on it. When I headed out to the stand, it had the F05 red filter on it.
*C2*: the 5 hour regulated runtime and high CRI output were used when I shot a feral hog and had to track the blood trail. The floody nature of this drop in was excellent, allowing me to see everything in my peripheral.
*Minimus*: while the others had red mode engaged on their headlamps as we were stalking, I was able to navigate (and be just as stealthy) on the lowest setting without using a red filter. Plus, they had to click through the modes to get what they wanted, where mine was simple on/off operation (not to mention infinitely variable brightness control).

Lights other guys brought included: 
some crappy "circle beam" throwing 3xAAA light that output approx 5 lumens
two headlamps that had white LED spot, white LED flood, red LED flood modes
one headlamp that had white LED, white incan, red LED modes
Streamlight Polytac LED
Streamlight Polytac HP LED (note: this light was flickering during use, we never found out why)
Surefire 6PX tactical (I gifted this light to a friend several months ago)

What's funny is the C2/Malkoff combo probably cost as much as all the other hunters lights combined (not counting the 6PX), let alone my Minimus or L1. I didn't care - I knew my lights would work, no matter what.


----------



## Bulb-boi

I turned on my Coast HP14 (629 lumens) in a dark hallway for no other reason than to admire the beam. (Also, being brand new to this forum i have to get my minimum three (3) posts in before I can search the threads and modify my profile...)


----------



## kj2

Olight SR52vn and Olight M2X-UT to compare and walk the dog, at the same time. Both lights are quite similar, but the SR52vn has some more intensity. M2X-UT wins in size though


----------



## ZeusC6

Wish I did! Mines broken!


----------



## Olalima

I used my HDS to light underneath our bed will fishing the controls and cords of our new heated mattress pad up to the head of the bed.


----------



## RCM

Used my coast HP5 to find an oil leak on my moms car turns out the oil filter wasn't tightened down enough and loosened itself overtime


----------



## H.J.M.

Everyday I use my thrunite Ti v4, if I can use it instead of the lights, I do. In my own home of course. I think it is cheaper than using the actual 120v 13watt, fluorescents. Or the 4' tubes... 
My son (2 yrs old) finds the Preon p2 entertaining (with supervision) it makes him stop crying on many occasions. Helps when I turn off the lights too.. He really likes the clickey... And loves lights... I might get him (me) a red led aaa something... 

HJM


----------



## mrmacc

Tipical day starts with using my light to get dressed as not to wake up my girl with room light. I use streamlite key ring light to get across parking lot at work or in porta john. I use pd35 or olight m18 for taking dogs out or just getting around the house. I also use fenix e12 for reading menus. I use fenix pd22ue in my car. All lights get used every day. Not to leave out a princeton tec headlight at work. 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ChibiM

Not yet, but I will be using my SWM V11R as my bedside light very soon.... Can`t think of any more useful bedside light! You can feel in what output it will turn on, and the lowest mode will not disturb any in the house. 
Use it ever night.. 
1. To see where my clothes are
2. To "recharge" my GITD alarm clock
3. See whether my son is using his blanket (he doesnt like blankets, but catches a cold fast if he doesnt use one)


----------



## injin000

beamed my e1e up my nostrils to pick out nose hairs. :naughty:


----------



## ChibiM

injin000 said:


> beamed my e1e up my nostrils to pick out nose hairs. :naughty:



hahaha! never thought about doing that! I guess Im missing out on something


----------



## Mr. Nobody

injin000 said:


> beamed my e1e up my nostrils to pick out nose hairs. :naughty:



Lol for us big noses, the e12 works great for this too


----------



## Billm67

Today was not a typical day....used my mini mag light led to go up in the attic to move wiring from two ceiling mounted junction boxes and to move it to the wall in the bathroom.


----------



## kj2

ArmyTek Wizard Pro warm and Fenix TK35UE, to walk the dog. The warm tint gave me better view with all the white snow


----------



## blah9

Used my Nitecore TM06vn on a dark walk back from watching the sunset at an overlook.  It was a fun night to go for a hike.


----------



## Taz80

I prefer a hi CRI light for nose hair duty LOL. Used my LD60 with a diffuser to light up the back yard while my dog and his buddy romped around in the snow.


----------



## LedTed

I helped one of my Engineers to switch back the CAT5 cable to the only working port in the lab in which I was conducting an IQ / OQ. I used my NC D11.2 to provide light under the associated table. As the connectors in the wall plate would push out before the CAT5 cable could seat, I got to use my SAK as well. It was a good day. I expect a repeat in a day or two when IT responds to the ticket I opened on the above event.


----------



## kj2

Olight R20 to walk the dog and check some buildings. Walking with the lowest mode is enough, 80% of the time.


----------



## Phlogiston

I used a pair of Sunwayman V20As whilst fixing my mother's bathroom heater. One on a Fenix deluxe headband with a Nitecore 23mm diffuser - it lives permanently in my toolbox with that setup - and one handheld for extra light at awkward angles. 

It was after sunset, below zero outside and the heater was not optional. If I hadn't had my lights, the job would have had to wait overnight until I could work in daylight, because the house power had to be switched off so I could open the hard-wired heater and work on it safely.

My mother spent the time reading the paper using a generic 24 LED work light, complete with 3xAA alkalines - it won't even work on Eneloops. I've offered her better lights, but she likes it and she's keeping it 

Oh, well - at least I can give her the freebie alkalines I get and let her use them up, instead of letting them go to waste...


----------



## ryukin2000

Dog sitting inlaws 3 dogs in addition to my own. I have a very small backyard. Gets dark around 6 pm and I get home from work late. Used the SC62W to hunt and pick up all the doo doo. Daily choir or else I will have landfill.


----------



## wjv

Wife was heading down to Corvallis OR with my daughter and a couple other girls for a volleyball tournament. So of course at 8:30 the night before she goes out to the to start cleaning the interior, using the front dome light. So I gave her my Spark SG5 to use. Then she tells me that she thinks a couple of her tires are low, and she needs windshield washer fluid. So i grabbed my Fenix LD22 and went out to the barn to get windshield washer fluid and teh air pump. Then used the LD22 to do all the work and also to check the oil level.


----------



## Roanqoan

I'm in the music business and my environment is frequently dark. Dealing with cables and other gear on dark stages, loading in and out in the middle of the night, navigating my way through wherever we end up sleeping out on the road... 

My band mates point their cell phones out in front of them awkwardly for a bit of light. They claim it works fine, yet I am constantly asked if I'll lend my light to them!!

Anyway, we found ourselves camping out in the middle of nowhere after a festival. Had my Ti aeon mk 2 with me and this time all the cell phones were dead. I enjoyed my beer and held the light while everyone else set up the tent! 😉😄


----------



## blah9

Cool story! I was back to doing the dishes with my Armytek Wizard Pro Warm today because it is just fun to change things up once in a while haha.


----------



## kj2

Took out my 'old' TK41. Have it almost four years now, and it still rocks IMO  Lower modes are enough to walk around outside, and kick it to high or turbo and it throws well enough.


----------



## kj2

And used my Fenix LD02 today, when I was cleaning my pc. Dust everywhere, but it can't hide from the LD02


----------



## Raven-burg

Went to survey a huge hydrostatic steriliser at a pet food factory while it was on a shutdown. There were crews of welders/fitters everywhere working on this piece of kit as shutdowns are only for a few days at most. Up in the top penthouse area it's pretty dark and one guy saw me using my Fenix PD35 and was BLOWN away! He borrowed it to look down a 20 metre shaft to check a chain. Him and his buddy went straight on the internet and purchased one! Most of the guys on the site all had really bad, cheap lights and they spend most of their days in places like this!!! The best light I saw was an LEDLenser headlight.
Another couple of Flashaholics were born!



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Stream

Awesome story, Raven-burg. I guess given his line of work he can actually appreciate a quality light, and how it makes his job easier.


----------



## kj2

Used my Fenix TK41 to clear a roadkill. That road doesn't have any streetlights, so it was a dangerous situation for cyclists and motorcycles. Had plenty of light in medium mode, and could alert upcoming cars.


----------



## Raven-burg

Stream said:


> Awesome story, Raven-burg. I guess given his line of work he can actually appreciate a quality light, and how it makes his job easier.



Thanks. 
I'm office based normally so it's a real treat to get out and use my lights. 
You just can't believe that these guys, who spend their entire days in poorly lit places, don't have anything but those 5mm multi LED lights.
Today I taped my Sunwayman D20Avn to the top of my sons Nerf rifle. Looked pretty cool and we had an epic battle!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Power went out temporarily at work-it was out when I got there.(I work at Portland State University in the mail room.)


I just reached in my pocket,pulled out my HDS Rotary 250..and used that to find my Black Diamond Storm headlight in my backpack.


Strapped on my headlight,flicked it on,and continued sorting mail like nothing had happened.

Felt really good to be prepared.


----------



## aginthelaw

as usual, my neighbors kid left the door unlocked and ajar, so when the wind started whipping up, it set off the alarm. the first door i checked was the garage door which i found unlocked and up slightly. i opened it and went in. the interior door that leads to the house was slightly ajar, and i grabbed the door knob and it opened. i hollered inside, but heard nothing. i called my neighbor at work and asked her if she saw anything on her remote cameras. she said no, so i went to check the house and now the interior door is closed and locked! now i'm thinking there is someone inside. an officer on a traffic post up the street responded to the house for the alarm and i told him what happened and now we've surrounded the house. i went to the kids school and picked up his house keys and let him know he left the door open again and to come to my house after school to pick up the keys.

i went back to the neighbors house, and let the police in. of course one officer is a rookie, another is the desk sgt who was on his way to lunch, and the other is the traffic cop who didn't need a light. theyre all asking each other for a flashlight so i hand the desk sgt my cigvn which was just handed to me by the postman. he looks at me like i'm nuts, wondering how he's going to do a premise check with a penlight. he turns it on and all the other cops are scrambling for the light. they were more than impressed, asking for details while i gently reminded them of the bad guys that are looting the house.

they found the window open in the kid's bedroom which is what blew the door shut on me, and no sign of burglary. 3 of the cops then came to my house for a tour of the shelf queens.


----------



## jjp888

Frying a mosquito by my flashlight highest setting(around 1000 lumens).........hey just kidding Although I have done it plenty of times.

hmmm... today what I did....yes I used it to check the oil levels in my pressure washer.Iam a simple guy and not much actions goes around me.I love repairing things especially house hold equipment( never electronis it's kind of ureal to me) and during repairs I use my small edc to peep around hard to see areas and looking for lost screws on the floor.


----------



## UnderPar

Charged the batteries of my SC600 MkII L2, Olight M2X-UT, FourSevens MMU-X3 and Supbeam L25A after using it last night in our overnight camp.


----------



## blah9

Last night I used my Armytek Wizard Pro Warm while shoveling snow. It seemed like we got about a foot of snow which was unexpected! I didn't really need to see better, but I figured it would make me a lot more visible to cars driving around.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

For those who are familiar with the Raspberry Pi computer, the new version 2 contains a chip that is not encapsulated - it is a chunk of bare silicon - so it's sensitive to bright light. Some have been able to crash the computer with a camera strobe, so I tried it with my PD35 on various modes. I was unable to crash it.


----------



## Stream

PhotonWrangler said:


> For those who are familiar with the Raspberry Pi computer, the new version 2 contains a chip that is not encapsulated - it is a chunk of bare silicon - so it's sensitive to bright light. Some have been able to crash the computer with a camera strobe, so I tried it with my PD35 on various modes. I was unable to crash it.



The things we do in the name of science!


----------



## Berneck1

To find all the cheerios my 4-year old twins dumped behind the sofa......


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Bullzeyebill

LOL. I use one of my lights, usually an HDS, or Malkoff, daily, acutally every hour or more looking for stuff my grand kids have dropped, including food, broken plates, glasses, also looking for the remotes, that disappear every hour or so, etc. Got to be honest here, I use a flighlight maybe 100 times a day. Just me, a flashaholic who would rather leave the house light off, and use a flashlight; what fun. 

Bill


----------



## Monocrom

Used my S.S. Maratac AA model to check out the Terrace at the dorms where I work. It's the designated smoking area. Been closed for several weeks due to the camera being down. Camera came back up, but the Resident Directors wanted it kept locked since garbage bags full of ice from the snowfalls were tossed in there. Turns out that yesterday, one of the guards unlocked it. And didn't bother to tell us on the nightshift. 

So, any of the horribly addicted smokers could have gone back there and frozen over in the 5 degree (not a typo) weather with gusting winds. Instead of smoking directly outside where we could immediately reach them if things got bad real quick! 

Finding the Terrace door unlocked, I searched using my light to make sure no one was frozen underneath one of the benches. I couldn't turn on the lights because there is no switch. Only a special vampire-teeth key that switches the lights on and off. Just easier and faster to use my light. Thankfully, no nearly frozen to death residents.

The incident was just so boneheaded because although the morning shift is supposed to unlock the doors, 2nd shift is supposed to switch the lights on. 3rd shift locks the door and switches the light off. Someone screwed up royally and didn't bother to brief anyone along the way that the door was unlocked. Brilliant! 

Not sure what the Hell's going on, but over the course of the last 2-3 weeks the same reliable set of co-workers I've been dealing with over the last 9 months.... Has turned into a bunch of utter morons who now excel at doing stupid $#@% that not even the most stoned residents would pull. And I'm not being sarcastic. I've met those residents. All they do is get stoned and simply relax or go out late at night for snacks. They've given me zero aggravation in the last 2-3 weeks. Can't say that about my co-workers.


----------



## dc38

Too cold to light up in any sense...kinda like alkalines or nimh.


----------



## idleprocess

Friend of mine calls on short notice with a problem with their vehicle _(old BMW 328 trunk won't latch: my level of appreciation for German automotive engineering supremacy just ratcheted down)_, so I grab a few tools and take off. Flashlight in the truck fails to light (thanks, Ray-O-Vac alkalines) so I'm down to EDC's. I complete the entire job with the Nitecore Tube: I assess the geometry, tweak the trunk latch _and_ cut some cardboard spacers for the stupid light switch on the trunk itself that now won't switch off. Tube was plenty of light for the job.

Only after the job is complete and I'm putting away my tools do I find that I have my Fenix BC30 in the truck from when I last transported the bike, which _might_ have put out a few more lumens.


----------



## cland72

idleprocess said:


> Friend of mine calls on short notice with a problem with their vehicle _(old BMW 328 trunk won't latch: my level of appreciation for German automotive engineering supremacy just ratcheted down)_, so I grab a few tools and take off. Flashlight in the truck fails to light (thanks, Ray-O-Vac alkalines) so I'm down to EDC's. I complete the entire job with the Nitecore Tube: I assess the geometry, tweak the trunk latch _and_ cut some cardboard spacers for the stupid light switch on the trunk itself that now won't switch off. Tube was plenty of light for the job.
> 
> *Only after the job is complete and I'm putting away my tools do I find that I have my Fenix BC30 in the truck from when I last transported the bike, which might have put out a few more lumens*.



"a few more" LOL


----------



## dss_777

Used the 10 lumen Arc AAA to find and diagnose the problem with a broken 100W halogen pendant light in the house. 

Oh, the irony.


----------



## Durfol

Dug 
out my Sunwayman d40a to look for broken glass on the kitchen floor after a glass teapot fell from a cupboard.


----------



## Phlogiston

Didn't use my lights today... _erk_ :sick2: ...what am I saying?!? 

Excuse me a moment. 

Right, I've just flashed a Sipik clone around the room, sanity restored. 

Now to the story. 

I upgraded my E05 to an LD02 a couple of months ago and gave the E05 to a woman I know. She's been carrying it around on her keyring ever since. That's a good thing, because she got caught in a windowless stockroom during a power cut. Pulled it out, fired it up and guess what? None of the guys with her had a light. 

:fail: 

This New Man "showing your vulnerable side" nonsense has gone too far!


----------



## sgt253

Used a TerraLux 80 held between my teeth to clean behind my refrigerator. Mouse droppings cleaned and trap set. Bite ring comes in handy.


----------



## Ishango

Went to the cinema with my daughter. We were a bit late so the lights were already out. I used my E05 2014 on low to find our seats and a few times for finding something.


----------



## blah9

I helped the in-laws move a bunch of boxes all day and used the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm to see in the back of the truck after it got dark.


----------



## djburkes

I used my Javelot to look out in a few fields for deer.


----------



## kj2

Fenix TK41 and Olight R20, to walk the dog in the forest. Was quite windy outside, so some trees made a noise you normally don't like when you're underneath them 
Glad my lights could help out.


----------



## radiopej

I tied my Atom AL to some string and put it down a shower drain to recover something I dropped with the magnet. Didn't really work.


----------



## ven

At first i used my DQG hobi to plumb stepper motor boost pipe through the grommet in the fire wall,did the job just fine but forgot to turn it off...........only 10 mins later i realised it was still on (on my keys). No issue,cell showed 3.86v so topped off later........

Got my glove box light out,the convoy m2 which imo is a great light. I do need a decent head lamp as at times i had to hold in my teeth..........not good!
Rested my convoy m2 with 4c tint on side of inter cooler whilst sorting out boost pipe. I used light on low for less reflection back,gauge plumbed into wrong pipe off manifold so repaired that. 

Pre-repair..




Pipe joined back without T piece.

Re-allocated the m2 as a pipe came off lower down,under the manifold .It was securely balanced between the alternator and left mode on low as still close up work. This pipe from the plastic housing to manifold is recommended,however after removing it to fit T piece revealed not enough room,the fun started then...........Pipe that goes under was not flexible so pulled off a connection under,and another .This pipe branched out in a Y underneath,so now i had to try and get through a gap a 3yr old hands would struggle. Removed bracket............heck here is a pic so its clear
Bracket is the 12mm nut near centre top that had to be removed,bit bellow is a blue part that came out,bellow this out of sight was the other pipe.:shakehead

Light not in pic or could not see pipes :laughing:




Removing this allowed me to just get the pipes re-fitted,bloody knuckles(no swearing though!!!) I had blood on my convoy!!! yes i had no gloves at hand that were suited. Then routed to










and we have a gauge that reads when boosting,and not when off boost :laughing: Before it would register off the gas due to wrong pipe...........

Tick over hence vacuum,getting up to 1 bar for those maybe interested 




Longest part other than wiring the stepper motor to gauge was trying to get those damn pipes back on,rest was easy

Without a flashlight even though in day time, would have made it very difficult ,next to impossible............

In fact i probably use flashlights for more times in the day than i do at night............is that normal:thinking:


----------



## Roanqoan

aginthelaw said:


> as usual, my neighbors kid left the door unlocked and ajar, so when the wind started whipping up, it set off the alarm. the first door i checked was the garage door which i found unlocked and up slightly. i opened it and went in. the interior door that leads to the house was slightly ajar, and i grabbed the door knob and it opened. i hollered inside, but heard nothing. i called my neighbor at work and asked her if she saw anything on her remote cameras. she said no, so i went to check the house and now the interior door is closed and locked! now i'm thinking there is someone inside. an officer on a traffic post up the street responded to the house for the alarm and i told him what happened and now we've surrounded the house. i went to the kids school and picked up his house keys and let him know he left the door open again and to come to my house after school to pick up the keys.
> 
> i went back to the neighbors house, and let the police in. of course one officer is a rookie, another is the desk sgt who was on his way to lunch, and the other is the traffic cop who didn't need a light. theyre all asking each other for a flashlight so i hand the desk sgt my cigvn which was just handed to me by the postman. he looks at me like i'm nuts, wondering how he's going to do a premise check with a penlight. he turns it on and all the other cops are scrambling for the light. they were more than impressed, asking for details while i gently reminded them of the bad guys that are looting the house.
> 
> they found the window open in the kid's bedroom which is what blew the door shut on me, and no sign of burglary. 3 of the cops then came to my house for a tour of the shelf queens.



Great read!


----------



## Roanqoan

Used my Fenix ld15 to locate a pumpernickel loaf in the ovens at the bakery I work at. Thing had been in there for 48 hours just shrinking into a tiny carbon nugget. Nobody saw it because the oven is so deep and dark.


----------



## mellowhead

Used my V10R to light up a disco ball at a kid's birthday party.


----------



## kj2

Wanted to use my Fenix TK75, to walk the dog around the camping site. However, it wouldn't stay on in Turbo. Glad I checked it, before I left my house. Had the same problem earlier, and the issue was a battery problem then. After I came home, I used my multimeter and saw one battery was 4.11V while the rest was 4.17/4.18V. So hope that was/is the problem. So instead of using the TK75, I took my XT11-L2 and Olight R20 with me. Still plenty of light with those two


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Wanted to use my Fenix TK75, to walk the dog around the camping site. However, it wouldn't stay on in Turbo. Glad I checked it, before I left my house. Had the same problem earlier, and the issue was a battery problem then. After I came home, I used my multimeter and saw one battery was 4.11V while the rest was 4.17/4.18V. So hope that was/is the problem. So instead of using the TK75, I took my XT11-L2 and Olight R20 with me. Still plenty of light with those two



Something a little a miss there kj2,every time i have tested my cells,they have all either been exactly the same or within 0.01v of another,even down to 3.8v(pany 3400 cells). Now using the new LG 2500 IMR cells for a change(no difference in brightness to the eye as we know anyway) . For one cell to be down by up to 0.07v seems odd,not only that it should still sustain turbo even if all the cells were at 4.1v,even 3.9v ...... iirc you swapped carriers with the tk76,maybe an issue with the light or again carrier.................just thoughts unless of course a duff cell.


----------



## somemoregear

I was in an old warehouse doing some wood working and felt the call of nature. The motion sensing unit for the lights in the bathroom did not work so my Fenix PD35 guided me to safety. If I had not had my PD35, I would have had to use the sub-standard light on my cell phone, which would have been blasphemous .


----------



## somemoregear

ven said:


> Something a little a miss there kj2,every time i have tested my cells,they have all either been exactly the same or within 0.01v of another,even down to 3.8v(pany 3400 cells). Now using the new LG 2500 IMR cells for a change(no difference in brightness to the eye as we know anyway) . For one cell to be down by up to 0.07v seems odd,not only that it should still sustain turbo even if all the cells were at 4.1v,even 3.9v ...... iirc you swapped carriers with the tk76,maybe an issue with the light or again carrier.................just thoughts unless of course a duff cell.



I am also curious not only about the reason for the low cell, but also how that relates to the turbo not being sustained on the TK75


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> Something a little a miss there kj2,every time i have tested my cells,they have all either been exactly the same or within 0.01v of another,even down to 3.8v(pany 3400 cells). Now using the new LG 2500 IMR cells for a change(no difference in brightness to the eye as we know anyway) . For one cell to be down by up to 0.07v seems odd,not only that it should still sustain turbo even if all the cells were at 4.1v,even 3.9v ...... iirc you swapped carriers with the tk76,maybe an issue with the light or again carrier.................just thoughts unless of course a duff cell.



Luckily it's Sunday  So will check with my TK61 and TK76 carriers. I received a replacement carrier for my TK76, from Fenix Netherlands. Worked normally when I tested it. But the same goes for my TK75. After I found out that one battery was off, I put all four back in the charger. Meanwhile I tested with my Eagletac 3400 mAh batteries, and the light would stay in Turbo. When the Eagletac 3100s where done, I put those in the light. And guess what.. Turbo stayed on 

It's the TK76 problem all over again. No Turbo. Check batteries. Charge batteries. It works, but when I need it to work it fails. Batteries are from a good company (Eagletac and Panasonic) and most of you know, I baby my lights. So a broken carrier is highly unlikely. 

So that's a good reason that shows me, again, that you always should carry backup. And check your lights before you leave your house


----------



## ven

Is a strange one and certainly interested in the outcome,even be it sent to Fenix. In any of my multi cell fenix lights,i always lock out(yep no 1/4 turn here :laughing: .......more like 2 or 3 full). This and after use all cells within 0.01v ...........last night i actually checked my cell voltage out of curiosity(not due for a bit yet) because of your post. Using the fluke,i got 4.16/4.16/4.16/4.15 from the four cells. The cells in are LG IMR,before when i had pany B cells,they would also measure 4.16 after a week or so +- 0.01v.

Good luck with it, i am similar to you and baby my lights,i do with a lot of stuff tbh as its just the way i am unless it is actual work tools(still look after but accept damage etc will happen) Dont want a $XXX light dinged,dropped when could be avoided by using a cheaper light if makes sense...........

Only difference is i dont keep all the boxes too,i have a good few,but not all


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> Only difference is i dont keep all the boxes too,i have a good few,but not all


Lights that I don't use, don't have batteries in them so I don't need to lockout 

Hopefully it was just a one time thing. Won't mail Fenix right away now, but if it happens again, we (Fenix and I) together should really seek a solution. 

Yeah.. I keep all boxes  All of them.


----------



## Raven18

Power being shut down at my work, TN4A out and lending my E01 to someone (who should have a flashlight of their own).


----------



## idleprocess

On Friday I did a _ride-along_ with a field technician installing service. At one location I had a moment right out of one of the "using a smartphone as a flashlight" threads. We're in the attic trying to figure out where a cable might be and he pulls out his smartphone for the task ... which it's not quite up to unless he wanted to crawl all around to whatever is in range of the smartphone LED flash. I hand him the LD01 from my keychain and he's able to survey the attic from one spot. Unfortunately, the cable we were looking for simply did not exist...


----------



## Raven18

I was going to state my elaborate story of how I just used my x10vn, but I will just keep it simple.
I watch for suspicious behavior with people, such as standing in places people don't normally stand, hand placement, how people look at you, etc...

Used it to clear the street and hopefully scare off a guy who seemed to be an opportunist car jacker or burglar.


----------



## tylorjarvis32

Surefire e1b, use this to fix my auto. :sick2:


----------



## more_vampires

SFL2P/VinhP60moonlight to find a dropped sewing needle on concrete. I illuminated horizontally to the floor.


----------



## ven

Used the AAA tool several times for convenience inspecting a large transporting belt in the roof void,also pd35 and roche f8 in the morning too for various tasks/inspections.F8 no higher than medium and pd35 the 400 ish lumen level due to being more than enough for the job. Still amuses me when other engineers get out 3xD cell HUGE lights and my key chain light kicks its a55 for a cleaner,more useful brighter beam(maybe without the throw) :laughing: Lumintop Tool is great on the keys,really like this little light,enough brightness for general close up work.The UI works very well as most tasks medium is fine and this mode it always starts in. PD35 is fantastic ,love this light,size/output and UI makes it a dream light to use for todays issues and no doubt future!.

Roche F8 believe or not is the light that impresses people the most(well so far anyway),of course very bright,maybe its the solid feel/look but everyone comments on it positively(admittedly not flashaholics...........yet). Chap is after a work light so recommended the pd35,let him have a go of both,soon found he preferred the dp35 UI side button,over the f8s 1/2 press to advance modes. Imho he would be happy with either,price wise is £16 imported f8 or in UK £60 for pd35.......(import for £40) which is a significant hike for a work beater light.............Then of course cell/s and charger on top of which he can have one or 2 of mine come time anyway. Chargers by xtar ,i showed him my work one,the sp1 and not much over £10 which imo is great value ,UK sourced too.

Out of a busy work day,its been quite a flashlight involved one,if i have not been using at time it was because someone else had been.


----------



## djburkes

I used my Zebralight Sc62 to see if a fan was running on a UX60 Smartboard projector.


----------



## Taz80

Used my SC62w to trace some wires through a basement to where some workers cut them and then used my H502 while splicing them back together.


----------



## ChibiM

Wife used the SWM V11R, and I used the acebeam k40m on low this morning around 2:30am to clean up the bed where our son had vomited  not so nice story though.  the K40M was tail standing..
Oh, how I love the V11R! That magnetic control ring just makes using a flashlight so much easier even for non flashoholics


----------



## osef

Used my Fenix E05SS with my 3-year old son to search for "hidden" objects on some of the darker pages of an "I Spy" book. If you're familiar with these books, you'll remember that some of the photographs are intentionally under-exposed and some of the objects are hidden in the darker corners. A little light helps to reveal them.

My son loves to look for lost toys under the furniture with some of my AAA lights (the only lights I let him use . . . and in my presence only). He did that yesterday. He'll walk around the house looking for missing objects with the little light. Definitely a budding flashaholic.


----------



## Kai Winters

Used my Fenix LD09 at work trying to find where a mark in the sheet...roll of paper we were coating...was coming from...looked everywhere the sheet traveled, ovens, my coating station rods, etc...great lighting but no love on the mark...turned out to be on the sheet already from the paper machine...sigh...should have checked the roll before searching but at least the light worked great.


----------



## kj2

Picked up my 'old' Fenix TK70. The output of that light, is still amazing me  So it was a pretty bright dog walk, through the forest :naughty:


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Picked up my 'old' Fenix TK70. The output of that light, is still amazing me  So it was a pretty bright dog walk, through the forest :naughty:




Now tell the truth,who helped you pick the "old" TK70 up...........


A beast!!!


----------



## bdogps

Used my M2X Javelot to see if the nooski rat and mice traps have gone off.


----------



## ven

bdogps said:


> Used my M2X Javelot to see if the nooski rat and mice traps have gone off.



Had they??


----------



## bdogps

ven said:


> Had they??



No, I only manage to tick off the neighbours. :/


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> Now tell the truth,who helped you pick the "old" TK70 up...........
> 
> 
> A beast!!!



My Tenergy D-cell batteries  Already charged them last weekend, and saw them sitting yesterday. So 1+1 makes it possible 
Tonight's lights... Thrunite TN36vn, Fenix TK12(TK09) and possibly the Wizard Pro warm.


----------



## blah9

I used the Nitecore TM06vn to look behind my PC to plug in an HDMI cable for an extra monitor. The TM06 certainly wasn't necessary and was a bit large, but there was no way I would have found the port without some extra light.


----------



## ven

blah9 said:


> I used the Nitecore TM06vn to look behind my PC to plug in an HDMI cable for an extra monitor. The TM06 certainly wasn't necessary and was a bit large, but there was no way I would have found the port without some extra light.




I love overkill


----------



## hutten

Peak Eiger. I use it every day. Today was spotting a manifold crack in my vehicle. Not so happy about it. But hey, one more place the light came in handy.


----------



## idleprocess

Down-on-their-luck friend of mine has a late-90s BWM 3-series as their daily driver. It's been ailing lately (running hot, weird throttle response), seemingly because the cam position sensor has failed. After a period of it getting progressively worse, they obtain a replacement sensor and ask me to help replace it. Donning my recently-arrived Fenix HL55, I proceed through the slow process of removing the air box, the alternator cooling air duct, the oil filter, an oil feed line for the camshaft, a solenoid that controls said oil feed, _then_ I can reach said sensor for replacement ... after reaching halfway under the manifold to unplug its long pigtail from an unrelenting connection. As I'm beginning to re-assemble things, it occurs to me that the hose on engine side of the airbox has failed spectacularly, so I MacGyver it up with some duct tape as a temporary fix so that the engine can at least try to meter air correctly. Get it all together and it not only starts and runs fine, but the next day my friend reports that it's running better than it ever has.

HL55 performed splendidly - more than enough light on level 1 / 2 for the whole job. While color performance wasn't critical, the neutral tone did make depth perception easier than cool white tends to.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

HDS Rotary 250 used to check the dryer..to make sure I didn't leave any clothes behind.


----------



## FortyCaliber

Used the E2L AA to make my way through the house in the wee hours of the morning. 

Early this morning I picked up my boy from a sleepover at a friends house. We used my copper Beta QRv2 to look for his belongings so we didn't have to turn on the lights and disturb the other kids. 

Also used the QR to look at the stamped numbers on our bicycle rims so I can buy the proper replacement tires.

Used the SF E1B to look for some brads I dropped on the floor. Also used it to look for some paint in the basement. 

Used the SF 3P with M31 to illuminate some reading material at my desk.

Used the SF 9P to search the yard for the dog that was taking unusually long to do his business. 

Man, I never really thought too much about how often I used these things ! 



Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## exsion

Power went out at home. Luckily I had a Malkoff MD2 right on my desk, ready to go.


----------



## mayonardo

Lighting up the outside doorknob on the local library so we could repair it before going home. Seems I was the only one with a flashlight (Fenix LD02) on them.


----------



## ven

Used pd35 on low setting with an extendible mirror to read the part No on a motor. It drives a shuttle that carries 2 pallets at a time,then transports to various lanes all automated. This is down a fixed track,the drive end(motor) shaft has moved out around 1" from the bearing on one side,other is catching inside due to it moving across.Tried jacking up and driving it through the bearings/motor with drift(positioned about 2/3rds down 40mm shaft on key way). Proved impossible as 1st thought,so shaft on order and motor along with wheels to pre build and add split collars to secure better. Motor position with plaque was underneath hence mirror and flashlight required...............the fun


----------



## kj2

Used my LD75C, review sample, to see how it works 
Can't wait for the weekend to come


----------



## ahtoxa11

Used me new ZL H52w to walk the dog in the evening and then for reading. I was testing longevity of the new new Eneloops while I was at it.


----------



## Orangie

Used my Armytek Tiara C1 warm to touch up my work knife on my apex pro sharpener. I find it very useful for checking the edges for scratches.
Cheers


----------



## Phlogiston

Using a Sunwayman V20A and a Sipik SK68 clone to light the kitchen at the moment, because the fluorescent light tube died this evening. Putting both lights on top of a high cupboard and letting them shine along the ceiling seems to work quite nicely. 

*Edit:* switched to using my EDC Fenix LD02 clipped to my hat when it was just me in there later on. Instant EDC headlamp - so handy


----------



## idleprocess

Rigged a strap for my Fenix HL55 so I can use it as a helmet light when cycling - seems to improve my visibility to motorists and pedestrians and also to encourage rabbits not to _zag_ after the first _zig_. Neutral tint seems to compliment my BC30. Being able to look down at the wheels, drivetrain, and in the direction I'm going when the headlight is pointed another way is also helpful. I use it on level 2 so it should run for many hour-long rides per charge.


----------



## Monocrom

Almost tripped going outside in the dark for a cup of coffee during 3rd shift. Pulled out my 272 lumens rated Mini-mag and fired her up to get a good look. Bolt had come loose from a metal square of sheet metal on the sidewalk used to cover up part of a grate. Very lucky I didn't fall.


----------



## 1DaveN

I used my E25 to look for my LD09. (It was within a foot of where I expected it to be, but sitting on a black book in a dimly lighted room).


----------



## sween1911

I've been using my HDS LE EDC Clicky to get up at 5:30am and navigate around the house, grabbing my gear so I can hit the gym three times a week.

Always been a night owl, always hated getting up in the morning. Just past 40 years old, I realized I'm never getting in shape unless I act!


----------



## blah9

sween1911 said:


> I've been using my HDS LE EDC Clicky to get up at 5:30am and navigate around the house, grabbing my gear so I can hit the gym three times a week.
> 
> Always been a night owl, always hated getting up in the morning. Just past 40 years old, I realized I'm never getting in shape unless I act!



I do the same thing. I always leave all the lights off in the morning before the gym and just use a flashlight to get around so I don't wake up my wife. My eyes also seem to appreciate not having bright lights on when it's early in the morning. Good luck with your fitness goals!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Used my Peak Eiger brass high CRI to get home from the MAX stop.. after going out bar-hopping with my co-workers last night.

(I got back home around 8 PM.We went to Mazatlan first,then over to the Yard House.)

Had a really good time.(tried a margarita for the first time while at Mazatlan,actually quite tasty.)


----------



## wle

used one flashlight [XTAR WK42] to fix another one

(utilitech something or other that came with 3xAAA, trying to convert to 1x18650)
wle


----------



## GearHunter

I shut the power off to the job site so I could go into a bulkhead and remove a couple of old light fixtures that I'll be replacing once the tiners are done.I put my EDC light into my mouth and in I go. Any way I am a big guy so I couldn't quite get to the last one so my boss said he would crawl in and cut it loose...he crawls in and asks for my light ( HDS neutral 200), I tell him no. He gets pissy and asks why and I tell him it's a 300+ dollar light and not a chance I let him lose it in there. He says " what kinda idiot buys a 300+ dollar light?!" I answer what kinda idiot crawls into a hole without a light?!"..... I don't think we are talking to each other for a while...


----------



## ven

:laughing: love it gearhunter


----------



## Monocrom

GearHunter said:


> I shut the power off to the job site so I could go into a bulkhead and remove a couple of old light fixtures that I'll be replacing once the tiners are done.I put my EDC light into my mouth and in I go. Any way I am a big guy so I couldn't quite get to the last one so my boss said he would crawl in and cut it loose...he crawls in and asks for my light ( HDS neutral 200), I tell him no. He gets pissy and asks why and I tell him it's a 300+ dollar light and not a chance I let him lose it in there. He says " what kinda idiot buys a 300+ dollar light?!" I answer what kinda idiot crawls into a hole without a light?!"..... I don't think we are talking to each other for a while...




See.... That is why you always carry a cheap loaner light, for just those types of situations.


----------



## GearHunter

Monocrom said:


> See.... That is why you always carry a cheap loaner light, for just those types of situations.



i know you are right, but I must admit to a bit of immature ( yes even at 50) pleasure at saying no! That inner child keeps saying " this ones mine get your own" 

I do truly like to help people but am much faster to help someone that at least try's to help them selves.....


----------



## GearHunter

ven said:


> :laughing: love it gearhunter



thank you. I guess my answer to the op's question was " make my boss mad"!


----------



## ven

Monocrom said:


> See.... That is why you always carry a cheap loaner light, for just those types of situations.



I do agree and disagree to an extent,i know different in your type of security work though as can be life/death. If someone called me an idiot about spending XXX on a light and not having one themselves,the loaner light would be a 6D maglite handed over harshly :laughing: 

For me i would give someone the chance and offer a spare,but it would not happen time and time again. I have a rule(for me) if i need to borrow a tool(very rare these days) i will buy myself one so i dont need to ask again. Although not flashlights,i often get asked "can i borrow your drill?" Well this drill has cost me $150 equivalent of my hard earned,so i let it be borrowed. Week later "can i borrow your drill again?" ............."no ,buy your own,i had to!" Boils my pee,and we are not talking people without money either,many in far better financial positions than me(mortgage free and new cars for starters)...

Too add,work do have drills,its to save them walking a way to get one!!! so just to make clear,its not a job stopper! Just laziness on their part and convenience for me buying my own to make my job easier.............no excuses imho. More so for flashlights,many jobs depend on these as a daily tool,drill maybe not as often(example).

On a slightly different note,chap had an old maglite 2xAA in locker as new!!! Could not even remember how old or when he got it as never used it. I actually found it when he was routing in there. I said "has it got batteries in,if so i would be checking date and removing them" well they did,Duracells and had not leaked(miracle).

Now bare in mind most cells (alki) bought today may have a 2022 use before date. This was 2 weeks ago...........Guess the date on the cells?








2006 so probably made maybe 2000-2002 ish,got to be anywhere around 14yr old...........


----------



## Strintguy

Power went out while playing poker. I set up my Zebra Light SC600w II in tailstand and we played on. With 3400 ma battery, it lasted all night on 2nd highest level. Guys loved the light, but not my win streak...


----------



## Str8stroke

Use my vintage SF A2 Aviator to search my garage and find the kittens the Queen just had. Now I have 2 cute Bengal kittens! I am so pumped.


----------



## recDNA

I haven't used one in a week! OOps, I forgot I used one yesterday because there were no lights on at the Burger King rest room.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

recDNA said:


> I haven't used one in a week! OOps, I forgot I used one yesterday because there were no lights on at the Burger King rest room.


Hope the light is water proof better drop it in some alcohol solution after that dirty journey.

Used my RRT01 to find Chase's toy under the couch


----------



## Str8stroke

recDNA said:


> I haven't used one in a week! OOps, I forgot I used one yesterday because there were no lights on at the Burger King rest room.



Sounds like a flashaholic dream come true. LOL I would have had to go back a few times. Give each light a work out! lol


----------



## ahtoxa11

Used my h52w the other day while terminating the infestation of small moths I had. Deep inside the pantry and other nooks. 

Headlamps are awesomely versatile.


----------



## kj2

Used my Thrunite TN36vn, in Low and Medium, to walk the dog. After 10 minutes I thought, what am I doing?? This thing must run on Max!  That light is so ridiculously bright


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Used my Thrunite TN36vn, in Low and Medium, to walk the dog. After 10 minutes I thought, what am I doing?? This thing must run on Max!  That light is so ridiculously bright



:laughing: i can see it now "hey that kj2 walks his dog at xxxx time,lets get out then and save out batteries" .................i can see the area flooded in light for everyone


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> :laughing: i can see it now "hey that kj2 walks his dog at xxxx time,lets get out then and save out batteries" .................i can see the area flooded in light for everyone



Saw two people who clearly were amazed


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Saw two people who clearly were dazzled



:laughing:


----------



## blah9

Used my Fenix PD35vn triple XPL for a few nights in hotels so that I wouldn't wake up my wife when I had to use the bathroom. It's so convenient to have a light for so many situations like that, especially when you're in an unfamiliar environment. In that case it's even easier than figuring out where the light switches are. Just turn on your EDC and you're good to go.


----------



## bdogps

I use my Armytek wizard and Olight M3X triton when I walk my dog at night. Today I saw green glowing eyes at a distance and thought it was a dog. We kept walking and saw those glowing green eyes again. I shine the M3X on the glowing green eyes and it was a fox. A freaking fox in Melbourne Australia. It kept following me and my dog. It was not scared, so I had to keep blinding it with the M3X until we left its territory.


----------



## bdogps




----------



## Bulb-boi

I used my Convoy S2+ to look in my mouth (using mirror) to check where I had an upper molar pulled last week. Healing nicely...


----------



## ven

Very pic bdogps


----------



## d13avo

Used my HDS as a ceiling light in my 5 year old daughters den.


----------



## ven

Haha awesome!!!


----------



## Fleetwood

I heard commotion in the garden, my first thought was that it sounds like someone's out there and has tripped over something in the dark. We've had some problems with burglars in the past.

Turned out just to be wind blowing an empty plastic water tank over - triple glazing is great - I had no idea it was even windy until I opened the window to shine the P12 all around the garden.

I keep my 4D Maglite next to the P12 in my bedroom. The thought crossed my mind that I might want to pick that up if someone was out there, but then I thought "don't be stupid" - I remembered I had a gardening tool not far away that would've made for a more effective deterrent.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

bdogps said:


>


What did the fox say?


----------



## ven

Mr. Nobody said:


> What did the fox say?




"Turn that *beepin* light off,you have scared my dinner off!!!"


----------



## blah9

Used the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm to fold laundry without waking up my wife today. I know, not super exciting, but it was definitely useful!

I was also traveling recently, and I used the Fenix PD35vn triple XPL on low to navigate hotel rooms in the dark for the same purpose. It's a little bright for that, but it worked fine nevertheless.


----------



## UnderPar

Went out very early this morning for the Easter Mass. Brought my ZL SC62w to light my path in going to the car garrage.


----------



## idleprocess

bdogps said:


> I use my Armytek wizard and Olight M3X triton when I walk my dog at night. Today I saw green glowing eyes at a distance and thought it was a dog. We kept walking and saw those glowing green eyes again. I shine the M3X on the glowing green eyes and it was a fox. A freaking fox in Melbourne Australia. It kept following me and my dog. It was not scared, so I had to keep blinding it with the M3X until we left its territory.



I see bobcats on occasion and coyotes often in my area, although they are at least native fauna.

Years ago I used to work swing shift and walk the paved trails paralleling some of the waterways and would often encounter this pair of coyotes that would circle around me as I walked - one would remain mostly in front of me while the other would be off to the side. Was amusing to watch them play the game they play when hunting domestic dogs - they seemed disappointed that I didn't try to give chase and would usually saunter off before I had walked more than ~200m. Perhaps if I had been walking a dog things would have been different.

A friend sees bobcats often on some of the local mountain bike trails - they evidently can only be motivated to get out of the way of oncoming bicycles by a meter or two. Perhaps they've come to associate them with food - either via ill-advised handouts or because passing bikes scare up prey. The few times I've seen them myself has been at night - once casually stalking through a friend's yard _(ID'ed due to its immense size and lack of a tail)_ and once one trotted across the road in front of my car _(ID'ed because it casually scaled a brick wall like a house cat would scale a wood fence)_. Suspect I could go stake out a local waterway at night and have reasonable odds of seeing a bobcat go about its nightly patrol.


----------



## Rider57

Just now getting in to torches and edc'ing, took my new sipik sk68 to work with me (i do home remodeling style construction so i cant take my convoy m1) it came in very handy lighting up air conditioning ducts and dark corners. Im currently only running a cheap AA and it did fine but a few more lumens from a 14500 couldnt hurt


----------



## ven

Used my tool AAA and roche f8 several times over the Easter holiday to navigate a pitch black factory.....

Its in shut down from the Thursday till Tue 7th over Easter,so odd contractor is in sometimes as thats the only time certain work can be carried out when its a 24/7 operation. 

Req the light before finding the light switch/s for main floor ,used the lumintop into the blending section,to find my other tool bag locker to get plano tool bag and f8 which lives in there (other lights in roll cab),then used f8 as its comes apparent pretty quick that AAA just dont cut it when its pitch black(no natural day light)and large area. Dont get me wrong,100lm of light is ok close up ,but compared to our 18650 friends even on medium...........well. Roche F8 did an excellent job when needed and did think the mm15vn would have been awesome if had it at the time. 

Flashlight+large shut down factory=flashlight fun


----------



## blah9

Sounds fun, ven! Today I used the Fenix pd35vn triple XPL to find a screw that fell off the table in the lab. It wouldn't have been that big of a deal to get another one, but it was definitely convenient to quickly find that one.


----------



## Whiskers

Last night I used a Fenix PD35 on _turbo mode_ to walk around my back garden’s parameter checking fence panels and gate locks. I could have done it in daylight but wouldn't have had as much fun. I also took a back up Fenix LD12 with me in case the newly charged 18650 in the PD35 failed as there’s nothing worse than being stranded in the dark twenty feet from home. The 18650 kept its charge throughout my five minute patrol and I had no cause to bring my LD12 into play. Damn it!

The only excitement to report was some litter had blown into the bushes which I focused on with the attention of a sniper ready to take down a {_insert baddie of the month both foreign or domestic}_ I almost reached for my LD12 to catch that litter in a double beamed PD35-LD12 combo but felt 900 lumens was already enough to pick a piece of paper out of a bush.


----------



## ven

Pretty much most lights in tool box,few came over and picked the Roche f8 up,saying how nice it was,how solid/well made ironically my cheapest beater light.........It actuall rolled off a conveyor under a robot from 1m switched on,very slight chip on to re-enforced concrete floor(took a while to find it) and works flawless ...........well tbh i expected it to from the build........

Anyway,comments made,then the e25 burst came out,then the pd35 followed by the lenser t7.2 and the olight sr51(forgot about my t10s and p17/p3) But very impressed as one of the guys is a camper,so recommended the pd35 for a good all round useful/small light for that use..........

Tried the e25 burst and nothingwith not locking head out i presumed either fault or cells flat. Only way the latter could have happened is it accidentally switched on and drained the loops!! Being OCD i had 2 fresh loops to throw in,bobs your uncle and all is well and functioning. Charged up my drained loops,topped of my 3400 pany on my sp1 a little later on ready for next week.

Should have a convoy m1 next week for another work light..........a man can never have too many back ups for back upsplus i rotate them anyway...........
Hopefully an ec32vn at some point too,maybe too good/nice work a work light..........Trouble is any use can result in a drop/catch and its always an unforgiving environment. So convoys,Roche etc etc are cheap,tough and more than up to the job without 100s of $s potentially ruined from being clumsyOf course i am not clumsy..............i am very clumsy:shakehead .............well only most of the time :laughing: (any sub $100 light in general i am OK with)...........just have $500 worth of them in tool box :laughing:


----------



## groutboy_1

"Nothing lately...Been on a Low Lumen/High drain/Flashlight diet...."


----------



## blah9

Whiskers said:


> Last night I used a Fenix PD35 on _turbo mode_ to walk around my back garden’s parameter checking fence panels and gate locks. I could have done it in daylight but wouldn't have had as much fun. I also took a back up Fenix LD12 with me in case the newly charged 18650 in the PD35 failed as there’s nothing worse than being stranded in the dark twenty feet from home. The 18650 kept its charge throughout my five minute patrol and I had no cause to bring my LD12 into play. Damn it!
> 
> The only excitement to report was some litter had blown into the bushes which I focused on with the attention of a sniper ready to take down a {_insert baddie of the month both foreign or domestic}_ I almost reached for my LD12 to catch that litter in a double beamed PD35-LD12 combo but felt 900 lumens was already enough to pick a piece of paper out of a bush.



Haha awesome story! I walked around my apartment last night with the lights off and the Nitecore TM06vn on turbo at ~4700 lumens haha. I just had to put my stuff by the door for the next morning, but you never know what you'll encounter so you might as well be prepared.


----------



## idleprocess

Brought my TN30vn to the folks' house out in the country. It seems to spit out more light than dad's one+ HID spotlight, but naturally doesn't have the throw.


----------



## groutboy_1

"Actually dusted off my fenix tk 15...used it to walk to the car at 10 pm at night...."


----------



## ven

groutboy_1 said:


> "Actually dusted off my fenix tk 15...used it to walk to the car at 10 pm at night...."




Not seen you for a while,sure all your lights...................oh and YOU might need a dusting off


----------



## radiopej

Hammered in some thin nails with my Maglite. I can confirm that a) the Maglite 3C works well as a hammer and b) it hurts about as much as a real hammer when you miss.


----------



## realista

i used my tn12 2014 yesterday for a blackout of 2 minutes


----------



## groutboy_1

ven said:


> Not seen you for a while,sure all your lights...................oh and YOU might need a dusting off[emoji14]


"I believe you might be correct....Working constantly, thank god...No time for lumens-yet....But, as with any good flashlight aficionado...I decided after reading one of your discussions...I decided off one of your recommendations, and ordered a Fenix PD 35 UE....Should be in today....Hopefully it will bright my spirits...Can't wait..."


----------



## ven

Congrats,dont forget pics and impressions please:thumbsup: working all the time is a pita but on the "bright" side.............well more lights work hard..........play hard


----------



## kj2

groutboy_1 said:


> ... and ordered a Fenix PD 35 UE....Should be in today....


Think you mean TK35UE  or did I miss something.


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Think you mean TK35UE  or did I miss something.



ahhh yes,is it the pd35 2014 or tk35ue with mtg2............although different lights,you cant go wrong with either:thumbsup:


----------



## groutboy_1

"Just received my Fenix PD 35 2014 UE by USPS...Ahhh, Nothing like the fresh smell, and sight of new electronics...Couldn't wait to dig into the package...Set up the light, added brand new cr123 batteries, and fired her up....Nothing?!?!?....Panic! Quick, an infusion of frosty Mike's Hard BlackBerry lemonade, and a Hard Black cherry.....! Time to think, Oops my bad....Should have remembered that old adage PC gurus used to say....If get a PC shipped to your home , always check the components to see if anything was shipped lose.........Sure enough, the head and midsection needed to be tighten ; my bad....Re-tighting did it . Then powered up my new light.....WOW!!! pretty impressive for a small light...This is what the. SF L4 update should have been like......A spiffy little light for sure! " *(picture: seen next to Fenix TK 15....)


----------



## cooldog

I used my Stinger to temporarily blind my neighbor sneaking around the corn of my house. I thought it was funny, him not so much. At least his rat dog didn't crap near my porch.


----------



## kj2

groutboy_1 said:


> "Just received my Fenix PD 35 2014 UE by USPS



The PD35 is one of my favorite lights 
Small but powerful enough for most tasks.
The 2014 edition has slightly more lumens, that the first edition I got. No UE marking for the PD35 though


----------



## ven

Congrats groutboy ,certainly up there as one of my fav 18650 lights. One of my fav UIs .....


----------



## djburkes

Everyone pulled their cell phones out at a Jason Aldean concert in Little Rock tonight to turn their lights on while a song was playing, so...I whipped out my Zebralight SC62. Kinda put everyone else to shame, lol.


----------



## groutboy_1

"Used New Fenix PD 35 2014 UE on high and turbo to throw out the trash.....WOW! What a stunning little light...460lms, and 960lms! Close to medium range, Holy crap! Wide field flood, very brilliant! Quite surprised at its performance. ..Flooded



the side street where my apartment buildings dumpster has been relocated...."
(Note: picture taken at about 15 ft on high around 460 lms.)


----------



## groutboy_1

"At 960lms, it was so brilliant that it caused the smartphones camera to go out of focus! As well, as have a neighbor say; *WTF !* "


----------



## groutboy_1

"Across the street, on the main roadway...At range of about 25 yards....Aimed into my apartment buildings backside parking lot...It lit up the whole back parking area, a forclosed buildings garage, and part of my apartment building! It would gave my Olight m22 warrior a serious run for its money by shear volume of light alone! Had to stop testing to avoid a police intervention for a **suspiciously bright light** ...Great recommendation! It will be my EDC light from now on...."


----------



## Whiskers

Last night I used my Klarus XT11 to find the cat who was out in the dark way past her bedtime! I knew she was out because I’d just put her out so I could find her with my Klarus. She didn't want to play and just sat on the trash near the back door so I went off to look for her anyway!


----------



## kj2

Used my Olight R20, when I walked the dog. Summertime is no fun time, when you're into flashlights.


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Used my Olight R20, when I walked the dog. Summertime is no fun time, when you're into flashlights.



+1 kj2,i feel your pain....................


----------



## blah9

Took out the trash at my parents' house, so of course I used the Fenix PD35vn triple XPL (my EDC). I kept it turned down fairly low to try to not attract too much attention.


----------



## groutboy_1

"Don't laugh...I was stopped by Local Law Enforcement (twice) in 2014 walking from my car in my buildings parking to the main rd. ...It was 9pm at night, and the security motion light for the building was dead...I was carrying groceries, and I used my emergency 3 aaa, HD /Coast px25 225 lm flashlight....Local p/d had stopped me because my light was *was suspiciously bright *? Whatever that means....Didn't want to push the issue with a rogue p/o. ...As you can see by all the negative civilian police shootings here in the USA....My life matters!!!"


----------



## Whiskers

groutboy_1 said:


> "Don't laugh...I was stopped by Local Law Enforcement (twice) in 2014 walking from my car in my buildings parking to the main rd. ...It was 9pm at night, and the security motion light for the building was dead...I was carrying groceries, and I used my emergency 3 aaa, HD /Coast px25 225 lm flashlight....Local p/d had stopped me because my light was *was suspiciously bright *? Whatever that means....Didn't want to push the issue with a rogue p/o. ...As you can see by all the negative civilian police shootings here in the USA....My life matters!!!"



Stopped by coppers because your bright flashlight was too bright? What did they think you were doing? Flashing?


----------



## Berneck1

groutboy_1 said:


> "Don't laugh...I was stopped by Local Law Enforcement (twice) in 2014 walking from my car in my buildings parking to the main rd. ...It was 9pm at night, and the security motion light for the building was dead...I was carrying groceries, and I used my emergency 3 aaa, HD /Coast px25 225 lm flashlight....Local p/d had stopped me because my light was *was suspiciously bright *? Whatever that means....Didn't want to push the issue with a rogue p/o. ...As you can see by all the negative civilian police shootings here in the USA....My life matters!!!"



Unfortunately these days carrying things like a bright flashlight or a knife is immediately assumed that it is intended to be used for nefarious reasons, especially if there is some "tactical" look to it. It seems we're becoming more of a society of guilty until proven innocent in the US. 




Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Monocrom

Whiskers said:


> Stopped by coppers because your bright flashlight was too bright? What did they think you were doing? Flashing?



Maybe they thought it was a muzzle blast from a gun that lasted a REALLY long time.


----------



## groutboy_1

Berneck1 said:


> Unfortunately these days carrying things like a bright flashlight or a knife is immediately assumed that it is intended to be used for nefarious reasons, especially if there is some "tactical" look to it. It seems we're becoming more of a society of guilty until proven innocent in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


"I just like to use caution now a days...I don't normally even keep my pocket knife with me that offen....Especially, after a recent police involved shootout in town...I try to keep the brightness level down....Played with my new Fenix pd 35 2014 edition, in a safe, and lawful manner...!? Though I can't find any ordinance on the subject......"


----------



## ven

How are you finding it groutboy, other than the clip moving a little(dab of super glue sorts that out very well) i cant fault it and wish i had bought one earlier. I was contemplating getting another i like it that much,but now the acebeam ec32 is around the corner,i will break it up a little back up for a back up for..........


----------



## groutboy_1

"Hi Ven...You mean lining the pocket clip up with the selection switch? I moved around the body, but not loosely. ..I did line it up with the mode switch...So I can change settings fast...Though I keep it and the tk 15 on low or medium power...I also unscrew the backend switches in order to lock them our when traveling...Had the TK 15 switch get bumped, and the light came on in high...Boy did my pocket and my light sure did get hot..ouch!!! Same happened with my larger Nitecore pioneer. ...Hot! Always lock out....Safe than burned or damaged....But I really like the pd 35 2014 edtion...Quite a large volume of brilliant light....Surprised me...If this was an upgraded surefire L4 it would have cost a couple of $100 dollars....! Knowing SF..."


----------



## groutboy_1

"Also, I though about a cheaper version of this class of lights...Was going to purchase the SUNWAYMAN P25C 1000lm type..I decided to just get the one that started it all..."


----------



## groutboy_1

SUNWAYMAN was on sale from a vendor for $44.00...Didn't like the mode spacing....


----------



## ven

For my needs(i know others who need a really low low)i find the mode spacing spot on!

Yes mine is aligned with switch.............before i glued it :laughing:

Always lock out,in fact i made a mistake recently(or i presume unless HUGE parasitic drain) on my e25 burst.flat as a witches........so fresh loops in,locked out for next use.....


----------



## groutboy_1

The only flashlight I notice any parasitic drain on...Would be my Mag tac 320lm ...Thought the most, was my 142lm Maglite xl50 which was famous for killing aaa batteries in a weeks time.....


----------



## Chay

Helped out a neighbour yesterday, my apartment's underground lighting is dim. He needed help popping his car's hood but couldn't reach for the lever, used my PD22UE to locate the lever for him


----------



## blah9

Moved some furniture home from my in-laws tonight and got home in the dark. Had to move the spare tire onto the roof rack of my Jeep and rearrange other gear in the back. So when we arrived at home I used the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm for hands-free carrying of the furniture as well as putting all my gear back in place. The headlamp made the job of putting all the tiedowns away along with all the other stuff very easy.


----------



## idleprocess

Finally got out to the folks house in the country and brought the TN30vn. It did not let me down - visibly exceeds the output of dad's Ryobi HID spotlight but naturally lacks the throw. Lights up a bridge on the other side of the pond some ~100 meters away nicely while also producing useful spill. And out there ~100m is about all the throw you can use with the readily-available sightlines, the omnipresent humidity, dust in the air, and instantly-swarming bugs.

The bump from "high" to "turbo" isn't slap-you-in-the-face obvious, but the added detail that suddenly pops out of the background makes it apparent. I'll see about posting some photos when photobucket wants to cooperate.


----------



## groutboy_1

"Used newly acquired Fenix pd 35 *2014 edtion* 460lms, to heavily illuminate back parking lot area at resident bldg. ."


----------



## groutboy_1

"Got nothing today...."


----------



## groutboy_1

"Used a Battery junction LED keychain light to illuminate myself as walked across the street to my car at 9:09pm at night...."


----------



## bdogps

Used my TN30 to massage my arm muscles and they feel so much better.[emoji18]


----------



## Monocrom

My 272 lumens-rated LED Mini-Mag keeps turning itself on in my back pocket. Draining the batteries. The light is definitely not regulated. Noticed yesterday that the output kept kicking down every time I switched it on. So.... Bought two brand new Duracell AA batteries and put them inside my light, just outside the store. (Doesn't solve the problem. But at least I'm good for now.)


----------



## ven

Yesterday I tested out the t10 CW and T10t NW ,both on medium mode,CW with an AA loop,NW with an efest IMR .




Both retain the same low,but the medium 20lm mode,well to show the difference on another thread.
Deliberatley used the eneloop in the CW as it appears brighter(when using same cell) over NW. Just to show the difference even more....


----------



## groutboy_1

"Temporarily took them all out of service as I cleaned and lubed them...Now, just admiring them.. Thinking if I be using any of them later on tonight...."


----------



## saftydiver

I used my Fenix UC 35 while setting up my diver gear for a dawn dive yesterday (actually it was 05:30) and used my Fenix SD10 during the dive....


----------



## Roger Sully

Haven't used them yet but I'm taking my Armytek Prime A1, SF Minimus and Nitecore TM26 out tonight. Got the opportunity to do a "ghost hunt" with Brian Cano from SciFi channel's Haunted Collector. I'm sure I'll have some other pocketed just in case.....


----------



## sgt253

Roger Sully said:


> Haven't used them yet but I'm taking my Armytek Prime A1, SF Minimus and Nitecore TM26 out tonight. Got the opportunity to do a "ghost hunt" with Brian Cano from SciFi channel's Haunted Collector. I'm sure I'll have some other pocketed just in case.....



Man, thats sounds like a blast! Have fun...keep your eyes open...


----------



## blah9

I went on another quick backpacking trip last night. I brought a few different lights, but I actually only really used the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm. It was very helpful for keeping my hands free when purifying water late at night, putting things away at camp, etc. I also showed off a bit with the Nitecore TM06vn, but I didn't get to use it for many useful tasks.


----------



## UnderPar

Tested my new S30R including its charging capability. This is a keeper!


----------



## groutboy_1

Monocrom said:


> My 272 lumens-rated LED Mini-Mag keeps turning itself on in my back pocket. Draining the batteries. The light is definitely not regulated. Noticed yesterday that the output kept kicking down every time I switched it on. So.... Bought two brand new Duracell AA batteries and put them inside my light, just outside the store. (Doesn't solve the problem. But at least I'm good for now.)


I had the opposite happen...I had mine suddenly konk-out for no apparent reason....plunged me into darkness....I was pissed...Took it , apart cleaned.... It Did it once more...So it delegated the 272 lm 2-aa to emergency bathroom duty...Iffy reliability....Unlike my Mag tac, or xl-50.....


----------



## ven

Testing a new brand to me out,not tried programming as no time of yet........... tbh the modes are not far off what i would use anyway. Will delve into the depths of pro -programming another time.........just because :laughing:

Decided on the Viking as i dont need too much throw for its use,need some spill and this suited needs over the predator ........








Not too sure on the soft rubber grip,cant say its not comfortable,just took me by surprise a little,being ............well so soft.

Initial impressions are high,like the mat black a lot,nice build,feels a solid light that inspires confidence already


----------



## Wolfmanjack

Yesterday used my brand new Fenix pd35 light to retrieve a set of keys out of the elevator pit for a lady at work. Was not able to find her iPhone though. 
Today I used it to replace a ballast in a light fixture. Holy wow! I didn't even have to aim it to see what I was doing. I just layed it down and it lit up the whole area I was working in. I had it set on high not turbo. Just wow. Loved it. Made work a lot easier.


----------



## mellowhead

Wolfmanjack said:


> Yesterday used my brand new Fenix pd35 light to retrieve a set of keys out of the elevator pit for a lady at work. Was not able to find her iPhone though.
> Today I used it to replace a ballast in a light fixture. Holy wow! I didn't even have to aim it to see what I was doing. I just layed it down and it lit up the whole area I was working in. I had it set on high not turbo. Just wow. Loved it. Made work a lot easier.



Nice! Glad you like your new light


----------



## ven

mellowhead said:


> Nice! Glad you like your new light



+1


----------



## Chay

Went out for a hike today, it got dark and we were in the woods, used my trusty PD22UE to guide us the way!

This was a while ago but my friends and I were having dinner and by the time we headed back to our cars, one of my friend's car was leaking oil from a fractured oil filter. I used my spare tire car jack and lifted up his car, used my cheap multi-LED flashlight that I bought from target that I kept in my glovebox (This was before I was into EDC/high-end flashlights) to illuminate the underbody of his car for him to replace his filter.


----------



## groutboy_1

"3am, Used PD 35 2014 edition to take out the trash...(Stuck on 3rd shift sleep schedule ...Arghhh...Lots of web surfing...) Used medium power, didn't want a SWAT team response.."


----------



## UnderPar

I taught my daughter the UI's of S15 Baton & Eagletac D25A Clicky. Am going to give it to her once she transfers to another place for college this August.


----------



## Taz80

I gave my daughter an AA mini mag for college so I don't worry about it coming back.


----------



## mellowhead

Used my new Thrunite TiTi (currently on my key chain) to safely re-install my daughter's car seat into my car.


----------



## groutboy_1

"Used my Inova STS 16 lm keychain light to walk to my car, and add some fuel injection Cleaner to the gas tank...."


----------



## Incon

Used my foursevens mini ml-x to check the wifes brakepads when i rotated her tires this afternoon as it is always in my front pocket. Very handy..


----------



## kj2

Thrunite TN36vn when I was walking the dog. Still amazes me when I turn it on  Did screwup the battery wrapping a bit, when I uninstalled the batteries.. Need to remember to push the battery down, when removing  Wrapping on those Samsung IMR 20A batteries, is so soft.


----------



## wle

XTAR WK42 == carry and use all day, 40x a day at least

looking under furniture for toddler reject toys (ongoing)
fixed bent drive shaft on TINY remote control helicopter, used light to find the problem
carrying asleep kid around in the dark
close examination of broken bike parts from derailleur explosion last week
inspecting estate sale items in dark (always) basements and closet corners

trying to fix yard sale flashlight 
(3 AA maglite LED - batteries were so corroded it destroyed the light completely trying to remove them. what a mess.)

wle


----------



## sween1911

Replaced all the batteries in the smoke and CO detectors in the house this weekend. Used my light for climbing around in the basement to change the one down there.


----------



## cerbie

Checking out my gums and socket where I just got a tooth pulled (it's been a fun weak).

A little while ago, though, a more interesting one, and a very utilitarian use case for good color rendition: the grocery store had just put out a bunch of celery, but clearly wasn't selling too much. All the stuff in the front was browning. But, most of the lights in the produce section were not turning on. So, I used my Nichia 219B HDS EDC to find and pick out new fresh-looking celery.


----------



## magellan

sween1911 said:


> Replaced all the batteries in the smoke and CO detectors in the house this weekend. Used my light for climbing around in the basement to change the one down there.




Yeah, I do the same thing once a year, and we have a lot of them. I hate those things.


----------



## magellan

Wolfmanjack said:


> Yesterday used my brand new Fenix pd35 light to retrieve a set of keys out of the elevator pit for a lady at work. Was not able to find her iPhone though.
> Today I used it to replace a ballast in a light fixture. Holy wow! I didn't even have to aim it to see what I was doing. I just layed it down and it lit up the whole area I was working in. I had it set on high not turbo. Just wow. Loved it. Made work a lot easier.



Nice job.

I met Wolfman Jack once almost 40 years ago.


----------



## Taz80

My wife and I were walking the dog tonight when we noticed movement next to a sea wall. Turned on my RRT26 to reveal a mother and father Fox
and their two pups, really, really cute. I was really wishing I had brought a neutral tinted light like my TK35UE to bring out the reds and browns in their fur.


----------



## UnderPar

Used the S15 extender to make my S15 a 2xAA light.....


----------



## peter yetman

Not a very useful thing to do, but I enjoyed it.
On a late drive home the other night, I stopped the truck and used my Oveready Mini Turbohead to illuminate the clouds above my head. It was strangely satisfying, I felt connected.
P


----------



## blah9

Nice. I haven't used mine for anything useful in the past few days, but I've certainly been having fun using them at night after I turn the lights off at home. Last night I dazzled myself with the output of the Nitecore TM06vn haha.


----------



## xzel87

Checked engine bay of friend's car, oil leak was a mess, found out the drive shaft boot was torn up too.


----------



## Ladd

Don't have time to check all 5124 posts to see if anyone else did this, but I found a really helpful use for my Convoy S2 today. 

My well loved and faithful old dog has diabetes and cushings disease. I need to frequently get a blood sample to check her blood sugar level. I use the flashlight behind her ear to shine light right through the thin tissue of her ear to pinpoint the location of veins. This makes it easier for both the dog and me bacause I am assured of getting an adequate sample the first time and she no longer has to be poked more than once. Also, the light warms up the ear a little, making it easier to draw the blood.


----------



## magellan

Well, I've maybe got a new one for the discussion board.

While we were on vacation a mouse got into our house. My wife happened to spot him sitting behind my lounge chair. I got up and before he could run away I zapped him with 7000 lumens on turbo high mode from my Niteye Eye40vn Vinh modded light. While he was stunned I got a small container, picked him up with it and then put him out in the forest next to our house. After a few minutes he recovered his vision and crawled away, apparently none the worse for wear. Kinder than a mouse trap anyway.


----------



## mhpreston

On the road in Bulgaria have a Petzl Tikka in the (hire) car for emergencies and my EDC Zebralight. Used the latter to help me check the exterior of the car on handover. The hotel garage was too dark to see prop


----------



## blah9

Nice stories, guys. I lent my Fenix PD35vn triple XPL to a coworker to see in a small passageway yesterday so he could examine the fan located there that needs to be replaced soon. However, I didn't remember to get it back before I went home, so I felt naked without it. That was easy to fix by just adding a different light to my pocket for the night (Nitecore TM06vn, so way overkill haha).


----------



## groutboy_1

"Used 16 lm Inova STS keychain light to navigate dark apartment to go to the bathroom......"


----------



## cerbie

To look for a black plastic gadget, amongst a large shelving unit full of black plastic gadgets. The shelves are in the middle of the room, but so are the ceiling lights, so parts the bottom shelf need a 50+lm flashlight, in spite of the room otherwise being well-lit.


----------



## Ishango

We went to a museum yesterday. And they have this "tower of specimens not yet displayed".

You can look at it with the provided Maglites which were connected to a power cord and were kinda worthless in output. So my gf asked me if I had a flashlight on me. So I handed here my Olight S10-L2 and switched it to high. Now we could perfectly see what wss on there. A few other people were pleased to see a brighter light as well.


----------



## JasonJ

I use my Convoy C8 to monitor the dog in the back yard every night. It's 211ft deep and I can't see too good in the dark. 

Yesterday/last night I used my convoy S2+ to inspect the front of the engine on a 2001 Tahoe with inop A/C. Father-in-Law had a little 15 LED harbor freight dealy..couldn't see anything, lol. My S2+ on HIGH showed me what was missed previously, a tiny little section between brackets that indicated a broken A/C belt out of place and all twisted. Chalk one up for super bright lights!


----------



## djburkes

I used my M25C2VN to get rid of a rabbit that's been wreaking havoc on my garden. I would love to show you a pick of the hotspot next to the rabbit that was decimated with a .17 hmr but it may offend some people.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

djburkes said:


> I would love to show you a pick of the hotspot next to the rabbit that was decimated with a .17 hmr but it may offend some people.




Good thinking. 

Bill


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD35 on medium to navigate in an old, unfamiliar building with a lot of burned out lights.


----------



## blah9

I used the Fenix PD35vn triple XPL to look inside a computer case to take it apart. We were upgrading the hard drive to an SSD.  If it were a longer job I would have used a headlamp instead, but it wasn't too inconvenient to use a handheld light this time.


----------



## masterP

just to look at the white wall


----------



## wedlpine

While photographing a private event at the Milwaukee County Zoo earlier this evening, I leant my SRT3 to one of Jack Hanna's assistants. She was trying to light up some bait to get a Harris's Hawk to come back to it's roost.


----------



## blah9

Used the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm while I was painting some rusted screws on my Jeep for cosmetic purposes after we ran out of daylight. The headlamp was also very useful for cleaning up all our gear after working on the vehicle. Finally, later that night I took out some trash with the Fenix PD35vn triple XPL.


----------



## bbrins

This might get me banned...

I didn't use a single flashlight for anything today. :fail:


----------



## groutboy_1

"Used Batteryjunction keychain to walk to my car.


----------



## MountainKing

A one and a half hours 'hell' job changing the rollers in my sons furniture sliding drawer. My back is still very very sore and hurting. The H52W worked wonders


----------



## blah9

After I parked last night I thought I saw some glass on the ground behind my car, so I got out my Fenix PD35vn triple XPL to take a look. Sure enough, there was some glass, so then I knew which spots to avoid when leaving the spot later on.

I also dropped a couple pieces of food on the ride, so I used the same light to look under the seat and successfully retrieve them.


----------



## groutboy_1

blah9 said:


> After I parked last night I thought I saw some glass on the ground behind my car, so I got out my Fenix PD35vn triple XPL to take a look. Sure enough, there was some glass, so then I knew which spots to avoid when leaving the spot later on.
> 
> I also dropped a couple pieces of food on the ride, so I used the same light to look under the seat and successfully retrieve them.


Note: "Please check all local/state ordnance regarding the possession, use, implementation, and ownership of *so-called tactical/^ High Lumen police style flashlights ...There may be permit, and, or licensing requirements in your locale, or require training, or safety classes before use in public.. Please contact your local police department for information..."
****************************************
"Never eat the Mc nuggets from under the seat! "[emoji38]


----------



## blah9

Haha! It was a shame that I dropped them because I spent the day vacuuming and detailing the inside of the car. Oh well, at least the food was found, and I did refrain from eating it off the floor!


----------



## ahtoxa11

Used my newly received Eagletac S200c2 to throw the beam around my apartment complex (not at the windows) and have a few kids ask curious questions.


----------



## geokite

I use daily a ZL H32F in the "0.36" lumen mode to not wake my wife up in the morning getting my things together. 

I also use, daily, a ZL SC600 II L2 as a front flasher (4Hz) on my bike, going to work. 1100 lumens as a flasher is amazingly bright in the daytime; drivers are going to see me.

I also use, daily, a ZL H502r attached to the back of my helmet, also flashing in 4Hz mode.

Steve


----------



## mc84

Gf was using a keychain light to walk her dogs which illuminated about 3 footsteps ahead of her. The little shih tzu decided to bolt, she frantically tried to shine her light to follow her with no luck! Luckily i kept my mmu-x3r on me ( the one she told me to leave at home cause it was overkill for a flashlight ). She took back every bad thing she said about the mmu but not all my other flashlights!


----------



## Burnt_Umbra

Put fresh eneloops in the semi-retired Nitecore EA4 and walked the entire complex (three small buildings) looking for anything unusual, including crawling under the house. I'm on a corner lot and the police had one street blocked with crime scene tape as they searched door to door for a suspect in a shooting. My property was not included in the search area but I thought I might as well take a look around. Just to make sure. The good news; I found nothing out of the ordinary and the police found their suspect. *B_U


----------



## blah9

We took some pictures of devices in the lab today, so I used the Fenix PD35vn triple XPL to provide some illumination. They didn't have to be super nice, so the light was perfectly adequate for the job despite the fact that I used direct illumination which created some strong shadows.


----------



## Phlogiston

My belt EDC LD02's been seeing quite a bit of service lately, because I've been trying to nail down a leak from a water cistern. The room lighting's been fine for most of the job, so I didn't bother with a headlamp, but the LD02's been great for close up examinations and lighting from multiple angles - the water droplets sparkle nicely when I do that, so they're nice and easy to find.


----------



## theshoelacebandit

Put my H52W on my dogs neck in flashing mode so that cars could see us as he pulled me around the neighborhood on my longboard. He's a 100 lb German Shepherd


----------



## bdogps

Used the Zrayvn(thanks to Doc) to hunt for snails and relocate them to a different location. They eat up the wife's succulents plants.


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

Let my friend I was visiting before the approaching rain storm would eliminate all sunlight take my EDC D25C to find a piece of mail she insisted she had to find. Was not worried because of my D25aaa in my other pocket. Oh, she just found it, she said thanks to the light she reiterated.


----------



## OCD

Helped my sister and her family move into an apartment until they can move into their new house. Went into their bedroom to assemble thier bed frame and had no light (no overhead fixture, just a wall outlet on the switch for a lamp). No problem for a flashaholic...out came my Thunite Ti Ti. Clipped it to my hat and went to work. My dad joined me with his Maratac AAA SS. About halfway though, someone got us a lamp. 
:thumbsdow


----------



## Ishango

This weekend we went to the Batavia, a replica of the old East India Company ship of the same name and took a tour through the shipyard and on the ship. On the inside they have artificial lights nowadays, but on the deepest part of the ship the guide wanted to point out a few things that were difficult to see. So I used my Preon 1 on medium to illuminate that part. Nice to see the details on that beautiful ship.


----------



## Poppy

JasonJ said:


> I use my Convoy C8 to monitor the dog in the back yard every night. It's 211ft deep and I can't see too good in the dark.
> 
> Yesterday/last night I used my convoy S2+ to inspect the front of the engine on a 2001 Tahoe with inop A/C. Father-in-Law had a little 15 LED harbor freight dealy..couldn't see anything, lol. My S2+ on HIGH showed me what was missed previously, a tiny little section between brackets that indicated a broken A/C belt out of place and all twisted. Chalk one up for super bright lights!



Hi Jason,
I am glad to see that you are finding good uses for your Convoy S2+ and that you are happy with it. It really is my favorite "general use" light out to 60-80 feet.


----------



## MrJino

Used my new qr beta to walk my dog rather than the larger pd30.


----------



## blah9

We were working underneath a beach house today to get it ready for the summer and had to close some valves before turning on the water to the house. It was very dark under the house, so we used the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm as the main source of illumination for closeup work. We also used the Nitecore TM06vn to supplement and see the whole area at once. It was a great combo.


----------



## ven

Packed the quad pd35vn and tn36vn ready for camping along with the Fenix cl20. Also packed my d25c ti neutral and vinking pro 2.5(just in case). Charging Callums Tube up,he has a few flashlights packed and even the daughter too. The boss also has a couple of lanterns and a convoy s8/TubeVN .........jeez no room for anything else :laughing:


----------



## Poppy

ven said:


> Packed the quad pd35vn and tn36vn ready for camping along with the Fenix cl20. Also packed my d25c ti neutral and vinking pro 2.5(just in case). Charging Callums Tube up,he has a few flashlights packed and even the daughter too. The boss also has a couple of lanterns and a convoy s8/TubeVN .........jeez no room for anything else :laughing:


gee ven, I see that you have a lantern packed. Why not just ceiling bounce one of your throwers off of the moon?


----------



## LuisJ.

Ihad to take apart my fishing reel and needed to see all the small parts and gears.


----------



## Garytn

Out in the shop, searching the bowels of my "fastener" drawer looking for a stainless steel screw. Before that, my daughter's mother-in-law dropped her earring. Found it with the Haiku.


----------



## ven

Poppy said:


> gee ven, I see that you have a lantern packed. Why not just ceiling bounce one of your throwers off of the moon?



Grat idea
BUT then I would have no excuse for a





:laughing:


----------



## blah9

I used the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm to rake up some pine needles and put them in bags for collection later on. The headlamp made that job just as easy as it would have been if it were light outside.  It also really impressed my mother-in-law (I'm pretty sure she's a flashaholic haha)!


----------



## ven

I used the quad pd35vn to explore around and the d25ti for closer up uses..........then i could not find my viking pro:thinking:left it in the tent and gone Could not find the holster i had attached to my combats either:sigh: I gave up after looking for a bit and took it as a loss.......

Then unpacking the viking pro was in the boot and the holster was found when cleaning the car out,down side of chair........happy days:thumbsup:

Callum was over the moon too




:laughing:


----------



## SVT-ROY

Mehh, used the fury with ti clip along with the EB1 to search for my titan aaa&#55357;&#56853; No luck.


----------



## Ishango

We were at a wedding last night and in the evening all the younger kids went to bed in one of the side buildings so we could party. I used my 4Sevens Quark 123 on moon mode to check on the kids several times. I also had my PALight Survival along functioning as a night light for my daughter.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD32UE on medium to locate a misplaced HT radio. Found it.


----------



## ven

Used my viking pro v2.5 under the pond to check on the fish,quite murky so used medium mode to find the fish in the spill. Left sat under water for around 5 mins resting on a rock.........Run under tap water after,dried light on top of boiler (around 25oC)and back in its holster.


----------



## Firsh

I checked the attic for faulty roof tiles, whether or not there was rain water sprinkling in. We have an old house... It was very useful to have a powerful light to help me find the leaky parts.


----------



## dnlmcginnis5

Used my m61ll to light up the motor of our overheated fire pumper while the shop technician worked on it last night he had a cheap light with bad tint I didn't even bother to look at the brand needless to say he's buying Malkoff products now too


----------



## fredted40x

Some guy was playing his guitar on the bench in the field outside my house at 10:30pm and trying to sing.

had several plans to stop him so I could geto sleep but went for the flashlight option.

Set the modded TK75 to turbo in the house under a pillow, then lent out the window and lit him and the rest of the field up for a few seconds. 
Didnt have to say a word.

Silence.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

fredted40x said:


> ...Set the modded TK75 to turbo in the house under a pillow, then lent out the window and lit him and the rest of the field up for a few seconds.
> Didnt have to say a word.
> 
> Silence.



So apparently your TK75 has a MUTE button! :huh:


----------



## markr6

I was sitting on my deck and kept hearing a scratchy sound. I stomped around on it to scare out what I though would be a cat. I looked around and could see white wiskars/hair thru the tiny crack between two boards close to where I was sitting.

My Convoy M1 w/ XP-L V6 really worked well to light up the entire area under there. The rather throwy beam really helped punch thru that small 4" opening from the side.

It was a SKUNK!

I got one of those sulfur bombs you put in chipmunk holes. Lit it and threw it under the deck. Talk about SMOKE!!! WOW!!! Luckily it didn't kill him because I would have to figure out how to get him out.

I dumped a bunch of Clorox under there to see if that keeps rodents out. Maybe I'll do it right and put up some wire mesh or something.


----------



## Ishango

Tonight I used my Fenix LD22 as a bicycle light with the Fenix bike mount. My standard bicycle LED light is weak and had to cycle through quite a bit of the unlit countryside. So the LD22 helped me stay on the bicycle lane effortlessly (I tried cycling with only the standard light but couldn't see the lane with it).


----------



## blah9

Used my Fenix PD35vn triple XPL and the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm to build a few new desktop computers in the lab this week. The lights made short work of seeing in small crevices and finding dropped screws, etc.


----------



## gclyn

I rotate my Nitecore P12, Thrunite TN 12 2014, and Thrunite Archer 2C V2 when I walk my dog at night.


----------



## FortyCaliber

I tried to get the grass mowed but I ran out of daylight, so I grabbed a ball cap and clipped my C2 with AW 17670 and Malkoff M361 to it and finished my mow.


Also used it to light up the back yard before letting the dogs out to make sure the skunk wasn't out there.


----------



## BennyBoomBox

Went on a 1am Walmart run tonight and as I was leaving I noticed a couple Pushing their car in a almost empty and hollered If they needed any help. They needed a jump so I grabbed my jumper cables pop'd the hood and reached for my trusty E05(also had my Nitecore MH10 on my belt if I need more lumens) that's living on my keyback on my belt loop to make sure I had the Clamps on right and. Got their car to fire up on the first try after about 30 seconds of charging so it wasn't too dead told the guy to let it ideal for about 30 minutes before shutting it off and went our own ways after many thanks.


----------



## Mark.K

My twin grandsons, 4 months old, visited us over the long weekend. The night light in the wall socket just wasn't enough. But my Nitecore EC21 on a tail stand with the 1L moonlight reflected off the ceiling with a soft, even glow, all night long. It was just right for taking care of a fussy baby. The moms were impressed. I slept!


----------



## Cataract

Girlfriend asked if I had something less bright (meaning the 40w bedside lamp). Without hesitation I got Mr. Elfin to help. She said it was a great idea. I won't need my Plenty-of-Fish account anymore.


----------



## ForrestChump

MD2 - Nightlight for watching movies.


----------



## uofaengr

Use my L11C N219b almost daily looking in cabinets at wiring. Perfect light for this.


----------



## ven

Been using my CQvn xpg2 5000k every day in work for inspections ,sits in my p1d and either lowest or next level up is more than adequate. Just such a useful wall off light with great colour rendition.


----------



## torchsarecool

My fenix tk60 is a stand in nightlight for tonight to make a change from the olight i3s as the battery needs charging


----------



## Xiphex

I heard a Mosquito buzzing near my ear, took my Nitecore MH20 to hunt that bug down, 10 minutes later, turns out it was resting on my wardrobe blending in with the brown frame. Down the toilet mosquito goes. Relentless, I know. On a positive note: I let out house flies and Ants.


----------



## Dex Robinson

I was changing the oil filter on my old Triumph TR250 (an operation commonly likened to the Exxon Valdez disaster) when my trouble-light crapped out at a critical moment. I clipped my PD32 to the battery hold down strap and continued working.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Had a 35 minute power outage this morning. When using the bathroom, I tail-stood my JetBeam WL-S4 and ceiling bounced all 2600 glorious lumens. Man, that MTG2 emitter is Maximus Beefius! (I know, I know. There are plenty of other lights out there w/ more lumens. But hardly any w/ that much light out of ONE led)


----------



## idleprocess

Used the keychain Fenix LD01 to assist with a faucet replacement. Could have gotten other lights, but that was on my person and sufficient for the task.


----------



## kj2

Used my Thrunite TN36vn to walk the dog. Had been a while since I used it. On the highest mode, it's just ridiculously bright


----------



## LeafSamurai

Used my Thrunite TN12 2014 NW and Thrunite TN4A NW for an overnight security job at a construction site. Definitely happy with the performance of both lights and well worth every cent spent on these two lights.


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Used my Thrunite TN36vn to walk the dog. Had been a while since I used it. On the highest mode, it's just ridiculously bright



It's such a great light,love the solid feel and nice ano that reminds me of some olights(very good). Hopefully get some use with mine when get chance to go camping. Love the press and hold from off for moonlight,great for a bedroom side light.


----------



## blah9

Used my Fenix TK75vnkt to impress some friends during a walk home the other night. Had to be careful to not blind anyone else down the street though!


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> It's such a great light,love the solid feel and nice ano that reminds me of some olights(very good). Hopefully get some use with mine when get chance to go camping. Love the press and hold from off for moonlight,great for a bedroom side light.


Solid feel and the knurling is great!


----------



## more_vampires

JohnnyBravo said:


> Had a 35 minute power outage this morning. When using the bathroom, I tail-stood my JetBeam WL-S4 and ceiling bounced all 2600 glorious lumens. Man, that MTG2 emitter is Maximus Beefius! (I know, I know. There are plenty of other lights out there w/ more lumens. But hardly any w/ that much light out of ONE led)



Lol, so excessive! Sub 100 is mostly GTG for latrine!


----------



## j12730

My old eyes rely constantly on my little streamlight in my pocket every day


----------



## idleprocess

Heard some loud knocking on a window this evening. Walked outside with the LD01 in hand to observe a confused cicada repeatedly try to fly through a window this evening. I initially feared more for the window than the cicada.


----------



## markr6

idleprocess said:


> Heard some loud knocking on a window this evening. Walked outside with the LD01 in hand to observe a confused cicada repeatedly try to fly through a window this evening. I initially feared more for the window than the cicada.



Oh geez those will be coming out soon here in Indiana. At first they're kind of nice, a sound of summer. After awhile though, they're just annoying. I remember my family coming down from northern MI once, and we were sitting out back. My cousin was like "what the hell is that sound?!?!" I always figured they were everywhere.


----------



## WarRaven

markr6 said:


> Oh geez those will be coming out soon here in Indiana. At first they're kind of nice, a sound of summer. After awhile though, they're just annoying. I remember my family coming down from northern MI once, and we were sitting out back. My cousin was like "what the hell is that sound?!?!" I always figured they were everywhere.


Not us here, we get water beetles falling out of the sky at this time of year at night.
They think asphalt is water when they are in flight at night being lit by bright lights, so they drop.

If you do not know what one is, do not pick up bug, they play dead then draw their very long piercing beak and impale you.
Sting is one of the worst known to man.
Just saying.


----------



## idleprocess

markr6 said:


> Oh geez those will be coming out soon here in Indiana. At first they're kind of nice, a sound of summer. After awhile though, they're just annoying. I remember my family coming down from northern MI once, and we were sitting out back. My cousin was like "what the hell is that sound?!?!" I always figured they were everywhere.



We have the green ones here with the 2- and 3-year cycles that appear in smaller numbers every year. They can make disturbing squeaks when disturbed, making you think you've started a slow-flying and poorly-maneuvering hummingbird.


----------



## Dex Robinson

My PD32 went for an unfortunate tumble while I was using it for a photo light. I was taking a picture of my freshly installed fuel pump and was using a Thrunite T30V2 on one side and the PD32 on the other side to light things up. The PD32 fell from where I propped it and bounced around before ending up in a bucket of 20W50 oil (I just drained the oil from the car). It was still on and sitting in about 3" of oil. Had a good chip out of the anodizing. I had to wipe it down with varsol and then was it in soap and water. Seems no worse for the trip...other than the cosmetic damage.

This is why the older lights go into rotation into harder environments. I got a PD35 last month so the poor PD32 is getting stuck in some messy situations while the PD35 rests comfortably on my night stand.


----------



## WarRaven

Old bellow style mech, err saw mount boss after, adjustable too?
Well, not that old but.. You know.


----------



## Rider57

Putting this new drain in at work 


And finding this wierd hand print on the way out, my hand print right for comparison...


----------



## Stream

Wow, freaky handprint. I was watching an X Files marathon tonight, and that hand print looks pretty spooky lol.


----------



## ven

Quad pd35vn for checking on the pond,small wall of light that easily lights up the back garden . Great colour rendition from the xpl's


----------



## WarRaven

Had to try out new Olight M3XS-UT in basement crawl space under stairs...found a big old spider sitting on a old style glass thermometer 
so I clicked the Olights button....click,







Temperature went up 10c, spider vanished.


----------



## Monocrom

So some idiot thought I hit his car hard when I opened up my backdoor to toss in some food from a fast-food parking lot. I told him to take a good look, since my door had simply tapped his rear quarter panel. He says it's too dark to see anything now. Okay, so he might be trying for an insurance scam. I was not in the mood after having driven there and dealt with two separate obnoxious BMW drivers on the expressway.

In a very less-than- friendly tone, I offered to help by whipping out my S.S. Maratac AA model clipped to my pants pocket; and lighting up his quarter panel. He seemed surprised that I had a light on me. He had none. Keep in mind it's nearly 11pm on a dark street, and he's driving around. So, doesn't even have a cheap flashlight in his SUV. I guess he plans to feel around in the dark if he needs to change a flat tire. 

Before I left the parking lot, I suggested to him that a flashlight would be a wise investment. Suggested it in a way that if my words were a physical hand gesture, they'd involve one finger being prominently raised high above the others. My moron tolerance meter is running on fumes.


----------



## more_vampires

OMG! Went to a party, girlfriend showed up. She parked where no vehicle had parked before!

I turned hard on the steering, on grass and gravel, and apparently hit her front right car tire with my front left tire! It was dark, no lighting, and she'd never showed up before at that gathering.

Top it all off, I hit her car by backing out!

Tire on tire contact! LOL! No actual damage. Nothing was hurt by anything. WHEW! I almost had a serious girlfriend incident!

Zebralight SC52 and Foursevens QUARK pro aax1 to the rescue, had them both blazing.

OMG! YOU HIT MY CAR!!!!! Nah it's okay. Tire on tire. No damage. Here, take the flashlight. Look for damage, please do so.

No damage.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Monocrom said:


> Before I left the parking lot, I suggested to him that a flashlight would be a wise investment. Suggested it in a way that if my words were a physical hand gesture, they'd involve one finger being prominently raised high above the others. My moron tolerance meter is running on fumes.



Good for you for carrying a decent flashlight with you, and for showing restraint.


----------



## kj2

Used my Olight M22 and SR52vn, when I walked the dog. Had been a while since I used both, and they still rock!


----------



## WarRaven

kj2 said:


> Used my Olight M22 and SR52vn, when I walked the dog. Had been a while since I used both, and they still rock!


I'm still impressed by general utility of M22.
Bought it to light stuff up further then my PD35 likes, 
and I find later, it's a good trail light itself.

The city I live in, Edmonton is said to have largest green living space in North America, or the most park space. The M22 helps me wander throughout it better then I thought. 

I got to go light up other side of valley tonight again.


----------



## Monocrom

more_vampires said:


> OMG! Went to a party, girlfriend showed up. She parked where no vehicle had parked before!
> 
> I turned hard on the steering, on grass and gravel, and apparently hit her front right car tire with my front left tire! It was dark, no lighting, and she'd never showed up before at that gathering.
> 
> Top it all off, I hit her car by backing out!
> 
> Tire on tire contact! LOL! No actual damage. Nothing was hurt by anything. WHEW! I almost had a serious girlfriend incident!
> 
> Zebralight SC52 and Foursevens QUARK pro aax1 to the rescue, had them both blazing.
> 
> OMG! YOU HIT MY CAR!!!!! Nah it's okay. Tire on tire. No damage. Here, take the flashlight. Look for damage, please do so.
> 
> No damage.


Well, if your night is going to involve a bit of bumping and grinding; might as well be with your girlfriend. LOL !


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> Good for you for carrying a decent flashlight with you, and for showing restraint.



It wasn't easy, my friend. But thank you for that.


----------



## kj2

WarRaven said:


> I'm still impressed by general utility of M22.
> Bought it to light stuff up further then my PD35 likes,
> and I find later, it's a good trail light itself.
> 
> The city I live in, Edmonton is said to have largest green living space in North America, or the most park space. The M22 helps me wander throughout it better then I thought.
> 
> I got to go light up other side of valley tonight again.



Can't wait for the 'darker' days to come 
The M22 is a great light, and a real keeper. Am looking forward on the M23. Same size but more throw. Think the M22 and M23 is a great combo, side-by-side.


----------



## Flashy808

LeafSamurai said:


> Used my Thrunite TN12 2014 NW and Thrunite TN4A NW for an overnight security job at a construction site. Definitely happy with the performance of both lights and well worth every cent spent on these two lights.



Hey you have a TN4A. How did you choose between the TN4A and the Nitecore EA41 please? Or did you have to?


----------



## blah9

I was on a flight home last night and the person next to me was trying to read a book using the overhead light. However, the light was intermittent, so I let him borrow my Fenix PD35vn triple XPL. It was slightly too bright on low but it worked fine for him.

On another note, all of my belongings were swabbed by the TSA at the airport, presumably because I had four flashlights in my backpack. That's the first time that has happened to me despite carrying those lights on a few flights in the past.


----------



## recDNA

Now that theater seats are assigned I used MDC to find my seat for Ant Man


----------



## LeafSamurai

Flashy808 said:


> Hey you have a TN4A. How did you choose between the TN4A and the Nitecore EA41 please? Or did you have to?



The TN4A comes with the NW option, and I prefer NW tint myself, so it's an easy decision. Selfbuilt's review also stated that the Nitecore EA41 might have a parasitic drain that drains the battery when it is not in use and not in the lockout mode, which helps to make my decision to get the TN4A much easier. Hope that helps.


----------



## Flashy808

LeafSamurai said:


> The TN4A comes with the NW option, and I prefer NW tint myself, so it's an easy decision. Selfbuilt's review also stated that the Nitecore EA41 might have a parasitic drain that drains the battery when it is not in use and not in the lockout mode, which helps to make my decision to get the TN4A much easier. Hope that helps.



Hmm Nicely Summarised. 
Thanks for helping me choose it helps to have someone else in the same boat!


----------



## LeafSamurai

Flashy808 said:


> Hmm Nicely Summarised.
> Thanks for helping me choose it helps to have someone else in the same boat!



No worries mate. Check Selfbuilt's review of both lights as well. His reviews are the deciding factor for me to buy new lights


----------



## DellSuperman

Used my Sinner Cu 18350 Tri EDC to light up my father-in-law's toes for my sister in law to clip his nails at the hospital bed..

He's in quite bad shape now but he was quite intrigued by the flashlight when he saw it & asked to hold it to have a look. 
He has never seen a solid copper flashlight before..


----------



## ahtoxa11

Monocrom said:


> So some idiot thought I hit his car hard when I opened up my backdoor to toss in some food from a fast-food parking lot. I told him to take a good look, since my* door had simply tapped his rear quarter panel*. He says it's too dark to see anything now. Okay, so he might be trying for an insurance scam. I was not in the mood after having driven there and dealt with two separate obnoxious BMW drivers on the expressway.
> 
> In a very less-than- friendly tone, I offered to help by whipping out my S.S. Maratac AA model clipped to my pants pocket; and lighting up his quarter panel. He seemed surprised that I had a light on me. He had none. Keep in mind it's nearly 11pm on a dark street, and he's driving around. So, doesn't even have a cheap flashlight in his SUV. I guess he plans to feel around in the dark if he needs to change a flat tire.
> 
> Before I left the parking lot, I suggested to him that a flashlight would be a wise investment. Suggested it in a way that if my words were a physical hand gesture, they'd involve one finger being prominently raised high above the others. *My moron tolerance meter is running on fumes.*




How's he a moron for you tapping his car with your door? That's rather uncalled for.


----------



## ahtoxa11

On topic. 

Used my h600w extensively last night as I cleaned my firearms after a range trip.


----------



## DellSuperman

ahtoxa11 said:


> How's he a moron for you tapping his car with your door? That's rather uncalled for.


Probably along the line of the insurance scam that he mentioned? 
And perhaps he wasn't in a good mood having to deal with some errant drivers earlier that.. I think i can understand monocrom feeling, having dealt with something similar myself recently.


----------



## Monocrom

ahtoxa11 said:


> How's he a moron for you tapping his car with your door? That's rather uncalled for.



Actually it was called for. Funny how others in this topic, especially other veteran members of CPF, know what an accidental tap in a crowded parking lot means. Either you misinterpreted what I wrote, or you're trying to stand out and get noticed. Wouldn't be the first time that a new member tried that.

Normally I'd give someone like you the benefit of the doubt. Typically I welcome new members on CPF. But since my above post was so clear that no one else misinterpreted it (or pretended to do so), you can use someone else's posts to squawk out your psuedo righteous indignation. Welcome to my Ignore List.

Though I'm not going to let someone like you change the way I normally treat new members. I'll still welcome them to CPF, and still answer their questions. Just wanted you to know that. Have a nice day.


----------



## Monocrom

DellSuperman said:


> Probably along the line of the insurance scam that he mentioned?
> And perhaps he wasn't in a good mood having to deal with some errant drivers earlier that.. I think i can understand monocrom feeling, having dealt with something similar myself recently.



Thank you. You articulated it perfectly.

I've seen car scams of similar nature happen. To my father, best friend of nearly 25 years, his mother, and to his sister. Large SUV in a head-on that would have killed my best friend if it wasn't for the air-bags and his seatbelt. That driver claimed she was hurt. Large SUV vs. Sub-compact. When my best friend's insurance agent found out what they were both driving, he hung up and called her. Less than 10 minutes later, agent calls my friend back. Surprise, surprise; she suddenly dropped her claim of being hurt.

I'm sure if I didn't have my light on me, the guy would have insisted on getting my Insurance info. or writing down my plate # if I told him no way. Okay, fair enough. Maybe he was a moron. Or maybe he was just a greedy piece of garbage. Either way, my S.S. Maratac AA model on the highest setting put an end to it.


----------



## Stream

DellSuperman said:


> Probably along the line of the insurance scam that he mentioned?
> And perhaps he wasn't in a good mood having to deal with some errant drivers earlier that.. I think i can understand monocrom feeling, having dealt with something similar myself recently.



So you think the guy sits around parking lots all day waiting for someone to accidently tap his car with their door? Must be the worst insurance scam artist ever. I can understand that he wanted to get out and check for damage, (it doesnt take a lot to get a small ding or to chip the paint) and I dont agree that he was moron for doing so. 

Having said that, Monocrom dealt with the situation appropriately and responsibly. If he wants to vent after and call the guy a moron, thats fine. And besides, being a New Yorker I imagine thats how they say hello lol. Conversely, I dont think Monocrom or anyone else should be surprised or indignant that others see his assessment of the guy as a moron as harsh simply based on the scenario he described.


----------



## Monocrom

Just wanted to add that the guys who individually tried to scam my friends and family over the years were simply opportunists. They don't wait around in parking lots or on certain stretches of roads. But if something happens one day, they pounce. About 10 years ago, best friend's mom got into a fender bender on a side street, The other driver instantly jumped out of his car with an instant camera and immediately started snapping pics of everything.

Now this was before he even looked just with his eyes to see how bad the damage was. This was before he even said anything to her. Instantly jumped out and takes pictures. Very first thing he does. She called her insurance company.... as well as her lawyer. I mean, that's just blatant. That sorta thing just goes on here all the time.

To stay on topic, I used my Photon Freedom today to check under my desk at work. Job site has a minor issue with roaches. I bought my own can of Raid.... And I use it.


----------



## UnderPar

Power outage! Got my Olight S30R and used its magnetic tail cap to tail stand on the window grill. Switched on to medium and bingo!


----------



## AmericanEDC

I handed my Maratac Rev 3 aaa in SS on low setting to my 3.5 year old off keychain and she went on a hunt for a missing bean bag to our new toss game. She actually found it under a shelving unit. It was dark blue so missed without the light. 

It never hurts to hand a flashlight to a kid to help look for something!


----------



## OCD

Wife and I visited the steamboat Arabia meusium in Kansas City this past weekend. The Arabia sank in 1856 loaded with 200 tons of new merchandise marked for 52 general stores along the Missouri river. The river changed course and she ended up buried under 45 feet of mud in a farm field. In 1987 she was found and excavated, salvaging all her cargo. On display was the ship's original boiler which must have been about 20 - 30 feet long. I looked inside it and couldn't see anything. Out came my HDS 200. Clicked it on high and lit up the inside. I called my wife over to see. She looked inside and then backed away shaking her head at me...like she always does.


----------



## Rider57

Was using my sk to check that the drains and vents were clear before a floor demolishion and lost it. Found it under all the rubble hours later still on.


----------



## Timothybil

Used my 6P with Lumens Factory LED drop in to examine the fins on my air conditioner compressor tonight. Having a problem with air flow through the unit so shone the light under the unit to see if I could see it through the fins. No luck so sprayed a bunch of cleaner all over it. Will rinse it off tomorrow and check it again. It's amazing how one can always find a use for a light if you have it with you.


----------



## idleprocess

Monocrom said:


> Just wanted to add that the guys who individually tried to scam my friends and family over the years were simply opportunists. They don't wait around in parking lots or on certain stretches of roads. But if something happens one day, they pounce.


Ah yes. I know the type. Will cry and whinge at the returns desk in a store until the clerk or their manager gives them a refund to get them out of the store because they're disturbing other customers. Pulls similar stunts with expired coupons or other discounts that simply aren't applicable. Calls a tech support or billing number for a service provider and methodically lies through their teeth about some service issue or billing discrepancy in order to get a voucher for the month; a similar story in 30 days _guaranteed™_. A car insurance scam would just come naturally to these types since the story they tell is that they're always being wronged and they've reached the point that they believe their own bullsh_t.

For all the time they spend scamming and all the misery they inflict on themselves, what they get out of it doesn't seem to be worth it in the long run.


----------



## KeepingItLight

Rider57 said:


> Was using my sk to check that the drains and vents were clear before a floor demolition and lost it. Found it under all the rubble hours later still on.



Oh, yes, now I recall. You're the fellow who kills flashlights with his jackhammer!

Great pic!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

ahtoxa11 said:


> How's he a moron for you tapping his car with your door? That's rather uncalled for.



This thread was derailed for awhile responding to this post. Better to ignore a post than to take to to such lengths.  This thread is about use of a flashlight. Got to tell you, I agree with the poster. That is a flaming post, and a CPF Rule 4 violation. Look it up.

Bill


----------



## Stream

Rider57 said:


> Was using my sk to check that the drains and vents were clear before a floor demolishion and lost it. Found it under all the rubble hours later still on.



Awesome picture!


----------



## Stream

Monocrom said:


> Just wanted to add that the guys who individually tried to scam my friends and family over the years were simply opportunists. They don't wait around in parking lots or on certain stretches of roads. But if something happens one day, they pounce. About 10 years ago, best friend's mom got into a fender bender on a side street, The other driver instantly jumped out of his car with an instant camera and immediately started snapping pics of everything.
> 
> Now this was before he even looked just with his eyes to see how bad the damage was. This was before he even said anything to her. Instantly jumped out and takes pictures. Very first thing he does. She called her insurance company.... as well as her lawyer. I mean, that's just blatant. That sorta thing just goes on here all the time.



I don't see how him being quick to take pictures makes it a scam, maybe the last person that hit him just drove off before he could get any details. Either way, if you hit someone with your car and cause damage to their vehicle then they have a legitimate claim. A scam would be if he deliberately caused the accident just to collect insurance money.

About a year ago, someone hit the back of my car while parked outside a supermarket. It looked like it had been caused by a taller vehicle, maybe an SUV, and it left a small but ugly dent the size of a golf ball on the top edge of my trunk. The person left the scene without leaving a note, and I was stuck paying for the damage. It was also a lot of hassle for me because I had to file a police report for a hit and run to get a reduced deductible, as well as getting the body shop to confirm that the damage was most likely caused by another vehicle. In other words, I was not happy about it. 

Just a few weeks later I'm sitting in my car outside another supermarket, waiting for a family member to finish shopping, and this lady in the SUV in front of me doesn't see that I'm parked behind her. She starts to reverse instead of pulling out into the lane in front of her, which would have made more sense than reversing across the space behind her. I honk the horn to alert her, but it's too late and I hear crunching. This was after dark, so I take out my PD35 to check for damages. I see that the license plate had been dented where it got hit by the trailer hitch on her car, and there looks like there is a gap in the plastic trim that wraps around the bumper. All in all, the damage wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. 

However, I was still kinda ticked off from having to pay for the damages caused by the last person to hit my car. She had her teenage daughter in the car, and claimed to be stressed, but she was rude and dismissive, and said something like “oh well, I have to go now”. Besides the dented plate, it looked like the plastic trim could be cracked, and I thought “why the heck should I be the one stuck with the bill again for damage caused by others?” So I firmly told her if she left without giving me her details I would report her for a hit and run, she then agreed to give me her details as well as signing a note that said she backed into me. I took pictures with my cell phone to document the damages. 

The next morning I found out that the plastic trim could simply be popped into place again, and besides the dented plate, there was no actual damage to the car. I didn't care too much about the dented plate, so I didn't bother taking advantage of the offer by her insurance company to have the car repaired. 

There are always two sides to every story, but the bottom-line is that if you are at fault for hitting someone else's car and causing damages, the other party has a legitimate legal claim to have their vehicle repaired. They are not scamming anyone by holding you responsible, instead of paying out of their own pocket for damage you caused.

Anyway, to get back on topic, last night I used my SC62w so I wouldn't step on a whole bunch of sticky snails when I took out the trash. The SC62w is the most versatile light that I own right now, I also love the neutral tint. It sits on my night stand, and I pretty much use it every night.


----------



## Rockyf07

My SC5w for checking inside the engine compartment of a Bell 206 for leaking oil. Only light smattering was to be seen.


----------



## Mag liter

Used my md2 with cool m61 to do some tune up work on my truck


----------



## kj2

Received the Olight R40, today so I'd to use it  Took the dog out for a nice walk, near a forest where it was nicely dark


----------



## ForrestChump

An alarm clock.

Somehow, in a morning haze, I confused my phone alarm with my Malkoff MDC HA TAC.

As you know it comes on in high. I must have turned it on and it went under the covers and I rolled over on it.

I was then VERY awake.

True story. Malkoff versatility right there.


----------



## more_vampires

...wait your Malkoff MDC HA TAC has an alarm clock? Jealous!


----------



## ForrestChump

more_vampires said:


> ...wait your Malkoff MDC HA TAC has an alarm clock? Jealous!



Yup.


----------



## skwerlion

I used my modded Pelican PM6 3320...
at two estate sales.
Seriously, some of those closets were verrry dark, and there might have been
Christmas Sweaters in there!


----------



## uofaengr

TN12 and SC62w tonight around the lake on turbo just because.


----------



## uglydog

Not sure if this was mentioned in the 175 pages of this thread so far, though on a lightly raining night last week, the 1000l Fenix was raised vertical to see the rain falling. You can actually see each droplet falling from the sky from several dozen yards away, its a really cool experience. 

Disclaimer :thinking: : Just make sure you don't do this while drinking heavy as you may get dizzy. Fun at a party though......a real cheap thrill


----------



## xzel87

Used my new G3 Incan to fry some various insects/pests that the bezel can completely cover over.


----------



## YAK-28

used a fenix ld50 and a nitecore ec4 to make our way home from a concert in the park and a ballet in the park on the last 2 nights.


----------



## blah9

Today I used my Fenix PD35vn triple XPL to light up my bike so I could put its front tire on in the dark after I took it out of my Jeep when I got home.


----------



## TOWFLYER

Used my Streamlight ProTac2L to peer into the dark corner of the storage shed at the range.
Looking for setup equipment for the tactical shotgun match.


----------



## FRITZHID

The same thing I do with it every night Pinky.... Finding out what my cats did this time.


----------



## Monocrom

FRITZHID said:


> The same thing I do with it every night Pinky.... Finding out what my cats did this time.



I think they're secretly trying to take over the world.


----------



## mhpreston

Tikka used on the mast of our skiff as a navigation light for an evening row


----------



## ven

Used my tn36vn,sr52vn,d25cvn and quad pd35vn for crab hunting. Nice beach off Angelesy called Benllech,tide in and Callum on the hunt. Caught a few little ones ,no pics as he let them go...

Little flood,not best as moonlight quite strong


----------



## Poppy

Great pictures! :thumbsup:

Hmmm, Here in the states, we use bait and traps. How do you do it on the other side of the pond? Blind them with a vn flashlight and then GRAB them?

Please give Callum my best!  it shows character that he threw the little ones back. I guess that Dad must be a good teacher. 




ven said:


> Used my tn36vn,sr52vn,d25cvn and quad pd35vn for crab hunting. Nice beach off Angelesy called Benllech,tide in and Callum on the hunt. Caught a few little ones ,no pics as he let them go...
> 
> Little flood,not best as moonlight quite strong


----------



## gclyn

Eagletac P25LC2 diffuser to walk the dog


----------



## ven

Cheers poppy  My original plan was to walk with flashlights down the beach . But the tide was right in so that was out :laughing:




Hopefully I might get some better beam pics if it's darker! So much light reflecting off the water......

Just make out the sr52vn at side of house











used my d25c ti to navigate the room and hallway at night on lowest setting .


----------



## ven

Oh on the bate side,in the past bacon or ham etc .This time we had no crab lines and just buckets. So the old school method was used,reach in and grab them from under rocks /sea weed :laughing: It worked fine although callum got quite wet. Caught around 5 small crabs within an hour or so.


----------



## groutboy_1

Nice pictures Ven...


----------



## markr6

groutboy_1 said:


> Nice pictures Ven...



+1! Is that your house? Great view!


----------



## ven

markr6 said:


> +1! Is that your house? Great view!



I wish it was!! :laughing: may be getting a static behind the house but it will be October possibly for any coming up for sale. In the process of finding a little holiday home in the area of Benllech and having a few chill out days too.

It's just opposite to where we are staying mark on Anglesey . Right on the beach .....nice views for sure but weather is a bit hit n miss(get used to that).

If I had a spair $800k I would be tempted :laughing:


----------



## xzel87

Thrunite T10S on a stone bench on high last night to spotlight myself. Leading some friends with high intensity interval workouts at the beach, it got dark coz started late but no biggies. Just had so many mosquitoes though at that time


----------



## wle

fix corroded battery terminal on guitar tuner
find toddler snack cup lids, those things can be anywhere
look at bike wheels for cracks in rim, black rim, hard to see

wle


----------



## markr6

Zebralight H52w while touching up some chipped paint on the bottom of my Jeep's rear door. I was detailing it last night and noticed a few pinhead-sized chunks of paint missing. Looks pretty good now and should keep rust from forming.


----------



## LedTed

FRITZHID said:


> The same thing I do with it every night Pinky.... Finding out what my cats did this time.



Nice, you got two pop culture references in one line; hilarious ones to boot.


----------



## groutboy_1

[email protected], today...Used Mag tac 320lm flashlight to toss out trash, and recycling...Skunk avoidance...


----------



## wle

walking around in the dark inside - 10 lumens
look for toddler missing snack cup lids - on 1000 lumens[different light]
look under sofa for random toys

wle


----------



## DaftEarth20883

I used my Mag-lite 2D to read last night, my book-lights batteries died and I don't have any of those little batteries around. 

Also beautiful beach pictures, love how you can see boats and stuff out on the water. Very awesome.


----------



## Dex Robinson

I used my Thrunite Ti3 on the brim of a cap as a headlamp while (once again) working on my car. It was a real trip down memory lane...installing points and setting the gap with a feeler gauge. This kinda crap was for my grandfather!

The reversible clip on the Ti3 is very handy. Since I don't clip the light in my pocket, I think I will leave the clip reversed for mounting on a cap.

Also, for about a month, I've using a much maligned LaCrosse AAA NiMH in the light. These cells came with the charger. I have some unopened AAA Eneloops but I figured it wouldn't hurt to at least try the LaCrosse cells since I was "stuck" with them anyway. I'm quite surprised by the performance, I used that lamp for about 30 minutes today at various settings and it still provided good light on that cheap cell. Only tonight have I finally noticed a performance drop.


----------



## WarRaven

Late last night, truck idling on street in front of my house. Bothered me, grabbed M3XS-UT and made way into yard behind my very large trees, pointed M3XS-UT at yield sign just in front of said truck, out of sight of truck occupants... Lit it up on high, and that yield sign lit up like the sun, maybe brighter.
Truck left immediately.
Usually a camera flash in background is enough to spook the naughty, though this worked well.


----------



## yoyoman

A holiday in Switzerland today. Went for a ride in the French Alps but the weather wasn't nice and came home early. Got stopped at the border by Swiss customs because stores in Switzerland are closed until Monday. "No, I didn't go shopping." They walk to back of the car, a 1986 911, and I pop the lid. They're not pleased and walk to to front of the car. I pop open the trunk, grab my Oveready bored, ice blue 9P with Oveready X-PG2 N dropin and show them that there's nothing in the trunk. They're still not pleased and I light up the area under the seats and the back seats. Finally, they let me go.


----------



## ven

:laughing: like it!!! trying to smuggle an engine in the back


----------



## kj2

Used my Olight R40, when I walked the dog. Klarus P1C as back-up, you never know


----------



## groutboy_1

Got nothing.....


----------



## ven

Used my armytek viking pro 2.5 out front to check inside the bosses car............to no avail. Mid mode used..........


----------



## blah9

I was visiting family last night and to walk to the car next to the house I turned on the Fenix PD35vn triple XPL so we could all see in the dark.

On the trip there I also saw a huge puddle of liquid under the Jeep so I took a look with the same light. Luckily I think it was just water from running the air conditioning. I don't often use it so I almost forgot that could happen haha.

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend!


----------



## blah9

Rode my bike to the gym last night and on the way home it was dark so I got to try out my brand new Fenix BC30 bike light. It worked great, and along with a red blinking taillight I was very visible. No cars came anywhere near me which was great. I actually wonder if I'm safer at night with the lights on than during the day. Maybe not.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

One of the nose pads from a pair of reading glasses broke off and disappeared onto the floor. Used my PD32UE on medium to find it.


----------



## Treeguy

Last night: Moon mode on my Quark Pro 1xAA.

I took out the garbage.

My life is one big adventure.


----------



## idleprocess

Got on the bike on a weeknight for the first time in months and lit my way with the bike-mounted BC30 and improvised helmet-mounted HL55. Lights did their job admirably ... valves on my innertubes and my tire inflator didn't fare so well.


----------



## Stefano

Small test (In a small wood) with two Nitecore P12, cool withe vs neutral withe.


----------



## Ishango

Not my story, but interesting. Two students from the town of Maastricht in the Netherlands went into a marlstone cave (quarry more likely) for a walk in Belgium using only their phones as lights. They could not find the exit soon enough and their batteries died. After about 21 hours they had luckily found a small opening and they could call out for help. A nearby sheep's herder heard them and called the emergency services. 

Now I've heard enough stories of people going into these caves without a guide (most cave guides started out by illegally exploring the caves themselves), but I personally cannot comprehend why you wouldn't at least take proper equipment along (a basic quality flashlight and spare batteries would be the least IMHO (let alone a backup)).


----------



## pvsampson

Kids used my SRT7 to play "police" earlier,and I use it when I go out on the verandah for a smoke.If it's too cold I go in to the laundry,on green.Outside I pan around the paddocks to see what is around,and spotted a couple of eyes in some trees in the distance but couldn't discern what they belonged to,most likely owls.Spotted a couple of rabbits about 100 mtrs or so,but can't do anything about them as our gun laws are strict here.Was thinking about leaving it on low setting for a night light for the kids,but I have a high end programmable LED setup on my fish tank,specifically for FW,which I use for that. Actually been finding the torch to be quite useful.


----------



## WarRaven

I'm not a hunter or play one on TV, but irc from my youth, carnivores eyes reflect red, herbivores more towards gold.
Omnivores, wild card.


----------



## Kudzu

Had a power outage last night. Tucked a Fenix E12 on medium behind a potted plant in the kitchen for a lovely shadow effect on the ceiling, and sat down to dinner.


----------



## pvsampson

Used the new M2X to light things up in the paddock.A LOT further away than I have been able until now.


----------



## Monocrom

Let's see.... after weeks of using an Ozark Trail 2AA light pressed into service to patrol large, dark, parking lots on my night-shift job; I decided to see how the main light in my car's BOB could do the job.

And WOW was I blown away!! That light is an Enercell 2AA LED model with an optic instead of a lens. Side-switch, narrow body compared to the O.T., and two settings. One for flood (the beam is gorgeous and perfectly circular), and then there's throw, when you push the bezel forward a bit. Not an ideal way of changing things up. But it works. And works incredibly well. As if throw was specifically designed for foot-patrol of huge, dark, parking lots. I was amazed how far the beam, even on the throw setting, could reach. So now, the O.T. is in my BOB, and the Enercell is in my Work bag. 

Sadly, the Enercell was commonly available at RadioShack. About what.... 99% of which closed their doors recently.


----------



## bmwsancho

Just did an oil change and needed a Solarforce L2 to find the oil sump plug. Even though it is really sunny outside the engine bay and oil pan are very dimly lit places.


----------



## pvsampson

SRT7 on low as a "mood light" on the verandah with the kids chatting,and patting our Tenterfield Terrier.Kids playing with their new i3s figuring the modes.

Around ten minutes ago,kids are in bed,and dog is barking at something,go out with M2X and spot a feral cat out in the paddock,which took off pretty quick after being lit up.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

HDS Rotary 250 used to check the washer to make sure I didn't leave any clothes behind.


----------



## Monocrom

Last night, after finishing up my foot-patrol at work, I took a much deserved break. (Working the night shift, I don't get one. But took one anyway because it's B.S. that I don't get one. Plus, security is an absolute joke at the place I work at.) Walked down to a 24-hour Dunkin' Donuts for a large coffee and a blueberry muffin. Walking back to work, I had to navigate down a very dark side street. At that time, no one is there. But I know the sidewalk is not even nearly even, and the lighting is **** poor. Out came my little Photon Freedom to light up my path down the sidewalk. Once I got to the corner, overhead lighting was sufficient when I made a right onto the main street.


----------



## blah9

Used my Fenix BC30 to ride around the block with my mother-in-law which was a lot of fun. I went for a long ride in the morning and got the family excited about biking again after a long layoff for them.

Also, I decided to lube the chain on my bike while my wife held the Fenix PD35vn triple XPL.  It was a really fun day!


----------



## Burgess

Replaced our whole-house Water Filter element.


Used my flashlight afterwards, to inspect for any seepage
around the threads. All it takes is a single grain of sand
to prevent the rubber O-ring from making a perfect seal.


Looks good, so far.


Checked again, few hours later . . . .


This time used a different flashlight,
just for fun.


Still looks good.


:thumbsup:
_


----------



## GearHunter

Let's see...it's 7:40am so the only use so far was, take dogs out at 0130 ( ones still a pup) , take dogs out at 0530 for the morning head call and paper boy scare then into the basement to fill the breakfast bowls. No work today so probably won't need it till tonight but it will be in my pocket just in case.


----------



## Dex Robinson

My father worked for Trans Canada Airlines in the mid 1950's when they were flying Merlin engined North Stars. The Merlins were maintained here in Winnipeg and the old Merlin test cell was probably abandoned circa 1960. It has fallen into extreme disrepair and will soon be demolished. It's currently home to a number of pidgeons. Recent construction exposed this old door which was likely locked for the last time during the Kennedy administration.

There is a brick missing from the structure so there is a hole exposing the interior of the building...but, being solid brick and concrete with no windows, it's pitch black. Today, I took my PD35 out to the structure and peered through that hole. The PD35 did a superb job of lighting it up. I'd hoped to see a preserved time capsule of old equipment and tools. No unexpectedly, what I actually saw was a collapsing structure of fallen beams, plaster, concrete and bricks.

In the future, I may take a camera out there and use the PD35 to light things up while I take a picture (the hole is too small for a camera and flash).


----------



## pvsampson

SRT7 tail standing on the bathroom cabinet when I had a shave.Lets me see better on the side away from the overhead fluoro,which is my weak eye side.


----------



## idleprocess

Brought the MINI TN30vn out to the folks' house in the country. Swept the treeline for wildlife but didn't see anything. Did spy a green walking stick hanging from the roof of the shed I was helping to build.


----------



## more_vampires

I fried a "Police Security" cheapo junk light during destructive testing. Well, that was yesterday. 

BTW, it is *NOT* lion compatible with the stock driver, but at least it comes apart REALLY easily. I also have drivers that size in hand....


----------



## bykfixer

Used a Lux-Pro to light up an area for a flash-less photo. 
Also used my rechargeable Coast in a side by side compare with my 2D cell Mag-Lite LED.
Mag-Lite shines farther than I can make out details. Coast shines a long ways a bit wider so it'll be used at work checking for downed power lines when portable matters.


----------



## markr6

SC52w to look up my 1-year-old son's nose and suck the snot out with one of those little squeeze bulb things. He has a cold. It's crazy how life changes!


----------



## ven

markr6 said:


> SC52w to look up my 1-year-old son's nose and suck the snot out with one of those little squeeze bulb things. He has a cold. It's crazy how life changes!




Sounds like you have a "greenie" tint


----------



## Stefano

Long walk on the beach with my lights, used the H602w and SC600w II.
After nearly two hours I turned off the two torches, turned on the Fenix PD35 (Cool withe) my eyes have protested. :mecry:
On the sand tint Cool withe is not appropriate, I suppose in the desert is the same thing.


----------



## Ishango

I've been camping all week. Have been using my E01 a lot and also used my Olight T10 and Armytek Prime A1 quite a lot. Used the Eagtac D25A2 NW as well when I wanted better color rendition. Today the kids of my neighbours seemed to have lost something in the playground and where searching with some kind of multi LED light (not too bright and taking them quite some time). So I started walking over with my Nitecore MT26, but unfortunately for my flashaholic heroic moment they found it just before I was there.


----------



## markr6

Stefano said:


> Long walk on the beach with my lights, used the H602w and SC600w II.
> After nearly two hours I turned off the two torches, turned on the Fenix PD35 (Cool withe) my eyes have protested. :mecry:
> On the sand tint Cool withe is not appropriate, I suppose in the desert is the same thing.



CW is horrible on snow too! I love having my H600w with me when backpacking in the winter.


----------



## xzel87

Last night used my G3 Incan (ooh yeah) to light up a fruit bat that seems to have made the mango tree beside the house as his new hang-out place. There was a small bird perched on a branch next to it too. Spotted a nest higher up but leaves were in the way to see clearly. Then taught my 19 month kid the names of some plants in the garden by highlighting them with the hotspot.

A few hours prior to that used my H02 headlamp on max ceiling bounce to take photo of my exercise group. Forgot I could just wear it and point the light upwards, instead wasted a few minutes trying to "horizontally headstand" it to point upwards


----------



## pvsampson

Early yesterday morning,like 2:30 am,used my SRT7 to light up some paperwork a nurse was filling out when she admitted my 8yr daughter.(She fell backwards and hit her head on concrete,serious concussion but is home and feeling better.)After that I used it when my 7yr daughter and I walked to the car as it was a little way from the main building.Had it ready to hit strobe in case anyone wanted to try and bother us,but it was quiet.


----------



## xzel87

pvsampson said:


> Early yesterday morning,like 2:30 am,used my SRT7 to light up some paperwork a nurse was filling out when she admitted my 8yr daughter.(She fell backwards and hit her head on concrete,serious concussion but is home and feeling better.)After that I used it when my 7yr daughter and I walked to the car as it was a little way from the main building.Had it ready to hit strobe in case anyone wanted to try and bother us,but it was quiet.



Hope she gets well soon...had a similar incident myself when I was 7, concussion, blood clot and 4 day hospitalisation.

Back on topic, was fiddling with my T10S with the head opened, had butterfingers, dropped it, dunno what the heck it hit in the drawer (full of blunt & sharp things) and it actually got dedomed . Wouldn't turn on so i tried cleaning off some bits of remaining gel like thing (is it silicone?) and still wouldn't turn on :shakehead


----------



## pvsampson

^^^ Thanks mate,she is feeling better and should recover fully.

Not like your light though!


----------



## ven

Glad your daughter will be ok pvsampson, sounds a scary time !

Been using my fenix cl25 quite a bit over the last week. Found it very useful when working under machinery by simply having it on the floor shining up. Instead of balancing a flashlight in between pulleys and belts or holding it whilst working ,it makes "light" work of illuminating all above in a soft light. No bright reflections off shiny metals ,and a broad area illuminated means not as much repositioning during inspections.


----------



## GearHunter

Mostly same old boring stuff....earned a living. Swapped out 16 "F can " ballasts above a hard lid in an under grade parking structure. Perhaps some people don't need hicri but I can never go back to cold blue light and guessing if that wire is green or gray!


----------



## uofaengr

Used my SC62w to help me see while I "fixed" (i.e. redneck engineered) the blend door in my truck giving me the first cold air I've had in a long time. [emoji106]


----------



## Dex Robinson

I photographed a small wood-working project on the lathe and I knew that the flash would throw a nasty shadow. I used my Thrunite T30S V2 to light the subject from the other side to help eliminate harsh shadows.


----------



## Stefano

Used on beach: Fenix TK35 NW - even three Headlamp (Zebralight H600w - H600Fw - H602w)

It 'nice to use the TK35, do a lot of light, little heat.
36000 cd for my use is enough


----------



## Monocrom

During my last 3rd shift, I was using my Enercell 2AA LED light for patrolling the very dark parking lot at the client's site. (A nightly thing.) This Enercell model is highly underrated. Part of it is due to being a side-switch model. Another part is due to the very slightly wobbly head _when the light is adjusted for its excellent throw setting._ (The beam profile in its flood setting is likewise, excellent.) The light seemed dim, the previous night. But at the start of the foot-patrol the next night, it seemed only a bit dim. Well, the beam gradually got dimmer until it became useless on the throw setting. Didn't kick down immediately. Just gradually faded. Very gradually.

So, out came my S.S. Maratac AA model on the high setting to finish up the patrol. Not ideal mind you. That light is not remotely made with throw in mind. However, pressed into service; the sheer output on high did a very acceptable job. Getting back to the security desk, and my work-bag, I popped in fresh AA batteries into my Enercell model.


----------



## FRITZHID

Just got back from a walk up to the nearest quick Mart with my Mod'd coast, walking on flood mode at ½ power.... Cop flashed me, pulled over and asked me what I was using, gave him business card after a lil tutorial and demo, got to Mart, bought my stuff, guy outside was trying to find radiator leak with cell phone.... I of course assisted with a real light and then proceeded home.


----------



## FRITZHID

Duplicate


----------



## hyperloop

Used the Nitecore Tube to illuminate behind the false ceiling to show the contractor where the water tank was leaking through the false ceiling and point out the leakage, very tiny, all flood but it did the job all right, the contractor had a unknown made in somewhere light which was terrible, it dimly illuminated the area behind false ceiling, and i mean DIM but along comes the Nitecore Tube to save the day, showed him the Tube he was amazed at the amount of light coming out of such a small package.


----------



## bykfixer

FRITZHID said:


> Just got back from a walk up to the nearest quick Mart with my Mod'd coast, walking on flood mode at ½ power.... Cop flashed me, pulled over and asked me what I was using, gave him business card after a lil tutorial and demo, got to Mart, bought my stuff, guy outside was trying to find radiator leak with cell phone.... I of course assisted with a real light and then proceeded home.



Cool story.

All I used mine for today was making bunny rabbits on the wall. Funny thing is I think my rabbit making hand got sunburned...


----------



## kj2

Nightly dog walk. On a dead-end road next to a forest. At some point, there is a small parking spot where occasionally, youngsters meet. To be safe, I used my Olight R20 to check if someone was there. I noticed there was something on the fence behind. Bumped my light to max, and saw a beautiful owl sitting. Just relaxing and didn't even bother that I killed his night vision. After a minute or so, he took off. Nature at his best


----------



## groutboy_1

"Used Lowe's 320lm, 4aaa, Lux-Pro Tactical 600 Flashlight to throw out trash, and walk to resident parking lot..."*(This light is available at Lowe's stores for a meger $19.99. Light has throw equivalent to Fenix TK 15, with a brightness equal to a Mag Tac...Not a bad package...Nice white tint...)*


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Last night used a LUMINTOP Tool to help wife find her daughter's new (picked up that day) cat hiding inside the boxspring frame in the spare bedroom.

This morning used a ZebraLight SC62d to illuminate the inside of our septic tank while it was being pumped. 

The fun never ends


----------



## GearHunter

Spent yesterday afternoon at the zoo with my family and always in my pocket HDS...lots of dark places to look into....problem is every time you show your daughter where the snake/gator/beaver etc is hiding there are 15 more kids that want to see and you just can't say no to the kids! Then of course you get asked 10 times " why do you have a flashlight with you?" By the patents of the same kids you are helping....by the last time my answer was " don't all good dads have a light in there pocket?"


----------



## bykfixer

groutboy_1 said:


> "Used Lowe's 320lm, 4aaa, Lux-Pro Tactical 600 Flashlight to throw out trash, and walk to resident parking lot..."*(This light is available at Lowe's stores for a meger $19.99. Light has throw equivalent to Fenix TK 15, with a brightness equal to a Mag Tac...Not a bad package...Nice white tint...)*



I have a few lux-pro items. So far so good. 
If I were to name one as my edc it would probably be the 180 lumen LP 470 because it's fairly portable, $15, focus-able, plenty bright and has good run time. But I like the 290 lumen 630 model too.


----------



## hyperloop

GearHunter said:


> Spent yesterday afternoon at the zoo with my family and always in my pocket HDS...lots of dark places to look into....problem is every time you show your daughter where the snake/gator/beaver etc is hiding there are 15 more kids that want to see and you just can't say no to the kids! Then of course you get asked 10 times " why do you have a flashlight with you?" By the patents of the same kids you are helping....by the last time my answer was " don't all good dads have a light in there pocket?"



I'm a good dad, does it mean I'm a better dad if I have more than one flashlight on me? hahha


----------



## wle

got a book about wall shadows for kids

discovered that no light i have, makes sharp shadows

took lens off random cheap LED {candle mode}, voila, pinpoint source, sharp clear shadows!
of course the light goes everywhere with no optics
still
it works
and i was surprised that the shadows are so fuzzy when lenses, etc are in place

wle


----------



## DaftEarth20883

I brought all of my lights with me to a nice mountain road, without much light pollution and just looked at how bright each one was in real darkness, and the throw of each light, some were really good.


----------



## akhyar

To peep into my baby boy diaper's if he "poo poo" at night and need the diaper to be changed


----------



## groutboy_1

bykfixer said:


> I have a few lux-pro items. So far so good.
> If I were to name one as my edc it would probably be the 180 lumen LP 470 because it's fairly portable, $15, focus-able, plenty bright and has good run time. But I like the 290 lumen 630 model too.


Cool. They had those and some coast lights. The 600 also has a low, and strobe setting. It's not bad...Still use my Fenix p 35 as my main edc...Along with the tk 15s, Lux-Pro, or updated 200 lm maglite xl50, or my Olight warrior at 950lm but with throw...


----------



## GearHunter

hyperloop said:


> I'm a good dad, does it mean I'm a better dad if I have more than one flashlight on me? hahha



Yes, yes I believe it does!


----------



## olemil

Was at my wifes grandmother's lake house today doing some yard work so they can sell it. Her uncle wanted to look in the garage attic and he brought his old 6v powered flashlight. Of course the battery seemed to have maybe 2v left in it so I offered to run to the truck to get my light. Sure he said so I grabbed my trusty Xtar B20 pilot (my EDC while on small missions) and offered it to him. Wow he said, that's a nice light! It pretty much fully illuminated the entire attic and only wished I had brought my TM-26, oh well maybe next time. How many lights can one carry with them not knowing what may require a massive amount of light... lol.


----------



## pvsampson

Use all my lights every night but last night heard a Boobook owl close to the house.Grabbed the SRT7 and went for a look but spotted a possum in a big gum tree.Got my camera and wasn't enough light for a clear pic so got the M2X and that sorted it out.Difficult holding light and camera and getting focus but ended getting a couple of good pics.Didn't get the Boobook though.


----------



## WarRaven

pvsampson said:


> Use all my lights every night but last night heard a Boobook owl close to the house.Grabbed the SRT7 and went for a look but spotted a possum in a big gum tree.Got my camera and wasn't enough light for a clear pic so got the M2X and that sorted it out.Difficult holding light and camera and getting focus but ended getting a couple of good pics.Didn't get the Boobook though.


Obviously, pictures or it didn't happen. ☺


----------



## pvsampson

Now that I am home....


----------



## hyperloop

akhyar said:


> To peep into my baby boy diaper's if he "poo poo" at night and need the diaper to be changed



I use the sense of smell for that one  but I use the ArmyTek firefly mode 1 (less than 1 lumen) to check and be doubly sure and satisfy my flashaholicism.


----------



## WarRaven

pvsampson said:


> Now that I am home....


Awesome, thank you.

One day I'll get a picture of the old old grandpa beaver that lives in river valley, it has to be a good three feet tall plus by its back hump.
Estimate, 80+ lbs.
Best viewed from a distance, first spotted it and thought it was a huge porcupine, or bush with legs.
Was too dark, and crappy lights for pictures then, but one day I'll be better prepared to meet him again an post.
Sorry for O/T.


----------



## bykfixer

Used a flashlight to see in a dimly lit shower stall while installing a shower massage. Ensured all the old pipe tape was gone from the white plastic pipe...
Then used it pop in a small nail on a wall to hang a picture.


----------



## bykfixer

Used a flashlight to see in a dimly lit shower stall while installing a shower massage. Ensured all the old pipe tape was gone from the white plastic pipe...
Then used it to pop in a small nail on a wall to hang a picture.


----------



## mhpreston

Cycling home in the dark from rowing I followed the river path for a couple of miles. It's a bit rough in places and I have been quite impressed with my old Cateye Nano Shot USB rechargeable rated at 250 lumens. On the water I used my ever-handy Petzl Zipka as a temporary navigation light. It went into the river too (strapped to a flag mast) but no problems at all.


----------



## mhpreston

Oh and this week we are on puppy watch - my wife and I take turns staying up with a new litter of pups from our lovely French Bulldog. At a week old we are making sure they are kept safe and fed. Our trusty Petzl Zipka is again to the fore. Probably my most used torch.


----------



## ven

Very cute!! Going to have your hands full for sure!

Used my k60vn/tn35vn/tn36vn/pd35vn Quad/skyway king out front for fun with my little one

Noticeable differences between the k60vn and tn35vn in throw, against trees around 450ft away, lot more defined leaves with the k60vn. xhp70 shaved dome is very impressive!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used the flashlight mode on my smartphone to check on a nest hole in our lawn that was recently dug by a bunny. The nest was empty.


----------



## Flashy808

PhotonWrangler said:


> Used the flashlight mode on my smartphone to check on a nest hole in our lawn that was recently dug by a bunny. The nest was empty.



Anybody ever Modded their smartphone's LED to something brighter or better?

Btw: I use my little keychain light to check the laundry rack for my socks when the room light was turned off.


----------



## pvsampson

Only just gotten dark here,used the M11R Ti Dream to get some dog biscuits from the laundry,and to feed the cat out the back carport.I carry that in my pocket every night and use it for heaps of things.I don't really need to,but because I want to.Also...the kids new M23 Javelots arrived today.We just went out to the verandah and I had the M2X and SRT7,(Dream in my pocket.).First I lit up the paddock with the SRT7 and then I let them play with their new toys.The throw on those little M23's was pretty impressive and more than I was expecting.The kids love them and were "stoked" with how good they work.I lit the M2X on high and used it to direct them to aim the beams and then got the SRT7 and pointed out the difference between the tint.

We sat down and put all of them shining on the ceiling...on strobe! Including the Dream.5 torches going in strobe and there were times when it seemed there was no strobe happening at all but not for long.The girls are still out the front now playing around.


----------



## groutboy_1

"3 am , EST. Used Lux-Pro 320lm tac light to throw out trash at the residential dumpster. "


----------



## FRITZHID

Nothing like showing by flashlight cause of thunderstorms and Flicker Power & Light! (FPL)


----------



## more_vampires

Tonight: Will present the girlfriend with a mint condition converted AAx2 minimag with diffuser boot and pocket clip over tuna and drinks by candlelight..


----------



## Monocrom

Well, some jerk in a garbage truck decided to block one side of the sidewalk and the entire street tonight.... as I was walking back to work from getting a very early (3am) breakfast at a 24 hour Dunkin Donuts near work. So I decided to walk up the street before walking across on a different block. Yup! You guessed it. I chose the wrong one and a good half of the long block was dark as Hell. Out came my Photon Freedom that I keep tethered to a rat-tail lanyard that hangs from a gate-clip on a belt loop, and down into the right side-pocket of my pants.

Pulled out the light, lit up the sidewalk with its angry blue beam, and kept walking without losing a beat. I like that I can work the lanyard and the light one-handed. About a year ago, I bought a single-AAA titanium light to replace the Photon Freedom. But never got around to doing that. It's just such a handy light. Plus, the Ti model I bought is a twist action, pretty much requiring two hands. Oh well.... I doubt if my Freedom will be moving off my main keychain anytime soon.


----------



## ForrestChump

more_vampires said:


> Tonight: Will present the girlfriend with a mint condition converted AAx2 minimag with diffuser boot and pocket clip over tuna and drinks by candlelight..



Such a romantic..... over candles right? :nana:


EDIT: AHAHAHAHA, I didn't even see you beat me to the candles.

"TUNA"


----------



## ForrestChump

I use my ProTac 1 AAA nightly for fighting Black Widows. ( AWESOME LIGHT )

Just an FYI - Hairspray does NOT work, they shrug it off by next night. 

WD-40 & a lighter IS NOT a sound call in regards to getting them off Palm trees. Those suckers go up like Vaseline and cotton balls.

This has been a week long eradication process, at one point I was 1 foot away taking aim and was gripping my light so tight I guess the I turned the tail cap... pitch black... not fun in shorts and sandals.

I've got about 12 killed with spider spray, younger ones seem to move into the recently deceased webs. If I knock those down the little ones come out a rebuild them.


----------



## more_vampires

ForrestChump said:


> Such a romantic..... over candles right? :nana:
> EDIT: AHAHAHAHA, I didn't even see you beat me to the candles.
> "TUNA"


Hey, she loves my avodaco/black olive/jutney paleo dressing.  We will be using flashlights to inspect fish!


----------



## pvsampson

ForrestChump said:


> I use my ProTac 1 AAA nightly for fighting Black Widows. ( AWESOME LIGHT )
> 
> Just an FYI - Hairspray does NOT work, they shrug it off by next night.
> 
> WD-40 & a lighter IS NOT a sound call in regards to getting them off Palm trees. Those suckers go up like Vaseline and cotton balls.
> 
> This has been a week long eradication process, at one point I was 1 foot away taking aim and was gripping my light so tight I guess the I turned the tail cap... pitch black... not fun in shorts and sandals.
> 
> I've got about 12 killed with spider spray, younger ones seem to move into the recently deceased webs. If I knock those down the little ones come out a rebuild them.



Aussie pro tip....get a good surface spray and hit the spiders and the webs.Next day/night hit the webs again.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ fire on a stick...

The original flashlight.


----------



## more_vampires

Did beamshot comparisons with my girlfriend. We compared original incan minimag and the niteize dropin versus a candle.

Later on in the evening, we went fully night adapted vision. I hacked a Pak-lite 9v on to her ponytail with a hair tie for ceiling bounce lighting.

...then, when the moment was right...

...she turned on the room lights and spoiled it. 

Oh well, she's learning.


----------



## pvsampson

Eldest (8 yrs) daughter wanted to take her M23 to school for show and tell,so of course the 7 yr old wnted to as well.Took them to their respective teachers and instructed them that the lights were to be shone on the whiteboards,be careful of other kids eyes,and I would be back around 10 am to collect the lights.(They are expensive after all and don't want other kids getting their hands on them) 

Eldest hadn't done her presentation when I got there but teacher asked me to wait.She went through the show part without the light on then did the display of the modes.All of the kids "oohed and ahhed" at the brightness,especially the strobe.She answered all their questions,how far,can you drop it,is it waterproof,how old do you have to be to have one.Did a great job.(Also had the i3s with her as well.)Of course,her teacher had a look at it and when I warned him not to shine it in his eyes,he did.He told me later,that he was seeing stars for half an hour after.I did warn him.

Younger one's teacher was very impressed with her presentation.Also asked me where she could get one,as she lives in the bush as well and "I need a good torch and I like that one".


----------



## idleprocess

Used the Fenix HL55 last weekend working on a lighting project for a new shed my parents are building. Since there was no power in the shed until I ran it at the end of the project and the roof was incomplete ... in the middle of a steady rain ... using a mains-powered trouble light was apt to cause problems. I saw ~12 hours of low/medium use _(in addition to however at least and hours it previously in its other job as a bike helmet light)_ and the 2600mAH cell was only ~3.85V when I put it on the charger this evening after another 30 minutes of shade tree mechanic work troubleshooting an old truck.

Hotspot could be a little broader for what I do with it, but the neutral tint is better for task work (and cycling) than the cool tint that Fenix seems to prefer for their handheld lights. For my purposes, the HL55 has been a fantastic light thus far.


----------



## bykfixer

Upgraded my old friend the pewter 2 cell double a incan mag with a terra lux LED and reflector. Also added a $1 lanyard to it. 

It's better than the nite ize mod imho.

Then used a Coast HP1 as a bounce light to take pix of said upgraded flashlight with my phone cam.


----------



## kj2

Just compared the Olight SR52-UT against the SR52vn. The Vn wins in throw but the SR52-UT has a great pure white tint


----------



## mellowhead

Power is out right now due to a big wind storm. It's daytime, but some parts of the apartment are quite dark if it's not near a window. Out comes the H600w to make some lunch, wash hands, etc... It'll be nice if the power comes on again soon so I don't have to make a trip in to work to borrow an inverter and some batteries to run my fridge. Then again - if the power stays off, I get to use my lights all night! [emoji2]


----------



## ven

Nipped to the country park with my little one,took a few lights and had an little explore around the lake and woods. Took a few beam pics off the iphone 6 plus,good camera but of course does it no justice as on auto.

The lights i had k60vn/viking pro 2.5/v11r




v11r xml2-u3








Viking pro v2.5 cold







Quite a bit of light from the moon so not total darkness, enough light to see around with adapted eyes anyway




Callum in the edge of the spill




k60vn shaved dome
















Hot spot!











Lots of mist in the air from the lake, look at the flood though!! it lights up a field


----------



## Poppy

Nice pictures ven 

Callum is getting bigger all the time eh?

I'm happy to see that you had a chance to get out and play with him a little.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## ven

Thanks poppy, yes we had a fun hour but could not leave rach too long back home(had her op on Tue and recovering). Was good to get out for a bit with our lights. Of course callum was more prepared with his ruck sack :laughing:. Going to try and get out every weekend weather permitting and as the nights get darker sooner it will be easier.

Time goes so fast........He is only 5 and is a young flashaholic for sure

Have a great one too poppy,hope all is well your way:thumbsup:


----------



## groutboy_1

"Nothing yet...Just getting dark...Soon...."


----------



## blah9

Nice pictures, ven! That looks like a lot of fun. I didn't use my lights for much today, but I visited an aquarium today and was glad I brought along the Fenix PD35vn triple XPL just in case. Some of those rooms were super dark even when the power was on, so I can only imagine what they'd be like without power.


----------



## Xiphex

British Columbia, Canada was windy today - Trees fell, Skytrain shattered & had a blackout at work. We were shifting perishables into the Trailer freezer. My flashlight on hand was the key-chain Nitecore Tube.
Found out my workplace was blackout when I arrived. Had I known, I would have brought my Nitecore TM16.

Photos


----------



## pvsampson

Not long gotten dark here...Girls used their M23's to feed the cat and dog,then had a look around the bush next to the house yard.Heard the Boobook in a tree in the yard and tried to get a look,but those little things are flighty and all I managed to see was a moving branch after it took off.Got my M2X and we played laser fights in the sky.

Oh and used the M11R Dream to put a necklace on the youngest.


----------



## groutboy_1

"Last night, at around 9pm. Used Lumapower vx2 D mini 600lms to drop off trash at the residential dumpster, walk to the parking lot, and head off to work...."


----------



## YAK-28

friday evening the wife played me like a fiddle. she had tickets for a "twilight & flashlights" glass garden sculptures event at stan hywet gardens, a few blocks from our home. flashlights were provided( a small plastic led light, that actually was a surprisingly nice little light). of course i brought some of my own(just in case), an ld50, mh20, sc600w, ec4 and my key chain lights. i didn't want to get to carried away and embarrass the wife. i only noticed 1 other quest with a unrecognized 3d cell yellow light. i actually had a pretty good time, it was a fairly large garden/lawn area, nicely arraigned with glass placed throughout. there were a few spots latter in the evening where the ld50 and sc600w were appreciated by event goers to help in their viewing. one spot i think i could have used my tm26(maybe next weekend). for once my wife didn't mind the lights at all. if you are in the akron ohio area next weekend, give it a try. it was a good 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I wonder if any of the glass sculptures would have responded to UV light. That could open up a whole new dimension to the event. 

I used my PD32UE on medium to read some small print on a headlight bulb in order to find an exact replacement. Mission accomplished.


----------



## ycwflash10

the UV light
nice experience of finding scorpions.


----------



## LedTed

Because I had one of those days which went from 6AM straight through to the following 3AM, I used my ever present NC D11.2 to illuminate the sidewalk as I went for a short stroll to unwind and relax; so that I could take a nap before starting again at 6AM.

While I passed under one of the boulevard trees, I heard a rustling about ten feet almost directly above me. With a quick shortcut to max, in the spill beam, I could easily see the squirrel responsible for the noise. Apparently, he didn’t appreciate my light and quickly ascended about another forty feet up to the tree’s top. At the final distance of about fifty feet, with the hot spot, I could still clearly make out the little guy’s: appendages, white tummy, and glowing eyes; as he positioned himself to safely wonder at me. It was then that I realized I was bothering the tree rat, and decided to go back home. On the way back I concluded that the squirrel was stealing from another’s food nest; hence the tree top stare I got. That’s what I told myself anyway.


----------



## WarRaven

That squirrel is likely seeing spots. ☺


----------



## Monocrom

I've accidentally lit up a couple of stray kittens and one weird four legged critter while doing the nightly parking lot foot patrol at my job with my 2AA Enercel LED light adjusted for throw. Always by accident. But damn! Cats eyes are reflective for miles it seems.


----------



## Launch Mini

Living in the Vancouver BC area this weekend, it was a flashaholic's dream.
We experienced a wicked windstorm and lost power saturday afternoon, and ours was out until 1 am, others are still out ( monday evening now), so when our company came over saturday night, I was well prepared.
Tri V2 to light up the living room, Aqua Ram tail standing provided extra support, SPY007 for bathroom another in the kitchen.
We never missed a beat with respect the a lighting situation. I am wondering what the neighbours thought as our house was well lit, and everyone else in the dark, except for a couple candles in peoples living rooms.


----------



## WarRaven

Monocrom said:


> I've accidentally lit up a couple of stray kitten and one weird four legged critter while doing the nightly parking lot foot patrol at my job with my 2AA Enercel LED light adjusted for throw. Always by accident. But damn! Cats eyes are reflective for miles it seems.


That critter sounds interesting, muskrat or something?

Yes, cats have neat eyes.
One of the oddity carnivores that reflects golden yellow instead of red.

Though, very few can say they've saw a bird's eye reflect a flashlight. Eyes like Wilma Flintstone.


----------



## idleprocess

WarRaven said:


> Yes, cats have neat eyes.
> One of the oddity carnivores that reflects golden yellow instead of red.



Believe that has to do with the _tapetum lucidum_, which reflects light that passes through the retina back into the eye, which improves night vision greatly at some expense to overall visual acuity. Otherwise, when ever you see their eyes lit up at an angle, the interior is quite red. Dogs have this too, but apparently not to the same degree - although one wonders if this is more due to behavior - a cat is more likely to look directly at everything than a dog?


----------



## WarRaven

Neat stuff.
+1


----------



## Monocrom

WarRaven said:


> That critter sounds interesting, muskrat or something?


Might have been a muskrat or something similar. Thought it was a kitten at first. But noticed it was too fat, moved too slowly, wasn't afraid of me, and had no reflective eyes. Just glad it was at the far end of the parking lot.


----------



## WarRaven

Sounds like one Sir.
Neat little guys.


----------



## ven

Used my cl20 for illuminating the rear of a machine,worked well but then my loops decided to go flatNot sure i got 5hrs of 100lm!! but it was on most of the morning. Swapped out for fresh loops i carry and placed the others on charge showing 1.1v..........(might have run on lower modes but not adequate for the use).
Also used my QCvn xpg2 5000k in my p1 for inspections,i love this set up,the flood is fantastic with no hot spot to dazzle at close up work.




My most used work light right now.......

At times i use my xtar tz20




I soldered the head for two modes, med and high only,no strobe!!! and medium at 320lm is more than adequate,in fact a tad too much at times with reflections.........the low 5lm which is not enough i removed. Ideally a 150/300/840 would have been good for me..........



Its a cheap light ,built like the olight m20 and fells solid with nice ano. Good work beater light!


----------



## hyperloop

No biggie, used my ArmyTek Prime A1 non-pro on Firefly mode 1 to get my 2 year old boy to go to bed, he lay down, pointed it at the walls, the pictures of the animals, then he said "light, dadda, light" then he rolled over and left the light pointing up at the ceiling, and fell asleep, that's my flashaholic son


----------



## ven

Awesome mr loop, cant beat flashlight fun with little ones. My lad has all his lights neat in his draw and takes pride in setting them out. He has a camera bag and a spider man bag for his transporting needs(can see it here in the spill)




Looking for bugs!! :laughing:


----------



## pvsampson

Love hearing about,and seeing kids using lights!!

Pretty standard for me tonight so far,SRT7 to feed the dog,then grabbed the M2X and put the diffuser on to go out the back and feed the cat.After that took diffuser off and shone around the paddocks and trees for about 20 seconds.Have a howling,cold wind here and thought I would be more comfortable inside,reading the forum.


----------



## groutboy_1

Early this morning, at about 2am...Used Defiant HD triple led 3d cell at 1200lms, on low...To take trash to residential dumpster, and run out to my car in dark parking area...even on low, a good tight beam with decent throw....


----------



## GearHunter

Just used my HDS held in my teeth to replace a bad 30amp breaker that fed the lights in the electric vault that houses a couple city transformers and the main power switching equipment for the property.


----------



## more_vampires

Used my Nitecore Tube to wander a darkened house, listening to the radio. As my eyes became adjusted, I switched to the low mode Pak-lite.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ used these
To help diagnose home ac woes.

Time for a new capacitor.


----------



## uofaengr

Unoccupied bathroom at work's light was blown. Tailstanding SC52w to the rescue.


----------



## LedTed

bykfixer said:


> Time for a new capacitor.



Did you change the relay as well? That leaky cap probably did a number on the contact points.


----------



## pvsampson

Standard feed dog and cat again but....Put the clip on the SRT7.Attached to my right pocket gives me easy access,and with M11R Ti Dream in left pocket I felt well equipped for general house duties on a dark night.

Can grab the Nitecore like a gunfighter! Watching a classic movie too which helped set the theme..CHISUM.

Yeah.I'm bad with my lights strapped on!!


----------



## bykfixer

LedTed said:


> Did you change the relay as well? That leaky cap probably did a number on the contact points.



Not yet. But my buddy the expert who is 350 miles away is guiding me via texts and pix thanx to the modern day cell phone. 
Last summer he diagnosed my leaky coil the same way.

Thanks for the tip Ted.


----------



## MidnightDistortions

Used my 2D Maglite, T7 and TN4A to try to locate a centipede that crawled on my living room floor, it went under my couch and since i live in a studio my bed is right behind my couch.. can't sleep now because i can't locate it.


----------



## UnderPar

Got all my flashlights today and checked the voltage of their batteries then started charging those bats with a voltage lower than 4.2V...


----------



## ven

MidnightDistortions said:


> Used my 2D Maglite, T7 and TN4A to try to locate a centipede that crawled on my living room floor, it went under my couch and since i live in a studio my bed is right behind my couch.. can't sleep now because i can't locate it.




The sound of a 100 feet should surely give it away


----------



## MidnightDistortions

ven said:


> The sound of a 100 feet should surely give it away



LOL, literally as i got up to check the humidity sensor near the bathroom i found the bugger trying to escape, it hid in my TV box that i had wedged between the couch and my bed. Instead of the mistake of slowly going up to it (which it was under the coffee table at the time) with the vacuum cleaner, i just basically dropped it on him. I'm sure he's dead. I don't want him killing or messing with my spiders, bad enough my cat will try murdering them.


----------



## ven

Spiders? i am intrigued  My lad keeps asking for a tarantula(not till he is quite a bit older, as a bite will put him off ) although he already has a snake and dragon!!.............supervised of course


----------



## WarRaven

Respect them all is my motto.
Just smaller life forms, they may have relatives in space that come back one day, best to be thought of as friend then food/foe.☺


----------



## Monocrom

WarRaven said:


> Respect them all is my motto.
> Just smaller life forms, they may have relatives in space that come back one day, best to be thought of as friend then food/foe.☺



I'll shoot them up and toss 'em on my grill, before they eat me first!


----------



## ven

Had some park in the dark fun with my little one,he was armed with a zoomy fed on 3xAAA nimh and a skyray king 3x XM-L.
I was armed with a pd35vn quad 2x5000k and 2x 6500k XP-L's and an X40vnTQ with 12x XP-L 5700k

High on the pd35vnQ










X40vnTQ








Lights out



And on












Callum with his skyray king,quite an impressive light,issue free all this time too











x40vnTQ




Colours








Throws well for pure flood,just the phone wont pick it up








Park in the dark!..........well not really 








So next time will take different lights for some fun:thumbsup: Callum is a proper little flashaholic and loves his lights, quite surprised he only took 2 and left his "light bag" at home..........


----------



## kj2

ZL H602w to walk the dogs in the forest. Great wide beam and superb tint


----------



## idleprocess

WarRaven said:


> Respect them all is my motto.
> Just smaller life forms, they may have relatives in space that come back one day, best to be thought of as friend then food/foe.☺


There are two locations on my house where paper wasps like to nest. Against the strident advice of friends and family, I ignore them. Since they're relatively docile paper wasps, I've yet to get stung. Even when one day I forgot all about the nest over the garage door and stood there changing the spool on a weedeater and one or two took to buzzing me after about 5 minutes - I brushed them away, walked several steps, and resumed futzing with the weedeater in peace.

One of the nests has endured for 2 years now and is sort of an eyesore _(even if I'm the only one that notices it)_, so I think I'll remove it this winter although I suspect it will be rebuilt next spring.


----------



## H-Man

I used a lowes lux pro 2AA light modded with a TIR lens (boosted output drastically because of reflector centering ring eating a chunk of output) to try to find my 4sevens MiNi ML. Currently MIA for over a month.


----------



## pvsampson

M2X to check out the front paddock to see what the dog was barking at.Nothing.Probably heard the dog from the property next door but that is 3km away so couldn't see that far.


----------



## blah9

Awesome pictures, ven! Those lights look great for that park. And wow regarding the output!

I used the Fenix BC30 to ride my bike home from the gym the other night. Nice ride, and the lights (including a nice bright rear blinking light) worked great again. I also just got some clipless pedals which have improved the riding experience in my opinion as well.


----------



## Dex Robinson

I was doing some extreme macro-photography with the camera lens about 3" away from the subject. I used my Fenix PD32 to throw some concentrated light on the subject. This fossilized shell inclusion in a piece of limestone is only about 3/16" across.


----------



## Stream

pvsampson said:


> M2X to check out the front paddock to see what the dog was barking at.Nothing.Probably heard the dog from the property next door but that is 3km away so couldn't see that far.



Yeah, probably nothing. Or was it... ?


----------



## UnderPar

Used my M2X-UT to check our backyard when I heard some noise last night.....


----------



## GearHunter

Up at my usual 0500 for a quiet cup of coffee while my family is still asleep, notice that it's very dark in the kitchen as the over sink light ( our family's night light) has failed during the night. Now as an electrician for more the 20 years I knew exactly how to handle this situation....yep, tail stand the HDS and enjoy the peace!


----------



## UnderPar

I recommended to a friend the new Olight S1 since he wants to give his son a flashlight using CR123 primaries. Since he was curious about the mode changing, I used my Olight S15 Baton to demonstrate how the S1 will somehow function. Immediately after the demo, he went on to do the ordering.


----------



## kj2

HDS EDC Rotary as nightstand light. Perfect UI for these kinda things


----------



## Monocrom

Had some unexpected fun with my 2AA LED Enercell light. I go out to get a snack at Dunkin Donuts. I come back. Have to walk through the huge parking lot. I spot a compact Lexus that definitely wasn't there at the start of my foot-patrol. Pointed my light, set for throw, at the car. Lit up the passenger's side front seat. Judging by the panicked reaction I saw, it was clear they realized Security caught them. (Driver and passenger.)

Blatantly obvious I busted a couple of stoners trying to enjoy some weed. Light went down by my side. The driver started the car, and drove off. I said nothing to them. Just waited for them to leave. They got the message. Pick a different empty lot to smoke at. I just found the whole thing very amusing. The way they panicked at the light hitting them, clearly they desperately tried to put out their weed. Just a classic reaction to getting busted smoking weed. LOL !


----------



## markr6

Monocrom said:


> Just a classic reaction to getting busted smoking weed. LOL !



LOL yeah! Last summer I was kayaking on the lake and I smelled it a good 100 yards away. As I paddled closer, they panicked a bit. Yeah...I'm the sheriff coming after you in a blue kayak wearing a camo hat with a fishing pole.


----------



## kj2

Currently on vacation, and as flashaholic, I had to check out the local lighthouse. Used my HDS EDC Rotary to navigate on a dark trail, which leads to a high dune. Man, 3.5 million candela looks so good!  Could also see two other lighthouses on nearby islands. One is 'only' 1million cd, and the other one is 4.4 million cd.


----------



## ScottFree

Shined a Fenix TK15 on high at a young teenage and drunk miscreant who was attempting to climb a 14 foot gate at the back of my local supermarket in order to grab some booze for him and his mates who were hiding at the back.

The gate is at the back of the supermarket and through that is a fairy large outside storage area where we keep the recycling, empty cages and dollies and the loading bay with another roofed storage area which in turn leads to the main warehouse. At the time this happened (about 8:30pm) I was working on the Produce department when my mate Dave who's at the moment the sole man responsible for all this came up to me and asked me what flashlight I had with me (I'm generally known as the flashlight guy which was the Fenix in a locker and a Armytek Prime C1 Pro clipped in my right front pocket. 

Told him what I had, he told me what he thought was happening so I grabbed the lights and a duty manager and we went out to the back. The lighting out the back is adequate but it is possible to get fairly close to the gate without being seen. I showed and then gave Dave the C1 Pro and I sneaked around the back to where the gate is. 

Whacked on the light on High and focused it on the climbing teenager (he hadn't made it very far and was stuck), Dave then did the same in the warehouse, then checked the area around me. Heard the lads moving, one legged it straight away, another one moved closer so I whacked the strobe on (first time ever used, worked this time) he ran then shined it on the lad who surprisingly didn't run. 

Duty manager called the police two of whom who were actually there shopping at the time (quickest response so far) took the lad away, debrief and then finished my shift.


----------



## Monocrom

markr6 said:


> LOL yeah! Last summer I was kayaking on the lake and I smelled it a good 100 yards away. As I paddled closer, they panicked a bit. Yeah...I'm the sheriff coming after you in a blue kayak wearing a camo hat with a fishing pole.




I guess weed does make folks paranoid.


----------



## kevin008

lots of things. walking the dog, looking for my little turtle, he likes crawling around. and showing my friends the flowers blooming at night...


----------



## idleprocess

Dealt with the borderline code-violating maze of cables under my desk - installed some cable anchors, hung power strips, tie-wrapped cables to anchors, and used some of those ingenious velcro wraps here and there to supplement. Net result: cables by and large off the floor, attracting far fewer dust rhinos. As with most task work not conducted at a table or under the sun, the Fenix HL55 was an invaluable tool.


----------



## noe&poppy

NEXTORCH TA10!


----------



## pvsampson

Kids armed with their M23's,me with M2X ,( and 700d body with Sigma 150-500 on high ISO),looking for the ever elusive Boobook Owl in the tree in the house yard.Nope.Tiny Raptor is hard to find. S1 and M11R Ti Dream both on high trying to find the difference in brightness/lumens/lux and buggered if I could tell,but beams differ greatly.SRT7 on high to compare against M23's...that was fun as Nitecore has crenelated bezel which changes the spill quite a bit.Kids reckon it looks like a Cyberman,so it it has been dubbed "Cybertorch".M23 are great little thrower,SRT7 is a different style torch after all.Played with the colours a bit too.And 3xD [email protected] with Malkoff dropin and new dimpled reflector,still comparable to M23, beam is cleaner than the smooth reflector I had in.

Saw my elderly neighbour today. He asked "Have you got a new flashlight?" Usually they are called "torches" here.He lives 3km away and has noticed the bright lights.


----------



## uofaengr

Used the SC52w to plug in my new Roku box. 

Played with my new Archer 2A V2 and M2Xvn and estimated their lumen ratings. Really like both lights.


----------



## ven

:fail: it had to happen and today was that day:shakehead Went around to my Mums and long story short ended up looking in one of the garden sheds. From being sunny out to dark inside,eyes were not adapted at all looking for some gardening stuff. Had car keys with me and at the time has the fenix e05ss on them,quick twists to high and scanned about. Then my mum said it........." I have a proper torch in the house,shall I get it?" ...........noooooooo

Must admit the e05ss was very inadequate!! but still did ok for me ,and i know a "proper torch" will be a plastic junk light :laughing:


----------



## Poppy

ven said:


> :fail: it had to happen and today was that day:shakehead <SNIP> Then my mum said it........." I have a proper torch in the house,shall I get it?" ...........noooooooo
> 
> :laughing:


Ooooooooh boy... that was funny!!!


----------



## Stream

ven said:


> Went around to my Mums and long story short ended up looking in one of the garden sheds. From being sunny out to dark inside,eyes were not adapted at all looking for some gardening stuff. Had car keys with me and at the time has the fenix e05ss on them,quick twists to high and scanned about. Then my mum said it........." I have a proper torch in the house,shall I get it?" ...........noooooooo
> 
> Must admit the e05ss was very inadequate!! but still did ok for me ,and i know a "proper torch" will be a plastic junk light



You should have told her to get it; would have put things in perspective for her when she could have seen even less with her "proper torch". But yeah, I also have an E05, and it's gonna seem underwhelming in situations where your eyes are adjusted for sunlight. That's where I usually pull out my PD35 on high


----------



## wolfey

Just about to go for a night walk with the ZL h602w.


----------



## blah9

We were in a house the other night trying to help clean it out to be sold, and many of the lights were gone. So I used the Fenix PD35vn triple XPL to light the way and stood up the Fenix TK75vnkt and the Nitecore TM06vn in separate rooms on low so it was easy for people to get around.


----------



## pvsampson

Heard the Boobook owl in a tree in the yard again tonight,so M2X and M11R Ti Dream to have a look if we could see it.












First time I have ever seen one,I think that shining lights around has accustomed it to them.It was only about 3ft above my head,and the girls were happy.So glad I got the chance to show them this little hunter and that I finally got to see one myself.


----------



## ven

WOW awesome pics, stunning bird


----------



## Flashy808

Really cool pics, the last time I shone a focused light on a owl it came flying to at me with its claws out first... Glad you had better luck


----------



## akhyar

Excellent pics of a wonderful creature.


----------



## WarRaven

Great pictures.
+1


----------



## ven

Convoy m2 4c came in useful trying to locate the battery bracket hole on the subaru!! Signs were there yesterday with a lazy start but then fine all afternoon. Earlier today a nice blat fattery and luck would have it.............i had a spare new 12v in my garage . Locating the rear bracket hole was fiddly at best due to the plastic tray underneath(removable) . Little light on low to help aim the hooked rod(very tight for room) and jobs a good'en .


----------



## bykfixer

^^ man you need a laser pointer that bends around corners to find stuff in some of those Suburu engine bays.
Holy Cow those folks figured out how to squeeze stuff in every square millimeter.


----------



## ven

:laughing: yep no room, you could throw a bucket of water over it and not a drop would come out the bottom ...........(not recommended though) :laughing:


----------



## pvsampson

Thanks for comments on pics,pretty happy with them.


----------



## blah9

We gave away some furniture last night so I used the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm to light the way carrying the items and for completing the puzzle of getting everything to fit in the recipient's van. Without the lights things would have been a disaster.


----------



## uofaengr

SC52w to light up some controls cabinets.


----------



## recDNA

Cleaning cat hair and dust out of an electric heater.


----------



## Monocrom

Very early in the day, I loaned out the loaner light I keep in my work-bag (Energizer Single-AA Lithium model, minus the rubber sleeve) to a D.O.C. employee who showed up to a suite. No one was in the suite at the time. She apparently has a key to the place. Not sure why. But didn't carry her key with her. Even though she stops by on a routine basis. Key was apparently somewhere in her car. 

Now you'd think that someone like that would carry such a key on her keyring. Or, at least know the importance of having a good light. Nope! No key on her. No light on her!!

She asked if I had one. Oh yes, I do! Loaned her my loaner light. Quickly showed her how to use it. She brought it back a few minutes later after finding her key. I always thought that loaner light was going to get loaned out during an Emergency. Perhaps a blackout. Or, perhaps to someone traveling with me as we make our way out the building during an Emergency. Apparently I was wrong. Yeah, don't carry a key that you need on your keyring. Don't carry a personal-sized flashlight even though you work at a profession that shows you daily how important a good light actually is.

:fail:


----------



## bykfixer

Comparative beam shots in daylight conditions. 

I like illuminating road signs 1000' away in the daytime too.


----------



## GearHunter

Used it to sort out this mess....didn't know anyone could be this freaking stupid around 277 and live thru it! Still not sure how or why it worked as long as it did but it's left over from the guy who had my job before me and that was 7 years! 







Yes that is two univ volt electronic ballasts wired in series driving a 100watt HID LAMP!!!! And the end of line resistor was wired into a 120 emergency pendent. God protects fools and children.


----------



## Ladd

LOL was his nickname Sparky? Smoky?


----------



## GearHunter

Ladd said:


> LOL was his nickname Sparky? Smoky?




SMOKEY!!!!


----------



## more_vampires

Well at least he used wire nuts, right? He could have just twisted it and left it...


----------



## GearHunter

more_vampires said:


> Well at least he used wire nuts, right? He could have just twisted it and left it...




Very true!


----------



## UnderPar

As the lineman was fixing the cut cables after the rain last rain, I noticed that the light that they have was not enough to illuminate the area. Went up to our room, got my light and set it on the second highest mode. Positioned it on top of the moulding of the windows and boom! I noticed everyone turning their heads. Left it for more than an hour and only switched it off after the lineman went down. After which, I heard a knock on our gate. It was the lineman and the driver! They asked, what flashlight brand is that? Its so bright! And I said, its Zebralight! .... I even demonstrated how it is used and showed them the 1000 lumens of the SC600 MkII L2. He typed something on his cellphone and saved for him to remember.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## uofaengr

S3 EDC 3x Nichia to flood some controls cabinets with light. Multicolored wiring never looked so good.


----------



## pvsampson

Kids school concert last night.At end people were leaving out side doors and was dark,didn't turn house lights up for some reason.Elderly ladies and younger woman with a pram couldn't see well to get down stairs,for some strange reason I just happened to have two lights in my pockets,and one on my keyring as well.

TX25Cvn on low helped the ladies down the stairs,and got a comment from a bloke about how bright it was...on low. I said "Nah.THIS is bright" and hit turbo pointed at a high wall on building next to hall.He was impressed.So were a "few" other people!! Get home and used Olight S1 to unlock back door,and also shut house yard gate.Kids in bed and went to have a smoke,M2X stock in hand and spotted a fox on the eastern ridge line.Watched John Wick and used SRT7 to grab snacks,toilet break,check the kids and then after movie to head to bed.


----------



## bykfixer

Used the UV lights of my new Stream Light multi ops to fool the white balance sensor on my phone cam into producing some interesting photos.




^^ an example...that's the tip of a weathered 4x4.


----------



## uofaengr

Been really putting the triple Nichia S3 EDC to work the past week. Been in a lot of cabinets, and really making use of the ~165 and ~550 lumen modes. From the right distance, 550 and 1200 lumens of pure HI CRI flood are not too intense in a cabinet and looks like pure daylight illuminating the entire space.


----------



## pvsampson

Bit of a story here.

Where I live is on a rural property,there is a highway that the closest pass by our driveway is 600m.I can look out to the NE over a paddock and can see,over the creekline,parts of the highway at about 1200m,maybe more.So,my M3XS UT can reach that far.

Last night was quiet,kids in bed and was sitting on verandah having a smoke,with my terrier in my lap and enjoying the quiet.Heard a car coming along below the speed limit.There is a tight left hand bend that leads into a series of tight bends going straight past the front of the property.Heard the car lose traction,skid acroos the road and hit what I am thinking is a sign,then some more skidding,and hit something else,hard.Did some quick thinking,as if the kids were awake Iwould have been straight out there to see if anyone needed help.

Called emergency and told the operator the situation,and as we live about 20km out of town and google always shows wrong address on maps,I gave a detailed location.She asked me if there were any problems locating could the cops ring back,and I said of course.I also told her I had a high powered torch that when I could see the patrol car lights I would hit strobe and that they should look for it when they hit a certain point.Waited for the lights,about 10 minutes later heard the car coming as it was quiet after all,and then as they hit the right spot I hit the strobe.They saw it and slowed,then I pointed the beam in the general vicinity of where I thought the accident was,which was about 800m away in a direct line.They got the message.Turned out the car was in a ditch and they would have had difficulty finding it,probably would have driven right past it.(I went out there this morning for a look and it would have been hard to find.Before they arrived three other vehicles had driven past and didn't even slow.) I could see the beams of their torches through the tress when they pulled up to have a look around.

Don't know the outcome,ambulance came and tow truck,and all was over in an hour and a half.


----------



## kj2

Fenix BC30 to ride to work. Thick fog this morning, makes it extra fun


----------



## more_vampires

pvsampson said:


> Bit of a story here.


Who's the hero? You. You're the hero! :twothumbs


----------



## groutboy_1

Nope...Nothing yet...I'm in the dark....


----------



## Skaaphaas

My Elzetta Alpha saw some proper use tonight.

Packing for a camping trip, sunset caught us. Used it for about an hour and a half to assist me in strapping everything to the roofrack. Was fairly tough work and the anodizing shows two scratches.

Then it had to light the way to the housing complex's gate and back, and then assist the wife to remove a medium sized huntsman spider from her bathroom. Then used the light again to make sure the little fella is okay outside where I left him.

The O-ring on the RCS clip works really well in keeping the light in your hand.


----------



## Parrot Quack

I used my flashlight to spend more money on batteries and another flashlight.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Handed my PD35 to a co-worker and showed him how to operate it. He's looking for a small, pocketable light with a lot of punch. He seemed impressed.


----------



## Monocrom

Went to work last night. As I entered the large parking lot, I noticed a late-model Honda CRV driving in a suspicious manner. Mainly in circles around the large lot. My shift hadn't even started yet, and already I had a situation to deal with. Put on my tie and blazer. Grabbed my 2AA Enercell LED model out the side-pouch of my work-bag. Switched it on and used it to signal to the driver, as the vehicle came near my position again. Driver stopped. Walked up to the vehicle and informed the young female driver and her passenger that it was after hours, the building was closed, and that they'd have to leave.

She left. What I thought might be a car thief looking for a good target (at the cars parked overnight).... turned out to be someone learning how to drive, on the client's parking lot. By literally driving around in circles, at night. (Yeah, her teacher is a moron.)

Honestly, I don't think I'll bother next time. One headache after another. If it's not the client's idiotic managers, it's the security company I work for. Just not worth it.


----------



## Taz80

My wife has become somewhat enamored of my TK22 after a fox followed us around the other night while we were walking the dog. It came within 40 or 50 feet of us and really ticked off the dog. Shining my M23 at it didn't seem to faze it at all, although when I saw it tonight and hit it with me M2X it did blink a couple of times. Anyway, even though my dog is a hundred pound German Shepard the fox makes her nervous so that TK22 stays on high the whole walk. Since shes new to the whole flashlight carrying thing I'll bet you can guess why I end up seeing spots during some of the walk.


----------



## WarRaven

Taz80 said:


> My wife has become somewhat enamored of my TK22 after a fox followed us around the other night while we were walking the dog. It came within 40 or 50 feet of us and really ticked off the dog. Shining my M23 at it didn't seem to faze it at all, although when I saw it tonight and hit it with me M2X it did blink a couple of times. Anyway, even though my dog is a hundred pound German Shepard the fox makes her nervous so that TK22 stays on high the whole walk. Since shes new to the whole flashlight carrying thing I'll bet you can guess why I end up seeing spots during some of the walk.


Hehe, the wife points light at you when talking or making a point?
I've witnessed similar😲


----------



## rishabharies

Used a 200 lumen flashlight (unknown brand) to help me drop am engine out of a car to replace timing chain. And then i ordered a Streamlight stinger HPL through my tools guy. I was sad before, now I'm happy, can't wait for it to come in.


----------



## ChibiM

for nothing.. but last night we had a mouse visiting, and my mom yelled. So I quickly grabbed a Archon M30A that was standing nearby to have a look. Yep, I saw the mouse, and No, holding the flashlight didnt help at thing. Mouse ran off.


----------



## jmwking

Used my zebra to dig out an old cane to help my daughter (with a _very _sprained ankle) get to the doc. X-ray clean, anyway; soft tissue remains to be seen...

-jk


----------



## Prepped

'Wowed' my neighbor and roommates with my new ToolVN custom light by Vinh. It truly is something to behold.


----------



## pvsampson

Just spent an hour out,I had M3XS UT and TX25Cvn,girls each had M23 Javelot and we wandered around the back paddock and checked things out.Got another close,rare,look at a Boobook owl which was cool,saw a Frogmouth Owl hunting and a big hare.Went up to an old Angophora tree and shot the M3XS down toward the highway over the shallow valley.Could see the trees on the creek line pretty well,and got a bright reflection off a sign on the other side of the highway.Sorry no beamshots.Girls M23's also got a reflection but not as bright as mine did.Pretty impressive.We had fun wandering around though the girls were a bit worried about wild dogs,they relaxed after a bit.


----------



## Mavik

Same thing everyday. Appraising cars. My lights get used extensively.


----------



## Monocrom

Last night, I cleaned off my Enercell 2AA model after it fell out of the side pocket of my Samsonsite laptop backpack.... again!!! This pack looks real nice in black with red highlights. But the side-pockets are **** poorly designed. (Actually made more for fashion than utility. :thumbsdow)

Storage space inside is surprisingly cramped even though it is a rather large pack about the size of a 5.11 Rush 24. And, believe it or not, the zippers are the worst quality ones I've ever used. Keep in mind, it's a genuine Samsonite. Imagine something unbelievable like a Glock model 19 jamming badly after every second shot fired. Well, that's what I have with my Samsonite work bag. I doubt a fake would be *that* bad. Mine is genuine.


----------



## tech25

I was in the basement of a store and the power went out- out came the ZL sc600w- I continued shopping, (un)fortunately the emergency lights were working just fine for the minute or so it took the power to be returned.


----------



## pvsampson

Me with the TX25Cvn,eldest daughter with her M23 and youngest with S1 out in the house yard checking things out and looking around.Saw some possum eyes in a tree about 100mtrs away,and then the girls asked what the little shiny lights on the ground were.I told them they were spider eyes reflecting so we went hunting for some.Found heaps,and saw plenty in webs on the fence and clothes line ,trees,shrubs etc. Also saw two different frog species on some King Orchids I have growing on a Frangipani.Couple of pics.....


----------



## ven

Awesome pics pete, wait till my little one sees that spider(he is mad on all kinds of spiders)


----------



## WarRaven

Yes, great pictures+1


----------



## yoyoman

I was on a long haul flight last night (Frankfurt to Buenos Aires) and my eye glass case slipped between the seat. All the lights were out and I was ready to go to sleep and wanted to put my glasses in the case to protect them. Used my AAA light to look under the seat and found the case all the way in the back - I was in the last row so I couldn't just ask the person behind me to get the case. Once I found it, I had to contort my body and slip my hand through a gap to get the case. Did all this with the light shining on the case and I didn't wake the guy next me.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Sunday get-together: 5 year old friend of my son falls off a small zipline onto a prickly pear cluster. The spines are bad but the tiny glochids are downright torturous. His parents got tweezers from the host family before I got back from my daypack, tweezers in hand. Turns out that even though it was about 5 PM daylight, we used my 10440 fueled TrustFire Z-10 shining full on, perpendicular to their line of sight in order to see the little barbed weapons. His parents worked for about 15-20 minutes, actually cutting one pants leg off lengthwise in an effort to lessen their son's pain.


----------



## magellan

pvsampson said:


> Me with the TX25Cvn,eldest daughter with her M23 and youngest with S1 out in the house yard checking things out and looking around.Saw some possum eyes in a tree about 100mtrs away,and then the girls asked what the little shiny lights on the ground were.I told them they were spider eyes reflecting so we went hunting for some.Found heaps,and saw plenty in webs on the fence and clothes line ,trees,shrubs etc. Also saw two different frog species on some King Orchids I have growing on a Frangipani.Couple of pics.....



Very cool. Looks like a species of wolf spider based on the eye configuration.


----------



## pvsampson

Thanks for the comments.Close up is a Wolf species but unsure of the other.


----------



## magellan

Yeah, not sure of the other, either, but could be a nursery web spider since all the eyes are the same size.

Took this photo of a wolf spider species on our driveway a few days ago. We live in Maryland near Washington, D.C.


----------



## LedTed

I called a HVAC technician to my house earlier today. Nice guy who got the work done. I just couldn't believe that he used the little T 1-3/4 (5mm) LED on his drill as his flashlight. I used one of my ever present D11.2s several times while showing him the problem and offered they guy a fluorescent work light at the beginning. He responded, "Na, there's plenty of light." But, he did resort to using the light on his drill more than once.


----------



## blah9

Used my Armytek Wizard Pro Warm to put the front tire on my bike after getting it out of the Jeep, and then I used the Fenix BC30 to ride to and from the gym along with a blinking taillight. I have always felt very visible with that combination in the dark.


----------



## ven

Just kind of getting into mtb a bit now blah,my kids are at that age . Nothing special but if I can get some good use I will upgrade a bit later on. Just don't want to plummet in and not get used!!!




Await some decent tyres to arrive 26 2.4's in continental flavour. Bike light wise I am looking at that now, how do you find the bc30, been checking all the Fenix ranges out and not sure which to get.

Ideally I want neutral as most use will be in wooded areas and more flood biased over throw.

Any pics of your set up? 

Cheers Ven


----------



## Str8stroke

LedTed said:


> I called a HVAC technician to my house earlier today. Nice guy who got the work done. I just couldn't believe that he used the little T 1-3/4 (5mm) LED on his drill as his flashlight. I used one of my ever present D11.2s several times while showing him the problem and offered they guy a fluorescent work light at the beginning. He responded, "Na, there's plenty of light." But, he did resort to using the light on his drill more than once.



Intersting. I can see how some folks are that way. 

I had a HVAC experience with getting quotes on a large job. A 3 unit replacement bid located in 2 attics. Of the 3 folks who came and bid. One had a Indy MagLite 2 D in Black with weak cells. When he saw my light he asked who, what, when, and where. lol Believe it or not, one fellow had NO light at all! Claimed it was in his truck. So, naturally I blasted the whole attic with my light. The third used one of those tool lights that comes with your drill. Where you can use the battery from your drill to run your light. It was a rugged black and white plastic looking light. He claimed, and I quote, " brightest light I ever owned and would run forever". I don't know the brand. It put out a rather dim ugly angry blue light. The beam was horrendous. Funny, was he didn't say a thing when I put 1K lumen of warm light from the palm of my hands. 

My last real use for a flashlight was on the past weekend. Light used: BLF A6. The task was clearing out the kitchen sink disposal of debris. Offending object was a chicken bone wedged between the chopper and wall of disposal. Obstruction was cleared with a pair of Extra Long reach Snap On pliers. Plugged it back in and reset circuit breaker and were back in the food disposal business.


----------



## Learningtobeprepared

At 3:50am, my coolant light came on. Stopped the car and used my EDC light to see as I topped off my coolant.


----------



## uofaengr

Been carrying the S3 EDC Triple Nichia almost exclusively since I got it and illuminated a lot of control cabinets including yesterday. Also used the strobe function of the TN12 to test flame scanners. See, strobe is actually useful for something lol.


----------



## blah9

ven said:


> Just kind of getting into mtb a bit now blah,my kids are at that age . Nothing special but if I can get some good use I will upgrade a bit later on. Just don't want to plummet in and not get used!!!
> 
> Await some decent tyres to arrive 26 2.4's in continental flavour. Bike light wise I am looking at that now, how do you find the bc30, been checking all the Fenix ranges out and not sure which to get.
> 
> Ideally I want neutral as most use will be in wooded areas and more flood biased over throw.
> 
> Any pics of your set up?
> 
> Cheers Ven



Nice! Yeah, I only recently got back into biking. I am really pleased with my setup.  And the BC30 is great! I have only used it on the road so far though because I think the trails are mostly closed at night around me. But I am really happy with the tint personally, and the output is great, at least when I crank it up. I usually keep it on the second-highest mode that isn't burst or whatever Fenix is calling it these days for trips that aren't too long just to make sure people really see me and that I can see pretty far too.

I think the tint isn't that warm, but I don't notice it too much when I'm riding anyway. There is too much for me to pay attention to. It does seem to have a lot of flood and actually sometimes I almost wish it threw the light farther when you get up to higher speeds. I think it would be really great for trails at lower speeds. I think it would be a great light for your uses.


----------



## ven

Thanks blah, will look into a bc30 then come time.......no immediate need yet as just getting set up.

Just thrown some bigger boots on it, some 26 2.4's




Found out when doing jumps the front shocks compress and catch the front mud guards a little, nothing major and may just take them off yet.

Not bad for a free bike only a cheap on in comparison to yours,£240 ish or about $350 worth tops...........fine for me to start off as nothing serious

Getting a fat bike for Callum for x mas(does not know) and may even get a fat bike for myself next year if i get into it. 

Thanks again for feed back, does sound ideal with the fenix tbh, its only for trails and no high speed stuff ............


----------



## bykfixer

Used flashlight 2 to light up flashlight 1 while taking photo of flashlight 1.


----------



## My3kidsfather

Hooked up the wires to my new Harmon/Kardan 930; could not see the back of the unit without my edc, an Eagtac d25c ti. Nice little problem solver.


----------



## blah9

That's awesome, ven! I'm sure you two will have a lot of fun. I am having an absolute blast with my bike. Enjoy!

I have been using the Fenix PD35vn triple XPL a lot around the apartment lately, mostly for getting up early and not waking up my wife and other similar tasks.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

My sister just got the keys to her new house so we immidiately started stripping the wallpaper etc. But since it gets dark pretty early this time of year my lights came in very handy. 
We still have to fix a few lights so my TK75 and SR intimidator served as room lighting the whole night. Together with a series of smaller lights scattered in rooms to light walking paths while carrying in a few things. 
Finally a moment where I can say: "See how usefull these lights are!" 
The TK75 is especially useful. In it's second highest setting it lights up the entire living room pretty well and will run continuously without getting too hot.


----------



## Burgess

Tonight, I went for a walk with my two cats.

( Exercise for me. As well as Flashlight usage )



This time, used my Fenix E01 (newer model),
which factory claims produces 13 Lumens.


In the total darkness, and dark sky of my area,
this handy little flashlight produced PLENTY
of light for my needs !

Even walking through the pine trees,
and wooded areas, where one must carefully
avoid getting branches poked in yer' Eye !

Or walking into an awaiting Spider Web !


Won't complain about the Tint here,
but was Quite impressed at how
capable and adequate this tiny & inexpensive
flashlight performed for me this evening !

Would be a welcome friend to have along,
in any number of emergency situations.

And only costs 10 bucks, also !
:thumbsup:

Oh, and did I mention how 
Rugged and Durable and Reliable this light is ?

:twothumbs


----------



## ven

Thanks blah!!

Been using my ickle teeny weeny quantum ss daily for outside and inside uses . Finding shoes in the porch (not Porsche unfortunately :laughing: ) . It's got to be my fav small light by a long way. I light up the front garden a couple of times yesterday . To my eves it outperforms all my AAA lights in short brightness bursts.


----------



## GearHunter

1st thing this morning I got high(32feet) at work and used my HDS 200N to look at all the pretty colors while swapping out a 100w 277volt HID ballast!l!


----------



## GearHunter

Then I used my 200N to do a couple emitter and updated drive swaps in a couple of cooper 277 volt 2000N 4000k 80 cri fixtures! Some days you just can't beat my job!!!


----------



## blah9

Last night I went to the movies with some friends and one of them left his umbrella in the aisle. Luckily my Fenix PD35vn triple XPL on low made quick work of finding it for him.


----------



## Goldwrap

Used my Klarus XT1A in the basement to check out the inside of the sump pit (not a place you want to spend a lot of time) and to look for spiders as I unrolled some carpet.


----------



## bykfixer

My buddy's son used a flashlight for a teething ring.

Turns out it was drool proof.


----------



## leadfoot13us

To check the nooks and crannies of .22 after cleaning it.


----------



## sidecross

My Surefire CR123A Headlamp starts off each day with just enough light.


----------



## pvsampson

Last three nights have been using M2X with diffuser,on medium,to light up kitchen as the light switch is not working and has a shorting out sound when flicked on.T8 tubes are correspondingly fading with the sound,so have taped it off to stop the kids from accidentally turning it on and getting killed!Happened Friday night,now Sunday and a long weekend here,also discovered the real estate agent is not open on Saturday morning and there is no emergency contact.I will be demanding an emergency contact on Tuesday as after 9 years here and no problems rent wise one would expect to be able to get a dangerous electrical fault repaired when one needs a repair!

Also used S1 to repair AC duct in the LTD,and check the passenger seat duct as well.Using the M11R Dream as general purpose light whilst the kitchen light is out just because I can and to get to the M2X.M3XS has been getting some use outside for fune,as always,and found the SRT7 useful with the green mode for checking on the girls at night.White light on low seems to actually bother them and they stir but green doesn't.Also a good light for feeding the dog,cat and Guinea Pigs as well.Love that adjustment ring.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD35 on medium to locate a missing cell phone that had fallen out of a pocket in a vehicle.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ now that!!!! is how the ever faithful flash light pays for itself!!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

bykfixer said:


> ^^ now that!!!! is how the ever faithful flash light pays for itself!!!



Yep! The phone was worth about 3x the price of the flashlight that enabled me to locate it. Money well spent on that light.


----------



## DellSuperman

I piggyback my little niece & we had to walk along a darker stretch of walkway. 
Took my Sinner Ti 18350, put it on medium & pass it to her. She had lots of fun with the light, got too excited & dropped it from my shoulder height down to the tarmac. 

Light did not die, did not flicker.. 
Just went on as how it had been, just a small dent on the bezel. =)


----------



## Lightups

Last night I went to the annual corn maze at Dixon, Ca. This year the maze came in at 40+ acres, smaller than last years, but supposedly with more routes. Used the Fenix HL55 on low to read map, RC40 on med as area lighting, and TK16 as all purpose light, and UC35 as backup. Had the CL25R too, when I realized I have nowhere to hang it on me. I'd say about 75% of the people I encountered either had no light, or were using their phone's flashlight app. I turned off all my lights for a minute just to see, and it was completely pitched black. 

The fun really started once I got to the elevated platforms which serve as checkpoints. It was a great spot to test out the throw of all the lights. 

Also used TK16 on uneven field on way back to car.


----------



## Skaaphaas

Accompanied an accident reconstructionist for a forensic vehicle inspection, when we struggled to remove the headlamp's globes. Out comes the little Alpha to shine some light on the situation, during the middle of the day.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ cool

Another alpha story here;
Lights go out in my windowless office. Whip out a Coast HP1 with an old battery. It flickers n sputters but gave me enough light to find a brand new mag aaa in my computer bag. It failed. Crap!

Oh...I have my new Alpha in my left pocket. Yay!
So it was used to find the breaker box and flip the main back on. 

Once the lights were on I set about fixing the mag, that mysteriously began working as mysteriously as it had stopped. 

My Malkoff was out in my truck. But I'm going to buy an MDC for the computer bag and relegate the mag to my shelf queen collection.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket

I used mine for a photo session


----------



## uofaengr

Spent all yesterday troubleshooting a circuit so the 3xNichia S3 EDC got some really heavy use with extended use on the ~150 and ~500 lumen modes. Depleted a full 25R to about 3.6V so it was a good day.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD35 on medium to rewire the back of the TV set, converting from RF input to baseband A/V input.


----------



## lightmyfire13

Used my zebralight h502w to find a screw levelling foot on a new fridge freezer...(unscrewed and rolled away under fridge)someone in quality control thinks having different lengths of threaded bar on the 2 leveling feet is ok


----------



## markr6

lightmyfire13 said:


> Used my zebralight h502w to find a screw levelling foot on a new fridge freezer...(unscrewed and rolled away under fridge)someone in quality control thinks having different lengths of threaded bar on the 2 leveling feet is ok



> Hey Bob, what's this screwy pipe thingy? They're different lengths.
>> Doesn't matter Joe...it's lunch time!

A lot of effort and $1200 later, you get to deal with it


----------



## torchsarecool

Took my lad out for a walk around the local park. He used a nitecore Eax hammer, I took a nitecore tm11 and Eagletac gx25a3. He's 7 and really enjoyed it. He says next time he wants to take the red one (swm d20a)

Good times


----------



## Dennis515

I'm looking to upgrade my Surefire M6. I use it when I take the dogs for a walk but it needs a serious LED upgrade.

Dennis515


----------



## uofaengr

Working nights right now and already been blasting away with my Nichia S3 EDC. It's bigger and heavier than what I normally like to carry such as a SC52w or SC62w, but for what I do mostly while on the job site, the S3 has such a perfect beam while being such a powerhouse. Like having a portable sun in my pocket.


----------



## Illum

Got a little punchy after an argument with the gf, walked outside and on a whim pulled out my EDC (Solarforce L2P) and decided to throw it around the yard, let it bang into piles of scrap metal, trees, etc. Last flight was across the property while its on. All this occurred in a private acre of woods. Ended up in the mud end close to the edge of the retention pond. Had to fetch a long handled shovel to dig it back out. Somehow that fueled my frustration and decided to beat the heck out of the shovel and eventually tossed that in the lake. By the end of the day I was fine. No failures to report, missing shovel.


----------



## GearHunter

Illum said:


> Got a little punchy after an argument with the gf, walked outside and on a whim pulled out my EDC (Solarforce L2P) and decided to throw it around the yard, let it bang into piles of scrap metal, trees, etc. Last flight was across the property while its on. All this occurred in a private acre of woods. Ended up in the mud end close to the edge of the retention pond. Had to fetch a long handled shovel to dig it back out. Somehow that fueled my frustration and decided to beat the heck out of the shovel and eventually tossed that in the lake. By the end of the day I was fine. No failures to report, missing shovel.




Appearently you and I took the same anger management course!


----------



## Tac Gunner

bykfixer said:


> My buddy's son used a flashlight for a teething ring.
> 
> Turns out it was drool proof.



My son does the same thing! I keep a terralux light star 80 with the rubber grip ring in his diaper bag for that job



PhotonWrangler said:


> Used my PD35 on medium to locate a missing cell phone that had fallen out of a pocket in a vehicle.



Also goes to show why you should carry a separate light and not rely on your phone's light.


I used my Solarforce L2 with a XHP50 drop in to serve as stand in field lights at my brother-in-law's high school soccer game two nights ago. They had just called the game early due to the teams fighting and as the teams were walking back to their respective benches, the breaker for the field lights tripped and off went all the lights both on the field and in the bleachers. Out came the L2 which lit up the field end to end so the officials could see to make sure no one else got in a fight and for the teams to get their stuff and leave. It's nice having an ~2000 lumen edc light for times like that. I had lights in the car better suited for the task but they were convenient to get at the time.


----------



## ven

Totally out shone with my e35 exploring around the house in the dark by my little ones TOOLvn, its a mini beast Kept it on simple 3 mode with a low/med/high and its astonishing. Explaining about heat,getting to hold it with me to get an idea of "getting a little warm" kind of temp. Well it just didnt for the couple of mins which was more than enough, Showed him just to use high for short blasts as its more than enough.............If using high,soon as starts to get warm knock it to low. Has it off to a T now(supervised anyway but like him to learn also as its no ordinary light).

Then he spent the next 15 mins going through some of my lights, modes etc.........he is defo a flashaholic...........not in the making,he is made!!


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

Blinded a co-worker first thing this morning, then used it to find a lose cable in a server rack (I.T. Guy)


----------



## pvsampson

Illum said:


> Got a little punchy after an argument with the gf, walked outside and on a whim pulled out my EDC (Solarforce L2P) and decided to throw it around the yard, let it bang into piles of scrap metal, trees, etc. Last flight was across the property while its on. All this occurred in a private acre of woods. Ended up in the mud end close to the edge of the retention pond. Had to fetch a long handled shovel to dig it back out. Somehow that fueled my frustration and decided to beat the heck out of the shovel and eventually tossed that in the lake. By the end of the day I was fine. No failures to report, missing shovel.



Wow.Throwing things around because you are angry,and a shovel into a lake.

Nice.


----------



## bykfixer

Break up flashlight or break up with a cranky dame?

Pffft, that's easy. Dames are replaceable.


----------



## Illum

pvsampson said:


> Wow.Throwing things around because you are angry,and a shovel into a lake.
> 
> Nice.



yeah, won't be doing that again for awhile, finally fixed my bicycle, which was what I had been using to convert negative energy to exercise... until I somehow fouled the rear differential and had to ride in grass on a very difficult gear. 

I'm approaching 30, shes my first, the first ding is always the hardest.


----------



## ven

I just wish i had a lake near by to throw things in(not for that purpose, but having a lake near by!! )

Hope all works out Illum, you seem a chilled guy so must have been angry!!


----------



## blah9

Used the Fenix PD35vn triple XPL to look at a leak coming from my parents' van last night. It was smoking when we pulled up to my aunt's house. Luckily it turned out that it was just a loose hose and they still had enough antifreeze to make it home easily once the hose was reattached.

I also used the Nitecore TM06vn to look around her pitch black rural yard which was a lot of fun.


----------



## grb

I used my newly acquired Sunwayman VR11 to chase down a spider the size of a small dog in my shop. Took three whacks with a rake to kill the bugger.


----------



## NeonPenguin

I used my TN4A to find my S10R. Apparently I'd left it behind my TV when I was hooking up my stereo.


----------



## GearHunter

0530 here, just returned from a 2 mile training ruck with my two trusted companions...my yellow lab Mercy and my HDS 4000k hi cri I know I can always count on both!


----------



## torchsarecool

Had to find a customers car keys in a dark carpark then help him get an oven in his tiny Vauxhall corsa. Fenix e05 and nitecore tube did the job no problem.


----------



## Jiri

Since I could not take any personal defense tool with me in to the airplane going to Barcelona from Prague, my only defense tool on my business travel to Barcelona this week was Fenix PD22 UE. The day before yesterday I was walking in the Barcelona's city center during the night and held the PD22 UE in my hand whenever I didn't feel safe. I have trained a lot to use flashlight as a defense "shining" and "impact" tool in defensive situations. Thankfully and for some... of course, I did not have to use it during the Barcelona walk... but you never know... so I was glad I had at least something... something you can take with you even on the plane. I wonder If airport security would allowed something like Fenix TK22 or TK16 on board. Does anyone has any experience in EU? FIY when I see these girls walking up to the plane with pointy high-heeled shoes... its funny its OK with airport security, but tactical pen is a big issue for them. 

And today I used my PD22 UE again just to see some dark spots in local park.


----------



## bykfixer

To find a cd.

See I have like 1500 cd's in 12 pack cartons. Yes those soda cartons hold like 42 cd's perfectly and are stackable.

Ok so over time folks have borrowed and returned cd's from my library that was once in alphabetical order. Well cartons got shuffled and cd's just stuffed in the easiest slot over time....

Wife was looking for the one with Monster Mash and other Halloween tunes. Of course it wasn't with the other "H" ones. (And I've temporarily stopped ripping to a 3TB hard drive at letter F)

My music library is in a non well lit corner of the den. 
I have several flashlights nearby for that reason. 

Wife says "I know you have a flashlight nearby, would you hand me one?" (As she's reaching past two clip on incans mind you)...
So I whip out the Alpha (twisting the tail cap to turn on low) and say "yes dear"...and about a minute later she'd not only found the cd, but had noticed 3 flashlights within inches of said cd.

Edit:
Wife wants an Alpha with hi/lo tail cap. Eh, I'll buy another bonus pack from that gun store in Texas who throws in stickers...


----------



## uofaengr

Played around at work last night sneaking off to see how far I could get with my M2Xvn. Made it over 700m. If I have to be there tonight then gonna try and stretch its legs some more.


----------



## jmwking

Used my trusty Zebra in a dark corner of my attic. It happened to have a small wasp nest - with a bunch of dead wasps below (attics aren't the greatest place for bee-type thingies - sheltered, but way too hot!). A lengthy burst of insecticide later and I hope to find the rest below...

-jk


----------



## GearHunter

THIS!







Had to work late and the wife's out of town, that means it's dad-daughter steak night! Nothing like a little HiCri to help cook steaks and fixins in the dark!


----------



## RemcoM

pvsampson said:


> Just spent an hour out,I had M3XS UT and TX25Cvn,girls each had M23 Javelot and we wandered around the back paddock and checked things out.Got another close,rare,look at a Boobook owl which was cool,saw a Frogmouth Owl hunting and a big hare.Went up to an old Angophora tree and shot the M3XS down toward the highway over the shallow valley.Could see the trees on the creek line pretty well,and got a bright reflection off a sign on the other side of the highway.Sorry no beamshots.Girls M23's also got a reflection but not as bright as mine did.Pretty impressive.We had fun wandering around though the girls were a bit worried about wild dogs,they relaxed after a bit.



Hi, i ask more about this via PM, but, what you think?

Can the Olight M3X UT, shine more intense/farther, than the highbeams of a...your car?

Do you have a car? Tried it out....or can you try it out?

I have the M3X, but not tried it out.....but have compared with my Fenix TK50, with only 30 kcd, against the highbeam of the 2008 Toyota Corolla, of a farmer, but the TK50, cannot win...is less intense.

But hope, the 250 kcd...........between 350, and 400 kcd (tested) on my extremely overpowered M3X UT, will shine farther/more intense, than the cars highbeam?

I will ask more about this via PM in the next.

Remco


----------



## ven

TOOLvn, tn35vn,tn36vn,tk75vnQ70,sr51,sr52vn,v11r ,skyway king and ec32vn today at the country park for fun


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my Ultrafire WF-501B with 365nm UV drop-in to charge up some GITD 3-D printer filament in a store.


----------



## Flashy808

ven said:


> TOOLvn, tn35vn,tn36vn,tk75vnQ70,sr51,sr52vn,v11r ,skyway king and ec32vn today at the country park for fun



Wow now we're talking FUN!


----------



## ven

It was flashy,me and my little one time permitting(and weather) get out for a bit of exploring. Just took some random lights other than Callum wanting to test his TOOLvn out and me my tk75vnQ70
TOOLvn and Callum



Few pics here
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Vens-various-Vinh-light-pics-amp-random-ones


----------



## Str8stroke

GearHunter said:


> THIS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to work late and the wife's out of town, that means it's dad-daughter steak night! Nothing like a little HiCri to help cook steaks and fixins in the dark!



So you didn't cook the steak with one of your mega high output lights?  
BTW, good combo of sides too! Nothing like the smell of Asparagus urine! LOL

PS, I am a tad disappointed in you with the knife pictured. HA, You need something like a Hinderer Bowie for steak duty! hahaha


----------



## GearHunter

Str8stroke said:


> So you didn't cook the steak with one of your mega high output lights?
> BTW, good combo of sides too! Nothing like the smell of Asparagus urine! LOL
> 
> PS, I am a tad disappointed in you with the knife pictured. HA, You need something like a Hinderer Bowie for steak duty! hahaha



Lol yep that asparagus always shocks you in the morning! Funny you say that about the knife, my daughter set the table and when I brought the food in from the grill she had her leatherman wave on her side instead of a steak knife...she said " moms not here do we have to be proper?"! So she used the serrated wave blade for dinner and you should have seen the smile on her face!


----------



## LedTed

I arrived to work at about 6:30 this morning to find that a remodeling crew had backed up their panel truck very near the front door. Working in darkness, none of the crew had a flashlight. Out comes my custom D11.2 and saved me from bonking into the extended and raised lift gate as I breezed by. The crew looked around like curious critters when I approached but, none of us uttered a single word.


----------



## Jiri

I used Fenix TK16 and NiteCore EA41 (2015 version) on turbo modes, to light up driveway to garages in front of my flat (about 70 meters distance). I was waiting for my friend to go outside of his garage and light him up just to impress him with my strongest lights. He was like "FU**ING HELL!!!" :-O  ))))


----------



## kj2

Used my SF Peacekeeper, when I walked the dog. Great output!


----------



## B0rt

Visited my local supermarket today for some shopping...
As I was finished one of the cashiers seemed preoccupied searching something on the floor...

I asked her: "What's the issue?" ... and she said: "Sorry, I dropped a few coins, I'll be with you shortly...!"

What should I say? I lit up my ZebraLight SC32w, she gathered up the missing coins in record time, and everyone was happy


----------



## bykfixer

Used a recently purchased Klarus P1A to illuminate the crack in this ignitor in my non functioning heater when text diagnosing by a friend at the other end of the coast from me.


----------



## Taz80

My son uses his Buck 119 when we eat steak, cuts it like a dream. 
The other night I used the Eagletac color for our walk, and used every color. I let my wife pick the color for the last park of the walk, she picked green. It's easier on the eyes than blue and easier to see with than red.
Used my new G25C2 neutral with the flip up diffuser on our walk tonight. I'm really liking this light, I can't believe I waited so long to get one.


----------



## rishabharies

Used my nitecore HC50 headlamp to change the battery on a customers vehicle in his very dimly lit driveway on a very windy night up here in Toronto with leaves blowing in my face. Lots of fun.


----------



## GearHunter

This morning I used my light to verify that the guy with the rattle can was indeed an idiot!






The only thing scary about this is this dumd_ _ _is the future of my country! You would think in this day of smartphones he could of at least asked Siri how to spell HAUNTED!!!!


----------



## Monocrom

GearHunter said:


> This morning I used my light to verify that the guy with the rattle can was indeed an idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing scary about this is this dumd_ _ _is the future of my country! You would think in this day of smartphones he could of at least asked Siri how to spell HAUNTED!!!!



In fairness, maybe he was going to spell "Wanted" and screwed up one letter instead of leaving one out.


----------



## GearHunter

Monocrom said:


> In fairness, maybe he was going to spell "Wanted" and screwed up one letter instead of leaving one out.




Lol you sir are a true humanitarian! I now feel just a little ashamed for not giving the benefit of the doubt....


----------



## PhotonWrangler

GearHunter said:


> Lol you sir are a true humanitarian! I now feel just a little ashamed for not giving the benefit of the doubt....



I'm going to take a wild guess that this kid is not an English major.


----------



## Flashy808

Monocrom said:


> In fairness, maybe he was going to spell "Wanted" and screwed up one letter instead of leaving one out.



Or maybe it could have been "Panther" then again, who knows?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD35 on medium to identify a small animal sitting in our driveway. It turned out to be the neighborhood cat.


----------



## idleprocess

Installed some PA speakers in the ceiling at the local makerspace. Used the LD01 on my keychain for about half the job before realizing that futzing with my keychain on a 12' ladder was a bad plan so I used the LD12 from my backpack for the rest of the job. HL55 doesn't routinely travel with me, so alas I didn't have the best tool for the job.


----------



## Arctonaut

I used moonlight on my TN12 at 4am this morning to make sure my wife stayed asleep


----------



## more_vampires

Monocrom said:


> In fairness, maybe he was going to spell "Wanted" and screwed up one letter instead of leaving one out.


I thought he was telling his friends Han and Ted that the party was "that way."


----------



## GearHunter

more_vampires said:


> I thought he was telling his friends Han and Ted that the party was "that way."



Well played sir!


----------



## Tejasandre

Used my sinner custom with 3 nichia 219b's to traverse a dark muddy parking lot after the "michilada massacre " (beer tasting event) Saturday night.


----------



## Jiri

Tonight I lighted up some two guys with my TK16, that were talking in front of the building where I live after they pointed some light at me, while I was walking my dog before sleep. They can only be glad I got my TK16 set on the lowest mode at that time... they had just some sort of key-chain light I think.


----------



## abuck

Used my flashlight because I dropped something behind my bed, good to have a flashlight in my drawer


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Black Diamond Storm came out when one of the CFL bulbs in my 3-bulb track light setup decided to blow out at 6:50 AM this morning.

(I decided that it would be easier to turn off all the lights and replace all 3 bulbs at once.)

Having your hands free when swapping lights is awesome.


----------



## Borad

I used it for the battery. I needed an aaa battery to check a gauss meter.


----------



## 2000xlt

used my pd35 on high to look at a guys ducatti a woman knocked over and left,,while the guy was on the phone with the police, about 5 minutes into looking at it she came back with a check wanting to pay for it,it was dark bike was black ,turns out they knew each other,,nobody hurt bike will get fixed


----------



## bykfixer

Blinded some overgrown trick or treaters who hadn't even bothered to wear a costume.

"Get off my lawn you hoodlums" and zapped 'em with 600 streamlight scorpion lumens from about 10'...


----------



## LedTed

I used two of my backup NC D11.2s, with Duracell's new AA batteries, as pumpkin strobes. They each ran three hours continuously, and were cold to the touch at the end of tonight's extensive use.


----------



## Pelican305

used my hds clicky to get me from my tree stand back to my truck like usual


----------



## ronniepudding

Went trick-or-treating with my 5-year-old... And my Quark Tactical QT2A-X. This light is great for walks. Fits well in the pocket, 2xAA is easy to hold onto, and forward clicky is perfect when you're frequently turning the light on and off.


----------



## idleprocess

Spotted a small serpentine creature on my sidewalk and confirmed it was a juvenile garter snake. Herded it off the walk so it might grow into an adult and eradicate vermin in the future.


----------



## blah9

Left a dinner with some friends and used my Fenix PD35vn triple XPL to light the way down the dark driveway. Once we got to the car we unfortunately saw a big dent in the rear bumper. No one left a note but we suspect the elderly neighbor whose driveway was right behind the car.

Anyway, then one guy pulls out his cellphone to compare the output with my PD35VN, so I awed everyone with its max output. However, I regret the fact that I didn't just slowly ramp up the output and let him be shocked at each step haha (started on level 2 of 5).

Since he and some other people were interested I then took out the Nitecore TM06vn and just went straight to the brightest mode as well to the sound of a few people saying "whoa" and a couple others commenting on how it was like daytime. They also loved how small the light was.

Anyway, it was a fun night despite the fact that we now need to fix the car.


----------



## blah9

Sorry double post!


----------



## ven

cool story blah.,..apart from the car.

Tried out the A6 with its nice 3d tint taking the kids around local trick or treating, ideal for dimly lit drive ways on the lower modes .


----------



## Ryp

ven said:


> cool story blah



I see what you did there.


----------



## Stefano

Use the Fenix TK35 UE (MT-G2) and Zebralight H602w for a hike.
Perfect combination for total visibility.

I also made two videos (in the video is in use only the TK35 UE)

https://youtu.be/ATGb0UcyqMw

https://youtu.be/aYIk-ASgNCI


----------



## Learningtobeprepared

I used my light today to look through an Airbus Aircraft as we unloaded bins[emoji106]...oh, and then the batteries basically died [emoji12]


----------



## Monocrom

Took the almost dead batteries out of my Lego SureFire light yesterday. KL1 LED "error" head (single-output only), black E2E body, E2D tailcap. All black in color. Looks factory-made. Decided to EDC another light for awhile. Truth is, for bezel-up carry with a pocket clip, the KL1 is too tall. Gets in the way. Anything longer than a stock E2E head is an issue for me.


----------



## blah9

Left my Fenix PD35vn triple XPL on my desk the other day and walked over to help someone drill a hole in a cabinet to run some wires. That was a mistake because we then only had my cellphone to use as a light instead of the dedicated light haha. I also used it recently to find a piece of plastic that flew off my parking brake lever in the car. That would have been almost impossible to find without a light.


----------



## Learningtobeprepared

LedTed said:


> I used two of my backup NC D11.2s, with Duracell's new AA batteries, as pumpkin strobes. They each ran three hours continuously, and were cold to the touch at the end of tonight's extensive use.



What new Duracell batteries are you referring to? Thanks


----------



## nomadtor416

Used my Thrunite TN12-2012 on low power to see into our laundry room so I don't have to switch on hallway light in our small condo. This helps avoid waking up our 6-year old son who normally has his bedroom door open.


----------



## Monocrom

On a nightly basis, I have to do a foot-patrol of the entire building I work at. So, I get up from the front desk. I walk away from the unlocked front doors I'm supposed to watch (except while on patrol), and spend about 45 minutes checking the building for anything unusual. Yup! I intentionally abandon my post because the idiots in Management think they know about security better than guys who've been in the industry ranging from 6 to over 18 years. 

Did I mention that the West and the North side doors don't lock properly? Yeah. So even if I'm at the desk, anyone can sneak in and vandalize the building. Which apparently two punk kids did, a few years back according to the Fire Safety Director who has worked there for 18 years. And still, nothing has been done to fix the problem. Which overall wouldn't be so bad, if it wasn't for the fact that a buttload of the clients renting suites in the building are with various Federal, and State agencies. Having their offices there. Oh, and the civilian companies there..... All of those by themselves would be juicy terror targets too! 

Let's see, the large mail slots capable of containing large packages are also in a spot where someone can casually walk in, plant a "device" and then casually walk out before anyone knows what is happening. But first they have to get past the locked gates to reach the parking lot before getting into the building. And at night, those are locked!!..... Except for the Pedestrian gate on the East side of the lot, and the one on the South side. In fairness though, no terrorist would use that one.... Since the huge fricking South gate is kept wide open 24/7, 365 days out of the year!! 

I'm sorry. Hadn't expected to type this much. Just beyond fed up with the idiots in Management who stick their heads in the sand and think that's good enough. We have plenty of members of CPF who are in Law Enforcement. I'm sure one of you works at the FBI. Stop by my place, I'll give you more details.

As for last night, I heard a very odd sound coming from one of the skylights in a secluded part of the building. Very odd, and possibly ominous. Reached for my Fenix LD05 penlight. Despite being a penlight, it is wicked bright on high mode (even by flashaholic expectations) and surprising has amazing throw. Tested it out once in the huge parking lot, on high mode. Scanned the skylight. Absolutely nothing there. We have at least two if not more black cats who live in the neighboring park. I've seen them all over the client's property. They get in weird places sometimes. I could see one of them making it up there. There's also some sort of giant mutant rat (possibly an opossum) that I spotted once who likes the South West corner of the lot. Then again, being NYC, it may have actually been a huge fricking rat.


----------



## LedTed

Learningtobeprepared said:


> What new Duracell batteries are you referring to? Thanks



Quantum


----------



## akhyar

Went for an outdoor dining at the local parking lots with my in-laws family and my youngest sister-in-law ordered a plate of chicken chop from a nearby food truck.
My MIL said that the chicken chop is undercooked and I used my custom Sinner 18350 with Nichia 219B emitters to shine the chicken chop and we can still see some pink colour in it.
Also used the light to check on my baby boy who was sleeping in his stroller while we were having our dinner.


----------



## Bowman1

Last night, I knocked a flashlight off of my night stand and couldn't find it. I ended up grabbing another flashlight off of my desk to help track it down. It's good to have backup.


----------



## LedTed

Bowman1 said:


> Last night, I knocked a flashlight off of my night stand and couldn't find it. I ended up grabbing another flashlight off of my desk to help track it down. It's good to have backup.



My cat used to knocked my NC D10 or D11 flashlight off of my nightstand when she wanted to play in the wee hours of the morning. The trit in the piston sure helped me find my light.


----------



## bykfixer

I have 3 night stand lights for that reason...
And 2 in the drawer just in case.


----------



## Skaaphaas

My 6P does duty as nightstand light. When a home invader needs lighting up while the other hand retrieves the handgun I don't want to fumble with UI settings. 

My drawer is fairly well organised, if I need a lower-lever light I can find one in total darkness. Usually it's my Alpha, on low mode. It get clipped into my sleeping shorts for a diffused light around my feet. Which is exactly what I used last night to check on the little one sleeping.


----------



## My3kidsfather

bykfixer said:


> I have 3 night stand lights for that reason...
> And 2 in the drawer just in case.



Hey you got a pic of that night table? :twothumbs


----------



## bykfixer

Soit-en-lee




In a circle starting with the Alpha, then a G2x Pro, (then drawer lights, G2 w/ Malkoff WLL, and a genuine MD2 hi/lo) then off between the pack of smokes and the MD2 is a Klarus P1A.

The corner sits a Picachu lamp/bracelet hanger, and in the rear are 4' long Honda stickers, a Charlie Barfoot and a Surf One Robert August edition long boards/ dust collectors, along with a couple of carpal tunnel braces. Under the braces are various size small Honda stickers for computer mouse, laptop, thermos and stuff I haven't thought of.
Ima Honda Prelude collector too as well as a former skateboarder turned sidewalk surfer...

Chocolate resides in the drawer since my wife's dog is a choco-holic. The ashtray is a real sea shell.

The vertical light was just added tonight..a Streamlight TL 2 gen 1 LED...the ole 88105.


----------



## Burgess

Used my new ZebraLight H52w headlight,
on Medium-1 mode ( factory says 50 Lumens )
to empty mouse traps in the basement.

Getting cold out, and those little [email protected]@rds 
are getting in from * SOMEWHERE * ! ! !

:hairpull: :hairpull: :hairpull:

Happened in the past 24 hours, too.



BTW --
ZebraLight has changed their elastic STRAP now !

No longer has a Free End, for you to dis-assemble it.
Now it's CRIMPED together !
:-(

This means I can no longer " Reverse-Thread "
the strap through the silicon holder. 

( This was a brainchild idea from a CPF member,
whose name escapes me at the moment.
But I most certainly appreciate his Excellent Idea ! )
:thumbsup:


Doing so gives me a much more comfortable fit,
when wearing the headlamp on my forehead.

Eliminates the so-called " Zebra-Horns " effect !


But I can't DO this , with my New ZL headlamp.

:sigh:
_


----------



## FortyCaliber

I used my trusty E1b to put a temporary patch on a copper pipe in the basement. 

My boy used the MD1 to look for some of his Hess trucks in the basement.


----------



## blah9

I used the Fenix PD35vn triple XPL to look at some items we were moving into my sister-in-law's house last night. They also had a repairman over who brought his Coast 1xAA light with him and seemed interested in lights. So of course I had to get out the TK75vnkt and show it off. He was really impressed and we all had a good time.


----------



## xzel87

Went on a short dusk hike in the local city hill trail...started a little late due to waiting for a friend so mostly night time when started...I used my BLF A6 on mode 2, wife with S20 on low and buddy with AAA light on 120 lumen (it's a single mode Hugsby).

Fun times, didn't realise night hikes were that fun, minus all the noise of the usual trail goers.

Should have brought a flood headlamp though, the only I had I gave it away to my mechanic brother in law.


----------



## Taz80

Used my FD40 on full flood to light up some items my wife was taking pictures of with her phone. It has such a nice even flood, to bad they don't offer it in neutral.


----------



## GearHunter

Today I used my new 325 HDS clickie to do the side job I took to pay for the light. 25 duplex recepticals, 13 switches and three ceiling fixtures replaced. I bid the job at 250 dollars plus material. The homeowner asked me why I'd do it so cheap. I told him 250 was all I needed for the new light I wanted! 
He asked to see the light today. Not sure he got it but oh well


----------



## ven

Like your style GearHunter, need to bump your prices up a little......... for a gizmo next


----------



## GearHunter

ven said:


> Like your style GearHunter, need to bump your prices up a little......... for a gizmo next



Lol you may be right!


----------



## My3kidsfather

Yesterday my grandson got hooked on flashlights from carrying my Streamlight UltraStinger while we took the dogs for a walk. His eyes opened up a bit when I told him the light is used mostly by police. He found he could reach way down the road lighting things up. Big smiles on his face.


----------



## uofaengr

GearHunter said:


> Today I used my new 325 HDS clickie to do the side job I took to pay for the light. 25 duplex recepticals, 13 switches and three ceiling fixtures replaced. I bid the job at 250 dollars plus material. The homeowner asked me why I'd do it so cheap. I told him 250 was all I needed for the new light I wanted!
> He asked to see the light today. Not sure he got it but oh well


LOL I've got some can lights I'd like installed in some downstairs rooms with no attic access that I'd be more than happy to pay you enough for a couple HDS's [emoji1]


----------



## blah9

My lab mate needed air in her tires so we went to her car to pump them up. The Fenix PD35vn triple XPL was perfect for the job. If I was alone I would have used the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm to free up my hands, but that wasn't necessary today.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD35 on medium to work in a very dimly lit communucations room where most of the overhead lamps were burned out.


----------



## ven

Little one had left her school cardigan in the dark abyss ................of the car As i had the v11r and the new s2+ triple, i naturally got the s2+ out and scanned about to find it...........it was on the edge of my seat Before getting out of the wind and rain, i may have scanned around the garden and was taken back by the reach of what is really a little flood light. Light up the trees over the road at what i would guess around 200ft or so.


----------



## kj2

Elzetta Bravo to walk the dogs. My Alpha was in my jeans as back up, just in case


----------



## UnderPar

Power outage! Wheew! But my S20 was clipped in my front right pocket. Pulled it out and double-clicked to high mode!for a ceiling bounce. Later got my diffuser and stuck it on the S20 then tail stand on the grill of our window. Binggo!


----------



## bykfixer

Let's see...more like what did I use my Alpha for yesterday in my case...
Illuminated the inside of a mini-mag I was performing surgery on. No flashback with 7 lumens.
Lit shadows behind the sofa to find something.
Lit under the dash of a car to point out the location of the clutch safety switch to my son. 
Used it for low light while doing some beam shots of the mini-mag fraternal twins I placed LED's in. TerraLUX drop in vs the Nite Ize.

Later for kicks n giggles I lit up the neighbors houses with my Streamlight TL 2, simply because it kix so much 160 lumen blinding from 50 yards butt-age. 

Oh, then Alpha was used to light the insides of a G2 incan I was operating on. 

Hmmm it seems the Alpha has replaced my Coast HP1 as the most used flashlight.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> Let's see...more like what did I use my Alpha for yesterday in my case...
> Illuminated the inside of a mini-mag I was performing surgery on. No flashback with 7 lumens.
> Lit shadows behind the sofa to find something.
> *Lit under the dash of a car to point out the location of the clutch safety switch to my son. *
> Used it for low light while doing some beam shots of the mini-mag fraternal twins I placed LED's in. TerraLUX drop in vs the Nite Ize.
> 
> Later for kicks n giggles I lit up the neighbors houses with my Streamlight TL 2, simply because it kix so much 160 lumen blinding from 50 yards butt-age.
> 
> Oh, then Alpha was used to light the insides of a G2 incan I was operating on.
> 
> Hmmm it seems the Alpha has replaced my Coast HP1 as the most used flashlight.


Ah yes! A man after my own heart. :thumbsup:


----------



## bykfixer

My son has a car that won't start. Nothing. No clicks etc but inner lights come on. 
Well it's at his moms. We divorced 18 years ago. But she still hates me.
Anyway her husband says the battery has 12.1 volts. I asked if they checked each cell. He said they did not. 

So I got him to check fuses etc before swapping batteries. But I also reminded him of the time one of his cars showed 12.2 volts, and acted like his car is now. 
Collectively it had over 12 volts. But 2 cells had 1.8 volts. Well this is an 8 year old battery in his car. I'd go help but his mom has security cameras all over the place and swore some 15 years ago she'd have me arrested if I ever stepped on her property. Once she called the police when I dropped off my youngest son....I didn't even get out. 
She wanted a divorce so I granted her one. 3 years later she wanted to work it out. I advised her pigs will fly before I make that mistake. She been mad at me since. I guess what did it was telling her it only costs me $750/ month to be rid of her.


Anyway today the Alpha thus far has been used to light shadows and diagnose a clogged vacuum cleaner.
Flashlights are GREAT!


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> My son has a car that won't start. Nothing. No clicks etc but inner lights come on.
> Well it's at his moms. We divorced 18 years ago. But she still hates me.
> Anyway her husband says the battery has 12.1 volts. I asked if they checked each cell. He said they did not.
> 
> So I got him to check fuses etc before swapping batteries. But I also reminded him of the time one of his cars showed 12.2 volts, and acted like his car is now.
> Collectively it had over 12 volts. But 2 cells had 1.8 volts. Well this is an 8 year old battery in his car.


At 12.1 volts he has a dead battery, about 35% state of charge, and being 8 years old not enough amperage at that level to crank the engine.
Here is a typical state of charge chart. IMO time for a new battery, especially now that winter is on it's way, he won't make it through the first cold spell.

So...
today I compared a nichia 219b emitter to a angry blue led in a pair of penlights to demonstrate to my father-in-law how much more pleasant a neutral white is to read with, compared to a cheap angry blue 5mm emitter.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Thanks for that link. Bookmarked.
He didn't take my tester with him so no load test was done. Just a volt meter was used.
I have a Diehard platinum that lives on a tender for a car my son & I have in mothballs. Comes in handy when one of our Honda batteries give out. We have 4 Preludes between us. 

Anyway I've yet to try those Nichia emitters. The Malkoff N thrills me to no end.
And the Streanlight C4 thing is growing on me. 

Used my HP1 this evening to light a shadow behind my laptop looking for a usb reciever for a mouse. [email protected] I need to dust back there. Had misplaced my Alpha lol


----------



## idleprocess

Used the Olight S1 Baton to light up the innards of an electro-mechanical pinball machine I've begun restoring. It's going to be a _long_ project.


----------



## Dimo

I used my Streamlight Microstream and pointed it at wall so my 3 year old daughter can make shadow puppets. She loves the fact that a carry a flashlight in my pocket daily. She never gets bored of shadow puppets.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ best reason in the whole wide world to carry a flashlight.
Good man. 

Welcome to CPF


----------



## LGT

I haven't accessed my basement through the bulkhead for some time, so I used my HDS 200 rotary to check for spider webs before doing so. 
The feel of spider webs on the face is.......arghh! Can't peel them off quick enough.


----------



## bykfixer

I don't mind the spider webs so much...
It's the critter crawling across my face is where it gets freaky.

I carry a nice, 3'+ long twig of some sort and use a circle motion to clear a path as I progress.
We have maples so finding a twig in the yard is easy.

Used my ever faithful Coast HP1 to illuminate under the dash of my sons still non cranking car. 
Battery; replaced
Starter; replaced
Clutch Safety Switch; operational but not metered yet
Ignition; next on the list.
It's at a place I'm not allowed (but I took a chance and gave it an hour look over despite the potential ire of a crazy ex-wife). 
It'll be brought home on a flatbed where I can rip apart the dash and look for a broken wire. 
It's gotta be something simple.

The car came with all those trendy mods including a push button starter, along with lots of sagging wires. 
The things you discover with a flashlight.


----------



## Poppy

You might check the battery in .the remote start


----------



## KiwiMark

bykfixer said:


> battery has 12.1 volts. Well this is an 8 year old battery in his car.



My diagnosis is very short & simple:
How old is it?
Does it work?

8 years old and not working - I don't try to charge it or do anything else with it - remove & replace!
Do all you like, I'll bet the end conclusion is the same as my initial diagnosis, an eight year old battery that wont start the car will need to be replaced.

At home the garage has lights, when you pop the hood the entire engine bay is in the shadow of the hood and you can't see much - aren't flashlights wonderful things to have available!


----------



## Skaaphaas

Interesting one for me: Used my Alpha during some amateur panel beating of my mother-in-law's car, which was bumped in parking lot. I just made it look decent for her to at least be able to drive it without being extremely embarassed about it. 

Never in my life have I expected to do panel beating, and even less so with the help of my flashlight!


----------



## blah9

Wow, what a coincidence! I just did the same thing with my dad to my wife's car today! It was hit while parked on the street. We googled info about it and used a hair dryer to heat the plastic bumper while pushing it out. Ours isn't perfect either but it's pretty close. We bet that over time it will be even more likely to conform to its original shape.

It was dark and had a little drizzle going, but we worked under the rear hatch and we both used our Armytek Wizard Pro Warm headlamps which made lighting not a problem at all.

We also noticed how filthy the car was, and despite the time of year and the fact that it was raining more by that point we decided to wash the car, still in the dark. Luckily it was a pretty warm day.

Anyway, the neighbors probably thought we were crazy, but the headlamps worked great and the car looks awesome!


----------



## stephenk

Used a flashlight to provide enough illumination for my wife to change my babies nappy in a dark car park today. 
Bet that one hasn't come up this thread before?


----------



## bykfixer

^^ great uses for flashlights fellas.




Poppy said:


> You might check the battery in .the remote start


It's a button switch that replaced the key switch. Button cap broke off so you push in on a sort of fork tine. It was 2- side by side tines that held the button. Once we get er going again that's getting replaced with a key switch. 



KiwiMark said:


> My diagnosis is very short & simple:
> How old is it?
> Does it work?
> 
> 8 years old and not working - I don't try to charge it or do anything else with it - remove & replace!
> Do all you like, I'll bet the end conclusion is the same as my initial diagnosis, an eight year old battery that wont start the car will need to be replaced.
> 
> At home the garage has lights, when you pop the hood the entire engine bay is in the shadow of the hood and you can't see much - aren't flashlights wonderful things to have available!



^^ thanks kiwi. 
We have 2 cars in mothballs and a pair of 'betteries' on a battery tender. So the better of the 2 (higher cca) was tried. Nada. He swapped in a new starter we had left from another project. Nada.
This particular car has had all kinds of modifications done by the previous owner who lived by zip ties and butt connectors. 
I've been helping him work on the car via text messages. But Friday I took a look for myself and it aint pretty. So whether we get it started or not there's a lot of un-rigging to do in exchange for proper connections and harness tucking/fastening. 
( I love living vicariously through my sons cars)

I here ya on the giant shadow thing. Right now the garage is occupied by a pending frame off project. So I have a 10'x10' canopy we set up in the driveway. 

We have a couple of $8 household floor lamps to give off a general shadow eliminator. Each is about 4' tall so you slide it near the car on each side near the hood hinges so they're out of the way. Then the old clip lights, headlamps and general flashlights get used as needed. 

Last year we swapped in a motor in one car. We removed a busted engine, restored the engine bay to look like new, than one marathon weekend rebuilt the (used) engine to go in. We planted it one Saturday night. Took me a month to decide to crank it up. 

Once it was in the car I hated how many of the outter engine looked or acted so I disassembled about 80% and re-assembled nearly everything. Well I guess after 29 hours of being awake we just started getting sloppy during the outter part process. 

So I went over everything a couple hours at a time. 30,000 miles later there hasn't been a single issue related to our work. 

Whenever the broken car comes home I'll have my son disassemble the dash and steering console, and I'll reassemble all the botched stuff and let him put the dash back together.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> Whenever the broken car comes home I'll have my son disassemble the dash and steering console, and I'll reassemble all the botched stuff and let him put the dash back together.


Sounds like a great father - son bonding project :thumbsup:

Have a great time!


----------



## bykfixer

^^ poppy, when he was 4 he said he wanted to help. I was doing a 67 Cougar.

He's 29 and now I'm the help....and when he gets stumped...dad jumps in.

Edit: 
Used a microstream to read instructions of a rayovac 1aaa indestructable. Used the indestructable to read instructions of said Streamlight to compare each for close up use in darkness.
The did beam shots of those vs a 1aaa bushnell light for an 'a' vs 'b' vs 'c' testing. 

Also did a TerraLUX bulb size drop in to a new raw colored Mag 2D. Did beamshots of that vs Nite Ize for a thread here.


----------



## My3kidsfather

stephenk said:


> Used a flashlight to provide enough illumination for my wife to change my babies nappy in a dark car park today.
> Bet that one hasn't come up this thread before?



You getting longer days this time of year? Our days are really short now in Alberta.


----------



## My3kidsfather

Showed the grandkids what Vinh's new MH20 will do in pitch dark field last night after church. Huge light for a small body. Butt kicker for sure.


----------



## Monocrom

Attached a GG&G TID to my SF 9P's bezel. It's the ultimate meat tenderizer!


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> ^^ poppy, when he was 4 he said he wanted to help. I was doing a 67 Cougar.
> 
> He's 29 and now I'm the help....and when he gets stumped...dad jumps in.


Dads are great!

When I was younger, I was never afraid to tackle anything on the car because I always had my dad for backup. :thumbsup:

I also had a '67 Cougar. I got it pretty cheap, back in 1973, for IIRC $350. One of the headlights didn't go up and down, (a vacuum leak, replaced the vacuum hose), the brakes pulled to the left, (rebuilt the right front wheel cylinder... $3.00 for the kit), and it had the sequential blinking directional tail-lights, they weren't working either  . Inside the trunk, above the left wheel well, there is a little motorized unit with three, or six (I don't quite recall) contact points that open and close, like ignition points, on a cam like a music box. I took a point file to them, cleaned the contacts, and they worked like new!

Ah yes.... that was back in the day when you could actually do a road-side repair.
--------------------------
OK another story... kinda like you, I am now the back-up mechanic.
My son does much of his own work.
One day he was a bit perplexed trying to get a rotor off while doing brakes. It just wouldn't come off! Too proud to come to dad, he kept at it. I came out to see how he was making out and he explained his problem. I casually walked over to his tool chest, pulled out a BFH, and with one shot the rotor was off.

He's a little older and wiser now, and so it isn't such a humbling experience to ask for thoughts :thumbsup: Now, I'm the guy who holds the light while he does the work.

Opps... this is a flashlight forum...
Yesterday, I used my flashlight to look under the couch for a crayon


----------



## ven

Story poppy, you really need to write a book/s  Do enjoy reading your posts and what are you colouring in? :laughing:

As to stay O/T , as per every day i used my CQvn in a soon to be retired P1D whilst working on the flexilink, checking motors and replacing seals that were passing oil


----------



## bykfixer

Poppy said:


> Dads are great!
> 
> When I was younger, I was never afraid to tackle anything on the car because I always had my dad for backup. :thumbsup:
> 
> I also had a '67 Cougar. I got it pretty cheap, back in 1973, for IIRC $350. One of the headlights didn't go up and down, (a vacuum leak, replaced the vacuum hose), the brakes pulled to the left, (rebuilt the right front wheel cylinder... $3.00 for the kit), and it had the sequential blinking directional tail-lights, they weren't working either  . Inside the trunk, above the left wheel well, there is a little motorized unit with three, or six (I don't quite recall) contact points that open and close, like ignition points, on a cam like a music box. I took a point file to them, cleaned the contacts, and they worked like new!
> 
> Ah yes.... that was back in the day when you could actually do a road-side repair.
> --------------------------
> OK another story... kinda like you, I am now the back-up mechanic.
> My son does much of his own work.
> One day he was a bit perplexed trying to get a rotor off while doing brakes. It just wouldn't come off! Too proud to come to dad, he kept at it. I came out to see how he was making out and he explained his problem. I casually walked over to his tool chest, pulled out a BFH, and with one shot the rotor was off.
> 
> He's a little older and wiser now, and so it isn't such a humbling experience to ask for thoughts :thumbsup: Now, I'm the guy who holds the light while he does the work.
> 
> Opps... this is a flashlight forum...
> Yesterday, I used my flashlight to look under the couch for a crayon




I never did find the crayon I was looking for.

But did find this...





Dropped my knife in a crevice in my truck. Got out a flashlight and telescoping magnet. 
Ended pulling out this old thing and forgot all about the knife.

Went to home depot and bought a nite ize drop in and commenced to getting her going again.



^^ the ole Rayovac Industrial




^^ made in Thailand
Thinking 1990's? Anyway the alkaleaks expired in 08. They were depleted but had not leaked.




^^ popped in the drop in and some rayovacs




^^ I'll do some sprucing up
Mothers alluminum mag wheel polish on the tin reflector and Meguires plastic polish on the lens.
Goody, goody, goody, goody. 



^^ look kids, it tail stands. lol

Never really got very far with the Cougar Poppy. Young guy working for minimum wage, raising a family, paying for night school and an old house. 

But I hear ya on the pulling to the left thing. My daily was a 66 mustang and those rubber seals on the brake cylinders would pop at the darndest times "hang on son, another seal just popped". lol


----------



## Poppy

Well, look at that! When your Nite Ize burns out in 100,000 hours, you still have a spare bulb! :nana:

I kept that Cougar for a year, and sold it and got a van, that I kept for a year....

One winter night a small group of us got together at a frat brother's house, had a few beers, and left to go home. I had my 3D maglight between the bucket seats. A few kids walked by, as I started the engine. I turned on the defrosters, and my rear windshield shattered! It friggin shattered!

WTF! I took my glove off, and felt the temp of the air coming out of the defroster, still ice cold, the engine hadn't warmed up yet. Totally dismayed... "how could cold air shatter my rear windshield?"

Hmmm, maybe it was those kids? I got out of the car, and my frat brother was all apologetic. Still puzzled?!? and now ever more puzzled, why is he apologizing?



He had an air gun/ bb gun and somehow missed my hubcap!

lol... so I got to drive his car, a first generation little mercury caprii, for a couple of days, while mine was in the shop.  I liked driving his car, and he mine. We would sometimes swap cars for the fun of it. :thumbsup: I now ALWAYS wear my seat-belt, but that's another story 

Yeah... it's a good thing I didn't use my mag-light that night.


----------



## bykfixer

I requested you tell that around the campfire...please!?


----------



## mellowhead

bykfixer said:


> I requested you tell that around the campfire...please!?



Speaking of campfire stories...
I went camping two weekends ago with my friend and our daughters (2yo and 4yo). Well the first night we were there, I was sitting at the campfire after everyone else had gone to bed when I suddenly had to... er... go. So I click on my ZL H600w, then get up and start heading to the outhouse. I get about halfway across our campsite and see a raccoon, making off with our bag of marshmallows!  Well I was having none of that... Those marshmallows were for us! So I whipped out the Predator Pro 2.5 that I had in my jacket pocket, blasted the bugger with max output and chased it away by stomping my feet loudly towards it. It dropped the bag and took off, after which I retrieved my prize for us all to enjoy again the next evening :twothumbs

While I was there and in a nice dark place (I live in the city, so not many dark places for a flashaholic to play), I decided to see just how far my Predator Pro 2.5 would throw so I headed down to the shore of the lake and panned around the shoreline. It was a bit hazy on the lake due to some fog that had collected and some smoke from the other camp sites, but I was still able to see the far side of the lake which, according to Google Maps, was about 600m away. I was very impressed, as the spec lists the beam distance as about 400m.


----------



## ven

Cool story mellowhead


----------



## Poppy

ven said:


> Cool story mellowhead


Very true! And with campfire pictures only a flashaholic would appreciate! :thumbsup:


----------



## mellowhead

Thanks, it was our first tenting trip with our girls and we had a great time. My daughter says that she wants to do it again, so hopefully I can instill in her an appreciation for nature and the outdoors. She loved wearing her headlamp (an old PrincetonTec one) and running around at night after it got dark!


----------



## bykfixer

Holy Houselights Batman!!! 600 meters?!?! 

Gotham City could use yours as a backup...


----------



## mellowhead

bykfixer said:


> Holy Houselights Batman!!! 600 meters?!?!
> 
> Gotham City could use yours as a backup...



I know, right? I was surprised (pleasantly!) that I could see the other side, especially through the haze. I was expecting that my beam would just get washed out in a couple hundred metres. I had been waiting for a good opportunity like this to test how far it would go in a big, open space.


----------



## Jiri

I used my trusty Fenix PD35 today to show my veterinary students normal pupil reaction on my eye... but I forgot that I have the flashlight set on TURBO, so I also showed them pain reaction


----------



## Skaaphaas

Our power just went out. 

Seems an Elzetta Alpha can be made to tailstand in the trigger guard of a Glock.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Elzetta Charlie used to walk to and from Safeway.

(Overkill,yes,but why not?)


----------



## Learningtobeprepared

Skaaphaas said:


> Our power just went out.
> 
> Seems an Elzetta Alpha can be made to tailstand in the trigger guard of a Glock.



[emoji106][emoji23]


----------



## tech25

Had an elderly patient try to hide in someones alleyway -used my 6p with Malkoff M61N (XPG-2) to light it up and find the patient. 

I think this module really "shines" in medium ranges. Indoors, i feel like I want a larger hotspot but outside, the hotspot and spill blend perfectly.


----------



## idleprocess

Used the ever-present LD01 to search for some star washers that disappeared inside the head unit of a pinball machine I'm refurbishing. Two of three turned up.


----------



## bykfixer

tech25 said:


> Had an elderly patient try to hide in someones alleyway -used my 6p with Malkoff M61N (XPG-2) to light it up and find the patient.
> 
> I think this module really "shines" in medium ranges. Indoors, i feel like I want a larger hotspot but outside, the hotspot and spill blend perfectly.



If you have the extra coin try his WLL for indoor use. Amazing output....just like a real P60. 

But you're right, that NL is a goody.


----------



## Brockemi

Used my TK16 to light up some doors on the way to a CO Alarm and now to use it in the bedroom so I don't wake any of the guys. Better turn it on low hahaha.


----------



## markr6

EC4S/MX25L3C Nichia to find a mouse in my basement! Actually, I was just down there lifting weights and took a 60-second break. The EC4S was on the workbench so I was just messing around with that for a bit. I was shining it around for no reason like any good flashaholic when I noticed what I though was a wad of duct tape against the wall. I took another look and it was a mouse which ran under some shelving. I then got my MX25L3C Nichia for a more focused hot spot. I finally scared him out of the shelving and ran behind a couch. So I moved it out a bit, got the shop vac, reached over the back and sucked him up. Done!

I have no idea how he got in. Our basement seems air tight and very clean. The window and frame around it is solid. The only thing I can think of is the hole cut for the A/C plumbing or the hole where the PVC for the sump pump runs out.


----------



## bykfixer

Light the crevices of my brand new 5 minute out the box pre-lit Christmas tree searching for the bad bulb.


----------



## Poppy

markr6 said:


> EC4S/MX25L3C Nichia to find a mouse in my basement! Actually, I was just down there lifting weights and took a 60-second break. The EC4S was on the workbench so I was just messing around with that for a bit. I was shining it around for no reason like any good flashaholic when I noticed what I though was a wad of duct tape against the wall. I took another look and it was a mouse which ran under some shelving. I then got my MX25L3C Nichia for a more focused hot spot. I finally scared him out of the shelving and ran behind a couch. *So I moved it out a bit, got the shop vac, reached over the back and sucked him up. Done!*
> 
> I have no idea how he got in. Our basement seems air tight and very clean. The window and frame around it is solid. The only thing I can think of is the hole cut for the A/C plumbing or the hole where the PVC for the sump pump runs out.



LOL!!!
You sucked him up in a shop vac! 
That's the funniest thing I heard all week! 
:laughing:


----------



## markr6

Poppy said:


> LOL!!!
> You sucked him up in a shop vac!
> That's the funniest thing I heard all week!
> :laughing:



LOL I know...the sound alone made it worthwhile. I just left the vac in the garage overnight to dump it in the trash the next day. I didn't want to just let him go and come back in. Now that I think of it, the force of the vac slamming him against the inside probably killed him anyway.


----------



## xzel87

Lost wedding ring last friday night during a crossfit session, had to take it off for them power cleans as its biting into my finger, at some point it fell outta my pocket I guess. Used all 3 of my bag edc (with wife and another friend) to do the shine on the floor thing looking for it for over an hour. Couldn't find it :shakehead....turns out a fellow crossfit dude picked it up and he gave it back on monday


----------



## bykfixer

At my work it was a paving day. Well paving is done by sunlight, which means shorter paving days in early December.

As we get older the sunlight at sundown causes folks to squint. At the end of the day I approached the foreman to discuss the total quantity because one of the tickets that arrive with each load had an incorrect number...2+3 doesn't equal 6 type of thing.

Well the foreman is approaching his mid 40's. He whips out his readers and is squinting to see the gray writing of the sheet of the carbon copy..3rd sheet of a 3 sheet set...so the printing is pretty dull to say the least.

I reached in my left pocket and whipped out my MicroStream. At first he was bewildered as how suddenly sunlight brightness was emitting from my pointer finger...but then noticed the triple a sized light between my finger and thumb. 

I can't say a flashaholic was born. But I do know he knows there are more flashlights available than his 6D mag.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Just before sunrise, I used my 10 yr old ish LED Lenser 1AA (39 lumens) to find the Christmas music fireplace Blu-ray. Wanted to put a smile on my wife's and daughters faces as they woke up.


----------



## Teobaldo

On Monday I went by bike to the coast, taking advantage of the feast of Lo Vásquez where a highway is closed to vehicle use and only pedestrians and cyclists are allowed. I traveled around 8 hours at night with my dear old Fenix TA21 on the handlebars, LD10 with red filter back and V11R Sunwayman in helmet. I came to the town of Concon, where I stayed a couple of days where a friend and then turned by another route. On the way back it got dark and I had to pedal a few hours illuminated by my flashlights. In total there were just over 300 km and about half was night.

It was very entertaining to use my flashlights all night almost nonstop. I used them at low power (about a third of the maximum) and even had to change the batteries. It is the third time I do this tour and hope to repeat it the next year.


----------



## blah9

That bike trip sounds like a blast! I stopped riding for a while because of some seat/leg chafing, but now I'm back in action and taking plenty of precautions to try to prevent that from happening again. When I ride home at night I use the Fenix BC30 which works great along with a red light for the rear.

Today, though, I went to a family Christmas party and showed off my Fenix PD35vn triple XPL, Armytek Wizard Pro Warm, and Fenix TK75vnkt. They were all a hit for sure, and I think one person will probably pick up a regular PD35 himself. The TK75vnkt in particular really impressed everyone, but I'm really happy with all those lights every time I use them.


----------



## ven

blah9 said:


> That bike trip sounds like a blast!
> 
> +1 to that
> 
> Today, though, I went to a family Christmas party and showed off my Fenix PD35vn triple XPL, Armytek Wizard Pro Warm, and Fenix TK75vnkt. They were all a hit for sure, and I think one person will probably pick up a regular PD35 himself. The TK75vnkt in particular really impressed everyone, but I'm really happy with all those lights every time I use them.



No wonder they are impressed, great variety there

Last night me and my little one just got lots of lights and shined them, went through many comparing tints and modes, changing modes to different groups etc. Must have passed a good 1hr and not all lights were used.............good to have variety! Not just in brands and modes but tints too , from warm everything in between to cool. Amazing how many neutrals are different!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The other night I used my PD35 on medium to check the latch on or back gate, which was sticking a bit.


----------



## Treeguy

Lit up my buddy's backyard so we could put some tarps over his splitter and firewood before the freezing rain started.

It's started.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ you sir...

Are responsible for me having a Malkoff'd Rayovac.

Thank you!!!

In laymans terms that means I have a Malkoff LED emitter in my Rayovac AA indestructable.


----------



## Hoodzy

Used my Thrunite TC10 v2 tonight to light up the side of my mates Car, he was switching His wheels around Because his front tyres were bald ,It was at a party so i am currently intoxicated as i write this haha


----------



## CandleLite

My balcony overlooks a creek and smelt a skunk lurking about so I got my Fenix LD20 on turbo but couldn't spot him in the brush. Time to get some serious lumens I guess. There is a reason to have 1000 or so on tap when required.


----------



## bykfixer

Just got a Streamlight Strion with a very effective strobe.

Yesterday I popped the strobe on in my kitchen a couple of times as family members were walking out the room to see how many bumped into a wall, the fridge, whatever. 100%.
It's that effective. 

I had accidently done it to my wife on day 1. So now she says "strobe him" as one of the kids walks through.

Almost as much fun as giving the dogs peanut butter smothered crackers...


----------



## KnOeFz

Batteries in my bicycle light were empty  ... 
used my flaslight to be more visible in traffic :candle:


----------



## Scoops

I was just sharing this story in another thread, but it seems better placed here. I was driving home the other day in the dark when a vehicle in front of me was doing less then half the posted limit with their lights all off. I was thinking impaired driver for sure so I thought about it for a second and then whipped out my Olight M2X UT. I lit up the car from behind shining the beam across the different mirrors of the car and they quickly pulled over. I pulled up beside and politely explained that their lights were off. I didn't mention the speed because I was just trying to be helpful, not some guy trying to enforce our laws on my own, also it was just an older lady who didn't seem impaired, just a little older. She thanked me kindly and a good deed was done, better me telling them than the police. She was going so slow because she couldn't see anything ahead of her, poor thing. In hind site, I probably broke the law by shining a light a vehicle while driving but I haven't looked that up yet, I'm only assuming. Anyway M2X UT is a great addition to my truck, just don't shine it at cars or they will pull over, and that could get One in lots of trouble I presume.


----------



## tech25

Taking advantage of the nice weather- Sunday night I made a spontaneous BB-Q, the only light used was my Zebralight H51fw with dc-fix on the lens. Did a great job of lighting up the grill and tint was perfect for the food.

Last night at work, the bulb in the staff bathroom was out and the electrician is the only one allowed to replace it (union facility) So I got the bathroom to my self lol. Used a Lumintop Tool clipped to my pocket bezel up and a Zebralight H51fw laying on a shelf- different times throughout the shift.


----------



## jmwking

Used my zebra to find our way through a few halls and back rooms, and into the local school's library. Of course, that was after we'd broken into the building in the first place. 

Fortunately, the staff member who'd reserved the library for the meeting was with us, so when the alarm went off and the cops showed up we were good...

<Yikes!>


----------



## idleprocess

A member of the Dallas Makerspace owns what used to be a semiconductor/electronics testing company founded in the 1970s that sort of wound down a few years ago and has to vacate his facility sometime next year, so he's giving almost everything away. I toured ~10,000 ft² of electronic components, electrical connectors, computers, miscellaneous hardware, shelving, test equipment, semiconductor production equipment, thermal chambers, printers, lasers, power supplies, ovens, packing supplies, machine tools, scopes, cabling, wiring, and countless other odds and ends. This occurred on short-ish notice, so when the sketchy florescent lights weren't enough I pulled out the LD01 to scan the aisles, shelves, cabinets, closets, and bays for items of interest. I know enough about electronics to know what most of the things I came across were, but not enough to make use of most of what I saw and it was just too much to take in the first time to know what to take (I only grabbed some 5ohm/10W resistors and some small cardboard boxes). 

I suspect another pilgrimage will be in order with something like the S1 Javelin in tow so I can batter illuminate the scene. Maybe I'll find some heatsinks for some LED projects.


----------



## Skaaphaas

Another great one I need to immortalise in text somewhere. 

Used my Surefire P2X Fury on high last night to light up a hippo that came out of the estuary to feed on the grass not 10m away from where we were sitting. 

Luckily there was a big, steep embankment between us!


----------



## kj2

Did some voluntarily security work, for a nearby camping. They had a lot of robbery lately, so they need some eyes. Took my Elzetta Alpha and Bravo with me. Both light up enough and the tint really helps.


----------



## ven

Would love to use some lights for that kj2, i could justify even more then :laughing:


Well 2 lights used, "daddy have you a water proof torch" ..........."why?" ....."want to practice gymnastics outside and its raining out" .......eagle eye x2 it was,set up on the garden table so strictly speaking i did not use it :laughing:

Then out came the tn36vn for some flood to light up the patio on medium, set it up and left her and her friend with it for 20mins..............till they gave in!

So what did your daughter use your flashlight today for? i guess is more appropriate for me


----------



## AMD64Blondie

bykfixer said:


> Just got a Streamlight Strion with a very effective strobe.
> 
> Yesterday I popped the strobe on in my kitchen a couple of times as family members were walking out the room to see how many bumped into a wall, the fridge, whatever. 100%.
> It's that effective.
> 
> I had accidently done it to my wife on day 1. So now she says "strobe him" as one of the kids walks through.
> 
> Almost as much fun as giving the dogs peanut butter smothered crackers...



Oh god...that's evil.


----------



## Prepped

Had to use my S1 to light up the outlet on this flight.
On a side note, I'm at 30,000 feet right now!

...and paying a ridiculous amount for wifi.


----------



## magellan

Ha-ha! You're the highest person on the CPF. 

Where are you headed?

My wife just landed on Maui, but I'm not joining her until the 28th.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket

I tail stood about 12 lights up in the living room tonight and let them bounce off the ceiling and light the room up instead of turning on the regular lights. It was like a bunch of candles and a pretty cool and cozy feeling.


----------



## Sun Boy

I used my SWM to play with my cat! Mia could not catch the light no matter how much she tried!


----------



## bykfixer

Did some beam pix of a Strion mod. 
I'm sure I used flashlights for other stuff like finding a crayon under the sofa.

But I modified a Strion incan face cap to fit an LED light...turning it into a flooder.




^^ LED face cap




^^ incan face cap.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

PD32UE on high for general checking-under-the-hood activity.


----------



## blah9

Same here except that I used the PD35vn triple XPL as well as the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm. Unfortunately I have a coolant leak and a steering fluid leak. At least I finally got around to rotating the tires and changing the oil, both of which were very overdue.


----------



## ven

blah9 said:


> Same here except that I used the PD35vn triple XPL as well as the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm. Unfortunately I have a coolant leak and a steering fluid leak. At least I finally got around to rotating the tires and changing the oil, both of which were very overdue.




Be it day or night(prefer the latter tbh) i always use a flashlight to find water leaks, the reflection makes it easier to spot on the block(for me anyway). Hope you get it sorted, coolant leaks are a pita !! Sometimes talcum powder( or alike) and a dried block/area can help trace the source.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ a streamlight multiops has a uv light that's perfect for that stuff. 
Plus it finds ac leaks.

Better at night, but it makes anti freeze glow as well as other fluids like ps, brake, etc.


----------



## blah9

Thank you guys for the tips! Yeah it looked like the coolant was coming from one hose, but we turned the car on and couldn't actively see it coming out of there (or anywhere else) after letting it idle for a while. Maybe that means the leak is slow at least. I'm going to carry plenty of extra fluid and keep checking it. Hopefully I'll figure it out soon, and yeah, maybe I can get something to add so that using a uv light might help too. I guess that's the trouble with having a 19 year old Jeep! It's a good learning experience though. And at least I have a nice bike to ride in on days the Jeep doesn't run now haha. I've really been enjoying doing that when I get a chance.

It seems like I end up using the Wizard Pro every time I work under the vehicle because otherwise I can't see even during the day.


----------



## blah9

Oh, and I used the PD35vn triple XPL to light the way down my brother's driveway after dropping him off and home last night. We also celebrated Christmas early with some family, and my wife and I now each have an E20 with Lithium batteries to leave in the car. Pretty nice light. It's not very floody like my triple and headlamp are, but it is solid and will get the job done. You also never knew what you'll need it for. I rarely go without the triple (my edc) and often the headlamp in the car anyway so I think I'm covered.


----------



## ven

Pressure test will find it, 1-1.5bar and should notice it leaking. Lot of the time it can just need a clip tightening (hopefully).


----------



## Poppy

Do you see the coolent? OR have you just noted that it seems to be disappearing? IF the latter, keep an eye on your oil. If it gets creamy looking then you have coolent leaking internally, maybe a blown head gasket, or the intake manifold may have a water jacket... coolent can get in that way too.


----------



## Dex Robinson

I used a couple of lights for photography again.

A girl down the street gave me a candy cane with a reindeer decoration so I thought I'd photograph it before munching on it. I wanted Xmas lights visible in the background so I needed to keep things dark except for lighting the candy cane itself. I put the candy cane in front of the tree lights in a dark room. I put a Thrunite T30S V2 on a shelf to right the candy cane and hand held a Fenix PD32 to the left. I got good, even lighting on the subject with a bit of Xmas sparkle in the background.


----------



## Prepped

magellan said:


> Ha-ha! You're the highest person on the CPF.
> 
> Where are you headed?
> 
> My wife just landed on Maui, but I'm not joining her until the 28th.



Spending the better part of the next two weeks in Costa Rica! I've been to Maui before and loved it. 
Have fun!


----------



## bykfixer

Poppy said:


> Do you see the coolent? OR have you just noted that it seems to be disappearing? IF the latter, keep an eye on your oil. If it gets creamy looking then you have coolent leaking internally, maybe a blown head gasket, or the intake manifold may have a water jacket... coolent can get in that way too.



Yep.
But look for it on the dipstick, not the filler cap. It's not unusual to see the milky/foamy junk on the filler cap of an older engine. Condensation from heating/cooling of the engine can cause that. 

Or if the motor still has condensation from the exhaust after say 20 minutes it could be that small inviso head gasket leak where the coolant isn't getting in the oil or vice versa. Rare but it happens.

With my Hondas I've found if you re-use those squeeze type clamps (not the screwdriver tighten type) after changing hoses more times than not they do not clamp tight enough. 
So I have a Harbor Frieght box of assorted size screwdriver types for use when I don't have new squeeze type in stock. 

The small hoses like idle air control or oil cooler lines can be a beast to find the leak in due to lurking in dark or hidden places, and more times than not it's a clamp related issue.

Now, keep a few quart size gatorade bottles filled with 50/50 coolant with you vs the gallon jug. Much easier to pour in the radiator. Less mess as well. 


We're still trying to get my son's car to crank. Today I did a Microstream vs Coast HP 1 test. 
In broad daylight the Coasts 220 lumens did the trick in crevices in the engine bay from further away. The micro stream was great under the dash.
Today we swapped in a known good starter, replaced both battery cables and associated wires, cleaned connection point to spotless (due to a former oil leak we fixed today as well) and began surgery under the dash. 
The starter on the car had tested good, but my son wanted to show me he could swap a starter in 15 minutes (took 12), and I just wanted to clean stuff and install new wires.

His electrical tester failed today so I need to use mine order to diagnose the clutch safety switch and the solenoid of his aftermarket push button ignition. 


At least we know it's under the dash and that the Coast HP 1 is a fine mechanics light when sunlight beams into the engine bay. And that the Microstream is very useful when folded into the small cavern under the dash of a car.

And I also know I started out head under dash, feet over the seat head rest and somehow while squirming around to check dozens of connection points I somehow ended up legs under dash and head touching the head rest. Not sure how I ended up rotating 180° like that. But I'm certain there are no loose wires. lol


----------



## blah9

Thanks guys! Luckily I am seeing a few drops of coolant under a large hose above the radiator so I think the leak is coming from there. It's right near the clamp. I'm going to try reattaching the hose and maybe cutting a small part off before reclamping to see whether that helps.

And I have a full container of 50/50 in the car just in case as well as an already opened container.

I didn't see anything weird going on regarding the oil so that's good. I think the oil, dipstick, and the cap actually look pretty darn good.


----------



## blah9

I'm going to take my bike tomorrow before the rain comes this week, but hopefully I'll have a little time soon to check things out some more soon. The Fenix BC30 will be put to good use on the bike again for the commute!


----------



## ven

A lot are fitted with Spring clips on hoses for good reason, many change these for jubilee clips which don't expand with the hose and can cause issues ! Always best to replace with new spring clips rather than the jubilee that you tighten up with.

On topic , using my l2t doing maintenance on the petri cams and followers


----------



## ycwflash10

For me, when it comes to holiday, a flashlight become to use as an ideal choice as a gift!!!:santa::santa::santa:


----------



## Monocrom

ycwflash10 said:


> For me, when it comes to holiday, a flashlight become to use as an ideal choice as a gift!!!:santa::santa::santa:



Yup. I gifted myself a brand new SureFire EB1.


----------



## Archangel72

Tail stood my Fenix PD40 in the bedroom to avoid turning on the lights and waking up the wife before work..


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> A lot are fitted with Spring clips on hoses for good reason, many change these for jubilee clips which don't expand with the hose and can cause issues ! Always best to replace with new spring clips rather than the jubilee that you tighten up with.
> 
> On topic , using my l2t doing maintenance on the petri cams and followers



Good point about those spring clamps.

I didn't use my flashlight for a durn thing today...all 5 I had with me.


----------



## blah9

Didn't get to fix the Jeep tonight. Instead ended up changing a tire on my wife's car that's been leaking slowly for a couple weeks. Over the weekend it sped up so figured it was time. Used the Wizard Pro Warm which made the job easy.


----------



## WigglyTheGreat

I heard a noise in basement that sounded like something scurrying. I investigated with my Zebralight H600w and with the help of my Golden Retriever. Then I caught a flash of white from something that was scurrying away from me. My Golden Retriever jumped back which made me jump too. Some unknown creature was loose in the house and had just scared me and the dog half to death. The creature ran under the basement stairs where we store the window screens that were taken off the house to put up the storm windows. I heard more scurrying then I saw two pink glowing eyes looking at me from beneath the stairs. The dog was of no help, he was positioned behind me and looked like he was about to split at the next movement of this creature. It was then I realized our white Bunny rabbit had escaped her pen and was on the lam. Because there was so much stuff stored under the stairway I couldn't get in there to apprehend the bunny. I had to enlist the help of another to scare the bunny out from the far side of the stairs and snatch the bunny up when she bolted out from under the bottom step. The bunny was still kicking in mid air as I snatched her up and brought her back to her pen. I felt The Bunny's heart pounding ferociously and mine wasn't much better. Anyway the bunny is fine and I gave her some fresh veggies and I had myself a beer. And as for the dog, at least now I know how much help I will get out of him if a real threat in the house. He's like Scooby Doo scared to death. The Zebralight performed well for the task though leaving both hands free to complete my task.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ great story tell.
Hilarious.


----------



## bykfixer

oops,

double post...may as well use it...





Tested the SLYDE magnet among other things.


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> ^^ great story tell.
> Hilarious.




+1

cant help think ....


----------



## blah9

Haha nice story! I used the Fenix PD35vn triple XPL on low to navigate my aunt's dark house while finding the bathroom at night.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

WigglyTheGreat said:


> ...at least now I know how much help I will get out of him if a real threat in the house. He's like Scooby Doo scared to death.



Oh that's funny! Nice story.


----------



## softsorter

Strange knock at the door gone 10pm and the dog went mad and its a race to see who can get out the door first, I thought it better to open the bedroom window and use my new ZL SC600 MKII L2 to see who was there? and avoid the fight with the dog. Opened the window and saw a figure there so lit him/her up with 1100lumens from about 10ft, poor chap nearly fell onto his back, to say he was not impressed was a understatement, I didn't have any jump leads to hand anyway so he walked off in his temporary blindness.


----------



## jayrdwein

Just the normal walking about the house late last night, including midnight snack preparation. This will certainly be repeated tonight.


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> +1
> 
> cant help think ....



^^This^^ 
ZOINX!!!
Jinkies Scoob!!! 


Hey Poppy,

I used mine to find shoes under my bed...and found a crayon. lol


----------



## Poppy

WigglyTheGreat said:


> I heard a noise in basement that sounded like something scurrying. I investigated with my Zebralight H600w and with the help of my Golden Retriever. Then I caught a flash of white from something that was scurrying away from me. My Golden Retriever jumped back which made me jump too. Some unknown creature was loose in the house and had just scared me and the dog half to death. The creature ran under the basement stairs where we store the window screens that were taken off the house to put up the storm windows. I heard more scurrying then I saw two pink glowing eyes looking at me from beneath the stairs. The dog was of no help, he was positioned behind me and looked like he was about to split at the next movement of this creature. It was then I realized our white Bunny rabbit had escaped her pen and was on the lam. Because there was so much stuff stored under the stairway I couldn't get in there to apprehend the bunny. I had to enlist the help of another to scare the bunny out from the far side of the stairs and snatch the bunny up when she bolted out from under the bottom step. The bunny was still kicking in mid air as I snatched her up and brought her back to her pen. I felt The Bunny's heart pounding ferociously and mine wasn't much better. Anyway the bunny is fine and I gave her some fresh veggies and I had myself a beer. And as for the dog, at least now I know how much help I will get out of him if a real threat in the house. He's like Scooby Doo scared to death. The Zebralight performed well for the task though leaving both hands free to complete my task.



Great story! 

bykfixer, and ven, you two often find great additions to stories :thumbsup:

So... I used my little CooYoo USB rechargeable keychain light, to look inside two incan mini-maglights my dad gifted me with new batteries, because he couldn't get the old ones out. 

I wonder if these will be the first lights in my memorable history that leaking alkalines will win the battle?
lol... today the battle begins! :touche:


----------



## bykfixer

^^ hope not. 
Gifts from dad are cool.

Hopefully the winner goes to vinegar.


----------



## ven

Used my convoy m2 warm, (glove box light) to press really hard against the top of my head causing quite a bit of pain(and imprint i may add)as i was upside down pulling my shoulder/neck at the same time .............all for running a cable for a camera from the centre console ,under the glove box, up the passenger window pillar and behind the sun visor .......

I really enjoyed the experience as i type this with my chin


----------



## bykfixer

^^ that's burely!
Sounds about as fun as a cactus pillow.

I went to use a pocket flashlight to read the map in the top of a box of chocolates...but my pockets were empty. 
So I gazed forward at a nearby coffee table for one....nope.
I had to walk alllllll the way across the den to find one. That's like walking across the room to turn on the tv because you lost the remote (again).

My stubborn self walked to the other end of the house to retrieve the Alpha when I coulda walked 4 steps to retrieve a blue beam Defiant.

*IT'S OFFICIAL*...*IMA TINT SNOB* ⊙▁⊙ Auuugh!!!


----------



## Poppy

lol... don't you just hate it when someone puts the cover back on wrong; so the map is upside down and doesn't match the contents?

OR how about all of those half eaten, or dented in chocolates?


----------



## LightMagic

Tested some 18650 batteries & some cheap new lights ;-)


----------



## wolfgaze

WigglyTheGreat said:


> I heard a noise in basement that sounded like something scurrying. I investigated with my Zebralight H600w and with the help of my Golden Retriever. Then I caught a flash of white from something that was scurrying away from me. My Golden Retriever jumped back which made me jump too. Some unknown creature was loose in the house and had just scared me and the dog half to death. The creature ran under the basement stairs where we store the window screens that were taken off the house to put up the storm windows. I heard more scurrying then I saw two pink glowing eyes looking at me from beneath the stairs. The dog was of no help, he was positioned behind me and looked like he was about to split at the next movement of this creature. It was then I realized our white Bunny rabbit had escaped her pen and was on the lam. Because there was so much stuff stored under the stairway I couldn't get in there to apprehend the bunny. I had to enlist the help of another to scare the bunny out from the far side of the stairs and snatch the bunny up when she bolted out from under the bottom step. The bunny was still kicking in mid air as I snatched her up and brought her back to her pen. I felt The Bunny's heart pounding ferociously and mine wasn't much better. Anyway the bunny is fine and I gave her some fresh veggies and I had myself a beer. And as for the dog, at least now I know how much help I will get out of him if a real threat in the house. He's like Scooby Doo scared to death. The Zebralight performed well for the task though leaving both hands free to complete my task.



LOL!


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> ^^ that's burely!
> Sounds about as fun as a cactus pillow.
> 
> I went to use a pocket flashlight to read the map in the top of a box of chocolates...but my pockets were empty.
> So I gazed forward at a nearby coffee table for one....nope.
> I had to walk alllllll the way across the den to find one. That's like walking across the room to turn on the tv because you lost the remote (again).
> 
> My stubborn self walked to the other end of the house to retrieve the Alpha when I coulda walked 4 steps to retrieve a blue beam Defiant.
> 
> *IT'S OFFICIAL*...*IMA TINT SNOB* ⊙▁⊙ Auuugh!!!




one thread springs to mind..........
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-You-Just-Know-Your-A-Flashaholic-When/page37


----------



## ven

Used my L2T to navigate downstairs, checking on the animals before ascending the stairs of doom .............for no reason other than being a flashaholic and flicking light switches on is just so yesterday


----------



## Raven-burg

Used my aluminium Olight S1 to illuminate an area so I could take pictures of my Zebralight SC52. I've put the SC52 up for auction on e-Bay! Great light but just ordered a bead blast titanium S1 so it has to go to help pay for it. 
Never really used it, not sure why. Too many lights I guess!
Loving the S1 though.


----------



## Jiri

I walked few days ago through our local forest park where is not allowed to entry with motor-vehicles, but some "teens" drove a car right in front of me on the pathway I was walking. It was pitch dark so I was using my TK16 to see around me. When I spotted the car I put TK16 on the highest level (because they were definitely not any law-abiding people - so I wanted to show them I am not going to be any easy target in case of any more bad ideas comes from them), but suddenly they slowed down, pulled over and switch of the engine. I was not shining directly on them, but they must definitely thought that I am a gamekeeper checking the area for poachers or something  Once I passed them, they turn the engine on again and drove away very quickly. But I must say I was scared a little bit too. This encounter was a quite strange.


----------



## Jiri

I also walked few days ago the same trail as in my previous story and I was using my NiteCore EA41. At one point I could see very small lights ahead and start to hear some chatting of teens. When I was approaching them I recognized they were using LED's on their smartphones. So I shined them a little bit with EA41 to see how many are there and only I heared from that point was: "What the hell... what is that thing? what is that light?!? Can't see anything god-damnit!"  I was laughing hard in my head  They definitely could not see or tell who I am (a cop? hunter? alien?....  )


----------



## bykfixer

Poppy said:


> lol... don't you just hate it when someone puts the cover back on wrong; so the map is upside down and doesn't match the contents?
> 
> OR how about all of those half eaten, or dented in chocolates?



That would be me leaving those...fruit filling-yuck


Used my Microstream to find The Police Syncronicity in this mess.




^^ the ones not ripped yet.

I discovered 12 pack size 12oz soda cartons hold about 50 normal compact discs perfectly. 

I've yet to rip about 16 cartons full...
Wanted to hear the tune "Miss Gedanko" for some reason.


----------



## Poppy

Quite a collection you have there.
Do you rip them and then toss them? OR do you rip them and then put them in the pile on the right?



bykfixer said:


> That would be me leaving those...fruit filling-yuck
> 
> 
> Used my Microstream to find The Police Syncronicity in this mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ the ones not ripped yet.
> 
> I discovered 12 pack size 12oz soda cartons hold about 50 normal compact discs perfectly.
> 
> I've yet to rip about 16 cartons full...
> Wanted to hear the tune "Miss Gedanko" for some reason.


----------



## bykfixer

Lol. 

I store the rip'd ones under my house along with excess bicycles and some old (still full) soda bottles.
I rip them in folders and then burn those to gold core DVD blanks. There is also a pair of Seagate 500mb back up hard drives that are full. Right now I'm about 60% into filling a 1.5tb mirror'd hard drive. 

The house I live in has an addition with a 3' high crawlspace and stays dry and cool. 

Sometimes neighbors think we need more bicycles so they donate their used to 'the bykfixer' and I used to collect old soda bottles in the 80's. 

I collected cd's throughout the 90's until about 2007. 
Instead of taking vacations I'd go on a buying spree and spend the money on music when I was single...many were purchased used for like $5. Now we scour Goodwil stores and get them for like $2. 
When my boys were younger we'd actually go on road trips to record stores in places a day away..stuff like that. 




^^ Korean War era Dr. Pepper and 1967 kickapoo


----------



## PhotonWrangler

What is Kickapoo Joy Juice? I've never heard of it.


----------



## bykfixer

PhotonWrangler said:


> What is Kickapoo Joy Juice? I've never heard of it.


The original energy drink. 
It was a Mt. Dew like soft drink that fell out of favor in America after Mt. Dew was readily available in 67. 
Apparently they began selling it overseas where it's still popular in places like Malaysia.
I've seen it in country stores from time to time, but Mt. Dew tastes better imo. 
Kickapoo is like Mt. Dew with 3x the sugar sweet flavor and a bunch of caffine. 

That is a 1967 bottle...extremely rare.


----------



## kj2

HDS HiCRI with candle mode. Relaxing and thinking about, how 2015 went and what 2016 will bring. Happy New Year!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

bykfixer said:


> The original energy drink.
> It was a Mt. Dew like soft drink that fell out of favor in America after Mt. Dew was readily available in 67.
> Apparently they began selling it overseas where it's still popular in places like Malaysia.
> I've seen it in country stores from time to time, but Mt. Dew tastes better imo.
> Kickapoo is like Mt. Dew with 3x the sugar sweet flavor and a bunch of caffine.



Thanks for the info Bykfixer.


----------



## ven

Just done something i have not for...........8ys, a dog walk at night(well in general too). Looking after our neighbours dogs over night(their sons wedding) we have a beagle and springer with us. So (i dont need to really add its chucking it down being in the UK do I?) :laughing: I took the L2T with quad 5000k and predator pro v2.5 warm with me(callum took his TOOLvn,the boss just used her TUBEvn). Predator was great across the field and even though ageing in flashlight years, packed a very nice beam across a 400yd field and enough useful spill at a distance that surprised me(1st real time out with it). 

Closer up work, well the CQvn 5000k was great , used mainly on mode 2 and 3 and of course a test out in the rain on level 4(4 mode drop in) and ran issue free for a good few minutes and a warm cryos (new today)head dissipating the heat . Head seemed to be a nice even warm heat, far from hot anyway but never left on high modes for that long, plus its cool out!. The stainless host never broke a sweat tbh, hard to tell from hand heat or head heat, luke warm maybe.........Nice neutral flood at my feet, ramp up and nice flood over the path/field for a 100ft or so. 






Time to chill!





Few mins later.........




Seemed to work, just need to walk the kids again!!


----------



## stefblac

Olight SR52 - Used it to check out a possum in the back yard. She comes past and grabs food we leave out for her


----------



## Goldwrap

I was walking to my car in the underground parking garage after work when it happened: power outage. _Yes_, I thought, _this is it!_ All these years of training. All these years of EDCing. I pulled out my Nitecore MT10A and clicked it on. Car bumpers popped out of the darkness. I cranked up the modes to turbo and the entire garage lit up in front of me with smooth light. I proceeded towards my vehicle.

I heard some noise to my left and saw two parking attendants come running around the corner towards the stairs, cell phone lights dimly lighting their way. C'mon guys, you work underground! Carry a flashlight! Well, maybe seeing mine made them think about it.


----------



## idleprocess

Using the gifted Surefire sidekick I tried to sort out why my nearly-derelict 96 F150 doesn't like to start _(as in turn the key, solenoid engages for a fraction of a second then everything dies)_. Decided there's something going on with the positive lead off the battery and got no further since I was not eager to crawl under the truck in the dark and the lead vanishes under the structure anyway. The good news is once it starts after after tweaking the positive lead multiple times it has no problem running.


----------



## blah9

My wife and I were on our way home from eating dinner and she needed to get gas in her car. I was outside the car pumping gas and heard a weird noise coming from another car entering the gas station, and when I looked over I saw that the rear tire was completely flat and coming off the rim. The guy drove up to the air pump and I knew that wasn't going to be enough, so I walked over and asked if he needed help.

He didn't have any idea how to change a tire and also claimed he didn't have a jack, but it's possible he just didn't know where the jack was located in his car. Regardless, we used our jack and swapped his spare on for him. My awesome wife pumped up the spare while I got the tire off which saved a bunch of time. It was a tough job getting the tire off too - the lug nuts were on probably tighter than spec and I had to push on the bottom of the wheel with my foot and pull on the top with my hands really hard to get the stuck wheel off.

Anyway, the Fenix PD35 triple XPL was great for lighting up the scene, and my wife used the E20 to pump up the tire (we put one of those in each of our cars with spare Lithium batteries). I just kind of wished I had the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm headlamp with me so light placement wasn't as awkward. It wasn't that inconvenient though, and it felt great to help the guy out. He was really appreciative.


----------



## jpwaffles

I finally used the reverse clip on my Streamlight Microstream to clip to my hat while I installed a new SSD into my Mom's aging laptop.


----------



## OUTDOOR

i used my Convoy S2+ (U2 1A) to tint my car windows! needed something to see through the windows after they were tinted in a dark garage - worked fine


----------



## bykfixer

jpwaffles said:


> I finally used the reverse clip on my Streamlight Microstream to clip to my hat while I installed a new SSD into my Mom's aging laptop.



That reverse clip is a great thing, huh?

SSD? cool!!


----------



## DellSuperman

Walked my sister's dog while she is away on vacation with my Z2 & CQvn. It is able to light up a large area in front of me to see things clearly in dark areas. 
Prevented myself from stepping on someone else's doggie poop. 
And prevented someone else from stepping on my doggie's poop while i was preparing to pick up the poop...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

PD35 on medium to inspect an electrical transformer at an office renovation project.


----------



## blah9

Used my PD35vn triple XPL to light up the inside of my desktop computer case to add another graphics card. This is a really old card my friend gave me for free that allows me to add more monitors to the setup. I also replaced a fan that had worn out bearings and installed a larger ssd.


----------



## kj75

blah9 said:


> Used my PD35vn triple XPL to light up the inside of my desktop computer case to add another graphics card. This is a really old card my friend gave me for free that allows me to add more monitors to the setup. I also replaced a fan that had worn out bearings and installed a larger ssd.


Played around with Fenix LD75C, Nitecore CB6 and HC90 and Klarus RS20 because my son likes colours. Tried out the Klarus RS30.

Caught a nice pike in the dark using the Nitecore HC90.


Took beamshots this evening with Olight M23 Javelot, Fenix TK32 and Nitecore MH27. Used the MecArmy PT16 also during the session.


----------



## ven

DellSuperman said:


> Walked my sister's dog while she is away on vacation with my Z2 & CQvn. It is able to light up a large area in front of me to see things clearly in dark areas.
> Prevented myself from stepping on someone else's doggie poop.
> And prevented someone else from stepping on my doggie's poop while i was preparing to pick up the poop...



Isn't the CQvn great for dog walking..........its that good i may even get a dog now for it:laughing:

Just a nice wall of light, plenty of flood for close to medium distance in a relatively compact size.


----------



## DellSuperman

ven said:


> Isn't the CQvn great for dog walking..........its that good i may even get a dog now for it:laughing:
> 
> Just a nice wall of light, plenty of flood for close to medium distance in a relatively compact size.


Yup, its definitely a good close to slightly medium range light. The wall of light is great. And buying a dog because of a light, that sounds like a good idea. Lol.. 

There was another night when i used it to shine under the bridge to see some fishes at night. 
When i was done, i turned it off & walked away. The couple next to me & the lady let off a *gasp* & they turned to look at us. They probably thought it was the moon light that was lighting things up for them. [emoji13] My wife was kinda proud at that moment. Lol..


----------



## ven

:laughing:


----------



## bykfixer

I turned an incan Dorcy 2D into an LED Dorcy 4B.




^^ before




^^ during




^^ after

A non working light was cleaned and repaired, then affixed with a nite ize emitter for burglar blinding bullseye beam...4B.

Fasten a laser on that sucker and...look out would be burgler.

And if he tries to run....




^^ go ahead...make my day


----------



## ven

I reckon you would run rings round him.........




Nice fix up!


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> I reckon you would run rings round him.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice fix up!



It used to be my dads. He was a marksman. I kinda chuckled when I saw the beam thinking "no wonder this was his favorite"


----------



## ven

Although led, I just give my little one a lenser p17 which is 3xD cell, he loves anything large and even more if it zooms! So another to his collection , it was just stored in my works tool box for ages. Alki cells were fine(checked regular anyway). Recycled and popped 3 new duracells in.


----------



## Launch Mini

Not today, but on the weekend. Was walking my dogs, and at the end of the soccer field, probably 350 or more feet away, some kids ( assume kids as I couldn't see them), were playing with flashlights, and the lit up the side of a house near them ( okay, lit up was an overstatement, then shone their lights against the house).
I had my Tri V3 with me, so once their beams were back on the ground, I LIT UP THE HOUSE from where I was. I could see their little beams shine in my direction to see what/who I was.
I am pretty sure they thought I may have been a LEO as they didn't stick around.


----------



## Poppy

*Oh NO!!! I used my phone as a flashlight today!*

I left my EDC on my keys, when I left my keys at my sister's house for the weeknd. I drove my dad's car to Florida for him, and flew back home. Although I packed a flashlight in my carry on bag, at the last minute the bag was taken away and put in storage. It was a night flight and for the most part the cabin was dark. 

I had to use the lavatory, and it was dark. I had to use my phone, to locate the ON switch for the light in there. I tried pushing a button, before I reached for my light... Opps! It was the stewardess... call button!  Apparently, the light doesn't come on until one closes the door, and slides the locking bolt in place.  Hmmm... not the best design.

Actually, the floody light of the phone would have done good enough a job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sffred

to compare an Malkoff Arisaka m300 build to my Surefire m300 w/2 mode E1 back up head


----------



## Metajoshics

Hello everybody! I'm very happy to be here!

I used my Elzetta Bravo to check the back yard for what my dog thinks are crazy possums (I think that they're actually just regular possums). 
I used my Peak Eiger to check the locks from a distance so that I wouldn't disturb my sleeping pets.


----------



## wolfgaze

Who else uses their flashlights in the bathroom? And by that I mean you use your bathroom visit as an opportunity to use your lights and you tailstand a flashlight in there rather than turning on the bathroom light(s), lol.... It's kind of pleasant doing your business with the soft ambient glow of a flashlight in a low-lumen mode...


----------



## Boko

All the time! A Maglite Solitaire incan or a 4 Sevens Preon P1 in minimum mode or even a Fenix E01 does the, er, job. My wife quite likes the candle-like effect of a tail-standing low-output light, too.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Just the bathroom? I use it everywhere  I have a Fenix E35UE permanently tailstanding next to my computer monitor. I dislike the light that comes from the lamp in my room so whenever i'm typing or gaming I like to flick on the Fenix to the lowest setting. This gives just enough ceiling bounce for me to see the letters on the keyboard. For everything else in the house I standard carry 2 lights on me  Lighting my way everywhere I go.


----------



## bykfixer

wolfgaze said:


> Who else uses their flashlights in the bathroom? And by that I mean you use your bathroom visit as an opportunity to use your lights and you tailstand a flashlight in there rather than turning on the bathroom light(s), lol.... It's kind of pleasant doing your business with the soft ambient glow of a flashlight in a low-lumen mode...



Thaaaaat'z just a liiiiitle too much information...







Played light war with my boss today.
See the company found out Ima flashaholic and had some lights made up to give away to a few folks...165 made...



^^ yeah, I know...kinda goofy, but it's the thought.
This is a family sight so I won't say what my first thought was...




^^ probably puts out, eh 45 blue ones...but it tail stands.

So anyway my boss says "here, see how bright it is" and shines it in my face...he thought he was being cute...

My bosses boss was nearby watching. Well, it turns out her boyfriend is also a flashaholic so she knew somewhere on my person was something a whole light brighter. 
She kinda looked sheepish because _my_ boss had driven her to the meeting, they were about to leave. I think she figured the guy might soon be see-ing spots.... as I had just shown her my PK Warrior 2. It was still set on 1000 lumens...it's what reminded her to present me with my company light. 
Instead of blinding the guy I pulled out my Microstream and waved it back n forth going past his eyes but not stopping on them. Suddenly the lady boss's face got color back when I put it away. 

I will say that multi LED light did have me see-ing several spots for a few minutes. But I'm pretty sure that C4 beam made him well aware he'd been in a flashlight fight. I'm also pretty certain my boss was later advised by his boss never ever ever bring a dingy beam multi LED light to a flashlight fight with a guy wearing a SureFire hat. lol.

Turns out the cheesy little light is actually a pretty good back yard flooder.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> I will say that multi LED light did have me see-ing several spots for a few minutes. But I'm pretty sure that C4 beam made him well aware he'd been in a flashlight fight. I'm also pretty certain my boss was later advised by his boss *never ever ever bring a dingy beam multi LED light to a flashlight fight with a guy wearing a SureFire hat.* lol.
> 
> Turns out the cheesy little light is actually a pretty good back yard flooder.


Oh man.. you're funny 

Good thing I wasn't drinking coffee, or it'd be all over my monitor. LOL


----------



## uofaengr

wolfgaze said:


> Who else uses their flashlights in the bathroom? And by that I mean you use your bathroom visit as an opportunity to use your lights and you tailstand a flashlight in there rather than turning on the bathroom light(s), lol.... It's kind of pleasant doing your business with the soft ambient glow of a flashlight in a low-lumen mode...


Here here lol... Now only if my ToolVN would tailstand...


----------



## bykfixer

Poppy said:


> Oh man.. you're funny
> 
> Good thing I wasn't drinking coffee, or it'd be all over my monitor. LOL



One day the boss lady was telling me her boyfriend was all excited about _some_ indestructable light he'd seen at Home Depot...she says "he's got at least 100 now! What's so special about it?"
I just retorted "because he doesn't have one yet."...thinking if I used words like P60 and Malkoff she'd be thinking her boyfriend and I were budding communists.

Apparently she has a SureFire headlamp of some sort so she recognized the logo on my ball cap some time ago.


----------



## briaowolf

I used a small LED flashlight (sorry, don't know brand name on it) as a prop for test shoot and the recording showed scrolling banding on the light (you know like when you shoot an computer monitor on video sometimes). Switched to an iPhone and used the flashlight/flash on it and it didn't do any of that. I guess the refresh rates are different? That a spec you can find out with flashlights to make sure that doesn't happen?


----------



## bykfixer

briaowolf said:


> I used a small LED flashlight (sorry, don't know brand name on it) as a prop for test shoot and the recording showed scrolling banding on the light (you know like when you shoot an computer monitor on video sometimes). Switched to an iPhone and used the flashlight/flash on it and it didn't do any of that. I guess the refresh rates are different? That a spec you can find out with flashlights to make sure that doesn't happen?



Welcome to the site.

Sounds like you joined at a good time.

Refresh cycles is a good way to put it.

My thinking is what you saw is called Pulse Width Modulation (PWM)...It basically means the width of time between pulses of light from on to off. 
It reduces brightness in many lights that have multiple setting like high/low.
In some cases it keeps a junky light from becoming real bright, which in turn will burn up a junky emitter (LED word for bulb). This also increases battery life as while the light is off it's not drawing power.

The cycle is shown in Hz like sound waves. Say a PWM of 64Hz for example means it cycles 64 thousand times per...uh, minute? Not sure.

But that's probably why your phone seemed to lack that.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...t-is-it-How-does-it-work-and-how-to-detect-it
^^ here's something to chew on.


----------



## briaowolf

bykfixer said:


> Welcome to the site.
> 
> Sounds like you joined at a good time.
> 
> Refresh cycles is a good way to put it.
> 
> My thinking is what you saw is called Pulse Width Modulation (PWM)...It basically means the width of time between pulses of light from on to off.
> It reduces brightness in many lights that have multiple setting like high/low.
> In some cases it keeps a junky light from becoming real bright, which in turn will burn up a junky emitter (LED word for bulb). This also increases battery life as while the light is off it's not drawing power.
> 
> The cycle is shown in Hz like sound waves. Say a PWM of 64Hz for example means it cycles 64 thousand times per...uh, minute? Not sure.
> 
> But that's probably why your phone seemed to lack that.
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...t-is-it-How-does-it-work-and-how-to-detect-it
> ^^ here's something to chew on.



Thanks. Will check it out and test more. In the hunt for a flashlight to be used heavily in a movie. Started another thread about it. A lot of factors to consider. I was so happy to find this forum!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I let a contractor borrow my PD35, set to high, while inspecting some conduits in a parking garage. After the first minute he said "that's a nice light."


----------



## bykfixer

briaowolf said:


> Thanks. Will check it out and test more. In the hunt for a flashlight to be used heavily in a movie. Started another thread about it. A lot of factors to consider. I was so happy to find this forum!



There was an answer about 'movie lights' by 'a movie light maker' that was spot on. 

But if your budget is low...there are lots of choices available. Others will chime in I'm sure.

Edit:
Used my trusty Coast HL6 headlamp to see under the dash of a car while learning how to replace a clutch switch stopper. (Not clutch safety switch stopper). 

Honda puts a sensor on the clutch to disengage cruise control when the clutch pedal is pushed in. And the car will not crank without said stopper. 

My son found a 'how to fish the part up into the cavity' of the clutch pedal frame and pushed it home with a flat head screw driver while I pushed on the clutch pedal with a 2x4 to make a gap between parts to install said new stopper. 

He wore the light more than I. But again the Microstream and HP 1 were very useful.

He remarked "head lamps are great"




2x4 holds in pedal while he was under the dash.


----------



## kj2

Checking my Tenergy D-cell batteries. Has been awhile that I've used them, so they went to a double discharge and charge cycle. Now burning some energy away, with my TK70.


----------



## Felix1

Same as always...first use of the day for the SureFire Lawman by the back door is to keep an eye on the dog as he goes out into the back yard to relieve himself at around 5 am. Critters I've seen out there well before the earliest pre-dawn light include deer, fox, owls, coons, possum, skunk.


----------



## ven

Took some random picked lights for a little snow illumination, the tn36vn, tk75vnQ70, tn32UTvn, ta10, m20, mm15vn(not used this for a while and wow, forgot how amazing this little light is), k60vn and the x40vnTQ (off the top of my head, sure i missed a couple). Then after my 5yr old letting me know which reflectors are OP "daddy, this one is orange peel" and then on to " da domed " leds :laughing:


----------



## idleprocess

Spent most of the day rehabilitating my old truck (1996 F150) with the Fenix HL55 affixed to my head. Replaced serpentine belt/idler/tensioner, radiator hoses, positive battery cable, starter relay, and replaced the coolant. It now starts reliably, will hopefully maintain coolant levels, and the belt is intact (as opposed to missing a "stripe"). I'm thankful that one of the previous owners gave it a borderline-sketchy left - would have had to jack it up rather than using a creeper otherwise. Maybe next weekend I'll take care of the U-joints and replace other fluids - oil, ATF.


----------



## Monocrom

During my foot-patrol at work, needed to use the restroom. Nearest one was one that doesn't automatically light up after-hours. Out came my Fenix LD05 to fix that problem.


----------



## ateupwithgolf

Just had a chance to really use my SC62 for something other than 1. showing it off 2. lighting up a room instead of hitting the light switch 

I cleaned my pellet stove. Had to put it in my mouth a couple of times, I was thinking at the time a headlamp would be so much better for this..... 

That's the longest I've had to keep it on, and I had it on H2 and it got pretty warm after about 20 min. Got it nice and dirty too, was nice to just take it over to the sink and not worry about getting it wet.


----------



## OCD

While leaving a restaurant this evening to start the car to warm up (14°F here in the midwest), an older gentleman had taken a spill off the sidewalk. They said EMS was on the way, so I went to the car and got the blanket from the trunk to help keep the poor man warm. They weren't moving him until EMS could check him out. A lady who said she was preparing to take her medical boards stepped in to help. She asked the officer on scene for his light to do a pupil test. Let's just say his Mag charger was a little to bright for that. I said I had a "dimmer" light and gave her my HDS 200 clicky, which is programmed for around ~30-40 lumens. I said I had one dimmer, which would have been my Thrunite Ti titanum, but she said the HDS did the job. EMS arrived and checked him out. I helped the officer hold the stretcher while they loaded him and then I departed. Other than a nasty bump on his forehead, I think he was relatively unhurt. I think his family member said he sufferd from spinal stenosis.


----------



## MikeSalt

Used many flashlights for a paranormal investigation of a known poltergeist last night and into this morning. Had the McGizmo in case the poo really hit the ventilator, but the Nitecore EC11 was the star of the show with its sub-lumen red LED.


----------



## bykfixer

good ju-ju heading your way ocd. 

Way to go with the blanket. Light was good too, but with ems a few minutes away and 14°'s out that blanket idea may have saved the guy from pneumonia.


----------



## uofaengr

Was yesterday, but did a brake job and tire rotation on my wife's car in the garage to stay warm. Less than adequate lighting though. Had to hold my SC62w in my mouth most of the time getting plenty of brake dust in my mouth. Been procrastinating awhile but definitely just justified a new headlamp. Question is now which Zebralight to choose.


----------



## Skaaphaas

MikeSalt said:


> Used many flashlights for a paranormal investigation of a known poltergeist last night and into this morning. Had the McGizmo in case the poo really hit the ventilator, but the Nitecore EC11 was the star of the show with its sub-lumen red LED.


Man, this sounds interesting. Could you please give us some more info?


----------



## MikeSalt

Skaaphaas said:


> Man, this sounds interesting. Could you please give us some more info?



Of course, we investigated 30 East Drive with a group called Ghostly Goings On. To be honest, it was a quiet night, but that's no bad thing because if too much happens, you wonder if it is being made to happen. I'd thoroughly recommend them as a group, but I really need to have a word with them about their choice of flashlights.


----------



## Monocrom

So I'm at the security desk, and just like yesterday I hear a loud annoying buzzing sound coming from what I think is the small bank of surveillance boxes. Now yesterday, it was sporadic. Lasted a few seconds each time. Stopped an hour later. Today, it started out that way. Then became constant!! Imagine a really small, but annoying dog just yapping away in front of you; non-stop!!!

So I try to fix it. Ironically, the old reliable pound-on-it-with-hand doesn't work. So, I decide I need to get to the back of it. Out comes my Fenix LD05 on high mode. Turns out, it's not the boxes. There's a small fan absolutely caked with dust behind and to the left of the boxes. It was built into the back panel of the desk. (Most likely before Moses was born.) And never cleaned. I noticed the fan-housing has some play in it. I carefully push it back..... and now there's just a very low hum instead. Okay, I can live with that. Honestly, I knew something was wrong when the old Palm-Slap technique didn't work. Let's face it, million-dollar computerized equipment, the latest cutting edge technology..... and all it takes is a good slap across its backside to remind it whose boss, so that it starts working again.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Monocrom said:


> Let's face it, million-dollar computerized equipment, the latest cutting edge technology..... and all it takes is a good slap across its backside to remind it whose boss, so that it starts working again.



Ahh, good old percussive maintenance. I've used it many times with good results.


----------



## RNLAF

Hi guys,

Last Monday we responded (volunteer fire service) to what turned out to be a person who had committed suicide by jumping in front of a oncoming passenger train. 
I will spare you the grose details but I was glad that I was carrying my Zebralight SC62w. The flashlight the undertaker was using while cleaning up the accident site, was a rechargeable incandescent MagLite which had a battery and the light bulb that probably had seen better days. The Streamlights we have were not much better. The LED's in the Steamlights have a blueish tint which was less then ideal and the incandescent light is too throwy. My great little Zebralight provided us with enough light to quickly and respectfully finish this unpleasant but necessary task.
It's difficult to explain but lets just say the warm tint and the floody beam were a huge help finding and identifying the bits we needed collect. 

Manufacturers of Flashlights intended for professional use such as the fire service, please take note: We need warmer tints.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD35 on medium to inspect the innards of a malfunctioning smoke detector. It turned out to be dirty, intermittent contacts on a pair of push-on connectors. A quick spritz of contact cleaner, wiped the contacts and it's all good now.


----------



## Flashy808

^^^ gruesome story RNLAF but good on you.

I used my trusty baton EDC to inspect a malfunctioning automated mirror on a car. For some unknown reason it kept on catching on something and clicking on and off like clunk, clunk, clunk... But luckily with a blast of light I could inspect and provide it with a temporary fix (I say this because I forced it to stay put ). Unfortunately while I was doing this i was unaware that the person in the passenger seat was getting there eyes blinded because of the reflecting light from the mirror.... [emoji28]


----------



## bykfixer

Snow beam pix with a new light. 

A 3P sized body by FiveMega with SureFire parts at each end an a Malkoff M31L to provide battery sipping sunshine in darkness.


----------



## CLHC

Searching for a dropped Cii tablet. It's time consuming.


----------



## FortyCaliber

Used the trusty bored Surefire 6P with Z59 tailcap, Prometheus clip, Malkoff drop in and AW18650 to illuminate the dark garage so I could locate and stage the shovels and brooms for the impending blizzard.


----------



## Kudzu

> so I could locate and stage the shovels and brooms for the impending blizzard.



I was doing the very same thing when I noticed that my hot water heater had decided that today would be a good day to start leaking out the bottom. I had my Nitecore T360 headlamp and my Fenix 2016 E15 in my pockets, and used them to locate the gas and water shut-off valves, and move things out of the puddle. 

It was not a good day. 

But I got it shut off before too much damage was done, and we managed to get someone out to replace it on short notice. 

Oh, and both of those lights are fantastic, especially for the money.


----------



## kj2

Just checked my SF 6P with his new Malkoff M61WLL drop-in module. Tint is almost the same, as the standard SF incan drop-in. But since it's a led light now, it runs so much longer


----------



## FortyCaliber

CLHC said:


> Searching for a dropped Cii tablet. It's time consuming.



Gotta make sure the dog doesn't get it!


----------



## FortyCaliber

Kudzu said:


> I was doing the very same thing when I noticed that my hot water heater had decided that today would be a good day to start leaking out the bottom. I had my Nitecore T360 headlamp and my Fenix 2016 E15 in my pockets, and used them to locate the gas and water shut-off valves, and move things out of the puddle.
> 
> It was not a good day.
> 
> But I got it shut off before too much damage was done, and we managed to get someone out to replace it on short notice.
> 
> Oh, and both of those lights are fantastic, especially for the money.



Good thing you caught it early rather than a day or week or month later!


----------



## IamMatt

I was awakened this morning by the sounds of a critter either trying to get under the house or succeeding and rattling around under there. We are in suburbia but we get raccoons, possums and skunks from time to time. Poked my Fenix PD10 into a couple of crawl space access holes but saw nothing. Still not sure if the critter was scared off by my approach or is already under the house. 

Unfortunately, the PD10 does not have the valuable tactical strobe mode, or I could have stunned the critter and removed him lol.


----------



## KDM

Took my Ti Sinner 18560 turned it on hi and held it along side a condensate drain line to thaw it out. Worked great, water flowing again!


----------



## GPS Rider

My H600FwII has been lighting the way every six hours as I take snowshovel in hand to try to stay ahead of the current snowpocalypse. :candle:


----------



## Taz80

I used my Armytek Tiara C1 to shovel around and clean off the cars. As for the driveway, my son bought a used truck with a plow, and I'm a happy camper:twothumbs.


----------



## Tachead

GPS Rider said:


> My H600FwII has been lighting the way every six hours as I take snowshovel in hand to try to stay ahead of the current snowpocalypse. :candle:




Sounds like you need a snowblower.


----------



## GPS Rider

Ah, it's just the sidewalk and stairs. I'm just trying to keep ahead of the buildup, and it's over now, at least until next weekend, they say! ;-)



Tachead said:


> Sounds like you need a snowblower.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD35 on medium the other night to look for something that I dropped inside the car. Those dim incandescent dome lights just don't cut it.


----------



## CLHC

FortyCaliber said:


> Gotta make sure the dog doesn't get it!


Ooohh! That's no bueno!


----------



## Chrisevo8

I used my light today to light up my door knob so I didn't have to fumble around in the dark. Lol


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my Defiant 3D light on low to peer into the workings of a smoke detector I was troubleshooting. It was a little overkill but it was the closest light at hand.


----------



## peter yetman

I regularly use my yellow Surefire G2 with a Solarforce 1000? Lumen drop when cleaning out my fermenting vats.
I use it rifle style with the pressure washer wand and then for a final inspection.
The VERY cool white beam is the only light that really does the job.
It's Ok I don't run it too long at a time.
P


----------



## bykfixer

Malkoff M31W was waiting for me when I got home. Installed it in my FiveMega 18350 body and turned it on....
I shivered.

Like when you come in out of the cold, all freezing like and stand over a heater...that kind of shiver.

Beam was so warm it actually caused my psyche to think 'fire/warmth/yay!'...

Like a 200 lumen R30 in a 3P type thing....


----------



## TKC

*I used it to look around the back yard to check for critters, before letting the dog out.*


----------



## ven

For a change and as i await some bezels for my cryos, i threw the sportac triple xpg2 into a p1d host beater for work. Really happy for a cool tint, a lot better tbh than i expected, maybe more down to the flood and no washing out with bright hot spots. It was used under machinery pretty much all morning and find on 20% power, it is always around 4/4.1v when i slap it in my works vp1 charger. Will rotate with the nichia anyway and use the new P60vn when arrives.

Then me and Callum got some lights out for fun back home. tk75vnQ70/tn32UTvn/cooly QCvn/s2+ triple/p1 of Callums with the xpl v3/k60vn in turn, checking tints and showing/explaining the difference. The nichia 219 sportac next to the p1d xpl, lighting up some clothes on a rail(various colours) and asking him which he prefers and which colours look better. He is a nichia boy...................guess what he wants next

Still taken back every time i power up the k60vn, such a good looking light, solid and well made, and what an output............so bright, large bright hot spot. If someone said it was 8000lm i would believe it when compared to other lights............

Then got a couple of extensions on the tk75vnQ70 which made Callum laugh at the size, he loved it.............

All fun, boys and their toys, now its a daily thing "daddy can we have torch time?"

As if i will ever say no :laughing:


----------



## bykfixer

^^ good stuff ven.


I strobed myself with a PK Warrior.

Why? 
Well I suppose because I was still not convinced a PK light with strobe actually existed. 

Plus it's a fun strobe as strobes go. No nausea, no epilepsy, just a Streamlight PWM on steroids.

I'm wondering if maybe he was wearing a "disco sucks" t-shirt when he programmed it. 
Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## ghostprepper

Took my e12 Fenix out but did not turn on
Changed batteries still flicker on off then worked then didn't
Any suggestions on making this new light work?
Bought it online in package
Could it be defective
Appreciate any help
Thanks


----------



## aginthelaw

I used my tx25c2vn to look for an employee that was gone 45 mins on his 15 min break. I signaled a trucker waiting at the far end of our parking lot because I was too tired to walk down there. Lo & behold, there's the missing employee, fogging up his car, with his pregnant wife. He pulled out (sexually & automotively) when the trucker started his car. 

Apparently, the employee still hasn't realized if there's a tractor attached to the trailer, there's usually someone in it watching everything you're doing


----------



## Skaaphaas

I normally wear golf shirts / polo tees for casual wear. Last night while braaiing (grilling / BBQ to you, I guess) a few porterhouse steaks out in the yard, I clipped my Olight S1 to my collar, shining it perfectly onto the work area. 

Later on when we dished up, the magnetic tailcap worked well to attach it to the patio roof to provide some extra light on the food for the guests.


----------



## GPS Rider

Did you recruit any new flashaholics from said guests?


----------



## Hoodzy

Used my armytek Predator Pro Limited ed, to explore abandoned glof club with my mates a few nights ago


----------



## Skaaphaas

GPS Rider said:


> Did you recruit any new flashaholics from said guests?


Unfortunately not, they mostly wince at the price, but the one guy at least carries a Nitecore SRT6


----------



## tech25

A few days ago- At the scene of a car accident, it's dark and we can't tell how many people are in each vehicle. Out comes my malkoff MD2 lego with an M61n to light up the scene.


----------



## Str8stroke

ghostprepper said:


> Took my e12 Fenix out but did not turn on
> Changed batteries still flicker on off then worked then didn't
> Any suggestions on making this new light work?
> Bought it online in package
> Could it be defective
> Appreciate any help
> Thanks


Start a new thread if you are still around and want some various answers. Probably threads or battery. If not, send back.



tech25 said:


> A few days ago- At the scene of a car accident, it's dark and we can't tell how many people are in each vehicle. Out comes my malkoff MD2 lego with an M61n to light up the scene.


Well, that is a cliff hanger, what did you see? Any comments on the light?? 

My last real use a few days ago: Sick, high fever 1 year old in ER for a few hours. The turned off the lights so baby would relax. I used my HDS Hyper Red rotary to check on things and move around room. ER docs & nurses saw it and were in amazement of how handy to navigate and not disturb. I think they thought I was the one that needed a check up when I told them the price! lol Then conversation segued into pen lights. 
Also use it to check on baby in the crib hourly after we were released. A few days later, baby all fine now.


----------



## BAreEhD

Sunday supper this evening was interrupted by a power outage. Not two seconds after the lights flickered and died, everyone in the room called out "Brad!" knowing I'd have a flashlight in my pocket. Sure enough my EDC (Fenix E05SS) bailed us out. My two year old Son was a little freaked out by the darkness but my light was plenty bright to light the kitchen when tail standing and bouncing off the ceiling.


----------



## tech25

Well, that is a cliff hanger, what did you see? Any comments on the light?? 


Nothing exciting, no one was hurt in the front car- and the back car was empty- ended up being a drunk who crashed his own car and ran off. 
I am just extra careful in checking because by a different accident we had a driver and front passenger who said it was only them in the car- I flashed my light in the back- and camouflaged by the black leather was a skinny teen in black clothes- not visible in the light of the streetlights. 


As far far as the beam- I put phaserburns diffuser film on it. The result is a diffused beam that lights up an area and doesn't pull my gaze like a hotspot does- it's easier to search or light up a room. It does take away some throw but I usually don't need too much throw in The city. If need be I can pull off the diffuser film. It's powerful enough for anything I need it for but at some point I will prob. add a stronger light because -flashlights!


I did happen to have the Prometheus Alpha from the pass around, and when my partner borrowed my malkoff, I used it on high and was smiling to myself as the extra lumens and beam shape flooded the car with light. (Don't get me started on the fact that a lot of my coworkers and the police officers carry dim lights- if they carry a light at all) 


The neutral tint works very well for skin color and is more relaxing to my eyes, to the point where the M61L that I have in a surefire 9P annoys me when using it after the M61N.


----------



## Str8stroke

"(Don't get me started on the fact that a lot of my coworkers and the police officers carry dim lights- if they carry a light at all)"
Oh Wow! I would have a hard time containing my self. I did get stopped/checked once at one of those illegal DUI checkpoints, I used my Tana Triple to flood the interior for the officers. Man cop, not impressed, Lady officer was floored and wanted to know where she could obtain such a light! lol Once I told her it was custom and the price she said maybe when she gets a pay raise! 
I can never wrap my head around why some officers still carry vintage maglites or Streamlight Stingers around here. Time for a upgrade! Perhaps the maglite so they can do the head wrapping? hahaha Sorry mods, couldn't resist that one. I will delete if necessary.


----------



## tech25

Price is a big factor, also to some maglight and streamlight are good brands that they heard of. Another factor is probably agency policy. I will ask a friend that just got out of academy- what the policy is. Some just don't care. 

One day in a bad neighborhood we got a call for an emotionally disturbed person, we get there and the wooden door is broken into a bunch of small pieces, looked like someone took an axe to it, the police officers drew their firearms and peeked inside where it was pitch black- one pulled out his Incan maglight with dying batteries so I stuck my hand around the corner and light up the hallway for them, he asked me to come with them- I politely declined- they searched no one was there. 

I hope after that he at least made sure to check the batteries each shift- but judging by rust on his revolver- I don't think he really cared.


----------



## scout24

Spent part of last night's dog walk seeing from how far away I could turn my Wife's solar garden lights off... (SF G3 w/ P90 & 2x17500's)


----------



## scs

Used the ZL H52Fw and a 6p with XPL HI in a smooth reflector while walking the pooch around the neighborhood last night.
Ambient lighting consisted of the typical yellow-orange sodium street lamps on just one side of the street.
Looking down ahead of my feet, I found the H52Fw beam too narrow. Kept staring at it and I even got a bit of tunnel-vision.
Sending the H52Fw beam 15 feet ahead, I found it not nearly bright enough even on the highest setting to see what the pooch was sniffing.
The XPL HI, of course, threw too concentrated a beam for walking, but was useful for lighting up stuff up to 100 yards away.
The H52Fw is pretty useful around the house, but doesn't suit my needs when used outside in an urban environment.


----------



## Str8stroke

Y'all ever notice how few people use a light while walking their dog at night? I have several hundred neighbors, of course not all walk their dogs, but I only can remember seeing 1 guy with a light. The women are usually on the phone. I am not be sarcastic. 
Then there is me: hoping for some noise in the dark so I can light it up! I like a twisty or side switch when walking dog. I always have a lanyard too. Someone told me, hey you should clip that light to the dogs leash so if they get loose you can see them. Not a bad idea, if I wasn't carrying a McGizmo Aqua Ram! I don't care about the dog that much! LOL kidding!! My dog (German Shepard) is well mannered and doesn't need a leash. I only use one cause of nanny neighbors.


----------



## tech25

Went to visit my sister, my nephew was crying in his crib- out came my Lumintop tool on low he grabbed it, stopped crying and was smiling. His brother came in and said "I want one too" he got the V11R.


----------



## Poppy

scout24 said:


> Spent part of last night's dog walk seeing from how far away I could turn my Wife's solar garden lights off... (SF G3 w/ P90 & 2x17500's)


Oh... That's funny 

StraightStroke,
In my development there are no street lights, and not all neighbors have porch lights on. Around here, people with dogs are more likely to carry a light than those who are walking for exercise. Picking up one's dog's poop, is a town ordinance that at least MOST people respect, and at night a light is very helpful. However in fact, it seems that those who walk around here for exercise (well not all of them) are trying to prove that exercise can shorten your life-span. Not only do they not use a light, they walk in the street, even though we have side-walks!

Is this natures way of reducing the size of the gene pool?


----------



## ven

scs said:


> Used the ZL H52Fw and a 6p with XPL HI in a smooth reflector while walking the pooch around the neighborhood last night.
> Ambient lighting consisted of the typical yellow-orange sodium street lamps on just one side of the street.
> Looking down ahead of my feet, I found the H52Fw beam too narrow. Kept staring at it and I even got a bit of tunnel-vision.
> Sending the H52Fw beam 15 feet ahead, I found it not nearly bright enough even on the highest setting to see what the pooch was sniffing.
> The XPL HI, of course, threw too concentrated a beam for walking, but was useful for lighting up stuff up to 100 yards away.
> The H52Fw is pretty useful around the house, but doesn't suit my needs when used outside in an urban environment.



Last dog walks i did(other month) i found a quad drop in ideal, the one used is a 4 mode xpg2 with maybe 2500lm on tap, mode 2 was enough, 3 more than enough and 4 for fun! A small wall of light that reaches out enough, maybe 30-50ft.
Even the cheaper option of the 2 mode triple sportac, with nichia flavour at around 600 OTF lumens is enough....




Enough reach, plenty of flood, would suit the 6p quite nice


----------



## scs

ven said:


> Last dog walks i did(other month) i found a quad drop in ideal, the one used is a 4 mode xpg2 with maybe 2500lm on tap, mode 2 was enough, 3 more than enough and 4 for fun! A small wall of light that reaches out enough, maybe 30-50ft.
> Even the cheaper option of the 2 mode triple sportac, with nichia flavour at around 600 OTF lumens is enough....
> Enough reach, plenty of flood, would suit the 6p quite nice



Thanks for the recommendation, ven.
It's an eye opener, using it in an urban environment, in the presence of streetlights. I'm so used to just using it around the house, in which the walls and ceiling reflect a lot of the light back to make things bright, and lighting things up head on and from above, so that a lot of light bounces right back to my eyes, that lighting up the road ahead of me at shallow angle made the output look feeble.

The sodium streetlights didn't look it, but they were actually brighter than I had thought. Right beneath them, my light was almost as good as off.


----------



## bdogps

Used my Armytek wizard to clean the pantry due to a Indian meal moth infestation [emoji36]


----------



## ven

No probs, ideally a small pocket friendly light so single 18650 is best for a happy medium of power and run time. Vinhs p60vn be them triple or quad builds are great options. Now with programmable dirvers to suit your mode requirements. The ridiculous high max mode for that searching for the ball type use, to the more sustainable 30% type output which would still be around 1000 OTF lumens. What I like is the wall of light, enough output to still reach out enough for most uses and no concentrated hot spot. Of course a 5000k type tint for rendition . I have a p60vn in the way with xpl hi, will give impressions as other than the sportacs, I have the CQvn which is 4x xpg2's. 
For a single led for throw and flood, the mtg2 and xhp70 offer other alternatives...
I took the predator warm with me as well and although a little inconvenient having 2 lights, they did complement each other. Being honest either would suffice,spill is sufficient even with the predator, I just like to have more than what I need :laughing: Just to break things up...


----------



## Poppy

ven said:


> <SNIP>
> All fun, boys and their toys, now its a daily thing "daddy can we have torch time?"
> 
> As if i will ever say no :laughing:


Makes me smile! :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

:laughing: makes me see purple dots too!!! His aim can be a little off at times,


----------



## kj75

Just tried out the Thorfire S70 in wide area, and I'm really impressed by the nice beam that comes out of my first XHP70-light!


----------



## ven

xhp70 is possibly my favorite beam right now, with shaved dome anyway.............very nice beam.


been using my p1d with my sportac triple with xpg2 inside, cool yes, fine for rendition due to no bright hot spot to wash colours out. Worked well under and inside machinery, really like the sportacs for value even though i am late to the sportac party!


----------



## bykfixer

Head light out on my work truck. Day 3...so far haven't been pulled over.
Driving the interstate through 1 horse towns who have local yocals in the median to pull tourists...
It's time to fix it.
Pull into a town, stop at a part store, pick out twin pack of bulbs, then enquire "where's your flashlights?"...I'll speak of that more in the budget forum...

Being a new-ish truck it uses Halogens. No biggy. But where-the-heck is the dang socket? Get out the Microstream and "there it is...but how do you change that?"
30 minutes later after using needle nose pliers, scissors, a screwdriver, electrician pliers and gloves...new bulb is installed. And that was the easy 1 out of the 4 bulbs total....
So once again the Microstream was pretty handy.

The next to go will require removal of parts of the cooling system, air inductioon and shields. And that's to make it as easy as changing them on my Hondas, which isn't all that easy.


----------



## M0VTS

I was struggling to read some resistor colour codes using so I whipped out my most recent purchase, a Jaxman E2 with a High CRI Nichia 219 and wow, it made the colours really stand out! No problems at all telling the difference between red, brown and orange.


----------



## Jim17

Foursevens Mini MA to find a leak under the kitchen sink. Then I used it to find the spare faucet assembly in the storage room.


----------



## Skaaphaas

Had my Olight S1 on moonlight mode for about an hour this morning, not wanting to wake my toddler and wife as I got ready for work. It's amazing how little, yet how much, light 0.5 lumens actually is.


----------



## Alan801

Used my Fenix PD40 to illuminate a loft while I took photographs up there. It's all part of my job.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD-35 on low to test a photocell-triggered remote tally light on a studio camera.


----------



## uofaengr

Thrunite TN12 in a dark plant lighting up a bunch of stuff. Probably the worst neutral tint I have in respect to tint shift from hotspot to spill on a white wall, but in real world darkness any light is nice and the light actually performed very well.


----------



## ven

Used the L2T and Sean's Nichia triple to navigate the stairs of doom, through the hall way of hell , carefully passing the toy traps of Callum........I got my vimto


----------



## Inebriated

Night shooting! Three Surefire G2X Tacticals, two on rifles, one handheld, an X300U-B on two handguns and a rifle, and then a Sidekick, Streamlight MicroStream, and a couple-year-old Thrunite TN12 for setting up targets, loading/unloading the truck, lighting up the snow flurries, etc.


----------



## ven

You win hands down Inebriated, sounds awesome fun!


----------



## Poppy

I spent this weekend at a three day dance competition convention. The dance hall was pretty dark, and I noticed one of my grandsons enter the room trying to find me in the crowd of perhaps 500 seated people in the darkened room. There were specs of light here and there, from people using their cell phones to look at the performance schedule, etc. I pulled out a little single cell AAA and shined it on my face.  that scary face in the dark was immediately noticed  Even at a distance I could see the sigh of relief in his face, or perhaps it was his change in posture. 

At any rate, I'm glad that I had that little light on me.


----------



## CLHC

Used my SF.P2X.IB to turn up the hot water (well trying to remember how to do so) on my Water Heater.





Oh and hey yes, the lights were out down there. Had to change out bulbs to!


----------



## Inebriated

ven said:


> You win hands down Inebriated, sounds awesome fun!


Heh, thanks! I have to pack in as much night shooting in the winter months as I can, while it's still dark at reasonable shooting hours.


----------



## SG Hall

I took the kids out for a walk on our property last night armed with a H600fw Mk ii, TM16GT, SR52UTvn and a TX25C2Vn (fiat lux). My son had a EA41 and my daughter a MH20vn ( though she was more interested in a 5c glow in the dark star that she took- oh well!). Came across 4 kangaroos at fairly close range, which proves that kangaroos around Sampson Flat are deaf. There was an awful lot of noise coming from the kids. Then watched the shimmer from the ripples on our dam light up the opposing hill with what looked an eerie waterfall flowing up the hill! 

The kids loved it, and this is why I got into flashlights in the first place, to spend more time enjoying the outdoors on our land. Parenting win!


----------



## ven

Sounds awesome mr hall, would love to see some Roos , don't want a kick though!

Used Callum's P1 with xp-l drop in , on low to navigate the dark house, taking his light left from a sleep over, back to his flashlight storage cupboard .


----------



## Poppy

SG Hall said:


> I took the kids out for a walk on our property last night armed with a H600fw Mk ii, TM16GT, SR52UTvn and a TX25C2Vn (fiat lux). My son had a EA41 and my daughter a MH20vn ( though she was more interested in a 5c glow in the dark star that she took- oh well!). Came across 4 kangaroos at fairly close range, which proves that kangaroos around Sampson Flat are deaf. There was an awful lot of noise coming from the kids. Then watched the shimmer from the ripples on our dam light up the opposing hill with what looked an eerie waterfall flowing up the hill!
> 
> The kids loved it, and this is why I got into flashlights in the first place, to spend more time enjoying the outdoors on our land. Parenting win!



Nice story!
Thanks, you made me smile


----------



## SG Hall

Thanks ven and Poppy. 

Ven I love how Callum has his own flashlight cupboard already! He's the same age roughly as my son, who would gladly collect any torch he sees and move the bed out of his room to make space for them! 

The Roos around here are pretty tame, we have a fauna rescue next property over so even the wild ones are not aggressive. You have to be wary of some of the big boys, but these were 2 does with joeys.


----------



## Treeguy

Was shovelling a roof at a local business the other night, a pretty flat roof, and I had my Archer 2A in my Pocket. A guy pulls into the parking lot, gets out and opens the hood of his car. From up on the roof I asked him if he needed some light, he said no. But I lit him up anyway. He keeps looking in the engine, says something about the alternator, and then closes up and drives off. Not sure he even said thank you.

First time I've lit someone up on the ground from up on a roof.


----------



## Inebriated

Treeguy said:


> Was shovelling a roof at a local business the other night, a pretty flat roof, and I had my Archer 2A in my Pocket. A guy pulls into the parking lot, gets out and opens the hood of his car. From up on the roof I asked him if he needed some light, he said no. But I lit him up anyway. He keeps looking in the engine, says something about the alternator, and then closes up and drives off. Not sure he even said thank you.
> 
> First time I've lit someone up on the ground from up on a roof.


Heh, I've done that from a tree stand...

Got in around 5, was settled down, and I hear someone walking right through. I shined the light on him, he looked confused, found me, threw up a thumb, and kept going.


----------



## Skaaphaas

> The Roos around here are pretty tame, we have a fauna rescue next property over so even the wild ones are not aggressive. You have to be wary of some of the big boys, but these were 2 does with joeys.


Think I'm one of the only South Africans that have lighted up a couple of roos and a wombat with a P2X Fury during a nightly bushwalk


----------



## bykfixer

Skaaphaas said:


> Think I'm one of the only South Africans that have lighted up a couple of roos and a wombat with a P2X Fury during a nightly bushwalk



^^ cool

I lit up a fox tonight with a cool beam LED and a warm beam xenon.
It seemed to prefer the warm beam.


----------



## CLHC

Not today (Saturday) but yesterday (Friday); Looked for dropped coins and dollar bills at work behind and under desk with my SF.PX2.Fury.IB when reconciling cash transaction at work. There's never enough light[ing] at work.


----------



## Tac Gunner

Just spent the last hour wearing my HL35 so I could see to wax the car


----------



## jmwking

Used it when cleaning a plugged drain in the trunk of my car. Tired of a wet back seat...

-jk


----------



## Shark86x

Used my S1 baton to light up the inside of the furnace while repairing it. Love that magnetic tail.

Used it again while scrounging around for some lumber in a dark corner of my garage.


----------



## blah9

Had a fun night walking with my wife to drop her off at an event. I pushed my bike while we walked and then rode back home. I rode back again and then walked her back home when it was over. It was a really nice warm day, and I used the Fenix BC30 bike headlight when I rode which has been really awesome for all the night riding I've been doing.


----------



## Tre_Asay

We had some family over for the weekend, here is a little cousin of mine drawing on some poster board that we hung up for random art. I let her use my h502 high cri flood light, I just handed the same headlight to my uncle to use as a reading light.


----------



## herektir

My helmet light batteries(needed fresh cells) were very dim when i tried to search an attic for the smoke source on a firecall. Solution was to wrangle out my keychain from under bunker gear, pull off my olight i3s turn it on high and clip it to helmet. Found the spiderweb of wiring that caused some insulation and part of a 2x6 to smolder. Power was shut off, pulled out the smoking insulation and spot of water on the 2x6 saving the house.


----------



## PROTOOLNUT

Well I am glad you asked. Cause I just happened to grab my Ultrafire for a quick look inside my desktop server machine. I was looking to see how bad the dust buildup was. Oddly, it seems to have accumilated less dust in 2015 then it did in 2014 lol. I will still blow it out before this summer comes around. A clean machine, is a happy machine. 

BTW, I love to see people's drawings, sweet.


----------



## bykfixer

herektir said:


> My helmet light batteries(needed fresh cells) were very dim when i tried to search an attic for the smoke source on a firecall. Solution was to wrangle out my keychain from under bunker gear, pull off my olight i3s turn it on high and clip it to helmet. Found the spiderweb of wiring that caused some insulation and part of a 2x6 to smolder. Power was shut off, pulled out the smoking insulation and spot of water on the 2x6 saving the house.



^^ this!!! 
Pretty dawg gone cool. Thank you!!!!


----------



## chrisbfu

Used my new Fenix LD11 to light up the basement when the power was out.


----------



## stfc69

Been using my Fenix HL55 for last two days crawling around in a loft, I'm getting too old for this.....


----------



## blah9

Helped a friend move a few boxes to a relative's house in the middle of a thunderstorm. It probably wasn't the best timing, but it's when I was available and when he had time to do it. I used the Fenix TK09 to light up the inside of the car and make sure that we grabbed everything he brought.


----------



## xzel87

CLHC said:


> Oh and hey yes, the lights were out down there. Had to change out bulbs to!



Forget fixing it, just hang a flashlight under the light switch. More fun :nana:


H52W late last night mucking around in the yard testing out the headlight strap and beam...need to diffuse the beam a little.


----------



## Inebriated

Some power outage fun... And by "fun", I mean coming home, noticing the distinct lack of light, and changing and going to the bar until power was restored.

The Surefire Sidekick does a great job of filling a room with light, even on its lowest setting.


----------



## fsrkewd

used it to search for some random noise inside the house, and turns out its from rodent


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD35 on high to peer down a conduit at a damaged cable.


----------



## LeanBurn

Used the TiS to peer down a ISP conduit...when I fired it up into high the guys eyes around me widened and a one said "whoa that little guy blinds !"

They all took a look at the light, admired the quality and heft of it...then we remembered we had to look down the conduit....LOL


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Leanburn, it looks like you and I wind up in similar situations now and then.


----------



## ronniepudding

Big rainstorm yesterday, with thunder and lightning to boot. Really strange weather for February in the northeast US. Anywho, gutters were overflowing because of all the water and because I didn't clean them out in the fall. Got up on a ladder with my Zebralight H52W strapped to my head on H1, and cleared the blockage on 4 drainpipes in the pouring rain. Got soaked, but could see what I was doing very well, thank you.


----------



## SG Hall

Arrived home late with 2 sleepy kids, 2 arms full of gear and an S1 baton. Turned it on to light the way to my front door, and it ran for 3 seconds and went flat! Fail!


----------



## vulferius

I use my lights morning and evening when I walk the dogs all winter long. The days here are short in the winter and long in the summer so a good flashlight gets frequent use in the Pacific NW


----------



## UnderPar

Power outage! Got my Olight S20 with and diffuser and tailstand it on the window grills at medium mode....


----------



## Chay

SG Hall said:


> Arrived home late with 2 sleepy kids, 2 arms full of gear and an S1 baton. Turned it on to light the way to my front door, and it ran for 3 seconds and went flat! Fail!



Was it the light's fault or the battery's?


----------



## TheStevester2

Today I used my Pelican 3310pl to rescue a led mini mag my clumsy buddy dropped. The mag fell in a natural well ~ 50ft. At first I was upset, but I was also prepared with basic climbing gear. I anchored the rope, began my decent— Quite exciting going down using the light to keep myself safe. To my surprise, when I reached the bottom the mini mag was still on, submerged and battered from the rock lined well. Signaled my buddy (with the light of course) and he hoisted me up to safety. Eventful night, couldn't have done it without the Pelican.


----------



## Skaaphaas

We had a fairly lengthy power outage, but according to all updates it should have been restored by the time we returned home last night. 

Well obviously it wasn't, so I gave the S1 to my wife while I mostly ceiling bounced my P2X on low. From there the S1 was used for everything from locking up the house to getting the toddler to bed and getting ready to go to bed ourselves. 

I think I'm finally getting the concept of guilt-free lumens. Whereas I was usually the kinda guy to just quickly use my light to shine on whatever needed lighting up, and then switch off again, I'm slowly coming round to the idea that I can switch a light on and leave it on. CR123 batteries are incredibly expensive over here, so I used it sparingly in the past. 

I tailstood the S1 to shine upward into a lamp shade to provide quite a bit of diffused light, which I really enjoyed being able to do, and being able to leave it there until going to bed was pretty cool.


----------



## blah9

A family member and I were replacing a mailbox and post yesterday, so we used my Fenix TK09 to look in the hole as we were digging. The light made the job so much easier.


----------



## IamMatt

My shower drain stopped up and I had to use a "blow bag" or drain bladder that shoots high-pressure pulses through the drain from a garden hose. It cleared the drain, but there is always the worry that the pressure will blow out a pipe on my 60-year-old house, so I used my recently-acquired Astrolux A1 on turbo to peer through the foundation vent screens to make sure there wasn't any water under the house. It was bright enough to shine through the small holes in the screens and light up the ground beneath the house.

Then I used it this morning at 5am on the opposite end of its mode spectrum (moonlight) to get around the house without disturbing anyone. Awesome light.


----------



## PocketLight88

Hey guys, love the forum, have been lurking for a little while. So last night went to a park a few miles from my house with my gf and dog and decided to go for a lengthy walk since it was nice out (about 60). She wanted to go earlier but I kept delaying her so it would darker out! I took my new Fenix pd35 and WOW it lit up the whole trail on turbo. I had her use the mini mag pro, so she could check to make sure nothing was following us every once in a while. It was so fun, we walked for about an hour out and it was pitch black out (no street lights at all, which surprised me because the park is open till 10 pm year round). Their was maybe two people we ran into that were out for a jog and I wouldn't have noticed them if it wasn't for my Fenix. When I got home I decided to get her a Thrunite tn12 2016 (NW) because it was on sale on Amazon for $45. I was debating between that and the Fenix. Now I have a reason to have both since I really wanted to try the neutral white! I will carry the mini mag as a backup.


----------



## Ishango

In the weekend we went through the nearby park (shortest route) after dark to get from my girlfriends house to my house. My daughter was on her bicycle without a front light and rode ahead for a bit. So I got a chance to use my MecArmy PT16. What an amazing amount of light out of such a small package. I was walking and she was ahead of me, but I had no problem to light her way.


----------



## lightlover

Ishango said:


> ... My daughter ... rode ahead ...
> So I got a chance to use my ...
> I had no problem to light her way.



Loving Father, Proud Flashaholic! 

(Or it it the other way around? Probably BOTH) 

Regards, lightlover.


----------



## Ishango

lightlover said:


> Loving Father, Proud Flashaholic!
> 
> (Or it it the other way around? Probably BOTH)
> 
> Regards, lightlover.



Most definitely both


----------



## jimbo--jones

For cooking dinner. I normally put my light on its arse under my tarp when camping to light the whole place up. This cricket seemed to enjoy the light or the heat and chilled ontop of it all night.


----------



## blah9

I rode my bike to school and back home (after dark) last night using the Fenix BC30 bike light. I stopped at a stop sign and a woman was about to cross the road perpendicular to the street I was on. She hesitated even though I stopped, so I told her she can go ahead. As she started to walk across she yelled out that my bike light was a really nice light. That made my trip!


----------



## Pegaso

Searched the house to see if the cat was inside or not when I was going to bed. Didn't find him, so I searched the back yard as well. Didn't find him there either. So I searched the house a second time, the cat gets grumpy when he's not let inside for the night. 
Didn't find him inside the second time either, so I thought f### it, let him be. 
So went to bed, and found the cat under my blanket...


----------



## KeepingItLight

I got to be a good Samaritan, and maybe convert a new flashaholic at the same time. 

It began as I was parking at the supermarket tonight. I noticed a fellow nearby putzing around under the hood of his car. When I saw that he was using a Bic lighter in order illuminate his work, I came over, and shined my *BLF-348* on the shop manual he was trying to read. The poor guy had gotten a jump start earlier from a driver who was trying to be helpful, but accidentally connected the jumper cables backwards. That blew out a sensor on one of his pedals (I think he said it was his gas pedal), so he was trying fix that. 



> Photograph of a BLF-348 prototype by _the_. The original is posted here. The production version of the BLF-348 is engraved with "Budget Light Forum" rather than "SingFire." The BLF-348 is a single-mode, 1xAAA flashlight that only costs about $7 USD.



After about 30 seconds, I made the decision to trust my new friend, so I asked if he was going to be around for a while. When he responded affirmatively, I left him my flashlight, and said I would pick it up in about 10 minutes, after I had completed my short shopping trip. 

By the time I returned, he was all set to go. He was stoked about the flashlight, and commented both on its performance and sleek stainless-steel design. In no time at all, I had him jotting down the URLs for CPF and BLF. 

Since he was interested, I took out my *ZebraLight SC62w* for a quick demo. He was blown away by the almost 1000 lumens it pumps out. At $7, he was already a buyer for the BLF-348. When I told him the new SC63 outputs 1300 lumens, he was ready to plunk down the cash for that, too! I tried to steer him towards less expensive alternatives (Convoy S2+, BLF A6, Astrolux S1, etc.), but he was having none of it.

So if you are reading this, Ed, welcome aboard!

Here is a picture of eight BLF-348 flashlights and batteries I gave away. I won a pen along with the batteries, so it crept into the picture. 






There is a group buy for the BLF-348 underway right now at BLF. The second round went live today. You can still join at BLF, and get the discount code right away. I bought three more flashlights myself!


----------



## xzel87

KeepingItLight said:


> I got to be a good Samaritan, and maybe convert a new flashaholic at the same time.
> 
> It began as I was parking at the supermarket tonight. I noticed a fellow nearby putzing around under the hood of his car. When I saw that he was using a Bic lighter in order illuminate his work, I came over, and shined my *BLF-348* on the shop manual he was trying to read. The poor guy had gotten a jump start earlier from a driver who was trying to be helpful, but accidentally connected the jumper cables backwards. That blew out a sensor on one of his pedals (I think he said it was his gas pedal), so he was trying fix that.
> 
> 
> 
> After about 30 seconds, I made the decision to trust my new friend, so I asked if he was going to be around for a while. When he responded affirmatively, I left him my flashlight, and said I would pick it up in about 10 minutes, after I had completed my short shopping trip.
> 
> By the time I returned, he was all set to go. He was stoked about the flashlight, and commented both on its performance and sleek stainless-steel design. In no time at all, I had him jotting down the URLs for CPF and BLF.
> 
> Since he was interested, I took out my *ZebraLight SC62w* for a quick demo. He was blown away by the almost 1000 lumens it pumps out. At $7, he was already a buyer for the BLF-348. When I told him the new SC63 outputs 1300 lumens, he was ready to plunk down the cash for that, too! I tried to steer him towards less expensive alternatives (Convoy S2+, BLF A6, Astrolux S1, etc.), but he was having none of it.
> 
> So if you are reading this, Ed, welcome aboard!
> 
> Here is a picture of eight BLF-348 flashlights and batteries I gave away. I won a pen along with the batteries, so it crept into the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a group buy for the BLF-348 underway right now at BLF. The second round went live today. You can still join at BLF, and get the discount code right away. I bought three more flashlights myself!



What a cool story, just purchased another 3 for friends. Unfortunately way less than what I reserved (7 units) originally due to sudden lack of funds. Good thing is, extra 4 units for other people 



So I've been using my H52W pretty exclusively since I got it about 2 weeks ago, finally had its first real drop from a second level bunk bed to tile floor at a hostel I was staying in during my backpacking trip to Singapore. The only damage it suffered was a very, very minor ding on the head, hardly noticeable, and anodizing still spot on.

Mostly used as a night light with the 2nd lowest low mode during the above trip. Used it last night to clean up the cat cage, litter box and all. Need to do a magnet mod for it.


----------



## idleprocess

Amused myself shining deer from the folks' front porch using the Mini TN30vn. The deer were impressed enough to depart the scene.


----------



## kj2

Took my Fenix LD75C to walk the dog. Had been awhile that I used that light. Output is so impressive and it's fun to play with the color led.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD35 on medium to inspect some tiny components on the circuit board of a Raspberry Pi 3.


----------



## Fa Tre

Pretty much every night I use the red light feature of my Nitecore EA11 to find my boy's pacifier at around 2AM to avoid blinding/waking both of us. My nightstand light must have a red light feature.


----------



## Skaaphaas

Deleted


----------



## Skaaphaas

Fa Tre said:


> Pretty much every night I use the red light feature of my Nitecore EA11 to find my boy's pacifier at around 2AM to avoid blinding/waking both of us. My nightstand light must have a red light feature.


Get a pacifier with a glow-in-the-dark feature, has helped me find it in very odd places behind the crib 

But I use my S1's 0.5lumen mode for the same thing quite often.


----------



## Kitchen Panda

Two good uses this week: The better half hit a pothole and flattened a tire. The headlamp in the glove box was really useful, and would have been essential if she hadn't found a well-lit parking lot to call me from. (Someone should make an impact tool for the car trunk - she won't let me jump on wrench handles to loosen stubborn lug nuts any more). 

Second instance this week was a total justification of the Defiant 600 lumen flashlight picked up on sale at Home Depot. Dropping off a friend at the curb and she couldn't tell if the house number was "30" or "36". The Defiant lit up the whole front of the house from the street and dispelled all doubt. This is my new car light, replacing a Maglight that's outlived the last four cars. 

Bill


----------



## bykfixer

Great story!!

At Sears for about $20 they have a US made impact driver you hit with a hammer to unstick flathead or phillips screws.
Un-be-known to many is that they double as a 1/2" driver. Coupled with an impact deep well socket of appropriate size and a 2 pound hammer... 
I keep a $10 Harbor Freight 24" breaker bar with appropriate socket in my trunk. 




A Harbor Freight version

For general purpose those Defiant lights are a-ok. But I'd keep that old Mag stashed just in case. 


Although a kinda boring story, recently I dropped an ultra-clear lens on a light colored carpet. Not bowing down to the good sense trick I learned here at CPF... I chose to try to find it using the naked eye. Eventually it was apparent that an ultra-clear lens is not an easy thing to spot I shined a flashlight on a right angle to the carpet and seconds later realized the lens had rolled across the room, and was underneath my dog who had laid down for his afternoon nap.


----------



## ven

I used my HDS rotary laid on the side whilst i applied small blobs of grease in the hub carrier/dog bones.........













Of my boys toy


----------



## Tachead

ven said:


> I used my HDS rotary laid on the side whilst i applied small blobs of grease in the hub carrier/dog bones.........
> 
> 
> Of my boys toy



Nice. You should get a headlamp. They work great for tasks like this. I use mine to work on my RC helicopters all the time.


----------



## Archangel72

This is bad ..

I was at the shop I used to be service manager at and now I work in IT for the same company but I travel anywhere from VT to Maine and in between 10 dealerships now. But anyway going thru the shop I was "strobe" hitting my old techs as an annoyance to say HI, Yep I'm bad :shakehead

Mind you they used to do that to me occasionally to show off their new streamlights that they would pay way to much for off a tool guy... I was just paying them back with my better lower priced Fenix PD35 tac.../shrug


----------



## ven

Tachead said:


> Nice. You should get a headlamp. They work great for tasks like this. I use mine to work on my RC helicopters all the time.



True, but then the rotary would be redundant and i need any excuse to use it :laughing:

Seriously ! I am tempted at some point by a ZL as i do need a good headlamp.............


----------



## Tre_Asay

I used my thrunite archer 2c v2 to do some night running (barefoot of course) I then stopped at an outlet for the storm drains to catch some bullfrogs. The lower cri was a bit of a nuisance but it was ok.
Those frogs are much bigger than I expected. The only reason I was able to catch them was because they didn't run from the lights. I will have to try and get a photo of one next time I am at the pond.


----------



## Tre_Asay

ven said:


> True, but then the rotary would be redundant and i need any excuse to use it :laughing:
> 
> Seriously ! I am tempted at some point by a ZL as i do need a good headlamp.............



I EDC my h502c in the same pocket as my 18650 flashlight I always have the other light clipped so no risk of impacts with hard objects.


----------



## CLHC

Since my eyes aren't cooperating with me on this 2/4 Tuesday, I simply went full Candle Mode to light up my work area under the shelves since it's normally light diffused.







Light On for now.


----------



## torchsarecool

Nearly got caught out without a light today whilst checking down a 3ft narrow shaft for a water stop tap. I didn't have my usual eagtac D25c as I wasn't wearing a belt to wear a holster. Fortunately I had a fenix e05 ss on my house keys which did the job OK. Job done and kitchen is removed as a result.


----------



## Tachead

ven said:


> True, but then the rotary would be redundant and i need any excuse to use it :laughing:
> 
> Seriously ! I am tempted at some point by a ZL as i do need a good headlamp.............



No, no, your looking at this all wrong man. This is the perfect excuse to get a headlamp:devil:. No more re-positioning the light, a true hands free experience and the light is always pointed right where you need it. There are plenty of excuses to use both the headlamp and the rotary

I recommend the H600Fd MKIII or H600Fc MKIII. I have both and they are awesome, by far the best headlamps I have ever owned or used. Chose your flavour 5000K("d") or 4000K("c"). The "c" is better for outdoor nightime or extended use and the "d' is better for daytime use like working on your truggy(my opinion of course).


----------



## ven

:laughing: ya got me :nana:


----------



## Tachead

ven said:


> :laughing: ya got me :nana:


----------



## ven

Tachead said:


>




Be be it on your head!


----------



## Tre_Asay

:shakehead:shakehead:


ven said:


> Be be it on your head!


----------



## eh4

Seeing in the dark, like every day, nothing remarkable to even recall, every day, 5-50 times a day, usually for just a few seconds. 
Sometimes it's not even necessary but I do because I can.
The psychology is different, learned helplessness vs learned potency. -same with carrying fire, duct tape, needle and thread, sharp edges and dependable, adjustable pliers.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> Great story!!
> 
> At Sears for about $20 they have a US made impact driver you hit with a hammer to unstick flathead or phillips screws.
> Un-be-known to many is that they double as a 1/2" driver. Coupled with an impact deep well socket of appropriate size and a 2 pound hammer...
> I keep a $10 Harbor Freight 24" breaker bar with appropriate socket in my trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Harbor Freight version


Hey Brother... we are on the same page again! 

Here is the craftsman version from idk 40 years ago ? Often when I am using it, I am not in the best position to swing a hammer, so I hold it with a pair of channel lock plyers, just in case I miss, and would otherwise hit my hand/wrist, ouch! From the bite marks on the body of that tool, you can see that sometimes the nut/bolt, or whatever, is VERY [email protected]! Mine is actually 1/2 inch drive with an adapter to take smaller stuff.






I also carry a breaker bar, with the appropriate sized socket in my trunk. 

Ron White had a pretty funny skit on how some shops might over torque wheel studs, that will cause the tires to FALL OFF!, or just make it next to impossible for us to get them off without an impact gun.


----------



## Tre_Asay

Poppy said:


> Ron White had a pretty funny skit on how some shops might over torque wheel studs, that will cause the tires to FALL OFF!, or just make it next to impossible for us to get them off without an impact gun.



The more you know...
*



"Over-torquing is likely the most common wheel system failure due to the widespread use of impact wrenches to install wheels. Using an impact wrench to install wheels commonly causes the wheels to have 3 to 5 times the specified lug nut torque. The use of lubricants and anti-sizing compounds on the threads of the wheels studs or lug nuts can cause an even higher degree of over-torquing."[/QUOTE]

Click to expand...

*


> http://www.crashforensics.com/wheelandhubfailures.cfm
> 
> Today I used my mini-mag incandescent while jogging. It is a pretty good light by itself I just wish that the beam was smoother and it had more light. I considered trying to find a higher wattage bulb that would fit and switching the AA alkaline batteries with 2 14500.


----------



## Skaaphaas

Thank you for that website link, Tre Asay. It is right up my line of work and has some interesting articles.


----------



## Poppy

Tre_Asay said:


> The more you know...
> *"Over-torquing is likely the most common wheel system failure due to the widespread use of impact wrenches to install wheels.*



I've seen color coded torque sticks hanging on a wall, in a shop, here and there. I wonder what percentage of techs use them?


----------



## Poppy

Yesterday the power company sent a gent out to swap out my gas meter. Not the most friendly guy, so we didn't do much chatting. All of his work was outside, but he came in, to turn the gas off to my furnace, and the hot water heater, and then again, to re-ignite them.
While he worked in my basement (which is lighted) *he carried a large banana sized light* IN HIS MOUTH! 

Prior to going down into the basement, I grabbed my 







Convoy S2+ triple XP-L Hi custom made by James3 of 3tronics in the UK.
It has 4 modes: moonlight, Low, Medium, and giggle high  
He put in a beautiful 3A 5000K tint emitter, and the flood is perfect for close up work, or to fill a room with light.

So from about five feet away, I turned the light on low, and lit up the whole area the man was stooping at to get at the hot water heater burner. He put his light on the ground. Then as he moved to the back of the furnace to light it, he had put his light back into his mouth  Once again, I lit up his work area from about 5 feet away, and I thought to my self... wow, this light REALLY does a nice job!  He left his light on, but not aimed at anything.

There is a switch on the side of the furnace, that I couldn't see, but I thought that he had switched it off. So when he was done, I asked him if he had turned it off.... "yeah"
Did you turn it back on?
"yeah" 
Beyond that, Not a word was spoken, and when finished, he left.

I thought to myself.... jerk.


----------



## bykfixer

Poppy said:


> Hey Brother... we are on the same page again!
> 
> Here is the craftsman version from idk 40 years ago ? Often when I am using it, I am not in the best position to swing a hammer, so I hold it with a pair of channel lock plyers, just in case I miss, and would otherwise hit my hand/wrist, ouch! From the bite marks on the body of that tool, you can see that sometimes the nut/bolt, or whatever, is VERY [email protected]! Mine is actually 1/2 inch drive with an adapter to take smaller stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also carry a breaker bar, with the appropriate sized socket in my trunk.
> 
> Ron White had a pretty funny skit on how some shops might over torque wheel studs, that will cause the tires to FALL OFF!, or just make it next to impossible for us to get them off without an impact gun.



My prelude specs 88# of torque on the lug nuts. 
In camparision a valve cover is held in place by 10-12#, a water pump clamped down to like 44... motor mounts like 17#'s... So the lug nuts are to be fastened pretty dawg gone tight. 
But the breaker bar usually make pretty quick work of breaking them loose. 
The issue I've run into is when a lug nut stud breaks. Ugh! When having tires rotated etc I ask to see the technicians torque wrench... more like "what kind do you guys use?" Surprisingly they generally have clickers but these days digital is becoming more common. 

One of those 'quick lube' places over tightened some on my work truck, a Ford Ranger and it lead to warped rotors.

Note the Harbor Freight driver has a hand protecting collar at the end. I prefer using my Craftsman, and like you use something to hold it when a serious "whack" or three is required.
I have a 1/4" drive impact driver for bicycle use as well. 



Tre_Asay said:


> The more you know...
> *
> 
> 
> 
> "Over-torquing is likely the most common wheel system failure due to the widespread use of impact wrenches to install wheels. Using an impact wrench to install wheels commonly causes the wheels to have 3 to 5 times the specified lug nut torque. The use of lubricants and anti-sizing compounds on the threads of the wheels studs or lug nuts can cause an even higher degree of over-torquing."[/QUOTE]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.crashforensics.com/wheelandhubfailures.cfm
> 
> Today I used my mini-mag incandescent while jogging. It is a pretty good light by itself I just wish that the beam was smoother and it had more light. I considered trying to find a higher wattage bulb that would fit and switching the AA alkaline batteries with 2 14500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you put a light scuff on your mini mag lens it'll diffuse a lot of the ugly without affecting the throw. A scotch brite pad will do the trick. Circular motion works best. Scuff it one rotation at a time until you get the difussion you can live with.
> But for about $3 plus shipping you can get slightly diffused lens from flashlight lens .com that does an amazing job at cleaning up the mag beam without affecting the throw. They sell Mag specific sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ the diffused is on the left.
> It's called Acrylite. In time all my stock MagLites will have one.
Click to expand...


----------



## mcnair55

The nurse gave me her office number and I dropped it down the gap between fridge and dishwasher.Sorted now with something long and thin and a good Led light.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ one of many reasons I carry a microstream.

While in my truck eating fish for lunch I saw a sliver fall into one of those crevices with no bottom, nor way to retrieve said object. And it was *fish*.
Eek!!!

At first it rested at the top of the crack. But sausage finger pluck attempt opened the upholstry enough to allow it to fall into the abyss. Yikes.


A microstream between my teeth and a pair of sticks duct taped to needle nose pliers created an extendo non fish piece crushing pair of chop sticks plucker that retrieved the hunk of future stinkage out of the crevice.
Phew.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> The issue I've run into is when a lug nut stud breaks. Ugh! When having tires rotated etc I ask to see the technicians torque wrench... more like "what kind do you guys use?"


I have never seen anyone use an *actual torque wrench on lug nuts. 
*I have seen the torque sticks used a couple of times.

_"Two concepts are important to understanding how a bolt works. They are Elastic Deformation and Yield Point. Elastic Deformation is metal's or, in this case, a bolt's ability to stretch and spring back to its original shape. Yield Point is where the bolt has been stretched past its elastic limit and can no longer spring back to its original shape. This stretching of a bolt and its pulling back creates Clamp Load. If, however, a bolt is over-torqued, and stretches past its Yield Point it can no longer maintain the Clamp Load."_

In other words, over-torquing a lug nut (or bolt) is like overstretching a spring, and once that is done, it should be replaced. Honestly, I hadn't thought of this before, but it* would be a good idea to insist that a torque wrench, or torque limiting device* on an impact wrench be used, by the tech who rotates or replaces your tires.


----------



## bykfixer

Over tensioned bolts equals stretched bolts. Meaning when achieving correct torque again means incorrect tension of the 2 objects being clamped together. And the alloys being used these days rarely stretches the same amount. It's why you see pro race teams replace studs when replacing cylinder heads. And when a wheel stud is stretched once proper torque is achieved unbalanced tensions between the hub and wheel at varying locations can lead to all kinds of grief down the road.

If I'm not mistaken numerous impact guns have tightness limiters like clutches on a drill. 
Better ones anyway. But the shops I go to double check with torque wrenches. 

In my work they (as not me the inspector) use ratchets as impact guns are verboten on items where tension matters... like bridges, waterline fittings and what not. 
Bolts are one time use so once rejected it gets expensive quickly. 

If the contractor insists to using impacts (usually citing time is money) my minimum of 10% bolt confirm suddenly finds them regretting their decision. 

We use digital dial torque wrenches that if end up showing them being over tightened based on tensions, bolts are rejected. Once I've found that in my 10% random checks that numerous bolts are too tight, then *all* bolts are suspect. And when there are hundreds at between $5-15 each.. suddenly the ratchet idea doesn't seem so bad. 

The more 'craftsman' minded contractors use ratching torque wrenches to start with.
Same with the shops I frequent for tires. 

If Streamlight supplied torque specs for reassembling a Strion switch for example I'd use my 1/4" clicker on that. But since they don't I use as little tension as practical when re-assembling a flashlight.


----------



## Tachead

A good mechanic, that knows what he/she is doing, never uses any powered fastener(drill, impact, exc.) to start threading or finish tightening a bolt/nut. You start a bolt/nut by hand, then uses an impact to snug it(if you feel the need to speed things up), then torque it with a ratchet/wrench or torque wrench buy hand depending on how experienced you are or how critical proper torque is.

This is like mechanics 101 and anyone who doesnt do this isnt a good mechanic and I highly suggest you never let them work on your vehicles or anything for that matter.


----------



## ven

First use of my manly military spec light, surefire M2 with a P60vn quad 5000k..............................




Yep, resting on the garden table on 30% power as i brought the washing in :laughing:


----------



## Burgess

Went for a walk tonight, with my cat.
(actually, exercise for me)

When we arrived back home, I shined (shone ?)
my Fenix PD35 Tactical (on Turbo mode) 
at "something" in the distance, which had glowing eyes.

Turns out to be a Black Cat, with a white chest.

So * THAT'S * what has been coming into 
our garage, and stealing all of my cat's Food ! ! !


:hairpull:



_


----------



## Poppy

Last night, my one grandson and I helped a small group of men load a trailer with props for a show my other grandson will be in this weekend. We were in the dark, except for a cell phone light, until I sent my grandson to the car to get my newly acquired:






Convoy S2+ triple XP-L Hi custom made by James3 of 3tronics in the UK.
It has 4 modes: moonlight, Low, Medium, and giggle high  
He put in a beautiful 3A 5000K tint emitter, and the flood is perfect for close up work, or to fill a room with light.

It was perfect for the job!
Lit up the area in front of the trailer that we were standing in, and the entire interior of the trailer.

Oh yeah... Poppy's the guy with the lights


----------



## ven

Have the small 18350 tubes come yet poppy?, let me know as can send one your way if struggling


----------



## Poppy

ven said:


> Have the small 18350 tubes come yet poppy?, let me know as can send one your way if struggling


ven,
That is very kind of you to offer, but I can probably buy a whole short body S2+ for what it would cost you to ship just a short tube.

Tracking from Simon, isn't working, but it was shipped on March 3rd.

I have an order coming from Fasttech that has been "processed through sort facility" and has been sitting "Origin post is preparing shipment" since March 10th. 

Do you know James3 personally? He is on your side of the pond. Maybe he can set up one of your RC cars with some fiber optics?


----------



## ven

James is great, top guy and only around the corner from me, real nice guy!

Aye its nothing, Simon is completely reliable, just sometimes a bit on the "slow boat" and give 3 weeks or so .

Let me know, can sort and its only about £6 post -£8 ........

Dont give me ideas!!!!


----------



## Poppy

Years ago, I bought a Star Trek model USS Enterprise NCR 18650b... ah ehr... USS Enterprise NCC-1701-D. It came with fiber optics, and required some really minuscule drill bits and some kind of model clay for assembly. One of these days, I'll get those bits, and put it together with the kids. Chuckle... one of these days 


I love seeing you play with your kids. I am looking forward to some pictures of your cars running at night leaving streaks of red, white, and blue light. :nana:


----------



## bykfixer

You know you're a flashaholic when your brain evokes NCR-18650 and the star ship Enterprise in the same thought.











Hobby Town USA. 


I used my flashlight to find a crayon under a sofa.


----------



## ven

Poppy said:


> Years ago, I bought a Star Trek model USS Enterprise NCR 18650b... ah ehr... USS Enterprise NCC-1701-D. It came with fiber optics, and required some really minuscule drill bits and some kind of model clay for assembly. One of these days, I'll get those bits, and put it together with the kids. Chuckle... one of these days
> 
> 
> I love seeing you play with your kids. I am looking forward to some pictures of your cars running at night leaving streaks of red, white, and blue light. :nana:



:laughing: 

Got some 1/24 and 1/18 baby ones now for easier use when weather is bad




Callums tool kit




Hop ups for the bullet




Not getting fitted till it breaks though(if its not broke dont .......)
and in the flavour of the thread, a flashlight pic


----------



## Poppy

Well, we certainly have some hobbyist's at this site! 

I'm a little surprised that Calum doesn't have a head-lamp in his tool chest 

I decided that I would pull this out and take a look at it to see what size bits I need. To my surprise, all I need is "modelers putty" because it came with a 2AA battery operated drill, with a couple of bits  

I hadn't heard of modelers putty before I bought this years ago; there's a hobby shop not far away, I'm sure they'll have it, or I can probably use some plumbers putty (that I have) if push comes to shove. IIRC, it is to hold the fiber optics in proper alignment.

I used the flashlight in my phone to take this picture


----------



## ven

That looks a bit intricate! patience of a saint comes free with the box :laughing:


----------



## kj2

Used my Elzetta Alpha and Bravo, to walk the dog. Also checked the inside of a car, with my Bravo. Car was parked relatively suspicious.


----------



## bykfixer

Used my Strion to find a missing 2C sized flashlight....
It had fallen into the same abyss that hunka fish fell into in my work truck the other day. It's amazing what all fits into the crevice between Chevy truck seats. 

Poppy to boldly go where no one has gone before.


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> Poppy to boldly go where no one has gone before.




Lets hope he is Klingon free.................


----------



## Poppy

Cub scouts, Pine Wood Derby time is near!

I discovered; I could let my grandson use one of those oscillating multi-tools to rough out much of the cutting, to shape, his car this year. LOL... it looks like this star fighter has seen some action against some Imperial Fighters. :twothumbs R2D2 is a 1 oz. lead fishing weight that Poppy pounded into shape. According to my scale, it weighs in at 4.95 ounces. There is a 5.0 ounce weight limit.







Oh yeah... see that wheel?

I had to use my flashlight to chase that baby under the couch!

I found some dust bunny, Kingons! No crayons this time.


----------



## ven

Cool, now just needs a motor(or nitro engine) and some led lights................:nana:


----------



## Poppy

ouch! Nah... this baby is a decepticon. It looks like a plain block of wood, but it travels along bends in space and time, and uses the forces of gravity! :nana:

Yes.. some LED lights would be cool, then it could use some photon propulsion.


----------



## ven

:laughing:

The trail from the led lights would look really good then...........


----------



## Poppy

LOL... ok you got me there 

I'm wondering though, If I engaged my cloaking device, could the Imperials track my Lithium Ion trail? :thinking:

I'm also thinking that you have the ability to take SLOW shutter speed pictures, that would depict movement of lights. Hmmm new hobby? LED light painting with RC cars?


----------



## bykfixer

Pre setting your phone cam using the moon icon or candle icon (if it has that one) tells it to use longer shutter speeds Poppy.

Just brace it against a piece of furniture or what-not for an nice linear blur without the up n down blur thing. 

If you have a sure enough fancy phone cam you can make your flash do before or after flash where the shutter opens pre-or post flash for blur but flash lights up the item whizzing past you. 

I used to do that with semi's when working nights next to roadways. If I wanted blurry tractor I picked 'pre' and if I wanted blurry trailer I picked 'post'.
Blurry headlights...pre. Blurry tail lights...post.


Later today I predict the use of a pocket light at least once to find a dropped screw into a Suburu-esque engine bay of a Honda Prelude my son and I will be swapping some o-rings and seals on. 8 and 10 mm screws hold down the parts n pieces we'll be unfastening and re-fastening from places that require mirrors to see. 
A couple of drips keep showing up on the pan he keeps under the car that we rebuilt the engine of in 014?...maybe 013...it's all a blur anymore. 
Nothing major, but it's just annoying to have to go back in to stop a bleeder. The car was driven a few times and leak free then stored for the last year or so. So we're thinking father time is the issue and not an oversight on our part. But still...

Microstream to the rescue.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> Pre setting your phone cam using the moon icon or candle icon (if it has that one) tells it to use longer shutter speeds Poppy.
> 
> Just brace it against a piece of furniture or what-not for an nice linear blur without the up n down blur thing.
> 
> If you have a sure enough fancy phone cam you can make your flash do before or after flash where the shutter opens pre-or post flash for blur but flash lights up the item whizzing past you.
> 
> I used to do that with semi's when working nights next to roadways. If I wanted blurry tractor I picked 'pre' and if I wanted blurry trailer I picked 'post'.
> Blurry headlights...pre. Blurry tail lights...post.
> 
> 
> *Later today I predict the use of a pocket light at least once to find a dropped screw into a Suburu-esque engine bay of a Honda Prelude* my son and I will be swapping some o-rings and seals on. 8 and 10 mm screws hold down the parts n pieces we'll be unfastening and re-fastening from places that require mirrors to see.
> A couple of drips keep showing up on the pan he keeps under the car that we rebuilt the engine of in 014?...maybe 013...it's all a blur anymore.
> Nothing major, but it's just annoying to have to go back in to stop a bleeder. The car was driven a few times and leak free then stored for the last year or so. So we're thinking father time is the issue and not an oversight on our part. But still...
> 
> Microstream to the rescue.


Thanks bykfixer. I'll have to look into that :thumbsup:

Later tonight, I plan to use some lights to practice for a power outage.
Each year Star Halo brings to our attention information about Earth Hour


----------



## ven

Lots of room in my bay Mike (pre cleaned up bay when first got it)Lot cleaner now! I can't do dirty! Well in cars anyway 




The intercooler makes a great tray to store tools and flashlights on without rolling off into oblivion


----------



## blah9

I haven't been out at night much lately other than riding my bike to school and back pretty frequently. The Fenix BC30 light has been amazing for that and super reliable. Speaking of that, I just crossed the 1000 mile mark on my bike that I got at the end of June last summer. So it's nothing compared to serious cyclists, but I've been feeling good about that.


----------



## ven

Thats some serious cycling blah, do love the bc30..............just need a good enough bike for one :laughing:


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> Lots of room in my bay Mike (pre cleaned up bay when first got it)Lot cleaner now! I can't do dirty! Well in cars anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The intercooler makes a great tray to store tools and flashlights on without rolling off into oblivion



Geez, just look at all those milimeters of room. 




^^ this has room on the outskirts.
But things like removing the distributor get gnarly due to the spagetti like configurations of cooling hoses and sensor wires. 
I'm used to it and have lots of tools that were acquired for working on this car. But it's still a good feeling when I drop a screw and after a few pin ball sounds hear "poink"... the sound of a screw making it to the concrete is cause for celebration. lol





Thought I killed the microstream today. While doing the tooth hold thing shortly after eating a skittles, drool found it's way past the switch cover. 
The HP1 took over. Microstream was tossed into a baggy with a silicone sack while we continued work on the car. 
An hour later it lit again. 

And when we fired the engine, let it run a while, took a short spin and returned all was oil free. 
Best part was we caught it soon enough where after being deep into crevices my hands were still clean when the work was finished.



blah9 said:


> I haven't been out at night much lately other than riding my bike to school and back pretty frequently. The Fenix BC30 light has been amazing for that and super reliable. Speaking of that, I just crossed the 1000 mile mark on my bike that I got at the end of June last summer. So it's nothing compared to serious cyclists, but I've been feeling good about that.



Cool!
You had to buy new tires yet?


----------



## blah9

Yeah, it's such a blast to go riding! The BC30 gets the most use out of all my lights now haha. Wanted to go on a sunset hike this weekend but my wife is feeling a little under the weather and it's raining a decent amount. Feels like I hardly ever have to fill up the Jeep's tank these days!


----------



## ven

Nice lines mike, looks a tidy motor does that, my fav colour too...........black! Under bright light(or flashlight) i love the blue speckles in the black paint.............kinda cool!


----------



## Poppy

I don't think my engine bay is quite that crowded, but I once dropped a very short 3/8 drive extension that never hit the ground, but has never been seen again!


----------



## ven

Eagle eye X2 in 4c warm tint to load up the freshly boarded loft with photography lights/equipment. Not wanting one of my special lights to get dropped/dinged on every ladder rung! :laughing:


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> Nice lines mike, looks a tidy motor does that, my fav colour too...........black! Under bright light(or flashlight) i love the blue speckles in the black paint.............kinda cool!



The one we worked on today was a special order car back in 91 where the entire outside was painted instead of the typical unpainted mirror housings and trim pieces etc. 

And if you look at it just right there are miniscual copper and gold colored flakes in the paint. 




^^ goes well with the camel colored inside. 

It's remained 100% stock for it's 25 years and been garaged 23 of them. 

I rescued it from a guy who bought it from a tow truck guy taking it to the junkyard. He rebuilt the top half of the engine and soon after the bottom half gave out. Then he lost his job. 
I took a good motor, re-hab'd it and paid a dude to install it while my son & I worked on other projects at the time.

At one point between my son & I we had 6 cars being fixed up at the same time....
We were known as S&SPOG back then.




We even had stickers and shirts.

I gave him this black n tan for his 28th birthday and he's stored it until it turned 25 in January. 

He's going to put it back on the road again in April and my 97 will likely get moth balled for a while. That is unless he decides to mothball his 93.




^^ the 93 is at the rear. 
Middle car is mine.


Meanwhile back at the ranch the Microstream is all dry inside, and received a new battery. I really thought it was a gone-r. I suppose lithiums and drool don't play nice together because it was acting all funky until I swapped in a new cell. The lithium was only a couple of weeks installed.

I've been finding all kinds of reasons to use it this evening.


----------



## ven

Nice trio, i nearly bought one similar to the middle years back but stumbled on an 200sx s14a (think its a Silvia your side), ended up with that.......great car! Love RWD motors...........well unless there is snow!


----------



## Tre_Asay

After coming home from my cousin's flag football game I heard music and I saw some light pollution. I walked 2 miles through backcountry to the town fair. By the time I got there it was closed so I did some sneaking around using the light of the moon for navigation. After I got back out to the main parking area everyone had left and all of the lights had been shut down. I used 14 lumens and retraced my steps to find my phone. After I got my phone back I used my H502c to be visible while walking home on a highway. I totaled 3 hours and about 5 miles of walking it was fun and I did not break any laws (besides ignoring one of these signs). I got to feel like I was a superspy crawling around a horse track. I watched the people close up the fair at 10 pm and I was surprised to see none of them used flashlights at all, not even when all of the lights were off and they were driving carts by the light of the half-moon. One person was driving a gator and using the headlights to lock gates, I really wanted to offer a flashlight but the fair was closed and I did not get in through the front entrance.


----------



## Poppy

Yesterday, I used my little stainless CooYoo keychain light to help disassemble a prop back-stage, and then to check to make sure nothing was left behind.

Later, one of the dads was looking for his wife in the audience of the dimly lit college auditorium. From about 140 feet away, I shined my light at him to get is attention, and then illuminated his wife so he could see her. That worked really well.


----------



## ven

Poppy.......................you are a fully fledged flashaholic!!!

I used my p1d and sportac triple a few times checking motors today, then when i got home had a play with my SF's and took a couple of groupy pics




Cant get enough triples n quads




Maybe the p6 for work, the C2 and M2 are for best! :laughing:


----------



## Poppy

Glad to see that you got your centurions. :thumbsup:

Does that C2 have a glow in the dark tabs? At first, (in an earlier picture) I thought that it had a trit on there.


----------



## ven

Its from Barry(precisionworks) and he did the trit work,only a handful in the world done due to being a pita and i am one of the lucky ones







Details here poppy
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...OLD***-Surefire-C2-bored-two-trits-***SOLD***


----------



## Poppy

ven said:


> Poppy.......................you are a fully fledged flashaholic!!!
> 
> I used my p1d and sportac triple a few times checking motors today, then when i got home had a play with my SF's and took a couple of groupy pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant get enough triples n quads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the p6 for work, the C2 and M2 are for best! :laughing:



LOL... yeah, I guess it would take a true flashaholic to know what a "bored C2 with trits, packing a quad" means 

Very nice ven, very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Thanks, just have to hide my wallet from me for a bit now :laughing:

More so as rachel is looking at bathrooms,kitchens and conservatories............at the same time!

My meager spending will go unnoticed ................even more so as its from my account :laughing:

In fact i reckon i could get maxabeam in without her blinking!


----------



## Poppy

Hmmm, if you are re-doing the kitchen, and get a maxabeam, then you won't need additional lighting for it :nana:

Good luck!


----------



## ven

oooo false ceiling and 25 maxabeams................

Candle power for the bathroom!


----------



## FRITZHID

ven said:


> oooo false ceiling and 25 maxabeams................
> 
> Candle power for the bathroom!



Nah, that's only about 30kLms. How's about a few vss-3s?


----------



## ven

FRITZHID said:


> Nah, that's only about 30kLms. How's about a few vss-3s?




Enlighten me please, google wont tell me much


----------



## FRITZHID

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/92396

Makes a maxabeam look like a maglite.


----------



## ven

and here was me being all sensible 

WOW thats is amazing!!! thanks for the link


----------



## FRITZHID

NP, it's one of my favs.


----------



## Poppy

FRITZHID said:


> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/92396
> 
> Makes a maxabeam look like a maglite.


Hmmm, doesn't that image look like one of the images that so many of the zoomies use in their advertising?

As Crocodile Dundee would say... "Now That's a light!"


----------



## FRITZHID

Poppy said:


> Hmmm, doesn't that image look like one of the images that so many of the zoomies use in their advertising?
> 
> As Crocodile Dundee would say... "Now That's a light!"



Actually, I believe this one and one of bvhs' 60" CA lamp were both stolen by some Chinese manf co for advertising photos.


----------



## bykfixer

FRITZHID said:


> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/92396
> 
> Makes a maxabeam look like a maglite.



So....incan is obsolete, aye?

Wife to husband:
"So how was work? Anything special happen?"

Husband:
"Meh, I morse coded the space station on my lunch break."

Wife:
" What did morse code back?"

Husband:
"Turn off that #### light you fool!!"

Wife:
"Again, huh? No sense of humor those cosmonauts."


----------



## ven

Used my new c2 with p60vn quad xpl HI 5000k to navigate upstairs, tuck Callum up in bed and shine about for absolutely no reason at all other than I can


----------



## Poppy

ven said:


> Used my new c2 with p60vn quad xpl HI 5000k to navigate upstairs, tuck Callum up in bed and shine about *for absolutely no reason at all other than I can *


  

That's funny!
And there's NO WHere but on a forum like this, that there would be so many people who can relate, and understand.


----------



## ven

Completely true ! 

I have also used my hds rotary hi cri on the bed side whilst typing on the backlit iPad(that requires no peripheral light), again just because it's the nearest to me of five lights on the side. Oh and that tint is something else


----------



## Poppy

ven said:


> Completely true !
> 
> I have also used my hds rotary hi cri on the bed side whilst typing on the backlit iPad(that requires no peripheral light), again just because it's the nearest to me of five lights on the side. Oh and that tint is something else



Oh... we can be so funny.
I sometimes use my Convoy S2+ triple XPL that James3 made, at my bedside to read the buttons on my TV remote because it has such a beautiful moonlight. What's really funny, is that on high it'll do something like 2700 lumens. Imagine using a 2700 lumen light because of it's moonlight feature?


----------



## mellowhead

Poppy said:


> Oh... we can be so funny.
> I sometimes use my Convoy S2+ triple XPL that James3 made, at my bedside to read the buttons on my TV remote because it has such a beautiful moonlight. What's really funny, is that on high it'll do something like 2700 lumens. Imagine using a 2700 lumen light because of it's moonlight feature?


Isn't technology wonderful? The future truly is now.


----------



## ven

The s2+ triples are a great happy medium for EDC, out walking, general uses as the modes on the LD2 are pretty well spaced out. 2 and 3 is ample for most tasks.

The 18650 form is pocket-able without being too intrusive and a fav of mine.

The HUGE hot spot/flood is very useful and 5000k a happy medium for tint, pretty accurate rendition without changing whites.


----------



## Poppy

ven said:


> The s2+ triples are a great happy medium for EDC, out walking, general uses as the modes on the LD2 are pretty well spaced out. 2 and 3 is ample for most tasks.
> 
> The 18650 form is pocket-able without being too intrusive and a fav of mine.
> 
> The HUGE hot spot/flood is very useful and 5000k a happy medium for tint, pretty accurate rendition without changing whites.


Last night my grandson used my S2+ triple to light the inside of the production trailer so that we could unload it in the dark.
Later I used it to light up the area behind the trailer so the driver could back it into a parking spot.

Great light!


----------



## bykfixer

Well it's kinda like this...

I've been on the yellow beam road lately. Tonight was no exception. 
For general shadow lighting, finding a lost shoe or lighting cavities of an engine bay etc an LED typically gets the nod in day to day life.

But after dark when taking my cholesterol lowering, sugar regulating strolls I've been carrying a couple of incans lately. 

It began with a Pelican M6 in January, then for the first time in decades a Mag 4C came along. A Malkoff'd 3D went a couple of times as backup and for the WOW factor. Now the original 3 cell krypton from that one was placed in the 4C for a slightly overdriven incan sweetness. 

It brings back memories of days gone by and makes me feel 20 years younger and a lot more limber from that little added adrenaline that results from being in a light hearted mood. 

Things went like that for a few weeks and all was normal until here at CPF I learned of new Mag models. C sized mini mags suddenly had all my attention. Both LED and incan versions have been acquired. 

That lead to a bit of experimenting with a slightly over driven 4 cell bulb in a 2 cell incan light. About 6.4 volts sent to a 4.8 volt bulb. Nothing dangerous but much brighter than the factory 30 lumen output with a decent runtime and (so far) good bulb lifespan.

The 2 cell light has gone with me several times and thus far the 4 cell bulb has outlasted the charge of the 2600 mAh cells. 

Then a 3 cell version was outfitted with a pair of 1 amp 3.6 volt 18650's using a Streamlight TL3 bulb. It's on par with the brightness of the 2 cell light. Only having 1 of those bulbs I've kept it tucked away until a stockpile of spares arrived. 

Tonight the 3 cell went for it's maiden voyage. Lots of short runs have taken place but nothing 30 minutes and counting. Well, nothing went poof, nothing melted and nothing smelled like it was burning. 

A once 63 lumen ML25IT was compared side by side with the Pelican that is rated at 100 or so lumens. I do not know what the output is using a pair of 18650's and a TL3 bulb is. But with the same size spot as the M6 it out threw the M6 in a complete mismatch. 

In it's original configuration it was like the Mulky brothers vs the Road Warriors compared to the M6, M6 being the Road Warriors. 
(Hopefully somebody reading this knows who the Mulky brothers were)
Test run was deemed succesful.

I always carry an LED (or 3) for backup and tonight a PK FL2 got the nod to be the outfront backup. It has mostly sat looking all lethal like near a Sponge Bob action figure.

After about 40 minutes I decided to give the incan light bulb a break. The PK was like turning on a floodlight. WOAH! No thanks....
So it quickly got momentaried to a very useable low and the journey was completed being lit by the kinder/gentler side of that FL2. Plenty of output for a 25 to 50' circumfrance in my street lamp lit neighborhood.

As much as I dig on baby cop lights, those C sized lights are really really growing on me. And MagLite doing the shrunken versions of C cell lights using mini mag interface is making me begin to prefer even more that sized flashlight while regulating my sugar levels and lowering my cholesterol.

But now that weather is warming, soon a jacket will be out. Backups will likely be smaller pants pocket sized ones like the Elzetta Alpha or the Malkoff'd FiveMega 18350 light. I just ponder where the baby cop light will fit in this summer.

Edit:
Forgot to mention that the incan lamp was lighting all those allergans raining from trees causing me to have an urge to put on a mask, where the LED beam was not. I suppose part of the reason I was digging the last leg of my stroll being lit by LED was that I was not see-ing that I was being carpet bombed by pollen anymore.


----------



## bykfixer

First was to find last years flip-flops under the bed as shorts weather has returned. Microstream tap'd as usual.

Then trying to beat a thunderstorm the 4C (w/3 cell krypton) was grabbed along with my TL2 LED, a PK FL2 and the trusty Pelican M6 went along for the evening cholesterol lowering jaunt. 

Tested all for throw and the 160 lumen TL2 won, with the 4C second, the M6 3rd and the 650 lumen PK in 4th. 
Now every insect in 150' were blinded by the PK so that counts for something. 

Actually I think it throws better than the M6 and TL2 but everything is so dang lit up nearby I cannot make out how far it throws in tonights scenario of being in the woods looking 100 yards upstream of a 10' wide stream.

It was like looking up a tree lined tunnel. 
The narrow spot and not so bright spill of the TL2 was perfect.
The Mag-flector sends all 70+/- lumens of golden beam just as well. I could see about the same distance, but the lack of white made it seem dimmer.
The M6 has more spill so side lighting was distracting somewhat and uses some of the lumens.
The PK just flat out turned on the flood light, so people in the next zip code may have been squinting, but I'll never know because so was I in that sorta wood lined tunnel.

Oh, and the storm fizzled out.


----------



## CLHC

NEBO BIG Larry to light up the work surface area under the shelf by sticking it on to the metal bracing/bracket (magnetic base) to see how it does. Perfectly fine it did on its first day out of the box if may say so.


----------



## Kudzu

My fiancée was just doing her nails. She turns and says to me, "Don't laugh, but I could really use a headlamp right now."

I set her up with a Zebra H52fw. A few minutes later she says, "You can write about this on your forum, if you want."

She's a keeper.


----------



## mellowhead

Kudzu said:


> My fiancée was just doing her nails. She turns and says to me, "Don't laugh, but I could really use a headlamp right now."
> 
> I set her up with a Zebra H52fw. A few minutes later she says, "You can write about this on your forum, if you want."
> 
> She's a keeper.


#Winning


----------



## ven




----------



## Poppy

Kudzu said:


> My fiancée was just doing her nails. She turns and says to me, "Don't laugh, but I could really use a headlamp right now."
> 
> I set her up with a Zebra H52fw. A few minutes later she says, "You can write about this on your forum, if you want."
> 
> She's a keeper.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Its national surefire week this week..............








in my house! So tonight's pick is the 6p , hosting a triple nichia drop in, for a nice pleasing tint on the eyes. Used so far for the odd bit of navigating and setting up the Easter bunny visit! Yep, what ever it is.......its been and left bunny foot prints! Left quite a few eggs and cut out love hearts all around the porch. 
The colours look very nice...........nicer maybe than the chocolate inside...............ok that's taking it too far :laughing: 

Lets hope the Easter chocolate monster does not come(he comes if they are naughty) and will eat the chocolate, some call it the daddy!


----------



## Inebriated

Held the Sidekick in my mouth while I sharpened a couple of knives, held an M600 Scout in my mouth while it was off a rifle and I swapped AK triggers, and held an E01 in my mouth while flipping some burgers.

I need a good headlamp.


----------



## ven

I was thinking you need a head lamp! :laughing:


Just used then passed to Rach the 6p with nichia triple to hold whilst getting a splinter. Just put together a bench for the garden and Rach thought it was a good idea to run her hand down it................. something i wood not do! The excellent tweezers from my ecig coil kit and nice neutral light made ease of the job in hand! 

Kind of like that game of operation........remember that? except a scream instead of a buzzer :laughing:


----------



## iacchus

Catching moths to feed a tarantula spiderling. 

Tougher than it sounds, let me assure you.


----------



## BarryG

ven said:


> I was thinking you need a head lamp! :laughing:
> 
> 
> Just used then passed to Rach the 6p with nichia triple to hold whilst getting a splinter. Just put together a bench for the garden and Rach thought it was a good idea to run her hand down it................. something i wood not do! The excellent tweezers from my ecig coil kit and nice neutral light made ease of the job in hand!
> 
> Kind of like that game of operation........remember that? except a scream instead of a buzzer :laughing:



Discovered this poem in Comp class....

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...hw47EFC1lQy0pB1gw&sig2=efD60RXC5oxij_oecq1Cug


----------



## ven

deep!


----------



## kj2

Used my Lumintop Tool AAA to check my cat ears. Have to keep them clean


----------



## BarryG

ven said:


> deep!



I thought that you would like it in that situation

Back on topic, used my Sapphire to dig an eyelash out of my eye.






Barry


----------



## TinderBox (UK)

Checking the cat litter tray for poop to scoop as it was late, so nothing exiting :sick2:


----------



## ven

TinderBox (UK) said:


> Checking the cat litter tray for poop to scoop as it was late, so nothing exiting :sick2:



I hope you used a nichia HI CRI to make those browns POP out:nana:


----------



## CLHC

Using the N.BL to see what's what with my Washer.





That's all.


----------



## Poppy

the ol addage two is one, one is none, came true for me today.

I carry a CooYoo Quantum as my keychain edc. For the last couple of days I have been trying out a S2+ shorty in the watch pocket of my jeans, to see if that will be a comfortable way to edc a larger light. LOL... larger than the cooyoo 

So this morning I picked the jeans up from the floor, next to my bed, and the C2 rolled out and under the bed. I used my little Quantum to find the S2 under the bed. :thumbsup:


----------



## kj2

Used my SF 6P with Malkoff M361 LMH drop-in, to check if the shed was locked. That low mode was well enough


----------



## ven

CLHC said:


> Using the N.BL to see what's what with my Washer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all.




Thats a  pic!


----------



## blah9

We left my mother-in-law's house late at night and my wife was using her Nitecore Tube to navigate the dark walk to the car. I helped her out by taking out my Fenix TK09 and really lighting the way to make things a bit easier for her.


----------



## Poppy

I used my Convoy S2+ shorty, as an excuse to take a picture of NYC's Times Square (where they drop the ball on New Year's Eve.)


----------



## ven

Pic , love it!


----------



## Inebriated

I've found myself mildly drunk on my deck, conducting a 100 yard comparison between the M600U, X300U-B, G2X, EB1, Sidekick (it tries), and 6P. But none of them compare to the stars out here.


----------



## Poppy

Cute.


----------



## Inebriated

What's a man got if he can't have a few drinks and indulge his hippy side? lol


----------



## Illum

5AM power outage, as I sat there on the porcelain chair I realized how awesome 5mm LEDs are, because it is absolutely silly to sit there with 1300 lumens of light bouncing on the ceiling doing nothing except easing anxiety about the dark. And come later on to figure out a way to charge up those batteries. From reporting the call till actually resolving the order ticket it was about 3 hours. It was our fault, not theirs, a squirrel took it up on its own to harass the primary node of the transformer while standing on the pole. Blew out the fuse and somehow catapulted the squirrel about 10-15 ft from the pole. I never found the squirrel, but that's how far its tail went.


----------



## Poppy

Illum said:


> 5AM power outage, as I sat there on the porcelain chair I realized how awesome 5mm LEDs are, because it is absolutely silly to sit there with 1300 lumens of light bouncing on the ceiling doing nothing except easing anxiety about the dark. And come later on to figure out a way to charge up those batteries. From reporting the call till actually resolving the order ticket it was about 3 hours. It was our fault, not theirs, a squirrel took it up on its own to harass the primary node of the transformer while standing on the pole. Blew out the fuse and somehow catapulted the squirrel about 10-15 ft from the pole. I never found the squirrel, but that's how far its tail went.


I have a number of power-failure auto on lights in my house. It's true, that once your eyes are dark adapted, they throw out an amazing amount of light.

I'm thinking that if you let your dogs off the leash, that they would have found more than the tail.


----------



## iacchus

Walked the wolf, scared the crap out of a couple of armadillos, helped some poor girl figure out why her car wouldn't start (dead dead battery, likely a dead alternator). 

Just your normal Wednesday.


----------



## eddielo

You know those little micro mini SD cards that are in cell phones and other devices? Well, I have a Go Pro that uses one. I took the 32 gig card out to check its contents. The card was formatted, so nothing there. I go back to re install it and as you all know it's kinda spring loaded. You have to be very careful putting it in. Well, I wasn't that careful and the dang card came out at warp speed landing who know where. I spent a half hour looking for that stupid card with no success. I used one of my lights to check every possible place it could have flown to. Nothing. There went a perfectly good new card I had just bought.


----------



## ven

This morning the hi cri rotary came in very useful. Got up, went down stairs and ready to leave to have misplaced my phone. Looked everywhere and disappeared ......Rotary out on a pre set 20lm and scanned about , back up stairs for the 3rd time and no luck. Scanned from the stairs down bellow and there it popped out on a black mat(black case). Completely no memory of placing it there! 
So happy days , no way was I leaving without it!!! I could not have typed this for a start!


----------



## tops2

Went to a tech conference with my Olight S1 clipped bezel up in my pants

During the lunch session, a gentleman came up and let me know my flashlight was on. Boy was I embarrassed, especially cause I don't know how long I was on and I was probably "flashing" people behind me and I didn't notice. The lunch session room was also pretty dim. No sure when I accidentally turned it on...


----------



## bodhran

Just got back from a little camping trip with the wife and grand daughter. Had a great time and took along a Zebralight SC600w MKIII, HCRI Quark Mini CR123, and a Fenix TK32. I think I had all my bases covered...*s*


----------



## mellowhead

bodhran said:


> Just got back from a little camping trip with the wife and grand daughter. Had a great time and took along a Zebralight SC600w MKIII, HCRI Quark Mini CR123, and a Fenix TK32. I think I had all my bases covered...*s*


I dunno, sounds like you could have used some headlamps too.


----------



## bodhran

I have a number of flashlights but have never bought a headlamp. They just strike me as being awkward or uncomfortable.


----------



## mellowhead

I thought so too, before I owned one. Then I took one camping and night hiking, and now I'm hooked.


----------



## bykfixer

Headlamps are like a wrist watch.

If you've never used 'em they seem awkward at first. And in some cases do not work out until finding the one that 'fits your style'... then you wonder how you made it without one.


----------



## blah9

Yeah, if I'm going to actually accomplish something other than playing with my lights the headlamp gets used haha. For hiking I also like to have a handheld light for spotting things, but generally the headlamp is my go-to light for anything within 20 feet of me or so.

With the longer daylight hours I've still been using the Fenix BC30 to ride my bike to school and home again, but I'm wondering if it's overkill. Oh well. I guess it's safer than not having it on even if it's light outside.


----------



## ven

blah9 said:


> Yeah, if I'm going to actually accomplish something other than playing with my lights the headlamp gets used haha. For hiking I also like to have a handheld light for spotting things, but generally the headlamp is my go-to light for anything within 20 feet of me or so.
> 
> With the longer daylight hours I've still been using the Fenix BC30 to ride my bike to school and home again, but I'm wondering if it's overkill. Oh well. I guess it's safer than not having it on even if it's light outside.



No such thing as overkill


----------



## Skaaphaas

For the last six nights we were camping in the Kruger National Park, and my Olight S1 saw very extensive use.

It was used for EVERYTHING. My wife forgot her LED Lenser at home, and our camping friends left their main light at home too. So the 5 lights I packed had to do, and I got to pick my favourite, the S1. My wife got the Elzetta Alpha.

My S1 was used for stuff like checking the tents at night, preparing food, lighting the eating area, cleaning up in the dark after our two toddlers have gone to bed, walking to the shower block and on two nights having the illuminate the shower cubicle as the lights weren't working. 

I love this light. 

I took along my old incan mini mag AA, for nostalgic walks to the shower blocks and back at night. That worked for one night, after which my wife left it standing on its head while switched on, depleting the fresh batteries I put in, and I couldn't be bothered to buy new ones at the Park's ridiculous prices. 

My LiteExpress Spotlight (pencilbeam thrower of note) was great in spotting animals at night (across the fence), and wowed quite a couple of people. We spotted Spring Hare at around 300m, for which we had to use the binoculars, but the light was bright enough to distinguish detail on it. I was mightly impressed, and the last evening's sighting of the Scops Owl (my favourite owl),
with the help of my lights, was the cherry on the cake.


----------



## ven

iacchus said:


> Catching moths to feed a tarantula spiderling.
> 
> Tougher than it sounds, let me assure you.




Pics please, really interested,my little one would be made up to see them:thumbsup:

He has a dragon and royal python, loves creepy crawlies too!! He has a pet spider called blue(his jungle spider...............well without the jungle!) He has fed it bees and wasps!!!! Its a monster house spider and so fast, out grabs and back in , in a blink of an eye..............no exaggeration

His pets




Who would have thought Spike was a fan of CPF...............








Ty's food is a little easier to catch.....................frozen rats yum yum!!

And to keep on topic(kind of), i used my gizmo to take this pic from mr mcnair




and the c2 was used for this pic,and Spike loves bright lights, especially his daylight bulb!


----------



## Poppy

skaaphaas, Nice story. Now you can answer the question... why do you carry more than one light on you?

ven,
Great pics, once again!


----------



## iacchus

ven said:


> Pics please, really interested,my little one would be made up to see them:thumbsup:
> 
> He has a dragon and royal python, loves creepy crawlies too!! He has a pet spider called blue(his jungle spider...............well without the jungle!) He has fed it bees and wasps!!!! Its a monster house spider and so fast, out grabs and back in , in a blink of an eye..............no exaggeration
> ....









What a coincidence... Her spider is also called Blue. 
Full name: Bluebell Alowishus Von Doom. 

Its tiny right now. 

Love the pets you have! I recently promised Ziva a fat-tail gecko, so that will join the stable soon. And, of course, the wolf... 






He's a good boy. 

Ziva wants a snake, but she's a little young to take care of it yet. Maybe in the next couple years. Also, the pup hates snakes, and would be so angry with me. He's very emotional.


----------



## ven

Awesome!! Callum(who is still up) is well impressed as keeps pecking my head for a spider...............wow

That is a beautiful looking pooch, you need to make capolini that pic as he will be made up! his thread is here (if not already as not checked it for a bit)
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?377557-WHAT-BREED-AND-HOW-MANY-DOGS-POOCHES!!

Thanks again for taking the time, appreciate it.............well kind of as now i will get more pecked :laughing: Told him not till he is older as if they bite its like a bee sting(he has been stung and lets say there was tears). Also you have to be aware of their body language as you cant just grab them and stroke them!!! 

:twothumbs

Edit- snake wise, royal pythons are great and nice temperament, only down side is feeding as they can be fussy eaters. They do make a good pet in the sense of getting them out and letting them climb over you..............i am not a snake person(as in dont do much for me) until we got Ty. Crazy bit is its for Callum as he wanted a grass snake and his Granddad got him it. Now he tends to come out at night and i still think its a bit silly but hey...............he loves him, in fact we all do. So my narrow mind regarding snakes has changed(as does a lot of things generally when had experience with)

Cant even go pet shop without him asking to hold the babies..........grass snake baby...........very fast!




Baby royal




Little vid of the dragon


----------



## ven

Back on topic used my M2 with the xhp70 de-dome to navigate upstairs to say "ENOUGH!!! RIGHT KIDLINGS, BED NOW AND SLEEP!!!!!!!" Then used to navigate back down to the front room


----------



## Treeguy

And to all those people with snakes and spiders and lizards... I have a cat. 

Used my light last night at 3am to see if a raccoon was on the deck knocking things around.

And there was no raccoon.


----------



## ven

:laughing: :bow: Treeguy


----------



## Tachead

I used to have an Ocellated Uromastyx Ven. His name was Rusty. I miss him sometimes. Thanks for the pics and video of your Bearded Dragon, I almost got one of them too. They are nice lizards. Now I just have a new pup(American Chocolate Labrador). She is the best


----------



## Tachead

I used my MH20-NW to light up the back yard and check for skunks so the above pup could pee last night


----------



## ven

Very cute tac, thanks for sharing:thumbsup: a perfect excuse to take your lights out on night walks


----------



## CLHC

Usage this morning:


----------



## ven

Some of the lights, little tray of goodies
For a little testing and 212 pics, i had



k70vn
k60vn
M2 with VOB xhp70- de-dome
Armytek predator pro v2.5 warm
Mcgizmo xp-l HI 4000k

Forgot mt tn32UTvn:shakehead

So off out again asap!


----------



## iacchus

Tachead said:


>


Gorgeous pup! 

Looks like buster. 

Not my dog. 






Buster is a madman. 

This is my dog, Loki:






He is perfectly normal.


----------



## bykfixer

Here's an oldy but goody Brinkmann Legend LX I got from member Triburst1. 
A 6P sized bi-pin number that's polished like stainless, has a rubber-ized wrapping like a Scorpion, a ceramic core bulb assembly. 








A wee bit shorter than the lights it was up against at the time. 




Fairly water-tight 




Completely end user servicable.



Bulb assembly is held in by a simple clip.

So if I take a notion this baby can be hot-wired or Malkoff'd or a few other ways of modification. 

Oh, it is focusable too. And the beam in spot or spill is to coin a phrase... "the bees knees"...

Thanks Triburst.


----------



## FRITZHID

bykfixer said:


> Here's an oldy but goody Brinkmann Legend LX I got from member Triburst1.
> A 6P sized bi-pin number that's polished like stainless, has a rubber-ized wrapping like a Scorpion, a ceramic core bulb assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wee bit shorter than the lights it was up against at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fairly water-tight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely end user servicable.
> 
> 
> 
> Bulb assembly is held in by a simple clip.
> 
> So if I take a notion this baby can be hot-wired or Malkoff'd or a few other ways of modification.
> 
> Oh, it is focusable too. And the beam in spot or spill is to coin a phrase... "the bees knees"...
> 
> Thanks Triburst.



Looks like your brinkmann has seen much better days than mine! Lol


----------



## bykfixer

FRITZHID said:


> Looks like your brinkmann has seen much better days than mine! Lol



I think Triburst bought it second hand, but seems to have taken very good care of it.

I thought this was the 'photos of your lights' thread.
Oops. 

I suppose when I'm done using the mag wheel polish on it later this evening that'll qualify as a "what I did with my light" post....


----------



## chillinn

I have been using a different coffee cup, cheap insulated plastic thing. The lid is missing, but it actually works a little too well as it is. Too much in my hands, used SC5w in cigar mode as a sixth finger to flick off the light switch mysteriously left on. Setting my coffee aside to cool this morning, I turned my attention to swapping the cell in the backup. I have a few Nichia 219b's and they all have slightly different tints. This one has the warmest, which I prefer. Whether from the surprise of a stiff spring or my bumbling the head with stiff morning fingers or both, fate decided it was an excellent opportunity to explore the cooling effects on scalding hot coffee with the exposed head of my Nichia Copper Worm. Diving from a height of no less than 3 feet, plop. It swam in hot coffee for a few seconds before I could fish it out. I rinsed it in tap water, and I set it aside to dry. Tonight, I am again enjoying its warm glow, with daringly unlidded coffee cooling precipitously nearby.


----------



## bykfixer

Here's what I did with mine today...





Spit n polished a Brinkmann using Mothers alluminum wheel polish.

You should see what this does with a reflector...
Here's a pair of Rayovac Indestructable reflectors...




Brighter hotspot and broader spill.


----------



## ven

Cool pics guys

Well found out last night that




Does not work in




Due to always starting in high, its a pita to change modes and lock on a lower one, so its moved to




As it is a clicky!!! and now the CQvn is in the c2 and this starts in low...............now it really helps night adapted eyes :laughing: too much :duck:every time on the twisty!


----------



## Poppy

ven, I'm glad that you had a nice host for that drop-in :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Cheers poppy,

i used these lights tonight for some beam pics out front

From left to right-
HDS 200lm hi cri/gizmo 4000k xp-l 3a/Pro warm/C2 malkoff N 4000k/6p triple nichia 219b/L2T EDCplus neutral


----------



## AVService

Well the last few days have been insulate the new trailer days so I have been Headlamp Man the whole time!

Switching between the Black Diamond Storm and Fenix HL50 mostly.

The Fenix with that NW emitter is the poop!


----------



## DellSuperman

Grabbed my nearest light from my desk, a Ti EDC with triple XPL to shine into my nose because some long nostril hair was tickling me sooooo much. 

Way overkill but it was the nearest.


----------



## ven

DellSuperman said:


> Grabbed my nearest light from my desk, a Ti EDC with triple XPL to shine into my nose because some long nostril hair was tickling me sooooo much.
> 
> Way overkill but it was the nearest.




Burnt it away?

Sorry for asking, just being a bit nosey


----------



## Newlumen

Motor oil change. I used tn36utvn in medium mode.


----------



## tex.proud

I use my lights all the time. This is about my Father.

So I'm visiting my parents in Dallas for the weekend, and I hand my dad a Thrunite Ti3. He says, "What's This?". You're new light Dad. I had arrived late in the evening leaving it uneventful.

During the next day my father had apparently found several uses for it that I wasn't around to see and be aware of. During dinner though, at a dimly lit restaurant (for ambiance I suppose) he pulls it out to read the menu. He's having surgery soon to replace his lenses and get rid of cataracts, so yeah I can see him needing it. He pauses from reading the menu to look up at me and say "This low setting is perfect for this.". I simply nod. Not 10 seconds later my mother pulls her drug store glasses out of her pocket to read her menu, and a lens pops out! Without missing a beat, my dad twists his light to high and starts looking under the table. "There it is! Next to your left foot son.". I, of course being the youngster at the table (42) crawl under the table to get it. Dad fixes her glasses and resumes perusing the menu. Pauses again to look at me across the table, and say "It's amazing how many uses I have found for this thing in just one day!". I simply nod and reply "Your welcome!".

I gave him the Ti3 pictured below, along with an Eneloop Pro AAA and the Eneloop charger I had received with a 4pack of AA's so he can maintain the light. The brass Olight stays in my pocket!


----------



## DellSuperman

ven said:


> Burnt it away?
> 
> Sorry for asking, just being a bit nosey


Nope, not planning to change my face anytime soon so a low mode was more than sufficient to cut out all the long ones.. =p


----------



## Hoodzy

Used my TC10 V2, When i was camping at a festival, it had been raining earlier so it was muddy, and when it got dark some people had flashlights on walking around the festival so they didin't stand in mud ect.. , I had my TC10 in my pocket and seeing people with flashlights made me want to use mine so i used it on low most of the time , i also had my predator pro v3 in my tent so i got that out later and shined it around the area witch was on farmland


----------



## ven

Used these for a few more random beam pics out front in the early hours( i was bored)
Pocket rocket(gift from Daniel)/M2 with xhp70 de-dome/C2 with P60vn xp-l HI 5000k/PD35vn quad with xp-l's/ec32vn xp-g2 de-dome neutral



Pocket rocket



ec32vn


----------



## Hoodzy

ven said:


> Used these for a few more random beam pics out front in the early hours( i was bored)
> Pocket rocket(gift from Daniel)/M2 with xhp70 de-dome/C2 with P60vn xp-l HI 5000k/PD35vn quad with xp-l's/ec32vn xp-g2 de-dome neutral
> 
> Pocket rocket
> 
> ec32vn


wow that ec32 is bright!


----------



## ven

Hoodzy said:


> wow that ec32 is bright!




Its a nice throwy beam, like it a lot, not sure of the kcd tbh, but maybe 30-40kcd ish at a guess................only the same size as the pd35 light so limited to an extent due to reflector size.

Few various pics here, random and not the best!! but can get rough ideas, on 2nd page are the quads and others
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Vens-various-Vinh-light-pics-amp-random-ones


----------



## KeepingItLight

Hoodzy said:


> camping at a festival...



Bright yellow mixed with gorgeous pastel hues of blue, purple, and orange!

Very nice.


----------



## Hoodzy

Thank you, Took it with my lg g4 


KeepingItLight said:


> Bright yellow mixed with gorgeous pastel hues of blue, purple, and orange!
> 
> Very nice.


----------



## ven

Yes very cool pic!!


----------



## Hoodzy

Yeah i was gonna get my ec32 modded, but i sold it.. ahah


----------



## Poppy

Hoodzy said:


> Used my TC10 V2, When i was camping at a festival, it had been raining earlier so it was muddy, and when it got dark some people had flashlights on walking around the festival so they didin't stand in mud ect.. , I had my TC10 in my pocket and seeing people with flashlights made me want to use mine so i used it on low most of the time , i also had my predator pro v3 in my tent so i got that out later and shined it around the area witch was on farmland


That's a dramatic sunset Hoodzy.
Nice job capturing it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Poppy

ven said:


> Used these for a few more random beam pics out front in the early hours( i was bored)
> Pocket rocket(gift from Daniel)/M2 with xhp70 de-dome/C2 with P60vn xp-l HI 5000k/PD35vn quad with xp-l's/ec32vn xp-g2 de-dome neutral
> 
> 
> 
> Pocket rocket
> 
> 
> 
> ec32vn


Nice pics ven,
but man.... you need to get more sleep!


----------



## Hoodzy

Thanks! Poppy 


Poppy said:


> That's a dramatic sunset Hoodzy.
> Nice job capturing it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tachead

iacchus said:


> Gorgeous pup!
> 
> Looks like buster.
> 
> Not my dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buster is a madman.
> 
> This is my dog, Loki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is perfectly normal.



Thanks:thumbsup:

Buster is a nice pup too.

So is Loki. I like the tutu


----------



## ven

Poppy said:


> Nice pics ven,
> but man.... you need to get more sleep!



cheers yes :laughing: 3am when I called it a night....or morning . Could have gone sleep a lot earlier as shattered, but got past it, then Rach went bed.......so I snook up and grabbed a few different lights to entertain myself .

Sleep time now as up at 5.....:-( another tiring day of DIY and limited light use.....oh well, next dry night and some time , the tn32UTvn next pics , for a comparison with the k70vn!


----------



## Poppy

Yeah... get some sleep... you have to go to your real job tomorrow, no?


----------



## darkshot

It wasn't today but not long ago:





This bad boy was downed by the aid of an Armytek Predator XP-E Green barrel mounted light. He didn't drop on spot, ran into some nasty thicket with visibility no more than 10-12 feet. I know, most of you are not hunters but for us it ain't no "excitement" like search for a critter in darkness which can bite back. I was lucky he was dead in about 50 yards in the bush. My Nitecore HC50 headlamp performed flawlessly in finding and field dressing him.


----------



## Str8stroke

Oh very nice! .308? Good shot if that blood is coming from your first. If that was your first, you should have hit the lungs and stopped him quickly? I love hog hunting. It has to be one of the most fun "predator" hunts out there. Not to mention BACON! Only issue with your shot placement is it can really smash up the ribs on the back side. Making for less on the pit! 
My last hog hunt was using a rail mounted Surefire E2D. The TIR works like a champ. Especially since we only had 40 to 50 yard max shots due to the lay of the land. I used a .50 Beowulf. It shoots flat like a laser. Not to mention the 385 grains of knock down power. One good shot, hog drops on the spot.


----------



## darkshot

It is a 270 Win. shooting Federal,s Power Shock (blue box) 130 grain projectile. The shot was well placed, double lung pass through leaving a dime size exit wound. It seems I have to switch to a heavier round nose bullet resulting in more internal damage.


----------



## Jannojj

Where my flashlight , it's dark out there ![emoji31]


----------



## bykfixer

Used my Alpha on low a few times during the night to check on my wife's ail-ing chameleon. 

Night before I had used my MD2 on low the but George protested all those lumens at 3am. 

Regretfully George succumbed to her illness at 10:04 this morning.




You've heard the phrase "you're beatuiful when you're mad", right?
George took that to another level. 
This was her yesterday protesting her calcium drops. 

She was egg-bound.


----------



## Poppy

Ah, if you feel badly about it, I'll send my regrets.
Sorry for your loss, and that of your wife's.
Poppy


----------



## ven

dont feel like posting now............thats sad, i had to read it twice to take in and with poppy's message it hit home. Very sorry to hear


----------



## bykfixer

Poppy said:


> Ah, if you feel badly about it, I'll send my regrets.
> Sorry for your loss, and that of your wife's.
> Poppy



Thanks.
I don't generally dig on reptiles. But my wife had put a lot of time and resources into this one.
I was just doing my part to help one of God's creatures. 

And after a few days of TLC she'd started to come back around. So I was excited to be a part of that.
Heck she got up this morning acting like nothing was wrong and...poof, she fell over dead. WOW!

My wife is ok now. I'll bury George in the "pet cemetary" at my pops (along with hamsters, gold fish etc from my youth) and probably buy another baby lizard tomorrow.

When I met my wife I said "no dogs in the house,(we have 3 now) and aint no ******* way I'll have some reptile.

I'm just glad my wife don't dig on cats. lol.

Thanks Ven!!!


----------



## ven

Right!

Took a few lights , random and what i could get to, with everything blocked in!!

1st few

Callums TOOLvn/Thrunite T10s on 14500/Thrunite tn36vn





2nd lot
Quantum/TUBEvn/s2+triple gift/CQvn xp-g2 5000k/EDC+ neutral





Once i get some room i will get a few more out


----------



## iacchus

bykfixer said:


> Thanks.
> I don't generally dig on reptiles. But my wife had put a lot of time and resources into this one.
> I was just doing my part to help one of God's creatures.
> 
> And after a few days of TLC she'd started to come back around. So I was excited to be a part of that.
> Heck she got up this morning acting like nothing was wrong and...poof, she fell over dead. WOW!
> 
> My wife is ok now. I'll bury George in the "pet cemetary" at my pops (along with hamsters, gold fish etc from my youth) and probably buy another baby lizard tomorrow.
> 
> When I met my wife I said "no dogs in the house,(we have 3 now) and aint no ******* way I'll have some reptile.
> 
> I'm just glad my wife don't dig on cats. lol.
> 
> Thanks Ven!!!


Condolences, my man. Always tough to lose a creature you share your abide with.


----------



## Poppy

My little CooYoo Quantum, came to the rescue of a damsel in distress today.

As I left a local supermarket with coffee, Q-tips, and cheese, I saw a damsel with her car's hood up. She was poking around a little under the hood, looking up and around, and then more poking. It had just started raining lightly, and I had to go over to investigate. I do have jumper cables in my car, and some diagnostic tools. 

She heard a noise when she started her car and decided to check her oil. It was only 1/2 quart low, so it was ok. BUT due to the genius design engineers, they used a short dipstick tube that was hidden under the exhaust manifold such that I needed the help of my little CooYoo to SEE WHERE to put the dip stick. 

CooYoo to the rescue!


----------



## bykfixer

iacchus said:


> Condolences, my man. Always tough to lose a creature you share your abide with.



Thanks.

I gave George the 6' under treatment (actually about 2') said a few words about green pastures, placed a brick over the spot and the wife says "let's go see if the pet store has anymore."

About an hour later a baby one we named Marvin the Martian came home with us.



He hatched around Ground Hog day. 



Poppy said:


> My little CooYoo Quantum, came to the rescue of a damsel in distress today.
> 
> As I left a local supermarket with coffee, Q-tips, and cheese, I saw a damsel with her car's hood up. She was poking around a little under the hood, looking up and around, and then more poking. It had just started raining lightly, and I had to go over to investigate. I do have jumper cables in my car, and some diagnostic tools.
> 
> She heard a noise when she started her car and decided to check her oil. It was only 1/2 quart low, so it was ok. BUT due to the genius design engineers, they used a short dipstick tube that was hidden under the exhaust manifold such that I needed the help of my little CooYoo to SEE WHERE to put the dip stick.
> 
> CooYoo to the rescue!



Good on you.

Chivelry aint dead yet.


----------



## iacchus

bykfixer said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I gave George the 6' under treatment (actually about 2') said a few words about green pastures, placed a brick over the spot and the wife says "let's go see if the pet store has anymore."
> 
> About an hour later a baby one we named Marvin the Martian came home with us.



Long live Marvin!


----------



## CLHC

Trying to see what's what with the Cummins:






That is all.


----------



## Poppy

ven said:


> Right!
> 
> Took a few lights , random and what i could get to, with everything blocked in!!
> 
> 1st few
> 
> Callums TOOLvn/Thrunite T10s on 14500/Thrunite tn36vn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd lot
> Quantum/TUBEvn/s2+triple gift/CQvn xp-g2 5000k/EDC+ neutral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once i get some room i will get a few more out



That's a nice collection of shiny bits there ven! 
Very nice!


----------



## ven

Cheers poppy, have to be careful not to drop the Cooyoo down the dip stick tube ! :laughing: , nice work!

Marvin is a cute little dude!


----------



## abizdafuzz

I used my Streamlight Stinger DS/HL on a home inspection. :candle:


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Nice.
Welcome to the site.


----------



## ven

Used these



and




For a few beam pics, one of the D25cvn with the xp-e de-dome




As always, used my P1D and sportac triple in work, seem to be averaging 1 drop a day from 3-4ft!.............not bad i guess:shakehead...........could be 5ft :laughing: Will say it again, that host is one tough cookie........drop in too!


----------



## Hoodzy

What is this its soo bright farout! ahh


----------



## Hoodzy

Took these with me late lastnight when i took my dog for a walk


----------



## ven

Hoodzy said:


> What is this its soo bright farout! ahh




Its an Eagtac D25Cvn(vn for vinh) ti so titanium version.
It is one of the earlier ones with a de-domed xp-e(very small LED so throws well even though a small 16340 light!)

In my pics of lights above, the 2 little ti lights on the left, it is one of those.

The thread is
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?389756-WTS-D25Cvn-Ti-The-Micro-Searchlight

There are better performers now!!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Elzetta Charlie used to check the dryer in my apartment building's laundry room.(to make sure i didn't leave any clothes behind.)


----------



## kj2

Used my Elzetta Bravo and SF G2X LE to search for a missing dog in the woods.


----------



## Kudzu

kj2 said:


> Used my Elzetta Bravo and SF G2X LE to search for a missing dog in the woods.



That's such a shame. Always one of my biggest fears. Find him or her?


----------



## kj2

Kudzu said:


> That's such a shame. Always one of my biggest fears. Find him or her?



We didn't and haven't heard that she came back, yet.


----------



## ttix67

I used a cheapo flashlight to help me find a mini screw from the hinge of my glasses that fell onto carpeted floor. Boy, that took awhile.


----------



## SG Hall

Today I used a HC30 headlamp to provide light to fix a poor contact in the tailcap of an S10R2. If you want justification for owning more than one flashlight, there it is.


----------



## ven

Tail stood the 6p with a nichia triple in using the triad tail cap P borrowed me(very stable) , to illuminate the room gently whilst chilling on the ipad last night.


----------



## blah9

Think I forgot to mention this. Used the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm to change the inner tube on my bike after I got a flat tire recently. Made the job so much easier.


----------



## bykfixer

SG Hall said:


> Today I used a HC30 headlamp to provide light to fix a poor contact in the tailcap of an S10R2. If you want justification for owning more than one flashlight, there it is.



Pressing non existing like button.

Keeping on topic; haven't needed one lately. But still have one ready when duty calls.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my Defiant 3C to inspect a circuit board for bad solder joints. It was way overkill for the job but it was the closest light at the moment.


----------



## tech25

Used my malkoff MD2 with M61N with diffusion film, to check out a few patients on the overnight.


----------



## idleprocess

AVService said:


> Well the last few days have been insulate the new trailer days so I have been Headlamp Man the whole time!
> 
> Switching between the Black Diamond Storm and Fenix HL50 mostly.
> 
> The Fenix with that NW emitter is the poop!



I am reminded of a project at Dallas Makerspace that I've been assiting with - conversion of a school bus to a tiny home. The "flashlight" of choice tends to be the Ryobi 20W work light, however I've also donned the Fenix HL55 more than once while helping.


----------



## richbuff

I mouth-held my Olight S2 Baton to light up the rear of the center console of my friends' Lincoln MKC, in order to see what I was doing, while re-inserting the 110V AC auxiliary power point that had become completely detached from its specified position.


----------



## iacchus

I work at an environmental lab as a technical analyst, sysadmin, supervisor, fixer, etc etc. I got a lot of hats, is what I'm sayin'.
Today, I am running two GCs and a couple of Mass Specs, trying to troubleshoot a coworker's computer, and figuring out what is wrong with a different department's report format.
I'm in the middle of this when somebody comes and asks for a flashlight to look for a leak in an autoclave.

They know me well enough to know I'd have one, and I hardly even look at them as I absentmindedly reach in my pocket and hand them a torch. Was carrying the ZL SC63w (really loving this light, btw). 
I go back to what I am doing. Had almost found the corrupted dll that was giving the coworker fits and had just passed a daily on a particularly finicky FID. Everything was coming up roses.

Maybe a minute later, I hear a yell and a crash of glassware breaking. 
I go to investigate, and find that the coworker with my torch had nearly blinded themselves using my tiny little pocket flashlight that they had assumed was not particularly bright.

I felt sort of bad.

Never did find out if that autoclave was leaking. Guess I'll look at that in the morning.


----------



## CLHC

Wanted to see how the NEBO Twin Pucks would do in illuminating the shower area:







That's all!


----------



## Mr45

Used a Bushnell TRKR 140L that I got as a gift while replacing a dead dead bulb in my shed.


----------



## NeonPenguin

Sitting at dinner at Foxy's on Jost Van Dyke the power went out for a couple of minutes. Had the Olight S10R on its tail to shed a little light. My buddy had his Fenix PD35, while much brighter it could not stand...


----------



## PolarLi

I used a PD35 to scale a wolverine track. Didn't need to turn it on


----------



## wle

DQG Tiny4 18650 - under kitchen sink putting in new garbage disposal. 
The Tiny was a worklight, on setting 2 ( out of 4 ), tailstanding, so I didn't have to go get an extension cord and work light, saving 5 minutes.
No room for a work light anyway.
Plus the Tiny was able to get in small spaces and spotlight problems behind things and around corners.
Of course these projects seem to take forever, this took about 90 minutes, the Tiny took it all in stride.

wle.


----------



## mcnair55

Hospital appointment this morning and they had an outage due to the building work going on D25A did the trick.


----------



## Rolo

I used my Jetbeam RRT-01 to light up the grass in my backyard to find my son's Lego mini figure otherwise he wouldn't let me sleep. It only took me 30 minutes! Always happy to have a reason to use it.


----------



## Mstevens113

Deleted - duplicate post...


----------



## Mstevens113

Olight S1cu with diffuser wand stuck in top of server rack using its magnet. Might as well use multiple features  Made unracking some old servers much easier since i could see what I was doing.


----------



## DellSuperman

Scared the poop out of my workplace security guard with my OR Mini Turbo head that i recently acquired from Peter. 
I was on night shift & just returned from my break. I waited for the security guard in my car to raise the barrier & after a few horns, he was totally oblivious of my presence & horning.
Out came the Mini turbo head: 1 short burst into the guard house & i swear that fellow jumped out from his seat to look around. 
After raising the barrier for me to drive through, he was still staring at me wondering what hit him.. [emoji13]


----------



## FRITZHID

On the way back to FL from my mothers funeral, I decided I needed a calm, hot bath... Stock hotel fluros were eye bleaching so I fired up my modded Coast ploy 600 on sub lumen mode and drew a bath...




Did a great job in flood mode and tail standing on the soap dish! Who needs candles?



Soaked in uber hot water, my trusty coast at hand, a brandy and pack of pall malls.... Soak the pain away for tonight. (Awesome hotel btw, no thermal reg on the shower/bath!)


----------



## BarryG

FRITZHID said:


> On the way back to FL from my mothers funeral, I decided I needed a calm, hot bath... Stock hotel fluros were eye bleaching so I fired up my modded Coast ploy 600 on sub lumen mode and drew a bath...
> 
> 
> Glad the light helped but sorry about the circumstances.
> My condolences.


----------



## FRITZHID

BarryG said:


> FRITZHID said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the way back to FL from my mothers funeral, I decided I needed a calm, hot bath... Stock hotel fluros were eye bleaching so I fired up my modded Coast ploy 600 on sub lumen mode and drew a bath...
> 
> 
> Glad the light helped but sorry about the circumstances.
> My condolences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ty Barry. It's been a tough one... Hence the soak. I never use the tub, always shower but for some reason I thought a nice hot bath would be good for a change. Slept like a rock, and THAT was sorely needed.
Click to expand...


----------



## blah9

You have my condolences as well.

I used the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm to clean up the kitchen last night just to shake up my routine and play with the light. It did make the job easier in a way.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

My condolences Fritz. Losing a parent is one of those major mileposts in life.


----------



## bykfixer

Bummed about your mom Fritz.


I played Lego with MagLites. 
2C, 3D, mini's, maxis, drilled holes, swapped bulbs, bezels, reflectors, emitters, lenses, batteries, hammer, pliers, screw drivers and even got out the Dremel at one point. 

Best part? They all still work.


----------



## Poppy

FRITZHID said:


> On the way back to FL from my mothers funeral, I decided I needed a calm, hot bath... Stock hotel fluros were eye bleaching so I fired up my modded Coast ploy 600 on sub lumen mode and drew a bath...
> 
> Did a great job in flood mode and tail standing on the soap dish! Who needs candles?
> Soaked in uber hot water, my trusty coast at hand, a brandy and pack of pall malls.... Soak the pain away for tonight. (Awesome hotel btw, no thermal reg on the shower/bath!)


Gee Fritz,
Sorry about your mom.

No matter how you cut it... it sucks.

Just know that she'll always be with you, and every once in a while, you'll feel her presence. You'll just know that she is there.

I hope that you recover from your loss quickly.

When I lost my mom, I was angry for a year. It just came out at times unexpectedly.
I hope you do better than I did.


----------



## Pegaso

Used my BLF A6 when vacuuming under the living room couch. 
It was not a very pleasant sight :S to much light I guess


----------



## Skaaphaas

Used my new Nitecore MH20NW to shave the hairs off of my right leg and assist my wife in changing the dressings on the leg. Was not a pretty sight at all, I'm not good with blood and whatever else should be on the inside of the skin


----------



## hyperloop

Used my ArmyTek Prime A1 on Firefly 1 mode (0.15 lumen) to change diapers on my 2 year old son. Perfect little light not enough to wake him up.


----------



## bykfixer

Reason for flashlight in daytime.

A contractor was to add a section of pipe onto an existing line of pipe. At the same slope of existing pipe. At the end water spills out of. 

The last few feet of existing pipe had the top exposed. A 4' level showed those few feet were falling backwards. That meant the existing pipe had to be corrected before new pipe added. But how much is backwards?

I pulled out my Coast HP1 and slid it to spot mode. Now a flashlight competing with sunshine is like Mike Tyson vs Pee Wee Herman... sunshine wins. 
The pipe had a stain inside where water flowing leaves a trail. With reverse grade the stain gets wider upstream inside of the pipe until proper grade occurs.

In this case I stuck a rain coat over the end, shined the HP1 upstream and saw only 1 section was backwards. 

The irony is this crew scoffed at me a few days ago when I showed them the not 1 but 2 flashlights in my pockets in daytime.


----------



## TKC

*I used my Malkoff MDC HA TAC to check the back yard at night for critters, before letting the dog out. I wanted to make sure that they weren't any bunnies or possums, or turkeys in our fenced yard. *


----------



## bykfixer

Turkey:
It's what's for dinner.


----------



## Skaaphaas

Broken waterpipe under the kitchen sink had me scampering on my crutches to fix it. Had the MH20 in my pocket, made it stand in .3 inch of water while I fixed the leak.


----------



## Richub

Didn't post in a long while, but used a lot of flashlights a lot of times in those months. 

One of the best uses was last december in a hospital: I got a bad case of erysipelas on both legs which ended me up in hospital for two weeks.

In the last days I walked along the corridors quite a lot to get some stamina back, and I saw a couple of constructors working on some wiring in a dark part of the corridor. I heard one of them cuss out the other for not bringing a flashlight with him, and the second man returned the favor. 

I just walked by, returned to my room, picked up my trusty Fenix PD31 out of my coat pocket, and walked back with that PD31 in my pocket. They were still muttering about not having enough light to work in, and I just turned that PD31 on on medium.
Next thing, I saw two totally surprised faces. 

Here were two constructors not carrying any flashlight at all when they definitively needed one, and in comes a patient, still on IV antibiotics, and handed them a decent flashlight so they could finish the job with decent lighting. 
That really made my day.


----------



## Monocrom

Used my Bushnell penlight to show an older co-worker where the horribly annoying, loud buzzing sound from the front desk comes from. A pair of stacked monitor boxes have a fan built into the back of the desk that sometimes acts up. (Some idiot constructed the fan around the desk over 20 years ago, if not longer. With no way to access the small fan for cleaning.) 

Because of the position of the fan in relation to the two boxes, it does sound as though the annoying sound comes from the boxes. It really does. Even the oldest security officer there (just under 20 years on the job) thinks the sound is coming from the boxes. Awhile back, I discovered the real culprit. I also discovered that if you jam the wooden stick that the main work-keys are attached to into the blades of the little fan, the insanity driving noise; stops! 

This particular co-worker usually rushes out the door when I relieve him. Yesterday, he stayed awhile because the noise was driving him crazy and he wanted to know exactly where that fan was along with how to stop the noise. He knew I had both of that info. He was very grateful for the help.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ NICE!! 
Sounds like your sig applies to that fan as well.


----------



## Ishango

Today was a shameful day, but also had a proud moment. I Sas at my girlfriends place. She needed something from the room where her daughter was sleeping, it was dark, so she needed a light. She came to me and asked me for mine. I did not carry one at the time (was in my coat pocket). I wanted to go grab it, but she beat me and grabbed her Nitecore Tube which I gave her a while back. Been a while that I got caught without a light on me.


----------



## low

Used it to make a phone call! Come on, this may well be the next wave of using light. You will be able to download any app you want to for just about any settings that you want, multiple sub lumen levels all the way to multiple low levels, I feel that is it until they come up something with a little throw, thus adding medium levels.


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> ^^ NICE!!
> Sounds like your sig applies to that fan as well.



Now that you mention it, I guess it does.


----------



## ven

Used my convoy m2 with a 4c tint too many times over the last week!! Coolant leak from the upper coolant header tank. Then after replacing said hose(fubar), daily checks or whenever used to make sure the smell of coolant(all in the gearbox castings) is not fresh and just from the original split hose leak.

Used the 6p with nichia triple to inspect/touch up some skirting boards the other night as the front room is dimly lit(great).


----------



## blah9

Used the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm to work on my new bike. I'm still waiting for a front derailleur to come in the mail (the tracking info hasn't updated since Tuesday but hopefully it will be here soon), so all I did was route the cable, but at least it's a start. I can't wait for the derailleur to arrive and finish the job with the same headlamp (and then to ride it later on too)!


----------



## idleprocess

low said:


> Used it to make a phone call! Come on, this may well be the next wave of using light. You will be able to download any app you want to for just about any settings that you want, multiple sub lumen levels all the way to multiple low levels, I feel that is it until they come up something with a little throw, thus adding medium levels.



This notion produces a thread every couple of weeks where a common conclusion is that you will break your phone, drain its battery, be owned by h4X0rs, suffer some malady because of the former, and as an ersatz flashlight it will never work for your situation anyway.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD35 on medium, along with a small handheld mirror, th read the jack number on a network jack located in a very inaccessible place.


----------



## blah9

Well I think I have a problem. I literally couldn't wait for the derailleur haha. Found a shop 30 minutes away that had one in stock so I bought it and installed it tonight with the headlamp. Really looking forward to riding tomorrow! Now to return the other one when it arrives!!!


----------



## ven

blah9 said:


> Well I think I have a problem. I literally couldn't wait for the derailleur haha. Found a shop 30 minutes away that had one in stock so I bought it and installed it tonight with the headlamp. Really looking forward to riding tomorrow! Now to return the other one when it arrives!!!




You are like me blah, get something in the head and need it, now can not be soon enough :laughing: ............did you cycle there derailleur-less!

Used the 6p and SOYCD triple nichia to navigate and use generally at night. Its actually no very good for finding HD's as i could not find it!!( i know my fault and not the lights )Going to try and use a different light a day! C2 with the N drop in today/tonight uses Kind of a round the house light rotation thing ............any excuse!


----------



## blah9

Haha nope, I drove so the place didn't close on me! Now I'm about to go out on a ride with the Fenix BC30 turned on to help with visibility even though it's the daytime.


----------



## SAMongoose

Walking in a dark park together with my 4y old son carrying a K60 and K70.A guy came from the road and put his brights on us. It was not standard and hurt my eyes. Told my son to close his eyes. I replied with both flashlights on his face. (50meters away). He dimmed his lights in a second...lol. I took to the heavens with my lights. He came to me and asked what that was. He could not believe what I showed him. We put his brights on a wall of a vacant building and then both of the flashlights independantly outshined his custom spots. He had 80W (10x8W) LED in one spot. So 160W Total. He will be buying from me soon....Im sure.


----------



## ven

Today/tonights use, C2 with M316N inside




The perfect pottering about drop in


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> Reason for flashlight in daytime.
> 
> A contractor was to add a section of pipe onto an existing line of pipe. At the same slope of existing pipe. At the end water spills out of.
> 
> The last few feet of existing pipe had the top exposed. A 4' level showed those few feet were falling backwards. That meant the existing pipe had to be corrected before new pipe added. But how much is backwards?
> 
> I pulled out my Coast HP1 and slid it to spot mode. Now a flashlight competing with sunshine is like Mike Tyson vs Pee Wee Herman... sunshine wins.
> *The pipe had a stain inside where water flowing leaves a trail. With reverse grade the stain gets wider upstream inside of the pipe until proper grade occurs.
> *
> In this case I stuck a rain coat over the end, shined the HP1 upstream and saw only 1 section was backwards.
> 
> The irony is this crew scoffed at me a few days ago when I showed them the not 1 but 2 flashlights in my pockets in daytime.


That's a pretty clever observation :thumbsup:



> The irony is this crew scoffed at me a few days ago



hopefully now, they'll have found a new level of respect for you.


----------



## Poppy

Monocrom said:


> Used my Bushnell penlight to show an older co-worker where the horribly annoying, loud buzzing sound from the front desk comes from. A pair of stacked monitor boxes have a fan built into the back of the desk that sometimes acts up. (*Some idiot constructed the fan around the desk over 20 years ago, if not longer. With no way to access the small fan for cleaning.*)
> 
> . Awhile back, I discovered the real culprit. I also discovered that if you jam the wooden stick that the main work-keys are attached to into the blades of the little fan, the insanity driving noise; stops!
> .


If you can get to it with a stick, you may be able to blast it with compressed air to clean it. That MIGHT work, or the bearings or bushings may be shot.

Over the years, I had a few computer power supply fans start to make noise, and hitting them with a leaf blower cleaned them well enough to silence them. Although, I have replaced a couple computer tower fans.

Good luck.


----------



## Poppy

ven said:


> Today/tonights use, C2 with M316N inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perfect pottering about drop in



ven,
I'm glad to see that you are enjoying your new C2 so much!


----------



## Poppy

Last night we had a wine and cheese, murder mystery party.
Six of us got together, each brought a bottle of wine and an appetizer, snack, or dessert.
One brought seasoned, marinated, braised T bone lamb chops (yummy). 

I used the yellow LED candle in the picture below to set some ambiance, but turned the lights on so that it was easier to read our play acting parts. chuckle ... I wasn't going to hand out little flashlights  or force everyone to sit with dark adjust eyes.

The invitation went something like this:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is a cnq S2 2*AAA stainless XPG2 CW penlight 3 mode, 120lm high, 10lm low, and strobe, no memory. Taking a line up, mug shot with other suspected weapons.



There is going to be a dinner party,
there'll be some wine and cheese.

When the lights go out,
There is going to be a murder!

Will my S2 be the weapon? She says NO!
or will it be a lead pipe,
a cork screw,
or meat tenderizer?

I guess time will tell.


How long will that candle burn?


----------



## Rangenazi1

Used my Streamlight SL-35 to walk down the hill to the chicken coup and lock the girls in for the night and check the area for critters.


----------



## bykfixer

SL 35? Nice!! Welcome to CPF my man.



Was it the butler Poppy?


----------



## ven

Poppy said:


> ven,
> I'm glad to see that you are enjoying your new C2 so much!



Cheers poppy

I love my C2's!!!!! one malk'd and one vinh'd............

Not gone incan as planned tonight, xhp70 de-dome and xp-l HI 4000k for tonight's uses


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> SL 35? Nice!!
> 
> Was it the butler Poppy?




The grandpa


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> The grandpa



You've said some funny stuff before, but that one stands at the top of Ven humor.


----------



## tex.proud

Have you ever had on of those days where you know you own something, but can't remember for the life of you where it is? I have a maxpedition universal flashlight holster somewhere that I may use with my newest light, but need to find it. Using the Olight S2 to search every cabinet, drawer, nook, and cranny! Taking a break a moment before getting back to it. I KNOW it's somewhere.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> SL 35? Nice!! Welcome to CPF my man.
> 
> 
> 
> Was it the butler Poppy?





ven said:


> The grandpa


lol... actually ven you'r right!
But NO... it wasn't Poppy 

Unbeknownst to me, it was MY Grandpa!

I didn't even know he was my grandpa until the end of the game.

Funny... a twisted web we weave.


----------



## sween1911

Volunteered as an usher at my wife's concert (she plays flute in an orchestra). They tried to give me a flashlight MUHAHAHAHA! Surefire LX2 in my pocket. Perfect for low-level showing people where the aisle was and getting them to their seat, always with high on tap should I need it.


----------



## patricksbushcraft

went rattlesnake hunting in the southwest US. My little 4sevens mini did the job. Oh yea, always fun!


----------



## LeanBurn

Looked down a confined space grain elevator with the TiS...lit up so nice and bright the co worker commented on how much light came from a little device.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ neato.

The wifes middle son took us out to dinner and a movie last night.
I carried my 1976 Eveready Commander in my jacket pocket. 
When the movie was over I was standing in the aisle shining that old usher light on some steps.

Of course the millenials looked at me like I was a terrorists and hurredly passed by. 
One guy remarked to his date "I haven't seen an usher in a theatre in a long time."


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> ^^ neato.
> 
> The wifes middle son took us out to dinner and a movie last night.
> I carried my 1976 Eveready Commander in my jacket pocket.
> When the movie was over I was standing in the aisle shining that old usher light on some steps.
> 
> Of course the millenials looked at me like I was a terrorists and hurredly passed by.
> One guy remarked to his date *"I haven't seen an usher in a theatre in a long time."*


Oh.. that's funny 

Did you accept any tips?


----------



## bykfixer

Nobody offered.

Seriously, most looked at me like I was that dude in Colorado that went bizerk. 

I did tip the popcorn server though.
She quipped "I'm not allowed"... 
Crazy mixed up times these are, now that the hippies are in charge of everything.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> Nobody offered.
> 
> Seriously, most looked at me like I was that dude in Colorado that went bizerk.
> 
> *I did tip the popcorn server though.
> She quipped "I'm not allowed"... *
> Crazy mixed up times these are, now that the hippies are in charge of everything.


Hmmm, that may actually be a good thing.
Perhaps they are paying her at least minimum wage.

When I was a kid, I worked for a couple of months at a fast food burger place. They paid us less than minimum wage, and got away with it because we might get tips. Yeah... right! We never got any tips. So, if they don't permit her to take tips, that would be hard to explain to the government why they should be allowed to pay less than minimum.

Crazy... mixed up? Yeah... I agree.

I used my 3tronics triple XP L Hi convoy S2+ to light up office space that a friend might rent. The power must have been off at the main.


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> Nobody offered.
> 
> Seriously, most looked at me like I was that dude in Colorado that went bizerk.
> 
> I did tip the popcorn server though.
> She quipped "I'm not allowed"...
> Crazy mixed up times these are, now that the hippies are in charge of everything.



It's worse than that. These are hipsters. Picture hippies, but make them obsessed with money, fashion trends, and political correctness. They kept the weed though.


----------



## radiopej

I've been using my Klarus XT11S for the last few weeks almost exclusively. I use it when I walk back home from teaching my Tuesday and Wednesday classes that end at 9pm. It's a review sample so I wanted to make sure it got a proper workout. I'm switching back to my Fenix TK16 and TK22 tonight and tomorrow so I can compare the differences I may have overlooked (things I'll miss about the XT11S that I wouldn't notice because I got used to them).

I also keep my Fenix CL05 flashing in red on my backpack so I don't accidentally get hit by cyclists on my walk.


----------



## Ishango

I've been camping last week with my girlfriend and the kids. I've been using my Fenix CL20 as lantern every night. Used my Olight S20 ceiling bouncing on the tent porch when extra light was needed. Furthermore between the both of us we used my Armytek Prime A1, SC52w, HDS EDC 120E and D25A for various activities. It was a nice week for a flashaholic


----------



## uofaengr

Use my ToolVN several times daily. My main carry for the past couple months at least.


----------



## ven

Used the HDS to navigate the stairs and hall way of death, searching for discarded school clothes in HI CRI. 





Mission successful


----------



## SG Hall

ven said:


> Used the HDS to navigate the stairs and hall way of death, searching for discarded school clothes in HI CRI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mission successful



Wow, ven, you like to live on the edge! [emoji23] You are clearly braver than me. 

I gave a friend who thinks that a Makita Incan is "adequate lumens" my T6vn for taking his kids out to the car. That much power in the hands of a flashlight agnostic ( or if you prefer Latin over Greek, ignoramus) was wasted.


----------



## Skaaphaas

Enjoyed playing with my MH20 last night while waiting for the coals to braai some lamb riblets and chops. From using low to check on the meat, and cranking to turbo to check the garden for ninjas sneaking up on me. 

Alas, no ninjas, but the lamb was fantastic.


----------



## ven

SG Hall said:


> Wow, ven, you like to live on the edge! [emoji23] You are clearly braver than me.
> 
> I gave a friend who thinks that a Makita Incan is "adequate lumens" my T6vn for taking his kids out to the car. That much power in the hands of a flashlight agnostic ( or if you prefer Latin over Greek, ignoramus) was wasted.




The edge of the sofa, its a killer drop to the floor of doooooom

Overkill is always welcome, maybe next time give him a maxabeam for any loose change under the sofa

Generally for around house duties, low outputs for me, variable or infinite or rotary works well in the UI department. A 4000k /hi cri just finishes off the EDC close up/use tint! Catching uo on some walkind dead last night, the HDS was in my hands all the time..........one of those lights i find hard to put down(even when not on)


----------



## CoastalLifePhotography

I can't remember what flashlight it was because it's in the drink, but I was using it squidding at the time. Lol Was pretty cool watching it still lit on the bottom and the squid swimming up to and through the beam.


----------



## Skaaphaas

Had the Olight S1 for EDC today, as we weren't planning to come back after dark.

Except we did, and had a flat tyre. Out came the light-maker to assist.


----------



## aginthelaw

My first stop of the day is a Drs office on the 3rd floor of an office bldg. I use the stairs at all my deliveries to keep in shape, plus the first week on this job I got stuck in 2 elevators, 2 different bldgs. For some reason they never turn the light on when they unlock the bldg for the day so I either use my toolvn or minivn to run up the stairs. I know where the light switches are, but that just takes the fun out of being a flashaholic.

I also used my Xvn to burn a hole in my nightstand. & that was on the low setting. I was fixing my sons yo-yo and couldn't see the knot so I turned the light on to look in it and just as I started to unravel it I put the light bezel down. Mind you, light escapes the cutout to let you know it's on, but I was so busy showing off with the yoyo I totally forgot I was a flashaholic for a minute.


----------



## Flashy808

aginthelaw said:


> I also used my Xvn to burn a hole in my nightstand. & that was on the low setting. I was fixing my sons yo-yo and couldn't see the knot so I turned the light on to look in it and just as I started to unravel it I put the light bezel down. Mind you, light escapes the cutout to let you know it's on, but I was so busy showing off with the yoyo I totally forgot I was a flashaholic for a minute.



Wow any pics of the burnt marks? It must of looked pretty cool with the bezel cutouts maybe it looked something like a flaring sun?


----------



## blah9

I was having trouble with the mechanical disk brakes on my new bike. They've been creating vibrations when I use the rear brake, so today I used the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm to work on the bike hands-free. I just sanded the pads and the rotor and then cleaned everything off with rubbing alcohol.

Then I went for a quick ride to test things out, and so far the rear feels better than the front, so that's progress! Hopefully it will continue to feel good. Maybe I'll even do the front separately. I don't know if some junk got on them when the bike was put together (not by me) or what, but we'll see. I'm definitely having a blast with the bike though.

Oh, and speaking of that, I have been riding a lot and still been using the Fenix BC30 as the headlight. It's been awesome.


----------



## kj2

Used my HDS 250 rotary on the lowest setting, to walk up the stairs at 2:45AM.


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Used my HDS 250 rotary on the lowest setting, to walk up the stairs at 2:45AM.




:laughing: So did I, well it was a little earlier, maybe 2.15am ish and it was not on the lowest setting, maybe about 20lm level:candle:

Great minds and all that


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> :laughing: So did I, well it was a little earlier, maybe 2.15am ish and it was not on the lowest setting, maybe about 20lm level:candle:
> 
> Great minds and all that



Find that the lowest setting is enough for me to clearly see were to walk. And a big plus is that I don't disturb anyone else


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Find that the lowest setting is enough for me to clearly see were to walk. And a big plus is that I don't disturb anyone else




Wait till you get over 40 (jk) , yes too high for bedroom, i dial mine down and aim it low. If my eyes are already adapted, lower output certainly works


----------



## CLHC

Walked a fellow co-worker to her car with my SF.P2X.F.IB in hand and illuminating dark corners along the way.


----------



## camelight

Today i walked with my dog and there was a bush on the floor when we pasd i felt a littel pain in my Thumb than i used my ultrefire mini cree (that i modded it do use a reflector instead of lens) with that l could see i had a small cut i there and clean it with a leaf it didn't hurt but it was nice finely use my edc flashlight for anything other than riding my bike


----------



## Torky455

I was at a friends house helping him get his Camaro back together, he's under strict instructions from his 17yr old daughter that is MUST be done on time for her prom...this friday. So, he's under the car welding the new exhaust up for the 496" big block, when the main breaker for the shop trips and it gets real dark real quick!...(of course the breaker box is located in the opposite corner of the somewhat cluttered shop). Within a few seconds I had my SC62W lighting the whole place up. :twothumbs I also used my S1 Baton to light up behind the grille so I could mount the trans cooler. Good day for pocket lights!


----------



## lordinvincible

I used my nitecore camping with my kids in the backyard. Fun time.


----------



## Dave Dunn

As on most days, I used a small,cheap 9 led UV torch to check on my scorpions.


----------



## Dave Dunn

AAA batteries cheaper for daily use than 18650 or CR123A batteries,so the cheap torches get much more use than their more expensive counterparts


----------



## Poppy

Dave Dunn said:


> AAA batteries cheaper for daily use than 18650 or CR123A batteries,so the cheap torches get much more use than their more expensive counterparts


LOL... this statement is inherently incorrect.
But, I'll agree that a single 18650 battery may cost more than a cheap 9 led UV light.
No doubt you have to use the batteries that the light was designed for, and "checking on scorpions" should take only seconds a day. That means that you won't be making many battery changes a year. Therefore the cost is minimal.


----------



## tex.proud

I used the Lumintop Tool AAA that I cary in my shirt pocket at work to raid the supply room. The lights were burned out.

Tex.Proud


----------



## msim

Since Friday I've been using my Torchlab V5 XP-L Triple in moonlight or low modes as a nightlight over my dog's crate. He has a back injury so we have to crate him at night, which he isn't too happy about. I've been laying next to his crate for a while at bedtime and on low it the perfect amount of light to see inside but not bright enough to disturb him or my wife sleeping nearby. Once we get used to the dark, I put it down to moonlight for the rest of the night. It's just barely bright enough to see his silhouette, so I can tell if he's lying down or being antsy. 

Kinda funny using a 3000 lumen drop in mostly on the two lower modes but the light levels have been perfect!


----------



## Woods Walker

I just used my light to do this.


Cedar spindle with Willow and Sycamore fireboards.







The Willow fireboard didn't work with the Juniper (cedar) spindle this time.







So lets move on the they Sycamore fireboard.







Worked great!


----------



## Monocrom

*Double post*


----------



## Monocrom

In the interest of honesty, I was wondering if I should have used my Bushnell 2AAA penlight to clock a co-worker who tried some lame intimidation stunt earlier today. For some bizarre reason, even though a different co-worker screwed him over AND I warned him he would if he didn't say something.... He blames me for it. After nearly three weeks, he apparently found a bit of courage to try the lame stunt tonight. (Likely found it at the bottom of the bottle. Couldn't be more obvious with his drinking problem if he bathed in the cheap Vodka. Why did I ever go out of my way to help him out?) I called him out on his stunt. He tried to beg off, then behaved like a sarcastic jerk. 

Well, I'm not putting up with that. I could have called up one of three field managers. I admit I chose the one who actively can't stand him and his antics. So yeah, he got me tonight. Got me to lose my cool a bit with his sarcastic response. I admit it. Started thinking what would have happened if I pulled out my Bushnell. Now for those of you who have never seen this light, it looks like something a demented Heavy-metal singer would drool over. 

A light whose body is so rough and jagged that you can't put it in a back pocket because it will literally shread it! I know. I had to transfer it to another pocket because of that. 

In the end, I'm glad I left it clipped to my pocket. The usual reasons civilized men don't resort to violence. But one more as well. One I guess I only subconsciously realized at the time.... In my 41 years on this planet, I have never met anyone completely worthless as a human-being. There was always at least one decent thing I could point to about such individuals I've met. Going to college to get their Masters.... That one gives plenty of money to his ex to support his children.... This one, etc.

But not anymore. Tonight I finally realized that co-worker has zero redeeming qualities. Absolute zero. I guess subconsciously I decided spending a night in jail wasn't worth it because who wants to get locked up for intentionally stepping on a living, breathing turd? Actually, even a dog turd has some value. Can be used as fertilizer. If you end up in jail, it should be for getting it on with at least someone worth hitting. Not someone who is beneath a dog's excrement. 

So for that reason, and the usual ones, I'm glad I decided to keep my pocket-shreader penlight where it is.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ well done.
It's easy to laugh, it's easy to hate:
It takes guts to be gentle and kind.
-Morrisey

I told my boss once "I'd beat yer arse in hopes you'd understand the err of your ways but the only change would be the shape of my knuckles 'cause you'd still be a dum***."

Last night I took out the Burgess Range Finder and repro TL-122B to compare beams while on a short stroll.
Neighbor asked if I had dropped something and offered assistance by shining his 500 lumen Husky. 
When he saw I was carrying 1940's flashlights we began discussing them in general.
It turns out my neighbor 3 doors down is an LED junkie.


----------



## Monocrom

Just wanted to quickly say, "Thank you, I appreciate that." lovecpf

On topic: Will likely have to use that same light navigating the pitch black parking lot tonight during my outdoor foot-patrol at work.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Checked into a hotel yesterday and used my PD-35 on medium to sweep the room for insects. I found no insects but I did find half of a cashew in the couch.


----------



## bykfixer

Monocrom said:


> Just wanted to quickly say, "Thank you, I appreciate that." lovecpf
> 
> On topic: Will likely have to use that same light navigating the pitch black parking lot tonight during my outdoor foot-patrol at work.



Those Bushnells are pocket shredders for shore.


Used my Tom Thumb light to find my snack hoard.









What's a Tom Thumb light you ask?




1950's 1aa light. 
Once the were called 'jewel thief' lights. Todays term is 'firefly' lights.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> Those Bushnells are pocket shredders for sure.



IMO, it is NOT a good idea to carry such an aggressive looking light. Certainly one can use a streamlight stylus pro to apply focused pressure, as one would use a kubaton, and not leave any marks, that would scar.

A light styled like that could mash up the skin of the face, leaving many scars as it heals, and not be any more effective in an actual battle, than a kubaton.

To actually start a fight, and leave facial scars... whoa boy! 

1. loss of job
2. aggravated assault... jail time
3. civil suit
.....3.a. I imagine that the prosecuting attorney would have a FIELD DAY. 

LOL... $hreadded pocket$ i$ not the only thing to be worried about.

$


----------



## tex.proud

I used several of them last night at Sam Houston State Park. I purposely took a few of them with me for a night out. I took a few beam shots from what I had on hand. Probably not the best, but real world shots with an Android phone on Lake Raven. I put them on the rail at lakeside.


I took pics from the pier with a single Halogen light behind me.

Fenix E12








Manker T01







Olight S2 







Fenix UC35 







ArmyTek Dobermann 







The UC35 held it's own, but the ArmyTek Dobermann Kicked it's Arse!


All said and done, the Olight S2 was the best light around camp. Hands down.


The Manker T01 was a close second. The others have a place, just not around camp.

The Dobermann, well, its a thrower! Just have no use for it while camping


Beyond that, there was a full moon on the lake.


----------



## danthexenonorc

I use my 300w xenon flashlight to light up low flying planes...


----------



## Bullzeyebill

danthexenonorc said:


> I use my 300w xenon flashlight to light up low flying planes...



That has got to be illegal, or at least not safe for low flying aircraft. Please see CPF Rule 11. Scroll to bottom of Rule 11.

Bill


----------



## markr6

tex.proud said:


> Beyond that, there was a full moon on the lake.



And Mars to the right!


----------



## bykfixer

Used a jewel thief light to inspect the barrel of a flickering jewel thief light.




Turns out a slight pinch to the ears fastening the outter switch segment to the inner switch segment solved the flicker.

50's firefly lights were 60+ years ahead of the curve.


----------



## ven

Semi retired the P1D(will still get used, just not daily) and swapped it for an L2T as a main work light which is used every day. Nichia triple swapped over...........


----------



## Poppy

LOL.. no one can walk off with that light and say... Oh... I took it by mistake, I thought it was mine.
:shrug:

Nice light ven!




ven said:


> Semi retired the P1D(will still get used, just not daily) and swapped it for an L2T as a main work light which is used every day. Nichia triple swapped over...........


----------



## Poppy

This weekend, my one grandson was in a show, with teens and pre-teens.
Later we went to the after show party, and brought my other grandson, who entertained and played with a young boy who was a few years younger.

While looking for something to do, we went to the trunk of my car. We pulled out a laser pistol, and out of the cab, another one.

I don't know what was going on in their minds, but for nearly an hour, I could see them running around playing games with those lights.

Put a smile on my face 

A pair of laser pistols... always in my car.







The smaller one is kept handy in a bag attached to my ashtray in the cab.

The 2D one in a pocket of my first aid kit, in the trunk.
They are stored in compact form


----------



## K1W1

Malkoff LED drop-in for my 26 year old Maglite 6D cell. Definitely worth the money to update this old flashlight, more for nostalgic purposes than anything else.


----------



## tex.proud

Used the ArmyTek Dobermann to navigate an attic and smash a dirt-dobber mound that was built on top of the telephone wiring, corroding the wire and causing an issue.

Tex.Proud


----------



## lacrimosa

Received my BLF Edition E01 Copper in the mail (it's a rebranded Manker E01), stuck a AAA in it and played with it in my apartment all evening, much to the annoyance of my wife. My young son was shining it up at the ceiling and saying "star!"


----------



## herektir

Used a fenix tk22 to light up house numbers on a dark rural road during a medical call.


----------



## Soulskinner

Used my long missed D25C (found in an old Bundeswehr Parka) to search for lego bricks that get lost while building a spaceship with my nephew.


----------



## tex.proud

Worked through a downpour today to get home and find the power out. Oh well! An excuse to play with my recent purchase from CPF member lumosmaxima. The Jetbeam TCR21 Limited. My 1st Ti light.

Used it to shower, heat some stew on my Jetboil camp stove, and now cieling bouncing it to check my email, CPF app, and other stuff on my phone.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Now that....

Is what it's all about. 


Used a 1940's light to illuminate the barrel of a 1930's light. Saw rust, removed rust. Light worky now. Used now working 1930's light to light the barrel of a 1920's light. Saw rust, but decided to clean it later. 

Turned out lights and used a 1950's jewel thief light to see by while walking through the dark house to go nighty-night.


----------



## PB Wilson

My UltraTac K18 was helpful in finding where my pooches did their business so I or my family members don't step in a steaming pile.

Not the most tactical or exciting use, but pretty dang necessary.


----------



## MX421

Used a couple of my magnet in the tail cap lights (Olight S30, Olight S1 and my newly aquired V3 Armytek Wizard) to attach to the back of my trailer to provide lights to see down the dark driveway to assist in steering it.


----------



## Poppy

clever! :thumbsup:


----------



## tex.proud

MX421 said:


> Used a couple of my magnet in the tail cap lights (Olight S30, Olight S1 and my newly aquired V3 Armytek Wizard) to attach to the back of my trailer to provide lights to see down the dark driveway to assist in steering it.



We Army Veterans call that "Adapt and Overcome!"

An interesting solution to a common problem. I like it!

Tex.Proud


----------



## Skaaphaas

Inforce APL to clear the house after the alarm went off. 

Usually I would use a handheld light for this, but my left hand had to hold on to a crutch for me to be able to move about.


----------



## Eivwer

Showed off my Olight SR52UT to my mate.


----------



## TKC

*​I used it to check the back yard, before letting the dog out.*


----------



## ncgrass

Last night my elzetta bravo and at predator were used to look for missing glasses outside. No luck despite the adequate lighting. The search continues!


----------



## msim

Bought and assembled a new bed frame this weekend. Used my Fivemega Cooly host with a Sportac Triple Nichia positioned by a small table vise for about 2 solid hours of extra light. I was too lazy to dig out my other 26650 from my Fraz light, so when it started dimming I used my Torchlab V5 XP-L triple for another hour or so. Photobomb in the background by my Surefire G2X Pro.


----------



## ven

Very  msim, reminds me i need to dig my cooly out for some use..............been away for too long!


----------



## recDNA

Reading the windows key number on the back of my computer. I used a Solarforce with Nailbender XP-G2 P60


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used a no-name P60 host with a 365nm UV drop-in to identify a suitable non-fluorescing target to test a blue laser. I wanted to determine whether the laser was really blue (~450nm) or violet (~405nm). A fluorescent target like most sheets of white paper makes a violet laser appear blue, so I needed to avoid that. Found a suitable non-fluorescing light colored target, aimed the laser at it and confirmed that it was actually blue.


----------



## CLHC

Lights were out in the privy at an internationally recognized Coffee House, so I improvised some:






That is all for now.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

No emergency lights in the restroom? Tsk tsk.


----------



## CLHC

PhotonWrangler said:


> No emergency lights in the restroom? Tsk tsk.


They said someone's been "messing" with the sensor that detects movement that'll turn the light on. Anyways, that's among the many reasons why I (we) EDC flashlight(s).


----------



## CLHC

Double Posting! What the who the mess?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

CLHC said:


> They said someone's been "messing" with the sensor that detects movement that'll turn the light on. Anyways, that's among the many reasons why I (we) EDC flashlight(s).



I agree. That's why I carry a light also. They need to get this fixed ASAP though. This is a public safety issue on several levels.


----------



## CLHC

PhotonWrangler said:


> I agree. That's why I carry a light also. They need to get this fixed ASAP though. This is a public safety issue on several levels.


I hear you on that on all levels. I did mention it to one of the Baristas there. She took immediate action after taking my order.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

CLHC said:


> I hear you on that on all levels. I did mention it to one of the Baristas there. She took immediate action after taking my order.




Great. Thanks CLHC. :thumbsup:


----------



## msim

The last few nights my wife used my Zebralite H31w and then my Nitecore HC30w to cross stitch in bed. As she put it "it's nice when our hobbies cross paths."


----------



## ven

msim said:


> The last few nights my wife used my Zebralite H31w and then my Nitecore HC30w to cross stitch in bed. As she put it "it's nice when our hobbies cross paths."




as you pull out your chris reeve and cut the end for her................


----------



## msim

Lol, more along the lines of 'my spyderco', but that actually happens quite often. She now assumes I have a knife and light on me, which is pretty much always the case.


----------



## ven




----------



## tex.proud

I recently gave my Dad an Olight i3s. My parents are retired and currently on a trip in the RV...I get this text from him today. 

"I've been using my Flashlight all the time. Don't know how I got along without it. Thanks."

Not sure what he used it for today, but that's what it's about!


----------



## ven

Needed a floody light with no hot spot to check for imperfections on a bumper. Old rear one was damaged last week, so removed and new fitted(pita of a job). Used the x40vnTQ to find any scuffs/spots to T cut out




Old 




New(to me)


----------



## Poppy

ven,

Nice job! :thumbsup:

No more letting Callum play bumper cars, eh? 

Yesterday, I went with my daughter to the little league game, and the club-house was closed.
Since we went in her car, I left the keys to mine on the kitchen table.

Getting near the end of the game, I recalled someone else noting that there wasn't even a porti-potty there.

I noticed some women emptying an SUV into a room in the building. I asked if I could get in to use the lavatory and was denied access, so I helped empty the truck anyway... they were grateful, and pointed me to a dark room, and no one knew where the light switches were. 

Ah HA! I have a flashlight on me! 
Ahh errrh... nope. It is on the kitchen table with my keys! 

Hmmm... ah... I have my smart phone. Damn... there's an app in here SOMEWHERE for a flashlight. In anticipation of being able to relieve myself... finding that app suddenly became an issue of URGENCY!!!

Whew... found it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jash

Pre-dawn training hike with my son. He's going on a 60 mile hike for almost a week at the end of this month. Got to carry everything too. 

Took the PD35 and E35. I don't know why I brought the E35, it's too floody for any practical outdoor use except close up tasks. Great as an indoor light, but not much else.


----------



## msim

Went out for Korean BBQ yesterday and the power went out as we were finishing up our meal. Stopped by the bathroom on the way out and saw it was pitch black. Out came my Astrolux S1 which I left on the sink while I did my business. A guy who was in there before me was using his cell phone light to see...


----------



## david57strat

Over the past couple of days, I used my Solarforce L2P (with Sportac Triple Nichia 219B 2-mode) and Fenix PD40 (MT-G2), and Zebralight SC600w Mk III (4500K), to thoroughly light up the interior of my friend's storage unit, as she weeded through her belongings, to pare down which items would be going to the new, smaller storage unit.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Burnt the better part of a $12 bill on batteries for 




^^ This dude to do 




^^ This and




^^ This last night




^^ Using one of these babys

The house is about 600' away.
The 6D Dog Supply House s&r light with 1 cell extension.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> ^^ Burnt the better part of a $12 bill on batteries for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Using one of these babys
> 
> The house is about 600' away.
> The 6D Dog Supply House s&r light with 1 cell extension.



Ouch! $12 in batteries, that's like taking your car to the gas station and saying... fill her up!


----------



## ven

Poppy said:


> Ouch! $12 in batteries, that's like taking your car to the gas station and saying... fill her up!




Not in the uk it's not  just over a gallon of juice..

Thats one cool light mr fixer, a beast!


----------



## torchsarecool

Bykfixer that is one cool light!!


----------



## CLHC

Earlier early this morning.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my Defiant 3-D flashlight to locate a small eyeglass repair kit stashed away in some clutter. Overkill but it was handy.


----------



## 1DaveN

I'm using my CL25R as the main light in my bedroom, while waiting for a replacement for the regular lamp that went bad. And it's working great


----------



## CLHC

Side-by-Side Comparison:












Doesn't matter to me, 'cause I'll EDC these anyways.


----------



## radiopej

Used my Olight S1 to illuminate shelving in my sister's garage while we assembled it. I've been up in Brisbane for a few days helping. Came in handy


----------



## Richub

Used my Fenix E05 to help a neighbour find something in a dark shed, and 5 minutes later helped him order one online for himself. 
He also bought an LD22 for regular use.


----------



## Ishango

Richub said:


> Used my Fenix E05 to help a neighbour find something in a dark shed, and 5 minutes later helped him order one online for himself.
> He also bought an LD22 for regular use.



Nice work! Keep on bringing them over to the light side


----------



## bykfixer

A couple of years ago my wife started a garden of flowering items in what we hope to become a tranquil spot in our backyard. It's one of those projects where time fills in the gaps. We dug out all of the lousy soil in a given area to 24" deep and replaced it with compost, then a year later planted a few baby bushes and bulbs etc. The year wait allowed mother nature to consolidate the soil and gave us a chance to get a grasp on future weed control needs.

For our anniversary I expanded it about in a direction where new items will get longer sun time as the current area gets mid day sun only.

Last night I showed her the baby bush I had planted using his and her right angle head TL-122 style incan lights. 
The pair of 50 or so lumen lights lit things all nice and gentle while still allowing the ground level solar lamps to gently light shadows. 
We discussed future plans around her new bush that'll be a center piece. 

Then for kix n giggles I pulled out my new 420 lumen number by the Photon King and turned it on.
I hear "woah!" from the next door neighbor who was sitting in darkness. 
I chuckled as the little 1 cell light was turning off all of those solar lights. Off, on, off, on. 
The wife was impressed.


----------



## Ishango

Came home late last night. I learned that my daughter had left her socks on the playground (fairly large) around the corner which is unlit. Took out my new Fenix E15 2016 edition and put it on turbo. Wow, this tiny light lit up the whole playground and huge sandbox. I had no trouble at all to find the black pair of socks within seconds.


----------



## camelight

2 days ago i went fishing and i used few of my flashlights al the athoer fishermen was very seprised when i got there. All the athoers used those simple 5mm leds flashlights but then i got there with my klarus g30 and it lighfed all the lake it was the first time i use it and it was amazing
And yesterday I used it agin. We have gests in my home and there is no lightning in the back yerd but we wanted to si there so i attached the klarus g30 to the second floor window and i light ed up all my back yerd

Have to say both times i was surprised from its runtime on trubo


----------



## Repsol600rr

Visiting a friend in another city for the day. Arrive only to find the power is out and my friend comes down using his phone light. No problem. Out comes the sc52d. Light up the stairwell and get to the apartment where I provided lighting for the next 45 minutes until the power came back on. Quite satisfying.


----------



## bykfixer

Started restoring an oldy.








Used a wooden dowel to hammer things back to normal.









So later I hope to use it to light shadows, but for now it aint going yet...


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> Started restoring an oldy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used a wooden dowel to hammer things back to normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So later I hope to use it to light shadows, but for now it aint going yet...



It's amazing that someone would try to sell something as old and crappy as that, even more amazing that someone would be willing to PAY for something as old and crappy as that.

LOL... This is living proof, that flashaholics walk among us,  and we love them for it! :thumbsup:


----------



## idleprocess

I've been using ONE+ work lights helping with a bus conversion at Dallas Maker Space. On the 4AH batteries they will run for something like 3 hours and light up a scene better than 10x the wattage in halogen. Not always the best choice for detail work; especially when trying to drill holes to secure new bus roof and the roofing material is hammered galvanized steel and you're working the curve near the edge - your pupils will get some exercise snapping open and shut.

I do wonder about the longevity of the ONE+ work lights for heavy use. The DMS units are starting to cook their phosphor coatings - likely related to their typical run patterns of multiple 3+ hour stretches back-to-back.


----------



## turkeylord

Went whitewater rafting with the family today and when we got back to the rafting office the power was out.

Luckily I had my Manker E14, H600w, H603w, L10C, and Maratac/Preon1 with me/in my pack for a total of ~3800 lumens. :laughing:

I didn't want to look like too much of a crazy person, so I just brought out the H600w and E14 to light up the office with a ceiling bounce. I got a couple of "holy crap those are some bright flashlights" comments. :laughing: Just too bad the ceiling was wood, not white, and eating up some lumens.


----------



## tex.proud

I have a coworker that is REALLY into guns. He doesn't have a safe, but rather a room full of them. Black powder, bolt action, AR/AK, pistols, bows, crossbows,...if it shoots he not only has it, but has studied it. A regular encyclopedia of guns. Yeah, he's a bit of a prepper. Although he knows nothing of knives. We chat about these things, and he has purchased a couple top notch knives based on my recommendations. This said...today he asked me about the multitool on my belt. Saying something about using the knives that I recommended and being impressed, so he figured he would ask me what multitool I carry. (Grin) I had to tell him that it isn't a multitool. It's a sheath for one that I carry my torch in. He said "Torch?". I giggled. He mentioned buying a couple Surefire lights back in the day. I like them, but in today's market there is a lot more available for different tasks. He was looking for an all-around light that he could use for most all situations. Hunting, fishing, camping, etc...He already has gun lights. Stuck on the surefires, which I really can't fault him on. So I pulled out my Zebralight SC600w MKIII Hi, walked him through the UI and features. We even walked down to the storage room to cut out the light and let him see what you can't in a flourescent tube lit room. He's purchasing one tonight, and expressed interest in knowing more. I pointed him here. That's what I used my flashlight for today. 

Tex.Proud


----------



## irongate

tex.proud said:


> I have a coworker that is REALLY into guns. He doesn't have a safe, but rather a room full of them. Black powder, bolt action, AR/AK, pistols, bows, crossbows,...if it shoots he not only has it, but has studied it. A regular encyclopedia of guns. Yeah, he's a bit of a prepper. Although he knows nothing of knives. We chat about these things, and he has purchased a couple top notch knives based on my recommendations. This said...today he asked me about the multitool on my belt. Saying something about using the knives that I recommended and being impressed, so he figured he would ask me what multitool I carry. (Grin) I had to tell him that it isn't a multitool. It's a sheath for one that I carry my torch in. He said "Torch?". I giggled. He mentioned buying a couple Surefire lights back in the day. I like them, but in today's market there is a lot more available for different tasks. He was looking for an all-around light that he could use for most all situations. Hunting, fishing, camping, etc...He already has gun lights. Stuck on the surefires, which I really can't fault him on. So I pulled out my Zebralight SC600w MKIII Hi, walked him through the UI and features. We even walked down to the storage room to cut out the light and let him see what you can't in a flourescent tube lit room. He's purchasing one tonight, and expressed interest in knowing more. I pointed him here. That's what I used my flashlight for today.
> 
> Tex.Proud



Nice going!
and he does not have a safe-wow, but then what can I say-LOL I only need one gun light, that is all.


----------



## richbuff

On Air France flight 98, Detroit to Paris, main lights out, someone fainted, and flight attendant was grappling with first aid equipment in near dark. I mouth held my Olight S2 Baton and shed some light on the situation. I received a polite "Thank you".


----------



## tex.proud

Outstanding use of a light! That's what it's all about! Respect!


----------



## blah9

Yes, great stories! I've been using my lights for more mundane tasks lately. Getting ready for bed, riding my bike at night, etc. I hope to go on a night hike again soon as well.


----------



## cerbie

Not today, but a couple days ago. I decided to go take a walk on some trails after work, to. One thing that *pisses me off* are litterbugs, but especially in areas like that. I mean, seriously, have some respect, and hold whatever it is for a few hundred feet until the next trash can (one item was even a used fast food bag, with the food packaging stuffed in it, left on a hill, within sight of a trash can)! If I come across anything easy to pick up, I throw it away. I noticed some large drink cans away from a clearing, that looked like either energy drinks or cheap alcohol. The sun was still very bright, but the trees, weeds, and everything else created such a dense cover that the ground there was just a brown-green shadowy blob, having eyes well-adjusted to the sun. So, I shed some light on it, with my trusty MDC.

It looked like they had come from the other side, where there was a 8ft or so diameter grassy, yet shaded, clearing, and that there was a small natural pathway from that clearing, leading away from where I was. I would have had to tear up the vegetation to get there and retrieve the cans, or explore the path. So, those cans are still there. Anticlimactic, but c'est la vie.


----------



## bodhran

Getting my wife and grand daughter settled in for the night. They are camping out in the back yard.


----------



## kj2

Used my SF P1R to walk the dog and check my surroundings. There was some fog so that gave a cool effect


----------



## bykfixer

Last night I pretended to be a New York cop in 1911 who had just been 'loaned' the first flashlight he'd ever used. 
That was about the time Conrad Hubert donated several to some police precincts in order to boost sales of the new battery operated candle...

Walked around the premises looking for pretend crooks hiding behind a shed, held it under my arm while searching a ring of keys for the correct key to a pretend jail cell (my shed), and tail stood it on a table to light up the room while the wife pretended to be the wife of a night shift cop pretending to bring his pretend supper to the 2 cell jailhouse that until that night had always been lit by oil lamp or candle.

What a marvelous time that must've been for that policeman....




The light I used.
A vulcanite Franco from about 1910/11...




The wife enjoyed sharing dinner lit by the full moon beam on the ceiling.


----------



## Poppy

I won't have to pretend that I smiled and chuckled as I read your story. :thumbsup:






bykfixer said:


> Last night I pretended to be a New York cop in 1911 who had just been 'loaned' the first flashlight he'd ever used.
> That was about the time Conrad Hubert donated several to some police precincts in order to boost sales of the new battery operated candle...
> 
> Walked around the premises looking for pretend crooks hiding behind a shed, held it under my arm while searching a ring of keys for the correct key to a pretend jail cell (my shed), and tail stood it on a table to light up the room while the wife pretended to be the wife of a night shift cop pretending to bring his pretend supper to the 2 cell jailhouse that until that night had always been lit by oil lamp or candle.
> 
> What a marvelous time that must've been for that policeman....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The light I used.
> A vulcanite Franco from about 1910/11...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wife enjoyed sharing dinner lit by the full moon beam on the ceiling.


----------



## bykfixer

Poppy said:


> I won't have to pretend that I smiled and chuckled as I read your story. :thumbsup:



It was way more fun than searching for a crayon under the sofa Poppy. 

Or spewing out profanity while using a Stanley tri-pod light. lol


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> *It was way more fun than searching for a crayon under the sofa Poppy*.
> 
> Or spewing out profanity while using a Stanley tri-pod light. lol


Oh yeah, a LOT more FUN than bombing a hill on a skateboard at night and having your flashlight die on you. :nana:


----------



## ven

Funny mr fixer, great stuff! I act my shoe size too funny really as not long back i would tell callum to act his shoe size not his age...............he is in size 1 now! 

Not been using my quad that much as its been in the cooly which is not that user friendly(size really) for pocket or general stuff. So swapped about into the c2 and being used for general night time stuff. Searching for creatures in the dark with Callum to name 1.




Always at hand, the nichia triple


----------



## Rstype

Pretty much used my malkoff mdc 1x aa to help light behind the drying machine because I took out the back cover in order to fit it through the basement door. Helped find a screw inside the back of the machine too  no loose parts


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Gotta love the old "reassembled and now have parts leftover" trick...

Callum is a lucky kid Ven. Cool pop's are rare these days.


----------



## ven

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## ven

Bit of flashlight extreme variety going on ...DQG spy and fairy out with Callum and then the hobi of which has now found its way into his collection.............well you loose some ............yep you loose some more! Then moved on to the tn36vn of which i got " daddy is this as bright as my gold torch?" ............."of course it is" was the reply......

Then moved onto the big guns, rc40vnT he could hardly hold due to the weight, i though he would have wanted this in his collection too but nope, flicked through the 3 mode group a few times and moved on to the k70vn. This time i got " daddy is this as bright as it goes?" Feeling a little sunk, i checked and thankfully he was only on the 3rd mode !, cant have a 6yr old being underwhelmed by a potential of 2600 OTF throwy lumens..........

So 30+ mins of a bit of flashlight fun in a dark room never seems to grow old, however my eyes dont agree.........


----------



## Repsol600rr

Not strictly today but I was at the 24 hours of Le Mans over the weekend. Around 2 am nature decided to make me regret the steak sandwich of earlier. Only restroom within about a quarter mile was unlit. Everyone in the line was pulling phones out or just simply stumbling around in the toilets. Meanwhile I had my sc52d handy and had no problem tail standing on the toilet while answering the call. I had that stall lit better than the ones that actually had lights.


----------



## RunnersLunge

The high efficiency washers are really nice but they have this sealed gasket like membrane where the door opens/closes. Well underneath it is the internals of the wash basin et cetera and even leaving the door open to vent it tends to keep moisture trapped and is prone to mildew and mold- pretty gross for such otherwise expensively nice machines. Regardless, I used my flashlight to see underneath it for my spray cleaner and elbow grease to get it good and cleaned out. Always nice to have a focused light at your command in your pocket.


----------



## scottb7862

Clipped my Ti Olight S1 Baton to the brim of my hat and took my bike for a spin around the block.. Just replaced a spoke and had to see if it rode OK..My first NEW flashlight.. I'm sure there's more to come!!!


----------



## TheShadowGuy

You know that moment when you just can't quite reach something and need something to nudge it closer? 

......Yogurt on a top shelf at a grocery store. My BLF A6. :laughing:


----------



## markr6

TheShadowGuy said:


> You know that moment when you just can't quite reach something and need something to nudge it closer?
> 
> ......Yogurt on a top shelf at a grocery store. My BLF A6. :laughing:



LOL! I'll jump and climb. Can't wait for the day when I bust a shelf and 30 jars of Ragu explode...I'll be running.


----------



## bykfixer

Used a modified Mag 2C to turn off a neighbors light sensing porch light. 








Then light a garage 300' away.


Then cast light on a tree already lit by a streetlight 500' away.




Who says incans can't play anymore?


----------



## tex.proud

Without SC600w MKIII Hi






With SC600w MKIII Hi





The difference is actually much more discernable to the eye. Phone doesn't do it justice. 

Tex.Proud


----------



## markr6

bykfixer said:


> Used a modified Mag 2C to turn off a neighbors light sensing porch light.



LOL!!!! That's great!!


----------



## ven

markr6 said:


> LOL!!!! That's great!!




+1 :laughing: mr fixer is the neighbor hood menace !


----------



## markr6

ven said:


> +1 :laughing: mr fixer is the neighbor hood menace !



Probably the other way around. I don't know why people feel the need for 150W flood bulbs pointed at my house. I don't know why they want their yard to look like a walmart parking lot. It's so nice to drive down a street with just a few, modestly-bright bulbs going. I know they don't intend to, but I have a neighbor with one (I'm guessing) 100W bulb in a lamppost. It's like a laserbeam coming thru the 2mm crack in my blinds I can't seem to block when trying to sleep. :hairpull::hairpull:


----------



## PB Wilson

I used my UltraTac K18 to see if I missed anything behind the file cabinets in my classroom. Came in handy for sure.

When I got home, I found that my Zebralight SC600w HI arrived so I promptly used it to go white wall hunting and immediately blasted my retinas. I can't wait until nighttime.


----------



## TheShadowGuy

I've been wowing the extended family with my BLF A6 and Olight S1 all week! I might even be making converts out of some! :laughing:


----------



## tex.proud

^^ And that's what we do! At least, I enjoy doing that to the fellas at work...

Tex.Proud


----------



## Richub

Went to the bathroom at work, only to find the lights were all off, again... :shakehead 
Didn't bother me, I just tailstanded my Fenix E05 on the floor and had all the light I needed. 
A few moments later a couple of colleagues came in (It was one of those 3 urinals and 4 stalls bathrooms) and asked if I could up the light level a bit. My E05 couldn't do that, but the Fenix TK51 in my backpack surely could. 

I left, leaving that TK51 behind, after a colleague said he'll bring it back to me when they were all done. When he came in to give me my light, he was clearly amazed at the looks and dual LED setup of that TK51.


----------



## sgt253

Richub said:


> Went to the bathroom at work, only to find the lights were all off, again... :shakehead
> Didn't bother me, I just tailstanded my Fenix E05 on the floor and had all the light I needed.
> A few moments later a couple of colleagues came in (It was one of those 3 urinals and 4 stalls bathrooms) and asked if I could up the light level a bit. My E05 couldn't do that, but the Fenix TK51 in my backpack surely could.
> 
> I left, leaving that TK51 behind, after a colleague said he'll bring it back to me when they were all done. When he came in to give me my light, he was clearly amazed at the looks and dual LED setup of that TK51.




A nice polite gesture indeed. I just hope he washed his hands before returning your light...


----------



## markr6

sgt253 said:


> A nice polite gesture indeed. I just hope he washed his hands before returning your light...


----------



## nomadtor416

Ok so the other day, I made fish jump with my light: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqJbkPfD3lo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Richub

Just used my brand new Fenix E35 UE to blast my retina's out of my eyes... 1000 Lumens directly in your face definitively hurts, ouch!

I was white wall hunting with it, and had to sneeze bad, without thinking I just wanted to put my hand before my nose & mouth: *FLASH*


----------



## dhunley1

I used my Fenix LD11 to navigate my way out of a local supermarket when the power when out. Backup lighting didn't kick on right away so it was quite dark.


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> +1 :laughing: mr fixer is the neighbor hood menace !



The lady next door understands. She sits out doors on a patio sometimes at night. So I say "Wilma, gonna turn off your light for a few seconds." She laughs. 
Now the kids behind me were playing hide and seek that night. When the whole backyard was suddenly lit like daylight panic set in briefly. That was hilarious to hear about 6 children yelling in panic. 



markr6 said:


> Probably the other way around. I don't know why people feel the need for 150W flood bulbs pointed at my house. I don't know why they want their yard to look like a walmart parking lot. It's so nice to drive down a street with just a few, modestly-bright bulbs going. I know they don't intend to, but I have a neighbor with one (I'm guessing) 100W bulb in a lamppost. It's like a laserbeam coming thru the 2mm crack in my blinds I can't seem to block when trying to sleep. :hairpull::hairpull:



Yup, lots of light pollution here too. I have motion sensor yard lights but they are aimed down to flood the yard with nice side spill while the spot aims straight down. 

One guy nearby used to call the cops on one of my dogs (annonomously of course). The dog barks at the trash man. 
Well neighbor dude learned after the 3rd time each time he does it 150 watt yard light aims on his house. A few days later I aim it back down so he knows it was on purpose. 




Now the guy in the house past the shed don't have a sense of humor. First few times I did beam shots his way last fall he and some fellas were out back drinkin and smokin mary jane. So thinking it was the cops the first couple of times he and his amigos were not amused. But I give warnings now before testing the throw of a light on his house some 800+ feet away.


----------



## bykfixer

Double post play through...


----------



## gottawearshades

Last night I used my Moyshondt Mako Flood as I was hooking up a new blue ray player. I wear it around my neck, so I tugged it out, twisted it on, and slipped it in my mouth so I could use both hands. Did it without thinking; I do this all the time, I realized. My wife says I'm a cyborg.


----------



## lightlover

bykfixers posts - so good, you read them twice ...


----------



## ven

lightlover said:


> bykfixers posts - so good, you read them twice ...




:laughing: very sharp Jahn!


Used my nichia triple for a photo shoot................yeh yeh ok, taking pictures of components stripped down. Adding some nice light as the camera flash often ruins a close up pic!


----------



## bykfixer

gottawearshades said:


> Last night I used my Moyshondt Mako Flood as I was hooking up a new blue ray player. I wear it around my neck, so I tugged it out, twisted it on, and slipped it in my mouth so I could use both hands. Did it without thinking; I do this all the time, I realized. My wife says I'm a cyborg.



Borg is correct. Resistance is futile.



lightlover said:


> bykfixers posts - so good, you read them twice ...



Uh, ... sometimes I have to read it 3 or 4 times to understand what I was trying to say. 

But.... PK's doin' a tail stander. Woohoo!! 
Thanks goes out to the SERIOUS advisor.

Awe Man! edit; just saw the double post. :sigh:


----------



## bykfixer

More work on a Honda Prelude using a Microstream. This time my sons 93...
The one that wouldn't start in the fall. Long since fixed that, but it has an exhaust leak.
Pay a shop or DIY? Easy choice.

A previous owner had put stainless steel from the motor to the muffler. But cheap'd out on the pipe between the muffler pipe flange to the muffler. It's crazy how companies rip off these kids. A $250 muffler with junk metal pipe between it and the flange.... and junk metal bolts

Bolts rusted. Dremel time.

Well it didn't take long to realize the Dremel wasn't the ideal tool. 



Heat shield makes it tight.
I cut, checked progress with the Microstream, cut more, repeated. Realizing it was not worth the effort I got out wrenches. 
The partially cut right bolt snapped right off.
Left one was even more cramped. So muscle was the next choice.
(My son had soaked both with liquid wrench several days before). 

Get it going with a comfy ratchet and 85% done, it finally broke the 2nd bolt too.



The Evolv ratchet by Sears is a 64 tooth number.
By not having a bunch of teeth it takes big arcs to find a tooth. But teeth are burley so it gets the call for stuck on/rusty stuff after a breaker bar gets it started. 




By this point it was getting tough.
All the rust built up in between the threads and the nut, and thicker rust to plow through. I turned the nut to tighten it a few twists to clean the nut out.
But I could either file/brush away the rust remaining or use GI Joe kung fu grip in a warranty voiding max tug fashion. 
Or...it may just snap...
A couple more turns and the bolt broke off nice and gentle instead of some wrist snapping sudden tension release. 
Phew! That was cool. 

But I got a bwister. The cushy handle and kung fu grip combo ripped skin. Ouch.




It sure was fun cleaning that with a toothbrush.
Not! 
Brought back fond memories of skinned knees, mom and Methiolade....
My son had bought a stock muffler from the junkyard. I insist on stainless these days. If I'm fixing it, it's gonna be fixed for the life of the car if possible. 
So I told him "buy me a Mellow Yellow and I'll buy you a muffler." (I had a 22% coupon. lol) 
So we went to the parts store, special ordered his part (that was on sale) and used the coupon too. 



They tossed in a free hat. 

It was a hoot riding in the car he and I swapped a hi-po motor into back in 014. Suspension upgrades since make it ride like a dump truck but handle like a slot ar. 

Upon returning we turned our sights to that car, his 01 Prelude, but no flashlight was involved so the story ends there.

I will say this. It involved double checking a brake job he and a friend just did and ensuring nothing was forgotten. Just had to torque a bolt or two. But while I was at it some anti-sieze grease was added in a couple of places plus we replaced the rotor bolts with new ones. That's just me creating good luck later in case I'm the one working on it later.


----------



## blah9

Was at a picnic last night and used my Fenix TK09 to help people find their cars and clean up, etc. Then also used the Fenix TK75vnkt to show off which was fun and really impressed everyone.


----------



## Monocrom

So last night, I'm sitting in my car, waiting until the last minute to relieve the guy working 2nd shift. Normally, I don't do such things. But, I did what I do with all new guys.... tried to help him out when another co-worker was being lazy as Hell. I warned the new guy not to let the other security officer get away with such nonsense because if he did, then he'd get in trouble for it. He didn't listen. Guess what happened. So after getting called into the office, the new guy blamed me for it and started behaving like an ***. 

Okay.... It's one thing to be ungrateful. But this guy went beyond ungrateful. Picture a village idiot but with an attitude and full of himself as though he's better than everyone else. Oh hell no! In over 40 years of Life on this giant rock, I have never met anyone more completely worthless than this guy. And I've lived in NYC practically my entire life. So yeah, that's saying a lot. So even if I show up early, I make him wait til practically the last minute before relieving him. Well, while enjoying some tunes in my car, I feel an itch on my neck. Go to scratch it, and what feels like a round bug comes off in my fingers. I fling it onto the passenger's side seat, and grab my Bushnell 2AAA penlight that's clipped to my pants pocket. One mode, full-on flood. Nothing. I soon spot a tiny green bug near my cup holders. But definitely not the same one. I searched, but never found that round bugger anywhere. 

Got the Bushnell from Wal-Mart. Not the biggest fan of that place. But the Bushnell 2AAA light has never let me down. I just like it, despite owning other, much more expensive, LED penlights.


----------



## ven

Would love to read some of your little adventures monocrom with the security side................daft as it sounds, i often wonder about doing this type of work, maybe weekend just to get some proper use out of some of my lights. I know a lot more to it have my 1st aid training etc etc, just would like to work in security...............even if it ends up not for me! Cant give up my day job, but a bit on the side if makes sense....


----------



## P_A_S_1

lol. Face to face reliefs, always issues and the back and forth paybacks are endless. Seeing adults act in such ways is entertaining, house-mouses and DTs were the worst on both ends. 


Today the light was used for tracking a small moth that got in, man those things are stealthy, one second you see them the next you don't. Employed the Hound Dog on full blast to spot, blind, and squash!


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> Would love to read some of your little adventures monocrom with the security side................daft as it sounds, i often wonder about doing this type of work, maybe weekend just to get some proper use out of some of my lights. I know a lot more to it have my 1st aid training etc etc, just would like to work in security...............even if it ends up not for me! Cant give up my day job, but a bit on the side if makes sense....



Makes sense. But be prepared to spend long hours being horrifically bored out of your skull. The rare drunk is always fun to deal with.... if you enjoy being a masochist. Honestly, it's even more thankless than being a police officer. But yeah, if you volunteer for the Graveyard shift, you DO get to try out your lights.


----------



## Monocrom

P_A_S_1 said:


> lol. Face to face reliefs, always issues and the back and forth paybacks are endless. Seeing adults act in such ways is entertaining, house-mouses and DTs were the worst on both ends.



To be honest, in over 40 years of Life on this planet, literally only encountered one person completely worthless as a human-being. Guess which one....

(Hey, I never claimed to be a Saint. I hold grudges dating back decades. People are FAR too forgiving and tolerant of obnoxious behavior. Too many guys brought up by sperm donors who liked hanging out with their creations and pretending they were fathers to them. I once told a slightly younger co-worker that if he kept behaving the way he was, I was going to pull down his pants in front of everyone, bend him over my knee and give him the spanking and discipline his daddy should have; if he had gave a damn about raising him properly. And yeah.... I was more than physically capable of doing it too. That got his attention.) 

Now back to our regularly scheduled topic.


----------



## aginthelaw

Monocrom said:


> So last night, I'm sitting in my car, waiting until the last minute to relieve the guy working 2nd shift. Normally, I don't do such things. But, I did what I do with all new guys.... tried to help him out when another co-worker was being lazy as Hell. I warned the new guy not to let the other security officer get away with such nonsense because if he did, then he'd get in trouble for it. He didn't listen. Guess what happened. So after getting called into the office, the new guy blamed me for it and started behaving like an ***.
> 
> Okay.... It's one thing to be ungrateful. But this guy went beyond ungrateful. Picture a village idiot but with an attitude and full of himself as though he's better than everyone else. Oh hell no! In over 40 years of Life on this giant rock, I have never met anyone more completely worthless than this guy. And I've lived in NYC practically my entire life. So yeah, that's saying a lot. So even if I show up early, I make him wait til practically the last minute before relieving him. Well, while enjoying some tunes in my car, I feel an itch on my neck. Go to scratch it, and what feels like a round bug comes off in my fingers. I fling it onto the passenger's side seat, and grab my Bushnell 2AAA penlight that's clipped to my pants pocket. One mode, full-on flood. Nothing. I soon spot a tiny green bug near my cup holders. But definitely not the same one. I searched, but never found that round bugger anywhere.
> 
> Got the Bushnell from Wal-Mart. Not the biggest fan of that place. But the Bushnell 2AAA light has never let me down. I just like it, despite owning other, much more expensive, LED penlights.



Is that the bushnell with the colored LEDs ? I got mine at Walmart in the clearance bin for a dollar! Built like a tank, beam like a maglite's (that's not a compliment) and 3 off centered LEDs in red green and blue. I was stunned when I saw a new one for 34.99


----------



## Monocrom

Definitely built like a tank with bold styling cues. But not the colored LEDs model. Just simple on-off, one LED with good amount of smooth flood.


----------



## tex.proud

I worked on a business "re-install" today. What that means is, somebody not from my area did an "install" of our service within a local (to me) business and failed miserably. This is unfortunatley common. Drop ceilings, house cable, and such. I used my SC52w to seek out previous failings and fix them. Very straight forward and simlple to me, but not so much for the business customer birddogging me. All in all, I took care of not only his business issues, but also his personl "Crapple" phone issues as well. Not a bad day.

Tex.Proud


----------



## vadimax

markr6 said:


> Probably the other way around. I don't know why people feel the need for 150W flood bulbs pointed at my house. I don't know why they want their yard to look like a walmart parking lot. It's so nice to drive down a street with just a few, modestly-bright bulbs going. I know they don't intend to, but I have a neighbor with one (I'm guessing) 100W bulb in a lamppost. It's like a laserbeam coming thru the 2mm crack in my blinds I can't seem to block when trying to sleep. :hairpull::hairpull:



Have you got an air gun?


----------



## dhunley1

Power has been out for two days now so my flashlights are getting some good use, mainly my Malkoff MDC HA 1AA and Fenix LD11.

I've been using the Malkoff to ceiling bounce in whichever room I'm hanging out in and left it in the bathroom over night on lowlow to act as a night light. The Fenix is what I've been carrying on me to use mostly for navigating around the house and garage.


----------



## tech25

At the the zoo with my extended family, I used my lumintop tool on low to find some of the nocturnal animals- the lighting was dimmer then usual due to renovations.


----------



## see level

I used my fenix HL 55VN Fiat Lux to kill 3 mosquitoes in the house. I can see them easily on burst mode, then I burn them with a turbo torch. I also used it to find and kill slugs in the garden.


----------



## HighlanderNorth

I actually used my main flashlight to read parts of the manual from another light. Lol


----------



## ven

I can not think of anything more appropriate for flashlight use!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD35 on low to read the tiny numbers on a DB-9 connector today.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

I tied my modified Surefire E1 to my 6 year old before letting her jump in the lake at 1:00AM.

My SF White Cerkoted 6P with Malkoff dropin was tied to my wrist and my Muyshondt Aeon was on my dog's collar.

Cant lose anyone in a dark lake...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

..... And the Best Dad Ever award goes to ......... Captain Spaulding! :twothumbs :goodjob:

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ..... And the Best Dad Ever award goes to ......... Captain Spaulding! :twothumbs :goodjob:
> 
> ~ Chance




+1

Awesome captain!!! Love to see a pic of the white 6p:naughty:


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Haha thanks guys. We had fun.

And thanks for the excuse to post a pic Ven, I havent been on here much lately but here is my White 6P with a couple other cerakoted lights. A white / black E2DL and an Orange Solarforce.






ven said:


> +1
> 
> Awesome captain!!! Love to see a pic of the white 6p:naughty:


----------



## ven

Very smart, love all 3 tbh certainly breaks up the boring black!


----------



## Kitchen Panda

Yesterday was a flashlight festival. Helped brother in law to remove some very sketchy knob and tube wiring from a second floor wall ( and discovered basement lights are powered by a circuit that goes up to the 2nd floor for some reason). 

Used many of my lights, from the Inova Keychain 1 AAA to my NextTorch 18650. Main light was the Fenix HP11 headlamp - the job ran much longer than I thought and so I had to change batteries in the late afternoon. Brother in law mostly used his 2 AA Quark (I brought mine but left it in the bag as backup), and when the batteries finally ran down in that, he brought out his very nice 700 lumen bike headlamp. We didn't even mind changing circuit breakers, though I had to learn the hard way that a 4 pole space-saver breaker looks very similar to a 2 pole till you start prying it out. Oh well, 3 visits to the hardware store are typical for any reno project. 

We wouldn't have needed to buy a circuit breaker if a) someone long ago hadn't double-connected the neutral in the K&T b) I had rung out the wires *first* instead of relying on the colors on a bit of spliced on Romex c) the CH breaker could actually survive a bolted fault instead of tripping once and never resetting. The good thing is, we don't have to worry any more about the bare live wire we found hidden in the floor. 

Bill


----------



## blah9

Nice, that sounds like fun (and hard work). I've just been using my Fenix TK09 for some basic things lately (finding items in the back of a dark car, getting ready for bed without waking up my wife, etc.). Hopefully I'll get to go on a couple night hikes sometime coming up, but I'd rather wait for cooler weather if possible (less ticks and also less heat in general make me happier).


----------



## TheShadowGuy

I was playing Pokemon Go at a park at night. There was one path that had no lighting connecting two well lit paths, including one area where people were hanging out at a very nice game location. 
So I was walking along back out when I saw a family with younger kids all playing together. The kids wanted to go over to the other area on the other side of the dark path, but the mother was concerned about the dark path. 
I ended up using my 2AA Maglite Pro to light the path and had a nice chat with them. The kids were super excited! The parents thanked me and went herding the young ones.


----------



## bykfixer

Stories like that make my day.

Good going Shadow-dude.


----------



## ven

Used 3 lights today in work for various tasks. Started using my T10s a little more, has to be on high mode though and fed on a loop! . Swapped the 14500 over for now as the high on 4.2v fuel is too high! medium i could get away with though ............digressing
Used the Xtar tz20 to spot through perspex and watch flights go around to trace a noise, several flights were bent and required fixing. Close up work(removing, straightening etc) the L2T housing a p60vnT nichia 219C came in, flooded the area and aided me finding a very small counter sunk screw!!!


----------



## OCD

Last night had a storm roll in causing the power to flicker quite a few times. While I was in the bathroom the power went out. I thought to myself "this is just great...I already took my HDS of my belt and my Thrunite Ti Titanum out of my pocket!" Then I remembered my Spy hanging around my neck. Power came back on, but I used the Spy to navigate my way to and from our 3 seasons room watching the storm so I didn't have to turn any lights on.


----------



## mellowhead

Just used my H600w (Mk I) to completely tear apart my laptop, which has been running hot lately. Got it all apart, cleaned out any dust bunnies I could find (especially the ones blocking the CPU radiator) and figured meh... while I'm in here, might as well re-thermal paste the CPU and GPU heat sinks. I even managed to put it back together without any left over parts - not even one screw!

And... worked like a charm! Idle temperatures now about 15o​C cooler, and about 20+ degrees cooler under heavy load. Not to mention the fan isn't screaming for mercy any more either.


----------



## ven

Great stuff, can't beat a job that goes to plan! Not even one screw??? Come on


----------



## cerbie

One of the most important tasks any handheld flashlight will ever have: avoiding decomposing dog doo on the ground, after dark.


----------



## tex.proud

I didn't use my flashlight, per say, but rather knowledge that I have picked up in this forum. I was on a job to install our IPDSL service for a custome when he noticed the knife on my hip that started the converstion. He apparently has an affinity for CASE knives, and quite the collection. An impressive collection I may say. Well that led to talking about fixed balde knives. I mentioned a 1964 Puma White Hunter that I have from my Grandfather, and he got giddy! He has a newer model of that knife, and has used it to skin many deeer. 

The conversation led from knives to flashlights after that. I presented the HDS and 2 Malkoff lights that I had on me...He then mentioned that he had a flashlight that he had received from his father's estate that he cherished. I asked if I may see it, thinking that he may so "No", as it is a cherished posession from his father. To my surprise he said "Sure! Here it is!"...Althoug it's dead. It hasn't worked since I got it. "May I take a look at it?". He exclaimed as he handed it to me that it is a Leupold model that is apparently no longer produced, and I have tried to find a way to make it work again, but cannot find out anything about it.

Well, that rang a big bell in my head. I had just read This Thread about P60 Hosts. It happened to be a Leupold MX Series w/MX 100 bezel. I knew that I had seen it somewhere! Mind you, this light felt very impressive in hand. The switch was a bit abrupt, but I knew it was quality in a moment. 

I had to finish installing his service to give him any further info, because I had zero cell service to bring it up on my phone. As soon as I had his servie up and running I said "and here it is!". Showing him that it is actulaly capable of receiving a P60 host of his choice. I explained what that means, and listed several sights where he may get them. I, of course, told him to go to candlepowerforums.com and enter "P60 Drop in" in the search bar before doing anything further. He can learn there, a great deal about bringin his father's light back to life.

P.S. He is rather handy, and has already proven that the switch has continuity. He is convinced that it is the bulb that is bad. "Well, Sir, you now have a means to revive your inherited, and cherished flashlight". He said "Thakn You Sir!", and shaked my hand rather vigorously. It was a good day for a flashaholic!


----------



## Offgridled

That story made my day. I have an original puma with a stag handle I'll have to get it out and post a pic. Thanks for sharing Tex.


----------



## tex.proud

Offgridled said:


> That story made my day. I have an original puma with a stag handle I'll have to get it out and post a pic. Thanks for sharing Tex.



If you do, so will I. Old tattered leather sheath and all.

Please do!


----------



## Offgridled

tex.proud said:


> If you do, so will I. Old tattered leather sheath and all.
> 
> Please do!



A friend of mine made a new custom leather sheath for it but Lucky for me the knife is still in perfect shape. I love the blade on the old pumas.


----------



## ven

Great story Tex


----------



## cerbie

I used one to light the ends of what would become its lanyard, as I tied said ends. Tying two ends of 95lb paracord sheath together is not easy, since it doesn't really want to flex, both ends are the same color, and that color is dark. Some extra off-axis light from the flashlight itself helped a bunch. Now I just need an accommodating holster.


----------



## tex.proud

Typical use while providing residential internet service. Light the cabinet you're working in.






You can even tell the difference between blue and green in the pic with the Nichia 219b.


----------



## Offgridled

Love the nichia 219b. Good times!!


----------



## ven

Great stuff Tex ,~200lm of nichia goodness is more than enough for most tasks/uses as really its for more closer up stuff anyway.

Used my mule as always to do some maintenance, a little tint course i ran too on a fellow work colleague. Laughing and not knowing, i showed him an Xtar cool white, then a nichia 219B triple, straight away he understood about tints as before this a torch is a torch!. Not converted yet, but in time i am sure he will look at the slightly warmer tint way of illumination and away from washed out cold. xml u2(which tbh is not actually too bad of a cool tint compared to others!) By that i mean i could actually use it in work other than being a little too throwy/concentrated hot spot.


----------



## bykfixer

Not your typical use of a flashlight scenario. 

At work the topic of 'gun free zone signs' came up. The new company policy is to post signs that say "gun and dangerous object free facility", which we joked 'the sitting duck policy'. 

One guy says "what's a dangerous object?".... I quipped "inkpens, staplers and flashlights."... "Flashlights?" was asked. 
I was on a roadside project where those orange barrels in various places. One had a half full bottle of water sitting on top. 

Pulling out my PK PR-1 and going into David vs Goliath mode, I hurled it at the water bottle about 20' away "POW!!!"
An OP says "yep, flashlights are dangerous objects." lol. 

Shortly after the conversation turned to those _awesome_ flashlights as seen on tv. Doh!!!


----------



## ven

:laughing: so it was wasted , throwing the PK and all for nothing as the x800 has marketing *beep* behind it that lots believe...............

Crazy really, to think this year a rip off merchant(clever granted) bought a load of chinese junk for $3 a piece, added some engraving, crazy % mark up and probably sold more than HDS and malkoff together this year..................i bet 50% of the buyers are happy too ,not knowing anything different unless found out via the tube


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> :laughing: so it was wasted , throwing the PK and all for nothing as the x800 has marketing *beep* behind it that lots believe...............
> 
> Crazy really, to think this year a rip off merchant(clever granted) bought a load of chinese junk for $3 a piece, added some engraving, crazy % mark up and probably sold more than HDS and malkoff together this year..................i bet 50% of the buyers are happy too ,not knowing anything different unless found out via the tube




And most of us remember who he was. Thankfully, my wallet didn't get lighter back then. (Well, not due to him anyway.  )


----------



## bykfixer

Guess I shoulda been more detailed about the conversation about the tv light. I was surrounded by burely construction workers who when they aren't putting giant pipe way down in the ground, building bridges or making moutains into mole hills, they play just as hard. 
Serious bear hunters, mountain climbers, drag racers, or other generally burley off hours adventures...

Needless to say they were making fun of those lights seen on tv. But up until this morning they'd never seen a flashlight like the PR-1. So their gut reaction was _that I had one_ from those tv comercials. 
None knew who PK is but all knew the name SureFire. So when I told them who PK is the conversation changed back to work.
Fact is the Inspector (me) is not supposed to have something as [email protected]$$ as them, much less even more [email protected]$$... I have the job just below Engineer. 
These guys think engineers are only good for driving trains and inspectors say 'I don't know how to do your job but my book says you're doing it wrong.'... and most folks I run into do not know I used to do their job, but my job pays better. lol.


----------



## ven

I need to meet up with mr fixer for an evening of classic and modern flashlight fun, talking lights and all stuff that illuminates, be it bic lighter to vinh beasts................that would be a great evening for me. The fixer museum of illumination ................. tbh 40 days and 40 nights would not cover it all .............more of the latter of course! :laughing:


----------



## AndrwTNT

Luming up my watch while I keep my sick wife company on the porch


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Is she ok? Short sickness?

bill


----------



## ven

Hope for a speedy recovery!

Played with drivervn3 for a bit last night on the princeCvn, pretty amazing really and in depth yet user friendly. Set the turbo timer with a quick 10 presses to activate the modes, then 12 presses to activate turbo mode. Then let it run till it got toasty, switched off and job done. Even had a go at changing the driver temp in F. Really cool these days what tec has moved to drivers, not that long ago a button turned it just on or off, never mind modes!




Loving the 5000k tint from the triple

Also used the tn36vn on moonlight to illuminate the room softly


----------



## Repsol600rr

Used my micro stream clipped to a hat to see what I was doing cutting up brush and tree limbs I was burning. About an hour and a half in the battery died (had previous use). Popped one out of my keychain light and kept right on going. Yet another battery through it. Keeps consolidating it's lead as most run light I own.


----------



## tex.proud

Offgridled said:


> That story made my day. I have an original puma with a stag handle I'll have to get it out and post a pic. Thanks for sharing Tex.


Old School 1966 Puma White Hunter and HDS EDC Rotary


----------



## Offgridled

tex.proud said:


> Old School 1966 Puma White Hunter and HDS EDC Rotary



Thank tex! Beautiful puma you have there!! My original puma. Sheath was made by a friend of mine 


post a picture


----------



## Offgridled

Just another picture of other custom knives and axes of course the glock and threw in the zeiss binoculars just [email protected]


upload a picture
All sheaths are custom hand made.


----------



## tex.proud

Very nice collection! I love the Kephart style blade in the first pic! Is that a Sagewood Gear sheath for the Becker? And those axes...and hunting knives...talking my language!


----------



## bykfixer

Went to my ma-n-laws for a few days. It is next to a big ole river mouth not far from the ocean. 
Good chance to get my ROP 2C Mag out for some excersize. That and an FL-2. 

Too bad the air is so dang filled with moisture this time of year. 




This very dark picture is what life was like using a Bic lighter for any light at all. 





The Roar of the Pelican

I brought about 20 lights with me. 
Tomorrow night the 2200 lumen Streamlight comes out to play.


----------



## Offgridled

tex.proud said:


> Very nice collection! I love the Kephart style blade in the first pic! Is that a Sagewood Gear sheath for the Becker? And those axes...and hunting knives...talking my language!



Thanks tex. Yes sagewood gear scout carry sheath. The gransfors bruks axes sheath and glock sheath are from "R Grizzle Leather". He does great work you can check his website. He and his wife are a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## SteveAZ

Rode electric bike Friday and got slammed in a major thunderstorm (3/4" in 45 min! ). Had minor electrical issues and ended up turning off the electric assist and rode several miles home on pedal power only. Decided I needed to put dielectric grease in all the little connectors, silicone tape, reroute and tie wrap everything nicely. Light (MT10C) on hat for that job - indispensable!


----------



## tex.proud

SteveAZ said:


> Rode electric bike Friday and got slammed in a major thunderstorm (3/4" in 45 min! ). Had minor electrical issues and ended up turning off the electric assist and rode several miles home on pedal power only. Decided I needed to put dielectric grease in all the little connectors, silicone tape, reroute and tie wrap everything nicely. Light (MT10C) on hat for that job - indispensable!



Nice Bike! And perfect use for a torch. Fix something that gets you outdoors.


----------



## bykfixer

SteveAZ said:


> Rode electric bike Friday and got slammed in a major thunderstorm (3/4" in 45 min! ). Had minor electrical issues and ended up turning off the electric assist and rode several miles home on pedal power only. Decided I needed to put dielectric grease in all the little connectors, silicone tape, reroute and tie wrap everything nicely. Light (MT10C) on hat for that job - indispensable!



Looks like a fun bike....even when you have to peddle.
Dielectric grease is your friend. 

You mentioned a storm... 
Where I was as sunset was near the wind began kicking up and thunderheads were building yet it all seemed to fizzle out. That lead to an awesome spectacle of a sunset. It also led to a lot less humidity after dark than the previous night. Stars could be seen for a change. 

Well Mother Nature was not through with the evening storms. 
Taking advantage of the cooler conditions I walked down to a river bank with 4 flashlights. A thrower (ROP'd Mag 2C), a flooder (ProTac HL-4) and 2 general purpose lights (PK FL-2 and PR-1). 

The previous night was so stifling, it might as well been foggy. Humidity was like 93%. Last night the air was much less moist. However mother nature was brewing up a thunderstorm west of me and drawing energy from east of me. 
I do not know which was more fun. Flashlight beaming at various objects while comparing the varying vitrues of each one down by a vast river side with (now) 12" high white cap waves, or holding my hat on, taking pictures with a cell phone, trying to light a cigarette and swapping flashlights in a gale force wind down by said vast river side. Both were a hoot to experience. 

I could see the sky getting brighter to the east as if the strong winds were sucking up a sunrise and a darkening sky to my west with angry flashes of light on the horizon. 

I gotta be honest here... the nature show was more enjoyable. I knew it was not fraut with peril thanks to a celphone app for cyclists that alerts me when mother nature is in a bad mood in a 30 mile radius of my whereabouts. So while my family was hunkered down indoors I knew the folks 45 miles west of me were in for an adventure. 

It was also my first test of the ProTac HL-4 in an open area. And that frosted lens pumping out 2200 photons was bringing a smile to my face. I am still amazed at how bright that thing is, and yet does not reach back around and poke you in the eye. Now last night was the first time I got to see how far it will reach out and poke others in the eye though. Love, love, love the HL-4. The ROP was tossing a beam to way past what I can see, and the PK's.. well they still amaze me at how well they light up darkness. 

Mother nature stole the show and the HL-4 presented a mighty fine encore.


----------



## Lumenwolf

Charging the cells [emoji16]


----------



## ven

Very cool bike, i knew mr fixer would like that!

Cool beam pic as well mr fixer, hope your having a fun time, nothing like stretching the LED on one of your beasts! Always puts a grin on your face, lighting all ahead up never grows old. Even when restricted locally, it is sometimes worth the effort to go where you have an open area. 

Used the 219c triple mule to check flight carriers(lots of them) and repair(back to basic condition) ones that were bent/damaged...........deep joy! But lit under a nice flood, i would be happy polishing turds:thinking: oh hang on, maybe thats a little too far, the thought of the browns popping out...............nah take that back :laughing:


----------



## SteveAZ

bykfixer said:


> Looks like a fun bike....even when you have to peddle.
> Dielectric grease is your friend....



Definitely fun, I ride the heck out of it even in the AZ heat - prolly 80+mi/wk. Running with power-assist gives a very superhuman feel to it. I'm an old guy with one leg (well the other one is made of graphite and titanium) so pedaling the tank on pedal power only is....... slow. But it will get me home, it just takes a whole lot longer.

I really shouldn't be out on a pedal bike in a storm even one without a huge battery - but put something that can deliver 1000+W at 48V (52x NCR18650's setup as 4p13s) and it makes you think twice! Sometimes you get caught in it and if it's all wet I'm going to keep the power off but I still want all the connections all greased up for once it dries out. There are plenty of connectors on it - ~10 or so. They're reasonably nice - definitely water resistant, but the grease will keep them nice...


----------



## bykfixer

Ha, I thought it was "a dry heat" in ole AZ. lol.

Dox have been telling me for a while I need a fake knee, but I respond "until you make 'em replaceable with lifetimes warranties count me out". Sounds like todays technology has been a bionic boon for you sir. 

I had a 4 seat electric bike for a minute... to prove to a point to some psuedo tree huggers in my hunt club who ride around on gasoline powered 4 wheelers while proffesing to be saving the planet. 
Made my point then sold it. It sure was faster getting around on that thing than on foot, that's for sure. 

If you carry a smartphone an app called "rain alarm" alerts you when a storm or rain event is within an area you define. It has changed my mind about venturing out a few times. Heaven knows riding a wet electric bike has potential to become... (wait for it....) a shocking experience. lol.

Tonight is incan night. The ROP will stay put too. It's all about finding out what kind of flashlights campers used to deal with 75 to 100 years ago.


----------



## SteveAZ

We are heavy into the monsoon season. It's very humid for out here right now - dew point is 26C (79F) but we had another storm last night so the ground is saturated making it a lot higher than the ~20C (68F) it was most of the week and either way, it's still lower than most of the rest of the country is often this time of year. We do make up for it with just brute force heat though. I went riding in the morning last month when it was about 40C (104F) which I'm ok with when it's dry like it was, but I ended up riding home at about 3:30pm and it was right about 50C (122F) which was crazy hot, even for us old grizzled folks that are used to it.

For the most part all you have to do is look around and it's pretty easy to tell when the storms are heading your way. I just ignore it most of the time.... :shrug:


It is sort of a bionic bike though. You push on the pedal and it adds more power. I figure I'm good for 50-100W at the pedal. It goes and adds as much as 750W peak / 500W continuous so it's nearly an order of magnitude more power. It doesn't have a lot of torque so it's not going to thrill you with the acceleration but tooling around on a big bike like that on trails at 15-20mph is pretty darn exciting. The big fat tires can go places that I have real hard time walking on with my metal/plastic leg....


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> Very cool bike, i knew mr fixer would like that!
> 
> Cool beam pic as well mr fixer, hope your having a fun time, nothing like stretching the LED on one of your beasts! Always puts a grin on your face, lighting all ahead up never grows old. Even when restricted locally, it is sometimes worth the effort to go where you have an open area.
> 
> Used the 219c triple mule to check flight carriers(lots of them) and repair(back to basic condition) ones that were bent/damaged...........deep joy! But lit under a nice flood, i would be happy polishing turds:thinking: oh hang on, maybe thats a little too far, the thought of the browns popping out...............nah take that back :laughing:



Well it was nice to blast some photons without concern for bugging the neighbors. And last night the humidity was down to September/October levels so I wasn't being blinded by my own flashlight. 

Having a pair of PK tools here was like the first time I took a (long since gone) Trans Am style 66 Mustang to the mountains. The HL-4 and ROP Mag are like a 435hp 77 Cutlass I had once... big ole fuel hog that passed everything but a gas station, yet sure was fun going 0-100mph in. 

Anyway my wife just returned from the big AZ and said "boy is it hot there"... 109 in the shade and still 95 at 2am.
She also said the people there are great.

Edit:
Later on;
Night 3 of "playing flashlight" along the river bank with virtually no clouds, no moon and low humidity. Perfect. 

The idea was to play the role of a campground cop in or about 1955. So along for the ride were a TL122B from the 40's, a couple of machine age 2C lights that were a typical flashlight from hardware stores or local dept stores of the time. A generic Brite Star style and an Olin with a safety ring. And lastly a Franco miner light from about 1915. 




Lit by the miner light.
Also a Pelican 2320 went along for spotting snakes 50 yards+ away.

Walking along the shore was a treat while noting the different era PR2 bulbs in the 2C's and a PR7 in the TL122. It was surprising how bright those old lights are and a very enjoyable experience while pretending to be some maintenance guy who is just going around making sure nobody is out and up to no good. 
The Olin stole the show with the generic nipping at its heels. Probably a great 75' thrower with a 100 to 125' ability to see something amiss. Spill was awesome and provided sure footing amounts of light.
The TL122 was pretty good, and I can see how a camper or soldier of the time would be glad to have one.

The Franco... well that one is an indoor light. Great for lighting up rooms, but not real useful beyond 35' or so due to the floody beam. But in 1915, it sure beat the stuffings out of darkness I'm sure. 





That is about 3' from the bulb. 
So once you get a car length away things get dim quickly.


Later was the incan war. Pelican M6 vs a Brinkmann MaxFire.
Man, it was easy to see how the P60 module was such a game changer. They don't necessarily throw so overwhelmingly well vs the vintage stuff. But the overall brightness of the total package with a throw that was easily seen as better... combined with a light that easily fits into the front (or back) pocket of a loosely fitting pair of ****ies work pants... Oh man! It was exciting to pretend to be that security guy using a P60 type light for the first time. 

I won't declare a clear winner between the two as the MaxFire was better at lighting a wider area and suffers from virtually zero artifacts (just like the LX-6 light), yet the Pelican does a fine job at both while providing an overall more pleasing beam. 

I took lots of pix through the last 3 nights, but to me, posting them here would be like when your nephew brings over a 200 page photo album of his first childs first 30 days on planet earth.... I'll spare you guys from that...


----------



## tex.proud

I pulled into the work center at the end of the day to see my old supervisor looking under his work truck. Asked what he was up to, and long story short, I had my trusty HDS out to crawl under the front end to locate a radiator leak. Taking it to get repaired in the morning. Simple use, but the old fella didn't have to crawl under the truck.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD35 on medium to investigate a small 'thump' on a window tonight. Never did find out what hit the window.


----------



## bykfixer

I had the honor of interviewing an urban combat Marine who was fishing by the shore near my location. It all started out when I was shining a flashlight to take some beam pix. 
I heard "what flashlight is that?" in the distance. I retorted "stand by"... then the voice was close by repeating the question. 

When I mentioned PK he said "what?"... when I said "SureFire designer" he said "oh, that PK" lol. 

I was shining the FL-2 for some beam pix. He had noted how tight it was and decided to investigate the light. Soon after we were discussing the PR-1 and it's potential for urban combat uses. 

The more I learned what would suit his situation the more questions I asked. The more questions I asked the more forthcoming he was with ideas since some random civilian actually gave a flip about how a little flashlight could help him stay alive in the real deal. 
He pointed it at various objects noting how it was not "lighting him", or how a shiney finish is a bad thing, and in general taught me what it was like to be kicking in doors of places he and his comrads had been while hunting out members of Osama Bin Ladens fan club. 

Awe man, it was fun. My only regret other than parting company was not giving him that PR-1. 
At some point I will make sure he has one.

Oh, almost forgot... not long before that I used the PR-1 for a headlight for a stranded golf cart driver.
I was staying at a place over looking the mouth of a river near the ocean (hence people fishing nearby). It is at the top of a hill known as "the golf cart killer". 

See, people ride around on their battery powered golf carts at this campground and at some point drive to the bottom of the hill to take in the view I had from my easy chair. But at least a half dozen a week cannot muster up enough ooomph to make it back to the top of "golf cart killer". This lady had 2 little kids who began to panic when they got stuck. 

I advised her to turn off her lights while I pushed. Being the area is very dark, again the little kids were freaking out. Twin girls about 4 years old. 
When I turned it to medium it was plenty bright to see better than the golf cart. I'm doing the teeth hold thing while pushing. One little girl is asking "mr, why you have that flashlight in your teeth?" while other is saying "I like your shiney bracelt, thank you for helping our mom" while the other one is still fascinated I'm holding the flashlight with my teeth and is saying "when we get back I'm going to tell daddy he can hold a flashlight in his teeth too". lol.

Things worked out for those little girls and I could still hear a chorus of "thank mr flashlight man" way off in the distance.





This is what they go to see.





Golf cart killer.
Nothing special. But to a weakened golf cart battery that needs a jolt of turbo... well it's about a 10:1 ratio of carts that make is vs those that don't.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I was going to post about having two different reps come to give me bids on installing some additional fresh air ducting and two new furnaces. And rant about both of them not having a flashlight when we explored the attic cuz they both used their cellphones .... :hairpull: But who the hell wants to post after bykfixer's two most excellent stories?!! :bow: He's a tough act to follow.

~ C.G.


----------



## ven

Awesome mr flashlight man :rock:


----------



## sgt253

Wow. My story of cleaning up after my 9 yr old, after getting sick to his stomach all over his bedroom and upstairs hall way, pales in comparison. I was a sight, me with a headlamp on and two flashlights, looking for stains on the carpet.


----------



## DK Demand Lab

This did not happen exactly today but I thought it was interesting of a flashlight use I had.

Recently I had to meet up with my friends at a restaurant in Los Angeles with valet-only parking lot (typical of busier parts in LA).
I had to make a left turn in order to directly get into the parking lot from the busy street and the lot was full, valet attendant was not in my sight.
Due to the angle, I was not able to high beam to grab attention from the valet guy(s) or restaurant employee(s).
(I did not want to obnoxiously block the little and busy street either)

I immediately took out my PKDL's PK-PR1 and flashed toward the parking lot in high output mode. 
In a few seconds, this one valet guy popped out probably thought it was a car's headlight.
It was hell of use of a flashlight that night. Perfect use of a non-verbal no noise communication with a stranger.

I always EDC my PK PR-1 even when I am expected to drive most of the day/night.


----------



## RunnersLunge

I have completed a fair bit of actual mechanical maintenance to the car lately but this task may be one of the most fruitful. I finally got around to removing that pesky door chime when the door is ajar/open. I always hated that stupid feature and now that fuse is no more.


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> I used my PD35 on medium to investigate a small 'thump' on a window tonight. Never did find out what hit the window.




Might have been a raven. Will you ever know?.... Nevermore.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I was going to post about having two different reps come to give me bids on installing some additional fresh air ducting and two new furnaces. And rant about both of them not having a flashlight when we explored the attic cuz they both used their cellphones .... :hairpull: But who the hell wants to post after bykfixer's two most excellent stories?!! :bow: He's a tough act to follow.



Indeed! I'm horribly jealous of both his encounters.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> Indeed! I'm horribly jealous of both his encounters.



The man knows how to use a flashlight.

~ C.G.


----------



## bykfixer

You guys are making me blush.

1 year ago today this place changed my life (for the better)


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> You guys are making me blush.
> 
> 1 year ago today this place changed my life (for the better)



Good to hear. Bet your wallet hates us though. :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveAZ

Monocrom said:


> Good to hear. Bet your wallet hates us though. :thumbsup:



Ain't that the truth! Every time I revisit after some time away my wallet ends up lighter...:shrug:


----------



## bykfixer

Monocrom said:


> Good to hear. Bet your wallet hates us though. :thumbsup:



Eh, it fits in my pocket better... so there is that.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD35 on medium to trace some messed up wiring behind my hotel room's TV set last night.


----------



## bykfixer

PhotonWrangler said:


> I used my PD35 on medium to trace some messed up wiring behind my hotel room's TV set last night.



That is what being a flashaholic is all about.
Some days we hope for shadows that could use some lighting.


Tonight I started working a night shift along a busy roadway. There was a safety meeting before things got started. Things like safety glasses, ear plugs and reflective clothing were discussed. 
When the topic turned to reflectors there was a bald guy who jokingly asked if his skull was shiney enough.
I whipped out my PR-1 and shone it on his noggin. 

Laughter erupted at his question then when the flashlight glared off his really shiney scalp we all agreed his skull is pretty shiney... but the book says he has to cover it with a hard hat.
Stupid rulebook. lol


----------



## idleprocess

I have a new assignment at work in a new office, which means that the cube invariably needs to be re-arranged. The SF Sidekick I received as a Christmas gift was more than up to the challenge _(new workstation set up, cables routed sanely, power cords under the desk unplugged and replugged, cube accessories repositioned)_. I'm now looking forward to this opportunity - getting into the network management and application maintenance side of things.


----------



## Aries256

Used my P12gt to find out what was making a racket at work, turns out we have owls here, and one caught a smaller bird. Huge owl too, dont know what kind of owl it was though.


----------



## blah9

Took my Fenix TK09 out to the beach and walked around a bit. Then my wife and I lay down on some towels for about an hour and watched the meteor shower. It was cloudy but luckily the one patch in the whole sky seemed to be above us the whole time! We managed to see quite a few, and some were really large and left a trail behind that we could see for a bit. Awesome fun.

On another note my wife thought she saw something moving toward us and shined the light. It ended up scaring the crap out of someone walking with no lights haha. Oh well. He scared the crap out of her to begin with too! Seemed like a nice person.


----------



## Offgridled

I had a local cop drive by and he flashed his flashlight at me. I had my daughters puppy out to go to the bathroom. So I had to shine my Vinh quad p60 drop in back at him. Of course he pulled over and had to come say something. I looked at him and said oh I'm sorry I didn't know you were the police, by the way officer I think you need a better fladhlights yours is not very bright. Funny thing he took down the information on my light he was very impressed. Now I've seen him come by a couple more times and now he wave. Moral of this story. A good bright flashlight made me important to the police department . I'm still laughing about it


----------



## bykfixer

Offgridled said:


> I had a local cop drive by and he flashed his flashlight at me. I had my daughters puppy out to go to the bathroom. So I had to shine my Vinh quad p60 drop in back at him. Of course he pulled over and had to come say something. I looked at him and said oh I'm sorry I didn't know you were the police, by the way officer I think you need a better fladhlights yours is not very bright. Funny thing he took down the information on my light he was very impressed. Now I've seen him come by a couple more times and now he wave. Moral of this story. A good bright flashlight made me important to the police department . I'm still laughing about it



Yer important alright. lol


----------



## AndrwTNT

Used my hds clicky to check the gauges and clean the filters at the orange grove..


----------



## Poppy

Good story Mr Bykfixer :thumbsup:

I'm glad that hill wasn't too Looooooooooong or the lens on your light would have gotten all foggy from all the huffing and puffing


----------



## Offgridled

bykfixer said:


> Yer important alright. lol



Thats funny . I live in a small town so these guys will now all come by for a light show. I'm going to bring out the big throwers this weekend and put on a search party light show. : to be continued:


----------



## bykfixer

Poppy said:


> Good story Mr Bykfixer :thumbsup:I'm glad that hill wasn't too Looooooooooong or the lens on your light would have gotten all foggy from all the huffing and puffing



Oh, if it had been a biggy Ida handed her my celphone... hers had a dead battery (imagine that... so she had no flashlight either. lol)



Offgridled said:


> Thats funny . I live in a small town so these guys will now all come by for a light show. I'm going to bring out the big throwers this weekend and put on a search party light show. : to be continued:



That's pretty cool. Maybe they'll end up with better lights soon.



Last night I used my Streamlight TL2 LED to guide my way through a blackberry laden field. Chiggers prevention. 
I was at work and have my hardhat lamp dialed down to battery sipper mode to keep from blinding nearby workers. And it wasn't bright enough to discern young blackberry plants from other vegetation. 

Once I had navigated through the potential minefield of chiggers a series of other lights were used to (or attempted) to light up docks about 100 yards away. 

My pencil beam'd Strion LED and TL2 were the best combo beams for that as the other (brighter) lights I had with me were lighting up surrounding 100% humidity saturated air molecules, masking my far away vision. 
A lowly Mag 2C ML25 LED twisted to pencil beam smoked all the others. It wasn't even a fair contest. All 177 lumens aimed to a pencil lead beam configuration does a great job at lighting distant object.

As an added experiment I used it dialed like that to guide my way back through the chigger laiden mine field.A slightly diffused acrylite lens from flashlight lens .com deflects a few photons into spill while hardly affecting throw. 
I thought it might be a great combo. Last night I learned that indeed it is.


----------



## blah9

Awesome stories. I used my Armytek Wizard Pro Warm on its lowest mode to light up a spotting scope to take a look at the moon. Didn't see as many meteors as last night because the moon was out and it was a bit cloudier but it was still fun. Also used the headlamp to navigate outside and to get back in the house. Fun times. I also played with the TK09 again briefly and even more briefly shined the TK75vnkt. Man what a fun light but it's not the best for not attracting a bunch of attention haha.

I also brought my Nitecore TM06vn with me on this trip which hasn't gotten much attention lately so maybe I'll take it out at some point too. We'll see though. I hate having to worry about the parasitic battery drain.


----------



## Monocrom

Well, the idiot I relieve three nights out of five forgot to tell me about a bag that got turned in to Lost & Found. I thought it was his, thought that he'd return for it. He does that sort of thing constantly! Leave stuff behind that he has to return for. Not tonight though.So I open the main compartment to log in not just the bag but the contents as well. Have to do that in case lost bags contain live-saving meds. inside, illegal drugs, guns, or human body parts. Main compartment has two books in it. Smaller compartment has a narrow opening. Couldn't see inside, and I'm not sticking my hand into something that contains unknown items. Out comes my 2AAA Bushnell penlight to shed some light on the subject.

Turns out it was standard travel-size toiletries.


----------



## buds224

Used a Manker E14 on Low to light up vinyl sideways. When cutting vinyl decals, it can sometimes be tough to see the cuts, but shining light sideways makes it easier to weed out the negative vinyl.


----------



## Repsol600rr

We mis timed the start of our car project today. Helped a friend change break pads and fluid as well as re wire his rear light bar (emt on my deprtment) of his car before we track it and my mustang tomorrow. Had my micro stream clipped to a ball cap and then handed it to another friend who was putting quick disconnects in the light bar circuit. Replaced it on my cap with the a2 on white LEDs. Used the sc52d to shine into the master cylinder to check fluid levels as we were bleeding. In total used about half the 14500 and a bit more than half the aaa. Always fun to get your hands dirty. Especially after dark to play with lights in a practical setting.


----------



## bykfixer

Body has adapted to night shift mode on a non work night.
Everybody is sleeping but me.
What to do?

I know! Change the oil in my lawn mower. Yeah. Light switch busted in the shed? No biggy. The bykfixer has a flashlight for that too. 
10 minutes later lights on in the shed. But holy hot sauce Batman... it's still 100° in there.

Lawnmower soon after was up on saw horses and fresh oil was put in.... outside where it was only 83°…
New filter and plug too. 
It's only 3am and I'm still zooming like Redbull main lining crackhead. 

Wait! I have that dremel mounted blade sharpener. 
Worked like a charm and in less than 2 shakes of a lambs tail the blade was razor sharp.

3 Mag ML25 LED's in a circle in "mule" mode made for some mighty fine light-age. 
3:45 and everything is put away. Now what?
Pffft! Cut grass. Yup I was cutting my back yard at 4am guided by my trusty Coast headlamp. 

Wife wakes at 6am saying "I dreamed somebody was cutting grass at night" lol.


----------



## ven

Cut your grass at 4am!!! boy you are the perfect neighbor :laughing: and no doubt turned some porch lights out too!


----------



## bykfixer

I have a really quiet lawnmower. 
Campground quiet at 62dB. It's one of the many charms of my Toro push mower. 'Lectric starting, blade braker, super mulcher.


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> I have a really quiet lawnmower.
> Campground quiet at 62dB. It's one of the many charms of my Toro push mower. 'Lectric starting, blade braker, super mulcher.



I dont!! could not mow the lawn at that time without lots of curtain twitching :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

In my neighborhood.... There'd be a couple of gun barrels peeking through those curtains.


----------



## Offgridled

Monocrom said:


> In my neighborhood.... There'd be a couple of gun barrels peeking through those curtains.



Be careful out there in them neck of the woods
Full turbo recommended!


----------



## bykfixer

Another day at the office so to speak...
That is if you're a vampire. 

Tonight more light comparisons. The Stinger was back, along with a 6 volt Bushnell dust collector, a Malkoff'd Maglite, my Coast HP7R, and the Mag XL50 again. (I really like that one). 

After observing the HP7R outhrows every other light I own, I decided the Stinger is still better due to the blend of spill it provides. 

All evening I had been watching a light show in the distance. Lightning was way off in the distance and was very entertaining. Yet suddenly... winds picked up...




Beam shot via Stinger






And the sky grew angry nearby...
Radar check time....




I was the little triangle...
Uh oh. Time to take cover as all that red n yellow that had been moving North by North East began to suddenly expand southward.... 
This is about to get serious. 
30 seconds later mother nature had changed her mind and I was soaking wet. 
Lights put up, I'm back in a safe spot...

Enjoy the light show through a windshield.

2 hours later and everyone has gone home but me. 
I have the XL50 tailstanding on my dashboard on low to light up inside my truck while I enjoy a turkey on wheat sandwich and watch round 3 of mother natures light show.


----------



## ven

Cool post mr fixer

Got away for a few days camping, armed with a few lights,cooyoo quantum, HDS rotary,PrinceCvn triple,C2 with nichia triple,TN36vn,p17(callums choice of big gun) and a poplite t34(possibly the most used light!)
The base 



Some of the lights











In car charging




"MY EYES!"




HDS 200lm high cri, surprisingly bright on a dark field! ample and some lumenage! (which is not caught very well at all :laughing: )




"Wass ap Madison, cant see?".............



Poplite T34 flood in the Prince's flood



tn36vn , 8400lm of MKR goodness




Lenser p17 iirc




Now the pop T34 




had quite a bit of use, its a 3 mode and starts in high, 1/2 press and med then low. Low maybe 30lm ish and placed in a green(yep green) plastic cup made an easy on the eye night light for the table. The next night, the C2 with the nichia triple fitted perfectly where the umbrella part goes in the centre of the table. The C2/triple head sat there on moonlight mode for a nice low romantic light effect:naughty:................for the chinese takeaway

The p17 and T34 reached the trees easy when focused, pretty impressive for maybe 200lm of old school fuel powered illumination..........be it in your face!.







I do regret not taking a thrower though(dedicated) for some fun, packed light(pun intended) for ease and just though flood would be of more use. Till next time anyway........


----------



## bykfixer

^^ yeah in a Suby packed full o kids you need every square mm possible.


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> ^^ yeah in a Suby packed full o kids you need every square mm possible.




It was a tight fit! of course i packed the lights 1st...............priorities!


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> It was a tight fit! of course i packed the lights 1st...............priorities!



Well ya know...
They make roof racks...
In case the kids won't all fit. lol.


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> Well ya know...
> They make roof racks...
> In case the kids won't all fit. lol.




:laughing: i keep pondering over a roof box................yeh kids up there, need the lights all packed in a controlled climate


----------



## Bullzeyebill

You got your priorities right. Lights and batteries in the "climate controlled" car, and kids in roof rack. Lol.

Bill


----------



## ven

:twothumbs


----------



## bykfixer

Tonight I'm using a 2aaa minimag clipped to my shirt pocket bezel up. 

I bought it about a year ago for the wife to use. It has been in a cup with a bunch of Sharpies ever since. 

Frankly I'd never tried one even though I gave away a bunch at Christmas. 

Resting in a shirt pocket bezel up it is top heavy but the clip is keeping it in place when I bend over. Bezel down is probably best. (Reversed now... yep much better) 
The clip lets _you_ decide. 
I forget how many lumens it is. I'm guessing around 100. It is a lot brighter than my Microstream. Yet no need to dial it down like my PR-1 PK light for general use. 

You pull it out like an inkpen, twist the head about a quarter turn with one hand and it provides a nice wide spot with a bunch of spill. Great for generally lighting up a good 10' (3meter) swath up to 25' away.
If need be you can dial in the beam for a more throwy spot. 
Where I'm working the 4 spot light plant rivals the sun. But being portable means lots of shadows without night adapted vision. This little light is ideal for lighting all those shadows cast in areas I want to see better. 

Pretty neat little flashlight. Hopefully the wife doesn't want to use it now... 'cause she's outta luck.





The portable sunshine





Are they done here? 
Thats my job. To ensure cloth has completely wrapped around a square of gravel for subsurface water removing.
Plus a 1' overlap of the cloth supposed to happen.
Cannot tell without assistance of a flashlight.





Gap is no bueno...
Welp, they still have work to do. Dealing with these fellows is easy. They want it right also. So they gladly cut a strip of cloth and fixed the problem.

One fellow said "dam, thats a Maglite?" lol.


----------



## tex.proud

With the rainy skies we've had in my part of Texas lately its a bit dark in the back of my work vehicle. I used my HDS to check my fiber splice kit before getting to work on a job.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Nice kit. :thumbsup:


----------



## bykfixer

Tonights session involved using a Streamlight Sidewinder - Rescue version. A Molly light with articulating head instead of the normal fixed right angle kind. 





Shown versus a Bic lighter for scale.




Kinda like a Humvee versus a Willys Jeep.

Now using a Molly is nothing like using a regular tube shaped light with a beam at one end and tailcap at the other. 

Well the Rescue is able to be used in a straight line like that. Yet it's like carrying a pack of cigarettes that emits light at one end. 

Ok, I'm not military, police or a rescue worker, but just an average joe carrying a niche flashlight geared towards those folks... or perhaps profesional mountain climbers and those extreme adventure types who have their own tv show. 

So being it just arrived, has an unfamiliar shape and feel along with switch location... it took a bit of getting used to. Not long mind you. Afterall a Molly is still a flashlight so it does what flashlights do. 

I like that it turns on low. Maybe 7 lumens? Not many but very useful in complete darkness, yet if there is small amounts of light nearby... say a campfire, it still helps guide your path with a nice spot/spill combo. I suppose the thing that daunted me the most is it has 4 brightness settings. It uses the push n hold interface of Stingers and Strions. But I guess you could say low/med/hi/max....
Anyway it didn't take long to figure that out.

I really enjoyed using it in darkness, but when my duty required it light shadows caused by that light plant in previous entry... well the 50 some lumens fell short. Definitely not a daytime shadow lighter. 

In darkness it's great for say 100-150'. 

But hows the beam?
Glad you asked...




Color rendition is pretty accurate.





Big ole spot




Spot and spill have a near seamless blend.

The light also had a blue LED, a green LED and an IR LED.
I do not have IR gear so for all I know it doesn't even work.

The green is nice n bright without being a night vision killer. The blue would probably serve best for stealth when your IR gear hicups. 

The sliding difusser makes it into a sorta lantern. I'd use it for bedside night stand 2am nature call- don't wake the Mrs duties. 

For carry I slid it either in my back pocket or in the top (shirt pocket location) of my safety vest. Nothing too weighty about it but you know it is there. 
The clip is like a new 50' tape measure clip... only even wider. So it puts up a fight to fasten it to your pocket. It is not meant for quickness, but for staying put. So I just didn't use it much.

When climbing into a manhole I fastened it knowing it was going to stay put while I bent over or climbed in and out. 

I could definitely see this as an edc for some. Time will tell how often I use it. But like Stingers, Strions and my other Streamlights I'll know it'll be ready when I am and work *everytime* I need it to

Ok, gotta get back to work now...


----------



## bykfixer

So tonight at work out of the dark a perfect stranger walked up saying she had a flat tire. 

It was only a few minutes later tools she had supplied in the trunk of her Camry were being used to install a donut. 
Knowing my Microstream was not drool proof in past teeth hold technique uses, tonight was a chance to check out my rubber cement to the rubber button cover technique.
It worked. Woohoo!
Having all 3 PK models on my person at the time in this case meant 4 = 4. Never needed the backup, nor the backup to the backup, nor the backup to the backup-backup. Yay!!

The lady had her car fixed and I knew my Microstream is now drool proof. Win-win.


----------



## SteveAZ

bykfixer said:


> ... I knew my Microstream is now drool proof. Win-win.



Although I wrapped some silicone tape around the end of my EDC (MT10C w/ EC11 tail cap), that will only prevent teeth from chipping not drool. However I have *really* come to appreciate the reversible pocket clip on this. Put it on backwards and it clips very nicely to a hat brim and while not 100% substitute for a good headlamp, it's about a 90% headlamp replacement with a ball cap which takes care of the drool factor...


----------



## Repsol600rr

^^ I had my microstream mounted the same way today working on my uncles lawn tractor. The garage it's in is detached and has no power so the only way to see in there is flashlights. Wouldn't start for us. After trying a few things it turned out that the fuel filter had been put on backwards. Once that was corrected all it took was a little coaxing and she fired right up. He's been using the same one since 89. I use the hat method pretty often because I usually wear a cap when wrenching on stuff and my microstream is always on me.


----------



## blah9

Yeah that's a great technique when you don't have your headlamp with you. I've done that a few times with great success using a Fenix LD01.

My wife and her sister went for a walk over the weekend at dusk so I handed them my Fenix TK09 to take with them. It turns out that they didn't use it much to show their presence to cars, but they did have a great time finding bunnies on the way!

I'm planning on washing a couple cars tonight with my wife and then scrubbing off and painting over some rust so I bet we'll be out until around dusk. Looks like it will be great weather and a perfect time to use my Armytek Wizard Pro Warm to finish things up.


----------



## CanadianSurvivalCompany

How about dropping one light and needing another to find the first one 😂


----------



## Richub

Tonight we were enjoying a nice summer evening, until a car with badly aimed headlights parked right in front of us to allow the kids to catch a few Pokemon, blinding everyone in our group. 

We asked if he could turn off his headlights for a while, and he just flipped us off.  (Nice example for those kids... NOT)

So I grabbed my Fenix TK35 Ultimate Edition and lit up his windshield on full turbo. Now he got the message and turned off his lights. 
When he drove off he cussed us out, spat at us (and missed, fortunately), and flipped us off once more.

The 'father of the year...' Sheesh.


----------



## bykfixer

Richub said:


> Tonight we were enjoying a nice summer evening, until a car with badly aimed headlights parked right in front of us to allow the kids to catch a few Pokemon, blinding everyone in our group.
> 
> We asked if he could turn off his headlights for a while, and he just flipped us off.  (Nice example for those kids... NOT)
> 
> So I grabbed my Fenix TK35 Ultimate Edition and lit up his windshield on full turbo. Now he got the message and turned off his lights.
> When he drove off he cussed us out, spat at us (and missed, fortunately), and flipped us off once more.
> 
> The 'father of the year...' Sheesh.



Mean people suck! 

Good on you with the flashlight.


----------



## Poppy

Richub said:


> Tonight we were enjoying a nice summer evening, until a car with badly aimed headlights parked right in front of us to allow the kids to catch a few Pokemon, blinding everyone in our group.
> 
> We asked if he could turn off his headlights for a while, and he just flipped us off.  (Nice example for those kids... NOT)
> 
> So I grabbed my Fenix TK35 Ultimate Edition and lit up his windshield on full turbo. Now he got the message and turned off his lights.
> When he drove off he cussed us out, spat at us (and missed, fortunately), and flipped us off once more.
> 
> The 'father of the year...' Sheesh.


He's lucky that TK wasn't mounted on top of an AK.
Or maybe YOU are lucky... or you might have been tempted to use it.

Yeah... some people, just don't get it.


----------



## Firebottle

Chasing my dog through the brush! We were out for a walk the other night and he chased a rabbit into the brush. A black dog in the brush at night isn't the easiest thing to see lol.


----------



## bykfixer

After a couple of weeks at night work and using 100% LED lights it dawned on me that I did some Maglite hotwires in March that utilized stock parts, solar lamp rechargeables and more cell mag bi-pins. They were used for dog walking and stuff but had been indoors all summer 'cepts for the ROP 2C.

So tonight I brought a 2C outfitted with a pair of solar lamp 18500's and a 4 cell bipin bulb. Other than that it is all stock. 

When I used it to compete with the light plant I soon realized how I miss those incan lights. It did the trick while providing that slightly warm glow only an incan can do with fresh cells. 

Thing is, all of those construction workers appreciated the light I'd use to light shadows that caused them to struggle. Yet not once was I asked about them. 

Tonight I was asked a birage of questions about my brighter than normal 2C Maglite though. I thought that was pretty nifty.





How I prefer the beam dialed.





Lots of spill from that big Magflector





Throw isn't bad at all for a nearly stock 2C Mag.
Those white things are 3' tall grade stakes. Trees are in the distance.


----------



## Subterrestrial

Richub said:


> Tonight we were enjoying a nice summer evening, until a car with badly aimed headlights parked right in front of us to allow the kids to catch a few Pokemon, blinding everyone in our group.
> 
> We asked if he could turn off his headlights for a while, and he just flipped us off.  (Nice example for those kids... NOT)
> 
> So I grabbed my Fenix TK35 Ultimate Edition and lit up his windshield on full turbo. Now he got the message and turned off his lights.
> When he drove off he cussed us out, spat at us (and missed, fortunately), and flipped us off once more.
> 
> The 'father of the year...' Sheesh.


+1. Some people....

When people drive past me yelling insults for no reason when I'm out walking at night, I like to hit them with a nice tactical strobe. Freaks them out and it's better than yelling back or getting pissed off.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> After a couple of weeks at night work and using 100% LED lights it dawned on me that I did some Maglite hotwires in March that utilized stock parts, solar lamp rechargeables and more cell mag bi-pins. They were used for dog walking and stuff but had been indoors all summer 'cepts for the ROP 2C.
> 
> So tonight I brought a 2C outfitted with a pair of solar lamp 18500's and a 4 cell bipin bulb. Other than that it is all stock.
> 
> When I used it to compete with the light plant I soon realized how I miss those incan lights. It did the trick while providing that slightly warm glow only an incan can do with fresh cells.
> 
> Thing is, all of those construction workers appreciated the light I'd use to light shadows that caused them to struggle. Yet not once was I asked about them.
> 
> Tonight I was asked a birage of questions about my brighter than normal 2C Maglite though. I thought that was pretty nifty.
> .


Nice nifty story! 
I'm glad that you are enjoying your incans. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ishango

I was camping for the past two weeks. My girlfriend and I used my S10, T10, Jetbeam JET-1, SC52w, HDS 120 executive, D25C Ti, BLF 348 and CL20 all week pretty much every evening. Gave the kids a pair of E01's. Had the PD35 and a MT26 on standby in the car in case I needed more power. Had a lot of fun.


----------



## bykfixer

Poppy said:


> Nice nifty story!
> I'm glad that you are enjoying your incans. :thumbsup:



The contractor is a family that hale from a place where mud bogs are a regular occurance along with grizzly bear hunts, small city sized cotton fields and lots of tradition.
So when they see a PK flashlight, a Streamlight or even a Coast product they think "city slicker" toys.

But when I whipped out a Maglite... now that was special (to them anyway).


----------



## George7806

Although it wasn't today, but here is one of my favorite place, I like to use my lights at:


----------



## ven

Very cool george


----------



## Offgridled

Beautiful. Can I ask where that is located?


----------



## George7806

ven said:


> Very cool george





Offgridled said:


> Beautiful. Can I ask where that is located?



It is located in a small town called Balatonfured in Hungary. I grew up so close to this place, that I've spent most if my weekends here from age 8-16. Best memories if my childhood....


----------



## Monocrom

Richub said:


> Tonight we were enjoying a nice summer evening, until a car with badly aimed headlights parked right in front of us to allow the kids to catch a few Pokemon, blinding everyone in our group.
> 
> We asked if he could turn off his headlights for a while, and he just flipped us off.  (Nice example for those kids... NOT)
> 
> So I grabbed my Fenix TK35 Ultimate Edition and lit up his windshield on full turbo. Now he got the message and turned off his lights.
> When he drove off he cussed us out, spat at us (and missed, fortunately), and flipped us off once more.
> 
> The 'father of the year...' Sheesh.



Sadly, yet another example of a child who only grew up physically, and had children of his own. Instead of being out there to teach them about real nocturnal creatures, he drove them over to hunt fictional ones. Oh well, at he "saw the light" for a moment.


----------



## bykfixer

Tonight at work was a chance to remember why I used to like the Energizer hard case about a year ago. It was one I bought before buying my first Coast HP7 iirc. Either way it has hardly been used thanks to a bunch of other lights that quickly replaced it. Brighter lights that zoomed and then my first SureFires.

Poor hard case quickly sank to the bottom of a carry bag. Tonight I found it while cleaning under the seat of my work truck all tucked inside a bag of bags who had empty packages from batteries and other flashlights. I nearly tossed it tonight but something told me to double check the bag.





Well I'm glad I did. It still has the energizers it came with and the cases were leak free with no buldge at the seams at all. Nice.

Tonight was supposed to be all about the Mag XL50 I brought with me. But the hard case has been such a pleasure to hold, carry, and use that once again the XL50 is getting passenger seat duty.

By todays standards the lowly hard case pales in comparision. But it aint a bad flashlight at all.

The beam on high is a nice wide spot with a bunch of side spill and on low it still provides light for your path about 50' away. 





High beam





Low beam. 

Colors look pretty good too. All in all I'd be glad to gift them to people I like. 
Nothing gimmicky about it. Just a forward on, low then off. The side switch is easy to find in the dark and it weighs practically nothing when the 2aa case easily fits in a trouser pocket.

This is another case of 'even a bad flashlight aint bad these days.'


----------



## ven

Something about that light, seems to shout "drop me all you want, I will bounce back at your head!"


----------



## bykfixer

I ended up giving it away.

See there's this [email protected]$$ kid on the crew. Mid 30's but still looks and acts 12... Good kid and a hard worker but the boss, well he's the guy Santa Clause sends to your house when you end up on the naughty list... you know the type. Looks like Santa, acts like Satan.

Anyway he's been riding the kid hard lately, which in turn causes the kid to goof up, which in turn causes evil Santa to holler more which in turn... 
Anyway the boss loaned him his 99¢ multi led junky light then got all fretted with the boy for dropping it. 
Boy is trying to find stuff with no light now and evil Santa is sure enough going off the rails.

I couldn't stand to see the grown @$$ kid keep getting mentally abused by evil Santa. So when evil Santa wasn't looking I slipped the kid the Energizer.
That boy was walking on sunshine the rest of the night.


----------



## ven

Nice gesture mr fixer, always good to help out colleagues


----------



## KeepingItLight

bykfixer said:


> Anyway the boss loaned him his 99¢ multi led junky light then got all fretted with the boy for dropping it.



Who could imagine anyone ever dropping a flashlight in a construction zone. 

Never happens.


----------



## bykfixer

KeepingItLight said:


> Who could imagine anyone ever dropping a flashlight in a construction zone.
> 
> Never happens.



Agreed. 
I happened to find a wrist lanyard laying on the ground last night and added it to the light. Dude took full advantage of it too. 

Speaking with an impediment he says "I aint dwoppin this one" lol.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> I ended up giving it away.
> 
> See there's this [email protected]$$ kid on the crew. Mid 30's but still looks and acts 12... Good kid and a hard worker but the boss, well he's the guy Santa Clause sends to your house when you end up on the naughty list... you know the type. Looks like Santa, acts like Satan.
> 
> Anyway he's been riding the kid hard lately, which in turn causes the kid to goof up, which in turn causes evil Santa to holler more which in turn...
> Anyway the boss loaned him his 99¢ multi led junky light then got all fretted with the boy for dropping it.
> Boy is trying to find stuff with no light now and evil Santa is sure enough going off the rails.
> 
> I couldn't stand to see the grown @$$ kid keep getting mentally abused by evil Santa. So when evil Santa wasn't looking I slipped the kid the Energizer.
> That boy was walking on sunshine the rest of the night.




Great story my friend :thumbsup:


----------



## bykfixer

Thanks Poppy. 
I'll see if I can't get a photo of evil Santa later. He's actually a pretty nice guy outside of work, but is pretty rough on his crew.

Edit:




How'd you like to wake up Christmas morning and see this guy eating the milk and cookies?


----------



## ven

:laughing: Classic!


----------



## Offgridled

bykfixer said:


> Thanks Poppy.
> I'll see if I can't get a photo of evil Santa later. He's actually a pretty nice guy outside of work, but is pretty rough on his crew.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you like to wake up Christmas morning and see this guy eating the milk and cookies?



Looks pretty ruff on himself. Hey smile bro


----------



## bykfixer

Feeling kinda bad about my Mag XL50. It seems like every time I vow to use it as the "light of the night" at work something changes that thought. 
Well it happened again tonight. 

I suppose the only way to ensure it ends up as "light of the night" would be to remove the half dozen or so other lights from my truck and not bring any EDC's. That aint gonna happen if I can help it. 

Tonight called for more lumens than that fine flashlight puts out. Well kinda. It was in my truck when I needed about 200 lumens. My PR-1 was in my pocket. 

So the PR-1 was used to help a guy decide if the concrete they were going to use was 'dry' enough. See the load was batched with too much water. It flowed like Pepsi. The contractor wanted it to flow like pancake batter.
The load was sent back to the concrete plant where cement powder was added. 
When the material started out of the drum onto the chute we heard a plop this time instead of a splashing/ running water sound. 

The driver pulls out his little multi LED light and the contractor a celphone. Ugh!

I reached in my pocket and pulled out the PR-1 and double clicked to medium....




Before the PR-1




Ahhhh, much better. 

As the night wore on there were other similar scenarios where again I was the only person with a decent flashlight. 

It's 3am and since I'm near my truck I'll grab the XL50 and use it the rest of the night.

Edit:
So much for that. While I was eating lunch the contractor decided to leave early.
Maybe the XL 50 will get to do it's thing next time...


----------



## ven

Cools stuff mr fixer! You seem to use your light a lot during the night, mine for work is day time use..............not quite as fun(not as tiring either as i dont miss nights!).

Used the seraph for the 1st time in work, used the nichia triple 4 mode for a while,actually found with the optics(use to a mule of late) it was a little hard to get a good balance of light without it shining of blingy bits of stainless in the machine. Mule is great for that as it appears a soft wall of light everywhere. 









So a swap around , now the 219c mule inside









Even weighed them fully loaded(cell/p60)










p60 lights which are my work ones, all have triples of some kind inside, 2 are 219B, 1 is a 219C and the other an xp-g2








Mule gets the most use, when i want a change, the 219B gets some use , just like to break stuff up . As its a tool and they all do the same job(throw light out), where as a 13mm spanner is a 13mm spanner, the flashlight can have different beam patterns and tints...........best tool ever!


----------



## sween1911

Getting to that time of year again when it's pitch black when I get up in the morning to go to the gym. 

Either the Novatac 85T (modded with an XPG2) or Gladius (modded with Triple XPG2) are by the bedside on low-low to help me get up and grab my gear to get out the door.


----------



## Poppy

Gee... I wonder why you named him Evil Santa 

Ven,
I'm a little surprised that your work lights don't show more signs of wear.


----------



## ven

Poppy said:


> Gee... I wonder why you named him Evil Santa
> 
> Ven,
> I'm a little surprised that your work lights don't show more signs of wear.



The p1d does , just does not pick up on the phone easy







Reason behind the stainless was to keep looking tidy and it has after many drops. The black ano L2T is just a back up, been used a couple of times and not dropped :laughing: 

The seraph seems tough!!! I got a p60 stuck in it yesterday(too much copper foil). Could i get it out............hands cut from threads, long story short i prized it out with a couple of leavers. The p60 (copper) easily marked/dinged during the unwanted process. This was prying from the top of the body/threads with force(took about 20m ...............seriously not impressed and lesson learned). Not a mark on the body or thread, like new still .


----------



## Poppy

Yeah.. I saw the marks on that ONE... one out of four daily users. I expected the stainless to look good, and to continue to do so.

Clumsy me... it seems that I can't handle a flashlight without dropping it.  OK... I'm not that bad, but it is a good thing my phone is in a case. And many of my lights have seen the floor up close more than once.


----------



## ven

I am super clumsy!!! But i am yet to break/crack an iphone screen over the years, i am organised and wont take a phone out without a decent case(ordered before i get the phone). Flashlight wise i do take care and treat with respect as with all my tools. A lot of use , it is rested on something to illuminate the subject. So it could roll off or get dinged whilst moving it around which tends to be the majority if bumps/dings/scrapes.


----------



## Repsol600rr

Both my zebras assisted in an oil change today as well as prepping a friends boat for fishing tomorrow morning


----------



## ven

Used a few lights for frog hunting(add a few beam pic)some of the lights



and the r50vn, did forget a couple though

k60vn



A frog!




More pics here
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...various-Vinh-light-pics-amp-random-ones/page6


----------



## blah9

Looks fun ven. I used my Armytek Wizard Pro Warm last night so my wife and I could work on installing an aftermarket head unit in her Mazda 3 so she can use Android Auto and all the stuff that goes along with that. Almost done now but found out that a wiring harness had a couple wires in the wrong spot so had to move them. Hopefully when we try it today everything will work great! Only thing messed up was the steering wheel controls last night.


----------



## blacktop_one

I had noises in the attic early this morning, so I checked out the far reaches and small crevices with my Nitecore MT40GT. Never saw a thing. Critter must have been burrowed down into the insulation. Time to set up the game camera.


----------



## Offgridled

I had to search and destroy the spiders coming in and setting up home


----------



## blah9

Worked on organizing stuff in my new car tonight. Used the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm for the task which was perfect.


----------



## bykfixer

Played night fetch with the dog. 
They don't see at night like a cat. Or at least mine doesn't. 

So I'd toss the toy towards the lit area and he'd happily go get it. 

If I tossed without the light he'd be a good sport about it, but would pretty much give up quick-like and run back to me... but when I'd turn the light back on he'd prance back across the yard (having no idea where the toy landed) and would search it out until... 
I had a 100 lumen thrower that has a low of 10 and that was plenty for him up to 75' away. 

He didn't care about tint btw... he just wanted to see the toy.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

bykfixer said:


> He didn't care about tint btw... he just wanted to see the toy.



Lol, really enjoy your posts. :thumbsup:


----------



## Richub

You're not the only one, Bill... 

I spent the better part of the evening with a friend and my Fenix TK35 and TK35 Ultimate edition looking out for a 7 week old black kitten that escaped outdoors in the dark.
After two hours of searching we finally found him, tucked in under the pillows of a neighbor's deckchair. :twothumbs 
I guess he wanted a nice warm place to nap after that outdoor adventure, but that surely gave us a hard time finding him...


----------



## TKC

*I used my flash light to check for the skunk that sprayed my dog, when bringing her in to the front yard to give her a bath.*


----------



## yearnslow

I used a Fenix TK60 to look for a snake that was seen near the house about half an hour ago.


----------



## blah9

My wife and I were eating outside on our balcony. When we came inside we found that a moth managed to get inside the sliding door and was fluttering around the dining room light.

We turned off all the lights and I turned on my Fenix TK09. I shined it at the floor and the moth came over to it wildly flying in a circle inside the beam. Then all I had to do was walk it over to the door and lean my arm out the door, and the moth followed! It was awesome how smoothly that technique worked to get the moth outside again.


----------



## Offgridled

Took out my mm18vn72 to check my sprinklers watering the yard. Lit up the whole city


----------



## bykfixer

blah9 said:


> My wife and I were eating outside on our balcony. When we came inside we found that a moth managed to get inside the sliding door and was fluttering around the dining room light.
> 
> We turned off all the lights and I turned on my Fenix TK09. I shined it at the floor and the moth came over to it wildly flying in a circle inside the beam. Then all I had to do was walk it over to the door and lean my arm out the door, and the moth followed! It was awesome how smoothly that technique worked to get the moth outside again.



Simple genious!! :twothumbs


----------



## tex.proud

Using my HDS Rotary 18650 to work on the phone lines in the drop-ceiling of a jewelry store.


----------



## bykfixer

Uh huh... you say "work on the lines"...

You sure you aint using that hi CRI to case the joint? 
Eh, just kidding.

It's fun to use your favorite flashlight at your employment.
Won't say "job" since that implys work. And if you love what you do their is no "work" involved...


----------



## slackercruster

When shooting photos at night, in the dark I use it to see how dirty my lens is.


----------



## ScottFree

Used a PD35 Tac on Turbo to illuminate three laughing and possibly slightly drunk idiots on bicycles (with no lights on at all) who nearly sideswiped me as I walked on the sidewalk walking home from buying provisions at my local supermarket. Apparently the sidewalk is for pedestrians and bicycles now and they were trying to take all of it, as well as the road as they were weaving left to right. Waited until a car passed by before I took out the light and switched on what I am now going to call 'The Beam Of Justice' as they slowly pedaled away. I think they got the message as one guy nearly jumped the bike six feet standing still.


----------



## bykfixer

Beam of Justice. Good one. 

I did a little beam of justice while driving in the rain tonight.
You see when the roads are wet glare is awful. At one point folks kept approaching me with their brights on.
I'm thinking "nobody can see knucklehead, follow the tail lights" and slow down hoping they'd pass. Nope. They'd tailgate blinding me worse. I
Hmmph! I'd brake check a couple of times while other foot was still on the throttle. Therefore not actually slowing. My thought was "the closer you get the more my spray is gonna blind your dum***! 
I began thinking "what would evil Santa do?" Mwewuhuh!!

As luck would have it I had my Mag 2C with the ROP bulb on the passenger seat. Well after slowing to about 40 in a 65 they'd finally pass me. As they passed they got ROP'd and when they were past me I'd give them the same brightness they gave me... but only for about 10 seconds.


----------



## Monocrom

Switched on my 2AAA Bushnell penlight to check my car doors after parking. Had a doctor's appointment for something minor. Parking is such a nightmare in that labyrinth of an underground garage, that taking a cab or using their valet service might actually be worth it. For women, definitely either option would be better due to the **** poor lighting inside.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD35 on medium to look for some crap in the basement. Found some crap. :ironic:


----------



## Lumenwolf

Used my Thrunite TN4A to look
For the cat in the garden. Thinking of getting the R50 Vinh or Acebeam EC50gen2 / EC 60 to replace though [emoji4]


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> Used my PD35 on medium to look for some crap in the basement. Found some crap. :ironic:




Is it flashaholic crap that we'd enjoy looking at?


----------



## liteboy

ven said:


> The p1d does , just does not pick up on the phone easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reason behind the stainless was to keep looking tidy and it has after many drops. The black ano L2T is just a back up, been used a couple of times and not dropped :laughing:
> 
> The seraph seems tough!!! I got a p60 stuck in it yesterday(too much copper foil). Could i get it out............hands cut from threads, long story short i prized it out with a couple of leavers. The p60 (copper) easily marked/dinged during the unwanted process. This was prying from the top of the body/threads with force(took about 20m ...............seriously not impressed and lesson learned). Not a mark on the body or thread, like new still .



Couldn't push it out from the bottom??


----------



## liteboy

Over the weekend, used the rc40vn flooder to light up the sky to spot bats flying around my uncles back yard. The bats got a little confused flying in circles. Everyone was amazed at the amount of light from this thing!


----------



## ven

liteboy said:


> Couldn't push it out from the bottom??



Would not risk it ,as it was that tight it would have definitely damaged the spring/base of the p60. It was tight in! Rather just dent the soft copper lip prying it out . It won't happen again, that's for sure!


----------



## Richub

A neighbor had to replace the lighting in his cellar, so he called me & my lights for assistance. 

My tailstanding Fenix FD40 set to flood beam was used as a general light source, and the Fenix E35 Ultimate edition was used where and when extra light was needed. The whole job was finished in a little under 2 hours.
My neighbor was really thankful for my assistance and treated me on some delicious Chinese food as a thank you.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Monocrom said:


> Is it flashaholic crap that we'd enjoy looking at?



Nah, it was old computer parts. I've been looking for an old hard drive with some particular stuff on it. Found an old broken RAID-0 pair of hard drives and I was able to recover files from one of them.


----------



## blah9

Used the Nitecore TIP CRI to light the way as we vacuumed behind some furniture and determined the size of the AC filter in our apartment. Going to replace that today which unfortunately is long overdue.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

used my Peak Eiger Hi CRI to check the dryer,and make sure I hadn't left any clothes behind.


----------



## Repsol600rr

Walking my neighbors dog. H1 on the sc62w really is something


----------



## Kitchen Panda

Coffee table in our hotel room is the best place for a board game, but also the darkest. Wife asks if I have some kind of flashlight we could use. To think I nearly left the Nextorch P8A at home! Ceiling bounce of 660 lumens let us play travel Qwirkle and comfortably distinguish orange tiles from red.


----------



## ven

Not really me, but used to show the UI on the little fenix cr20 . From my tool box to home for Madison, as the nights are getting darker and no lighting in the garage, a decent safe amount of neutral flood is key for her feeding and looking after her 3 rabbits and 3 guinea pigs. Steel beams, bit too high as she tried to turn it on/off and knocked it from over 6ft onto concrete.............boing! it bounced. She loves it, told her every 3 days or so give it me back and i will top the AA loops up again. When its is not knocked off the beam, it is like a little light bulb over her animals/hay/food . Decent rendition is important here, heck they would all look older faded /washed out! :laughing:


----------



## Richub

I ordered a Convoy S2+ with Nichia 365 UV LED recently, out of curiosity what my surroundings looks like when lit with ultraviolet. 

After a few days of random use, I noticed a shop owner who had trouble to determine if a few 50 euro bills that a customer wanted to pay with were counterfeit or genuine. A quick check with that Convoy revealed that they were genuine. 
I think that shop owner has ordered a Convoy S2+ UV for himself now, as he asked me where I got it and how expensive it was.


----------



## Subterrestrial

I left for a hike a bit late in the day, so as always I brought my Nitecore P12 with me in case I got caught out after dark. Still a couple miles from home, the sky is turning dark purple so it's a good thing I brought it with me and to think I used to do this with my Mini Mag! 

Makes me want to go on more after dark hikes. I live in mountain lion country, so it's probably not the best idea but I suppose that's why we have tactical strobe.  There are groups of mountain bikers who go on night rides through these trails weekly and I've never heard of any one getting chewed on though....


----------



## bykfixer

The old faithful Microstream was used to light the shadows under my sons car today while we finally completed installing a new exhaust he started back a while ago. 
Actually it was completed a while ago but had a leak from not getting part of an old flange properly cleaned. 
Today he took it all apart, I cleaned places with my dremel, using the Microstream to check progress, and then it was reassembled using donuts as well this time. So the Microstream was used to spot fitament of donuts as well. 

The whole thing took about an hour. The next hour or so were standing around playing with the dog and shooting the breeze with my son....who is 30 already... no it cannot be true, I'm only 28...




That is his dog coal


----------



## ven

Great stuff mr fixer and the V-tec:naughty: arguably and possibly the best engine ever made..................

No v-tec here, but i found i needed to find excuses to use the gizmo, so it was the "light for the night" along with a bit on the side, the PR1 . Some side by side comparisons as i am not sure of the gizmo output tbh, i can run on 30% for a couple of mins before heat tells me to lower the output. Quite impressed as 30% is quite a big hot spot of usefulness and ample bright enough(bare in mind a little 16340 ti light , so heat can become an issue pretty quick!). 

Wondered outside to check on the animals, i need some colours in the front! but the various shades of green looked...............like various shades of green 

Dont know why(dont care either tbh) but it just felt natural to pick up the PR1 over the gizmo, maybe because it has been a go to light for a short while now...............might have to lock the little beast up so i cant subconsciously pick it up!.............nah


----------



## Taxman

I wake up early on most days, usually 6am and I'm on the East coast. It's dark this time of year at 6am, so I use a few lights on low mode to make my way around the house before turning on other lights in the house. It's so easy on the eyes. I even tail-stand a Zebralight SC32 on low1 in the bathroom while I shower, in lieu of turning on the bathroom light. It's more than enough light. 

So my lights become a tool to make a nice slow transition from dark to natural morning light.


----------



## mhpreston

Ah - my Nitcore SRT7 was just perfect for nosing around this Battery in Normandy.


----------



## bykfixer

Great reasons fellows.

I aint into jewelry lights Ven but I can see a Haiku in my collection someday, no doubt. 

Gotta get up early to pay those taxes, and tailstanding the light while showering is a great way to test weatherproofing it too. Steam can be a real drag.

Hope to visit Normandy some day. 

Ended up using a vintage 1aa to get around the house at 2am to find light switches. Then a 5am after turning the lights back off. 
Helps keep from tripping over the dogs.


----------



## ven

The haiku is a special light for sure, Dons pics of under water Hawaii says it all...............:laughing:

Its a real nice machined piece of work, i would put it up there as possibly one of the best EDC lights (all things considered inc cost as there are lights more expensive and glamorous) But for a tool for the job, like a custom malkoff in ways...................thought out, does what it says on the tin.

Tana's magic is amazing, certainly worth a look if triples are your cup of tea. I think it would be a nice addition the the byk museum tbh, shiny bit of custom EDC tool which is built for the tough life and not a shelf. I class the haiku as working mans" jewelry " ................

Not sure if mules are your thing, i would be looking at something like that possibly...............just so useful for close up applications..........think portable light bulb

Although i take care with my tools, they get used all be it with velvet mittens :laughing:


----------



## bykfixer

Oh, I'd go with one beam. Something along the lines of a Mcliesch combo beam with 250-350 would be just fine. 

I have some lights with multiple emitters dedicated for close up work. But would prefer to have general use platform with some throw.

Somewhere in the upper end of the kelvins.


----------



## blah9

Used the Nitecore TIP CRI and my Fenix TK09 to show off my new Jetta to the family. Really loving the car.

Also used the tk09 to light up an apple tree in my cousin's backyard so other family members could pick apples and later make a pie!

Was really nice to see the family again.


----------



## tex.proud

mhpreston said:


> Ah - my Nitcore SRT7 was just perfect for nosing around this Battery in Normandy.



You snooped around inside that? I'm jealous! The level of history involved alone is reason enough for me to wish to be you in that moment.


----------



## mhpreston

tex.proud said:


> You snooped around inside that? I'm jealous! The level of history involved alone is reason enough for me to wish to be you in that moment.



Fascinating look around Normandy. Off to Omaha Brach today (the American cemetery) and will have my Zebralight SC52 handy to peer into the tanks at the nearby museum afterwards.


----------



## ven

Thanks for sharing mhpreston , great pics steeped in history.

Look forward to lots more


----------



## bykfixer

Evil Santas kid story;

Last night I was checking out how warm my black PL2 gets with an Eneloop Pro so I walked around shining it on high for 15 minutes or so checking out nearby woods and such well away from the diesal powered sunshine machine the contractor uses. I slowly meandered towards the work area leaving it on high as it was still running noteably cooler than with lithiums or alkalines. 

Well now I'm in the midst of the artificial sunshine, which attracts a lot of bugs. 

Side note evil santas kid has adapted his fathers colorful language where God, His Son, and a word that begins with the letter F can be used at 3 or more places in a 10 word sentence. I'll spare the details at this family friendly site.

Back to story. I'd forgotten the light was on while swatting bugs near evil santas oldest son. He let me know in a couple of explitive filled sentences that my light was blinding him and asked to see it. 

First thing he asked was how many double a batteries it took.




Pic shown for perspective. The silver one is same size.

I replied 1... triple a. His reply implied how impressed he was then called his brother over. His brother arrived not knowing what was about to take place. Older brother says "check out this **** ******* ***** flashlight" and shines it in his brothers face from about 6" away! 
My first thought was uh oh, grizzly bear fight as these are 2 pretty burley fellas.
Little brother says "huh, not bad, how many double a's does it use? lol.


----------



## ThatPhotoGuy

Last night I used my Fenix LD11 to get to bed. You see, the bulb in the lamp on my nightstand burned out and instead of replacing it I take the fun way out and pick a light of the day to guide my way.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD35 on medium to find a really tiny screw that I dropped on the floor. Holding the light parallel to the floor and doing a sweep made it clearly visible.


----------



## Offgridled

Had to use a p60 mule drop in to light up.under a staircase to install some Hardwood floors and scribe around brackets! Love the 3 mode mule::



picture share



image upload no resize


----------



## ven

Awesome, love mules, might not reach out far, but for up front and around illumination and no hot spot, perfect................


----------



## staticx57

I like how you worded it. Had to use the p60 mule, as if no other light would do. :laughing:


----------



## Offgridled

staticx57 said:


> I like how you worded it. Had to use the p60 mule, as if no other light would do. :laughing:


Actually the Mule is the perfect light for illuminating the whole space and not bouncing back blinding myself. Highly suggest everybody needs a mule


----------



## bykfixer

Woke up at 3am and checked celphone for the time. 2 minute timer gave enough room light to see to the can. 
But... being +50 nature calls take a little longer. Half way back to the bed I'm suddenly in darkness... complete 3am moonless night darkness and there are 3 black dogs on the floor between me and the bed.
Hmmm. :thinking: Ok, kick the dogs? Trip over the dogs?
Wait... 1' away... on the window ledge... a chrome 2C incan....



Lit by star light... yesssss! I knew when I put it there sooner or later twinkling stars would cast their light on that shiney chrome to provide enough sheen to show me where it is and keep my dogs and wife from being awakened by a stream of obscene language while I recovered from whatever body part had been injured by the impending disaster.
The beam from the PR4 was so pretty 




I forgot about sleep and took a stroll through the house, turned on the coffee maker and commenced to posting here. 



Being a flashoholic there is a flashlight every 3' between my bed and the comode.


----------



## OCD

My wife was on vaction this week so I took some days too. Yesterday we toured a couple of caves close to home. I took my normal edc lghts...HDS 200, Thrunite Ti titanum AAA andy my DQG spy. For cave illumination I decided to take my EagleTac P100c2 because its size makes it very pocketable. Despite only being about 200 lumens, it has a very deep reflector giving it very good throw.

The first cave was Meramec caverns. The tour guide had an led 2D Maglite. My EagleTac had more throw and the intense hotspot up close made it seem brighter too.

Our next tour was of Onondaga cave. This was a nice tour as there was only 5 of us on the tour. This tour guide had an led 2C Maglite and the EagleTac seemed like about twice the light in regards to throw. This cave has some massively expansive rooms that let me test the limits of my light. I do have to say, I was glad to see they at least had led and not incan versions.

I wish i would have taken my Crelant 7G2CS, as its my next step up in size and in brightness at about 650 lumens. I wasnt sure how the tour guides would react with me having my own light, but neither said a word. I just made sure I wasn't shining in other places while they were pointing out items of interest and would shine on things they were pointing out and talking about.

On our first tour, the tour guide told us to stay together as a group and that she would be turning lights on ahead and behind us as we went. She said if we found ourselves left behind in the dark, to grab a hold of the railing and scream for your life. My wife turned and looked and me with one of those "yeah right" smiles.

At one point in the second tour, the tour guide turned out all the lights to let us experience complete cave darkness. Whike the lights were out, he made a joke about clocking out and going home. I almost said out loud "I dare you"!

We had a good time and I'm ready to go back with some differnt lights.


----------



## Subterrestrial

I'm on vacation in the Lake Tahoe area. I climbed Mt Tallac today and since I got kind of a late start (I'm on vacation, what's the hurry?), I anticipated still being on the trail after dark. I wasn't worried since I was a carrying my Nitecore P12 and Black Diamond Spot headlamp for just such an occasion. Fortunately I got down off of the scree slope while it was still light, but still 2 1/2 miles from the trailhead it was already too dark to proceed safely. I made it out safely with my headlamp pointed at the ground in front of me and my flashlight pointed straight ahead.


----------



## bykfixer

Numerous times folks have asked "what works best for fog or smoke?"




Perfect night to try a few I had with me.

I won't bore this with the photos, but after trying a 360 lumen Coast on spot, a 650 lumen combo beam'd PK FL-2, a pencil beam'd 110 lumen PK PL2 and a 160 lumen Mag ML25IT set to pencil lead beam, I concluded the Mag was the winner. 

Bottom line was the lack of spill meant all that moisture close by wasn't lit up causing my eyes to have to see past all those free lumens. 
After the fog lifted I concluded the Mag did not out throw any of them. Just that it only takes a teeny bit of spill to light up fog well enough to see by. The PL 2 was second only because I was not blinded by all the spill the other 2 have. The others out threw it but I was squinting so badly from lit up moisture that the PL 2 was less taxing to see by. 

Holding the lights at waste height made a huge difference over shoulder height. HUGE!! 

In clear conditions the more lumens the better. But in fog it seemed like less was better.

I'll carry a hot wired ML25 incan with me so next time I can see how the golden incan tint compares to the white LED of those two.


----------



## Subterrestrial

That makes sense bykfixer. I've noticed similar effects in really dusty environments where to much and/or too bright a beam spill makes it difficult for your eyes to focus on anything.


----------



## ven

Cool stuff mr fixer, presume you mainly work nights(i remember those days except mine where inside).............would love to be more outdoors at night where i need a flashlight all the time.


----------



## bykfixer

Hope I never need to find out in dusty situations Mr. Sub. But that makes sense. 




ven said:


> Cool stuff mr fixer, presume you mainly work nights(i remember those days except mine where inside).............would love to be more outdoors at night where i need a flashlight all the time.



Temporary night work due to heavy traffic in the daytime on the road being repaired. Back to days soon.


----------



## Going_Supernova

Current production LED Mini-mag. 

Used to locate and recover a AAA Duraloop that had fallen into a cardboard box full of "stuff"(clear down to the bottom of the box, of course! :sigh:  ).


----------



## Lumenwolf

Used my R50vn spec1 to shine out into the back yard and make sure the rabbit had water left in his bottle [emoji41]


----------



## SteveAZ

bykfixer said:


> ... Holding the lights at waste height made a huge difference over shoulder height. HUGE!!


 The droplets in fog act like the little spheres in the reflective paint the use on the roads and reflect a good portion of light straight back to the source. It's why fog lights on cars and motos are mounted way down low...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I took some pictures of them and shared them on CPF. 

~ Chance :wave:


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I took some pictures of them and shared them on CPF.
> 
> ~ Chance :wave:




:laughing: well i guess i can +1 that for some of my EDC lights!
Slightly different pic here as i have the 6p with me as well


----------



## kj2

Took my 6P out of his Peli case to swap the Malkoff drop in. From LMH to WLL. That tint is quite orange when you use CW normally[emoji14]


----------



## tex.proud

So I'm in a hole-in-the-wall Mexican food joint for lunch (best food ever) and need to run to the "Caballeros" room. Seems the lights aren't on in the hallway, and the light in the restroom is very dim, almost not working at all. Out comes the Ghost 130 on my keychain. Tiny room, tiny light, more than bright enough to take care of business.


----------



## ven

Used the HDS hi cri to take some bottles to the bin, then look for frogs near the pond. Nothing to be found other than hi cri admiration , so I walked back to the house. As I went through the door.....plop plop plop.....yep frogs don't like hi cri! Took a few lights back upstairs which was navigated by a 6p quad. Lit a little candle in the corner next to the bed thinking " a candle power" (seriously ) . Then caught the 6p which will roll very well even with a cryos bezel upon it,into the candle , then the 6p hit the floor....with the candle! Doh..... 

Candle landed the right way for a change, then proceeded to type this under the light of said candle


----------



## radiumx

I used mine to light the path in front of me while playing pokemon go at night. Then in the same pokemon go session, I used it to pick up some dog doo. My dog always accompanies me for pokemon go! No task too small right?


----------



## Dave D

We've been having a visitor to our property in the Andalusian mountains that's been leaving cat like foot prints.

I was out testing my Convoy S2+, in which I've installed a TIR lens, and got the reflection of a small animals eyes that poked it's head from around my garage.

Further investigation found a Genet hiding in our wood pile, I've never seen one before so I've added a photo of one below.







A Genet is slightly smaller than a domestic cat.


----------



## Subterrestrial

Dave D said:


> We've been having a visitor to our property in the Andalusian mountains that's been leaving cat like foot prints.
> 
> I was out testing my Convoy S2+, in which I've installed a TIR lens, and got the reflection of a small animals eyes that poked it's head from around my garage.
> 
> Further investigation found a Genet hiding in our wood pile, I've never seen one before so I've added a photo of one below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Genet is slightly smaller than a domestic cat.


Cool critter! I go walking around the neighborhood a lot at night and if I hear a rustling in the brush, I always shine my flashlight on it to see what it is. Tonight there were a lot of deer out (as is often the case). On the way back home, just down the street from my house there were a couple of bucks across the street. One had a pretty good size rack (six-pointer?).


----------



## ven

Very cool Dave


----------



## tex.proud

While visiting a friend that owns a bed-and-breakfast in the country I used the Malkoff MDC 18650 Neutral to make my way back to the cabin while avoiding the hazards.


----------



## ven

Great pic tex, posting a web on the web..........


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Great pic tex, posting a web on the web..........


Great vocabulary on vocabulary


----------



## Offgridled

tex.proud said:


> While visiting a friend that owns a bed-and-breakfast in the country I used the Malkoff MDC 18650 Neutral to make my way back to the cabin while avoiding the hazards.


Last week I was checking on the critters coming into my back yard because my son has 4 month old golden retriever and very curious. I had my xhp70 dedomed p60 out simply because of rotation choices and same scenario came across spiderman looks like daylight with the xhp70



image upload no resize


----------



## ven

Last night compared the gizmo triple 4500k and HDS hi cri 4000k checking a fillet steak out , medium cooked and the 4000k did show the pink better of the HDS.

Today i tail stood the rc40vnT to use the battery/s down to 2 lights out of 4, ran a while on 100% then knocked down to 30% and left for a while whilst i chilled out.


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Last night compared the gizmo triple 4500k and HDS hi cri 4000k checking a fillet steak out , medium cooked and the 4000k did show the pink better of the HDS.
> 
> Today i tail stood the rc40vnT to use the battery/s down to 2 lights out of 4, ran a while on 100% then knocked down to 30% and left for a while whilst i chilled out.


I can see that fireplace coming in handy. I love my fireplace . I put a stainless steel plate in the back of mine a long time ago and it really kicks the heat out.
I don't use gas to start my fires I keep all the cuts from my unfinished solid hardwood floors and use them.


----------



## Subterrestrial

Offgridled said:


> Last week I was checking on the critters coming into my back yard because my son has 4 month old golden retriever and very curious. I had my xhp70 dedomed p60 out simply because of rotation choices and same scenario came across spiderman looks like daylight with the xhp70
> 
> 
> 
> image upload no resize


Cool orb weavers guys. Now that the weather is turning, I'll miss seeing them again until Spring. They're harmless but it's no fun walking into their web in the dark. Plus it ruins all their hard work!


----------



## irongate

Offgridled said:


> I can see that fireplace coming in handy. I love my fireplace . I put a stainless steel plate in the back of mine a long time ago and it really kicks the heat out.
> I don't use gas to start my fires I keep all the cuts from my unfinished solid hardwood floors and use them.



Some nice Cherry, Maple, Hickory will give a very nice aroma. When I use to do trim work did the same never ran out out small pieces.


----------



## irongate

Used my 6P with a Malkoff 61 in it to watch the Deer as they are starting to move now and getting darker now early. Their eyes really shine with lights on them.


----------



## Lumenwolf

Used my R50vn to search for kids causing problems at a supposedly haunted house. That thing is one awesome light [emoji363][emoji363][emoji363]


----------



## Offgridled

Lumenwolf said:


> Used my R50vn to search for kids causing problems at a supposedly haunted house. That thing is one awesome light [emoji363][emoji363][emoji363]


Great job. 
Great light!!


----------



## bykfixer

Well I arrived home from work today to find my kitchen faucet had perma-drip. It's one of those one knob for hot and cold made by Delta. Probably a rubber bushing has squashed, or perhaps as simple as lime deposit on the seat. 

Not long ago I had purchased a nice one with a sprayer as part of the faucet. Big ole heavy sucker. For about 6 months I was able to finagle the drip to a minimum and used a bucket to have water ready for house plants, aquarium or dog bowls. Today the drip was bad. Like might as well just leave the faucet on bad. 

Having all Delta faucets in both of my houses I have a plumbers pack of bushings and springs. But by the time I had moved the clutter from under the sink and turned off the valves... well why not install that new faucet? Wife will be home soon with groceries and I have the kitchen a wreck. Yeah buddy it's on now. 

A magnetic telescoper was dispatched to supply ambient lighting with a second one on the opposite side. Both supply about 5 blue-mens of shadow killer. 
Off in a corner was a foursevens Paladin tail standing 25 more lumens to light the cave but not blind me.
The faucet has proprietary hoses with stripes indicating hot n cold. Wanting to be certain I added the 320 lumens of a G2x Pro resting just right on a P-trap while I started the cold hose to the cold valve. 

The rest is history and my wife is happy that dam bucket is gone. After cleanup I did the repairs to the Delta for whenever the new one decides to drip. Sure enough both bushings were coated with gunk and the ball seat had lime deposits. 
The new one is made by Giagni who I'd never heard of, and Lowes had zero repair parts for it. So some day that Delta will likely go back in. For now I have this big ole elephant trunk faucet with built in sprayer that I have wanted for years. 10 minutes later I'm over the novelty of it and thinking if I were not such a flashaholic that Delta would still be in place and drip free. But I wanted an excuse to use those flashlights.


----------



## KG_Tuning

Today I wanted to see which lit up my Grandad's field the best, a thrower or flooder?


----------



## KG_Tuning

Dave D said:


> We've been having a visitor to our property in the Andalusian mountains that's been leaving cat like foot prints.
> 
> I was out testing my Convoy S2+, in which I've installed a TIR lens, and got the reflection of a small animals eyes that poked it's head from around my garage.
> 
> Further investigation found a Genet hiding in our wood pile, I've never seen one before so I've added a photo of one below.
> 
> 
> A Genet is slightly smaller than a domestic cat.



I'd love one if it's only slightly smaller than our cat!


----------



## Taz80

Thought it would be nice to use a red light tonight. Grabbed my Eagletac color and tried to switch it to red, no luck, tried low to high, high to low, nothing. So I took it apart cleaned all the contacts with contact cleaner. Tried to change it again, still nothing. By this time I'm getting a little frustrated and am thinking about opening a thread. Took a closer look at the light, YUP, wrong Eagletac, DUH. Found the right light, changed it to red no problem. And used it for the exciting task of taking out the trash and navigating the house after lights out.


----------



## Offgridled

KG_Tuning said:


> I'd love one if it's only slightly smaller than our cat!


Big foot lives yikes


----------



## George7806

I've used my light today at work, to see what is behind this door...What do you think I found?


----------



## Subterrestrial

George7806 said:


> View attachment 3768
> 
> 
> I've used my light today at work, to see what is behind this door...What do you think I found?


A kraken? 


Here's another one for the CPF spider gallery:






Hanging from some bushes over the sidewalk. Almost walked into her. Just hangin' upside down, cleaning her fangs.


----------



## Lumenwolf

KG_Tuning said:


> Today I wanted to see which lit up my Grandad's field the best, a thrower or flooder?




Got to love that Yorkshire accent [emoji4], I'm from Leeds so maybe a little biased.


----------



## Lightups

Took the annual trip to the corn maze in Dixon, CA. The maze was 40 acres this year. Took with me the Fenix HL55, two TK15UEs, CL25R, Klarus XT11s, PD32 2016, and the Acebeam K70. Was able to do some nice comparisons between the TK15UE and the XT11S. Also the K70 finally had a chance to stretch its legs.


----------



## Poppy

George7806 said:


> View attachment 3768
> 
> 
> I've used my light today at work, to see what is behind this door...What do you think I found?


A little girl named Alice and a rabbit running late?


----------



## ven

L2T and nichia triple was the work horse today




Used it on the machine to change a belt......i love belts that need belts/pulleys to be removed to get to that belt!


----------



## Going_Supernova

KG_Tuning said:


> I'd love one if it's only slightly smaller than our cat!


----------



## elzilcho

KG_Tuning said:


> I'd love one if it's only slightly smaller than our cat!




Maine Coon? They're such good-natured giants.

Used the Microstream to search under the couch for a nibble of dog food that had escaped the food toy.


----------



## bykfixer

Photon wars. 

















The floody foursevens didn't want to play thrower war games.
Instead...


----------



## tex.proud

So the power went out for a couple hours earlier. The explaination given via text was "Animal". Well, while the power is out, I'm thirsty for a cold drink of water. Need ice right? The HDS 18650 HiCRI Rotary was next to me, so...

This may make some cringe!



I swear it giggled and said, "Thank you Sir, may I have another?".


----------



## Offgridled

Who needs a hammer. "Not tex"


----------



## Going_Supernova

tex.proud said:


> So the power went out for a couple hours earlier. The explaination given via text was "Animal". Well, while the power is out, I'm thirsty for a cold drink of water. Need ice right? The HDS 18650 HiCRI Rotary was next to me, so...
> 
> This may make some cringe!
> 
> 
> 
> I swear it giggled and said, "Thank you Sir, may I have another?".





*Oh the humanity!*


----------



## George7806

Subterrestrial said:


> A kraken?





Poppy said:


> A little girl named Alice and a rabbit running late?



Neither....it is the entrance to to equipment room of a very nice home theater.


----------



## ven

That's awesome George 

I used my L2T stainless and nichia triple to illuminate the rear of a machine from 1:10pm(that's when I left it,been on 20m prior) till 5:40am then next dayYes went to put the pany BD on charge and no light there. Remembered where I had been and went to check. To my surprise the light was still on in the low mode(160lm) and still bright....How can this be.......tried for high and got the brighter mode(can't measure it). Now for 16+hrs ,when I just put it on the vp1 it showed 3.63v . How is this possible.... Has been there all night locked up as the machine is planned out.

Either way I am glad to have my work horse back,would have been gutted if gone ,can't believe my stupidly and luck!


----------



## blah9

Wow glad all seems to be well with the light. I've only been navigating the apartment in the dark lately but otherwise haven't been using my lights all that much. Need to change that soon!


----------



## ven

blah9 said:


> Wow glad all seems to be well with the light. I've only been navigating the apartment in the dark lately but otherwise haven't been using my lights all that much. Need to change that soon!



Cheers, i just checked the specs and shows 10hrs on the low(20%) yet the light was still on nearly 17hrs later and i could get the higher mode. 
Voltage in charger as took a pic, sure initial V was 3.63v, as took pic a short time after(maybe 20s or so)





No mention if it steps down (cant see it from around 160lm)...............either way i am impressed with it!


----------



## bykfixer

Normally when I need to peer into manholes, water valve boxes, storm drains etc I use sunlight... using a mirror or mirrors to reflect said sunshine into darkness is great.... as long as it's sunny.

This thing called Matthew has skies cloudy well north of Florida. 




I was where the little dude is today. 

What's a flashaholic to do?....
Pocket throwers.




Pelican 2350 and SureFire EB1 are surprisingly bright in narrow places.




100 pencil beam lumens vs daylight




200 tight spot lumens vs a huge contrast.

I'll likely buy repeats of both and stash these in my work vehicle. Both are fairly smooth bodied with sliding in and out of a pocket in mind. Ideal work lights as both are well made, reliable products with great warranties.

(Removing baseball cap and bowing head in quiet thoughts for those in the path of Matthew and those in its wake)


----------



## ven

Very nice mr fixer, love that backup


----------



## OCD

I didn't "use" it per se....but this morning my wife wakes me up around 1:00 a.m. by poking me in the back. Not sure if I was dreaming, I ask her what she wants. No reply. I ask again...nothing. Finally she askes me very incoherently "where's you flashlight? " confused, I tell her it's on my night stand...which is where my Thrunite Ti is sitting. She then tells me "there's a light on over here". I look over at her at the same time as I grab my DQG Spy which I wear on a neclace...and it comes on. Apparently I didn't have the head unscrewed far enough and while laying on my stomach, it had just enough pressure to make it turn on and off...right in my wife's face! Oooopsie!


----------



## tex.proud

I used a flashlight today. I had a confined space that I had to enter to get the job done. I couldn't physically fit. I asked a coworker to join me, and help. He went above and beyond to enter this confined space. 






I used my ArmyTek affixed to the metal framework of the entry point to give s bit of light. Then gave him a ZL SC52 with a clip from the Manker T01. It let's you affix a ball cap clip to a ZL SC52w.


----------



## tex.proud

Double post.


----------



## Jiri

[FONT=&quot]I was able to deter two criminals from breaking into myneighbous' car with my loved Olight M3XS-UT Javelot. One of the guy used hiscell-phone LED to light up the inside of the car (looking for things tosteal)... so I have decided to "help" him with the lighting and Ifired up the car and those gentlmen with my M3XS! [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Guys... they were running like crazychickens [/FONT][FONT=&quot]:.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]M3XS-UT ... always on my window shelf ! [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Great criminal deterrent.  :twothumbs


----------



## ven

Used the M43vn's 11k lumen to warm Rachels feet:laughing:


----------



## U2v5

No power... Hurricane Matthew catoed the grid in north east Florida 

18650s, 18350s and AAs to the rescue!

[emoji41]


----------



## blah9

Jiri said:


> I was able to deter two criminals from breaking into myneighbous' car with my loved Olight M3XS-UT Javelot. One of the guy used hiscell-phone LED to light up the inside of the car (looking for things tosteal)... so I have decided to "help" him with the lighting and Ifired up the car and those gentlmen with my M3XS! Guys... they were running like crazychickens :.
> M3XS-UT ... always on my window shelf ! Great criminal deterrent.  :twothumbs



Awesome story and great work, Jiri! And glad you're managing alright, U2v5!


----------



## KG_Tuning

Today I lit up Newmillerdam Boathouse from the road side!! 






In the words of Mak Jo Si "May the force be with me!"


----------



## idleprocess

Was examining _rapid paint curing_ after someone at the makerspace had fired a propane torch into a freshly minted 55-gallon drum fashioned into a ... fire vortex, we'll call it ... with the decidedly worn Fenix LD01 when someone sighed and popped out something ~123A powered pushing ~10x the lumens. I shrugged and slipped my keychain back into my pocket.


----------



## bykfixer

idleprocess said:


> Was examining _rapid paint curing_ after someone at the makerspace had fired a propane torch into a freshly minted 55-gallon drum fashioned into a ... fire vortex, we'll call it ... with the decidedly worn Fenix LD01 when someone sighed and popped out something ~123A powered pushing ~10x the lumens. I shrugged and slipped my keychain back into my pocket.



Hey man,
At least yours was better than the usual celphone crowd has.

I work with folks who used celphones until they met me. One day they splurged and bought a 10 pack of those multi LED kind for $8 and some Rayovacs. Yeah. One guy even bought one of those triple beam D lights at Home Depot... the on/low/strobe/off kind... 2 nights later he's shining his Mr. Big Stuff deal in a manhole and it's getting visibly dimmer. One guy says "I can't see it"... I whipped my pocket clip mounted PK PL2 1 aaa and said "what that?" lol.... 
Now they have Mag XL50's...


----------



## idleprocess

bykfixer said:


> Hey man,
> At least yours was better than the usual celphone crowd has.
> 
> I work with folks who used celphones until they met me. One day they splurged and bought a 10 pack of those multi LED kind for $8 and some Rayovacs. Yeah. One guy even bought one of those triple beam D lights at Home Depot... the on/low/strobe/off kind... 2 nights later he's shining his Mr. Big Stuff deal in a manhole and it's getting visibly dimmer. One guy says "I can't see it"... I whipped my pocket clip mounted PK PL2 1 aaa and said "what that?" lol....
> Now they have Mag XL50's...



If someone wants to stuff a 123A light into their pocket every day, they're going to handily win the output race vs a NiMH AAA - it's just more bulk than I find acceptable in my pockets and I'm just not willing to do cargo pants.

Beam on the cellphone would have been better than the LD01's spot, but lacking in output and not the best situation to pull it out as an inspection light in a parking lot where a 20lb propane tank is spitting out fire via a handheld weed-burner torch of dubious quality.


----------



## irongate

George7806 said:


> Neither....it is the entrance to to equipment room of a very nice home theater.
> 
> View attachment 3804



Now that is cool!


----------



## bykfixer

idleprocess said:


> If someone wants to stuff a 123A light into their pocket every day, they're going to handily win the output race vs a NiMH AAA - it's just more bulk than I find acceptable in my pockets and I'm just not willing to do cargo pants.
> 
> Beam on the cellphone would have been better than the LD01's spot, but lacking in output and not the best situation to pull it out as an inspection light in a parking lot where a 20lb propane tank is spitting out fire via a handheld weed-burner torch of dubious quality.






This 1x123 don't use much space. :thumbsup:
390/100/20 lumens give or take a few. Much better runtime than a celphone light too.


----------



## Taxman

I used my ZL SC32 on L1 via a tail-stand to illuminate the living room dimly while Hurricane Matthew passed buy. I also put my Eagtac D25C Ti, ZL SC600 Mkiii HI, and Nitecore SRT 3 into use. I used the hell out of the D25C, with the GITD clicky button really being useful. It's my first Ti light and first reverse clicky. And I bought off a forum member to boot. 

Lost power around midnight Thur, and it came back on Saturday around noon. So we had two nights of no power. It's amazing how dark it gets when the entire neighborhood is without power, except for a few that have generators. I mean all the street lights are out, and any other randomlight that is usually on and providing some light, is gone while the power is out.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## idleprocess

bykfixer said:


> This 1x123 don't use much space. :thumbsup:
> 390/100/20 lumens give or take a few. Much better runtime than a celphone light too.


That's more volume than I will allocate to a keyring flashlight. My pockets are already bulging from other items on my keychains.


----------



## bykfixer

Taxman said:


> I used my ZL SC32 on L1 via a tail-stand to illuminate the living room dimly while Hurricane Matthew passed buy. I also put my Eagtac D25C Ti, ZL SC600 Mkiii HI, and Nitecore SRT 3 into use. I used the hell out of the D25C, with the GITD clicky button really being useful. It's my first Ti light and first reverse clicky. And I bought off a forum member to boot.
> 
> Lost power around midnight Thur, and it came back on Saturday around noon. So we had two nights of no power. It's amazing how dark it gets when the entire neighborhood is without power, except for a few that have generators. I mean all the street lights are out, and any other randomlight that is usually on and providing some light, is gone while the power is out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Glad you made it unscathed


----------



## ThatPhotoGuy

Used my TK75 to watch Matthew as it blew through the Outer Banks. We live across the street from the water so it was really cool and scary thing to witness.


----------



## Offgridled

ThatPhotoGuy said:


> Used my TK75 to watch Matthew as it blew through the Outer Banks. We live across the street from the water so it was really cool and scary thing to witness.


I bet that was scary good thing it stayed out further than thought. Stay safe with your tk75.


----------



## Loomun

Took the trash can to the end of the driveway last night.


----------



## TKC

*I sed my light to help the cable guy see the cables that are behind our tv, so he could change out our defective cable box.*


----------



## ven

Me and Callum just grabbed 6 lights each,i was happy with the little ones but he wanted me to get some bigger lights out






His random 6, the blue s2+ is a triple..............even a lenser p17 thrown in as he likes the zoomy. 




Ran the tk75vnQ70 for a while to get the cells just under 4v and topped back off for the next use. Showed him the charging the phone on the rc40vnT and was very impressed, think its his fav light and had a go at programming it. Being a large light helps that out, if its big he likes it!


----------



## LeanBurn

We spent the night with family over the Canadian Thanksgiving weekend. We used the Archer 1A V2 for a couple of nights light casting its neutral white sub-lumen glow ceiling-wards for the kiddos in an unfamiliar bedroom. The TiS was regulated to rooting around in the back of the truck for supplies to providing just enough sub-lumen neutral white glow to finish reading the good book while the significant other drifted off.

Firefly modes are awesome and I seem to find more uses for them all the time.


----------



## xzel87

Side business operation made all the more easier with a Zebralight H52W (with magnet mod on clip and Diffuser Film). Product lighting was with SF 6P with Malkoff M61 219B drop in. All close up real life uses :thumbsup:


----------



## odeprooutdoor

Mine light and knife today.


----------



## bykfixer

Lit my kitchen with a PK Paladin while enjoying a midnight snack. 
Then I thought... hmmm... what if I added a 1 leg-ed tailstanding PL2?.... 

Then while enjoying said midnight snack I waited for photobucket to load the dang picture...




Finally!!! 

Then waited for cpf to save the reply...


----------



## vadimax

Well, tried to use Lumintop TD16 XP-L as a hand warmer in the woods today...


----------



## Phlogiston

Whilst travelling last week, I had to use a toilet lit with blue fluorescent tubes. I absolutely detest those things. They're supposed to stop drug addicts finding a vein to inject, but in practice, they just mean I can't see at all. 

Yes, I'm legally blind, but I still expect public toilet providers to consider people with visual impairments. All it takes is a couple of white lights wired to a keyswitch, for a staff member to operate on request. 

Fortunately, I was trying out an Astrolux S41 / Manker E14 as a belt EDC candidate, so I just fired that up. 400lm of Nichia 219B flood at 5000K and 90+ CRI did the job perfectly :thumbsup: 

Believe me, if I hadn't had that light, I would seriously have considered urinating on the floor where the spill drain was, rather than risk splattering myself as I inevitably missed the urinal or the toilet bowl. 

A few hours later, I needed the S41 again to top up the poorly-placed white lights in a different toilet. There are times when I really do wonder whether the people who build these places actually use toilets. 

Add in the usual searches for dropped items in restaurants, not to mention checking dark corners for things I might have forgotten, and the S41 has definitely earned its place on my belt. It now rides on my right hip, opposite the Fenix LD02 on the left hip. For now, it's the aluminium S41, but I have two stainless steel units on the way  

My two aluminium S41s will move to desk lamp duty - using a swivelling flashlight clamp - and under my pillow. 

No light ever gets to rest on its laurels around here, though. I'm already planning to build a single Nichia 219B into a Convoy S2+ body with a 5° TIR optic to see if that's a more practical EDC to match my tunnel vision. I'm thinking that the tighter beam will compensate for the loss of lumens, and I'm not too worried about losing the highest modes on the S41, since it overheats at those levels anyway. 

On top of that, the LD02 will be replaced with a BLF-348 just as soon as I construct a lanyard attachment for it. That frees the LD02 up for a potential Nichia 219B transplant from another BLF-348 that seems to have died on me. If it works, the LD02 will make it back onto my belt again


----------



## bykfixer

At a local junkyard I had a Coast HP1, a PK rocket and a pocket burner.

Only time I needed a light was up under the dash, way up in a tight corner trying to retrieve a relay that costs $900 new at the stealership. 
Way up in that corner it was so tight a headlamp would not have worked. But the pocket burner did. 
Honda has super simple easy ways to remove parts n pieces once you figure out how. This relay required a bit of study from a few angles, which is why a headlamp would not have worked and my HP1 woulda blinded me. 

5 minutes to squeeze into the corner and get arms in configuration required, 3 minutes of study with the PL2 on low, and 30 seconds to get the part out.... 2 minutes to remove arm configuration and a couple to shimmy my fat arse out... 
Part was $4.99.

Soon my sons 93 Prelude electrical system re-hab will be completed. But we picked parts from a couple of really rare 4ws versions with even rarer engines, which was why the HP1 went along. Lighting shadows in bright sunshine requires a bright spotter and it gets pretty good fuel mileage with an eneloop pro. Didn't need it today though. 

So as it turned out we got lots of really hard to find screws, housings, sensors, relays and such for like $50 total. Lots of spare parts in case the spare parts we already have for a ground up restore car need replacing. 




Rode in this one...




For parts to this one.

It is not a 4ws, but shares many items that were only on the 4ws and the few dozen special edition high end 2ws versions like we have.


----------



## Nephron44

Kind of lame, but the extent of my flashlight use today was to inspect the integrity of pumpkins I just bought! It was a slow day...


----------



## Poppy

ven said:


> Me and Callum just grabbed 6 lights each,i was happy with the little ones but he wanted me to get some bigger lights out
> 
> 
> His random 6, the blue s2+ is a triple..............even a lenser p17 thrown in as he likes the zoomy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran the tk75vnQ70 for a while to get the cells just under 4v and topped back off for the next use. Showed him the charging the phone on the rc40vnT and was very impressed, think its his fav light and had a go at programming it. Being a large light helps that out, if its big he likes it!



ven,
It is great to see that you and he are still doing great father-son bonding activities 

I am curious about what looks to be a "directional lantern" on the table next to the remote.


----------



## ven

Thanks poppy, yes quite a regular thing "torch time" , usually upstairs or around the house (in/out). This time he wanted to bring some of his down as i always have at least 2 on the table(usually swap about and mix things up). That is just a candle holder with a wax up top that melts...............then when the table gets knocked it spills everywhere! So its been moved after the 3rd clean up :laughing: 

Kind of turned into a candleholic , so have a few always lit around.


----------



## Poppy

Ah... yes some of those scented candles are pleasing to smell. Some not so much.

For many years we had one of those scented wax melters that was plugged into an outlet, which powered a small light bulb for the heat source. 

Eventually I tossed it in favor of more counter space.

I'm sure that we still have a couple candle powered ones around.


----------



## LeanBurn

TiS....checking out a construction site of a school at night during a late night walk around my home. Didn't trespass, but looking at the over all structural changes that I can't see during the day due to working.


----------



## Poppy

LeanBurn said:


> TiS....checking out a construction site of a school at night during a late night walk around my home. Didn't trespass, but looking at the over all structural changes that I can't see during the day due to working.


That is cool.

We went camping this weekend, and my grandson used a 3C defiant triple running an 18650 for various tasks.
The one he had the most fun with was turning it on strobe, and shining it skywards through the smoke of the campfire. The smoke was putting on a little show, dancing to the light. 

lol... little things to remember that make me smile.


----------



## defbear

I walked into a spacious men's room at a department store. 10 seconds later the lights went out. Pitch Dark. I reached over to my HDS HiCri, in a Hogo holster, on my hip. Pressed the button. Floor Bounce to light the way.


----------



## tech25

I lent my Okluma to my sister to read s/t while outside but it was at 30%, my SO rolled her eyes and reached over and clicked it to 5%. My So refuses to carry a light but keeps track of what I have where to use when needed. 

I also took my malkoff M61N, Zebralight SC600,Lumintop tool aaa and Okluma across to a park with a couple of nephews to compare and play around with. It surprises me how useful the beam of the tool is- the shallow reflector gives it a wide hotspot and nice spill.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> Hey man,
> At least yours was better than the usual celphone crowd has.
> 
> I work with folks who used celphones until they met me. One day they splurged and bought a 10 pack of those multi LED kind for $8 and some Rayovacs. Yeah. *One guy even bought one of those triple beam D lights at Home Depot... the on/low/strobe/off kind*... 2 nights later he's shining his Mr. Big Stuff deal in a manhole and it's getting visibly dimmer. One guy says "I can't see it"... I whipped my pocket clip mounted PK PL2 1 aaa and said "what that?" lol....
> Now they have Mag XL50's...



I
I have the defiant 3 C cell triple. It has the type of driver that steps down every 15-25 minutes or so to conserve battery, and extend run-time. If you turn it off and then back on, it re-starts the clock. Maybe his does the same. 

The 3C will get 3-4 hours on high, idk about the 3D light. Maybe he had been running it for a while.

You might suggest to him that he get a set of Tenergy 8,000 LSD NiMH batteries for it.

OR set him up with a 5,000 mah 26650, and a spacer. The 120mm spacer would be 4 11/16 inches long for a 3D light. A quick and dirty spacer could be a bolt or Spike cut to length wrapped in a soft foam food tray (you know... the kind that prepackaged chopped meat, or chicken comes on).

I recently picked up a LiitoKala Lii-100 USB charger for about $4 that'll do the trick.

There's a lot to be said about triples.

Here's a pic of the 3C triple with C cells next to it, and then with a wrapped 18650, a spare, and a 80mm spacer.


----------



## ven

Really like that defiant , we dont get any interesting decent lights over here, just over priced junk


----------



## bykfixer

Poppy said:


> I
> I have the defiant 3 C cell triple. It has the type of driver that steps down every 15-25 minutes or so to conserve battery, and extend run-time. If you turn it off and then back on, it re-starts the clock. Maybe his does the same.
> 
> 
> 
> You might suggest to him that he get a set of Tenergy 8,000 LSD NiMH batteries for it.
> 
> OR set him up with a 5,000 mah 26650, and a spacer. The 120mm spacer would be 4 11/16 inches long for a 3D light. A quick and dirty spacer could be a bolt or Spike cut to length wrapped in a soft foam food tray (you know... the kind that prepackaged chopped meat, or chicken comes on).
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the 3C triple with C cells next to it, and then with a wrapped 18650, a spare, and a 80mm spacer.




Well.... regretfully I cannot advise the guy.
He died suddenly on us last night. Massive heart attack killed him before he hit the ground when he fell over.




Rest in Peace Rick Rogerson aka evil Santa.

I only knew ya for a couple of minutes in time, but I'm better off for it.


----------



## ven

Evil santa has past.....! I have only known/heard of him for a few weeks through you . You left a memorable story and hopefully you can share some more in his memory in time mr fixer. He seems a real character. RIP Rick


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> Well.... regretfully I cannot advise the guy.
> He died suddenly on us last night. Massive heart attack killed him before he hit the ground when he fell over.
> Rest in Peace Rick Rogerson aka evil Santa.
> 
> I only knew ya for a couple of minutes in time, but I'm better off for it.



That's how I want to go, quick n easy. Preferably while I'm sleeping, just like my grandpa. I don't want to die screaming and crying like the other people in grandpa's car. 

Rest in peace, Mr. Rogerson. 

~ Chance


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Really like that defiant , we dont get any interesting decent lights over here, just over priced junk


Every reason for you to move to california


----------



## Offgridled

Sorry for your loss fixer looked like a great guy there.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Come listen to a story about a man named Ven 

A poor European who can’t find a decent flashlight-lense. 

His kinfolk posted, ven move away from there. 

California is the place you outta be, so he loaded up his family, lights and pets and moved to Beverly. 

~ Chance


----------



## ven

:laughing: :bow: I love California, some great memories for sure back a few years............awesome place

So i am a hillbilly now am i , a bad man, a hillbilly............thanks a bunch CG


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Come listen to a story about a man named Ven
> 
> A poor European who can’t find a decent flashlight-lense.
> 
> His kinfolk posted, ven move away from there.
> 
> California is the place you outta be, so he loaded up his family, lights and pets and moved to Beverly.
> 
> ~ Chance



I couldn't have put it any better CG. Absolutely love it!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Offgridled said:


> I couldn't have put it any better CG. Absolutely love it!



If you smiled, my goal was achieved. 

~ CG


----------



## [email protected]

20-October
I use a light every morning, a NightStick headlamp I'm hoping to replace (with some suggestions of course). I work in the oilfield as a pumper so every morning, before first light I rely on my own light source to read gauges. I also carry a flashlight, depends on the day for what I'll be carrying, but today was the Streamlight Protac 2AA. I used this light this evening when I got home to check on the dogs and make my way to the house. In addition, I've got a Streamlight (not positive of model) as a weapon light and it saw some use when the coyotes started raising a ruckus just a few minutes ago. I Love lights, and I'm excited to read what others have used their lights for today. Thanks for the thread, this was an awesome idea!


----------



## Offgridled

Welcome wyldprairie great post. You'll love this thread so many crazy uses for flashlights and so many amazing flashlights for uses.


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> If you smiled, my goal was achieved.
> 
> ~ CG


My smile was ear to ear while I was singing. I've put a lot of Hardwood floors in beautiful homes in Beverly Hills over the years. Maybe my next will be Ven's new estate :smiling:


----------



## ven

Offgridled said:


> My smile was ear to ear while I was singing. I've put a lot of Hardwood floors in beautiful homes in Beverly Hills over the years. Maybe my next will be Ven's new estate :smiling:




:naughty: whilst OG is preparing my wood floor for my BH home, i used the c2 for work and some pics


----------



## ven

Been using the OR mule pretty much all week at home for general house type duty. Moving bikes, taking out the rubbish and navigating around a dark house with the odd candle about. The 300lm seems to low rating, it seems brighter to me as it will fully flood a garden area. In the house even though bright, there is no eye hurt due to it being soft flood. I tried it out in the LT2 in work



Due to the deeper bezel, it exaggerated the very very faint hot spot to a noticeable one. The flood not as wide soon made me swap it back out.........back to




The z2 works excellent for this mule, perfect circle of hi cri light bulb So this weekend at the vens is the manic mule madness weekend Its 2 bro's will be on duty also, all be them not at the same time!


----------



## arKmm

About 2am was dispatched to a call of a horse on the loose.
Many equestrian jokes later, and I was out wandering fields with my ML300L.

Did do the job but had me longing for a better thrower. I just can't decide between getting an Ultralix Convoy L6 or one of the several Vinh offerings in that camp.


----------



## ven

arKmm said:


> About 2am was dispatched to a call of a horse on the loose.
> Many equestrian jokes later, and I was out wandering fields with my ML300L.
> 
> Did do the job but had me longing for a better thrower. I just can't decide between getting an Ultralix Convoy L6 or one of the several Vinh offerings in that camp.



Bang for kcd, this looks pretty hard to beat right now for value/performance
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?424654-Manker-U21vn-26650-Thrower


----------



## Phlogiston

Had to replace a broken wall switch for a hard-wired storage heater, so the mains AC had to be turned off at the meter cupboard. Some people just turn off the corresponding circuit breaker and leave everything else turned on, but I always shut down the entire house for this sort of thing. No chance of mistakes then. 

I still test the circuit with a voltmeter immediately after opening it up, though. 

One of my Nebo Big Larry lights did a nice job as an area light - low white mode was easily enough - and I used a BLF-348 clipped to my hat as a high-CRI headlamp for the wiring. I also had an Astrolux S41 handy for the odd bit of off-axis lighting. 

While I was at it, I took the opportunity to swap out a plain fused wall plate supplying a different heater for one with a fuse and a switch. I like controllability  

I don't like cowboy installers who leave insulation-destroying sharp edges on the back box, though. I swore mightily at that one. Fortunately, there was enough spare length in the cable to cut the damaged length off and redo it. I'd've been a _really_ unhappy camper if I'd had to put in a new length of cable. 

Still got an outright dead heater to replace; I'll be using the same set of lights for that job, too


----------



## mhpreston

Well - I get the dumbest Guy in the village award. Visited the huge underground slate caverns in Ffestiniog, Wales... and left my SRT7 in the glove compartment of my car!! All I had was the tour hard hat with a very basic fitted LED to investigate all the nooks and crannies in the mine.


----------



## Poppy

arKmm said:


> About 2am was dispatched to a call of a horse on the loose.
> Many equestrian jokes later, and I was out wandering fields with my ML300L.
> 
> Did do the job but had me longing for a better thrower. I just can't decide between getting an Ultralix Convoy L6 or one of the several Vinh offerings in that camp.



.

Yesterday's mail brought a Manker U21. It's been a long time since I was IMPRESSED by a flashlight. This baby has me impressed. The Convoy L6 will someday be on my desk, for its combination throw, with nice spill, but the Manker U21 will out-throw it by a bit, and it is quite a bit smaller. The L6 70,000 cd ~ 1 lux @ 264 meters. The U21 124,000 cd 1 lux @ 352 meters.


----------



## mdorian

Astrolux M01 to get my keys in the door at night. :twothumbs


----------



## blah9

Used my solarforce with high CRI drop-in to take some stuff out to the shed at my parents' house last night. It was the first time I used that light outdoors and man it really does look good. I love how nice all the colors looked.


----------



## bykfixer

I used my low CRI flashlight to dress by.
Later I discovered my socks didn't match. 

Eh, just kidding.


----------



## Subterrestrial

It's funny how much a building under construction can look like a creepy abandoned building at night when it's on an unlit street.






I walk past this every night and go over it with whichever light I have on hand to see how far they've gotten. Unfortunately, they painted it so now it's starting to not look so creepy anymore.


----------



## Cobraman502

Used my new Astrolux S2 to walk the dog. This thing is amazing with the amount of throw. 60,000 lux out of this little light is exactly what I was looking for and for $28 and bistro firmware I could not beat it. 

I ran a battery voltage check before taking it out 4.22 volts. 30 minutes of using it on and off max down to about 100 lumen most of the time. Checked the voltage in the morning even with the glowing tail cap still at 4.22 volts. 

http://m.banggood.com/Astrolux-S2-XPL-HI-1400LM-EDC-LED-Flashlight-18650-p-1037831.html


----------



## odeprooutdoor

As bike light, cycling around the Qinghai Lake which is about 350 kilometres.


----------



## idleprocess

Setup and teardown for night time trebuchet testing. Dallas Makerspace has built a steel behemoth for a competition this weekend. The operation is fairly predictable, however our effort still needs some tuning.


----------



## blah9

Had a great time going on a sunset hike with some friends today. Of course we got to hike back in the dark which was great. A few of them never did a night hike and they loved it.


----------



## blah9

The Nitecore TIP CRI came in handy today. We had a departmental pumpkin carving contest and one pumpkin had a light-dependent proximity sensor so it reacted when you got near the pumpkin. Of course when the lights were turned off the pumpkin reacted constantly instead. Luckily I had the TIP CRI so we could demonstrate how it worked to all the people voting on the winner.


----------



## ven

Good stuff blah, I used the fenix cl20 on red for one oumokin(candle in the other). Took 3 lights out trick or treating, m43vn used pretty much 90% of the time on 20% to flood and reach out a bit. Nice little hand warmer ,constant warm temp without getting hot.


----------



## bykfixer

At my work some storm drain manholes had gotten a bunch of gravel spilled into a few. So the contractor hired a company to vacuum them. 
Giant Tonka toy vacuum trucks are cool. 

Dude lowers the 24" diameter hose with suction provided by a 6' diameter hardened steel impeller driven by a big block Chevy diesal engine.... suddenly nearby butterflies are flying backwards...

The guy is raising and lowering the nozzle a few inches at a time to stab into the gravel piles and suck out the debris, which at first was easy but once the bulk is gone a more methodical approach is required to clean corners n crevices.

It's daylight out, and looking down in a 6-10' deep manhole... well it's pretty dark. The operator could crouch down near the opening to see better and have his eyebrows sucked off his face by the mega-vac or randomly stab n stir the hose in circles inside a square manhole but...

Dah-duh-dah, dah-duh-dah, dah-duh-dah... inspector is a flashaholic. 
Day 1 of testing the Elzetta Bones for work purposes. I considered my PK PR-1, but all that vacuum might have just sucked that little deal outta my hand and the Bones has a wrist strap. Those vacuum machines have been known to rip clothing, snatch gloves off your hand and other sudden dramatic events.. actually injuring unsuspecting workers....

While the operator was rasslin' that big ole hose like a croc-agator I aimed the Bones towards the darkness and (insert choir voices here) "hallelujuah"...
Suddenly the operator has a lit up cave, but due to his dedication and concentration never flinched or ceased in rassling that hose; that is until nearly all of the debris was gone. Only then did he pause to look up and gives a thumbs up thank you. He had 5 more manholes to go. I lit each one as he cleaned them kinda like when I was a kid holding a flashlight for my pop... trying to anticipate his lighting needs while not casting shadows instead. It was indeed a pleasure helping a stranger who has a tough job have a bit easier task that day. 

The Bones did exactly what I needed it to do. Created daylight in a dark confined space while competing with direct mid day sunshine. 
I noticed when leaving it on for a couple minutes at a time the business end gets warm. Not hot, but you definitely feel warmth on the forward most fingers... in this case my pinky. 
It easily slid in and out of the back pocket of my trousers whenever the need to aid the operator occured. If he needed help with the hose it was put away, need some light it was quickly deployed. I enjoyed the non aggressive surface for that reason, but have a wrist strap on it for the same reason. 
Although likely intended as a duty light for LEO, security and such I gotta say the Bones makes a mighty fine task light for us regular folks.


----------



## ven

Make no bones about it! Very cool story/uses there mr fixer


----------



## bykfixer

Thanx,

I considered taking a couple of pix but the thought of having my phone cam get sucked from my hand... nah, I'll just use words to get the point across.


----------



## ven

..............i have visions of 2 work boots doing little kicks out of the bottom of the hose


----------



## bykfixer

You DO NOT want to get your boots too close... if you like having shoe laces...

Instead of bending over to pull the 75-100 pound lids off they just place the hose onto it and lift it..
No kidding.


----------



## ven

Still got the vision of a mr fixer shaped hose............... :laughing:

Been using the latest edition seraph and recently swapped in EDC triple 4000k xp-g2 for sorting out some wood. Fire is lit and warming the cool air nicely. Armed with a z2 OR mule as well, this will come in handy later for the fire works.


----------



## AVService

Installed 44 speakers in anoffice for a Sond Masking system,SC52 in mouth for much of it!

Then at lunch I found the Fenix HL50 I was sure that I had lost weeks ago and I was hands free again!
Liberating for sure.


----------



## ven

Well just slapped the cells on charge after using the seraph for lighting up the area many times when setting of a lot of fireworks. Callum used an s2+ most of the evening, my voltage 3.95v and Callums 3.57v........left in the dark by a 6yr old..........again.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Installed a new dual-height drinking fountain in the school our church owns. 

See the tiny hole in the really shiny button? That's how you adjust the water height. Another Trustee was helping me ....... he used my FourSevens Quark PRO to illuminate the screw in that hole. Unfortunately, the light was set on high. 780 lumens, high. He couldn't see for a few minutes. Said something about bright spots, lots of them. :laughing:

~ Chance


----------



## irongate

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Installed a new dual-height drinking fountain in the school our church owns.
> 
> See the tiny hole in the really shiny button? That's how you adjust the water height. Another Trustee was helping me ....... he used my FourSevens Quark PRO to illuminate the screw in that hole. Unfortunately, the light was set on high. 780 lumens, high. He couldn't see for a few minutes. Said something about bright spots, lots of them. :laughing:
> 
> ~ Chance


Yes they are a lot of fun to adjust, making sure they don't over spray and yet have enough to get a good drink from.


----------



## Illum

now that we know what that hole is for....


----------



## Mercyfulfate1777

broke up a Pit Bull fight last night with my Olight S2A. worked as good as spraying them with a water hose. (maybe a little better)


----------



## bykfixer

At 11pm my toilet started making a hissing sound. Then the hissing turned into a water running sound.
The float mechanism had sprung a leak in the cut off mechanism. Dratz!!!

Could it be as simple as an adjustement? Turn on light, see phillips adjuster screw, grab screw driver and make adjustment. Silence. 
Lay back down to return to sleep.

11:45, "pssssssss" begins again. Seriously? By then the wife had turned off all lights and was sleeping. I get up and close the bathroom door thinking the hissing sound will be blocked by the door. Success...

12:15, it just wasn't meant to be. It's running so freely I might as well have just left the flap that lets water leave the tank into the bowl up. 
Alright! That's it!!!!.... 
At 1am I'm diagnosing the $3 part thinking I could actually fix it. 
Well being a flashaholic I had a flashlight hanging within arms reach. It was a $5 check out counter type that came with a ridiculously ugly beam. I had done a lens scratch technique with a scotch brite pad to remove the ugly by diffusing the beam. That made the light pretty floody and let me tell you that thing was *perfect* for working on a toilet at 1:30 in the morning. Perfect teeth hold rubber coated body, floody output where CRI is irrelevant and if it falls into the water and fails no big loss...


By 2:15 I had aborted the idea of saving the $3 part and had cut off the water supply to the toilet so I could get some sleep. 

This evening will involve a transplant and I plan on wearing my fancy new Streamlight Double Clutch headlamp with that $5 check out aisle light hanging from an overhead hook that'll be fastened to the cabinet above the toilet.

I'm actually looking forward to being packed into a tiny corner of my bathroom performing plumbing repairs.


----------



## Poppy

Love your stories!

It looks like that Elzetta Bones, really saved the day!
What is it? An 18650 light?

All I know is that it is super dependable.




bykfixer said:


> At my work some storm drain manholes had gotten a bunch of gravel spilled into a few. So the contractor hired a company to vacuum them.
> Giant Tonka toy vacuum trucks are cool.
> 
> Dude lowers the 24" diameter hose with suction provided by a 6' diameter hardened steel impeller driven by a big block Chevy diesal engine.... suddenly nearby butterflies are flying backwards...
> 
> The guy is raising and lowering the nozzle a few inches at a time to stab into the gravel piles and suck out the debris, which at first was easy but once the bulk is gone a more methodical approach is required to clean corners n crevices.
> 
> It's daylight out, and looking down in a 6-10' deep manhole... well it's pretty dark. The operator could crouch down near the opening to see better and have his eyebrows sucked off his face by the mega-vac or randomly stab n stir the hose in circles inside a square manhole but...
> 
> Dah-duh-dah, dah-duh-dah, dah-duh-dah... inspector is a flashaholic.
> Day 1 of testing the Elzetta Bones for work purposes. I considered my PK PR-1, but all that vacuum might have just sucked that little deal outta my hand and the Bones has a wrist strap. Those vacuum machines have been known to rip clothing, snatch gloves off your hand and other sudden dramatic events.. actually injuring unsuspecting workers....
> 
> While the operator was rasslin' that big ole hose like a croc-agator I aimed the Bones towards the darkness and (insert choir voices here) "hallelujuah"...
> Suddenly the operator has a lit up cave, but due to his dedication and concentration never flinched or ceased in rassling that hose; that is until nearly all of the debris was gone. Only then did he pause to look up and gives a thumbs up thank you. He had 5 more manholes to go. I lit each one as he cleaned them kinda like when I was a kid holding a flashlight for my pop... trying to anticipate his lighting needs while not casting shadows instead. It was indeed a pleasure helping a stranger who has a tough job have a bit easier task that day.
> 
> The Bones did exactly what I needed it to do. Created daylight in a dark confined space while competing with direct mid day sunshine.
> I noticed when leaving it on for a couple minutes at a time the business end gets warm. Not hot, but you definitely feel warmth on the forward most fingers... in this case my pinky.
> It easily slid in and out of the back pocket of my trousers whenever the need to aid the operator occured. If he needed help with the hose it was put away, need some light it was quickly deployed. I enjoyed the non aggressive surface for that reason, but have a wrist strap on it for the same reason.
> Although likely intended as a duty light for LEO, security and such I gotta say the Bones makes a mighty fine task light for us regular folks.


----------



## bykfixer

Poppy said:


> Love your stories!
> 
> It looks like that Elzetta Bones, really saved the day!
> What is it? An 18650 light?
> 
> All I know is that it is super dependable.


Thank you sir:
I was going to add to the toilet tale but first... the Bones...

Yes Poppy. First oversized Elzetta has made. I use a battery magazine with primaries, but the 18650 fits like a nice calf skin glove. 

I wish more companies would back off those hue-mongo-outputs and make the most of the latest LED tech efficiencies with a milder output and a better runtime.
500-750 with a great combo beam and a couple hours runtime on a pair of lithiums (with the rechargeable fuel cell option). It is sorely needed in this '4500 lumens for 22 seconds, but programs from your laptop for 39 bucks' flashlight world we live in. 

To me the Bones is a "what's old is new again" cliche'. They just dropped in updated parts n pieces using an old way of doing things. Modern thinking with an old school value.

Back to the toilet. lol
Sometimes life hands you pre-sweetened lemonade instead of lemons. 
I got home with my new parts from the orange big box store (which has a Mag 2 cell and 3 cell ML25 combo for $24.88 for black friday btw)... (which I didn't purchase btw)... took off my office dweller costume and got into some 'deplorable lives matter' cloths, grabbed up some tools and away we go.
The tank of the toilet had drained. Could it be as simple as replacing the flapper? Nah, couldn't be...
Strapped on the Streamlight, twisted to flooder mode, double clutched to low and set about removing the flapper. It was about as flexible as a cardboard box. I've got plastic ashtrays that are more flexible. 
Again I pondered, hmmmm could it really be that simple?...

Shined the $5 light down the conduit from tank to bowl just to enjoy using it, and noted the flange the flapper rests on was spottless. No crud. Wiped if off anyway. 
I'm now teeth holding the $5 light while adjusting the headlamp and soon had that new flapper in, chain like I wanted and dawg gone if that didn't solve the problem. 




These were the only tools needed.
Unbelievable.


----------



## Poppy

Another toilet story:
This morning, the toilet in the family room was a running, and running, and running. 
I jiggled the flush lever (cause you know... sometimes the chain gets caught), well the lever was VERY loose.
So I put flipped the switch to the over head light, and pulled the lid off of the tank.
I noted that the chain was not connected to the lever, and except for the fact that it was still connected to the flapper, it would have been flushed down into the toilet, and maybe out visiting Nemo.
I pulled up the chain, clipped it to the lever, put the tank cover back on, and was done!

Flipped the switch to the overhead light back to OFF.

Oppps, didn't use a flashlight today. 

Maybe tomorrow


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> Thank you sir:
> I was going to add to the toilet tale but first... the Bones...
> 
> Yes Poppy. First oversized Elzetta has made. I use a battery magazine with primaries, but the 18650 fits like a nice calf skin glove.
> 
> I wish more companies would back off those hue-mongo-outputs and make the most of the latest LED tech efficiencies with a milder output and a better runtime.
> 500-750 with a great combo beam and a couple hours runtime on a pair of lithiums (with the rechargeable fuel cell option). It is sorely needed in this '4500 lumens for 22 seconds, but programs from your laptop for 39 bucks' flashlight world we live in.
> 
> To me the Bones is a "what's old is new again" cliche'. They just dropped in updated parts n pieces using an old way of doing things. Modern thinking with an old school value.



Thanks bykfixer,
I agree, I usually get my convoy S2 driven to 1400ma, which will give about 600 lumens for about 2 1/2 hours, and I usually run it on medium which is about 200 - 250 lumens. At that I should get about 6 hours. or 40 hours on low @ about 45-50 lumens. It can be driven twice as hard, but then run-times for each mode is cut in half.

So I guess that is part of the story of the popularity of Elzetta, it gives a reasonable amount of output, but then gets better runtimes.
That mind-set, works for me.


----------



## bykfixer

Poppy said:


> Another toilet story:
> This morning, the toilet in the family room was a running, and running, and running.
> I jiggled the flush lever (cause you know... sometimes the chain gets caught), well the lever was VERY loose.
> So I put flipped the switch to the over head light, and pulled the lid off of the tank.
> I noted that the chain was not connected to the lever, and except for the fact that it was still connected to the flapper, it would have been flushed down into the toilet, and maybe out visiting Nemo.
> I pulled up the chain, clipped it to the lever, put the tank cover back on, and was done!
> 
> Flipped the switch to the overhead light back to OFF.
> 
> Oppps, didn't use a flashlight today.
> 
> Maybe tomorrow



Lemonade is cool, huh? (As in got lemonade not lemons),
Hell in your case you got fruit punch insteada lemons. lol


----------



## LGT

Used my ZLSC62w while replacing the power steering fluid cooler on my Trailblazer . Two attachment points in front of each wheel well to remove the bumper definitely needed a flashlight to see what needed to be done. Also used light to check for leaks after replacing part.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

To make my margarita pretty.  

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Rub it in CG, next your going to tell us you used a BOSS to illuminate it with


----------



## LGT

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> To make my margarita pretty.
> 
> ~ Chance


Looks like a nice orange peel reflector .


----------



## LGT

Ooops.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> Rub it in CG, next your going to tell us you used a BOSS to illuminate it with



DING, DING, DING! We have a winner. :kiss: My wife thinks I'm funny, playing with my first non-4Sevens flashlight purchase in at least a year. ven, it is so cool, I almost want to ship it to you so you can try it out. ........ Almost. 

~ Chance Who has a B.O.S.S. 70 Amber.


----------



## ven

:laughing: I would almost let you, but you would miss it too much Hoping to get one, maybe next batch as it has to be one of the more exciting releases for a long time............I think the desing and patina is genius, would not change a thing................love the style/form and well you know i love triples. Might have to self fund with a couple of lights with christmas around the corner...........decisions decisions.

No rush...................honest:devil:


----------



## FortyCaliber

I used my Ryobi 18 volt ONE+ work light to replace a part under the dash of my car. 

Despite having a dozen+ lights at the ready, including a headlamp, I'd normally just use the well-worn SF E1b Backup with tailshroud that resides in my pocket, but on my way out the door, and without much thought, I grabbed the Ryobi. It was a good choice, as I would have had to hold the E1b in my mouth to get the light where I wanted it. The Ryobi head swivels so I can direct the light to the right place hands- and mouth-free. 

Normally the Ryobi would have been tucked away with my powertools and not even been considered, but I recently upgraded it with an auction site P13.5S LED, so I've kept it in the house.

Prior to the LED upgrade I never used this light much because the output was fairly low and battery life was short. 

Now the Ryobi is much brighter and battery life is longer, even though I use a tired old battery.


----------



## FortyCaliber

I put the SF E1b into service to illuminate my notepad while making a grocery list because I was too lazy to get off the couch and walk over to the lamp!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> :laughing: I would almost let you, but you would miss it too much Hoping to get one, maybe next batch as it has to be one of the more exciting releases for a long time............I think the desing and patina is genius, would not change a thing................love the style/form and well you know i love triples. Might have to self fund with a couple of lights with christmas around the corner...........decisions decisions.
> 
> No rush...................honest:devil:



Right you are, ven. The BOSS never leaves my side. I also love the design and patina. I'm given to "fixing" the dings on my black anno lights with a permanent marker. That's how particular I am about my lights. I want them to look new. With the Boss, not so much. Of course I'm careful with it, but I know it's appearance will change over time. 

Cheers, Mate! 

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Cheers!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

FortyCaliber said:


> *I used my Ryobi 18 volt ONE+ work light* to replace a part under the dash of my car.
> 
> Despite having a dozen+ lights at the ready, including a headlamp, I'd normally just use the well-worn SF E1b Backup with tailshroud that resides in my pocket, but on my way out the door, and without much thought, I grabbed the Ryobi.* It was a good choice*, as I would have had to hold the E1b in my mouth to get the light where I wanted it. The Ryobi head swivels so I can direct the light to the right place hands- and mouth-free.
> 
> Normally the Ryobi would have been tucked away with my powertools and not even been considered, but I recently upgraded it with an auction site P13.5S LED, so I've kept it in the house.
> 
> Prior to the LED upgrade I never used this light much because the output was fairly low and battery life was short.
> 
> Now the Ryobi is much brighter and battery life is longer, even though I use a tired old battery.



Yep! It's hard to beat an 18v cordless work-light. A few weeks ago three of us replaced an aging water fountain at our church owned school. You can see my Nebo in the housing on the left. The light that's doing all the illuminating belongs to Tatooed-Ben. He's the professional plumber. That's Rick on the right. I took pictures and stayed outta-the-way! It was amazed how bright the little DeWalt was. Yes, it's on my Christmas List. :santa:

~ Chance


----------



## A-MAC

The Nitecore P12 and I took the new puppy out for a potty break at 1:30 this morning.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A-MAC said:


> The Nitecore P12 and I took the new puppy out for a potty break at 1:30 this morning.



Hi A-MAC. Welcome to CPF! :wave: When you find your way to THE CAFE, please post a picture of your new puppy. 

The thread is titled, WHAT BREED AND HOW MANY DOGS[POOCHES]!!]?

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

On a nice crisp fall morning... the kind where it is getting time to turn the heater on but you throw an extra blanket on the bed instead... you wake up to a chilly house knowing the hot shower will warm your bones, right? 

Turn on water valves in your shower to your favorite settings, let it run the obligitory 30 seconds or so and stick your toes in behind the curtain to check for readiness... eh, not quite but you enter behind the curtain anyway. 45 seconds, still cool. 1 minute... uh, whut gives? You turn the cold off to kinda turbo charge the deal... 
Todays episode resulted in luke warm with only the hot valve open.. uh oh. 
I was pondering why the hot water heater was running last night when nobody had used any hot water. 

Oh well, Ima flashaholic so this means a good chance to wear my new headlamp. It's kinda crazy how we actually look forward to home front issues for an excuse to use a flashlight. 

Did the pilot thing. No worky. Get out instruction manual and study how the manifold contraption is installed, call work and tell them "hot waters out, see ya tomorrow" and jot this down here at CPF. 

Time to perform surgery... more later...


----------



## Poppy

Hopefully it is just the thermo-couple, and you can get your big burly hands in there.


----------



## bykfixer

It wasn't a soot on the coupler issue. While trying to source a thermo-coupler I read that the White Rogerson gas control assemblies have a huge failure rate. So I made an appointment with a plumber for tomorrow in case it aint the thermo-coupler. 
State made access easy. Unscrew a couple of fittings and the whole assembly slides out. And assemblies are available or just the coupling. Buying the thermo assembly ensures things are in the correct alignment. Apparently when swapping out the coupler it's pretty easy to get the new one off alignment juuuuuuuust enough where you can't get it to work.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> On a nice crisp fall morning... the kind where it is getting time to turn the heater on but you throw an extra blanket on the bed instead... you wake up to a chilly house knowing the hot shower will warm your bones, right?
> 
> Turn on water valves in your shower to your favorite settings, let it run the obligitory 30 seconds or so and stick your toes in behind the curtain to check for readiness... eh, not quite but you enter behind the curtain anyway. 45 seconds, still cool. 1 minute... uh, whut gives? You turn the cold off to kinda turbo charge the deal...
> Todays episode resulted in luke warm with only the hot valve open.. uh oh.
> I was pondering why the hot water heater was running last night when nobody had used any hot water.
> 
> Oh well, Ima flashaholic so this means a good chance to wear my new headlamp. It's kinda crazy how we actually look forward to home front issues for an excuse to use a flashlight.
> 
> Did the pilot thing. No worky. Get out instruction manual and study how the manifold contraption is installed, call work and tell them "hot waters out, see ya tomorrow" and jot this down here at CPF.
> 
> Time to perform surgery... more later...



1. If/when you go to the hardware store for parts, don't refer to it as a hot water heater. They heat cold water, and the guys at the store will laugh at you. Trust me on this, I know. 

2. Some of the threads will be Righty-Loosey, Lefty-Tighty. Learn which ones are which. 

3. There are some great instructional videos on youtube, but you have to search through some pretty bad ones to find the good ones. 

4. Fixing any plumbing issue with only one (1) trip to the hardware store garners you instant bragging-rights. 

5. Good luck. 

~ Chance 

Edit; 

Oops! I just read your latest post. Darn page changes.


----------



## bykfixer

$8 part and some bending n twisting later... no go. Dratz! 

The plumber thing is to ensure if anything ever goes wrong with the pipes I'm covered for insurance purposes.

But it sure was fun using a multitude of flashlights. A headlamp, a handheld light that starts at 15 lumens, and a bright one to see through the dust screen(s) as I vacuumed inside the burner cavity and around the tank.

Now my toilet has developed a leak between the tank and toilet. Already called out of work tomorrow for that one.

I have an expert available via text message. He has his own business... 350 miles away. lol. He keeps my climate control system tip top via text messages. That's the guy I send flashlights to whenever he helps me. This time next week he'll have a rainbow PL2 for his wife... so he can get his black one back from her.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> $8 part and some bending n twisting later... no go. Dratz!
> 
> The plumber thing is to ensure if anything ever goes wrong with the pipes I'm covered for insurance purposes.
> 
> But it sure was fun using a multitude of flashlights. A headlamp, a handheld light that starts at 15 lumens, and a bright one to see through the dust screen(s) as I vacuumed inside the burner cavity and around the tank.
> 
> *Now my toilet has developed a leak between the tank and toilet. Already called out of work tomorrow for that one.*
> 
> I have an expert available via text message. He has his own business... 350 miles away. lol. He keeps my climate control system tip top via text messages. That's the guy I send flashlights to whenever he helps me. This time next week he'll have a rainbow PL2 for his wife... so he can get his black one back from her.


lol..
you must like taking time off from work! 

I did that repair a couple of weeks ago. Two bolts and a water connection.
Lift the tank, replace the big rubber washer/gasket, and tighten down the bolts.
Easy peazy 

Of course.... if you are like me, the toilet manufacturer name was no where to be found, and it took two trips to get the correct gasket.


----------



## bykfixer

I like playing with flashlights. Plus I can make sure the plumber does things correctly.

Work is slow right now and the paying customer gladly gives me the day off... he's paying my company $125/hr for me to twiddle my thumbs while some engineers ponder a yes or no question for the last 3 weeks. 

This is not the toilet I just repaired. But both are American Standard with 1965 stamped in the ceramic. I'll probably buy the parts for both.... hopefully in a single trip.


----------



## Taz80

My wife dropped a full bottle of olive oil on the floor tonight. Cleaning up that mess was loads of fun. Anyway, I used my SC62w to make sure we got all the glass shards up so my furry little fella wouldn't find them with his paws.


----------



## bykfixer

Gas water heater going and toilet rebuilt. 

So the plumber arrives, pushes down on the pilot fuel knob for about 30 seconds before pushing the piezo thingy. Woosh!!! She fired right up. 
WHAT?!?! I hadn't purged the line properly it seems. 

Embarrased but only out $50 the conversation quickly turned to his flashlight. He had a beat up Coast. He quipped "I love it except it eats batteries like crazy" so introduced him to eneloop pros. 
I showed him the Bykfixer flashlight museum and he left with a Microstream to go with the Coast. 

The toilet thing was an all day job. I took it completely apart, scrubbed the ceramic to like new, took parts from it with me to the store for assurance, then had a long lunch with my bride. Went to my sons for a while and played with his dog, spoke of projects to take place this winter and diagnosed a funky idle in his garage queen Prelude. (Cap and rotor) then returned home to reassemble the turlet. Actually that only took 20 minutes or so. But I re-tightened screws twice since. It allowed parts n pieces to settle into place before applying more torque. One final tighten and I'll let things sit all night. Tomorrow evening I'll check one more time. 

Gives me an excuse to check crevices with my favorite G2x Pro.


----------



## MX421

Funny you should mention plumbing, thats what i used a few of my lights for this past weekend. A couple more galvanized horizontals in the attic started leaking so into the attic i went to replace them with PEX (again). Didn't get up to the 10 lights used on the larger job, but had five lights going on at once for a little while there:
TK75 (hanging from the rafter on medium for probably enough light to see enough)
H600w for a headlamp to put light directly where i was working
H602w (on second thought i could have probably done without the TK75)
Wizard Hi CRI V2 (the magnet stuck pretty good to a vent duct to put light on one of the connections to the wall vertical i was making
Wizard Warm V3, XM-L (Ditto the above not really needing the TK75, but it had such a long battery life i kept in there for the duration)

Then last night i used all the above except the TK75 to work on my trailer which busted a leaf spring due to the guys loading concrete overloading it. The Wizard magnets clamped to the trailer like glue for the most part, although the tire knocked both loose once to give them some battle scars. Ultimately this task was disappointing though as the lights had to be put up since i was making too much noise so late after work and had to defer this to the morning (calling in just like BK  )


----------



## bykfixer

^^ good man... and his plethora of flashlights.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> Gas water heater going and toilet rebuilt.
> 
> So the plumber arrives, pushes down on the pilot fuel knob for about 30 seconds before pushing the piezo thingy. Woosh!!! She fired right up.
> WHAT?!?! I hadn't purged the line properly it seems.
> 
> Embarrased but only out $50 the conversation quickly turned to his flashlight. He had a beat up Coast. He quipped "I love it except it eats batteries like crazy" so introduced him to eneloop pros.
> I showed him the Bykfixer flashlight museum and he left with a Microstream to go with the Coast.
> 
> The toilet thing was an all day job. I took it completely apart, scrubbed the ceramic to like new, took parts from it with me to the store for assurance, then had a long lunch with my bride. Went to my sons for a while and played with his dog, spoke of projects to take place this winter and diagnosed a funky idle in his garage queen Prelude. (Cap and rotor) then returned home to reassemble the turlet. Actually that only took 20 minutes or so. But I re-tightened screws twice since. It allowed parts n pieces to settle into place before applying more torque. One final tighten and I'll let things sit all night. Tomorrow evening I'll check one more time.
> 
> Gives me an excuse to check crevices with my favorite G2x Pro.



Sounds like you had a nice day of it!

If you tightened in down twice already, and it isn't leaking, I'd call it a day!
I was afraid to over-tighten mine for fear of having the porcelain crack.
If that happens to you... THEN... you'd be into a bigger job. And it won't be fun :nana:


----------



## OCD

It's deer season again. Thrunite Ti2 AAA clipped to my hat to navigate to and climb into my tree stand. Packed 4 other lights (besides my HDS on my belt) with plenty of batteries in the event we need to track one after dark.


----------



## OfTheWild

Since i work nights, i use a couple of flashlights daily; My Maratac AAA thats always in my coin pocket i use getting to/from the truck in the back of the parking lot and then up the driveway when i'm home. Then i end up reading in bed with my Zebralight 600floody. But tonight I had to fish some wires at work and ended up using my Fenix TK12... realizing i really need to find a clip for it, which brought me here to the forums to dig one up! :twothumbs


----------



## bykfixer

OfTheWild said:


> Since i work nights, i use a couple of flashlights daily; My Maratac AAA thats always in my coin pocket i use getting to/from the truck in the back of the parking lot and then up the driveway when i'm home. Then i end up reading in bed with my Zebralight 600floody. But tonight I had to fish some wires at work and ended up using my Fenix TK12... realizing i really need to find a clip for it, which brought me here to the forums to dig one up! :twothumbs



Welcome to the site!!

While reading your post your avatar kept drawing my attention. It's early and my glasses are in another room so I just figured it's just glaucoma setting in or something.


Bolts and such were dry this morning Poppy. Checked it out with a 1xaaa before leaving for work. 
Didn't feel that "crunching" sensation you speak of when retorquing last night. So I figure if they're dry today... good enough.

And no need for a multi-task routine trying to hurredly take a cold shower this morning. Nice.


----------



## hyperloop

Used my warm tinted ArmyTek Prime A1 on Firefly 1 mode (the lowest of the low) as a night light for my 3 year old's room, just chucked it in a corner and let it go the whole night through, I guess I should take out the 14500 cell and switch in a Eneloop, better run time.

Edit: the old night light has kicked the bucket which is why the ArmyTek was used.


----------



## Going_Supernova

Last night I used the ML50LX 3xC to examine my nephew's new car after dark. I could have turned on the yard lights to do it, but where's the fun in that?


----------



## isahar

today i used my olight s2a to clear burned house from what remaining inside the house


----------



## blah9

Wow, nice work!! I hope everyone was ok.

I just used my light to get ready for bed, nothing too exciting. Although it was more exciting than doing it with an AC light!


----------



## ven

Thats not good for someone isaha, hope they are ok.

Had a T10s day, well had a couple of the days now............



Basically to get used to cooler tints so i get more use out of the minority. Also the xp-g2 triple which is now without optics(mule) for some uses..........takes a bit to adjust from the nichia 219B but i can cope! Wont become permanent, but just part of the work rotation from time to time(odd time).


----------



## bykfixer

Company moved me to an office dweller role for about a month or so. 
I was shown to my prison cell/err uh office space... 




Somewhere down there were the cords I was supposed hook up to various items. 

Being a flashaholic it wasn't a question of if I had a light...
It was a question of which one of the 3+ on my person would give the best flood-age. 

My boss sees this and comments to another worker who says "bet he has more than one". Pretending not to hear I continued... my boss says "how many flashlights do you have with you today?" I retorted "3... no wait, 5... uh lets see, um 7 (as I'm thinking of todays jackets, trousers etc)... (remembering the one in my laptop bag)... 8, yeah 8 and a bic lighter just in case, why you hooking up a laptop too?"


----------



## tech25

Walking in and out of a dark building to look for a patient- I ceiling bounced my Malkoff MD2 with M61N to navigate around junk and stairs.


----------



## KiwiMark

Just got back from a 2 week motorcycle camping trip, when I got home I slept inside for the first time after 14 nights on not sleeping indoors.
Over those 2 weeks it often got dark, pretty much every single night in fact. Fortunately I had a light or two with me . . . 
When your tarp start flapping on a windy night - a headlamp is useful while securing a guy line.
When your bladder is full a flashlight can be useful while walking to the toilets.
Used my lantern a few times too.


----------



## Monocrom

Same thing I do almost every night at work. Only the light changes. Currently it's one of my favorite legoed SureFires.... Black E2E body, E2D tailcap, and (black) KL1 "Error" LED head. Single output-only. 

Used it to check the waste basket to see what amount of trash that lazy, depressed, idiot left me in the garbage bin. The one I relieve 3 nights out of 5. I get along well with the other guy I relieve. He remembers to empty the bin just before the end of his shift. This guy?..... Usually he forgets more than just the bin. When he started there, a co-worker who didn't care; kept creating a security issue. Which I warned the new guy would bite him on the butt since he worked the front desk during that shift. He chose to ignore my advice. One night, a Field Manager showed up out of the blue for a surprise inspection. Guess who got in trouble. Instead of blaming the guy who screwed him over, or blaming himself for not listening to good advice and doing something about it; he blames me. In my over 40 years of Life on this planet, I have never met anyone so utterly worthless and moronic as that co-worker whom I tried to help out. I've never said that about anyone else in Life.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The other day I used my Ultrafire WF-501B with 365nm UVA drop-in to identify the security threads in various paper currency denominations as a rough benchmark to compare the wavelength of a couple of unknown UVA sources. The yellow security thread is particularly useful as it appears a little orange under some wavelengths, and is nearly invisible under wavelengths around 390nm and longer.

A poor man's UV spectroscope.


----------



## TampaDude

Just picked up a Lux-Pro LP470 at Lowe's today. It was only $9.97, so I figured what the heck. I even got 5% off for using my Lowe's card, too. It's a pretty good light for under 10 bucks. It throws a smooth, even flood, and would be just the thing if I had to change a tire at night or something like that. Of course, it's nowhere near as bright as my Fenix, but for the $$$, it's a good deal, IMHO. :thumbsup:


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Good score!
I keep one hanging by the front door. 
I use LifePo 18500 solar lamp batteries to fuel it.


----------



## Poppy

Yesterday our next door neighbor reported to my daughter that one of his basement windows was pushed in. He suggested that we leave all of our external lights on throughout the night.

When I got home, I did a perimeter check of the house before entering. I used the 2AA Rayovac indestructible that I keep immediately handy in my car. All was quiet, even the dogs


----------



## peter yetman

I would comment on your Penlights, but I already know about your fetish.
Are those Halls Menthol sweets? I'm addicted to them, but we only get them in packs of 12. I prefer Blackcurrant. The truck is littered with enpty wrappers.
P


----------



## Poppy

Yes, they are 
Cherry flavored menthol.

I don't think I've seen Blackcurrant, I'll have to look for them.


----------



## tech25

I went to a restaurant with a few friends and was sitting in a dark area- they did give an iPad to see the menu+ pics of the food. When the food came it was too dark to see how the meat was cooked or what was on a mixed platter- out came my okluma... The 4000k did a great job of showing the color of the meat with a nice even floody beam. (I am happy with my 4k tints and don't really see what cri does for me in practical use) 

One of my friends said she likes eating and seeing her food, so I propped her cellphone with the light on against a glass pitcher for illumination- lit her plate nicely.


----------



## bykfixer

Poppy said:


> Yes, they are
> Cherry flavored menthol.
> 
> I don't think I've seen Blackcurrant, I'll have to look for them.



I think that's Aussie for ' mesquite smoked beer marinated Kangaroo' flavor.


----------



## 4Pro

Olight s2 Copper, Transmission removal in driveway of a 98 tahoe...a good light makes things a whole hell of a light better.... (See what I did there)


----------



## Enderman

There was a centipede in my room, and when I went to go kill it it ran away into the corner where my carpet meets the wall.
To get it out of the corner I took my R40 and turned it on turbo and shined it on the centipede, and it got so hot that it had to escape and run out of the corner.
Then I squished it.


----------



## ven

Burning my jumper! yes, princeCvn on turbo setting the turbo timer and had it close to me as Rach having a migraine(shielding the light). I noticed a little smoke followed quickly by the slight burning smell..........no holes so all is good


----------



## peter yetman

bykfixer said:


> I think that's Aussie for ' mesquite smoked beer marinated Kangaroo' flavor.


No, it's the thinking man's peppermint.
I'm up for a roadtrip with Poppy as lomg as he brings the sweets.
P


----------



## tech25

Had a scavenger hunt in a science museum during a family party, used my okluma to light up the information next to the exhibits. I think I "need" a mule or to change the lens to a medium frost. The beam was more then adequate, but up close ~2 feet away- was a bit too much.


----------



## bykfixer

peter yetman said:


> No, it's the thinking man's peppermint.
> 
> P



Oh I see... scotch whiskey flavor... cool.


----------



## idleprocess

House guest left a door open Thursday night and one of my cats decided to go adventuring on one of the colder nights of the year. After futilely searching the neighborhood the next morning, I set up a box with a blanket and put out some food. 

After several nights of catching other cats fattening themselves, I happened to glance out before bed and saw both the neighborhood orange cat (who seems to own the place) and another cat. Threw the other cat in the closet _(don't need to also be chasing down a *black* cat at night)_ and grabbed the nearest flashlight - a mag 3D modded with a luxeon III _(was pretty cool back in 2007)_. Opened the door slowly and the orange cat fled the scene, but the other cat only edged away - blue eyes with a red retina and a stubby tail: _my escapee_. After some coaxing, he came close enough to apprehend and is now back inside, only a little worse for the wear.

Sadly, the other cat seems to have forgotten his _frenemy_ so I have the pleasure of re-introducing them.


----------



## RLDubbya

Nothing fun: I have 3 Alaskan Malamutes and 1 Siberian Husky. I periodically give each of them a close inspection for wounds, ticks, burrs, hotspots, etc. I am currently working on the long hair mal. She weighs a lean, muscular 110lbs with more hair than the bathroom trashcans at The House of The Rising Sun. I use my Fenix headlamp for this chore.


----------



## ven

RLDubbya said:


> Nothing fun: I have 3 Alaskan Malamutes and 1 Siberian Husky. I periodically give each of them a close inspection for wounds, ticks, burrs, hotspots, etc. I am currently working on the long hair mal. She weighs a lean, muscular 110lbs with more hair than the bathroom trashcans at The House of The Rising Sun. I use my Fenix headlamp for this chore.




Nothing fun!!!! with 3 alaskan malamutes and a husky, you must have some awesome dog walking uses going there must never be a dull moment in your house


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I was evaluating a dashcam that clipped onto the rear-view mirror. When I removed it, I bobbled the mount and the black camera tumbled out of my hands with a _floomp_ and disappeared into the darkness. The vehicle's dome light doesn't illuminate the nooks and crannies very well so I couldn't see where it went. I dug out a PD32 and used it to find the camera sitting in the instrument cluster shelf.


----------



## RLDubbya

ven said:


> Nothing fun!!!! with 3 alaskan malamutes and a husky, you must have some awesome dog walking uses going there must never be a dull moment in your house



True that. They get walked just about every night. I skipped last night, but my wife got them out. We've had some interesting times - before high-powered lights were so common, we had 1000 lumen headlamps. We were routinely pulled over by LEOs who somehow thought that I was spotting deer and using the malamutes to run them down. 

We have made absolutely sure to not permit boredom to sink in, as we have 3 cats too. The dogs are all cat killers. It's a mix of which Marlin Perkins would be proud.


----------



## Monocrom

Been using my SureFire EB1 as my main light for foot-patrols at night. Client has a huge parking lot. The lights switch off at 1am. But due to cheapness and negligence, the client leaves the South gate open all the time, with no security officer in the guard-booth. Yup! Literally anyone can drive in at any time. Oh, and since the North and West doors to the building are broken and haven't been fixed in years, literally anyone can walk in too. Plus, doesn't have to be through the South side either as the pedestrian gate over at the North East corner of the huge darkened lot is never locked. 

With regards to the SF EB1 though, it and the EB2 are the only newer SF lights that I like. The absolute lack of checkering on what I call the newer generation of SFs is just plain idiotic. Though no disputing the excellent amount of throw from my little EB1. Plus, you don't get a pencil-thin beam either. Very nice. I've recently become more inclined towards throw, for my main EDC light. If I reach for a light, it's likely going to be while outdoors at night. If I need flood, I've got my little keychain light for that. Bought the EB1 as a Christmas gift for myself a year ago. Maybe two. I'm getting old and forgetful as I yell at kids to get off my lawn. 

I didn't appreciate its beam back then. I do now. Going to be awhile before I stop EDCing it this time around.


----------



## ven

Cool stuff moncrom. as most of my work uses are close up stuff, triples/mules work for me. But i do ponder a different job/use and how my taste would change towards a different beam depending on application(become more biased maybe). I guess we get used to a specific type of light because its what gets used regular and simply just works for us. Then when we break out a different type:candle:, it's kind of refreshing and a different appreciation comes in to play. Quality of beam, hot spot and spill along with tint................and different UI and form.


----------



## Fredo1

I received a new toy today so basically I just played with it. It's an Acebeam K70vn XHP35-6500 HI. My house backs up to the woods so it's a great spot to try out high powered lights. It's a real powerhouse thrower. It was actually better than I expected. I took my Nitecore MH40GT which is a nice light but no comparison to the K70. Very nice light.


----------



## bykfixer

Love, love, love those EB1's Monocrom. I do like their G2x Pro as a house light since it starts on the 15-20 (forget actual number) low setting. 
But yeah, the EB1 has such a good throw. I never considered the 2 because of the variety of 2 cell throwers I have. Plus the 1 has enough "substance" to easily find it and deploy it in hurried situations. But you're right it does have a less that max grippy body. 

A buddy of mine sent me a text recently saying "it's official, I'm a flashlight junkie." 
He said he was driving down the road and heard his little 1x123 that just fallen from his pocket hit the floor between the seats of his van. So he pulls over and deploys his 1xAAA from his car keys and 'whoops... dropped it too'. Apparently it's one of those vehicles where the void between the seats is a darkened abyss of small item eating bottomless-ness. So he said he reached in his other pocket and pulls out his 1xAA and 'fumble fingers strikes again' scenario... light #3 was swallowed up by the gap between the seats. By then he's angry but was taking his wife out to dinner. She says "calm down, here" and shines her 1x triple A light down into the cavern to reveal those 3 he'd dropped. 
Soon they were on their way again according to the text(s). 

I don't know whether to be happy or sad with that story. I'm glad to have played a role in him finding his dropped flashlights as the 1x triple A was a gift to his wife... but at the same time there's another junkie running around and I'm afraid those lights are all gateways to his family becoming *tint snobs*. lol


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks guys. 

BTW, never thought of a wife as a flashlight accessory.... Best flashlight holder, ever? Looks like it. Might just have to get me one of those. I hear they're rather expensive though.


----------



## ncgrass

A flashlight holder... I've recently convinced my gf to carry around a small Fenix light saying it's helpful for her to have during winter. Never thought of her as a holder haha

I used my hds to light up my tent site the other night while I used my bravo to chip ice off the poles in order to fold em down. Both performed admirably though it's time for the hds to get a new battery. It's been the perfect light to have while camping.


----------



## bykfixer

Monocrom said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> BTW, never thought of a wife as a flashlight accessory.... Best flashlight holder, ever? Looks like it. Might just have to get me one of those. I hear they're rather expensive though.



The wife part aint so expensive. She holds up her end of the deal in most cases. 
The expensive part occurs when the judge takes her side in a divorce dispute saying "she has a lifestyle to maintain" lol. 

"Tis better to hold your own flashlight than deal with a quarrelsome wife."
- me a year after my first one ran off with the janitor. 

She's still mad 20+ years later. Maybe it was the "you know something, it only costs me X number of dollars a month to be rid of ya" quips.. or the "I hear dude got locked up. I'm having personalized license plates made.. tell to spell my name right please"... 

BTT:
Last night I used a 675 lumen flashlight to find a crayon under the sofa. 
And my wife has a Keymate on the zipper pull of her purse to use to find her other flashlights inside her purse. 
Now that's a keeper!


----------



## Cerealand

S1lva mule p60 in a C2 to let the dog out.


----------



## ven

Cerealand said:


> S1lva mule p60 in a C2 to let the dog out.




Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet
Had to google fu and WOW how cool are those mules, i have the 219B flavour of OR's




and love it!!! so damn useful! Lives in a z2 though................



no real reason and i do swap them about. Right now a c2 has a triple in.............love c2's!!


----------



## tex.proud

Well I _WAS_ on a camping trip. I was car camping at Huntsville State Park, and it was my first time to use a new tent. The Field & Stream Wilderness Cabin 6. The day had gone great! The weather was Perfect! UNTIL! A front came in. I had expected temperatures to drop and planned for it, but I didn't expect the wind that accompanied it. I had spent the afternoon chillin' in my chair in front of the tent facing the lake. I used the time to play with my new LTWK Genesis. As the evening came I started a fire with that knife and a ferro rod for practice. Things were wonderful. Then the front. I added extra lines and stakes to the tent to batten it down, and layed down on my cot with the heater running to get out of the sleet around 9pm. Luckily my ZL H600w MKIII was handy. The wind was gusting high enough to snap the poles in my tent. The shattered fiberglass then cut through the tent like a knife on a mission, and it completely collapsed with me inside. I turned on my headlamp to first scurry to the heater and turn it off. Don't need to add fire to the mix. Then find my way out of the pile of zippers and tent that entombed me. Having a light on my head with both hands available was incredibly helpful in this task. Although holding a light in my mouth may have benefitted nearby campers, as my frustration vented in a not-so-nice manner. My bad. Then in the sleet and wind that would almost blow you over with a gust, I broke camp using the same light. 

I don't wish ill will on anyone, but it was oddly comforting to see that I wasn't the only one having a hard time, as others were breaking camp also. The family next to me were in a RV, but I handed the father my ArmyTek Prime Pro v3, and we gathered everything that wasn't tied down. Had to chase a chair across the park.

Got everything back in the truck and headed home. Can't beat Mother Nature. I could have slept in the truck, but I only live 15 minutes from the park.


----------



## gurdygurds

Currently using my e01 as a worry stone


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

To illuminate the base of our church's 14 foot Christmas tree so my son could see to crawl under it and fill the pan with water. I had the light, so he had to crawl. That-el teach him to carry. :santa: 

~ Chance


----------



## panchovilla

Just got back from the basement. I used my S1A to check for a leak in my hot water heater. And yes, I found one.


----------



## Offgridled

panchovilla said:


> Just got back from the basement. I used my S1A to check for a leak in my hot water heater. And yes, I found one.


Good thing you found it! S1A to the rescue!!


----------



## KiwiMark

I took my Conway L6 (nw) to work today to see how it lit up an area (I get to work ~3:30am) and I must say - that sucker throws out a LOT of light!

I got home to find my Acebeam E60vn has arrived, I'll take it to work tomorrow for a quick play in the morning.


----------



## Offgridled

KiwiMark said:


> I took my Conway L6 (nw) to work today to see how it lit up an area (I get to work ~3:30am) and I must say - that sucker throws out a LOT of light!
> 
> I got home to find my Acebeam E60vn has arrived, I'll take it to work tomorrow for a quick play in the morning.


Ah the E60VN very nice


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

panchovilla said:


> Just got back from the basement. I used my S1A to check for a leak in my hot water heater. And yes, I found one.



Why do you need a hot water heater? Seems redundant.  

:welcome:

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

Resumed some work with my son on one of his cars. The 91 Prelude makeover spilled into some repair work when the throttle position sensor started acting wonky. 

I've had some parts store energizers laying around and thought... yeah, why not?



Little 50 lumen 1x AA.

Part of a throttle body swap includes new coolant hoses tucked all inside a tight space.



Flashlight not headlight. Teeth hold or hand hold as a headlamp causes a worse shadow when surgical instruments we call micro pliers are inserted into the abyss. 




Much better

That little Energizer is getting a lithium and going in the tool chest. 

Working on his 93 Prelude is still in repair mode. Electrical woes had lead to complete under dash wiring re-hab. That's 99% done. Today we re-installed the dash board and all that stuff. Flashlights and headlights were real handy.
All that's left is to relocate a few items like the push button starter to the ashtray and antenna switch to the cigarette lighter. Antenna switch is actually a kill switch, but we're going to disguise it as a cigarette lighter. 

Worked on bicycles and winterized a lawnmower but no lights needed for that.


----------



## rumack

bykfixer said:


> [...snip...]
> She's still mad 20+ years later. Maybe it was the "you know something, it only costs me X number of dollars a month to be rid of ya" quips.. or the "I hear dude got locked up. I'm having personalized license plates made.. tell to spell my name right please"...
> [...snip...]



Now that is hilarious!


----------



## archimedes

bykfixer said:


> ....
> A buddy of mine sent me a text recently saying "it's official, I'm a flashlight junkie."
> He said he was driving down the road and heard his little 1x123 that just fallen from his pocket hit the floor between the seats of his van. So he pulls over and deploys his 1xAAA from his car keys and 'whoops... dropped it too'. Apparently it's one of those vehicles where the void between the seats is a darkened abyss of small item eating bottomless-ness. So he said he reached in his other pocket and pulls out his 1xAA and 'fumble fingers strikes again' scenario... light #3 was swallowed up by the gap between the seats. By then he's angry but was taking his wife out to dinner. She says "calm down, here" and shines her 1x triple A light down into the cavern to reveal those 3 he'd dropped.
> Soon they were on their way again according to the text(s)....



Well, you know what they say ... four is one, and one is none :laughing:


----------



## blah9

tex.proud said:


> Well I _WAS_ on a camping trip. I was car camping at Huntsville State Park, and it was my first time to use a new tent. The Field & Stream Wilderness Cabin 6. The day had gone great! The weather was Perfect! UNTIL! A front came in. I had expected temperatures to drop and planned for it, but I didn't expect the wind that accompanied it. I had spent the afternoon chillin' in my chair in front of the tent facing the lake. I used the time to play with my new LTWK Genesis. As the evening came I started a fire with that knife and a ferro rod for practice. Things were wonderful. Then the front. I added extra lines and stakes to the tent to batten it down, and layed down on my cot with the heater running to get out of the sleet around 9pm. Luckily my ZL H600w MKIII was handy. The wind was gusting high enough to snap the poles in my tent. The shattered fiberglass then cut through the tent like a knife on a mission, and it completely collapsed with me inside. I turned on my headlamp to first scurry to the heater and turn it off. Don't need to add fire to the mix. Then find my way out of the pile of zippers and tent that entombed me. Having a light on my head with both hands available was incredibly helpful in this task. Although holding a light in my mouth may have benefitted nearby campers, as my frustration vented in a not-so-nice manner. My bad. Then in the sleet and wind that would almost blow you over with a gust, I broke camp using the same light.
> 
> I don't wish ill will on anyone, but it was oddly comforting to see that I wasn't the only one having a hard time, as others were breaking camp also. The family next to me were in a RV, but I handed the father my ArmyTek Prime Pro v3, and we gathered everything that wasn't tied down. Had to chase a chair across the park.
> 
> Got everything back in the truck and headed home. Can't beat Mother Nature. I could have slept in the truck, but I only live 15 minutes from the park.



Oh man, that sounds like such a wild trip! So glad the tent didn't catch on fire!


----------



## Willadelphia

Checked reactivity in about 120 pupils...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used a little keychain squeeze light (thanks, Battery Junction!) to navigate a dark corner of a driveway and avoid some ice.


----------



## Monocrom

A few days back, I see something odd in a very narrow slot in the front desk. Since the back is hollow with a hole big enough to swallow most items, we only keep a few papers on the flat surface. Too dark to see what it was. I could have reached for my SureFire EB1. But I didn't need bright-as-Hell throw. Unclipped my Photon Freedom from my keys. The close flood beam instantly revealed a set of the client's keys on a long, duct-taped, wooden dowel. 

Give you guys one clue which mental moron I relieved a few minutes before discovering the keys in the wrong spot. I sometimes wonder why God, in His infinite wisdom, chose to put so many incredibly stupid people on this rock. I genuinely do. All I've come up with is perhaps as a test for everyone who chooses to use their brains. Best I could come up with. 

But yeah, my little Photon Freedom is not the flashiest nor the latest & greatest. It just quietly gets the job done when called upon. Stays out of the way the rest of the time.


----------



## Swordforthelord

Used my S1R while setting up and afterwards tearing down a projector for a backyard showing of Home Alone.


----------



## gottawearshades

Getting dressed for morning run this morning, I used my Moyshondt Mako, which I wear around my neck, to make sure I put my sophisticated running socks--which are labeled RIGHT and LEFT, on the correct feet. 

Just think what might have happened if I'd tried to run with the socks on the wrong feet. That Mako is a life-saver.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

gottawearshades said:


> Getting dressed for morning run this morning, I used my Moyshondt Mako, which I wear around my neck, to make sure I put my sophisticated running socks--which are labeled RIGHT and LEFT, on the correct feet.
> 
> Just think what might have happened if I'd tried to run with the socks on the wrong feet. That Mako is a life-saver.



WOW! You coulda ended-up running in circles. :huh2: Flashlight saves the day, again. :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## ven

gottawearshades said:


> Getting dressed for morning run this morning, I used my Moyshondt Mako, which I wear around my neck, to make sure I put my sophisticated running socks--which are labeled RIGHT and LEFT, on the correct feet.
> 
> Just think what might have happened if I'd tried to run with the socks on the wrong feet. That Mako is a life-saver.



Thats crazy at your age for L and R on your socks, I grew out of that months back . Still i find useful on my shoe soles ,R sole seems to be on both of mine.......


----------



## Monocrom

As far as I'm concerned, if both my socks are the same color, that's good enough!


----------



## nervouswreckdiver

Monocrom said:


> As far as I'm concerned, if both my socks are the same color, that's good enough!



Thats funny, but I go by thickness.


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> WOW! You coulda ended-up running in circles. :huh2: Flashlight saves the day, again. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~ Chance


Oh,
That's funny! 

I have a hard time differentiating between navy blue and black. When in high school I had navy blue socks, black socks, and white socks that had two stripes in Red, Blue, Yellow, etc. More than once, I wore a blue, and a black pair. A little embarrassing. I told my mom, "don't buy any navy socks, only buy BLACK socks" this way they will all match.

Now, all my white socks match. I can grab ANY two white socks, and they will match, and ANY two black socks and they will match.
It seems that every six months or so, I buy a dozen at a time, and retire those that are worn out.

LOL... just a little off topic, eh?


----------



## bykfixer

I used my flashlight for something but dawg gone if I remember what it was now...
My mind is racing about all my old socks needing to be retired. 

I bought so many socks n skivies for the kids for so many years that it never dawned on me that mine are getting older and some have daylight showing... so soon some Christmas cash will be used for buying a buncha gold toes so I can toss some that are darn near old enough to vote. 
For clarity I have like 25 pair. See in the 90's I was suddenly single, worked a lot of 75+ hour weeks and hung out with chicks. I kept running out of socks because laundra mat Mondays kept getting put off. So on occasions I'd go to Marshalls and buy more socks n skivies for the week. But it's time to start replacing what remains of all those socks. 

Now what was it I used my flashlight for?... eh, it'll keep.


----------



## peter yetman

*Re: What did you use your socks for today?*



Poppy said:


> Now, all my white socks match. I can grab ANY two white socks, and they will match, and ANY two black socks and they will match.
> It seems that every six months or so, I buy a dozen at a time, and retire those that are worn out.
> 
> LOL... just a little off topic, eh?


Not if you change the topic.
P


----------



## vadimax

Willadelphia said:


> Checked reactivity in about 120 pupils...



60 intoxicated people?


----------



## blah9

My wife and I went on a really nice sunset hike today. We had an absolute blast. After the sun set we used the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm to walk back with occasional spotting with the Fenix TK09. I also got a new EDC light for Christmas - the Olight S2r Baton - so I used that a bit for fun too.


----------



## tex.proud

We're thinking of spending New Years at Big Bend National Park again, so had to go through a few nooks and crannys in the RV to locate a freeze caused leak. Luckily it's a simple part replacement. Then pull the engine battery for replacement. Coach batteries inspected good. My HDS handled what my dad didn't use the Manker U11 I gave him for.


----------



## Gt390

Had to walk down about 1/4 mile or more of barely plowed and not sanded road after the big snowstorm today. There where no street lights or houses and it was mostly down hill. After about the third time of hitting an ice patch and almost falling on my *** I thought to myself. You have two flashlights in your pocket dummy why are you walking in the dark.
One thing I noticed with all the shadows and uneven surface was that I needed high on my MDC AA to really light up the road well.


----------



## TKC

*I brought my SF Titan Plus with me to the restaurant, knowing that my friend wold need it to read the menu.*


----------



## dc38

Iam testing and retesting the runtime claims for the wizard v3 xhp50. So far so good. I plan to be testing the 40 and 200 day runtimes, AFTER i get a second one lol.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> I used my flashlight for something but dawg gone if I remember what it was now...
> My mind is racing about all my old socks needing to be retired.
> 
> I bought so many socks n skivies for the kids for so many years that it never dawned on me that mine are getting older and some have daylight showing... so soon some Christmas cash will be used for buying a buncha gold toes so I can toss some that are darn near old enough to vote.
> For clarity I have like 25 pair. See in the 90's I was suddenly single, worked a lot of 75+ hour weeks and hung out with chicks. I kept running out of socks because laundra mat Mondays kept getting put off. So on occasions I'd go to Marshalls and buy more socks n skivies for the week. But it's time to start replacing what remains of all those socks.
> 
> *Now what was it I used my flashlight for?*... eh, it'll keep.



hehehe funny story.

You know there are times that one puts five PAIRS of socks in the machine but it only spits out 4 1/2 pair. 
Maybe you were going to use your light to look for that missing sock?


----------



## Bdm82

Today... grilling steak in the dark. 
Blf348, as it has the high cri.
Mmmmm steak.


----------



## Monocrom

SureFire EB1 on low mode to check the back of a security monitor that went down. The flimsy plug popped out. Good luck seeing back there without a decent light to see where the plug goes.


----------



## bykfixer

Poppy said:


> hehehe funny story.
> 
> You know there are times that one puts five PAIRS of socks in the machine but it only spits out 4 1/2 pair.
> Maybe you were going to use your light to look for that missing sock?



No idea sir. Probably found it under the sofa while looking for a crayon.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> No idea sir. Probably found it under the sofa while looking for a crayon.


LOL.
Why is it that you so often have 47 crayons in a 48 crayon box?
Do they all hide under the couch?

Some day in the dark corner of a basement you'll lighten it up with a PK, and you'll find a pile of socks drawing on each other with a variety of crayons! Everybody is having fun


----------



## Loomun

Monday is trash pick up for me so I took the trash can down the 150ft driveway with the Fenix FD40.


----------



## Treeguy

Shovelled a roof tonight, wore my Thrunite TH20 on moon mode just so I could see my feet. Perfect.

Loving this light.


----------



## Poppy

Treeguy said:


> Shovelled a roof tonight, wore my Thrunite TH20 on moon mode just so I could see my feet. Perfect.
> 
> Loving this light.



LOL.. you need to get a steeper roof!
No more shoveling


----------



## Offgridled

Poppy said:


> LOL.. you need to get a steeper roof!
> No more shoveling


Or move to an area with no snow


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Used the BOSS to check all the dark areas of this mysterious tool while replacing its belts. 

~ Chance 







Anyone care to guess what it is?


----------



## vadimax

Is that some high performance ventilation unit? I see a blue electric motor, its control board, reduction belt gears and some mysterious pipe the left side of which provides air cooling to the motor.

For some reason a word "siren" is in my mind.


----------



## sgt253

Vacuum cleaner


----------



## samuraishot

Had a power outage in my area. All hands were on deck, one per family member: OR WASP (me), TNT T800 (wife), OR BOSS 35 (6 y.o.), Milkyspit Expurgator (4 y.o.), and Piccolo (1 y.o.)


----------



## vadimax

samuraishot said:


> Had a power outage in my area. All hands were on deck, one per family member: OR WASP (me), TNT T800 (wife), OR BOSS 35 (6 y.o.), Milkyspit Expurgator (4 y.o.), and Piccolo (1 y.o.)



This is conspiracy  A couple of days before:


----------



## ven

samuraishot said:


> Had a power outage in my area. All hands were on deck, one per family member: OR WASP (me), TNT T800 (wife), OR BOSS 35 (6 y.o.), Milkyspit Expurgator (4 y.o.), and Piccolo (1 y.o.)




That has to be the coolest power outage ever!


----------



## Poppy

I'm going to guess that it is a pump for a pneumatic air tube delivery system, like a bank would use to send money etc to and from the drive through.



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Used the BOSS to check all the dark areas of this mysterious tool while replacing its belts.
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone care to guess what it is?


----------



## ven

Looks like a vacuum cleaner to me, took a little to get it though...................could be way off. Sure someone suggested it as well.

Used the download pocket rocket and 219B 4000k flood to assist callum 







Edit , yes sgt mentioned it! Maybe a carpet cleaner..............


----------



## Poppy

Oh yes!
You two are undoubtedly correct!

I'm glad to see that Callum is still enjoying climbing that rock wall.
No headlamp for him though? 



ven said:


> Looks like a vacuum cleaner to me, took a little to get it though...................could be way off. Sure someone suggested it as well.
> 
> Used the download pocket rocket and 219B 4000k flood to assist callum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit , yes sgt mentioned it! Maybe a carpet cleaner..............


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Used the BOSS to check all the dark areas of this mysterious tool while replacing its belts.
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone care to guess what it is?



A flux capcitor


----------



## huntingfool

I am remodeling a house and use the heck out of my nitecore Tube key chain lite. It is usually between my teeth while under the counter working on plumbing.


----------



## ven

Poppy said:


> Oh yes!
> You two are undoubtedly correct!
> 
> I'm glad to see that Callum is still enjoying climbing that rock wall.
> No headlamp for him though?




Its part of the little flashlight adventure, he loves that little rock and always...............ALWAYS has to climb it poppy.

He also tested out the m43vn PDT with 11,000lm and 90kcd



The k60vn at 4500lm and 200kcd



The x65vn at 10,500lm and 620kcd




Not fair, he gets all the fun! 



Oh he has claimed the DQG hobby in stainless steel with case now, its a light he has always been mesmerised by, being so tiny yet so bright. Plus he loves cases to keep his lights in and has just re-arranged hos torch draws.................

Quite regular now, he talks "tints" warm and cool flavours, compares them along with different reflectors and mules.

Lights used this weekend








Well the x65vn was on standby , but been let down with the weather
These have been used for around house duty , weekends picks!




Low light at night for checking on Madisons kits


----------



## Offgridled

I'm glad to see you still use the reliable candle to find your lights great pictures brother!


----------



## ven

Thanks OG, cant beat a bit of candle power!


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Thanks OG, cant beat a bit of candle power!


Proven over time for sure


----------



## Lucky Jim

How about this in today's UK news on the BBC website? ... 
*"An army reservist who broke his leg on a beach used Morse code with his torch to signal for help.*
Sgt Tim Robinson was walking on beaches in Seatown, near Lyme Regis in Dorset, when he slipped on some seaweed. As it was getting dark, Sgt Robinson, who was visiting from Derbyshire, used his torch to signal "SOS" in Morse code to his wife, more than a mile away."


----------



## PhotonWrangler

bykfixer said:


> A flux capcitor



Great Scott! That's heavy. :laughing:

Whatever it is, we know that it spins, it has some sort of regulation, and it's called an X1000. Almost looks like a portion of a Van De Graff generator but I'm sure I'm wrong.


----------



## bykfixer

Been working on wiring on this car for a couple hours at a time here n there since last year about this time.
Buttoned it up today.




Maiden voyage and nothing zapped nor smelled like it was melting. 
I'm still not done, but this is the winter car. 
The one on the left has racing tires that don't do well in snow. So we had to get the right one going for now.

The flashlight used today was a Pelican 2350 that starts on low. It was mainly used to find dropped screws as the awkward dash parts were refastened, but it did light under the dash for some inspection work before the parts were refastened. 

At some point we are going to swap the push button starter location to the cigarette lighter hole and disguise it as a 12 volt accessory point. And a "dead" ignition switch will fill the void left. 

When the weather warms back up the car on the left will be put on blocks while we do a bunch of suspension re-hab. 
That should be a treat what with all those rusted bolts and all.


----------



## tex.proud

Haven't been here much lately. Spending time and money on blades. Fallkniven and Battle Horse. But I did snap a shot at work. The dash switches that control safety strobe lights and power inverter and such lost power. Had to find blown fuse. The little Olight S1A Neutral was up to the task.


----------



## Jomohr84

Been doing apartment inspections all day, using Utorch UT01 NW and Convoy C8 Clear warm tint. Both lights have seen a lot of use and have me impressed.


----------



## LeanBurn

.....


----------



## LeanBurn

a powerhead to a vacuum cleaner.



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Used the BOSS to check all the dark areas of this mysterious tool while replacing its belts.
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone care to guess what it is?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

LeanBurn said:


> a powerhead to a vacuum cleaner.



That's been posted before. 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

Used 4 flashlights at different angles to dial up the ambient lighting for a SureFire family photo.
Reflectors woulda done better, but I was using a celphone cam to take a pic for a facebook post.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Back in December I was in charge of having three new furnaces installed in one of the school buildings owned by our church. Today I received a call informing that the condensation pump was not working and that it was really hot. Knowing this had disabled the furnaces, I was off faster than a prom dress to assess the situation. Using a BOSS 70 to check the reservoir and motor, a small piece of plastic was discovered in the impeller. Task completed, BOSS in pocket, furnaces furnacing, I returned to my normally scheduled activities. The crowd questioned, "Who was that man with the really cool flashlight?" 

Here's a picture of two of the furnaces (that were being combined to operate as one) during the installation. The pump is out of sight, but I know how much you guys like pictures with your stories, so here ya go. 

~ Chance

The old furnace was so big they needed to replace it with two newer ones to achieve the needed airflow


----------



## Offgridled

I think they said who's the really "cool man" with the flashlights


----------



## ven

Cool man with the cool flashlight


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Cool man with the cool flashlight


That's sounds better.


----------



## C7N3M T&T

Took my thrunite ti3 off my keychain, popped it on a hat, and went up in the attic to do some electrical for a couple hours


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

C7N3M T&T said:


> Took my thrunite ti3 off my keychain, popped it on a hat, and went up in the attic to do some electrical for a couple hours



Handsfree, baby! That's the only way to roll in an attic. Can you imagine how difficult it would be to locate your flashy in this? 

~ Chance


----------



## C7N3M T&T

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Handsfree, baby! That's the only way to roll in an attic. Can you imagine how difficult it would be to locate your flashy in this?
> 
> ~ Chance


Indeed! That would be a nightmare!!!..

Unless it was on


----------



## LeanBurn

^^That happened to one CPF member...he did not find it last I heard.


----------



## llamafilm

*Flashlight:* Fenix UC30
*Used For:* Retrofitting recessed ceiling cans from CFL to LED. I stood the flashlight on its tail inside the ceiling, bouncing off the insulation above to make a soft work light.


----------



## bykfixer

At my office dweller cubicle a previous occupier had installed a lamp that I suppose was meant to light their shoes?
Well I needed another outlet to charge camera batteries and the footlight was using it. While under the desk down on my hands and knees to unplug the dang thing it was blinding me. So I pulled out a flashlight to light up the recepticle. 

It may not sound like much but being surrounded by millenial tree huggers who make their living designing enviornmentally friendly petroleum moving pipelines, they give this guy huge props for always being prepared. 
I heard one bearded kid whisper to the kid who wears rubber boots to work "I bet that guy has a multi-tool hooked to his car keys"...

I didn't respond but...



My car keys.

One of these days Ima bring in my ROP and shine it on the kid who claims to be a vampire.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I've heard having that much weight hanging on your car's ignition switch is detrimental. FWIW. 

~ Chance


----------



## Lumenwolf

Lighting up my Anker charging block so I could see where to stick the cable into my iPhone in the dark lol.


----------



## tex.proud

Sold a retired Texas Ranger on Olight! Really! My customer this afternoon had a couple flashlight on the side table next to his lounge chair. I asked "So, what flashlights ya got there?". The AA one was browning something...the larger one was a Snap-On with a zoomable aspheric lense not much unlike the Atomic Beam. He said that he loves the floody beam. So I pulled my Olight S1A Neutral out of my shirt pocket. Needles to say, the light sold itself. I know, It's not all flood, but the TIR optic and the magnet in the tailcap was the clincher.

I use every excuse I can to talk flashlights, knives, and gear of other sorts while on the job. Every now and then you introduce someone to something that gets them interested. It was a good afternoon in that respect.


----------



## mellowhead

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I've heard having that much weight hanging on your car's ignition switch is detrimental. FWIW.
> 
> ~ Chance


I had to replace an ignition cylinder due to this once. Totally wore out the key and the cylinder.


----------



## ven

Very cool Tex, i am the same and any excuse to talk lights/LED's and beams! Last night got into a 30m discussion on lights and colour temps with the misses and kids! As usual size matters (or so it seems)and the x65vn 5000k took most of the attention. Vinh is definitely a household name here.............Each light was used over the course............spot the zoomy!(morning after pic)


----------



## ven

Used a few lights for "torch time" chilling out, callum swapping out a p60 in back ground.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

User a PD32UE on medium to inspect the insides of a PC that was acting up. Wound up replacing the video card.


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I've heard having that much weight hanging on your car's ignition switch is detrimental. FWIW.
> 
> ~ Chance



At least 10+ years of this setup ('cept a Solitaire was replaced by a PL2) in Ford Rangers, Chevy S-10's and now Silverados and no issues.


Used the handy Coast G25 inspection light to peek inside this old thing.




An old Santa Fe RailRoad yard Rayovac was burning kinda dull. A 3D light should be noticably brighter than 2 cell numbers, but it wasn't. 




Initial peek inside.
Things looked great, but it don't take very much crud at all. We hardly notice with todays modern LED with whopping outputs that a tiny bit of oxidation can make the circuit flow much, much less efficient. 
Who can tell if a 350 lumen output is reduced to say... 280? 
But when it was 14 lumens at its peak the difference can be easily seen when reduced to say... 8. The color of the beam looks vastly different. 




Ah, better!
Time spent with a DVM, some de-oxit, q-tips and the ole inspection light showed where the circuit flow was log jamming and in about 20 minutes the difference was temendous.


----------



## staticx57

Nice light there, Mike.


----------



## bykfixer

staticx57 said:


> Nice light there, Mike.



Thanks.
It's a twisty type where rotating the bezel allows it to go from spot to flood or a bunch of ugly in between. 
But I'd think it must've been really something to a rail road worker in say.. the 1920's.


----------



## KiwiMark

I used a light to look in a light to figure out how to dismantle it.

I needed to pull the switch/driver from a 4D Maglite so I could move it to my 6.5D Maglite. It has bothered me for a while that a light the size of a 6D doesn't put out >6,000 lumens.


----------



## Modernflame

I used my new hound dog super to light the way on a 2.5 mile trail through the woods near my home. Due to the limited distance and the near freezing ambient temperature, I was able to use the high beam most of the way. What a rush!


----------



## redvalkyrie

Off topic--but Ven...I like your home decor. Looks fairly modern. Not what I would expect in the UK. I dig modern decor and my ex-wife hated it. Probably why we're divorced. If you have any other photos you wouldn't mind sharing in a PM I'd love to see them.

Today I used something other than a Malkoff--the world must be ending. I used my Lumintop IYP365 219 to peer around an engine bay. That little pen light is way easier to hold in my mouth than a MD2...or even a MDC 16650.


----------



## Poppy

Thanks for the chuckle! :thumbsup:

Regarding too much weight on the key chain affecting the ignition switch.

My dad mentioned that to me, years ago, and related a story - that was an issue that he had, years before that. Wiggling the key, made the switch gain or lose contact.

I had to replace the ignition switch in my Bronco a few years back. Looking at how they are made today, and at least the last 25 years, I don't think that is an issue any more. The ignition switch is a two part mechanism,:
1. an actual key and lock, that when turned pushes or pulls a slide actuator and 
2. a sliding electrical switch.

I think that back in the day when the contact switch, and lock were a single integral unit, too much weight could cause an issue with the switch itself.

I suppose that extra weight on the keys, could put a little extra wear on the locking mechanism, but I doubt that it is much of an issue anymore. OTOH, by time that happens, the key and tumblers may have been used 25,000 times, and may have just worn out.

At any rate, I enjoy sharing stories like this.

Love you guys 



bykfixer said:


> At my office dweller cubicle a previous occupier had installed a lamp that I suppose was meant to light their shoes?
> Well I needed another outlet to charge camera batteries and the footlight was using it. While under the desk down on my hands and knees to unplug the dang thing it was blinding me. So I pulled out a flashlight to light up the recepticle.
> 
> It may not sound like much but being surrounded by millenial tree huggers who make their living designing enviornmentally friendly petroleum moving pipelines, they give this guy huge props for always being prepared.
> I heard one bearded kid whisper to the kid who wears rubber boots to work "I bet that guy has a multi-tool hooked to his car keys"...
> 
> I didn't respond but...
> 
> 
> 
> My car keys.
> 
> One of these days Ima bring in my ROP and shine it on the kid who claims to be a vampire.


----------



## C7N3M T&T

Tn12 saved the day today. Gave some extra light while sanding drywall mud





Taped it on the rotary sander[emoji106]


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

C7N3M T&T said:


> Tn12 saved the day today. Gave some extra light while sanding drywall mud
> 
> Taped it on the rotary sander[emoji106]



:goodjob: That was spot-on. :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## tex.proud

The sun set while mounting a new antenna on my truck today. The Olight S1A Neutral came in handy clipped to the bill of my ballcap. I did not, however, keep me from breaking the back glass. Gotta deal with insurance in the morning. Woohoo!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Heard some strange noises outside so I grabbed my Defiant 3-D 1000lm light and checked the backyard. I didn't find anything, other than some battery rattle in the light.


----------



## Hugh Johnson

Last couple of days with my new TN12 (first light I purchased as an enthusiast):
-went snowshoeing at night (175 lumen)
-went trail walking on a dark remote trail just to use my new light (435 lumen)
-ceiling bounce on moonlight to start an early morning (0.4 lumen)
-search the car for a lost item (18 lumen)
-light up the trees beside my place because I could (1100 lumen)
-check behind a dresser (18 lumen)

Incan Maglite solitaire:
-check on the kids
-bathroom run


----------



## FuNnYf

When I came back from a soccer game, I've used my Zebralight SC5F to get from my car to the back door.


----------



## LedTed

Lat night at about 8:30, I used my HDS 325 to replace a broken light fixture in a closet. Gotta appreciate flashlights that can tail stand.


----------



## roger-roger

Performing my civic duty this morning, while taking my master for a walk.


----------



## mfunnell

Took another photo of a brushie:





...using the contraption I've documented in this thread.

Also used the side-light on my Klarus RS20 to photograph a cartoon from one of today's newspapers (I didn't get out to buy the paper 'til after dark; and I find my light less harsh than the on-camera flash).

...Mike


----------



## liteboy

I've been traveling light recently and caught needing to inspect inside
of some properties, many without fixed lighting. I thought I was SOL until I reached into my pocket and found this:




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

As they say, best [fill in item] is the one you have with you. Toolvn to the rescue in beautiful xpl 4000k putting out up to the 500lumens with awesome reverse clicky to perfectly choose your output level. This light has got to be best output/size ratio light out there! It did the job wonderfully in this case. Moreover, the one big downside of this light being small battery, wasn't so bad after all. After 3 hours of intermittent use at various levels, battery read 3.9 volts on the meter when I got home.


----------



## Balance 58

While walking the dogs tonight, went down the drive and used my Jet Beam Raptor to show me our recently staked area for the new garage we are building which allow for the main garage to become a proper workshop.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ that must be thrilling. :twothumbs


----------



## DIPSTIX

Used my Sc600mk3 HI and my Noctigon Meteor and my Manker E14 to light up my whole house after watching watching too many scary movies. (Lights out, Rings) I think to myself "I love my new hobbie"


----------



## tex.proud

Used my H603w to it's max! I ran ti until it dimmed, turned it of and back on again, ran it until it dimmed, ran it until it cut off again... This was a bit of an experience...







This is me bonding and grounding the cab, bed, hood, and antenna mount to my frame. Something absolutely necessary for running a CB with a bit of fire in the wire...

I used my Zebralight to it's max! Literally! To it's max until it dimmed, Turned it off and back on, until it dimmed. And again, until it dimmed. This thing gets hot, but not so hot that you can't actually use it. Dammit man! It just kept on working! It would dim...I'd turn it off and back on...It would put out max for another minute!...dim...turn back on...max for a minute...dim...turn back on...this thing lasted me longer than I actually needed it to!I 

I was working on my antenna mount for my truck. Yeah, say what you will. I have certain issues regarding my antenna that require attention. As for the ZL...The darn thing just kept working! I can't explain how well my H603w just kept on running. It would dim, and seem like it was dead, but...I'd turn it off and back on...and the thing was back at 100!

The darn things are relentlessly usable!


----------



## badpostman07

Hi everyone. I have a surefire sidekick on my keys that I use for everything. I used it twice yesterday. Once for a not so proud moment. I was at the grocery store and slammed the back door of my brand new Jeep Renegade closed right onto the cart that I forgot to move. Took a nice chunk of paint out. So I used my light to apply the touch up paint at night. Also used it to check my tire pressure in a dark garage. Awesome stuff. Lol.


----------



## Bkoyle

The reason that I joined this forum was to find a flashlight that would be good to take on an airplane. Late last week I had to use someone else's flashlight to start an IV while flying home from Hawaii! I found out that there is not enough overhead lights on commercial airliners to start a IV.

Bkoyle


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Bkoyle said:


> ...I found out that there is not enough overhead lights on commercial airliners to start a IV.
> 
> Bkoyle



Sounds like you need to carry an LED headlamp. I think that would be perfect for a situation like that.


----------



## Bkoyle

Thanks for the suggestion. That is what I was thinking. That way my hands would be free. This is the second time I have had to work on a patient in-flight. 

Bkoyle


----------



## photoman12001

I used my titanium Lumintop Tool to find my wife's earring on the floor in a bar.
It sounds pretty lame compared to the IV on an airplane.


----------



## blah9

That's a nice use. And cool picture!

If you want to hear lame I can tell you that I have only been using my lights around the apartment lately. I used the Olight S2r Baton to get ready for bed every day for the past few weeks. Maybe one night I used the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm to put some air in the tire of my wife's car though.


----------



## eblade

Wasn't done today, but the Fenix HL50 on my head:

[video]https://www.dropbox.com/s/0g2l35chrd9bzdu/instagram_9P7UdNIOF-.mp4[/video]


----------



## bykfixer

It was long overdue but tonight I did a Bones vs FL2 battle.
I took some Pentagons too. A Malkoff'd X1, an L2 and an X3. But the other two were the featured items. 

I slipped away to the darkest part of my area on a cloudy night. That means it was about as dark as... dusk. Maybe 10 before dark in the countryside. 

Anyway I was doing some beam compares from various angles when along comes Johnnie Law. "Hey buddy, whatcha doing?" he asked. "Playing with cop lights" I answered. "What Streamlights?" he asked... "nah, Elzettas, PK's and Pentagons tonight."... 
He whips out his 5.11 light that cycles high/low/strobe/off. Well my thought was "your light sucks" but how can I tell a fellow carrying hand cuffs, a 9mm, pepper spray, a taser, and has the power to use them that his light sucks...
The conversation turned to "how much" and when I cited numbers he soon lost interest.

Anyway for pure tactical purposes the Elzetta was definitely the one to have for signaling, blinding a bad guy or as a nun chuc. Plus the neutral beam is easier on the eyes in low light conditions. 
For overall brightness, nun-chuk-ness, lights the bad guy but not you, and battery sipping low setting the FL2 gets it done.

I carried the FL2 on low and used the Bones to light up stuff. They made a great team.




Up close




You can see the overall beginning to change








The optic of the Bones is amazing.
In night adapted eyes I could see items further away, but the pix cause it to appear the FL2 has more throw. 

Both are winners in my mind.


----------



## Norman

PhotonWrangler said:


> Sounds like you need to carry an LED headlamp. I think that would be perfect for a situation like that.



Maybe a 90 degree light and something like a Nite-Ize head strap. That way you have a hand held light with the option of using it as a headlamp.


----------



## Boko

This morning I used my Fenix HL50 for running to work at 7 o'clock, with a red flashing light on my bumbag. It's just starting to get light at that time, so I didn't need it to see by but it's good to BE seen.


----------



## bykfixer

Tonight it was a 2 fer battle. Again long overdue comparisons between similar lights. 




Again it was far from real darkness.




The players:
SureFires EB1c vs Maglites XL 50
And modified Mags:
Full size with 2 LifePo4 18500's and a 4 cell bulb vs a Minimag using 2 LifePo4 18500's and a 4 cell bulb.

Johnny Law drove past and tooted his horn as I did some 300' throw testing. From a manhole to a basketball goal I measured 297' (92m).

First the LED's








Winner SureFire
I actually like the low setting on the XL 50 in that it puts out a pretty bright amount while adding battery life. But the EB1 feel less likely to be dropped when in a tactical situation. I really like them both but carry the SureFire a lot more often.








I also prefer that the EB1 does not light me. 
I was surprised at the gap, especially since the smooth bezel hardly protrudes at all. 
But for the money that Maglite XL 50 is a pretty nice light. I woulda gifted it to Johnny Law if he had stopped tonight. 

Now the incans have been collecting dust since last summer. Matter of fact the full size 2c had never been outside.









Both put out a helluva lot more light like they are vs stock. And both hold their own in throw. But it seemed like the minimag edged out the full size by 10 yards or so. And spill was pretty equal so in my opinion the maxi-minimag was the winner. 

Being it was cold as a polar bears toenails I cusp'd both incans on the way home. Handwarmers, ya know?

The next battle will be the 3C Defiant 850 lumen vs a ProTac HL4 using the 600 lumen medium setting. Both are flooders but both toss photons a good long distance too. 

And for kicks n giggles PowerTac Warrior 1050 vs the 1000 lumen PK Warrior 2.


----------



## blankc72

I used my AA Hi cri Haiku to replace a radar altimeter on a UH-60L. It's an easy job but pitch black under the instrument panel.


----------



## Treeguy

Just back from some nighttime shovelling in a good solid snowstorm. My buddy is away, so I was covering some business entrance shovelling for him. Used my Thrunite TH20 to light up the pathway while I was working. I love this headlamp more and more.


----------



## Repsol600rr

Used a nebo workbrite 2 rechareable to replace the faucet for the kitchen sink. Then brought it along to help my friend work on his Harley in a poorly lit storage unit. Stuck right to the frame and positioned well for what we were doing. First time I've really used it for stuff since getting it, quite useful and nice and easy to toss on my usb chargers when I got home.


----------



## thegameisrigged

Used my OTR M3 for walking the dogs. I love it. Saw a fox. It has incredible throw for something so small with an OP reflector.


----------



## bykfixer

Treeguy said:


> Just back from some nighttime shovelling in a good solid snowstorm. My buddy is away, so I was covering some business entrance shovelling for him. Used my Thrunite TH20 to light up the pathway while I was working. I love this headlamp more and more.


I guess if you guys don't shovel from time to time eventually a 2nd story window becomes the way in?



Repsol600rr said:


> Used a nebo workbrite 2 rechareable to replace the faucet for the kitchen sink. Then brought it along to help my friend work on his Harley in a poorly lit storage unit. Stuck right to the frame and positioned well for what we were doing. First time I've really used it for stuff since getting it, quite useful and nice and easy to toss on my usb chargers when I got home.



Nebo has some really good ideas. I wonder if they hire blue collar types to give them ideas or how they decide to do some of the things they do. 
I don't use my Nebo stuff very often so can't speak on the durability, but can say when I do use them I'm always thinking they had a person like me in mind when they built this or that.


----------



## Treeguy

bykfixer said:


> I guess if you guys don't shovel from time to time eventually a 2nd story window becomes the way in?



We're on our second round of roof shovelling this year, and if someone hasn't done it at all, they must have at least 5' up there and they risk losing the house and their life. And if it rains, it's game over.

Roof shovelling is good money, but you work for it, that's for sure. And half the time you're up there you're just thinking about food.


----------



## roadkill1109

...to checkout the back seat of my car in a dimly lit car park to see if i left anything.  (ZL SC52 EDC)


----------



## bykfixer

Tonight was a battle royal in a nearby cul-de-sac. I failed to charge my phone beforehand so no pix. But I stood on the same manhole lid 300' from a basketball goal that is about 50' from a woodline. 

A Streamlight ProTac (HL4 on 600 medium) vs 850 lumen Defiant vs PK Warrior 2 vs PowerTac Warrior 1050 vs SureFire EB1c vs Maglite XL50 vs Pentagon X3 with a LightKnot drop in. 

The HL4 was not as bright as the Defiant at lighting the night, but the Defiant looks like you are lighting the night with a flashlight where the HL4 provides a nice diffused incan glow like the sun was shining dimly. Even the 2200 lumen high had a tough time beating the Defiant. It's a mighty bright light for $10-12. Oh I definitely prefered the HL4 beam, but cannot say enough good about that Defiant.

It absolutely destroyed both warriors in output even though both are 1000 lumen lights. The PK provides more overall light and better throw than the PowerTac. Both do well as pure white beam tint. The PK Warrior is quite the self defense tool as a bonus. No worry of a Bobcat ruining the fun. 

The most amazing was the 200 lumen EB1 easily out threw every light I had with me. A shortbus rider sized pencil beam (ie oversized) throws a crazy distance. The Mag did it's best and the skinny beam was respectable, but it was a formula 1 car versus a bicycle when it went up against the EB1. 

The X3 stole the show. It outshined even the Defiant. Both spot, spill and throw it was like Goldberg vs the Mulky brothers except for the Defiant. But the Defiant ended up in second place. 
A podium finish for a $10 light? Not bad. The final podium spot went to the EB1 simply because it throws farther than my eyes can focus with a respectable spill using 1 CR123. 

Fun with flashlights while lowering my cholesterol. What a life it is being a flashaholic.


----------



## Bdm82

bykfixer said:


> Tonight was a battle royal in a nearby cul-de-sac. I failed to charge my phone beforehand so no pix. But I stood on the same manhole lid 300' from a basketball goal that is about 50' from a woodline.
> 
> A Streamlight ProTac (HL4 on 600 medium) vs 850 lumen Defiant vs PK Warrior 2 vs PowerTac Warrior 1050 vs SureFire EB1c vs Maglite XL50 vs Pentagon X3 with a LightKnot drop in.
> 
> The HL4 was not as bright as the Defiant at lighting the night, but the Defiant looks like you are lighting the night with a flashlight where the HL4 provides a nice diffused incan glow like the sun was shining dimly. Even the 2200 lumen high had a tough time beating the Defiant. It's a mighty bright light for $10-12. Oh I definitely prefered the HL4 beam, but cannot say enough good about that Defiant.
> 
> It absolutely destroyed both warriors in output even though both are 1000 lumen lights. The PK provides more overall light and better throw than the PowerTac. Both do well as pure white beam tint. The PK Warrior is quite the self defense tool as a bonus. No worry of a Bobcat ruining the fun.
> 
> The most amazing was the 200 lumen EB1 easily out threw every light I had with me. A shortbus rider sized pencil beam (ie oversized) throws a crazy distance. The Mag did it's best and the skinny beam was respectable, but it was a formula 1 car versus a bicycle when it went up against the EB1.
> 
> The X3 stole the show. It outshined even the Defiant. Both spot, spill and throw it was like Goldberg vs the Mulky brothers except for the Defiant. But the Defiant ended up in second place.
> A podium finish for a $10 light? Not bad. The final podium spot went to the EB1 simply because it throws farther than my eyes can focus with a respectable spill using 1 CR123.
> 
> Fun with flashlights while lowering my cholesterol. What a life it is being a flashaholic.


But... tell us more about the manhole lid!



(Jk)

Always wondered about the eb1, now I know more.


----------



## bykfixer

Manhole?




Your basic made in the 70's roach breeder. 




Tonights lineup.

Energizer 1 and 2 aa, Pentagon L2 65 and 100 lumen, the Bones, an X3 with a drop in, a 200 lumen EB1c and the Modus 1 and 2.




Impressive throw for sub 75 lumens




Encore EB1c pic




150 lumen Energizer




The 100 lumen L2




Bones




And the lightknot'd X3

Tonight my budding flashaholic neighbor tagged along with his Home Depot collection. He was walking his dogs so we spoke of our work and how handy it is to have a flashlight around. We laughed at how the current president has so many folks see-ing red and how they just don't understand the madder they get the more he picks at their scabs. (Neither of us voted for the guy but are having a blast watching him **** off the left leaning press agents everyday) 
We had fun for a couple thousand paces and parted ways at the cul-de-sac as he was walking on a schedule and I was wanting to lurk in a dark place. 

I don't brag or try to get him to buy better, but just have fun playing grown up flashlight tactics with a fellow junky. In turn he doesn't try to convince me why I should have better cars like he has...
He knows I have a killer selection and that he doesn't. He's one of those who sees no reason to spend more than $35 on a falshlight and I don't disagree. 
Afterall even bad flashlights aint bad these days. 

Now the Modus 1, the 65 lumen L2 and the 1aa Energizer couldn't muster enough photons for 300' to show up on my celphone cam sensor but yet make for mighty fine general use everyday carriers. I really like all 3. 

But I gotta do a lanyard ring on that X3.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my trusty PD35 on medium to find a tiny LED that I dropped on the floor. Using an LED to find another LED.


----------



## Offgridled

PhotonWrangler said:


> I used my trusty PD35 on medium to find a tiny LED that I dropped on the floor. Using an LED to find another LED.


riceless:


----------



## ven

Cool stuff mike, hard to beat a handful of lights and stretching their beams out and across an area...............never grows old


----------



## ven

I used my 120e for around 30m i think, i dont know as i was not timing it. The use was...............of no use! Why............well it had accidentally been activated in my coat, the medium mode of around 60 or so lumens got it quite warm and the 16340 cell down to 3.57v. So i guess i used my light without knowing The down side of a raised clicky!


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> Cool stuff mike, hard to beat a handful of lights and stretching their beams out and across an area...............never grows old



Agreed. I have the house to myself a couple days a month lately.. err uh evenings I mean. So there's nobody around until 9 or so. 
So what does a flashaholic do in the downtime? Well you know the answer to that my friend. And where I live the humidity is way down so there's not as many free lumens bouncing off all of the surrounding water vapors, nor are the trees putting off alergens yet. 

I get a kick out of the optics chosen by light makers who designed them to get the most photons out as far as practical without having to use automobile bright beams to accomplish that. 
I giggle like a school kid when firing up the max bright numbers. But marvel at just how much illumination can be tweaked from some of the lesser powered units in the hoarde. I suppose that's why after all these years I still dig on the ancient (by todays standards) Maglite products.


----------



## ven

I would love to grab an arsenal of lights Mike and come join you on a flashlight expedition of beam variety excellence How cool would it be going through the last century of lights, comparing beams, CT's/tints and target things in the distance.............whilst talking flashlights!


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> I would love to grab an arsenal of lights Mike and come join you on a flashlight expedition of beam variety excellence How cool would it be going through the last century of lights, comparing beams, CT's/tints and target things in the distance.............whilst talking flashlights!



Let me know when you want to so I can bring some sunglasses... holy cow you have some bright ones.


----------



## irongate

bykfixer said:


> Tonight was a battle royal in a nearby cul-de-sac. I failed to charge my phone beforehand so no pix. But I stood on the same manhole lid 300' from a basketball goal that is about 50' from a woodline.
> 
> A Streamlight ProTac (HL4 on 600 medium) vs 850 lumen Defiant vs PK Warrior 2 vs PowerTac Warrior 1050 vs SureFire EB1c vs Maglite XL50 vs Pentagon X3 with a LightKnot drop in.
> 
> The HL4 was not as bright as the Defiant at lighting the night, but the Defiant looks like you are lighting the night with a flashlight where the HL4 provides a nice diffused incan glow like the sun was shining dimly. Even the 2200 lumen high had a tough time beating the Defiant. It's a mighty bright light for $10-12. Oh I definitely prefered the HL4 beam, but cannot say enough good about that Defiant.
> 
> It absolutely destroyed both warriors in output even though both are 1000 lumen lights. The PK provides more overall light and better throw than the PowerTac. Both do well as pure white beam tint. The PK Warrior is quite the self defense tool as a bonus. No worry of a Bobcat ruining the fun.
> 
> The most amazing was the 200 lumen EB1 easily out threw every light I had with me. A shortbus rider sized pencil beam (ie oversized) throws a crazy distance. The Mag did it's best and the skinny beam was respectable, but it was a formula 1 car versus a bicycle when it went up against the EB1.
> 
> The X3 stole the show. It outshined even the Defiant. Both spot, spill and throw it was like Goldberg vs the Mulky brothers except for the Defiant. But the Defiant ended up in second place.
> A podium finish for a $10 light? Not bad. The final podium spot went to the EB1 simply because it throws farther than my eyes can focus with a respectable spill using 1 CR123.
> 
> Fun with flashlights while lowering my cholesterol. What a life it is being a flashaholic.



3C Defiant 850 lumen Not a bad light for $12. at H.D. at Christmas time, not bad throw or flood for that money.


----------



## ven

Various things over the week, from servicing one of these




To changing one of these gearboxes




and motor




and spying to make sure some of Madisons little ones are doing OK, peanut, toffee and pudding..............




Little variety in uses over a typical week, next week will be different again...............


----------



## AVService

Had to work in here in the dark!
Convoy C8 & S2+ for the job.

68,000 sq ft in this one room


----------



## ven

AV, i see that pic and my 1st thought is rc40vn40....................but the tk75vnQ70 and rc40vnF will do nicely as back ups


Thats is a flood testing zone and some................


----------



## AVService

ven said:


> AV, i see that pic and my 1st thought is rc40vn40....................but the tk75vnQ70 and rc40vnF will do nicely as back ups
> 
> 
> Thats is a flood testing zone and some................



Had to go with what I had with me.
Its an NFL indoor practice field and the building power was out!
I had some fun though!


----------



## ven

I can imagine!!! that is a perfect playground for light testing/beam pics!!

Hope your job was not to go round changing the bulbs!


----------



## AVService

ven said:


> I can imagine!!! that is a perfect playground for light testing/beam pics!!
> 
> Hope your job was not to go round changing the bulbs!



Nope
I had to figure out why the building unlocked when power went out.
I dont think the lights are allowed to burn out there?


----------



## FortyCaliber

Bkoyle said:


> The reason that I joined this forum was to find a flashlight that would be good to take on an airplane. Late last week I had to use someone else's flashlight to start an IV while flying home from Hawaii! I found out that there is not enough overhead lights on commercial airliners to start a IV.
> 
> Bkoyle



... and this is how the addiction starts. Welcome!


----------



## bykfixer

AVService said:


> I had to figure out why the building unlocked when power went out.



Uh oh! 

(Muffled walkie-talkie sounding voices)
Voice 1: "Houston we have a problem"
Voice 2:"Roger that"
Voice 1: "Have you notified that AV Service dude?"
Voice 2: "Roger that, eta 9 minutes"
Voice 1: "Roger that"


----------



## ajl

Just reporting a news video story: http://www.usatoday.com/videos/news...credits-survival-flashlight-and-god/98045506/ 
Looks like he had with him and used a Surefire G2X of some sort after his truck fell into the "creek" after the WA road washed away in the early morning hours. Escaped with minor hand injury. Sounds like a Surefire story to be sure.


----------



## Polynikes

Used my Streamlight ProTac 1L-1AA dual fuel to look into my white German Shepherd's (Luna) ears and confirm she has an ear infection.
Poor girl


----------



## bykfixer

Nice photo polynikes!
Welcome to the site.


Tonight I had the distinction of being accompanied by Mrs. Fixer who wanted to take a nice stroll around the block.
His n hers G2x Pro's were featured as they start on low to provide a moving light when carried arms swinging while the light is aimed down. 
A pair of PK FL2's were the back up for us. 
So basically we both had a flashlight in each hand attached at the wrist via a lanyard. 

She had a Bones in her jacket pocket for spotting critters in trees while I had my LED'd X3 for same. 

In my pocket were a Klarus P1a twisted to low incase my G2x konked out. The other pocket had a Pelican 2350 programmed to start on low in case hers did. 

Fun with the Mrs on a mild Sunday evening. She remarked about the tint of the Bones.... "this looks like a really bright birthday candle". I thought that was a great way to summarize the beam.


----------



## pondwater

being the cable gut i use mine when hitting crawl spaces or attics, works a hell of alot better then the phone that i was before


----------



## bykfixer

Hello pondwater.
Welcome to cpf.

Yup phone lights leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## sgt253

ajl said:


> Just reporting a news video story: http://www.usatoday.com/videos/news...credits-survival-flashlight-and-god/98045506/
> Looks like he had with him and used a Surefire G2X of some sort after his truck fell into the "creek" after the WA road washed away in the early morning hours. Escaped with minor hand injury. Sounds like a Surefire story to be sure.



Wow! Glad he had a light to navigate with. Could have ended a whole lot worse!


----------



## bykfixer

This evening was battle of the Streamlights.
A facebook comment mentioned how they bought the 600 lumen Scorpion right before the 725 arrived. 
I have a 750 lumen ProTac from the Forest Chump clearance sale and a 600 lumen Scorpion. 
Truth be told I could hardly tell the diff until at the longest distances of it's reach. The 750 threw a wee bit farther, yet my eyes could ID stuff farther with the 600 lumens. Weird.

Of course the FL2 and Bones went along and in my view the FL2 does a better job at overall lighting than either Streamlight. 
I kept chuckling at the "super bright birthday candle" beam comment my wife made each time the Bones lit up.

I looked to my left and saw what musta been one of those 'as seen on tv' flashlights heading my way. The thing had a head as big as my fist. And it was getting dimmer the closer it got. Perhaps it was one of those Coasts that takes about 99 double A's? I dunno, because by the time they got 75 yards away the darn thing was so dim they turned around and headed back where they came from. 

Also used was a Generation 2 TL2 LED... the 160 lumen one. That sucker throws a skinny beam as far as both of those HL's. But when my momentum was carrying me faster down a hill than a brisk walk I could see where all those side photons cause more confidence as the TL2 was like walking in a narrow tunnel at a slight jog pace. It would still be a favorite for slow moving nite-ops due to night adapted side vision being preserved. 

The highway dept is doing a giant roundabout near my home so there are no critters eyeballs lighting up lately. I do miss shining a light on low and see-ing eyeballs light up 1000' away. The project will go on about another year. So maybe this time next year I'll see something twinkle besides automobile and bicycle reflectors...


----------



## bykfixer

Another stroll with Mrs. Fixer, but mostly lightless.

We started out with Icons in each hand but when we saw all the stuff we were breathing coming from the trees due to some early spring weather we elected to let all those free city lumens be enough. 
Makes me wanna wear a mask just to put out the garbage.


----------



## TKC

*I used it as a candle in the bathroom.*


----------



## bykfixer

TKC said:


> *I used it as a candle in the bathroom.*



Epppppiiiiiiccc!!!


----------



## badbs101

Used my Surefire G3 to look under the bed for the remote. Pretty mundane but glad to have the light there to use. Just a few weeks ago, before discovering this forum and all the awesome flashlights, I wouldn't have had anything handy to use. I used to have a Maglite in the basement and a couple cheapies in the kitchen, now I have a good flashlight in just about every room!


----------



## bykfixer

badbs101 said:


> Used my Surefire G3 to look under the bed for the remote. Pretty mundane but glad to have the light there to use. Just a few weeks ago, before discovering this forum and all the awesome flashlights, I wouldn't have had anything handy to use. I used to have a Maglite in the basement and a couple cheapies in the kitchen, now I have a good flashlight in just about every room!



Woohoo!

Welcome to the asylum where the nuts are in charge!


----------



## Jeff_Bagley

I used my Maximus to find my UM2. I then used my UM2 to find my B1R. I used the B1R to light up the wood shed so I could move fire wood to stoke the boiler for heat and hot water. I could have completed the job with any one of these lights alone but it was more fun this way.


----------



## Offgridled

Used my mule to get dogs tennis balls out from under the bed 🐶


----------



## AVService

TKC said:


> *I used it as a candle in the bathroom.*


I do this every night even when on the road?
Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Offgridled

AVService said:


> I do this every night even when on the road?
> Doesn't everyone?


+1 absolutely!!


----------



## bykfixer

Tonights battle royal featured a stroll using the 1aa Icon Modus on low to provide downward aimed moving illumination while walking to the nearby woods. The translucent plastic bezel allows light to pass through like a stubby traffic wand and the throwy optic allows photons to light up the pavement w/in my 3' circle as well. On high I can see what is rustling in the bushes by the neighbors trash can(s). 

So I get to the woods with a 260 lumen Strion, a 320 lumen G2x Pro, an MD2 hi/lo and my trusty 600+ lumen FL2. The G2 has been a 'round the house light since the starts on low setting provides 90% of my flashlight needs in day to day activities. But tonight it was matched up against lights that start on high. 

I absolutely love the beam of the MD2, but it fizzles out at 60' in my area due to all those free lumens. While pretending to be raccon hunting I found it was perfect for that. Perfect. It would light 3-4 at a time 75' tall oak tops nice and evenly.

The FL2 was my absolutely, positively must blind every cat within 150' light. And if I needed a DNA sample from a perp...

The Strion was holding its own for throw and in search mode through thick brush. The wide pencil beam allowed lots of sight down a narrow path without lighting the "tunnel walls" allowing night adapted side vision to remain intact. 

But the G2 was causing me to think "this may be the best sub 500 lumen 6 volt flashlight ever made. The throw combined with a nice wide spot was great for tree tops or narrow paths. The neutral tint was great for peering through thick brush and the spill blends into the giant spot almost as nice as the Malkoff. It's an absolutely amazing flashlight beam-wise.

Grip, of course the FL2 is like fly paper. The Strion texture is decent but could easily become slippery when wet. The MD2 is known for being gentle on the hands. Overall a very comfy light to carry. Yet the shapes on the body of the G2 pro protrude a-plenty providing lots of grip points while still being gentle to the hand of the carrier. 

I had once relegated the G2x as a fine n dandy house light... but now it'll definitely be in my rotation of walking through the woods lights.

Edit: a yellow G2x Pro is on the way. 
The tan ones scattered about my home will stay in there 'need a shadow lit over here' locations. The black ones remaining in their vehicles in their theif won't spot 'em spots and lights out at 2am locations. 
The yellow one will be the take a walk one.


----------



## Newlumen

I need light so I attach a flood light to the vacuum. Pic say it all. Lol. 



free photo hosting


----------



## chainsolid

Not today, It long time ago around 2011 Big flooding in Thailand.
My surefire 6P help some puppy in bush.
But now my 6P help me for change some Storage server part.



Me, drinking water at the back truck (Volunteer)


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The CMOS/BIOS settings on my computer got glitched and it wouldn't boot up beyond the initial BIOS screen. I used my trusty PD35 on low to locate the coin cell on the motherboard to pop it out and back in again. Since I'm typing this message on the affected computer, it worked.


----------



## bykfixer

chainsolid said:


> Not today, It long time ago around 2011 Big flooding in Thailand.
> My surefire 6P help some puppy in bush.
> But now my 6P help me for change some Storage server part.


This post got me thinking...



PhotonWrangler said:


> The CMOS/BIOS settings on my computer got glitched and it wouldn't boot up beyond the initial BIOS screen. I used my trusty PD35 on low to locate the coin cell on the motherboard to pop it out and back in again. Since I'm typing this message on the affected computer, it worked.


Very cool!! Congrats on your success.


Tonights battle royal was a group of 6 volt incans. A Pelican 2320, Brinkmann MaxFire and LX6, Pentagon eX2 and the fabled 6P. 
An FL2 and a Bones went along with the same G2x Pro as last night. 

Again I smiled thinking how awesome it must've been for folks using them for the first time. So much light from a tube about the size of a roll of quarters. 

But first my EDC PL2 was hat clipped to use while setting a critter trap. Cats keep destroying my car covers so war has been declared. Instead of using fatal tactics I'm taking prisoners and dropping them off at my local pound.

Anyway the G2 on low lit things until the woods were nearby. Then out came the MaxFire first. I smiled at how much I could see with those little 70 lumens. Then the 6P. Show was over at that point but the others got their turn. 

The Pelican was close to the 6P in total light but missed the throw by a few yards. The LX2 was running on old batteries so I kinda discounted the results. A bright little tube, yet not anywhere near as bright as the MaxFire.

The Pentagon was throw champ. The beam was whiter too. The narrower spot did not light as broad an area as the 6P but it reminded me of an older LED light by Streamlight... the TL2. 

Often imitated but never duplicated PK's 6P is still an amazing flashlight decades later. It was quite the pleasure to use it in my local woods. 

The Bones vs FL2 ended up being Bones vs G2x. The optic of the Bones makes for a mighty fine cop light with a mile wide spot. The G2x had pretty much the same throw but those extra lumens of the Bones show up in the overall area lit. Easily lights a football field sideline to sideline, end to end. The G2, goal post to goal post but shadows along the sides would remain.

The bright white of the FL2 lights the same area as the Bones, but at the max distance of it vs the Bones you can ID items better. 

I did all kinds of grip tests, carry techniques and quick signal scenarios and the 6P was the hands down winner. In some ways the FL2 was better, but it's 2 settings make signaling less consistant along with stealthy sweeping quick cycles. Now perhaps the 2 settings would cause a perp to take longer to adapt to blinder techniques than one consistant brightness? 
The Bones comes in 2nd in my view for ease of signaling vs the 6P. The eX2 a distant 3rd. My Pelican has a Malkoff tailcap on it so ability to signal was limited to only 2 hold positions. But iirc it was pretty stiff and lack of thread slop caused signaling to not be one of its strong points.

I think next time it'll be battle of the double A's.


----------



## irongate

bykfixer said:


> Tonights battle royal featured a stroll using the 1aa Icon Modus on low to provide downward aimed moving illumination while walking to the nearby woods. The translucent plastic bezel allows light to pass through like a stubby traffic wand and the throwy optic allows photons to light up the pavement w/in my 3' circle as well. On high I can see what is rustling in the bushes by the neighbors trash can(s).
> 
> So I get to the woods with a 260 lumen Strion, a 320 lumen G2x Pro, an MD2 hi/lo and my trusty 600+ lumen FL2. The G2 has been a 'round the house light since the starts on low setting provides 90% of my flashlight needs in day to day activities. But tonight it was matched up against lights that start on high.
> 
> I absolutely love the beam of the MD2, but it fizzles out at 60' in my area due to all those free lumens. While pretending to be raccon hunting I found it was perfect for that. Perfect. It would light 3-4 at a time 75' tall oak tops nice and evenly.
> 
> The FL2 was my absolutely, positively must blind every cat within 150' light. And if I needed a DNA sample from a perp...
> 
> The Strion was holding its own for throw and in search mode through thick brush. The wide pencil beam allowed lots of sight down a narrow path without lighting the "tunnel walls" allowing night adapted side vision to remain intact.
> 
> But the G2 was causing me to think "this may be the best sub 500 lumen 6 volt flashlight ever made. The throw combined with a nice wide spot was great for tree tops or narrow paths. The neutral tint was great for peering through thick brush and the spill blends into the giant spot almost as nice as the Malkoff. It's an absolutely amazing flashlight beam-wise.
> 
> Grip, of course the FL2 is like fly paper. The Strion texture is decent but could easily become slippery when wet. The MD2 is known for being gentle on the hands. Overall a very comfy light to carry. Yet the shapes on the body of the G2 pro protrude a-plenty providing lots of grip points while still being gentle to the hand of the carrier.
> 
> I had once relegated the G2x as a fine n dandy house light... but now it'll definitely be in my rotation of walking through the woods lights.
> 
> Edit: a yellow G2x Pro is on the way.
> The tan ones scattered about my home will stay in there 'need a shadow lit over here' locations. The black ones remaining in their vehicles in their theif won't spot 'em spots and lights out at 2am locations.
> The yellow one will be the take a walk one.



The yellow one is a nice addition to the others and works just fine.


----------



## aginthelaw

Used my new h60r to illuminate my wife's arm while I removed her nuestra med injector. I was still in shock from her telling me to grab my light and "I got a job for you" that I made her arm sore from not paying attention. I felt like Marcus welby in the o. R. Remember those mirrored peephole reflectors docs used to wear on their heads? Or am I showing my age?


----------



## bykfixer

Marcus Welby was cool. 

Heck most here may not even know who Doogie Howser was..... much less Banaceck and Columbo.


----------



## maxkimi

EDC ,Night Forest Walk, you will enjoy an intriguing and absorbing night experience


----------



## chainsolid

bykfixer said:


> This post got me thinking...
> 
> It's long time ago.
> 
> For now, i'm using Surefire A2 Black for my EDC.
> Today my A2 Black go to an operation, help my team to change storage the server.


----------



## bykfixer

Love it


----------



## Offgridled

bykfixer said:


> Marcus Welby was cool.
> 
> Heck most here may not even know who Doogie Howser was..... much less Banaceck and Columbo.


I remember them all. In a few years I may not remember my own name. So I guess that's good


----------



## thenikjones

Used my Surefire E1B to mouse hunt in the kitchen. He was on top of the fridge. Fridge moved, traps set, the waiting begins...


----------



## bykfixer

Good call. Hope it works out without a mess to clean up. 
Speaking of traps I used my PK lantern on low to set a cat trap. I've been using a 1aaa clipped to a hat but the lantern was perfect. Having light spread instead of focused was ideal. Instead of my hand blocking the entire beam of a fixed focus light it only blocked a small portion of total lighting. 
This whole lantern thing may lead to another niche in the bykfixer collection. 



Offgridled said:


> I remember them all. In a few years I may not remember my own name. So I guess that's good



It's funny how you can remember your best friends phone number from 1973 but not your own current one, huh?


----------



## Offgridled

So true so true!!!


----------



## staticx57

Used my Sundrop to change a worn receptacle


----------



## Offgridled

Great pic love the tripod. I mounted my mm18vn72 on one also and it makes life so easy



free image hosting



free image host


----------



## bykfixer

Last nights battle royal was so large it was just round 1. 
The idea was to take fairly current double a and triple a lights in the field and spot a football 5 paces into a dense under brush laden wood line. The football had dingey white stripes. 
It was a cold (read lots of pockets), moonlit night not far from a shopping mall with all of its free lumens. I did manage to find a dark area below the elevation of the influence of the light pollution. 

The thinking was the ability to spot a perp dressed in dark clothing lying on the ground just inside the woods. The distance was 50', 50 yards and 100 yards. 

The players were the Streamlight 1L on a double a (135 lumens) , a stylus pro (54? lumens), a protac 1aaa (70 lumens), a wooden light by Menards (80 lumens), a 300 lumen Rayovac indestructable, a 178 lumen Pelican 2320 (gen 2), Icon Rogue 1&2 (50/100 lumens), the Modus 1&2 (72 and 100? lumens), and the polished alluminum Energizer 1 and 2 double a's (77&125 lumens). 

To guide the way the Rayovac using it's 60 lumen low showed me that thing aint no joke. By the time I got to the woods a few others on low had been tried and I liked the Pelican choice better than all the others, but kept using the Rayovac simply because it was so impressive on the 60 lumen setting. 

I reached the woods and saw a football laying near the edge of the field next to them. Viola! Find the perp mode.

At 100 yards every light was eliminated except the Rayovac, the Pelican and the 2aa Energizer. 
The Rayovac stole the show. But the Pelican was no slouch at only 178 lumens. The Energizer at 177 also did a great job. It threw as far as the Rayovac but total area lit was a lot less. 
For kicks n giggles I pulled out the PR-1 with a PRX thrower head on it and holy cow! I think I heard the tress shout "turn out that dam light!" lol. 

So then 50 yards was tried and a bunch of others got the job done. Surprisingly the Stylus pro won that one. But the Icons, the 1aa Energizer and ProTac 1L were plenty bright. The Rogue 1 and 1aaa ProTac were the laggers in the grand scheme of things. 
(The big surprise was how much more area is lit and farther throw of the Pelican vs the ProTac 1L, it wasn't even close) 

At 50' each one easily lit the football. For that one I also used the Rayovac and Pelican on low. The Pelican low setting didn't quite do it. 

I failed to mentions the Menards wooden light but overall it lit the football at 50 yards with it's pencil beam but really impressed at 50' as the gentle spill lit a wider area than all the rest. 

Basically another a fuel battle royal will take place. This time with a couple of mini mags, a 2 for $10 Defiant, a Coast HP1 and the winners of last night (Pelican, Rayovac and Stylus pro).


----------



## C7N3M T&T

AVService said:


> I do this every night even when on the road?
> Doesn't everyone?


Indeed I do as well.. untill the wife comes in and flips the light on.


----------



## staticx57

Offgridled said:


> Great pic love the tripod. I mounted my mm18vn72 on one also and it makes life so easy
> 
> 
> 
> free image hosting
> 
> 
> 
> free image host



Nice setup! Really liking tripod mounts these days


----------



## Offgridled

staticx57 said:


> Nice setup! Really liking tripod mounts these days


So great for hands off operation:thumbsup:


----------



## bykfixer

Last night was a battle royal of sorts that ended up being quick. Not because one light dealt a knock out blow, but because of ice pellets from the sky and me wearing a max water absorbing wool coat in it. 

A carry over from a previous double A event this one featured contenders from a previous with added Klarus P1A, a new Rayovac, a Malkoff'd Brinkmann Maxfire, and a mini mag triple A. 

Matched side by side was the overall winner from last time the Rayovac Indestructable was pitted against my new yellow G2x Pro. Tie goes to the Rayovac for being only $15 and readily available. Rayovac did an outstanding job with the 300 lumen version. And for walking around the 60 lumen low is a great setting for peering in the not so far ahead distance if your pace is quickened to a jogging level or you need to see what lies in the shadow 50' away. 
See, the bykfixer battle royal events are not about 1 light having 42 seconds more run time than another. Nor is it about the number of Kelvins. They are about which light would be the most useful in given scenarios for the average person who thinks Kelvin was an Irish imigrant who started a chain of restaurants somewhere in America. 

Anyway the G2x pitted against a Bones resulted again in the Bones lighting more area overall, but G2x did very well considering it has half the output. 

The show was really about the Pelican 2320 vs the Klarus P1A as that Klarus at 110 lumens is pretty good. Off in the distance those 68 extra lumens allowed the Pelican to cast a better light than the Klarus, but at say 100' things evened up. And at 50' the Klarus provided more lit area beyond dense under brush, but the soda can appeared slightly more realistically colored with the Pelican as the Klarus whiter tint muted color a bit. 

When the ice pellets turned to very cold water I turned for home leaving the mini mag in my shirt pocket. But I look forward to matching that one against the Rayovac on low simply because the tiny diameter of the reflector won't allow a good spread of light _and_ a long throw. So it won't be fair to match it against the Klarus and Pelican. I will do it anyway, but already know the likely outcome. I may carry the mini mags brother the XL50 for a self esteem boost for the little triple A that could.

At some point a small selection of 1x123's will be compared. A Rayovac'd SolarForce L2M split in half, a Malkoff'd Pentagon X1, an Elzetta Alpha 415, a warm Malkoff'd FiveMega body and a couple of the photon kings new products will be compared in a search and rescue scenario along with a punch a bobcat in the face use. 

Oh, and since war has been declared on the local ferile feline population 3 prisoners have been taken. They all have new homes for those squeemish folks reading this. Good homes.
But the other night at 1am a racoon decided to try out the chicken flavored bait. It was illuminated by various light techniques indoors that led to it being distracted a few seconds at a time, but soon resumed its meal consumption. The most effective was by a Streamlight Stinger on strobe using a sweeping motion, but that only did the trick for about 30 seconds. When shining warm and neutral lights on it I think it winked at me as if to say thanks for the daylight. But the whiter the light the longer it was distracted. And the copy paper white light from some 015 Streamlights were the best for that. 
Ricky finished his dinner and strolled across the street into a neighbors yard.


----------



## bykfixer

Last nights battle royal was the pint sized cop lights. The 3 volt collection was placed in a matchup of carry in a hurried scenario. The same old how far does it shine, how well does it provide overall lighting, and how the tint vs squint takes place in darkness.

But the main part of the quest was to discover why the 2 cell version has remained in the lineup of varying light makers who largely abandoned their 1 cell siblings. The thought was not due to the physics of brightness, but the ability to confidently use the light in troubled times. 

In many cases users tend to decide some 1 cell lights are too big. Yet makers continue to produce them despite the ability to minimize them. So I did the usual throw, flood and interface comparisons. 

Still amazed at the output of that Pelican 2350 vs a Malkoff'd fivemega 1 cell, a Malkoff'd Pentagon 1 cell, a Rayovac'd SolarForce 1 cell body (that smoked the fm and pentagon btw), and PK's PR-1. The PR-1 was hands down the winner in output and throw. But confidence of carry was the real challenge last night. 


The Pelican is pretty close to the length and girth of the SureFire EB1. Shaping and texture are fine in the middle but the smooth fore and aft ends in such a small platform create a sense of slipperiness. Same with the fivemega with a SureFire twisty tailcap. 

The Pentagon was more grippy overall due to a sandy feel to the coating but... the 5 sided anti roll at the tail and stiff button create an odd sensation when handled like an underhand carry does. A cigar grip provides the best of those mentioned so far. In overhand tactical grip the stiff button of the Pentagon was again a hinderance. Not the case with the PR-1. 

The knurling at the fore and aft ends of the SolarForce provides the confidence of a 2 cell light. A lack of positive connection of the emitter (or something) was an issue.

With that one a spacer had to be added to allow the P60 sized emitter to go at all. Yet it kept cycling from high to low, sometimes rapidly. I will try a Malkoff drop in at some point to see if it's merely the Rayovac module or if it is a connection issue. But the little extra length and end to end knurling causes this one to be a confidence booster. It's lighter weight vs the Pelican, fm and Pentagon is also a virtue. 

Again the PR-1 stood out among the crowd. The shaping to some is too aggressive, yet that little light, not much larger than its fuel cell provides a positive grip un-equaled by the other much larger lights used last night. It handles much like a 2 cell light. 

At one point I placed on my Mechanix gloves like soldiers wear. The virtues of the PR-1 really stood out at that point.

Trying to activate the fivemega, the Pentagon and the Pelican required both hands to keep from dropping them while turning them on. Not slippery by any means. Just not 1 hand activate friendly regardless of hold positioning. 

The SolarForce has such an easy to activate button that 1 hand was do-able. But the PK light felt like it was velcro'd to the glove. Amazing. 

I also had a PR-1 outfitted with the tailstanding PRX tail cap, and with gloves that was the best of the bunch. Much less travel is required to signal or activate it, yet the wings prevent accidental pocket activation. And cigar grip felt completely natural. And overhand tactical again was much like a 2 cell light due to the ergonomics. 

So last nights winner was the PK PR-1 with a PRX tail cap lego'd to it. Second goes to the stock PR-1 and bronze to the SolarForce.


----------



## Skaaphaas

Being an idiot. Used the MH20 outside to look for the keys to the sliding door that I had to panelbeat-fix earlier in the day. Searched my butt off, with no luck. Cursed myself for being so careless with keys. Big security risk to let keys get lost. 

Wife found the keys in the cupboard below the key rack. 

I give up.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Skaaphaas said:


> Wife found the keys in the cupboard below the key rack.



The important question is: Did she use a flashlight to find them?


----------



## bykfixer

No battle royal took place during tonights jaunt. What with all this talk in the incan section lately I was thinking vintage with a modern warmy to tag along. But in the spirit of the battle royal my idea vintage military light(s). A quick scan around my den revealed an Eveready Daylo soldier boy (circa 1922) I put a 222 in and a reproduction Bright Star TL122B (circa 1944). Idea being you are a tired, hungry allied soldier in a bombed out city in Europe trying to find your platoon. The soldier boy being a 2C woulda had a precious amount of fuel in those times and a 2D TL122 not much more. So I pretended street lights were the glow of a burning building. 

It was surprising how bright those two were. The soldier boy was a flooder from the factory with its waleye lens and round globe bulb. But the magnifier tip of the 222 allows the 15-20 lumens to cast a 3' circle onto objects about 35' away. TL 122 was great up to about 50' and would light up light colored objects 75' or so... enough to see it was a cat for example. Luckily a nice warm den awaited instead of having to seek shelter outside in the 20 something degree air. 

Every so often I'd confirm an object was what I thought using the Bones I had with me. Wow! That thing lit up the woods I was pretending was a jumbled mass of carnage of what had been a town square.


----------



## AVService

Well I was hanging 2-70" TVs Today in a Car Dealership that used to be a Supermarket and there is a history of Rodent activity there for me.
I was in the ceiling with my Olight H1 on my head and Mag 3D in my swinging arm all afternoon!
I spotted them on 4 occasions and was approached twice and let me just say that "Close does not count"!
I think I put the fear in them but I got out of that ceiling as fast as I could too!

The basement of the place is said to be infested and I have been warned to never have any reason to go there......and I have not.

I might need to try one of those Bat lights that looks like a small baseball bat?


----------



## bykfixer

Yikes AV!! Scary stuff there.

When it's a hamster sized rodent or smaller I'm cool...
When it's approaching the size of a rabbit, a cat.. a small dog ⊙▁⊙ .... this fella goes into world record skee-daddle mode.


----------



## bykfixer

Today my lights were used in the daytime while diagnosing a misfiring engine. 
The motor would not fire until my son and I swapped out a throttle position sensor. Idle was bouncing like mad due to air bubbles after replacing the throttle body and some idle control coolant hoses. 
Today it began to flat out misfire when warm. Ran perfect when cold. Wut-thuh? So using my yellow SureFire G2x Pro to look for broken wires or perhaps a cracked vacuum hose led to finding a broken wire to the idle control thingy. 




The little gray connector is the culprit. 
The others are practice connectors and useful for spare pins with some wire. 
I _really don't like splicing_ but may have to this time. The pins that slide onto the idle control valve connection point are smaller than I have in stock and good luck getting part numbers for them from Honda. It's why I kept the broken gray connector on the left we got at a junkyard a while back. 

Also enjoyed using a 5 lumen hypertough magnet tipped light from WalMart to pluck a dropped wrench from the abyss...







Perfect for spotting and retrieving small dropped items.


Later I'll do this type of repair with new pins hopefully.



Broken connector was replaced with a non broken one. 

Like this:




To this:


----------



## blah9

Nice work! I've been mostly using my EDC, the Olight S2R Baton, in hotels as have been traveling. It's so much easier to just use it to navigate the room at bedtime and in the middle of the night than to find the light switches and all that. Plus it's so convenient to recharge via USB when on the go.


----------



## FPV

I just used a Convoy while vacuuming my home office, so I could see beneath tables, desks, or dark corners of the room. It is weird that most modern vacuum units no longer have any lights.


----------



## vadimax

Construction works in the office. No light and dangling wires... creeepy


----------



## cerbie

Power outage!


----------



## jorn

Used my zebralight headlight + a jetbeam jet 1 on a gorillapod while plastidipping.


----------



## bykfixer

I used my PK PL2 on low to light up tiny crevices inside an electrical connector to an electronic idle controller while using the smallest precision screwdriver in the set to push connector pins into said connector. 

The teeny, tiny thin surface of a flat area on the pin was a few mm's into the connector but needed to be pushed 'home' a few more mm's to ensure the proper contact took place when the connector was refastened. 

The little 20 lumens lit up the tiny area causing the shiney metal on the pin to stand out like a sore thumb making it easy to see where the tip of the tiny screwdriver needed to be placed to provide the best "shove" point.




Them's some mighty small push points.


----------



## ven

Very cool Jorn, looks fun!!!!

I use a light in daytime more than nigh time mr fixer, if i add up the hours in a day to whats used at night. 

Is it ready to go yet? What got you actually onto the preludes in the 1st place? Always liked them myself, but never owned one..............


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> Very cool Jorn, looks fun!!!!
> 
> I use a light in daytime more than nigh time mr fixer, if i add up the hours in a day to whats used at night.
> 
> Is it ready to go yet? What got you actually onto the preludes in the 1st place? Always liked them myself, but never owned one..............



I'll tell the story in the "around the campfire" "once upon a time" thread instead of taking this one off track. But I've enjoyed working on cars since I was a little kid. Up until Preludes it was always cars from the late 1960's. 

I forgot to mention using my PR-1 to add light to a flower I was taking a picture of. It lit dark places allowing the camera to properly meter everything around it.


----------



## ven

Will have a read of that later on:thumbsup:


----------



## chainsolid

My EDC @Songkarn Festaival in Thailand
[IMG
]

[/IMG]


----------



## bykfixer

Tonight I took a new 2aa thrower with me to compare to some with much more output, but a spread beam. Idea being how well each would work finding a dark object about 50' away in thick under brush. 

Well due to the overwhelming output of those spread beams, when 50' from the edge of thick woods I could see just as far into the thick under brush with the 375 lumen light. 

I took a few pix to make my point:




1000 lumen 2320




700 lumenX3




375 lumen 2360

Sure it won't light the entire football field goal to goal, side to side like the other two will. 
But not bad for a little ole 2aa flashlight running on alkalines.


----------



## LeanBurn

TH20...to install tuned PCM into my truck.


----------



## bykfixer

I received some LED classics today so I took a couple out for a walk. Pre-Nite-Ize Inovas. Not sure which editions and all that but am doing some research. The ones I took tonight were an X1 with the little dome inside the lens and a TIROS X0. I left the "Snap-On" engraved X5 and X03 at home. Not sure the X5 is pre-Nite-Ize as the tailcap only has Inova on it.





The rest have "Emissive Energy" 




The X5 also seems to have a born on date:



Or some sort of means of an ID of something.
The X03 is seemingly a post-TIROS edition...

Anyway so my usual (as of late) Pelican 2360 was the guide-r. But once I got past street light lumens the X0 was turned on and WOW! My initial thought was back in 04-06 when this was new owners must've been marveling how LED's have caught up to a 3D Maglite. A whopping 40 something lumens from a 5" flashlight. There must've been a lot of buzz about these solid as a rock lights. 

I found some bushes to test how well the ole gal would cut through the dense vine-age etc and... not bad... especially for only 40 some lumens. And no Mag ugly in the beam. So then for the heck of it I pulled out my little 1 triple a PL2 and shined it in the same spot.
(Price is Right tuba you didn't win jingle plays in background)... Suddenly the X0 didn't seem so impressive. So I regained my perspective, went back into '05 mode when my mini mag was likely my edc... and resumed my "holy cow these musta been impressive back then" mindset and enjoyed frolicking through some nearby woods with my classic LED light. The X1? Hmmm, a Mag solitaire with a new battery would give than one a run. But it'll certainly be a fine, fine addition to my bedside table 2am nature call assortment. 

Next day Edit: After reading old CPF threads until my eyes watered it was obvious the more things change the more they stay the same. Many-an excited user has rain on their parade by nit-pickers, many wanted there's to be upgraded to the latest gadgetry and many thought these were the greatest thing since water in the dessert. 
I set my non tailstanding twisty UI, 15+ blumen X1 in a coffee cup and stared at the ceiling at 1am thinking back to a decade ago and wondered how many of these fine flashlights are still in use today. I know I can't wait to brag about them in my little slice of the planet.
End edit:




R to L: X5, X03, X1




The X0




Top to Bottom: X0, X1, X03 and X5.

Long live the twisty light.

After initial posting Edit:
I did an X1 vs Solitaire and the X1 is a lot btighter. It's just so dang floody that unless it's completely dark you could mistake it for a much dimmer output. 
I could get a pencil lead sized beam of an incan solitaire as bright as the X1 but there was practically no spill. The X1 spot is bigger, about as bright but a ton of spill would make the X1 a great find something in the dark shed light. I'll use the X5 and X03 over the next couple of days but I feel like the X0 will be my favorite. 
End edit.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Let me brag for you - how cool they [email protected]@K.  

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Let me brag for you - how cool they [email protected]@K.
> 
> ~ Chance



These things cause me to regret not being a flashaholic long ago.
Available at Target back then? Are you kidding me? All the while I was adding to my incan collection not knowing LED lights were as bright....


----------



## berryns

Used my Surefire 6p with Malkoff M61LL to search for a splinter in my son's hand and to ride my bike at night. 

The 6p, powered by an 18650, is mounted with a Fenix AF02 on my bicycle. During winter months the 6p stays permanently mounted. During the summer, I remove it after use so that the lithium battery doesn't heat to 120+ F in my garage.


----------



## BellaPaul

I used mine for checking the basement for raccoons. Then my son used it for testing his teeth strength and hitting his sister. I had to take it away from him and he started wailing.


----------



## think2x

We were at the movies. During pre-movie advertisements an usher was helping a guy look for something under the seats but you could see the guy struggling with the dim light they had. I pulled out the Armytek Wizard Pro XHP50, turned on turbo 2 and handed it too him. They got the area checked much quicker with the Wizard and were grateful. I noticed several looks of awe from the people sitting behind us.


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> These things cause me to regret not being a flashaholic long ago.
> Available at Target back then? Are you kidding me? All the while I was adding to my incan collection not knowing LED lights were as bright....



Yes, I bought a few at Target back in the day. Still have them around here, somewhere. I remember EDCing the X5 along with a stock pen-clip carried 2AA Mini-Mag as my first two EDC lights. (How times have changed.) Target used to have a surprisingly good selection of lights back then. Maglite, Inova, Rock River were their big three. Then their flashlight aisle became absolute garbage for quite a few years, until maybe 3 or 4 years ago when they started offering powerful LED lights. Not necessarily quality ones. But very bright and good enough for most folks. 

But yeah... quite a few years ago if you wanted a quality light and didn't want to order one online, you made a trip to Target. 

Back in the day, LED Wave offered an improved version of the X5. Basically, it had a carry-clip, knurling, and the very earliest thing that looked like a strike bezel before such a thing even existed. Though it was perfectly circular. Didn't last long as the company decided to abandon the private sales market, for commercial sales of their lights.


----------



## blah9

We're in the middle of moving to a new place so I've had my Olight S2r Baton clipped to my pants pocket all the time. It has come in handy plenty of times for looking in a room where we haven't moved a lamp to yet as well as checking dark corners of our SUV to find items that may have fallen.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Now that is proper use of a flashlight. 
Not that others are not, but it's times like that which puts us flashaholics ahead of the curve. 

Last night I entered an auditorium figuring on taking a few snaps of my step son in a play and found out I was the only photographer in the joint (unless you count celcam pix) so there was a need for ratcheting up the quality so as not to disappoint the drama teacher who asked me to be the "official" picture taker.

It was dark and I needed to do some minor tweaks using a camera I hadn't used a lot lately. My PL2 on low lit things without disturbing the neighbors. 10 test shots later and I was dialed in. A Mag Solitaire (incan) would've been perfect for see-ing the buttons and dials while remaining completely annonymous but ya use what you brung, right? 12 lumens won't so bad.


----------



## AVService

I had to use my SC62 to light the Black Hole under my car seat where my SC52 seems to like to hide.
I broke my little finger Yesterday on the retrieving hand too just to make it more interesting evidently?

OUCH!

I can see it but can not get it just now.


----------



## goldenrody

Catched a wild rabbit in my front yard.


----------



## Newlumen

I use noctigon m43 to change the rear differential fluid on the truck.. it wasnt fun.. lol.. it was raining.. i got the job done..


----------



## cerbie

To find itself! In the wee hours of this morning, I stumbled upon a recently misplaced HDS, which was very well covered, and not anywhere close to where I was expecting, it, thanks to the standby locator.


----------



## scs

On my way home, encountered a 20+ pound raccoon walking my way. It saw me and froze about 30 feet away and I stopped as well. I lit it up with my S1A with 14500 just to better see it and keep track of its next move. The guy got startled and made for a small alley. Glad that I had a light with me, not that it would have driven it away, because this particular light couldn't have, and raccoons are known not to give a crap about light, but to see and keep track of potential dangers.


----------



## scs

BellaPaul said:


> I used mine for checking the basement for raccoons. Then my son used it for testing his teeth strength and hitting his sister. I had to take it away from him and he started wailing.



I like this one a lot.


----------



## sween1911

Walked through the cafeteria at work, turned to see my buddy in hardware support trying to fish a wire through a wall. Maintenance guy standing next to him shining the light from his phone into a hole in the wall so they could grab the other end of the fish. Whipped out my Surefire L1 and they were able to see into the hole to grab the end of the fish with pliers.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I was having a minor surgery this morning at a new Surgery Center. Power failed, back up generator came on, then died. My trusty Zebralight that I had clipped to the neck of my hospital gown lit up the OR & they proceeded until the power came back on about 5" later. Call me paranoid all you want, but there is a reason I ALWAYS have a light or two on me(I also had my Quantum DD on a neck chain in case I needed a backup)...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> I was having a minor surgery this morning at a new Surgery Center. Power failed, back up generator came on, then died. My trusty Zebralight that I had clipped to the neck of my hospital gown lit up the OR & they proceeded until the power came back on about 5" later. Call me paranoid all you want, but there is a reason I ALWAYS have a light or two on me(I also had my Quantum DD on a neck chain in case I needed a backup)...



Please tell us you said, "I got this." :laughing: 

~ Chance


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Sorry Chance, the only thing I came up with was to say to the surgeon ( in my best Clint Eastwood/Dirty Harry impression)"well punk, do you feel lucky today"? Without missing a beat he replied "yeah, I'm the one with the knife and the drugs", how lucky do you feel?"


----------



## archimedes

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> I was having a minor surgery this morning at a new Surgery Center. Power failed, back up generator came on, then died. My trusty Zebralight that I had clipped to the neck of my hospital gown lit up the OR & they proceeded until the power came back on about 5" later. Call me paranoid all you want, but there is a reason I ALWAYS have a light or two on me(I also had my Quantum DD on a neck chain in case I needed a backup)...


I guess four was two, and two was none


----------



## bykfixer

sween1911 said:


> Walked through the cafeteria at work, turned to see my buddy in hardware support trying to fish a wire through a wall. Maintenance guy standing next to him shining the light from his phone into a hole in the wall so they could grab the other end of the fish. Whipped out my Surefire L1 and they were able to see into the hole to grab the end of the fish with pliers.



Yessssss!!


----------



## tex.proud

I used my SC32W to see underneath the console of my truck to mount a mount for my tablet. I think this radio hobby, taking my flashlight funds, is getting out of hand. I mounted the tablet to use in conjunction with the radio. I DID get to use one of my lights to facilitate the install though...


----------



## bykfixer

Added a 3 cell extension to my dog house supply 6+1 search light to end up with a 10D flashlight because I wanted to see how an XPR 18 volt bulb would do in it. 
Wanted a preview of what a 10D bright star I bought will look like when it arrives. 




wow, Wow, WOW!! 

"We're gonna need a bigger boat" 
- George Jong


----------



## Offgridled

Tex and Mr Fixer very nice sets ups.


----------



## Krumbbs1976

I used my work Surefire to trap a spider than to carefully take It outside and Let It Go


----------



## Skaaphaas

Used my Olight H1 Nova to replace the headlight bulbs in my truck. Managed to go buy them during a lunch break, but only had time to work on them after work, and it was dark by then.

The H1 is now a permanent item in my grab-bag.


----------



## bykfixer

So right now my work involves asphalt paving in the daytime. Who needs a flashlight in daylight, right? 

Well yesterday another Engineer in Training was assigned to me to teach him the basics in 14 days or less. Experience has shown me I'm training the guy whose going to be my boss in 5 years. Great kid who will enter his senior year at VMI (Va Military Institute) this fall. 

Anyway he sees this hole in the ground next to a concrete box in the median and lifts the cover to see where all the dirt is going. Total darkness and lots of spiders. 

I whip out my little PKDL PR-1 and light up the box with 500 lumens. The kid was like "Holy crap! Let me see that thing".... He kept finding situations where a flashlight is useful in the daylight.... by the end of the day a seed had been planted. Could be another flashaholic in the making.

Later I told him "wait 'til we start night shift next week, then Ima show ya some really cool flashlights".


----------



## cerbie

Used EDC to diagnose a failing monitor (dying backlight).


----------



## sbslider

To illuminate a gravelly driveway for my family and an older couple. They were especially appreciative of the extra light . .


----------



## Monocrom

Same thing I do every weekend night.... to keep the brain damaged zombies at bay.

No, seriously. You'd be amazed how many dumb-*** drunken stoners love to hang around the small park next to the client's site. They ***** about the light from my 500 lumen SureFire LED Defender Ultra. But they keep their distance.


----------



## ChibiM

Actually yesterday. Had to use my MBI keychain light to illuminate between the ceiling to see if there was a dead mouse... Well, there wasn't... Fortunately.


----------



## bykfixer

Started the night shift paving operation last night and (gasp) I was woefully unprepared to battle shadows against their air filled light orbs. Holy cow those things are bright. Yet the diffusion is so great it's like stepping on chewing gum in the hot summer sunshine. 

Pencil beam or bust!! I had broad beamed or woefully underpowered lights with me. 
And new asphalt is shiney so between their lighting orbs and my beams I stayed blinded to any blemishes in the mat that you can clearly see in near darkness. I tried neutral, incan, cool white... nothing. I tried every angle I could think of, every setting, it was either nowhere near enough or way too much. 

The only beams that could do the trick were the contractors blue beam'd as seen on tv lights. They were working great for those guys. Here I am this so-called flashlight guru having to ask to borrow their atomic flashlights. Tonight I'll try my Coast HP7 on for size. Maybe those 360 zoomable blumens will work.

Edit: the HP7 did the trick.


----------



## LiftdT4R

I supervise a lot of these 24 hour pressure tests for natural gas companies and I'll be out well into the night tonight helping look for any leaks. The Malkoff'd Mag with a couple sets of NiMH rechargeables is a great side kick!


----------



## bykfixer

Good choice!!


----------



## Mikasa

I used my Nitecore MH20 to walk my dog around the house tonight. It just feels great in my hands!


----------



## bykfixer

We're paving at night.




How do you compete with that?
Floody light for shadow lighting? You need 5000 lumens to compete. To my knowledge nobody is doing a 5000 lumen 1x123, aa, or aaa. Oh some claim it for 16 seconds but let's get real. I need constant. I carry tools that fill my pockets so a flashlight has to be small. My little PR-1 is just too floody. A strong pencil beam is in order. Trouble is everybody is going for the big spot and enough spill to float a ship. 

Enter the zoomie.




Last night was foggy.
We needed to light up wires and trees to prevent raised bodies of dump trucks from ripping down branches or telephone lines. The contractors crew all have 'as seen on tv' lights that are dimming after a couple of nights. My Coast HP7 with eneloop pros is still getting it done. 
My Streamlight Double Clutch headlamp set to flood lights my path well as I walk inches away from a roadside ditch/ankle twister holes. 

When I return I'll carry an EB1c (200 lumen) and see if that pencil beam works ok.


----------



## tex.proud

I use my lights daily and frequently. It's difficult to find a pic of something meaningful to put here.


----------



## blah9

My wife went out to get the mail and lost an earring along the way. She came back upstairs, grabbed my Olight S2r Baton, and found the earring on the ground before I even managed to get outside!


----------



## Philnosys

Used my Olight X7 as a night light on the 3 lumen setting 

normally use my olight s mini baton (raw copper) but my 6 year old daughter is staying with me at the moment and is desperately wanting to keep if for herself as it's 'beautiful Daddy' plus. I doubt she would just love to throw 550 lumens at her twin brother..... straight between the eyes!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD35 on it's lowest setting to inspect the inside of an eyelid of a family member who was sensing a foreign body (maybe an eyelash) stuck under the lid. I found a tiny bump of skin along the inside of the lid that was causing the scratchy sensation. This was apparently caused by a recent abrasion. It has since healed, thanks to warm washcloth compresses and time. I could not have spotted it without the light.


----------



## tech25

Used my Zebralight H600fc to light up a BBQ grill and after the food was ready, to ceiling bounce off of the underside of the porch above where we were eating.


----------



## Madd_cabbie

Used My Olight M1x a few days ago to find a injured person in the woods. I work on a ambulance btw and I think the firefighters with me are going to be looking for new lights soon, you couldn't even tell their lights were on when I kicked mine on


----------



## bykfixer

Work lately. Don't need a flashlight. 

But when I do the Maglite XL50 or PKDL PR-1 get the nod. (The HP7 is on vacation... some union thing)


----------



## cerbie

To see what I was doing while trying to take out a radio in a dark gray/black truck interior. Even at about 3 PM, with plenty of sunlight, the darkness has a way of creeping in.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> Work lately. Don't need a flashlight.



A new nickname is in order - blktpfixer. 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> A new nickname is in order - blktpfixer.
> 
> ~ Chance



They call me inspector gadget because I carry all kinds of stuff on my person most people don't think about. Last night I had 5 flashlights with me... 5. lol. Plus a temperature gun with a laser pointer, an inkpen with a flashlight, nail clippers, knives, flashdrives, multi-tool, ear plugs, aloe vera chapstick for burns, mosquito repelent moist towelettes, cash, coins and a bottle of water all in my front pockets.... well the pen was in my shirt pocket with a combo pen/pencil, 2 bic lighters and a celphone with all kinds of work specific apps.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

blktpfixer - blacktop fixer. I was going to suggest asfltfixer, but that was wide open to misinterpretation.  

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

Last Monday (6/19) I celebrated my first day of that career beginning in 1983, 1 week after graduating high school. A career that began with re-painting arrows in turn lanes, changing light bulbs in traffic signals and such as a summer job that still hasn't ended. 
I went to college after work to become an architect some day and later switched over to roadway related engineering. Never could get excited about an office job so quality control (and now project management) resulted. 
There is something special about being baked all summer when not being chased by yellow jackets, or popsicled all winter while some child engineer says "I don't know your job but my book says you're doing it wrong" versus sitting in a cubicle staring at a computer screen while co-workers complain their new chair is the wrong shade of brown..... or sneeze n cough all day while sharing the latest version of the flu their kid picked up at daycare. 

It's surprising to hear stories of others "in the field" who share similar history and just prefer being outdoors for a living. 

Tonight I used a flashlight to find a dropped screw from eyeglasses I was repairing. It's amazing how long you can search for something inches from you and not see it until shining a light on it.


----------



## irongate

bykfixer said:


> Last Monday (6/19) I celebrated my first day of that career beginning in 1983, 1 week after graduating high school. A career that began with re-painting arrows in turn lanes, changing light bulbs in traffic signals and such as a summer job that still hasn't ended.
> I went to college after work to become an architect some day and later switched over to roadway related engineering. Never could get excited about an office job so quality control (and now project management) resulted.
> There is something special about being baked all summer when not being chased by yellow jackets, or popsicled all winter while some child engineer says "I don't know your job but my book says you're doing it wrong" versus sitting in a cubicle staring at a computer screen while co-workers complain their new chair is the wrong shade of brown..... or sneeze n cough all day while sharing the latest version of the flu their kid picked up at daycare.
> 
> It's surprising to hear stories of others "in the field" who share similar history and just prefer being outdoors for a living.
> 
> Tonight I used a flashlight to find a dropped screw from eyeglasses I was repairing. It's amazing how long you can search for something inches from you and not see it until shining a light on it.



Wow you are young there kid-LOL Wait till you get old and need two flashlights to find something on the floor, that's life .:twothumbs


----------



## Hugh Johnson

I used the led on my phone to read a bedtime story to the kids. It was melt down time and the best light is the one you have on you. A face down phone is a decent tailstanding light.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

bykfixer said:


> Last Monday (6/19) ...changing light bulbs in traffic signals...



What is the voltage rating on those bulbs? I remember running across some traffic signal bulbs a long time ago and they had an odd voltage, slightly higher than regular mains voltage. They're also used for tower lighting because of their longevity.

And congratulations on your work anniversary. Your work helps keep the rest of us safe. :thumbsup:


----------



## lidspinner

Used my olight sr10 to work under a car....was at a friends garage and of course no one had a light other than a shop light that was bigger than the car...lol. 

My friends laugh at me for having a flashlight as part of my edc but slowly one by one I have started seeing them do the same.


----------



## tomasaur

Looking under the steam engine of a 1906 steam boat for a dropped nut. I work at the Mystic Seaport Maritime Museum and use my 4Sevens Mini every day. It's a great little edc.


----------



## bykfixer

Good story lidspinner. You too tomasaur.

Welcome aboard fellows!
Perhaps you guys won't mind digging up the "where you got your screen name from" thread in the "Cafe" section? 



PhotonWrangler said:


> What is the voltage rating on those bulbs? I remember running across some traffic signal bulbs a long time ago and they had an odd voltage, slightly higher than regular mains voltage. They're also used for tower lighting because of their longevity.
> 
> And congratulations on your work anniversary. Your work helps keep the rest of us safe. :thumbsup:



150 watt 125 volts iirc. Perhaps 200 volts? I remember my supervisor, a nice old gentleman who showed a lot of patience with my [email protected]$$ back then explaining the difference between why some things were labled 110 volts but ran on 125 volts... some things were labled 200 or 220 volts but ran off 250 volts... but frankly that was millions of dead brain cells ago. I do remember they looked like gigantic flashlight bulbs. ( ginormous E10 based #14's).


----------



## OEOE

It was actually a few months ago but I just recently joined and thought you guys would appreciate this. I'm a pilot and was in the departure area of a small, general aviation airport on a dark and stormy night when a lightning strike took out the lights. It was pitch black and the dozen or so people there were getting uneasy when I hit the tailcap clicky on my olight M20-X warrior that I carry in an open holster on my belt. The light on the white ceiling was almost as bright as the fluorescents that had gone out. I love flashlights and I'm never without one. :laughing:


----------



## sbslider

Used my Manker E02 nichia 219 in turbo mode to provide some indirect lighting for a family photo. The tail magnet came in handy to attach the light to the curtain rod near the ceiling near our photo spot. The right tool at the right time


----------



## bykfixer

OEOE said:


> It was actually a few months ago but I just recently joined and thought you guys would appreciate this. I'm a pilot and was in the departure area of a small, general aviation airport on a dark and stormy night when a lightning strike took out the lights. It was pitch black and the dozen or so people there were getting uneasy when I hit the tailcap clicky on my olight M20-X warrior that I carry in an open holster on my belt. The light on the white ceiling was almost as bright as the fluorescents that had gone out. I love flashlights and I'm never without one. :laughing:



Welcome aboard flight CPF. Great story.


----------



## Skaaphaas

Had the opportunity to use 3 of my lights while on a family farm last weekend. From the MH20 to search stuff in die fields at night, to the S1 for general walking around outside, to the H1 Nova for skinning of game after the setting sun caught us. 

Fantastic weekend outdoors, made more enjoyable (on a personal level) by the three lights I carried.


----------



## david57strat

OEOE said:


> It was actually a few months ago but I just recently joined and thought you guys would appreciate this. I'm a pilot and was in the departure area of a small, general aviation airport on a dark and stormy night when a lightning strike took out the lights. It was pitch black and the dozen or so people there were getting uneasy when I hit the tailcap clicky on my olight M20-X warrior that I carry in an open holster on my belt. The light on the white ceiling was almost as bright as the fluorescents that had gone out. I love flashlights and I'm never without one. :laughing:



M20-X - brings back memories. My M20-X was the very first 186550 light I ever purchased, about five years ago. Built like a tank!








The holster is particularly useful, in that it has a cut-out on the bottom, so the light can be activated, without even removing it from the holster- nice option to have, when navigating a path, or something, and wanting something down-firing light, hands-free. I have several of these holsters. They work very well with a number of P60 lights.


----------



## woodpeck

Last night, went to the bathroom and didn't want to turn on the light to wake up my son.


----------



## bykfixer

Tonight at work we discovered a mystery hole in the edge of the road next to a storm drain.

5 guys are looking into a dark crevice with their energizer headlamps with 3 night old batteries (read; pretty dim)
One guy says "that Inspector has a flashlight". Other guy says "pfft, he's got 4 or 5"...
I whip out the ole PKDL FL2 and light up the night. I heard 'wolf whistles' "holy crap" and "see I told you". lol


----------



## ven

................................ thats how its done!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

bykfixer said:


> I whip out the ole PKDL FL2 and light up the night. I heard 'wolf whistles' "holy crap" and "see I told you". lol



Lol, nice. That's your money shot right there.


----------



## kalel332

bykfixer said:


> They call me inspector gadget because I carry all kinds of stuff on my person most people don't think about. Last night I had 5 flashlights with me... 5. lol. Plus a temperature gun with a laser pointer, an inkpen with a flashlight, nail clippers, knives, flashdrives, multi-tool, ear plugs, aloe vera chapstick for burns, mosquito repelent moist towelettes, cash, coins and a bottle of water all in my front pockets.... well the pen was in my shirt pocket with a combo pen/pencil, 2 bic lighters and a celphone with all kinds of work specific apps.


I can identify myself


----------



## Bdm82

This past weekend I had the Srt7gt on me that I recently reviewed. We were vacationing with friends at a rented vacation house with a pool. 

Well, the outdoor rope lights didn't work and the pool light we couldn't figure out how to turn on. 

So I set the Srt7gt on the steps at one end, about 1.5 ft underwater, and turned on the blue. Worked great for lighting the 12x24' pool with a soft glow. 

Green also worked (but nobody loves green water). Red wasn't bright enough. 

After about 3 hours the light was doing great, so I ended up doing it again the following evening. No issues or water ingress.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Cool!!

Tonight I used my Malkoff'd Laser Products 6P beater to see what the machine that eats asphalt and drinks jet fuel had been up to...
The W beam gives a good idea of details. 







To the left is before, to the right after.
Basically it cuts off the top of the road and they put it back with new blacktop the next night.


----------



## YAK-28

used my klarus mi7 to light the steps in the theater for the little old lady behind me on the way out of the wonder woman showing yesterday.


----------



## Illum

Wrapped my solarforce L2P around a stuck bore snake and used it to pull it out.


----------



## lnhldyf

Every night, I would take my surefire L1 out, take it to the ceiling a few times, put it on the head of the bed, turn off the lights and sleep. My wife says I'm crazy .


----------



## PhotonWrangler

lnhldyf said:


> Every night, I would take my surefire L1 out, take it to the ceiling a few times, put it on the head of the bed, turn off the lights and sleep. My wife says I'm crazy .




You're not crazy. You're prepared.


----------



## Modernflame

PhotonWrangler said:


> You're not crazy. You're prepared.



That's what I keep telling my wife, but she doesn't understand why we need to be prepared for a three year power outage. Women.


----------



## Sagewanderer

Walk the dogs with a thrunite TC12, check bedroom ceiling/walls for mosquitoes with Nitecore P12GT. Zapp any with swatter. Live near marshy area.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD35 on low to search for some keys that disappeared when I dropped them. Found them inside an open briefcase.


----------



## blah9

Have been using my Olight S2R Baton and the Fenix TK09 (old version) on pretty low modes to help my wife rinse her mouth out after wisdom teeth surgery. Makes her life easier since she can use two hands to work and I can get the light where she needs it to be.


----------



## vadimax

Used Eagtac D25C Ti Nichia to drop it on iPad Air 2 screen... Not intentionally, of course. You know that feeling when one not the cheapest in the world item destroys another expensive crap. Luckily, iPad was protected with an Otterbox Defender, so the screen protecting film got a barely visible nick. Phew...


----------



## Rockjunkie15

My x65vn spent the day underground at Lava Beds National Monument, the 5% setting was more than enough light but the higher levels made for some great pictures.


----------



## blah9

Had such a blast shining my TK75vnkt off my aunt's porch last night. She lives out in the country and it was wicked fun lighting up the edges of her property with her.


----------



## bykfixer

I spent 3 hours repairing a malfunctioning switch on a 1970's 5D flashlight using a volt meter, Tarn-X and a soldering gun in order to take this picture of the beam drilling a 100 yard long hole through a heavy fog. 

It sure was nice to see a beam from the light on Americas 241st birthday that was made about the time Reggie Jackson hit 3 homers in the same World Series game (1977)... The Monadnock edition of an LA Screw with a Smoke cutter lens lego'd onto it for the photo.


----------



## 1pt21

bykfixer said:


> I spent 3 hours repairing a malfunctioning switch on a 1970's 5D flashlight using a volt meter, Tarn-X and a soldering gun in order to take this picture of the beam drilling a 100 yard long hole through a heavy fog.



Hey Byk (again me, and my off-topic comments), just curious when you use the term "soldering gun" are you referring to a literal soldering gun, OR soldering iron??

Honest question... My grandfather left me all of his tools (god bless his soul), but I could NEVER achieve success with the soldering gun that he left me (Weller, trigger activated, THE definition of a Soldering Gun). Man have I tried, I can solder like a pro but NOT with a "Gun" only with an "Iron". Kind of kills me because I can use all of the handed down tools but ONE. I wonder what are the practical uses of a Soldering "Gun"?? Definitely NOT for precision soldering LOL.

Again, I know to many this question may seem silly, but it means a lot to me. Thanks for any input, from ANY of the community. :twothumbs


----------



## bykfixer

Well I wanted to drop a few blobs of molten solder onto a brass disc so either would do the job. A gun was the first thing I found in my 'lectrical repair kit as my wife used the iron last and I do not know where she put it after. 

I tend to use the word 'gun' regardless of which tool I'm using from being around pipe work where that's what is used to 'sweat' joints. Thanks for pointing that out.

A "gun" is a big ole clumsy thing that heats very quickly and often gets hotter than an "iron", though not as evenly. An iron is more suited for precise work with it's precise tips and more even heating. 
When I go to solder a bannana clip onto my 12ga speaker cable or sweat an inline tee to run a line say to my refrigerator from the kitchen source I'll use a gun. Looks don't matter. And if it gets a bit too hot no big deal.
Now when I'm soldering a say... #18 or 20 ga splice in my car or fixing a broken solder wire in a flashlight... the iron is my choice.

Today I used my flashlight to alert motorists of a fellow working at the edge of traffic by using an sos type strobe of my Coast HP7R to make the reflectors on his safety appear to be flashing.


----------



## 1pt21

Thanks for the clarification Byk!! I understand that many people use the term for both types, I just never knew why I was not successful in using a "Gun" for electrical work. Well, now I know; it's for sweating pipes! Haha I would not have guessed that, never thought the thing would get hot enough for said task. 

*Back on topic:*

Used my current EDC (JetBeam Jet-1 MK AA) last night to check on a van that was parked in the driveway of an abandoned house nearby while taking a walk. The house has the big red square with the X in the middle (I think that signifies to the FD that the structure is unsafe/unoccupied or something along those lines??), yet I noticed that some of the windows has been opened, which is what caused me to take a closer look. The van had dark tinted windows, switching the MK to high however allowed me to see through the back window all the way to the drivers seat where I saw an older man sleeping. I shut the light immediately and walked away as to not disturb the man (he did not wake thankfully).

I felt absolutely horrible for the poor guy, and it pretty much ruined my night. I live in a nice neighborhood and assumed the worst; that the man had been evicted from his home for one reason or another and has been sleeping in his van . He must have returned to gather some things from the house and spent the night sleeping in the driveway, which would explain the open windows and van packed full of stuff. The house went abandoned about a year ago and I would occasionally check in on it while passing by as the home was still filled with belongings as if someone just up and left (I always assumed the owner passed away until last night). 

Man, sometimes we really take what we have for granted.... Sometimes all it takes is that small reminder to be thankful for what we have.


----------



## bykfixer

Could be Rumplestiltsken returned to his home to find his old lady had run off with his dog and his best friend, so he went into the house to grab his Hendrix at Monterey poster and some of his old army fatigues from the 70's man and decided 'screw it I'm taking a nap'... 
I mean think about it, a man who sleeps 20 years at a pop probably has some dark windows just in case the urge to nap another decade suddenly re-occurs... right?

I used my new (to me) Kel-Lite at work to stop the wind from flipping the pages of my daily journal book while I typed reports. There was a real nice breeze blowing at 2am.


----------



## ven

Mr fixer, we have several things in common, from jap motors, flashlight......................laptops! :laughing:




Used the little ZL for work last couple of days, found a nice output level of around 80-120lm at a guess. Works well, slips in pocket mice and easy(almost gets lost as so tiny).


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD35 on medium to inspect a bunch of network wiring in ceilings.


----------



## bykfixer

Ven, my company bought us a bunch of Dell laptops in like 013 and other than corparate hicups they've been flawless. My personal stuff is an 18" ASUS (gamer) from 2013 but I like those Dells. 

The wife just bought an HP and my son just bought an Acura TSX. I figure when my family has better stuff than me it's a mission accomplished thing.

Meanwhile I used this little dude





Microstream hat clip'd PL 2...





To see in the barrel of this 2D Mag
It's one of those older kind like my pop had in the 80's that had a stuck battery. (Bought it cheap as a result) and I used my little hat mounted light to see inside the barrel while removing the alka-leak-yuck-age before refurbishing it. I put in a brand new reflector and an ultraclear hard coat acrylic lens. A polish took place after the photo was taken and it turned out awesome.


----------



## ven

Very cool mr fixer, i am ashamed to say i dont have a decent mag in my collection. Only the little AAA which is stashed away(too dim for my uses). But i keep thinking about another D cell(used to have one years back from mr snap on man). Then thinking about an AS drop in or malkoff...........Something about those mags, make an awesome host


----------



## bykfixer

It seems as though you guys have a store called "Halfords" who carry Maglite products. 
The fabled 2 or 3 C make mighty fine hosts without being "big" lights if they carry those.


----------



## ven

Halfords, yep we do and have a trade card(only covers oils n stuff, not lights or accessories). The discount makes it not too bad, other than that they are quite an expensive shop imo. Off to Cornwall soon, lots of swiss army knives and maglites in abundance :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

Tried out my new *First-Light TORQ LE* model during my work-shift. Yeah, there are some issues with it that the CR123 lights from the company doesn't suffer from. **** poor designed latch to hold the battery compartment closed, absolute joke of a pocket-carry clip (thankfully I ordered the optional belt mount attachment for mine, which is the only practical way to carry it on you). And the idea of this being a weapon-light that you don't actually mount onto a handgun is even more laughable than the carry-clip that comes with it. Along with cheap feeling overall construction. Honestly, an old incandescent Garrity angle-head light feels more refined in the hand. (For those of you who remember those, yeah; that's saying quite a bit.) 

Though if you want a very good modern-day rendition of the classic Amery Angle-head light with good output and other useful modes, the TORQ works well in that regard. I love the very low red LEDs output for checking maps at night without shining a beacon to your precise location. Treat it as such, and it's useful.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Really?
I like the torq LE. Took some getting used to the UI, but once I did I thought it pretty easy to like.


----------



## ven

Sat chilling watching netflix on the ipad last night in the conservatory, doors wide open for cool air. A panic and slight scream as Rach stood up, i turned to notice quite a substantial size moth, then another. Two of these furry winged monsters(her eyes) are about to attack and eat her............I picked the little ZL s5c which was sat in front of me on the table eager to be used. One click for a pre set decent amount of light and walked to the door, shining it back at them and a face hiding behind the inner door  . Within 10 to 20s, they followed the bright light towards the open doors and simply flew out back into the night. "see, now you see again why i always have a light at hand, comes in useful" "yeh yeh i know.......thank god for that".


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> ^^ Really?
> I like the torq LE. Took some getting used to the UI, but once I did I thought it pretty easy to like.



As a non-mounted weapon-light, it falls short of its marketing. As a modern rendition of the old military Angle-head light evolved to a fantastic degree, that's where it shines (pun unintended). 

I like it in that role. But I can't overlook the fact that this thing is rough, literally. I spent a few minutes of my work-shift using a marble hardtop to basically sand down the plastic around one of the pivot screws for the floor plate that holds the batteries in place. Also, mine shipped with no indicators for how the batteries are supposed to go in. No + or - signs anywhere on or near the battery compartment. I've already had one incident in which I tried to draw the light from the optional belt-mount (which works fantastically BTW, and I highly recommend it), but the latch on the light's battery compartment popped off! Only reason I didn't have the batteries drop out is because the floor plate itself is rather stiff. 

Someone in my position, it's not a general purpose EDC light. Yes, I carry multiple lights on me. But I work security at a place I can't talk about, except to say it's a prime terror target, if the wrong people find out just what actually goes on there. And that's no exaggeration. If I need to draw my light to check out something that seems off when I'm doing my outdoor patrol late at night with almost zero light pollution; I need my primary light to work when I grab it. 

That thin wire clip right up against the forward portion of the floor plate simply doesn't instill confidence. I don't mind a light that's rough if it's reliable in all the important ways. Sadly, the more I use it, the more I think it would be better as a general purpose angle-head light. Must admit, I do love how incredibly easy it is to program. And the belt mount lets you walk around with it on constant-on to use as a hands free mini search-light. I don't hate it. But First-Light is just marketing it the wrong way.


----------



## bykfixer

The torque is intended for close quarter action so the user doesn't have to resort to holding his/her flashlight in a sexy way with pistol deployed like Brad Pitt does in the movies. Usually for indoors. Anything at distances can be handled with modern day IR gear.

Anyway I used my Coast HP7R to light up stuff a good ways away while paving on an interstate where footages are measured in the thousands. At 75mph a thousand feet goes by pretty quickly and we do a couple of miles each night.





Checking reflectivity or looking for markings to ID mile points is easy with the HP7R.


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> The torque is intended for close quarter action so the user doesn't have to resort to holding his/her flashlight in a sexy way with pistol deployed like Brad Pitt does in the movies. Usually for indoors.



Must admit, the TORQ has pretty good throw outdoors on max. mode.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD35 on medium for manuevering around backstage during a rock concert. The smoke machine made the PD35's beam quite visible.

/Not a roadie.


----------



## bykfixer

At my work where we remove pavement and put it back along the interstate we pave to near guardrails. The pavement goes under the guardrail. But in order to replace that part we have to remove the guardrail, and put it back later.

My current assignment is a pinchy pincher where we are paving in less expensive ways. Removing and replacing guardrail is expensive. So on this job we pave as close to it as possible.

Now when a car leaves the lane for whatever reason we want them to be able to correct as easily as possible and not have our new pavement edge be what causes them to hit the guardrail. And our edge is about a pair of tires wide. 

There can be no raised edge at the edge of our new pavement edge to keep the car from correcting away from said guardrail.

Last night I used my floody PKDL PR-1 to check the edge of work done. The contractor asked what I was looking at. I showed him how his work was correct, and how the previous paver had left a lip. I explained what I was looking for. 





To the left was no bueno
To the right was what the contactor had done.


----------



## berryns

I used my Surefire E1E (circa 2000) with Kl1 head to search my child's bed after he woke up with numerous, mysterious bug bites. 

I didn't find anything so it must have happened outside just before he went to bed.


----------



## User name?

Jetbeam 3m, checked on my garden when I got home last night.


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> Used my PD35 on medium for manuevering around backstage during a rock concert. The smoke machine made the PD35's beam quite visible.
> 
> /Not a roadie.



Stalker or Security?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Monocrom said:


> Stalker or Security?



Lol - neither. Technologist, making sure their network needs were met.


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> Lol - neither. Technologist, making sure their network needs were met.



Ah! Hadn't thought of that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tribull

I used my new Malkoff MDC 1XAA neutral in the house tonight with the lights of to see it's creamy goodness. My girlfriend comes out of the bedroom and rolls her eyes, " Why don't you put the light on it's a lot easier " I look at her and say you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Bourbon City

I used my ThruNite Archer 1A V3 to find the On/Off Switch on my CC Shortwave Radio while camping last night. I'll likely use it again tonight. Yes it is a bit hot for camping, but my joints are loving the heat of Summer. All I sleep under is a mosquito net....no tent when it's this hot.


----------



## Johnnyh

Last night, me and another guy were standing next to our motorcycles just shootin the breeze after an event we attended where we had to park in 4" grass. When he removed his glasses to clean them off, one of the lenses popped out and fell into the grass. No real ambient light and that lens all but disappeared. To the rescue came my Lumintop Cu Tool from my right front pocket! Bang! Needless to say, that guy was very happy to meet me and my tool. [emoji1]


----------



## bykfixer

Good deal Johnny!! That's pretty cool.


I gave my Streamlight Double Clutch headlamp flying lessons last night. (Poor flashlight)

In a rare temper tantrum I threw my hard hat down (light turned on) and it bounced into the lane of traffic I was working next to. "Thud, boing, boing" and along comes a transfer truck and sends my hard hat tumbling the length of a football feild then into some woods on the other side of the road... to about 50 yards I could see the poor light all spinning around and I yelled out "WILSOOOOON" but soon after it went out. I made my way over to the edge of the woods that were lit by construction equipment lighting. Low and behold the hardhat was only ding'd slightly and 1 battery had partially popped away from the spring that pushes it toward the positive end. Battery position corrected and the light went back to working.

A testiment to 3M hard hats, Petzel headlight to hard hat clips and my Streamlight Double Clutch.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wow. You should send that story to 3M. Or Petzel. Or Wilson Sports Equipment


----------



## Bullzeyebill

I think he was referring to a Tom Hanks "Wilson".

Bill

edit: PhotonWrangler, you got it too. LOL.


----------



## Bourbon City

Today I used my ThruNite TC12V2 to get a good look at the mechanism of my Flexsteel Recliner. I found the problem and have the new part on order.


----------



## LeanBurn

My son used my Maglite 2AAA Yugi modded light to find his clone (with a rear clicky) Maglite 2AAA Yuji modded light he had misplaced.


----------



## Monocrom

Used my Lumintop IYP 365 penlight to check the trash bin at work. Sometimes my co-workers _"forget"_ to empty it at the end of their shift. 

Thankfully this was one of my lucky days.


----------



## bykfixer

Before paving could start last night they had to fix a leaking hydraulic hose. There was enough sunlight left where the mechanics celphone wasn't enough light into the dark crevice where the hose lurked. A crowd had of about 8 workers had gathered. I whipped out my PR-1 and flooded the hole with photons... for about 30 seconds and the light flashed a few times and went to low. (Low fuel warning). I turned it off. By then their boss had walked up asking what was the diagnosis. The mechanic turned around and asked "where'd the flashlight go?" The boss said "hang on man, give the inspector time to reach in his pocket for another.... (I turned on my PL2) one" lol. 

Two workers laughed and one says to me "we knew you had at least one more with you".... The mechanic tightened a fitting and soon they were underway and my PR-1 had a fresh fuel cell soon after that.


----------



## camelight

Today i was on amon amarth concert (it's a death metal band)https://youtu.be/ARnBgW5XgSo
And as in any metal concert there was a mosh pit (pepole just push each other and jump like crazy)
And my id and wallet fell out of my pocket
But i had my lumintop worm in my pocket clipped to the outside of my pocket and because of it i colud see my id on the ground
I didn't found my wallet but when i got home i got a phone call from smone who found it.
And at least it was an amazing concert.


----------



## BloodLust

Testing some of my area lighting & emergency gear.
Streamlining most of my gear to run of AA (single cell if possible since this also makes it easier to weed out a bad cell) due to accessibility of power source, ease of charging, and safe chemistry. Good balance of output and runtime as well.

• GE Enbrighten Lantern - 350 lumens in CW but closer to neutral tint. (I like this light so much that I'm picking up the newer 600 lumen version.) 8xD but can run on 4xD at half the runtime. I have AA->D Eneloop adapters.
• Energizer Light Fusion 2-in-1 flashlight/lamp 4xAA (Cool white but not bluish white.).
• Energizer 2-in-1 lamp 2xAA. (The lamp LED is almost neutral but the next one I bought was cool white.)
• UCO Leschi extendable flashlight/lantern 1xAA.
• Nite-Ize 3-in-1 extendable flashlight/lantern/beacon 1xAA.
• Fenix LD10 with diffuser wand (my pocket EDC) 1xAA.
• Coleman flashlight/wand in Red & Green. 1xAAA.
• Olight UC magnetic Ni-Mh/Li-Ion charger. (My EDC and bugout gear charger)
• Goal Zero Nomad 7 solar panel.
• Goal Zero Guide 10+ batter charger & power bank.
• Axing 4xAA power bank.
• Klarus XT11 Upgrade is peeking from the left side (my bag EDC)


----------



## peter yetman

At the weekend we did a Beer Tent at a Suzi Quattro (remember her?) open air concert in the local woods.
The concessions tent had no power, so no light to sell CDs and T-Shirts.
I lent them my Malkoff Wildcat and set it up to point at the roof of the tent, the cells lasted long enough for them to do their stuff and believe me you could see that tent for miles.
P


----------



## ven

:laughing: thats awesome P


----------



## aginthelaw

LeanBurn said:


> My son used my Maglite 2AAA Yugi modded light to find his clone (with a rear clicky) Maglite 2AAA Yuji modded light he had misplaced.



I was hoping I wasn't the first one to post using a flashlight to find a flashlight. Had to use my tn36 on low to find my zebralight h502 I knocked over during a particularly fitful night of sleep. I have boxes & tubs packed up since we'll have to move soon. I bumped into the tubs and knocked over my bottle of water. Crawled under the bed to see if it was there and I see a pair of huge eyes staring back at me. I screamed the sentence usually abbreviated by "wtf", slammed my head on the headboard (that's why they call it that). Apparently my son put his sleeping bag next to the bed during the night unbeknownst to me and was awake while I was hunting around. He shined my missing light at me as he found it while making his bed.

My wife was laughing so hard she couldn't make a sound.


----------



## bykfixer

These days the feds require roadway re-striping on the interstate to be made of flexible tape applied to hot asphalt (minimum 145° F). A sort of welding action takes placed called "inlay". 
If asphalt is not hot a special liquid adhesive is applied to glue. Last night a stripe was applied on a 5 day old asphalt that was about 78° F. I needed to photo document the glue had been applied in a location flooded with artificial diesel powered sunshine. 

The glue is applied about 8" wide for a 6" tape to be placed on incase the machine that applies it wiggles left or right as it drives forward. The tape is a very bright white due to reflective material embedded into it. Laying on a black mat of asphalt with an even darker shadow of glue beside the stripe is a camera metering nightmare of mega-contrast-age. Extreme dark and extreme light with a wee bit of nearly extreme dark. Ugh! 

An LED with a slight blue cast caused enough "flavor" in the extremes to work. Not the prettiest photo ready for a magazine cover but a proper documentation that the liquid glue had been applied was apparent in the photos shot with an iPhone at 1am. Once again a Coast HP7 (on low this time) in flood mode was used to cast the bit of blue into the photo while a Streamlight double clutch in flood mode and a PKDL PL2 on low cast the perfect amount of additional light to the spot being photographed. 

That one took my photograph skills, flashaholic skills and a bit of OCD to figure out.


----------



## archimedes

bykfixer said:


> ....
> That one took my photograph skills, flashaholic skills and a bit of OCD to figure out.



I don't see the photo ...


----------



## bykfixer

archimedes said:


> I don't see the photo ...



Seek and ye shall find...





Another photo for the snowflakes to thumbs down at imgur.
I'm at like -32 points there. lol. Seems they don't dig on flashlight pix like we do.


----------



## archimedes

Thanks byk !


----------



## LedTed

bykfixer said:


> Seek and ye shall find...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another photo for the snowflakes to thumbs down at imgur.
> I'm at like -32 points there. lol. Seems they don't dig on flashlight pix like we do.



I was impressed with myself when I used the combination of a low angle and CPF's favorite diffuser to bring out the information on a serial number plate. Then I adjust brightness enough to take a picture of the plate. I was impressed with that picture until I saw this one. Nicely done!


----------



## Wdp57

Tonight I felt like being lazy and had a malkoff md2 sitting next to me. So when I had to let the dog out I used the malkoff instead of the light switch lol


----------



## bykfixer

LedTed said:


> I was impressed with myself when I used the combination of a low angle and CPF's favorite diffuser to bring out the information on a serial number plate. Then I adjust brightness enough to take a picture of the plate. I was impressed with that picture until I saw this one. Nicely done!



Getting pix of stamped or embossed stuff like you mention is tough. You can see it big as life but getting what you see to show up on the photo... that's a whole different game. 

I have to give a bunch of credit to the iPhone auto white balance as well due to all kinds of orange, red and white flashing lights and some incan lights too. 
The blumens were showing a lit less in the photo than in real life.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD35 on medium to locate some bent pins on a network patch panel jack that wasn't working.


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

Was in the library today working steadily when it lost complete power except for a few backup 'emergency' lights on some distant side walls.

Only one other person had an actual flashlight, the rest used their cell phones. I had 3 lights on me: Nitecore's Tip, and two Tubes, one emitting green light and the other regular light. When I put the TIP on 360 lumens (momentarily) lots of jaws dropped.

Found out after ten minutes power would come on in two hours so I left to head back to my office to work.


----------



## UnderPar

Rejuvenated my Acebeam H10 today. Was in storage for more than a year now and I decided to use it today to light our driveway for around 30 mins in medium. Great flood light!


----------



## LedTed

This may be a CPF first. I used my unpowered NC D11.2 as a marker for a thorny weed; which was just starting to grow. I didn't want to lose the place of the small weed, nestled in the lawn, while I went to get a tool (weed hound) to safety remove said weed.


----------



## recDNA

Setting up a laptop with a dock and 2 monitors. Had to use a DisplayPort to HDMI cable for one of the monitors.


----------



## blah9

My wife and I went to a nearby reservoir last night to enjoy the scenery and the sunset together. After it got pretty dark we used my older Fenix TK09 to shine in the shallow water and look at some tadpoles and small fish that were swimming around. It was a really nice way to spend part of the evening.


----------



## Keitho

Same days, I need to make an excuse to charge my batteries, so today I did some target practice drills with my favorite revolvers and EDC lights. 18650s are now back on the charger!


----------



## wjv

Power out for over an hour here at work. Took them a long time to get the emergency generators on line.
Was using my flashlight for moving around the building. 

Now I'm keeping it and a couple spare batteries in my pocket just in case the Gen dies.

Every desk here at work has a Chemical glow stick taped to the bottom of the desk. Just in case (earthquake)


----------



## ven

Sat on a rotating chair spinning around holding a D4 on max for absolutely no reason at all...........................


----------



## blah9

Haha. I've mostly been using my Fenix TK09 at night on low to get ready with occasional blasts into the other room of my apartment for fun.

Although the other night my wife and I got home in the dark and she saw a huge spider on the car parked next to us so we lit that up with my Olight S2r Baton to get a better look. The thing was gigantic!


----------



## Keitho

blah9 said:


> ...the other night my wife and I got home in the dark and she saw a huge spider on the car parked next to us so we lit that up with my Olight S2r Baton to get a better look. The thing was gigantic!



If you had Ven's D4, you could have melted that spider!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD35 on medium to navigate around a dark stage. The ghost light wasn't enough illumination for me.


----------



## ven

PhotonWrangler said:


> Used my PD35 on medium to navigate around a dark stage. The ghost light wasn't enough illumination for me.




Very cool, never heard of a ghost light before


----------



## bykfixer

I didn't...
Everywhere I went tonight was lit up either by artificial light or by the nearly full moon where I was way out in the sticks where stars make you squint...


----------



## ven

Tonight i decided to use my D4 on full power to burn my hand......................After watching the new series of Defenders. Thought i was being clever doing my iron fist impression clenching the d4 and making my hand glow(looked good..................for a few seconds)


----------



## terjee

Ven, maybe we should start thinking about adding burn-aid to our flashlight collections? ;-) hope it wasn't too bad.

Tonight I used my SC600w MkIII HI to realize... that I need more Zebralights. ;-)


----------



## nimdabew

500+ lumens is important when trying to pre-flight an airplane in the middle of a hot, cloudless morning. The engine bay is dark by comparison to outside and the bright light makes the engine compartment glow


----------



## ven

terjee said:


> Ven, maybe we should start thinking about adding burn-aid to our flashlight collections? ;-) hope it wasn't too bad.
> 
> Tonight I used my SC600w MkIII HI to realize... that I need more Zebralights. ;-)



Thank you

Or welding gloves! No, just almost instant pain from the front as OTF is fire making hot. Luckily no drops! But lesson learned...............use a lower level and not 100% :laughing: . The pain passed within a minute or so, no lasting damage.

How addictive are ZL's terjee, they are just so tiny and feel so good in the hand. The UI is great................nothing i dont like other than the little blingy clips. There are some nice ti clips available though, may look closer at these in the future.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I dropped a white baby aspirin on a white tile floor and it just disappeared. So I aimed my PD35 parallel to the floor and it jumped right out at me.

And yes I threw it away. The five second rule is a myth.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The Spark SD6-460NW came in handy while locating the reason our clothes dryer was sounding as if the Apocalypse was upon us. 

See the little-white-plastic-belt-tensioner-roller at the bottom of the picture..... it had an ever so slight amount of rust on its metal sleeve.  







It started sounding the alarm yesterday. However, I was on my to work with no time to see to it. So I just closed the door to the laundry room and proclaimed, "There, it's fixed." My two sons couldn't help but laugh out loud. 

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Looks like you were caught in a spin CGLiking that little spark , never tried that brand but it does appeal!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Listening to the noise you'd think a major component was about to explode! It was crazy loud. 

The Spark has an integrated magnet that comes in handy for keeping it off your head.  It also came with two reflectors. One is all flood, the other is more of a tosser for hiking down the trails. 

~ CG


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The Spark SD6-460NW came in handy while locating the reason our clothes dryer was sounding as if the Apocalypse was upon us.
> 
> See the little-white-plastic-belt-tensioner-roller at the bottom of the picture..... it had an ever so slight amount of rust on its metal sleeve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It started sounding the alarm yesterday. However, I was on my to work with no time to see to it. So I just closed the door to the laundry room and proclaimed, "There, it's fixed." My two sons couldn't help but laugh out loud.
> 
> ~ Chance



Her Chance,
Wanna fix mine next? I just scored an Orange Preon 1 and a Four Sevens Camo headband!


----------



## bykfixer

At my work there are a number of fellas using those "as seen on tv" lights, atomics and other zoomies.

The other night I introduced them to mr pwm when a guy was using his "utili-tech" to light up something to photograph. A crowd had gathered to gawk at all of the lines all over the guys photo. 

Of course the eventual "hey flashlight guy, why did this happen?" took place. I said "pulse-width-modulation" and received blank stares for a few seconds. One brave guy said "what's that?" I answered in my Ronald Reagan voice "well.... it's a top secret process by the axis of evil to induce headaches in Americans who will unknowingly seek out medical treatment by axis of evil doctors who will prescribe highly addictive opioid pain killing drugs and ensnare the free world in a web of drug addiction"...

One guy looked at another and said "I swear that sounds like bs, but then again a lot of my family is hooked on oxicodone"... 

So tonight I noticed a bunch of square beams from workers flashlights so I zoomed in my Coast HP7R to about 95% zoom'd in to reveal the LED shape and used it like that all night.






One guy said "dam, even his square beam flashlight is cool" lol.


----------



## tech25

The fuse blew in the bathroom while giving the baby a bath, out came the Okluma DC1 until after the bath when I was able to turn the fuse back on.


----------



## Ishango

Not really today, but I was camping with my girlfriend and our two 8yo girls for the past two weeks. We visited two campings, both in the south of France, which both were pretty dark at night. So for a flashaholic it was a really great holiday. Every night I saw fellow campers walking about with cheap (multi-LED) lights and only very few decent to good quality lights. We booked late (one day in advance) and packed late and I really had no time to actually pick out my best lights this time  (I know that should have been priority 1 )

So I brought along the following lights which were in my EDC rotation the week before: Nitecore MT2A & EA11, HDS Clicky 120E & PD35 & PD22 and for the two girls I had the Mini Maglite 2AA Pro+ and Fenix LD22 along. I also brought the Fenix CL20 along, which of course is not in my EDC rotation, but is always near my camping equipment. Really nice to have such a diverse collection of lights. Unfortunately the only one with a real moon mode were my HDS 120E and the S10-L2 I keep in my car.

Plenty of uses, but several moments were particularly nice. There was someone playing with a (IMHO quite decent, but unidentifiable) flashlight, smiling how bright it was. I carried the PD35 at that moment and switched it to high. That was quite an eye opener I suppose, but didn't get the chance to talk about it. 

Another nice thing was that we visited a cave called "Les Grottes de Trabuc". I carried plenty of lights along (although most of the route was already lit). The lights (my PD22 for instance) helped me to point out particular details for the girls (we were listening to an audio tour) and could point them where to look for particular stuff (especially my own daughter wants to know everything and is really fond of discovering things and learning everything about them). Both girls also were excited about some parts of the cave being dark or very dimly lit. Knowing I carry plenty of lights they went in without any reservations. The PD35 helped me also to take some better pictures in some spots where some of the sights where at a larger distance (and thus poorly lit).


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Very cool story. 

I'm in year 3 of my flashaholism. What I mean is that one year I got bit by the bug and shortly after went on vacation. So that year it was all new and I carried a few lights that thrilled me.

Year 2 I had accumulated an assortment going all the way back to early flashlight days, forward to lights that hadn't gone into production yet. I think my most used both years was the same flashlight. A rechargeble zoomie. 

Well it's that time of year again. My collection did not grow like kudzu this year (like it did in 015 and 016) but I do have some lights to carry this year that I did not have last year... a Pelican M6 (2320) with a 1000 lumen drop in, an Elzetta Bones, a couple of hotwired classics, Kel-Lite 4C, early production Streamlight 5D and of course a couple of favs (beyond the edc stuff) like a PK Design Lab FL2, an Icon Modus 1, SureFire 6P, (my yellow) G2x Pro, Pelican 2350 and 2360, Streamlight's Strion, Stinger, Protac HL4 and that rechargeable zoomie.... which by the way is a Coast HP7R. 

As where I'm going involves family getting together I'll be gifting a couple of lights again. Coast G25's this year. 4 little LED's with a rear clicky that run off 2 aa's will provide nice even output for the general uses of the fam-damily lighting needs.


----------



## autoxer

Used my SC5w Mk2 at work. While sewing a cover stitch I needed to watch where my folded fabric was underneath the top layer. Tried finding a mirror and couldn't find one, so I decided to try this instead - and it worked like a charm!


----------



## blah9

Used my Armytek Wizard Pro Warm to poke around inside my desktop PC tower the other night.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my trusty PD35 to inspect some communications cables and fibers at a construction site.


----------



## bykfixer

About a year ago I did a post on some lights from the first half of the 20th century where I pretended to be living in a time when these lights were brand new lighting tools




1910's to 1950's with a 1990's 6 volt
Lit by a flashlight from around 1917. 

I walked along a dark, dark river bank at a location time forgot on a starless night marvelling at how awesome it must've been to have battery operated fire on a stick in the 15-25mph breeze while navigating a less than smooth pathway along a rivers edge lined with jagged rocks. 

I returned there today. This year mostly LED's came along. LED lights with low settings. Low as in 15-25 lumens. Enough light to navigate less than smooth pathways along a river bank with jagged rock edging while gazing at stars on a peaceful quiet night yet a high setting of my PKDL FL2 that blasts THAT IDIOT ON THE GOLF CART BLASTING OUT OZZIE OSBOURNE MUSIC with a shload of photons to say "TURN DOWN THAT NOISE YOU FREAKING MORON, IT'S 10:30, IT'S SUNDAY NIGHT, IT'S A CAMPGROUND!!! 

When the guy and his girl whizzed past me with the guy hurling some insult as he showed me I'm #1 I turned my light back down to low and went about a peaceful walk along a quiet river bank lit by my PKDL PL2 on low. 

This post will continue as the week unfolds.

Edit; night 2
So while the fam-damily played some sort of card game I removed malware from my ma-n-laws home computer since she clicked some lottery prize for a contest she didn't even enter...
Anyway enough of that I went walking by the water in total darkness as an upcoming tropical something or other was making it's way north along the east coast of America. No rain yet, but no stars and a sustained 25mph on shore wind. 

The PL2 on low got the nod again. Oh I had other lights with me but was really enjoying how well I could see for 10-15 yards with it on low. 





The lights I was carrying

Night adapted eyes were in full motion in the pitch black surroundings. Thinking about the folks in Texas my mind entered a what if scenario. What if power goes out, what if waters rise, what if my eneloop is outta juice.... 

My suitcase had a fresh 8 pack of Rayovacs and 4 new ultimate lithiums. My PL2 has a dual purpose clip so when I got back inside I removed it from my ball cap and adjusted it to tailstand mode, then read by the ambient light it put out while the fam*damily was all hollering at each other over a simple game of cards. Thinking of folks in Texas my thoughts went to folks stranded and watching waters rise around them. 

I spent the night with my PL2 on low in tailstand mode left turned on to check run time of a Rayovac all while rain pelted on the roof of the trailer I was in that was being gentley tossled by the sustained 30mph winds.

Nother edit: day 3; stormy weather;
So we had this un-named tropical something or other drive up the east coast yesterday. Horizontal rain sun up to sundown. It finally stopped for a while but the wind was a steady 25+ mph. I went for a walk in a heavy mist with a SureFire EB1c for it's pencil beam. Anything with any discernable spill was a self blinding experience that led to a lot of squinting. Anyway the fact that I wasn't wearing gore tex made me decide to take a short walk at a fast pace. 

Day 4 edit; sunlight returned for a while
This morning I went to take a photo of the EB1c in an early sunrise when something went wrong in my HTC M8 operating system. Ugh! The phone went into a sort of factory reset mode and hid all of my photos. Oh they're there... just not viewable. 
So I have a shiney new phone cam. Tonight is clear so some incan action will take place. A contest of sorts. EB1C vs my hotwired Kel-Lite 2c





This was the photo that broke my phone.
Yup, took the photo of the flashlight near my coffee and the phone died. It died taking a sunrise photo, but revived itself a few minutes later with 99% battery charge remaining. Plugged it in to take the photo of the EB1c (so it wouldn't die again) and it went into a self destruct mode. 
When it got done trying to commit suicide all went to working except anything with a photo. Opened file manager and they were all there.. just being blocked. Spent 4 hours trying to solve the issue to no avail. Went to town and bought a new phone. 4 more hours later everything from my old device was on the new device.... but the learning curve is such a drag. 
Oh, and all of the photos on my old phone were back... 
Seems HTC M8 phones get glitchy after a few years and do weird stuff, then go back to normal, but mine is now another smart phone destined for the "geez that was a good one" drawer at home. 

Down by the water all the drunken campers were nowhere near so I did a sort of contest to compare the modified 2c Kel-Lite to a pencil beam LED light. A PR base 4 cell xenon Maglite bulb with a pair of solar lamp cells throwing about 6 volts to the bulb housed in a super shiney deep reflectored old cop light throws a heckuva beam considering. 
At home I knew it had punch but with all those free lumens there it was hard to know how much. Now at a place where you literally cannot see your hand held at arms length from your face on a starless night gave a great opportunity to see just how much punch it has. 

Compared to my ROP, or 350+ lumen LED's it wasn't a fair contest. I figured it similar to a Mag ML25 but did not bring one. The SureFire EB1c was the closest light with me that could compare spot vs spill to. Being a 200 lumen number with a focused thrower beam it was a good light to compare throw as that PR based Maglite bulb has a globe that allows the lit filament to toss quite the photons forward. 

The SureFire out threw the 2C by a bit regarding discernable lighting of objects at a distance. But the 2C held it's own and put out a noticably brighter beam overall with a nice blend of spill without being a self blinder if used indoors. 



[/IMG]
The contest pix.
Side by side the EB1 is brighter father away but the Kel-Lite cast a brighter beam overall. So I'll speculate the mod causes about 175-180 lumens to come from a completely reversable mod of a 2C baby cop light. 

I was up until 1am playing with the new device that so far refuses to play nice with Imgur. Sigh.. tinypic to the rescue!! 
(Imgur edit: spoke with an imgur IT rep who says the issue is on my end. Read at developer sites imgur don't play nice with some moto z phones... uninstalled. 
Further discussion with imgur led to 'oops, it's us... we'll fix it'... still uninstalled.. bye bye imgur)

One more edit: night 5 and it's drizzling outside.
This was 6 volt cop light night. FL2, Bones, Pelican M6 2320 with 1000 lumen drop in, a Powertac Warrior 850, a Pelican M6 2390, and a SureFire G2x Pro. 
Lumen for Lumen the 180 lumen 2390 was the most impressive. It lit up things almost as well as the others. Amazing light for under 200 lumens. 

The Powertac was purchased for the insta-strobe from off side switch and at full power provides a nice overall blend of spill vs spot. Not a thrower, not a flooder, but somewhere in between. I use the memory setting to keep it at 188 lumens, which is great for general use lighting up to 50 yards while providing a nice long battery life. 

The Bones looks incan-ish in real dark conditions but does a great job at providing a conical beam of spill and throw. Great flashlight. 

But the FL2 is still my benchmark 6 volt cop light. That dude just gets it done plain and simple. The ultimate in throw vs spill and the low is nearly perfect for navigating an uneven terrain at a brisk walk. It radiates heat so well I know it's providing a super self protection mode and the grip is like it's velcro'd to my palm.

The G2x Pro low setting is great too. And I'm still wow'd at the output on high for _only_ 320 lumens.

The 1000 lumen drop in Lightknot did in an M6 2320 was amazing. It too radiates very well in that Pelican. And with a Malkoff clicky switch it makes a mighty fine single setting shadow killer/ bad guy blinder. My only qualm with that one is there is so much up close spill it can be a self blinder in some cases with its copy paper white beam, where the tint of the Bones is not so harsh. To me that's where the G2x Pro is the star. At close up there are not so dam many photons like with the brighter lights yet it holds its own at a distance. 

That's it for this year.


----------



## MAD777

Well, since my house is in the projected eye of Irma, I used my flashlights to finish putting up the storm shutters after dark. 





VIVA MIAMI


----------



## ven

If there was a job to justify having several lights(ok in your case 50+) then that is the job! Stay safe Mike and family.


----------



## firefly99

A few days ago, at the petrol station, while the attendant was filling up my car. I opened out the bonnet and top up the wind shield reservoir. My son came and open another reservoir cap & accidentally dropped the reservoir cap into the engine compartment. 

Attempted to borrow a flashlight from the petrol station attendant was not possible. 

I was forced to part with 25 dollar for the following light. 



[/url][/IMG]

After digging for an hour, finally retrieved the reservoir cap, which was resting below the engine block & radiator.

Lesson learnt the hard way, to keep a light source & some length of wire on the vehicle.


----------



## ven

i feel your pain, thoughts for your wallet and flashaholism go out to you and your son. I hope for a speedy recovery in getting over the $25 cost on such an awful light. Certainly a hard lesson to learn

Glad you found the cap!


----------



## KhazukX

My wife's teacup Chihuahua went missing. Found her (the dog ) under the aquarium tank with the help of my ZL SC600 Mk3 HI. [h=3][/h]


----------



## bykfixer

Welp, my night shift work is over for this year, and we're back home from vacationing where the closest light pollution is 30 minutes away so...

Flashlights used no spotting a crayon under the sofa or lighting a shadow under a desk to better see the electrical outlet.


----------



## ven

Hope you had a great break mr fixer, no doubt well deserved from all that night work over the weeks/months. Guess mowing the lawn at 3am is going to start


----------



## bykfixer

No more of that Ven. I made a pact with my rock band playing neighbors... no more drum solos at 2 pm by you... no more cutting grass at 2 am by me.
Deal!! 

This was year 5 where I take a week to adjust from nights to days at the end of an assignment. The wife gets away from her job a few times a year. I made a pact where we spend a week at her moms place at the end of the summer provided they don't hassle me to play cards or be very sociable for the first couple of days. I set out on a porch smoking cigarettes, drinking coffee and watching sail boats by day, and play with flashlights at night. 

This year my mother in law knew I don't hate her and her cooking. She is a great host and even better cook. But the first few years I never smiled until the day we were leaving. lol. The wife finally convinced her mom that when we arrive I am wiped out physically, mentally and emotionally from a very taxing job. I get tapped for stuff others can't or won't do, and the problem is I make it look easy. My father in law (RIP) understood and would take the family shopping etc. 
Well after leaving $20 bills stashed in various places and flashlights, binoculars and other useful items at the ma-n-laws place every year she now understands her son in law doesn't hate her... he just needs to commune with nature a few days. 

This year I left a PK lantern, some grill tools and a poncho for her to wear while driving her golf cart around the campground. She sells homes at the campground and shows people sites in all kinds of weather. So the lantern will be useful at showcasing dark trailers to clients and the grill tools were to replace her worn out stuff. I doubt she'll wear the poncho with the logo of the campground plastered across the front though. It clashes with real estate lady attire...so I also left her a nice golfer umbrella.


----------



## ven

:laughing: like it!

I can relate, sometimes a man just needs chill and wind down time.............nothing wrong with that


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> :laughing: like it!
> 
> I can relate, sometimes a man just needs chill and wind down time.............nothing wrong with that



Tell that to my wife, ven. A few days ago I had a particularly long, stressful day. Back at home The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner hadn't picked up on my stressed condition and continually asked me question after question. 
I had my head in the refrigerator looking for a beer when I heard her ask, "What are you looking for?" I replied, "A little peace and quiet."  Wrong answer, pal! :scowl: 

~ Chance in the doghouse. :help:


----------



## Going_Supernova

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Tell that to my wife, ven. A few days ago I had a particularly long, stressful day. Back at home The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner hadn't picked up on my stressed condition and continually asked me question after question.
> I had my head in the refrigerator looking for a beer when I heard her ask, "What are you looking for?" I replied, "A little peace and quiet."  Wrong answer, pal! :scowl:
> 
> ~ Chance in the doghouse. :help:



Yeah, straight lines are the devil to resist! Been there, done that, lived to regret it.


----------



## ven

@CG :laughing:


----------



## peter yetman

Mrs Yeti has the infuriating habit of talking to me when I'm in another room, sometimes when I'm cleaning my teeth with an electric toothbrush. It really bugs me; then I think about when she won't be there and I'll crave to hear her again.
It's guaranteed to stop me grumping.
P


----------



## ven

Dont mess with mrs yeti! she has triads at her disposal


----------



## peter yetman

Actually a sock with a couple of Triads in the end makes a serious weapon if seen from the other end.
P


----------



## ven

:duh2:


----------



## Bullzeyebill

peter yetman said:


> Actually a sock with a couple of Triads in the end makes a serious weapon if seen from the other end.
> P



:tsk:

Bill


----------



## bykfixer

Wife used my yellow G2x Pro to light a USB port on a laptop she had just factory re-set when Windows 10 put it in suicide mode. 

She was excited that the low setting is first (even though she swiped my tan one a year ago) saying "geez I like this light. It's almost as nice as my tan one"... phew... that was close... I thought she was going to heist my yellow one too.

(Making mental note to hide the yellow G2x Pro from Mrs. Fixer)


----------



## LeanBurn

Used my Thrunite TH20 and Petzl Tikkina with my son to do roof repairs that stretched past dusk. Wonderful to be able to work our hands and still see the task at hand.


----------



## cerbie

Best wishes to those a few hundred miles and farther South, that got the brunt of Irma!

Malkoffs and HDSes got plenty of use, for everything from avoiding stubbed toes, to going to the bathroom, to scrounging in the cupboards, to checking things out in the yard, checking things out in everyone else's yards, to reading, yesterday through this morning.


----------



## ven

Using this








Playing with this



Another typical day with some flashlights


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD35 on various brightness levels during a power upgrade at the office. Plenty of darkness that needed to be vanquished.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ It's always fun to be "that guy" with a flashlight when the lights are out in the office, aint it? You are the hero... for at least a few minutes anyway.






ven said:


> Using this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with this
> 
> 
> 
> Another typical day with some flashlights



Holy cow!!

I just noticed you are just shy of 18 thousand posts!! 
Is that a record 'round here? 

So what do you guys make at your work place? 


Used my Bones to see who had jumped my fence and had the dogs all in a tizzy. A small deer was in my backyard. Dogs had it cornered n scared. It saw me and lept back over the fence like there was no tomorrow....


----------



## ven

Top pic is up in the tower , top of the 8x40t silos with tea in(for tea bags). I tend to be all over , blending side or palletiser side(robots)doing repairs/ maintenance.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> So what do you guys make at your work place?



Surprisingly enough, all the equipment you see in ven's pictures are used to make teabags. 

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Surprisingly enough, all the equipment you see in ven's pictures are used to make teabags.
> 
> ~ Chance




Correct! 

Few more , up top 



Looking up



The bottom on 6m level




Where this little light helps out


----------



## blah9

Cool pictures, ven! Pretty cool to see the inside of a place like that.


----------



## bykfixer

Tea bags are a wonderful creation. 
Flavored liquid comes out, ground to a powder size soggy leaves stay put... 
Amazing.

Haven't used a flashlight today, but wanted to keep things on topic. :wave:


----------



## sgt253

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Surprisingly enough, all the equipment you see in ven's pictures are used to make teabags.
> 
> ~ Chance



I knew it had to be something like that. The place is exquisitely clean!


----------



## KhazukX

So my wife got a new puppy which unfortunately, is not yet house trained (the puppy, not my wife ). I've been using my ZL SC600w Mk 3 HI since then to avoid accidentally stepping on any "surprises".  However, the hot spot is sometimes too bright, especially on our white colored tiles so I'm looking forward to receiving the SC63 cw I've ordered and use that instead.


----------



## bykfixer

My co-worker broke his shoulder last summer from slipping on puppy pee near the refrigerator (while retrieving beer number... oh I'd say 14 or so). Dude ended up slipping like 3 times between the fridge and back door he said (in 3 puddles). 
In his case everytime he'd come indoors the dog would try to greet him, get nervous and pee then dude would slip and yell, which made the dog more nervous so... it was a bad day for him _and_ that poor little puppy.



Used my SureFire EB1c to spot a guardrail post had been driven through the outlet of an under drain system next to the interstate.
After the system is installed the contractor places a 4 head movie camera in the pipe and inspects it. 3 of the heads are super bright, super floody LED lights in a triangle arrangement and the small aperature camera is the center head. Dude pushed the camera in about 5' and it got stuck. Pull it out, repeat... no go any further. Now the camera was so bright it "blew out" the video feed when all that light hit a shiney metal object. 

Folks are scratching their collective heads... I tossed the camera guy my pencil beam'd flashlight and told him to turn off the camera lights. He did, and those 200 lumens from the SureFire pencil beam lit up the tube perfectly. 
Viola!

Now we all knew the post was driven through the outlet pipe but... some bueracrat watching the video 350 miles away wants proof. With the light of the SureFire hitting the metal while the camera rolled it was clear what the obstruction is. 

Something told me this morning at 4:30am when I rolled outta bed, that a pencil beam might be handy while performing that inspection this morning... and so it was.






Guard rail was installed between the time the under drain was built (in July) and video inspected today.


----------



## irongate

Just had a right knee replacement Tuesday, home now so using a G2 to light the way at night time for this and that.


----------



## ven

Speedy recovery irongate, i am sure the G2(and the rest) will look after any darkness for you.

Me, well i got asked today by an 11yr old girl(Madison's friend) why i have such a big torch...................................you know what, could not answer it! Kind of took me by surprise, I mean why would i need such a large light?


----------



## peter yetman

Because it's easier to lose a small one.
P


----------



## irongate

peter yetman said:


> Because it's easier to lose a small one.
> P



Good answer there Sir!
and I need just a bit more light than that small one.

Thanks Ven.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my trusty PD35 on medium to explore some rooms at work where I had no idea where the light switches were. It was pitch black when I opened the doors. It's always worrisome when you're staring into a black abyss. Thank goodness for my EDC.


----------



## ven

peter yetman said:


> Because it's easier to lose a small one.
> P



:rock: yes i failed................honestly i just looked like a dear in headlights . Guess being a man , having something big just does not deed any reason

I did also fail in mentioning a certain Rachel did say i was trying to make up for things...............



Small holster obviously


----------



## ven

Besides, for me (which i cant really explain) large lights give me that feel of confidence. Long run time potential, plenty of output............feels solid/hefty in hand which gives confidence. 

As much as i love zebralight, so small , compact and light................i do find it hard confidence wise. Even after a drop in work from around 3ft onto a hard surface. Very small pin prick which i have had from factory from some manufacturers..............light works issue free.


----------



## bykfixer

Here's hoping you have a speedy recovery IG.


----------



## irongate

Thank you Mr Fixer. Doing good so far as walking.


----------



## Modernflame

I am entirely certain that my Elzetta Bravo B133 just saved my wife and me from becoming road kill at a nearby busy intersection. High beams are easily accessible for saftey!


----------



## blah9

Well my wife and I were driving home today in separate cars and she tells me on the phone (hands free of course) that her tire sounds like it's making a noise. We took a quick look at the tires for a minute and didn't see much going on, so I figured it was a rock or something that would come out eventually so we drove along a bit more.

Eventually she said the sound went away. But then shortly afterward she said the tire pressure sensor light came on. Luckily we were near a gas station so we pulled in and took a look. Her tire was very flat so I'm glad we had a good spot to pull over (although it was a bit sketchy). Anyway, we used my Armytek Wizard Pro Warm to put on the spare donut and get home.

This is a 2014 vehicle that she bought within the last year or so, but suprisingly we couldn't get the lug nuts to budge using the wrench that came with the car. I looked in my trunk for something to use to help out the situation, and I ended up having the perfect thing. I used to drive a Jeep and had a Hi-Lift bag that contains a shovel, pickaxe, sledgehammer, and ax. But the handle comes in two metal pieces you can put together for a decent offroad kit. Anyway, the skinnier handle piece was perfect to use as a cheater bar for getting more torque out of the stock lug wrench. Awesome! We were quickly on our way once I realized I had that, and once again, having a headlamp on hand was a great tool for the job.


----------



## Yooj

Searched my clothes closet for a two-inch, approximately ten-legged insect which had fallen from the ceiling after my attempted death blow merely dislodged it . No joy. No fault of the Olight S1's beam. Just too many hiding places.


----------



## dragosios

Used the Convoy S2+ to gather ripe tomato from pots in the garden. Well worth it. Also some bell peppers to go along in salad.


----------



## ven

Used the x65vn to light up tree's far away last night, very impressive and the throw never grows old................shame the spill was lighting up everything else (houses) :laughing: Its tough being a kid inside


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> Used the x65vn to light up tree's far away last night, very impressive and the throw never grows old................shame the spill was lighting up everything else (houses) :laughing: Its tough being a kid inside



Make a snoot for that sucker. Thin card board like a card stock and packing tape is all you need.

I likes me a pencil beam sometimes. It's just thrilling to see the photons being what appears like they are shot out of a gun barrel. And they usually provide enough spill to prevent tripping over a protruding tree root.

When in the dense woods a cardboard snoot lights the way and when in the open it slides off and fits in your pocket (although larger snoots may need to be folded some)


----------



## ven

Thats a good idea! if it does not set on fire.:naughty:


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> Thats a good idea! if it does not set on fire.:naughty:



Right...
Also doubles a kindeling... good point...


----------



## Richub

Just received my Astrolux S41, the Nichia 219B 5000K version, and now I'm just lighting up everything around me.  
300+ lumens of high CRI light just puts a big smile on my face. 

That S41 has exactly the same beautiful tint as my Nitecore Tip CRI which I like so much that I definitively wanted to buy a 5000K Nichia 219B light as a replacement for my Fenix E35 UE.
I really switched to high CRI LEDs for my EDC lights now. 

Somehow the cool white light from my XML lights doesn't suit my taste anymore. I only use them now if I need a serious amount of light, as those Nichia's can't keep up with the XML lights output.
True, that Astrolux S41 blasts out around 1200 impressive lumens on turbo, but that mode is hardly usable in real life, as the light quickly gets extremely hot, and it sucks the battery dry in a short time...


----------



## peter yetman

Used my HDS to light the way for Mrs Yeti to reverse the truck out of a friend's narrow, dark drive. No-one was impressed, no-one said "wow", such is life.
I, on the other hand was very impressed with what 170 lumens can actually do.
P


----------



## ven

It could have been worse P...." that's not very bright is it!"


----------



## Keitho

Despite the general hatred for strobe modes, I actually used it on my SC63w. On my bike ride home from work yesterday, I saw that a box of about 40 wood screws had fallen out of someone's vehicle and scattered a bit. The strobe mode helped me be seen while I got them off the road. I'm gonna say that I probably prevented some flat tires and saved dozens of lives, all thanks to strobe! All hail strobe mode!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Keitho said:


> ... All hail strobe mode!



"ALL HAIL STROBE MODE!" :candle: 

~ CG


----------



## evanrocks

Used my light in the parking lot last night, checking out all the nooks and crannies in the far off buildings, as I usually do, just to see how far I could PID someone in the distance. Always makes me want more out of a pocket light.


----------



## Richub

Yesterday I was in a pet store which suddenly lost all power. As it was a big store, the back of the store was in almost complete darkness. 
I grabbed my Astrolux S41 out of my backpack and went to the back of the store to light the way for the other customers to get to the front of the store. A ceiling bounce on high (approx. 500 lumen) did the trick nicely. 

At that time the store owner came to me to ask if he could borrow my light to see what caused the blackout. I handed him a Jaxman E2, and we both went to the back of the store to check out the meter cupboard. it turned out that the residual-current circuit breaker switched off somehow, switching it back on restored the power immediately.

With the power restored, the owner and I chatted a bit about flashlights, and which one he should buy for keeping in the store in case of another power outage. 

A not too smart coworker of that store was flabbergasted at seeing that I carried multiple flashlights and said loudly: "You gotta be a total idiot to carry multiple flashlights in broad daylight!" 
The store owner turned around in surprise and dressed that guy down right in front of us, and pointed out that my lights just allowed them to restore the power that quickly, and as they had several freezers with various frozen pet foods, I saved them a lot of money at the same time. 
The owner was 'not amused' with that guy's remark, to say the least.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Good deal!! 
All them little fishies swimming around in their bowls thank you too.


----------



## Going_Supernova

Richub said:


> Yesterday I was in a pet store which suddenly lost all power. As it was a big store, the back of the store was in almost complete darkness.
> I grabbed my Astrolux S41 out of my backpack and went to the back of the store to light the way for the other customers to get to the front of the store. A ceiling bounce on high (approx. 500 lumen) did the trick nicely.
> 
> At that time the store owner came to me to ask if he could borrow my light to see what caused the blackout. I handed him a Jaxman E2, and we both went to the back of the store to check out the meter cupboard. it turned out that the residual-current circuit breaker switched off somehow, switching it back on restored the power immediately.
> 
> With the power restored, the owner and I chatted a bit about flashlights, and which one he should buy for keeping in the store in case of another power outage.
> 
> A not too smart coworker of that store was flabbergasted at seeing that I carried multiple flashlights and said loudly: "You gotta be a total idiot to carry multiple flashlights in broad daylight!"
> The store owner turned around in surprise and dressed that guy down right in front of us, and pointed out that my lights just allowed them to restore the power that quickly, and as they had several freezers with various frozen pet foods, I saved them a lot of money at the same time.
> The owner was 'not amused' with that guy's remark, to say the least.



Suddenly the song "Holding out for a hero" by Bonnie Tyler started playing in my head. 

https://youtu.be/bWcASV2sey0


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Going_Supernova said:


> Suddenly the song "Holding out for a hero" by Bonnie Tyler started playing in my head.
> 
> https://youtu.be/bWcASV2sey0



Great story, and that snarky employee learned a lesson as well. 

Today I was working with a contractor to trace out some cables. He opened up an access panel and peered into the darkness. No sooner did he say "does anyone have a flashl..." when I handed him my P35, set for medium.


----------



## Taz80

Today, as has happened many times in the past, I was in a customers poorly lite basement. They asked " do you need more light" I responded, no thank you I.m good CLICK:candle:. Sometimes I get " that's a bright light" or " that's handy clipped to you hat like that". But I've never been asked about the light itself:thinking:.


----------



## Modernflame

Taz80 said:


> Today, as has happened many times in the past, I was in a customers poorly lite basement. They asked " do you need more light" I responded, no thank you I.m good CLICK:candle:. Sometimes I get " that's a bright light" or " that's handy clipped to you hat like that". But I've never been asked about the light itself:thinking:.



Well, tell us about the light itself.


----------



## ven

Modernflame said:


> Well, tell us about the light itself.



+1


----------



## Burgess

Yes, please do !



_


----------



## Richub

Going_Supernova said:


> Suddenly the song "Holding out for a hero" by Bonnie Tyler started playing in my head.
> 
> https://youtu.be/bWcASV2sey0


There is no heroism involved in being prepared for darkness, at least in my opinion... 

Just a few situations where my lights came in handy:

The other day I had to go to the bathroom at work, and the maintenance guy told me the power there would be back in about 30 minutes. I didn't have to wait.  My Fenix E05 provided all the light I needed in there.

After going down a friend's basement to get a spare PC part: "The bulb blew down there, you'll need to get a new one." Friend: "But you did get the part? How? It's pitch black down there without light." I just showed him my E05. 

Coming home after work, and hearing a neighbor swear the devil back into hell because he lost his keys in a dark alley and was trying to find them by shuffling his feet left and right in the darkness. A quick flash of my Jaxman E2 showed him the keys in an instant.

One of my coworkers dropped a small, but important screw on the floor and couldn't find it anymore. My Jaxman E2 on high came to the rescue, shining across the floor, and that tiny screw just popped out like a small beacon.


----------



## Taz80

ven said:


> +1



carry two work EDC's a Olight M10 and a Coast HX5. I was using the M10. 
I


----------



## bykfixer

Last night the Mrs and I went to Wal Mart to get some grommets for a project she is working on and while there she looked for a blue tooth speaker to use for a musical number she is doing at her job. She's a dog trainer and she with her dog trick team put on short plays with dogs playing the rolls. (I don't know what skit they are working on right now, I just show up at final practices and show time with her movie camera).. but she wanted a "louder" speaker instead of carrying around a boombox....

Anyway, while lurking the speaker row I spied upon a laser pointers/stylus/inkpen/flashlight for a buck 98. Yeah-uh! 

I helped her pick out a speaker about the size of an esspreso cup and we were on our way... my mind racing to using that little flashlight in my office, lights out, ladies screaming "help help weird flashlight guy" and me supplying enough lumens to safely skee-daddle out the building... 
Steps.... it's all about making it to and down those steps. 

So we stop at a buffet joint and partake in consuming way too much protein and carbs, but it was some mighty fine barbecue on my side of the table and she had slices of prime rib. Meanwhile this old UFO song from like 1977 is playing in my head (over the restaurant muzac)...
"Lights out in London". Mrs Fixer asks "whatcha thinkin'?" to which I respond "there's this 40 year old song playing in my brain and I think it's because of that flashlight pen I bought"... "oh" she responds having no idea that I was still imagining my office building on fire and that buck 98 pen saving my life... 

So we get home and of course I'm walking around in darkness with my little LED flashlight pen. Then I got to wondering if worse came to worse could a laser pointer light your way.... well results were inconclusive. Too many free lumens where I live, but I did figure out if the steps you are walking down are shiney at all, then yeah a laser pointer will light the one in front of you. Or perhaps cast enough light onto a shiney wall ahead of you to show there is a wall nearby. 
So then Mrs Fixer tells me that dogs dig laser pointer dots and sets about teasing one of the dogs who is now acting like a kitten chasing yarn. She notices the flashlight on the pen and says "hmm, this would be handy if the lights went out at work"... she walked around pretending to find her way out of a darkened building and frankly I do not know what happened to my little buck 98 flashlight/stylus/laser pointer pen. I suppose somehow it ended up in her purse. lol. Funny how that works. 

Oh no... Lights out in London is playing in my head again...


----------



## ven

Mr and Mrs fixer rock:rock:


----------



## OEOE

When I woke up this morning the sun was already up, so the room was well lit, but there was a tiny dark spot on the ceiling that hadn't been there last night, so I put on my glasses and grabbed my olight m20x and on medium was able to determine that it was a small, beetle like bug. I was about to turn off the light when I noticed that it started to move a little. I turned off the light and it settled down again. I hit it again, but this time on high and it started moving straight away, hmmmm. I grabbed my emisar D4 and double clicked it straight to turbo. Poor bug started spinning in circles straight away. Guess I found a new way to measure light output!


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Funny story.

Welcome to CPF btw.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

OEOE said:


> ... Poor bug started spinning in circles straight away. Guess I found a new way to measure light output!



Lol! Measure spins per second and you can rate your light in terms of the number of beetlespins.


----------



## peter yetman

Not as funny as the above, but it does have a moral.
The bath and handbasin in our upstairs bathroom have been backing up recently drepite copius amounts of hydrochloric acid so I attacked the 6 inch standpipe that drains the toilet and bath. I took off the pipe directly above where the poop hits the pipe and peered in with my new (to me) HDS. there was a mat of stuff covering one of the outlets. With a bit more disassebly I managed to pull out a mat of dental floss and poop about 3 feet long and 4 inches in diameter. It must have been accumulating for about ten years.
Marvellous.
I did give the HDS a good scrub under the now free running tap after I'd showered in antibacterial soap in the now free flowing shower.
The moral is "Don't put dental floss down the toilet"
P


----------



## ven

I disagree P..........












Just as funny :laughing:

You crack me up!


----------



## OEOE

:twothumbs


----------



## firsttothescene

peter yetman said:


> Not as funny as the above, but it does have a moral.
> The bath and handbasin in our upstairs bathroom have been backing up recently drepite copius amounts of hydrochloric acid so I attacked the 6 inch standpipe that drains the toilet and bath. I took off the pipe directly above where the poop hits the pipe and peered in with my new (to me) HDS. there was a mat of stuff covering one of the outlets. With a bit more disassebly I managed to pull out a mat of dental floss and poop about 3 feet long and 4 inches in diameter. It must have been accumulating for about ten years.
> Marvellous.
> I did give the HDS a good scrub under the now free running tap after I'd showered in antibacterial soap in the now free flowing shower.
> The moral is "Don't put dental floss down the toilet"
> P


I use to flush it as well until I had to snake the toilet and pulled out a massive entanglement of it ... Nasty.


----------



## eh4

Too tedious and too numerous to mention. 
When you have a tool you use it, when you're without you do without. 
I use high setting for seconds at a time on any given day to get a better look at something, I use moonlight and low several times a night to find something in the shadows quickly, I use a long running medium mode occasionally to help me take care of an involved problem of unknown duration. 
I switch and charge batteries every few weeks or so whether I need to or not.


----------



## Sharpie

I bought a brand spankin new 40ft 5th wheel trailer for the family a few weeks ago and found an amazing spot to park
it for the foreseeable future.

My first big project this week was a 8x10' PVC shed that ended up taking me almost 3 days to build by myself. What a PITA. Over 600 screws!

my Sunwayman EDC25 was used extensively after dark for some end of the day constructing. The magnetic base and side light were a godsend. I also used my Fenix HL55 to help me align hard to see screw holes. it is also
a great headlamp for wandering around in the dark after a few strong IPAs!


----------



## bykfixer

600 screws? Is that all? 
Built a metal shed lately? :sick2:

Sounds like those flashlights served you well and that magnet must've come in VERY handy when arm pump (from twisting screws) kept causing you to have the hand cramp droppsies.


----------



## Richub

Yesterday night I had a 'hilariously sad' use of my Jaxman E2.

The sad part: While riding home I saw three young ladies obviously searching a dark lawn for something, so I got off my bike, grabbed my E2 and lit up the grass around them. 
Next thing I know I got cussed out for blinding them... Yes ladies, that happens when you start looking at the light instead of at the lawn where you lost your keys, LOL. 
Anyway, after being called a MF for blinding them, I just put the light away and left...

The hilarious part: When they saw me leaving I got cussed out for leaving them in the dark. They even started cussing each other out for chasing me off, and that almost got them in a cat fight. LMAO.

Like Forrest Gump already said: Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Richub said:


> ...The hilarious part: When they saw me leaving I got cussed out for leaving them in the dark. They even started cussing each other out for chasing me off, and that almost got them in a cat fight. LMAO.



Lol... there's just no pleasing some people!


----------



## Gt390

My grandson and I were using a dollar store shotgun shell shaped light and an arc aaa as dive toys in the pool. They both took a beating as a lot of his attempts to throw them resulted in crashes on the cement patio. 
The arc came through fine but the dollar store special did not like the water so much. Or the cement landings either I guess.


----------



## DIPSTIX

I used my TX25C2VN at work to calibrate the CNC IMA edgebanding machine. After adjusting the horizontal positioning of the flat scrapers i had to show it off to my buddies. They were very impressed when they used it. They asked what it cost and then proceeded to carefully hand it back. Lol


----------



## mickb

I looked at some bandicoots scooting about my yard. A small marsupial rodent type thing.


----------



## ven

Was there a crash! Mick...


----------



## mickb

lol I forgot there was a computer game of the name. They are sort of timid long nosed rats that nibble insects and shoots, tend to run the wrong way when startled, or freeze in plain view. rather don't live up to their virtual reputation


----------



## ven

Well imagine the destruction if they did act like the game! 

Used a few lights to take some quick beam pics of work lights that get used daily
L2T stainless with 219c 5700k





D4 219c 5000k




G2 with OR 219b 4500k mule(300lm)




Olight m20vn 219b 4500k




6p sportac triple 219b 4500k




P1 219b 5000k(iirc or near that)


----------



## tech25

Cool pics! Really shows the differences between beam shapes! 

Is the D4 219c 5000k a triple?


----------



## ven

tech25 said:


> Cool pics! Really shows the differences between beam shapes!
> 
> Is the D4 219c 5000k a triple?




Thank you

Quad


----------



## MAD777

Nothing like Nichia flooders for indoor illumination! Hot spots tend to detract in most cases.


----------



## ven

Yes Mike, right tools for the job springs to mind. I find vinhs D4vn works very well, gives that bit more punch without distraction and over flooding the sides. A more narrow spill/flood focused up front which does not distract in some application's. Mules work great for immediate close up lighting, can be positioned pretty much anywhere near a subject to softly light in hi cri. For work, a mule, triple / quad(or both), reflector for the traditional beam to give various options for a variety of conditions...................condition based lighting!


----------



## jorn

Used my zebralight flood and hi cri headlamp to light paint some pictures. Was on a one week hunting trip and the sky was clear all week. The aurora was insaine at times, so had to spend some time outside taking pictures in the dark. But was a litte annoyed that the foreground was too dark on the pics, so the solution was to use the headlamp for one sek to light up the foreground while taking pictures. Came out quite well.


----------



## ven

Absolutely stunning Jorn..................WOW amazing!


----------



## MAD777

Wife came home last night with a deflating tire. Used my Emisar D4vn to find the nail in the dark. Not the opportunity I was hoping for, LOL.


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Wife came home last night with a deflating tire. Used my Emisar D4vn to find the nail in the dark. Not the opportunity I was hoping for, LOL.




Could have been worse MAD, using hi cri the nail could have popped right out at you!


----------



## Borad

I used my Olight I3E EOS to check for excess grout that I need to wipe off of the bathroom wall. An even wider flood would have been better but I like the length of the light.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A Mini MK II Turbo proved most helpful to my fellow (up the ladder) Trustee as he touched up some paint that was damaged when the cross and new corpus were installed. I pointed to the damaged areas with the light.

Since I had the flashlight, he climbed the ladder. Pretty smart.  

~ Chance


----------



## Skaaphaas

Watering the garden tonight, (it’s spring here and rain has been scarce), and realised that you actually need far more light than I expected. Without at least 500 lumens I could not see the saturation levels.


----------



## peter yetman

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> A Mini MK II Turbo proved most helpful to my fellow (up the ladder) Trustee as he touched up some paint that was damaged when the cross and new corpus were installed. I pointed to the damaged areas with the light.
> 
> Since I had the flashlight, he climbed the ladder. Pretty smart.
> 
> ~ Chance



VERY smart, that's too high to be sensible. Get some scaffold, you know it makes sense.
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

peter yetman said:


> VERY smart, *that's too high to be sensible*. Get some scaffold, you know it makes sense.
> P



Right you are, Peter. That's why I took the Turbo instead of the more flood-e regular Mini MK II.  It had to reach all the way to the top of the wall. Rick, The Painter, used a ten foot orchard ladder and a 14' extension painter's pole. 

A job well done and two *XX *DOS EQUIS afterword, out in the parking lot, of course. :buddies: Lutherans love beer. 

~ Chance


----------



## Chad Varnadore

Used a Armytek headlamp to change a couple electrical outlets and light fixtures with the power off. Later used a Klarus while trying to figure out what the dogs kept on barking at in the woods half the night and also looked to see if a gray fox was still camping out in a brush pile we need to burn in the field next to our house - we usually only see it at night. I think it's finally moved on so we can burn the pile.


----------



## Chad Varnadore

Those are stunning!



jorn said:


> Used my zebralight flood and hi cri headlamp to light paint some pictures. Was on a one week hunting trip and the sky was clear all week. The aurora was insaine at times, so had to spend some time outside taking pictures in the dark. But was a litte annoyed that the foreground was too dark on the pics, so the solution was to use the headlamp for one sek to light up the foreground while taking pictures. Came out quite well.


----------



## Ishango

Not actually used today and not by me, but my little flashaholic-in-training. I gave my daughter (8yo) a Nebo Larry like light for the vacation she went on with her grandparents two months ago. When I asked her where it was today, she told me: "It saved my life." And after asking why (my parents would have told me if it was something serious): "The power went off in our caravan, and I am terrified of the dark and was able to help grandpa fix the power". Funny how serious she sounded when telling me it saved her life


----------



## bykfixer

Man I did the unthinkable tonight... 
Started out with a 1x AAA that after 2 minutes did the low battery flicker... then a 1x 123... 3 minutes later, same thing... another light... same thing. Now it just so happened I had 5 lights on my person... and all 5 ran outta juice... 
I walked about a mile and a half back to my truck and grabbed my unregulated Coast HP7 with alkaleaks and been using it all night so far.

Never, never, never will I carry a slew of regulated lights all fed by protected rechargeables...


----------



## Poppy

Beautiful pictures Jorn!
I'd say that you have the technique of lighting the foreground down to a science.
Just beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## Richub

bykfixer said:


> Man I did the unthinkable tonight...
> Started out with a 1x AAA that after 2 minutes did the low battery flicker... then a 1x 123... 3 minutes later, same thing... another light... same thing. Now it just so happened I had 5 lights on my person... and all 5 ran outta juice...
> I walked about a mile and a half back to my truck and grabbed my unregulated Coast HP7 with alkaleaks and been using it all night so far.
> 
> Never, never, never will I carry a slew of regulated lights all fed by protected rechargeables...


That is why I always charge all batteries of my EDC lights every saturday, regardless of use in the past days. This kept me from experiencing what you described here...
If you have to use your lights a lot, you might consider charging them every second or third day like that.


----------



## bykfixer

Not going to obsess about it. It was a spur of the moment deal where I volunteered to help at night for a couple of weeks.

Just confirmed one reason why I've always relied on primaries and not bothered by unregulated flashlights.


----------



## ven

Couple of lights i used today,D1 and D4 to have pretty much everything covered(throw and flood!)


----------



## david57strat

Richub said:


> That is why I always charge all batteries of my EDC lights every saturday, regardless of use in the past days. This kept me from experiencing what you described here...
> If you have to use your lights a lot, you might consider charging them every second or third day like that.



I'm the same way, but I recharge whatever batteries were used that day, in the evening, when I get home, regardless of how little or much use they got. 

I'm also _not _a proponent of using smaller than a 18650 light for EDC, because I never get the run times I want out of those smaller batteries. It took some time getting used to that, but now that I am, no turning back.

I like having fully-charged batteries, when I leave the house, no matter when, for what, or for how long. When I'm carrying a pack, I also like to carry spares with me (in a Pelican 1010 case), and I always have two little MC1 Plus chargers in the car, for emergency charging, while on the road. They've rarely needed to be used, though. 

No surprises, then.


----------



## david57strat

ven said:


> Couple of lights i used today,D1 and D4 to have pretty much everything covered(throw and flood!)



Nice setup you have there, Ven!


----------



## david57strat

Every evening, I opt to use some of my lights to light up my room. I have many lights, with different tints from which to choose; so it's always fun 





Definitely not my greatest picture. The beam patterns would have looked more uniform if I had placed the lights closer in towards the monitor (with those old Altec Lansing satellites on the outside, rather than the other way around). Having a white wall on the left, and mini blinds on the right, a little farther way, didn't help. I like lighting up my desk area this way, because a) it's a lot more pleasant (with broader, more uniform coverage) than being directly lit by a desk lamp, b) it takes up substantially less space than a desk lamp, and c) it's better for cutting down on eye fatigue, when I use my computer at night - which is quite a bit.

My computer desk is in the corner, and in this shot, I'm using a pair of Solarforce P60 hosts (L2M with L2T head on the left, and L2T Stainless, on the right), with Mountain Electronics XM-L2 T5 5D3 drop-ins, on either side of my monitor. 

Above that, is a Fenix PD40 (Which is an MT-G2, but looks somewhat similar in tint, because of the way it's bounced off of the shelf so closely above it). If I want something warmer, I'll go with a 7A3, or go the other way, for something cooler. Nichia 219Bs are amazing, as well - naturally. Depends on what I want.

More than half of my chargers (mostly XTARs) are pictured in this shot, but not very clearly seen, the way this was lit. I was too lazy to re-compose the shot.

On another wall, I'll use whatever else appeals, and the lights rest on top of my speakers (also, ceiling-bounced).

Sometimes, I'll combine two different tints, to get just the right color. Works out very well. 

I may even place a light on top of a pair of IKEA DVD towers, on the opposite wall, which are about 8 feet apart from each other, and stand maybe 6 or 7 feet tall, if I want more light on the other side of the room, but I don't tend to do this set-up very often.

I've never liked direct lighting in my room, or in any work area.


----------



## ven

Thank you David, it’s my little tool bag for easy access(climbing up stuff basically).


----------



## ven

Very cool David, I can just imagine the OCD in you positioning the lights with different tints. Standing back “nope”....moving them again.....repeat! :laughing:


----------



## david57strat

ven said:


> Very cool David, I can just imagine the OCD in you positioning the lights with different tints. Standing back “nope”....moving them again.....repeat! :laughing:



Use. Rinse. Repeat. Start Over, with different tints (of course)

Yep - that just about sums it up.


----------



## david57strat

bykfixer said:


> Man I did the unthinkable tonight...
> Started out with a 1x AAA that after 2 minutes did the low battery flicker... then a 1x 123... 3 minutes later, same thing... another light... same thing. Now it just so happened I had 5 lights on my person... and all 5 ran outta juice...
> I walked about a mile and a half back to my truck and grabbed my unregulated Coast HP7 with alkaleaks and been using it all night so far.
> 
> Never, never, never will I carry a slew of regulated lights all fed by protected rechargeables...



It kind of explains why you own only one charger. 

Everyone has a different method to their madness; and none of those methods are necessarily right, or wrong. It just depends on the individual's needs and how they feel those needs are best met, to fit their budget and life style.

For me, although I don't have 500 plus lights, as you do, keeping good, dependable batteries in the lights I _did_ have got astronomically expensive, for me, and I became really fed up with repeatedly spending money on primary batteries, only to have to throw them away a week or two later; so, I had to come up with a viable alternative, that would also be cost-effective, over the long haul. 

This journey and change of methods kind of began around May of 2012, the beginning of my official EDC awareness. I was an EDCer long before I knew such a term even existed. I just didn't know there were others with a similar mindset, until I discovered this and other forums, for which I am very grateful.

Anyway, lithium ion, nickel metal hydride, and a few lithium phosphate batteries became that alternative, for me. 

I do own _one_ light that's actually still running on primary batteries, and that's my old 6D Maglite (with a TerraLux 1000 lumen upgrade module I installed, some years back). It sees very rare use, and I just haven't gotten around to configuring it for use with a pair of 26650 batteries (and suitable sleeve/spacers). It's been a low priority, for me, but one day...


----------



## bykfixer

Tonights featured light is a primary fed Laser Products 6P with a Malkoff M61WLL to satisfy my sweet tooth for an incan glow yet providing 10 hours regulated and a good taper after that. 






The mutt light





Mutt light in action





Mutt light shows no eyeballs staring back....

Now the light won't be used for 10 straight hours, but 30 minutes here n there intervals in a really dark enviornment where the occasional black bear is known to hale along with wolves howling at the moon. 

I'm inspecting items in unattended work zones next to an unlit interstate highway in the smack dab between 2 metropoli' some 150 miles apart from each other. 

I was told I'd be working around a well lit operation some 25 miles away from where I was actually dispatched to be a night watchman of sorts. No biggy. But I found myself remembering last night why I was so slow in jumping onto the regulated lights fed by protected fuel cells bandwagon. 

My usual edc lights are fed by freshly charged cells tonight. I may only have 1 charger, but do have a multitude of charged cells in the waiting, I just didn't have any in my pocket a mile from my vehicle and could've sworn I heard some snarling in the woods next to the road I was walking beside.


----------



## ven

That 6p mr fixer is the equivalent of posting a pic of a Ferrari f40 on a car forum! Love it.................flashlight perfection at its best, classic surefire with a modern malkoff twist:naughty:


----------



## bykfixer

It is like multi-breed dog.... a mutt. But the combination makes for a mighty fine lighting tool. 

A beater I found on eBay for about 1/3 of what I see most sell for, complete with an old P60 lamp. I used spare parts to make it useful for my purposes while still having a warm beam. Then I tried that Speed Clip and viola.. even more practical for my purposes. 

Tonights carry is the one that got me liking pocket clip carry to start with...




A gift from the man himself...
FL2 #289 cerekoted because he could, with a modified PR-1 clip, Elzetta lanyard ring with LED Lenser P7 lanyard and fed by SureFire 123's with a charged Keepower 16650 nearby. 

Basically it gets used on low most often. But I want more light in the case I'm in now, being I hear wolves yelping in the nearby woods at my work. 
Lanyard loop draping from my pocket allows a quick 2 finger grab if centrifugal device is needed during an animal attack. And the FL2 is just one [email protected]$$ light. 
Each and every time I turn it on around workers who've not seen it before results in somebody saying holy**** that thing is awesome... so there is that. 

I really, really like the Bones too, but as dark as it is at my current project I just don't need that much light very often and when I do, a PR-1 is in my trouser pocket ready, willing and able. 

The Alpha hi/lo switch fits and works on the Bones btw, but low is like 400 or something. It gets noticeably dimmer, but not the 7 to 15 lumens like on the Alpha... next week I'll give that a one go.


----------



## bykfixer

Well, the folks on the project I was working as a night guard on ended up a bust. 
I was asked to take over operations of the whole thing and agreed. Now on the contractor side, they are very aggressive and well connected. So they tend to treat a staff of inspectors the way mobsters treat a local pizza restaurant owner. 
Cool!! I'm up for the challenge. How does this fit into a flashlight thread you ask...

Enter a Maglite.
These days smaller is better for us flashaholics. My first hour as head dude started out with a bang. The contractor was about to start an unsafe operation. I told him no. He said "I know people", I said "yeah? Well I know people too". He said "I know your bosses". I said "yeah? I know _their_ bosses". I cited rule after rule as he stuttered, stammered and paced around dialing his phone trying to get me over ruled. Eventually he did but not after calling some heavy hitters along the way.

2 hours later I was a marked man surrounded by about 50 workers who were told I was a monster trying to keep them from earning their paycheck. Uh oh. 

While walking about doing my job I was carrying a 3 C Maglite. At points workers approached me and struck up conversations. Fun banter with compliments by me about the quality of their work. I gave one guy my last cigarette. Shortly after they were passing around word the inspector fellow was pretty cool. But in the meantime that Maglite stayed in my hand and at one point I approached the boss who had me over ruled with a big smile while letting him know through whack a palm gestures that I was carrying a Maglite. 

That was 2 nights ago. Tonight I was told not to come back to the project. 
I shone the light on shadows often enough to indicate it was a flashlight and nothing more.

I had my FL2 pocket clipped in case the Maglite gave out but the ML50L provided plenty of lighting of shadows and it was indeed a pleasure to use a 1970's looking flashlight with 2016 brightness.


----------



## peter yetman

Be careful Mike.
P

Edit: sorry, under the circumstances that may sound like I work for the Mob. I don't.


----------



## bykfixer

Agreed Pete. Hence the Maglite for lighting shadows instead of my usual portable electric fire on a stick.

Between black bear and coyote lurking in the woods nearby and a crooked contractor trying to pressure me into violating my ethics, frankly I'm relieved to have been removed from the situation.... I'm just curious who it was that got me removed... the contractor or my own team. 
Two inspectors quit and one called in sick when word got out I was no longer going to be their supervisor. 
Back to the office for a few days where a flashlight is handy to light up USB ports or find a dropped pen under my desk.


----------



## MAD777

Hunting USB plugs under a dark desk sounds like a safer place to be! It's a shame though that the world is full of rotten apples. l'm proud to hear one of our own is doing the right thing! [emoji106]


----------



## herektir

Perhaps a bit of a gruesome use but as a volunteer fire fighter responding to a medical call I used my olight i3s keychain light tailstanding to provide a little area lighting in the bedroom of an rv that had non functioning lights in what ended up being a dead on scene call.


----------



## bykfixer

MAD777 said:


> Hunting USB plugs under a dark desk sounds like a safer place to be! It's a shame though that the world is full of rotten apples. l'm proud to hear one of our own is doing the right thing! [emoji106]


Agreed. Turns out the construction manager I'm being trained to replace has fought that contractor (and won) so he gave me a thumbs up and told me "other than those black bear nearby you were in no danger"... turns out he knows some people too. Apparently word got back to him "dam dude we thought you were tough but that little pee-on of yours makes you look mild". 
It's all a game to some folks and it seems the contractors management were entertained how frazzled I had their best guy that night... who as it turns out is their mid atlantic safety director. 

Btw...




I used a Pelican 2320 with a 1000 lumen drop in by member LightKnot and a blemished Malkoff clicky (w/wrist lanyard attached) to light USB ports. :candle:




herektir said:


> Perhaps a bit of a gruesome use but as a volunteer fire fighter responding to a medical call I used my olight i3s keychain light tailstanding to provide a little area lighting in the bedroom of an rv that had non functioning lights in what ended up being a dead on scene call.



Sure beats finding the deceased in darkness.


----------



## kj2

Used my HDS Hyper Red while shooting beamshots for my Olight M2R review. Red light came in handy in the dark. It's so much easier on the eyes, than white light.


----------



## terjee

A lot of European cities have motion-sensor activated lights in hallways. We visited Warsaw this past week, and the hallways of the building we stayed in had just such a setup. Somewhat amusingly, it lit up where you were, but what I wanted to see was the other end of the hallway, the place I was going towards. Despite being on the 15th floor, the hallways mostly looked like a grim underground bunker. SC600w Mk III provided a bit more illumination. ;-)

Warsaw was great btw, highly recommended if you like larger European cities.


----------



## FortyCaliber

bykfixer said:


> I shone the light on shadows often enough to indicate it was a flashlight and nothing more.



This reminds me of one of my favorite quotes I've come across over the years. 

I wish I remember what forum I read it on or who said it, but years ago someone, I believe LE, was talking about their large flashlight and they said, 

*"One end is for illumination, the other end is for enlightenment."* 

That saying always brings a smile to my face when I think about it.


----------



## ven

I like that fortyCal! 

Friday evening and Sat, been using all these on and off , be it around the house or out back in the garden................looking at trees 100's of feet away(never grows old)


----------



## Skaaphaas

Spent the weekend on a farm pretty much in the middle of the country. 

Sitting next to the fire we heard rufous-cheeked nightjars calling, and when I at some point switched on my Nitecore MH20 I spotted one flying above us, hawking insects. Pretty soon there were about 8 of these nocturnal birds above us, catching the insects drawn to the light. 

We were able to “catch” them in the light beam like WW2 aircraft in the searchlight beams, watching them zone in on their prey and making the catch.

Was a pretty special sighting as you usually only hear these birds or see them when driving at night on dirt roads where they would suddenly fly up in front of the car, making identification of the actual species difficult.

I found it interesting that unlike other birds, their eyes reflect red in the light.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ That is an epic post!!

All I was gonna say was I used an Inova X1 to light the receptical I was plugging a cord into instead 'feeling around' until it plugged in...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Fairly boring compared to some of the other posts recently, but I used my trusty PD35 today to inspect a fiber patch panel.


----------



## ven

Every night now for maybe a week(maybe longer as not been keeping track) has been a variety of lights out the back, lighting trees and around the garden(odd neighbours face in bedroom window lit in bright spill .............you think they would know by now) Last night(as i can remember that!..............only because they are still out on the table :laughing: )was the r50vn,m43vn,sc62d and sc53w. the r50vn just offers an awesome all rounder of a beam, enough throw yet lots of perfectly round spill. The 26650 body just feels so good in hand. The m43vn is of course crazy 11k lumens , the reach is sure impressive(90kcd) .............Still right down in lumens, both ZL's were enough to still light up around, in 5000k and 4500k beams. Who knows what tonight's lights will be


----------



## Going_Supernova

ven said:


> Who knows what tonight's lights will be


----------



## ven

:laughing: Like!


----------



## Breadman

Well, since you asked, ironically I was re-wiring a light-tower, (4 1000w metal halide bulbs) and even though was working in direct sunlight I still had to reach for my edc of the day (been changing as I'm just getting back into it) to see the wiring up inside the box. Also as a hayride driver testing different edc's it's amazing how quickly I can evaluate between the good, the bad and just plain (only good for sitting around playing with flashlights) categories.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD35 on various brightness levels to examine an elevator controller.


----------



## aphid

I used my Surefire Sidekick(keychain) to help lock my front door while heading out early this morning as the exterior light fixture is burnt out again. My door is painted black thus being hard to see in what little light is thrown by the sun so early in the morning.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Great use for that one for sure. Might be exactly what they had in mind during the design phase. 


Last evening after the sun set the wind began howling like a spring thunderstorm and I heard a crazy noise coming from outside... like a duck call but the poor duck was being tortured sound. It lasted a few seconds. But it stopped. A couple minutes later it returned. My dog poked his head out the doggy door and turned to look at me as if to say "you do it, I aint going out there" lol...

Ok, what the heck? I plucked my recently purchased SureFire E2D off its resting spot, put on a jacket and went outside. Wind was howling, leaves were raining like crazy and rain was sideways all blasting me in the face. 

I clicked the light and aimed it towards the noise to see a roof mounted turbine spinning at warp speed, and at times making that crazy noise. 

That little 60 or so lumen incan light lit that turbine about 50 feet away like a much brighter light. So braving the storm I walked around the premises in the weather fury marveling at how much light that little sucker puts out. I really liked the throwy beam yet how widely it casts light at the same time.


----------



## idleprocess

Did some oven cleaning; used my Nebo Big Larry to great effect lighting the interior for some power-scrubbing _(excellent alternative use for an impact driver!)_ and general elbow grease to deal with the residue that yesterday's oven cleaner left behind.


----------



## bykfixer

The Larry series is good stuff. Kinda like the Jim series by Eveready of the 50's and 60's, the various platforms serve their tasks very well in the new millenium.


Tonight I did some Maglite comparisions but also a new (to me) old E2D came along with a Malkoff'd Laser Products and my usual pocket sized PK's. Now that little 60 lumen bulb didn't stand a chance at out throwing a pair of modern 3 cell Maglites with 40k+ cd, but dawg-gonnit that thing musta seemed like pure magic in its day. Compared to a Malkoff NLL there is no comparison except beam tint. Frankly I was surprised how closely they were in color. But the Malkoff beam lost steam well before the E2 got winded regarding throw. Yet the circle lit at about 100 feet was pretty close... very similar except the Malkoff kinda did a more evenly lit circle in general. The circle lit from the E2 was nearly as bright at the edges and nearly as broad. I briefly marveled at the output of the PL2 1xaaa, which always makes me grin using it in the woods. And that PR-1 also brings about a smile with its conical flood beam. Turn that sucker on near a running stream and the water yells out "turn that bright so-n-so down please!" So I did.... then back to that E2 some more and then I was back underway to complete the battle of the Maglites. I think I have "E fever" now... 


Uh oh.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A very dark stormy afternoon today. :sweat: Used the Mini MK Turbo on low to check for door dings in the parking garage. All clear. :thumbsup: 

~ Cg


----------



## bykfixer

I grabbed this 1980's 2C BrightStar enroute to my facility at 2am.
Basically I was giving birth to a bouncing baby kidney stone. 
It entered the world with a splash. 
I named it Spike. 

I wouldn't wish these things on an enemy. Ugh!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD35 on low to examine the wiring on a POS terminal.


----------



## terjee

We have lights in the office, controlled by both times and occupancy sensors. After hours, the light will shut of if the sensors aren’t tickled. You know, office-people wailing their arms around hoping a sensor will catch them and turn the light back on out of pity. Or something. ;-)

I just tailstood an SC600w Mk III, and kept on packing for the day. Both how within reach and ready to use it was, and also how much brighter the office was than before the lights turned off, was surprisingly pleasing.

I guess some days it’s the small and simple things.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD35 to inspect an intricate stage prop that has linear actuators, LEDs and smoke.


----------



## blah9

Used my Emisar D4vn during a walk with my wife to examine a piece of paper on the ground as well as a piece of rotting pumpkin.


----------



## Boris74

Had a spider on the window sill by my chair. Took the S1R out of my pocket and got the light hovering right over it, put the little light on blast and fried that spider.


----------



## EndOfTheTunnel

Used my Thrunite TH10 to help diagnose a problem with the heater control in my car. Put the headlamp on after getting frustrated with my 4D Maglite with it's Mac's Customs dropin.


----------



## bykfixer

At my work whenever a new roadway is being built there comes a point where things are ready for the gravel and asphalt or concrete are placed over the top of the material used to build this on top of. That point of construction of a road is called "reaching subgrade" as that is grade (or elevation) below the "finished grade", which is the grade (or elevation) we drive on... the surface of the finished roadway.

When it rains the subgrade can become soft. For the road to last it should be firm before placing gravel etc over it. Before that happens a "proof roll" takes place. Proof of firmness is done by rolling a heavily loaded dump truck over it. Proof roll. The wheels of the truck squash soft subgrade causing it to appear to be moving up and down like water on a pond on a windy day. We walk beside the truck watching for any movement. A person walks on each side since normally both sides cannot be seen from one side... oh, but contrare mon-frair... 

Stand off to the side at about 25 feet (8 meters) at about 45 degrees from the rear of the truck and wheels on both sides can be seen but... under the truck is mighty dark. Enter a good strong flashlight to light up underneath of the truck and light up the area the wheel just rolled over. 

While 2 young engineers walked inches from the rear wheels of the truck I was off to the side watching front and rear on both sides. Young engineers do not typically realize about 60% of the loads are equally distributed among 8 tires at the rear while only 2 up front carry about 40% of the weight. Much more pounds per square inch, meaning much more "wave action" is seen up front.

Anyway another experienced guy was walking with me and watching what I was watching. He said "it's mighty dark under that truck". I said "not much longer", whipped out my PK PR-1 and the other fellow said "holy *** that's a bright flashlight!"


----------



## Ishango

I used my new Lumintop Tool yesterday as I had to use the bathroom at the office and the light was out of service. It's getting dark at the end of the afternoon already, so the new light came in very handy. Nice to always be prepared. 

Didn't hit me personally but in a town about 50 km further an Apache helicopter flew against a powerline during a training mission and took out power for the whole evening. Always good to know I would at least have enough light when that would occur here. Guess in 9 months time a few future flashaholics could be born


----------



## PaladinNO

"What did you use your flashlight for today?"
"Flashlight". No plural. Suggesting we only got _one_ for everyday use. I'm hurt! xD

Well then, where to start... Well, I suppose in the morning:
- Using a Nitecore Tip to find the ignition slot for the car key during the dark era that is commonly described as the early hours during winter.

- Using a Streamlight Polytac (with a Keeppower 16650 battery in it) to check that I'd gotten all my stuff out of the car when I got to school, as the damn interiour light only works when it wants to.

- ...Showing off my Fenix TK76 with battery extender in the classroom (for some reason, it gathered a crowd ^^). Didn't even mean to - just wanted to bring an AER-TK75 battery cartridge to see if I could use one such as a power source for a project, and just brought the whole light as it was faster to get and safer for the cartridge itself to transport.
_I can see why though. When I asked what the rest had, words like "Led Lenser" and "Maglite" was used frequently. That was okay. It was the ones who said "phone" that gave me cause for concern._

- Using a Nitecore HC90 when shoveling snow when I got back home (they say "winter is coming", but it sure feels like it's already here...).

EDIT:
Used the Polytac again: Swapped the interiour light bulb for a SMD LED unit.
Philips X-treme Ultinon LED Festoon C5W 4000K


----------



## ven

"dad can you build the ninja turtle lego for me, its too hard" . So the zebralight sc62d got broke out, tail stood on h2(145lm) for the time it took to finish. When topping off the pany B, it showed 3.92v.............frugal as it did feel a while:duh2:


----------



## bwalker

Shot a brief video of my granddaughter using iPhone. There wasn't enough light from the lamps in the room so I fired up the K60 @ L6 pointed at the celing. My wife said it was too bright. I dropped it down to L4 and we got the perfect lighting.


----------



## herektir

Fenix tk22 on low(7 lumens) to light my way back from a deer blind in the pitch black(no moon, cloudy, no city lights for 30+ miles) for the 1/3 of a mile walk back to the cabin.


----------



## terjee

Tidying up, organizing and throwing away things from our storage in the basement of the building. There’s light there, but if the kind that makes any box seem to contain nothing but shadows. A H600Fc Mk III solved the problem nicely. I got it for more important tasks, but “know the tools you need” and all of that.


----------



## Repsol600rr

Deer season up in Wisconsin. When walking in before 6 am a nice light helps. This year I felt like going classic and have been using a surefire c2 with m61nll on a 16650. Not quite a much punch as lights ive brought years past but shows how a well designed beam at an adequate output with lots of runtime can be just the ticket. Still outshines everything all the others have anyway.


----------



## bykfixer

Last evening at my work some folks were putting in a thousand feet of guardrail next to a new road. Hearing electric impact guns tightening bolts were getting farther and farther away I was curious just how close they were to being finished. Well I coulda got in my truck and driven to see them or...
Pull out my EB1 and send some photons in that direction. Now being these fellows were wearing reflective clothing that little 200 lumen spot beam made them glow like somebody turned an on switch on about 875 feet away.


----------



## Boris74

I just used my H1R to help install some night sights on my baby Glock.


----------



## zespectre

Klarus G35 (since it's the new light) on lowest setting, pointed at the ceiling, while I replaced a 15 amp breaker in my panel.


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> Last evening at my work some folks were putting in a thousand feet of guardrail next to a new road. Hearing electric impact guns tightening bolts were getting farther and farther away I was curious just how close they were to being finished. Well I coulda got in my truck and driven to see them or...
> Pull out my EB1 and send some photons in that direction. Now being these fellows were wearing reflective clothing that little 200 lumen spot beam made them glow like somebody turned an on switch on about 875 feet away.



Hi viz always bring a smile to my face, you can literally fire a few lumens and it will light up them 100's of feet away as day! Imaging 1000's of lumens


----------



## blah9

Yes, pretty cool! I have some cordage for camping that is reflective and love to play with it. Also got a free reflective belt I might start wearing when walking at night on one route next to a road with no sidewalk. Should help a lot! I used to love close to a highway and at night I shined my Fenix LD01 from VERY far away, maybe a mile or something like that. Not sure exactly. But I was amazed at how well the sign still lit up from just that light. 

Anyway, I used my Emisar D4vn to check the fluid levels in my wife's vehicle the other night. Everything looked good.


----------



## tech25

Be careful with Reflective belts, when I lived in upstate NY, people used to wear them and coming around a curve or up a hill- the headlights had to hit them just right to be noticed. I think a vest or small flashing light works better. The first time that I was driving there at night, I was surprised how hard to notice the reflective belts were. This is my take on them. 
At work in NYC we have specific criteria for accidents on the highway. Vests or bunker gear have to have reflective letters a certain size and reflective stripes on all sides. 

I used my Okluma DC1 to see down a slow drain at home and clear it.


----------



## blah9

That makes sense. Definitely seems like the light has to hit at the right angles to see it.  I certainly won't rely on them to have people see me but it might be an extra precaution that's worth taking. Or maybe I'll just add it to my bike which already has lights instead.


----------



## bykfixer

The key to reflectors being noticed is movement. Placed at ankles, wrists or places on your gear that moves a lot. Those little reflectors on pedals and wheels of a bike for example are easily spotted due to their motion. 

I knew where the workers were last night because out vests have stripes that look like a sideways capital H. Stripes on legs and arms provide that attention grabbing moving illumination.


----------



## ZMZ67

Used a 4Sevens Atom ALR2 to check the serial number on a Maglite :laughing: Can you say Flashoholic!


----------



## tech25

bykfixer said:


> The key to reflectors being noticed is movement. Placed at ankles, wrists or places on your gear that moves a lot. Those little reflectors on pedals and wheels of a bike for example are easily spotted due to their motion.
> 
> I knew where the workers were last night because out vests have stripes that look like a sideways capital H. Stripes on legs and arms provide that attention grabbing moving illumination.



Thank you. Thats a good point about reflectors and movement- after all the key is to attract attention!


----------



## blah9

Yes, makes sense!

I just went for a brief walk with my wife today and used the Emisar D4vn to light our way through a few feet down a hill before the sidewalk started. There are a lot more dark areas in our new neighborhood and lights have come in handy very frequently as a result.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD35 to trace some network wiring in a dimly lit closet.


----------



## bykfixer

Absolutely nothing so far today. 

After working a bunch of days in a row on a roadway project where a main route was closed, yesterday it was re-opened. Today everyone chilled out and talked about good times both past, present and future as motorists drove by honking their horns and shouting "thank you"... the idea today was don't break anything and go home early. At one point one guy quipped "how many flashlights you got on you today?"... I responded "3, uh... 4... no wait, 5." The thing that surprised me was when the guy (who had recently commented carrying a pocket sized flashlight is silly) reached in his pocket and pulled out a PKDL PL2. Woohoo!! (He did not know it was me he'd bought it from lol)

This weekend I'll top up some batteries and do some PM on the lights I've been using lately, sharpen my pocket knives and enjoy a few days relaxing while everybody else goes shopping, hunting or whatever it is people do on Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## tech25

I gave my MD2 to the baby and shut the lights. The baby had a blast crawling around lighting things up!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

bykfixer said:


> This weekend I'll top up some batteries...



Thanks for the reminder, bykfixer. Firing up the charger...


----------



## ven

Gouldings MMA club with Callum, spent around 20m looking for his trainers(plus most part of his training time). After the stampede of kids at the end, popped out the sc62d and managed to shed some light under the couches . Spotted at last!!! far corner hidden away. Clocked a few :huh: faces in surprise, probably not expecting someone to be prepared with a torch!


----------



## LedTed

I’ll try to keep my usual rambling short . . . ish.

It’s now dark outside when I enter and leave work. While crossing the parking lot at work, I use my NiteCore HC33. I keep the light clipped to the outside of my sling bag and use the combination to light my path.

On my walk into work, a woman driving a minivan full of passengers rocketed into the parking lot while looking down at her phone. The driver didn’t see me. Luckily, one of the passengers saw me and screamed so loudly even I heard her yell, “STOP!” The driver slammed on her brakes. I scrambled to the relative safety of the building’s side.

So, what did is use my flashlight for? I used it for safety.


----------



## U2v5

Used the BOSS 70 to inspect the inside of the turkey 🦃 before stuffing it! [emoji38]


----------



## Modernflame

U2v5 said:


> Used the BOSS 70 to inspect the inside of the turkey 旅 before stuffing it! [emoji38]



Live it up, brother. Good for you.


----------



## Mchipman

Neighbor asked me to jump start his car and used the Titan Plus on my key chain to light things up.


----------



## YAK-28

glad that worked out in your favor. safety is a good thing.


----------



## search_and_rescue

Imalent HR20 and DN70 both on max searching for missing key fob inside car. Every time a real life search situation comes up, what is normally impressive becomes barely bright enough. You know how those nighttime highway projects use massively over-bright lights? They are in a real life situation. In a real life situation, the brighter the light the better.:drunk:


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Agreed.

It's times like those I like my pencil beam'd lights.


----------



## Rstype

Used my boss 70 with amber secondary to walk around the house and check on the kids while they slept. Useful even on the lowest level. But the amber light is a pleasure to use.


----------



## DIPSTIX

Used my TN40sVN to walk one of my dogs at the public park after dark. I had a few onlookers who noticed the amount of lumens being pumped out and someone yelled out "I like your flashlight". Afterwards I took the dog home and took the other dog out and this time I grabbed the Acebeam K60. Ended up meeting up with the same people as before near the beginning of the trail. They had a strange look on their face because it was a different dog and a different flashlight. They asked me "Doesn't that thing get hot?" While I was wearing gloves on a 45 degree day using 5000lms I could barely even notice the heat. Of course I had my tx25c2vn and Emisar D4 as backups just in case a ghost drained all the potential energy in the batteries of my main carry light.

I got home and opened my flashlight case and noticed my zebralight was missing! I used my D4 once again to look through the cars, basement, and the garage for it. I gave up accepting defeat. Just then I cleaned up my wife's jewelry and noticed it was sitting right behind her box. A sigh of relief suddenly washed over me. I already lost a Lumintop tool I couldn't keep losing lights. These things are expensive!


----------



## DIPSTIX

U2v5 said:


> Used the BOSS 70 to inspect the inside of the turkey 🦃 before stuffing it! [emoji38]



That is hilarious


----------



## Boris74

search_and_rescue said:


> Imalent HR20 and DN70 both on max searching for missing key fob inside car. Every time a real life search situation comes up, what is normally impressive becomes barely bright enough. You know how those nighttime highway projects use massively over-bright lights? They are in a real life situation. In a real life situation, the brighter the light the better.:drunk:



For that situation obviously. I know there’s a few night construction workers here but you don’t need 12,000+ lumens to find a key fob that’s missing in a car. I had to dig up an 18650 I dropped in the car about a week ago, I’ll be darned if 12 lumens was absolutely perfect for finding its location for retrieval. It was even full on rural darkness with no street lights to aid and a burnt out dome light in the back 40 truck didn’t help any either. 

Real life situations vary depending on the situation. I have large area Work lights run on generators and I have small pocket carry lights. The difference is in knowing what to use for what situation. Just grabbing the most powerful thing you got to find a dropped item in a car or truck isn’t real life. 

A 225M throw light to find something maybe a meter away, in my opinion that’s not real life. Maybe for locating a work truck in complete darkness that you know is pretty far away. Just an opinion of course, but based on real life.


----------



## bykfixer

12,000 lumen construction lights create ridiculous shadows that without the said 12,000 lumens would not seem so dark. A floody beam might as well be used in sunshine... very ineffective. So unless your flooder is 2000 lumens you might as well just leave it turned off but... a couple hundred lumens focused in a tight beam will place a concentrated amount of light just like a telescoping back scratcher knows exactly where the itch is. 

I call it diesel powered sunshine. Those light plants are crazy bright. 






An example of a 300 lumen pencil beam getting it done vs construction lights.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Used the fairly new UM2 to walk the perimeter of the house just now to make sure all of my foundation vents are closed! Brr. It was 28 degrees F this am...


----------



## gurdygurds

Was this a Maglite sir??



bykfixer said:


> 12,000 lumen construction lights create ridiculous shadows that without the said 12,000 lumens would not seem so dark. A floody beam might as well be used in sunshine... very ineffective. So unless your flooder is 2000 lumens you might as well just leave it turned off but... a couple hundred lumens focused in a tight beam will place a concentrated amount of light just like a telescoping back scratcher knows exactly where the itch is.
> 
> I call it diesel powered sunshine. Those light plants are crazy bright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An example of a 300 lumen pencil beam getting it done vs construction lights.


----------



## bykfixer

gurdygurds said:


> Was this a Maglite sir??



Actually my first "bright" flashlight... a Coast HP7 zoomie fed by eneloop pros. 
(But I had a Maglite XL50 in my safety vest pocket at the time that photo was taken)

I use the XL50 "strobe" to shine on upcoming overhead wires to alert dump truck drivers of them. I will shine the Coast onto an overhead object like that branch when the truck that is dumping to show it to the fellow who signals a truck driver to raise or lower a bed of the truck as they near the object. The strobe is to remind him and the next truck in line that there is an overhead object up ahead.

Plus those Coast 'bluemens' stand out against the pure white light put out by diesel powered sunshine machines.


----------



## ven

Awesome mr fixer, love reading your work flashlight uses and reasons for


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Today I had to go to a remote corner of a building, down a narrow metal spiral staircase and into the basement. At the bottom of the staircase was a door, and inside the door it was pitch black. I've never been in this room before, so I had no idea what I was stepping into. 

Using my cell phone as a flashlight, I couldn't find a light switch or any overhead lights for that matter. The phone's light was too dim to get any work done, so I had to go back to my office and get my trusty PD35. Once I had a decent light in my hands I was able to do my troubleshooting.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Well at least the celphone light showed you the boo-gy-man won't lurking in the room.


Check this one out Ven:
At about 8:00 am a fellow at my work told me they had snagged a water service pipe while installing some storm drain pipe. No biggy... or so it seemed. 

Due to "pressure zones" the water main could not be turned off. See this main helped lower pressure of the water system nearby. If they kill the water main here pressure will become to high nearby and burst peoples house services down the road a ways. 

Gotta fix the leak while the water main was still turned on. Again no big deal... or so it seemed. The water main was made of some of Americas dumbest idea ever. Asbestos cement. Very fragile pipe. And it turned out there was a small crack in it. Little by little the what was a small leak was growing larger until.... the main waterline burst. 
Shortly after sundown.... 




I used my PR-1 on medium to take this photo. 
The backhoe bucket over the water spewing stopped it from spraying 50 feet (16m) in the air over traffic during rush hour. Nobody crashed but holy crap, it won't pretty!! 

What should have been fixed by lunch time kept me at work until 2:00am. 
The car whizzing by... all that water was undercutting the roadway and eventually caused a giant cavern under the pavement. Waterline was fixed by 11 after the county folks finagled pressures to keep things stable while the main was turned off. Then the road had to be fixed.

Between the bill the contractor will get for cops, county workers and the cost of the damages... that little mistake of scraping a pin hole in a pipe could end up being well over $100,000.


----------



## ven

Wow , well if you ever have a job interview and need to give an example of working under pressure......I think that would get you the job!


----------



## bykfixer

Funny you say that Ven. I was getting my feet wet with a new client so to speak and it was rumored they did not like my laid back style but prefer a more strong handed approach to handling a project.

This morning all kinds of emails are being passed around about how that "cool guy" was just what the doctor ordered at that event.


----------



## ven

Nothing wrong with being laid back, straight thinking and level headed. Stressed, high blood pressure , heart attack are usually guaranteed with shouting, rushing and trying to beat dead lines all the time. Do it right, do it 1st time and measure twice cut once! 

Yep, you are the "cool guy"


----------



## peter yetman

There's a lot to be said for remaining calm in a high stress situation. Apart from the fact it really pisses off the tense ones, you can come up with much better solutions with a clear head.
Holy relaxation therapy, Batman.
P


----------



## bykfixer

Guess that's why I prefer cool white beams?

When my boss told me the client was unsure that I actually gave a crap about his project I explained that if I am going to be the eyes and ears of the client I first have to see the world through their eyes. That showing him how well I handle his needs up front does not help see it from his perspective but... knowing if he hunts, likes sports, whether he likes Coke or Pepsi better... that allows much more efficient communications when the chips are down like last night. It's not a thing of trying to tell him what he wants to hear. It ends up telling him in his terms what he needs to hear. 

While everyone was at home biting their finger nails all "holy-crap-holy-crap" like while things were exploding I was having more fun at work than I'd had in a while. 

Oh, and flashlights... by 11 pm everybodys lights and celphones were dim or done. The county utility repair folks had 3D LED maglites though so they were my heroes by midnight. When they left the flashaholic with the headlamp and a still working light in each pocket was the only source of light. Being a bit of a prankster I let people muttle around with dimness for a while, getting all night vision adapted.... then when some guy says "shine your light here" and dim blumens barely lit the area I though "yeah their ready" and fired up my (still running strong) PR-1 and zapped them with 450+ photons. "Augh!", "WTF?!" and "there goes my retinas" rang out as dudes were all blocking their eyes in a 20 hour day induced eye fatigue.


----------



## blueridgeman

Walking my retriever after work to a park nearby that she likes to romp around in. It gets dark early so I pop a red rechargeable LED on her collar, clip my S1 Baton on the back belt loop and keep my Streamlight HL-X in my non-leash hand.

View attachment 6579


----------



## nevrknow

bykfixer said:


> ^^ Well at least the celphone light showed you the boo-gy-man won't lurking in the room.
> 
> 
> Check this one out Ven:
> At about 8:00 am a fellow at my work told me they had snagged a water service pipe while installing some storm drain pipe. No biggy... or so it seemed.
> 
> Due to "pressure zones" the water main could not be turned off. See this main helped lower pressure of the water system nearby. If they kill the water main here pressure will become to high nearby and burst peoples house services down the road a ways.
> 
> Gotta fix the leak while the water main was still turned on. Again no big deal... or so it seemed. The water main was made of some of Americas dumbest idea ever. Asbestos cement. Very fragile pipe. And it turned out there was a small crack in it. Little by little the what was a small leak was growing larger until.... the main waterline burst.
> Shortly after sundown....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used my PR-1 on medium to take this photo.
> The backhoe bucket over the water spewing stopped it from spraying 50 feet (16m) in the air over traffic during rush hour. Nobody crashed but holy crap, it won't pretty!!
> 
> What should have been fixed by lunch time kept me at work until 2:00am.
> The car whizzing by... all that water was undercutting the roadway and eventually caused a giant cavern under the pavement. Waterline was fixed by 11 after the county folks finagled pressures to keep things stable while the main was turned off. Then the road had to be fixed.
> 
> Between the bill the contractor will get for cops, county workers and the cost of the damages... that little mistake of scraping a pin hole in a pipe could end up being well over $100,000.



Looks like a time when an old boss decided to take 1 more swipe with the bucket when i told him to wait and I would dig it out with a shovel. Idiot pulled a 3/4 service out of an 18" main across the street. He said that wont be to bad. I just laughed and said umm ok. 2 minutes later when the road started caving in...............You and I both know how THAT story ended LOL

Edit: This was on a Friday afternoon about 3pm. Funtimes. NOT.


----------



## bykfixer

Hey man, welcome to the site. 

Man your day musta sucked!! Friday too? 
At least mine was on a Wednesday...


----------



## nevrknow

TY

And oh yea. I think we got out by midnight. Only thing saving us was there were 2 side roads that bypassed that area the cops could redirect traffic to. The other good thing that came out of it. After that my boss would ALWAYS ask me first what the plan of action was. On EVERYTHING.


----------



## Skaaphaas

Participated in a team-building “escape room” exercise. It starts off with us getting locked in a dark room having to find clues. 

They handed out “dollar store” flashlights to people.

I just politely declined and thought to myself “You think I need a light. That’s cute.”


----------



## peter yetman

Those cheap lights are just offensive.
P


----------



## ven

Cold night last night, so used the single mode sportac 219b( 676 OTF) to help out Madison with the rabbits in the garage. Lots of hay/straw in their cages, the cooly lit up the garage nicely and the 20+ mins of use got it a little warm. Awesome host for handling heat! 





Having this little lumapower and its new 219c 4000k, its been my daily coat pocket light in work. Two reasons, small to not notice in the big hi viz coat, 2nd i wanted to use pretty much solely to really try it out. The 270lm high from 14500 fuel, really does kick out a super nice beam. Nice hot spot size without being too small/tight and enough lumens in the spill to be of use in poor artificial light. Down side is , the 14500 tank is just pretty much useless for any real duration at that output. So use has to be kind of sparingly, where the 6p and sportac would get left on for a min or so between actual use, the lumapower gets switched off to preserve fuel. 





Flashlights are the main tools that keep me sane in day to day working!


----------



## Tachead

nevrknow said:


> Looks like a time when an old boss decided to take 1 more swipe with the bucket when i told him to wait and I would dig it out with a shovel. Idiot pulled a 3/4 service out of an 18" main across the street. He said that wont be to bad. I just laughed and said umm ok. 2 minutes later when the road started caving in...............You and I both know how THAT story ended LOL
> 
> Edit: This was on a Friday afternoon about 3pm. Funtimes. NOT.




Oh, bosses eh. 

One time after assembling and PDIing a brand new hot rod cruiser, the customer came to pick it up and decided he wanted the handlebars adjusted to a different position then stock. Well, weeks earlier I had told the service manager we needed to order some of these little chrome plated plastic caps they use to cover the hex bolt holes on the handlebar clamps because they were a one use press fit type of deal and couldn't be removed without damage. Well he decided we didn't need to order any. So, my boss comes back after I told him we can't adjust the handlebars without wrecking those little caps so, he had better warn the customer and get those ordered. Well, my hot headed boss freaks out and says "I will do it then, they will be fine". I warn him again it can't be done but, he says "just give my a damn flat blade screw driver". So I shake me head and go get him one from my tool box while smiling a little. Well, he grabs the small flat blade Snap-on from me and proceeds to not only break the cap in half but put a huge scratch in the top of the handlebar clamps brushed aluminum top. Just then the customer walks into the shop and I shake my head while biting my tongue trying not to say I told you so. Lol, bosses are awesome some times.

I used my Zebralight H502c L2 last night to go and adjust the water heater. It wasn't hot enough for the misses.


----------



## bykfixer

So your heater heats up hot water?


----------



## Tachead

bykfixer said:


> So your heater heats up hot water?



It did after I turned it up. Now its a hotter water heater lol.


----------



## blueridgeman

Peering into and cleaning up my ole 3D Maglight from some corroded batteries. 

Once that was done I pulled the old light and installed the Malkoff upgrade. I did my own cut with a coping saw on the reflector and probably cut it too short since I have a big black spot in the center so will order the pre-cut reflector now.


----------



## bykfixer

Good score BRM

Yeah, there should not be a big hole in the beam of a Malkoff'd Maglite. 





Left is a pre-cut Malkoff. Should be about 1/8" lip remaining.

If you have a "pre-D" Maglite, as in no D in the serial number the Malkoff spacer will also be needed. It fills a slight gap in the head itself. That may be why you got a hole in the beam.


----------



## blueridgeman

bykfixer said:


> Good score BRM
> 
> Yeah, there should not be a big hole in the beam of a Malkoff'd Maglite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left is a pre-cut Malkoff. Should be about 1/8" lip remaining.
> 
> If you have a "pre-D" Maglite, as in no D in the serial number the Malkoff spacer will also be needed. It fills a slight gap in the head itself. That may be why you got a hole in the beam.



This is a D serial so it's spill from where I cut the reflector too short I think. I can get a pre-cut from Malkoff, just need to find something else I need there like a black bezel or cap once he has those back in stock. I don't want to pay $9 to ship a $9 item.


----------



## bykfixer

I don't blame you on that one.

An alternative (if you feel like attempt 2) is buy a new stock one from ZBattery, along with some repair parts like a new spring, gaskets and a lens perhaps to offset the shipping cost and cut another one yourself.

I played with a SureFire A2 trying to figure out how to twist the tailcap to "on" while only half press-ing the button for the low feature... with one handed operation. Folks say it can be done but dang if I can figure out how to. For those who aren't familiar, the A2 is a hi/lo momentary light with a tailcap you twist to stay on. Half press gets you a low output LED array and full press gets you the LED array and a bright light bulb. You can twist it to stay on whichever mode you are in. But doing it one handed and consistently on low is a daunting task for me at this point.
Edit: call it fatigue relief, but after sleeping like a rock last night, this morning I figured it out in like 22 seconds....
After the other night where I worked from 7:00am to 2:am the next day they called me back in at 8am and I worked another 12 hours. Last night I was like a flying flag after a cat 3 hurricane... worn out.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

blueridgeman said:


> Peering into and cleaning up my ole 3D Maglight from some corroded batteries.
> 
> Once that was done I pulled the old light and installed the Malkoff upgrade. I did my own cut with a coping saw on the reflector and probably cut it too short since I have a big black spot in the center so will order the pre-cut reflector now.



Did you twist the head to change the beam pattern?

Bill


----------



## Tachead

We had our first winter storm last night and it knocked out the power for a large part of the city including my Gym. When I got there I was scared I would be turned away but, nope I was free to work out in the dark. The main part of the gym was lit by outside light coming through the windows but, the back rooms were pitch black and the change rooms were only lit by a battery powered work light(just the sink area). Luckily of course I had a light on me albeit only a 200 lumen(on turbo) Eagletac D25C Nichia 219A 4500K High CRI. It's 129 lumen high mode was plenty enough to see in the back room so I could do my warmup though. I was the only one using this room as it was pitch black and no one else had a flashlight. 

Here is a pic of it lighting the room via ceiling bounce...






Half way through my workout the power came back on but, I didn't need it anyway.


----------



## MaxLumenzo

My FIL has vision problems and can't see very well, so I had to pull out my MH27UV to help him move around outside this evening. He was surprised by how bright it was. Thinking of getting him one for Christmas


----------



## blah9

Nice! One time the power went out at the gym on me but unfortunately everyone was eventually kicked out despite being able to see from the sun shining through the windows. Glad you got to stay.

Last night my wife and I used my Emisar D4vn to look through some boxes for a couple items. We found one but didn't find the other. Oh well.


----------



## terjee

H600Fc to light the space above ceiling tiles, while picking locations for and mounting up some WiFi access points.

Nothing too exciting, but a good “how did I ever get by without this light?”-kinda thing.


----------



## Tachead

blah9 said:


> Nice! One time the power went out at the gym on me but unfortunately everyone was eventually kicked out despite being able to see from the sun shining through the windows. Glad you got to stay.
> 
> Last night my wife and I used my Emisar D4vn to look through some boxes for a couple items. We found one but didn't find the other. Oh well.



Oh, that sucks. Right in the middle of your workout? Thanks, yeah it would have been a bummer if I missed a workout and drove there for nothing.


----------



## blah9

Tachead said:


> Oh, that sucks. Right in the middle of your workout? Thanks, yeah it would have been a bummer if I missed a workout and drove there for nothing.



Yes, soon after I started. It was disappointing but at least I didn't get too sweaty since I planned on showering there before working that day and driving home would have taken way too much time.


----------



## Tachead

blah9 said:


> Yes, soon after I started. It was disappointing but at least I didn't get too sweaty since I planned on showering there before working that day and driving home would have taken way too much time.


That sucks. I would have been pissed but, at least you weren't too sweaty like you said. I'm glad my gyms owner is cool. And, I am glad I am always prepared with a light. Sometimes it pays to be a flashaholic.


----------



## bykfixer

nevrknow said:


> TY
> 
> And oh yea. I think we got out by midnight. Only thing saving us was there were 2 side roads that bypassed that area the cops could redirect traffic to. The other good thing that came out of it. After that my boss would ALWAYS ask me first what the plan of action was. On EVERYTHING.



For 2 days the same contractor was digging a roadside ditch knowing water services were just below finished grade. Me being an inspector usually involves watching others work and making sure things are done correctly. But those 2 days I assisted an un-learn-ed laborer in the fine art of locating the lines with a shovel but being positioned where the operator cannot dig because I'm blocking him. 

Tonight I provided light to a fellow tightening bolts for a 12" water main being tied to a 16" main. I had my PK PR-1 on low in my right hand. Being near traffic I had a Mag ML50 on strobe with a traffic wand in my left hand to ensure motorists in 5 pm traffic slowed down as they passed by.






Photo taken before a flashlight was needed.


----------



## PaladinNO

Well, nothing so far today. But my Nitecore HC90 headlamp came in handy yesterday evening when I was trying to traverse the rather slippery front yard [(snow + sun) + cold = a layer of ice].
...After having turned off all three exteriour lights on the house as I wanted to test the new reversing lights I had fitted on my '08 VW Caddy.

They turned out very well!

https://1drv.ms/i/s!AuFMZD__7mN2iGb6G5rSp-elcT99
_The light on the upper right is one of the old extra lights I had fitted (bunch of China 5 mm LEDs). The upper-left is the upgrade.
Picture taken from ~8 meters away. Camera on automatic white-balance.

_https://1drv.ms/i/s!AuFMZD__7mN2iGWLuxerKtK0g1SC_
Both light upgrades fitted. All illumination are from the reversing lights only. The edge of the road down to the left is about 40 meters away. So decent throw too.

_I asked at the local garage today whether so much light when reversing is legal. His response:

"...I have no idea." [sic]



Lights installed are:
2x Odin Lights P21W 28W LED (direct swap with standard reversing bulb).
2x Odin Lights TX 20W.

4280 Lumen output total.


----------



## peter yetman

Nice, I need something like that on the truck. can't see a damn thing reversing in the dark. Normally I point a Hound Dog out of the window, that's a much better solution.
Legal? Probably not.
P


----------



## PaladinNO

peter yetman said:


> Legal? Probably not.



Great! Just what I wanted then. :devil:

I swapped the front and rear indicator lights too.
https://1drv.ms/i/s!AuFMZD__7mN2iGexQBRmxX5aes7l 
_Image is an extract of the video recording I did, hence the quality is rather "meh".

_Upgrade on the left, factory on the right.

...Now that I think about it, I haven't yet taken a look at the brightness _from a distance_ in daylight (...in as much "light" as there is during daytime in a Norwegian winter). Or in the dark for that matter.

And best of all, just to point it out: No CAN-BUS errors anywhere (the part that worried me the most - after blowing a fuse or the battery exploding).


----------



## bykfixer

Last night I played lego with my SureFires and a pile of VitalGear stuff that arrived at my house unannounced.





3 complete VG's and some parts.

Well it started out that my first Tana drop-in had arrived. It came programmed lo/hi but I wanted hi/lo. After cycling a bit using the mode change process for a bit, my dogs were erupting at the front door. What-thuh? The UPS guy was dropping off an unexpected delivery. Thinking it was for Mrs. Fixer I noticed my name on the package. And it was from Asia. "What could this be?" went through my mind. Everything was wrapped tightly in bubble wrap, so it took some time to reveal a little at a time a bunch of lego stuff from PK himself. What-a-treat!!! 

Little by little a bunch of lego combos were assembled then it was back to the Tana. With that I settled on a 4 setting mode with memory. I now have an E2D that starts on about 25 lumens. Yessssssss!
Beam shots, scouring my backyard on each setting, just gawking at the accumulation of bright lights in small packages, and sitting back in an easy chair contemplating the potential legos upcoming.... 

Still excited at 4am I found myself meandering through the house using the white LED's of an A2. 

C'moooooon sundown...


----------



## ven

One thing to say(well 2 actually), PK is simply awesome, what a guy!..............2nd WOW


----------



## LeanBurn

bykfixer said:


> For 2 days the same contractor was digging a roadside ditch knowing water services were just below finished grade. Me being an inspector usually involves watching others work and making sure things are done correctly. But those 2 days I assisted an un-learn-ed laborer in the fine art of locating the lines with a shovel but being positioned where the operator cannot dig because I'm blocking him.
> 
> Tonight I provided light to a fellow tightening bolts for a 12" water main being tied to a 16" main. I had my PK PR-1 on low in my right hand. Being near traffic I had a Mag ML50 on strobe with a traffic wand in my left hand to ensure motorists in 5 pm traffic slowed down as they passed by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken before a flashlight was needed.



Don't you require trench walls to prevent engulfment?


----------



## bykfixer

The guy is sitting on the pipe about 4 feet deep. Optical illusion makes it look deeper. About mid-way to the right is the tip end of a blunted screwdriver setting on the top that he used to poke a gasket into place. 

To answer the question... yes we do.
Edit: unless the trench is deemed to be in solid rock. A device is used to apply sudden pressure to a trench wall and a reading on a dial based on the resistance the probe faced when impacting the wall indicates yay or nay. 
End edit.


----------



## jfhrtn

Ended up felling about a 85ft elm tree this afternoon so the well company could finally get their truck in to dig the well. Got started about 1:30 and ended up working on it until about 7 this evening. Needless to say by the end of it I was working by the light of my old PD35 work light shoved between two branches. The beam on the D1VN was a bit to narrow for the task haha and still waiting on a couple D1 quads to arrive to fill in for the PD35 tasks. The D1VN worked great for keeping an eye on a couple widow makers in the surrounding trees though. Almost 6 hours of work and 2 18650's later the job was done and all got the area cleaned. I'll post a pic of the scene with daylight still present and a pic of the scene as I was finishing up this evening.


----------



## tech25

Was changing a filter for a neighbors central air unit, in a dimly lit boiler room. started with my Okluma DC1, but changed over to hands free zebralight H600fc.


----------



## gurdygurds

Sc53c and Ti3 have been getting used nightly for dog walks and normal around the house stuff. The 0.01 super low on the Zebra is awesome. Use it a ton. I must've been a jewel thief in a former life. Love the low lows.


----------



## bykfixer

Yesterday at my work I gave a fellow inspector a FourSevens Knight. Well that was like giving a monkey a machine gun, but entertainment was worth it. Being a non flashaholic who finds zoomies complicated, when he was figuring out the high/low twist/push action and how to swap the smooth vs battle bezel... awe man I felt bad for the guy sitting in the truck next to him as he kept accidently zapping the guys retinas...lol... that guy was probably see-ing stars well into last night as he must've been "tazed" by the 450 cool white lumens at 3 feet away... oh I don't know... 20 times? lol. The passenger put on shades like the 3rd time but at that range only welding glasses woulda helped the poor guy. "STOP ****-in aiming the **** light at my ****-in eyes you moron!!, the guy says to the other guy as he zapped him again... 

Then the other inspector says "what flashlight you got in your right jacket pocket, because I know you have at least one in every pocket". I pulled out my Tana'd E2D and said "a Croation SureFire"... he said "alright, left pocket". I pulled out my EB1c and said "bad guy blinder". The poor guy who was see-ing spots says "holy crap dude how many you got with you?" The other guy says "I told you, brutha man's got one in every pocket". Shortly after that the blinded guy was being zapped again by the Knight. 

Neither had ever seen a CR123 battery before I gave that fellow the Knight.


----------



## gurdygurds

Bykfixer.......the Unapologetic Flashaholic. Lol


bykfixer said:


> Yesterday at my work I gave a fellow inspector a FourSevens Knight. Well that was like giving a monkey a machine gun, but entertainment was worth it. Being a non flashaholic who finds zoomies complicated, when he was figuring out the high/low twist/push action and how to swap the smooth vs battle bezel... awe man I felt bad for the guy sitting in the truck next to him as he kept accidently zapping the guys retinas...lol... that guy was probably see-ing stars well into last night as he must've been "tazed" by the 450 cool white lumens at 3 feet away... oh I don't know... 20 times? lol. The passenger put on shades like the 3rd time but at that range only welding glasses woulda helped the poor guy. "STOP ****-in aiming the **** light at my ****-in eyes you moron!!, the guy says to the other guy as he zapped him again...
> 
> Then the other inspector says "what flashlight you got in your right jacket pocket, because I know you have at least one in every pocket". I pulled out my Tana'd E2D and said "a Croation SureFire"... he said "alright, left pocket". I pulled out my EB1c and said "bad guy blinder". The poor guy who was see-ing spots says "holy crap dude how many you got with you?" The other guy says "I told you, brutha man's got one in every pocket". Shortly after that the blinded guy was being zapped again by the Knight.
> 
> Neither had ever seen a CR123 battery before I gave that fellow the Knight.


----------



## Repsol600rr

Friends fiance crashed her car the other day (she's fine, just embarrassed) so my friend and I decided to fix it. Sourced a new hood, radiator, crossmember, radiator core support and headlight from a junkyard. So today we put it all back together. Used a nebo workbrite 2 and my c2 with m61nll. Worked out great and made it possible to see in that poorly lit garage. Both got nice and dirty and the surefire picked a some more character marks which im happy about.


----------



## ven

Awesome mr fixer, i hate night shifts n stuff, but i want to work one with you...............not work too hard mind, just armed with PK and surefire kind of work

Some sprockets shot and making a racket which took out a chain. So the 6p with sportac triple 219b on 20% was used to flood a little light on the subject. 2 new 5ft rollers with twin sprockets in place, then new chain fitted. Not much room, by that, imagine trying to knit a jumper inside a tea towel holder........yep not much room. The 6p kind of looked like a burgundy 6p after, with contamination from the rusty worn chain/sprocket swarf. I would have got a pic, but did not want to ruin my phone! What a burger to clean as well.................that stuff sticks like **** to a blanket.


----------



## bykfixer

Ven, you woulda got a kick out of this evenings use. I'm on a project that was supposed to be completed Nov 6th. The contractor is being charged an $1100 per day penalty for not being finished. 
Long days are the norm lately. This evening there was some paving work that was still occuring after dark. The contractor had no lights on equipment so the roller could not see if he had rolled all of the wrinkles out... 

Flashlight time again and of course those who know me saying "well?.... you gonna whip out a flashlight?" 
My PK PR-1 has a cool beam. The cold temps with hot asphalt caused some steam issues... minor issue until a cool beam hit it. Then it glowed like crazy... hmmmm.
Aha! I had my E2D with the Tana 219B module... 

Perfect!! Suddenly the little wrinkles that remained cast shadows and steam was nearly invisible. Before the E2D was acquired my Malkoff'd 6P with a WLL would've been used with good results. But I think the tint of the 219B had enough cool to appear brighter yet enough warm to cut through the steam like it was being blown away by a fan. So it served way better than my WLL probably would have.

My little flashlight came in handy at work yet again.


----------



## tech25

I was called to a immobile persons house. Most of the lights were off, his wife was by the door urging us to go to the hospital already, his medications were in a different room and both of them didn't remember what he takes. His complaint was chronic pain for a few months and his vitals were stable, so out came my PK-PR1, I went and got the meds. Though this was in the afternoon, the house was darkened and very cluttered.


----------



## bykfixer

Bless you 25. Thank you for doing what you do.


----------



## tech25

Thanks for the PR-1! During the day it tends to move my MD2 with M61N to my bag for backup.


----------



## OEOE

Went to pick up one of the company’s planes from the paint shop and I had to fly it back to our main maintenance base at a nearby airport. This requires a very thorough preflight inspection and even though it’s broad daylight and the plane is in a well lit hangar, I pulled out my edc of the day, an emisar D4vn and my copilot, a fairly new guy, asks what do I need that for? I just told him, watch and learn. The flashlight made it easier to find several minor details and a couple of not so minor ones. I then explained to him how a good flashlight can be a real help checking things out and even more so out in the open where your eyes are adapted to the bright light and that makes it harder to see anything that’s in shadow. I think a new flashaholic has just been born as he immediately said that he wants to replace his cheap plastic light with something better. After a brief consultation we ended up ordering a fenix with a protected 18650 lithium cell and built in usb charger as a good starter light for him.


----------



## ven

Good stuff OEOE, i have often said i use a light more in the day than at night(certainly in the week anyway, weekend is other way round and night time use only). Artificial light needs to be overpowered, shadows need to be blasted away! Right colour temp is very important for me here, as too warm or too cold does not fall easy on the eye. 

Last night i used the sc62d to get around the house, set up the heater for the garage to warm Madisons Rabbits and guinea pigs. The 145lm H2 of 5000k luxeon T did the job just fine


----------



## MarkusFlash

I had to do some plumbing, kitchen sink. No room to move, no decent light. My Skilhunt H03 headlamp saved the day. Not only does it make a lot of light but it generates a beautiful, natural field of light rendering colors well while not adding any bulk to my head. In fact I pretty much forgot the light on my head and had it on several hours while doing repair work around the house. I wish I had such a light when I was in the plumbing business many years ago. But back then the LED technology was not there. BTW here is a review of my beloved Skilhunt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSMNPq5c6-s&t=239s


----------



## TurkishCoffee

I went to do some touchup painting on my [1978] car. Now, unfortunately I park in an underground garage at an apartment complex with practically no lighting. It's almost completely dark in there aside from some dim fluorescent lights in the center of the garage. Since I was doing touchup paint work I needed to see the color of the areas I was painting well, and hold a brush, so I went with my vintage incan Justrite model 1904 head lamp. Upgraded to a new halogen bulb, with 4+ hours of runtime on NiMH batteries, it's perfect for that kind of thing. Working on the car in total darkness always provides a good excuse to break out the lighting.


----------



## Phlogiston

I was installing a new refrigerator for a pensioner I know, where I had to remove the plug, run the cable through a hole too small for said plug, then put the plug back on. My Nitecore MT06MD (a 2×AAA penlight) came in very handy for making sure the cable wasn't being trapped as I slid the fridge into its space under the counter. 

The MT06MD was narrow enough to fit in the small gap at the side of the fridge, between it and the cupboard unit, so I wasn't being dazzled by reflections off the front of the fridge the way I would have been if I'd been trying to shine the beam from a wider light down there. 

I got sour Haribo sweets as a thank you for that one - she knows I like those, whether I'm over 40 or not!


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Even though I was just sitting under a ceiling fan/light combo w/ 2 x 1640 lumens CFLs, I didn't have enough light to reinstall a screw into my eye glasses. I used my P1R Peacekeeper to help me set and tighten the screw. Boring, I know... (49 yr old eyes)


----------



## bykfixer

Not boring at all when that little screw falls to the floor because your 49 year old eyes didn't see it properly... until you whipped out a flashlight that is...


----------



## CREElumens

JohnnyBravo said:


> Even though I was just sitting under a ceiling fan/light combo w/ 2 x 1640 lumens CFLs, I didn't have enough light to reinstall a screw into my eye glasses. I used my P1R Peacekeeper to help me set and tighten the screw. Boring, I know... (49 yr old eyes)



Haha. I constantly use my flashlights on my home which I need often to see. The energy saving bulbs in my house are terrible. I find it more enjoyable to carry my edc flashlight around.


----------



## Phlogiston

Yep. I routinely use an Astrolux S41S in 10-lumen mode to read the tiny markings on surface-mount electronic parts. Better CRI, with varying angle and brightness as I move the light around until the marking becomes clear. Extra lumens at hand if I drop a part and can't see where it went...


----------



## ven

Today for a change i had an AA day(well 14500 to be exact)..............So thrunite T10s 219c 4000k and lumapower AA again 219c. Inspections in the roof void mainly, not sure either would replace my 16650 fed lights any time soon for full time duty. Just not enough in the tank when using around 200lm outputs. Still it is all fun, variety keeps things fresh.


----------



## terjee

Tidying up some in the basement storage with a H600Fc Mk III. I’m still both amazed and amused by how much the lights I do buy actually gets used, and how much of a difference they make, regardless of if it’s up a mountain or down in a basement.


----------



## bykfixer

It's a treat to hear the stories. Freshen up Ven. 

Me? I just randomly turned on my E2D with a singLED set at 25-ish lumens just to see it light. Oh, and I used the tailcap of my PR-1 to rip open a package.

Where's my E2?... wanna see it light again... brb... found it in my wife's posession... no, no, no, give it back...


----------



## Darkbain

I used my ol' PD35 to work on a residential heating unit located in a dark attic to test and swap out sequencers. Then to look down into a sewer clean out to see if there was water flow in a rental.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD35 to find my way around in a steam tunnel.


----------



## U2v5

Checking the water level in the Christmas tree [emoji319] stand and topping it off. [emoji318]


----------



## bykfixer

Today I get a call from Mrs. Fixer saying the dogs are swimming in the kitchen... uh, this can't be good. Well it turns out the water heater failure at Christmas tradition has happened again. With 9 days left of a 5 year warranty this one failed. Eh, it's just a thing for a flashaholic to have an excuse to use the ever faithful head lamp. Uh oh. It's in my truck that's in the shop. 

Tooth-hold it is.... a Streamlight Scorpion gets the nod. Mine starts on low (20 or so lumens) and the rubber cover is easy on these old teeth.


----------



## Ishango

Keep writing these stories, guys. Fun to read, so many great uses. Ah, the (not so) good old water heater broke down at Christmas story. 

I myself used my PD32 two days ago. My girlfriend had a minor parking incident with my car (she won't hear the end of that one anytime soon)  She came back late in the afternoon when it was already too dark to see any scratches and dents (my car is dark blue). So I used my PD32 on full power to try and inspect the damage. My girlfriend took over the light one second to see for herself. When one of our girls asked something about why were not going inside just yet, she flashed the flashlight in their direction by accident for just a second or so. Now our two girls saw stars :sigh: and my girlfriend said that she wasn't aware it was this bright.

Yesterday my girlfriend wanted to pick me up while walking from work back home. Again beginning of the evening and it was dark out. She first went to a location with the car that was pretty much at the same distance as my original location (more of a horizontal move from my original destination than coming halfway my route). When finally driving towards me (I had walked 3/4 the distance to home by now, it would have taken me mere 7 minutes from there) she couldn't see me walking beside the road. So I did what every flashaholic would do, I grabbed my TK09 and flashed it a few times pointed towards the ground. Those 900 lumens sure drew her attention.


----------



## bykfixer

Often times when driving home from work after dark I see people along the side of the road walking in dark clothing. With a hood on and facing away from traffic. 
Warm clothes tend to be dark colored, I get that. I also get that a hood keeps you warmer while muffling your hearing somewhat.

Laws in my state dictate pedestrians walk facing traffic, but no cop is going to write a ticket for them walking with traffic... no sane cop anyway. 

When I walk at night I keep in mind that it's dark, I'm wearing dark clothes and my hearing is subdued by ear warming something or other. So I carry a plastic flashlight aiming it at the ground. The plastic type often glow at the tip where light passes through the outside tip. When carrying the light aiming down, arms swinging creates a motion of the light for a more liklihood of catching the attention of a motorist. 

Last night I did just that. I used my 2x AA Icon Modus for that and a Maglite ML50 to peer forward into the distance.


----------



## peter yetman

I live and work in what you would call The Sticks.
Very rural and no lighting on roads no wider than a tractor.
So often at night when I'm driving, I come across people unlit, walking along our lanes in the pitch dark.
I often stop and offer them the loan of a light and they look at me like I'm some sort of Mad Axeman.
Townies, they have no idea that country roads are actually more dangerous than a motorway.
P


----------



## bykfixer

The other day I spoke of giving a PK Knight to a coworker who later said "what's in your right jacket pocket" etc... 

Today we were peering into a 25 foot deep (8m) manhole to inspect a repair. Between his PK Knight on high and my PK PR-1 on high both aiming into the manhole in broad daylight the about 900 combined lumens made the bottom light up some. 

I reached in my _left_ jacket pocket and pulled out a SureFire EB1c and said "here's why I carry this one" and used the pencil beam to illuminate the inside of the manhole very well, top to bottom. After we had inspected (and approved) the repair he smiled and asked "how many lumens is that one pray-tell?" I responded "only 200 but this is what is called a pencil beam". Tomorrow I'll present him with a gen 1 Pelican 2350 since it's 100 lumen pencil beam lights up inside of manholes fairly well too.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The other night I dropped something on the floor so I pulled my P35 out of it's pouch and used it to find whet I dropped. In the process, I also dropped the PD35's pouch, and had to use the light to find that also.


----------



## Boris74

I got one of them cold weather Nitecore 18650 cells today. It’s sitting in the streamlight HLX right now outside at 15F getting nice and cold. We shall see just how good it works when it’s 15F. I’ll let it sit another hour or so. Might see how well it works when it gets down to 0F and colder tonight.


----------



## bykfixer

I kept using my E2D with a low power SingLED at 1% (about 1 lumen) to see if I could catch Santa sliding down my chimney, then it dawned on me....


The fireplace is electric. There is no chimney. Doh!


----------



## peter yetman

Doesn't stop him, it's magic, you know. P


----------



## bykfixer

bykfixer said:


> I kept using my E2D with a low power SingLED at 1% (about 1 lumen) to see if I could catch Santa sliding down my chimney, then it dawned on me....
> 
> 
> The fireplace is electric. There is no chimney. Doh!



I know, I know... can't figure out how he gets in. Doggie door was locked, windows n doors were locked...
He doesn't trip the alarm or wake the dogs... he doesn't show up on the monitor either...

But this morning the cookies were gone and goodies for the kids were under the tree. 
Amazing.


----------



## ven

The hi cri rotary was used to make sure rain deer food was evenly distributed along the path , to the front door and around. It was also used to sweep it up, Rudolph must have still been full from mr fixers .

Also the little PR1 was used to search, spot little escaped dragon food. To spikes happiness, both locusts were found near the viv, then placed back in, ready for his Xmas meal.


----------



## bykfixer

This evening I used my E2D with low power SingLED on 25% (about 25 lumens) to spot for reigndeer turds while searching the back yard for remnants of a missing bag of cookies that disappeared while I napped today. :huh:






This guy here is notorious for swiping cookies off the counter.


Each year my neice makes a bunch of really awesome cookies for the family and each year Onyx the dog will grab a bag off the counter that somebody ends up leaving on the counter within his reach. 
The wife's youngest son sticks his in the fridge. Mine were in the coffee cabinet, but Mrs. Fixer.... well this year it was hers that got gone. He never scarfs anything else off the counter since we stopped leaving chocolate pop tarts out. 

All that remained of the bag of cookies was the ribbon closure. And that 219B did a great job at illuminating reigndeer turds...


----------



## blah9

Took a walk in a different direction tonight. Usually only go that way during the daytime but not really sure why since I carry lights all the time. So this time I walked on a darker street right next to a road and used my Emisar D4vn to light the way and ensure that drivers could see me. Now I'm thinking I might have to go that way more often.


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> This evening I used my E2D with low power SingLED on 25% (about 25 lumens) to spot for reigndeer turds while searching the back yard for remnants of a missing bag of cookies that disappeared while I napped today. :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy here is notorious for swiping cookies off the counter.
> 
> 
> Each year my neice makes a bunch of really awesome cookies for the family and each year Onyx the dog will grab a bag off the counter that somebody ends up leaving on the counter within his reach.
> The wife's youngest son sticks his in the fridge. Mine were in the coffee cabinet, but Mrs. Fixer.... well this year it was hers that got gone. He never scarfs anything else off the counter since we stopped leaving chocolate pop tarts out.
> 
> All that remained of the bag of cookies was the ribbon closure. And that 219B did a great job at illuminating reigndeer turds...




I bet that hi cri 219b really made the reindeer turds pop!


----------



## GuyinWY

Took the Surefire M6 out with me last night to check cows from the pickup, it’s old and burns through batteries like no other but man do I love that light. [emoji1] Modern LEDs outperform it, but it’s like getting in an old American muscle car. There’s just something enjoyable about that old technology.


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> I bet that hi cri 219b really made the reindeer turds pop!



You-betcha. 




GuyinWY said:


> Took the Surefire M6 out with me last night to check cows from the pickup, it’s old and burns through batteries like no other but man do I love that light. [emoji1] Modern LEDs outperform it, but it’s like getting in an old American muscle car. There’s just something enjoyable about that old technology.



Agreed. Especially those high powered ones like an M6 or a big block engine.
Welcome to CPF. You'll fit in well here.


I was hoping to use a 1aa MDC with an M31/VME head that according to tracking was on my local postal carriers truck today, but he rode past my house without stopping. Dratz.

I was looking forward to trying an E head and LumensFactory 2 cell bulb being pushed by 1.2 volts as a potential jewel thief light.


----------



## OEOE

Bedside table lamp died 3 nights ago and I’ve been in no great hurry to replace it because it gave me an excuse to use my acebeam EC50II. Using it in a tail stand mode on the second lowest level, it was putting out as much light as the 40watt light. Was actually sorry when the wife came home with a new table lamp!


----------



## peter yetman

Boo! Our bedside light died in the Spring, still getting away with it.
P


----------



## ven

You actually have bed side lights........................


----------



## bykfixer

Bedside table lamp? Whatz that for? 


Welp, my VME'd 1AA MDC w/M31W arrived. (sheesh that's a lotta TLA's)...

I spent about 3 hours playing Lego with that, other Malkoff lights, SureFire, a Klarus P1A (yup, legos with SureFire stuff), Vital Gear, all trying out various combinations of LED's and light bulbs. First to see what all will run off a 1AA alkaline Rayovac Fusion but eventually to see what all combos could house a M31/M61 and still have a dwarf'd E looking front end. 

While that took place the mailman dropped off a gunmetal E2 executive from Seattle a week early. So that kinda ended the lego fun. Mrs. Fixer had a friend over from Phoenix so we hung out a while and when she left it was outside in 16° weather to play with that E2 using a Lumens Factory bulb to pretend it was 1997 again and I'd just received my first miniature 6 volt flashlight. Being barefoot and in short sleeves the game was over kinda-quick-like. 

Perhaps the frigid air had my synaps-eez firing quicker? Perhaps it was protective instincts asking "wth are you doing out here"?... 

I dunno, but it occured to me as I was spotting dog turds and wow-ing over the big-Maglite type throw from such a small flashlight that for 3 years I've been living a secret life as a flashlight geek. Simply put, so called normal people are somewhere drinking beer, working on cars, watching Thursday night football, arguing like an episode of Jerry Springer or whatever so called normal people do while I'm outside freezing my 53 year old toes off playing with a flashlight like a school kid.

Even the dogs were looking at me (from indoors) like they were asking "whatz that fool doing now?"...


----------



## peter yetman

ven said:


> You actually have bed side lights........................




Mrs. Yeti likes to try and convince herself that we're normal.
P


----------



## ven

peter yetman said:


> Mrs. Yeti likes to try and convince herself that we're normal.
> P



:laughing: i like it! 

I tell myself every night, just before bed ..........." i am normal" , then i hear "no your not", before you know it, an argument breaks out with myself...........


----------



## U2v5

Simply put, so called normal people are somewhere drinking beer, working on cars, watching Thursday night football, arguing like an episode of Jerry Springer or whatever so called normal people do while I'm outside freezing my 53 year old toes off playing with a flashlight like a school kid.

Even the dogs were looking at me (from indoors) like they were asking "whatz that fool doing now?"...[/QUOTE]

Hahahaha! [emoji38]

Since the early 1960s family and friends have found me outside at night “testing” some type of illumination device (lanterns, D cell incandescent flashlight, ac powered home movie light bar, search lights, off-road lights, hand held LED lights, etc, etc etc...) and made similar comments as your dogs! 🤣

We are at the dawn of the “Golden Age of Hand Held Lighting” and I’m enjoying the fact that when my batteries run low I just pop in a fresh set and place the worn ones in the charger!

🤓


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

While the fluorescent lights were out in the room leading into the restaurant where many gathered while the waitress was taking names for tables, to assist her, I beamed up to the ceiling the Nitecore Tini on instant Turbo mode from my lanyard and her astonished face gratified me to no end. 

Just another ‘day’ in the life of a light-obsessed flasha...

Well, someone has to light up the world!


----------



## david57strat

U2v5 said:


> Hahahaha! [emoji38]
> 
> ...when my batteries run low I just pop in a fresh set and place the worn ones in the charger!"



Amen to that, brother. Chargers are our friends


----------



## blueridgeman

Had a tiny leak from the icemaker copper line I discovered this morning with a small pool of water in front of the fridge. I pulled it away from the wall and checked with my mighty Wildcat. Seems to be mitigated for now with the icemaker turned off. Will get a plumber in to replace the line during regular hours/fees.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Was at Cabela's earlier today. I was looking at some 1911s on display and had to use my Malkoff MDC SHO to get a better look at them on the 3rd shelf from the top within that glass case...


----------



## Taz80

Had a little fun with my son today. Wen we walk the dog he always uses my TK35UE MT-G2, so I switched it with the XM-L2 U2 version. As soon as he turned it on he said " hey whats wrong with this light? " followed by "ok what did you do". Turns out he likes the floody beam better, says he can see better with it.


----------



## Rstype

Currently working on a heating system that went down a few hours ago. Having my Prometheus alpha lighting my way around the basement and working on the controls for a burnham boiler. Nice to have things rendered correctly in terms of color so that I can tell the difference in the wiring. But man it's cold lol


----------



## aginthelaw

I’m back at my old house where my in laws now live, looking out the backyard where I locked up 13 people when I lived there (as a cop, not a random guy that locks people down in his basement). My nieces boyfriend has his fire equipment truck so maybe I won’t have to beat someone’s *** this week (they smashed my windshield out last week along with 11 of my neighbors). I really need to move. Happy new year [emoji323] otherwise


----------



## bykfixer

I played lego some more. Tried all kinds of things with various E P and C threaded lights. Both incan and LED were conceived. Most ideas did not work, but now I know what does and what doesn't based on the dozens of 123 sized lights I own. 

That was after stopping a squealing attic whirlybird vent that woke me at 4am. I climbed the pull down attic stairs, turned on lights and thought "hmmm I have a VME'd MDC 1xaa with an M31W now... turned off the lights, climbed back down the stairs, grabbed um flashlight, climbed back up the stairs, tail stood the light and set about lubricating the bearing with silicone spray. Luckily lube-ing from the inside did the trick (this time).


----------



## rodm1

Searching for my hat and some electrical work.


----------



## ChibiM

Son threw up, used the Acebeam K40M to light up the room while my daughter was still sleeping. Not so much fun though


----------



## Ishango

Today was a bit of a sad day. After having carried my E01 on my keychain for 10 years (since 2007) the keyring attachment point failed. Luckily for me it was in my car, would have been worse if I've lost it. Still works like a champ. Now to find a worthy replacement. On my other keychain I carry the Beta-QR which also is a very nice light. Ordered the Nitecore TINI which might be a nice upgrade, since it always is more like a backup light.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ If you're the adventerous type you can drill a pair of 5/32" holes at right angles and get a wire type key ring through the holes. 

You drill about 1/8" deep or until they meet and there ya go. 





One I did a while ago.
Drilled like you see and one towards the head from the tailcap to meet the one shown.


----------



## gurdygurds

THIS!!!!! Might be the greatest E01 I've ever seen!!
EDIT: I'd say the only worthy replacement would be another E01.


Ishango said:


> Today was a bit of a sad day. After having carried my E01 on my keychain for 10 years (since 2007) the keyring attachment point failed. Luckily for me it was in my car, would have been worse if I've lost it. Still works like a champ. Now to find a worthy replacement. On my other keychain I carry the Beta-QR which also is a very nice light. Ordered the Nitecore TINI which might be a nice upgrade, since it always is more like a backup light.


----------



## Ishango

Thanks gurdygurds and bykfixer. I personally don't have the proper equipment to drill a new attachment point. This was my second LED light I bought starting my collection. It will go back to my EDC rotation for as long as it keeps working (working great).

I did think about replacing this one for a new(er) E01, but also maybe it is time to upgrade this light  So many options to choose from.


----------



## AZguy

That’s awesome wear, Yea I’d definitely file that sharp and edge and reshape it then drill a new attachment point on the other side . I’d probably get a new light for daily carry just because lol but I still want all my stuff to be ready to be used if I want.



Ishango said:


> Today was a bit of a sad day. After having carried my E01 on my keychain for 10 years (since 2007) the keyring attachment point failed. Luckily for me it was in my car, would have been worse if I've lost it. Still works like a champ. Now to find a worthy replacement. On my other keychain I carry the Beta-QR which also is a very nice light. Ordered the Nitecore TINI which might be a nice upgrade, since it always is more like a backup light.


----------



## U2v5

Using the Ti 70 BOSS to take the new Aussie puppy out many times in the dark hours of the night/early morning to potty train him... helps us avoid “land mines”!!! [emoji121]🏻[emoji6]


----------



## CelticCross74

Olight R50. Crime has skyrocketed in my neighborhood. I came out one morning to find human vomit, a business card and a half gallon plastic jug that stank of cheap liquor...right outside MY LIVING ROOM WINDOW! The R50 used properly turns my large property into daylight. I am now forced to do 2 perimeter searches a day now. I thought that noise in the bushes all around my house that night while I was at my computer was "just the wind". No it was not. Local PD were here for a long time collecting evidence...

That is what I am now using my ARSENAL of high output lights for EVERY DAY AND NIGHT NOW. I am in NO way happy about this at all...


----------



## jfhrtn

Used my D4vn to refill some wildlife feeders with corn, check the trail camera, and load some firewood in the back of the truck to bring back up to the house


----------



## GrantK

Needed to change the bulbs in my headlights. It was -20c outside so I decided to go to work and change them in the underground parking garage. It is dimly lit so I am glad I brought my Armytek Tiara A1 with me. Used the magnet (bought the end cap with the magnet), and stuck it to my car while taking apart the covers and removing the air intake to get at the bulbs. I am so glad I had something to use to see what I was doing.


----------



## Repsol600rr

Been working with a buddy of mine trying to get his 68 mustang back on the road after its been sitting for a long while. He bought it as a project car and hasnt done much with it in the past few years. But finally he made it priority and is putting some money in. Been using a nebo workbrite 2, surefire c2 with m61nll, olight s1a nw, zebralight sc62w and black diamond revolt for a headlamp. Between everything we have been getting light everywhere we need it no problem.


----------



## ven

Very cool Repsol! Maybe one of my all time fav cars.................

Used the klarus p20 mainly today to try out, works very well for inspections. Only thing for me as i top my work cells off daily, is the nimh AAA part, just so much easier swapping out a single cell and one with a bigger tank. Nothing major, but as most of my lights now are 16650 fed or 18650(couple of single 14500), i find it more user friendly .


----------



## blah9

Took my new Acebeam X45vn to work today to show it off haha. Hard to not be at least somewhat intrigued by that light in my opinion, although some people were more impressed with the warmth of the light hitting their arms rather than the output itself haha.

Also used the Emisar D4vn to light the way on my walk last night.


----------



## TheFlash21

Hey Everyone,

Today I used my flashlights to take my trash out. I used my Olight S2A Baton, which pumps out about 550 lumens from two double AA Batteries. I love that little light, it's very bright and durable.


----------



## bykfixer

Welcome to the site Flash. Glad you're enjoying your Baton. 


I kinda went to the opposite extreme with an MDC 1xAA. I kept checking out how useful a 3 lumen low beam is at work in the office, while driving my truck after sundown, _while putting out the trash_, etc etc. 

USB cord for phone cam pix transfer fell under the desk... viola! There it is. Found long lost pen in my laptop bag, and checked tonsils of a coworker (who asked "new flashlight?" to which I replied "tonsil checker").
Dropped a Jolley Rancher down in the crack between the split front seat. Bam! There is a bottom to that pit... and 2 lighters, an in shell peanut and 3 quarters long since forgotten. 
Putting out the trash noises made Mrs. Fixer come to the door asking "halt, who goes there?"... I shined my little 3 lumens at her from 25 feet (8m) and hear "there's some new batteries are in the den". lol.


----------



## FortyCaliber

Left work in a hurry at the end of the workday so I could make an appointment. 

When I got to the truck I had a flat! It was already dusk and darkness came quickly. 

Used my Malkoff MDC HA LMH with AW16340 Li-Ion to light my work area in the snowy, icy, salty parking lot. 

Had my trusty SF bored 6P with Malkoff M361- LMH Drop-in and AW18650 in my backpack as backup if the MDC couldn't pull the duty. 

Also had a Prometheus AAA Copper Beta QRv2 and Inova Microlight if needed. 

Due to some logistical and technical challenges, it took me over an hour to change the tire but the MDC endured.


----------



## aih

It was yesterday. Thermostat in hotel room tucked away in a shadow. Couldn't read it without more light. Used OLIGHT S MINI TI to illuminate and adjust. Today, checked when returning to room at end of day.


----------



## tech25

Looking for stuff in my parents house, used my DC1 to light the basement up.


----------



## bykfixer

FortyCaliber said:


> Left work in a hurry at the end of the workday so I could make an appointment.
> 
> When I got to the truck I had a flat! It was already dusk and darkness came quickly.
> 
> Used my Malkoff MDC HA LMH with AW16340 Li-Ion to light my work area in the snowy, icy, salty parking lot.
> 
> Had my trusty SF bored 6P with Malkoff M361- LMH Drop-in and AW18650 in my backpack as backup if the MDC couldn't pull the duty.
> 
> Also had a Prometheus AAA Copper Beta QRv2 and Inova Microlight if needed.
> 
> Due to some logistical and technical challenges, it took me over an hour to change the tire but the MDC endured.



Did you use the medium setting?


----------



## XR6Toggie

Gave my computer a thorough clean and dust removal today. Stinger on low mode did the job well as I was cleaning the fans.


----------



## bykfixer

Used my PKDL PR-1 on medium to inspect under the hood of a new car I bought Mrs. Fixer. 

New to us anyway. 2012 Ford Escape with 26k miles driven by a little old lady who passed and her kid sold it.


----------



## Mchipman

Used my Olight S1R to search the garage for the cat carrier.
Had to take the cat to an evening appointment


----------



## Kale Orton

I've been using my new Klarus Mi X6 titanium last night/this morning with various batteries to test it out around the house - delighted that it will run batteries out to the ground, rather than just switching off suddenly. Sad to see that this model is now discontinued.


----------



## Kale Orton

This afternoon I used my MT14 tho check under the kitchen sink for leaks after my tap 'shifted', discovered some rather creative plumbing through a small opening behind a false wall; still on the hunt for my stop tap (rented accommodation, neither landlord nor agent know where it is!). The search will go on thanks to a rekindling of interest and discovery via new additions to my flashlight collection.


----------



## Tachead

Used my Zebralight H502c L2 headlamp to check pressure and top up the tires on our SUV last night.


----------



## U2v5

Used the TN36 (MK-R) on turbo to help make short work of defrosting the windshield this morning. Just slowly panned over the windshield to start melting/softening the frost. Much easier for the scraper to get a foothold. 

[emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]

[emoji6][emoji41][emoji38]


----------



## peter yetman

Now that's a good idea. Thank you.
P


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Used my Surefire EB1 (200/5 lumens version) on 5 lumens to check under our seats today after watching The Last Jedi. Thought I heard one of us drop something; we didn't. There were only 11 people in the theater including us. I waited until the end credits to look around.


----------



## the_tenth007

Used my jetbeam jet II pro to find my left Apple AirPod that I knocked off my ear putting on my seatbelt into the Bermuda Triangle of my truck between the seat and middle console. This frustratingly took about a half hour using my phone light until I made it home and grabbed this light, lesson learned, I won’t leave home without it even for a quick trip to the gym.


----------



## Richub

Used my Astrolux S41 to connect a speaker wire from a small amplifier to the speaker unit in an old jukebox in my friend's house. 
That jukebox still looks great, but it's record player is beyond repair although the speaker inside it is still working perfectly. 
Now it's playing music again, through that amplifier and a small PC with a playlist of my friend's favorite songs.

This ended up in a little prank. 

My friend is a 60's and 70's aficionado, and he lived in the USA from the late 50's to the middle 80's.
Now living in the Netherlands, Europe, his house is an almost perfect 60's museum.

He once told me about the muzak that used to play in a lot of stores and factories in the 60's and 70's, and how he grew to hate it, as it was being 'force-feeded' to the employees in a lot of workplaces for years on end...
The company he worked for back then bought a Seeburg 1000 background music machine, which my friend learned to regret for over 7 years. :green:

Here in Europe, muzak (or background music in general) never grew as big as in the USA.

While he was away on an errand, I finished hooking up that amp to his jukebox, and played some music from a Seeburg 1000 I found somewhere online.
He came home, started talking about some nice stuff he bought, until he heard that muzak playing in his room.

He looked at me sideways, hissing: "How the eff did you find this music! I didn't hear this in 30 years, and was hoping for another 30 years without it..!"
The look on his face was priceless, and we all cried from laughing about it. :laughing:


----------



## bykfixer

Great story!!

It brought back a memory of being in a KMart one evening and hearing a Muzak version of a Judas Priest tune. I remember thinking I was in a time warp or something as a xylephone was doing a solo from the song Green Manolishi with a 2 Prong Crown... 
The follow up was a cover of the Police "Everything She Does is Magic". At that point I realized I was actually still in the KMart store... but man for minute there I had no idea what was happening to my mind. 

Now I'm old and have a few covers of punk rock numbers by symphony orchestas. A Bach version the Sex Pistols "God Save the Queen" lol.


----------



## peter yetman

Look out for Rachid Taha playing Rock the Kasbar, Amazing.
P


----------



## Krumbbs1976

I used my Peak LED Solutions 600 lumen night Patrol flashlight behind a mirrored window to freak out construction workers as they came in at 5 a.m. yesterday apparently I'm incredibly scary when only my face is lit up and the person is still half-asleep LOL


----------



## sld

Used my Olight S1 mini to install a new thermocouple in the furnace last night.


----------



## bykfixer

Ahhhhh, the adventures of the daily commute. 
My pickup truck is an office on wheels. And so far this year the maid has been on holiday. 
I could not find an iPhone cord used to transfer work pix to a laptop. Now since last year I've been carrying an EB1c in the left pocket of a vest I wear in cool weather. Around new years day an MDC AA has been in the right one. I like the medium. Well yesterday I decided to use it to find that dang cord.... but it was only giving me 2 settings. High and Low. Huh? After a few minutes I figured out the lights in my pockets had been swapped. Without looking they both feel so similar I failed to realize I was trying to get medium from the SureFire. Duh!! 

Found the cord. Later I was sitting in the truck while it idled to charge the battery of my laptop and a phone. I noted a melting plastic smell. The smell came and went all last summer but had dissapeared after some electrical work had been done. The smell used to come from a melting light socket where the daytime running halogens were melting the housings. Figuring that had returned I didn't pay it any mind. After a bit I couldn't help but get curious and lift the hood to check out the issue. But this time it wasn't the lights. Huh! 

After an hour the plastic burning smell was getting strong. I really expected to see fire soon. And it was coming from the dashboard area. By then my work was done for the day so I headed home. Driving a crowded interstate after dark expecting fire to erupt from the dash was kinda freaking me out. I arrived at home and checked out all electrical items in the office on wheels like the printer, all flashlights, helmet lights, gadgets and gizmos that either use batteries or 12 volts. Nada, nothing. 

This morning I was halfway to work and it began again. I pulled over on the interstate to the shoulder and as cars, busses n trucks whizzed by at warp 6 I'm all crawling under the truck with my PR-1 checking for smoldering plastic. Nope.
I drove to a parking lot and pulled everything out of the truck. It looked like everything I own is in that truck to casual passers by I suppose. Nothing suspect found. Then I got my body all twisted up under the dash using the PR-1 and still saw nothing unusual. Weird.

When everything got put back inside I placed a small company provided fire extinguisher on the passenger seat. And strangely enough the smell stopped. It did not return all day. Hmmmmm.

I told my boss of the situation. He responded "good maybe that pos will burn up and they'll buy you a new one". (It's a 2012 Chevy in real good shape) 
Later I phoned a co-worker who has model and asked him if he ever smells burning plastic, to which he replied "yeah it comes and goes. Don't worry if it burns up they'll buy you a new one". 

Later I was talking to the department head and I mentioned the situation. She replied "don't worry about it".... 
you know the rest. 

This one may not be over. But hey, it was a good excuse to use a flashlight today.


----------



## peter yetman

Apart from the fact that the truck might blow up (Diesel or Gas?) and damage you or someone else, it saddens me that everyone seems to think it's disposable. Surely it's better to fix it than destroy it.
Sorry, I'm a leftie tree hugger.
P


----------



## Phlogiston

I have to admit, I do wonder why everyone around bykfixer seems to hate his truck!


----------



## bykfixer

Maybe my attempt at humor was taken as a corparate conspiracy against an innocent Chevy pickup. 
It's a gasoline powered vehicle that since October has mounted over $5000 in repair bills. 

In my line of work vehicles are subjected to conditions that ruin them in 5 or 6 years. Sometimes less. As many as thousands of miles a month of highway use to arrive at dusty (or muddy) off road conditions. When it's used for highway inspections it idles numerous hours everyday to power all the flashing lights to alert the motorists. It's getting worn out and is costing the company a lot in repair costs with more on the way. 
The company buys non heavy duty vehicles that are meant for heavy duty use. 

Nobody _hates_ my truck. lol. But I don't think they'd be too bothered if something happens to it. Hey, I get to take it home with me everyday, have a company maintenance card and fuel card so I aint complaining. I just got a kick out of how everybody was so calm about it potentially catching on fire. 
Usually I'm the one who says "pffft, don't sweat it" while they are all coming unglued over stuff. But for a change I was the one in panic mode. 

Whatever is was has gone away.


----------



## Tachead

Phlogiston said:


> I have to admit, I do wonder why everyone around bykfixer seems to hate his truck!


Probably because it's a Chevy😁.


----------



## bykfixer

Lots of truth there. Buncha Dodge, Ford n Toyota drivers in my company.

A few years ago they asked me "what kinda truck you want next?" I said "one with 4 round tires and a working fuel card".... 

I'm thinking it's the radio getting ready to fry. Dashboard is getting mighty hot over top of the radio when it's turned on. That's too bad too as it's one of those Bose super systems. 

Tonight I'm going to come up with an excuse to use my E2D with a 350 mAh 219B singLED...


----------



## Phlogiston

bykfixer said:


> Maybe my attempt at humor was taken as a corparate conspiracy against an innocent Chevy pickup.



There's _always_ a conspiracy  

I do find it interesting to hear about your job, though. I like knowing what happens behind the scenes, because it gives me a different perspective on the infrastructure that most of us use every day, yet hardly ever think about. 

I used to drive vans for our local council roads department when I was a student. Strictly on-road stuff, though - I was basically a mechanised gofer  We had a pool of Vauxhall Astra vans in "varying degrees of wear" - har, har - and I got one of those to ride around in. I know how you feel about your fuel card, because those cost free commutes were a significant extra benefit to my student wages! 

One particular incident I recall was when I was at the depot, _again_, having blown my third clutch of the summer. In sheer exasperation, I asked the depot guy why these %&*$ things kept blowing on me. He grinned and everyone turned to watch me as he said, "we're deliberately giving you all the clapped-out junk so none of the permanent guys have to account to their bosses for all the wrecked stuff." 

I blinked, thought about it and then said, "oh, right. That actually makes _sense_. OK, fine by me, as long as you don't care about me traipsing in here every two weeks!" The spectators looked a bit taken aback and then we all laughed. I don't think they were expecting me to be quite _that_ pragmatic. Still makes me smile, twenty years later


----------



## bykfixer

I'm that guy Phlog. Boss man gets stuck in the mud in a 2wd truck... boss gets a 4wd truck... I get told "guess what, we're giving you a _better truck_", which is the bosses old truck..... 
Like you, I keep in mind "it pays the same whether I'm driving or sitting in a repair shop". 

I work with a lot of specialists. Folks that are real good at a few things. I'm not especially good at anything except... 
They need a fixer, they send me in. Thinking is "hey it was broken when we sent him in. If he don't fix it, oh well it was already broken"... then when it does get fixed they look like heroes for being smart enough to _send that guy in_. lol. 

When I was a lot younger I worked in road maintenance. Patching potholes and cutting grass mainly. But I had a knack for being able to put a band aid on items using the darndest things. I learned by watching 'country boys' there who could fix anything with kite string, duct tape or zip-ties (known back then as riot cuffs). Being young and therefore not wise to the worldy things I just learned to think outside of the box as it were. 

Years later, as a consultant it's all about meeting the specifications. So when a bolt breaks on a bridge beam it comes down to the welder using the correct welding rods that meet spec. It's up to him how he welds it. When I arrive it's usually chaos with typical people being part of the problem by always nit-picking or just refusing to cooperate for various reasons. 
I'm used to chaos with a time limit. It's kinda like that guy in the movie who gets a grenade thrown in his foxhole with the pin pulled. Most people yell "grenade" and scatter. But sometimes a fellow picks it up and tosses it back to the enemy. 
That is the guy I work for. So when he said "maybe that pos will burn up" I took that as "I'm getting his truck soon" and it's a nice one. 4wd, big ole shiney wheels, real nice stereo, nice quiet ride and lots of horsepower. 


In the meantime, last night after turning out all the lights in the house I used my A2 on low to light my way to the kitchen to turn on the coffee pot timer for today. 
A little while later the chinese for dinner had worn off and I had the munchies. What's a flashaholic to do? Incan or LED? The bedside table has a selection of both.
Incan it is... namely a 1950's 1aa number that puts out about as much light as a birthday candle. 
Perfect.


----------



## ven

Well today i found out how tough a 6p and sportac triple is.................the answer is very tough! . Up on scissor lift inspecting a conveyor, little bit of butter fingers and it fell out of my hand. Would say around a 20ft drop, did not even flicker or switch off...............pretty impressed(and not hitting the tail cap helps). New ding which i am not too happy about though, dont mind a scrape or ano chips on beaters, but a dent does my head in :laughing: How the glass did not break/crack.............god knows. Old z2 head as well, no bezel ring on this one.










Well off the top of my head, i dont think i have dropped a light further.


----------



## SCEMan

Used my ToolVN (in mouth) to see while strapping my grandson in his car seat.


----------



## ArazelEternal

So far, I used my Nitecore P12GT on low to look inside a couple laser printers while sorting out issues.


----------



## Tachead

ven said:


> Well today i found out how tough a 6p and sportac triple is.................the answer is very tough! . Up on scissor lift inspecting a conveyor, little bit of butter fingers and it fell out of my hand. Would say around a 20ft drop, did not even flicker or switch off...............pretty impressed(and not hitting the tail cap helps). New ding which i am not too happy about though, dont mind a scrape or ano chips on beaters, but a dent does my head in :laughing: How the glass did not break/crack.............god knows. Old z2 head as well, no bezel ring on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well off the top of my head, i dont think i have dropped a light further.


Nice, glad it held up. It looks like my new ZL...






Oh well, what can you do. At least you will be even less scared of dropping it now. Use, accidentally abuse, and repeat lol...


----------



## ven

new ZL as well.................

True, the 6p is a beater anyway so its in my hand when climbing metal ladders and all kinds. Pockets with keys, all stuff i avoid with my mint surefires :laughing:


----------



## Tachead

ven said:


> new ZL as well.................
> 
> True, the 6p is a beater anyway so its in my hand when climbing metal ladders and all kinds. Pockets with keys, all stuff i avoid with my mint surefires :laughing:



Yeah, I was not impressed. 

Hey at least now we know are lights can take a harsh drop and not leave us in the dark. Thanks by the way, I had always wondered how durable those ET dropins were.


----------



## ven

Very durable from my experience, this one in particular takes the most beatings. Over the years countless drops, the usual are 3-4ft, odd 6ft here and there. Its never flickered once(if it was on of course), to hazard a guess it would be well over 100 drops, probably between 200 and 300. The 6p must be the 4th or 5th host its been in over the years(just to change things, not because the host failed). I have 5 or 6 sportacs, excellent bang for buck! The 219c and 219b are excellent and a recommend.


----------



## Tachead

ven said:


> Very durable from my experience, this one in particular takes the most beatings. Over the years countless drops, the usual are 3-4ft, odd 6ft here and there. Its never flickered once(if it was on of course), to hazard a guess it would be well over 100 drops, probably between 200 and 300. The 6p must be the 4th or 5th host its been in over the years(just to change things, not because the host failed). I have 5 or 6 sportacs, excellent bang for buck! The 219c and 219b are excellent and a recommend.


Good to know, thanks👍.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

My PD35 has seen many, ahh, "gravitational microbursts" and it's still running just fine. Used it again today to inspect some conduit runs in a ceiling. My supervisor asked to borrow it a couple of times.


----------



## Rubicon1000

Does it count if my wife is using it now? She's outside looking for her cat with my xm962 with a LF led drop in. I have a 3 mode for it too. It's become her favorite. Dan


----------



## Nev

Awesome torch , I love mine ,the most perfect cool white tint.


----------



## bykfixer

Rubicon1000 said:


> Does it count if my wife is using it now? She's outside looking for her cat with my xm962 with a LF led drop in. I have a 3 mode for it too. It's become her favorite. Dan



Yes that counts when your post count is below 44. 

Welcome to the site btw.


----------



## Skaaphaas

I use at least one of my lghts everyday, but for such mundane stuff that posting it here doesn’t really make sense. 

But I had an interesting idea today. I stopped for fuel after work and decided to check the coolant level as well. Couldn’t quite see through the white plastic of the expansion tank, so I switched the S1 mini to Turbo mode, held it flush against the side of the expansion tank and it lit up the whole thing like a home aquarium! I got an odd look from someone as I chuckled to myself thinking “what would I have done without a light on me”.


----------



## ven

I know what you mean Skaaphaas, same here, every day mine get used, hours ................a day. 

Other day i had to inspect a conveyor in the roof(boring and not worth posting, but who cares ), swap over a perspex cover and run to check for any pins out of alignment , clips missing etc. The usual 6p and triple 219b


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD35 today to navigate around a dark catwalk.


----------



## kpatz

Tonight I went for a short walk after dark. Used the S1A Baton one way and the Coast Polysteel 250 the other way.

A couple nights ago my wife dropped a small pill on the kitchen floor. I used the S1A to find it by shining it horizontally along the floor and looking for the shadow.


----------



## ven

Used a couple of lights over a few days building Lego, i needed decent output and run time. So 3 or 4 cell minimum was a must, as hours at a time would be needed. Unfortunately i had to build it twice, 1st time over 3 days and nearly completed...............to find a jam on the under carriage. So the 2nd time(stripped down to the last brick which hurt!) i did in 2 afternoon/evenings. tk75vnQ70 one night , cells were 3.7v after use.



Another time x40vn triple quad









Completed!



For some reason the pics get messed up, no matter how i edit it, it goes all funky..............oh well lol


----------



## bykfixer

Happy Birthday


----------



## ven

Cheers mr fixer


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used an old P3D to replace an SLA battery pack in a UPS.


----------



## LGT

Had to replace an ignitor on my gas stove. Everything done under stove. Used my SC600w MkIV and SC64w XHP35 at different positions for ceiling/floor bounce . Put the stove up on blocks to give some wiggle room.


----------



## kpatz

We lost power for about an hour this morning, so I used my S1A to supplement the limited daylight illumination in the bathroom as I shaved and also to find clothes in a very dark walk-in closet.


----------



## idleprocess

I have found that the Four Sevens Quark Pro QP2L-X is a satisfactory dog walking light in the neighborhood. Low and medium modes are all I find myself needing to get to the dogs' leavings before they can ... recycle ... them. Sourced a few protected 16650 cells from Illumn to cut down on operating costs.


----------



## tech25

Used an Incan AA minimag and a stock surefire e2e around the house- mostly to marvel at the tint and how far we have come since I got into flashlights.


----------



## ven

Today for the 1st time ever, used a headlamp pretty much most of the day. Thanks to NL and vinh, a nice H2r neutral white. Nice floody beam on medium worked perfect, quite a lot easier having both hands free. It will now certainly play a part in my daily use, but so will flashlights. 





Left the clip on in case i need to remove it and wear it! Fits fine with clip in place anyway, not as good as without, but good enough. Also swapped out the olight 3000mah cell, 2 reasons, 1- charge time is slow at 0.75a and dont like USB chargers if i can avoid them. 2nd safety, i can measure the voltage at the tail cap so its live. The pos is sunk down a mm or so, so wont short easy..............but the risk is still there. With a button top 30Q i can charge at 1a(works vpII) and not need to think about the live tail cap. 
Beam of course floody from the frosted optic, colour temp hard to say, would guess around 4500k with a hint of warmth there. 





Can feel the little extra weight on your head, basically you know its there, but not too much. I would say border line in weight, but then the cell is probably 1/2 the weight! (not measured).


----------



## tech25

Its funny, I was going to comment on another post of yours, that there were no headlights. I was curious why not, since the way you use your lights at work, a headlamp might be more convenient.


----------



## ven

haha, well there is one now . I think i am just more of a traditional flashlight kind of guy tbh............Of course headlamps have many advantages, certainly on jobs where you are needing 2 hands(most jobs, but the light tends to get aimed at the subject). But if others are about, headlamps can be not too popular(dazzle). So although super useful , they can have draw backs if others are around imo.


----------



## bykfixer

I like headlamps until some uses cause my hands block the light. 
What would be cool Ven is one of your triples miniaturized to be a floody fingertip of a glove.... say the pinky, because it's not used that often and out of the way.

Think I'll duct tape a PR-1 onto a pair of fingerless Mechanix gloves....


----------



## Repsol600rr

So the other day a squirrel decided it would be a great idea to take some shelter in my trucks engine bay. You know, warm and protected and whatnot. While he was in there he decided that he needed a bit of a snack. So he looked around a saw some wires around and went "hmm, these look pretty good right about now. Lets eat these." So he chewed and chewed and went straight through the wires going to the windshield sprayer and my right fog light. When he decided he'd had enough he popped out and was chillin on my tire. Apparently my girlfriend saw him there, the rat ba$tard. Anyways, my friend and I used my brand new Lumintop tool ti and my thrunite ti to work on it and solder in some new wire, and with only a couple hours and bit of swearing we got it all working fine again.


----------



## bykfixer

Try scented dryer sheets under the hood if it sits a lot.

Classic car guys started this to keep mice out. But it seems that squirrels don't like them either.

I had trouble with cats using my car cover as a scratching post. Scented dryer sheets solved the issue for me.


----------



## Repsol600rr

Doesn't sit much at all, daily driven. Just decided to do it over night I guess. Ill give em a try though. Cant hurt anything. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## spaceminions

Used my Emisar D4 as a handwarmer quite a bit recently; it's honestly pretty practical to do that to, and unlike the sodium acetate kind you can turn it on and off, of course. It might even have more stored energy than some of those, although it doesn't heat up quite as fast, and a fuel based handwarmer would be best. I also appreciate the high cri for being able to match similarly colored socks and such without needing a lot of brightness.


----------



## bykfixer

I had a mouse repeatedly chew the fuel line where it enters the tank of my pickup. Trouble was the part was no longer available at dealers and stores. Ugh! Junkyard run, drop a tank and scarf up the part. It was a daily as well. 

The 4th time it happened I got lucky and was able to use a Snap On brand repair clamp. Shortly after that I moved. 

My boss told me a squirrel issue was stopped by dryer sheets. 

Anyway, I used a G2x Pro (on low) for fill light to take some photos earlier this evening. 






Kitchen lighting wasn't getting it done.


----------



## Tachead

And yet another sweet coffee cup Byk:thumbsup:.


----------



## bykfixer

The opposite side
(Also lit by the G2x Pro)


----------



## Richub

Last week I got to work a bit late. When entering the corridor to my workplace, I noticed the lights were off. 
Reaching out for the switch I realized the power was off. In the same second my other hand grabbed my Astrolux S41, switched it on to high, and I saw a coworker crouching in a corner, obviously trying to scare me. 

He just uttered: "What the eff, he's got a flashlight on so quickly... Damn." Then I saw a second coworker holding smartphone, trying to get my scare reaction on film. 
Mission failed, LOL. :hahaha:

Last sunday I was at a friend's place, and later in the evening we saw some stranger entering his dark front yard, obviously pretty drunk.
At the same time we were about to ask him to leave, he dropped his pants and tried to go number 2 in my friend's yard... Gross.

I grabbed my Astrolux S41, lit him up on high, and my friend opened up his window to tell him to buzz off.
That worked, he just stumbled back on the sidewalk, pants still on his knees, and he started cussing us out.

15 minutes later, he had managed to get half the street out of their houses, still screaming bloody murder and cussing everybody out because he still had to go badly.
Some people lose every bit of common sense when drunk, sheesh. 
The best part is: He lived only 2 streets away. If he had just gone home, he could have done his business only 3 minutes later in his own house.


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> I had a mouse repeatedly chew the fuel line where it enters the tank of my pickup. Trouble was the part was no longer available at dealers and stores. Ugh! Junkyard run, drop a tank and scarf up the part. It was a daily as well.
> 
> The 4th time it happened I got lucky and was able to use a Snap On brand repair clamp. Shortly after that I moved.
> 
> My boss told me a squirrel issue was stopped by dryer sheets.
> 
> Anyway, I used a G2x Pro (on low) for fill light to take some photos earlier this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitchen lighting wasn't getting it done.




Thats awesome, kind of looks 3D as well..........................love it! I have been using the 6p cup daily....................almost last night! "daaaaaaaaadddyyyyyyyyy...............guess what iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii've goooooooooooooooot" Madison had my mug

Well all you need is maybe 350-400 mugs, then you can have one for each flashlight

The "caught with your pants down" saying comes to mind Rich.......................dirty bar steward!

Well 3rd day now with the h2r, its going to live permanently on the hard hat. Just so useful as its just there, any time any place i go! No need to plan, think or anything and a click of 200 nice 4000-4500k soft lumens. As i have already knocked it off my head, a couple of cable ties now help hold the strap on each side.............just in case i decide to knock it again.


----------



## bwalker

Got up to use the loo in the middle of the night and found the green switch light on the BLF-Q8 was so bright I didn't even need to turn it on in Moonlight mode. Is the green LED an undocumented Firefly mode?


----------



## ZMZ67

bykfixer said:


> Try scented dryer sheets under the hood if it sits a lot.
> 
> Classic car guys started this to keep mice out. But it seems that squirrels don't like them either.
> 
> I had trouble with cats using my car cover as a scratching post. Scented dryer sheets solved the issue for me.



That is a great tip byk ! Always finding good info. here on CPF !


----------



## ven

TK75vnQ70 and run time kit on the latest build, again needed 1000lm+ ceiling bounced for hours at a time. I have noticed though, the 4 cells in the 1st carrier (spring bypass so less resistance) tends to be 0.2v lower on the 4 cells than the run time kit! Nothing major for me as i top off after use, but still something to be aware of! The 4 cells V are all pretty much the same of each kit, just the drop in voltage on the 1st carrier. 











3939 pieces later


----------



## Repsol600rr

What is that and where do I get it. That thing is awesome ven.


----------



## bykfixer

Look up "petzel headlamp clips" Ven. 





Come in packs of 4. 

Last summer a semi-truck played soccer with my hard hat, scooting it down the road a ways as I watched. Light was on when it came off my head and managed to end up in traffic (as I worked next to the interstate)
100 yards (30m) down the road, I found it like you see it. Light was off but it was because a battery had dislodged from the case.



This morning about 2am I was awakened by a sneeze fest. While that took place I thought "nature call, why not?" I reached for a flashlight as I sneezed causing my usual upright lights to tumble. In the dark I reached out for a light... any light while hoping the one picked was not my bad guy blinder EB1c. It turns out it was a 1aa MDC. The 3 lumen low/low at startup was perfect.


----------



## Taz80

Thanks for the heads up on those hardhat headlamp clips, bykfixer, I'll be picking a couple of packs up.


----------



## Phlogiston

Me too.

Thanks, bykfixer, I've been wanting something like that for a while now!


----------



## kpatz

We went to an event at a local YMCA gymnasium; the front desk people somehow forgot about the event and killed the lights in the gym at 6, so when we arrived it was dark in there, since the metal halide lights take a long time to cool down and recycle. I ran to my car and grabbed my Energizer 150 lumen 2AA light I keep in my car, and used it in the gym until the MH lights finally came on.

I'm starting to realize that EDCing a light isn't necessarily as crazy as I used to think.  If I'd had my TN4A with me, I could have lit the whole gym by bouncing it off the ceiling in turbo mode.


----------



## ven

Ordered, cheers mr fixer :twothumbs


----------



## greybeard71

Unfortunately, used my lenslight to confirm that I had stepped in dog poop on the way to my vehicle. This was after entering said vehicle and getting the poop on my brake pedal, of course :/


----------



## ven

Repsol600rr said:


> What is that and where do I get it. That thing is awesome ven.



Its the lego technic bucket wheel excavator Repsol, its pretty awesome. All works, drops bits onto belts then feeds off into the dump truck. 6xAA fed. Pretty enjoyable and relaxing to build, especially if it all works 1st time ta the end lol.


----------



## bykfixer

Here's one showing the chicken how to cross the road.


https://youtu.be/cocg1u0nwbI
Here's a video describing one.
It's one big machine.

BTT:




Note the helmet light fastening clips...


----------



## ven

:laughing: , 1st thing i saw mr fixer was the clips

Yes a beast, over 3000t i am led to believe.................I dont fancy putting one of those together


----------



## peter yetman

That'd be a doddle. By the look of it, you've got enough tools, I reckon the two of us and a weekend we'd get it done.
That's as long as you didn't keep stopping to take pictures.
P


----------



## ven

:laughing:

:nana:


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> Look up "petzel headlamp clips" Ven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come in packs of 4.
> 
> Last summer a semi-truck played soccer with my hard hat, scooting it down the road a ways as I watched. Light was on when it came off my head and managed to end up in traffic (as I worked next to the interstate)
> 100 yards (30m) down the road, I found it like you see it. Light was off but it was because a battery had dislodged from the case.



Done mr fixer, excellent stuff!!









Back end one one each side also





Thanks again for recommendation, never knew(never looked tbh) that these clips existed.


----------



## peter yetman

My HDS just joined me in the bath for a good sponging with Hibiscrub. Not because I'm a germ freak (the reverse is true) it was beside the bath after washing a beagle wound.
My HDS is my one light that seems to collect grease and dirt, it's so clean and sexy when it's been washed.
i think I have a problem...
P


----------



## ven

Maybe you need an imperial leather holster to keep it in P


----------



## peter yetman

No, soap plays havoc with my skin.
p


----------



## Tachead

bykfixer said:


> The opposite side
> (Also lit by the G2x Pro)



Oh I am fairly sure that is clearly evident from the other side.


----------



## Tachead

peter yetman said:


> My HDS just joined me in the bath for a good sponging with Hibiscrub. Not because I'm a germ freak (the reverse is true) it was beside the bath after washing a beagle wound.
> My HDS is my one light that seems to collect grease and dirt, it's so clean and sexy when it's been washed.
> *i think I have a problem...*
> P



Well, normal people might think a man taking a bath is strange to begin with but, if they knew you also take these baths with you flashlights...

You sir, are a Flashaholic:lolsign:.


----------



## ChibiM

I received my BLF GT today, so I just had to say Hi to the moon with the beam of the BLF GT. It`s a little foggy outside, so you can see a really nice beam!


----------



## Lumen83

Doing a walk through of a building my company purchased and suddenly all of the lights went out due to electrical work that was happening that we were unaware of. I had my 4sevens MKII mini on me. Came in real handy and was quite a bit of an improvement to the situation vs. the cell phone lights that my colleague's had.


----------



## ven

As the h2r can bounce back in the eyes for close up inspections, i used the z2 triple to get an easier look in.


----------



## bykfixer

So my company decided to send me to a leadership course at a fancy university a few hours from home. It is a semester amount of learning being thrown at 28 folks like myself (turns out they let in 30 this year to celebrate 30 years) all in a 10 day span. We start at 7:00am and go until 10 or 11 pm for the duration. Today was day 4 and they let us out at 9:30 tonight. Burnt to a crisp on a Friday night 5 hours from home.... 





I set out FL2 #892 (my first one) to pose for a photo with the so-called 4 star hotel in the background. 





One of the instructors spoke of an old agricultural area behind the joint so I peaked at an old horse n buggy garage that was recently restored. The white in the distance is the doors. 

The campus was built in the 1800's so me n ole #892 took a stroll back in time for a little while. Lots of 'free lumens' allowed me to mostly use low while I took a liesurely stroll along a wood lined path imagining my 80+ year old instructors pulling weeds, cleaning up after the horses or what-have-you back in the 1950's. That was when they attended this college. 





Wanted to see if all those free lumens could be turned off with ole #892. Nope.

I get back to the room and realize "brrrr, it's chilly in here" but have no idea how to turn on a floor lamp next to the thermostat. Having an MDC 1xAA in my jacket pocket, I used the 3 lumen setting to see the thermostat in a darkened corner so instead of continuing to try and figure out that stupid lamp I had the heater turned on and thanked my lucky stars I'm a flashaholic.... tonight I'm an over done, extremely brain-drain'd flashaholic, but my room is warm and class don't start until 8am tomorrow.

There are 2 instructors who were original instructors for this course who are retiring this year. It's an honor to hear lectures from an 84 year old and a 87 year old fellow who not only have college degrees, successful construction companies and lived very adventerous lives, but have the wisdom to pass on their know how in plain language to a room full of mortals in ways we can understand as they break down the complicated into small parts and present those details in ways that keep us laughing while daunting tasks become easy to understand. It's been amazing. 

As tired as I am, I look forward to tomorrows session where they are scheduled to teach us strengths and weaknesses within ourselves and polish those to become better crisis managers and negotiators....


----------



## ArazelEternal

Used my new SRT3 to inspect a shed we have in back when I noticed that the door was open. Dont know how it got opened, but nothing seemed a miss in the shed so, -shrug-


----------



## ArazelEternal

Used my new SRT3 to inspect a shed we have in back when I noticed that the door was open. Dont know how it got opened, but nothing seemed a miss in the shed so, -shrug-


----------



## herektir

Spent Wednesday afternoon till about 10 am Saturday without power due to north Texas ice storm. Used my Zebralight sc600w mk2 l2 throughout without a battery change needed.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD35 extensively ther other night while swapping out some network equipment.


----------



## ven

Thats awesome mr fixer, back to feeling a student again Those are some serious hours! And wow to their ages and doing those hours themselves................men amongst boys!

Great pics, enjoy!


----------



## ChibiM

I tried to test how far my BLF GT could throw, but I can`t get my meter passed the 1million cd... The farthest I can get it is to 940 kcd.. Maybe I need to try more batteries, or maybe the meter needs a new battery...anyhow.. just testing.


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> Thats awesome mr fixer, back to feeling a student again Those are some serious hours! And wow to their ages and doing those hours themselves................men amongst boys!
> 
> Great pics, enjoy!



The instructor today is a retired Marine Colonel, yet once a Marine always a Marine. Semper Fi bruthuh. He retired in 1986. lol. His time since has been studying 4 basic personality types with 4 variables of either or leading to 16 types of personalities that all have to work together in combative situations. So he showed us what all that means as leaders in the road construction project manager duties... both the good and the bad things to watch for. As an excersize we had to pair up with polar opposites and resolve a conflict in 20 minutes. 

Now as a fat-balding middle aged college student the world looks a lot different. As a youngster on campus with no assignment tonight I would've been a magnet searching for metal in terms of action way back in the days that Lotus 1 2 3 was a state of the art software. But here in 2018 I relax in a hotel room, catching up on sleep while (kinda) watching an auto race between zzzz's. Meanwhile I ponder take out or dine in, fast food or buffet, and what kind of classic movie will be on later. Then at some point I'll venture back to the wooded path and play with flashlights again while the younger folks in the class are out soaking up the fast paced night of life in a college town.


----------



## ArazelEternal

Reading light. My seat in the living room doesnt get much light from the lamps. I had my light next to me with a white cone diffuser on it and was using it as a reading light. Worked rather well.


----------



## wweiss

I sometimes design outdoor "accent" lighting for retail and commercial clients and there is no better way to show them the effects I propose (for permanent installations of hard wired fixtures) than to temporarily set up my (warm) TN12 2016, Zebralight (any), ArmyTek headlights and others to show the effects and angles. They run all night (on private property- never had one missing) and eliminate any question about "what will it look like?"... Did this last night.


----------



## XR6Toggie

Had to clean my PC. Used a Stinger to see where the dust was accumulating.


----------



## ven

wweiss said:


> I sometimes design outdoor "accent" lighting for retail and commercial clients and there is no better way to show them the effects I propose (for permanent installations of hard wired fixtures) than to temporarily set up my (warm) TN12 2016, Zebralight (any), ArmyTek headlights and others to show the effects and angles. They run all night (on private property- never had one missing) and eliminate any question about "what will it look like?"... Did this last night.



Thats a pretty awesome use , have you any pics to show a little of your work. Be interesting to see the beams/colour temps.


----------



## blah9

Yes, that's pretty cool.

I used my Acebeam X45vn to both show off for family on Saturday as well as light up (on the lowest setting lol) a card game we were playing in my aunt's dark living room. Earlier that afternoon I also used the Emisar D4vn to light up a relative's car trunk when we replaced some cabling for the backup lights. Would have been very hard to achieve that goal without the help of the light even though we worked on it during the day.


----------



## wweiss

Thanks - I’ll try and collect some examples to post....


----------



## Phlogiston

UK Met Office: "Red Warning for Snow in Scotland" 

Me: "That sounds like a challenge to me!" 

Walked over to the local park with my trusty Convoy X3, admired the look of everything covered in six inches of snow, made Bat Signals through blizzards of snowflakes, made sure I was still in touch with my inner three year old, stuff like that


----------



## kamagong

Perhaps I should be posting this up in a few days when I actually go, but the wife signed up the family for some playtime at a flashaholic's playground. Completely her idea too! Gotta get the gear ready...


----------



## eh4

furring and drywalling in dark hallways and eaves with Zebralight H602w; least versatile light but most often used, it runs batteries down about 8 times more often than my favorite lights due to frequent use, I forget I'm wearing it, there's just light wherever I look, all day long.
It pays for itself every week, at the very least.


----------



## ven

kamagong said:


> Perhaps I should be posting this up in a few days when I actually go, but the wife signed up the family for some playtime at a flashaholic's playground. Completely her idea too! Gotta get the gear ready...




:rock:
Now i see 3 lights, thats you, the super cool wife.....................guess i will have to take the 3rd for you


----------



## kamagong

Two is one, one is none, and all that...lol.

Actually the third one is for my daughter.


----------



## bykfixer

Very cool KamaGong. Your wife rocks.


Just returned from a 10 excursion. It took longer to unpack and put away the flashlights I took than all the other stuff.


----------



## Modernflame

kamagong said:


> Actually the third one is for my daughter.



Which one will you be carrying?


----------



## ArazelEternal

Nitecore SRT3 as a reading light with a white cone diffuser on the head. Actually works very, very well for that, especially with 16340s so you dont needlessly burn up CR123s.


----------



## kamagong

Modernflame said:


> Which one will you be carrying?



Not sure. The wife has her own TK11. I offered her another light, but she's not interested. She's had the Fenix a while and it's served her well, so she doesn't see the point of another light. Women...:thinking:

Probably give the daughter the 6PX. It was the cheapest of the three and is the longest running with the 15 lumen setting. No need to tell her about the high mode, though she'll figure it out sooner or later. 

I'll likely bring the MD2. Just can't seem to put it down. Back it up with a 6P Original.


----------



## Modernflame

kamagong said:


> I'll likely bring the MD2. Just can't seem to put it down. Back it up with a 6P Original.



A fine choice, sir. Nice photo, as well!


----------



## david57strat

ArazelEternal said:


> Nitecore SRT3 as a reading light with a white cone diffuser on the head. Actually works very, very well for that, especially with 16340s so you dont needlessly burn up CR123s.



I hear that. I stopped buying the dreaded primary CR123s, years ago. Can't stand them. NEVER again. I refuse to ever buy a light that runs only on those.

Now, it's all guilt-free lumens, on top of saving a ton of money, and the environment, in the process. A triple win.


----------



## OEOE

There’s an occasional thumping noise coming from an empty old house that’s being remodeled about 300 yards down the street. Quick blast from the emisar D1Svn showed it’s just a loose shutter blowing in the breeze. Mystery solved!


----------



## peter yetman

Makes me think of "It's a Wonderful Life", except they only had the Moon.
P


----------



## Modernflame

On a walk through the neighborhood with the Mrs. last night, I used the high beam on my Hound Dog (ironically) to discourage a charging dog. He decided that my Hound Dog was the alpha wolf and chose not to get too close.


----------



## bykfixer

I used a Yuji'd minimag to cast a floody, gentle beam in the aisle of a movie theatre as we exited.

Using a Yuji 5mm bi-pin LED to replace the mag bulb, and a Nite Ize kit reflector allows the minimag to operate like factory but the 45 degree output makes both spill and spot nice n smooth.

Half way through the movie Death Wish my wife asks "why don't they have a dog?"... Later I asked "why do they STILL not have a dog.. or security alarm?"
You'll love the end!!


----------



## kamagong

Went with the family to an old coal and silica mine. Glad I brought lights, the provided flashlights were maybe? a weak 50 lumens with very poor throw. 







They had working exhibits of old lights. Here was a working acetylene headlamp, circa-1915. Very cool.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

An acetylene headlamp in a coal mine? Wouldn't that be pretty dangerous?


----------



## kamagong

One would think. Perhaps the coal was exhausted by the time it was converted to silica mining.


----------



## bykfixer

Back then they used to send canarys into the shaft. If it lived it was safe to enter they thought.
Ever heard the saying "canary in a coal mine"? 

Yeah, at some point after some explosions folks decided actylene helmet lights weren't such a great idea.


----------



## ven

Awesome stuff kamagong


----------



## bykfixer

Using a Yuji'd minimag fed by the supplied Dura-leaks to perform a runtime/dimming test in a completely subjective, analog method where I stand in the position I took the photo from and conclude if it's dimming yet. 

An hour into the test no dimming has been noted. Now with a light bulb the tint would've likely become a distinctly warmer color.





Next day pic


----------



## tech25

ZL H600fc and ZL H51fw were used to play tag in my darkened basement with my kid and I. Good evening activity to get him a little more tired for bed.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Today I was working in a closed building. At one point I needed to use the restroom, and that's when I discovered that the lights in the restroom are controlled from some central location rather than a light switch or an occupancy sensor in the room. Of course the lights were turned off. My PD35 came to the rescue so I didn't have to do my business in complete darkness!


----------



## Torky455

Last night the power went out (finally! lol). The thing that made me chuckle, was the fact that I was working on little project, and already had my H52W on my head. :thumbsup: The rest of the night was illuminated by my NW M43 Meteor throwing a couple thousand lumens at the ceiling. Twas a good night!


----------



## ronniepudding

Today I went to a server room in a building where there was a utility power outage in progress. Equipment was up on the 12th floor, running on generators. All the lights (and elevators) elsewhere in the building were off. Thanks to the Atom AAF (reflector model) that I always carry in my laptop bag, the hike upstairs and through winding hallways was well lit. Once I got into the room, having that flashlight on hand made the inspection of the equipment much easier than it would otherwise have been.


----------



## Richub

What? No flashlight use in nearly three weeks? Amazing... 

Used my Astrolux S41 to help a neighbor fix his bicycle in a dark shed without power. He was really grateful as he had no flashlight, and he had to go to work in an hour. 
I guess he'll be buying a flashlight real soon.

My Nitecore Tip CRI sees daily use when and where I need light. I love this little light with it's floody 5000K high CRI beam. Same goes for the S41.


----------



## blah9

We bought a house recently (woohoo!) and I've been using my Emisar D4vn for random tasks including finding water shutoff valves, going into the garage at night without needing to turn on the lights, walking to and from the car when the lights are off, getting ready for bed when my wife is already asleep, etc. It has come in very handy many times.


----------



## peter yetman

Richub said:


> What? No flashlight use in nearly three weeks? Amazing...
> 
> Used my Astrolux S41 to help a neighbor fix his bicycle in a dark shed without power. He was really grateful as he had no flashlight, and he had to go to work in an hour.
> I guess he'll be buying a flashlight real soon.
> 
> My Nitecore Tip CRI sees daily use when and where I need light. I love this little light with it's floody 5000K high CRI beam. Same goes for the S41.



Rich, can you remind me what the light is in your avatar?
I know I know it, but it won't come to the surface.
Thanks
P


----------



## blah9

peter yetman said:


> Rich, can you remind me what the light is in your avatar?
> I know I know it, but it won't come to the surface.
> Thanks
> P



Hope Rich doesn't mind me answering this, but it looks like the Fenix TK45, my first nice light! I'll always have a soft spot for the TK45.


----------



## Richub

True, it is a TK45, awesome light.


----------



## peter yetman

Thanks Gang.
P


----------



## bykfixer

All this time I thought it was 3 Brinkmann MaxFires squeezed into a removable cup holder of an automobile console.


----------



## YAK-28

bought an olight x7 and 4 effest 20a imr's (batteries installed today), once i fired it up in the basement i was just giggling. can't wait to get this outside and light up neighborhood park.


----------



## bykfixer

So, what good is a flashlight outdoors in the daytime? 

Recently I was reassigned to a bridge project next to a busy highway that has gotten in trouble with some government agencies whose role is to protect projects like these from dumping mud, oils, trash etc into nearby streams. 






To the left is one such channel. 

So I get there and after a few days see that _in general_ things look ok. The basic protections were all in place and the personnel seemed to have a grasp on how to protect said channel. My job is not unlike a mall cop who rides around the parking lot watching for purse snatchers or smash n grab thieves, only I'm watching for violations in terms of illegal dumping or chemical spills. 

Early in this assignment I noticed an area where rain water run off travels toward a church parking lot. I brought that to everyones attention, but was largely ignored. Eh, another day in the life of an inspector. 

This church has some 10,000 members, many of which are wealthy politicians, lawyers and judges. Now these folks leaving church on Sunday are not real happy to walk across the pavement with a gray trail of sediment laiden water coming from the nearby bridge project. Nobody would be, but these folks got loot. And with loot comes power and influence. It sucks but it's reality in 2018. 

Like I said, the project was already in trouble with environmental folks anyway. So the contractor has been busy fixing problems that were deemed more important by higher ups. I asked repeatedly what is going to take place to stop the dirt from washing onto that church parking lot. Well Thursday they finally listened. 

How can we stop it? Well there is a nearby storm water inlet that has an anti dirt device around it so water builds up and runs away from it. Somebody decided a while ago to grade the area to run towards that parking lot instead. The thinking was the environmentalists will see that armor around that inlet and say "good job". 

The question was asked how to run water to the inlet and still have the armor around it, and water drain into the inlet. Another fellow spoke up and said to use the weephole. The weephole is a small hole inside the inlet that allows water underneath the roadway to get into the inlet. Not much water gets under a pavement normally, so nobody ever considers the weephole as a place to drain water to. But where I come from we do it all the time. You dig a hole next to the inlet, place protection in front of that hole and you end up with a small pond below the top of the inlet. The pond causes water to sit. While it sits dirt settles out as it is heavier than water. The water at the top of the pond is clean. So when it builds up enough to run into the top of the inlet, the clean water goes into said inlet instead of that church parking lot. Meanwhile water also seeps slowly into the weephole that has dirt preventing armor around it. 

With all that said, yesterday I used my Elzetta Bones to light up the inside of a dark inlet while the sun was directly overhead. Unfortunately I saw no weephole exists. Every drop inlet is supposed to have one. Yet 50 years ago when this inlet was built they hadn't started doing weepholes in drop inlets. We will have to pay somebody to drill one it seems. Now it's up to the customer (a state highway department) if they'd rather pay about a thousand bucks to drill a hole through a concrete wall or wait for some little old lady to slip in the gray mud walking to her car near a rich lawyer who will gladly help her file a big lawsuit against an even richer highway department. 

My role as mall cop keeps me out of that situation. But my 33 years as an inspector has shown me that the situation would be easily solved. Yet, after a couple of weeks on the project I've seen that nearly everything that got those folks in trouble with the environmentalists could have been easily solved. 

Carrying a flashlight didn't save the day or any of that. But it sure was fun lighting up the inside of that inlet with my Elzetta Bones.


----------



## blah9

Nice story, bykfixer. Glad you are doing what you're doing. 

My wife and I bought our first house a couple months ago so I've been using my flashlight for all sorts of random things, mostly involving taking out the trash and related chores, going into the basement, etc. For a while I've been using the Emisar D4vn, but lately I've been back on a Fenix TK09 kick. I'm back to just enjoying the simplicity and reliability of it. It seems that long-term it will remain my favorite light, but you never know what will come along later haha.


----------



## Skaaphaas

It finally happened to me:

Sitting at friends of ours, having coffee after dinner, when the power goes out, plunging us into instant darkness. 

The children let out shrieks from the living room, and the rest of the table is silent. 

For about two seconds there is utter darkness, until I get my S1 Mini from my pocket, click it on and place it in the middle of the table for a ceiling bounce. 

Of course, the people we were visiting being close friends of ours, they didn’t even blink at the fact that I had three lights ready to go within seconds, which dampened my feeling of being the gallant hero a bit. Still, it was a feeling of triumph being prepared to make the power failure a non-event. Conversation continued undisturbed by torchlight for the rest of the evening. 

Earlier today I was on the shooting range for a match, and the toilets had no power so was pitch black inside. As usual my S1 Mini was in my pocket, so it was merely a matter of a double click for turbo, place it on the basin counter, and Bob’s your mother’s brother. I wondered whether some of the other shooters cursed having to do their business in the darkness. 

All in all a good day out for the little Olight.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ I'm supposing they were so used to you being cool they just didn't make a big deal of it. 

Either that or later they said "we coulda used our celphones but no, flashlight guy had to show off again" lol.

Either way I'm glad you helped keep the kids fear at bay and didn't use a stupid celphone to do it.
:twothumbs


----------



## Eric242

Last night I woke up at about 3:20am....... from a neighbor screaming at his better half (third time in the last four weeks). So I put on some clothes, went to the back of the house and when the a**h#?$ walked onto his balkony I gave him a 1300 lumens blast in the face. Told him in a rather loud manner that the screaming stops NOW or he would have to argue with the police instead of is girlfriend.


----------



## ven

Awesome read as always mr fixer, love your posts!

Moral of the story..........don’t wake Eric up at 3:20am!!!!


----------



## offroadcmpr

The light I seem to use the most is my Armytek Wizard pro. Normally without a headband. The magnetic tail means that it sticks to my bedside lamp so it’s super easy to get to. The super low node also means I don’t destroy my wife’s, mine, or my children’s eyes when someone starts crying in the middle of the night. Just enough light to see where I’m going, but not enough to wake up others. But it still has the power to light up the room if needed. It’s been the perfect bedside light. 
I just used it tonight to find a dropped stuffed animal. So the light I bought for camping and night hikes mainly gets used for finding dropped toys in the middle of the night.


----------



## Repsol600rr

I'm in Poland right now as I had a relatives funeral to attend. The relatives I'm staying with are having some electrical work done upstairs where I am staying so there are no lights or power. Took the sc52d on this trip and its served as my only source of light after sundown. As predicted its serving admirably.


----------



## kerf

In an upstairs "miscellaneous stuff" drawer, I found a titanium body for a Nitecore EX10's internals. I used a ZebraLight (forgot the model #) to look for the EX10 in a dimly lit downstairs "miscellaneous stuff" drawer. Found it, too!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

kerf said:


> In an upstairs "miscellaneous stuff" drawer, I found a titanium body for a Nitecore EX10's internals. I used a ZebraLight (forgot the model #) to look for the EX10 in a dimly lit downstairs "miscellaneous stuff" drawer. Found it, too!



Using a flashlight to find another flashlight. :laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## flatline

We went looking for ghost crabs on the beach. Found 2.

--flatline


----------



## Newlumen

Look for an ant. Lol they cant hide..


----------



## Cerealand

Bathroom light.


----------



## Tejasandre

Looking for a cell phone. Under bed , couch, between cushions. 

Also showed my 2 y/o son, whAt happens in the Washing machine.


----------



## blah9

Unfortunately my neighbor's house burned down a few days ago.  But thankfully everyone made it out safely! 

Our house is close enough that all the heat from the blaze melted a lot of stuff on the side of our house and we have some damage from ours almost catching on fire as well. It was steaming like crazy. The place reeks of smoke too. So my trusty TK09 was put to great use assessing things for the last couple of days.

I will also note that my beast X45vn was very useful for pictures of the property after dark. I only turned it up to level 3 (out of 6 I think), and as my wife took the picture someone was taking a picture of the house next door. Just the reflection alone from the X45vn was brighter than the task light he was using to light up the house lol!!!

Anyway, things have been a bit stressful, but everything will be fine eventually. Work keeps taking longer than people say it will, but hopefully things are starting to move along now. Hopefully won't be too long before we can move back in and the place is at least cleaned up. And it was definitely handy to have plenty of lights around.

Main thing is that everyone was safe. Another neighbor was treated for a bit of smoke inhalation helping to save the dogs but thankfully she will be fine too.


----------



## ven

Damn blah, sorry to hear . Glad everyone is safe, stay strong my friend.


----------



## blah9

Thanks ven. Thankfully my wife doesn't seem to be so stressed so that's good, although I've been super anxious about the whole thing. I'm sure in the end everything will work out just fine though. Thank goodness for firefighters and home insurance!


----------



## Monocrom

Good to hear that everyone made it out alive.


----------



## blah9

Thanks Monocrom. Definitely a good wakeup call.

I used my TK09 today some more to take a look at the damage. I think the roof looks ok which is good.


----------



## Rusdon

My puppy lost his bone under the couch, he thought it was long gone but the trusty Hanko came in and saved the day


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD35 on medium to find a small vitamin d capsule that I dropped on the floor. I wanted to find it and throw it out before I stepped on it and squished the oil out onto the floor.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

...and today I used my PD35 to trace some wiring that runs through a creepy steam tunnel area.


----------



## Nichia!

I was walking through Huge grove and it's about 9-10 at night and feelt something through the complete darkness for no more than split of a second and it was about 8-10 meters away from me so I immediately grabbed my Zebralight MK3 Hi and trun it on and WOW a herd of wild boars with their little ones (I Never saw these before in real life) trying to cross the road to the other side very quickly!! There was about 20 of them and more 15 of them where adults! Imagine if I wasn't careful enough and I walked inside this herd when they try cross the road in complete darkness what you think would happened to me??!!

Thank you ZL for saving my life!


----------



## idleprocess

Thanks to daylight savings time and the close proximity of the summer soltice conspiring to leave the region not dark until ~21:15, my lights are seeing precious little use lately.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

idleprocess said:


> Thanks to daylight savings time and the close proximity of the summer soltice conspiring to leave the region not dark until ~21:15, my lights are seeing precious little use lately.



In the house, draw your curtains and turn off the house lights. LOL.

Bill


----------



## tech25

I used my Okluma to find a screw from its clip that I dropped. (I'm trying it clip-less in a Thors Hammer Holster- so far I like it!)


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD35 to help a local TV news crew get hooked up for a live shot.


----------



## ven

idleprocess said:


> Thanks to daylight savings time and the close proximity of the summer soltice conspiring to leave the region not dark until ~21:15, my lights are seeing precious little use lately.



Here in the UK, it was not even that dark at 10.30pm, yet sun is up when i get up at 5am!!! Thats a frustrating small window of darkness.........................Thank god for my daily use in work regardless of the time of year! 
h2r gets most use, with occasional flashlight use .................just because(cant have surefires sitting idle for long! )






Nichia, far more exciting than my use! Thats sure a valuable bit of use as well, love the mk3 HI, great light! .


----------



## idleprocess

ven said:


> Here in the UK, it was not even that dark at 10.30pm, yet sun is up when i get up at 5am!!! Thats a frustrating small window of darkness.........................Thank god for my daily use in work regardless of the time of year!
> h2r gets most use, with occasional flashlight use .................just because(cant have surefires sitting idle for long! )



My principal use case these days is walking the dogs around 21:00 through the neighborhood. A flashlight always makes the trip, if nothing else to identify their leavings since sodium vapor streetlamps make that task all but impossible.


----------



## Skaaphaas

Nichia! said:


> I was walking through Huge grove and it's about 9-10 at night and feelt something through the complete darkness for no more than split of a second and it was about 8-10 meters away from me so I immediately grabbed my Zebralight MK3 Hi and trun it on and WOW a herd of wild boars with their little ones (I Never saw these before in real life) trying to cross the road to the other side very quickly!! There was about 20 of them and more 15 of them where adults! Imagine if I wasn't careful enough and I walked inside this herd when they try cross the road in complete darkness what you think would happened to me??!!
> 
> Thank you ZL for saving my life!



Should change the name from Zebralight to Piglight.


----------



## bykfixer

I used my new (to me) Fenix EO1 to light Mrs. Fixers path while navigating through a dark row of seats in a movie theater. 
Others were using celphones.


----------



## Monocrom

Couple of nights back, was on my way to to the garage to get my car to head off to work. Cross the street I see what looks like a white cat with a tiny bit of grey fur sitting underneath a car's rear fender, right by the tire. Not a good place to sit. Pull out my Powertac E2 (single-AA) model. Figure I'll shine it at him, he might scurry off. Well, turns out "kitty" wasn't a kitty.

Just a slightly crumpled, plastic, shopping bag. I tried to help out a shopping bag that looked like a cat snuggled up underneath a rear fender.


----------



## ven

Used a bones to light my flashlight testing room..............





Used the HDS to take a pic of...............


----------



## Unicorn

Looking for a dropped screw.
Looking into the dim NFA cabinet for the suppressor for a customer as his tax stamp had just been handed to me by our mail carrier.


----------



## tech25

Went away for the weekend to the mountains. I used my HDS for general usage. My Zebralight H600fc for the campfire and BBQ. C8 from mountain electronics for thrower fun. My favorite one for the outdoors was my Okluma DC1 with 4000k XPLs, the warm color was perfect for the wooded area and the wide spill was better for lighting up an area than reflectored lights. I lent out a couple of other lights that I "happened" to have. 

Up close, it seems like the Surefire diffuser on my HDS or any other single led light was similar to my triple led, however outdoors the wider spill and higher lumen count for the triple made a big difference. The H600fc was amazing with colors and covered a lot of width/peripheral vision. I think the mix of spot and spill was much better than a mule version that I was debating about buying. 

As far as CRI, the HDS 3 O'clock worked very nicely but to me the color temp makes a big difference. I have the 4500k 18650 version on order and I hope that will split the difference between the 5000k HDS and 4000k Okluma.

I like the idea of keeping everything on one battery type (18650) especially with its much longer runtime than smaller batteries. *I need to get a bunch of folks to help convince Jeff to build a run of 18650 bodies for the DC1! *


----------



## bykfixer

Ordinarily my job involves night work in the summer. This year I'm doing all days starting at sunrise. So basically I'm asleep before nightfall this summer.

I'm having a ball taking a bad situation on and so far turned things around by simply getting people to effectively communicate with each other. But man I miss my flashlight uses. 

Lately it's finding excuses to use them. Hmmm, what year is that penny? Kinda blurry.... ah, shine my MDC on it.... 1997.... where'd that crayon go? Shine my PL2 under the sofa. Hell I'm even thinking of unscrewing the light bulb in my fridge....


----------



## flatline

I purposely use my flashlight instead of turning on the house lights when I'm the only one up (at night or early morning). Some days it's the only time I get to use my flashlight.

--flatline


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my trusty PD35 multiple times today to inspect network wiring closets.


----------



## ven

PhotonWrangler said:


> I used my trusty PD35 multiple times today to inspect network wiring closets.



That pd35 has seen some use over the years! That is certainly what i call good bang for buck. Classic light.......................a bench mark(was it 2013 the 1st edition?) for many an 18650 light.



bykfixer said:


> Ordinarily my job involves night work in the summer. This year I'm doing all days starting at sunrise. So basically I'm asleep before nightfall this summer.
> 
> I'm having a ball taking a bad situation
> <SNIP>
> . Hell I'm even thinking of unscrewing the light bulb in my fridge....



:laughing: thanks for my 1st grin of the day, just awesome!!!!!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

ven said:


> That pd35 has seen some use over the years! That is certainly what i call good bang for buck. Classic light.......................a bench mark(was it 2013 the 1st edition?) for many an 18650 light.
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing: thanks for my 1st grin of the day, just awesome!!!!!



+1 there. I hate indoor lighting.

Bill


----------



## PhotonWrangler

ven said:


> That pd35 has seen some use over the years! That is certainly what i call good bang for buck. Classic light.......................a bench mark(was it 2013 the 1st edition?) for many an 18650 light.



Yep! I've been very happy with it. This little firecracker of a light is everything I need. Low power for reading fine print, medium power for walking around in dark areas, and crazy bright for it's size when I need it. I've received numerous compliments about it as well as a few astonished looks over the years.


----------



## moltenmag

Used my HDS EDC Ultimate 60XR today to navigate dark hallways at work... still runs like a champ


----------



## Bullzeyebill

OT, I know, but what brand is that sterile watch?

Bill


----------



## tex.proud

I used the HDS to get around the house at my parent's place when I was awakened at about 4am. when I heard a bump in the night. It was nothing, but when you're in a house you don't know.........


----------



## ven

:wave: Tex, good to see you


----------



## tex.proud

Thanye' Sir!


----------



## ven

tex.proud said:


> Thanye' Sir!



Unless you have been reading behind scenes for weeks, you have a lot of catching up to do in the HDS thread/s. Ti run, various LED options, Hogo has been working his butt off behind the scenes................more specials to come. I know you love your HDS, there is no better time for HDS lovers right now(well in 6m maybe when the ti start to get shipped................)

Hope your good, your HAM stuff looks super cool


----------



## tex.proud

Good to know! I haven't been around in a while. Sounds like I've missed a bit. I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## blah9

I bought a kit online to try to flatten out a dent on my car. It arrived today but I didn't get a chance to try it out until after dark. My Armytek Wizard Pro Warm was great for the job. However, it didn't turn out amazing. I think it's better than it was before though, so hopefully tomorrow it will look good in daylight haha. It did seem to look a bit better later on as I was cleaning up and I lit it up with my Fenix TK09. Maybe it is easier to find imperfections in the surface with a headlamp. Not sure.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I was walking around the grounds at a special event where there were lots of cables strewn around the ground. My PD35 kept me from tripping over any of them.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Tripping over stuff sucks. 


About 6 weeks ago a coworker gave me a V8 energy drink. Man that thing was tastey. But ten minutes later my hands were shaking and I felt light headed. Wuthuh?

An hour later all was ok. I dismissed it as a fluke. Next day my hands began shaking and again I felt light headed, but for no apparent reason. The episode lasted a couple of hours. Day three then 4, same thing. Meanwhile my heart felt like I'd been running. 

I went to a dox in the box who said "got us, you're fine". "But go to the ER".... again they said "you're fine". For the next week it got worse and worse, to the point it was dangerous to drive. My doctor said "got me, you check out normal".... then he said see a heart doctor. That guy gave me a radio powered ekg device to wear for a month. 

A few days later he calls to tell me come in asap. So I did. It turns out my heart was having spasms. But why? We looked at the episodes. Coffee and heat seemed to be the culprit. That and my blood pressure medicine. He switched it out and all returned to normal. In the meantime he said no over taxing my system for a few weeks. 

Boredom has set in. So I'm finding reasons to use a flashlight instead of doing yard work. Ugh! 

I switched to decaf coffee, drink liquids continuously and vape instead of smoking. In the meantime I'm using my flashlights to peak under furniture, aim at the ceiling fans, light up the crevices of my vape device while taking it apart, used to peak inside of ordinary household items I'm taking apart to clean like the vacuum, the toaster... the fish tank filter system, what ever I can devise to relieve boredom while not at work. And being I have hundreds to pick from I wipe the dust off of some and clean those too. Then use that one to peak inside of others. 

One more week on the monitor, but 3 weeks of being ok. Doc says it wasn't life threatening, but man it was scarey walking around a construction site with tunnel vision and dizzy spells. 

So another weekend of boredom was passed by using a multitude of different flashlights. So there is that. And my body has learned to appreciate fruit juice instead of caffiene in the morning. 

Now I need to top up some lights and purchase fresh batteries for others, yet it sure is fun being a flashaholic during the down times.


----------



## tech25

I'm glad you're doing better!


----------



## ven

Yes glad better Mike, scary stuff for sure. Welcome to the vape world.......................I can see that being up your street tbh, swapping out coils of different ohm's. Making own juice to the perfect taste etc(maybe down the line). Tanks, mods, all can become addictive too.


----------



## bykfixer

Well, I have no intentions of becoming a vapaholic. 
Basically each toke makes me choke and tastes awful. But it eases the urge to smoke, which I really want to stop without my wife filing for divorce because I've become so evil and angry. 
I quit once before and became a fat monster so I started back some 20 years ago. 

Another thing that helps is decaf coffee because the caffiene causes nicotine cravings. And for the worst of times I take a toke off my Fenix EO1. 

The closed tailcap end means no toking spent lithium fumes. :thumbsup:


----------



## blah9

Glad you're feeling better! I'm sure that was not fun.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Glad you're feeling better bykfixer. Thank goodness for modern technology. Oh, and flashlights.


----------



## bykfixer

Yeah PW, I'd had several ekg's done at facilities and they always showed normal. Modern tech and modern medicine is awesome. 

Another issue was slight de-hydration. It seems that if you wait until thirsty gulping liquid is like pouring water on sun baked soil. Not much soaks in. That also contributed to the issue. 

And so the radio controlled device finally pointed out the issue, and armed with gatorade type pills by a company called NUUN in my water, smoking about 75% less, no longer trying to just tough out the heat and enjoying coffee without the diaretic effects it seems I'll live long enough to pay down my balance from all those flashlights I bought in 2016. 

In the meantime each week I change out 3 volt lithium AA size cells in the radio at 25% life left. So I'm accumulating a few batteries that can fire my M61W in a 2aa Rayovac Indestructable. And by vaping I'm helping push rechargeable technology forward for flashlight use. 

Sigh.... but I'm so bored.... now I'm aiming incan Maglites at the ceiling fan checking for PWM.....


----------



## PhotonWrangler

bykfixer said:


> Sigh.... but I'm so bored.... now I'm aiming incan Maglites at the ceiling fan checking for PWM.....



Now THAT'S bored! :laughing: I guess you could PWM an incandescent, but it would have to be really, really slow.


----------



## gurdygurds

How have we never discussed this hidden E01 feature folks??!!! The E01 can be used as an aid to quit smoking! Glad you're feeling better brother. Here's to your health.
By the way I've been using my E01 to cure boredom as well. Dremeling and sanding just for giggles. I have him tail standing on the desk while I type this out in a dark room. Used it to navigate downstairs to get more water, check on the kids, and have been fidgeting with it all day. E01 for President!


Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on FlickrQUOTE=bykfixer;5227412]Well, I have no intentions of becoming a vapaholic. 
Basically each toke makes me choke and tastes awful. But it eases the urge to smoke, which I really want to stop without my wife filing for divorce because I've become so evil and angry. 
I quit once before and became a fat monster so I started back some 20 years ago. 

Another thing that helps is decaf coffee because the caffiene causes nicotine cravings. And for the worst of times I take a toke off my Fenix EO1. 

The closed tailcap end means no toking spent lithium fumes. :thumbsup:[/QUOTE]


----------



## blah9

Have been using my Fenix TK09 lately to check on the water around the house and to check on the sump pumps. We desperately need to get the ground regraded on one side of the house (which should happen soon), but in the meantime I'm trying to keep an eye on things.


----------



## ven

All these around caravan and walks at night






Rainy night to









Bit of candle mode chill out to


----------



## bykfixer

Boooooooones!!!


----------



## ven

:laughing: 1st grin of the night thanks to mr fixer, over an hour of fighting with the ps4(some kind of corruption with HD plugged in, hoping safe mode and latest software minus HD plugged in will = another grin!)


----------



## bykfixer

I was fighting a hotel dvd player. Sometimes I stay overnight in a suite for my job. The place has a movie player in the bedroom but I wanted to watch 'A Bridge Too Far' and nap on the sofa. Got out the E01 and found the jacks behind the giant flat screen. Plugged in the cables according to the color code. No picture, no sound. Hmmmm. 

Turns out someone had plugged them to the wrong color'd jacks on the player. 

Watched the first ten minutes and next thing I knew the end credits were scrolling up the screen.
Mission accomplished. 
Now I colored the dome of the EO1 orange to get a neutral-ish look from it. It alters colors some, but not enough to confuse a yellow jack with a white one. But whomever plugged the cords to the player.... hmmm.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

It's possible the person who ran the cords to the player was either color blind or didn't understand what the colors meant.

In general - 

Yellow - composite (analog) SD video
White - left channel (analog) audio
Red - right channel (analog) audio
Black - Toslink digital audio

The RGB RCA connectors denote analog YPbPr HD video


----------



## cologneled

I used my Quark 123^2 Turbo to catch a HUGE spider on my bed last night.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD35 to examine a damaged ethernet jack in an unlit equipment closet.


----------



## ven

I used my fenix cl25r all night long without realising (till i woke lol). It had been used a few times in the week, 10-15m a night type. Cell voltage this morning was 3.45v. Its used on the 2nd level(from low) for a nice ambient light of around 4000k.


----------



## Bluemondo

Used my maglite pro+ to make shadows and amuse my 18 month old boy


----------



## bykfixer

That's really cool.


----------



## Chadder

Yesterday I took my two kids and my two nieces to the city museum in St. Louis. There are tons of tunnels to crawl through. Luckily I had my titan plus, regular titan on my keys and my s1baton on me for the kids to use. I also had my tactician that I used on low. It was a great time!


----------



## ven

D4 219c for some inspections on a redler conveyor


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD35 to inspect the innards of a specialized printer. Between the bright light and my sense of smell, I located a fried voltage regulator IC.


----------



## PartyPete

Sunday night we had some pretty nasty weather - flash flood warning, torrential rains. The creek outside of my house is normally slow moving, about a foot deep. With the onslaught of a huge amount of rain in such a short time period, it started looking like white water rapids. We've never seen it flood since we lived here so naturally we got curious and donned our rain gear and grabbed a few flashlights. 

I mostly used a Thorfire C8s, I've never tested it in any wet conditions so this was a perfect opportunity. 

We spent about 90 minutes outside, watching the backyard flood, seeing all the debris moving quickly downstream. Pretty wild storm, we typically don't get that much rain that quickly around here. Thankfully nothing was damaged and the water began to recede before it truly became problematic. 

The C8s was great, though. I didn't want anything too heavy to lug around, or something that was going to melt my palm on high. Despite the visibility being poor at times, it performed pretty well. 

It got absolutely soaked and still works fine. Great throw for a budget light and I'm pretty confident after it passed the water test. Plus, it definitely was a blast to watch a storm like that; the weather here is typically mild.


----------



## Hugh Johnson

Just moved into a bigger place. Used the Thrunite Archer to navigate the dark and do random inspections for maintenance and basic upgrades. That includes taking inventory of those beautiful incan bulbs to replace with led.

Tomorrow the rest of the collection comes out.


----------



## LogicalBeard

Last night I used my Beagle to light up the drive through menu at KFC. The lights were off due to some electrical issues they were having.


----------



## etc

Here is a new one.

To catch flies.

If I have an annoying pest flying around, all lights get turned off and a 18650 Hound Dog is used upon the wall. The insect invariably flies towards the light, lands in its vicinity - and gets zapped with a rolled up newspaper. 

this has worked well many times.


----------



## bykfixer

I used the kubatan protrusion of my PR-1 to rip open the plastic wrap to the DVD "Hacksaw Ridge".


----------



## Boris74

Used the Olight M1T to shoot a couple raiding raccoons. Had the light less than 24 hours and it banged out its first two assists at night. It’s an awesome light. It’s beam is absolutely perfect.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Peak El Capitan brass used to check both the washer and dryer for any leftover clothes.


----------



## Ishango

I’ve gone camping for the week. Forgot to bring a night light for my daughter so she confiscated my CL20 to use it in red light mode. I don’t mind since I have plenty other lights with me. Lots of use in the evening and best of all gong back to the marlstone quarry later this week that started my interest in LED lights (that guide doesn’t stand a chance of having a better light than I do this time, unless he pocket carries a BLF GT or similar light) [emoji4]


----------



## ven

CL20, i love that little lantern, as its not had as much use during lighter evenings, so its been around the house more. Love the neutral light, real nice for setting a nice mood light. My daughter pinched mine a while back for her animals(use in garage for a light, magnetic base sticks to garage beams and acts like a light bulb). 
I have a cl25r now, pretty much exact same colour temp but single 18650 fed with USB charge option. If not already, the CL25r makes an excellent compact companion for the CL20






Tough little things too, mentioned before, that CL20 has been knocked off thee garage beam 6ft+ and bounced.


----------



## YAK-28

used a nitecore mh 20 to light the walk home from an evening showing at a local park. funny how a crowd of people followed the light.


----------



## Ishango

ven said:


> CL20, i love that little lantern, as its not had as much use during lighter evenings, so its been around the house more. Love the neutral light, real nice for setting a nice mood light. My daughter pinched mine a while back for her animals(use in garage for a light, magnetic base sticks to garage beams and acts like a light bulb).
> I have a cl25r now, pretty much exact same colour temp but single 18650 fed with USB charge option. If not already, the CL25r makes an excellent compact companion for the CL20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tough little things too, mentioned before, that CL20 has been knocked off thee garage beam 6ft+ and bounced.



Great suggestion. I might add it to the camping gear +1


----------



## ven

I really like it ishango, also more compact than pics may suggest. I had it with me on my last trip..............along with a few others










Most uses are the 2nd level from low, perfect for me and even if left on all night leaves plenty of juice left in the tank!


----------



## colin.p

I used my M2R to look at a spot of rust on my Case Mini-trapper, but because it's only 4pm, I haven't used it too much today yet. However, I did go outside last night around 10pm and walked around the yard. Managed to scare the bejeepers out of a couple cats, a racoon and a deer down by the crick. I'm surprised that with all that light, the birds didn't start singing.


----------



## Nichia!

Ven I want to see your entire collection in few pics if you can because you post new lights every time and I wonder how many lights do you have?;-)


----------



## ven

Nichia! said:


> Ven I want to see your entire collection in few pics if you can because you post new lights every time and I wonder how many lights do you have?;-)



Haha , I have them all over the place tbh nichia, and not really got many new ones this year. It’s a quiet year as I am very content. I have been enjoying other members purchases/pics and has kept my Flashaholism under control. 

I have 3 draws next to me full of them, all lined up which I use on rotations. I have a larger draw for larger lights. Then I have some set out on top as not enough room. Then also I have work lights, 3 headlamps , maybe 10 or 12 lights in work. Of course I have some all around the house to, in car etc. To get them together would be a major task, but to hazard a guess 80-100, then Callum’s around 35. 

So basically I get a few and use them for an evening or two, then swap around and so on. Come winter I get more use with darker evenings rolling in. Daytime in the week, I get a lot of use in work, headlamp mainly these days for convenience . But as I like surefire, I have 3 of them also in work and a nitecore LR30 lantern . Few solarforce hosts and a couple of AA types . I will say most are 4000-5000k and quite a lot modded in one way or another. Still have a few cooler whites to keep things fresh and variety reasons. Dependent on ambient temp they are used in, 6000k can actually work better for me than say 4000k. Especially if lighter colours look stained or discoloured(creams and whites look yellow , beige or orange as examples).


----------



## Nichia!

You are awesome my friend


----------



## ven

Thank you, I will find a link to some pics nichia, not all together but pretty much all of them bar a few. 


#1323

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?87150-list-your-lights/page45


----------



## mickb

I used my fenix e01 on my keychain to illuminate my way in the gym's carpark. It struck me if I was using one of the newer outputs in this niche( 90-130 lumens) I would have had the hassle of replacing the battery several times already, which means in all honesty it would have stayed dead a lot of time. Some lights you want to be able to set and forget.


----------



## blah9

The other night I used my Fenix TK09 (2015) to help assemble a cheap chest of drawers. It was nice to provide some extra light while I hammered the backing nails onto the unit because I was working in a somewhat dark room. Probably should have switched over to a headlamp, but it worked well to just sit the light on its side facing the areas I was working in.


----------



## stringtyer

My parents have both passed away and I am in the business of selling my childhood home. Was showing the house today and the potential buyer wanted to look in the crawl space where there is no light. Got out my older LD22 - my EDC light - and let him have a great time crawling around the place I don't care to go.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> Thank you, I will find a link to some pics nichia, not all together but pretty much all of them bar a few.
> 
> 
> #1323
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?87150-list-your-lights/page45








Says Chance! 

Changed the number to a link for ya, buddy.


----------



## trailhunter

stringtyer said:


> My parents have both passed away and I am in the business of selling my childhood home. Was showing the house today and the potential buyer wanted to look in the crawl space where there is no light. Got out my older LD22 - my EDC light - and let him have a great time crawling around the place I don't care to go.


Bummer man, sounds like they were good parents.


----------



## Bluemondo

Made a bat signal with my 6d maglite 
For my 5 year old


----------



## Bluemondo

Having a little campfire in the garden with my son
Using my new enkeeo mosquito zapper lantern
It's a cool looking light 
I hope it works and I don't get any bites


----------



## ven

Well this evening helping out at work doing a motor change on a conveyor, I decided to elbow my h2r off. It dropped 20ft easy and broke  Gutted as used all the time , every day. Luckily I have a back up but still gutted. Will add some pics later. Also run over by scissor lift, tyre must have pushed it though rather than driven over. Not tried another battery yet, might be a simple fix. But right now I need to get home and to bed! Job for another day .

In fairness sit does not look any different than previous









Now at first it was sat on the upper conveyor aimed down for the motor /movimot swap. The one on was stop starting intermittently, causing pretty much the factory to be off. So it needed swapping on the off shift at weekend rather than production time(already loosing 10's of tons a week). 





Behind the metal guards under and on this side, are V belts running each way, directly under the lower motor are a few beams. Perfect for sitting the base on and aiming light under the conveyor. One V belts was aged and showing small splits, belt off, new one on around double pulley. The h2r was sat on the magnetic base on the narrower cross beam on the left when fitting back both V belts(one existing and one new). My elbow caught it and i knew straight away. I should have known better, but at 11pm at night, from being up at 5am! my brain cell is not as useful. I just heard a soft crack bellow.........you just know. 





Hopefully olight will help me fix it


----------



## trailhunter

Use my tn36UTvn to hunt for mosquitos in the house


----------



## lightsplays

Just used Malkoff Hound Dog 18650 to take a few things out to my work van. Only used low.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD35 the other day while doing a building walk-through with a contractor, looking into various dark corners to identify cable paths. Also used it as a pointer.


----------



## bykfixer

Got in some fresh picked green beans called 'snaps'. Mmmm, first crop of the season.

Wanted to steam them in a butter sauce but where's the lid to the pan that breaths? 
Mrs. Fixer says he hasn't seen it in years. Hmmmm.

Sit down on the floor yoga style in front of a cluttered dual cabinet hoping the EO1 will see it... or at least a sliver of it covered by other stuff. 

Ended up using a non venting lid slightly askew. Never did find the lid. But rearranged stuff and found my nissing crab leg shell cracker tool.

Long live the EO1. Perfect amount of light for the task.


----------



## gurdygurds

Are you still using yours with the sharpie on the led? I’m anxious to compare the two new ones that are arriving tomorrow.


bykfixer said:


> Got in some fresh picked green beans called 'snaps'. Mmmm, first crop of the season.
> 
> Wanted to steam them in a butter sauce but where's the lid to the pan that breaths?
> Mrs. Fixer says he hasn't seen it in years. Hmmmm.
> 
> Sit down on the floor yoga style in front of a cluttered dual camera hoping the EO1 will see it... or at least a sliver of it covered by other stuff.
> 
> Ended up using a non venting lid slightly askew. Never did find the lid. But rearranged stuff and found my nissing crab leg shell cracker tool.
> 
> Long live the EO1. Perfect amount of light for the task.


----------



## bykfixer

Yup. Gotten where I don't remember what it used to look like before using a light orange super fine sharpie that fit into the cavity around the dome along with the part that sticks out front.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Was sitting at the desk and wifey started to dust the bookcase behind me. Thought I'd help her a little by shining my P1R Peacekeeper horizontally in alignment with the top of bookcase; she told me that it helped. ;-)


----------



## tech25

This past weekend I went with my family to a hotel. We went to a state park for a bbq- may have stayed a bit past dusk where my lights came very handy. I used my Zebralight H600fc for cooking, my HDS 5000k for general use and my Convoy C8 from mountain electronics for playing around and cleaning up after ourselves. 
As there was no bathtub in the hotel, I gave my HDS to the baby to play with in the shower so he wouldn't complain about the water streaming into his face- it worked like a charm! 
My spare battery carrier, (Zebralight Sc600w) was used as a nightlight for the perfect amount of light in the room while my HDS and H600fc were used by the rest of us to get around the room and access our stuff.


----------



## OEOE

Accompanied my wife to the dentist and while we were waiting for her turn, the lights went out, power cut. It was broad daylight and enough light was filtering through so that we weren’t sitting in darkness. The dentist came out and started talking to the patients in the waiting room and another patient grabbed a newspaper to discuss an article with him but I noticed that they were having a bit of trouble reading it. Out comes my emisar D4vn and I pointed it straight up and double clicked it. They thought at first that the lights had come back on and when they realised that all that light was coming from the tiny light in my hand they were truly amazed.


----------



## YAK-28

had to wait till dark to try and take back the patio from some flying trouble makers who seem to have developed an underground hanger a little to close to the grill. used my tk70 to make sure the coast was clear to try and move them along. probably a little bigger than i needed, but she worked nicely.


----------



## Repsol600rr

My cousin has an older nissan suv that is having a few electrical issues. While trouble shooting it I noticed that there was quite an annoying rattle that sounded like it was coming from underneath. Pulled out my lumintop tool ti from my pocket and looked underneath to see that a bolt had come out between two sections of the exhaust. Scoured a bucket of bolts and nuts to find something that would work and using my light to see bolted the pipe back together. And wala. The rattle that had apparently been going for months was solved. The electrical issues, as always happens for some reason, didnt manifest themselves. We shall see if they continue next time I see them Saturday.


----------



## Phlogiston

I got a keyring with a chip built in for contactless payments the other day. It's a bit awkward to hold against the reader by itself, so I attached a Fenix E01 to it with a split ring. Now I have something to hold onto while I'm using the keyring to pay for stuff


----------



## markr6

I was working on a casement window last night. They're pushing 30 years old and some are tough to open. One was grinding as I cranked it open, so I looked in there and saw a screw was almost falling out. I used my MD2 to work on that. I couldn't get the trim piece off (glued?) so I had to drill a hole just big enough to get a screwdriver in there. A little wood putty to fill that and I called it done.


----------



## Burgess

Just saw the New, latest, soon-to-be-released
story in the old Hardy Boys Adventures 
series has the boys using ** Flashlights **
on the front cover, as they stand in front of
a very creepy-looking house !


Had to post a link for my CPF friends !

lovecpf


Amazon.com/Gray-Hunters-Revenge-Hardy-Adventures-ebook/dp/B07CKYJ1N3/ref=pd_lutyp_wsim_4_1?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07CKYJ1N3&pd_rd_r=a1e0ce9d-8204-4a99-b6da-a08e29b43db5&pd_rd_w=Rf1TY&pd_rd_wg=M1ds3&psc=1&refRID=T1ZDQ53Y00R6XTNKVS9C


Gee, I hope I'm not breaking any rules here,
by posting this Link . . . .

It's not a HOT-link, so you may need
to Cut and Paste it into your web browser.


----------



## ven

Burgess said:


> Just saw the New, latest, soon-to-be-released
> story in the old Hardy Boys Adventures
> series has the boys using ** Flashlights **
> on the front cover, as they stand in front of
> a very creepy-looking house !
> 
> 
> Had to post a link for my CPF friends !
> 
> lovecpf
> 
> 
> Amazon.com/Gray-Hunters-Revenge-Hardy-Adventures-ebook/dp/B07CKYJ1N3/ref=pd_lutyp_wsim_4_1?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07CKYJ1N3&pd_rd_r=a1e0ce9d-8204-4a99-b6da-a08e29b43db5&pd_rd_w=Rf1TY&pd_rd_wg=M1ds3&psc=1&refRID=T1ZDQ53Y00R6XTNKVS9C
> 
> 
> Gee, I hope I'm not breaking any rules here,
> by posting this Link . . . .
> 
> It's not a HOT-link, so you may need
> to Cut and Paste it into your web browser.



For you


----------



## tech25

The original Hardy boys had an influence on my carrying a knife and flashlight as a kid.


----------



## ven

Sat in the garden for (only 30m) talking flashlights, colour temps and hi cri.
The lights we had are
Bones with throw, HDS 200 hi cri and md2 m61





So hard and discussed for a good 20m of the 30mins between the bones temp and HDS temp. Now the HDS is 4k, i put the Bones at 4k also, Rach thinks tad cooler, but i think its down to the throw optic focusing more.....................either way we agree its super close!
Bones








HDS 200 hi cri








md2 6200k(which is actually nice for cold white, i like it a lot









I know its a screen and a bit pointless to try and show, but there are differences, all be it not as much to the eye with the m61. Rach loves the HDS out right, just loves it..................temp, rotary etc etc. Explaining all are kind of military lights. She went into a pondering, she chose the malkoff md2 for typical duty style applications, the clean white and bright enough for most uses. She does know her temps, lighting etc(probably a lot more than me working in photography/filming side of things). 

Potentially another thread................
So you know when your a flashaholic when you spend Saturday having a glass of wine discussing tints with the boss!!!!


----------



## Nichia!

That's really cool when your "BOSS" likes flashlights;-)


----------



## YAK-28

had to reapply a dose to the flying trouble makers ground terminal. this time i used an x7 to help my night work.


----------



## Phlogiston

Been using my Convoy BD01, BD06 and X3 on ceiling-bounce duty today, because our fluorescent tube in the kitchen died this morning. It's amazing how these things always happen on a Sunday. Time to buy an LED tube instead, I think. Hopefully before my charger melts with all the 26650s I'll be pushing through it...


----------



## sld

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Traveling late last night,around 12:30 or so, about 15 - 20 miles from the nearest town and the car breaks down, the bearing for the radiator fan gave out causing the pulley and belt to come off. Used my DBR Guardian on flood to diagnose the problem and determine a tow truck was the solution and used it in throw to watch for any curious bears. Saw a few but, thankfully, they were not interested in us ( I was way under-gunned for a confrontation with a bear)![/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ven

Used the E2e as it’s incand week, around garden (in between showers), around house and also going to bed lighting the way. The hot spot for the amount of lumens(low amount) is quite intense, in ways it’s a nice balance . Certainly a focused hot spot of warmth which provides eye comfort at night(for me anyway). It’s really nice to use some old school lighting, we had no choice 20yrs ago! Today spoiled with choices, going back to basics, one mode and warm! It’s just a breath of fresh air ,compared to many cold white multimode clicking (not that I have many of these lights anymore).


----------



## trailhunter

sld said:


> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Traveling late last night,around 12:30 or so, about 15 - 20 miles from the nearest town and the car breaks down, the bearing for the radiator fan gave out causing the pulley and belt to come off. Used my DBR Guardian on flood to diagnose the problem and determine a tow truck was the solution and used it in throw to watch for any curious bears. Saw a few but, thankfully, they were not interested in us ( I was way under-gunned for a confrontation with a bear)![/FONT][/FONT]


Damn, sounds crazy!


----------



## idleprocess

Walked the dogs. Except I lost track of the time (not realizing it was now dark) and didn't carry the D4 down the stairs with me forcing me to raid my work backpack downstairs for my negelcted Astrolux S41. A terrible problem it was...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Yesterday I was at work, carrying my tool bag from one part of the building to another. I entered a room that was pitch black, so I reached in my bag for my flashlight when I heard something fall out and hit the floor. I couldn't see what it was; all I knew was that I couldn't find my flashlight. So I turned on the flashlight mode on my phone, aimed it at the floor, and there on the floor was my flashlight.


----------



## blah9

My wife and I cleaned off some mats we were going to bring inside for a home gym tonight using the light from my Armytek Wizard Pro Warm. We had them outside so they could offgas the rubber smell before we brought them inside. The light really did the trick as it usually does when I call upon it. It was a lot of work but I'm looking forward to getting the rest set up!


----------



## sld

trailhunter said:


> Damn, sounds crazy!


The tow truck driver had to shoot one the week before while changing a tire for someone not far from there. The Bear came out of the woods charging him and the client. I believe he said 5 rounds from a 45 to stop it! He also showed us an F150 at their shop that hit a bear on the same road. Neither truck nor bear survived.


----------



## Repsol600rr

Used my tool ti today to hacksaw the chain locking my uncles sailboat up becuase he lost the key to the lock. The boats kept in an area under his house that was quite dark with no lights. Got the job done with some help from the light before going out for a sail which I haven't done in a couple years at least and at least 7 years for this particular boat.


----------



## Hugh Johnson

Used my D4 Nichia to provide supplemental light in a dark area while caulking in the bathroom. Tried very hard not to stain it and succeeded.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I'm using my PD35 on low for a motherboard replacement. It's been extremely handy for reading the fine print on the mobo, lining up the mounting screw holes, identifying the connectors and other stuff.


----------



## FortyCaliber

Not today , but over the weekend, I used the SF E1b to find a friends ball in the bushes from an overzealous putt at miniature golf.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Walked around at work today with my PD35 doing surveys in some dark and spooky places. The flashlight made them a little less spooky and much less dark.


----------



## Scribe

Let my daughter give my Boss 70 a run around the dark house. She loves flashlights and is only 2.


----------



## flatline

Set up a new printer. Used the flashlight to see where to plug all the cords in the back. Way easier than pulling the dumb thing away from the wall.

Oddly enough, it was easier to get the printer to work with my Linux box than it was with my wife's MacBook.

--flatline


----------



## trailhunter

flatline said:


> Set up a new printer. Used the flashlight to see where to plug all the cords in the back. Way easier than pulling the dumb thing away from the wall.
> 
> Oddly enough, it was easier to get the printer to work with my Linux box than it was with my wife's MacBook.
> 
> --flatline


Sounds like an HP


----------



## flatline

trailhunter said:


> Sounds like an HP



The printer is an Epson workforce wf-3640. Now that it's set up, it does a pretty nice job.

--flatline


----------



## bykfixer

I have one of those for work. After installing an app to my phone I could print pdf's from my phone.


----------



## tokaji

Just inspected the water pump with my e2l-a in sunlight.


----------



## ven

For a change, used a couple of LED lights last night(seen as been mainly/mostly using incand for over a week), sc600 mkIII 4500k HI and md2 tri with m61 for searching through the pond, the HI worked best(no surprise with the extra throw/output). Still i am taken back by the CW m61....................that is one nice beam, cool yes, cool ...............very cool! Really like single modes right now, think around 400lm with than general type beam just works so well .


----------



## troutpool

Watched a tarantula walk slowly across the driveway last night. I had a low level of light dialed in to my HDS Rotary 170N, so as not to agitate or alarm.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

troutpool said:


> Watched a tarantula walk slowly across the driveway last night. I had a low level of light dialed in to my HDS Rotary 170N, so as not to agitate or alarm.



Note to self: Stay the hell away from Arizona.


----------



## trailhunter

This thread is going to skyrocket during and lost hurricane florence - Charge your batteries people!


----------



## Phlogiston

Good point. I'm reminded of these useful threads: 

Sub_Umbra's classic about water and the aftermath of Katrina in general: 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?121453-An-Emergency-Water-Epiphany 

Poppy's thread about lighting and power outages: 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...mens-How-many-batteries-(for-lights-and-more) 

And this recent one about lanterns for hurricane power outages: 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?447570-Extended-Hurricane-Outage-(1-Week)


----------



## blah9

Used my Armytek Wizard Pro Warm the last two nights to work on installing a battery backup sump pump. I am so excited that it's done now. Was a lot of hard work for someone who never worked with PVC plumbing before and had to deal with a radon mitigation system in the way, but after some early mistakes I finally got it all working with no leaks! The headlamp was perfect and so much more convenient than a drop light since it just put the light wherever I needed it.

It's also a really cool system. Connects via a cellular connection so if the power goes out, the main pump fails, etc. I get texts, emails, and app notifications letting me know. I can finally relax and not go checking on the basement every storm which has been something I am doing a lot since buying our first house (which has a finished basement)!

Hope everyone is managing okay with the storm!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Black Diamond Storm (2018 350-lumen version) to walk down to 21st Century Pizza.(It's a very good local downtown Portland,OR pizza joint.)

Caught a case of the late-night munchies,and the Storm was perfect for the 10 PM 2-block walk down.


----------



## magellan

blah9 said:


> Used my Armytek Wizard Pro Warm the last two nights to work on installing a battery backup sump pump. I am so excited that it's done now. Was a lot of hard work for someone who never worked with PVC plumbing before and had to deal with a radon mitigation system in the way, but after some early mistakes I finally got it all working with no leaks! The headlamp was perfect and so much more convenient than a drop light since it just put the light wherever I needed it.
> 
> It's also a really cool system. Connects via a cellular connection so if the power goes out, the main pump fails, etc. I get texts, emails, and app notifications letting me know. I can finally relax and not go checking on the basement every storm which has been something I am doing a lot since buying our first house (which has a finished basement)!
> 
> Hope everyone is managing okay with the storm!



Very cool. Congrats on a successful project!


----------



## blah9

magellan said:


> Very cool. Congrats on a successful project!



Thank you! Feels really good to have that accomplished! 

Lately have been using the Fenix TK09 to just do simple household tasks like take out the garbage, walk around at night without turning lights on, etc.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

every morning before sunrise. dog park. follow dog. flash light, pick up 'n bag.


----------



## PartyPete

Sounds exactly like my morning and evening routine. 

Although with two small dogs I'm starting to lean more towards a headlamp. A handheld is fine for one dog but two becomes a bit of a handful with two leashes, a clean up bag and a light in your hands....



5S8Zh5 said:


> every morning before sunrise. dog park. follow dog. flash light, pick up 'n bag.


----------



## ven

Other than every day uses in work(h2r/h600 etc), most evenings i have been grabbing random lights. In between the rain, looking around at wild life more thanks to darker nights.
Tonight's pick(lantern not inc) ZL HI and R50vn


----------



## bykfixer

I had the unfortunate duty of using my EO1 to spot critters in my sofa while eradicating said critters. Ew YUCK. 

Ended up clipping my PL2 (via Microstream 2 way clip) to my ball cap and turning it on low for hands free lighting while vacuuming all cracks and crevices. Having 3 dogs inside means there are times when you have to eradicate biting creatures from upholstered items.

Being a flashaholic made it a bit easier to see in places instead of just guessing. An LED solitaire works too, but my PL2 has a nice 12 lumen low ability.


----------



## trailhunter

PartyPete said:


> Sounds exactly like my morning and evening routine.
> 
> Although with two small dogs I'm starting to lean more towards a headlamp. A handheld is fine for one dog but two becomes a bit of a handful with two leashes, a clean up bag and a light in your hands....


Damn that sounds early


----------



## Repsol600rr

Used a nitecore mt22c and lumintop tool ti to work on a old yale forklift that hasnt moved in years. Due to some work being done on the lights the corner I was working was rather dark. Got the thing running and shifting but found out quickly it had 0 breaks. After pulling some stuff apart it appears the master cylinder is kaput. New one on its way from eBay at $33. Add some exhaust tape for the massive leak and all in $50 to have a second forklift at the warehouse.


----------



## radioactive_man

I used a Thrunite TN42 CW to light up a treeline that was about 700 meters away. It got out there but there was a lot of backscattered light from moisture in the air, so it was difficult to make out the details.

Obviously I need a bigger thrower.


----------



## sld

Used my DBR Guardian on low flood while crawling under an air handler at church to find a leak. Hope I got it sealed, wasn’t fun to get to.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I utilized a Maelstrom Regen MMR-X to reveal the presence of some fire extinguisher spray to the manager of the commercial cleaning company. His employees missed an area. 

Friday, at 5am, a young man broke into one of our church owned school buildings. While inside, he emptied two five pound chemical fire extinguishers.   

~ Chance


----------



## Taz80

I hope the young idiot was caught, what a mess.
I used a H600fw to install a deadbolt tonight, walked inside took off my hat forgetting that the headlamp was still up there. A 5'8" fall to the carpet cracked the lens. It still works fine, only now it's a dry weather light.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD35 on low to investigate why my DVD drive wasn't working. Found an unseated SATA cable and corrected it.


----------



## jmsodpc

i didnt have any real reason to use my fenix pd25 so i sat on a chair in the dark and lit up the room with it


----------



## engravosaurus

Tried to read engraving in metal. Too small for old eyes. Illuminated from the side with Streamlight Microstream. Engraving cast shadows. Old eyes could read the shadows. But...
Was the engraving useful? Helpful? No.
But was fun to conquer the problem.


----------



## flatline

engravosaurus said:


> Tried to read engraving in metal. Too small for old eyes. Illuminated from the side with Streamlight Microstream. Engraving cast shadows. Old eyes could read the shadows. But...
> Was the engraving useful? Helpful? No.
> But was fun to conquer the problem.



I generally take a picture with my phone and then zoom in to see small details like that.

--flatline


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Good idea. I’ll try that. 

Billm


----------



## Repsol600rr

Been dog sitting which means dog walking, some at night. Been using my recently aquired acebeam ec65 nichia. First really flooded ive had and I love it for this task. Really makes it easy to see what the dog is doing with minimal need to point it. Plus high and turbo make nice hand warmers on a cold rainy night like this. Love the light and its 21700 format with usb c charging like my phone. Still think I prefer a mixed with a hot spot and some throw to it but I'm quite happy with this anyway.


----------



## AlphaCanis

Like most nights I clip an Olight to my cap while walking my dog.


----------



## blah9

My daughter was born a week ago (hurray!!!) and everyone is healthy after momma had to deal with a spinal headache as a complication of the epidural. We've been having a blast with the baby, and we've been using the Emisar D4vn on moonlight as a nightlight for checking on her if she wakes us up at night.


----------



## Monocrom

blah9 said:


> My daughter was born a week ago (hurray!!!) and everyone is healthy after momma had to deal with a spinal headache as a complication of the epidural. We've been having a blast with the baby, and we've been using the Emisar D4vn on moonlight as a nightlight for checking on her if she wakes us up at night.



Hey! Congrats! Enjoy her as she is now. Before she becomes a rebellious teen who say's she hates you, and the boys start showing up at the door to date her. 

When that happens, here's an idea.... Invite them in, sit them down, and have a talk with them about just how precious and special your little girl is to you. And how you expect him to be a gentleman on their date. Now be sure to do this while cleaning the biggest gun that you own! Smile at him, often. In a sinister clown kinda way. Or, if you don't have a gun, buy a nice large Bowie knife. Something with at least a 9 1/2 inch blade on it. Then get one of those really cheap sharpening stones. The ones that are grey on one side, and greyer on the other.

Make sure to sharpen your Bowie knife dry! With plenty of scraping sounds. Just back and forth on both sides of the blade. Maybe pull out a bloody rag to wipe down the blade before realizing it's red and saying you need to toss it into the washing machine. Now, after quite a bit of experimenting (I collect and use fountain pens) I have noticed that Sheaffer Red ink (far more than other red inks from other brands) is the absolute closest red ink that resembles blood. In a few years, get you a bottle of it. You won't regret it. 

If the boy asks about the rag, just say that often one conversation with a young suitor is enough. Sometimes though a 2nd one is required. And those 2nd ones never turn out well. Let him know it was too bad you had to have a 2nd conversation just a little while ago with "Steve." If he asks, "Whose Steve?" You reply: "Don't worry about it. We don't talk about Steve anymore."

Oh and if you're just not intimidating-looking enough, get a good friend or relative to help with that. I literally look like the Psycho from the film "Full Metal Jacket." Heck, I sometimes intimidate others without genuinely even trying. You'd literally be amazed how many times good friends have asked me to come over to have a talk with boys who want to date their daughters. They either ask me to bring one of my Bowie knives, or.... Let's just say that few things in Life are as satisfying as talking to a young man, while cleaning dad's borrowed revolver. And then asking if he's ever played Russian Roulette. And then asking if he's sure he doesn't want to play _*while speaking in fluent Russian! *_

I'm telling you, the look on their face can only be described as Absolute Horror! Ah.... not that I'm saying I've done anything like that, mind you. Just saying........


----------



## Poppy




----------



## ven

Congrats blah and mrs blah:twothumbs

Thats awesome monocrom, i like the way you think! I cant really type what i have told Madison if any boys come around, it does involve an axe though


----------



## bigburly912

^ I have 2 of them. Both babies right now 3yr/7months. I dread it haha


----------



## bigburly912

My daughter just used her E01vn to inspect my mouth. I was told I have monsters and ghosts in there and that I need to chew them up and spit them through my ceiling


----------



## ven

Bigburly912 said:


> My daughter just used her E01vn to inspect my mouth. I was told I have monsters and ghosts in there and that I need to chew them up and spit them through my ceiling



Could have been worse......................could have used one of your HDS lights and took your teeth out


----------



## bigburly912

That’s very true. It can always be worse. I was more shocked that my mouth was full of monsters and ghosts than anything. You’d think I’d have felt them in there. I haven’t had my whole face go numb since college. Haha


----------



## blah9

Thanks everyone!


----------



## peter yetman

Yes, congrats Blah.

I used my 325 HDS to light the crawl space under the stage to find an old amplifier to use as a prop in our next show, Sally Potter and the Trousers of Doom.
I wasn't amazed at the wonderful tint, the beamshape or the output. All I cared about was the fact that it wasn't going to crap out on me and leave me in a very dark tight space.
P


----------



## ven

Bones with throw optic and md2 m61 to light up parts of the garden comparing beams.........................for no other reason.
md2





Bones




md2




bones





As always, trusty h2r(second one after the 1st dropped 20ft+) which is used daily, 5 days a week




faffing around with ios12 pic options


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> Congrats blah and mrs blah:twothumbs
> 
> Thats awesome monocrom, i like the way you think! I cant really type what i have told Madison if any boys come around, it does involve an axe though



They make puck-shaped sharpeners for axes. I know. I have one. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

haha, i would never have thought otherwise. Hope all is good your way Monocrom Would imagine it getting cooler now in NY. I still need to get there for a long weekend , have a plan hopefully for 2020 to take the kids. For now, swinging around NYC / central park on spiderman(ps4) will have to do

Used these 3 last night, mainly the tk75vnQ70 for fun out back. Lit everything up and made the small garden as day.


----------



## Monocrom

Thank you, yes things are going well for now and I'm very happy not to sweat to death at my night shift job.

_Almost forgot...._ Used my Powertac E2 (single-AA light) on high mode to check a cluttered storage box top for a specific custom-made ballpoint pen. Still took awhile to find it.


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

Used my Tool 2.0 at full blast to check under the table at the restaurant where we had dinner right before we left for just about 1.2 seconds.


----------



## vadimax

Well, that was not today, but yesterday. My wifie asked to buy some milk and ice cream too late. Too late in two respects -- it was too dark already and I have improved my perception of the universe with beer. Thus driving was not an option that time.

OK, I equipped myself with an Elzetta B143 and a 2-cell Surefire Fury and took a walk. Enjoyed Elzetta as the main light. With a 16650 cell being on high all the way it became barely warm. What a thought out engineering! Yes, I definitely do not hunt for super lumens any more. Super functionality -- this is a sweet spot for me now.

Used the Fury a couple of times, but it was not so pleasant to my eyes in situation when all you need is to see the path several yards in front of you.


----------



## peter yetman

You'll be saying you're a tint snob next.
Welcome.
P


----------



## Modernflame

vadimax said:


> Well, that was not today, but yesterday. My wifie asked to buy some milk and ice cream too late. Too late in two respects -- it was too dark already and I have improved my perception of the universe with beer. Thus driving was not an option that time.
> 
> OK, I equipped myself with an Elzetta B143 and a 2-cell Surefire Fury and took a walk. Enjoyed Elzetta as the main light. With a 16650 cell being on high all the way it became barely warm. What a thought out engineering! Yes, I definitely do not hunt for super lumens any more. Super functionality -- this is a sweet spot for me now.
> 
> Used the Fury a couple of times, but it was not so pleasant to my eyes in situation when all you need is to see the path several yards in front of you.



I'd like to propose a toast to improved perception, adequate lumens, super functionality, and cheerful neutral beam tints.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Modernflame said:


> I'd like to propose a toast to improved perception, adequate lumens, super functionality, and cheerful neutral beam tints.



:thumbsup: I'll drink to that.:buddies: 

Cheers!

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD35 to navigate safely around a dimly lit catwalk.


----------



## dragonhaertt

Still using my D25LC2 as a bike-light. It is quickly getting darker earlier again so now I have a good excuse to EDC a flashlight. I always do ofcourse, now my excuse is just better


----------



## PocketLight88

I used my tk75 and r50vn on tail stand when installing my flooring at my house I just bought. The wife is using our light stand for paining downstairs and we took down all of the light fixtures upstairs and have yet to install new lights. So I put my flashlights to use successfully!


----------



## bykfixer

Finally!!! Darkness.

Remanents of hurricane Michael blasted through my area taking out hundreds of thousands of peoples power. So here I am on night #2 in darkness...
Well kinda, as Mrs. Fixer is crochet-ing a Christmas present to my right by the light of a tail standing 3D Maglite ML300 on low. 






In the background is the sounds of neighbors Briggs & Stratton powered generators. Ugh! Power out used to mean urban camping. Now it means "*TURN OFF THAT #@$& GENERATOR!!! *

We have Maglites like that one scattered throughout the house. If power doesn't return soon we'll use Yuji'd minimags and 1D Rayovacs along with a slew of low powered, long running $5 even bad flashlights aint bad flashlights. 

I use jar candles too but after a while pumpkin, spiced cookie, cloves, orange slice, etc aromas all mixed together becomes annoying.


----------



## trailhunter

bykfixer said:


> Finally!!! Darkness.
> 
> Remanents of hurricane Michael blasted through my area taking out hundreds of thousands of peoples power. So here I am on night #2 in darkness...
> Well kinda, as Mrs. Fixer is crochet-ing a Christmas present to my right by the light of a tail standing 3D Maglite ML300 on low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the background is the sounds of neighbors Briggs & Stratton powered generators. Ugh! Power out used to mean urban camping. Now it means "*TURN OFF THAT #@$& GENERATOR!!! *
> 
> We have Maglites like that one scattered throughout the house. If power doesn't return soon we'll use Yuji'd minimags and 1D Rayovacs along with a slew of low powered, long running $5 even bad flashlights aint bad flashlights.
> 
> I use jar candles too but after a while pumpkin, spiced cookie, cloves, orange slice, etc aromas all mixed together becomes annoying.


2nd night with no power? Sucks but at least your putting good use to those lights


----------



## bykfixer

Solitaire LED




Not bad.


----------



## peter yetman

bykfixer said:


> ........... but after a while pumpkin, spiced cookie, cloves, orange slice, etc aromas all mixed together becomes annoying.


Sounds like a bad recipe for youe vaping device.
P


----------



## ven

peter yetman said:


> Sounds like a bad recipe for youe vaping device.
> P



Good one! it sure does.

Stay safe, it boggles the mind how crazy it has got. Light is light in an emergency, $5 or $50 is still light. Thoughts with you all effected.


----------



## ven

Used the little warm light from the cl20 on low, to keep an eye on a baby dove. It was out in the wind/rain and appeared to not be well most of the day. Not much i could do other than make more comfortable as it got weaker. So brought inside conservatory out of the weather where it lied on its side for a couple of hours before passing.


----------



## bykfixer

(typing this by Solitaire LED ceiling bounce) 
It's raining. Poor power workers have been working days without rest and now in the rain.... Dratz.

We found a baby dove in the middle of the street Ven, just sitting there like "sigh... let me just end this" like. We scooped it up, learned how to make dove gruel and it was doing ok for a week. Heck, one day it flew up on the roof of the house then came back down later in the day. 

Then one day it just died. No apparent reason.

RIP Woodstock.


----------



## ven

Shame mr fixer, its our 2nd failed rescue in a month. We have many winged visitors and and more who have made a home in the hedges. At night i often sit watching(during the day is best though) and looking about for wildlife with various flashlights. Most are finches that live here, the doves come over several times a day, picking up feed that the finches have dropped from the feeders. Quick counting, easy 40-50 at a time................the hedges come alive! I had done some google fu , mimicking the beak, making a solution using milk for a gloop. It unfortunately was past this stage, could barely stand and ended up on its side. Only thing i could think was to bring indoors and make comfortable. The other baby doves just ignored it and would not go near it...............

Hope power returns soon mr fixer, glad all safe. Till then, enjoy you vast family of illumination tools that span a century! A light for each decade, how people of past would have got through similar situations.........


----------



## bykfixer

Except for sounding like we were living in a briggs & stratton powered generator test facility we did pretty good. 
Power's back on btw. 
We had closed all windows since it was in the 50's outside and Mrs. Fixers cameleon doesn't dig on Jack Frost supplying fresh air to the house. 

When the remanents of the storm blew through it got pushed out to sea by an incoming cold front straight out of Alaska... our first real crisp air for the season. 

Top that off with our climate control system being on the fritz lately and I'm waiting on parts. Last weekend it quit at midnight Saturday night. I spent that Sunday tracking down the issue with a volt meter and searching for a window ac. Everyone clears out window units at Labor Day (early September) so it was like finding an honest politician. We found one late in the day before the house had gotten real hot. 

Last weekend I had fans all over the place in an effort to make a tiny window unit lessen the humidity in the rest of the house. Today a fan is blowing warm air in as an effort to warm the room where the lizard lives. 

Meanwhile vape devices had been charged with a few spare batteries charged as well. Yet with all those neighbors generators humming at midnight I chose cigarettes instead of the need for bail money from going neutron bomb on my rude neighbors at 1am. But tonight, while they're all nestled in their homes with windows open to let in the cool air.... I'll be cutting my grass via headlamp. Rrrrrrrr

And yes Pete all those aromas had my home smelling like some random vape sauce from pergitory. :huh:


----------



## ven

:laughing: i just cant help but think how much fun it would be, for a few pints with mr fixer and P.........................maybe CG and mono could join us, to name but just 2 more. The stories, the lights, and of course the dryness of P.......

Glad power back on mr fixer, the thought of you mowing your lawn at night with a head lamp still remains present from years back :laughing: ..............3 am then lol


----------



## bykfixer

Back then it was hot and everybody had their house closed up and ac's going Ven. 

This time I'm thinking of cutting a certain neighbors grass at 2am.... the folks with 3 generators going as I type this at 3pm even though power was restored at 10am. 
They placed 3 generators up under a covered slab of concrete that acts like a megaphone. If I was the trifling kind I'd go shut off those generators just to cause whatever it is they are keeping running to mess up. 
But....
A) I'm not that sort. 
B) it could be they have aquariums/terrariums going. 

It's a pile of millenials living in the house so it may be to keep their grow lights working... 
Anyway... I won't be cutting grass at 2am. I just don't have revenge in my heart.


----------



## Monocrom

Sorry to hear about those baby doves.


----------



## peter yetman

ven said:


> :laughing: i just cant help but think how much fun it would be, for a few pints with mr fixer and P.........................maybe CG and mono could join us, to name but just 2 more. The stories, the lights, and of course the dryness of P.......
> 
> Glad power back on mr fixer, the thought of you mowing your lawn at night with a head lamp still remains present from years back :laughing: ..............3 am then lol


I'll bring some very wet beer to compensate.
P


----------



## tech25

The city is having the gas mains replaced on my block. The workers had to shut off and turn on the gas in my building. I went to let them in and open the storage room so they can get to the gas. I found myself in the basement storage room and couldn’t find the light switch... what to do?!? My HDS rotary on my belt in a Thors Hammer holster was used to light the way.

On the way out, I was comparing the beams from my HDS and Okluma triple- the HDS has a great general purpose beam shape combining throw and spill but the Okluma has a huge Floody hotspot. For indoors and close by, the Okluma has the more useful beam but the UI on the HDS is so much better... maybe we can get a collaboration between the two?!?


----------



## ven

New member of the family recently, so now with darker nights and an evening walk, a variety will be used. Tonight malkoff md2 with single mode 219b sportac triple with hi/lo and a haiku triple 219b will be with me. These are tonight's lights anyway, few grabbed................





Nala the cane corso


----------



## Lumen83

The neighbor got this new little kitten. Its all black. So, I go out to my truck the other night to get my phone charger. I haven't been putting my outside light over my steps on until I'm in for the night because the bugs all flock to it and end up getting in the house when I open the door. So, I start walking out of the house and down the steps and I see this cute little fur ball at the bottom of the steps. And, I'm thinking I'm going to pick it up and bring it back over to my neighbors house. So, I turn my surefire EDCL-1T on low and just as I'm about to reach down for this kitten the light hits its face and theres this big old white patch on its head and another on its tail. And its a skunk! I almost picked up a friggin skunk. It didn't panic and neither did I. It kind of just made its way down into my driveway and I followed it just watching it with the flashlight on high, and it slowly just walked up along the driveway and then into the woods. it was pretty cool. I've had a lot of encounters with skunks and they've all been pretty mellow just going about their business and not terribly bothered by people. I think you'd really have to put one in a panic to get it to spray you. Picking it up and bringing it to my neighbors house might have had that effect. Glad I had my light on me.


----------



## bykfixer

Deactivated my trucks interior light so I'd need a flashlight when loading it after dark.

Today... err uh.. tonight was a Fenix E01 tooth hold style while I put a weeks worth of stuff in it.


----------



## peter yetman

bykfixer said:


> Deactivated my trucks interior light so I'd need a flashlight when loading it after dark.


\
The way you put it, it sounds like you did that deliberately?
That's the sort of thing that I'd do.
P


----------



## bykfixer

Yes-sir-ee...

I keep thinking I'll get around to fixing the busted light switch in my shed then realize ... 
I'm a flashaholic, that would be stupid.


----------



## peter yetman

I deliberately disabled the bedside light on Mrs Yeti's side so we have to use a torch.
P


----------



## Modernflame




----------



## aginthelaw

I used my rot66 to read the instructions on a new flashlight. I still couldn’t read it without my glasses and now I’m using it to find them


----------



## 4DMag-Lite

Used my AAA Mini Mag LED and 3D ML300 to run some wire today in a ceiling.


----------



## Monocrom

peter yetman said:


> I deliberately disabled the bedside light on Mrs Yeti's side so we have to use a torch.
> P



Best part is.... She'll never know! (Unless you leave your comp. turned on while browsing CPF. But other than that.... NEVER!)


----------



## Charlie Hustle

There was a nice “spark show” out in front of my house Saturday afternoon that led to a power outage till late that evening. One thing I’ve learned over the years is that in complete darkness it can be very hard to find the switch. Some of lights I chose to use are the following:


Indoors:
McGizmo Sundrop
Lumintop Tool 219B Aluminum
Maratac AA Ti 219B w/diffuser
Surefire C3 w/Malkoff M61 SHO 219BV2


Outdoors:
Jaxman M8 XP-L HI 5K (One Mode)
Oveready Defense Light w/Surefire P91
ROTT66 219B


----------



## blah9

My parents were at our house and my dad used the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm to finish up one last coat of paint on the door to the attic we just installed recently (my torn meniscus acted up every time I did the other coats). I also checked on our sump pumps during a big storm that came through, and it turned out that they didn't even run. I guess the drainage improvements we made improved things a great deal.


----------



## ven

HDS 219b 4k 18650, MD2 sportac triple single mode 219b 4500k and m43vn xpl PDT used for a little walk.
HDS 200lm





MD2 650lm




M43vn at 50%(maybe 5000-6000 ish)


----------



## bykfixer

Bones to the rescue:

At work some fellows were trying to peer into a pipe that had a make shift door cut in the top.

It is a big ole pipe that a creek runs through while they work nearby installing a permanent pipe where the creek used to flow.

In order to install new, permanent pipe requires a footing to keep the new concrete pipe that is very heavy from sinking into the soft ground where the creek was. 

The temporary pipe is usually empty until it rains. Then it fills with water. The work for the footing to the new pipe is underneath of the temporary pipe. 

They needed to see how much water was flowing through the temporary pipe. If it had flow, the millions of pounds stressing downward would make it unsafe for workers to work underneath said overhead pipe. (It's not fastened secure enough nor is the suspension cables holding it in the air sturdy enough.)

It was bright and sunny, surrounding earth is a light colored sand so everybodys pupils were really adjusted to mega bright conditions. Peering into a dark pipe was impractical with the naked eye. And crawling onto the pipe to stick your head inside was also impractical. 

One guy says "that dude has a flashlight in his pocket" pointing to me. Yeah my PKDL PR-1 is plenty bright close up. But by 25 feet the light is way too floody. So they tried it. Nada. While they did that I walked over to my nearby truck and grabbed the throwy Bones.

Perfect. Yup, way too much flow in the pipe to safely work. 

My boss smiled and said "MacGeyver to the rescue again." lol


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my trusty PD35 on low to safely navigate around some dimly lit crooked sidewalks on Halloween night.


----------



## Poppy

Before I left for work this morning, I laid out half a dozen flashlights, with two diffusers, and a 28 inch traffic wand, on the kitchen table, for the kids and parents to use, while trick or treating later in the day.

To my pleasant surprise, when I got home from work, I could see that all the lights were taken, and I think a few more.


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

Poppy said:


> Before I left for work this morning, I laid out half a dozen flashlights, with two diffusers, and a 28 inch traffic wand, on the kitchen table, for the kids and parents to use, while trick or treating later in the day.
> 
> To my pleasant surprise, when I got home from work, I could see that all the lights were taken, and I think a few more.



Poppy, you rock-- it looks like you lit up your family quite nicely!


----------



## fyrstormer

Today I used my Oveready E2E Triple to check on my new baby, tactical-style:






Also, props to the Google Pixel 2 for having a fantastic camera.


----------



## ven

WOW fyrstormer, congrats


----------



## Poppy

LetThereBeLight! said:


> Poppy, you rock-- it looks like you lit up your family quite nicely!


Thanks LetThereBeLight  
Yeah.. its as much for my piece of mind as anyone else's.



fyrstormer said:


> Today I used my Oveready E2E Triple to check on my new baby, tactical-style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, props to the Google Pixel 2 for having a fantastic camera.



Beautiful! Fyrstormer


----------



## fyrstormer

Thanks! The nurses at the hospital kept telling me how cute he is, which they always say but really mean this time. I replied that of course he is, I was very careful to pick the cutest one. Their reactions were...amusing.


----------



## peter yetman

Congratulations, I love that cocoon.
P


----------



## tech25

Congratulations! I love how peaceful he looks!


----------



## idleprocess

Recharged the cell for my D4S prior to walking the dogs, and I'm now quite confident that it's markedly brighter on a fresh cell than one down to 3.7V.


----------



## YAK-28

heard shouting outside last night, grabbed my fenix ld50(kept next to the door) and went out to see what was up. the new neighbor's 6 month old black lab got loose. i thought the ld50 would work fine for this, but the dark and the drizzle seemed to just absorb the light. luckily someone else down the street got a hold of the pup before any harm could happen on the busy street. i will say i could see the kid's reflective shoes(best reflective shoes i've ever seen,should have asked about them) and the dog collar easily. once back inside i moved my tk75 to next to the door also for next time.


----------



## PartyPete

Another Halloween has come and gone and of course this is the one holiday where you can really have fun with your lights. I usually take a few lights with us but this year I just wanted something simple and small for my pockets so I took the trusty Fenix E12. 

Definitely a light that has never let me down; surviving many camping/hiking trips, various outdoor adventures and the occasional trip through the washer/dryer and still works like a charm. 

Although it was a fairly quiet Halloween, we still enjoyed walking around the neighborhood on a brisk October night, going door to door....and of course enjoying some of the candy my son got!


----------



## kj2

Took my Fenix TK76 with me, when I walked the dog. Some people find it an ugly light, but I dig it


----------



## aginthelaw

kj2 said:


> Took my Fenix TK76 with me, when I walked the dog. Some people find it an ugly light, but I dig it



+1 on the ugly part, but it is Halloween so it’ll fit right in. Anyone remember mighty man’s faithful dog, Yuk?


----------



## Repsol600rr

Opening day of deer season here in WI. Used my black diamond revolt, fenix rc05se and uc35 v2.0 on the trek in before the Sun came up and on the way out as well. Gonna do it all over again in about 6 hours or so.


----------



## peter yetman

Yetman saves the day!
Last night at the rehearsals for "Sally Potter and the Trousers of Doom" the Lighting Man wanted the house lights off, for obvious reasons. The Piano Player didn't have any means of lighting her music, unlike me - my sound desk is lit up like Christmas Tree.
I couldn't find a plug in light for her, so I got a spare mic stand and put my Overedied Malkoff onto medium and pointed that at her music. after the first half the cell was down to 60%, but I swapped it for a fresh one. The first cell was charged again by the time we went home.
Yes, I even have a spare charger there.
P


----------



## tech25

Always prepared! 

I used my PK-PR1 to keep the baby out of the dark. We went shopping, with the baby in the stroller and as it was cold I put the hood all of the way down blocking the wind which made it pretty dark inside. I put the PK on low to light up the inside, the baby got to play with it while having light.

The PK-PR1 is kept in a pocket of my coat with a primary. Cold won’t bother it and the well spaced modes and floody beam are perfect for backup duty. This is the only light for closer uses that the cooler tint- for some reason- doesn’t bother me.


----------



## Rockjunkie15

I used my x70 last night to scare the dark out of the night.
https://i.postimg.cc/RVyqsD65/F722-D258-17-C8-4-D82-BCA3-BB180-DBE3-FF2.jpg


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

That's an amazing flashlight and a great picture.  

~ CG


----------



## ven

WOW thats awesome..............


----------



## bykfixer

Great Scott!!!


----------



## bykfixer

Heater troubles:

My ac went down at the end of the summer. Blower fan issue (again). Swapped out control board. Worked for an hour. (Used my PL2 on low to see inside the cabinet.)

Keep in mind I work out of town so Saturday is my only day to do this. 

Hire a pro to diagnose. He says motor is bad. Bad news is that motor was so crumby they stopped making it. Have one custom made. 3 week turn around. It's cold now. 

Install new motor and squirrel cage. Old motor refused to come out of squirrel cage. Another week to wait on squirrel cage. 

Install those, add power... zap!! Fuse blows. Seriously? 
After several hours I figured out the 'pro' had put a wire back incorrectly. Heater ignition control board fried. (Used PL2 and a Solitaire for that part.)

Another week later the board was installed (using PL2 again). Nope. Thermal limiter switch now an issue. Meanwhile Mrs. Fixer is walking around in a hoody all week while electric space heaters keep it bare-able. 

Thermal limit switch replaced today. Nope, still trips. While running I see stuff glowing in the heat exchanger. Rust. Spend hours cleaning out the plenum (hoping rust doesn't mean plenum leaks). Used my SureFire EB1c for tunnel beam deep into the 2" diameter channels. All rust gone now, walls inside are clean now. Fire it up. Fan stops working on fast and thermal switch trips. 

Man, I'm done. I cleaned up, made a phone call and hired a REAL pro to come blow this piece-a-junk up and install a new one. 

It's a package unit and everything has been replaced except for the ac compressor and the heater exchange. It's been one thing after another every year. Some things twice now. 

Between those two items it will cost the same as a new system. I just have to pay for the install. 

We're not breathing steam indoors as the house is some 45 degrees warmer inside than outside. But this deal has me thinking Florida would be good right now.


----------



## Richub

I get to thinking "What/where the eff is this world/society going to?" a lot the past months.
Being rude and unthankful seems to be the new mantra of the day these last couple of years... 

A few examples:
- Last week I saw a lady searching a dark garden for something, and I got my Jaxman E2 out of my backpack and lit up the ground at her feet. 
She jumped up as being stung by a hornet and told me to "Put that effing light away, if I wanted light, I'll ask for it!" I just walked away... 

The next day I hear a couple of ladies in the bus complaining about how people never help each other out these days. I looked around and guess what: That same lady was among them. :huh:
I couldn't keep quiet and told them I knew why I'm not that helpful anymore, and told that story of the previous evening. Next thing I know that 'lady' literally spat at me, but missed.
The bus driver stopped the bus at the nearest safe point, and told the ladies to get out. Of course it was all my fault, according to those ladies... 

- Last summer, I was riding home on my bicycle in the night, and got cussed out for having a too bright headlight. It was a Fenix BC25R on medium (150 lumen)...

- I got kicked out of a restaurant for lighting up the menu with my Nitecore Tip CRI so an elderly man on the table next to me could read it. The waiter ordered me to "Turn the light off! There is light enough in here to read the menu." I told him: "Well, I disagree, as I had trouble reading the menu too." Next thing I know that waiter called in the owner and we were asked to leave. We just left, but on the way out I lit up the ceiling with my friends Fenix RC40 on turbo. A lot of jaws hit the floor on that moment. 

- Walking through a museum, we had to go through a dark hallway with a couple of steps up, and a lady in front of me almost tripped over these steps. I got out my E2, and lit up those steps for her. While she thanked me, a doorkeeper walked up to me, demanding I'd hand over my flashlight to him. I was like: "What? Because I helped someone with a bit of light?" Then he tried to take it from me with force. Well, my knee reached his crotch faster than his hand could reach my flashlight.  Of course all of this led to a talk with the owner of that museum, which ended up in that doorkeeper being fired on the spot.

It's not all misery these days, thankfully, I got a load of thanks for being helpful the last months, but this rude, unthankful behavior of people is getting more and more obvious these last years... Where will it end..?


----------



## bykfixer

Gettin' that way here too Rich. 

World's gone crazy. But you know what?
Doing right by your neighbor is still the right thing to do.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I used a Spark headlamp to light the way while replacing the convection blower/motor on our pellet stove. 

While it's obvious my labors were appreciated, a "Thanks dad." woulda been nice. 

~ Chance


----------



## LGT

C


Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I used a Spark headlamp to light the way while replacing the convection blower/motor on our pellet stove.
> 
> While it's obvious my labors were appreciated, a "Thanks dad." woulda been nice.
> 
> ~ Chance


Cool. I like the way the cat just finds a place.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Let’s not go off topic. Those experiences could be shared in the Cafe. 

Bill


----------



## bykfixer

Today I lit these for no particular reason. 

Then I used an Innova X1 to light a hallway. Then after dark I stepped outside with a couple of classic Maglites just to shine them on a neighbors backyard. 

It was a day to unwind in general, so I just lit flashlights and giggled like a third grader who had just successfully snuck a peek up teachers dress.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Now I'm giggling. :laughing: 

~ CG


----------



## thermal guy

Me and my 3 year old used a hds U60XR to look for a missing doll she just had to have.2 hours later and nothing. Good thing I had the 2X123 body on it 😄


----------



## tech25

One of the kids locked the bathroom door at a relatives house. The lock wasn’t a typical pop open from the outside and it had dirt in the mechanism. Out came my HDS on a lower output to clean it and see how to open. The rotary really helped find the perfect balance to see without too much glare off of the polished handle.


----------



## UnderPar

Recharged my R50 after using it last Saturday night for more than an hour


----------



## trailhunter

UnderPar said:


> Recharged my R50 after using it last Saturday night for more than an hour


My r50s show a red light on full charge sometimes, does yours?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Used my new mini mag triple while giving the underside of the computer desk a thorough cleaning. Can't beat a flashy for hunting-down dust bunnies. 

! Chance


----------



## Dave MP

Used my ProTac 1L to inspect the threads of another flashlight that I found in the workshop. I hate moving, and finding things in random locations. Wife gave me quizzical look when she walked in.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Dave MP said:


> Used my ProTac 1L to inspect the threads of another flashlight that I found in the workshop. I hate moving, and finding things in random locations. Wife gave me quizzical look when she walked in.



What kinda [email protected]@K is she gunna give you when she realizes you're spending hours reading/posting on CPF? 

:welcome: 

~ Chance


----------



## Dave MP

Lol
Already spend to much time on various forums. Thankfully the other forums have helped me save money. CPF, I think will be dangerous.


----------



## BrisketBBQ

I keep Surefire G2's in both the bride and my cars, the last few years with Malkoff M61L drop-ins. Snow storm in our area wreaked havoc with electricity, big pockets of outages. Bride is a property manager for multiple professional buildings and was the belle of the ball with her Yellow Malkoff equipped G2.  She said at least 4 people, three of them building engineers, inquired about her light and I've already had an email from one inquiring as to specifics.


----------



## Bugge

For practice with my 7 year old daughter, we got a led lenser f1 she can take with her thursday for scouting in the forest. She does not like the darkness so I go with her and we bring all the lights with us we have  ledlenser: F1, T7M, P3 and Seo3 :lolsign:


----------



## Kels73

I used my Fenix PD35 to find a box of Christmas ornaments hidden in our storage area.


----------



## Steeldog

My poor neighbor Jo Ann accross the street was locked out of her house around six pm today and it was cold and dark. She knocked on my door and explained she has a spare in her garage but she couldn’t see. Low and behold I already had my trusty Sofitel SP31 V2.0 in my pocket and we found her spare key hidden where she last place it. Yeah, no way would we have found that without a flashlight. It felt so good to be of assistance.


----------



## Rstype

Used my mule XHP-70 dragon on low to look at a main drain pipe coming from the under the foundation of a home. Needed to see how much lead I need to melt and check condition of the cast iron hub.







And what it became


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Brand new Olight S1R II NW titanium was used to check both the washer and the dryer to make sure I didn't leave any clothes behind.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Rstype said:


> And what it became



Was this picture taken pre-glued, of clear glue..... or are you just that neat n tidy? oo: 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

Or perhaps no pre-purple stuff?





Speaking of purple:
Used my purple E01 to remove what I could of a busted toenail.

Yucky photo removed. Let your imagination take it from here...

Bashed toe into a table back in the summer and a few months later a portion of the toenail was jabbing at the quick area to the right. 
Pretty much woulda been really aggrevating wearing hard to boots. 
As a bonus I used the knurled area to file down the edges to a nice chamfer edge of what remains.


----------



## peter yetman

Now that is too much information. Mind you I had a similar one a while back, wish I'd taken a picture - we could start a new thread.
"Photos of your toenails" I reckon it's a winner.
p


----------



## Modernflame

If your foot has been caught in a wood chipper, you have my sympathy. However, I'd prefer that you find something else to photograph. 

Foot note: This is no time for high CRI.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I'm of the opinion I coulda finished out 2018 without seeing that, and have been perfectly content.  

~ Chance :laughing:


----------



## bykfixer

Sorry fellas. Photo removed.


----------



## Rstype

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Was this picture taken pre-glued, of clear glue..... or are you just that neat n tidy? oo:
> 
> ~ Chance





This was taken after using clear pvc cleaner and glue. The purple stuff we reserve for exhaust piping from vented heated units that convey burned gases. 

And another picture. Part of the reason I carry multiple lights. Some places we go to have zero lighting.


----------



## blah9

Used my Armytek Wizard Pro Warm while screwing a bent piece of fence back into place tonight. Then I used it later on to clean my car windshield on the inside. It is a fairly new car and I think the plastic inside might still be off gassing which is causing it to look fogged up? Not sure, but hopefully the Windex did the trick.


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> Sorry fellas. Photo removed.



In fairness, I've see much worse things posted on CPF over the years.


----------



## [email protected]

*Q: What did you use your flashlight cor today?*

A: Same as always... to chase the darkness away :laughing:


----------



## ven

Used my h2r as always each day to carry out engineering work. Now using an air mask with filter which covers head and supplies air and keeps out dust. I could not be bothered messing about fixing the H2r to the mask. So i used the H03 nw with olight clip on the safety harness for light. Also with a magnetic base, simply removed and stuck for a work light when needed. I have a couple now, not a little over $25, it could quite possibly be the best value head lamp for the money. Decent ano, decently made, NW tint of 4500-5000k which is perfect. Plenty bright with maybe 1000lm on tap, on top of this, similar UI to zebralight's ...................what not to like!. Not sure on the long term life of these, no drops of yet. Even still........................imho its pretty much the best value lamp out there. 
Home H03 nw


----------



## Modernflame

Thanks for the recommendation, Ven. The Skilhunt website even includes a run time graph, which I appreciate.

On a more serious topic, is that Shaggy on your night stand?


----------



## ven

Yes I may have found(pinched ) it off my lad haha. I actually found it on the roof , out of the bathroom window. Must have been thrown out by him ages(possibly years) back. So I just stuck(not literally) him there .


----------



## bykfixer

No heat saga continued:
Mrs Fixer sent me a text to show the new climate control system had been dropped off. 
Yaaaay!! 

Now where is the contractor? 
My buddy the expert got flooded with calls and jobs so he was three weeks out and 600 miles away. He hooked me up with a contact to get one fresh from the factory to ensure what I received would have any updates by the manufacturer. 

After doing some research I found a local guy with decades of experience making somebody else rich and had recently decided to go his own way. I said "so I have this thing being delivered, can you install it this week?" He says "Wednesday" and quotes a price that was about 1/3 of the competition. I did not tell him "oh by the way I'm an inspector and my buddy is an expert with an OCD perfectionist syndrome who installs these things and he's going to critique your install after". I have an unfair advantage but just want heat so Mrs. Fixer doesn't shiver while drinking her morning coffee. 

What I needed was a person who could do the basic install and do it correctly. Wednesday afternoon I get a text from Mrs. Fixer saying "we have heat". Right on. 

I was working out of town this week so I did not get to watch the contractor. My shoulder is messed up or I would've installed it myself. That's another story involving a crash on a skateboard in 2007 with recurring issues....

Anyway, I get home and start inspecting the contractors work. It's level, check; piping is correct, check; wiring looks good, check; he reused a couple of things that my buddy said "what?!? he didn't replace that?!?" but it really didn't need replacing and the contractor did what we agreed to. A basic install of a new unit. 

Later on, it's dark and my house is warm. There's warm air wofting in the den from vents but I don't hear anything outside. Curiosity caused me to get out my PR-1 and go check out this thing called a package unit. It's cold as a polar bears toenails outside as I'm all checking out this new Goodman unit. I'm out there removing screws to inspect under the hood so to speak. The final death blow to the former system was this thing called a heater exchange that is sorta like an exhaust header on a hot rod and Goodman apparently has redesigned theirs to be much more efficient. I also wondered why the heck it is so quiet so the PR-1 was used to see the panels are insulated in areas the former was not. Lots of sound reducing ideas were seen. 

Mrs. Fixer and the dogs were all nestled inside keeping warm while I was outside giggling like a school kid taking this thing apart. 

The contractor will never know the level of observation that took place last night. Having a bit of OCD myself I did see a couple of minor issues I'll correct. 

When I came back inside Mrs. Fixer asked "how'd he do?" I replied "B+". My buddy still texting me all ranting about this and that as his perfectionist ways had him all twisted in knots. I sent one back saying "Mrs. Fixer is warm, the dogs are warm, the unit is level and I got what I paid for". I understand his frustration and explained how as an inspector I saw he had met the criteria. In my job I see things others miss. I'm an expert nit picker so I made sure durability was not going to be compromised. Most people's climate control systems fail early from installation issues. As I read the installation guide last night by flashlight, my PR-1 showed me the fellow had installed things according to the manufacturer specifications. Dude had cut a corner or two, which kept his cost down. But had I installed it, I would've cut those same corners.


----------



## ven

Great read mr fixer and happy the fixers are all warm and cosy. Cant be fun in those temps,heck in single figures here(Celsius)its cold enough in this house.


----------



## gurdygurds

Used my Olight I3s to light up the engine compartment of our cars while booking up jumper cables last night. The tail end is wrapped in one of my daughters black hair ties so I could do the old bite grip and had both hands free. Good little light.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Another simple genious gripper inovation by the gurdygurd. Very cool. 


Yesterday Mrs. Fixer said "so now the heater is fixed, whatchya gonna do this weekend for fun?" I answered "make a patch, sew a patch". 

See, a hole developed in the sleeve of a favorite flannel shirt that's old enough to vote. I had considered patching it this winter. When the button came off the same sleeve Thursday I saw that as a fork in the road. Toss it or fix it? 

When I was a little kid my mom used to mend clothes. During my divorce years, faced with going out and boozing it up or staying home and doing busy work I took what knowledge my mom had taught me and learned to sew. A couple of gals I dated back then would scoff at my 1960's sewing machine. "You don't know how to use that" they'd say. My favorite way to sew was by hand like my mom did. Often times making patches out of old cloths. In my case from trousers cut into shorts.

I used my E01 to see the needle to thread it a few times this evening. Sewed on that button, made a patch and attached it to my favorite flannel shirt.





I prefer the ugly, ameteurish look when sewing on a patch so I purposely add some character.


----------



## fyrstormer

Next time, make it even more perplexing for onlookers by using a Hello Kitty patch.


----------



## gurdygurds

YES!!! I love that Mr. Fixer! :thumbsup: Also here's the little fella that helped me out the other night.


Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr



bykfixer said:


> ^^ Another simple genious gripper inovation by the gurdygurd. Very cool.
> 
> 
> Yesterday Mrs. Fixer said "so now the heater is fixed, whatchya gonna do this weekend for fun?" I answered "make a patch, sew a patch".
> 
> See, a hole developed in the sleeve of a favorite flannel shirt that's old enough to vote. I had considered patching it this winter. When the button came off the same sleeve Thursday I saw that as a fork in the road. Toss it or fix it?
> 
> When I was a little kid my mom used to mend clothes. During my divorce years, faced with going out and boozing it up or staying home and doing busy work I took what knowledge my mom had taught me and learned to sew. A couple of gals I dated back then would scoff at my 1960's sewing machine. "You don't know how to use that" they'd say. My favorite way to sew was by hand like my mom did. Often times making patches out of old cloths. In my case from trousers cut into shorts.
> 
> I used my E01 to see the needle to thread it a few times this evening. Sewed on that button, made a patch and attached it to my favorite flannel shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the ugly, ameteurish look when sewing on a patch so I purposely add some character.


----------



## bykfixer

Any ideas for this little dude?

Love the light but it slides through my fingers when pushing the on button with gloves on.


----------



## gurdygurds

Honestly I just go the hair tie route on my E12 as well lol. Another option is to get some of that heat shrink wrap rubber tubing, and shrink it on there. Then go at it with a little knife and cut in some texture. I did that with an old Stylus Pro and it made a world of difference. 

Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


----------



## bykfixer

Trying this for now.
Replacement o'rings for Mag Solitaire sized lights.


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> Trying this for now.
> Replacement o'rings for Mag Solitaire sized lights.



Just wanted to say, glad to hear everything worked out for you with the heater. I sometimes sew up clothing myself, and while definitely functional, it looks horrible. A Dutch artist acquaintance of mine used to work as a professional seamstress. I could just imagine what she'd think if I showed off my not-so-handy work to her. Not tell her I did it.

She'd probably say it wasn't too bad, for a little girl just learning to sew for the first time. Or, actually pretty good.... for a man. Just as with your perfectionist friend, sometimes good enough, is definitely good enough.


----------



## bykfixer

I am in the midst of an o-fish-ell bad luck streak.

Power went out...
On my block...
Which is only like 10 houses out of 200 in the neighborhood so....

No heat!!! 






Got Maglites on eco mode lighting the ceiling in a couple of rooms and a big ole tub of water steaming up the place from the gas stove.


----------



## Monocrom

I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## bykfixer

We're good on batteries, got the lizard warm n toasty next to a pot of simmering water, have a bunch of 12 hour self adhesive hot hands strategically located and a movie playing on a laptop. 
We're doing ok.

The thing that bothers me most is my little old lady widow neighbors. Some have whole house generators and others went off with friends or family. It's the ones stranded I am bummed about. With dang near a foot of snow on the ground dragging them out and into my little huvel aint practical. 

We have about 100 flashlights with batteries so light isn't an issue. All the perishable groceries are outside in coolers, gas in the cars etc. We're good to go.


----------



## knucklegary

Heard on news East is gettin hit with severe storm. Sounds like u got it under control.. Stay warm and Safe!


----------



## aginthelaw

bykfixer said:


> We're good on batteries, got the lizard warm n toasty next to a pot of simmering water, have a bunch of 12 hour self adhesive hot hands strategically located and a movie playing on a laptop.
> We're doing ok.
> 
> The thing that bothers me most is my little old lady widow neighbors. Some have whole house generators and others went off with friends or family. It's the ones stranded I am bummed about. With dang near a foot of snow on the ground dragging them out and into my little huvel aint practical.
> 
> We have about 100 flashlights with batteries so light isn't an issue. All the perishable groceries are outside in coolers, gas in the cars etc. We're good to go.



Aren’t you in bear country?


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Used the brother label maker to date my latest Eneloops. Didn't have enough lumens in the loft/office w/ the desk lamp and overhead ceiling light, so I fired up the Nitecore EC4SW and ceiling bounced it. Worked fine; labels are nice and straight...


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Hey JohnnyBravo, if you are not going to use your EC4SW for a while a small piece of label tape over the positive terminal makes a great physical lockout to prevent parasitic drain....


----------



## ven

Stay safe mr and mrs fixer,damn you have had some bad luck with weather and heating.


----------



## bykfixer

Grand total here was 14" of snow with a nice cap of ice where it turned to rain after sundown.

Had my E01 on the nightstand in tailstand mode using a 1+ year old new light sampler battery to vampire it to zero. Light was still on at daylight. So far that's about 10 hours on a used cell. Wife's Solitaire went dark at about 9pm so I hooked her up with a Fenix E12 from mr gurds. 

I'm looking online for one of those whisper quiet Honda generators and see my local Home Depot had 2 in stock. Another online search showed most of my city was out so I made a beeline there and got the last one. 

So I'm shoveling a pad for it when I see a snow plow making a path for a power crew. Nice. Sun pops out, power is on and the lizard had made it through the night after we put him in a portable cage setting next to the simmering pot of water. The Mrs and I took 2 hour shifts all night guarding the pot of water. 

When the heat came back on the house was 54 degrees and falling. We had a thick comforter on the bed and were both sweating under that thing. 

I put a new cell in the E01 since it was dimming. Yes it does dim some, I'm supposing the regulation cuts off at a point and gives you a Malkoff-esque nice long taper to dim. 

One of our fish was laying on the bottom of the aquarium at sunrise. When the bubbler started up it began swimming again. This was the third time he was presumed dead. Later I boiled some water to warm up it's home and he's all swimming happily. (I keep spare water prepared for these times.)

So tonight we'll tailstand some Maglites in celebration....

Edit:
FYI for folks opting to buy a Honda generator; they do not have oil in the crank case from the factory and do not come with any so you also need to purchase oil if you don't have any in stock at your home.
End edit.


----------



## gurdygurds

Please tell me the fish that won’t die is named E01.


bykfixer said:


> Grand total here was 14" of snow with a nice cap of ice where it turned to rain after sundown.Had my E01 on the nightstand in tailstand mode using a 1+ year old new light sampler battery to vampire it to zero. Light was still on at daylight. So far that's about 10 hours on a used cell. Wife's Solitaire went dark at about 9pm so I hooked her up with a Fenix E12 from mr gurds. I'm looking online for one of those whisper quiet Honda generators and see my local Home Depot had 2 in stock. Another online search showed most of my city was out so I made a beeline there and got the last one. So I'm shoveling a pad for it when I see a snow plow making a path for a power crew. Nice. Sun pops out, power is on and the lizard had made it through the night after we put him in a portable cage setting next to the simmering pot of water. The Mrs and I took 2 hour shifts all night guarding the pot of water. When the heat came back on the house was 54 degrees and falling. We had a thick comforter on the bed and were both sweating under that thing. I put a new cell in the E01 since it was dimming. Yes it does dim some, I'm supposing the regulation cuts off at a point and gives you a Malkoff-esque nice long taper to dim. One of our fish was laying on the bottom of the aquarium at sunrise. When the bubbler started up it began swimming again. This was the third time he was presumed dead. Later I boiled some water to warm up it's home and he's all swimming happily. (I keep spare water prepared for these times.)So tonight we'll tailstand some Maglites in celebration....Edit:FYI for folks opting to buy a Honda generator; they do not have oil in the crank case from the factory and do not come with any so you also need to purchase oil if you don't have any in stock at your home.End edit.


----------



## ven

Fenix the fish!


----------



## knucklegary

+1 for Fenix🐡


----------



## bykfixer

Sold!!!

I'm supposing it's thinking it's a cat fish (9 lives and all). It's a sail fish whose name is now officially "Fenix" the E01 fish (formerly known as sail fish #1)


----------



## ven

:laughing:

Dont get another and call it nitecore, it will drain the tank slowly....................


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> Sold!!!
> 
> I'm supposing it's thinking it's a cat fish (9 lives and all). It's a sail fish whose name is now officially "Fenix" the E01 fish (formerly known as sail fish #1)



LOL ! Good to hear that everything is mostly back to normal.


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Dont get another and call it nitecore, it will drain the tank slowly....................




:thumbsup: It's funny 'cause it's true!


----------



## bykfixer

Told the wife about 2 years ago, when sail fish 1 and 2 die the aquarium gets emptied.... Both still hanging in there.

Used my E01 (toothold mode) to pull a part from my old furnace blower motor the contractor had stashed under my deck. The blower motor only has a few hours on it and that particular one is hard to find. I had it made to order by another manufacturer so it's about in demand about like a SF porcupine. Everybodys Tempstar/ICE/Kenmore systems like mine are now failing so it's a popular part on eBay.


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> Told the wife about 2 years ago, when sail fish 1 and 2 die the aquarium gets emptied.... Both still hanging in there.



No offense, your luck is terrible. I think "Fenix" is intentionally messing with you. You think he's dead, he comes back to life. Multiple times!


----------



## Treeguy

Just back from a couple of miles on the ski trails. Just walking, not skiing. Had my Thrunite T20 Headlamp on moonlight, and with the reflection off the snow it's perfect for walking and still enjoying the stars and the darkness.


----------



## bykfixer

Finally some good luck:
Went to adjust the shower head while showering and "sssspppeeee" water starts shooting out of the connection.
A 1/4 turn of the threaded collar and it stopped.
Phew. 
Tooth held a PL2 on low for shadowless plumbing.


----------



## knucklegary

I can see where a PL2's gnarly knurling would dangle nicely from a canine tooth🐵


----------



## blah9

I just had ACL and meniscus surgery two days ago. Thankfully things are going pretty well so far. But I'm using crutches, so my Armytek Wizard Pro Warm headlamp is getting a good amount of use. It sure makes going to the bathroom in the dark easier than trying to hold a flashlight and walk with crutches or turn on the lights and wake up my wife.


----------



## ven

Glad for an easy mr fixer fix Mike, about time some luck turned. Hope for a speedy recovery blah, good job you have a lamp for the head! Crutches and holding a flashlight does not sound fun!

Used these 3 comparing beam/tints
Mr fixer E2e tana tripLED 219b 5k/haiku tripLED 219b 4500k and BOSS frosted ti xpl HI 4k





BOSS used in work, cheeky beam pic up the 21 metre level above 40t silos


----------



## Monocrom

blah9 said:


> I just had ACL and meniscus surgery two days ago. Thankfully things are going pretty well so far. But I'm using crutches, so my Armytek Wizard Pro Warm headlamp is getting a good amount of use. It sure makes going to the bathroom in the dark easier than trying to hold a flashlight and walk with crutches or turn on the lights and wake up my wife.



Hope you're off of those crutches much sooner than the doctor predicted.


----------



## Repsol600rr

bykfixer said:


> Sold!!!
> 
> I'm supposing it's thinking it's a cat fish (9 lives and all). It's a sail fish whose name is now officially "Fenix" the E01 fish (formerly known as sail fish #1)



Ive got a 13 (maybe 14 now that I think about) year old goldfish like that. Just floats around sometimes upside down getting pushed around by the filter pump. Then all of a sudden perks up and starts going normally. Always knows when foods coming too and that'll usually get him going.
Edit. Right, this place is about lights. Used my s1r turbo s at work. One of the buildings I work in has really poor lighting. Not an issue for me though.


----------



## blah9

Thank you, ven and Monocrom! Had my first physical therapy appointment today and I'm starting off in a good spot so that's a good sign!  Just going to follow instructions, do the exercises, and keep the headlamp handy!


----------



## Monocrom

blah9 said:


> Thank you, ven and Monocrom! Had my first physical therapy appointment today and I'm starting off in a good spot so that's a good sign!  Just going to follow instructions, do the exercises, and keep the headlamp handy!



Sounds good, Brother.


----------



## Taz80

I was doing traffic control for a coworker, he was taking longer than anticipated. My fingers were getting real cold so I used my EC22 on high as a handwarmer.


----------



## bykfixer

PR-1 lit up a cavity in daytime again.

I got a call to check out a "washout" under a concrete wall next to a bridge. I get there and the bosses are looking at the situation. One boss gets all on his knees looking under the wall. I hand him my PR-1 and he sees all of the issue. His eyes got real big as he saw how bright that little light is. He was the big boss and was not aware I carry a flashlight everywhere. A bit later the other bosses that do know I carry walk up and one says "can I use you retina scorcher please?"... 
Thatz like the 4th or 5th time the PR-1 has been used by that fellow.


----------



## peter yetman

Is is not time he bought his own?
You'd think if they realise how useful carrying a light is, they'd pick one up.
Having said that, every time Mrs. Yeti goes out after dark I have to ask is she has her light, and normally receive the answer "I don't know".
_(Sounds of slow exhalation)_.
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> PR-1 lit up a cavity in daytime again.
> 
> I got a call to check out a "washout" under a concrete wall next to a bridge. I get there and the bosses are looking at the situation. One boss gets all on his knees looking under the wall. I hand him my PR-1 and he sees all of the issue. His eyes got real big as he saw how bright that little light is. He was the big boss and was not aware I carry a flashlight everywhere. A bit later the other bosses that do know I carry walk up and one says* "can I use you retina scorcher please?"*...
> Thatz like the *4th or 5th time* the PR-1 has been* used by that fellow*.


 
Non-learner or just cheap? 

I try to teach my sons not to depend on others for their needs. Last week we were working away from home and it was a cold day. When we exited the truck I see him put my hat on. 

Me - "Why are you wearing my hat?" 

Son - "It's cold, dad and you have two." 

Me - "Yes, because when one becomes wet I'll have a dry one in the truck." 

Son - "Can I wear it?" 

Me - "No. Your mother isn't working here." 

Son - "What does that mean?" 

Me - "It means you're old enough (18) to think about what you'll need before we leave the house,........ instead of playing on the computer up until it's time to walk out the door." 

~ Chance who likes a dry hat


----------



## xevious

Yikes... he's only 18. Why not let him borrow the hat? Only give him guff if he a) fails to take care of it, or b) fails to return it. _Sheesh_.


----------



## LeanBurn

Used my Fenix E01 to light up the song book when we went Christmas caroling as a family. It provided the needed light in a pinch, my eyes were agitated from the tint but it didn't detract from the evening as a whole.

I had the Thrunite TiS in my pocket just in case...

We are going to have a brown Christmas where I live...it has been at least 48F the past few days...no forecast of snow until at least after Jan 1st. I loves me a good Chinook wind.


----------



## peter yetman

Oh, you're a hard man, CG.
Did you let him wear it after that?
P


----------



## Monocrom

peter yetman said:


> Oh, you're a hard man, CG.
> Did you let him wear it after that?
> P



If you're considered old enough to vote.... You're old enough to wear your own hat. :santa:


----------



## bykfixer

I'm known as Sgt Dad by my kids CG but.... 

Handing my project manager a flashlight.... well it's kinda like when a surgeon says "scapple" to the nurse. It would not be ideal to say "get your own scapple doc". 
Plus I get lots of style points.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Non-learner or just cheap?
> 
> I try to teach my sons not to depend on others for their needs. Last week we were working away from home and it was a cold day. When we exited the truck I see him put my hat on.
> 
> Me - "Why are you wearing my hat?"
> 
> Son - "It's cold, dad and you have two."
> 
> Me - "Yes, because when one becomes wet I'll have a dry one in the truck."
> 
> Son - "Can I wear it?"
> 
> Me - "No. Your mother isn't working here."
> 
> Son - "What does that mean?"
> 
> Me - "It means you're old enough (18) to think about what you'll need before we leave the house,........ instead of playing on the computer up until it's time to walk out the door."
> 
> ~ Chance who likes a dry hat





xevious said:


> Yikes... he's only 18. Why not let him borrow the hat? Only give him guff if he a) fails to take care of it, or b) fails to return it. _Sheesh_.



An 18 year old is deemed responsible enough to drive, vote, protect (kill & die for) his/her country and be emancipated from family control. I think an 18 year old should also be self-reliant enough to dress weather appropriately. _Why not let him borrow the hat? _Because I'm a good enough father to let him learn (suffer) from his mistakes. He is 18 years old, not eight.



peter yetman said:


> Oh, you're a hard man, CG.
> Did you let him wear it after that?
> P



No, I didn't let him wear it. BTW - He was wearing a hooded sweatshirt and it was 46 degrees outside.




Monocrom said:


> If you're considered old enough to vote.... You're old enough to wear your own hat. :santa:



Indeed! Or at the very least, borrow one before leaving the house.



bykfixer said:


> I'm known as Sgt Dad by my kids CG but....
> 
> Handing my project manager a flashlight.... well it's kinda like when a surgeon says "scapple" to the nurse. It would not be ideal to say "get your own scapple doc".
> Plus I get lots of style points.



I've strived to keep from being a Helicopter Parent and/or a Drill Sargent Parent. I have strong tendencies toward being both. The first hovers over their children, always trying to insulate them from the natural consequences of their actions, thereby removing any incentive to learn from poor choices. The second takes all authority unto themself, thereby teaching the child they need someone to think and decide for them. Not a good life lesson. Least someone accuse me ....... I have never allowed their ability to make poor choices endanger their wellbeing. 

I didn't suggest that you not loan your flashlight. I just mused he's either a slow learner or depends on others for his obvious needs. 

A few days later we were heading out for work. Guess what? He asked me if I had a hat he could wear. I said - "Of course, here's a bunch to chose from." The hat's ownership wasn't an issue. The issue was being self-reliant and showing up for work with what he needed, not depending on someone else being prepared. 

I love my son enough to let him learn from his mistakes. I love him enough to teach him to not be That Guy. 

~ Chance 

Sorry for the thread derailment.


----------



## Monocrom

Ah! I know the perfect gift for your son this Christmas!
A huge box! Contents: One hat. 
Nothing could be more appropriate this year.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Well spoken, Chance. 

Bill


----------



## bykfixer

Monocrom said:


> Ah! I know the perfect gift for your son this Christmas!
> A huge box! Contents: One hat.
> Nothing could be more appropriate this year.



LMBO!!!!
Post of the month right here.


----------



## Monocrom

Bullzeyebill said:


> Whoops.
> 
> Bill



That's okay, Bill.
It was so well-spoken that it deserves 2x the praise! :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> LMBO!!!!
> Post of the month right here.



*Thank you!*


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Monocrom said:


> That's okay, Bill.
> It was so well-spoken that it deserves 2x the praise! :thumbsup:



Thanks, I removed my extra; couldn't earlier.

Bill


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thanks for the kind words, gentlemen. 

I used my newly arrived Q MiNi to illuminate Mr. Bunny so my mom could see him in her back yard. Yes, he let us get pretty close. I think he knows Granny feeds him. 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Powertac E2 1AA model to look inside of my work-bag for a small bottle of Tylenol. 
(Darn it's dark in there.)


----------



## bykfixer

Sounds like my wife's purse we call "the abyss" bag.


I used a classic 2C last night to celebrate flashlight day.


----------



## Modernflame

Christmas celebration with the in-laws today. I was the only one in attendance who was prepared to open boxes (knife), or to see inside battery compartments (flashlight). I do hate to watch muggles straining to see things.


----------



## Charlie Hustle

[FONT=&quot]Walking to my car I was almost ran down by an idiot who turned the corner then decided it was time to floor it. I guess the Emisar D4 on turbo just isn’t enough.  Looks like the Noctigon M43/BLF Q8 will be used to f-ing cross the street until the holidays are over.[/FONT]


----------



## bigburly912

xevious said:


> Yikes... he's only 18. _Sheesh_.



🙄🤮

I’m not that old, the world has changed a ton in 14 years apparently. When I was 18 I moved out, went to college by myself, worked 2 jobs so I could send money home to my parents and pay rent to the guy who was nice enough to let me stay with him because I didn’t want a dorm. If my dumb *** could handle that surely most 18 year olds can handle dressing for the proper situation.


----------



## bigburly912

Null and void


----------



## bykfixer

Used my Fenix E01 to spot behind my fish tank to check for spots I might have missed while scrubbing the walls.It's official; sail fish 1 (renamed E01) did not make it to see another Christmas. It was gone for real this time. Looks like about 2 days ago. 

Oh, well.RIP sail fish 1.

When I clean the tank walls I also clean out the water pump. Well, today it died too. And like sail fish 1 this was the umpteenth time too. But using the one is none theory I just installed the spare. 

Now sail fish 2 is swimming all around looking for it's partner in crime. (Sail fish prefer being in schools.) It's swimming around the top of the tank like it's feeding. Mrs. Fixer said maybe it is so lonely now that it is trying to end it all by jumping out of the tank. 

Meanwhile the catfish is all swimming around crazy-like as if to say "hey, I was saving that carcass for later"....


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD35 on medium to try to find a tiny black setscrew that I dropped on the floor. Haven't found it yet. Apparently it transported into an alternate dimension where all of my single missing socks went.


----------



## Nev

PhotonWrangler said:


> I used my PD35 on medium to try to find a tiny black setscrew that I dropped on the floor. Haven't found it yet. Apparently it transported into an alternate dimension where all of my single missing socks went.



Here's a title tip, lay your torch on the floor or whatever surface your lost thing is on ,the beam will highlight small objects better.


----------



## bykfixer

So Mrs. Fixer decided to rearrange the den. Under the coffee table I had a magnifier stashed. She moved it and doesn't remember where. (That's never a good sign.) 
I have a favorite watch from a surf shop I wanted to get going again. The tiny battery was illuminated by a $5 Energizer sitting nearby. But no magnifier and my eyes haven't been able to see watch battery model numbers for 20 years now.

I lit it, took a photo with my phone cam and zoomed in. 20 minutes later a new battery was installed. I told Mrs. Fixer hopefully Santa will drop off a new magnifier (as this was the third one misplaced.) 











The 370 size battery was replaced by 395 in case anybody out there is in the same boat I was in.


----------



## scout24

LOL!!! I'm not the only one who takes pics and zooms???


----------



## bykfixer

Hey now,

We didn't reach old age by being completely stupid...
(That stopped in our 30's)


----------



## xevious

Was grilling tonight and left my Zebralight SC52w on the other side of the house. But I had my new Olight i1R EOS in my pocket. Twisted it to create instant 130 lumens, then tucked it between my lips as I used my hands to do the grilling chore. Worked perfectly. Seriously impressed with the lumens/size ratio!


----------



## ven

Nev said:


> Here's a title tip, lay your torch on the floor or whatever surface your lost thing is on ,the beam will highlight small objects better.




I do this often when dropping stuff, certainly in work. But damn, doing it at home with wood floors always ends up in a clean! Do be warned, it highlights plenty of dust n stuff...................using this method allow extra clean time


----------



## ven

scout24 said:


> LOL!!! I'm not the only one who takes pics and zooms???



Defo not, add another to doing this, certainly helps with part numbers on bearings and shafts etc etc for me!


----------



## Monocrom

scout24 said:


> LOL!!! I'm not the only one who takes pics and zooms???



Hmm.... I'll have to remember that trick, when I get older. :thumbsup:


----------



## bykfixer

What I learned was adding light to the object helps the camera take a more clear photo. 
Otherwise a clear looking photo to your aging eyes is actually just as fuzzy when zoomed as the object appeared in real life. 

I also snap a few, crop the clearest and delete the others.


----------



## idleprocess

Used my Olight H2R Nova headlamp attempting to revive a Fenix HL23. So meta.

The HL23's user insists on using alkaline cells, which resulted in predictable collateral damage. I've advised them that it's a total loss - perhaps Duracell or Fenix will provide some _consideration_.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I put a stock MiNi MKII to good use hunting for the Christmas Pickle. Alas, although well prepared, it alluded me once again.  

~ Chance


----------



## xevious

ven said:


> Defo not, add another to doing this, certainly helps with part numbers on bearings and shafts etc etc for me!


Yep, count me in as well. Just the other day, got a Nichia TIP light and the back of the packaging has the tiniest print I've seen on a commercially packaged product. Insanely small. Take a photo and then zoom in--works like a charm. :twothumbs


----------



## ven

Used the E2e tripLED 219b 5000k to chuck some light in a technics BMW. Little pistons not moving, drive turning but not operating. Noticed the little red spline drive not fully engaged when illuminated. Back wheel removed and exhaust, could squeeze the SAK blade in and push in enough.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Spent the better part of the day trying to find the reason the pellet stove's auger wouldn't auger. It's hard to beat a Spark headlamp equipped with a magnet for this type of situation. 

~ Chance


----------



## UnderPar

Used my ZL SC63w when I changed the aircon / cabin filter of my vehicle


----------



## tech25

I used my HDS 4500k rotary with an 18650 and my ZL H600fc when assisting my brother in law in wiring up an apartment (he’s the electrician, I’m the dumb muscle) I bought him a few lights previously and he uses them regularly. He also appreciates different tints for different uses- I guess that is part of his job.

Later on, after the baby pulled the rubber switch out of one of my other lights, I used the ZL to strap on the back of a headrest in the car to light his seat so he can see his toys. The rear lights in the car only comes on when all of the overhead lights are on.


----------



## aginthelaw

In case I get dragged off into the woods by my job, I’m posting this to the thread. Last night, I used my d4s and d4 to illuminate the ¼ mile section of driveway where i load and unload our work vehicles. It’s surrounded by trees and the street lights are out since the last 2 hurricanes took them out. Used them the night before that, and the night before that, and so on. Used my pl47 last week but it stepped down too quickly for me. Tonight I’m taking my tk75 but don’t know which one. They still haven’t taken care of the ac unit the trees took out also. The good thing is, only one tree is left, so either that’s going to get me or whatever i hear in the patch of woods there at night


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Just used my Olight S1R II Baton Ti neutral white to wake myself up... from almost falling asleep at my PC.

(Decided to strobe myself full in the face with my fully-charged S1R II..OOPS!!!!)


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Olight S1R II is going to be my New Year's Eve light.

(Just about perfect for this,as it's small,bright,and pocketable.)


----------



## blah9

Last night my wife thought she heard something in another area of the house and freaked herself out a bit. I'm recovering from knee surgery, but I still went over with her. On the way I grabbed my Acebeam X45vn for fun and the shock factor (28,000 lumens should be enough I figured, lol). Well we got to the room in question and I turned it on, which actually temporarily blinded me just from the reflection of light. Anyway, there was nothing there and I saved her sanity.  On an unfortunate note I also saw a bit more dust than I expected to see, so we need to do some more cleaning.


----------



## xevious

I went bike riding a couple late afternoons ago. Just before I headed out, I tucked my Zebralight SC52w to my waist. The clip is seriously sturdy--no worries of it popping off.

Well, the ride went later than I expected and I found myself into the dusk zone... where visibility to cars starts to become a problem. So I pulled out my SC52w and put it in strobe mode, holding it forward facing in my right hand (while simultaneously gripping the handle). It worked great, providing ample visibility to traffic on my way back to the house. Regular mode would have worked, but strobe is more effective. :twothumbs


----------



## JimIslander

Spent the day just playing with a bunch of new lights that arrived yesterday afternoon. Pure fun!


----------



## trailhunter

Working on the jeep, fixing the remote start module underneath the steering wheel, you always need a headlamp, period .


----------



## trailhunter

blah9 said:


> Last night my wife thought she heard something in another area of the house and freaked herself out a bit. I'm recovering from knee surgery, but I still went over with her. On the way I grabbed my Acebeam X45vn for fun and the shock factor (28,000 lumens should be enough I figured, lol). Well we got to the room in question and I turned it on, which actually temporarily blinded me just from the reflection of light. Anyway, there was nothing there and I saved her sanity.  On an unfortunate note I also saw a bit more dust than I expected to see, so we need to do some more cleaning.


You dont need a light my friend, you need an exorcist.


----------



## trailhunter

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Spent the better part of the day trying to find the reason the pellet stove's auger wouldn't auger. It's hard to beat a Spark headlamp equipped with a magnet for this type of situation.
> 
> ~ Chance


Did you find the reason? I believe you can short the auger to make it move, if it moves then its likely the temp probe, that's how I diagnosed mine. Of course it can be as simple as some stuck gunk


----------



## blah9

trailhunter said:


> You dont need a light my friend, you need an exorcist.



Lol!


----------



## vadimax

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> An 18 year old is deemed responsible enough to drive, vote, protect (kill & die for) his/her country and be emancipated from family control. I think an 18 year old should also be self-reliant enough to dress weather appropriately. _Why not let him borrow the hat? _Because I'm a good enough father to let him learn (suffer) from his mistakes. He is 18 years old, not eight.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I didn't let him wear it. BTW - He was wearing a hooded sweatshirt and it was 46 degrees outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed! Or at the very least, borrow one before leaving the house.
> 
> 
> 
> I've strived to keep from being a Helicopter Parent and/or a Drill Sargent Parent. I have strong tendencies toward being both. The first hovers over their children, always trying to insulate them from the natural consequences of their actions, thereby removing any incentive to learn from poor choices. The second takes all authority unto themself, thereby teaching the child they need someone to think and decide for them. Not a good life lesson. Least someone accuse me ....... I have never allowed their ability to make poor choices endanger their wellbeing.
> 
> I didn't suggest that you not loan your flashlight. I just mused he's either a slow learner or depends on others for his obvious needs.
> 
> A few days later we were heading out for work. Guess what? He asked me if I had a hat he could wear. I said - "Of course, here's a bunch to chose from." The hat's ownership wasn't an issue. The issue was being self-reliant and showing up for work with what he needed, not depending on someone else being prepared.
> 
> I love my son enough to let him learn from his mistakes. I love him enough to teach him to not be That Guy.
> 
> ~ Chance



Well done, Sir. If you want your kids to be a ballast to the society — overprotect them and have soy boys as a final result. And not allowing to borrow a hat is a minor punishment for the lack of responsibility for himself.


----------



## vadimax

All of a sudden this year has started rather... violently. In the middle of the night (literally today) our neighbor rented apartment exploded with a fight noise. Someone was shouting: “Don’t hit me! Don’t hit me!”. Made a call to police. For a moment the situation calmed down a bit and only sounds of a quarrel could be heard.

Then, suddenly, long shouting full of fear: “AAAAAAAAA!!! HELP!!! HELP!!!” moving towards a balcony. Grabbed Lumintop TD16 and lit up the neighbor balcony. The blinding white beam exposed the same white face of a man who was fighting not to be thrown down over the railing. I just opened my mouth, but right at the same moment my wifie appeared and started to shout at two morons who tried to drop the man: “WTF are you doing?! We shall call the police!” (Later she said: “Just could not resist”) Perhaps, her angry voice and weird blinding light have changed the perpetrators’ mind and they responded not with swearing, but: “Lady, he is doing poop.” (WHAT?!!) I closed my mouth  Immediately after that they hit the “RUN” button. I followed them with a beam and they accelerated even more.

A minute later I saw this:



Police vehicle, two fire trucks and an ambulance.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

blah9 said:


> Last night my wife thought she heard something in another area of the house and freaked herself out a bit. I'm recovering from knee surgery, but I still went over with her. On the way I grabbed my Acebeam X45vn for fun and the shock factor (28,000 lumens should be enough I figured, lol). Well we got to the room in question and I turned it on, which actually temporarily blinded me just from the reflection of light. Anyway, there was nothing there and I saved her sanity.  On an unfortunate note I also saw a bit more dust than I expected to see, so we need to do some more cleaning.



You could probably see dust in an operating room using 28,000 lumens. :huh: 

~ Chance


----------



## blah9

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> You could probably see dust in an operating room using 28,000 lumens. :huh:
> 
> ~ Chance



Haha true! I think that next time I'll either grab a different light or use a lower mode lol.


----------



## ven

What ever you do blah, dont lay a flashlight on a wood floor................ no matter if just cleaned/mopped or what ever. Damn it is not good..............

Out for a walk the other night, well late afternoon and as the darkness crept in, realised i had no flashlightquite possibly the worst thing ever. But then realised i had my little cooyoo on my car keys, 100 ish lumens was enough in the unpolluted area. Then i realised i had my little sc53w! in my inside pocket .....yay, out it come, H2 level which was pre set was used and perfect . Another 100 or so lumens more than the cooyoo and more mass to handle (and mah from the loop pro). So at first disgust in myself, turned into slight joy and remembering what ever coat or fleece i grab, there is a flashlight in each one. I dont need to remember a light, only an extra one(or 2 or 3) if i want more output or a specific beam/temps. Not all is lost:twothumbs


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

trailhunter said:


> Did you find the reason? I believe you can short the auger to make it move, if it moves then its likely the temp probe, that's how I diagnosed mine. Of course it can be as simple as some stuck gunk



Yes, I found the reason, but not until an hour after it was working again. It was one of those - "Well I fixed it, but I don't know what the problem was." - situations. I wired the motor directly to the electrical outlet. It turned but only for a second. However the auger wouldn't budge. I removed the coupler and tried to rotate the auger with vice grips. It took a bit of back n forth twisting then finally it rotated. I sprayed the brass bushings with some dry lube and put everything back together. Of course the hopper was full, so I removed the cover and removed about 40 pounds of pellets....... I couldn't see anything. There's a metal access plate over the auger but I didn't want to have to reseal it with hi-temp caulk, so I didn't remove it. 

A little while later I see something strange glowing in the burn-pot. 







It must have been lodged somewhere in the auger tube. There's no telling how many tons of pellets I've burned over the years. This was a first. 

Thanks for the advice, trailhunter. :thumbsup: Between my mom and us, we have three pellet stoves that I maintain. I've diagnosed many issues by jumping (bypassing) vacuum switches, dashpots and motors. 

I don't need a bigger house, I need a bigger fireplace. :laughing:






~ Chance


----------



## ven

Used the H2R and L2T triple sst20 to inspect area before taking out compressor again! Not by hand though, at a ton its a little heavy!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

vadimax said:


> All of a sudden this year has started rather... violently. In the middle of the night (literally today) our neighbor rented apartment exploded with a fight noise. Someone was shouting: “Don’t hit me! Don’t hit me!”. Made a call to police. For a moment the situation calmed down a bit and only sounds of a quarrel could be heard.
> 
> Then, suddenly, long shouting full of fear: “AAAAAAAAA!!! HELP!!! HELP!!!” moving towards a balcony. Grabbed Lumintop TD16 and lit up the neighbor balcony. The blinding white beam exposed the same white face of a man who was fighting not to be thrown down over the railing. I just opened my mouth, but right at the same moment my wifie appeared and started to shout at two morons who tried to drop the man: “WTF are you doing?! We shall call the police!” (Later she said: “Just could not resist”) Perhaps, her angry voice and weird blinding light have changed the perpetrators’ mind and they responded not with swearing, but: “Lady, he is doing poop.” (WHAT?!!) I closed my mouth  Immediately after that they hit the “RUN” button. I followed them with a beam and they accelerated even more.



WOW, vadimax, that is an amazing story! So glad you and the Mrs. didn't see the guy get tossed off the building. I think your wife is hilarious and definitely a keeper. :twothumbs However, we all know you and your TD16 were the true heroes that saved the bloke from being tossed over the railing. 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> What ever you do blah, dont lay a flashlight on a wood floor................ no matter if just cleaned/mopped or what ever. Damn it is not good..............
> 
> Out for a walk the other night, well late afternoon and as the darkness crept in, realised i had no flashlightquite possibly the worst thing ever. But then realised i had my little cooyoo on my car keys, 100 ish lumens was enough in the unpolluted area. Then i realised i had my little sc53w! in my inside pocket .....yay, out it come, H2 level which was pre set was used and perfect . Another 100 or so lumens more than the cooyoo and more mass to handle (and mah from the loop pro). So at first disgust in myself, turned into slight joy and remembering what ever coat or fleece i grab, there is a flashlight in each one. I dont need to remember a light, only an extra one(or 2 or 3) if i want more output or a specific beam/temps. Not all is lost:twothumbs



Well, that's one option if you're always forgetting to grab a light. :goodjob:


----------



## Monocrom

vadimax said:


> All of a sudden this year has started rather... violently. In the middle of the night (literally today) our neighbor rented apartment exploded with a fight noise. Someone was shouting: “Don’t hit me! Don’t hit me!”. Made a call to police. For a moment the situation calmed down a bit and only sounds of a quarrel could be heard.
> 
> Then, suddenly, long shouting full of fear: “AAAAAAAAA!!! HELP!!! HELP!!!” moving towards a balcony. Grabbed Lumintop TD16 and lit up the neighbor balcony. The blinding white beam exposed the same white face of a man who was fighting not to be thrown down over the railing. I just opened my mouth, but right at the same moment my wifie appeared and started to shout at two morons who tried to drop the man: “WTF are you doing?! We shall call the police!” (Later she said: “Just could not resist”) Perhaps, her angry voice and weird blinding light have changed the perpetrators’ mind and they responded not with swearing, but: “Lady, he is doing poop.” (WHAT?!!) I closed my mouth  Immediately after that they hit the “RUN” button. I followed them with a beam and they accelerated even more.
> 
> A minute later I saw this:
> 
> Police vehicle, two fire trucks and an ambulance.



Pretty much clear that you saved a life. Nicely done.


----------



## wweiss

Deep Diving with an Emisar...

Today I sent my D4S to the bottom of my old CT well as a flood for a video camera survey. I wanted to see if there were artifacts from the 18th century. There were none.

But, 20’ deep and down there for 10 minutes in the cold water on turbo, I idid get some very well lit video. What I didn’t expect was to see water sloshing around behind the D4S lens... Multiple leaks at the nacelle, body and tail cap. I dumped it out, wiped everything and used a hair dryer to heat and expunge any residual - and all seems well. 

Turns out, the threads on my unit were cut very course and rough, with many sharp spalls and jags that had shredded the gaskets after just a few chargings, rendering them useless.

Check your threads and note that although I exceeded the specs as to depth, this should have held for 10 minutes, I think.


----------



## AZPops

Man, you guys get to use it for cool stuff! All I use mine is for work! ... :sigh: 

Poops, I mean, Pops


----------



## wweiss

Pops - I did this AFTER work...


----------



## Monocrom

AZPops said:


> Man, you guys get to use it for cool stuff! All I use mine is for work! ... :sigh:
> 
> Poops, I mean, Pops



Nothing wrong with work use. :twothumbs


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Used my Farka while installing a new dishwasher in our church parsonage. Yes, that's its name. It's made by Xeno.  

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Last night I was rummaging around the home with my PD35 on medium, looking for a particular cable. While searching for it I stumbled across a horribly swollen LiPo battery pack! It looked like a puffer fish. It had been in the back of a portable LCD TV, but the swelling had blown off the battery compartment's door and the battery then popped out of the case.

I carefully cut one wire at a time, then taped them up individually with electrical tape. Then we carefully placed it in a fireproof container filled with sand and put it outside for the night. Today it went straight to a battery recycler.

My PD35 paid for itself many times over last night. :sweat:


----------



## YAK-28

used a zebralight headlight and a nitecore tini to help me swap a couple of new bulbs in a mitsubishi rear projection tv and a runco projector. the runco got me through most of the of the college schedule.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I got caught in a supermarket during a power failure. One of the very few times that the only light on my person was my keychain Velano Quantum DD. The 120 Lumens war more than adequate and I also have a backup 10180 cell on the same keyring. I did have an 18650 Light in the car but it wasn’t needed....I did laugh watching as phone after phone(ok, only 2) died from use of the light app....


----------



## AZPops

Monocrom said:


> Nothing wrong with work use. :twothumbs




Thanks! ... :thumbsup: ... One positive is, I get to use it every night! ... 

Pops


----------



## AZPops

wweiss said:


> Pops - I did this AFTER work...




Cool stuff, though! ... :thumbsup:

Pops


----------



## koziy

Walking out to my car in the early hours of the morning, I used the Maratac peanut light on my keychain to look at a herd of deer in my front yard. Bright little light on the high setting. What I thought at first was just two or three deer ended up being about ten or eleven.


----------



## caelyx

Used my i3T to check when our from-scratch pizza was done, as the light in the oven is out (and hard to replace).


----------



## Modernflame

Mrs. Flame just used an MD2 for her morning routine in order to avoid disturbing my sleep with the overhead light. What a keeper! (The light is really nice, too.)


----------



## AZPops

koziy said:


> Walking out to my car in the early hours of the morning, I used the Maratac peanut light on my keychain to look at a herd of deer in my front yard. Bright little light on the high setting. What I thought at first was just two or three deer ended up being about ten or eleven.



Now THAT's cool! ... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dowork123

I’m using mine for basic daily tasks. I take medication for my eyes, roughly 4 times per day. When my wife is sleeping, a good moonlight or low setting allows me to work around the room, put my drops in, brush my teeth, etc. I also let my one year old play with my olight s1r on moonlight. She LOVES that flashlight. She shines it on my watch to get it to glow harder. She’s awesome. So yeah, really basic household work.


----------



## wweiss

Modernflame: So good of you to acknowledge all your keepers.... You must be very good at avoiding marital bear traps.


----------



## xevious

_*** CRASH **
*_A drinking glass fell to the hard floor and sent shards flying in a multitude of directions. Got most of it picked up with the brush+dustpan but then took out my Olight i1R EOS keychain light to rest on the floor and do a sweep. Sure enough, found a few glass particles that "tried to escape detection."


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Used my new Zebralight SC64w to light my way to work this morning.


----------



## Repsol600rr

Lumintop tool ti and olight s1r turbo s to assist in replacing the alternator on a friends mazda 3. Burned through the entire nimh in the tool and about half the s1rs battery. I hate working on compacts. Have about 15 new little cuts and knicks on my hands. Wish I could find my mechanics gloves.


----------



## bykfixer

Great stories folks. Keep 'em coming, and if you see the Great Pickle let sir Chauncey know.

All day light for me lately with no shadows to light or shards of glass to spot but...

I did use the kubatan tip on my PKDL PL 2 to rip open a new DVD movie. It was called War Dogs btw.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Used my Little Red micro Mag while vacuuming the van. Guy helping me load 36 bags of pellets broke one open. Was able to do so inside a dry, although dark, garage instead of outside in the rain. Love my Little Red Micro Mag Triple. :twothumbs 

~ Cg 

This thread needs more pictures.


----------



## vadimax

Last night they say all springs render “Holy” from 00:00 to 07:00 in Lithuania  I don’t give a F about it, but my wifie was excited  So in the middle of the night (the earlier — the Sainter) we went out in the woods looking for a spring knowing just approximately where it resides...

The lights being used OTW: Eagtac D25C (support light in the vehicle), then we went on foot and Olight M1T Raider (showed excellent performance at full power), Surefire E2D Defender (1000lm — used for better reach to navigate in the dark). The situation was very much eased by the fact we were not the most crazy people in the area and the path was noticeably marked with footsteps in the fresh snow.


----------



## caelyx

Used a Surefire Aviator and an Olight Warrior X, to find a possum that was under our house, and provide enough light that we could encourage it to freedom. The throw on the WX is really useful, particularly given its small size; it’s quickly become my go-to search light.


----------



## JimIslander

Sat on the couch for a couple hours and programmed Zebralights and 4Sevens, just for fun!


----------



## AVService

JimIslander said:


> Sat on the couch for a couple hours and programmed Zebralights and 4Sevens, just for fun!



Funny,I am cussing at my SC64 as we speak!


----------



## JimIslander

AVService said:


> Funny,I am cussing at my SC64 as we speak!



Want to change your life? :twothumbs

Forget double-clicks to get into programming modes. Just click 2x the number of clicks. For example, where they say "Double-click 6 times at the H1, H2, ...L2", just click 12 times without stopping. Where they say "Three consecutive 5-click reset back to the factory default", just click 15 times without stopping, etc.

Programming light levels once in programming mode? Double or triple click until you are at the highest or lowest level. Count how many brightness steps up or down from lowest or highest to get to the level you want, then multiply by 2 if going up or by 3 if going down and press that many times. Easy? Well, not impossible. Easy enough after a little practice. And if you mess up, click 15. 18, or 21 times to factory reset mode G5, G6 or G7.


----------



## AVService

JimIslander said:


> Want to change your life? :twothumbs
> 
> Forget double-clicks to get into programming modes. Just click 2x the number of clicks. For example, where they say "Double-click 6 times at the H1, H2, ...L2", just click 12 times without stopping. Where they say "Three consecutive 5-click reset back to the factory default", just click 15 times without stopping, etc.
> 
> Programming light levels once in programming mode? Double or triple click until you are at the highest or lowest level. Count how many brightness steps up or down from lowest or highest to get to the level you want, then multiply by 2 if going up or by 3 if going down and press that many times. Easy? Well, not impossible. Easy enough after a little practice. And if you mess up, click 15. 18, or 21 times to factory reset mode G5, G6 or G7.



Yes I read already where you said this earlier but it is also pretty obvious dont you think?
Dont know why they dont just say it too in the instructions?

My issue is more keeping track of which level us set at each mode as I just will not write it all down I will show them!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Zebralight SC64W came in handy checking the washer and dryer today.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

On Friday a co-worker and I opened an access panel at work to look for a conduit inside. He was going to use his phone flashlight but I handed him my PD-35 on medium so he could walk inside and look around. We didn't find the conduit but we saw some massive steel trusses.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

PhotonWrangler said:


> On Friday a co-worker and I opened an access panel at work to look for a conduit inside. He was going to use his phone flashlight but I handed him my PD-35 on medium so he could walk inside and look around. We didn't find the conduit but we saw some massive steel trusses.



Seems like the perfect opportunity for some flashlight picture-taking. :thinking: 

~ cG


----------



## tech25

A couple of days ago, I was helping my brother-in- law wire an apartment, we had to go to the main breaker in the basement of a complex. My Malkoff M61 and ZL H600fc did a great job in getting us there and working in the dark.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Seems like the perfect opportunity for some flashlight picture-taking. :thinking:
> 
> ~ cG



If we venture back in there I'll grab some pics.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

PhotonWrangler said:


> If we venture back in there I'll grab some pics.



My MAN! :thumbsup: 

~ CG


----------



## JimIslander

Used my new Zebralight H600Fd Mk IV headlamp to monitor the smoker. Smoked pork chops and fried rice. Life is good!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Whenever my mom and nephew have dinner with us, I follow them home because my mother is in her 80's and my nephew has Down's Syndrome. Granny and Scott live in the woods. I always [email protected]@K for boogie men as I walk them to their back door. 

~ Chance


----------



## Berneck1

Every morning and night I use my flashlight to walk my dog. 

But, last night I heard the dog moving around in the house, and went to check on her. I used the moonlight setting on my D3a to move around without disturbing anyone. Perfect amount of light to get around the house without waking anyone who is sleeping.


----------



## bykfixer

Berneck1 said:


> Every morning and night I use my flashlight to walk my dog.
> 
> But, last night I heard the dog moving around in the house, and went to check on her. I used the moonlight setting on my D3a to move around without disturbing anyone. Perfect amount of light to get around the house without waking anyone who is sleeping.



Well? 
What did you find?


----------



## wosser

My Olight S1 Mini Baton HCRI paid for itself today. :thumbsup:

Did some PCB rework soldering on an industrial wifi router - installed two "u.fl" board connectors and moved some 0201 size capacitors around.

An 0201 capacitor is about the size of a grain of sand. You need a lot of light in a very tight space for this kind of stuff, the S1 was small enough to fit inside the product and illuminate the work area brilliantly.

I didn't even buy this torch for this kind of work but now I realise that it is ideal for electronics work because it doesn't get in the way!


----------



## Tachead

wosser said:


> My Olight S1 Mini Baton HCRI paid for itself today. [emoji106]
> 
> Did some PCB rework soldering on an industrial wifi router - installed two "u.fl" board connectors and moved some 0201 size capacitors around.
> 
> An 0201 capacitor is about the size of a grain of sand. You need a lot of light in a very tight space for this kind of stuff, the S1 was small enough to fit inside the product and illuminate the work area brilliantly.
> 
> I didn't even buy this torch for this kind of work but now I realise that it is ideal for electronics work because it doesn't get in the way!


You should try a headlamp if you haven't already. I find them very convenient while working with my hands. The light is always right where you need it. I recommend a mule or floody high CRI Zebralight.


----------



## wosser

Tachead said:


> You should try a headlamp if you haven't already. I find them very convenient while working with my hands. The light is always right where you need it. I recommend a mule or floody high CRI Zebralight.



Funny you should say that, I am currently looking for a headlamp style light at the moment for non-electronics work.
Mule is a brand? I'll take a look at the zebralight range, thanks.

For electronics (or at least the kind that I am involved with) I find headlamps are rather impractical.


----------



## Tachead

wosser said:


> Funny you should say that, I am currently looking for a headlamp style light at the moment for non-electronics work.
> Mule is a brand? I'll take a look at the zebralight range, thanks.
> 
> For electronics (or at least the kind that I am involved with) I find headlamps are rather impractical.



A "Mule" is a light without a traditional reflector or optic. ZL makes a number of mule offerings in their headlamps. They just have a glow in the dark translucent reflector and cast about as even of light as possible. They are perfect for up close work imo. No problem👍. 

Yeah, it definitely depends on your application but, I will say that a high CRI mule headlamp may change your mind.


----------



## wosser

Tachead said:


> A "Mule" is a light without a traditional reflector or optic. ZL makes a number of mule offerings in their headlamps. They just have a glow in the dark translucent reflector and cast about as even of light as possible. They are perfect for up close work imo. No problem.
> 
> Yeah, it definitely depends on your application but, I will say that a high CRI mule headlamp may change your mind.



I do enjoy the HCRI lights I've seen, that's for sure. Thanks for the tips about the other types.

Ta.


----------



## ironhorse

A tractor trailer got stuck making a delivery at work tonight. Driver had no chains, go figure. Why would you carry chains in Pennsylvania in January? Frelux Synergy, shovel and salt and an hour later he was out.


----------



## Tachead

wosser said:


> I do enjoy the HCRI lights I've seen, that's for sure. Thanks for the tips about the other types.
> 
> Ta.


No problem man, anytime👍.


----------



## Tachead

I didn't use it as I forgot it when I left for work😔. That's one of the first times I didn't have a light with me in a long time and it felt terrible. I actually had to use my phone at one point😳.


----------



## DeniableAsset

Closing up the chicken coop/compound in our predator-rich area, then pouring a beer from my kegerator outside. Does that count...?


----------



## bykfixer

Well, when you work with your back turned to this:





You want to make sure as the segments are assembled like a long chunk of lego, that the joints are fastened properly. When a segments is assembled correctly it can with stand being hit by a loaded dump truck at 65mph without issue. Not connected properly can be deadly for workers.

But how do you see if they are correct in bright sunshine?




Can you see the joint?
Me neither.





Still can't





Aha!!!
PR-1 to the rescue.
That's on medium.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ There are lots of dark places in broad daylight. 

~ Chance


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

Mr. Fixer, you never cease to amaze me, right along with Woods Walker, Ven, and a host of others here. 

I bet I’m not the only poster who wishes we all lived on the same block! How fun that would be!


----------



## Hugh Johnson

I used my BLF Q8 to explore a large decommissioned military installation.


----------



## fyrstormer

Tonight I used my flashlight to light my work as I installed LED headlights in my girlfriend's car. Then I took it for a drive to make sure they didn't look like crap. (I didn't need the flashlight for that second part.)


----------



## bykfixer

I used a Fenix E01 to light a narrow aisle in a movie theater for others trying to get out before me. None said "ew look at that awful tint".

Mrs. Fixer and I saw "The Upside" at the theatre. Good movie you can watch with the kids in the room.

I couldn't afford to live near Ven due to trying to keep up with his toys, and Woods Walker's is always hiking so we'd never see him.


----------



## fyrstormer

bykfixer said:


> I used a Fenix E01 to light a narrow aisle in a movie theater for others trying to get out before me. None said "ew look at that awful tint".


Those people sound like a bunch of noobs. The next time you do that, you should refer everyone to CPF so they can learn what an awful tint your E01 has.


----------



## kj2

Used my HDS 250 Rotary to walk the dog. I forgot how much 250 lumens really is. Specially when it's (really) dark.


----------



## Modernflame

Last night it was 60F / 15C after dark, so I fired up the grill. I used my M61 219b to illuminate a glorious rib eye steak while it sizzled for a short time to savory, rare, pink perfection. 

Life is good. Use Nichia. Eat steak.


----------



## bykfixer

Meat is food.


----------



## Tachead

Unless you are a herbivore that is... 

Me, I love animals... They taste great😋.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Moderation is just around the corner.  

I love pig and cow; had both in a lasagna last night. Neither one had more personality than a dog, so I ate them. 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

That pig has to be way more charming than that Arnold on Green Acres for me to not eat it. 


I used my flashlight for....well actually nothing but it seemed prudent to talk about what I used a flashlight for in the what I used my flashlight for thread...


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Moderation is just around the corner.
> 
> ~ Chance


 
Indeed!......... Too much meat all the time is bad for you. Moderation of one's diet is important.


----------



## deckofficer

Last night while watching "Real Time" on HBO at 8:20 PM lost power. Had my tiny Nebo Mycro in my pocket so no fumbling to find my Big Bruiser 3000 lumen light. Threw the switches to bring on line a 3 kwhr lithium battery bank and 3 kw inverter. Ran on battery power the lights, computer, TV and electric heater till power was restored at 10:05 PM. When power first went out I called the power company and heard through their recorded message that the entire town of Columbus, New Mexico was effected by the outage and they had no time frame for renewed service. I live in a residential airpark 3 miles north of town. Here is what 3 kwhr of Lifepo4 lithium cells look like. Only 60 lbs total weight for all 8 cells.





A great flashlight is one that is always in your pocket. At 400 lumens for a keychain light it gets the job done. With a very small LiPo battery a run time of 90 minutes at 150 lumens makes it my favorite light.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

It's very impressive that you were able to power your electric heat. That's beyond my limited knowledge of what's possible. :thumbsup: Batteries for the win!

~ Chance


----------



## deckofficer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> It's very impressive that you were able to power your electric heat. That's beyond my limited knowledge of what's possible. :thumbsup: Batteries for the win!
> 
> ~ Chance



That is one of the major differences between lead acid and lithium chemistry. On a lead acid battery you have to deal with Peukert's law which in simple terms, the heavier the current draw, ahr ratings are degraded to a lower amount. Voltage sag on a deep cycle 100 ahr lead acid battery is about 20% at 100 amp load (1C) while the same load on a lithium battery of the same capacity is about 2%. Another advantage of lithium is its ability to cycle 20 times more and discharge much deeper for that 20X more life cycles.

FYI, the electric heater I was powering on batteries is a 18" parabolic reflector type instead of a typical space heater. It gives off radiant heat like a fireplace instead of just circulating air and heating it at 1500 watts. With the reflector 3' from me I stay toasty on the 600 watt level.


----------



## blah9

Used my Armytek Wizard Pro Warm and Fenix TK09 to build a new computer for my company. It booted up on the first try which is always great!


----------



## LTBL777

bykfixer said:


> Well, when you work with your back turned to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to make sure as the segments are assembled like a long chunk of lego, that the joints are fastened properly. When a segments is assembled correctly it can with stand being hit by a loaded dump truck at 65mph without issue. Not connected properly can be deadly for workers.
> 
> But how do you see if they are correct in bright sunshine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see the joint?
> Me neither.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aha!!!
> PR-1 to the rescue.
> That's on medium.




Awesome. That’s a good example of the work flashlights do.


----------



## LTBL777

Well yesterday actually but I used my Streamlight yellow Polytac during ambulance duty to light up a patient that had fallen on the stairs in a dark area. We had to splint an arm and get them down a flight of stairs, in a stair chair, out 4 more stairs to the outside and then in a stretcher. They were 350 - 400#. 
The light really helped illuminate the work area while we treated the pt. 
I carry a streamlight ProTac EMS light for checking pupils and as a backup. 

I was carrying the surefire E2D2 ultra on the ambulance until the clip broke. (For like maybe the 4th time) I think I actually like the steam light a little better as its not quite as blinding for that type of work. Plus the yellow helps me make sure I don’t leave it somewhere. 

I use the lghts to check all the oxygen gauges (5) before our shift too. Lots of opportunities to use lights in EMS.


----------



## Skaaphaas

So here in South Africa, our National Energy Regulator has made a mess of things a few times now, mostly due incompetence, mismanagement and corruption. 

The result is that they cannot deliver sufficient electricity to supply the national grid, which means we have this thing called “load shedding”, which means we get power on a rotational basis, every sector has a stage during the day where their power is switched off for a couple of hours. 

Supposedly according to a schedule but they can’t even get that right (surprise surprise). 

So as I get home last night, we have about 15 minutes, when suddenly the world goes dark. And unlike most people, I smile. 

I had to shave and shower, and after much uhming and ahing, decided to take the 4000K Nichia 219c in its waterproof host to ceiling bounce in the shower. For good measure I used a Nitecore lantern as well. 

All of them hi CRI, so I could see nicely as I shaved in the mirror, and the warm tints helped get me winding down after a long day at the office and in traffic (traffic lights out due to load shedding)

So it was a bit of a third world cum first world problem: Which of my lights to I choose to use during load shedding.


----------



## bigburly912

My 3 year old and I are using various old incans to hunt gorillas, bears, lions, pachycepholosaurus and iron man.


----------



## Dave MP

Used my [FONT=&quot]Streamlight ProTac 1L-1AA to scope dark corners of several antique / junk stores looking for treasures. None found :scowl:
On a side note, bought 2 lights ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Streamlight ProTac 1L-1AA), one for me and one for the wife, she left hers at home[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## bykfixer

Great stories folks. Love it.


So I went for a stroll after sundown and took my 80's 2D Maglite with me. Pretending it was 1983 again I walked mostly in darkness and popped it on to illuminate stuff at a distance. In my town in '83 stars were still pretty bright. Now street lights and light pollution make it possible to navigate without a flashlight....

Anyway I hear a leaf blower in the distance as I near'd home. One neighbor keeps up several yards around him and was blowing leaves. He says "hey, got a headlamp I can borrow, mine broke".... "Sure thing" I said. So as I type this my neighbor is blowing leaves using my Streamlight Double Clutch head lamp.


----------



## rrego

I use a variety of lights (diff one at diff times) to ceiling bounce a low mode and be able to see my laptop's non-backlit keyboard when working late or when online cruising/shopping late at night


----------



## amigomason

I work in the elevator industry. A light is used every single day.


----------



## Lumenwolf

Used my H2R on moonlight not to wake everyone in the house.[emoji363][emoji363][emoji363]


----------



## peter yetman

bykfixer said:


> Anyway I hear a leaf blower in the distance as I near'd home. One neighbor keeps up several yards around him and was blowing leaves. He says "hey, got a headlamp I can borrow, mine broke".... "Sure thing" I said. So as I type this my neighbor is blowing leaves using my Streamlight Double Clutch head lamp.


Did you just happen to have the headlamp in your pocket?
P


----------



## Tachead

peter yetman said:


> Did you just happen to have the headlamp in your pocket?
> P


The sign of a true flashaholic lol.

"Is that a flashlight in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?... It's a flashlight😔"


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> Great stories folks. Love it. ...
> 
> Anyway I hear a leaf blower in the distance as I near'd home. One neighbor keeps up several yards around him and was blowing leaves. He says "hey, got a headlamp I can borrow, mine broke".... "Sure thing" I said. So as I type this my neighbor is blowing leaves using my Streamlight Double Clutch head lamp.



Was he surprised, or did he know it was a safe bet? 

~ cG


----------



## CREEXHP70LED

I used my flashlight today to scare me and to burn a hole in my 5.11 pants. 
Kids, don't forget to lock out your Emisar D4.

LOL kidding. I lock it out.


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Was he surprised, or did he know it was a safe bet?
> 
> ~ cG



I suppose he knew it was a 50/50 chance err um, uh Chance. But he was helping a neighbor so I needed to at least help a brother out. He's the type when little kids knock on his door selling candy for school he gives them a $20 and says "buy yourself something". 
He's the guy who owns a pickup truck that had broken one night and hired a flatbed to come get it. The flatbed was out front of his house and I saw 4 dudes pushing his truck from the driveway into the street. I shone a bright flashlight and the dudes all scattered with one guy hollering "don't shoot, it's me your neighbor". lol. 
So he knew I had a headlamp or two sitting around. 


Last night around midnight I was tip-toe-ing into my dark kitchen and realized "hey, I have my AviatEr with me". It's an 017 single cell Aviator with E2 head and Scout tailcap sporting a Tana module. 15 minutes later Mrs Fixer walks and flips the on switch to the kitchen. "Whatcha doin?" I was reprogramming the singLED to start on low and forgot why I'd even gone into the kitchen.


----------



## biggman15

I tripped a breaker around 2AM. Usually no big deal as I keep my flashlights in specific places so that I can find them. That was not the case this morning as I had been checking and changing batteries earlier in the day. So they were scattered elsewhere. 😣 If it weren't for the green led in the button of my new Astrolux, I might not have found a light. For whatever reason, My phone which was inches away didn't even occur to me.


----------



## tech25

At family today and a room in the basement that I was looking for stuff has old fluorescents that makes an annoyingly loud buzzing sound. Off went the light and on went my ZL H600fc. Much better!


----------



## Monocrom

Honestly, I'm getting a bit fed-up with watches in my small collection that aren't just straight quartz powered. Constantly having to intentionally shake my wrist to make sure my luxury automatic watch doesn't stop. And with my solar-powered Citizen.... Last night had to take my EDC Lumintop IYP 365 2AAA penlight on medium mode, tape it pointing down on the side of the copy machine at work, and place my Citizen watch underneath the light for several hours. The biggest pain is that I'll have to do that several days in a row to get the charge back up to a decent level. 

Very recently tracked down a NOS (New Old Stock) Traser Commander with Titanium case online, and found a sweet bargain on a dedicated online watch shop I've used before. Got a Marathon Navigator watch from there. Those things are normally $250, but I saved basically $100. SWEET! Only catch is, you have to buy the Coyote Brown version. Oh well, no big deal for me. Even came in the super no-frills small cardboard square box the U.S. military usually gets them in. I guess when you're the Military, who cares about price or packaging.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD35 on one of it's brighter modes to locate some conduits and fibers in a drop ceiling.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Unfortunately, I had to call upon the new Sidekick to see where the bit of broken tooth came from. :sigh: There goes next month's flashlight money. 

~ Chance


----------



## cp2315

I used my Fenix TK35 tacVN last night to locate a missing package. It was really windy yesterday. One of the three packages was light and was blown away.
Took me good ten minutes to find it in the woods about fifty feet from the front door. :twothumbs


----------



## blah9

Used my Fenix TK09 (old version) to work on building a computer recently.


----------



## Mr. LED

Use my Zebralights every night to play hide and seek with my 4-year-old daughter. G7 mode is programmed for her, so she doesn’t blast too many lumens on her face.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Unfortunately, I had to call upon the new Sidekick to see where the bit of broken tooth came from. :sigh: There goes next month's flashlight money.
> 
> ~ Chance



Ouch! Very sorry to hear that. Dental bills always make me wonder if I'm paying for teeth.... or diamonds. Seems the pricing is about equal. :sick2:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> Ouch! Very sorry to hear that. Dental bills always make me wonder if I'm paying for teeth.... or diamonds. Seems the pricing is about equal. :sick2:



Thanks, Buddy. They cost the same but have different hardness levels. 

Young people, Take care of your teeth or they'll cost you a small fortune over your lifetime. Thousand$  and thousand$  and thousand$. 

~ Chance


----------



## Repsol600rr

So my mini fridge had an ice block build up around the cooling element and freezer area. I used my sc62w sc64w hi and acebeam ec65 on turbo to help in the melting procrss. Probly should have done some runtime tests or something but simply watching the lights sink into the ice was fun enough.


----------



## bykfixer

Ahhhhh, fun with flashlights 660. 

Used my Fenix E01 to light up objects for still life photography. My favorite table lamp still has a krypton bulb that causes my camera to bias very yellow, so the E01 beam is like correcting the white balance pre-edit.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I was having lunch with a couple of friends at a restaurant the other day. The conversation turned to the redesigned ketchup bottle that sits neck-down instead of neck-up. This bottle is made of a semi-transparent red plastic so it's hard to see how much ketchup is left in the bottle. One of my friends said "yeah, I guess if you held it up to a bright light you would be able to tell..."

FWIP! click...

"Oh yeah, about three quarters full."


----------



## archimedes

PhotonWrangler said:


> .... This bottle is made of a semi-transparent red plastic so it's hard to see how much ketchup is left in the bottle. One of my friends said "yeah, I guess if you held it up to a bright light you would be able to tell..."
> 
> FWIP! click...
> 
> "Oh yeah, about three quarters full."



Did it melt ?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

archimedes said:


> Did it melt ?



Lol, no. It's just my trusty PD35, not an incandescent hotwire.


----------



## wosser

archimedes said:


> Did it melt ?



I bet boiling ketchup smells awesome


----------



## Monocrom

So..... Backseat of my car is cluttered with stuff. Usually it's empty. But I had to send back three rather expensive optics for refund. Why?.... Heck of a way to find out you have an astigmatism when you unbox one of them, look through it, and realize for the first time you have that. Did I mention they're several hundreds of dollars each? So two had to go back immediately. Could have kept the 3rd one, but turns out that it's defective! Oh! :ironic:

Well, I had gathered up all the supplies needed to ship everything back. But couldn't find the plastic bag with tape for the cardboard box, somewhere in my backseat. This was done at night during my break at my Graveyard shift job. 

Out comes my current, main, EDC light. _Fenix PD35 Tac. Limited Edition Cerakote battleworn Tungsten (grey) finish, on the outdoor setting._ Always make sure that Turbo mode comes on as the default setting with the tailcap. 1,000 lumens of light later, I find the bag and head inside to pack everything up.


----------



## Sabrewulf

I roam the resturaunt during closed hours to turn on the lights for everyone.


----------



## bykfixer

While staying at a posh hotel recently (off season rates are similar to Motel 6, so why not, right).... I'm walking around the grounds after dark without a flashlight because it's in a well lit big ole city. There's this walking trail around a lake lit by waist high mini lights. But I found myself at a spot so dark you could actually look up and see stars in the metropolis sky. Wow. But uh, oh...the brick walkway is all uneven. Uh... this won't do. 

Well being it was cold and breezy I had layered up before going out for the evening walk. Literally frozen from fear of tripping over a protruding brick and busting a hip I thought "I wonder if"... and began searching through the pockets of the jackets and VIOLA!! My old incan Strion was nestled in a glove in the outter pocket of the outter coat, which was a poofy snow boarding parka. 

I continued my walk like an Allied soldier who was in a bombed out city in 1944. Not knowing how much charge remained (and not knowing if a patrol of Nazi soldiers were near) I used it sparingly. Ok, I had my celphone with me so I was not completely lightless before discovering the Strion, but a flashaholic using a celphone for light is like Mr. Honda being caught driving a Toyota...

I had the celphone with me for the camera where I'm photo journalizing a project I'm on with that one camera and taking adding the decent photos to the virtual album. 






Next night I had light(s) with me.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Going to be using my Olight S1R II Ti NW,as well as my Zebralight SC64W..for my morning walk down to work.

(switching back and forth between the 2.)


----------



## Coondawg07

Clearing a house.


----------



## ZMZ67

Lost power due to the weather. Used a 2D LED Mag, Energizer Weatheready 6V lantern and Energizer Pivot Pro to dig around in the garage for supplies. Used a Solarforce L2M with a Malkoff M31LL for dark spots in the house. Got power back while it was still daylight so didn't need to press any more lights into service just grabbed some that were convenient. A little disappointed that I didn't get to use some lights this evening but glad in the end as I am not feeling all that well and wasn't looking forward to babysitting space heaters through the night.


----------



## bykfixer

Glad you got power back. 
I used some newer Mags on eco back in the winter during a power outage and they were plenty.


Used my PR-1 with a water bottle cap difusser to gentley light the buds in the photo.


----------



## ZMZ67

Cool pic! While it is nice to have one or two higher output lights,1-200 lumens cover most of my needs pretty well when the power is out.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Same here.

And when the world around you is completely dark 25-50 gets it done fairly well.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Lately,I've been using my Lumintop Tool 2.0 for a bedside light.

It's just the right brightness to get around my apartment in the dark-without waking myself up too much.

Also,having the clicky switch(as opposed to a twisty) makes it simpler when I'm half-asleep.


----------



## ZMZ67

bykfixer said:


> ^^ Same here.
> 
> And when the world around you is completely dark 25-50 gets it done fairly well.



So true,it is surprising how bright 25 lumens is in complete darkness!


----------



## Modernflame

During a recent outing, I waited for a table at a crowded, dimly lit restaurant while my wife was shopping. When I was finally seated, she entered the restaurant unsure of where to find me. I used my HDS executive to signal her from across the room. There were perhaps a dozen patrons seated between her and me, but only four of them gave me the stink eye. 

Flashaholics 1, Muggles 0.


----------



## Monocrom

So apparently at work, all my co-workers had brain-farts that lasted for hours. Come into work before 11pm. Shut off the alarm that's been going off for 3 hours straight.... the incredibly loud, obnoxious alarm. (Literally the day before, I order a pair of very powerful noise-cancelling muffs. Oh the irony.) Why?.... Because my co-worker had no clue how to switch it off! Telephone log-in system decides it doesn't want to work. Fixed that too. Finally, missing radio. Yeah, that's kinda important. So I go out to the patrol vehicle, which I'm not assigned to but screw it, I can do that being that I'm the senior security officer on-duty during my shifts. Out comes *my tan Acebeam PT10 penlight.* One click on medium mode and sure enough, there's the radio in the cupholder.

Instead of at the security desk, on the charger. So that when the next vehicle patrol security officer arrives, he won't get stuck with a dead radio. And can actually call in if he spots more individuals in the large parking lot selling drugs, using drugs, or seeing dudes named "John" enjoying the company of professional working girls because John was too cheap to pay for a relaxing motel room. Or, simply encountering random idiots doing bizarre, stupid, and often drunken things in the completely open parking lot. And yes, I'm grateful to be stationed at the main desk, where I see none of that. Still, the guy in the patrol vehicle deserves to have a working radio.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Not as dramatic as Monocrom's story, but I used my PD35 to navigate an uneven floor in a basement tunnel area at work yesterday.


----------



## blah9

Last night I helped my sister-in-law by showing her how to check the oil level in her car and top it off since it has a slow leak. It was dark in her garage so we used my Fenix TK09 (2015 edition, my favorite) to light the way. Unfortunately she also needs to replace the struts attached to her hood so that we don't have to lean the hood on our shoulders to do the work, lol.


----------



## ninemm

Yesterday used my QMini 123 Neutral white to check the sidewall of my bike tire in the dim basement so I could read the required PSI for inflation. And this morning used the same light to check the tank level on our whole room humidifier. :candle:


----------



## blah9

I'm far enough along in my recovery from ACL and meniscus surgery to ride my bike outside, so I used the Fenix BC35R and a red taillight (forget the brand) to light the way along with a reflective belt around my jacket last night. I'm beginning to wonder whether I'm actually safer riding at night around the neighborhood because there is less traffic and I'm extremely well lit up. Not sure, but either way it's still good to be a defensive rider. Was a blast to be outside again instead of on the trainer inside!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Some dirt-chute dumped a four foot high by five foot long pile of construction debris right in the middle of the street my mom lives on. Since it was dark and the pile was located between two street lights, I lit it up with a newly acquired, vinh modified, WOWTAC A4 so drivers could see it before driving right up on it. I called 911 and the county sent some guys out to remove it. 

~ Chance


----------



## peter yetman

*What I didn't use my flashlight for today.
*By Mrs. Yeti

Today I got locked in a Walk-in Freezer which had no light inside.
I groped around in the dark for about half and hour, worrying that I was going to be locked in there all night. I'd accidentaly picked up not only my car keys, but also the only set of keys to Peter's truck, so he couldm't come and rescue me. I was also out of cellphone range. If i'd have thought about it, I had a Malkoff MDC in my pocket, but I didn't, and groped for 30 minutes until I found the door catch.

After me, one , two, three, "Arghhhhhhhhhh!!!!!
P


----------



## ven

:laughing: Poor mrs yeti, glad she is ok though. Does not sound fun at all.................


----------



## peter yetman

Thank you. I did manage not to bite her.
P


----------



## ninemm

peter yetman said:


> Thank you. I did manage not to bite her.
> P



Cheers for the self control!! haha What a perfect opportunity to use a light, missed...


----------



## Phil2015

I used my nitecore TM26 tonight to get the newspapper and collect the unsold chicken eggs from the bottom of our driveway as we sell them. Im just loving how wide and bright the beam is, even at 700lms it lights everything up.. I have been considering to sell it because I mainly use it on 700lms, but a full click of the power button is full power, so when other people uses it, they always use it at the full 4000lms. But my family is slowly getting the hang of it now, but luckliy they dont use it much. 

So now when other people forget and use my light on max power, its still annoying and makes my angry, but it dont make me want to sell it anymore. As I just love the brightness and the wide beam so much.


----------



## wosser

Power walked 3 miles at midnight in the countryside without a cell phone. Just for fun. It was awesome and scary.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD35 on various brightness levels to manuever through some creepy tunnels and basement areas to trace some wiring.


----------



## chainsolid

wosser said:


> Power walked 3 miles at midnight in the countryside without a cell phone. Just for fun. It was awesome and scary.


In Bangkok some place after 11 Pm I walking i must to carry E2D ultra alway
It scary


----------



## Monocrom

Couple of nights back, Fenix PD35 Tac. model on turbo mode to light up the backseat of my car. Just to be sure that all the packing material was off the seat. Someone halfway across the world is getting a sweet bundle of presents for her upcoming birthday.


----------



## 340pd

As I age I find more and more reasons to keep a AAA flashlight in the watch pocket of my jeans. Used many times per day for a variety of reasons.
When wearing dress pants, this little Maratac peanut has served me well. Two modes, built-in charger and a great conversation piece.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I was working on a computer issue with a contractor the other day. We needed to see the computer's back panel, and the unit was on the floor under a desk where it was dark. As I pulled out my PD35, the contractor pulled out his 2AA LED Maglight and gleefully said "mine's better!" While the Maglight is a decent light for the price, guess who got schooled...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

PhotonWrangler said:


> I was working on a computer issue with a contractor the other day. We needed to see the computer's back panel, and the unit was on the floor under a desk where it was dark. As I pulled out my PD35, the contractor pulled out his 2AA LED Maglight and gleefully said "mine's better!" While the Maglight is a decent light for the price, guess who got schooled...


 
P.W. For the WIN! :twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> I was working on a computer issue with a contractor the other day. We needed to see the computer's back panel, and the unit was on the floor under a desk where it was dark. As I pulled out my PD35, the contractor pulled out his 2AA LED Maglight and gleefully said "mine's better!" While the Maglight is a decent light for the price, guess who got schooled...



Nicely done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chadder

I have been using my new Elzetta Alpha for just about everything the past two days. I have used different batteries (16340’s) to see which give the longest run time. I even took a shower last night after coming home from the gym by elzetta lighting. Just like my concealed carry gun, if I’m gonna carry it I have to trust it!!


----------



## Chadder

It’s awesome by the way!!


----------



## Gyrocks

Last weekend I used my new Thrunite TC15 in turbo mode to inspect the inside of my pellet stove chimney. The lighting conditions were difficult, looking upward on a very bright day into a very dark pipe. I really needed a lot of light to overcome the glare and my un-adjusted eyes. The LED headlamp just wasn't up to the task, but the TC15 got it done. Chimney's fine, ready for next year!


----------



## GoVegan

Chadder said:


> I have been using my new Elzetta Alpha for just about everything the past two days. I have used different batteries (16340’s) to see which give the longest run time.* I even took a shower last night after coming home from the gym by elzetta lighting*. Just like my concealed carry gun, if I’m gonna carry it I have to trust it!!



#MeToo
I don't think I've ever commented on this thread before as I use my lights all the time, but last night I had a shower with my HDS EDC Executive lol. Tail stood on the shelf and used the medium 9 lumen mode to ceiling bounce to light up the room which it handled very well. I've only used my Fenix E01 for this task which is only on rare occasion BTW, the lighting not the shower.


----------



## YAK-28

i was taking a class at the local university yesterday when the professor tried to turn the lights up but turned them off. after a few seconds of darkness i asked if a light would help and she said yes, so out came a nitecore tini and we found the right switch. kind of surprised none of the other students even used their phones or anything. they just sat there quietly in the dark. it was in a 250 seat classroom and took me a minute to get down there from the middle of the room. the little toggle switch had to be held up to turn them on.


----------



## g4dg3t5

I used my small emergency flashlight, which fits in an altoid can, which resides in my darts case, to help a buddy put the flight (>)back into the stem (=)of his dart (>=--)in a semi-dark bar so he could continue playing. Success... one more reason to carry one with you, just in the case of a semi-emergency. :twothumbs


----------



## peter yetman

The other night while eating supper I got a twig of Thyme (I think you call it Thyme) stuck in my throat. Managing not to panic, even though I couldn't breathe, I passed my HDS 170N to Mrs Yeti who shone it into my mouth while she pulled out the offending stick.
Amazingly she wasn't very interested when I explained about the CT and Cri of the light - what's that about?
P


----------



## Modernflame

peter yetman said:


> The other night while eating supper I got a twig of Thyme (I think you call it Thyme) stuck in my throat.



Yes, well, the main difference is that we cut it into smaller bits. 

Glad you're okay, Peter!


----------



## peter yetman

Ah, that's what we're doing wrong.
P


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Zebralight SC64W used to check the washer and dryer..to make sure I didn't leave anything behind.


----------



## bykfixer

Last night Mrs. Fixer discovered the bedroom tv remote had fallen between the wall and bed....on her side. My E01 was handy so I peered under the bed with it and discovered it was farther than my arm could reach. I tossed her the light and she looked at it for a few seconds "cute" she says. "It's purple". 
"Uh oh" I thought. She grabbed the remote and handed me back my E01. "Phew that was close" I thought.

Today I'm opening an olive one from my stash knowing that somehow the purple one is going to _mysteriously_ end up on her bedside table.






Been nice knowing ya little purple E01.


----------



## sld

Used my HDS to find my way out of the theatre after someone doused the work lights before everyone had left.


----------



## peter yetman

bykfixer said:


> Last night Mrs. Fixer discovered the bedroom tv remote had fallen between the wall and bed....on her side. My E01 was handy so I peered under the bed with it and discovered it was farther than my arm could reach. I tossed her the light and she looked at it for a few seconds "cute" she says. "It's purple".
> "Uh oh" I thought. She grabbed the remote and handed me back my E01. "Phew that was close" I thought.
> 
> Today I'm opening an olive one from my stash knowing that somehow the purple one is going to _mysteriously_ end up on her bedside table.


At least Mrs. Fixer shows the lights a little respect. Mrs. Yeti takes them, uses them, leaves them somewhere stupid (like the fridge) and then wonders where there's a light when she needs it. I guess she spends her time picking up my discarded socks and I spend my time picking up her discarded lights.
It all evens out in the end. But then, what would you prefer in the dark, a sock or a light? Good title for a new thread.
P


----------



## bykfixer

Sounds like a Raggae33 thread....


----------



## bykfixer

So I'm driving down a street moving from point A to B on a project I work at and there's this fellow with the lid to his water meter off and he's fishing down into the dark meter box with a valve key. Figuring homey has a leak I pull up and ask "need a light?" and hand him my Elzetta Bones. I said "I'll be back in a few minutes". Went and did my thing and on the way back to point A dude-man is standing in front of his house all smiling. 

He says "man that sure was a life saver, I broke my hot water knob to the shower faucet and there was no cut off valve behind the wall"....

I replied "been there bro, glad it helped" and drove off knowing that Bones sure is a dandy in daylight.

Years ago I was swapping out knobs not knowing the screw I was removing held the wall extension to the faucet. "SHPRRRRRRRR" Water everywhere and quickly.


----------



## Modernflame

bykfixer said:


> Figuring homey has a leak I pull up and ask "need a light?" and hand him my Elzetta Bones. I said "I'll be back in a few minutes".



Mad respect, Mr. Fixer. Well done.


----------



## Monocrom

Okay, did not want to reveal this until I got back. Only because if you share your excitement online about going on a much needed vacation, you sometimes get your place burglarized when away. Not happening to me. Took four lights with me to Ohio to visit an old friend. 

*Limited Edition Fenix PD35 Tac. model in Battleworn Tungsten (Grey)* ~ Lit up my friend's darkened basement with 1,000 lumens on turbo as he needed to check a part of the basement where the lighting is **** poor. 

*Princeton Tec Pulsar II red light/red body* ~ Tried to use it as a red laser to play with his overly affectionate cats. Forgot that it's a flashlight made for use only up close. 

*Acebeam PT10 Penlight* *in Coyote Brown*~ The absolute MVP of my trip. Used it to light my way to the bathroom in their basement. More importantly, my friend's wife is like the little sister I never had. She loves me. Her dad is retired AirForce. A hard-*** trainer of men. Definitely someone very valuable to Uncle Sam. He's mellow in real life though. He came over twice to fix a leak coming into the house from outside after he had done an overall good job of initially fixing it. He made two trips on two separate days. And needed a powerful light. Guess whom they asked to borrow a flashlight! Med. setting day 1. High setting day 2. And high mode on the PT10 is no joke. Was a bit cold inside, so he appreciated the combination flashlight/hand warmer. :twothumbs

*Nitecore Tube on main keyring *~ One time used it to get to the bathroom instead of my PT10. 

Had a great time on the trip. It was like old times. I'll spare you guys the reasons why deep down I had to consciously remind myself why it wasn't. But definitely *felt* like it was. Sometimes, that's just as important.


----------



## thermal guy

Looking for that elusive lost tv remote in the couch. Which btw I could post EVERY DAY to this!


----------



## bykfixer

Does using the magnetic tailcap of my Nebo Slyde to 'suck out' a metal splinter from my foot count?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wow, that's gotta be one strong magnet. Is it neodymium, alnico or something else?


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> Does using the magnetic tailcap of my Nebo Slyde to 'suck out' a metal splinter from my foot count?



Yes! 

After all, no one ever said you had to always use the end the light comes out of.


----------



## bykfixer

PhotonWrangler said:


> Wow, that's gotta be one strong magnet. Is it neodymium, alnico or something else?



Got me. I comes on the light.
All I know is it'll hold a claw hammer when it's stuck to a metal object. 





My wife's hammer hanging on a Slyde attached to my fridge.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Nice. Whatever the magnetic alloy is, it's strong enough!


----------



## bignc

I and my son located his grey earbud tip on grey truck carpet. Used my warm Vihn yuji e01. Thanks, Arch for that trade!!


Eta: edited because autocorrect is lol


----------



## archimedes

bignc said:


> .... Thanks, Arch for that trade!!



Glad to hear it is serving you well, cheers


----------



## archimedes

bignc said:


> .... edited because autocorrect is lol



Yes, lol, I checked back on this post today to make sure you were alright :tinfoil:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I and a felow Trustee used a first generation 4Sevens Quark AA-X to replaced a seal in one of the urnials at our church. When we were finished as he attempted to hand the Quark back to me, I said - "That's yours. I brought it for you." Then I showded him how to program the head tight - head loose levels. It's a tuerly great flashlight.


----------



## peter yetman

I do hate working on toilets. I guess even Holy ones get grotty.
I think that it's Stranger's poo that really upsets me, had a lot of that when we had the restaurant - they seriously weren't Holy Toilets.
P


----------



## Lumen83

Took the dog out around midnight. Shined my 6P incan around the yard and spotted a pair of blueish green eyes low to the ground at the edge of my front yard. Turned out to be a black bear headed over to my neighbors yard. Grabbed the dog and escorted her into the backyard to prevent chasing after her chasing after a bear. Figured that probably wouldn't turn out to be a fun time.


----------



## aginthelaw

There’s a park about half a mile from me. Other than that, there’s really no place for wildlife to hang out. Except for last night. I got home around 1 am and I thought some local creeps were just leaving the basketball court across from my house. I pulled out my 47’s mkiii and pointed it towards the school and it illuminated 6 pairs of eyes. My wife and son never even realized they were 6 feet away from them as they emptied the groceries out of the car. I asked them if they had any idea as to what situational awareness was to which they replied “it’s one in the morning. Why are you making me think?” Then I said they must be after the hot dogs. The deer were crossing the street right behind them towards our house and they still don’t have a clue. I raised my phone to take a picture when my 13 year old finally heard them and screamed whereby they trotted off. I asked why’d you think I had my flashlight out to which my wife pointed out “you’re always playing with one” 

I wonder if it’s the same family we tried to feed last year near the park




This one sneezed on the grapes


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I was accompanying a contractor at our workplace while they sifted around in the basement looking for a particular cable inside of a pull box. I saw one of the guys using his phone as a flashlight inside the box so I turned on my trusty PD-35 and lit up the box for them.


----------



## idleprocess

Used my just-delivered BLF FW3A for the first time. I'm pleased with it.


----------



## winternight

Today I used my surefire aviator old model to enlight my house when the current was off :devil:


----------



## bykfixer

Awakened at about 2:30am by the call of nature I remembered there's a Fenix E05, a Rolfis R2n (set for low) and an incan Mag Solitaire within arms reach.

Considering a few tix which to grab I wasn't sure. Turn on #1, nah. #2, nah, #3....hmmm... 

By this time nature had ceased gentley whispering "you would feel better if you answered" to "hey stupid, you going or what?"

I picked the incan Solitaire and glad of it...

Upon returning I remembered folks saying the 2 lumen Solitaire isn't bright enough but that 1/2 lumen firefly mode of the R2 is too bright.


----------



## Skaaphaas

Carried an Olight S Mini yesterday, the HCRI version with the horrible tint. Due to the tint it doesn’t get much pocket time at all.

Was spray-painting a candle holder for my wife yesterday, and light was fading fast when I applied the second coat. I was pretty happy with my handiwork, until she asked to see it. It being dusk I shed some light on the subject with my Olight, and lo and behold, the HCRI shows quite a few patches of base coat showing through. As clear as, well, daylight. 

Tint notwithstanding I completed the spray work using the light. I have never really been blown away by the HCRI LEDs (I only have this one and a 219c in a P60 host), but it really came through for me yesterday.


----------



## BluGrass

Checking on my brisket and lighting my way to avoid dog bombs in the yard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trailhunter

BluGrass said:


> Checking on my brisket and lighting my way to avoid dog bombs in the yard
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahah

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## trailhunter

Used the fw3a to water the grass, 9:30pm

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD-35 yesterday to charge up the anti-stokes phosphor on an IR detection card so I could use it to identify a live fiber optic cable.


----------



## bykfixer

Don't know what that meant but it sounded cool.


----------



## idleprocess

bykfixer said:


> Don't know what that meant but it sounded cool.



Helps avoid situations where you have to use your _remaining good eye_ to finish the job.


----------



## bykfixer

So it's those times when you shot your eye out with a Red Ryder?

Used my warm spectrum Solitaire :candle: to check on my sleeping grandson last evening. :sleepy:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

idleprocess said:


> Helps avoid situations where you have to use your _remaining good eye_ to finish the job.



Exactly. Fiber optics uses infrared laser light. If you need to determine how much light is present, you use an optical power meter. If you just need a quick go/no-go indication, an IR detector card comes in really handy. You charge it up with visible light, the same way that you charge up GITD materials. It doesn't release light until it gets hit with IR, hence the term anti-stokes (upconverting phosphor). It converts lower frequency IR light to higher frequency visible light. Anybody who works with fiber optics should have one; it could save your remaining eye!

I usually use my PD-35 to charge it up since it's a lot faster than leaving it out on my desk to soak up the office lighting.


----------



## ven

Lost baby G , maybe since early march. Rach n kids looked everywhere(well obv not quite everywhere!). Handbags, coats, jackets, draws......So upstairs, got the FW3A out , click on, looked down back of dresser, under dresser with the narrow carclo optic(much better over the floody it come with imo). Then under bed, about 2ft under, there it was! Bingo!


----------



## Kitchen Panda

PhotonWrangler said:


> Exactly. Fiber optics uses infrared laser light. If you need to determine how much light is present, you use an optical power meter. If you just need a quick go/no-go indication, an IR detector card comes in really handy. You charge it up with visible light, the same way that you charge up GITD materials. It doesn't release light until it gets hit with IR, hence the term anti-stokes (upconverting phosphor). It converts lower frequency IR light to higher frequency visible light. Anybody who works with fiber optics should have one; it could save your remaining eye!
> 
> I usually use my PD-35 to charge it up since it's a lot faster than leaving it out on my desk to soak up the office lighting.



Neat. I've had some luck using digital cameras to check if an IR remote control is working or not - invisible to the eye but shows up quite plainly in the camera view, even if the camera has an anti-IR filter. Would something like that work with fiber IR lasers or is the wavelength too long for a typical phone camera to pick up? 

Bill

(and if only something like that could be added to incandescent bulbs to harvest some of their IR emissions and turn it back into visible light! )


----------



## blah9

I've been using my Armytek Wizard Pro Warm a good amount recently as I've done work around the house. The main tasks, somewhat ironically, have been installing new motion lights, including running wire and installing a switch for them, etc.

My wife was helping and used her Armytek Tiara A1 which she is also very happy with. In addition to that, she has been spray painting some old porch furniture we got for free because it was all rusty. So we are restoring it to use at our house, and we seem to mostly be doing that task at night because that's when our baby daughter is asleep haha. Again, you guessed it, the headlamps have been extremely useful for that!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Kitchen Panda said:


> Neat. I've had some luck using digital cameras to check if an IR remote control is working or not - invisible to the eye but shows up quite plainly in the camera view, even if the camera has an anti-IR filter. Would something like that work with fiber IR lasers or is the wavelength too long for a typical phone camera to pick up?
> 
> Bill
> 
> (and if only something like that could be added to incandescent bulbs to harvest some of their IR emissions and turn it back into visible light! )



To answer your second question first, I believe this is how halogen bulbs work. They harvest some of the IR and fold it back into more incandescence. And that's part of the reason why they often fail in violent ways. To quote verbatim from an old G-E lamp catalog, halogen lamps have a "non-passive end of life characteristic."

For the IR camera trick, any digital camera sensor without an IR-cut filter in the optical path can see remote controls fairly clearly. This includes a lot of older flip phone cameras. They can also see a little bit of the light from multimode fiber optics transmitters, which is at exactly 850nm. For that matter, the human eye has a tiny bit of sensitivity at 850nm so you can actually perceive a very dim red glow from a multimode fiber light source. I don't recommend looking at it though, since the optical power is much brighter than it appears to the eye. 

Singlemode fiber is a different story though. It uses wavelengths that are much further into the IR spectrum, from 1310nm to around 1700nm. While I ran across one cheap surveillance camera that had a tiny bit of sensitivity to singlemode wavelengths, most cameras don't and the human eye has zero sensitivity to it. This is why fiber optics gear has those laser warning labels on it - you could be staring into an invisible laser source without knowing that it's on until it's too late. This is why I carry that IR detector card (and my PD-35 to charge it up).


----------



## Stormbringer

Putting together a crib for my grandson, who just came home from the Vanderbilt Neonatal Intensive Care Unit (born 3 months early). Had the Peak Eiger Ultra in my pocket and I used it for all the hard to see areas that required hardware.


----------



## bykfixer

I used a flashlight to look for a flashlight. 

I misplaced my little warm Solitaire (Spectrum series) over the weekend at some point. Don't know when but knew I'd used it to check on the grandson Saturday night.

Never did find it despite peering over, under, inside, around every crevice throughout my home for a couple of hours last night. I figure it's sitting somewhere in plain site.

The light aint no big deal but the pocket clip was given to me by PK so I really would like to find it. 

I ordered a backup copy and since the clip from a triple a minimag fits it I ordered a few of those too. Also ordered a black tailcap to replace the silver one the new Solitaire will have when it arrives. ZBattery is a good source for Maglite parts and lights.


----------



## trailhunter

bykfixer said:


> I used a flashlight to look for a flashlight.
> 
> I misplaced my little warm Solitaire (Spectrum series) over the weekend at some point. Don't know when but knew I'd used it to check on the grandson Saturday night.
> 
> Never did find it despite peering over, under, inside, around every crevice throughout my home for a couple of hours last night. I figure it's sitting somewhere in plain site.
> 
> The light aint no big deal but the pocket clip was given to me by PK so I really would like to find it.
> 
> I ordered a backup copy and since the clip from a triple a minimag fits it I ordered a few of those too. Also ordered a black tailcap to replace the silver one the new Solitaire will have when it arrives. ZBattery is a good source for Maglite parts and lights.


Congrats on the 8000 post!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I dropped a tiny setscrew on the floor at work. I couldn't spot it with the office lighting but my PD35 revealed it right away.


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> I used a flashlight to look for a flashlight.....



I've definitely done that. LOL


----------



## JimIslander

Checked temp on a smoking pork tenderloin. Just right. F3WA 3D 5000k with Clarco 10507.


----------



## bykfixer

A little tricked I learned by being a CPF'r.

You know how you're doing something like repairing an object or building something with various tools sitting in the same position for a while, you switch up tools and go to switch back to a tool you were using but now it's gone? You did not move so you know it has to be within your arms reach, but it's not. After a few minutes you begin to become frustrated "where the **** is that tool?!?!" You end up walking around the area you're working knowing you did not move but logic dictates perhaps you did and don't remember. Or maybe the dog snuck up and grabbed it....one of the kids perhaps. But you don't have a dog or kid. Whuthuh?!?

Mrs. Fixer had that happen to her this morning. Bewildered she got up and began walking around the house looking for a needle she had just used 3 minutes prior. She says "I hate it when I set something somewhere thinking I'll remember it was there." I whip out her Fenix E01 and tell her the light will cause the chrome of the needle to gleam. Sure enough, like it had a light switch turned on suddenly there's this shiney object hidden inside a pile of thread she was working on 6" (150mm) away from where she had been working. 

So that little flashlight may have saved us thousands of dollars in therapy bills now that Mrs. Fixer knows she aint crazy or senile.


----------



## peter yetman

That first paragraph described my life.
P


----------



## usdiver

For looking into a mole hole


----------



## CREEXHP70LED

Ceiling bounced a D4 to take pictures of diamonds...seriously.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Last night I used the light on my cellphone to see the TV remote control...... Where do I turn-in my flashaholic badge? :banned:


----------



## bykfixer

It takes 75 atta-boys to cancel out 1 awe-phooey.

Your honesty lands one atta-boy. 74 to go....


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Last night I used the light on my cellphone to see the TV remote control...... Where do I turn-in my flashaholic badge? :banned:



You don’t have to.

We already deactivated it.


----------



## Skaaphaas

Been reading the threads on small lights, and I vaguely remember a thread called the “5mm Challenge” or something to that effect. 

Dug out my small lights, I only have two, a Nitecore Tube and an Olight I3E Cu. 

So I played with the Tube a bit. It’s a handy light for very close up, indoors tasks. My walk from the train to home happens about 1 hour after dusk, so it’s pretty dark out. I used the Tube on max output for the walk, just to see. It really didn’t do much, throw was about 3m max. 

Then when I got home, I realised we needed bread, so popped out the shop quickly. Decided to take the Olight along. Fiddled with it in the car, dropped it, and needed to use my phone’s light to find it (the shame!). 

Carrying the Olight with me today to use on the walk tonight, it’s fun to use these little lights outdoors.


----------



## shipwreck.

Guard duty.


----------



## peter yetman

Do not stand over the toilet when you are cleaning off excess lube with toilet paper. Chances are that you'll turn the tube over and send your battery into the toilet.
Especially do not do this if you haven't already flushed the toilet.
P


----------



## Monocrom

Co-worker apparently couldn't be bothered to do his job properly before I relieved him. So had to do it for him. Not the first time. Building was supposed to be locked down since halfway through his shift on Friday, it becomes after hours on a weekend. 

Out came my Olight M1T Raider single CR123 light. Used on the high setting of course as I went to check on the Northside entrance to the building. That side of the huge parking lot is very dimly lit.


----------



## bykfixer

Pete,

Years ago I was assigned to over see a road building project with no contractor. The client hired us to over see construction of a road through some woods from a main drag to a new hospital. A short cut for ambulances. 

The road got 90% built and the client stopped paying the contractor for whatever reason. The contractor said "heck wit dat" and stopped returning. That was September of oh, about 2009 or 10. 

My boss told me to keep going there everyday in case the contractor shows up. Day after day I'd sit in a small house trailer and read books, listen to music or whatever to pass the time. By November it had gotten old sitting alone day after day. A place called think geek dot com had stuff I bought for my kids for Christmas. They sold sheets of decals with various facial features like stick-on Mr. Potato head stuff. Decals meant to place on inanimate objects like staplers, wall socket covers etc. By then I had mouth and eye ball stickers plastered all over the place and a "Wilson" face drawn on a softball. Someone to talk to besides birds and squirrels. 

Fast forward a few years. Time to train the grandson how to use the toilet. Along with that toilet etiquete. Put down the cover when done, lift the seat so the lady of the house doesn't sit on cold pee and all that. 

I had some stickers left. Part of the training for the grandson also involved training the grownups to be mindful of the same rules so the grandson would learn from watching us.





Now now, you forgot something....





Well done.

So what does this have to do with a flashlight?
I used my flashlight for fill light to take the photos.

Oh, and it was March the following year when I was told not to return to the project. I was re-assigned elsewhere and a week later the contractor returned and completed the project. Somewhere in my shed is a box of office tools like happy face scissors, grouchy faced stapler and a scared face adding machine.

When I arrived at the next assignment my supervisor there asked how I kept from going nuts being alone so much. I showed him my Wilson faced softball I still carried in my work truck. That assignment was observing a bridge being built over a lake. The day came to let ole Wilson free. The supervisor chuckled at the official toss into the lake. 

About 5 years later I was assinged another project at the upper end of the same lake. One day I went to the edge of said lake to answer the call of nature and there was Wilson bobbing at the edge of the water. I took a date stamped photo with my phone and texted it to that former supervisor. lol. 

The grandson graduated his training and etiqute course. The adults?....well that's still a work in progress.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

We had a partial power outage last night - one of the two lines from the transformer went down, so some of our lights were out. My PD35 came in handy for finding things in the dark, including in the bathroom.


----------



## Monocrom

Yeah......... It's MUCH harder to properly train adults than children. I know that first-hand.


----------



## peter yetman

I so enjoyed your toilet post, Mike.
The faces are pure lateral thinking.
P


----------



## GoVegan

CREEXHP70LED said:


> Ceiling bounced a D4 to take pictures of diamonds...seriously.



Those photos or it didn't happen.
Also where are those diamonds now? Asking for a friend.


----------



## GoVegan

Using my HDS now on 0.3 lumens to light up my keyboard on my Linux laptop as it isn't backlit.


----------



## peter yetman

peter yetman said:


> Do not stand over the toilet when you are cleaning off excess lube with toilet paper. Chances are that you'll turn the tube over and send your battery into the toilet.
> Especially do not do this if you haven't already flushed the toilet.
> P


And twice again today. I think I have a problem, and not just with overlubing my Twisty. That sounds like street slang.
"Peter what ARE you doing in there?"
"I'm just overlubing my Twisty, be down in 10 minutes."
P


----------



## CREEXHP70LED

GoVegan said:


> Those photos or it didn't happen.
> Also where are those diamonds now? Asking for a friend.





Well then it didn't happen. LOL!!! Actually it was true, and I was taking pictures of some of my mothers jewelry that she was selling. Most of it is sold. Just so your friend knows, They were guarded by an alarm system, (to wake up the armed men) two German Shepherds, and inside a Fort Knox brand Safe bolted to the foundation.

I have to tell you it is not easy to take pictures of jewelry in artificial lighting. I spent 4 full hours trying to get good pictures of 6 different pieces from 10:45 PM to 2:45 AM. I used all kinds of lighting, even lighting made for showcasing the jewelry. It looked great in person, until I took pictures then they looked like junk. 

The next day in less than 20 minutes my mother using natural lighting coming through the window on a semi-cloudy day took superior pictures. About the time she got done, the light just got a little to dim coming through the window, so I ceiling bounced my D4 for her and it helped...enough.


----------



## bykfixer

peter yetman said:


> "Peter what ARE you doing in there?"
> "I'm just overlubing my Twisty, be down in 10 minutes."
> P



(Homer Simpson voice) Doh!


----------



## Stefano

Using the Armytek ELF C2 warm to cut some small branches in the garden, I avoided doing it during the day because there are too many flies and too hot.
In the dark I also have an excuse to use my lights.. :ironic:


----------



## KooDeRR Whistle

I use my preon 2 almost everyday before going to sleep to make sure my front door is locked, shine it at the dead bolt before walking up the stairs.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

My PD35 saved the day today when I had to navigate through an unlit steam tunnel.


----------



## FLfrk

Used my ThruNite T10 tailstanding to light up the inside of a fryer at a restaurant to change out an ignition module that was failing to start the fryer properly. Tailstand ftw


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

peter yetman said:


> "Peter what ARE you doing in there?"
> "I'm just overlubing my Twisty, be down in 10 minutes."
> P



Ten minutes?! What are you doing, lighting candles and putting on soft music? :nana:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

My PD35 came in handy again today for another one of those "mucking about in the dimly lit bowels of a building" moments.


----------



## Skaaphaas

Decided to go for a very early morning walk, about 2 hours before sunrise. Was walking through a small piece of bushland close to home, pretty convinced I was utterly alone. It was pretty eerie, some frost crunching underneath my feet, and almost not a sound otherwise. Heard a few frogs near the creek, and some leaves being disturbed nearby. When it happened again, I turned around with my light, to get the fright of my life when I saw a massive predator about 3m from me. I let out a rather loud yelp. 

Okay, about 0.25 seconds later my brain processed what I was seeing, which was a little red fox, looking at me rather inquisitively. It proceeded to follow me for around 50 meters before deciding I wasn’t really all that interesting. 

I was really rather impressed with having seen the fox, I didn’t even know they lived so close to my house. 

As to lights, I was walking with my Olight Nova H1, and my Solarforce P60 with a Nailbender Nichia 219c dropin.


----------



## trailhunter

Skaaphaas said:


> Decided to go for a very early morning walk, about 2 hours before sunrise. Was walking through a small piece of bushland close to home, pretty convinced I was utterly alone. It was pretty eerie, some frost crunching underneath my feet, and almost not a sound otherwise. Heard a few frogs near the creek, and some leaves being disturbed nearby. When it happened again, I turned around with my light, to get the fright of my life when I saw a massive predator about 3m from me. I let out a rather loud yelp.
> 
> Okay, about 0.25 seconds later my brain processed what I was seeing, which was a little red fox, looking at me rather inquisitively. It proceeded to follow me for around 50 meters before deciding I wasn’t really all that interesting.
> 
> I was really rather impressed with having seen the fox, I didn’t even know they lived so close to my house.
> 
> As to lights, I was walking with my Olight Nova H1, and my Solarforce P60 with a Nailbender Nichia 219c dropin.


You sir, should be writing horror books .

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## thermal guy

Spent 5 hours “ no exaggeration here “ with a sf 6P and a Malkoff M60F looking for a lost stuffed bear in the house.A bear that she has had for 4 years an can NOT go to bed without.A bear that APPARENTLY she knew the location of all along!🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬😔


----------



## Monocrom

thermal guy said:


> Spent 5 hours “ no exaggeration here “ with a sf 6P and a Malkoff M60F looking for a lost stuffed bear in the house.A bear that she has had for 4 years an can NOT go to bed without.A bear that APPARENTLY she knew the location of all along!郎郎郎郎郎郎



If still made, I would suggest buying a duplicate bear; and hiding it in the closet so this won't happen again.


----------



## thermal guy

Oh we did that about 6 months ago.they haven’t made them in 10 years. Finally found one though. Won’t t have anything to do with it. Lmao 😂


----------



## thermal guy

Can you guess which one she has to have ? 😁


----------



## Monocrom

Definitely the one on the left.
Looks like over the years she hugged the stuffing out of it.


----------



## thermal guy

😁 definitely!Shes 5 now gave it to her when she was about 6 months old. Funny thing is we bought 2 of these “lost one” for my twin girls when they were born. There 15 now. And they wanted nothing to do with them.


----------



## bykfixer

Dude, Ray Charles could see that aint the same teddy bear. Aint no foolin' a little kid. 

Used an updated Classic Maglite 2D to send out photons a few hundred feet to see what had the hounds so upset last night. Just some kids playing hide and seek a few doors down. One kid said "oh snap it's the cops".


----------



## thermal guy

“Dude, Ray Charles could see that aint the same teddy bear. Aint no foolin' a little kid.”

😂😂lmao well ya I know that. But took us a month to find the dam thing.and ain’t no way other then hugging and dragging the thing through mud for a year can I get it to look like her old one. Thought about letting my Danes play with it for a bit but not sure she’d want it after that 😁

Believe it or not her “old” bear was just washed! That’s as yellow as it will get. 😁😁😁
4+ years of loving and dragging has taken a toll on the poor thing.


----------



## bykfixer

In understand tg. 
We called my oldest Linus at times since he carried a blanket around for years like your daughter does that bear. Only when the items are new can you swap back n forth without them knowing. 
They probably know even then but just don't say anything. 

My youngest carried a stuffed "pik-a-chu" for years. That thing was built to last.


----------



## thermal guy

Lol kids. You got to love them. But never underestimate them. That’s for sure.


----------



## bykfixer

Now that my boys are grown they need a flashlight. Yet each time they need one they end up using their celphone. 

I'm like "guys, I taught you better". Usually it's because the batteries are dead in the Flashlight(s) I gave them. 

Too bad the batteries leaked in their 'gloworm(s)' lol. So if one of my kids posted in this thread they'd likely say "used my 10R (iPhone) to light up my engine bay to find an oil leak".


----------



## thermal guy

Same boat! My kids go out for walks or go uptown and they absolutely refuse to take a flashlight. Got one on my phone is all they say. This generation is in big trouble.


----------



## Skaaphaas

Struggled to diagnose a warning light in my car. The “parking brake engaged” light would come on intermittently when pulling away hard. 

Having excluded a faulty switch, I thought I’d first check the state of the brakes. As the parking brake works on the rear brakes I started there. I detest drum brakes, and still do after having opened them up, but seemed they were still good. For good measure I checked the front, and they still had about 50% left. 

After much headscratching, I decided to check the brake fluid level (I should maybe have started here). A great way to check fluid levels in these semi-opaque containers is to put your light on a high output (used my S1 on 500 lumens), and hold the lens against the container. Lights up the whole thing and the fluid level is very clear. 

Turns out the fluid level was marginal, so when you’d pull off, it would wash to the rear, activating the sensor as “level too low”, and then wash forward again as the acceleration eases off, restoring the switch and the light on the dash turns off. 

Slight topup and the light now remains off.


----------



## surefire7

Anyone get to use their light in Manhattan after the power outage yesterday?


----------



## Monocrom

surefire7 said:


> Anyone get to use their light in Manhattan after the power outage yesterday?



Nope! I was out-and-about as I was working at the usual client's site in Astoria. I have power at home and at work.


----------



## Barrington

It is 11:24 pm. I'm sitting in my garden because it is too hot to sleep in the bedroom. (This is England - heatwave- no ac.) I have brought a couple of torches with me. (Well you would wouldn't you.) I used my brand new Olight S1R II to see my way without tripping or stubbing my toe. What a fantastic little light this is! 1,000 lumens from such a tiny torch! Really impressive and thus my new edc. I am now using my Thrunite TC15 to watch the bats hoovering all the insect life on the wing above my garden. Well not ALL! There's still a LOT left! As a matter of interest why are moths nocturnal when they clearly can't see where they're going in the dark?


----------



## Monocrom

Past several days using my Lumintop IYP 365, along with my Olight M1T Raider *or* Fenix PD35 Tac. model to navigate my way into the building where I work my Graveyard shift job. Nothing wrong at all with the front of the building. But management in its infinite wisdom has decided to spend a couple of hundreds of thousands of dollars tearing up the front of it, pouring new cement and concrete to.... _make it look exactly the way it did before! _Did I mention there was literally nothing wrong with it, before. 

Meanwhile, half the security cameras haven't worked in years. We're talking nearly a full decade for most of the ones that are down. And the North entrance doors into the building don't lock properly. One co-worker awhile back had to throw out a drunken trespasser who thought the place was an apartment complex where his buddy lives. Another one had to toss out a homeless man who decided the West wing ladies room was the ideal place to sleep for a few hours.


----------



## bykfixer

Used a Fenix E01 for fill light for this photo. 






Wanted to highlight the sweat on the bottle and brand on the vape stick.


----------



## Paul6ppca

Used Nebo headlamps strategically Around my boat to light it up. Spot light on the grill to cook by. Another pair on flood mode, until real dark then I switch them over to red.
And Nitey erc26. Great light for the boat. 18650 and usb rechargeable!


----------



## Skaaphaas

Had a BBQ with fellow ex-pats in the park. Quite a nice turnout, and we had a good time meeting new people and hearing their stories. 

Packing up in the dark, only one other person had a light. I’m sure some of the kids are missing a few toys today!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I handed my PD35 to a contractor the other day so he could see above a drop ceiling for a cable pull.


----------



## novice

Last night I used a Rothrandir 2x18350 E-series "split-body", with an FM 1.5 base bulb reflector (holding a TL-3), attached to a LightMiser tailcap, to do some late night barbeque. Switched down to 50%, it was perfect for both the amount of light, and tint, for monitoring the meat.


----------



## Sos24

My car didn’t want to start and so I used my light to check out under the hood. Discovered that the positive battery terminal for some reason was loose and not properly fasted down on the terminal post.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I was using my PD35 today to inspect some communications wiring. While I had the flashlight sitting on a desk, a maintenance guy walked in, looked at the desk and said "Hey, is that a Fenix PD-35? I have two of them!"

You could'a knocked me over with a feather.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

PhotonWrangler said:


> I was using my PD35 today to inspect some communications wiring. While I had the flashlight sitting on a desk, a maintenance guy walked in, looked at the desk and said "Hey, is that a Fenix PD-35? I have two of them!"
> 
> You could'a knocked me over with a feather.


 
So, high five or a hug?


----------



## InvisibleFrodo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> So, high five or a hug?



Why not both?? Brothers don’t shake hands, brothers gotta hug!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

InvisibleFrodo said:


> Why not both?? Brothers don’t shake hands, brothers gotta hug!



Lol. We did have a nice chat about Fenix, Surefire and Streamlight.


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> Lol. We did have a nice chat about Fenix, Surefire and Streamlight.



Got to ask, is he a member here?


----------



## Karbon22

Under the seat in my truck, trying to figure out why the massage feature is all wonky in my F150 Platinum??? Lost connection to seat control mod G!!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Monocrom said:


> Got to ask, is he a member here?



I don't think so (yet). I mentioned the term _flashaholic _and it didn't seem to ring a bell with him. The next time we strike up a conversation about flashlights I'll mention CPF.


----------



## BluGrass

Had to use my Malkoff MD2 up in the attic to see where the drip was coming from upstairs. Water heater drip pan in the attic is shot. Awesome to come home to after 12 hour day lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

BluGrass said:


> Had to use my Malkoff MD2 up in the attic to see where the drip was coming from upstairs. Water heater drip pan in the attic is shot. Awesome to come home to after 12 hour day lol



The water heater drip pan is not a cure for a leaking water heater. It's just a temporary safeguard until the drip is fixed.


----------



## BluGrass

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The water heater drip pan is not a cure for a leaking water heater. It's just a temporary safeguard until the drip is fixed.



Yeah drained the whole thing. Probably have to replace it. Trying to get it fixed would just be a bandaid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AcesHigh

Night run.


----------



## bykfixer

Nice shoes. 

I turned a series of flashlights on today for no reason at all. Not for wall checks, nor laughs. None of the usual reasons like darkness or finding a crayon that rolled under the sofa. 

Just did it because the voices told me to.


----------



## akula88

There was a citywide 2-hour unscheduled outage. Unluckily, our supposed standby diesel power generator for the building also conked out. 
Had to use a couple of lights for ceiling bounce to lit up our bed room and living room.


----------



## BrisketBBQ

Early morning locking the front door with the key fob to my car loose in hand. Somehow managed to drop the fob in bountiful summer bushes surrounding our front steps as I put the house keys in my pocket. Hands and knee, nothing but bush, bugs, leaves and the occasional spider web. A fine kettle of fish. Malkoff MDC HA TAC from my back pocket, 10-seconds of searching with the Malkoff and I caught a glint of light on silver about 2-feet in. No harm, no foul, smiled at my stupidity and on my way.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Today I wound up getting trapped in an elevator with two co-workers. After stepping into the elevator and pushing a button for a floor, the doors closed and then... nothing. No sounds, no movement. Pushed the button again and... nothing. Pushed the "open door" button... nothing. Pushed _all_ of the floor buttons - nothing. 

10 minutes in, the overhead lights switched off. The only light in the elevator was the floor indicator LED display. Fortunately I had my PD35 on me and used it for a ceiling bounce to provide illumination while we tried to come up with an exit plan.

Eventually one of my co-workers reached someone in the hallway via cell and had him push the call button. This started the elevator up again, at which point it proceeded to that floor and the doors opened. Phew!

I used the stairs for the rest of the day. :sweat:


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> Today I wound up getting trapped in an elevator with two co-workers. After stepping into the elevator and pushing a button for a floor, the doors closed and then... nothing. No sounds, no movement. Pushed the button again and... nothing. Pushed the "open door" button... nothing. Pushed _all_ of the floor buttons - nothing.
> 
> 10 minutes in, the overhead lights switched off. The only light in the elevator was the floor indicator LED display. Fortunately I had my PD35 on me and used it for a ceiling bounce to provide illumination while we tried to come up with an exit plan.
> 
> Eventually one of my co-workers reached someone in the hallway via cell and had him push the call button. This started the elevator up again, at which point it proceeded to that floor and the doors opened. Phew!
> 
> I used the stairs for the rest of the day. :sweat:



Must admit, that's why I never use the elevators at my nightshift job when doing my rounds. If they stop or get stuck, I'm screwed as I have no one who'll notice I'm missing. No one to call for assistance.


----------



## tech25

The one time that I got stuck in an elevator was with 3 police officers, 4 firefighters and 2 EMTs will a lot of equipment. One would think us “professionals” would look at a weight limit... :thinking: it was over quickly (a firefighter comes in handy when stuck in an elevator )

as for flashlights, between us all we had a bunch of streamlights, surefires, maglites and a Malkoff.


----------



## tech25

Back on topic. I went to work for a couple of days and left a Zebralight (and a couple of other lights) for my wife. She rolled her eyes when I told her where it was. I always keep the tailcap rotated so as to lock it out, when I got back the light was moved and the tailcap was tightened. I count that as a win!


----------



## Modernflame

tech25 said:


> ...as for flashlights, between us all we had a bunch of streamlights, surefires, maglites and a Malkoff.



In that crowd, I expect Streamlight, Surefire, and Maglite. Who had the Malkoff? Must have been you?

Hopefully, one of the EMT's had some oxygen. That's one crowded elevator!


----------



## LED Monkey

I used my flashlight to look for another flashlight.
Come on now you know you've done it too


----------



## rrego

During the week, used two lights to "light up" bath time for the kids.

One day, it was two Surefires - 320 lumens Z2X and G2X Fire Rescue Orange 320/50 lumens (on 320 lumen mode).
Another day in the week, two Malkoff M61W, one in a SolarForce L2T Stainless Steel and one in a standard L2T.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

LED Monkey said:


> I used my flashlight to look for another flashlight.
> Come on now you know you've done it too



Yup!

As for me, Olight M1T Raider to check a very dark fence-line where I heard something suspicious; out in the company parking lot during my nightshift job. Nothing. must of been one of the numerous stray cats on the property.


----------



## usdiver

Surefire FirePak was deployed for mosquito hunting. Nice wide coverage... skeeter can’t go under the radar with this one!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

LED Monkey said:


> I used my flashlight to look for another flashlight.
> Come on now you know you've done it too



And there it is, your moment of Zen...


----------



## LedTed

I used my flashlight to look for a box of flashlights.


----------



## YAK-28

PhotonWrangler said:


> Today I wound up getting trapped in an elevator with two co-workers. After stepping into the elevator and pushing a button for a floor, the doors closed and then... nothing. No sounds, no movement. Pushed the button again and... nothing. Pushed the "open door" button... nothing. Pushed _all_ of the floor buttons - nothing.
> 
> 10 minutes in, the overhead lights switched off. The only light in the elevator was the floor indicator LED display. Fortunately I had my PD35 on me and used it for a ceiling bounce to provide illumination while we tried to come up with an exit plan.
> 
> Eventually one of my co-workers reached someone in the hallway via cell and had him push the call button. This started the elevator up again, at which point it proceeded to that floor and the doors opened. Phew!
> 
> I used the stairs for the rest of the day. :sweat:



you sure made a good choice with your pd35 and seem to have gotten your money's worth out of it. what light did you use before it? any thoughts as to what might replace it for you?


----------



## bykfixer

Last night Mrs. Fixer and I returned home from dinner and heard a hoot owl in the next door back yard. Man that thing was loud. Once inside it sounded like it was setting on a window sill outside my den. Ordinarily I love the sound of a hoot owl off in the distance. But this one was max volume some 80 feet away and wouldn't shut up as we tried to hear the television. 

After a while it was like those annoying neighbors who stick a speaker out their window after 10pm and aim it at your house. ENOUGH STUPID OWL!! 

I whipped out my Streamlight ProTac HL4 and lit up the night next door. Partly out of curiosity to shine in in the eyes of said owl and partly to simply light up the back yards a few doors down. It was like BigFoot was approaching as even the crickets stopped chirping while it was turned on. The late summer night critter sounds all became silent. Including the hoot owl. Suddenly this giant ptaredactile looking creature takes flight and flew off in the distance. A bit later I could hear the hoot owl hooting far enough away that again it was charming.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

YAK-28 said:


> you sure made a good choice with your pd35 and seem to have gotten your money's worth out of it. what light did you use before it? any thoughts as to what might replace it for you?



Yeah that PD-35 goes everywhere with me and I've gotten a lot of good use out of it. Before that I was using a PD-32, and I recently bought a PD-36R (1600 lumens max) for my next EDC. I really like this range of Fenix products. They're easily pocketable and produce a lot of light for their size.


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> Yeah that PD-35 goes everywhere with me and I've gotten a lot of good use out of it. Before that I was using a PD-32, and I recently bought a PD-36R (1600 lumens max) for my next EDC. I really like this range of Fenix products. They're easily pocketable and produce a lot of light for their size.



Must admit, I own hundreds of flashlights at this point. Including over two dozen SureFire models. Yet the two that have pretty much taken over the Primary Light category in my pants pocket are my Fenix PD35 Tac. model limited Edition in Tungsten Gray. And then my Olight M1T Raider during just the Summer months. Absolutely love my PD35.


----------



## tech25

Modernflame said:


> In that crowd, I expect Streamlight, Surefire, and Maglite. Who had the Malkoff? Must have been you?
> 
> Hopefully, one of the EMT's had some oxygen. That's one crowded elevator!



Yup, the Malkoff was mine. I was one of the EMTs, we were stuck only a short time as the FF had the tools to open the door. I still laugh at myself for getting into that situation.


----------



## Tracklove

Used my keychain Thrunite Ti3 to look inside a Foursevens Mini AA tube I got out of a junk box of flashlights from eBay. Trying to find out why it wouldn’t work. Turns out it’s got some corrosion in the bottom under the spring. Should be a fun little project.


----------



## peter yetman

How nice, i've just come back from the first dog walk of the season where i needed a light. It was light enough to see, but not light enough to be seen. I do wish other walkers and cyclists would be aware of this on our rural lanes.
Anyway, there's nothing like having a big light getting comfortingly warm in my hand, plus a lovely gentle 219B beam at sunset.
The beagles don't seem to care, why is that?

P

Edit: I've just thought of something nicer, but I'll keep it to myself.


----------



## trailhunter

Grabbed my two boring pineapples and turned it into a Pina Colada!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bykfixer

I find myself thinking of all the times I used a flashlight just this week. When you have a modern 1x aaa in your pocket everyday it's amazing how often you use it. When your home has double a sized or smaller lights all over the place, again it's amazing how often you use them. So which time stood out the most? I suppose it was when I used the led on my vape stick to find the toilet at 1am. 




The white LED puts out about 3 lumens. 

When you take a drag an led lights up and stays on for a couple of seconds after you finish taking said drag. So I keep in on the night stand led turned down. Being carpenter pencil shaped it's easy to id in the dark on my night stand. Set up on the edge of the bed, find vape stick, puff on it every couple of steps and navigate past three sleeping dark colored dogs, do my thing, using the vape stick to ensure aim is correct too, puff a couple more times to return and back to dreamy dream land. 



Hey Pete, a company called PortWest makes reflective clothing. Like a ball cap with reflective coating over the entire thing so no matter what direction light comes from your cap lights up. They have lightweight vests like that too. Made for construction workers, tow truck drivers etc they really add to your safety in low light.


----------



## peter yetman

That's funny, I use the Portwest overalls for brewing. I didn't know they did safety gear. I can see me now in GITD overalls - madness.
Even better with GITD a skeleton on, now we're talking.
P


----------



## PhotonWrangler

My PD35 came in handy for looking around some dark basement rooms for a conduit.


----------



## PJ

Saturday I was at Greenfield Village in Dearborn for the Old Car Show, cars up to 1932. They stay open until 9 p.m. during this event and let the cars cruise around the streets. Some of the cars had kerosene lights, some had acetylene and many had the old 6 volt incandescents. ( One Ford Model A pickup was cheating with some cool white LEDs).
I was walking in front of the Cotswold cottage and noticed a lady and her husband trying to get a picture of it. It was about 8:30 and nice and dark. There are streetlights in the village but they have them emulating old gas lamps so they weren't much help.
I pulled out my Emisar D4 219 with a floody optic and lit the cottage up for her. She got a few pictures and thanked me. Her husband asked me what kind of light I was using. I handed it to him and gave him a quick description of it. He just shook his head and commented about the technology today and such. 

2 weeks ago I was at an estate sale my aunt was holding at their office building. My uncle had retired in 1986 and hitting garage sales became his hobby.
I used the Fenix E05 single stage on my keyring to check inside flashlights for leakage and corrosion. I ended up with about 10 lights, most of them chrome RayoVac Sportsmen, a blue anodized Top Lite aluminum and 2 Bright Star orange safety lights. I cleaned up one of the 2C lights and put a RayoVac LED bulb in it and gave it to her to keep around for emergency use.


----------



## buds224

We just got done surviving Typhoon FAXAI here in Yokosuka, Japan. We celebrated by having dinner out at a local sushi restaurant and left our car at the main gate parking during sun down. Coming back, we realized the lighting in the parking lot was out. Emisar D4S to the rescue. Double Click to Turbo and found the car instantly. It even alerted other cars of our presence. Good Feels...


----------



## Monocrom

Yesterday morning, young studly co-worker as usual couldn't show up to work on time. One excuse after another. You guys know how it is.... Sometimes you put up with a co-worker's regular nonsense because calling them out on it has zero benefits, will only get them to resent you, and you still have to work with them on a daily basis. So you tolerate it. Thankfully his shift starts rather close to when mine ends. 

I'm outside unlocking all the security gates because the Young Cat partied too hardy over the weekend; again! His job to unlock them, but okay I'll do his job for him; again. This time he called earlier than usual. So, I'm out there earlier than usual. Literally a few minutes before the sun is even ready to start barely peeking above the horizon. Basically pitch black out. Turns out the locks on the gates weren't quite made right. Something I hadn't noticed previously since the sun is at least already out the other times I've unlocked those gates.

Due to those locks, the key refuses to go in. I finally get fed up and out comes my _*Lumintop IYP 365 2AAA penlight.*_ Pop that light in my mouth for some hands-free goodness (no worries, I never loan my Lumintop out to anyone), hold the lock in one hand, turn the key with the other. Medium mode comes on first, and plenty bright to get the job done. Senior co-worker shows up a bit later. I have to brief him. He's not happy with our younger co-worker. Can't blame him.


----------



## bykfixer

At my job, right now I'm assigned a trainee. Can't say if he shows up late or not Mono. He's always there by the time I drag my carcass through the door. The guy really tries to help, but his generation has been taught to take the path of least resistance so he's always trying to take shortcuts. Often times he gets frustrated that I discount his ideas. Well there are many times I like his ideas but because he's new I do not let him know that and give him instructions to do things the hard way. Partly because I'm the boss. Partly because I want him to learn how to reason in case the short cut doesn't work. I tried the easy path at his age and often found it ended up harder over time. When climbing a hill in life coasting means you are probably going the wrong way. 

So today the internet was down so that is like taking away oxygen to the new guy. He said his computer was completely useless without the cloud. 
"Really?" I said. I turned mine on and showed him a folder with literally hundreds of sub folderrs and said "see why I save everything on my laptop?" I loaded stuff onto a flashdriveand told him to print it on my remote printer. Then a box of files and said to scan everything and rename every single one something we will know what it means later. This was in my remote office I just started setting up yesterday. So while he did that I moved furniture around and stuff like that. 

When you enter the room it's dark with no windows and the light switch is in the center of the room instead of next to the door. Dumb, dumb, dumb. Fine when empty but sucks when furniture is now between the door and the switch with a firefly mode switch light. I installed a 100 lumen night light and turned off the lights. Fantastic. It has an off switch so I turned it off to see what new guy would do. When he arrived I gave him a maglite solitaire, a gerber knife and a flashdrive and said to keep them every where he goes. So when the light went out he turns on his celphone light. I told him "turn that dam thing off!" Then I told him if he ever does that again he's fired in a stern voice. I pulled the night light from the outlet and walked across the room in the dark and plugged it in. Suddenly the whole wall with the barely lit switch was lit up and every piece of furniture was well lit. 

Things went back to normal and a period of time later he asked Why I had yelled at him for helping. My reply was I want him to instinctively use his celphone light as a last resort. I noted that to his left and right were two flashlights with glow in the dark bodies and that he should learn to save the battery of his phone for making a call. That there will come a time when he has a choice between his light on the phone or make a call and I had given him a tiny flashlight to make sure his choice would be use it to make a call. 

When the lecture was over I emptied my pockets onto my desk and showed him I was carrying 3 flashlights, 2 knives, 3 flash drives, ear plugs, a whistle, nail clippers and enough coins to make a long distance phone call, enough cash to buy a meal and chap stick. I said "the chap stick is for glue, to stop bleeding, stop a squeak and a dozen other things". He says "lemmee guess nail clippers for wire cutters?" "Exacto-mundo" I replied. 

Then he showed me he had that Solitaire with him.


----------



## Monocrom

It's funny.... Read that whole thing. And, as I'm doing so, I'm just thinking to myself that everything you've taught him so far.... those are things that in the past, fathers taught their sons. Nowadays it seems that simply donating genetic material and sticking around to hang out with one's creation is considered good enough. Have encountered far too numerous examples of that in the past to just dismiss it as an occasional abnormality. Just sad. 

Good of you to teach him such important concepts. Hopefully he'll remember them.


----------



## bykfixer

His pop left when he was 2 and his mom never dated after that. No uncles, grandpa or anybody taught him what we were taught, but the guy is a pretty good learner. 

Later this week he wants to help me on a night shift operation over seeing a waterline connection. Last night shift we did I showed him how to use a flashlight for photo taking. I had 2 headlamps and oh I dunno 10-15? flashlights with me.…it'll be his assignment to photograph the operation. 

In the meantime I had two more 2D classic Maglites show up today show I used a $4 Energizer to light the package better for taking photos. It lives on my coffee table after I gave my Coast inspection light to my grandson. Puts out like 40 lumens for like 60 hours or something. The coast guzzled juice from double a's and being direct drive it would go from 100 lumens to dim in just a few minutes.…and stay dim. The Energizer is probably direct drive too but after several hours it's still like new.


----------



## daffy

LED Monkey said:


> I used my flashlight to look for another flashlight.
> Come on now you know you've done it too


For sure and more than once...


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> His pop left when he was 2 and his mom never dated after that. No uncles, grandpa or anybody taught him what we were taught, but the guy is a pretty good learner.



Very unfortunate. In our day, there was a stigma attached to men who did that sort of thing. They still did it, but *wow* does it ever seem far more common-place today than ever before. Heck, part of me would love to abandon all my family obligations and just live a hedonistic lifestyle full of debauchery every night. (It does look like fun.) But there's no way I'm abandoning those who need me. As far as that young man goes, being a fast learner is a good thing. 

Staying on topic: 

Olight M1T Raider used to scan the building's South entrance to see just how many of the lamp posts are out. Building maintenance has been slacking for months now. The lack of lighting could soon become dangerous for the women who work at night in the building. Considering one of the main gates is kept wide open 24/7 as per management decree. I'd be happy to walk any of the women, especially the elderly ones to their cars at night if they'd just ask. But yeah, it has been 2 or 3 years since any of them has done so.


----------



## Poppy

I think I used my flashlight this morning to read the temperature on the living room thermostat. Hmmm, that might have been yesterday 

Just as importantly, today I used my cell phone, magnifier app, to read the specs on a USB charger.

Mr. Fixer,
Cudo's to you for mentoring your new assistant.

I laugh inside when I hear... "Poppy, is this a learning thing!?"
No! I need you to hold the flashlight so I can see what I am doing, or I need you to hold this HERE so that I can slide this into there and then this will move like that and then we can tighten it up. OK? Thanks.


----------



## Dave D

Southern Spain has been experiencing some of the worst storms in the past 100 years during the past few days, many roads are washed away and the death toll is currently at 5.

I got woken up at 4.00am by a thunderstorm, the lightning was continuous, literally 3-4 flashes per second, which continued for an hour!!

I've never seen anything like it before and because we live 1200' up a mountain we were in the cloud so couldn't see the individual flashes, they sky just lit up.

We'd lost main electricity so I decided to grab a flashlight and check to make sure we were ok, I decided to grab my Surefire G3 which has a Malkoff M61LL, my decision was based on do I want to grab a metal flashlight in the circumstances!! LOL

We only had about 1" of rain and no damage fortunately. I think people to the east of us will have come off worse as the area with the worst flooding had another downpour overnight!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I pressed my PD36R into service for the first time, inspecting connectors on a patch panel. I like the built-in charging port and the higher output than the PD35, however it feels slightly more slippery in my hand than the PD35 does. I'm not sure what to do about this yet.


----------



## Monocrom

Not sure if this counts but.... Bought a 47 lumens rated LED Blue bodied Maglite Solitaire at a Brick & mortar hardware store. Couple of hours later, tossed it into a 6"x6"x6" box along with a gorgeous combination purple and blue titanium whistle to mail off to an ASMR friend of mine as a "Thank You" gift for her continued support of my channel on Youtube. (Not an ASMR one.) Also, obligatory she doesn't do Adult content disguised as ASMR. She's the real thing. (In case anyone is wondering, no; not the same one as last time. That one turned out to be a selfish user of people.)


----------



## Skaaphaas

Monocrom said:


> Not sure if this counts but.... Bought a 47 lumens rated LED Blue bodied Maglite Solitaire at a Brick & mortar hardware store. Couple of hours later, tossed it into a 6"x6"x6" box along with a gorgeous combination purple and blue titanium whistle to mail off to an ASMR friend of mine as a "Thank You" gift for her continued support of my channel on Youtube. (Not an ASMR one.) Also, obligatory she doesn't do Adult content disguised as ASMR. She's the real thing. (In case anyone is wondering, no; not the same one as last time. That one turned out to be a selfish user of people.)


This resulted in one of those rare moments of googling something and realising you have never heard of this, and it appears to be pretty big! Thank you, I’m off to youtube a few videos now. 

As to lights: I recently got back into cycling, so I bought a light mount for the handlebar. Popped a 6P (with original LED module) in there for this morning’s pre-dawn ride. It worked pretty well, but I could do with more spill, so will try a different drop-in next time.


----------



## ven

Inspecting underseal after a coating


----------



## Monocrom

Skaaphaas said:


> This resulted in one of those rare moments of googling something and realising you have never heard of this, and it appears to be pretty big! Thank you, I’m off to youtube a few videos now.
> 
> As to lights: I recently got back into cycling, so I bought a light mount for the handlebar. Popped a 6P (with original LED module) in there for this morning’s pre-dawn ride. It worked pretty well, but I could do with more spill, so will try a different drop-in next time.



Happy to help. PM me if you need channel recommendations, as I know who the good ones are by now.... and which ones to avoid. Oh, BTW; most of the women who do ASMR are blessed with the Fountain Of Youth Effect. Nearly all of them look many years significantly younger than they are. But that benefit comes with a cost, as almost all of them suffer from some very serious psychological issues. (Not even trying to be funny. I'm serious.) But they do put out wonderfully relaxing content. So, highly recommend trying ASMR if you get stressed out.

Also.... That particular ASMR-tist mentioned earlier has already emailed me and said she's already used the Solitaire after receiving it. Testing the outlets in her house, at night. I was so happy to hear she loves it!


----------



## ven

Hey monocrom, I checked the tube and enjoyed the walk in the woods. Damn that’s relaxing, probably a good thing to watch last thing at night for me before sleep. 

As for flashlights, used the md2 tri cap with xhp35 HI to navigate downstairs , get a juice and back up. Little over kill, but we all love overkill.


----------



## desert.snake

It is very commonplace, my friend stood on a stepladder and changed a light bulb, more precisely, he pulled out the remnants of a rotten socle from years of water damage, I shone from bottom to top with the help of clone of Jaxman E2L


----------



## Poppy

ven said:


> Inspecting underseal after a coating


ven,
you inspired me to post this.
My car developed a misfire three days ago.
I got back home, got my scanner out and got a misfire cyl 5 code. Fortunately cyl 5 is the easiest of the 8 to get to.
My engine has plugs that are recessed into the block about 6 inches, and each has it's own ignition coil on top, each held in by a single thin bolt. I planned to swap out the coil, as that is the most common fault. When I pulled the coil, and looked down into the recess at the plug, (with my trusty indestructible 2AA Rayovac that sits next to my ashtray in the car) I noted that there was about 1 inch of slimy water. I dried it out, blew it out with compressed air, and put it back together. I didn't see where the water (antifreeze) was coming from, but it wasn't obvious. The car ran fine. Yea!

Yesterday, it stumbled just a little bit here and there. No codes, but I pulled that coil again to see if it filled with antifreeze again. Nope, but there was some rust on one end of the coil. I cleaned that off. There was some slight seepage from the thermostat housing. IF I don't find something more exciting to do today, I may replace that seal. 

While re-installing that coil, I dropped the bolt that holds it in place. Ping... ping... I hope it hit the ground! So my friend ven... out comes the light, lying it on the ground horizontally. Damn! It didn't make it. Back in the day, one used to be able to drop something into the engine compartment and watch it hit the ground. Not anymore!

It took more time to search for that bolt with the Rayovac; I had to remove a splash guard to find it, and fish it out with a magnetic probe, than to do the rest of the job!


----------



## ven

Hey there poppy, hope your well my friend. So true, heck most engine bays are that tight your even lucky if it lands on the tray! . Years back it would be easy to find on the floor, yep thats a thing of the past. Thank god for magnetic extendable little devices!!! .....and for their mirror attachments to 

Hope its just the stat seal/gasket. Lots of sealant in abundance will hopefully put an end to that. 

The other week, i used the headlamp (same area at rear) to polish the back box and tail pipes...........so now i have something else to clean/maintain once a week.




Should have done a before pic, but it had a coat of dirt on it. Now like a mirror, T-cut and elbow grease, not forgetting the ZL lamp.


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> Hey monocrom, I checked the tube and enjoyed the walk in the woods. Damn that’s relaxing, probably a good thing to watch last thing at night for me before sleep.
> 
> As for flashlights, used the md2 tri cap with xhp35 HI to navigate downstairs , get a juice and back up. Little over kill, but we all love overkill.



Hey, brother. Glad I was able to help. 

Lumintop IYP 365 on high mode to get a good look at a long back-wall at work for possible creepy critters in the wee hours of the morning. Nothing this time, but oh yes; sometimes I find something.


----------



## Poppy

Hey ven,
Things look pretty shiny on your side of the pond! 
Yeah, things are great and the grand kids (twins) continue to grow. 6' 2" with a size 14 shoe.

I'll use a flashlight later today to locate and pull out some camping gear for the weekend. Like flashlights.... we have too many duplicates, and then again... not enough


----------



## Monocrom

This won't be a happy one....

Lumintop IYP 365 on medium setting. Bored, decided to look inside my 16oz. Klean Kanteen. Realized that part of the stainless steel finish on the inside bottom had flaked off. What the hell?!?! Oh, and a very tiny bit of what looked like black mold on the very inside of the rim. Could not _BELIEVE_ what I was seeing! Had that insulated bottle going about 5 years. Used it with my Work Bag. Straight into the trash bin! No clue what the hell happened. Going to use a different waterbottle from now on.


----------



## ven

Poppy said:


> Hey ven,
> Things look pretty shiny on your side of the pond!
> Yeah, things are great and the grand kids (twins) continue to grow. 6' 2" with a size 14 shoe.
> 
> I'll use a flashlight later today to locate and pull out some camping gear for the weekend. Like flashlights.... we have too many duplicates, and then again... not enough



Haha, not at the moment, tail end of that hurricane........well its just rain at the moment, no wind yet. One little drive up the road, its like its never been cleaned! 
Its crazy how quick time goes by, glad your still going camping. Nothing wrong with too many choices:twothumbs 

Today i used my h2r working, the d4 and g2 with sst20 p60 in, to show someone a few flavours of light. This was after someone showed me a torch he had borrowed and work paid for , £170 for a built in 18650 usb torch, with what looked like an xm-l2. Realistic, worth maybe £30, but stung(read ripped off) by a certain parts company .We did laugh about the stupidity and how ironic when always trying to save money!


----------



## bykfixer

I used a ProTac HL4 on medium for a few hours to illuminate a leaking water main repair while the crew made the repair. 

The crew was very happy how well it lit their muddy trench while the frosted optic provided glare free illimination like a COB on steroids.
:candle:


----------



## Poppy

It was supposed to be a four bolt fifteen minute repair!

I thought coolent was leaking from the thermostat housing, (two bolts), but no, on closer inspection... it is the crossover pipe four bolts. After half an hour of gently tapping the aluminum housing and prying it, it wouldn't come loose. Time to check youtube. Oh NO!!! you have to pull the whole intake manifold, and all the stuff attached to the top of it!

I used the 2 AA Rayovac with its narrow beam whenever needed.






In the process, I snapped the EGR tube. I plan to bring it in the morning to a welding shop to see if they can weld a fix to the snapped tube. I couldn't get it off of the EGR, and if I use a fire wrench, I think I would ruin the EGR itself.


----------



## ven

That does not sound like fun at all, hopefully soon sorted and ready for weekend.


----------



## Poppy

I finished up a couple of hours after dark, using a pair of florescent drop lights, and my trusty Rayovac. 
I didn't start her up in the dark, I wanted to check for leaks... gas, or antifreeze in day-light.

This morning, I turned the key to ON... nope, no fuel leaks! Then started her up, and after a bit... no coolent leaks! 

OK off to the welding shop... nope, can't weld it. Need to replace it and it is a dealer only part. My local dealer could get one tomorrow, but of course, I want one NOW! Another dealer had one, not too far away, so off I go. $110 for the part, and 2 hours labor.


----------



## Poppy

Good news... Bad news.

So after all this, while driving to work, I noticed that my car wasn't handling properly, it wasn't tracking properly, like driving on a very windy day. Hmmm, how many miles since I had the front end checked? 40,000 miles? Hmmm, the temps have dropped a little bit. I wonder if I have low pressure in my tires?

Well, when I got to work I had good news, and bad news. 
Bad news: I have a flat tire!
Good news: I have a flat tire!
$20 and it is fixed, and no problem with the front end. YEA!!!

I put the batteries in my Rayovac on charge. They were pretty well depleted, but they served me well.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD35 on medium to illuminate an electrical box for a contractor while he was working around a live circuit. Thankfully no sparks!


----------



## Innosint

TO check the back of my work PC and make sure everything is OK. 

The ethernet port of the PC decided to kick the buket last night, didn't bother trouble shooting it before I left work yesterday... 

Guess who has to deal with a PC with none work Ethernet in the morning... oh yeah, me.


----------



## ven

Damn, glad all good now poppy. Hopefully now you can use the Rayovac on more relaxing and enjoyable applications which dont cost money.


----------



## YAK-28

went to my brother's last night with a new klarus xt21x to test/show off. took along a few others to compare (x7,tk35,s6330 and a tm26) i'm sure his neighbors were wondering what was up. the klarus is a nice light, held its highest mode longer than i thought and after a few minutes would kick back up to full output repeatedly. i should probably look for some better batteries for the x7, they only kicked back to the high mode once(but i didn't top them off before hand). the beam of the klarus was a little farther and wider than the tm26. even the zebralight worked well, but is got the hottest of the bunch. well worth the trip across town.


----------



## SleepyInTheSun

Took kids down to hotel jacuzzi after dinner and found the lights didn’t work. Turned on my ZL H600c underwater and lit it up!

(much panic from family... “but you love your lights... what if it isn’t waterproof?” )


----------



## Poppy

Now that's impressive! The fact that you had your ZL with you at the pool. :twothumbs


----------



## SleepyInTheSun

Poppy said:


> Now that's impressive! The fact that you had your ZL with you at the pool. :twothumbs



Sigh... busted... noticed the jacuzzi lights didn’t work the previous day and was looking forward to the opportunity / hoping no one else called maintenance


----------



## Poppy

SleepyInTheSun said:


> Sigh... busted... noticed the jacuzzi lights didn’t work the previous day and was looking forward to the opportunity / hoping no one else called maintenance


LOL... Thanks for the laugh!!! 

Now I wonder how many of us will be looking for a similar opportunity?


OK... still laughing.
I just read your story to my daughter, and she laughed. Then your sigh... busted... comment, and she REALLY LAUGHED out loud, all the while, pointing AT ME!


----------



## SleepyInTheSun

Poppy said:


> she REALLY LAUGHED out loud, all the while, pointing AT ME!



Sounds like she knows you well and you might be busted too


----------



## Poppy

Busted? Yeah a long time ago 
It hard to hide my fascination with lights when I take pictures like this. 

Hmmm, is that a picture of a flashlight? OR of ice skaters at Rockefeller Center during the winter?


----------



## bykfixer

So I'm doing some housework after dinner and my flashlight came in handy. 

A dark colored crock pot with a slightly burnt ring of teryaki sauce, is it clean yet? 
Watering plants slowly, has all of the soil become wettened? 
Cleaning the filter system to the aquarium, is all of the 'scum' been removed? 
Vacuuming underneath the sofa and chairs, under the bed etc, in dark corners, under tables etc, is all of the dog hair gone? 
Putting away summer clothes in the attic, cleaning behind the comode, a whole host of things. 

I have 3 black dogs who shed about a 5 gallon bucket a week it seems and shadows galore in my house. So instead of turning on lights every where I just slid a flashlight in my pocket and used it about 20 times this evening. While my coworkers are at Americas Fitness working out with all kinds of gear with who knows what germs I got in my squates, stretches, stairs and even a bit of cardio while Mrs Fixer was at work. Sometimes she'll ask me why the house never seems to get dirty and I just shrug my shoulders and say "I dunno".……


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD36R on medium while looking around in an unfamiliar area of a basement in an old building. We came across the occasional unlit room as well as obstacles on the floor. It really saved us from bumping into stuff.


----------



## SleepyInTheSun

PhotonWrangler said:


> It really saved us from bumping into stuff.



nice. Amazing how good it feels to not bark your shins on stuff laying around!


----------



## tech25

My mother asked for my opinion on something she wanted to buy from a new store. Part of their display was out back and they had no lights up yet. The owner went out first and pulled out his phone, the phone was too floody to light up the display nicely so my mom pulled out her Tool AAA and I pulled out my HDS rotary. The owner turned off his light while we checked out the stuff. To his credit he didn’t comment, realizing that it made sense to have a light at night in a dark area...


----------



## 5S8Zh5

same as every pre-sunrise morning - light the way once around the dog park perimeter ( clearing the way of debris lol ) then on with a few laps.


----------



## Stormbringer

I just relocated and went out on the patio last night and took the Malkoff Houndog (18650 / neutral) and began shining it in a farmer's field across the road admiring the awesome performance of the light. The spill illuminated something moving close to me and, to my surprise, there was a Bobcat about 10 yards from me. My wife saw it too, and thought it was awesome to see it in the wild, but just couldn't understand why I was more excited about how the Malkoff performed.:laughing:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Did it blind the bobcat?


----------



## thermal guy

Getting back from a sunset wedding of my nephew.It wrapped up at 8:00 pm and was located at a huge park near me. We had to walk 1/2 mile to get back to our cars down a pitch black trail. It was an outdoor wedding at letchworth State Park. There were about 30 people there and I was the only one to have a light on me. Well actually I had 4 but you know. People are crazy not carrying a light. I just don’t understand it. My 4 year old was with me as well as my other two girls and we literally had to light the way for the whole gang


----------



## bykfixer

Hell 50 years ago people had enough sense to carry fire on a stick to light a path. 

Now you can get 100 lumens from a triple a keychain light, but do people carry them? No. 

Devo was right. The smarter we get the more we devolve.


----------



## thermal guy

Absolutely Right fixer. I will never understand people who are not prepared for anything. There like sheep! Thinking oh well someone will help me. That’s what I teach my children To not count on anyone and be prepared for whatever comes there way. They do know of course they can count on me. That’s my job😁


----------



## peter yetman

And was it the 18650 Hound Dog? Or did you dress to impress?

P


----------



## Poppy

Those who carry cell phones are not as impressed by a guy with a flashlight today, as they would have been if they were still carrying flip phones.
The last time I was in a power outage, I was surprised at how quickly, and how many people found and used their flashlight app in their phone.


----------



## thermal guy

peter yetman said:


> And was it the 18650 Hound Dog? Or did you dress to impress?
> 
> P





Lmao. It was!! It was a redneck wedding. Had that and two other Malkoffs on me. They were hid by my Tie-dye.


----------



## bykfixer

Love, love, love this time of year for incan flashlights. It just seems darker in the fall than summer. And much quieter, or at least where I live anyway. When it's real cold out everybody hunkers down where it's warm. Yet in October south of the Mason Dixon line and north of Myrtle Beach you toss on a light jacket after the sun goes down at 7:30 and enjoy the still fairly warm temperatures. 

My 4c Maglite had been collecting dust on a shelf since about this time last year. So tonight while the forecast is for showers I slipped on a (teflon coated) London Fog wind breaker, some Stevie Wonder could see 'em sneakers, wiped off the 4c and away we go. The sounds of back yard barbecues has been replaced with crickets chirping sounds and the occasional window a/c still going as I took a leisurely stroll around the neighborhood. 

I've always been impressed with how dawg gone far the spotlight of the classic Maglite shines. Amazing how some 30 lumens can light up a tree top a football field away causing racoons and possums to be easily seen. Mine has a 3cell Maglite krypton bulb so although not a lot brighter the tint is quite a lot cooler. Still nice and incan creamy. Almost like a Malkoff neutral LED. Being a 4c it's not much longer than a 3d but feels like holding a nice golf club handle instead of the business end of a baseball bat to my medium glove sized hands. 

A stock 6P tagged along as a backup. Although the 6P has 2x the "stated" output of the 4c, the 2x size of the Maglite really makes a difference. I did however miss the ability to downshift the output like with an LED light.


----------



## trailhunter

To dream big. I modded my fw1a to a dedomed xhp50.2, clocked her at 3200 lumens at turn on. Gets incredibly hot.












Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom

*NICE! :twothumbs*


----------



## LTBL777

Streamlight PolyTac
To look down the airway of a pt who intentionally ingested a multi surface cleaner.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Last night I was driving along the highway when an accident happened right in front of me. I came to a stop behind the damaged car, put on my hazard flashers and called 911.

The police and EMS showed up pretty quickly. While one of the LEOs was taking my statement, writing on a small notepad in the dim evening light, I pulled out my PD36R and illuminated his notepad while asking if he needed more light. He said "Nah but thanks anyway" so it went back in my pocket.

BTW it wasn't a terribly bad accident but enough to completely disable the driver's car. She admitted to texting while driving.


----------



## Kitchen Panda

A friend of ours spontaneously invited us to dinner. We drove her back to her country home; she'd forgotten to leave any lights on. I used my Quark AA ( standing in for LD02 which is still in the shop) to check that we'd gotten all her packages out of the trunk, including leftover take-home Chinese food. I then walked her to the back door - she'd banged up her foot a few weeks ago and her driveway is not level. She commented on "Here's Bill with the peculiarly bright light." Honest, I hadn't brought anything special...wish I'd had the H2R Nova with me to light up her backyard...now that's peculiarly bright. 

I think this shows the advantage of "every day carry" - instead of having to think about "Oh, it will be dark in the back yard, better bring a flashlight", I *always* have significant light with me. When I was a kid one of the first books I ever read was "Landslide" by Veronique Day - four children trapped in a house buried by a land slide. Haven't read it in over 50 years but still recall them striking a lighter flint for the sparks. For years after that I carried a bit of paper with the Morse code in my wallet in case I ever needed it. Some childhood scars don't show! ( Now I carry a few aspirin and a band-aid in my wallet....thanks to our local government closing my nearest emergency room, chewing on these tablets might be the quickest first aid I get.) 

Bill


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> Last night I was driving along the highway when an accident happened right in front of me. I came to a stop behind the damaged car, put on my hazard flashers and called 911.
> 
> The police and EMS showed up pretty quickly. While one of the LEOs was taking my statement, writing on a small notepad in the dim evening light, I pulled out my PD36R and illuminated his notepad while asking if he needed more light. He said "Nah but thanks anyway" so it went back in my pocket.
> 
> BTW it wasn't a terribly bad accident but enough to completely disable the driver's car. She admitted to texting while driving.



Great job on your part helping her out. Honestly, in my neck of the woods, if a driver wasn't involved in an accident at all.... They'd keep right on driving. :shakehead


----------



## peter yetman

That's happening more and more where we live.
I always stop, but there's always that feeling that thet're going to look at me like I'm a mad axeman. It's a sad reflection on Society.
Fortunately everyone tound here knows me and my beaten up red truck, just the interlopers that won't even do eye contact.
P


----------



## Poppy

Cudos to you guys who still stop to help out. :thumbsup:

Last week on the way home from the office we had some rain with hurricane winds. There was a power failure at a busy intersection with train tracks, no, come to think of it, there was power because the traffic lights were blinking. At any rate because of the rain, and few if any street lights, the area was pretty dark and there was an officer directing traffic. He was standing in the middle of the intersection with a yellow rain jacket with some 3M reflective tape on it. Glare from other people's headlights made him just about invisible. I pulled over and went to my trunk to give him one of my Dorsey LED traffic wands, only to discover that I had removed them from my trunk.

It seems to me that for the past ten years or so, more officers rely upon their safety vests, than a traffic wand, to be seen.

As I sit here, I have a wand ready to go back into the trunk. I considered giving him my rayovac 2AA with a diffuser that I keep in the front seat, but NO... that's MY safety equipment. It baffles me that men go on the job, and don't carry the right equipment.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Good for you for thinking of him, Poppy. Next time you'll be ready.


----------



## Ishango

Poppy said:


> It baffles me that men go on the job, and don't carry the right equipment.



Exactly this. I see this all the time in the Netherlands too. Police officers here in my province used to get a Fenix P3D back a few years. Lately I haven't heard about a department issued light (probably budget cuts). Maybe a Maglite or something in the car. Since then though I've seen a lot of policemen carrying lights resembling Sipik SK68 and such or even the el cheapo "military flashlight" crap. If I were a cop, I would definitely carry something more dependable. 

Thanks for trying to help though. 

My cousin is working for the military police here. They have to buy their own light if they want one. They have some old weak Maglites in the car. Of course I made sure he has a decent light at his disposal.

Related to this topic. I had to call the fire brigade today since a bunch of kids were stuck in an elevator on the second floor at a building I was visiting. They arrived pretty quickly with some tools to open the doors. They carried some Streamlight looking safety rated right angle lights. Not very bright though but enough to do the job shining into the elevator shaft to look for the emergency equipment in the shaft at ground floor. At least they were carrying the right tools for the job.


----------



## bykfixer

As a road construction worker I deal with police often and have found over the years that most have no idea how invisible they are to the travelling public when away from the patrol car with all its flashing lights. 
I have offered a spare safety vest on numerous occasions only to be told. "no thanks" while they stand in the dark in a dark blue uniform. And traffic wands? I think they must have gone out of style at some point, because I rarely see police officers with them anymore. Perhaps many figure the LED light is bright enough? A wand really did make a dull incan more visible at a distance. 

In my work we wear bright trousers too. 

Being a flashaholic I have a light all over the place, so they get used multiple times practically every day. Mostly 10-25 lumen numbers just to make things brighter nearby.


----------



## usdiver

bykfixer said:


> As a road construction worker I deal with police often and have found over the years that most have no idea how invisible they are to the travelling public when away from the patrol car with all its flashing lights.
> I have offered a spare safety vest on numerous occasions only to be told. "no thanks" while they stand in the dark in a dark blue uniform. And traffic wands? I think they must have gone out of style at some point, because I rarely see police officers with them.



I was working logistics security in the UK for many years, had close calls with traffic while riding a bicycle, and even had a couple situations where a good powerful flashlight would have enabled me to identify the drive by thieves that stole my phone just before dragging me down the road. Cctv in the area didn’t get anything and the police didn’t find anything. Seems they are well protected and don’t need “our” help.

When I went back home for a visit I witnessed a state trooper that had 2 vehicles pulled over and one was a van blocking the view of his car blue lights. No hi vis, nothing bright, and he easily could have gotten run over. At the time I was willing to donate a First-Light LE for the department and suggested they make an effort to be more visible as well as be totally aware of their environment but there was no response or comment from the State Police.

Wands do make a big difference but the T Max LE is by far the best light I have used for these situations in traffic. There are others besides the LE that are just as effective.


----------



## Monocrom

Wands?? As part of my nightshift job, I sometimes interact with police officers. Give you guys one guess whose the only one with a wand, ready to go.


----------



## tech25

I was thinking about this on my way into work. Driving during sunset, I saw a pedestrian walking with a small light that had a wand on it and it made him stand out in a big way. Other people were really hard to see due to the contrast of dark and the glare. I never thought to use a wand even during years of working EMS but now I’m going to break out my wands that came with some of my lights and use one.


----------



## bykfixer

Maybe you'll start a trend Tech. 

Perhaps part of the issue these days is portability? So many things we used to use that were so big but we just dealt with it because there was no portable back then… Now a jacket can 'pack' down to the size of a baseball. 

Nowadays who wants to stick what seems to be as big as a traffic cone wand over a flashlight that fits in the palm of your hand? Where would you even carry it when not in use? But it's all part of being prepared. 
For instance, we don't walk around prepared for a flat tire, our next meal, etc. But the prepared have things nearby in a stowe away container of some sort. Yet often that preparation is based on the knowns in our typical daily lives as we joke about how MacGeyever can rescue a damsel in distress with chewing gum and chap stick. I'll bet he could figure out how to make a traffic wand too. Toilet paper and duct tape or something. lol. 

These days with all thing tacti-cool and lights being made of aircraft alluminum the glowing plastic head is a lost art. Take the 1950's Olin 2c for example and it's dark red bake-a-lite bezel ring that was opaque enough to be advertized as a safety feature since it glowed brightly when the light was turned on. It was a feature in their magazine ads showing a dude whose car broken down and he was waving traffic past him. 
As a lad every movie theater usher had a 2D Eveready Comander that had a bright red glowing head. They'd wave it at the door alerting folks at the end of a movie where the exit was at the end of the movie. Of course now computers raise the light level enough to see as you exit. 

I think Rayovac is missing an oportunity to bring back the built in wand tech on their Indestructables. They could color the rubberized head area with a white or other bright color that is opaque enough to glow and still remain portable. I placed a Fenix diffuser over one of mine. Not as distinct at say 75 yards as a traffic wand but definitely better than no wand at all as it's similar to a wand cut to half length. 

Anyway, I used a $5 2aa light that sets on my coffee table to light a small print warranty card last evening making it easier to read.


----------



## tech25

I have an original Sofirn C01 which comes on high-low. I like the C01s better due to it coming on low-high, so the high-low version sat in a drawer. I took a white chap-stick cap and fit it on the light, now I have a dedicated walking light.


----------



## bykfixer

A traffic wand for Lilliputions……
Nice.

I scored a couple of Yuji C01's in warm after they were sold out. Lucky score that one. 
One of them sets on the nightstand next to a Fenix E05 so in a pinch I grab one or the other not really knowing which is which until it's turned on. I'm always glad when I picked the C01 at 2am nature call time. Never considered the newer ones actually but will check out the chapstick cap idea.


----------



## Poppy

I had a star-wars light saber that folded down to about 14 inches, but at the flick of the wrist, extended out to about 36 inches.
There's no reason why a five inch wand can't be expanded out to 18 inches.
Even one like this is MUCH better than standing in the darkness with a bare hand.


----------



## Repsol600rr

Olight s1r turbo s, zebralight h52fw, black diamond revolt, nebo workbrite2. All used to help my friend install a better brush gaurd on his truck after the last one smoked a deer. The old one was pretty crappy anyway. Also helped install a tonaeu (or however its spelled) cover. It was properly dark by the time we got about half way. Luckly there was barely enough space in his garage to get out of the rain which started about then. He didnt have any lights on hand and the job would have been exponentially more difficult without my lights.


----------



## bykfixer

tech25 said:


> I have an original Sofirn C01 which comes on high-low. I like the C01s better due to it coming on low-high, so the high-low version sat in a drawer. I took a white chap-stick cap and fit it on the light, now I have a dedicated walking light.



Added your idea to the tips and tricks thread.


----------



## rngwn

I have SP33 and some customized HCRI C8 prototypes (still looking for a better driver).

I ususally use them to light the room up when blackout hits (and for giggles sometimes). Always find it amusing when a single flashlight can light the whole room up to usable brightness.


----------



## Burgess

Kitchen Panda said:


> When I was a kid one of the first books I ever read was "Landslide" by Veronique Day -
> four children trapped in a house buried by a land slide.




I found THIS . . . . .

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/2078253.Landslide_


* UPDATE * --

Thank YOU for mentioning this Amazing Story !

I was so captivated by your description, that I actually
Bought a (used) copy on Amazon !

Sadly, it's not available in Electronic form.
:mecry:

Arrived a couple days ago, 
and I'm already halfway through it !

VERY captivating and intense !

If *EVER* there was a story to convince people
to carry a Flashlight in their knapsack,
(or in their pocket)
THIS is certainly the one ! ! !

< Big Thumbs UP >

lovecpf
_


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I dropped a tiny screw on the floor at work the other day. I couldn't see it in spite of getting down on my knees and looking all over the area. Finally I pulled out my PD36R and checked the carpet while holding the light parallel to the floor, and it jumped right out at me.


----------



## bykfixer

Another daytime flashlight use at work story: 

In road inspection work we perform tests on materials used to build the road. To be a bonafide tester we have to take materials testing classes and pass a test to carry a little card around that says we are qualified. Well, every few years we have to recertify. Even the teacher takes classes to stay up on changes. Anyway, it was recertify for testing concrete time. 

In the class room setting there were times the lights were low to better see a screen up at the front of the class. Meanwhile to prepare for the class we read a manual as they show things on the screen. We read to highlight things they show on the screen that are in the manual and we will need to know for an upcoming test. I kept using my 1x AAA light clipped to my ball cap at those times on the first day. On the second day two others had headlamps. lol. 

Pass written test and go to a facility to actually test concrete (in this case). It took place in a low lit garage. One of the tests involves noting a water level inside a narrow tube with a not even close to clear small lens. Gray water, gray tube, scratched up opaque lens and my old eyes were wondering where the heck the water level even was. I asked the instructor if it was ok to shine a flashlight to the lens. I'm squatted down on the floor with a few tools laying about and he got this puzzled look like "I don't see a flashlight, but yeah go ahead". Out comes my 1x 123 EDC and bam…… no water in the tube yet so I poured in more as the instructor commented to the one beside him "we got us a MeGeyver here". 

I passed that test too. And after testing concrete for 30 years and passing this course several times I walked away from this one knowing I had learned from this one too. Did I re-learn because I had forgotten I already knew that? Who knows? But I do know a couple of up and comers will probably now carry a small flashlight.


----------



## BluGrass

Used my Malkoff M31 219B V3 at my son’s first Cub Scout weekend camp out. 230 lumens is plenty and probably under rated. Awesome balance of throw and spill. Had other flashlights with me but didn’t end up using them. Great light in a small package. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironhorse

For directing traffic where a lady rolled her car over swerving to try and miss a deer.


----------



## bykfixer

I told my wife if she sees a deer hit the accelorator, do not swerve to avoid it. She said "what what what, why? I told her more people end up wiped out every year trying to avoid hitting Bambi, just hit the dam thing we have insurance for that. It's deer mating season where I live and the roadside ditches are littered with them. 

I used my "flickering" Alpha to walk back through my dark house to find where I left my phone since I forgot to plug it in beside my bed last night. Hi/lo tailcap went back to flickering after stopping that for a while.


----------



## PartyPete

bykfixer said:


> I told my wife if she sees a deer hit the accelorator, do not swerve to avoid it. She said "what what what, why? I told her more people end up wiped out every year trying to avoid hitting Bambi, just hit the dam thing we have insurance for that. It's deer mating season where I live and the roadside ditches are littered with them.
> 
> I used my "flickering" Alpha to walk back through my dark house to find where I left my phone since I forgot to plug it in beside my bed last night. Hi/lo tailcap went back to flickering after stopping that for a while.


There's probably some truth to that; most larger vehicles these days will likely be OK after smacking a deer (unless we're talking tiny cars). It would be far worse to totally overreact and end up off of the road. 

I remember way back when I first got my drivers license my parents would always tell me be careful at night at watch for deer. Of course not long after that I saw my first deer get hit - I was driving home with some friends around 10 pm and saw one dart out and get plowed by this tiny Hyundai in the opposite lane. 

We stopped to see if everything was all right and this young girl steps out in a prom dress crying hysterically, make up smeared all over her face. She finally calmed down and realized everything was alright, her car probably just needed a new hood and windshield. 

The weird thing was we clearly saw the deer hit her car, fly up on the hood and onto the windshield and then shoot straight up like a bottle rocket...but we never saw where it landed. It wasn't wooded or desolate but it was crazy we never saw it anywhere and it was wide open on all sides. I have no clue where it went but we all joked she may have hit a reindeer or something.


----------



## LedTed

Used my Raw FW3A to assist me in performing the monthly maintenance on my ESD ionizer.


----------



## bykfixer

Maybe it was Rudolph Pete and his incan nose bulb had gone


----------



## Monocrom

Streamlight Protac 2L-X w/ 2xCR123s in it. 

Foot-patrol on the client's huge parking lot at night. Small cluster of trees. Several yards away from it, when massive rustling sounds start coming from it. Used my light. Accidentally hit one of several stray cats who live on the property. Their eyes are a dead giveaway. One cat making so much noise.


----------



## EdSeyer211

I went to my attic earlier. The lights won't turn on so I decided to go up and fix/change them. Then I found out that the specific switch for the power in the attic was switched off when I looked at my power breaker.


----------



## 1bottom

Hi everyone :wave:

I have a LED Lenser T7. Went caving down towards Margaret River / Yallingup (southwest Australia) over the wknd. A LOT of cool caves down there.
Mammoth, Lake & NgILGI Cave are great, but very touristy. My wife & I were looking for something less *populated*.
We found Giants Cave, got there early - we were totally alone, ~90m below, no sound, no light (besides out headlamps and the T7), it was soooo cold down there.


----------



## bykfixer

Went to write a check in my den at about sundown. It was kinda dim. So I could have stood up and pulled on a cord from the ceiling fan/light or reach forward and grab a flashlight off the coffee table in front of me……
Teethhold a 2aa? You betcha. 





Photo lit by a BiC lighter for effect


----------



## defloyd77

My Dad, brother and I took my niece and nephew to this Dinosaur Adventure exhibit yesterday and one of the exhibits was this "mining for gems" attraction, basically bouncy house type darkrooms with cubby holes filled with regular rocks and gems mixed in amongst them. The kids were given hard hats with 3x 5mm LED headlamps on them and a 3 AAA 9x 5MM flashlight, both of which were sickly blue and dim. Us adults were allowed to accompany the kids inside. At first we were just watching them until my brother pulled out his phone and started using it's flash to help my nephew. "Hey! Daddy's cheating!" 

At first my instinct was to pull out my Thrunite Neutron just to be a smart***, but decided not to, as I didn't want to ruin the "atmosphere" for the kids, so I pulled out my 3200K Yuji Sofirn C01 instead. Wow, what a difference between those el cheapo LED lights and the gorgeous Yuji. It made identifying each gem so much easier than with the kid's lights. 

It's kind of funny, despite all of the big dinosaurs, rides, bouncy houses, maze, etc., the kids talked most about looking for the gems. Such a simple thing, but it was pretty fun!


----------



## Hugh Johnson

We’re painting. Used a Nitecore Tip CRI to convince Mrs. Johnson that the ceiling doesn’t match the walls and is, in fact, closer to white. Probably got me out of painting that ceiling. And others.


----------



## Modernflame

After work today, the car's ignition was sluggish. I recognized the symptoms and went after a new battery. The chatty Auto Zone associate, a young lad of nineteen, needed a flashlight to see within my engine compartment. He said, "I need a flashlight" and turned toward the store to retrieve one.

I said, "Wait, I've got you, bro" and produced an HDS rotary, which put plenty of light on the task. To his credit, the young man recognized the quality of the beam and we chatted for a bit. Muggles never care, but this fellow had a critical eye and pressed me with more questions about the light. *Flashaholic seed planted.*

When the wife and I finally got home, she cataclysmically dropped a bottle of wine onto the kitchen floor. Crash!

I said, "Babe, that's alcohol abuse!"

She was sad. I was sad. We cried a little.

After collecting the larger shards of glass (and in true CPF fashion), I switched to a different HDS and used it to scan the floor for those tiny bits of glass which might otherwise have lain undetected. 

Flashaholic hero status on a Tuesday evening.


----------



## wicky998

Sadly an elderly man wrecked his vehicle into a telephone pole and knocked the lights out in our entire town . 

Ironically I heard my wife tell two separate friends “ I’m glad he’s got all these flashlights “ 

We used a ton of lights tonight lol 

Mostly a mag lite and a md2


----------



## BadBulb4U

I wore my Fenix HL60R headlamp and used it to help me see when I removed my Jeep NAV after the sun went down on a dark rainy night. The NAV broke and I wanted to look at the wire harness and take pictures of it and get the Model and S/N.


----------



## bykfixer

I used a couple of flashlights to model for pictures.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I was working with a contractor on a wiring issue when he said "Oh wait, I need to get a flashlight." FWIP! Out came the PD-36R.


----------



## drexter

I used my Fenix 2AAA to check the fusebox in the engine bay.


----------



## trailhunter

Installing an air tank for my compressor in the jeep.

Copper s2+ triple and copper/brass pineapple getting all nice and banged up

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## GlockMan

I used my olight S2R Baton to look inside of machinery at work . 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

I woke up this morning to 9" of new snow and went out at 5:30am (had to get the wife to work) to start plowing in total darkness. Tractor has good headlights but only red taillights. The snow was so deep and built up on my rear blade, that I had to raise it a bit to spill some snow under it, before continuing along my 500 ft. drive. Of course then, I had to back up my driveway to that point and used the MT07vn to see in reverse. This was critical because my driveway is on a 19% grade downhill with steep slopes going off both sides and crosses a brook. One mistake and it would be my last mistake.
It fit nicely in my coat pocket and I could turn it on wearing mittens. It put all the light right on the driveway where I needed it, with a huge, evenly filled hot spot, without distracting spill. And it never got hot (it was 10° F)! 






Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Garabaldi

I literally use mine in the middle night to go grab a drink from my fridge. probably only using 15 lumens which is just a lot easier then flipping on lights all over the house.


----------



## trailhunter

MAD777 said:


> I woke up this morning to 9" of new snow and went out at 5:30am (had to get the wife to work) to start plowing in total darkness. Tractor has good headlights but only red taillights. The snow was so deep and built up on my rear blade, that I had to raise it a bit to spill some snow under it, before continuing along my 500 ft. drive. Of course then, I had to back up my driveway to that point and used the MT07vn to see in reverse. This was critical because my driveway is on a 19% grade downhill with steep slopes going off both sides and crosses a brook. One mistake and it would be my last mistake.
> It fit nicely in my coat pocket and I could turn it on wearing mittens. It put all the light right on the driveway where I needed it, with a huge, evenly filled hot spot, without distracting spill. And it never got hot (it was 10° F)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I was sleeping like a baby at 5:30am

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

trailhunter said:


> I was sleeping like a baby at 5:30am
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



5:30AM is when Madd went outside. He woke up a lot earlier. No wonder he's MADD!


----------



## LED Monkey

Seemed like a good night for some home made tomato soup, I had to look in the dark shadows in the back of the pantry, Oh yeah, you know I did it, S1 Baton to the rescue!


----------



## novice

Tuesday is put-out-the-trash-curbside night, but I can never remember if the recycling bin goes out also. There is an across-the-street neighbor who always knows, so I used my SF C2 with an AW 17670 (time to get a 16650 in there) with a no-name 3.7v P60 clone to check out how many bins are on his side of the street. Kudos to people with good memories!


----------



## bigburly912

Speaking of trash. It’s 3:57am. 20 minutes ago I thought I was being robbed. Turned out a black bear decided this 15 degree morning would be perfect to snatch my trash bin off the porch. My catahoula is trying to get loose to go get after it and I’m trying to keep the peace. Another great morning in the woods of Virginia. Why oh why wont our bears hibernate. Illumination courtesy of olight mini intimidator because it’s the closest thing I had available.


----------



## bykfixer

I put on a pair of 1990's sneakers and other attire I've had all those years and went walking with a stock white A2 Aviator pretending it had just been introduced. My brain was pondering how people experiencing one back then would be thinking "my gosh, LED tech sure has come a long way". I know I sure would have, but my first experience with one was not until around 2016.
Never used the bright as the LED array was plenty.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Walking around in a construction site today, we turned a corner and wound up in an unlit room. Some of the team turned on their cellphone flashlights, but then I lit up the area with my PD-36R. It also helped me avoid tripping over stuff.


----------



## Stefano

Used Armytek Wizard Pro Warm during a walk in the woods.
Later I made a comparison near my home between Fenix PD35 TAC and Fenix PD35 V2.0


----------



## CHNeal

My HDS served me and my family very well at the Strategic Air Command museum. By the time we were 1/2 way thru the tour we had 6 or seven kids tagging along with us so they could see up into the planes that were not lit.


----------



## peter yetman

The Pied Piper of Nebraska.
P


----------



## CHNeal

peter yetman said:


> The Pied Piper of Nebraska.
> P


It probably looked like that! Those kids were so much fun and all wanted a flashlight of their own by the end of the tour. Kinda makes me want to keep a handful of cheap give away lights in my bag...


----------



## Stefano

Today I used my TK09 XP-L HI to defend myself from an attack by stray dogs (4 dogs)
I was walking in the woods but it was still not dark, there was still 30 minutes to sunset.
The light did not seem to have an effect but the strobe worked, with it they went away.
They tried to come again after a few minutes but I chased them away again with the strobe.
In the past I happened to be attacked by dogs in the dark and the flashlight was useful, today I did not know if with the daylight it would help me.
I had a Wizard Pro and also a Viking hanging from the neck but I took out the Fenix that I wore the belt (it is throw)


----------



## blah9

That is frightening! Glad you were able to keep them away with the light. A stray dog ran up to me last summer in the dark and wasn't deterred by a bright light, so maybe strobe would have been more effective.

I showed my future brother-in-law how fun it is to use my Fenix TK75vnkt and Acebeam X45vn since he told me he really enjoys flashlights. Very fun.


----------



## CHNeal

Showed up to help a buddy get some stuff out of a storage unit ( yep I drive a pickup). I get there and he is standing in the middle of this 25 x 25 unlit storage unit trying to find the boxes he is after with a cigarette lighter. He says “ wife asked me if I remembered to take a light and I said why? Clay will have one...”


----------



## BattleBrat

Which one? Laughs I used my Maglite AA LED Pro+ to work on a Mercedes soft top then install some brakes. I used my MagTac Rechargable to then look em over. (I need a little more light for inspecting and I almost always use my pro+ on low to get a month from the batteries)


----------



## jrgold

I used my d4v2 to warm some butter so it would spread on my toast better.


----------



## MrHeels

Checked reactivity in about 120 pupils...


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Mostly been using my Olight SR1 Baton II, and my Zebralight SC64w for my morning walks to work.

(although,once my new Zebralight SC700d I ordered arrives...there'll be a flashlight fistfight between my SC64w and the SC700d for EDC duty..)


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD36R to safely navigate in a dimly lit construction area.


----------



## bykfixer

Lately I've been carrying a SOG Dark Energy light, the DE 05. 






A 2x123 thrower that touts 550 lumens from 2015. I'd speculate the tint is around 6200-6300 as it is bleach white with no hint of blue in the beam. 
It's actually a pretty nice tactical number you click on the high and half press for an approximate 250 lumen medium and about a 50 lumen low. Being a thrower the low is pretty potent so I mostly use that on my evening strolls. Being cold weather time it dangles by my side strapped around my glove via a Maglite wrist strap that seems made for giant hands. So it easily slides over a gloved hand. With it dangling loosely it tends to swing in random circles, which puts out an attention getting beam onto pavement. When needed for distance lighting it easily lights objects on low at 75 feet with a quick flick of the wrist into my palm. A quick drop and it's back to an attention getter again. 
The extra length and sturdy wrist strap make it a great centrifugal item if need be too. 

I don't see SOG lights mentioned here. I suppose because they are nothing special but retail priced like they are. I got this one at a good discount at a safety supply store where I buy all my personal protection equipment for work. It reminds me of a cross between a PK FL2 and a Streamlight Pro Tac. Being a thrower I find it very handy in a world of heavy light pollution where I live. I suppose when the temps get back to warmer my nightly lights tints will be too.


----------



## Poppy

That's a nice looking light. 
I only have one 2 CR123 light a Thrunite 2C. It is used so infrequently that the batteries may last ten years. But I wonder, what to do with depleted but not dead cells?
Just making conversation, because I'll throw mine out.


----------



## caelyx

Poppy said:


> I only have one 2 CR123 light a Thrunite 2C. It is used so infrequently that the batteries may last ten years. But I wonder, what to do with depleted but not dead cells?
> Just making conversation, because I'll throw mine out.



I don’t like throwing out cells that have any juice in them, even if they don’t have enough to power a flashlight anymore. 
So I built some little 1x CR123 vampires, that provide a nice, warm white nightlight. They run the cell down all the way to ~zero and provide a nice bedside light while doing it.


----------



## MoonEyes

I use them every night on moonlight mode to check on my newborn. Also use it for finding snacks in the middle of the night.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Discovered a hole in one of the heat exchanger pipes in our pellet stove. :sigh:


----------



## peter yetman

That sounds expensive?
P


----------



## bykfixer

A Solar Force L2M with 1/2 the body removed was/is a great one to place a P60 module with a Yuji LED to get hours from near depleted 123's. 
Or one of those old fivemega 18350 bodies and 6P parts (with a Yuji).

I use a flashlight so often these days to add lighting nearly every day it's just too many to say. Day and night these days.


----------



## Atmometer

I used my flashlight today to find my lost wallet just earlier when I was tinkering my car on my garage.


----------



## chainsolid

I 'm using Surefire Lego for installed Server POE.
My surefire can look for cable and connect it.



upload


----------



## Grimaldus7

At night (early in the mornings) I hate to turn on the regular ceiling light. I've been my EDC light as a "room light" for a few days. Way better when gaming late at night. Just enough light to see...not enough light to wash out the screen.


----------



## bykfixer

Welcome aboard grimaldus. 

Lately I've spoken of using a SOG light with a cool white beam for evening strolls along with various backup numbers. Tonight it was a choice between a 2017 aviator with a black incan E defender head and scout tailcap or a long 2 way clip'd E2d with scout tailcap. Both use a Tana but it was a question of the 5400 219b in the aviator or 4200 219c in the E2. I chose the warm tint and used it on 25% (about 80 lumens). The SOG stayed clipped to my pocket since an E is just a helluva little flashlight to behold. And the Tana at 25% is pretty close to the real McCoy beam-wise. 

About halfway into my lap it became obvious that my chosen shoes for the venture were not playing nice with my wore out knees so the torture pretty much killed the buzz for the most part. Oh well, it'll get plucked from the display again soon. The 1 cell aviator has a 100 lumen drop in where the 2D has a 350 lumen number. They are quite the dynamic duo. So next time both will go. Meanwhile, I really like that SOG too.


----------



## tech25

Rainy and foggy by me so I used my surefire E2e Incan to light my walk and than with a diffuser to read a bedtime book for my little one. 

As much as I love my HDS NLT, the incan tint and cri puts a smile on my face.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD36R to navigate through an unlit portion of a steam tunnel.


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

I took my friend out to the restaurant he preferred for his birthday dinner this afternoon with another friend. 

At one point we were talking about flashlights for about 45-seconds because I’ve gifted them lights at Christmas over the years and I had just asked if they had any flashlight stories, when suddenly, at exactly 5:05 p.m. the power went out!

It was pitch black! 

Everyone froze in their seats like mannequins not knowing if the light would return to as they realized it would be quite difficult and treacherous to exit their seat to navigate in the dark around other unseen chairs and blurry aisles to where the sun shone quite brightly outside. 

The silence was deafening when everyone realized there was no emergency back-up lighting for this totally unanticipated overwhelming darkness.

Immediately, I unclipped my Olight Desert Tan i3T EOS from my left shirt pocket, beamed it up to the ceiling, and then waved its 180-lumens slowly from left to right. I could hear an audible sigh of astonishment as they became bathed with its light. Or was it relief? 

I was a hero! 

It felt great to defy the sudden darkness. 

The i3T did a superb job, instantly annihilating the molecules of darkness faster than a light saber cuts through butter.

What a feeling!

But only for 3.5 seconds because it was then that the power came back on.

Sigh.

Why does it ALWAYS have to happen this way?

Don’t we all LIVE for moments like this, to be SOME kind of hero, especially if the masses become converted after having previously looked at us strangely for even having ONE light on our person?

Note to self: next time make sure one of the three lights on my person tail stands so eating could resume unencumbered with both hands free!

But no big deal because my birthday friend had his Christmas tailstanding gift on his keychain, a pretty blue Lumintop EDC01 that we would have employed if need be. 

In case you are wondering, on a lanyard in my right pocket, I had the Nitecore Tini (380-lumens tops) and a Tube as auxiliaries.

Let there ALWAYS be light! 

And THAT is how I used my flashlight today.


----------



## Tony Rama

I used my Led Lenser P7R to look for my Nitecore TipCree under the sofa and behind furniture, which if I hadn't owned, I wouldn't have had to look for. So there we have it. Flashlights are really useful to look for lost flashlights.


----------



## bykfixer

I used my flashlight to accidently blind myself. 
Working on a tiny broken on/off switch on a laser engraver control board I wanted light to investigate the tiny parts, pieces and the point they fasten to. Magnifier in one hand I needed more light so I grabbed the closest one near me. Some kind of police scanner brand or something that belongs to one of the kids and comes on high and goes to strobe before turning off. It took about 4.2 seconds to decide that one was not going to do. So I grabbed one off my dresser in the next room. One that starts on high. 

Using that one near shiney objects I was working on, it too caused me to see spots from starting on high. Holy crap, now those blue spots are making the tiny objects fuzzy. I got my stuff together after a few minutes of trial and error at assembling the tiny pieces consisting of a tiny but stiff spring, a tiny button and button retainer frame until success, then once assembled it was time to attempt to insert the tiny assembly into position, but being an on/off switch there were tiny contact points the magnifier had made a lot more visible. If only it were a little brighter… turn flashlight back on. Sheez-all-mighty it was on high again! More blue spots. 

Now by this time stubborn had set in. Man I was going to get that sucker back together if it killed me. Turn light off and poke pieces into their fasten point and "booooiinnng" it goes flying across the room. Dratz! A few minutes later the parts were found and attempt #2 would take place with a little less shadow. Turn on light, dammit it's on high again. More blue spots. Look, being a flashaholic means I have an assortment of lights able to serve the purpose without the self blinding issue, but I was in stubborn mode. Maybe crazy mode? You know, doing the same stupid thing but expecting a different result? So while searching the room for tiny parts that sprang away for the 4th time Mrs. Fixer announces "I just bought another control board at Amazon and it'll be here tomorrow". 

Partial relief was felt, but I am bound and determined to fix that darm switch. Yet part of me is thinking the more pleasing idea is to soak it in lighter fluid, strike a match and watch the golden embers glow like a flickering incan flashlight in a metal bucket out in the backyard this weekend. Yet I won't because the "fixer" in me wants to bypass the switch and install a toggle switch.……


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Been using my Olight S1R II Ti and my Zebralight SC700d for EDC duty.

(The Olight is smaller,and easier to get out of my pocket quickly when crossing streets..but it's nice to know I have the added brightness of my SC700d sitting in my other front jeans pocket.)

They're mostly used to help me get to work,as I work the morning shift part-time.(8:00 AM to 11:30 AM,usually).

Having rechargable lights(or batteries) makes using them so much easier..as I don't have to worry about constantly replacing primary batteries.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Yesterday at work (which is mostly deserted and shut down due to the virus) I decided I wanted to locate a roof access hatch that I might need to use in the near future. I took my trusty PD36R with me as I walked over to the pertinent building, thinking I would do some exploring. When I walked in, everything was dark and I decided against the expedition in spite of carrying my pocket rocket.


----------



## MB320

Used my SC64 to sort through some tools in the garage, about as exciting as it gets at the moment locked down!


----------



## ven

Still h2r every day of the week bar weekend
Today swapping a G shock battery, grabbed the SPA 219c 5k to see the blasted cell clip to undo






Pocket for this evening is the 319a defender


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Whenever I work with things that have really tiny screws around a few millimeters, ultimately one of those screws will fly off the table and disappear into an alternate dimension where they are presumably hanging out with my missing socks. This happened to me again the other day so I turned on my PD36R and held it parallel to the floor while scanning the carpet. That screw stood out on the carpet like a sore thumb.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Yesterday I was working in the basement of a new building under construction. I was in and out of the place a couple of times, and as I went back in again through the garage I thought "hmm, this is darker than I remember." When I went through the door into the main building it was pitch black. Turns out there was an area wide power outage. Fortunately my trusty PD36R got me through the dark hallways, up the dark stairs and back outside into the sunshine safely.

There are moments like these when the light of day feels particularly good.


----------



## bykfixer

I just used a 2aa energizer tailcap knurlings to scratch my back. You know, that spot 6mm out of reach? 

It sets on a coffee table in my den and while sitting on the sofa that one place was driving me nuts. Reach for the itch only for it to move just beyond your finger tips. Adjust arm and again the itch moves just beyond reach. The third time it happened……alright, that's it. Grab flashlight. Take that stupid itch.


----------



## knucklegary

Byk, here in La la land when experiencing persistent itching that could be a bad sign of something seriously wrong 🕷 /-:


----------



## bykfixer

Not long after I went in the ocean I told my doctor about an itchy spot over my eye. He looked at it and asked if I had recently been in the Atlantic ocean. "Why yes" I said. He gave me a sample tube of anti fungal creme and a prescription for a larger tube in case I decided to return. I decided that between jellyfish, sharks and now a skin rash that's the man in the big wave in the sky telling me not to surf anymore. 

But todays itch is from feeding the mosquitos lately. They're baaaaaack.


----------



## LedTed

Used my EagTac D25 AAA Mini UV to help me find the Vitamin D3 gelcap I dropped. The gelcap is golden in color under normal incandescent lighting. I didn’t brightly glow under UV, but it stood out from the blonde hardwood floor.


----------



## AlienBug

10-year-old Inova X1

Found the dog’s ball under the couch.


----------



## peter yetman

Where did he leave the other one?
P


----------



## JimIslander

Used my FW3A to a read manual...for a ring light. :candle:


----------



## Poppy

Yesterday late in the evening, my daughter and her two kids went for a walk in the neighborhood.
She notice a small for a pit bull dog, with a red collar on going from one house to another, trying to get past the fence into the yard of each.

She thought the behavior was odd, and posted on a local facebook page what she observed.

The response from another member was an OMG, my friend is looking for her dog since this morning.

My daughter and the kids, came home and grabbed a few flashlights, and joined the search, by 10:30 PM, the owner called off the search, planning to start again at daylight.

They found him around 4:00 PM today.


----------



## YAK-28

Working on a small shelf under the basement stairs, i deemed it the proper time to try out my nebo larry trio as a useful addition to my collection of other useful additions. It did get tested for durability with a couple chest high falls to a cement floor with no issues at all. No flicker, no ding, no scuff or issue at all. Like the light, bright and adjustable, sturdy, rechargeable laser/cat toy.


----------



## flatline

Since COVID work from home started in March, I've gotten in to the habit of not turning lights on if I'm the only one in a room. There's plenty of ambient light from the windows for walking around, but I'm using my flashlight routinely to see details in shadowy areas.


----------



## Monocrom

Night shift security job. Used to have a young guy who was at least somewhat reliable at the vehicle patrol outdoors. I work indoors. Last three days.... Streamlight PolyTac LED flashlight (rated 600 lumens version). Used it to check the outer perimeter fence line. Used it when one of the two new drivers called to say he was running very late, so I did his job for him and went to unlock the gates. First one, no problem. The other one, problem!

So seems some idiot who wasn't paying attention, crashed into it. Several days ago. Based on the damage, the idiot was in the parking lot, trying to exit. Nevermind that another gate literally just a few yards down that exits onto the very same street is kept wide open 24/7, each day of the year. So I'm trying to open a slightly warped gate, when the rollers refuse to engage at all. Out comes my SL to get a really good look at the sides of the gate. Damage even worse than the front. Lovely! Come to find out from another security officer that the young driver knew about the damaged gate. But never bothered to tell me.

This was very early Monday morning. He sounded hung over when he called. Said he's running late. Turned out, he never showed. Manager, supervisor; no one can find him. I doubt he met with foul-play. More than likely, he partied all weekend (no vehicle patrol on the weekends), usual, stupid, stereotypical stuff you expect from someone his age. Overslept. Then decided he'd rather continue to be lazy than bother doing his job properly. So, most likely he decided to quit, without telling anyone of course, and is just not answering his phone. Sadly the above is very common in the security industry with younger individuals who don't take work seriously.

Then after that, whoever they got to fill in for him, brought the security SUV's clip-board inside the building for some bizarre reason. So, it's sitting at the desk all day long. None of my other co-workers apparently had time to grab the keys out of the lock-box, walk outside literally a few feet away to the SUV, unlock the door, and toss it inside. So, I took care of it. SL came out again in the pitch black vehicle interior to make sure the clip-board ended up on the driver's seat instead of the floorboard. 

It's come in rather handy. Though as a clip-carried light, the head on the 600 lumens version of this light is just a bit too big.


----------



## search_and_rescue

Wow flatline and Monocrom. Good description and stories! 

I use my LED flashlights to grow my plant. Here is a picture.
1X Acebeam EC65 Nichia on low (250 lumens)
1 X Nitecore SRT9 set to blue.
1X Nitecore SRT9 set to red.
2 X Sofirn SF36W on level 2 (85 lumens)

Not pictured: 1 X Sofirn SP70 at lower ramp level.
1 X Sofirn SD05 on Low (300 lumens)




lovecpf


----------



## Havok

Used my light to see if the coils in the AC needed to be cleaned.


----------



## Monocrom

Thank you. How's the plant doing?


----------



## search_and_rescue

It’s doing great! When the sun starts to set, I put her out on the sill for some real sun. Here I’m using the Jetbeam TH20 Guardian as a photography fill light. I leave her out on the open window overnight for fresh air and natural darkness.




lovecpf


----------



## Monocrom

Good to hear.


----------



## search_and_rescue

👍 :welcome:



Havok said:


> Used my light to see if the coils in the AC needed to be cleaned.


----------



## Havok

Last night, watching tv at 1am.. no biggie.. I heard knocking on my living room window. I thought, WTH...? So, I grab my light, move the curtain aside, and blast them in the eyes with 1600lm, and 41,000 candela. Open the window, and ask who are you, and what are you doing knocking on my widow. -- Just.. not in those nice of words. After they shielded their eyes for several seconds, and tried to block the light from their eyes.. hoping I made a blind spot in their field of vision.. I reduced the brightness. They told me their story (walking back from the hospital.. cause a family member was there -- COVID.. they wanted to come in and have a glass of water because they can't find a water fountain anywhere.) , for which I didn't believe for a second ... especially when the night time temp was 82 degrees, and they were wearing a winter coat! Told 'em to get lost or it wont be my light in their face. Who does that?!


----------



## harro

My TM16GT on my bedside table, as every night, but this time on low and ceiling bounce to read a book...oo:..., not just on moonlight and stare at an ipad.


----------



## pc_light

Used my pocket EDC at the time (Olight i3T) because it was otherwise too dark to see my camera for adjustmnets as I was trying to shoot this ...






Neowise Over NJ


----------



## vette114

used my Streamlight Strion DS Compact Dual-Switch Flashlight for work inspecting vehicles

boring....


----------



## Rstype

Replaced a kitchen sink with a kohler brand cast iron sink and new faucet. Used my flashlight to keep an eye for leaks after all was done. 







Also to keep an eye after fixing a toilet that was leaking into the basement every time they flushed. New wax, new bolts and it’s like new.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD36R to see what I was doing while working on a LIU (fiber optics patch panel) in a dimly lit communications rack.


----------



## idleprocess

Went to the folks' house last weekend, and after waving the Emisar D1S around happened to sweep the sky and catch a bat flying around. Tracked the bat and noticed there were a lot of bats flying around. Spent about 10 minutes watching the antics of seemingly a dozen bats going about the process of selecting insects out of existence and possibly initiating the process of bringing new bats into existence.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Haven't had to use my lights for walking down to work...since the sun is now coming up earlier.

But,I've been using my Olight SR1 II,my Zebralight SC700d,and my Lumintop Tool(with a 14500) to charge up my Casio GShock watch.

(it's solar-charged.)

On Saturdays,I use my Zebralight SC64w to check the washer and dryer while doing my laundry,so I don't leave any clothes behind.


----------



## Repsol600rr

Took a road trip to the badlands last week. Decided to watch the sunset from the top of saddle pass. When the sun went down I stayed up for some night photography of the comet. Used my zebra sc64wHi on moonlight setting up my shots. There was anoter family with a young daughter in the area as well. After a couple hours they decided to go down. I overheard then saw all they had were phones to light the way down. Saddle pass is a somewhat tricky and slipper climb even in full sun let alone a dark night. As they started walking down I hit turbo on the 64 and shined from the high point to give them some ambient light. I follwed them with the spot till they got all the way down. When they did they yelled a thank you to me and I went about my photography. Glad I had that one with me. Used my 52w headlamp to get myself down.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Repsol600rr said:


> Took a road trip to the badlands last week. Decided to watch the sunset from the top of saddle pass. When the sun went down I stayed up for some night photography of the comet. Used my zebra sc64wHi on moonlight setting up my shots. There was anoter family with a young daughter in the area as well. After a couple hours they decided to go down. I overheard then saw all they had were phones to light the way down. Saddle pass is a somewhat tricky and slipper climb even in full sun let alone a dark night. As they started walking down I hit turbo on the 64 and shined from the high point to give them some ambient light. I follwed them with the spot till they got all the way down. When they did they yelled a thank you to me and I went about my photography. Glad I had that one with me. Used my 52w headlamp to get myself down.



If we got a nickel every time a muggle thought his phone flash would be enough out in the boonies, and found out the hard way that it is NOT enough...  Good on you for protecting the family and most importantly, the kid. She doesn't deserve to be hurt because of the ignorance of her grownups :shakehead

As for me, nothing today yet. Quarantine has really put a damper on my light usage. Even white wall hunting has gotten old.


----------



## Folgore202

Disassembling and unclogging the sink, nothing reallyglamorous.. and the smell has burned itself into my nose! But at least, one of my flashlights proved itself useful, something you don't get every day when you're working from home in a flat in a big city.


----------



## recDNA

dropped my sunglasses in the car. flashlight revealed a little hole between seat and kick panel. Too bright out to see in that shady spot.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD36R to peer into the innards of an oddball connector so I could figure out what kind of tool I needed to work with it.


----------



## bykfixer

Took a pair of flashlights for a walk tonight. A SOG D55 and Energizer Hard Case. The sky was clear, the moon was full and there really was not much need for a flashlight except under trees. Both stayed on low and provided plenty of light when shadows darkened my path. 

Off in the distance lightning flashes caused me to quicken my paces and cut the fun short. Had it been 1860 something I probably would have navigated just fine but it was nice to have a pair of modern fires on sticks with me.


----------



## Monocrom

SureFire Tactician ~

Checking damage last night at my 3rd Shift job, from the hurricane that passed through New York City.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Monocrom said:


> SureFire Tactician ~
> 
> Checking damage last night at my 3rd Shift job, from the hurricane that passed through New York City.


I may have asked before, but how do you like the Tactician?

Last night I used my Haiku to charge up some GITD beads. 
Also used it to hunt for spider webs on the ceilings at home. All nice and clean now. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Monocrom said:


> SureFire Tactician ~
> 
> Checking damage last night at my 3rd Shift job, from the hurricane that passed through New York City.



Not to distract from the topic but I hope nobody was hurt.


----------



## CSG

Mostly to see in the dark.


----------



## Monocrom

jamesmtl514 said:


> I may have asked before, but how do you like the Tactician?



Absolutely excellent. I love it. However, it was not the right job for the MaxVision beam. I had to get up closer than I was really comfortable with, to do a proper assessment of the damages. That's not a knock against the light. I just really needed one with a good combination of both flood and throw for that particular task. If flood is the main thing you need, the Tactician is just plain awesome.


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> Not to distract from the topic but I hope nobody was hurt.



Thankfully no.

As bad as the damages were, the gate to the main entrance turned out to be on a street that a few yards down.... had a massive tree which snapped in half and was blocking both lanes of the street. Again, no one injured. Not even one car damaged.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Finally used my Lumintop B01 on a small test ride just now. The beam profile on it is excellent, covers the whole street side-to-side and has very proper illumination for urban cycling on Medium mode.

I've actually had this light for almost a year now, but could never use it before because a) I lived in a very dodgy wooded part of town near a creek so night riding was out of the question, and b) my old 26er's handlebars were too short, so the cockpit was too cramped - whatever side I mounted it, a brake or shifter cable would get in its way and it couldn't sit at any angle that wasn't "monkey hunting" (beam pointed up at the treetops).

Now I have a huge 29er fit for my size, with nice wide bars. With the saddle I put on it and the B01 as a headlight, it owes nothing to the feel of a motorcycle. It was just a quick lap around the block before the evening shower, but gosh darn it am I STOKED now! :rock:


----------



## AMD64Blondie

currently torture testing my brass Peak Eiger in the washing machine.

Hope I didn't break it.....


----------



## Monocrom

AMD64Blondie said:


> currently torture testing my brass Peak Eiger in the washing machine.
> 
> Hope I didn't break it.....



The light, or the washing machine?


----------



## parnass

I used a Surefire Titan Plus AAA flashlight to see how much milk remained in a plastic gallon jug. The milk jug was opaque and shining the 300 lumen flashlight on one side showed the fluid level. I've done the same thing for other liquids in opaque plastic bottles.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD36R to examine a dead network jack at a security guard's desk.


----------



## bykfixer

CSG said:


> Mostly to see in the dark.


This with the occasional use as a hammer or a throwing star.


----------



## Havok

Testing new cells to make sure they fit, and function properly.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Last night I dropped my PD36R on the floor and it rolled and disappeared under some furniture. So I pulled out my PD35 to look for the PD36. Found it! And that was my moment of Zen for the day.


----------



## YAK-28

spent the afternoon cleaning up a lifegear 6c that got alky-leaked and charging up some replacement batteries. trying to go through my lights and removing all the alky-leaks before they do their damage in my treasures...


----------



## Burgess

Today I noticed a MAJOR new WASP NEST
under construction high in my garage !


So I waited until DARK, and used a brand-new
aerosol can of Raid Wasp & Hornet Killer
to spray the crap outta' them ! ! !

No lights in my garage, so used my 
ZebraLight SC64c LE for a Great View !


* SUCCESS * ! ! !

:twothumbs
_


----------



## Celest

I just let some of mine run until the batteries go empty, then recharge and repeat. Kinda bored during this lockdown and there is something so special about unleashing JUICY LUMENS for no good reason. Also, one of my flashlights has a USB output so I connected a USB hub to it in order to connect some USB powered lighting equipment to it to get more lumens out of said flashlight.


----------



## bykfixer

Stepped out into my back yard to try out a new light with a thrower beam. Three doors down used to think "oh crap it's the cops". Now they know it's me trying out another new light. 
A 1x 123 SOG DE-01 that maxes out at 188 lumens easily lights up the length of a football field while providing a nice spill. 






Another reason my favorite LED is still the XPG.


----------



## Monocrom

Recharged a couple of generic AAAs that came with the latest version of the 4Sevens Preon II that I got a little while back. Good penlight, overall.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD36R for a closeup inspection of a failed power supply. Found a regulator IC that had a'sploded.


----------



## bykfixer

My E2D with a warm Tana was very handy for pointing out things in darkness or in the case where a cool tinted light pollution was present a nice contrast kinda like a laser pointer.


----------



## countingstar

With Lumintop FW3A to pretend as a adventurer with my friends in a grove.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD36R to find a tiny laptop screw that I dropped on the carpet.


----------



## LeanBurn

Petzl headlamp to do preliminary check on a dryer duct and vent that needs replacing.


----------



## Kitchen Panda

Went out to the new (to me) car this evening to see if the sound system will play off a USB flash drive (yes!), 3 1/2 inch floppy (no!), and portable USB hard drive (maybe?). It was after dark, and the car interior lights don't reach down to the USB socket on the dash, so my trusty Fenix LD02 was required to avoid randomly poking in search of the socket. 

Bill
(satellite navigation, multiple communication links, BlueTooth, voice command, millimetre radar - my current car is to my first car as a 737 is to a Sopwith Camel!)


----------



## Monocrom

Acebeam PT10 penlight in tan. Used it to look for another EDC item that I kept in my workbag.


----------



## tech25

Incandescent mini mag with Dc-fix for reading bedtime stories to the kids. 

The DC-fix cleans up the beam perfectly. No rings or hotspots, I wish I would have done this years ago.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD36R to trace some cables in the back of a densely packed A/V rack in a poorly lit area.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

I've been using my new Lumintop Tool several times per day to check the water levels of the swamp coolers at home. The cool white Osram's glare helps me tell easily what marker the water is at.


----------



## parnass

I used a Streamlight Protac 90 flashlight for lighting while aligning the pulleys on a wood cutting bandsaw.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Used my AA and AAA Tools and Convoys M1 and M2 to keep the apartment cozy during a brownout just now. Thankfully it's already over, it's FAR too hot here to sleep without the fans and swamp coolers at full blast.

How hot, you may ask? Not much, just 26°C (78°F) _at freaking midnight_. :sweat:


----------



## Jaxon

used my light to take the dog out for a pee.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD36R to inspect a computer motherboard. Found several leaking electrolytic capacitors. That mobo is toast.


----------



## wayben

Used my EDC to check an oil bullseye on my motorcycle.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Put the new Ti Preon to work hunting spiders with a vacuum in our bedroom.


----------



## bykfixer

So around midnight I was awakened by my growling dog. Now he was doing a quiet growl. Kinda sounded more like a stomach growling but it was him growling. His growl continued as he ran to the rear of the house. I have learned over the years that if he growls something is amiss. I walked to a window sill and picked up my favorite flashlight a 2C incan number. Looking out of said window I did not see anything. So I went to the rear of the house to let Fido out. That little flashlight has a super good at throw PR2 light bulb in it so all 10 or so lumens were focused into a nice pencil beam that lights up a good 40 or 50 feet. 

Never did see what the dog was growling at but it was fun using my favorite flashlight again.


----------



## Poppy

That's funny bykfixer. I'm glad mr fido didn't run into a skunk!

Could it have been one of Mr. Gardiner's guests?


----------



## bykfixer

Don't know what got him going Poppy. He gets rattled about twice a year like that and it usually turns out some kid was pilfering through neighbors cars for change or a raccoon. Ever since the year my truck was broken into by a smash n grab thief two nights in a row the neighbors all have cameras. So I'll get a report if it was actually a person up to no good on a rainy Sunday night. 

One summer a smash n grab theif broke into several locked vehicles in the neighborhood for about a week. I put up a reward with the local hoodlums and eventually got a name. He probably won't be back for a decade or so. He got caught breaking into a neighbors booby trapped vehicle and was held accountable for a bunch of crimes throughout the city. 

Anyway that 2C generic made in the Bright Star factory near Scout 24's home is my all time favorite flashlight. Nothing special about its looks as it looks like some old cheap junky light from the 1950's or something. Yet Bright Star lights were well made numbers with really nice slide switches and very good conducting parts inside. The shallow reflector allows a nice wide retro spill while the Maglite xenon bulb throws out a brighter than expected hot spot.


----------



## Poppy

Wow! With all the lights in your stable, who'd a thunk this would have been your favorite?

There is certainly something to be said about Quality, always having value.


----------



## bykfixer

It has the looks of an old whack-a-palm number of my youth, the beam of a 2D Maglite, about the size of a SureFire 6P and the reliability of a US made Streamlight, a Bright Star brilliant slider switch and it tail stands. 

Yup, with all of the lights I own that humble little incan is my favorite.


----------



## bykfixer

Guy asks "why do you carry a flashlight in the daytime?" 






"So I can see if there are any critters in this electrical junction box"
They hit a conduit and we were trying to get a feel for how much wire had to be tugged out of the conduit to replace it. Luckily a nearby junction box has butt connectors so the repair won't be very difficult. 

Light used was a PKDL PR-1.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Daytime may be bright, but it casts the sharpest shadows. If someplace is dark while the sun is out, it is guaranteed to be VERY dark. :candle:

As for me, used my SST20 S2+ to light up the side of a new residential/hotel building near my brother's workplace. Specifically a structure on the side of it that looked like a strange scaffolding, like an external fire escape (which we don't have here). A secondary access staircase? A window cleaning scaffold? Not sure what it's for. :thinking:

Either way, despite the tiny reflector, the warm 2700K tint and the comparatively weak 7135x4 driver, it put enough light on the building that I could take a look. Would've been better if I had my M2 or C8, but it's all good, we are in rainy season here and neither is as pocketable or waterproof as the S2+.


----------



## 1996alnl2

Used my Surefire E2D Led Defender 1000 lumen to light up an empty 53ft trailer because the light switch only forklift broke, I was blown away just how bright (these Surefire Lumens are) this light is.


----------



## Olumin

Ever since I found little black critters sleeping inside bottle caps during the summer, I now check *EVERY *bottlecap with a flashlight before I start drinking. _Every single time_. Also, I like to go to sleep at a cool temperature, so I always open the windows in my bedroom as far as I can while I get ready for bed in the bathroom. Because of that I check my room for mosquitoes, spiders and other bugs with a powerful, floody flashlight before I go to bed. I usually like to use my G2X MV for that purpose. I also use that same light in low mode to check the bottle caps. At home its always close to me because it lives either on my computer desk or my bedside table.


----------



## bykfixer

Lit my front yard at the curb as trick or treaters approached using a spectrum warm aa minimaglite. 

Meanwhile a full moon was rising over the neighbors walnut tree and a few broken clouds surrounded it. 





It was sweeter than a Reeses cup.


----------



## scout24

That's a great pic, Byk. Happy Halloween... 🎃😁


----------



## bykfixer

Thanks Scout. 
Every year around this time that same moon rises over that same tree and I always marvel at how cool it looks. 
This year I decided to snap a photo of it. The clouds thing really added to it this year. 

It was really fun using incan looking LED flashlights too. One neighbor had a genuine incan 6 volt light like we used as kids. That was also a treat to see.


----------



## idleprocess

Adopted a dog on Saturday - looks to be some sort of lab pit bull mix - goofy and randomly energetic. Decided to take him out into the backyard for some playtime but didn't seem to have a flashlight immediately handy until I spotted an old 2D maglite mod on the way out the back door - triple Luxeon IIIs running at something like 1000mA that was bright at ~300 nominal lumens going on 15 years ago. But with those tight reflectors it burned through the light pollution clearly illuminating whatever I pointed it at within the ~50' width of my back yard. Doggo is however fast and devious - even quickly figuring out the trick of _alternating balls tossed_ and evading apprehension when he wanted to. Some good fun.





Reasonably illustrative of the intensity the modified maglite can achieve.





Puppers is a bit tuckered out after some back-and-forth.


----------



## Poppy

I did a little power failure practice this morning, and made coffee by the light of a tail standing MSC20.

Thankfully the power wasn't really out, and my Mr Coffee worked just fine


----------



## bykfixer

When our power goes out I boil water on the gas stove, pour that into a thermos then pour from the smaller mouth of the thermos over the coffee grounds a little at a time. 

When Irene hit we were new to the block and the only one a few doors down who did not have an electric stove. Not knowing that yet we knocked on a few doors the next morning offering free coffee to some mighty grateful neighbors. 
We envisioned them later talking with their family members saying "those beverly hillbillies that just moved in are ok afterall". 

I used a yuji'd sofirn to see my way around at a 4:30am nature call and went back to bed and slept in until 5:15.

Cool dog idle. Good for you rescuing that dude. :candle:


----------



## gifthunter

My whole property is infested with nasty, invasive, highly poisonous cane toads. They're nocturnal, and flashlights are a must for spotting them.

Toad coloration ranges from brown, to tan, to gray, making them blend in easily with rocks and mulch, or be mistaken for organic debris in the middle of the lawn. At 5:30 AM this morning, my crappy, no-name flashlight couldn't light this one up from < 30 feet away well enough to distinguish it from lawn debris. The color washout from a junk LED made spotting it even tougher. I would have missed it (and the 25,000 eggs it would lay, if female) if I hadn't been walking that direction anyway. I almost missed another two hiding in rock gardens because of color washout.

So now I'm here to find an upgrade to my own flashlight in addition to shopping for a set of lights as someone else's Christmas gift.

These don't belong here and conservation authorities urge everyone to eliminate as many as possible to slow the breeding. If you live in uninfested areas, consider yourself lucky.

Your dog will want to play with the toad and will promptly die from the poisoning. They're terrible for the native species, too, and destroying the biodiversity. These toxic eating machines have no natural predators.

(Image taken at 5:30 AM with a real camera flash. Definitely not flashlight illumination.)


----------



## Dave D

Just had a 30 minute power cut, so used my Nitecore 21700 Intelligent Battery System to light the living room. Quite reassuring that it would last for 19 hours in an emergency.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ cool!! 

I used a flashlight as fill light to photograph a flashlight. Then after dark I shined a flashlight in my back yard just for kicks and giggles.


----------



## bigburly912

This morning I used my tiny nugget to take a trip off my porch to scare the bear out of my yard and away from my bird feeder


----------



## sgt253

@bigburly912: and I thought the occasional stray cat, opossum, and raccoon was something here in the city. Bears are a whole different ball game!


----------



## Prokskee

Last used to check my sons diaper, gotta love that moonlight. P2 MKIII


----------



## PhotonWrangler

bigburly912 said:


> This morning I used my tiny nugget to take a trip off my porch to scare the bear out of my yard and away from my bird feeder



Gah! Was it a black bear or a brown bear?


----------



## bigburly912

I’m in Virginia. Only aggravating black bear here.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

I used my Nitecore E4K to see if I could light paper on fire (option as an emergency firestarter). I filled in a large circle on a paper towel with a black sharpie. I then used the 4400 lumen light on turbo from less than an inch away. Within 2 20 second bursts on turbo, I had burned a hole through the paper towel. Using an l.e.d. flashlight to make fire was a success.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

A co-worker asked to borrow my PD-36R to see above a drop ceiling.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

PhotonWrangler said:


> A co-worker asked to borrow my PD-36R to see above a drop ceiling.


Good old Fenix to the rescue  

I've been lurking in this thread for years before making this account, and I have to tell you, PW, your loyalty to one single torch in all these posts of yours is something I appreciate. You _really_ get all the value out of the lights you buy.


----------



## idleprocess

I've been hearing what sounds like a _distressed coyote_ in a neighbor's yard while walking the dogs at night. This evening while walking past I saw something moving that was about the size of a raccoon or possum near their house while also making something like the sound I'd been hearing. Decided that safety _(and a dose of curiosity)_ was more important than etiquette, and pointed the floody D4 at the movement on turbo. The object suddenly re-formed and re-oriented itself into the shape of the front half of a dog poking out from under the fence, righted itself, barked at me indignantly a few times, then wriggled into the backyard under the fence that had seemingly been pinning it earlier.


----------



## Tejasandre

Co1s on low to apply lip moisturizer to my 4y/o after lights out


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> Good old Fenix to the rescue
> 
> I've been lurking in this thread for years before making this account, and I have to tell you, PW, your loyalty to one single torch in all these posts of yours is something I appreciate. You _really_ get all the value out of the lights you buy.



Thank you, Jean-Luc. Yes it's my perfect EDC and it goes everywhere with me. Before that it was my PD-35, and before that was a PD-32. I occasionally use one of them to find the other when I misplace it. The circle of life and all that.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Mostly, during the work week(Monday thru Friday)...I use my Olight S1R II and my Zebralight SC700d on my walks down to work.


----------



## bykfixer

Mrs Fixer and I took a post Thanksgiving dinner stroll with a pair of Maglites and Maglite backups. Mine was a 3 cell ML300 and an XL100 backup. Hers were a 2 cell ML50 and XL200 for backup. 

It was pretty peaceful this year due to gatherings in the neighborhood being kept smaller this year. Like next door, that neighbor usually has so many folks over they arrive and leave in shifts. This year just her daughter was visiting her. Nearby neighbors usually hoot and holler after consuming adult beverages all day, but this year they did not have the usual crowd. 

So the Mrs and I were walking around shortly after sun down and the place looked like it normally does at 2am. The sky was dotted with stars, the streets were lit by a near full moon so we had the lights on eco mode and really didn't need them except to notify the occasional car that we were walking.


----------



## Poppy

I smiled as I read this post.
I'm glad that you helped the Mrs. Fixer see the light, not only carrying a light, but a backup too! I love that fact that you and the misses took the time to spend some special time together. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCEMan

I used my Lumintop EDC18 with a diffuser to view 15 Kodak Carousel 80 slide trays that I stored after my Dad passed 6 years ago. Whew, that was fun. Now I can toss all those slides (I had scanned the best ones 10 years ago, but wanted to be sure I didn't miss anything).


----------



## PhotonWrangler

We lost power for a few hours last night. I pressed an old Eveready LED lantern into service as well as a few no-name LEDs to light up the kitchen and bedroom. My trusty PD-36R came in handy to illuminate the bathroom when I needed to... well you know.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

I've had a blackout since Wednesday night through today from a "public safety" power outage due to the Santa Ana winds. Been using my lights to light my house. Used my solar inflatable lights the first night. Luminade lantern had a leak and wouldn't stay inflated. Used a Nitecore Tiny Monster TM06s on low (3 lumens) as my bedroom nightlight. Used a 3000 lumen Milwaukee floodlight in bedroom when I needed good lighting. Milwaukee lanterns were used throughout the house. Used a few Ridgid lights as well. Used normal flashlights and headlights when leaving the house. Blackout couldn't have happened at a worse time. Yesterday, I had to fast in prep for a procedure and couldn't eat any of my food from the refrigerator. With no power and no heating, I got pretty cold last night while fasting. Having Hashimotos didn't help either. I ended up using several candles in my room for warmth and having to open the door when I started getting a headache. The worst time for a blackout is when you're prepping for a colonoscopy. If it wasn't for my lights, the sh#t might have hit the fan.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wow. I feel for you HOF. Prepping for that procedure is no fun in normal conditions. What a bad time for the outage to hit.

When they do those extended blackouts they're putting a lot of people in medical danger - those who rely on home diagnostic equipment, pumps, etc. It's a can of worms in terms of preparedness.


----------



## bykfixer

My boss told my wife "taking the colonoscopy exam is easy, it's the studying that is such a drag". 

Hope yours ends up with a good grade HoF. 

I turned my shiney new orange Sofirn C01 on and off just now so I could say the above but still stay on topic.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

My right side headlight's low beam bulb just burned out, so I had to use my Convoy M2 (5000K SST20, 7135x8) to light up the right side of a dodgy section of unlit road. The cool-ish beam and high candela _really_ made the wet tarmac's texture pop.

Not something I want to do again, though, I'm getting that bulb replaced ASAP.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

bykfixer said:


> My boss told my wife "taking the colonoscopy exam is easy, it's the studying that is such a drag".
> 
> Hope yours ends up with a good grade HoF.
> 
> I turned my shiney new orange Sofirn C01 on and off just now so I could say the above but still stay on topic.



The good news is the power's back on, not much food spoiled, and I can charge my lights back up. The bad news is I didn't pass, have to retake the test, and there's nobody I can cheat off of.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Hooked on Fenix said:


> The good news is the power's back on, not much food spoiled, and I can charge my lights back up. The bad news is I didn't pass, have to retake the test, and there's nobody I can cheat off of.



Glad to hear your power is back, HOF. As for the test, were you unable to take it or did you "flunk?" I agree that the studying is the hard part!


----------



## bigburly912

I rebelled against the flashlight world and used my phone to walk to the end of my driveway to get my trash can and!!!!!!! Check the woods for critters. #2020


----------



## Poppy

bigburly912 said:


> I rebelled against the flashlight world and used my phone to walk to the end of my driveway to get my trash can and!!!!!!! Check the woods for critters. #2020


Oh Noooo!!!! I did the same thing two nights ago!

What is this world coming to?


----------



## LeanBurn

I used my Theunite Archer 1A to go on a rural walk. No moon, star lit, 15 lumens were all we needed.


----------



## bykfixer

While navigating through my dark house at 5:30am with a Sophia powered Sofirn C01 I heard a youngster in his back yard yelling at his grandmother in the house near me. Really foul language coming from the teenager. 

I grabbed my brand new Maglite ML150 and shined all 1000 lumens at the kid, which lit him up like the national Christmas tree and said "do not speak to your grand mother that way"……
I heard in a whimper "yes sir".


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD36R to find my way around a creepy steam tunnel area at work.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

PhotonWrangler said:


> I used my PD36R to find my way around a creepy steam tunnel area at work.



No photos?


----------



## aginthelaw

I used it to find a spring that dropped to the floor while changing the refill in my hinderer pen. Didn’t find it until today without the light. I also used my forensic blue HDS to find cat pee which I also didn’t find. I didn’t find it until today when I was putting away the clean clothes. It’s a good thing this forum doesn’t tolerate violence. I would be banned for just thinking about what to do to the [emoji250]*[emoji834] kitty [emoji192]. I could use a new wardrobe anyway


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> No photos?



I could get some. While I was down there today I unlocked a door, pushed it open slightly to see a dark room behind it, then it felt like someone on the other side was pulling the door open but there was nobody there. That gave me pause for a moment.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

We had a water leak at work recently. It damaged some ceiling tiles and soaked some carpet.

I recently got a 365nm UV flashlight with a decent amount of power and throw, so I brought it in to see whether it would be helpful in showing how far the water reached on the carpet. I was hoping that there would be a contaminant in the water that might fluoresce and show a clear demarcation on the water damage. No such luck this time, although it clearly showed where a nearby tile floor had been wet mopped. I could see the streaks of cleaner left by the mop.


----------



## GlockMan

Used my Baton Pro to search for my escaped dog in the neighborhood.....Found her

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## bpbpoo

Looking for black eyed peas in the back of the shelves at Harris teeter. Found a lone can hiding back there...


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Used my Tool AA to look for a box of tomato-flavor instant noodles in the wholesale grocer. Got lucky, there was one. Getting it down from the shelf was a whole lot harder though!


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

The kitchen sink drain got blocked today all of a sudden. After a few minutes of diagnosis, we found it was the drain hose (a flexible concertina for locations where a traditional pipe trap won't fit) that collected a godawful amount of slimy gunk. After removing, unclogging* and rinsing the hose thoroughly, I used my Convoy M1 to check if there was any gunk in the sewage pipe inside the wall that might have broken off of the main mass. Nope, all good and the sink drains like new again :thumbsup:

*: Word to the wise, if you have to unblock a concertina pipe like this one, compress it fully before trying to dig or bang the clog out so everything gets dislodged, then fully extend it before rinsing so the water (or solvent, depending on the machine) washes all the little nooks. Way easier than any alternatives.


----------



## wayben

Spent 5 minutes with my flashlight looking under the couch for a metal ring that I had dropped, but couldn't find it, only to realize it had rolled the other way and was laying in the middle of the living room in plain sight. Oh well...me and my flashlight had fun.
Wayne


----------



## edcninja

I used my Olight Warrior Mini to help grill some chicken on my Blackstone flatop grill last night. Ive got a metal basketball hoop near the grill and the magnetic tailcap on the olights make it easy for me to attach it to the pole for some hands free lighting while grilling!


----------



## 340pd

Used my Quark MKIII set on one lumen to sort out the remains of a rabbit that must have had a heart attack below my bird feeder just after dark . The raccoon that was about to feast on the remains scampered off when I boosted to 500 lumen.


----------



## bykfixer

Used my shiney new Elzetta EDC (#2) on medium to put out trash, and clean up some twigs. Good gosh that thing puts out a bunch of light even though it's stated to be 30 lumens. EDC #1 is my night light so I bought a second one to use around the house and what-not.


----------



## BigBen

Went out to a couple customers' homes to take a look at their HVAC equipment, so I could price replacements.
Neither had a basement light, so my MH20 easily took care of those situations.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I was working with a vendor on an equipment swap-out today. I had to crawl behind a rack to remove some connections. While I was back there in a dimly lit spot, the vendor guy said "do you need a flashlight?"

"Nope...thanks!" Out came the PD-36R to get the job done.


----------



## RicD

I used mine to find my firestick that easily falls into spaces in my reclining sectional. Ugh!


----------



## bykfixer

500 lumens to the rescue: 
At my work the contractor is tasked with setting a manhole over an existing sewer pipe some 20 feet in the ground. The new manhole will be about 20 feet from an existing sewer manhole. It's a DOT thing so I try not to understand the whys because that just slows down the work. 

There was an excavator whose bucket I can drive my pickup truck into digging to find the sewer pipe near the existing manhole. A young engineer who acts like he just finished a wake-n-bake plucked the lid off the existing manhole to get an idea how deep the existing pipe is and how close the excavator had dug to said pipe. In sunlight a manhole is dark. The aroma spilling from said sewer manhole was striking. The young engineer began to go into a kneeling position in order to peer into the manhole with his face near the top. 

I said "hey, back up" and pulled out my PKDL PR-1 running off an RCR and clicked it on from waist height. Suddenly the inside of the manhole was lit up like daylight. "Huh, huh, neat trick bro" he says.


----------



## FortyCaliber

I used my Malkoff MDC 1CR123 most of the day while repairing my snowblower ahead of the impending winter storm. I was working outside and used it to illuminate multiple orifices (fuel tank, fuel valve, sediment cup, carburetor) multiple times so I could peer into them while disassembling, troubleshooting and then reassembling.

In hindsight, I should have used my MDC AA or my MDC Li Ion so I didn't needlessly burn through a CR123, but I was too focused on getting the job done and didn't want to waste time hunting down another light.


----------



## bykfixer

Another flashlight in daytime use. 

On a on ramp extension next to a busy roadway the contractor is putting in a rather deep manhole next to a bridge to drain the storm water from the new, wider pavement. In order to get giant Tonka toys back to the right spot they had to remove some slope near the spot the manhole will go. So while removing the slope they found some old things like an old duct bank that had telephone cables prior to a fiber optic network installed. An old brick manhole and a brick and mortar pipe was found too. 






The pipe is about here
I call my supervisor and say "hey boss there's this old pipe along the bank, you reckon we should cover it up?" He said "let's wait until it rains and see if any water comes out of it." "10-4" I replied. 





Here's what you could see. 
A few days goes by and it rained some but no water was in the pipe. But, an archiologist passing by saw the bricks and said "I wonder if"……
Today a historian was on site and wanted to see inside the pipe. Does it have a flat bottom? They dug away some dirt and I shined my Elzetta Bones into the cavity and sure enough, it has a flat bottom. Right now the suspicion is that it was an underground railroad tunnel used to sneak slaves away from a (back then) nearby slave trade center. If so that may halt the project while historians and archiologists investigate the matter. 

If so that will be another project I was on where a line was added to a map of history. In the early 2000's an unearthed rifle revealed the location General Custer took to block the Confederate Army from reaching NC and led to the surrender soon after at a town not far away. The Confederate army was scurrying south to reinforce with others in NC to put up a better battle against the Union army. The Confederates were on now Rte 460. The Union was flanking them on now Rte 360. Grant sent Custer east to see if he could find Lee. It turns out that Custer used a wagon trail (now shortcut roadway) where we were replacing a washed out bridge on. The guy who found the rifle had a friend in the group Sons of the Confederacy who came out and looked around with metal detectors and old maps. History showed Custer had moved east in Amelia Virginia but did not know exactly where. The relics they found caused the experts to surmize it was indeed that little (now) 20' wide roadway. So a line was drawn on a map and the relics found were added to a museum in Appomattax VA.

By the way this is the progress of the digging for manhole installation so far……


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wow! That could be quite a find. And all because an eagle-eyed archeologist spotted some interesting bricks.


----------



## bykfixer

Yeah, going 55mph where 4 lanes merge to 3


----------



## aznsx

bykfixer said:


> Yeah, going 55mph where 4 lanes merge to 3



Sometimes we tend to notice things our eyes are tuned for. I bet if I'd put a flashlight in that same spot and you'd been the one driving that path, you'd have probably noticed it the same way


----------



## bykfixer

Yeah, good point. 






The "pipe" was opened up some by a historian. For reports to my supervisors I take photos at times. The hard hat was placed next to it for scale. 





The inside lit up by my PKDL PR-1
Serious craftsmanship.





Started out with a big ole mirror





But it would only throw a tiny light.
I resorted to a flashlight. Now the tiny amount of light shined in the cavity enough to show it's at least a football field long as that was where the 8am sunlight disappeared. Then it got cloudy as the sun was higher in the sky so the mirror was out.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

I've been using my Lumintop Tool 2.0,fed by a 14500...for a middle of the night bathroom run light.


It's dim enough on low not to ruin my night vision, but bright enough on high to see where I'm going.


----------



## parang

I let my ducks free range, so every time I go out at night i need a flashlight to find their eggs.


----------



## dmattaponi

Nothing so far but we are having ice storms today, so I have mine ready just in case we get lucky and the power goes out 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD36R to see my way around inside an impossibly cramped equipment rack.


----------



## Tejasandre

No power today. Sofirn q8 ceiling bounce for the Mrs at the dinner table & zebra h53 to drink beer. Couple of c01s’s ceiling bouncing to get around


----------



## aginthelaw

Used an s2+ to install a computer based entertainment system for a friend when his protac hl usb died. Now he has my sofirn sc31 until I get his back from streamlight repair. The usb port is shot and he’s been charging that battery inside his strion when he needs to


----------



## Ubermcoupe

Flashlight: Surefire EL2-AA w. Malkoff E1HT head
Project: Cleaning out the wood stove before tonight's freeze


----------



## DaveTheDude

Used a FourSevens Quark Mini Mark II that lives in my pocket to help my neighbor's kid find her escaped six-month old kitty last night. The urgency here was a weather forecast calling for an overnight low of 4F (that would be -15C in Canadian). :buddies:


----------



## YAK-28

good work dtd helping the neighbors.

today i install some pull out drawers in some kitchen base cabinets for the boss. used my nitecore tipse to help drill and attach the drawer assemblies. worked perfectly, laid flat, more than enough light. happy campers all around.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I use a light for something every day, especially at my day job (which is at night sometimes). Today I’ve used my aaa streamlight microstream a lot while working on my truck. Then the mail came in with my malkoff M61WLL, so I popped it in my 6p and started using that too.


----------



## bykfixer

Oh boy, the WLL is sweet!! 
One year while teeth holding a microstream I found out drool can enter the tailcap button when I heard 'zzzzt' and things went dark while applying silicone sealant to my son's windshield. 

I used a nearby 1aaa Husky flashlight last evening to add light to a dvd case to read the fine print on what year the movie had been released.


----------



## Poppy

My daughter used my Nite eye MSC20 to find the dog's ball that rolled under the hot water heater.

Flashlights are handy tools!


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Took a hike yesterday from Black Mountain in Ramona, CA to Sutherland Dam. It's about 13 or 14 miles round trip. It got dark on the way back. Used my Nitecore HC60 headlight on the 1000 lumen high for over half an hour to get past the windy dirt road that cars drive on too fast so I didn't get ran over. Once I got past a footbridge and onto more of a trail, I switched to my Nitecore Tiny Monster TM06s on the 4000 lumen high until the batteries died (one cell over discharged and the light wouldn't turn back on after giving it a break to cool down). This trail is very dark and has mountain lions frequently so you need a lot of light. I switched to my Nightcore E4K and MH10 v2 bungeed together in a figure 8 pattern. (Two bands wrapped around both lights in a configuration where they don't scratch each other). This gave me a max of 2250 lumens with a good balance of spot and throw light. I used this setup for the rest of the trip. The return trip was completed in 2.5 hours and it definitely wore me out.


----------



## bykfixer

I drank an extra glass of water before bed so I'd have to wake up during the night to use my little incan Rayovac Industrial 2aa.





The red/white/blue sleeve makes it feel like a 6P sized barrel.


----------



## parang

Awesome life hack! Flashlights keep us hydrated. :goodjob: 


A regular job for my Manker E14 III is to help me navigate around mole hills on my way to the workshop and the shed. Its a 200 yards/meters treacherous round-trip.


----------



## razor541

Used my HM61r to get more focused light on a solar battery box project I'm plugging away on. Plus the ensuing reorganization and sorting of tools back into the tool chest. Day before used the UC35 to see my way around a reclaimed lumber/antique-y type store. Overall a solid purchase imo


----------



## CanAm

Used my Peli M6 last night to jump a car. We needed a little extra light to dig out the cables and find the battery terminals. 75 lumens was just about perfect.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Used a Convoy S2 to light up the view from the rear view mirror so I could back up onto an unlit street after making a wrong turn.


----------



## YAK-28

where is the picture for that one?


----------



## Katherine Alicia

My Manker E04 mule light (modded), Perfect for late night "Berlin School" jam sessions!


----------



## CanAm

The last few days we've been having a problem with carpenter ants. I've been using an LF E2 w/ a malkoff NLL drop in and a [email protected] XL50 Warm White to follow the trail through the house, into a closet, into the wall, and then pick up their trail in the crawlspace and look for structural damage (thankfully doesn't seem to be an issue). 
"Why do you need two lights to go into the crawlspace?" - My partner
"Well, need is a funny word..."


----------



## bykfixer

CanAm how does the beam color of the warm XL50 compare to the NLL? Do you prefer one over the other? Also the M6?

I have warm minimags and solitaires but have not tried the XL50. 

And next time anybody asks you can reply the CPF slogan "2 is 1, 1 is none"……


----------



## CanAm

bykfixer said:


> CanAm how does the beam color of the warm XL50 compare to the NLL? Do you prefer one over the other? Also the M6?
> 
> I have warm minimags and solitaires but have not tried the XL50.
> 
> And next time anybody asks you can reply the CPF slogan "2 is 1, 1 is none"……



The warm XL50 is warmer than the Malkoff NLL, but not quite as warm as the PM6. I'd guess 3700k. It's a nice light, having a high (200lm) and low (80lm) is handy, but I wish they would've left off the strobe or given it a third power level. A little more throw than the Malkoff as well, or at least a tighter beam. The Malkoff has a smoother, floodier, and slightly cooler light, and I think a slightly higher CRI. The LF body feels a little more solid than the Mag. Still a solid light, though - someone liked mine enough to take it home on a job in the fall, and I recently recommended it to a friend who's tired of using their cellphone at work. The warm version is much easier on the eyes than the circa 2013 XL50 it replaced.
Mostly I reach for the Malkoff'd light when I need a floodier beam or dead-simple UI, and the Mag when I want more lumens or a tighter spot. The tint difference, while noticeable, isn't enough to be a deciding factor.

The M6 is my favorite of all three, but it eats batteries so for a prolonged use it's not what I reach for. 

"2 is one" is why I have two pocketable lights at work, plus a headlamp and a 2d mag in my full kit.


----------



## Megalamuffin

The last two days I’ve had to do work in the crawlspace under two different houses, naturally a light is necessary and my surefire E1L took the job and handled it well. I really like the simplicity of that light.


----------



## hsa

Used the red emitter in a Pelican 7600 to navigate to and from the scope with the grandkids to look at M-42. (Orion nebula). Yeah I hugged the grandkids, I've been vaccinated.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used a Tattu U15-UV to locate oil spots on the driveway. It's 365nm with a Woods Glass filter... kind of a Convoy knock-off.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Used my S2+ SST20 2700K on ceiling bounce to illuminate the bathroom while I took a shower after a kid's party. Beautiful cozy warm white light to relax to after the hours of setting up the event, the stress of not getting the reservations for swimming pool and playground on time, and the kilometers walked (the party location is about 200m and three flights of stairs from my flat, and I walked this more than 10 times back and forth).


----------



## YAK-28

used my nitecore tip2 to help with some wiring for a bathroom vent fan. the magnetic end held it well as i was stripping wires for some switches. :twothumbs


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD-36R to read some tiny labels on a patch panel.


----------



## pnwoutdoors

pnwoutdoors said:


> *Malkoff M61W in a SolarForce L2, 1x AW 18650-P 2900mAh cell* -- Rooted around the basement and checked the furnaces, water heater, listed the spare filters and supplies. The nice warmth of this LED proved useful, again, making it very easy to read the labels on the units.



Ten years later, I find I'm still almost exclusively using the *Malkoff M61* units in SolarForce tubes. Recently swapped out all of the AW 18650 2900 for new Panasonic NCR18650B 3400mAh protected cells.

Rooted around the car's engine bay, in the hour before the sun was fully up. Poked around the house's water heater, to check on things. Have found one of the "low" (*Malkoff M60LL*) lights to be great for reading extra-small fonts on packaging, lately. (Getting old is fun.)

Haven't found a better light than these Malkoff drop-ins. Bomb-proof, great quality of light, great spill with sufficient throw, undeterred by any weather (even when temps fall into the single digits). Have more than half a dozen of the things and still come back to them nearly daily.

Even with SolarForce mostly (seemingly) out of the flashlight business, having initially purchased plenty of spares has left me with a great inventory of go-to lights I can rely on.


----------



## LogansRun

I used my JB RRT-01 (2019 ver) w/ 18500 extender on a brief walk last night along a rail trail near my home.

Tonight, I will be using my bike lights (Exposure Strada 1200 and Lezyne Strip Alert 300 Pro) for a 2hr night ride to get some air.



Katherine Alicia said:


> My Manker E04 mule light (modded), Perfect for late night "Berlin School" jam sessions!


Very cool. That Manker E04 is such a tiny right-angle light! Wish they introduced an 18350 light to replace this discontinued one.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Used my S2+ Nichia to check on a tooth of mine that underwent partial cavity repair (very sneaky decay that infiltrated beyond the filling, only found out because the tooth got chipped when I was eating). Couldn't finish it in one session because it's too deep, I'll need a root canal first, but it's patched up nicely and not hurting at all. The girl that worked on it did a great job so far :thumbsup:


----------



## bykfixer

CanAm said:


> The warm XL50 is warmer than the Malkoff NLL, but not quite as warm as the PM6. I'd guess 3700k. It's a nice light, having a high (200lm) and low (80lm) is handy
> <snip>
> "2 is one" is why I have two pocketable lights at work, plus a headlamp and a 2d mag in my full kit.



Sorry I didn't respond sooner CanAm. I bought a well used life sized Hot Wheels car so have been reading a lot of "how to fix my car" material. 

It's nice they did a full output warm XL50. The minimags and solitaires are throttled back some in the case of the solitaire, a lot in the case of the minimag. But to me that's ok. 
The XL50 has what looks like a spotlight beam so compared to a Malkoff it's like a phillips head versus a flathead screw driver. Each has a best use. I may end up with a warm XL50 afterall. I like the beam of the XL50/100 so knowing that warm beam is a bit warmer than a Malkoff neutral definitely piques my interest. 
By the way, if your source of modules for the Peli M6 dries up the Pentagon BX2 module is almost identical and works in the Pelican. 

Now back to topic, I've been fixing non working $2 solar yard lights after work lately. As they'd stop working I'd put them in a "someday" pile thinking the battery no longer took a charge. Turns out some had rusty contact points so I'd clean that and shine a flashlight over the photocell to give it a boost and see if my work was complete or not. Some of the old batteries were still good. Most of the lights were salvaged. My local Home Depot no longer stocks AA size solar lamp batteries but have 10340 now. They are too short to use in these older lights without a spring stretch so I'll either buy some extra eneloops or find AA size somewhere else. But it sure is fun using a flashlight to jump start these lights.


----------



## jimmy1970

Used my trusty early (3 speed only) Prometheus Alpha warm MCE light whilst working on my wife’s Camry in a dimly lit home garage. Replaced the lower control arms, front brake rotors and pads, the top engine stabilizer bar, engine oil and filter change and also replaced the worn out drivers’ seat. 

2 x 18650s on medium output mode later and the job was done. Fantastic warm and floody beam is always kind to these old eyes. The non-anodized finish shows up no damage after being dropped dozens of times. 😉

My most used light!


----------



## CanAm

bykfixer said:


> Sorry I didn't respond sooner CanAm. I bought a well used life sized Hot Wheels car so have been reading a lot of "how to fix my car" material.



No worries, we all have real-life to deal with, and at least it sounds like you've been busy in a good way. 
If you like the XL50 already you'll like the warm. I just wish they'd leave off the strobe. Thanks for the tip about the Peli modules.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD-36R to try to determine whether an LCD TV with a blown backlight was otherwise alive. Sometimes it works but this time it didn't, probably due to heavy A/R material on the screen. You win some and you lose some.


----------



## Burgess

Just walked to my mailbox,
(about half a mile, round-trip)
using my Prometheus/47's Quark 2xAA Slate Blue
flashlight, on medium (about 80 Lumens, i believe).


----------



## Owen

I have tons of flashlight use on a nightly basis, and putting it here would be pointless, but I pulled a stupid tonight, and two of my lights saw what was, for them, an unusual amount of use. 
When I left for work, I was carrying a bunch of crap-work bag, gym bag, garbage for the trash can, etc. 
About 8-9 miles from home, after getting on the interstate, I realized I'd set my phone down on the trunk of my car.
I thought the most likely places would be near my driveway, or the turn out of my neighborhood. I didn't see it at either of those places with the Zebralight SC64w HI, and ended up driving 7 miles with my blinkers and fog lights on, holding my Malkoff Hound Dog out the window, and using it as a spotlight to scan the side of the road.
It's all hills and curves, but I guess getting stuck behind a slow driver on the way out was a blessing this time('cause I love to drive, and am slingin' it when there's no interference). Somehow my phone made it to the last turn before getting on the interstate. 
These soft rubber OtterBox phone covers are really grippy!
Anyway, the poker had turned off, the light was green, and I had juked left, then cut in hard for the right turn at 40+mph, so was now shining the Hound Dog on the other side...and thank you, Lord, there was my phone 







I always think of this Hound Dog XP-L N as my most favorite, but least practical(due to it's size) flashlight, but I was sure glad to have it in my bag, and it may have just paid for itself several times over.


----------



## Owen

When you're never late, and your coworkers know you're a flashaholic:


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Used my Zebralight H600d to light my way around the corner,and down the block to Bellagios Pizza.
(Grabbing a evening snack).


----------



## tech25

I used my Zebralight H600fc and Manker Mk39vn to go through my attic to look for holes in the eves. 

my zebra light is one of my two used lights (along with my HDS rotary) and the Manker is my bi gun for when I need a lot of light.


----------



## kamagong

Just came back from a weekend camping trip. I recognized this mark on the campsite's table. Wasn't able to identify the specific model that made it though.




[


----------



## AMD64Blondie

This morning I'll be using my Zebralight H600d,and my Zebralight SC700d to light my way down to work.

(my Olight SR1 II Ti has been bumped aside in favor of my new Manker E14 NW,which is arriving today.)


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Used my new C8+ LNM1 to find a sneaky cricket that found its way inside my bedroom. Damn varmints have infested my district recently and this is the second one I find this week; the first one was in the kitchen chirring up a storm inside the bin at 2AM. Really difficult to pinpoint too, took me like 10 minutes before I said 'screw it' and sprayed the trash can, that shut him right up :devil:

Tomorrow's bug spraying day. We'll see if it takes care of the ones outside the buildings. Regardless, next time I mop the floor it'll be with a mix of water, detergent and a bit of deltametrine.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Used my S2+ SST20 to locate and fumigate yet another cricket, except this time the little cretin jumped right on my stomach when I was falling asleep in bed. :green: The tough part was getting to sleep again after that.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD36R on medium to illuminate a dark room for someone who was setting up for a musical recording session.


----------



## 340pd

That little copper Maratac AAA is used multiple times per day. Today it was checking salt level in the softener and changing cabled in a new desktop followed by plugging in a new cablebox.


----------



## bykfixer

A brief night shift operation for a few nights prompted me to carry a Maglite ML150LRS set on factory default to look for cracked concrete under some bridges looking for places to tap with a hammer to listen for the hollow sound of bad concrete. You get a nice "pink, pink" sound on good concrete and "thunk" sound on dead concrete. Bridges built in the 1960's in a particular location in my state are being rehab'd using some trial and error methods. Being the interstate is pretty busy in daytime whenever they can't work from the side of roadway and need to use a lane it has to be done at night. 

The crew fixing up the bridges is a group of hard working mountain folks from Tennessee. Now when I shined the 800 lumens from my Maglite there was no real reaction except to say "a leetl to the ryt pluease" in a strong southern drawl. But when I pulled out the tiny (by the Maglite in comparision) Elzetta Bones tonight and shined it onto concrete 75' above us I heard a chorus of "dang, that's a brat leetle lat you got thar". These are folks who are not strangers to bright flashlights. Much brighter than what I was carrying, but pop can size or larger. They work hard and play just as hard so they know good tools. When asked how much to acquire a Bones and I said $145 I heard "dern, nawt too shabby". Next was "Marican made?" My reply "yes sir"…… one guy said "shoot my auntie is named Elzetta, Ima get her one of those" lol. 

Tomorrow I'll whip out my PKDL PR-1 and wow them with that one.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Took my Punto to my brother's most liked mechanic shop an hour ago. Very good folks, pleasant, honest and good at their jobs, but as usual, they're short on flashlights (not that I blame them). My Nichia S2+ was a huge help in spotting the issues with my little hatchback, going from the burnt out lamps to the suspension.

Much as they were awed by the S2+ (it was only driven at about 490mA, didn't need to go any brighter, and it was still a showstopper), they were even more impressed by the car's condition given its age. What can I say, I take good care of my stuff. I'll be the one in hot water if any of my equipment fails from neglect 

Later, as l was going out, they asked about it. I explained that it really is a nice light, but for our financial standing, it's an investment: torch + batteries + charger are expensive off the bat but will last you _years._


----------



## CanAm

Used a Peli m6 with a LF three mode to light up a very dark equipment locker. We were trying to replace some rental gear with pieces the production company owned. It was just a mess in there though, the previous crew were total pigs.
The other grip I was working with was impressed with the light. I told him it's probably the most expensive tool I bring to set.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Went on a early morning hike up Iron Mountain by Poway, CA during the total lunar eclipse. Was cloudy until about 5 minutes from the summit where I started seeing the eclipse in totality. Started the hike at 2:45 a.m. about when the eclipse started. Used a Nitecore MH10 V2 at 300 lumens for the way up. Summited by 4:10 a.m. and watched the eclipse until 4:30. Used a Luci Lux Pro Lantern at the picnic table on low and a Nitecore NU20 headlight for hands free tasks. Used the MH10 V2 for the way down. Saw the rest of the phases of the eclipse on the way back. Saw the sunrise on my ride home. Had total darkness on the way up the trail between the eclipse and the cloudy sky. Had fun using my lights, got a good workout, and got a spectacular view.


----------



## Celery

Nice! I went out for a walk to view the eclipse around 3:30-4:30am using a HDS 4k XPL rotary 18650 to navigate the dark streets.


----------



## bykfixer

Used a tailstanding Maglite ML300 on eco mode to ceiling bounce enough light to finish removing varnish stripper from a piece of furniture Mrs Fixer is restoring. 





Lot's of reflection light off a canopy over the furniture





Done with removing stripper, now for finish sanding.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD36R to investigate a device that had a cable that started to smoke. Also used it as illumination for my phone to get a good photo of the burned area of the cable.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Had to maneuver inside an empty lot to make a 180 while doing a grocery crawl. The street I was in was far too busy to do a 3-point turnaround in the tarmac, so I drove onto the lot and used the empty space to change direction. Out came the Convoy M2 SST20 to serve as auxiliary lighting for the headlights, so I could see where I was turning.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Zebralight SC64w being used this morning for laundry day.

(Checking inside the washer and dryer in my apartment building's laundry room, to make sure I don't leave any clothes behind.)


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

To search for the missing TV remote in my bedroom. It was jammed between the mattress and the wall. Scary few minutes, I just hope no one loses their tv remote ever again #neveragain ✊🏼


----------



## RSP08

I was cleaning a very small filter and wanted to see how dirty it was and how clean I was getting it. Using the flashlight every time I used the brush to clean the filter I would shine the light to see how much progress was done.


----------



## bykfixer

Welcome aboard RSP. 
Good idea using a flashlight to see your progress.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Going to take my new Eagletac D25A2 with me tomorrow afternoon, 
when I go shopping at Safeway.


----------



## Havok

Using my Sofirn Q8 to charge up a new Solar watch.


----------



## Owen

Used my 4000K MDC HA 123 leaving the house, and then to light up a frog on the way in to work, before the work light and headlamp took over.


----------



## 3_gun

Used a cheap, usb rechargeable eBay light (abt 150L zoomie) to look around at an estate sale. Do it just about every weekend. Best flashlight find? 1st gen Surefire x300 for $5.

eBay cheapie works great for this kinda thing since you're always setting the light down to look at stuff. Who cares if you forget to pick-up a $5 light. Lesson learned after backtracking 10mile to recover a Surefire L2.


----------



## Poppy

Owen said:


> Used my 4000K MDC HA 123 leaving the house, and then to light up a frog on the way in to work, before the work light and headlamp took over.


Owen,
Your pictures are so well composed, that it makes me wonder if you are a professional photographer.

Nice work!


----------



## jmsodpc

My washing machine started to leak. 

I used my nitecore tc20 to scan around
The machine to see where the leak was 
Coming from. Repair guy comes tomorrow.


----------



## fuyume

I live on the edge of the downtown area of my town in a rural county, so the houses here are fairly close together. I can’t afford air conditioning, so at night I need to keep the windows open and the fans going. Unfortunately, that means the neighbors can see right into my bedroom, and it’s still too hot for clothing, so I don’t bother wearing any at home. The high yesterday was 94°F and it topped out at about 89°F indoors.

With the lights and or TV/computer on at night, I can’t move around the house, or everyone will see my charms, so if I need to get up, I turn off the screens and use my flashlight cupped in my hand to see where I’m putting my feet. As long as I am sitting on my futon on the floor, no one can see me, but as soon as I stand up, I’m naked for the whole world to see.


----------



## tech25

I used my HDS rotary (NLT with DC-fix), Convoy C8 from MTN electronics and ZL SC600w (original version). I was on a wooded property with the back half in complete darkness. The HDS was great as my general EDC, the DC-fix probably took away from reaching out a bit but it’s my edc light and I mostly use it closer up. When the 18500 body comes in, I might try to get a different head for edc and use the NLT for outdoors. 

The C8 was great for reaching out but I think I’m going to upgrade to a light with an SBT90 for a bigger hotspot/spill- because why not? 

A big surprise was my (not so outdated) SC600w original (xml) with DC-fix. On Turbo it lit up a huge area in front of me and was really easy on the eyes. For the most part, I used a level down from turbo but bumped it up more than I had to for fun.


----------



## sld

Used my HDS rotary with 18650 battery tube to find & eliminate a wasp nest in the attic.


----------



## LeanBurn

Petzl headlamp to set up a tent, family member decided it would be fun last minute before bedtime 🌙


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD36R to locate some sparklers in a metal storage bin yesterday.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Lent my Convoy M2 to my mechanic so he could check a leak on the engine. Turns out it was not oil (I feared it was a pierced crankcase from accidentally ramping off a speedbump this week oo but radiator fluid from decayed seals. Costly repair but not as much as I dreaded.

Tomorrow, I'm on foot.


----------



## AstroTurf

too funny!!!



fuyume said:


> I live on the edge of the downtown area of my town in a rural county, so the houses here are fairly close together. I can’t afford air conditioning, so at night I need to keep the windows open and the fans going. Unfortunately, that means the neighbors can see right into my bedroom, and it’s still too hot for clothing, so I don’t bother wearing any at home. The high yesterday was 94°F and it topped out at about 89°F indoors.
> 
> With the lights and or TV/computer on at night, I can’t move around the house, or everyone will see my charms, so if I need to get up, I turn off the screens and use my flashlight cupped in my hand to see where I’m putting my feet. As long as I am sitting on my futon on the floor, no one can see me, but as soon as I stand up, I’m naked for the whole world to see.


----------



## Cyclops942

I used my Olight Perun on low to read the packaging of an item.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I got to test out my new olight warrior mini 2 a lot today, fixed a water leak in a crawlspace this morning and fixed leaks in a grid ceiling to finish out the day. The light was essential for both. Back at it tomorrow.


----------



## ELZ

I used my Elzetta 2-cell with a M61W to locate my dogs who were poking around for vermin in my back yard.


----------



## bykfixer

Mrs Fixer asked "honey, do you have a flashlight?" Well that kinda blew me away. It's like asking is the sun bright. But…… I had to say "no……not within 5 feet"…… 4 paces away (10-15') there were 3. Come to think of it I forget what she used it for.


----------



## aznsx

bykfixer said:


> Mrs Fixer asked "honey, do you have a flashlight?"



Still laughing! If she ever quits her day job, she's a natural as a comedienne!


----------



## Cyclops942

I used my Olight i1R2 to check the level of water in a flower vase.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Used my newest Convoy S2+ (SST20 2700K, 30º TIR) to fill up my swamp cooler, checking the water level so it wouldn't surpass the maximum. It's a daily task in the dry season, so the torch's been seeing quite a bit of use.


----------



## beerguy21

I use my Quark in moonlight mode to check on the kids sleeping when I go to bed.


----------



## GREENREBELLION

Used my D4v2 to check the clunk in my R/C airplane's translucent fuel tank to see if it was still operating properly.


----------



## 3_gun

Used a Klarus EP10 to look for a cat that hates me. Surprising light so far. Ran on/at high (1000L claimed & close if not there) for over 40 minutes in a light rain storm. Picked it up for under $20 w/battery & shipping. Simple interface, usable light levels & to this point performing well beyond its price point.


----------



## GoVegan

Used my trusty HDS (talistanding) to light the bathroom while I had a shower and shave this evening. The default on, Medium (9.4 lumens) seemed perfect.

Don't worry! The shower didn't kill it... it's a Clicky. :laughing:


----------



## Bullzeyebill

My 200 lumen clicky went through a was and dryer cycle a few days ago with no problems.

Bill


----------



## bykfixer

Wow! I'm surprised the "thump, thud, bam, thud" from it dropping onto the dryer drum didn't drive you nuts. 
A penny in mine drives me bannanas. :shakehead


----------



## Bullzeyebill

A very full load not monitored by me.

Bill


----------



## 3_gun

Getting the feeling I'll be here a lot. Used my new Fenix SD11 to do a few photo tests. New light, old camera played well together. First thoughts .. learning curve is going to be pretty flat, easy light to use & Fenix needs to dumb down the build/cost & market this as a camera light only. Broad even light, run time w/123a's better than camera battery, no flicker in movie mode & covers the entire frame in every setting I've tried so far. First impressions = solid 5/5. I'm going to have a much harder time taking bad pictures but I'm sure I'll find a way


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Taking my Zebralight H600d with me when I go out bowling with a group of my coworkers tonight.

Even though we're only going to be out until 7 pm(I'll probably get home before 8 pm)..

I'd rather have a bright, hands-free light if I needed it.

Surprisingly, the H600d is fairly comfortable in my shorts pockets.


----------



## tech25

Used my BLF LT1 as a night light for my little ones.
Used my HDS rotary with a globe to give my kid an idea of how time zones work.


----------



## Ishango

I've been camping for the past three weeks. So I've used (switching between them all the time) my SL 1L-1AA, Olight S Mini, Acebeam EC35 II, Foursevens Mini ML, PD22 UE and Wurkkos FC11 daily. Have my HDS Clicky Executive 140 as backup.

And I've been using the Sofirn BLF LT1 as lantern.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Had to use my Convoy M2 to survey my brother's motorcycle after a crash while he was doing his delivery job.

I'm no mechanic, but I saw no non-cosmetic damage aside from the clutch handle being broken. Depressingly cannot say the same about his ankle that got crushed between the bike and the corner of the car that he collided with, a VERY bad break according to the medic 😟 All I can hope and pray for is that he does not sustain any nerve damage from it and recovers fully.

EDIT: No nerve damage at all, and the break looked way worse than it actually was. He's recovering well. ✌️


----------



## york2

I use my Niteye EYE12 daily for walking my dogs in the morning with a ProTac 90X as a backup if I need more light to identify the creatures I hear in the woods. At night, I use my Nitecore SRT3 with my EDC light, the EDCL1-T or EDCL2-T, as a backup. The SRT3 is downstairs with my computer so it's easy to access.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Fenix pd36r in the crawlspace, today and yesterday. Just an awesome light.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD36R on various levels today to show some contractors around a dimly lit area and help them examine some drawings and equipment.

Jean-Luc Descarte, glad to hear your brother is ok.


----------



## pumps

I went out with my dogs in the back yard and I used my army surplus MX-991/U angle head light that I've converted to LED and D-AA adapters. I like it's simplicity. At night I worry about coyotes even though I've never seen then in my yard. Foxes, racoons,deer yes I've seen on my cameras. But I have seen coyotes in the neighborhood.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Used my M1 at 50% mode (max mode of Biscotti group 8), lying on its side on the ground, to help me spot and clean a juice spill on the floor. It was cashew juice on white porcelain, so pretty difficult to see from above!


----------



## bykfixer

I had to look up cashew juice. Sounds like a wonderful product.

I forgot my phone last night before retiring, so it was not charging on the bedside table. 
What to do? It can last up to 3 days without needing a charge but……I have flashlights on my bedside table. 

Instead of a 1/2 lumen from my Elzetta G-RCR I opted for 1.5 from the G-AA. Even though it's only 1.5 lumens coming from a small AA sized light it looks about 10x brighter than a 1/2 lumen coming from a CR123 sized light.


----------



## Olumin

I use my lights every night before going to bed to search the house for mosquitoes. In all the rooms with open windows. I like it very chilly so I always open all the windows when its cool outside. It can take up to an hour and I wont go to bed when I know there is still a mosquito hiding somewhere. I have issues. But no stings this year. maybe one.

Also use my mdc to search bottle caps for insects. Every single one. Little black ones. They hide in them. Its horrible.


----------



## aznsx

Olumin said:


> I use my lights every night before going to bed to search the house for mosquitoes. In all the rooms with open windows. I like it very chilly so I always open all the windows when its cool outside. It can take up to an hour and I wont go to bed when I know there is still a mosquito hiding somewhere. I have issues. But no stings this year. maybe one.
> 
> Also use my mdc to search bottle caps for insects. Every single one. Little black ones. They hide in them. Its horrible.


This gets my personal 'best laugh of the day' award man. I know it's serious, and I'm with ya, but I'm still laughing.


----------



## knucklegary

Leave garlic around house windows, and eat garlic, keeps those blood suckers at bay. 
Unwanted folks might keep there distance too!👽


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Used my S2+ Nichia to help a buddy of mine adjust the disc brake on my bike. The extra light was essential to check the pads-to-rotor slack and alignment. No more pad rubbing for me!


----------



## GeorgeTan

Used my freshly bought nitecore MH25S to walk from my office to parking lot, the distance between my office to parking lot is around 400Meter, i work in a factory, and there arent many lights in the path, so when the night comes, it gets really really dark , the best part is when i arrived at the parking lot, 80% of the lights in there was turn off, i didnt know why, maybe its broken ? So i can use MH25S to its full capability.


----------



## knucklegary

Broken dishwasher door balance cord. Requires laying on back removing floor kick plate screws with Microstream AAA in mouth
Btw, Streamlight changed LED in their AAA, and not for the better. New (Cree?) emitter has awful tint, even more blue than before, and one ugly lookin hot spot! 
But it gets the job done, with help from a rug rat 🐶


----------



## bykfixer

I'm tearing down an electrified building in my back yard and need to install a circuit breaker between the house and building as it is straight wired from the house to a fuse box in the building. 

The house I live in had an addition added at some point. But did they build the addition over the underground cable? I've yet to find where the cable leaves the panel box and goes to underground. 

The house has remnants of an older central climate control that included a humidity line. As in a 1/8" water pipe that once (apparently) fed water to the old heater at one point in the 1970's. 

The 2D Maglite ML300LX made it so I could have instant daylight under the crawl spaces and attic as I try to figure out old wiring from new. Yes, the house was rewired at some point from alluminum wire to copper. Alluminum wire was very popular when my house was built. 

Nobody is still alive that owned the house nor the builder so I'll cut the main off for a bit and install a weather tight panel box where the old one is in the building as the concrete slab it sits on now will be a small pavillion later on.


----------



## YAK-28

my wife lost a sewing needle and asked for help finding it(in a non painful way), so out came the newest addition to the collection, an astrolux EAO1S 4-xhp 50.2 6500k cw and there is your needle... now i just need to find good batteries to keep the light happy.


----------



## pumps

Last night I used my little Olight i3E EOS to help a paramedic get an IV started. His hands were full but he does carry a light.


----------



## CanAm

Last night wrapping out of a location after 12 hours of filming my M6 and my E2 VME were in play for the de-rig and dummy check (looking around for equipment that's been left behind). Most of our crew carries headlamps or small lights, but the higher output and nicer beams of those two make them good for a search. I sent the VME out with our dolly grip who had forgotten his light, and the M6 with one of our newer guys who only had a weak headlamp. Both of them commented on the quality. 
Klein, Black Diamond, and Petzl are the main headlamps, but people carry a lot of absolute crap for flashlights.


----------



## fuyume

Not actually today, but yesterday, I had the opportunity to pick up some work operating the audio system for a screening of Pascal Giacomini's film, Out of Chaos: An Artist's Journey in Haiti, and this was the first gig I've picked up where I was carrying my 2021 Fenix E12 v2.0. The Low 5 lumen mode was perfect for illuminating the audio console in the darkened art gallery where we were showing the film, without disturbing the patrons too much.

It was the first audio work I've be able to snag since about two years ago, because of the pandemic. It's a bit nerve-wracking, still, with the Delta variant still making the rounds, but we have the highest rate of vaccination in the country, with 79% of people over 12yo fully vaccinated, and most people are still conscientious about masking, distancing, and hygiene, so we're as safe as is really possible to get without going back to full quarantine.

Going to and from the event, I used my 2021 Fenix PD36 TAC as my bicycle headlamp, as a daytime running light on the way there, and as a headlight on the way home in the dark. The 150 and 350 lumen modes work out really well for those purposes. And of course, my Cat Eye Auto Rapid 3 did yeoman's duty as my bicycle taillight.


----------



## bykfixer

A scheduled night shift operation was postponed but I was ready with a PKDL PR-1 and PL-2 along with a Maglite ML25 (with glass lens), a Maglite ML150LRS (with glass lens) and a Streamlight double clutch helmet light. 

I used the PR-1 to find a porta-john to eliminate a cup of coffee before driving home.


----------



## 3_gun

Used the flat tail cap on my IF25a to smash a spider


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Used my PD-36R to look for some tiny things in my backpack.


----------



## CanAm

Played a Lumens Factory E2/Malkoff VME to do a quick search for gear before wrapping our final location on a movie shoot last night. Loaned my Mag XL50 to our lead grip because he only carries a headlamp and it doesn't throw well. I'm slowly getting him into better tools, and lights are nothing if not a tool on set.
LX guys commented on the CRI on both of them. The Malkoff is nice but I wish I'd gone for warm over neutral. I will say, 80 lumens of Malkoff looks like more.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> A scheduled night shift operation was postponed but I was ready with a PKDL PR-1 and PL-2 along with a Maglite ML25 (with glass lens), a Maglite ML150LRS (with glass lens) and a Streamlight double clutch helmet light.
> 
> I used the PR-1 to find a porta-john* to eliminate a cup of coffee* before driving home.


LOL... I misread this to say: to *illuminate *a cup of coffee! 
I must have photons on the brain.


----------



## bykfixer

I can *see *that
Pun kinda intended


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Poppy said:


> LOL... I misread this to say: to *illuminate *a cup of coffee!
> I must have photons on the brain.





bykfixer said:


> I used the PR-1 to find a porta-john to eliminate a cup of coffee before driving home.


You don't buy coffee - you rent it.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Last Friday was the first time I ever saw a haboob in my region. For some 10 minutes, the dust kicked up by the front literally turned the 3PM daytime into darker than night. Something like 250 trees fell, most of them just straight up uprooted, many more had limbs broken off, and so many fell on power lines that 80% of the city was blacked out (some districts still are out of power to this day). Had to open the glass doors at work to let the pressure stabilize, or the glass doors at the front and back of the building _would_ have burst open. Scary times! 

Power surprisingly held strong at work, but my home was in one of the outage regions. As I get off in the later afternoon and the sky was heavily overcast, we used a few lights to see by in the apartment - my mother used a Convoy S2 (7135x8, XM-L2 4C) in ceiling bounce, later I gave her my Lumintop Tool AA 2.0 (XP-L 6500K) with an old Thrunite T10 diffuser to put on the table, and I settled with my black S2+ (7135x4, SST20 2700K, 30° TIR) to read my paperback copy of Rose Madder. Not even an hour later, we were having dinner, and boom, power is restored!

Not much flashlight use for this "dream scenario", but I'm glad it didn't have to go any longer than it did. Mostly because the complex's front gate is electric, and with no power and heavy rain on tenant rush hour, it had to be left wide open.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD-36R on one of the higher brightness settings to p[oint at stuff 70-100 feet away in a large, dimly lit and cavernous room at work.


----------



## bykfixer

My dog said "woof woof" kinda quiet like. That's his way of saying "intruder a hundred yards out". So I went out back with a Maglite ML300 and heard Boston "More Than a Feeling" off in the distance. I shined the light toward the music and heard "my bad" and the music turned down. It wasn't very loud but the neighbor must have thought it bothered me.


----------



## CHNeal

Peak Eiger in my mouth on top of a old boiler adjusting the high limit switch.


----------



## knucklegary

PL2 in mouth under sink. Gad dang it my garbage disposal is leaking through the case dripping out of the reset button. Seals shot!!


----------



## parnass

I just came in from outside, where we are in the middle of a violent thunder/rain/wind storm. A downspout had been blown away by high wind gusts and I used a new Streamlight ProTac 1L-1AA to find the downspout and reattach it.

Earlier this evening I used the same light to check for basement water leakage.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Just now I was putting my lunchbox in the fridge at work when I saw a little bit of leakage around the lid. It was bean sauce. Used my S2+ 219C to check if the thermal bag I carry the lunchbox in had gotten dirty from it.

It had, but it was an almost insignificant bit, and easily cleaned.


----------



## CHNeal

Used MD2/M61HOT to get to work early today.



P


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Is that biking or walking?


----------



## CHNeal

Bike this morning. Usually it’s walking but need to be in at 0530 this morning so took the bike. Quick 20 min ride with a great headlight.


----------



## knucklegary

parnass said:


> I just came in from outside, where we are in the middle of a violent thunder/rain/wind storm. A downspout had been blown away by high wind gusts and I used a new Streamlight ProTac 1L-1AA to find the downspout and reattach it.
> 
> Earlier this evening I used the same light to check for basement water leakage.
> 
> View attachment 18710


You and me both.. It started raining Sunday afternoon. The hardest fell in evening around 10pm. Manker E03H got a good workout. Tho, last thing on my mind was how pretty the Hi Cri tint is watching my backyard fill up with rain water.. 7am this morning it was still raining.. All said and done we got 7.5" rain. Broke old record from 1880 of 5.5" for October. Good start for the reservoirs!


----------



## fuyume

This evening, my organisation hosted a reception for a new Artist in Residence, which took place outdoors in an open but heated tent. I was in charge of making the name badges for everyone, so when it came time at the end of the nighttime event to collect all the badges for reuse, including all the ones that hadn't been picked up from the welcome tent, I used my Fenix E12 v2.0, which fits quite nicely into my evening bag, to search the ground surrounding the table in the welcome tent where the badges had been made available. A few had blown off the table, so I was very glad to have my tiny EDC light with me.

Upon arriving home, I realised I was almost out of wine, so I hopped on my bicycle and once again used my Fenix PD36 TAC on its handlebar mount as my head light and my Cat Eye Auto Rapid 3 LED tail light (1xAA) to go to the market and buy more. Still haven't charged it, about six weeks since I got it, and it's still going strong. I expect it probably will not last too much longer, as I use it for about an hour a night 2-3 times a week. I use the 150 lumen mode for most of my ride, but I use the 350 lumen mode for a short downhill stretch were I coast up to about 25-30 mph, so the extra brightness makes it a bit safer.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD36R to work in the back of an incredibly cramped equipment rack.


----------



## CHNeal

This morning I used my hound dog to teach a rude bicylist a lesson in trail etiquette. The first 3 days of this week I have had a bit of a run in with a cyclist that insists on running a high lumen / candela strobe adjusted straight ahead riding down the middle of the trail at 0530. 
I asked that maybe lose the strobe on a trail and maybe adjust down a bit to not just destroy the vision of others on the trail And stay to one side. Response was a mumble of some sort and rode on. That was tuesday, Wednesday here he is again and I told him to adjust the freaking light And move over. He yelled for me to **** off he has to see…
This morning the Hound Dog lit him up enough that he swerved, yelled and stoped after passing me. *** bag says that I should not do that to people as now he can’t see…I responded “ **** off I gotta see”.
Damn I love this light.


----------



## bykfixer

Road rage on bicycles……whoda-thunk? 

I used a headlamp on low setting to defrost my freezer. There's a little dispersal cup that spreads out water for the ice maker. A block of ice had formed in the cup, so the water was unknowingly spreading in the ice maker and around it. That led to a few unseen igloos at the rear of the freezer I keep loaded with frozen bottles of water. Some were hidden behind a wall of ice. 
The headlamp helped find the shiney frozen water clinging in crevices that were removed via a paint scraper and dental pick.


----------



## CHNeal

Hound Dog on my Saturday morning walk. Cut it short as I have to work today. Did spot 3 coyotes and the normal fox sentry I see every Saturday and Sunday morning sitting on the same rock on the same little hill between 4:45 and 5:15. I like the fox am a creature of habit and am walking past that spot at that time.
Before the hound dog I could only see his eyes and vague outline. With the hound dog he is front and center.


----------



## CHNeal

bykfixer said:


> Road rage on bicycles……whoda-thunk?


It would appear that in todays bright new world there are A-holes everywhere, or….its just me.


----------



## bykfixer

Good manners are going the way of the honest politician CH. 

I used my 4D Maglite to bash a little lady over the head for taking too long to cross the road, then I strobed a baby long enough to steal its candy……
Just kidding but it is sad to see how much courtesy is lacking in America anymore. 

In the meantime I did do one dastardly deed. I used my cellular phone for a flashlight early this morning.


----------



## hsa

Newest litigation from congress is that 3D is the max allowed for bashing old ladies. Better watch out.


----------



## CHNeal

bykfixer said:


> In the meantime I did do one dastardly deed. I used my cellular phone for a flashlight early this morning.


I was caught doing that very thing last night! My daughter was over and asked me to look at a loose pin on her watch band. I had already emptied my pockets from work but hadn’t changed clothes so no pocket Eiger on me. Grabbed my phone off the table and she gasped! Said if she had done that I would have never let her live it down. She was of course correct!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I've also had to fall back on my phone's flashlight occasionally. It's better than nothing. Mayhe a phone flashlight should be called a "flashlette."


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Had to use my S2+ Nichia to find my mother's water bottle under her bed. It had dropped and rolled all the way to rest against the opposite wall! Annoying. Retrieved it (had to move the whole bed) and the night was saved. 

No specific reason for the S2+, it was just the closest torch available. Did get to see the bottle in glorious neutral tint with high CRI, though, which is always a plus 


PhotonWrangler said:


> I've also had to fall back on my phone's flashlight occasionally. It's better than nothing. Mayhe a phone flashlight should be called a "flashlette."


Same here. My phone's flash beam is my widest flooder and it lights up the entirety of my building's staircase really well. As a flashaholic, I'd even risk saying _disturbingly_ well! 

By the by, I'm on board with this new nomenclature. lol


----------



## 3oni

I confess that sometimes I use my phone's main screen -- not even the _flashlight function_ -- as a flashlight for some quick, close-up task. I always feel like a bad enthusiast afterwards. 🙃


----------



## Owen

The back of my house was long overdue for pressure washing, but the sun went down when I was only 3/4 done, so...H600w


----------



## thermal guy

Used my malkoff V7 wildcat to take the kiddos out trick-or-treating. I run it without the diffuser film and it will out throw my 91T on high but with a beam 3 times as big in diameter. Perfect walking light.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Had to replace a length of co-ax cable from the inside to the outside ground block. My PD36R came in handy to see what the situation was at the entrance point to the house in the basement rafters.


----------



## tech25

Used my HDS rotary to find the post of an earring that fell off. Turned it on and saw it glittering on the floor.


----------



## CHNeal

thermal guy said:


> Used my malkoff V7 wildcat to take the kiddos out trick-or-treating. I run it without the diffuser film and it will out throw my 91T on high but with a beam 3 times as big in diameter. Perfect walking light.


This peaks my interest. I have a wildcat arriving in todays mail and I was curious as to its throw and wether or not it might make a more rounded night hike light for me over the Hound Dog.


----------



## thermal guy

The V7 is as far as I can tell almost exactly the same beam pattern as the V6. All flood no hotspot. It will reach out a little bit but not enough for what I like. The V7 without the film is still pretty floody but you get good reach. Give it a shot.


----------



## sween1911

Sitting at the dinner table on a cold, wet, night a few days ago, just as I settle in to relax, my wife lets me know that the air pressure warning on our van came on. Streamlight Protac 1L-1AA to the rescue. Did all four tires on three cars.


----------



## CHNeal

Working an over night tonight so the walk to work was at 11 pm while the crack heads are still wandering around. Hound Dog kept the trail clear.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Had a cookout at my brother's place tonight to celebrate the birthday of one of their neighbors and close friends. Nichia S2+ came in handy to inspect the coal pit at the start.


----------



## Poppy

3oni said:


> I confess that sometimes I use my phone's main screen -- not even the _flashlight function_ -- as a flashlight for some quick, close-up task. I always feel like a bad enthusiast afterwards. 🙃


3oni,
I had to laugh when I read this, because I can relate! 

I used my Crelant CH10 headlamp so I could use two hands to tarp off the attic fan in preparation for winter.


----------



## Repsol600rr

Used my zebralight h600w mk2 on h1 to mow a lawn cuz it was getting to be dark by the time I could even start. A solid hour of use at around 50 degrees got the battery down to 3.55v starting at 4.07. Not as easy as doing it via the giant fireball in the sky but made the task at least possible.


----------



## CHNeal

Peak eiger, usually in my mouth wiring Christmas lights overnight for the last 3 nights.


----------



## thermal guy

I leave mine up all year long. Saves time around the holidays 😁


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Mouth-held my Lumintop EDC01 to see the toenails I was clipping. The awkwardness of it, among other tasks that required mouth-holding, has finally convinced me that I need a proper headlamp. So I hopped on Ali and ordered a Sofirn SP40.


----------



## CHNeal

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> Mouth-held my Lumintop EDC01 to see the toenails I was clipping. The awkwardness of it, among other tasks that required mouth-holding, has finally convinced me that I need a proper headlamp. So I hopped on Ali and ordered a Sofirn SP40.


My only issue with the headlamp is its never as close as my pocket light. Honestly I found the Eiger while searching for a light that was better to hold in my mouth over the HDS that was a bit bigger and heavier then what was comfortable for mor then a few seconds.


----------



## CHNeal

thermal guy said:


> I leave mine up all year long. Saves time around the holidays 😁


I always say that in July Xmas lights go from “ still up” to “up early” !


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Had a UPS fail due to a power surge at work, taking down a collection of electronic devices with it. I used my PD36R to find my way around a tangle of wiring to extract the failed UPS and re-route the loads to other outlets.


----------



## Poppy

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> Mouth-held my Lumintop EDC01 to see the toenails I was clipping. The awkwardness of it, among other tasks that required mouth-holding, has finally convinced me that I need a proper headlamp. So I hopped on Ali and ordered a Sofirn SP40.


I Google the sp40, which led me to buy the d25L. It came today


----------



## Megalamuffin

I’ve been using the olight warrior 3 lately since it is new. I think the turbo is bright enough to light up the crawl space and burn a few spiders along the way.


----------



## bykfixer

Upon pulling a jacket from the closet where coats go to wait until I'm bored with the rotation, I recently pulled out one and found an Emissive Energy Inova X3(?) in the pocket. I did not know that one came with a clicky, but this one has a clicky. 

It's one of the versions with an optic that allows the old school LED to toss light like a much brighter light so I've been playing "blind the critter" with it the last few nights.


----------



## CHNeal

Last night I used a M91T / MD2 to scan the parking garage before walking my wife to our car after dinner and the ballgame. I then apologized to the young couple in the car I was standing behind …


----------



## CHNeal

I forgot that yesterday morning very dark and early I used my MD3/M91T to guide my daughter and I as a we pushed her car out of the street and into a parking lot after I got the call that it “ just stopped running“. I then used low mode to determine that she no longer has an alternator belt…


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Used my Nitecore HC60 headlight, NU10 headlight, and high c.r.i. 80 lumen magnetic 21700 lantern on a hike up Black Mountain in Ramona, CA. 45 minutes into the hike, I had to start using my lights. The HC60 was used exclusively to light my way. I went through 2 3400 unprotected 18650s and one unprotected 3500 18650 during the hike. That headlight does work with cheaper unprotected cells if you put a Harbor Freight rare earth magnet on the positive end of the cell. I used the NU20 strapped to the back of my backpack on the red l.e.d. setting so as to be more visible to vehicles. The trail is a road, so if you make yourself look like a car at night, you don’t get run over by one. Used the magnetic Nitecore lantern on breaks with the battery cinched down and held in place by my backpack’s top opening drawstring. Had the lantern and the NU10 to see for changing batteries. Had a Nitecore E4K, Tip 2, Acebeam H40 headlight, and a Fenix PD10 Ti as backups but didn’t use them. Also took along a Nitecore Electronic whistle/2000 lumen beacon for emergencies. Hike lasted 6 hours 39 minutes including a 30 minute break at the top and was 14.6 miles with over 3000 feet of elevation gain. The Fenix light gave the option of a backup light or a titanium holder for a spare cell for the beacon. The lantern was a kit with a lantern, usb charger, and 21700 battery so I could charge my phone or use the battery in the E4K. Took over a gallon of water to get through the hike (no usable water sources on trail). Weather was perfect and I got a great workout.


----------



## vicv

I couldn’t find my Maglite ml50lx so I went looking for it around the house. Had to use my convoy s2+ to look for it. Was in my daughters room. She was using it for a night light


----------



## Chadder

bykfixer said:


> Upon pulling a jacket from the closet where coats go to wait until I'm bored with the rotation, I recently pulled out one and found an Emissive Energy Inova X3(?) in the pocket. I did not know that one came with a clicky, but this one has a clicky.
> 
> It's one of the versions with an optic that allows the old school LED to toss light like a much brighter light so I've been playing "blind the critter" with it the last few nights.


Wow! On Friday night I pulled a coat out of my closet to go to a football game and in the pocket I found my 4seven PK knight. I completely forgot about it being there! I also played with it all night that night! It was like getting a brand new light. LOL


----------



## bykfixer

Today I found a Coast HP1 in the left pocket of another jacket stashed in my work truck and a gen 1 Pelican 2350 in the right one. The gen 1 was only 100 lumens but was rated at 19,000 candella if I recall correct. It was a thrower. The gen 2 was like 9,000 candella with 175 lumens.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Today I spent a lot of time in basements of several buildings at work, walking into lots of rooms that I've never explored before. My PD36R made it easier to find light switches and avoid tripping hazards.


----------



## Megalamuffin

6P with malkoff M61WLL came in handy a few times during the day and mostly so for replacing a faucet. The beam it puts out is really pleasant on the eyes and is the right brightness for most things. Just excellent.


----------



## bykfixer

The WLL in a 6P was my first Malkoff. What a great combo. 

I've been playing with a Lumens Factory with a M61NLLLL the last few evenings. Nothing special, click on, aim at wall, click back off, repeat.


----------



## Megalamuffin

The 6p came in handy again with a surprise alternator replacement.


----------



## Hamdad

I used my Maglite 2D incandescent to find my cell phone. My wife was still sleeping.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Got my new Nitecore HC60 v2 early this evening and decided to take it on a test run on a hike. From 11:30 p.m. until 3 a.m., I used it hiking up Iron Mountain in Poway, CA all during the near total lunar eclipse. Temperature was in the 40s. Most of the time I used the light on the 40 lumen low which was sufficient for hiking that well travelled trail. I did bump it up to turbo a few times to see it light up an entire hillside. Used the 1 lumen low at the top to see around while taking a break. Used the turbo a couple times back to back on the return trip. Turbo seems to be on about a 3 minute timer and doesn’t get the light warm until the second consecutive use when it’s in the 40s. I do like how floody and even the beam is. Seems that turbo and high drop down to the medium after a few short minutes, but most of the time you’ll only need the lower three settings anyway. The light did well on the hike. Battery voltage tested at 3.9 volts after the hike so I didn’t even make a dent in power usage. Watching that eclipse was awesome and I even saw a meteor as well.


----------



## CanAm

Well, it wasn't /TODAY/ but earlier this week we had some loss of power in my area (North Vancouver) because of the heavy weather. Getting to and from work (on location) and then filming all day in it was it's own special kind of suck and required the use of all kinds of illumination devices, big and small.
About an hour before we wrapped, my girlfriend texted me to say our power was out. When I got home it was (surprise) still out. So I parked the car, pulled my Mag ML300 out of the car door, and clicked it on. Walked through the parking garage, watching people stumble around in the dark or use their phones, then up 6 flights of pitch-black stairs (helping one or two people find their way) before getting into our apartment and finding my girlfriend using my warm white xl50 and a LF 2E/Malkoff NLL to light up the room.
She said she'd never make fun of me for "collecting flashlights" again. I've heard that before, though, and I don't exactly think 5 is a collection...


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Some of my closer family friends know I like and collect lights. Well a year or 2 back, I got a headlamp on a Secret Santa! Yes, it's all plastic; yes, the beam tint is on the level of the OG Fenix E01; yes, it's a muggle-ish no-name brand... But it works well, holds a good charge that lasts hours on the lowest mode (infinite ramping via a dial), and hot dang is the pencil beam on it useful for lighting up my hands when I'm doing maintenance or repairs on something. Super thoughtful present.

Today I used it to troubleshoot an old-ish hoover that suddenly quit working. Took the whole casing apart, removed the motor, and after a few tests, we determined it's the on/off switch on it that is fried. I'll run the hardware stores for a replacement come Monday.


----------



## CHNeal

Used the MD3 Hound Dog on my walk this morning. Well most of it, got an hour late start so the last mile or so was at dawn.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I still haven’t changed batteries in this thing in 11 days of constant use, and I use a light a bunch. I wonder if malkoff underrates the runtime.


----------



## tech25

Those LLs have a long runtime!


----------



## bykfixer

Gene Malkoff states honest numbers that err on the side of caution. As PK likes to say "true lumens". Plus his drop in modules have nice long slow decline once voltage of the fuel cell falls below the ability to regulate output.
Like Tech said, those LL numbers run a good long time.

I used a Sofirn C01 Sophia for the first time in a while to make my way through the house at 4am. Such a nice little flooder.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I’ve got 880 mah orbtronic 16340’s in it, which are not high capacity cells so I am surprised they’re still going. 

They may still have enough juice left for the M61W and M61WL that I should be getting tomorrow. 😁


----------



## Megalamuffin

bykfixer said:


> Gene Malkoff states honest numbers that err on the side of caution. As PK likes to say "true lumens". Plus his drop in modules have nice long slow decline once voltage of the fuel cell falls below the ability to regulate output.
> Like Tech said, those LL numbers run a good long time.


I really appreciate the honest rating of malkoff. I have plenty of other lights that are rated with more lumens than the 80 of the WLL but they are not as bright or as useful. The combo spot/flood reflector from malkoff is so well balanced it’s just unreal.


----------



## bykfixer

My first Malkoff was the WLL in a 6P. What a treat that was. 
Eventually I opted for a clicky switch. 
The NL is ridiculously bright for being sub 200 lumens (when I bought mine, they may be brighter now).


----------



## Megalamuffin

bykfixer said:


> My first Malkoff was the WLL in a 6P. What a treat that was.
> Eventually I opted for a clicky switch.
> The NL is ridiculously bright for being sub 200 lumens (when I bought mine, they may be brighter now).



I bought a cool white M61L at first, then got the 6p before the M61L came in the mail and went on a night walk with the original p60 in there. I loved that incan beam so much I ordered the WLL before I even got back home.


----------



## parnass

I shined a Streamlight Protac 90 right angle flashlight on a shower drain pipe to see if there was a leak.


----------



## CHNeal

Used my Hound Dog on the trail for a 7 mile hike before sunrise this morning. Then used my Eiger to replace a faucet in the church bathroom after service.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Took another night hike up Black Mountain in Ramona, CA. Started at 4:05 p.m. Got about an hour up the trail before needing a headlight. I used my Nitecore HC60 with a mix of the 210 and 420 lumen settings to get to the top. Made it the 7.3 miles with over 3,000 feet of elevation gain by 7:45 p.m., a 3 hour 40 minute hike to the top (over 2.5 hours in the dark). My headlight had dropped to the 38 lumen setting by then. I kept using it during my 25 minute break at the top before switching to it’s successor, the HC60 v.2. I started down at 8:10 p.m. On the way down, I found that the 250 lumen setting was plenty to see everything down the 12-15 foot wide trail. I only used the 450 and 1200 lumen settings a few times down the trail on some of the sketchier sections. For the first time, I decided to start jogging down large parts of the trail. The beam was even enough to do this safely. It made for a great trail running headlight. I made it down from the top to my car in 2 hours 20 minutes ending at 10:30 p.m. For the hiking portion, I made it up and back a total of 14.6 miles in 6 hours flat (not including the 25 minutes at the top). That’s my best time yet. That trail usually takes someone in decent shape at least 7 hours. I’m definitely liking the new headlight.


----------



## Megalamuffin

A lot of plumbing likes to hide in the dark, but they are not prepared for the malkoff’d 6P.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Used my warm S2+ to look for the audio jack in one of the work computers during my shift on it.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Hiked up Black Mountain again, 14.6 miles. Got over 5 miles in before using a light when it got dark. I used my new Nitecore HC60 v.2 exclusively on the hike. When I got to the top, I made some hot cocoa, had some snacks, changed my socks, and put on extra clothing layers. It was getting cold. Spent about half an hour up top and headed down. After about 5 minutes, I slipped on some rocks and involuntary did the splits (forward and back type). I decided not to jog down this time. I took no drink breaks on the way back to the car and made it back with my headlight running 4 hours even on the 250 lumen setting the whole time. Just made it back before the headlight would have dimmed down. Total time up and down (excluding break at top) was 5 hours 45 minutes. 3 hours 26 minutes up, and 2 hours 19 minutes down.


----------



## parnass

I needed to add air to the tires on a snow blower. I used a Streamlight Protac 1AAA in a dimly lit garage to read the recommended tire pressure listed on the tire sidewall.


----------



## bykfixer

The other evening at about 4am I saw Mrs Fixer using the Yuji clad Sofirn C01 I gave her. I was so proud, since she usually uses a 300 lumen retina zapper to navigate the house at that time of day.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Used my S2+ SST20 on a headband I have lying around to check on my bike last night. All good. Still prefer my Sofirn SP40 for noggin duty though, the central strap makes all the difference in comfort.


----------



## bykfixer

Last night I was out on a project with the boss walking along some uneven ground. Using my Streamlight double clutch for me to see was easy. The boss was to my right so lighting that ground meant I had to keep my head turned right. I just removed my helmet and aimed that to the right a little so we could both see. (the boss uses a celphone for a flashlight.)

The batteries had drained below regulation so it was too dim for flood mode so I used spot mode. Flood mode would have lit the path for both of us. So once I reached my truck I swapped out batteries and the boss left, but not before asking how many spare batteries I carry. I said "well I'm down to less than 25 so it's time to restock."


----------



## Poppy

Saturday night, I used the home screen of my cell phone to check and adjust the thermostat in the hotel room while everyone was sleeping. Low lumens, but just enough.


----------



## CHNeal

Wildcat at 0500 to take the dogs out then a Eiger to feed them


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Oh yeah, just remembered:

I used my Sofirn SP40 to make the coffee this morning. There's no wall between the living room and kitchen in my flat, and my nephew is staying over in the living room, so turning on the ceiling lamps at 5AM is not a cool idea. The SP40, on the 5lm mode, was more than enough to get it done.


----------



## ledbetter

Surefire g2 with malkoff m61n LLLL to roast coffee beans. 95+ cri definitely helps me know when they’re done.


----------



## parnass

I used this Streamlight Protac90 today while browsing a dimly lit antique mall. Some of the overhead lights were off making it difficult to view the merchandise.


----------



## Ishango

I used my Foursevens Mini ML MkIII to find my Elzetta G-EDC-RCR which had rolled under a cabinet. Really similar lights, I still love the twist action on them.

I also used my Petzl Actic Core setting up the christmas tree (had to fasten the tree stand from under the tree in a somewhat dark corner in the living room).


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Ok, here's a fun one... 

Since the end of the afternoon my mother was noticing the absence of a face mask that she knew for sure she had washed. She even asked me about it, and I gave a vague answer (thought it was another mask she was talking about), but she didn't let go of the issue, she's stubborn like that. Good thing, because she just now thought of another possibility: that it fell out the window while she was getting other clothes off the line. I pulled out the trusty old Convoy M1 to check, and there it was, on the sill of the window of the apartment below mine! 

Here's the thing, though: that apartment is unoccupied, no one has ever lived in it. Good thing that in my family everyone loves fishing. 

I McGyvered a fishing line and hook out of cheap kite string and a safety pin we had lying around in our junk stash, lowered it down to the mask and hooked it, then _carefully _brought it back up. Perfectly successful catch! 

Now the mask is airing out, almost ready for when I have need of it again in my rides to work and back, ready to be a hero and defend my face from harsh sunlight and my airways from almost-solid dust, soot and suicidal bugs looking for a human to be swallowed by. Heroes are to be lauded, and no mask left behind!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> ...I McGyvered a fishing line and hook out of cheap kite string and a safety pin we had lying around in our junk stash, lowered it down to the mask and hooked it, then _carefully _brought it back up. Perfectly successful catch!


I love ths story. Great job!


----------



## bykfixer

Next to where I work they moved a building 25 feet. It now sits on wooden blocks while the contractor digs a basement. 






The other day I thought I saw the workers underneath the building playing cards at lunch. 

Tonight I took a photo of the table and chairs to prove to myself it had actually happened.


----------



## Owen

When you're filthy, and the hotel bathroom has no light over the shower...


----------



## CHNeal

Took the dogs out at 0430 then took the trash cans to the curb. Watched the usual fox chased from the yard ( I swear he enjoys this game). I then spotted him watching me from the shadows of the across the street garage as I moved the cans.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Ceiling lamp on the bathroom burnt out sometime last night. Used a tailstanding Convoy S2 to do what I had to this early morning (dawn, before 5AM) before heading off to work.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I’ve been stuck home sick and in quarantine all week, and starting to get stir crazy. 

I have at least been playing with different lights to take the pup out at night and in the dark of the morning. Now I have a malkoff MD2 with an M61N and a high/low switch to play with, that one puts a smile on your face.


----------



## bykfixer

Checked to see how well my little home made reflector for my car cover works with a Maglite ML50LX.




Works great.




15 lumens at 100 feet. 
So an approaching car should see it easily. 

Ordinarily it's not parked on the street like that but it needs to be for a few nights while I have tree work done.


----------



## richbuff

The second floor mens' room urinal was clogged. I cut out five feet of vertical ABS drain pipe, and shined my D4V2 W2 in one end of the pipe, to see how much it was clogged. Only a little bit of light came out the other end of the pipe.


----------



## desert.snake

A friend bought and brought some 18650 hedlamp to work with ($4.3 for pcs).








On the 18650 itself, there are no identification marks or capacity, although the website indicated that 3400 mah. I put my proven 18650 2600 mah battery with protection in 6PX and noted the operating time at a high level, it consumes 1 ampere at the beginning, it works for 2.3 hours until the overdischarge protection is turned on, the minimum amount of lux is detected on the application in the phone before disconnecting. Then they put down an unknown battery, turned it on and watched until the amount of lux was equal. Unknown person worked for 50 minutes. Not the most accurate way of measuring, but it show the battery capacity is slightly less than stated.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Took another hike up Black Mountain in Ramona, CA. This time of year, you have to start when it’s tolerably warm and get up and down as fast as you can before you freeze your butt off. I started just before noon. Got to the very top (by the weather station, 7.5 miles) before 3:30 p.m. Total time up was 3 hours 24 minutes. I took no sit down breaks the entire hike up so I made great time. Took about a 20 minute break at the top to change socks, have a snack, and drink some Gatorade. Started back at about 3:45. Got to about an hour from the trailhead before it got dark. Used my Nitecore HC60 v.2 with some time on the 250, 450, and 1200 lumen settings to get back. Time down was 2 hours 34 minutes and again, took no sit down breaks on the way down. Total hike time up and back was 5 hours 58 minutes for 15 miles. I beat my last time by 2 minutes and added 0.4 miles to the hike (that section usually takes 20-30 minutes round trip).


----------



## CHNeal

Wildcat sans-diffuser for a 7 mile trail walk before dawn this morning. About 8 hours / 27 miles of dark trail walking with this light this week on the same set of 2300 mah18500 cells, I couldn’t be more pleased. Granted I prefer walking without the light on 60-75% of the time and only use my light to spot foxes and coyotes so just bursts of full power but when the trail is covered with debris the low is amazing to navigate by.


----------



## bykfixer

I used a 1aaa Husky light to look for a red BiC lighter dropped in the yard.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

This week I took a nasty spill when my leg snagged on a completely unlocked grate door that houses the gas valve for one of the blocks in my apartment complex. It swung open, blocking me from finding my footing all the way, and down I went until I could grab onto the fence on the opposite side. Ripped the bag with the food order I went to collect and everything; I was VERY lucky that the packages didn't spill the food all over the sidewalk. 

After cussing up a monsoon, I picked everything, nabbed my Lumintop EDC01 and went back down there to ziptie the stupid [EXPLETIVE REDACTED] grate shut, like it should've been from the start. There are plenty of old people in the complex and the block in question is precisely the designated handicapped block, I couldn't let that tripping hazard stand.


----------



## Poppy

Jean-Luc,
I always had a sense that I liked you, and this is a good example of why!

In today's day and age, it takes a certain caliber of person to go out of his way to help others. Not only that, but doing the selfless act, without any expectation of accolades, or renumberation.

Cheers to you my friend. 

You just made my day. And you made me smile.


----------



## bykfixer

Dude carries zip ties? 

"MeGeyver aint got nuthin' on you Jean-Luc" 
- Que


----------



## Poppy

My understanding is that he made a purposeful *return trip* with zip ties in hand.
"nabbed my Lumintop EDC01 and went back down there to ziptie"

If there was such a thing as zip ties during MacGyver's time on air, I am sure they would be in his bag of tricks even more than bubble gum. 

I give more cudos to Jean-Luc for being willing to make the effort to make a return trip.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Poppy said:


> Jean-Luc,
> I always had a sense that I liked you, and this is a good example of why!
> 
> In today's day and age, it takes a certain caliber of person to go out of his way to help others. Not only that, but doing the selfless act, without any expectation of accolades, or renumberation.
> 
> Cheers to you my friend.
> 
> You just made my day. And you made me smile.





Poppy said:


> My understanding is that he made a purposeful *return trip* with zip ties in hand.
> "nabbed my Lumintop EDC01 and went back down there to ziptie"
> 
> If there was such a thing as zip ties during MacGyver's time on air, I am sure they would be in his bag of tricks even more than bubble gum.


Shucks, Poppy, put a blush on a grown man's face, why don'tcha 😊

Yes, you're correct, it was a return trip. Half out of concern for other people, and admittedly, half out of spite for the grate 

And yes #2, MacGyver would absolutely carry a small bag of cable ties. As long as you can thread them through or around, they're like reusable duct tape when you need to fasten two things together! I've used one to identify my earbuds so no one filches them at work, another to organize my bike's shifter and brake cables, and no doubt they'll see more use in the future. Super value little things, too, paid less than a dollar for a pack of the small ones I used in all 3 cases I mentioned and 2 bucks on a bigger set.


----------



## bykfixer

Well folks, the thing we now call zip ties began as 2 piece metal cable ties in 1958. The one piece nylon kind ten years later, so MeGeyver could have used them if the chewing gum/duct tape thing didn't work out. 

Cops used to use them in riot situations. They were abtly names riot cuffs. And somewhere in a place the sun sets fast they are keeping grandma safe.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> Well folks, the thing we now call zip ties began as 2 piece metal cable ties in 1958. The one piece nylon kind ten years later, so MeGeyver could have used them if the chewing gum/duct tape thing didn't work out.
> 
> Cops used to use them in riot situations. They were abtly names riot cuffs. And somewhere in a place the sun sets fast they are keeping grandma safe.


There was at least one of those June 6th rioters who carried a fist full of them. I wonder what was his plan?


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Poppy, my friend, knowing these "rioters" and the rap sheets on some of them, we may be better off not knowing.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used an NUV keychain light to fluoresce and compare the color temperatures on my PD32UE and PD36R side by side. The PD32 fluoresced a pinkish-orange while the PD36R was a pale yellow. This explains the noticeable difference in beam color between the two.


----------



## kerneldrop

To find my lifting straps so I can do deadlifts and build Christmas hams


----------



## PaladinNO

I just used my Nitecore HC90 headlamp to get some more light into the nooks my roof lamps didn't cover, when tracing some wires in the PC I am building for a friend of mine.

I quickly decided that trying to place a black wire against a black bakground mostly covered in shadow was a sub-optimal working condition. ^^


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Used my M1 to take out the trash down to the bin in front of my block. And again to retrieve my cold water thermos from my car after I did the grocery rounds and forgot it there.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Been working on a toy Christmas present for my niece and nephew. Using 6 cut up foam core panels and some aluminum foil glued to one side of them, I made a light box. You shine a light in a hole in the top and the light scatters on all the inside reflective surfaces. I then made several paracord monkeyfists made from Uber glow paracord with a cotton ball inside. You put these glow in the dark projectiles in the light box and shine a flashlight in the top to charge them up and make them glow. Then the kids throw them at each other. I’m calling it radioactive snowball fight.


----------



## bykfixer

😎 ^^

Used my sofirn C01 to navigate to the coffee pot at 4:30am instead of sleeping until 5.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Hooked on Fenix said:


> Been working on a toy Christmas present for my niece and nephew. Using 6 cut up foam core panels and some aluminum foil glued to one side of them, I made a light box. You shine a light in a hole in the top and the light scatters on all the inside reflective surfaces. I then made several paracord monkeyfists made from Uber glow paracord with a cotton ball inside. You put these glow in the dark projectiles in the light box and shine a flashlight in the top to charge them up and make them glow. Then the kids throw them at each other. I’m calling it radioactive snowball fight.


I just finished this project today. Top panel reads “Radioactive Snowball Fight” and “The game of the future!” That panel flips up with the game instructions on the other side and a fake warning that says: “Warning: Company not liable for freakish mutations which occur resulting from being hit by radioactive snowballs while not wearing lead lined radiation protective suits. Radiation protective suits sold separately.” The front panel door reads “Radiation Containment Module” and has another fake warning that reads: “Warning: Do not place live animals inside radiation containment module again. They will mutate, grow exponentially larger, and eat you.”

I had to have my own fun making this gift. I made it with 20 glow in the dark snowballs. I’ll be ducking and dodging them this Christmas.


----------



## aznsx

bykfixer said:


> Well folks, the thing we now call zip ties began as 2 piece metal cable ties in 1958. The one piece nylon kind ten years later, so MeGeyver could have used them if the chewing gum/duct tape thing didn't work out.
> 
> Cops used to use them in riot situations. They were abtly names riot cuffs. And somewhere in a place the sun sets fast they are keeping grandma safe.



I'm old, and still calll 'em 'Ty-Raps' (T&B RTM). When I hear/read someone refer to them as 'zip-ties', I always figure I'm dealing with a 'kid' (relatively young person).


----------



## bykfixer

I heard them called "wire ties" for years as a lad. Yet some confused the wire bundle fastener with a bread wire tie we called "bread ties".

When I started working on 90's Japanese sports cars the word ziptie was senonemous with holding parts of the car together in many cases. So it just stuck. 

Today I used my 1aaa Husky in tooth hold mode while getting bed sheets off the clothes line after sunset. Aint nuttin' like the smell of bed sheets fresh off the line to lull a body to sleep.


----------



## aznsx

bykfixer said:


> I heard them called "wire ties" for years as a lad. Yet some confused the wire bundle fastener with a bread wire tie we called "bread ties".
> 
> When I started working on 90's Japanese sports cars the word ziptie was senonemous with holding parts of the car together in many cases. So it just stuck.



See - I figured you were a young punk

Actually I guess when I started using 'em in the electronics industry, they were probably still covered by a patent, because I don't recall ever seeing a package labelled anything but Ty-Rap. I guess it stuck, kinda like Kleenex (I still don't use the term 'facial tissue'). Most people probably weren't using Ty-Raps at all back then(?). I guess I was the 'young punk', 'cause all the old guys used lacing cord to 'lace' cables in place, which was considered an art back then. BTW, I'd still recommend going with T&Bs. They're much better than most of the garbage I've been stuck with when forced to buy the other trash on the racks these days, which often tend to fail / break when I use them. Don't recall that ever happening back in the day.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I still call them tie wraps or cable ties. I still have my tie wrap gun also. It really speeds things up when bundling lots of cables.

Getting back to flashlights, I used my 365nm UV Tattu to compare fluorescence on certain types of paper.


----------



## aznsx

PhotonWrangler said:


> I still call them tie wraps or cable ties. I still have my tie wrap gun also. It really speeds things up when bundling lots of cables.
> 
> Getting back to flashlights, I used my 365nm UV Tattu to compare fluorescence on certain types of paper.


I guess you're 'medium-old'. If you spelled 'em 'ty' instead of 'tie', I'd know you're an old goat. 'Fluorescence of paper' - now that sounds like an interesting use. Makes most of my uses seem rather mundane. I don't bother posting much in this thread, because I grab and use a flashlight so many times during the course of a typical day/night, people would be bored to death if I started.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I saw this elsewhere on social media today and had to share.


----------



## CHNeal

Eiger in my mouth to open new bag of dog food at 0500….

Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## Poppy

PhotonWrangler said:


> I saw this elsewhere on social media today and had to share.
> 
> View attachment 21649


My kids used to feel badly for me, when we opened our Christmas stockings. For the most part, the only thing that Daddy got in his stocking was batteries!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Poppy said:


> My kids used to feel badly for me, when we opened our Christmas stockings. For the most part, the only thing that Daddy got in his stocking was batteries!


Lol! What a perfect stocking stuffer.


----------



## knucklegary

C01 navigating (every) early mornings to Mr Coffee maker. The 5mm Sophia has been running on the same lithium energizer AAA for over a year. Great lil lights!


----------



## desert.snake

For my dog, Selamerex tablets need to be divided very precisely. I use wire cutters to cut the tablets. Good lighting is needed to position the blades exactly on the drawn line. This is helped by the modified tikka 2 petzl, which is already about 10 years old. Yuji's new ~3300K diodes made it very enjoyable.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD36R to see inside of a small handhole in a cabinet for a quick repair of a broken cable.


----------



## Megalamuffin

It’s about 18 degrees outside so I went on a quick walk to the park and back with the pup. I took some surefires loaded up with 123’s but the only light I used was the warm aa minimag. It did the job just fine and kept us clear of the ice patches that were beginning to form. The length of the mag was nice for keeping my hand inside my jacket sleeve for warmth but left plenty of light sticking out so as not to get covered up by the sleeve.

A couple times it acted like the batteries were dying but a quick twist off and back on brought full power back. I’m still using the alkaline’s it came with, maybe they just don’t agree with such cold weather.


----------



## bykfixer

18 degrees? Nah, alkalines don't play nice in that climate. Not surprising they worked erracticaly. Now those ultimate lithiums from a box store will though. 

The Mrs and I took out his and hers ML's tonight. Her with a battleship gray 2 cell ML50LX. Me with a coyote tan 2 cell ML300LX. Being it was in the 70's and humid we walked at a slower pace. She had worked on her feet all day and I had climbed up and down a step ladder several times so we were both feeling a bit (Carl from Slingblade voice) "stoved up"…

Now for backup she carried an old Icon 1 cell Modus and I had an old 1 cell gray Icon Rogue. For those who don't remember Icon that was a PK owned company making consumer based lights when he worked for SureFire. 

When we got home we sat under an umbrella lit by solar powered LED's until the wind stirred up enough to think it best to close it down. Then I played with a 332 lumen minimag versus a 350 lumen Stinger. That 2aa flashlight is impressive no doubt but the Stinger throws a lot better.


----------



## Poppy

Tonight I used my little CooYoo Quantum keychain light to watch out for landmines left by my dog, as I brought a container to the back door for recyclables.


----------



## raggie33

walking home from grocery store ona old country road


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Went up Black Mountain in Ramona, CA again. This time it was cold and the ground was muddy the whole way from about a week of constant rain. I started at about 12:30 p.m. Got to the top as fast as I could, 3 hours 23 minutes, 7.3 miles up, no breaks. Rested at the top just before 4 p.m. Made some hot cocoa while sitting on a styrofoam filled seat cushion. I ate 1 RX bar. Changed my socks, and put on a couple jackets and a warm hat. Experienced some fasciculations in legs (muscle twitches). Tried putting on my gloves. After a few minutes, with much difficulty, I got one on. I couldn’t get the other on due to hand tremors and loss of dexterity. I gave up, took the one off, and headed back. Got close to a third of the way back before needing my Nitecore HC60 v.2 headlight. I used the light mostly on the 250 lumen setting with quite a few times on high and turbo. The trail was a mess with loose rocks all over the place from recent flash floods so there were hazards everywhere. I got about 5 minutes from the trailhead and the light dropped to the 40 lumen setting. I just finished the hike with that. Took 2 hours 33 minutes to get back.

Lesson learned: My body can continue to surprise and fail me in new unexpected ways. I have a lot of health issues so I try to plan for every contingency. I bring spare medications in case I’m stranded or hurt. I carry a bothy bag as an emergency shelter in case the weather turns, as well as an Integral Designs Silponcho and appropriate clothing. I carry a Biffy bag and t.p. in case I have to go (no need to dig a hole). I bring my cell phone and tell someone where I’m going. I bring a headlight (Nitecore HC60 v.2) , flashlight (Nitecore E4K), lantern/powerbank, and emergency beacon/electronic whistle. I also bring a first aid kit, survival kit, plenty of water, and food. I bring trekking poles in case a leg gives out suddenly. I guess I’ll have to use disposable hand warmers instead of gloves from now on (yes, I had those too). I just hope I don’t get to the point soon that I can’t hike anymore. Life is boring without a little adventure.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Emergency water leak investigation with the warm minimag. I really like this light.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Was woken up at 4AM tonight being hassled by an insect constantly landing on me. Took me some time, but I managed to swat and grab it. Used my bedside light (Convoy S2+ SST20 2700K) to see what it was: a damn housefly. Out the window with its carcass.


----------



## dc38

Terrorized the geese with my mm15 mininova on a brightness test.


----------



## Megalamuffin

bykfixer said:


> 18 degrees? Nah, alkalines don't play nice in that climate. Not surprising they worked erracticaly. Now those ultimate lithiums from a box store will though.



Are NiMH’s any better than alkalines in extreme cold?


----------



## 3oni

Today I used my Malkoff MD2 for the two things I use it for most often: getting down the stairs in the middle of the night without waking anyone up (on low), and walking the dog in the dark (on high).


----------



## dc38

Megalamuffin said:


> Are NiMH’s any better than alkalines in extreme cold?


Taken directly from panasonic's site:
Generally speaking, temperature drops make chemical reactions weaker, so the battery lifespan will fall by 50-90%. However, lithium batteries, nickel-metal hydride batteries, and Ni-Cd batteries are stronger in colder temperatures than manganese batteries, so are suited for cameras and other devices often used outdoors.


----------



## Megalamuffin

dc38 said:


> Taken directly from panasonic's site:
> Generally speaking, temperature drops make chemical reactions weaker, so the battery lifespan will fall by 50-90%. However, lithium batteries, nickel-metal hydride batteries, and Ni-Cd batteries are stronger in colder temperatures than manganese batteries, so are suited for cameras and other devices often used outdoors.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Megalamuffin said:


> Are NiMH’s any better than alkalines in extreme cold?


Eneloops are. I’ve used first generation ones in the 20s while backpacking. Newest ones are advertised to work down to -4 degrees F. I wouldn’t trust any other NiMH cells below 40 degrees F.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Hooked on Fenix said:


> Eneloops are. I’ve used first generation ones in the 20s while backpacking. Newest ones are advertised to work down to -4 degrees F. I wouldn’t trust any other NiMH cells below 40 degrees F.



The white ones or the black ones? I have a bunch of the white ones.


----------



## bykfixer

Best AA chemistry in cold temps by how well they operate at 32F
Lithium
NIMH
Alkaline
Carbon Zinc

At 20F the carbon zinc are useless while alkaline is losing its ability to produce electrcity. Lithium and NiMH are still good to go but the lithium remains stable as low as -20 or so. Thus far I have not found any information regarding operating temperature range of NiMH cells.


----------



## sween1911

Up and at'em on a cold dark Pennsylvania morning to get some reps in at the gym. Grabbed my Streamlight Protac 1L-1AA to navigate through the house.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Megalamuffin said:


> The white ones or the black ones? I have a bunch of the white ones.


I think that temperature rating was for the 2100 charge white Eneloops, but it probably includes the Eneloop Pros as well.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD36R on low to illuminate a barrier strip inside a panel where to tighten a connection on a loose battery wire.


----------



## Kitchen Panda

Used my Olight S2R to try to decide if that mark on the fridge was a ding, or dirt that could be cleaned off. Yes, it came off eventually with elbow grease and a toothpick. Shine a high-powered light at your kitchen appliances and you'd swear you were living in a day care full of sticky fingered kids. And there's only two adults living here! ( How can I get the dust out from between the oven windows without dismantling the glass? Uggh.)


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD36R on multiple brightness levels today while exploring a cable path through the basements of multiple old buildings. I had no trouble illuminating things that were located way up in high ceilings or in dark creepy corners.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Yesterday and today at work I used my warm minimag in a crawl space. I’ve learned It’s a light that is best used when held in hand as it’s very comfortable to hold like a pencil. It doesn’t tailstand so well and rolls like crazy when laid down. After work I went on my usual night walk to the park with the pup. I brought along the malkoff md2 with m61n as my walking light. With it we spotted a beaver in the creek so that was pretty neat. 

Tomorrow night I should be walking to the park with a new surefire C2 equipped with an m61w.


----------



## mickb

I attached a convoy S2 SST40 to a firearm after a bunch of research over at budgetlightforums only to discover after turning the light on....it then glows green in the dark. LOL. Not exactly great for a weapon light. I get so stressed when I log back onto flashlight forums. I know there will be another wierd function or option or requirement to learn to make sure the thing is okay for duty use, and less and less do I find that option. I have to bite the bullet and start buying surefire I think. I really hate the price of surefire


----------



## bykfixer

Mick, Streamlight products with "ten tap" make reliable duty lights that can easily be programmed to high only or start on low. If you can figure out your minimag light and get it to low setting you can program a Streamlight. Just half press 9 times and hold on #10 to change it to the high only from factory mode. Want it to start on low? Just repeat that.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

mickb said:


> I attached a convoy S2 SST40 to a firearm after a bunch of research over at budgetlightforums only to discover after turning the light on....it then glows green in the dark. LOL. Not exactly great for a weapon light.


Yeah, I can see that as a significant downside  In case you aren't yet disillusioned with Convoy and the light mount can accept a slightly wider head, you may like the M1 instead. I can promise you it doesn't come with GITD!


----------



## Megalamuffin

Tonight I went on a road trip with a friend to look at a german shepherd he was interested in taking home. The warm minimag was used to find some things in the car, and the surefire C2 with M61W was used to spot signs, landmarks and addresses to find our way in the rural area. My friend made a comment about the brightness of the C2 that any flashaholic would enjoy. He is not totally unenlightened since he EDC’s a streamlight microstream.

We enjoyed the trip and my friend ended up taking home a really neat german shepherd.


----------



## bykfixer

Mrs Fixer ran the garbage disposal and when it stopped I heard a loud humming noise. "Wut-thu-$&@#?" I noticed it was coming from outside. "No, no no, please don't let it be the furnace"……

It was dude next door pumping up the tires of his grandmothers car, lit by a keychain light. (At least it wasn't a celphone.) I whipped out my 3D Maglite (ML300LX) and lit up his entire driveway from my back deck. I hear "mmmmmmmm-heck yeah-mmmmmmm". When done he says "this is my annual hey grandson I have a low tire light on" visit.


----------



## ekardscribner73

This morning I used my Malkoff M61T MD2 to locate a military vehicle by serial number in an unlit lot full of other trucks. Loved the throw of the beam, which allowed me to see the whole line of trucks on low mode instead of blasting my vision out. Kicking myself for not taking a beamshot for y'all! Here's one later in the morning from about ten feet.

Cheers


----------



## Megalamuffin

Other than my usual daily light use at work I was able to give a good test run with my fenix hm23 headlamp. That was a good purchase. Lightweight and comfortable. Love the headband. It has a neutral tint but on the cool side of neutral. Color rendering is good, modes and beam profile are also good for the close up work that I will mostly be using it for.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD-36R on medium to locate some AC power sockets in a dark room.


----------



## CanAm

Used my new Lumens Factory E2 incan last night to screw around with a BBQ propane tank in the dark.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Did a cleaning job on my flat yesterday (vacuuming and mopping). Normally I shine a flashlight to spot pieces of debris and dust bunnies that may escape the tools, and indeed I kept my Convoy S2 (non +) handy, but the sun helped my efforts for once so I didn't need to use it.


----------



## dc38

So...I used my Armytek WizProv3 on an hour long walk last night, clipped to my jacket collar. Temps were around mid teens to VERY low 20s. After about half an hour, clicking the switch to swap modes did nothing, I had to hold the head of the light in my hand for a few moments until the switch started working again. It has been DUMB cold this past week in NJ.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD35UE to try to read some very faded lettering on some wall jacks.


----------



## Owen

Got my "90yr old back"(in the words of an orthopedic surgeon) fired up yesterday, moving a tree that had fallen on a shelter. That'll teach me not to bring my folding saw...




Woke up at 3am, and was unable to get comfortable again, so I packed up and hiked out to the TH where my car was parked.




My car was only 2.25-2.5 miles from where I'd camped, but I love both rocky trails and night hiking, plus my back stopped bothering me, and I beat the morning traffic for the 65 mile drive home, so it was a win-win-win-win😃


----------



## Megalamuffin

Candle mode is much more useful than I realized.


----------



## Megalamuffin

A little more power was needed for investigating a large crawlspace, so out came the centurion. Awesome light. It’s my favorite.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Been out on our church’s men’s retreat trip since Friday at Ocotillo Wells, CA. Used Milwaukee 12 and 18 volt lanterns, a Ridgid 18 volt lantern (with modified 120 volt Cree 9.5 watt- 60 watt equivalent warm white bulb) to light up much of camp. Used warm white Luci Lux and Lux pro lanterns in tents. Used Ridgid 18 volt 2500 lumen spotlight for target shooting with BB gun at night. Nitecore HC60 v.2 and NU20 headlights were used most frequently. Nitecore E4K was used while off-roading to spot hazards and find routes at night. Nitecore TM06s was used off roading to help others find their way down crazy routes in their Jeep and help with repairs directly after. Got to ride up blowsand and go through the dizzy pits (donut shaped holes you ride through sideways in a circle). Went to Shell Reef, Devil’s Slide, and Diablo Drop-off. Had a blast. A few of the off road vehicles needed to be towed in trailers home because some of us had too much fun.


----------



## Poppy

The battery for the electric start of my generator died, so I brought it inside to charge it up. I used my S2+ to get a better look at the charge gauge to see if it was time to pull the battery off charge. Not very exciting, but it was useful.

Just one of those mundane uses of a flashlight... like looking for a crayon under the couch.


----------



## Owen

I often forget this light, as it lives on a shelf in a closet used for storage. So I rambled around and got out some items to donate by the light of a 17-18yr old Dorcy 1xAAA modded with a MJLED(2x as bright, and white vs. the old bluish 5mm LEDs).


----------



## kerneldrop

Owen said:


> I often forget this light, as it lives on a shelf in a closet used for storage. So I rambled around and got out some items to donate by the light of a 17-18yr old Dorcy 1xAAA modded with a MJLED(2x as bright, and white vs. the old bluish 5mm LEDs).



I really like that tint. I'm a sucker for pure white tints.


----------



## Owen

That upgrade was a big deal back in 2004 or 2005!


----------



## Poppy

I was quite tickled with myself when I swapped in a neutral white XML2 into a "Navy seal" zoomie that a friend gifted me.

LOL... when another friend tried to gift me one of the zoomie clones, I thanked him profusely, but explained that I already had one, and that it would get better/more use in his hands than mine. I was happy that he left with a spare 18650, and a charger for it.


----------



## bykfixer

At my work there is a proposed storm sewer system on hold because of an unidentified 3" black pipe running right smack dab down the middle of where the concrete pipe will go. The drawings were done in 2019 and show a dashed line with unkown between dashes. The engineer told me nobody would ever claim it back then.

Our best guess is old telephone system main trunk line or a really really high voltage electric line from long ago. So it's never a good idea to just chomp through it with the digging bucket of a giant Tonka toy. A phone company guru came out today to "sound" it. We have used a water powered knife to safely expose the cable. And he was going back to cave man mode where you whack it with a shovel and listen for the sound it makes. Thud equals a big group of copper cables wrapped in a rubber sleeve. Ring means it's plastic.

First thing is to wash off the pipe and look for details like texture or stripes. Wash off pipe but being 4 feet in the ground means it's in a shadow. Not when you have an 850 lumen Maglite dialed to spotlight aimed at it. It was fun watching people when I pulled out a 2C sized Maglite and they assume it's an old light bulb model. "Pffft, what's that guy doing with that old flashlight"… Then hit the on switch of the ML150 shorty and "tadah" suddenly "is that a Maglite?" lol. 

Unfortuneately the light did not help. No stripes, no texture were seen. Time to sound it. Bump, bump. No thud, no ring. More of a "thwap" like clapping a pair of 2x4's together. Perhaps being 21 degrees outside may have been a factor? All I know is the guru is returning Monday with what he calls a monkey clamp to wrap around it and send sonar in both directions to see if he can find where that sound stops. That may determine if it's disconnected or still live. But he's also bringing with him THE GURU. He says "Tom will know, because if it belongs to us he probably installed it". We're talking like 1965 to 1970 or so.

But I did get a kick out of watching peoples eyes light up when that Maglite lit up that hole like sunshine on a cloudy day.


----------



## evg12

Lately I've been using an RRT01 with sw45k for most bathroom breaks in the house as I'm trying to EDC it. It's amazing how little light I need in there.  I go to bed late at night so instead of turning on the daylight kitchen lights when getting milk before bed, I turn on my Fireflies Nov-MU with magnetic tail that has been living on my fridge door. Inside the bedroom I am rotating randomly between my RRT01, Noctigon K9.3 with 2700k SST-20, and my Convoy M21B GT-FC40 for brushing my teeth and getting into bed. For night walks (at least, until winter ends), I take the Convoy 4x18A SBT90.2 or L6 GT-FC40 or Malkoff M91T for the throw in the dark and wooded neighborhood. Sometimes I'll use one of my other lights in my collection not mentioned here - trying to justify each light I own so it's not just a shelf queen. (Well, except my D4v2 UV - don't have much use for it right now.)

tl;dr - I use about 3-4 of my lights each day for daily tasks.


----------



## 71Scamp

kerneldrop said:


> To find my lifting straps so I can do deadlifts and build Christmas hams


I set up my streamlight 6P, which I never liked (on required continuous hold), with a new Malkoff Light end and tailcap switch as a "Headlight" on my Go-Go scooter using a Fenix bike mount. It works like a charm.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> At my work there is a proposed storm sewer system on hold because of an unidentified 3" black pipe running right smack dab down the middle of where the concrete pipe will go. The drawings were done in 2019 and show a dashed line with unkown between dashes. The engineer told me nobody would ever claim it back then.
> 
> Our best guess is old telephone system main trunk line or a really really high voltage electric line from long ago. So it's never a good idea to just chomp through it with the digging bucket of a giant Tonka toy. A phone company guru came out today to "sound" it. We have used a water powered knife to safely expose the cable. And he was going back to cave man mode where you whack it with a shovel and listen for the sound it makes. Thud equals a big group of copper cables wrapped in a rubber sleeve. Ring means it's plastic.
> 
> First thing is to wash off the pipe and look for details like texture or stripes. Wash off pipe but being 4 feet in the ground means it's in a shadow. Not when you have an 850 lumen Maglite dialed to spotlight aimed at it. It was fun watching people when I pulled out a 2C sized Maglite and they assume it's an old light bulb model. "Pffft, what's that guy doing with that old flashlight"… Then hit the on switch of the ML150 shorty and "tadah" suddenly "is that a Maglite?" lol.
> 
> Unfortuneately the light did not help. No stripes, no texture were seen. Time to sound it. Bump, bump. No thud, no ring. More of a "thwap" like clapping a pair of 2x4's together. Perhaps being 21 degrees outside may have been a factor? All I know is the guru is returning Monday with what he calls a monkey clamp to wrap around it and send sonar in both directions to see if he can find where that sound stops. That may determine if it's disconnected or still live. But he's also bringing with him THE GURU. He says "Tom will know, because if it belongs to us he probably installed it". We're talking like 1965 to 1970 or so.
> 
> But I did get a kick out of watching peoples eyes light up when that Maglite lit up that hole like sunshine on a cloudy day.


LOL... nice story about the light.
What I really enjoyed was that, while I was reading your story, I thought to myself... this is where you need a guy who has been around the block a few times.
Then you mentioned the Guru, who is going to bring in the GURU!

LOL... love it when a story comes together. 

Undoubtedly plastic sounds different when it is 20 degrees F, instead of the typical underground 60 F. A few days ago in 20 F. I removed the side panel of my plastic covered generator, and I needed to use more force than I wanted to, because the plastic was non-forgiving. I was very concerned that I might snap off clips that I didn't want to snap off, because the plastic became so brittle.

I thought that the new guy would have used something like this to determine if it was live with current and in use.







Better than that... sending sonar! Man that's cool!

I have a tone generator for tracing wires, a really cool tool, but way too small for tracing wires 3-6 feet underground.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used a violet laser pointer to compare curing times on Bondic adhesive vs a no-name adhesive. Bondic cured in < 5 seconds while the other was still gummy after a couple minutes.


----------



## bykfixer

So PW, does the adhesive change color when cured in a way a violet laser can spot?

Poppy,
What led to jr guru being on site was when the Miss Utility guy stuck a tone generator (similar to your photo) on a tracing wire inside a junction box for his customers cables. His customer is called Lumos. His tone generator reader was picking up things belonging to Comcast and Verizon and the unknown cable, but did not find anything where Lumos stuff is supposed to be. Now the Lumos conduits are 1.5" side by side orange, yellow and black with white stripes. His tone generator found a 3" gray, a 3" orange and the unknown 3" black one. He left scratching his head saying "I have no f*****in idea where my lines are"……lol.

Well, today jr guru says "pffft, his lines are right here" pointing to an area beyond where we are working. He has worked for Verizon since 1981 installing lines until he was promoted to designing system installs so he is very knowledgeable. So when he calls someone a GURU it's like Bear Bryant calling someone else a good football coach.

And an hour or so after making the above post I thought of you as I was using a flashlight to look under my sofa for a missing inkpen.


----------



## Poppy

Bykfixer, 
Well... I guess that is a "Day in the Life" 
What was the decision? Are they going to move the lines? Or put the sewar line elsewhere?

LOL... I hope you found your missing inkpen! Now that TDbank stopped giving them away, you have to actually go out and buy those suckers! Arggg. Life just doesn't get any easier.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

bykfixer said:


> So PW, does the adhesive change color when cured in a way a violet laser can spot?


The Bondic started out yellowish and cured hard and yellowish. The no-name stuff, which is marketed as being optically clear, started out as such and remained so after (eventually) curing to the consistency of silicone caulk. I was using the violet laser to speed up the process as opposed to using a blue or 365nm UV LED. The laser offers a little more punch.

Oh, and I've used those conduit locator toner sets. Very useful as long as there's something metallic in the conduit. If it's buried fiber and it has a steel strength member that will work also.


----------



## bykfixer

Thanks for explaining.
My wife did some stuff using epoxy quick cured under a uv lamp. Ear rings and such. I had forgotten uv light can harden some resins.

Woke up at 3, shined a flashlight out my window to see if it was snowing, saw it was and went back to sleep.

Poppy I did not see your post about banks no longer giving out pens.
The project involves adding a 3rd travel lane to a busy road with a giant subdivision being built nearby. It's the kind of place real estate land goes by the square foot. To buy more right of way is cost prohibitive thanks to a "fair market value" law paased in my state where the gubment can no longer swoop in and eminent domain your land for pennies on the dollar.

So the design calls for installing a 600 foot long underground storm water storage system under the new lane. Move it left 5 feet or more you find a bunch more "known" utilities that transmit data to the feds or local governments. Move it right and you have to reduce two lanes down to one on the busy road. So that unknown line has to go but……what is it? Who owns it? And what happens if we just chop out a 600 foot long hunk of it? lol.

It's one of those assigments where nearly anytime you stick a shovel in the ground you find another Easter Egg (as the highway department likes to say). We started in July 021 and this is issue oh, I'd say 50 or so. Most we can zig or zag past, adopt plan B or that sort of thing. It's a lump sum job where the contractor says "we'll build it by your plans for $XX. Easter eggs can mean unforseen conditions cost the client I consult for extra $. So far we've managed to have 2 change orders with a 3rd being developed. Yet the combo so far is less than $20 grand.

Realizing you asked what time it is Poppy and I've explained how to build a clock, I'll say no I did not find the pen. But I did find a frito the dogs missed and a tennis ball.

And I used a thrower before sunrise to see if it was still snowing outside. Wait, I already said that……


----------



## klip88

I use my flashlight every night in the woods with my kid dogs and wife… tonight will use it to pack up ice fishing gear


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Bykfixer always has the best stories. Rock on, sir! 

As for me, I found a tiny roach skittering around in a milk cardboard box (wholesale container holding individual liter boxes) when I was doing groceries not 3 hours ago. So I also got a can of bug spray, and after checking out, thoroughly sprayed all 5 boxes before moving them into the car's boot. Had my S2+ SST20 2700K on the other hand to spot any creepy crawlies that might run out. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## hsa

My kid just flew over the house in a twin engine. I couldn't find my Atomic Beam flashlight so I used a Waypoint 300 to signal him. He said he could see it easy. Broad daylight.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ nice. 

Tonight I worked a couple of hours after dark. My hard hat has a Streamlight double clutch with alkalines. Figuring since it was about freezing the batteries would struggle but the Rayovac Fusions did fine. 
I used a Maglite ML150 shorty to spot stuff in the distance. And when near traffic had a traffic wand over it. 

The contractor had some kind of 2D light that was fading fast. Another guy had a 2aa pen light about as bright as a celphone. The only guy with a headlamp said his batteries were dead. I used to help out contractors but these days just shake my head anymore.


----------



## Megalamuffin

bykfixer said:


> ^^ nice.
> 
> Tonight I worked a couple of hours after dark. My hard hat has a Streamlight double clutch with alkalines. Figuring since it was about freezing the batteries would struggle but the Rayovac Fusions did fine.
> I used a Maglite ML150 shorty to spot stuff in the distance. And when near traffic had a traffic wand over it.
> 
> The contractor had some kind of 2D light that was fading fast. Another guy had a 2aa pen light about as bright as a celphone. The only guy with a headlamp said his batteries were dead. I used to help out contractors but these days just shake my head anymore.



A good portable flashlight is an often overlooked tool by so many construction guys. I don’t get it. It’s just as important as good boots and good power tools.


----------



## bykfixer

Agreed. Every one of them had on about $200 in Carhartt gear, who knows how much the boots were but use a celphone for a flashlight.


----------



## tech25

When I worked EMS, many of my coworkers and police officers didn’t have decent lights or lights at all. Day or night shift. 

During hurricane Sandy, with time to prepare, many had only a single dim light. 
I had an MD2/M61L and ZL H52fw on me and a maglight with Malkoff 3D drop in. Good thing I had spare batteries, my lights were constantly being used. Sometimes the only lights in use. 
Afterwards, I expected to see better lights but no. Very few updated their light.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Cellphone "flashlights" are ok for the occasional close-up illumination but they don't have any throw, and are terrible for trying to manuever around safely in a dark room.

I was doing a building walk-through with a contractor today and my PD35 came in handy for illuminating his paperwork in dimly lit areas, as well as for safely negotiating around the furniture in a dark room. A nearby coffee table could have easily been a tibia buster without that light.


----------



## Stagg3r

Well it was truck loading at the wastewater treatment plant while our incinerator is down for annual maintenance. Then I got covid so my brand spankin new K4 219b 4500 and Antman have been very fancy alternatives to a light switch. Isolation ends tomorrow...


----------



## Megalamuffin

I always get a kick out of seeing somebody on the job using a phone light. One job an electrician had cut the power to the building we were running gas lines in. I saw him fussing with a phone light when he clearly needed both hands to work, and I didn’t have power to my threader anyways so I just put my pd36r on turbo and held it for him from 20 feet back until he finished his tie in.

I did convince my cousin (that I work with) to get a sofirn sc21. Too many times I’ve seen that phone light on the job or him going to the toolbox for his hilti light and I just couldn’t take it anymore.


----------



## bykfixer

At my work the unknown cable saga took a turn. A left turn on a red light if you will, but progress nonetheless. The GURU shrugged his shoulders and says "got me? I've no idea"… he and two other fellows had a huddle like a football team would and he pops he head up and says "sorry we couldn't help" and the three drive off. 
What a drag!! 

Yesterday the water knife truck returned and blasted some dirt down below the unknown cable looking to see if perhaps the Lumos owned cables were below it. Low and behold about 1.5 feet below it was a bunch of Lumos cables. Yippee! 

About an hour after that a Miss Utility marker comes out with his sonic device and hooks it to the unknown cable. While tracing that the signal began to stray away from the Lumos stuff then suddenly no more signal!! Hooray! It's officially deemed a dead line. 

Not time to celebrate just yet. See we know the unidentified cable is probably dead, but now we also know some major networks fiber optic stuff is in our way. We have a committment to have that moved soon but these days the word soon is being redefined by supply issues, a novel virus, worker shortages and other issues. 

When the water knife was searching for the lines below the unknown line I was shining a beam from a flashlight into the hole to help the operator see. Ordinarily the sun helps light up the hole but this one was in the shade.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

So what's the plan? Follow the dead cable down the other end as well to make sure?


----------



## bykfixer

A portion of other end was ripped out last light while installing another storm drain pipe that crosses the busy road, which is why it's done at night while most people who drive on that road in the day are asleep.
Same crew as mentioned a few posts before this one (#8654) with their low end flashlights and celphone lights. Last night one guy had a Millwalkee flashlight.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Pot holing in a street with a hydrovac truck was one of the more interesting jobs while doing electrical work. You have to dig up the road with a mini excavator with a jack hammer attachment to break up asphalt, dirt, and rock near the surface. Usually, you have workers block debris with plywood from damaging cars while making sure those cars don’t run anyone on your crew over. Then you use a hydrovac truck with a spray gun and vacuum to break up the soil and suck it out of the trench. The vacuum hose clogs all the time so you have to hit it with a baseball bat to break up the clogs. If you use the spray gun, put a traffic cone over it to limit the debris blasting into your coworkers’ faces. Have them use face goggles and mesh face shields or they’ll eat dirt. If the trench is decent sized, you place hydrolic trench shoring to prevent the trench from caving in. Then you have to find your damaged cables without doing more damage. Pull the bad wire out after tracing the circuit with a toner. You have to put a bandaid (not literally) on a pipe or replace a section. Suck a jetline in. Pull a rope in with the jetline. Pull in new wire in with the rope. Dump sand, then gravel in the hole. Use a 150 lb. whacker to tamp it down (Don’t let it bounce on your feet). Then pour on and smooth out the asphalt. These tasks are all complicated at night. Imagine finding a needle in a haystack underground at night with dirt flying in your face and cars trying to run you over. That’s about what that job is like at night. I kind of miss it.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I drove to the big park with the pup tonight. It’s a busy park during the day but only the wildlife is there at night. It was pleasant and the weather was nice and brisk. 

I used my new lumintop edc aa (with 14500) clipped on my hat. It’s a total floodlight and is great for seeing absolutely everything about 15 feet ahead, beyond that it drops off quickly. In my hand was the C2 with M61W for spotting ahead. I brought a couple other lights to also play with. The microstream is a fun 10440 pocket rocket.


----------



## bykfixer

Mrs Fixer and I went for an evening stroll with his-n-her Maglites. Since it was right nippy the stocking cap went on my dome while she wore her Marvin the Martian melon warmer. 

Being a flashaholic it was driving me nuts hers was focused with a slight donut hole so when I began to mention it she said "I like the little dark spot because it looks like a bulleye". Fair enough.

The lights in the photo set atop a dresser we restored last summer that is used to house work working tools and coatings. Top right is the edge of a window fan we keep in the room year round for ventilation at a moments notice.

Edit: forgot to mention she had a SureFire G2x Pro and I an Elzetta Bones for backups. 
End edit.


----------



## Megalamuffin

The pup and I went to the park again tonight and followed the trail into the woods. I alternated between the e2d incan and fenix pd36r on turbo.

There is something to be said about an enjoyable suspense walking the woods with a focused incan beam that is not super bright and doesn’t light up a large area. The pd36r is killer bright, but it does take that element of fun away where a fairly dim light combined with classic horror movie scenarios come to mind. Aside from all that the e2d incan is just so dang pleasant to use.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Had to look for some books yesterday in the 2nd floor of the workplace. All the lights were off up there – due to quarantine the upper floors are not open to traffic, so we don't turn the lights on unless needed, and as a flashaholic worth his salt, I used my S2+ 219C to do it. Quick and easy and the beam quality really made the dusty yellowed paperbacks pop against the sterile white shelves


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my Tattu U15 365nm flashlight to look for signs of water damage on some electronics in a wall mounted cabinet where a pipe had allegedly burst above it. Only found a few colored specks from miscellaneous debris left over from the initial installation.


----------



## twistedraven

Used a 2000k Fireflies Nov-MU for some glow disc golf last night. The magnetic tailcap was perfect to secure the light in the baskets, and I set the light output to its lowest and attached the diffuser cap for a very faint and warm glow affect while it was inside the baskets. Between baskets, I would use it without the cap to illuminate the ground so we wouldn't trip over rocks or roots or the like. The 2000k warmth assured that we never lost our night vision. Anduril's smooth ramping made it easy to adjust the light output to the perfect amount while walking.


----------



## TurkishCoffee

Working on fixing my 2 year old dishwasher, which broke, with my 100 year old 3D Yale, which still works fine.


----------



## JimIslander

Used my tiny Olight I1R 2 EOS to check critter traps in my MIL's attic.


----------



## ledbetter

Are they done yet? Besides time and temp, color is the most important factor tellling you when these coffee beans are done. Tried a lot of lights but lately just using M61NLLLL in a G2. Warms tend to exaggerate color a little. 16650 runtime with this module is great. And those beans needed about another 5 minutes.


----------



## bykfixer

TurkishCoffee said:


> Working on fixing my 2 year old dishwasher, which broke, with my 100 year old 3D Yale, which still works fine.
> 
> 
> View attachment 23232


Is that Yale still stock?


----------



## TurkishCoffee

bykfixer said:


> Is that Yale still stock?



It is, I even have a vintage Mazda bulb for it (1950s?) although it has a newly made miniature screw bulb in it at the moment. Zinc-carbon batteries too, of course. I've been looking for a source for _really _old school paper jacket D cells of the original run time but haven't been able to source any.


----------



## bykfixer

Nice!! 
I use #222 bulbs in some old fisheye lens lights for more focused beam. Working on a dishwasher or other closeup stuff that original type globe bulb disperses light nicely through the lens. 

PM headed your way.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I didn’t do much yesterday except used my 6p original with an M61WL for a runtime test with 16340’s. I got 3 1/2 hours full output until a no warning shut off. It’s nice to know just how much time I have to work with this setup.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Used my S2+ SST20 to wake myself up this morning. Bed was a little _too_ cozy, so I had to turn on a light or I'd sleep right through a workday. Switching the S2+ and bumping it up from 0,1% mode to 1% was just the shock that my brain needed to get in gear.


----------



## Kitchen Panda

After 30+ minutes struggling with the living room window shade to remove it (broken cord needs replacing on warranty), the love of my life turns to me and asks "Do you have a flashlight in your pocket?" Why, yes, by some remarkable coincidence, I do. The S2R Baton II (in titanium, thanks to a happy accident) emerges and does some useful work for a change. She proceeds to inspect the gap between window frame and top bar(head rail) of the blind, trying to figure out what we were doing wrong. 

Long story short, what we were told by tech support was "Use a flat screwdriver to open the clips, rotate the front of the headrail up to remove. " What the instruction manual for our exact style of blind said was "Push firmly on the front of the headrail to open the clips, then rotate the front of the headrail down to remove." We could have saved half an hour and much cussin' if any of the YouTube videos we happened to watch actually matched our blind! 

Other useful things the S2R has done include verifying every night that the garage is still there, searching for tiny dropped surface-mount components on the shop floor, and using the magnet to verify if something is really steel or not.


----------



## tech25

Used my HDS to light up a car accident next to my house. I live on an avenue where there are 5 blocks with no lights or stop signs between two bigger avenues. Vehicles go speeding to catch the light at the other end.

There have been way too many accidents that I have personally seen since I moved in about two years ago.


----------



## Monocrom

Pelican 1920 LED penlight to check the backseat area of my car after locking the doors, in the darkened garage. Just wanted to make sure I didn't forget anything. New addition to my EDC penlight rotation. Working out well so far.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I went to work with my c2 and M61WLL today and used it to look at some plumbing in a crawl space. I was using up some 123’s that were low anyways, but somewhere along the day the c2 got turned on in my pocket and finished off the batteries a little earlier than anticipated.

When I got home I had a pair of 4000k wurkkos fc11’s waiting for me, one red and the other purple. I took the purple on a walk with the pup and played around with it at the park a lot. I also used the c2/m61w and e1d with vme/m31w combo. The wurkkos has a nice beam profile, tint and modes. The button is nice and clicky and the tailcap magnet is strong. I like it. Seems great for the money. That said though the warm malkoff’s are still the most pleasant and enjoyable lights to use I’ve ever owned, especially in surefire hosts that I love.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Used my Tool AA 2.0 to light up the rear drivetrain of my bike while my more mechanic-savvy workmate adjusted the cable slack on it. Had to swap out the wheel's broken axle and the size difference caused the drivetrain to skip the 5th cassette gear in the shifter, and it wouldn't drop down to the 7th (heaviest) sprocket at all no matter what I did. 

One 180º turn of one of the set screws, and presto. Bike's perfectly fine again.


----------



## Poppy

LOL... comparing your's to the 3 speed bikes of yesteryear, Dorothy might have said: "Toto, I don't think we are in Kansas anymore!"


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Poppy said:


> LOL... comparing your's to the 3 speed bikes of yesteryear, Dorothy might have said: "Toto, I don't think we are in Kansas anymore!"


Heh, I can guess! Though I sure wish they had the same durability as the old 3-speeds sometimes


----------



## TurkishCoffee

Tonight I went for a short walk in the woods at 3ºF, and learned that a 2D Maglite can easily survive being thrown from your hand and landing several feet away when you slip on ice.


----------



## Poppy

@TurkishCoffee, that's one heck of a way to durability test a light.
I'm glad that you aren't reporting a broken arm to go with that.


----------



## watt4

I placed a 1D light ($3 type) on top of a ceiling tile so we could find the spot later, while climbing around in the building interstitial (dark) space. those lights can run for 3 days, so was not concerned about runtime.


----------



## 3_gun

A paperweight


----------



## Megalamuffin

I used my fenix hm23 headlamp on and off at work all day. When I got home I had a package with some efest unprotected button top 16340’s for use with a lumens factory eo-eo2r that is 150 lumens at full voltage. I took that out with the old e2d on my walk tonight. I am very happy with the eo2r, and it works acceptably with cr123’s if need be.


----------



## bykfixer

Working on a car engine in a garage at the door where the sun was pouring in, the shade/sun contrast was extreme so I clicked on my PK PR-1 to medium a few times to see a bolt I was about to remove or a dropped wrench I was about to pluck out of a cavity with a magnet.

First time I'd worked on a Honda Prelude in a couple years so it was enjoyable removing 3 screws and a bracket to get to the actual part that was about to be removed and replaced.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Today the day dawned dark and rainy (barely had 5 minutes of direct sunlight before the sun rose up beyond the clear gap between horizon and cloud cover). So I decided to have some fun and took the usual morning shower and clothing change at work while lit by my Convoy S2+ 219C on ceiling bounce.

Even if it's only 7135*4, the light off it at 35% power made the ceiling lamps above unnecessary, and the tint and CRI were far more pleasant.


----------



## Poppy

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> Today the day dawned dark and rainy (barely had 5 minutes of direct sunlight before the sun rose up beyond the clear gap between horizon and cloud cover). So I decided to have some fun and took the usual morning shower and clothing change at work while lit by my Convoy S2+ 219C on ceiling bounce.
> 
> Even if it's only 7135*4, the light off it at 35% power made the ceiling lamps above unnecessary, and the tint and CRI were far more pleasant.


@Jean-Luc Descarte It makes me smile to see that you are still having fun with your lights.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Poppy said:


> @Jean-Luc Descarte It makes me smile to see that you are still having fun with your lights.


Always, Poppy! For me being a flashaholic is all about _using_ my lights and enjoying them and the light they produce.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Yesterday we did a water heater replacement in the garage of an old apartment complex. It was not very well lit so the incan minimag was useful along with the E1D incan lego.

This tunnel is about 30 feet to the end. The E1D incan lego produces a very useful and pleasing level of light. Yes I am carrying three spare 16340’s for it. Of course the minimag is not bright but I love how far it shoots that measly 14 lumens. It throws just as well as the 3x brighter surefire, and that’s with the acrylite lens.


----------



## Monocrom

Looks like a great place to film a zombie apocalypse scene.


----------



## CanAm

Used a Lumens Factory body kitted out with a Malkoff NLL to see inside a switch box and ceiling conduit while setting up a new chandelier and dimmer switch last night. Just great for that application, but if I'm being honest I sorta missed the incan E2 I was using over the holidays...


----------



## Monocrom

Testing out Eneloop C, and D cell, AA spacers with a handful of different lights. Unfortunately, I can already report that they're not for inca. lovers.


----------



## aznsx

I use my flashlights *very* frequently in my small, dimly-lit apt. with little fixed lighting.....because I *enjoy* it. That's way too many times a day to even consider posting about it. But today (and every day for months), it's a Streamlight Stinger 2020, tail-stood and ceiling-bounced that provides all lighting in my bathroom. The fluorescent fixture died some time ago, and I prefer not to have either property Maint. in here at this time or to fix it myself (because it's not mine). The flat-based 2020 does a fine job, and I'm not suffering a bit for good bathroom lighting

Edit: If someone has access to auto-correct's dictionary, they might want to add 'Streamlight' (not 'streetlight'). This is, after all, a bloody flashlight forum!


----------



## Megalamuffin

I used my new tool aa nichia enough at work that I had to swap the battery. I was using it mostly on high and turbo.


----------



## Limit_hex

Running trails in rain on snow. MD2 with primaries and a M61WL, a Zebralight for backup, Icebugs (boots with grip) and my phone in a ziplock bag. Part thick snow, part water on ice, and drenched through, but very fun and found some new trails. I would never have done this without reliable flashlights. 

Can add that I’m a very slow runner


----------



## Megalamuffin

SF’s at work


----------



## Monocrom

Klarus E2 and Pelican 1920 to navigate the completely pitch black massive parking lot that surrounds the building I work at during 3rd shift. Apparently all of the overhead lights are literally controlled by one fuse on a computer timer.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Currently facing a power outage at home after a severe rainstorm. Blown transformer, from the sound of it. Whole block is in the dark.

Got an S2 (XM-L2 4C, not sure of color temperature) on ceiling bounce duty to light up the living room and kitchen, and an S2+ 2700K here with me as I lounge on my bed.

The one other apartment that I can see out my window that isn't totally in the dark has a candle lit  I'm positive my flat is the only one in the 160+ apartments of the complex that has even a single flashlight.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> Currently facing a power outage at home after a severe rainstorm. Blown transformer, from the sound of it. Whole block is in the dark.
> 
> Got an S2 (XM-L2 4C,not sure of color temperature) on ceiling bounce duty to light up the living room and kitchen, and an S2+ 2700K here with me as I lounge on my bed.
> 
> The one other apartment that I can see out my window that isn't totally in the dark has a candle lit  I'm positive my flat is the only one in the 160+ apartments of the complex that has even a single flashlight.


I hope your power comes back on soon. Good for you for being prepared.


----------



## scalpel_ninja

Used my SF 6P to peer into kegs and carboys when moving home brew for secondary fermentation.


----------



## CanAm

Megalamuffin said:


> SF’s at work
> 
> View attachment 24687


Nice selection. Hard to go wrong with Carhartt, too.


----------



## parnass

I used a Streamlight Protac 90 light to examine, then replace a submerged sump pump.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I got to test out my brand new sf edcl1-t for a while tonight as a makeshift headlamp clipped on my hat while we finished up a job. It was on high the whole time and I just about used up the battery. I also used it earlier in the day in a crawlspace on the low mode. The low mode seems twice the brightness than what the specs would have you think, which I am very much ok with.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Been studying lots for a job opportunity. Have to do it at the dinner table as it's by far the best place at home to sit for this, but the position of the ceiling lamp sucks fumes through a straw. So I've been using the Tool AA with an old Thrunite T10 diffuser tip to light up my notebook. (I lost the Tool's rubbery one a long time ago.)


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Last night I was at work and using my PD-36R to manuever around in a dark building when an impromptu tour group walked in. I used my light to help them find their way in and out of the area safely. They appreciated it. Right place at the right time.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I used my convoy s2+ with 3000k 219b to do some kitchen drain and faucet repair at a friends house. Such a nice beam that comes out of that light.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Used my gift Convoy S2 (XM-L2, rosy 4C tint, not sure whick Kelvin rating) to walk to the oriental food cart one block over to fetch some pastéis (big fried square dumplings) for dinner. The narrow spill of the S2 was perfect to light up the sidewalk and conquer the tree shade that blocks the streetlamps' light. 


Megalamuffin said:


> I used my convoy s2+ with 3000k 219b to do some kitchen drain and faucet repair at a friends house. Such a nice beam that comes out of that light.


I have an S2+ with a 219C and can confirm, the beam profile on it is pretty much perfect. Just wish mine had the 7135x8 driver, not just x4, so 1% mode would be more useful. Maybe a future purchase; for now I'll live with what I have.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> Used my gift Convoy S2 (XM-L2, rosy 4C tint, not sure whick Kelvin rating) to walk to the oriental food cart one block over to fetch some pastéis (big fried square dumplings) for dinner. The narrow spill of the S2 was perfect to light up the sidewalk and conquer the tree shade that blocks the streetlamps' light.
> 
> I have an S2+ with a 219C and can confirm, the beam profile on it is pretty much perfect. Just wish mine had the 7135x8 driver, not just x4, so 1% mode would be more useful. Maybe a future purchase; for now I'll live with what I have.



On all three of my S2+ 219b’s I went with the 7138x8 and smooth reflector. The 1% mode is extremely useful, it throws well and has good spill.


----------



## bykfixer

A QuiqLite to clamp a bag of Fritos closed. 






It's a MeGeyver thing that's also a flashlight.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my Alonefire SV18 365nm UV light to inspect a damaged equipment cabiinet for the source of water ingress. Found it via a trail of fluorescing schmutz coming from a conduit.


----------



## bykfixer

After randomly walking about 17 laps inside my house it dawned on me it's Spring. Time to go outside and walk around. Thing is the wind chimes on the north side of my house were playing the Jack Frost Boogie. 

Toss on a Maglite stocking cap, a warm hoody and some gloves……(wife doing same), grab a few flashlights…forest green 3 cell Maglite ML50LX, battleship gray 2 cell ML50 for the Mrs, Elzetta Bravo hi/lo, yellow SureFire G2x Pro, 1 cell gray Icon Rogue, 1 cell Icon Modus and 2 Maglite Solitaire LED's and off we went. 

Jack Frost cranked up the wind machine on max so the jaunt was short and quick, but nevertheless still fun.


----------



## hsa

I've been out barking at coyotes with my dog. We take turns so she doesn't get a sore throat. Wowtac A1s, neutral and a Nitecore P30. I gave up Maglites for lent. It ain't easy. 
I think I've been doing this for too long. I didn't give up Guinness Stout.


----------



## Robert Crayton

used to find something in my basement.😁


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Still on the study routine from last post. Been alternating between my old S2 (XM-L2 4C) and the black S2+ (SST20 2700K) for use as a candle.

One of the fun things I found is, the diffuser cap of a Lumintop EDC01/Tool AAA fits _exactly_ inside the inner bezel of these two models. I'll post a photo later; for now, just trust me, it's a great kludge!


----------



## Megalamuffin

I discovered a pretty nifty use for an adjustable lanyard today. The rubber grip ring also gives it additional traction to stay in place. Just point and shine.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Neat!


----------



## chip100t

With the uk about to go into an energy crisis which will leave many people struggling to pay the bills I now use my olight I3t on 5l using an Eneloop to navigate my house at night rather than turn on the lights.

Spending my evenings sat in the dark is new to me as I was that person you would have to follow around turning off all the lights I left on in my wake otherwise I would be be sat down with my whole house lit up like a Christmas tree.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Garbage disposal replacement with convoy s2+ 219b sw35.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Just for kicks, turned off the lights in the employees' bathroom at work and took my morning shower under the ceiling-bounced light of my Convoy M1. All lamps here are CFL or LED and universally cool white, so the 3300K-ish of the torch was a welcome warm break.


----------



## bykfixer

Warm water, warm lighting……
What's not to like about that. 

Who opened the door and let all the steam out dawg gonnit?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I had to replace a tiny co-ax cable in a wi-fi device. One end of the cable is an SMA connector and the other end is a U.FL connector. That U.FL is so tiny that it takes a magnifier to see it! Anyway they have a tendency to pop off, so I used some Bondic to adhere it to the motherboard's mating connector and cured it with my Alonefire 365nm UVA light.

And I used my PD-36R on low to see what I was doing in there.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Quite a bit of light use happened today. Wurkkos fc11 illuminating plumbing under a cabinet and a toilet, olight i1r pro holding in my mouth while needing both hands and direct light inside shower valves, and surefire edcl1-t for pointing something out to a customer. After getting home I used the 3000k 219b s2+ to illuminate the application of shoe goo to the sole of one boot and mend some splits in the leather on a pair of work boots. Hopefully that will give them just a bit more life.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Used my Tool AAA last night to put the padding back on my bicycle helmet, in prep for commuting to work this morning.

And of course poop happens and I'm forced to go by car


----------



## Megalamuffin

Used the e2d with bright LF bulb and the switch off an e1b mv to add some fluids and a touch of oil to the trusty old S10. I wish I was a flashaholic when the incan executives were cutting edge, but even now being outdated they are so nice to use.


----------



## raggie33

i still play with mine everyday they relax me they calm me and bring me joy its way nicer today becuase there are lights i can afford


----------



## Bimmerboy

Found my missing pack of cigs under the car seat using an Armytek Viking Pro.


----------



## Monocrom

I find the Fenix LD15R ideal for charging up the solar cell inside my Citizen Eco-Drive watch. Normally I hate lights with magnetic tailcaps. But that Fenix is the exception. Light-switch in the backroom at work has a metal cover on it. There's a small shelf a handful of inches below the cover. So, watch goes on the shelf, light goes on the metal cover, turn the light until the beam shines directly on the watch. Leave it there for 2 hours. Recharge the battery in the flashlight before the shift ends. Yup, that's what I used my flashlight for.

End of shift, flashlight is charged up and so is the solar cell in my watch. Especially useful since my handful of other watches are all dead. Battery ones ran out during the height of Covid. My one automatic watch, crown popped out. My Citizen BM7080-03E from over a decade ago is still going strong.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I dropped a tiny black screw onto a grey carpet at work today. Out came the PD36R, but this time I couldn't find it with the light so I grabbed my magnetic sweeper and ran it across the carpet until I heard a tiny "clink!" Found it.

I think this is one of Murphy's laws - tiny black parts are attracted to grey carpets.


----------



## Steve1

I used my vintage camouflage Malkoff MD2 just to admire it and blast the neighborhood across the bean field and beyond 👍🏻 This beauty has a Malkoff M61 with a high/low switch. Also a custom Kydex flashlight holder that clicks when you place it in the holster👍🏻


----------



## Steve1

I used my vintage camouflage Malkoff MD2 just to admire it and blast the neighborhood across the bean field and beyond 👍🏻 This beauty has a Malkoff M61 with a high/low switch. Also a custom Kydex flashlight holder that clicks when you place it in the holster👍🏻


----------



## 340pd




----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Used my EDC01 to try and troubleshoot a locker at work this afternoon. The chick got the key to locker A, then shoved it in all ignorance in the lock of cabinet B, and couldn't get it out. If my limited knowledge of locksmithing is worth any, she got one of the pins to drop behind the bitting of the key and trap it in place. 

No dice. Paper, pressed plastic, a staple, even a strip of aluminium soda can were no help, either because they were too thick to fit the gap or weren't stiff enough to push the pins back. Tried for half an hour and just couldn't. 

The library's gonna call a professional locksmith now to solve the issue, at her expense, and no matter what he has to do, it's not gonna be anywhere near dirt cheap. As my grandma always said: *pay attention to what you're doing. *


----------



## Megalamuffin

Used the MD2 with M61T today at work a good bit. I plan to stick with it as my primary light all week. The low mode is fantastic with two li-ions, about 20 lumens that shoots quite far with a good hotspot.


----------



## tech25

Not today but this past weekend I went away to a rural area.
Brought my HDS rotary with a Surefire diffuser, C8 from MTN electronics, ZL H600fc, and ZL sc600w.

There were no streetlights and around the houses it was pitch black. The HDS was awesome with both diffuser on and off. The UI was perfect for general usage.

The C8 was uncomfortable to use most of the time (the light was too strong between the houses- worked really well in the open spaces)

Both Zebralights worked beautifully, I didn’t really notice a huge advantage of HCRI-however, the warmer tints were easier on my eyes.

As far as the headlamp, I want to try a mule. I got the Zebralight Floody version just in case it’s my only light (can use it for close up or distance) but I usually have at least my HDS with me if not a few others so a mule might be better.

All in all I was surprised how few lumens were really necessary in the dark vs in the city where lights get washed out by the bright lights.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD36R to work in a dimly lit rack to roll a fiber optic circuit to a new transceiver.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I broke out the sofirn sp36 today to illuminate the outdoor job site we were on until 9pm. Great light to keep in the truck, very bright and long runtime.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Used the SF stiletto for a couple hours today replacing a faucet and some other repair stuff. 

I like the light very much, but a longer running medium mode around 100-150 lumens would have been a better choice than the 250 lumen mode. Low is perfect, really more like 15 than 5.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Used the md3 for a while yesterday on some faucet repair. Old faucets like this are fun to rebuild (except when they fight back), they don’t make them like this anymore. Good thing I didn’t have to hold the md3 cause that sucker gets hot with an m91.


----------



## bykfixer

We have been watching NCIS in DVD format lately. Each disc is like Gibbs' haircut. Each label is the same, disc after disc, season after season. Gray with silver lettering. 





I keep a Fenix E01v2 next to the box set(s) and use it to light up the lettering.


----------



## vicv

Used my streamlight headlight to help me see picking a plastic sliver out of my sons palm


----------



## Monocrom

Sometimes when I'm testing out lights for my YouTube channel, I'm left without a very bright one for work. That's when I reach for my 3C Defiant model from the trunk of my car. Reverse-clicky tailcap switch. (Yeah, bit odd.) But only $19.oo at Home Depot. Comes with the batteries included. One mode. 500 emitter lumens. Bit of a blue tint. 

Handful of nights ago, used it to kick a guy out of the parking lot after catching him sleeping in his vehicle. He claimed to be an Air Marshall. He definitely wasn't one of the ones who worked out of the offices inside the building. While his Ford sedan is the type and color that many Federal agencies use, it had civilian rims on it. Along with ordinary tags. He had no placard on the windshield, and didn't even have the basic, easily faked identification sticker that let's security know a vehicle belongs to a Federal law enforcement employee. And, he complied surprisingly quickly. Didn't even attempt to show me his official I.D. (When I kick folks out, I'm very professional about it. I treat them with respect.)

I didn't fully believe his story. Couple of things didn't add up. One, civilian version of his vehicle. He would have been issued an official one for work purposes with the proper tags and rims. Two, there are numerous Hotels, Motels, and actual Inns a short driving distance away. If he was visiting from out of town, he had accommodation options. Actual Air Marshalls make good money. Plus, if he was there in the area for work, I'm certain his job would have compensated him for a stay in a Hotel/Motel/Inn. Things just seemed fishy with that guy.


----------



## vicv

Ya…… something sure is fishy. People sleeping and such. Glad you got him!


----------



## Poppy

I used my Eagtac D25a to put more light on the fine print instructions of Dayquil.

lol... I can breath better now!


----------



## bykfixer

These days a flashlight is often something we keep extras of around the house. 

When I was a lad and my pop would struggle to read fine print it was "son, go look in X and get the flashlight, and in the X closet for some batteries" since we had one flashlight in the house with batteries stored separately. 

I used a 1950's 1aa to light my way to the comode at 4:30am.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Forgot my Sofirn SP40 on my EDC bag and found it this morning. Just for fun, used it on the daily work ritual of lighting up the work building before 6AM for later opening, which due to being late Autumn here happens a decent half hour before sunrise. A murky library is one of the best places to have fun with a torch of any kind – cool tint, warm tint, neutral tint, flooder, thrower... first time I ever use a headlamp though.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

My PD36R came in handy today to help a contractor peer down a long pipe.


----------



## raggie33

to contact batman


----------



## Megalamuffin

Yesterday dad and I were doing some more plumbing maintenance in the jazz hall of fame in downtown t-town. It used to be the old union station, built during the depression. One of our customers bought a 60 year lease to the place and is renovating it to its former glory. Really cool building with lots of history. Plenty of dark places inside to shine the malkoff m91bn. Dad is a fan of the m91, it’s much brighter than his edc olight baton 2.


----------



## Dave_H

Fierce thunderstorm here last saturday caused huge damage to electrical grid, many people still out. I was off for 14 hours, used various flashlights, small lanterns. nightlights etc. overnight.

Dave


----------



## Dave_H

When opening up various devices and gadgets to see what's inside I try to identify chips and other electronics. It needs a good flashlight at the right angle plus magnifier to read markings. Often on a lot of these (typically) 8-pin SOIC control chips, there are no markings, but I try.

Dave


----------



## Dave_H

Dave_H said:


> Fierce thunderstorm here last saturday caused huge damage to electrical grid, many people still out. I was off for 14 hours, used various flashlights, small lanterns. nightlights etc. overnight.
> 
> Dave


I should add, I am very lucky so far. If outage went on further I have tons of "free" alkalines. Also, was charging 12v lawn tractor battery out back using solar (and some small gel cells) so could have recharged flashlight and portable fan 18650s etc. using 12v charger.

Dave


----------



## Dave_H

raggie33 said:


> to contact batman


<tee-hee!> Cheap zoomie coupled with a snap-on "bat-lens"...you're giving me ideas!

Dave


----------



## bykfixer

The Mrs buys 10 for $2 BiC pens, removes the clips and wraps the barrels with various stuff like wrapping paper scrap, candy bar wrapper or various foils. Then she coats that with epoxy resin.

Sometimes resin gets inside the barrel. That's where the $1 2aaa HyperTuf inspection light and a dental pick are handy. Today I cleaned out two barrels and got the pens working proper.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

I went out to work especially early today, barely at dawn while the earth was still dark. The Lumintop B01 is my primary bike light, and to my surprise it ran low and putzed on me mid-commute (specifically it jumped down to Low mode, which doesn't do me any good). Luckily I have a secondary in a Convoy S2 that I just had to bump to 10% power and angle upward a tad to have good illumination of the tarmac ahead and the numerous potholes therein, all ready and waiting to jolt the handlebars and send an unwary cyclist to the floor.

Definitely two is one and one is none!

Since it was already that dark and it's not getting any lighter until months from now (winter solstice is still a month away), I got both torches charging up right beside me. Not gonna risk it happening again. (Good thing too, my Lii-100 accused that S2's battery of being at 25%! )


----------



## Dave_H

Not recently, several years back at around 2am I woke up to a loud "pop" outside. We have overhead power feeds. My neighbours to each side had no power (porch lights off) but I'm fed from a different feed and pole transformer, so was still on.

I used my cheap zoomie (3AAA now 18650) flashlight to check pole transformer in my neighbour's back yard; did not see any smoke, sparks, obvious burning etc. Theory is a branch (or squirrel?) shorted out the lines and took out a fuse. Called them up to let them know, then to report to utility. Problem was fixed in a few hours. Had lots of other small lights on hand if needed.

Dave


----------



## Megalamuffin

I used the malkoff md3/m91bn for some water line investigating in a dark building this morning and apartment complex repair work later in the day. Cleaned it up with the other tools on the last job of the day and put it back in my pocket.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD36R on low to locate some hidden screws in a malfunctioning studfinder, Got it open and discovered that the antenna had come unplugged from the rest of the circuit.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used a fiber optics Visual Fault Locator (a specialized red laser pen with a fiber connector on the end) to trace some connections. The 650nm laser was becoming unusably dim, so I took it apart and bent the positive battery contact to add a little more pressure on the tip of the battery and that made it brighter again.


----------



## Monocrom

Couple of nights back, had a raccoon sneak up close to me in the parking lot while I was standing by the trunk of my car. In my neck of the woods, 9 times out of 10, these critters are either rabid or are carriers of rabies. Out came the flashlight I was testing for several weeks to review on my YT channel. Mag-lite Mag-Tac (non-rechargeable model). 

320 emitter lumens right to the eyes. He froze, I backed away while keeping the light on him. (One thing I've learned with such critters is that strobe doesn't work at all on them. But a solid, steady beam does!) Wish it had more output and more throw. Thankfully I got to a safe distance before he started moving again. First time ever seen one of those at the client's site. I'm worried for the handful of stray cats we have who call that place home. Let's just say, now that I'm done with testing and evaluation purposes; I'll be EDCing something else.


----------



## aznsx

Monocrom said:


> Couple of nights back, had a raccoon sneak up close to me in the parking lot while I was standing by the trunk of my car. In my neck of the woods, 9 times out of 10, these critters are either rabid or are carriers of rabies. Out came the flashlight I was testing for several weeks to review on my YT channel. Mag-lite Mag-Tac (non-rechargeable model).
> 
> 320 emitter lumens right to the eyes. He froze, I backed away while keeping the light on him. (One thing I've learned with such critters is that strobe doesn't work at all on them. But a solid, steady beam does!) Wish it had more output and more throw. Thankfully I got to a safe distance before he started moving again. First time ever seen one of those at the client's site. I'm worried for the handful of stray cats we have who call that place home. Let's just say, now that I'm done with testing and evaluation purposes; I'll be EDCing something else.



Glad you both were able to retreat safely and move on without serious incident, and interesting that the light apparently gave you just a bit of distraction time to make a move. I'd say reliability was king on that occasion, and I guess the Mag passed its test!


----------



## dotCPF

Ended up being such a nice night I was insistent on working on my car. Used my AT Wizard Nichia stuck onto the hood latch as a fill/ overhead, and my trust Zebralight H600c mkIV as my main. More than enough light to work in the pitch dark, running both on their medium settings. Both still show excellent charge after a few hours of work.

THIS is the value of all that increased output and efficiency, hours of light out of two tiny, pocketable things and they still have tons of charge! Really impressive what today's tech is capable off.


----------



## fulee9999

dotCPF said:


> Ended up being such a nice night I was insistent on working on my car. Used my AT Wizard Nichia stuck onto the hood latch as a fill/ overhead, and my trust Zebralight H600c mkIV as my main. More than enough light to work in the pitch dark, running both on their medium settings. Both still show excellent charge after a few hours of work.
> 
> THIS is the value of all that increased output and efficiency, hours of light out of two tiny, pocketable things and they still have tons of charge! Really impressive what today's tech is capable off.



I agree, the ArmyTek Wizard Nichia is a beast in efficiency, I use mine as a headlamp on med-med, usually 10-15 minutes continuous use at the time and with the Sanyo red 3500 mah cell it's been months since I needed to charge it.


----------



## bykfixer

Using my PK Design Lab PR-1 at mid-day I lit up inside a water valve box like a champ. It's a 5+ foot deep 6" round tube that's dark in daylight.

I could have walked 100 paces back to my truck and dug out a mirror like the old days or I could zap the shadow with a 1xRCR by the Photon King that was in my trouser pocket. 

Idea was to determine about how deep the waterline is. The nut on top of the valve is about 1 foot above the pipe itself. Box was full of dirt at 3 feet so the workers had to find it with shovels. Dratz!


----------



## fulee9999

I grilled up some meat for friends and family and it got dark, so the missus brought out my Sofirn Q8 Pro to light up the area we were staying in, amazing amount of light from such a small device


----------



## Stefano

Today I read here on the forum an old thread from 2010 about Zebralight H51.
How many memories about this model, it was my first Zebralight. 
I searched for my old H51w but found it packed in an airtight package (faraday cage) and left it there. 
However, I found a H31w and a H502 first series cool withe. 
Other times when 200 lumens seemed like a lot.


----------



## tech25

I still use my H51fw. It’s so much more compact and lighter than the 18650 equivalent, although it’s a trade off with power.


----------



## Stefano

To escape the heat, I decided to go to a mountain of 1300 meters. 
In the short drive from the parking lot to the top of the mountain I used the Fenix HM61R. 
Unfortunately, at powers above 50 lumens it is impossible to use a headlamp due to moths and other insects. 
I had to turn off the headlamp and turn on the Fenix PD36R, the insects chased the distant spot. 
Also used Fenix CL09 at one lumens level when I ate something on top but then after a few hours I had to leave due to the wind storm.


----------



## desert.snake

Monocrom said:


> Couple of nights back, had a raccoon sneak up close to me in the parking lot while I was standing by the trunk of my car. In my neck of the woods, 9 times out of 10, these critters are either rabid or are carriers of rabies. Out came the flashlight I was testing for several weeks to review on my YT channel. Mag-lite Mag-Tac (non-rechargeable model).
> 
> 320 emitter lumens right to the eyes. He froze, I backed away while keeping the light on him. (One thing I've learned with such critters is that strobe doesn't work at all on them. But a solid, steady beam does!) Wish it had more output and more throw. Thankfully I got to a safe distance before he started moving again. First time ever seen one of those at the client's site. I'm worried for the handful of stray cats we have who call that place home. Let's just say, now that I'm done with testing and evaluation purposes; I'll be EDCing something else.



If possible, try a slow strobe, it worked quite well today on a pack of rather aggressive wild dogs. I strobe manually, maybe once every 2-3 seconds, it was a Malkoff hound dog 18650 xt. I suppose that with a slow strobe and the surrounding darkness, the eye expands and narrows constantly, and gets tired faster.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

It's the Southern Hemisphere's (Inter)national Flashlight day! So I celebrated by going through my pre-work morning routine (bathroom, brewing coffee and setting up breakfast) lit entirely by my Sofirn SP40 headlamp. Didn't find myself wanting for the ceiling lamps at any point, the Sofirn got all my needs covered.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I ran across a really old non-contact HV sensor today. It was dead so I disassembled it to see it's innards. In the process the small NE-2 neon bulb slipped out and disappeared onto the floor. My PD36R enabled me to find it before stepping on it.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

PhotonWrangler said:


> I ran across a really old non-contact HV sensor today. It was dead so I disassembled it to see it's innards. In the process the small NE-2 neon bulb slipped out and disappeared onto the floor. My PD36R enabled me to find it before stepping on it.


PW's reliable Fenix EDC saves the day again!  From the amount of posts of yours here, this PD36R is really living up to the renown your old PD35 made for itself, huh?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> PW's reliable Fenix EDC saves the day again!  From the amount of posts of yours here, this PD36R is really living up to the renown your old PD35 made for itself, huh?


Yes it does! And you have a good memory, Jean-Luc! I've really gotten my money's worth out of both of these lights and they're still going strong.


----------



## chip100t

I used the magnetic tailcap on my sofirn sc31 to magnetise my screwdrivers to dismantle my laptop.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

We had a power outage a couple of nights ago. We used a Hyper Tough COB light to light up the kitchen via ceiling bounce, a generic LED puck light in the bathroom, an old Ray-O-Vac LED lantern to illuminate the bedroom, a couple of headlamps, and my trusty PD36R as my walking-around light. Fortunately the power was restored a few hours later.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

chip100t said:


> I used the magnetic tailcap on my sofirn sc31 to magnetise my screwdrivers to dismantle my laptop.


That was inventive!


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

We got a localised blackout at home right this moment. A few lights are in use:
> Convoy S2+ SST20 2700K on the living room/kitchen divider, on ceiling bounce duty
> My new Convoy S21A 519A 3500K on me, providing light in the bedroom through wall bounce
> Lumintop Tool LH351D on the nightstand, also in wall bounce
> Sofirn SP40 XP-L 2700K riding my cranium, off but just in case
> Lumintop Tool AA v2.0 on my nephew's pocket, currently not in use

Fun times! I'll probably have some fun and head down to dump the rubbish feeling like a spelunker, before the power is restored 

*EDIT: *Either I'm a previously unknown precog or, more likely, I jinxed myself good. Not 30 seconds after this post... power comes back full force. Didn't even have the chance to spelunk the trash out as intended


----------



## Monocrom

Got relieved yesterday morning. Co-worker likes to listen to the busted old radio we keep at the desk. I never use it. Only thing on during the Graveyard Shift remotely interesting is a female psychiatrist whom I learned is a huge supporter of the Baader Meinhof group, to this day. Stopped listening after that. Obscene that someone like that has a career _anywhere._

Radio wasn't working. Co-worker thought it got accidentally unplugged. He starts checking the bottom of the desk. Almost pitch black. Before I left, I pulled out my Streamlight Polytac 2xCR123 light with 600 rated lumens. Lit up the bottom of the desk. Turns out, wasn't unplugged. He got it working again after fiddling with a couple of the settings.


----------



## aznsx

Monocrom said:


> Before I left, I pulled out my Streamlight Polytac 2xCR123 light with 600 rated lumens.


I recently picked up a Polytac X, and I'm liking it a LOT. Great light(s) for most any humanoid Earthling wanting a good flashlight, 'flashaholic' or not (including me)!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD36R to illuminate a pitch black workshop at work in order to find the light switch.


----------



## Galvnometer

I grabbed the nearest flashlight to hand which was an Manker MC13, to find some tools in the loft. I should have found the tools before I turned the power off but I forgot and the flashlight was nearer than the Electric DB, when I remembered.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD36R on medium to search a parking garage structure for a wall mounted gadget that a vendor supposedly installed. Didn't see it.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Used my S2+ 219C on 10% power to light up the sidewalk on the way to the pizza place one block over from home. The side I was walking on is much wider than the other (a contingency if the street ever has to be widened) and only the other side had streetlights, so my path was murky. 

The S2+ did a good job. No tripping hazards got me and I got back home safely with dinner in hand.


----------



## Monocrom

Streamlight Polytac 600 rated lumens LED to check for debris at the client's main parking lot. Thankfully, not enough for me to write up an extra report.


----------



## bykfixer

2aa camo Defiant hangs on a nail by the back door. It has gotten used since the new dog arrived to light the yard for his 10pm potty run.






The dog said "I'll get my own flashlight, thank you"


----------



## bridgman

These days my primary "real" use for flashlights is looking for stuff I lost under the truck seat. Still very happy with SF G2X Pro as designated truck light... on low it's about right for searching in the dark and on high it's about right for searching during the day.

Next most common use for a flashlight is looking down the barrel of another flashlight to figure out if I need a spacer magnet on the +ve end of a flat-top lithium ion cell. I was surprised to find that my old AW flat top 18500s work just fine in an equally old 2C Maglite without any kind of spacer. 

Now let's ignore these so called "real" uses for a bit and get back to why I really have them - last night I fired up my SF Z2 with LF HO-9 and 2 RCR123's and marvelled at the nice white balloon of light, then did the same with a 2D ROP low Maglite. There's something about the beam shape of the HO-9 that I really like, however. 

After my last WA1185 bulb blew I started ordering alternative bulbs in the hope of keeping my flashlights going... the first ones started showing up yesterday so bulb testing starts today. 

Actually I'm being unfair in terms of "real" uses - back in May we had a storm that took down power lines all over the province, and I was without power for about 2 weeks, so the flashlights got a real workout along with the occasional pressure lamp.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD36R to help pull some co-ax through the house. It was useful for identifying possible pathways as well as charging the glow rods for pulling the cable through.


----------



## bykfixer

Man oh man I have to confess I did a bad thing today. I went to my sons house to show him how to light the hot water tank pilot and did not bring a flashlight. Not 3, or 2, not even 1.


Luckily I must have taught him well because he offfered me the option between a Streamlight Strion, Maglite Solitaire and a Streamlight Microstream. Phew!! That was a close one.


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> Man oh man I have to confess I did a bad thing today. I went to my sons house to show him how to light the hot water tank pilot and did not bring a flashlight. Not 3, or 2, not even 1.
> 
> 
> Luckily I must have taught him well because he offfered me the option between a Streamlight Strion, Maglite Solitaire and a Streamlight Microstream. Phew!! That was a close one.


We'll just pretend the 1st half never took place. 🔦


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

bykfixer said:


> Man oh man I have to confess I did a bad thing today. I went to my sons house to show him how to light the hot water tank pilot and did not bring a flashlight. Not 3, or 2, not even 1.
> 
> 
> Luckily I must have taught him well because he offfered me the option between a Streamlight Strion, Maglite Solitaire and a Streamlight Microstream. Phew!! That was a close one.


Naughty byk  😹

Nice to see your teachings of our mania ART saving the day! lol


----------



## bykfixer

I have probably lit 100 water heater tank pilots over the years and always needed a flashlight but never chapstick. For some reason I had chapstick in my pocket but not a flashlight. I did have a pocket knife so there is that.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD36R today to illuminate my way on a pitch black catwalk that leads to a power distribution room.


----------



## Poppy

I used a headlamp to swap out a thermostat for my attic fan.


----------



## Megalamuffin

bridgman said:


> These days my primary "real" use for flashlights is looking for stuff I lost under the truck seat. Still very happy with SF G2X Pro as designated truck light... on low it's about right for searching in the dark and on high it's about right for searching during the day.
> 
> Next most common use for a flashlight is looking down the barrel of another flashlight to figure out if I need a spacer magnet on the +ve end of a flat-top lithium ion cell. I was surprised to find that my old AW flat top 18500s work just fine in an equally old 2C Maglite without any kind of spacer.
> 
> Now let's ignore these so called "real" uses for a bit and get back to why I really have them - last night I fired up my SF Z2 with LF HO-9 and 2 RCR123's and marvelled at the nice white balloon of light, then did the same with a 2D ROP low Maglite. There's something about the beam shape of the HO-9 that I really like, however.
> 
> After my last WA1185 bulb blew I started ordering alternative bulbs in the hope of keeping my flashlights going... the first ones started showing up yesterday so bulb testing starts today.
> 
> Actually I'm being unfair in terms of "real" uses - back in May we had a storm that took down power lines all over the province, and I was without power for about 2 weeks, so the flashlights got a real workout along with the occasional pressure lamp.



The HO-9 is indeed a great bulb with a nicely balanced beam.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Used the EDC01 to confirm an unpleasant suspicion I had this early morning: the tail o-ring of my Tool AA snapped. Lucky me that I have a replacement at home.


----------



## knucklegary

Woke up at 5am to a racket of noises going on outside my window. With a M61 Deep Red in one hand and MD4 Hound Dog in other I spotted a family of racoons gathered into my fruit tree chewing up my unripened apples. I know it's early morning, but I swear one gave me the finger as I return to bed


----------



## bykfixer

Guilty, it was me.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I had to go back onto that pitch-dark catwalk again yesterday. As usual my PD36R kept me safe.


----------



## desert.snake

Today I was walking along an unlit section of the road, I heard a rustle under my feet, turned on the flashlight - hundreds of toads crawled out and sat on the path. The last week it has been very hot, about 32-35 Celsius, and yesterday there was a little rain, it became quite humid, apparently they like it.





With a high CRI, they are clearly visible, with a low CRI, they are not so noticeable and can be accidentally crushed. I had both options in my pocket and could be compared. But only at low brightness, if you make the brightness to the maximum, then Cree does not matter much, everything is visible, but only if it is not monochrome light. In pure green, blue or red light, these frogs are hardly distinguishable.


----------



## Poppy

Last night I stepped into a puddle of water by the kitchen sink. I grabbed my niteye MSC20 and looked under the sink. It was dripping from somewhere up there. So not wanting to deal with it, I pulled some of the stuff that is under there out and turned off one of the three valves under there... fortunately I got the right one.

This morning, I put on my Sofirn D25L headlamp. I put three patio chair cushions on the floor so I can lie this squeaky old back on them and not lean against the sharp edge of the sink's cabinet base. Fortunately the leak was just the valve stem, and a little 15 degree tightening of the stem nut was enough to put an end to the leak.

So often a headlamp is the handiest of tools.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Very nice, Poppy. That reminds me that I have to empty out the siphon in my own kitchen sink. We don't really eat grease and certainly don't dump grease down the sink, but somehow it still builds up a lot of gunk over the months.


----------



## Poppy

My plumber told me to occasionally dump lots of really hot water down the drain. Once in a while, I'll boil a fairly large pot of water and dump it.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Yep, I know of this trick and used it in the past. Problem here is, the gunge builds up in the accordion hose's folds, and the boiling water sails right over them. It clears clogging, but doesn't deal with the stench.

The way I found to clean it out is to remove the hose, then compress it to push all the nasty gunk out, then extend it and run water inside to clean up the remains. Neither hard nor time-consuming, just gross (wearing a face mask helps!) and I have to stop procrastinating on it already


----------



## Poppy

When I had a garbage disposal in my sink, once in a while I'd throw orange peels, or better yet tangerine peels, in it and let it chew them up. It had a nice citrusy smell for a few days.

Now... that my friend is how to procrastinate!


----------



## nikocamf

My little collection is great for finding Mr B when he decides to bugger off down the woods at night lol


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Used my old Convoy S2 (not S2+) XM-L2 on 10% power to guide my elderly mother through the dark bumpy sidewalk on this nightly walk. It'll pull the same duty soon on our way back. 

I have many newer lights with more efficient drivers, a few with newer better emitters, but the old XM-L2 on that deep OP reflector still makes for a solid concentrated beam. Plus its 4C-but-rosy tint is an absolute winner at the lottery.


----------



## 3_gun

Used it to see in the shadows caused by the bright sunshine while doing a "service" check on the MC. All good, lets ride


----------



## knucklegary

AAA is handy for peeking inside oil bags on old m/c that operates on a "constant loss" oil system. Summer evenings is when I miss not owning a bike the most


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I dropped a tiny black laptop screw on the floor again, so I used my PD36R positioned parallel with the floor and I found it instantly.


----------



## hsa

You seem to use the same flashlight for about everything. It must be your favorite.


----------



## bridgman

I ordered a few different sizes of Keeppower Li-ion cells a few weeks ago along with a couple of chargers (that's another story, only intended to buy one). They arrived this week so I unpacked and figured I would try charging new batteries with new chargers.

The chargers are Nitecore "new i2" and "new i4". In both cases the instructions are nicely detailed but leave out obvious things like "how do you know when the batteries are charged ?". Before I realized that the "new" instructions assume that you are already familiar with the "old" charger I was trying to make out the numbers and letters etched into the dark plastic that covered the LEDs.

I had a Surefire G2X Pro handy because a couple of the new batteries were 16650s that I wanted to try in the G2X Pro as an alternative to disposable CR123's. On low and at exactly the right angle I was able to read the voltage and %charged numbers. Given that information it seemed likely that 3 solid green LEDs meant 'charged'.

And yes, I realized later that the first picture in the manual showed those numbers clearly. D'oh !!

----

re: how I ended up with 2 chargers, the first order was from www.nitecorestore.ca - they had the charger I wanted (an i4) at a great price so I ordered it. No confirming email, no response to questions about lack of email, so started to wonder if I had run across an old and no longer operated web store. Figured I would give it a couple of weeks then ping the credit card issuer.

In the meantime I ordered an i2 along with the batteries from Illumn so I would have something that could charge the newer batteries, since my only Li-ion charger was an UltraFire 139 bought along with a bunch of AW cells and the UF139 seemed to be N/R for 16650s.

A week later the i4 showed up from nitecorestore, nicely packaged. I settled on a Convoy S2+ 4000K on medium for reading the scratch & sniff validation codes - needed enough brightness to make my irises stop down and sharpen things up a bit. If I held the package far enough away for the writing to be in focus then the numbers were too small to read


----------



## blah9

It's been a long time since I've been super active here, but I recently purchased the new Fenix TK22 TAC, which has now become my EDC and general go-to light. I'm loving it.

Anyway, I've been actively using lights for a very long time, but just this past weekend it was useful for seeing in my aunt's yard when leaving her house in the dark, making sure we grabbed all the kids' items they brought with us and played with in the yard, looking in some nooks and crannies of my house with my dad to try to figure out some things I can do to improve a couple situations that have been going on, and a few other miscellaneous tasks including getting ready for bed and shutting off all the lights.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD36R to examine a loose connection inside of a bar code scanning station.


----------



## bykfixer

My puppy must've eaten something that did not agree with his digestive system... something else rather, and woke me up at 4am to go out. I used the 6 lumen Sofirn C01 (sophie version) to spot his reflective collar while he did his thing.


----------



## bykfixer

An example of a puppy's diet sometimes...
When he was real young it was a stepping stool to get in the back door. Now it seems to be a chew toy. Hey if it keeps him from gnawing on the wood furniture.....👍


----------



## Monocrom

Poor thing might have some kind of mineral deficiency if he's chewing on that.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Last night I used a Lumintop Tool to try and troubleshoot my leaky swamp cooler. In one night it pissed away half the tank down one wheel, and soaked the floor.

Long story short, it was totally my fault: I took off a screw that holds the back cover in place thinking it wasn't needed because the cover had clasps to hold it in place, without knowing that said screw actually applies pressure to the membrane pad behind the cover and keeps it aligned with the pump's outlet. It must have been 1 or 2mm out of alignment, enough for the water being pumped up to escape the pad's intake and flow into the outer shell, and from there to the floor. After I put the screw back on and tightened it nicely, no more flooding.

The tiny Tool was also very handy to look inside said pad intake to see how _dirty _it was  Luckily nothing a toothpick and some flowing water couldn't scrub out.


----------



## bykfixer

Monocrom said:


> Poor thing might have some kind of mineral deficiency if he's chewing on that.








He's a puppy. They chew on anything and everything while they are teething. 
That's an adapter for a roof drain down spout drain to go from metal pipe to plastic pipe. He pulled the plastic pipe off the metal down spout this morning and decided to keep the connector after he figured out how to disconnect it from the pipe. 
Note: the photo was taken using a MagTac2 adding fill light. 





A flashlight he stole off the coffee table while I was not in the room.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

bykfixer said:


> View attachment 30387
> 
> He's a puppy. They chew on anything and everything while they are teething.
> That's an adapter for a roof drain down spout drain to go from metal pipe to plastic pipe. He pulled the plastic pipe off the metal down spout this morning and decided to keep the connector after he figured out how to disconnect it from the pipe.
> Note: the photo was taken using a MagTac2 adding fill light.
> 
> View attachment 30388
> 
> A flashlight he stole off the coffee table while I was not in the room.


Obviously he was looking for a light snack.

/I'll show myself out


----------



## tech25

Went away with the family for the weekend to a rural area. Primary used my Malkoff MD3 with M91N outdoors. Has great spread and throw. The 4000k tint was perfect! This is one light with no regrets. 

Indoors and sometimes out (as it’s always on me) I used my HDS rotary NLT. I am always surprised how useful it is when I take it outdoors in rural areas. I live in the city so lights get washed out by street lights and buildings and I don’t get to see them in dark/dim areas. 

In my bag but not used too often, was my ZL H600fc and Convoy C8.


----------



## desert.snake

I put the flashlight on the floor or other surfaces to better see where the dust remains


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

desert.snake said:


> I put the flashlight on the floor or other surfaces to better see where the dust remains


Reminds me that yesterday I used my Tool AA to find an earring-holder-tack-thing for my mother. Setting it on the ground revealed it practically instantly.

To Ma's credit, she did go for a light of mine to look for it, but she's on in years and can't bend down easily to put it on the ground, so she illuminated the ground from above. Problem is, the earring-holder-tack-thing was on its side and the non-bright side was facing up, so it didn't stand out.


----------



## desert.snake

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> Reminds me that yesterday I used my Tool AA to find an earring-holder-tack-thing for my mother. Setting it on the ground revealed it practically instantly.
> 
> To Ma's credit, she did go for a light of mine to look for it, but she's on in years and can't bend down easily to put it on the ground, so she illuminated the ground from above. Problem is, the earring-holder-tack-thing was on its side and the non-bright side was facing up, so it didn't stand out.



for the sake of interest, I drove into the search and it turned out that such slippers have been produced for a long time, I think should not go in them often, otherwise all the dust will be visible all the time


----------



## Monocrom

Definitely had a winning flashaholic moment.
Needed to use the restroom at an Auto Body shop.
(Minor work done on the car.) Well, the light was out.
Pulled out the main light I'm currently carrying.
_Nightstick Tac-310XL. _Lit up the tiny restroom very easily.


----------



## bykfixer

Working a night shift the contractor was pulling down a big sign that stretched all the way across the highway. I was at a staging area about 1/4 mile away (400+m) and as the crane lowered the sign it was not lit up so the crane operator could not see how far it was from the road, ground etc.

I shone my Maglite ML150 shorty on the sign that lit up like daylight. The guy standing next to me says "holy**** that thing is bright"

It was kinda cool lighting an object to help out a contractor from 1/4 mile away.

Edit: added photo




The big green thing laying on the ground to the right was hanging across the road before it was swung around and lowered to the ground. While being lowered it was not very visible so I lit it up. I'd light it for 10 seconds and not for 10 seconds while it was being lifted to mess with the mind of a motorist stuck in traffic so they could see better why they were stuck while the lowered it. After it was no longer hanging over the road I lit it steady until it was near the ground. My thought was somebody involved may ask "where is that light coming from?" since I was hundreds of yards away.


----------



## aznsx

bykfixer said:


> I shone my Maglite ML150 shorty on the sign that lit up like daylight. The guy standing next to me says "holy**** that thing is bright"
> 
> It was kinda cool lighting an object to help out a contractor from 1/4 mile away.



No LEP required tonite. Who needs lasers anyway?


----------



## desert.snake

I can't shoot at work, but this person's environment is very similar, only I have less lighting and it periodically goes out completely


----------



## 3_gun

A Sofirn SC21 @ 400L as fill lighting for a back lit group photo, the phones flash didn't have the reach to do the job. Nice job from the floody, 90cri little light. Only real downside to using this light at work is the need to recharge every night. Side note it did survive a 12' fall onto a steel floor tonight also


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

I used my EDC01 last night to navigate a dark sidewalk for a block party by my brother's home. The street was closed off for the events so I had to park farther away than I normally do, and because of small trees on the sidewalk, the lampposts don't reach the ground.


----------



## Stefano

I used my old Zebralight H602w to help a girl change a wheel. 
I had the Fenix HM61R with me but I preferred to take the H602w to work better. 
She did not have the jack to lift the car, the H602w was useful to search my garden for a suitable old jack. 
Summer bugs were delighted to know the H602w


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I was trying to do a factory reset on a home wi-fi repeater and I didn't feel any tactile 'click' from the recessed reset button on the unit. So I took it apart and used my PD36R on low to inspect and photograph what turned out to be the wrong type of switch inside the reset hole. The clicky dome switch was pointing 90 degrees away from the hole.


----------



## DRW

Looking inside one of the main diesel engines of USS LST 393.






LST 393 - Home







www.lst393.org


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

PhotonWrangler said:


> I was trying to do a factory reset on a home wi-fi repeater and I didn't feel any tactile 'click' from the recessed reset button on the unit. So I took it apart and used my PD36R on low to inspect and photograph what turned out to be the wrong type of switch inside the reset hole. The clicky dome switch was pointing 90 degrees away from the hole.


Do you figure it came that way from the factory, or did someone bubba it later?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> Do you figure it came that way from the factory, or did someone bubba it later?


It looks like a factory error, either by their procurement department or the individual who loaded the parts reels into the pick-and-place machine. I could probably replace it with some hot air re-work but I'm debating whether it will be worth the time and effort.


----------



## Monocrom

Took out my Nightstick Tac-310 XL to check inside an ace Hardware black bag with red lettering, that I keep on the floor of my backseat. It has individual items to mix up more hand sanitizer in it. Couldn't fit another item into the bag that I knew should fit. Plastic + rubberized measuring cup had fallen over on its side. Unfortunately, one of my "genius" co-workers threw out the large, empty bottle of Purell that I use each time to mix up a new batch for everyone which we keep at the Security desk.


----------



## Monocrom

***Double-Post.***


----------



## bykfixer

I used my..... wait, no that was the night before. The um..... nope that was Friday.
Come to think of it I went 24 hours without using a flashlight. 😱 gadzooks!

Edit; actually I did use a flashlight last night. At some point after midnight I was awakened by a touch of heartburn so I sat up in bed first to see if a burp would solve it. Sometimes a burp is all that's needed. 

After a time no burp so reach for the pill bottle on my bedside table with a few Tums inside. Open the bottle and "oopsies" drop the bottle. My 2am flashlight is a sublumen 1950's number with a near spent battery but I wanted to clean up on aisle 3 quickly so I grabbed the 6 lumen Sofirn C01 with a sophie LED . Turns out no Tums had left the bottle. Also turns out all that commotion raised a burp and I felt better. But I ate a Tums anyway. May as well afterall.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

bykfixer said:


> I used my..... wait, no that was the night before. The um..... nope that was Friday.
> Come to think of it I went 24 hours without using a flashlight. 😱 gadzooks!


I felt that! Over here the nights are getting shorter and the sun is coming up earlier, so I'm no longer forced to use a light even at 6AM at work to walk around the building firing up the ceiling lamps for the day. Heck, at 5:30-ish AM it's so light out that I'm only using my bike lights to be seen and not to see.


----------



## knucklegary

bykfixer said:


> View attachment 30349
> 
> An example of a puppy's diet sometimes...
> When he was real young it was a stepping stool to get in the back door. Now it seems to be a chew toy. Hey if it keeps him from gnawing on the wood furniture.....👍


Man! that's some major teething going on with that pup!


----------



## knucklegary

A friend with a mastiff puppy took a Kong rubber toy, they're tuff. Stuffed peanut butter into then froze it. He said keeps his dog busy for hours, and away from furniture legs


----------



## knucklegary

I use Sofirn C01S to peek around under sinks at my plumbing jobs. Why? bc I'm not a plumber. As it turns out, no leaks!


----------



## fulee9999

I used my rider rx titanium when while doing some demo work I found a little black box inside the brick wall, removed plaster, opened it up and looked inside
all I could tell it's some wires, so one step back, call electrical team "probably not live. but don't touch it, just in case" thanks man, very helpful


----------



## PhotonWrangler

fulee9999 said:


> I used my rider rx titanium when while doing some demo work I found a little black box inside the brick wall, removed plaster, opened it up and looked inside
> all I could tell it's some wires, so one step back, call electrical team "probably not live. but don't touch it, just in case" thanks man, very helpful
> 
> View attachment 31153


The shape of this and the general appearance of the wires suggests that it's an old telelphone "biscuit" (surface mount) jack.

If this is the case, and it's an active land line jack in North America, these are the voltages that might be present:

48vdc On-hook, no call in progress, phone not ringing
100vac Phone ringing
12-24vdc Of-hook, call in progress


----------



## Poppy

The combination clutch/brake pedal of my riding on mower is getting stuck in the brake ON/clutch disengaged position. I used my convoy S2+ to get a look at the inside shaft the pedal rotates on. 

I hit it with with a long nosel WD40 and it helped somewhat, but I should work up the ambition to take the assembly apart, and clean it up properly, and grease it up. It is spring loaded, so it might be a pit of a PIA.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

We just had a 15-20 minute power outage when a storm rolled through. My PD36R was pressed into service for ceiling bounce and an old Ray-O-Vac LED lantern was fired up for area lighting. We still had some daylight so it wasn't pitch black indoors but the lights helped get us through the outage.


----------



## fulee9999

PhotonWrangler said:


> The shape of this and the general appearance of the wires suggests that it's an old telelphone "biscuit" (surface mount) jack.
> 
> If this is the case, and it's an active land line jack in North America, these are the voltages that might be present:
> 
> 48vdc On-hook, no call in progress, phone not ringing
> 100vac Phone ringing
> 12-24vdc Of-hook, call in progress



thanks for the idea, but it's in europe 

current leading idea is that this is the ground probe for the old system ( house was built in '62 )
the pikachu on-site concluded on phone that the red was used for ground cables exclusively and the green wire on the picture goes to ground, so probably this is how they solved the grounding back then


----------



## aznsx

bykfixer said:


> I used my..... wait, no that was the night before. The um..... nope that was Friday.
> Come to think of it I went 24 hours without using a flashlight. 😱 gadzooks!



Yet another occasion when I was glad I didn't have a big hit of coffee going on when I read one of your posts


----------



## PhotonWrangler

fulee9999 said:


> thanks for the idea, but it's in europe
> 
> current leading idea is that this is the ground probe for the old system ( house was built in '62 )
> the pikachu on-site concluded on phone that the red was used for ground cables exclusively and the green wire on the picture goes to ground, so probably this is how they solved the grounding back then


Thanks for the clarification fulee. That sounds plausible. Generally the ground wires here are either bare metal or have a green plastic jacket, and they're either grounded to a long rod driven into the ground or they're clamped to the incoming water main.


----------



## fulee9999

today I used my Makita drill as a flashlight to navigate out of the completely dark rooms at the site
also I always thought that the GITD ring on some Makita tools is a gimmick, but what do you know, there are actual real life applications to it. neat.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Used my Tool AA 2.0 to look for a lost keychain, both at the counter and in the Lost & Found. It was only because of the Tool that I saw the new cardboard box at the back of the locker, titled "Keys/Glasses/Objects" - there's no ceiling lamp above the locker so it's too dark to read a darn thing inside without a torch. 

A rare instance of using my light at work now that the sun is rising so much earlier.


----------



## fulee9999

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> A rare instance of using my light at work now that the sun is rising so much earlier.



to be honest I've learned from @bykfixer that you don't really need a very bright flashlight in the dark, but when the sun is out, you need all the lumens you can get... I had to look into a small sinkhole that opened in the pavement because of a cracked water mains pipe and using my usual little light did basically nothing lighting up the hole... thank Gene for the E2XT, pretty usable to light up things that are somehow in the dark during daytime


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

I wouldn't say all the lumens as much as all the _candela. _By far the most useful lights for competing against sunlight are throwers. 

Though in my case it's not exactly that either. When the nights are longer, I get to work between dawn and sunrise, so there's next to no ambient light inside the building. So, I actually need a flashlight to see where I'm going as I turn everything on for the day. But now that it's almost sunrise when I first enter, the inside is so well-lit that even I, a true blue flashaholic, cannot justify using a light! 

Although that's only for now that it's mid/late drought season and it's sunny every day. When the rains come, they bring some VERY dark overcast mornings... maybe even the occasional power outage at the job site if I'm lucky


----------



## fulee9999

today I used my flashlight to check if the plaster where the wall was fixed was flush with the remainder of the wall






mostly it was. also I need a few more hands, I can't hold so much stuff all at once


----------



## Monocrom

Does taking it apart and tossing it in the garbage count, after finding out it's a miserably cheap piece of .
('Cause that's what I used it for.)


----------



## raggie33

pretended i was a movie theature usher. then stole peoples popcorn


----------



## Monocrom

raggie33 said:


> pretended i was a movie theature usher. then stole peoples popcorn


Aww.... Shouldn't use your light for _*mild*_ evil. Next time, nick their wallets. 😜


----------



## aznsx

Monocrom said:


> Does taking it apart and tossing it in the garbage count, after finding out it's a miserably cheap piece of .
> ('Cause that's what I used it for.)



Sounds like that didn't end well. That disassembly didn't happen to involve a hammer did it?


----------



## Monocrom

aznsx said:


> Sounds like that didn't end well. That disassembly didn't happen to involve a hammer did it?


Would have, but I was at work at the time. Sadly, my Gerber MP600 Bladeless multi-tool is also hammer-less too.


----------



## fulee9999

what light was it btw that you had to "discard"? and why was it "sub-par"?


----------



## Monocrom

Nightstick Tac-310XL.

It worked reliably for literally a few days. Then I found two clear plastic sleeves inside the battery tube I hadn't noticed before. Found them while swapping out dead cells for new ones. One of the cells caught the lip of one of the sleeves and pushed it down a bit. I removed the sleeve. Took a closer look inside. Found another sleeve just like it. But this one was secured firmly in place.

Swapped out the cells. Light refused to switch on. Placed the first sleeve back in. Tried it again. Nope! It then dawned on me that the company in China that made the light for Nightstick (based in Texas), had no clue what the hell they were doing! Couldn't bore a polymer flashlight body properly. So used thin, clear, plastic sleeves sliced down the middle to compensate for their shoddy job!

Originally was going to review the light on its own, on my YouTube channel. But then decided to make an apples-to-apples versus video instead. So that's what I did. Put it up against my trusty Streamlight PolyTac, single-output 600 lumens light. Before I could film the video, the Nightstick crapped out completely on me. The rub? They're both the same price! So, filmed the video, uploaded it, then immediately took the light apart. Salvaged the O-rings and the clip from it. Then tossed the remaining parts in the garbage where they belonged!


----------



## aznsx

Monocrom said:


> Nightstick Tac-310XL.


I actually guessed that part Mono! (which is why I didn't even ask). I'm not very smart, I just had good intel. I thought you mentioned that NS (I recall looking it up). I knew you had a PT. I knew that would invite a comparison so you might be using both. I pretty much knew if one failed the eval it wouldn't be the PolyTac. Figured it was likely the Nightstick that didn't make it home in one piece that night. Simple guess - even for me!


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Last night I used my Tool AA to try troubleshooting the leaky POS swamp cooler in my bedroom. Took me a pretty darn long time of taking the basic parts off and inspecting the ones screwed in, then putting most of it back together to inspect the water flow.

Couldn't find a thing wrong despite watching the water's descent into the water tray like a hungry hawk, but apparently keeping said tray pulled back about 1 inch from its "intended" position, instructions be damned, stops the leak. I'm chalking it up to F-tier cheap design.


----------



## sween1911

Setting up the coffee maker in the haste and haze of a bleary Monday morning, I -ALMOST- turned it on before I decided to check the water resevoir with my Novatac and realized I hadn't poured the water into it yet, it was still in the carafe.


----------



## Megalamuffin

It was dark on the job site today due to storms rolling overhead. The sf stiletto pro was the only light I had that could clip to my hat so I used that a bunch, and used the zebra sc64 as well. I really wish there was a two way clip option for the zebra.


----------



## bykfixer

A night shift operation at my work required my presence to ensure the rookies knew their role(s). Ordinarily I use a Maglite ML150 when I need the light to reach beyond 50 yards. But last night I opted to try out the new MagTac2. Now it aint got the ability to drill through humid darkness like the 800+ lumens of the shorty MzL150, yet it did drill through the thick moist are much better than the 300 some odd lumens would suggest. No bad.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Used my Tool AA 2.0 (with 14500) to... make a gift. 

Over here the police goes toe-to-toe with "gangs" that any other country would outright label _terrorist groups _and get paid a DEPLORABLE salary for it. The crooked criminal-loving media makes it so much worse that officers are practically _afraid_ of saying they're police. 

I'll spare the minutiae for safety, all that needs to be said is I felt that lad was a good egg, and when I asked he said he had no flashlight on him (plain clothes, no duty light). That's been rectified now  Only the charger is on him, but he has my advice on where to fetch a good one. 

And before someone crows like a horny rooster that "A REVERSE CLICKY IS NOT OPTIMAL", I'll remind you beforehand that _any flashlight is better than no flashlight. _


----------



## fulee9999

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> Used my Tool AA 2.0 (with 14500) to... make a gift.
> 
> Over here the police goes toe-to-toe with "gangs" that any other country would outright label _terrorist groups _and get paid a DEPLORABLE salary for it. The crooked criminal-loving media makes it so much worse that officers are practically _afraid_ of saying they're police.
> 
> I'll spare the minutiae for safety, all that needs to be said is I felt that lad was a good egg, and when I asked he said he had no flashlight on him (plain clothes, no duty light). That's been rectified now  Only the charger is on him, but he has my advice on where to fetch a good one.
> 
> And before someone crows like a horny rooster that "A REVERSE CLICKY IS NOT OPTIMAL", I'll remind you beforehand that _any flashlight is better than no flashlight. _


jesus christ man, where do you live...?!
( also kudos for helping out the dude )


----------



## Charlie Hustle

fulee9999 said:


> jesus christ man, where do you live...?!


I would also like to know this.


----------



## bykfixer

Sitting outside, feeding the skeeters when I heard a hoot owl next door.





Owl said "turn out that #%€ light!!" 
3 cell Maglite ML50LX


----------



## FriedTubes

Used mine to avoid crushing my bug eaters


----------



## aznsx

bykfixer said:


> View attachment 31644
> 
> Sitting outside, feeding the skeeters when I heard a hoot owl next door.
> 
> View attachment 31645
> 
> Owl said "turn out that #%€ light!!"
> 3 cell Maglite ML50LX


I figured he'd say 'who dat', like those NOLA folks did when I lived there


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Alongside my father, used my S21A in turbo mode last Saturday to try and check the alarm sensor under the hood of my car during daytime hours. Sadly it was a fruitless effort, the water tank for the radiator doesn't allow a line of sight to the sensor's lower bit.


----------



## bykfixer

After collecting dust for a while today I pulled out a 1 cell SureFire Aviator outfitted with an incan head that contains a 100 lumen neutral 219b Tana singLED and a scout tailcap.




I added a plumber o'ring for a bit more grip at the tail end. When it arrived from the CPF seller it had a SureFire E1 bulb module that I replaced with a Lumens Factory module until the Tana arrived. 

I had forgotten how throwey it is until...




I went to check on the status of a firepit I was burning some twigs in. The yard aint on fire.

But how bright is this little dude on high?




Not bad for such a small flashlight fed by an Elzetta RCR. A CR123 would not maintain the minimum 3 volts needed to drive it so it would power to high and drop to 25% after a few seconds. 
I keep it set on 25% to mimic the original output of the SureFire bulb. But I use an RCR for those times I want it to run in high.


----------



## Monocrom

Advance Autoparts 2C Task Force LED light. Keep it on top of the fridge. My favorite coffee mug is Navy blue. So, pouring boiling water onto the instant coffee means I can't see anything inside the mug. Used the flashlight today to make sure I didn't over pour.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

There have been plenty of times that I used a light to watch the water as I poured it over the coffee so it wouldn't go over the paper filter (I only make my coffee pour-over style, straight into the thermos). It definitely comes in handy even with ceiling lamps available, and it's satisfying to watch the steam wisps rise and roll lazily over the ground beans. 

With spring approaching and days getting longer, there's not much chance to use a flashlight in my routine anymore, and the few uses I had were repeats of what I've mentioned before.


----------



## bykfixer

I have a volunteer tree growing in my yard. It just sprouted from the ground where some bulbs were the previous year. Thinking it was one of those I let it grow a week or two. Then I noticed it looks like a tree or bush so let's see what it is. Looking at the bark it looks like a fruit tree. This is year 3 and it's about 6 feet tall. It would be much taller if I didn't prune it.

Last week some web showed up along with a bunch of eggs on leaves. This week the eggs are caterperpillers. I removed the portions with web and more eggs. But I missed a couple of small areas because I was using my 'lectric bush trimmers that are capable of 1/4" max and the wood was more like 3/8".

This evening I pulled out my PKDL PR-1 and shined it on medium onto the tree while I sprayed some citrus spray all over the area with web left and nearby. The floody-ish beam lit up the tree like daytime as I zapped the critters with a good soaking of the citrus degreaser product. Tomorrow I'll complete the removal process.

I was almost curious enough to allow the caterpillars to complete their cycle and discover what they become but they were enveloping the tree so rapidly I figured they may kill it. I think it's a cherry tree.

Follow up edit: the critters were all dead this morning. Got catapillars? Spray 'em with citrus degreaser.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD36R to illuminate a dark area while a co-worker gaff taped some cables to the floor that were a potential tripping hazard.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

PW, riddle me this: you have mentioned your workplace many, MANY times in this thread, and from all descriptions together it seems like one murky environment. What do you work with?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> PW, riddle me this: you have mentioned your workplace many, MANY times in this thread, and from all descriptions together it seems like one murky environment. What do you work with?


A very large performing arts venue with lots of dark, twisty nooks & crannies.

Oh, and the occasional rumor of a ghost. 👻


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

PhotonWrangler said:


> A very large performing arts venue with lots of dark, twisty nooks & crannies.
> 
> Oh, and the occasional rumor of a ghost. 👻


Wow  I'm sort of envious. My workplace is so well-lit that I'd call it OVERlit, so it's hard to find uses for my lights (besides, say, a total blackout). Nooks, nooks everywhere, but nary a shadow to drink up.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> Wow  I'm sort of envious. My workplace is so well-lit that I'd call it OVERlit, so it's hard to find uses for my lights (besides, say, a total blackout). Nooks, nooks everywhere, but nary a shadow to drink up.


What kind of workplace are you in?

I used to work in a very well lit place so, like you, the only time I needed a flashlight was during a blackout (or to look inside equipment racks). My current workplace can vary from very bright to pitch black depending on where I'm working at the moment. My PD36 gets a good workout there!


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> ....Oh, and the occasional rumor of a ghost. 👻


Reminds me of a certain theater in NYC I _almost _worked at. 
Ghost of a somewhat famous actress and dancer apparently haunted the place. She loved the company of men when she was alive, and apparently even in the Afterlife. Security were the only nighttime individuals in the theater. Foot-patrol would usually see her on the stage, dancing away and being a bit flirty. This unnerved some of the guards.

Like I said, almost worked there. Seems the owner of the theater figured out that if female security personnel patrolled the theater, she might not appear on stage. Yeah, he was right. Since then, only women patrol that theater at night. 

And to stay on topic:
Used my Streamlight 1L-1AA to check the backseat of my car to make sure I didn't forget anything.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Monocrom said:


> Reminds me of a certain theater in NYC I _almost _worked at.
> Ghost of a somewhat famous actress and dancer apparently haunted the place. She loved the company of men when she was alive, and apparently even in the Afterlife. Security were the only nighttime individuals in the theater. Foot-patrol would usually see her on the stage, dancing away and being a bit flirty. This unnerved some of the guards.
> 
> Like I said, almost worked there. Seems the owner of the theater figured out that if female security personnel patrolled the theater, she might not appear on stage. Yeah, he was right. Since then, only women patrol that theater at night.
> 
> And to stay on topic:
> Used my Streamlight 1L-1AA to check the backseat of my car to make sure I didn't forget anything.


Well they clearly needed a ghost light on the stage to keep the ghosts away. It can be incandescent, CFL or LED. I don't think the ghosts care about CRI too much. 

Again straying back onto the tracks, I used my PD36 to search for a misplaced gadget in the basement. The overhead lighting is ok but doesn't cover everything.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

PhotonWrangler said:


> What kind of workplace are you in?
> 
> I used to work in a very well lit place so, like you, the only time I needed a flashlight was during a blackout (or to look inside equipment racks). My current workplace can vary from very bright to pitch black depending on where I'm working at the moment. My PD36 gets a good workout there!


I work at a public library, and there's basically a tubular ceiling lamp fixture for every square meter. Appropriate for the users, bad for flashaholics.


----------



## bykfixer

Umbrella lights cast a nice glow so a flashlight was not needed while eating a late supper out on the deck.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> I work at a public library, and there's basically a tubular ceiling lamp fixture for every square meter. Appropriate for the users, bad for flashaholics.


Ahh, that bastion of civility and collective knowledge, the public library. I've spent countless hours of productive reading there. Good for you!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

bykfixer said:


> View attachment 32248
> 
> Umbrella lights cast a nice glow so a flashlight was not needed while eating a late supper out on the deck.


Nice. Just enough light to have an enjoyable evening outside.


----------



## bykfixer

We bought the umbrella a couple of years ago as a sun shade but use it more at night due to those solar charging LED lights. 

Now being a flashaholic and all there were 3 flashlights nearby. A 3 cell Maglite, a Streamlight stylus pro 360 (sorta lanten), and Elzetta G-Line aa.


----------



## bykfixer

Last night the Mrs asked if I'd let the puppy out one more time before bed time. Heck yeah, flashlight time.......
I grabbed the first light I saw on the way to the door.




A near 100% correct TL-122B by What Price Glory.
Those guys make apparel and accessories for military re-enactment folks including a really nice WW2 era T-122A and B. They make the stuff in Egypt of all places and quality is top shelf.

Parts in this one are made out of alloy that would be copper in an original. Their "A" uses a PR bulb where the original used a screw in E10. The original "B" used the PR base. 

The "B" made back when were produced on a large scale but the plastic put out a funky smell. So bad in fact that after the war most were tossed in the garbage, so finding one is not easy. Hence buying this nice reproduction. 

The beam is surprisingly throwey in this one, but partly because I installed an ultraclear lens and Maglite WhiteStar xenon bulb.


----------



## Dave_H

Sometimes late at night or early morning I use a flashlight to find something in the freezer, something for lunch or which needs thawing out in the fridge. I don't bother to turn on any main lighting, easier on the eyes. Flashlights themselves are unremarkable, an old Ikea 4xAAA light that resembles a piece of PVC pipe, or small 1xAA light, no high power needed.

Dave


----------



## bykfixer

Dave_H said:


> Sometimes late at night or early morning I use a flashlight to find something in the freezer, something for lunch or which needs thawing out in the fridge. I don't bother to turn on any main lighting, easier on the eyes. Flashlights themselves are unremarkable, an old Ikea 4xAAA light that resembles a piece of PVC pipe, or small 1xAA light, no high power needed.
> 
> Dave


Doesn't everything from Ikea resemble a piece of PVC pipe?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I used my PD36R to troubleshoot the wiring on a pushbutton-operated door.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Had a two-fer yesterday - 

I dropped a tiny black screw onto a grey carpet. Found it instantly with the PD36R.

Later on at home I was eating a frozen yogurt bar when I felt a tiny bit of it fall off - bloop - and dripped onto a dimly lit area of the floor. Again I found it immediately and cleaned it up.


----------



## sween1911

Getting up in the pitch black and actually hauling my sad, tired, dad-butt out of bed and hit the gym before going to work. Grabbed my modded 6P on the nightstand, cranking the H17Fx down to low-low and navigating my way out without blinding myself or my better half.


----------



## bykfixer

Orange body Sofirn C01 (sophie) used at 4:30am to see what the house looks like without any lights on. I normally use a 1aa incan with a depleted battery so those 6 or so lumens seemed like turning on the 100 watt light bulb almost.


----------



## Dave_H

I sometimes use a flashlight to look into other flashlights (hmmmm...).

Some low-cost 3AAA lights with round cell holder having contacts at opposite ends can also run from 18650. Looking down the tube with end-cap removed, if there's a spring at the head end, as well as the tail end, good chance an 18650 fits, provided the tube is long enough. In one case tube was just slightly too short, but an 18500 fits.

Unfortunately this can't usually be done in-store before buying, as most 3AAA lights I would likely buy these days I would like to run on 18650's.

Dave


----------



## Monocrom

Streamlight 1L-1AA to check to make sure I forgot nothing on the backseat of my car.


----------



## aznsx

Monocrom said:


> Streamlight 1L-1AA to check to make sure I forgot nothing on the backseat of my car.


Such handy little things they are. This may not be a 'do-all' light (if such exists), but it'll do-al(most) everything I need it to do, from casual stuff right up to TAC/backup - in a very usable and handy package overall. Only had mine a few months, but it could end up arguably being the best money I ever spent on a flashlight - certainly on that short list.


----------



## Sabrewulf

Took some pics of my jeep with holiday lights.


----------



## DRW

Not exactly what I did today...

Tomorrow morning is archery season opener for Whitetail Deer in Michigan. I'll use my Fenix HM61R low red mode to find my tree stand and get situated about an hour before shooting light.


----------



## fulee9999

So I was using my Acebeam Rider RX for the last couple of weeks at the contstuction site, because it has a titanium armor and provides a decent amount of light for around and hour, but today for some reason it kept tripping the protection circuit in the 14500 battery, and we were in a hurry doing a job and I wanted to plop in an AA primary to have at least *some* light. It did not want to slide open ( the blue inner tube slides in and locks kinda like a bolt action rifle ) so I had to push and hit it to at least budge, but when I finally opened it up I noticed that the battery was stuck inside, so another minute of so of bashing cursing and shaking and no give... So I had to climb the ladder wielding a battery operated floodlight, which was very comfortable as you can imagine ( it was not ).






I tried to get the 14500 out, but while I was busy smacking the back of it to lodge it out the front even the front of the body got bent






For now I'm gonna get some simple AA/AAA flashlights to try and see if they work, but if anyone has a suggestion for a good penlight, that can do around 100-150 lumens for at least 2 hours and isn't phased by dust and dirt, please do share. 

Also for some reason the 18500s in my Malkoff MD3 also decided to cut out on me in the previous days once or twice, so I gave rechargables a try, but this is a hard no for me, I'm a simple man, I push button, light comes out, and that's that, anything else is just not for me I found out.


----------



## aznsx

fulee9999 said:


> So I was using my Acebeam Rider RX for the last couple of weeks at the contstuction site, because it has a titanium armor and provides a decent amount of light for around and hour, but today for some reason it kept tripping the protection circuit in the 14500 battery, and we were in a hurry doing a job and I wanted to plop in an AA primary to have at least *some* light. It did not want to slide open ( the blue inner tube slides in and locks kinda like a bolt action rifle ) so I had to push and hit it to at least budge, but when I finally opened it up I noticed that the battery was stuck inside, so another minute of so of bashing cursing and shaking and no give... So I had to climb the ladder wielding a battery operated floodlight, which was very comfortable as you can imagine ( it was not ).
> 
> View attachment 32872
> 
> 
> I tried to get the 14500 out, but while I was busy smacking the back of it to lodge it out the front even the front of the body got bent
> 
> View attachment 32873
> 
> 
> For now I'm gonna get some simple AA/AAA flashlights to try and see if they work, but if anyone has a suggestion for a good penlight, that can do around 100-150 lumens for at least 2 hours and isn't phased by dust and dirt, please do share.
> 
> Also for some reason the 18500s in my Malkoff MD3 also decided to cut out on me in the previous days once or twice, so I gave rechargables a try, but this is a hard no for me, I'm a simple man, I push button, light comes out, and that's that, anything else is just not for me I found out.



I tend to doubt that the light you reference is a serious professional working person's daily use light. When I look for such a light that's also reasonably priced, I look for something that says Streamlight on the side of it. I'm sure you can find something in that category that will meet your needs and is something you can count on.

My current pick is the Protac 1L-1AA, but being dual fuel it's a bit larger diameter than a true AA / 14x50-only 'penlight', although it is also tougher than average. It also offers what I'd call 'flexible simplicity' w/ Ten-Tap. If that's not a good fit for you, there's probably something in their lineup that is.


----------



## JimIslander

No power for 40 hours thanks to Hurricane Ian. Most import use was lighting up the bathroom during my nice hot shower. Thankfully we have a gas hot water heater.


----------



## fulee9999

aznsx said:


> serious professional working person's daily use light


well it's marketed as "EDC" light, I'm fairly sure it's great for that, but the design of it did not lend itself great for heavier use I must confirm

the 1L-1AA should be great, I have the old ProTac 90, which is basically the same, just angled, but currently I'm looking for something else, but great suggestion tho, from personal experience I can confirm they can take a beating


----------



## aznsx

fulee9999 said:


> well it's marketed as "EDC" light, I'm fairly sure it's great for that, but the design of it did not lend itself great for heavier use I must confirm
> 
> the 1L-1AA should be great, I have the old ProTac 90, which is basically the same, just angled, but currently I'm looking for something else, but great suggestion tho, from personal experience I can confirm they can take a beating


10-4 on that. The main reason I said "tougher than average" is partly a Borofloat glass lens, but more to the point, an honest 2-meter FL1 impact rating. I doubt that Acebeam offers(ed) either of those, but your ProTac 90 probably does. Those are 2 things that aren't so easy to find these days, and that impact rating is important for my work lights. Statistically, impact is what's most likely to kill my work light at just the wrong moment (not that there's a good moment, of course).


----------



## bykfixer

Elzetta Alpha 415 on low was used see the back yard at 5:00am.
Wrist strap makes it a centrifugal device if the need arises.


----------



## fulee9999

bykfixer said:


> View attachment 32877
> 
> Elzetta Alpha 415 on low was used see the back yard at 5:00am.
> Wrist strap makes it a centrifugal device if the need arises.



maybe I'm in the wrong here, but my "what was that noise?!" flashlight is a fully loaded old Maglite 4D right next to the door... you know... "if the need arises"


----------



## hsa

Adrenalin and Maglites go together.


----------



## aznsx

bykfixer said:


> View attachment 32877
> 
> Elzetta Alpha 415 on low was used see the back yard at 5:00am.
> Wrist strap makes it a centrifugal device if the need arises.





fulee9999 said:


> maybe I'm in the wrong here, but my "what was that noise?!" flashlight is a fully loaded old Maglite 4D right next to the door... you know... "if the need arises"



I know I wouldn't want to be on the wrong end of either of those, gentlemen!
(Both pretty darn bright!)


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Over here Bic pens with fine points come with opaque orange reservoirs like these below:




That makes it very hard to see the level of ink inside. So I used my Lumintop EDC01 to illuminate the inside of the reservoirs of a few of my pens and check how much I've used them.

Turns out I use red a lot more than I do black, but neither compares to the sheer amount of blue ink I write with. The blue pen has ink only inside the nib itself (the reservoir is dead), red is about 60% full, and black is basically brand-new.


----------



## Monocrom

_3D cell, 500 rated lumens, LED Defiant flashlight:_

Politely and professionally kicked out yet another overnight trespasser at the client's site parking lot, fast asleep in their vehicle. Used it to check inside the vehicle before tapping on the window to wake him up. He was groggy, said nothing, but left after climbing out of the backseat of his SUV, putting on some pants and a shirt, and getting behind the wheel. 

They're so predictable too. Always parking against the HUGE far wall on the Southwest side of the lot. I guess they think security will never check there. Honestly, it's the first place we check because *everyone *trespassing onto the property parks against that wall. My favorite ones are the ones who try to block the windows with blankets, trash-bags, windshield sun-shades, etc. Yes, thank you for making it even more obvious you're sleeping in the back of your vehicle. I just shine my light in at an angle from the driver's side window. They comply when informed they need to leave. 

These aren't even homeless people living out of their cars. With one exception, everyone I've kicked out was driving a newer and nicer vehicle than I am. Go home and sleep! I did consider that they might be drunk, and looking for a place to sleep it off before driving and risking the lives of other drivers. But again, nope! All of them were clearly sober. One was a young guy who brought his girlfriend to the Wall. To hang out and eat fast food. What the hell kinda cheapskate plans that as a date?! And, what kinda young woman has so little respect for herself that she puts up with that? That's just sad. So yeah, kicked out another trespasser.


----------



## bykfixer

When I was dating my first wife we'd often grab fast food through a drive through and park at a local quiet spot. From there we'd go out to wherever we were going that evening. We just didn't want to go sit down in the restaraunt. 

And when I pull a double at work with a long commute back home I'll pull in a safe looking place and take a nap. At my work just now I saw a guy snoozing in a pull over mail drop off. Upon checking on the guy he said he's got a bad cold and had worked a 16 hour day so he wanted to get a little sleep before driving home. 

Early this morning I was using a flashlight to find a light bulb for my Tom Thumb light that blew the bulb. I found one, then ordered more online. Tom Thumb light worked again, so I went back to sleep.


----------



## bykfixer

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> Over here Bic pens with fine points come with opaque orange reservoirs like these below:
> 
> That makes it very hard to see the level of ink inside. So I used my Lumintop EDC01 to illuminate the inside of the reservoirs of a few of my pens and check how much I've used them.
> 
> Turns out I use red a lot more than I do black, but neither compares to the sheer amount of blue ink I write with. The blue pen has ink only inside the nib itself (the reservoir is dead), red is about 60% full, and black is basically brand-new.


I used to use blue the most then one year I switched to mostly black. Don't know when or why to be honest. I carry a mechanical pencil and a Cross clicky with a black ball point ink. We have a lot of recycled paper that causes modern oil based ink to skip at the darndest times, which is why the pencil for taking notes. 

I used to use a light bulb flashlight the most but little by little LED lights got the most use. Probably more for run time than anything else. But lately the light bulb lights get the most use. Seems like each year when we go from summer heat to fall chill it happens again. If I need really bright the LED is chosen because really bright bulbs are getting as rare as an honest politician.


----------



## fulee9999

bykfixer said:


> We have a lot of recycled paper that causes modern oil based ink to skip at the darndest times, which is why the pencil for taking notes.



why not just buy a fisher space refill? it's somewhere around a tenner and you can write on glass while underwater with that


----------



## bykfixer

Tried them and they all oozed on my while working out doors in the heat. Being under pressure meant they leaked when viscocity changed due to heat.

PK's tactical pens came with Fisher cartridges.


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> When I was dating my first wife we'd often grab fast food through a drive through and park at a local quiet spot. From there we'd go out to wherever we were going that evening. We just didn't want to go sit down in the restaraunt.
> 
> And when I pull a double at work with a long commute back home I'll pull in a safe looking place and take a nap. At my work just now I saw a guy snoozing in a pull over mail drop off. Upon checking on the guy he said he's got a bad cold and had worked a 16 hour day so he wanted to get a little sleep before driving home.


Won't lie, despite being 14 years old; I've had my car since new and take care of her. Don't care how gorgeous or "willing" a date might be, no one eats or drinks in my car. Not even me. That's my baby. Have used the cup-holders to transport various closed/covered up beverages to work. Just not risking food stains, or even worse; bugs because I didn't notice a piece of food dropping down into a crevice. 

I've worked countless double shifts before. Usually on less than zero minutes notice. (Just how it is in security if your relief doesn't show up, for a variety of reasons.) I get being exhausted and needing a place to sleep it off. But the problem is, the client's site is actually a prime Terror target due to who the occupants of the building are. And also, because it's a local historical landmark. So, any unauthorized person found sleeping in the lot; gotta go. Can't have a terrorist or terrorist wanna-be scouting the location from the surrounding lot. 

Unfortunately we get late-night deliveries of food. Building owner is too cheap to hire another guard to watch the main gate that's always left open. Despite a fully functional security booth being right there. The neighborhood also has a surprising number of parking lots. Both small and huge. Completely unpatrolled. Plenty of places to sleep a bit. Hoping the lot where I work develops a reputation for being unfriendly. 

Used my Streamlight 1L-1AA to check out a weird black lump near the North entrance of the property, during the night. Switched the light on.... lump magically transformed into a stray cat that ran off. Entrance door steps are not a good place for a nap either.


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> Tried them and they all oozed on my while working out doors in the heat. Being under pressure meant they leaked when viscocity changed due to heat.
> 
> PK's tactical pens came with Fisher cartridges.
> View attachment 33006


Guessing you were using the far more common medium-point Fisher Space Pen refills. It's not just the Summer heat. Those things have a horrible reputation for leaking among the Pen community. Easy fix though.... Use the Fine point refills, instead. Those are reliable with very few incidents of leaking.


----------



## aznsx

bykfixer said:


> Tried them and they all oozed on my while working out doors in the heat. Being under pressure meant they leaked when viscocity changed due to heat.
> 
> PK's tactical pens came with Fisher cartridges.
> View attachment 33006


Wow! Speaking of things NOT to try to take in checked baggage.......
TSA probably wouldn't just confiscate it, they'd probably just go ahead and have you arrested!! I think those might require a CWP/CCW just to carry in most states.


----------



## fulee9999

Monocrom said:


> Guessing you were using the far more common medium-point Fisher Space Pen refills. It's not just the Summer heat. Those things have a horrible reputation for leaking among the Pen community. Easy fix though.... Use the Fine point refills, instead. Those are reliable with very few incidents of leaking.



that is fairly surprising, I've been using a medium for years, and I've never seen it leak. Maybe this was an older issue...?
( we do get 100+ °F in the summer here )


----------



## Monocrom

fulee9999 said:


> that is fairly surprising, I've been using a medium for years, and I've never seen it leak. Maybe this was an older issue...?
> ( we do get 100+ °F in the summer here )


Unfortunately still happening. Sounds like you've been fortunate.


----------



## aznsx

fulee9999 said:


> So I was using my Acebeam Rider RX for the last couple of weeks at the contstuction site, because it has a titanium armor and provides a decent amount of light for around and hour, but today for some reason it kept tripping the protection circuit in the 14500 battery, and we were in a hurry doing a job and I wanted to plop in an AA primary to have at least *some* light. It did not want to slide open ( the blue inner tube slides in and locks kinda like a bolt action rifle ) so I had to push and hit it to at least budge, but when I finally opened it up I noticed that the battery was stuck inside, so another minute of so of bashing cursing and shaking and no give... So I had to climb the ladder wielding a battery operated floodlight, which was very comfortable as you can imagine ( it was not ).
> 
> View attachment 32872
> 
> 
> I tried to get the 14500 out, but while I was busy smacking the back of it to lodge it out the front even the front of the body got bent
> 
> View attachment 32873
> 
> 
> For now I'm gonna get some simple AA/AAA flashlights to try and see if they work, but if anyone has a suggestion for a good penlight, that can do around 100-150 lumens for at least 2 hours and isn't phased by dust and dirt, please do share.
> 
> Also for some reason the 18500s in my Malkoff MD3 also decided to cut out on me in the previous days once or twice, so I gave rechargables a try, but this is a hard no for me, I'm a simple man, I push button, light comes out, and that's that, anything else is just not for me I found out.



BTW, fulee9999: Have you any theory(ies) regarding root cause of whatever happened to that Acebeam? Only reason I ask is because being a 14500, and apparently being somewhat 'stuck' inside the light, that suggests possible cell swelling(?), and that might suggest you were lucky it didn't end worse than it did. Just curious...


----------



## fulee9999

aznsx said:


> BTW, fulee9999: Have you any theory(ies) regarding root cause of whatever happened to that Acebeam? Only reason I ask is because being a 14500, and apparently being somewhat 'stuck' inside the light, that suggests possible cell swelling(?), and that might suggest you were lucky it didn't end worse than it did. Just curious...



It was really stuck in there, and I wasn't gonna mess around trying to get it out and risk puncturing it only to have a li-ion fire... I've taken it to a recycling place where they dispose of batteries alltogether. To be honest I'm not quite sure what happened, the protection kicking in more and more could have been indicative of an internal failure, and maybe the battery was indeed swelling inside the tube, or - as it was used in fairly harsh environment - maybe something hit the softer steel inner tube that houses that battery which caused it to be lodged inside. I kept the titanium armor and the pill with the electronics and the LED, so maybe someday it will live again in some frankensteinian form.


----------



## bykfixer

aznsx said:


> Wow! Speaking of things NOT to try to take in checked baggage.......
> TSA probably wouldn't just confiscate it, they'd probably just go ahead and have you arrested!! I think those might require a CWP/CCW just to carry in most states.


When they arrived in America in volume customs required the purchaser to fill out an affidavit form that they would not be used as explosive devices or to harm others. Same with the FL-2 flashlight.


----------



## aznsx

fulee9999 said:


> It was really stuck in there, and I wasn't gonna mess around trying to get it out and risk puncturing it only to have a li-ion fire... I've taken it to a recycling place where they dispose of batteries alltogether. To be honest I'm not quite sure what happened, the protection kicking in more and more could have been indicative of an internal failure, and maybe the battery was indeed swelling inside the tube, or - as it was used in fairly harsh environment - maybe something hit the softer steel inner tube that houses that battery which caused it to be lodged inside. I kept the titanium armor and the pill with the electronics and the LED, so maybe someday it will live again in some frankensteinian form.



Thanks - just wondering. A conclusive post-mortem is likely near impossible, and in any case would almost certainly be ill-advised to even attempt, so we'll likely never know. The thing that really matters here is that it only resulted in a failed light and an inconvenience to you, with no collateral damage or injury involved. That's what's important!


----------



## gurdygurds

Right now have my Yuji’d Photon Freedom hanging on some paracord lighting up my bedside table. Low, warm output doesn’t bug the wife and I can still see my little titanium mug with my tea in it. Zebralight SC52w and Fenix e01 waiting to see who will be chosen to do the final walkthrough and make sure all doors are locked.


----------



## fulee9999

Monocrom said:


> Unfortunately still happening. Sounds like you've been fortunate.



I just remembered I have one of my space pens in my "tech-bag" ( a backpack loaded with small electrical stuff that you would need when you go to a very ehrm rural (?) place or hotel, where you have electricity, but no PC or SD card reader, no HDMI cable readily available, no pendrives laying around, etc ) and I used it for a while, but it has been tumbling around in that bag for quite a few years now, so out of curiosity I took it out and took a picture of the ballpoint to see if it leaked over the years of unuse:






it did not. also writes perfectly fine. it still has the factory medium black cartridge inside

Edit: to be ontopic, I've used my Malkoff M61N to light up the ballpoint of a pen to take a macro picture


----------



## Lumen83

i did a 7 mile hike this morning to the summit of a mountain in the middle of a national forest to beat the sunrise. I started at about 3 a.m. and hiked for 3 hours in the dark to the summit with my Olight H1N headlamp.


----------



## Monocrom

Finished up checking the massive parking lot at my night-shift job, on foot. Found a slightly older Lexus IS 350 parked during the start of my shift. No one in her. Bit surprised to find an authorized parking pass properly displayed. Couldn't believe the size of her. A genuine compact. (In the market for a new or newer ride. Looking for a smaller vehicle.) Sadly is was also clear that the owner was living out of her. Decided to continue with my foot patrol and then get a proper look at her when I was done.

I finish up. Turn around, and some massive Ding-a-ling is parked out in the open with his lights on! Really?! Okay, slowly walk up to the open driver's side window with my 3D-cell LED Defiant flashlight in hand. He jumped like a frightened little kitten when I came up to his window. Smell of weed blatantly obvious. He whimpered that I scared him. I politely apologized for doing so, and wished him a good night. Guy was in his mid.-20s driving around in a luxury car. It was pathetic. 

Don't want to be scared a couple of weeks before Halloween by a big, burly security guard who looks like the psycho from the film "Full Metal Jacket," then don't trespass on private property where you know you don't belong! Seems simple enough. 

_BTW, yes I do recommend that Defiant model if you're looking for a robust but less expensive option to a 3D-cell Maglite. Only sold at Home Depot and ironically comes with a tailcap switch. But not bad at all for $19.oo only. _


----------



## 3_gun

Roasting fruit flies with turbo on my Acebeam E70, only takes about 1 sec


----------



## Stress_Test

The "sleeping in parking lot" stories remind me of my high-school senior year. I had a car by that time and at lunch, I didn't want to sit with the mob in the cafeteria (we were allowed to leave campus for lunch). I'd go out to my car, scarf the lunch I brought, then take a nap in the seat. The campus cops would eventually roll by and wake me up and tell me I couldn't sleep out there and to go inside. 

I still kept doing it on a regular basis  It kind of became a game. I'd park in different areas of the lot (always super crowded) so they couldn't find me right away. When they did find me, they wouldn't bother to get out of the squad car anymore, they'd just blip the siren and I'd snap awake, then grab my stuff and go inside. Never gave them any back-talk and they never seemed to mind that much. They were probably bored anyway and enjoyed the "game". 

Anyway, flashlight use: needed to air up my car's tires and wanted to wait till it wasn't in the sun so that I'd get a more correct pressure. Waited too long and had trouble seeing the gauge, so flashlight to the rescue. SureFire G2 with an old SolarForce XP-G (R5) drop-in. Overkill, but it was what I had on my belt at the time and I didn't want to dig another light from my pack.


----------



## Monocrom

Stress_Test said:


> The "sleeping in parking lot" stories remind me of my high-school senior year....


Hey, at least you were intelligent enough not to park in the same spot. I swear, *everyone* lines up against that massive Southwest wall! It's sad! We know where they are! Every single night.... against the wall. Why are people stupid? And yes, some are repeat offenders. There's not even anything to look at on the wall! No artistic graffiti. No giant movie posters. No adult rated images. It's literally just a beige wall! What is so fascinating about a wall!?

3D-cell Defiant again. Tonight, blasted my Citizen BM7080-03E model Eco-Drive watch for a couple of minutes to help maintain the charge on the solar battery inside, while at the security desk.


----------



## knucklegary

About 20 yrs ago motoring across I80, I sleep in my car at a sheriff's station parking lot, figuring it's the safest place. In the morning, I walked in and used the bathroom facilities, poured a cup of coffee, on the house, and left before they threw me in jail.


----------



## fulee9999

Monocrom said:


> Okay, slowly walk up to the open driver's side window with my 3D-cell LED Defiant flashlight in hand. He jumped like a frightened little kitten when I came up to his window. Smell of weed blatantly obvious. He whimpered that I scared him. I politely apologized for doing so, and wished him a good night. Guy was in his mid.-20s driving around in a luxury car. It was pathetic.



To this day I get grief from the missus for scaring the living daylight of stoners and/or people trying to the dirty in the bushes when I walk my dog at night... I mean, if you're willing to "hide" in a dark park at night, don't be surprised if the lights come on, it's not like you're anywhere private. I don't scare them on purpose, but as I'm walking in the night it's pretty important to know if that big black blob not so far from us is a person, a piece of cardboard or just some nylon bag floating in the wind. ( to be fair, people in their 40s and 50s trying to get "private" in a public park is always the funniest when caught, the "act natural" walk looks so off even from a distance it's just surreal )



knucklegary said:


> About 20 yrs ago motoring across I80, I sleep in my car at a sheriff's station parking lot, figuring it's the safest place. In the morning, I walked in and used the bathroom facilities, poured a cup of coffee, on the house, and left before they threw me in jail.



they've been mighty cordial then  I just remember once we were on our way to take the ramp to the highway and a huge blizzard suddenly came up on us, so highway ramp plan aborted, and I pulled up in the first drive-in I saw to wait out the weather to pass. Not long after we parked I see the door on the building we just pulled up to open, a police officer stepping almost outside, and in that very moment he realized that cherry sized ice is falling from the sky, so he just looked around and went inside. That's when I realized I'm in the parking spot for the local police department  in a few minutes the icy part passed, so we were on our way, but I half expected for someone to come out and try tell us that we were not supposed to be there


----------



## Monocrom

fulee9999 said:


> ....but I half expected for someone to come out and try tell us that we were not supposed to be there.


Normally I'd never recommend lying to law-enforcement. But under the circumstances you described, nothing wrong with a little White lie. Some shady character in a black Buick was following you for several miles. So, you decided to pull in, and noticed the vehicle was no longer behind you. Thank the officer profusely for coming out to check on you.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Used my Sofirn SP40 last night to clean up a broken glass door. The tempered glass door of the apartment block beside mine just... _exploded_, for no discernible reason (bad job at tempering, I suppose). Went down there with a trash shovel and a squeegee (excellent for dragging a large amount of glass shards!) to give our superintendent a hand. The two of us, with help of a few other neighbors, got rid of everything in less than 15 minutes, with the SP40's beam helping us find stray shards.

The Sofirn made an impression on all the muggles, and some even talked about getting a headlamp of their own. I doubt they will, but eh.


----------



## Monocrom

Used my 3D-cell LED Defiant to I.D. a weird lump taking up space in a reserved parking spot, at night; at my night shift job. Accidentally blinded a stray cat for just a split-second. He slowly got up and ran off. Sorry kitty!


----------



## gurdygurds

Walked the dog and took the LD11. Believe that 95% of the damage to the anodizing is from drops onto the concrete while walking the largish dog that tends to pull


----------



## Sabrewulf

Photoshoot during the day.





Walking around the yard with my dogs.


----------



## fulee9999

Today I used my Malkoff MD3 to check out how the hardwood floor sanding gone and later my Black Diamond Storm to illumanite the crane end while loading some heavy equipment into my car. I've gotta say, this little headlamp is pretty amazing for the price, one caveat is that you have to manufacture your own locking mechanism of the battery compartment because it usually breaks instantly on the first closing . 
( I am yet to get to it as you can see... )


----------



## knucklegary

@fulee9999, Is the toggle clasp plastic instead of wire loop?
I read a couple reviews that said it breaks easily, upon first closure in some cases.
Good to know, I was near ready to pull the trigger on a new Storm 450. If it has same plastic crap I'm passing..


----------



## fulee9999

knucklegary said:


> @fulee9999, Is the toggle clasp plastic instead of wire loop?
> I read a couple reviews that said it breaks easily, upon first closure in some cases.
> Good to know, I was near ready to pull the trigger on a new Storm 450. If it has same plastic crap I'm passing..



It had the same plastic GoPro case style clasp, this wire loop you can see is just a random blue paperclip I've bent to shape...
This is exactly how mine looked in the first three minutes:





I also read the reviews, and I was like, nah, that couldn't break *that *easily, but as you close the battery compartment the waterproofing o-ring pushes the back of the unit a tiny bit back and when you try to close that very weak clasp it just snaps. If you ever closed a waterproof casing like on an action camera, you will be familiar with the reverse direction locking and the satisfying ka-chunk when it closes, well this one just breaks... You have to force the unit together and when there is no resistance you can close it. Very bad design.

On another note I believe the Storm 400 is newer unit if I'm right... no?

Anyhow, I also have an older Spot350, it's basically the same exact thing, only difference - other than the different closing mechanism - is that it only has a single colored LED ( it's red LED only instead of r-g-b ) and it's not compatible with the BD rechargeable battery.
If you really want the extra feature of the Storm, check out the STORM 500-R, but otherwise the SPOT350 is great headlamp, I really like mine, it has the whole-body locking as well, so it doesn't break.


----------



## gurdygurds

Zebralight Sc52w in lantern mode. Diffuser was fashioned 20 min ago in the garage when a nasal spray bottle met my box cutter. Perfect fit.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Used my Sofirn SP40 last night to troubleshoot my nephew's drag-along schoolbag. One of the wheels was seized and didn't turn properly. 

After a bit of fiddling, including opening the inner lining of the pockets to get to the frame and finding out the axle is riveted on, I managed to disassemble the wheel and find the bearing. It was bone dry and one single ball was dislodged, putting pressure unevenly on the races and getting the whole bearing stuck on the axle. Easy fix with a screwdriver. 

One bit of silicone grease (from the flashlight repair bucket) on the bearing later, it doesn't even make noise when spun. Not bad for my first time doing this kind of repair.


----------



## gurdygurds

Alternative nightstand setup….warm Yuji’d Photon Freedom chopstick hack.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Today my travels took me to an old movie theater building. I used my PD36R to navigate the mostly unlit building, winding up multiple dark stairways all the way up to the projection booth where I needed to inspect some hardware. Most of the fluorescent lamps in the booth were burned out with one or two of them emitting only an occasional weak flicker. My flashlight really paid off today.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

PhotonWrangler said:


> Today my travels took me to an old movie theater building. I used my PD36R to navigate the mostly unlit building, winding up multiple dark stairways all the way up to the projection booth where I needed to inspect some hardware. Most of the fluorescent lamps in the booth were burned out with one or two of them emitting only an occasional weak flicker. My flashlight really paid off today.


The way you're describing it, the movie theater feels like it was almost abandoned. The mental image is really rad.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> The way you're describing it, the movie theater feels like it was almost abandoned. The mental image is really rad.


It hasn't been used in a long time. Yeah a little spooky.


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> It hasn't been used in a long time. Yeah a little spooky.


Sounds like it would make a great back-drop for a horror movie. A smart entrepreneur would rent it, and use it as a Halloween Horror House walk-through experience. We used to have one of those old, Grand theaters in my old neighborhood in Flushing NY. Went there as a small child long after its prime. Converted into a movie theater. I can just imagine the amazing live performances that went on in that opulent place decades before I was born. Shortly there afterwards it became abandoned. Stood that way for decades. Just boarded up. In a prime spot too. Only a few months ago it was finally torn down by (I'm assuming) new owners. Sickening how such beautiful places are left to rot. Should have been saved decades ago as a historical landmark.

*On topic:*
The drunken, frequently hung-over, co-worker who shows up for his shift right before mine ends; called to say he was running late _again_. Normally that phone call comes every Monday morning. Unlike myself, he gets every single weekend off, yet still can't show up to work on time, on Mondays. It's his job to open up the gates. Doesn't really matter as the main gate is left open 24/7 for deliveries to the Cafeteria that pretends it's a boutique cafe. People who work there love to complain by sending e-mails that their favorite particular gate was locked when they showed up to work in the morning.

Proper reply would be, _"Then take your lazy backside to the main gate_ _that you know is always open, and drive around." _These are fit, healthy adults doing the complaining. So security gets grief for it. Rather than giving it to that one joke of a lazy co-worker, or just firing him. So, got the call from him. Grabbed the keys. I despise Daylight Savings Time. Just an idiotic concept in modern life. Every year, I save $0.oo on candles thanks to it. Instead of the Sun being up, I'm at the gates in pitch darkness, trying to put a tiny key into a lock. Out comes my Powertac Sabre 2AA LED Penlight (very underrated penlight model). Used that to see the proper position of the slot to insert the key into.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I have one of those six-in-one screwdrivers that has a reversible, removable hollow shaft with reversible bits on each end of it. Today it suddenly failed in a way that prevented me from fully seating the shaft all the way into the handle.

Out came the PD36R as I peered down into the hole in the handle to find that the coin shaped magnet that was pressed into the bottom of the hole had partially flipped on it's side, causing the edge of the magnet to face upwards, partially blocking the hole. So I used the removable shaft with the flat-head bit facing down to hammer the magnet back into place. This is the first time I've used a flashlight to fix a screwdriver.


----------



## bigburly912

I plumbed a shower. It was not fun. Literally working through a 12” hole


----------



## Burgess

After several years of extensive testing,
I can give a VERY BIG THUMBS UP to
Uniball PowerTank 1.0mm Black RT ballpoints !
Yes, it has pressurized ink, to write at ANY angle,
but has NEVER, EVER leaked or "crapped"
AT ALL for me !

FAR superior to Fisher Space Pens !



https://www.staples.com/uni-ball-Power-Tank-RT-Retractable-Ballpoint-Pen-Bold-1-0-mm-Black-12-pk-42070/product_572083?cid=PS:GS:SBD:PLA:OS&gclid=Cj0KCQjwhsmaBhCvARIsAIbEbH5yR19Ie2vn-AoNbIcUlcPiMfQjL1-MYcS1DLzzaV2dicDjo59Ge-IaAlTLEALw_wcB


----------



## gurdygurds

Today I used some Malkoff lights to make some money which I promptly used to purchase some Zebralights.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

gurdygurds said:


> Today I used some Malkoff lights to make some money which I promptly used to purchase some Zebralights.


Ahh, the circle of life lights.


----------



## bykfixer

I've been using an Elzetta G AA on medium (30 throwey lumens) to shine a path to make sure I don't step on doggy land mines when taking the pup out before bed time for the last month or so. 






I looked at Elzetta to confirm the medium is 30 lumens and saw they have $10 off the AA and $20 off the RCR version.


----------



## fulee9999

after putting down some hardwood floor, I had a scratch on my finger, and I couldn't figure out if I had a splinter or or it's just a deeper cut... soooo I used my Malkoff E2XT to shine through my finger to see if there are any foreign bodies inside, or just tissue. Worked perfectly.


----------



## bykfixer

Well........
What was the conclusion?


----------



## Monocrom

Don't leave us hanging. ❓


----------



## bykfixer

Had a night shift operation last night and took the oportunity to use the short version of the Maglite ML150 with a white safety wand over the end. It was mainly used to see where there had been a pavement stripe that was removed to make sure all of the stripe was gone before they put down new stripes 3 feet away since we are shifting traffic 3 feet on a project.

My boss was with me and I have provided numerous nice lights to her over the years so when I saw what looked like a tactical light (in low light it resembled an Elzetta Bones) I asked "is that an Elzetta?" The response was such a let down...
"Harbor Freight, 5 bucks"......
Doh!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I have a set of glow rods (cable fishing rods) and I discovered that one of them was missing from the set. So I retraced my steps from the last couple of times that I've used it, using a 365nm UV flashlight in the hopes that the green glow of the rod would jump out at me from the clutter of cables, pipes and other stuff in the ceiling. I haven't found the missing rod but I discovered some unexpected fluorescence in some cable jackets. I also found that some semi-illegible and faded handwritten labels were much more readable under the UV light, since the background paper glowed brightly while the ink residue didn't.


----------



## rwolfenstein

I used my handy dandy streamlight syclone to give me light while I worked on my hubby's Ford. Unfortunately its a common occurrence, because well its a Ford product.


----------



## Monocrom

*F*ound
*O*n
*R*oad,
*D*ead.


----------



## fulee9999

@bykfixer @Monocrom oh sorry, so it turned out it was just a deeper cut, but no foreign bodies, so a bit of rubbing alcohol and keeping it clean, and now it's good as new


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Monocrom said:


> *F*ound
> *O*n
> *R*oad,
> *D*ead.


*F*ix
*O*r
*R*epair
*D*aily


----------



## Owen

Pretty unusual for me, not being a cop or paramedic, but I was the second person on the scene, and only one willing to go 20' down an almost vertical dropoff, after a young lady went over an embankment in her car. 
Used my ZL SC64w HI to see what I was getting into, holding it in my mouth while climbing down to the car.
Then to light up inside the car while assessing her condition before the police and fire department arrived.
Then for searching the car to find her phone and ID after we got her out and into an ambulance.

Reminded me that I need to go back to keeping a headlamp in the car, and give my first aid kit a look. Thankfully, she didn't require any treatment on the spot, but I haven't checked my FAK in so long that I don't even know what is or isn't in there.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Owen said:


> Pretty unusual for me, not being a cop or paramedic, but I was the second person on the scene, and only one willing to go 20' down an almost vertical dropoff, after a young lady went over an embankment in her car.
> Used my ZL SC64w HI to see what I was getting into, holding it in my mouth while climbing down to the car.
> Then to light up inside the car while assessing her condition before the police and fire department arrived.
> Then for searching the car to find her phone and ID after we got her out and into an ambulance.
> 
> Reminded me that I need to go back to keeping a headlamp in the car, and give my first aid kit a look. Thankfully, she didn't require any treatment on the spot, but I haven't checked my FAK in so long that I don't even know what is or isn't in there.


 Wow.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I sued my PD36R yesterday to examine the mounting mechanism for a lithium battery in a server. It's about the size of a business card and it has a hinge on the top that I've never encountered before. Got it open without damaging it thanks to the light.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Mine is unusual but not so dramatic:

For a few reasons, I had a dentist's appointment that fell through today, and I only knew of it when I was inside the waiting room (stupid stuck Whatsapp). Long story short, the tooth ripper took a look over the tooth we're treating, and despite a bit of resin breaking off*, all is well and on schedule for the prosthetic crown.
*: resin put on top of older resin doesn't attach well

The kicker is, per my offering, she used my Convoy S21A to light it up. Just wish I'd remembered to set it to a higher mode than the lowest possible


----------



## bykfixer

This evening at 10 o'clock all of a sudden my tv viewing was interupted by some thumping music hollering out the b word, n work and a whole bump of other words while a bunch of young rednecks decided to crank up some rap music outside. 

I walked out on my deck with a 3cell ML50 and lit up their entire back yard two doors down. Within seconds the music was at a much more reasonable level.


----------



## Poppy

Today I checked a bunch of Christmas lights strings, many were bad. I checked the fuses, and some had corroded, and weren't making contact. Apparently there is some kind of controller within the LED strings of lights. With a small screwdriver I was able to open them up, and I used my cell phone with its light on, and a magnifier app to examine the controller, in each of the failed strings.


----------



## fulee9999

bykfixer said:


> This evening at 10 o'clock all of a sudden my tv viewing was interupted by some thumping music hollering out the b word, n work and a whole bump of other words while a bunch of young rednecks decided to crank up some rap music outside.
> 
> I walked out on my deck with a 3cell ML50 and lit up their entire back yard two doors down. Within seconds the music was at a much more reasonable level.



this reminded me of a story when my dad was in the military and he was on patrol duty around the base, which was located inside a forest, and as he was walking around the service road a car just pulled up out of the woods and the dude just jumped out to pee. My dad told him that the service road the dude is standing on is still part of the military installation and that he needs to leave immediately. The dude ( mildly drunk ) barked something back, but the sound of dad chambering a round in his rifle made the dude run back to his car with his ding-dong still hanging out and sped away. Morale of the story, military bases are no joke, and tired-cold serviceman don't appreciate talking back when instructed.


----------



## ilikeguns40

Every now and again I get a sheet metal screw I miss when emptying my pockets and it comes out in the dryer and gets wedged in around the spinning part and creates this loud grinding. I put my Malkoff inside to light up the whole area and get a pair of needle nose pliers and screwdriver and pull it out


----------



## jonathannnc

my mattress zipper broke and unbeknownst to me , the fire resistant layer was made of fiber glass and the zipper is not t suppose to be opened so I used my malkoff m61w md2 to clean my room and spot the pieces of fiber glass easier. Tough times!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I was walking a vendor around the premises when we needed to peer into some small, dark channels in the ceiling to look for cable paths. Out came the PD36R on one of it's brighter modes, making quick work of the inspection. The vendor even complimented me on the light.


----------



## 3_gun

Used my Hanklight bug zapper to send some creepy crawly thing to the bug afterlife from the heat of about 7k/L


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I was walking through a very poorly lit parking lot tonight. Out came the PD36R to scan for tripping hazards.


----------



## Monocrom

Showed up to the start of my graveyard shift job the other night. Literally still in my car. I usually drive around to check a pedestrian gate that is supposed to be closed. Practically never is. Lock on it. Never used. What do I spy against the large West wall? Another vehicle. Yet another trespasser. Trying to hide up against the tall delivery Box-truck like all of them do. (Box-truck is authorized to park on-site.) Talked about this issue before on CPF. Literally every trespasser parks there, thinking security won't notice. Meanwhile, it's the first place we check! Literally the first one. 

Literally not in the mood to go inside, change, come back out again (this time on foot in the freezing cold), to do this stupid nonsense all over again. Parked behind the vehicle. Got out. Instantly unclipped my Klarus XT2CR Pro and slipped it into my hand. (Never know when 2100 rated lumens on Turbo w/ instant access might come in handy.) Driver started slowly opening the door. I identified myself and politely & professionally asked him to leave. He complied. 

The collective passive-aggressive community mentality where I work is just downright sickening. Silly me, when I was a child; I was taught to respect other peoples' private property. Guess that's not done anymore. Also, now I keep my other Winter watchcap folded up on the seat next to me. Private purchase item. Technically not part of my uniform. But has the word SECURITY sewn into it in big white lettering. Switch watchcaps if this happens again.


----------



## Poppy

I used my CooYoo keychain light to illuminate the lock cylinder to my front door. Usually our front post light is lit, but not tonight.


----------



## Stress_Test

Monocrom said:


> ..................
> 
> ........................ Instantly unclipped my Klarus XT2CR Pro and slipped it into my hand. (Never know when 2100 rated lumens on Turbo w/ instant access might come in handy.) ................................... Also, now I keep my other Winter watchcap folded up on the seat next to me. Private purchase item. Technically not part of my uniform. But has the word SECURITY sewn into it in big white lettering. Switch watchcaps if this happens again.



A big "serious" looking flashlight in the hand will also tend to make people think you're security or a cop, in my experience. Well, except for my stupid neighbor who saw me using a bright light as I walked up to my (dark!) front apartment door, and _freaked out_ because she thought I was about to burglarize the place. 

She was hollering at me from her door demanding to know who I was etc etc etc. I wanted to ask if she makes a habit of confronting large, strange men in the dark. Like I said, not too smart.


----------



## Poppy

Stress_Test said:


> A big "serious" looking flashlight in the hand will also tend to make people think you're security or a cop, in my experience. Well, except for my stupid neighbor who saw me using a bright light as I walked up to my (dark!) front apartment door, and _freaked out_ because she thought I was about to burglarize the place.
> 
> She was hollering at me from her door demanding to know who I was etc etc etc. I wanted to ask if she makes a habit of confronting large, strange men in the dark. Like I said, not too smart.


I hope that you bought her a Christmas or hanukkah gift, or what-ever to thank her for defending your property.


----------



## Monocrom

True. Though that particular light isn't too big. Have to be honest, guessing not too many burglars switch on a super bright and powerful flashlight right before breaking in. 😆


----------



## rwolfenstein

Its all ice out here and I kept seeing out of view the back yard motion light coming on. I walk out with my wonderful and trusty Surefire VTac L4 to take a look. Its this sweet, yet skiddish black cat that kept setting it off. I tried to get the kitty warm but alas she runs away.


----------



## Stress_Test

Monocrom said:


> ......Have to be honest, guessing not too many burglars switch on a super bright and powerful flashlight right before breaking in. 😆



I tried to explain that to her.... but it didn't work. Oh well!!


----------



## Bambuino

Today I used my flashlight to find another flashlight. Yup.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Used the M21B at the super market to try to find an alternate brand of bay leaf at the rear of the spice rack. No luck; the only cheaper brand spices were cinnamon, nutmeg, saffron, rosemary and annatto. Had to get the costlier bay leaf.

Even if it costs more than intended, I cannot go without adding some bay leaves when pressure cooking my beans.


----------



## bykfixer

Figuring Mrs Fixer would not arrive from work before dark I thawed some burgers to cook indoors. Suddenly she appeared about 30 minutes before dark. It was nearly 70 degrees outside. Burgers on charcoal grill baby.

Now being dusk meant the motion sensor lights inside my unlit shed should have activated, but they did not. Light near the door was a no go as well. I have several inexpensive lights with magnets throughout the metal shed but only one worked. All plastic body in case alkaleak occurs clean up easier. But first things first, cook the burgers and hot dogs.

After supper was done I used a Streamlight stylus pro 360 in tail stand/lantern mode to inspect each of the non-working flashlights. If used at chest level it does a good job at spreading light while not blinding the user. At chin level to eye level it's a blinder if you look towards it. I scuffed the lantern lens portion of mine last summer, which helps.

So it turns out the batteries had depleted in all but one light, which was an early model Craftsman LED stick light that had three ancient Radio Shack leakers. After scuffing the spring with sandpaper and replacing the batteries that one went back to running. Actually one $5 home depot brand COB stick light would not work at all. No leaker or other factor was noted. It just didn't want to light with new batteries. 

The motion sensor lights get lithiums but being 3aaa numbers they don't have a lot of run time. My thought is the window to the shed stays open and a curtain moves when the wind blows to the lights probably turned on a lot. I closed the window.

Anyway the Streamlight stylus pro 360 makes for a decent little bench light in a pinch and a good path lighter when trotting in and out of an unlit structure.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Last night two stray cats decided to do their best impression of a Karen vs. Karen screaming match under my window. Lit them both up real good with my C8+ LNM1 thrower, and the light plus a harsh hiss made them run.

As I was closing the window, I heard another yowl. So I went down to ground level with the M21B set to the brightest mode* and shooed one of the cats out altogether. No idea where the other one went.

*: 50% of max, the highest mode in the mode group I'd selected. Still, 21700 light running an FC40, so still pretty bright.


----------



## The Hawk

I use my flashlights every day and night. Our cats enjoy watching me retrieve their toys after they swat them under the fridge. I probably over illuminate when wife and I go for evening walks. I am amazed at how many people walk at night without flashlights in our subdivision.


----------



## bykfixer

The Hawk said:


> I use my flashlights every day and night. Our cats enjoy watching me retrieve their toys after they swat them under the fridge. I probably over illuminate when wife and I go for evening walks. I am amazed at how many people walk at night without flashlights in our subdivision.


And dark clothing 😱


----------



## Labrador72

Monocrom said:


> Showed up to the start of my graveyard shift job the other night. Literally still in my car. I usually drive around to check a pedestrian gate that is supposed to be closed. Practically never is. Lock on it. Never used. What do I spy against the large West wall? Another vehicle. Yet another trespasser. Trying to hide up against the tall delivery Box-truck like all of them do. (Box-truck is authorized to park on-site.) Talked about this issue before on CPF. Literally every trespasser parks there, thinking security won't notice. Meanwhile, it's the first place we check! Literally the first one.
> 
> Literally not in the mood to go inside, change, come back out again (this time on foot in the freezing cold), to do this stupid nonsense all over again. Parked behind the vehicle. Got out. Instantly unclipped my Klarus XT2CR Pro and slipped it into my hand. (Never know when 2100 rated lumens on Turbo w/ instant access might come in handy.) Driver started slowly opening the door. I identified myself and politely & professionally asked him to leave. He complied.
> 
> The collective passive-aggressive community mentality where I work is just downright sickening. Silly me, when I was a child; I was taught to respect other peoples' private property. Guess that's not done anymore. Also, now I keep my other Winter watchcap folded up on the seat next to me. Private purchase item. Technically not part of my uniform. But has the word SECURITY sewn into it in big white lettering. Switch watchcaps if this happens again.


Some people always think they are smarter than others and that they won't be caught... 

I really like the XT2CR Pro, I think Klarus really nailed it with that UI. I'm surprised almost no manufacturer came up with that UI.

I hope Klarus will get rid of the rubber USB cover though. I know they do the job but I never liked them.
Maybe the next XT2C update will have a hidden USB port like on the Fenix TK20R or Thrunite Archer.


----------



## bykfixer

I used my MagTac 2 to check the wound on my pup who just had his baby makers removed. Since this is a family channel there'll be no pictures. Suffice to say the wound looks normal.





"What's the point of living anymore?" 🥺


----------



## aznsx

bykfixer said:


> I used my MagTac 2 to check the wound on my pup who just had his baby makers removed. Since this is a family channel there'll be no pictures. Suffice to say the wound looks normal.
> View attachment 37251
> 
> "What's the point of living anymore?" 🥺


 
Seriously though, that sounds like _precisely _the sort of occasion when 'hi' CRI rules supreme (at least in my experience).


----------



## blah9

I've been going on some family walks recently right around or after dark, and when I do that I turn my EDC on turbo when we cross the road or walk on sections with no sidewalk. It always seems to cause cars to slow down and go way around us which is great. Nowadays I've been using the Fenix TK22 TAC for that which is extremely bright and effective for the job.

In fact, our neighbor thought that her phone light was going to be brighter, or at least seemed to trust it to get cars to notice us more. It was a little bit amusing when she glanced over and said, "Oh, I guess that your light is pretty bright." 😂


----------



## zs&tas

Last night walked my pup using my mmu-x3vn maxed out all the way just for fun 😊 not everyone was happy about that, but I was


----------



## Monocrom

Labrador72 said:


> Some people always think they are smarter than other and that won't be caught...
> 
> I really like the XT2CR Pro, I think they really nailed it with that UI. I'm surprised almost no manufacturer came up with that UI.
> 
> I hope Klarus will get rid of the rubber USB cover though. I know they do the job but I never liked them.
> Maybe the next XT2C update will have a hidden USB port like on the Fenix TK20R or Thrunite Archer.


Honestly, that rubber cover is going to easily be the first thing that wears out on it. I used it twice, then realized the issue with it. Now I just take the battery out and use a separate charger.


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> I used my MagTac 2 to check the wound on my pup who just had his baby makers removed. Since this is a family channel there'll be no pictures. Suffice to say the wound looks normal.
> View attachment 37251
> 
> "What's the point of living anymore?" 🥺


Poor little guy. 
To be honest, that "legal requirement" is why growing up, and now; I refuse to get a dog. Even though I really want one. _Spade_ and _neuter _to me are just politically correct terms for.... Well, like you said; Family Friendly forum.


----------



## bykfixer

It's not a legal requirement where I live. It's a thing where he'll be uncomfy for a few days but then won't be stressing over expanding the species for the next decade or so. We usually acquire rescue dogs but opted for a pup this time. 

I was up at 2am swapping bulbs in my 1950's Tom Thumb light, using a Sofirn C01 (sophie) to see by. The original bulb lasted 50 years. The 10 cent bulb, 8 weeks. I added another 10 cent bulb this time but later today will replace it with a period bulb.


----------



## desert.snake

In the morning I turned on the flashlight inside the jacket on the turbo to warm my hands 👐

In the evening I took NiMH AA batteries and turned on the Convoy T3 and the old Zebra SC52w. Outwardly, they have about the same brightness. The convoy was bright longer, but then the battery protection cut-off worked, zebra's cutoff worked about 10 minutes later. Batteries 1.01V and 1.05V after turning off the lights, that's fine for me


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> It's not a legal requirement where I live. It's a thing where he'll be uncomfy for a few days but then won't be stressing over expanding the species for the next decade or so. We usually acquire rescue dogs but opted for a pup this time.


Not trying to claim any moral high ground. The poor pup looks downright depressed. It's just that, certain things I can't bring myself to do them. That one being right up there. I EDC a lighter but have never smoked. Won't lend it to any young man or woman who asks me if I have a light. Good friend passed away a couple of years back from Cancer. Smoker most of his life.

*On Topic*: Used my Klarus XT2CR Pro all week at work. Literally for a minute or minute and a half each time. Charging up the solar-powered battery in my Citizen Eco-Drive watch. Third brightness setting on that Klarus model. Tried using turbo, but that turns the light into an instant hand-warmer. (Though more like hand-melter.)

EDIT: Typo.


----------



## Kitchen Panda

Grocery shopping yesterday, and while we were in the canned goods aisle...the lights went out. "Showtime!" I thought as I reached to my pocket...only to notice not all the lights went out, And in less than a minute, they all came back up again. So, the peanut gallery of keychain lights was not required. Nor was my spouse's keychain light. Is four lamps between us too many for a trip to the Co-Op?

You may be a flashaholic if you've ever seen the sign "Brightest Light in the Store" and thought "Not since I got here. "


----------



## Talster

For me I primarily use my Nitecore TM28 for after dark walks, where I have an interest in seeing what nature is around on the banks of our local river and in the fields adjacent to it. I was lucky enough to spot an Otter (which are sadly few and far between in my area) feeding on a fish on the riverbank and was able to see it in great detail when I put the TM28 on 6000 lumens. Absolutely love the TM28, its everything I could want from a torch, pocket sized, amazingly bright and able to reach the distances I need while out walking in the areas I visit, and also having the ability to have a lower light level when I'm walking along other paths where other people are walking, or simply don't need a lot of light at some points. It definitely munches through the battery though when using the 6000 lumens a bit (good job I have two spare sets in my rucksack  )


----------



## hsa

Heckuva flashlight there.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Left my car at the machine shop to check the grinding noise it was making. Turns out the entire suspension was shot to heck. The shock absorbers on all four wheels were dead, and one pivot was damaged. 

So, last night I used the Sofirn SP40 to light the bicycle as I prepped it to go to work today. The headlamp worked wonders, but can't say the same about the commute plan. We had 90mm+ of rainfall in a region where 10mm is already significant, and I have no waterproof anything, so unwilling day at home it was...


----------



## desert.snake

Talster said:


> For me I primarily use my Nitecore TM28 for after dark walks, where I have an interest in seeing what nature is around on the banks of our local river and in the fields adjacent to it. I was lucky enough to spot an Otter (which are sadly few and far between in my area) feeding on a fish on the riverbank and was able to see it in great detail when I put the TM28 on 6000 lumens. Absolutely love the TM28, its everything I could want from a torch, pocket sized, amazingly bright and able to reach the distances I need while out walking in the areas I visit, and also having the ability to have a lower light level when I'm walking along other paths where other people are walking, or simply don't need a lot of light at some points. It definitely munches through the battery though when using the 6000 lumens a bit (good job I have two spare sets in my rucksack  )


If they made the button less sensitive, that would be cool! It is too easy to turn on the maximum when it is harmful. Well, or 2 buttons, 1 for the maximum and the second for everything else


----------



## Monocrom

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> Left my car at the machine shop to check the grinding noise it was making. Turns out the entire suspension was shot to heck. The shock absorbers on all four wheels were dead, and one pivot was damaged.
> 
> So, last night I used the Sofirn SP40 to light the bicycle as I prepped it to go to work today. The headlamp worked wonders, but can't say the same about the commute plan. We had 90mm+ of rainfall in a region where 10mm is already significant, and I have no waterproof anything, so unwilling day at home it was...


Genuinely sorry to hear about your ride.


----------



## scalpel_ninja

Had a nurse hold a Cloud Defensive MCH-EDC on low to illuminate a cut on a foot while I sewed it back up.


----------



## desert.snake

scalpel_ninja said:


> Had a nurse hold a Cloud Defensive MCH-EDC on low to illuminate a cut on a foot while I sewed it back up.


if she kept it high, would it be possible to get by with cauterization of the wound?


----------



## scalpel_ninja

desert.snake said:


> if she kept it high, would it be possible to get by with cauterization of the wound?


Only if I brought my LEP, then it’ll cauterize. 😂


----------



## Poppy

Monocrom said:


> Poor little guy.
> To be honest, that "legal requirement" is why growing up, and now; I refuse to get a dog. Even though I really want one. _Spade_ and _neuter _to me are just politically correct terms for.... Well, like you said; Family Friendly forum.


Fact check:

NYC Health Code, Article 161.23, as found in Title 24 of the Rules of the *City of New York *§161.23 
Sterilization of shelter animals. (a) Sterilization required. No animal shall be released from an *animal shelter* for adoption by or return to a resident of the city of New York without first being spayed or neutered, except if the animal is exempt from sterilization pursuant to §17-804 of the Administrative Code. 

Fact:
If you really want a dog that is not spayed or neutered, all you have to do is get one/buy one, from a breeder, or find someone with a mutt that had pups.

I used my flashlight today to look for my overcoat in my closet.


----------



## rwolfenstein

Lets see, where to begin. So I started out my day by getting a package in the mail, which was a used Maglite Magcharger with a Terralux TLE310 tri-head LED set up. I go to use my trusty Spyderco Dragonfly Salt edition to open the box and alas! Butterfingers, the knife falls under my oven. I grab the trusty Zebralight H53C headlamp to look under the oven to retrieve the knife. I then open up the box and find the magcharger with a fantastic surprise of a brand new Intec battery pre installed (when the seller advised that there was no battery included).


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Used my S2+ Nichia (219C) to find what the heck was itching so much on my calf. Thought it was a mosquito bite, but it was actually an ingrown hair. Must've been really close to a nerve ending or something.

Yesterday used the S21A (519A) on ceiling bounce to illuminate my bedroom. The bulb on the ceiling fan seems to be on its way out, it flickers on or off at totally random times.


----------



## Poppy

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> Used my S2+ Nichia (219C) to find what the heck was itching so much on my calf. Thought it was a mosquito bite, but it was actually an ingrown hair. Must've been really close to a nerve ending or something.
> 
> Yesterday used the S21A (519A) on ceiling bounce to illuminate my bedroom. The bulb on the ceiling fan seems to be on its way out, it flickers on or off at totally random times.


maybe its just loose


----------



## BigGuy

Verifpro - paypal, ebay, stripe, banks, crypto, docs and more! 
Follow channel https://t.me/Verifpro_accounts to get more info


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Guys, I think BigGuy got hacked


----------



## Monocrom

Hated to do it, but had to report that post awhile ago.


----------

